# The Thread for Random Single Confessions Part ... I don't know what Part



## Risible

IC ... the last RSC thread went on way too long, so it's time for a new one. 

Here's Part Buttered Rolls


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Woo! First confession!

My confession is....


I'm fat. REALLY, REALLY, REALLY fat. Shhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Chef

My knees hurt.. and I wish it was rain.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am counting the days till I can paint & decorate


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I wish people were straight shooters. All of them.

I'm tired of games and lies and non-communication and bullshit.


Yes. I. am.


Grow a pair. And if you can't, at least pretend you have some.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that, though the extra hours and money will be nice with the paycheck, I REALLY don't want to work today, as I was originally scheduled 5-10, and now I work 12:30 to 9... Counting my blessings I guess...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Feel like the biggest Twit on the earth right now.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm really excited that my best friend is flying into town for a week!

Wreak the havoc!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Subscribe


----------



## Chef

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I Feel like the biggest Twit on the earth right now.



I thought I read... I feel like the biggest *Twix* on the earth right now.

Would that be regular or the peanut butter?


----------



## Shosh

Haha Ris. I love the new thread title.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am glad the house is worth more then i am buying it for..


----------



## goofy girl

scribing


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - I just want to get a piece of front page real estate on this new confessions thread!


----------



## butch

IC that I really want some Ledo's pizza.


----------



## JoyJoy

IC that if I could Groundhog Day yesterday, I'd be totally okay with that for awhile.


----------



## Famouslastwords

JoyJoy said:


> IC that if I could Groundhog Day yesterday, I'd be totally okay with that for awhile.




Please don't, I had a really shitty day yesterday.


----------



## JoyJoy

Famouslastwords said:


> Please don't, I had a really shitty day yesterday.


 That's okay...it would be just for me. 


I'm sorry you had such a bad day, though. *hug*


----------



## Famouslastwords

JoyJoy said:


> That's okay...it would be just for me.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you had such a bad day, though. *hug*




Yey! *hugs*

Cross your fingers and pray that I win the lottery tonight and I'll buy you something nice toots.


----------



## butch

IC that I guess I miss Hyde park after all.


----------



## activistfatgirl

butch said:


> IC that I guess I miss Hyde park after all.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy

Something very weird is going on with yahoo messenger lately. 

A person I hadn't chatted to in years popped up the other day, except he didn't say anything - just "Buzzed" me...I ignored him because that annoyed me. He did it again this morning - I ignored him again. 

Just now, another person I haven't chatted to in years did the exact same thing - still annoyed me, but I had been concerned about this person, so I responded, but got no reply back, and that's not like him at all. 

Two minutes later, my son did the exact same thing. Except...he's at work with no access to the internet. Another coincidence - I haven't chatted to him on his yahoo screenname in years, either. 

It seems like the hackers have been giving ole yahoo a good bit of their love and attention lately. I've changed my pw, just in case, and will tell my son to do the same. 

Has anyone else been having similar issues?


----------



## JoyJoy

Famouslastwords said:


> Yey! *hugs*
> 
> Cross your fingers and pray that I win the lottery tonight and I'll buy you something nice toots.


Fingers *and* toes crossed! Call me Toots again and I'll buy you ice cream.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Thanks toots!

I confess I bought the Eminem CD and I like it.

And he did not do a duet with Jessica Simpson the vocals on We Made You are Charmange Tripp.


----------



## JoyJoy

Meet me at Cold Stone in an hour! Anything on the menu


----------



## liz (di-va)

IC that the line Immamakeyourmommadoamillionposes from the SNL Motherlover sketch won't leave my head. And when it does, it's replaced by the Immabethesyrupshecanbemywaffle line.


----------



## JoyJoy

A patient came in to the office today to talk to my co-worker (we don't normally have patients in the office). He couldn't have been younger than 70, but was spry and chipper as a jaybird. When my co-worker looked at me and said "Why don't you wait here and talk to this lovely lady while I call the doctor?"...referring to me...and he jumped right in and started talking to me. 

Which lead to him hitting on me....

which lead to him asking for my number, numerous times. :blink::huh:

I told him I couldn't date patients, but that didn't deter him. He kept coming back persistently, and when he left, said he'd keep coming back until I give it to him. I'm not good at rejecting people. Hopefully he'll forget me.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that "to be continued" at the end of a DVD makes me want to choke a bitch. 

Or eighty.

"Commander, why do you have Vipers and a Raptor headed for my ship?"
"Admiral, I'm getting my men back."

*TO BE CONTINUED*


FRAK YOU

And now I have to wait for Netflix to send the next one.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am worried about this 'prom' thing going smoothly. I HATE not having plans WRITTEN In STONE, SUBMITTED IN TRIPLICIT WITH THE FINAL DRAFT IN BLOOD [YES. WRITTEN IN STONE, WITH BLOOD!] >;O


----------



## SMA413

IC that I cleaned the hell out of my room tonight. My closet is organized for the first time in ages. I cleared my desk off. I dusted. I took out the trash. I boxed all the stuff I need to take to Goodwill. 

I also finally made a pretty final decision as to where I want to move next month.

I feel really productive.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I woke up thinking that today is Friday. Now I'm sad. Wednesday isn't even close to Friday.


----------



## swamptoad

I am also quite ready for Friday!


----------



## Surlysomething

I need to get out of this city for a few days.

Away from my life.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that im praying my student loan check gets here in time for me to be able to go to the dimensions bash after all!!!


----------



## snuggletiger

JoyJoy said:


> Something very weird is going on with yahoo messenger lately.
> 
> A person I hadn't chatted to in years popped up the other day, except he didn't say anything - just "Buzzed" me...I ignored him because that annoyed me. He did it again this morning - I ignored him again.
> 
> Just now, another person I haven't chatted to in years did the exact same thing - still annoyed me, but I had been concerned about this person, so I responded, but got no reply back, and that's not like him at all.
> 
> Two minutes later, my son did the exact same thing. Except...he's at work with no access to the internet. Another coincidence - I haven't chatted to him on his yahoo screenname in years, either.
> 
> It seems like the hackers have been giving ole yahoo a good bit of their love and attention lately. I've changed my pw, just in case, and will tell my son to do the same.
> 
> Has anyone else been having similar issues?



I either get buzzed or I get some dumb advertisement for ACID berry diet pills.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC that I have been a major bitch to one of my co-workers of late, but I'm just beginning to think he actually likes it.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that today I have been so tired, cranky and miserable that I tripped over my own feet and fell down in the middle of the office, and although I was slightly embarrassed I was really just so happy to be laying down for a minute.


----------



## Surlysomething

goofy girl said:


> IC that today I have been so tired, cranky and miserable that I tripped over my own feet and fell down in the middle of the office, and although I was slightly embarrassed I was really just so happy to be laying down for a minute.



This really did make me do a *LOL*. And I hate saying *LOL*.
There I did it twice.


You're funny stuff, Goofy.


----------



## JoyJoy

goofy girl said:


> IC that today I have been so tired, cranky and miserable that I tripped over my own feet and fell down in the middle of the office, and although I was slightly embarrassed I was really just so happy to be laying down for a minute.


 Yes, we love our goofy girl :wubu:


----------



## Chef

A client for which I do part-time programming/consulting, had their layoff today. Normally, a very laidback, folksy atmosphere, today very subdued. About 10 percent of the workforce, blue and white collar jobs got axed.

Usually the temp force gets terminated before regulars, but I kept getting reassured that I was "valuable". Yeah.. right..


----------



## Blackjack

So I've totally torn the ass out of these pants, not sure how... but I like them and I don't want to get rid of them.


----------



## SparklingBBW

IC that every time I read "all-time top five boarders" I can't help but think: 

Lizzy Boarders? She's gotta be up there in the top five. 

.

oh...and...*subscribed* 

.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess I bought 100 otterpops today and I can't wait for them to get frozen so I can grab a sheet of them and eat one after another.


----------



## stan_der_man

I just read the obituary section of today's New York Times... A guy named Krishna Pattabhi Jois who was a leading yoga expert died at 93 years of age... Just below that, another guy, Daniel Carasso the founder of Danone yogurt died at 103 years of age.

IC - If the longevity of Daniel Carasso is any indication... it sounds like eating yogurt is the way to go over doing yoga...


----------



## Famouslastwords

fa_man_stan said:


> I just read the obituary section of today's New York Times... A guy named Krishna Pattabhi Jois who was a leading yoga expert died at 93 years of age... Just below that, another guy, Daniel Carasso the founder of Danone yogurt died at 103 years of age.
> 
> IC - If the longevity of Daniel Carasso is any indication... it sounds like eating yogurt is the way to go over doing yoga...




Who WANTS to live to be that old anyway?


----------



## stan_der_man

Famouslastwords said:


> Who WANTS to live to be that old anyway?



Especially if you have to do yoga all the time!  I never could do that reversed cross-legged stuff...


----------



## Famouslastwords

I liked Yoga when I was skinny, now I couldn't do it if someone had a gun to my head.


----------



## Punkin1024

fa_man_stan said:


> I just read the obituary section of today's New York Times... A guy named Krishna Pattabhi Jois who was a leading yoga expert died at 93 years of age... Just below that, another guy, Daniel Carasso the founder of Danone yogurt died at 103 years of age.
> 
> IC - If the longevity of Daniel Carasso is any indication... it sounds like eating yogurt is the way to go over doing yoga...



One more reason to like yogurt - eating wins over exercising!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that this vid is an awesome acoustic version of a beautiful song. And when the girl comes in with the background vocals (just shy of the four-minute mark)... holy shit. Her voice is positively ethereal. It doesn't seem like it could possibly be real. Gives me chills.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Feel Stupid and Worried. 


Because of repeatedly failing this exam, I'm now on "Academic Probation" Which means 'They' will be making sure I'm not submitting multiple exams in a day [like usual] and that I get them done on time [like, not usual, -sigh- ] 


If I continue to mess up, they could terminate me all together as a student, or they could demote me from the Highschool Diploma Program, to the GED program. Which jips me of 2K, and a future. Colleges LAUGH At GED's! Not to mention my GPA was slowly rising and for around the last month I've been at 3.8, which is just fantastic to me. UGH!!! _I totally didn't realize I had to be smart to graduate from an online school. :/_


----------



## JoyJoy

Blackjack said:


> IC that this vid is an awesome acoustic version of a beautiful song. And when the girl comes in with the background vocals (just shy of the four-minute mark)... holy shit. Her voice is positively ethereal. It doesn't seem like it could possibly be real. Gives me chills.


This is wonderful - thank you so much for sharing it!


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack said:


> IC that this vid is an awesome acoustic version of a beautiful song. And when the girl comes in with the background vocals (just shy of the four-minute mark)... holy shit. Her voice is positively ethereal. It doesn't seem like it could possibly be real. Gives me chills.



I love Damien Rice. Excellent choice!


----------



## butch

IC that i thought nothing could be done to make "Don't Stop Believing" fresh for me again. I played the shit outta the Escape album when I was a kid, I endured it many a time during drunken nights at college, and The Sopranos went and used it for one of the oddest endings in television history.

But then, watching Glee the other night on Fox, I fell in love with that song again. here, check it out on youtube. Bonus, there's a very cute small BBW in the show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFaSgUMWo_Y&feature=related


----------



## liz (di-va)

Bored and rassless!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC there is a tiny peice of me that still will probably forever dream of romance with a non-normal human-esque creature.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I unpacked my DVD player and DVDs tonight..

What's the first thing I watched?


TWILIGHT :wubu:


----------



## TraciJo67

Blackjack said:


> IC that this vid is an awesome acoustic version of a beautiful song. And when the girl comes in with the background vocals (just shy of the four-minute mark)... holy shit. Her voice is positively ethereal. It doesn't seem like it could possibly be real. Gives me chills.



Lisa Hannigan. She is amazing. My favorite is "9 Crimes".


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Lisa Hannigan. She is amazing. My favorite is "9 Crimes".



Who asked you what you like?




pent-up snark...and my foot hurts...eat it, baby


----------



## Fascinita

mossystate said:


> Who asked you what you like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pent-up snark...and my foot hurts...eat it, baby



Wow. Who put snark in _your_ chicken tonight?

Heal up soon, baby!


----------



## mossystate

Fascinita said:


> Wow. Who put snark in _your_ chicken tonight?
> 
> Heal up soon, baby!



I have a couple of pictures I need to run by you.  * burp *

Oh, and, Traci needed to be topped off. If there is more than 2 inches of nice showing on her meter, she insists I help her cover the rest with my loving snark.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> Who asked you what you like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pent-up snark...and my foot hurts...eat it, baby



I wasn't aware that I needed your permission to express an opinion, Gimpy Thing.


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> I wasn't aware that I needed your permission to express an opinion, Gimpy Thing.



What was that?...Monique, sweetie...allow me to be your personal ottoman? Not being aware makes a ware out of you and me. Wait, what was the question.


fueled by vicodin


----------



## Fascinita

mossystate said:


> Oh, and, Traci needed to be topped off. If there is more than 2 inches of nice showing on her meter, she insists I help her cover the rest with my loving snark.



Awww, re-united. :wubu:


And IC that I missed your snark. :wubu: Now you know.


----------



## mossystate

I get to be Peaches.


----------



## Famouslastwords

TraciJo67 said:


> I wasn't aware that I needed your permission to express an opinion, Gimpy Thing.





mossystate said:


> What was that?...Monique, sweetie...allow me to be your personal ottoman? Not being aware makes a ware out of you and me. Wait, what was the question.
> 
> 
> fueled by vicodin



CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN YOOOOOOOOOOOOU FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL THEEEEEEEEEEEEE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHTTTTT?:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## SMA413

IC that my sister is getting more texts than I am. I dunno why this bothers me. LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've promised myself a small, but lavish shopping trip for Home Decor if I'm completely unpacked by tomorrow morning.

That's my motivation. It's only slightly helping..LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I confess that I fully expect to be second after a man's child.....but now realize that any man that expects me to be second to his dog has issues....and can fuck off. 

I also confess that I'm annoyed enough to not even give an explanation....something like that shouldn't have to be 'splained.....:doh:

I'm also annoyed and bitchy enough to give my phone number to that OTHER guy on match that I was ready to write off......


----------



## snuggletiger

GEF I am sorry the guy was such an ass.
IC I am worried about my neighbor, He went to the hospital the other day because of a stroke, I feel bad for thinking he might not make it. But I don't want to jinx him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

snuggletiger said:


> GEF I am sorry the guy was such an ass.
> IC I am worried about my neighbor, He went to the hospital the other day because of a stroke, I feel bad for thinking he might not make it. But I don't want to jinx him.



Thanks Christopher 

It was one of those "delayed anger" moments I sometimes have...perhaps he didn't mean it as I took it....but he should not push those dogs on me too soon, IMO

On our first meeting, I had a few seconds of wondering if he was going to show me pictures of his dogs before pics of his kids.........:blink:


----------



## JoyJoy

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas is one of the saddest movies I've ever seen in my life. Not a good idea to watch it if you're already feeling down.


----------



## goofy girl

JoyJoy said:


> The Boy in the Striped Pajamas is one of the saddest movies I've ever seen in my life. Not a good idea to watch it if you're already feeling down.



I read about the first 50 pages of the book and put it down...could never get myself to pick it up again.


----------



## JoyJoy

goofy girl said:


> I read about the first 50 pages of the book and put it down...could never get myself to pick it up again.


It's probably best you spared yourself the ending. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## mossystate

Another one? Really? Truly? Really? For the love of Mike...or Ike! Top it off and shut it.:doh:


----------



## mossystate

JoyJoy said:


> The Boy in the Striped Pajamas is one of the saddest movies I've ever seen in my life. Not a good idea to watch it if you're already feeling down.



I have been eyeing that movie on On Demand. I have almost ordered it a few times. I always decided against it. I will still rent it. I will probably want to watch it alone.


----------



## JoyJoy

mossystate said:


> I have been eyeing that movie on On Demand. I have almost ordered it a few times. I always decided against it. I will still rent it. I will probably want to watch it alone.


Yeah..that's probably a good idea. I was practically sobbing at the end. One of those movies that is excellent, but you only want to watch once in your life.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

JoyJoy said:


> The Boy in the Striped Pajamas is one of the saddest movies I've ever seen in my life. Not a good idea to watch it if you're already feeling down.


man, you are NOT kidding.

In the theatre I went to to see it, when it was over, there was stunned silence, and sobbing. No one moved...or spoke...until all the credits had rolled and the screen was blank. I've never experienced something like that before...or since.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

BigBeautifulMe said:


> man, you are NOT kidding.
> 
> In the theatre I went to to see it, when it was over, there was stunned silence, and sobbing. No one moved...or spoke...until all the credits had rolled and the screen was blank. I've never experienced something like that before...or since.



I haven't seen that, but I rented Valkyrie this weekend and watched it Saturday morning... same effect: no box of tissues in my house was safe. I don't care what anyone says; the man can dance and act and I dig him. The crazy is like a sprig of parsley on a plate in that you sort of don't know what the protocol is... do you eat it? Is it there for decoration? I don't think I want it in my mouth, really, but it's intriguing, nonetheless, and I will start a conversation about it... that is how I feel about him. Yes, I still adore Tom Cruise.


----------



## katorade

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> I haven't seen that, but I rented Valkyrie this weekend and watched it Saturday morning... same effect: no box of tissues in my house was safe. I don't care what anyone says; the man can dance and act and I dig him. The crazy is like a sprig of parsley on a plate in that you sort of don't know what the protocol is... do you eat it? Is it there for decoration? I don't think I want it in my mouth, really, but it's intriguing, nonetheless, and I will start a conversation about it... that is how I feel about him. Yes, I still adore Tom Cruise.



Tom Cruise is completely whackadoo and the parsley on your plate can act as a palette cleanser and breath freshener, so dig in! 





IC that I keep opening threads with "cake" in the title because I'm PMSing big time.


----------



## Chef

I watched Quantum of Solace for the first time last night.

Best. Bond. Ever.


----------



## stan_der_man

I just found out that a scheduled meeting with the boss of my boss (along with a few other staff members such as myself...) is about possible pay cutbacks, hourly reductions, or an outright ticket to Unemploymentville... Luckily, rumour has it that at worse we may just be reduced to working 11 months per year instead of 12...


IC - I thought I was getting busted for slipping the instructor retirement gag-gifts into the budget... actually this may be in addition to other bad news as my scheduled meeting is longer than the others...


----------



## ToniTails

i confess that i haven't dated much recently- mostly because there aren't any movies out yet that i want to see


----------



## goofy girl

Chef said:


> I watched Quantum of Solace for the first time last night.
> 
> Best. Bond. Ever.



It was the only Bond movie I've ever seen and I LOVED it!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Work really is bringing out the inner bitch in me.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess I'm having lecherous thoughts about a self professed man whore. I don't know why. Maybe it's because he's local and I'm lonely. I know I'm looking for something deeper right now, but I can't help but consider things that I know probably wouldn't be good for me. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

IC that chat has led me to remember that one summer I had mastered the Dairy Queen Q- that little loop on top of the ice cream that they do- but I can't for the life of me remember how or when or where it was.

This is actually quite frustrating.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC This whole day, I've been feeling extremely distant, tired, and extremely apathetic.
I Haven't even been smoking as much as I usually do. 

But at the same time, it feels like 'the real me' is watching this all play out like a movie, and she's screaming 'WTF YOU STUPID B-TCH?!' or something relativly [sp?] smiliar [sp?] to that.


----------



## stan_der_man

Not that I'll admit to watching either show...

(This isn't my confession BTW...) :blush:


IC - I just realized that I like the show "So You Think You Can Dance" much better than "Dancing With the Stars".


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I JUST Found out, Like, LITERALLY MINUTES AGO, that my 19 year old friend has 3 kids. One is 4 years old, One is 2 years old, and one is 9 months old. 


Two of them, are with a mutual guyfriend, who's been after me since my freshman year. 

And the youngest is with her 30 year old boyfriend..........who lives in the UK.


...Holy, Shit. *I Confess Whole-Heartedly*, That I am Just, Fucking, Flabbergasted.


----------



## mossystate

When I see the thread title... The Pampering of BHM/SSBHM...I think of diapers.


----------



## CleverBomb

mossystate said:


> When I see the thread title... The Pampering of BHM/SSBHM...I think of diapers.


Well, one could read it that way, or not.
It depends.

-Rusty


----------



## Blackjack

mossystate said:


> When I see the thread title... The Pampering of BHM/SSBHM...I think of diapers.



more pee in pants activities?


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - I wonder if this post is going to get censored...

Rectal water sports...


----------



## Chef

IC that I say really stooopid things sometimes.


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - I really hate the way lobsters squeal when they are thrown into boiling water. It's enough to make you not want to eat lobster.


----------



## Blackjack

I just thought of a new term- FAil. For special FA fail.

I'm probably not the first to think of it, but I'm gonna use it.


----------



## Chef

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - I really hate the way lobsters squeal when they are thrown into boiling water. It's enough to make you not want to eat lobster.



LOL!

Actually, that little girl sobbing sound that grizzly bears make after getting shot just tears me up.


----------



## Famouslastwords

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - I really hate the way lobsters squeal when they are thrown into boiling water. It's enough to make you not want to eat lobster.



I hate how salty lobster is, I tried it, I don't like it. So I don't eat it. I must not be the only person who doesn't like lobster, right?


----------



## mszwebs

Famouslastwords said:


> I hate how salty lobster is, I tried it, I don't like it. So I don't eat it. I must not be the only person who doesn't like lobster, right?



Hate it....


----------



## mossystate

I confess all I found was a Scarecrow.


----------



## msbard90

ic that i absolutely love lobster DD especially with butter :eat2:
ic that tomorrow i'm going to the beach in a bikini <33 so excited! i got enough courage to do it


----------



## Carrie

msbard90 said:


> ic that tomorrow i'm going to the beach in a bikini <33 so excited! i got enough courage to do it


Yay!!! Good for you; I hope you find it fun, liberating and comfortable.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> I confess all I found was a Scarecrow.



You mean a straw man?


----------



## DeniseW

what beach in CT are you going to? I wish I had the nerve to do that...lol. I'm in the Bridgeport area. I go to Short Beach and Silver Sands but not in a bikini. You go girl!!!




msbard90 said:


> ic that i absolutely love lobster DD especially with butter :eat2:
> ic that tomorrow i'm going to the beach in a bikini <33 so excited! i got enough courage to do it


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> You mean a straw man?



No, this was a Scarecrow.


----------



## Chef

I don't really care how much time and effort is going into saving GM.

I will *NEVER* buy a GM car.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> No, this was a Scarecrow.




Was he stuffed in all the right places?


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was he stuffed in all the right places?



If you mean the wallet...ohhhhhhhhh yeah.
---------

I confess that I want...really want...a personal chef.


----------



## Smushygirl

IC I don't understand why a few questions from folks here might prompt a such a strident reaction from someone who is AOK with having a couple IRL use a private investigator to check them out.

I also confess I wonder why a mod would close a thread where genuine curiosity was being expressed.

IC this makes the place a lot more boring. Fat and fetishes, whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that every time I click on new posts anymore...there aren't that many interesting ones.......:blink:


----------



## TraciJo67

IC that just when I think I've got things figured out, something inevitably happens to highlight just how very little I know. 

IC that sometimes I worry that I'm not kind enough to people that I know, far less strangers whom I have little invested with. 

I further confess that I wonder sometimes if I ever really outgrew the herd mentality of grade school.

And my final confession: If I've ever hurt anyone here with unkind remarks, even those that are just careless as opposed to intentional, I am truly sorry. At times, I think that nothing I say could *really* hurt someone who doesn't actually know me. And then I wonder if that's just an excuse that I offer myself so that I don't need to be concerned with the reaction of the people that I may have harmed. I don't place undue importance on my role at Dims (or elsewhere, for that matter), but whether I've actually hurt someone or not, *I* know when I'm being unkind. That should be enough to check my behavior. What I'm really sorry about is that sometimes, it isn't.


----------



## Shosh

TraciJo67 said:


> IC that just when I think I've got things figured out, something inevitably happens to highlight just how very little I know.
> 
> IC that sometimes I worry that I'm not kind enough to people that I know, far less strangers whom I have little invested with.
> 
> I further confess that I wonder sometimes if I ever really outgrew the herd mentality of grade school.
> 
> And my final confession: If I've ever hurt anyone here with unkind remarks, even those that are just careless as opposed to intentional, I am truly sorry. At times, I think that nothing I say could *really* hurt someone who doesn't actually know me. And then I wonder if that's just an excuse that I offer myself so that I don't need to be concerned with the reaction of the people that I may have harmed. I don't place undue importance on my role at Dims (or elsewhere, for that matter), but whether I've actually hurt someone or not, *I* know when I'm being unkind. That should be enough to check my behavior. What I'm really sorry about is that sometimes, it isn't.



Well that is good of you to apologize Traci. I certainly feel that much of what has been thrown at me has been unwarranted and unkind.


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - I finally got my computer spell chequer fixed...


----------



## BarbBBW

IC that I easily get attached to people!! WHich is not always a good thing!!

IC That I am madly in love with my hubby, although I know I flirt like street hooker on here!!:doh:


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am sorry to see political discourse and rational thought get expatriated from a place of diverse folks and ideas. The whole 1984 Orwellian Thought Police Mantra sucks ass. Its the same mentality that said bye bye to the Puritans 300 years ago. 

IC I am damn excited about my big ass house. And yeah maybe I shouldn't have called a 2328 sq ft house a shanty. 

IC I enjoy being the egotistical overbearing King that I am


----------



## mossystate

IC that I am not enjoying the hot weather. Seattle is not supposed to do this...not yet.

IC I cannot help how some were raised. Have to shake loose those shackles at some point.

IC I will be glad to get these stitches removed, and will hopefully not have any painful scar tissue to deal with. Fat woman on crutches...it's for the birds.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that this is one of those posts that I have to remember to come back for.... :bow:


----------



## Rowan

I confess that as the time draws closer, i will be posting a thread in one of the forums here that is going to make people have a huge cow over it.

But oh well.


----------



## Chef

Rowan said:


> I confess that as the time draws closer, i will be posting a thread in one of the forums here that is going to make people have a huge cow over it.
> 
> But oh well.



*Ta da!*


----------



## Carrie

I confess that I am completely, utterly, over-the-moon smitten with my shoulders.


----------



## BarbBBW

Chef said:


> *Ta da!*



I C that i wanna fed that cow more LMAO


----------



## msbard90

DeniseW said:


> what beach in CT are you going to? I wish I had the nerve to do that...lol. I'm in the Bridgeport area. I go to Short Beach and Silver Sands but not in a bikini. You go girl!!!



i usually go to rocky neck in niantic or ocean beach in new london or misquamicut in rhode island. theyre the best beaches around, even though they are about an hour or 2 from where i live...
i didnt end up going though  it was only 60 out which means freeeeeeezing at the beach... i really was looking forward to going swimming. maybe monday, if the weathers good.. i can't wait!!


----------



## Carrie

Also, I'm ridiculously excited about Burn Notice starting up again on thursday! :bounce:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess, I am a Huge. Fucking. Bitch.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're the hottest fucking man.

You need to learn how to deal with that.



Got it?

Good.

:bow:


----------



## Rowan

Chef said:


> *Ta da!*



Lol thank you chef!


----------



## mossystate

I call bullshit.


----------



## Smushygirl

mossystate said:


> I call bullshit.



On everything? Me too!


----------



## mossystate

Smushygirl said:


> On everything? Me too!



YAY! A round of bullshit, barkeep.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> YAY! A round of bullshit, barkeep.




Oh yeah? Well I call....um... cat shit!!!!!


----------



## mossystate

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh yeah? Well I call....um... cat shit!!!!!



Sheesh, FLW...this isn't like licking the spoon. I will get you your cat shit.



IC I just had my stitches taken out, and I get to wash and MOISTURIZE my foot. Looks like a croccodile got frisky with it. I should snap a picture and post it on a foot thread.


----------



## stan_der_man

I'll have a bullpucky on the rocks with one of those little paper umbrellas please... :happy:



mossystate said:


> ...
> IC I just had my stitches taken out, and I get to wash and MOISTURIZE my foot. Looks like a croccodile got frisky with it. *I should snap a picture and post it on a foot thread.*



I'd be careful with this one Mossy... you might make yourself the heartthrob of the foot fetish guys... 


IC - I wish I had a camera with me to photograph these absolutely wicked could formations we are having at the moment. The clouds are cool looking but the dry lightning is kinda scary (and the power blinking on and off is a bit annoying...)


----------



## mossystate

fa_man_stan said:


> I'd be careful with this one Mossy... you might make yourself the heartthrob of the foot fetish guys...




Promise?.....


----------



## JoyJoy

I never realized how horrible and ear-gouge-worthy the version of the theme song from Ghostbusters II was until just now.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> Sheesh, FLW...this isn't like licking the spoon. I will get you your cat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> IC I just had my stitches taken out, and I get to wash and MOISTURIZE my foot. Looks like a croccodile got frisky with it. I should snap a picture and post it on a foot thread.




No I don't WANT cat shit. I have plenty of it. I have two kitties. I was just calling it on whatever you were calling BS on.

I dare you to snap a picture of your foot and post it on the foot thread. I double dog dare you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fa_man_stan said:


> I'd be careful with this one Mossy... you might make yourself the heartthrob of the foot fetish guys...





mossystate said:


> Promise?.....



Everyone needs a to have a goal..............


----------



## Paquito

IC that I will have nightmares for the next few weeks thanks to this:

As if there aren't enough Single Ladies parodies out there...


----------



## mossystate

Yup....those Jonas bros. Coming in on a fad 2 years too late. They probably had to discuss with their parents and spiritual advisors if doing this video tarnished their ' purity ' . The boy does look like he skates. Those thighs.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I have a strange urge all of the sudden to slow dance.

Which is exceptionally odd because I don't really do all that much dancing in general and I'm quite aware of the fact that I lack the coordination to do a slow dance.


----------



## Rowan

I confess...I'm going to the gym at work this morning after attending the orientation for it yesterday. I'm a bit nervous..ok a lot nervous, since its going to be coworkers (even though i may not know some of them) seeing my fat jiggling, me breathing hard, and being all red in the face. Ack!

But, its something I need to do. So...wish me luck


----------



## Shosh

Rowan said:


> I confess...I'm going to the gym at work this morning after attending the orientation for it yesterday. I'm a bit nervous..ok a lot nervous, since its going to be coworkers (even though i may not know some of them) seeing my fat jiggling, me breathing hard, and being all red in the face. Ack!
> 
> But, its something I need to do. So...wish me luck



I do wish you luck. Other people are too busy being in their own little world whilst they are working out to be giving others the once over.
I think you will find that people will think it is great that you are there.


----------



## Rowan

Thankfully...I was the only one in the gym this morning, so that was really nice


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC I just witnessed one of those heartwarming moments... I have been listening to a bird outside that's been squawking for some time today... There's birds coming and going in my back yard, with the bird seed I put out. Well this time it suddenly got a lot louder, and almost at the precise moment I looked, I saw a larger black bird come walking out from some plants lined up against my garage, followed shortly by the squawking BABY bird. The mother was leading the youngling out of their nest, the little one holding its mouth open and crying for its lunch.


----------



## sirumberto

I confess that I should be sleeping right now.


----------



## GWARrior

I confess

Im addicted to the idea of being famous. I want to party all the time and live the life of a rockstar. I want to be friends with celebrities and have people envy me and my lifestyle. I want a famous boyfriend who will wrap his arms around me while we walk around London or Hollywood and shop in cute boutiques. I want to give autographs and be loved and adored by strangers. I want a crew of friends working for me and my career.







I confess that Im sick and tired of being me.


----------



## BarbBBW

IC i was crushed  lastnight,... and not in a good way,...and i did shed some tears,...not a good night at all!!


----------



## braindeadhead

IC that trying to meet people is become sort of defeating... I'm going to take a nap...


and eat a cookie....


----------



## mossystate

Be a person who doesn't do it. It will mean you are unique. Really.


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC I'm singing "Chasing Pavements" into my orange Otterpops.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that it's amazing how well asthma and allergy meds work when I take them! 


Actually- let me add depression, anxiety, and Tourette's meds to that too. (I forget to take them sometimes)


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I wish I could be that amazing sexy woman sober that i am when Ive had some drinks...so that I could get that guy just being me and not needing liquid courage to do it... *frumps*


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a very hard time opening up to people. And what they see for quite some time is a really good lesson in acting. So, when I do (open up) and I get tossed aside or used or whatever you want to call it, I shut down in a huge way. Huge. I can actually hear doors slamming inside me.

I've also been called intense lately. Something that bothers and amuses me at at the same time. Because of this lack of opening up I find myself spending most of my time alone. Recently (in the past six months or so) i've put myself out there more. Both times that I took a big chance turned out pretty shitty. I super opened up and I got super pushed aside.

I'm not really sure where i'm going with this but i'm really tired of bullshit people and their bullshit lives/games/attitudes. For the simple reason that I know i'm missing out on AMAZING people because i've been burned by a bunch of assholes and get further and further away from caring at all.

Yeah, take that Sunday night.


----------



## ToniTails

can totally identify with this




Surlysomething said:


> I have a very hard time opening up to people. And what they see for quite some time is a really good lesson in acting. So, when I do (open up) and I get tossed aside or used or whatever you want to call it, I shut down in a huge way. Huge. I can actually hear doors slamming inside me.
> 
> I've also been called intense lately. Something that bothers and amuses me at at the same time. Because of this lack of opening up I find myself spending most of my time alone. Recently (in the past six months or so) i've put myself out there more. Both times that I took a big chance turned out pretty shitty. I super opened up and I got super pushed aside.
> 
> I'm not really sure where i'm going with this but i'm really tired of bullshit people and their bullshit lives/games/attitudes. For the simple reason that I know i'm missing out on AMAZING people because i've been burned by a bunch of assholes and get further and further away from caring at all.
> 
> Yeah, take that Sunday night.


----------



## sirumberto

Surlysomething said:


> I have a very hard time opening up to people. And what they see for quite some time is a really good lesson in acting. So, when I do (open up) and I get tossed aside or used or whatever you want to call it, I shut down in a huge way. Huge. I can actually hear doors slamming inside me.
> 
> I've also been called intense lately. Something that bothers and amuses me at at the same time. Because of this lack of opening up I find myself spending most of my time alone. Recently (in the past six months or so) i've put myself out there more. Both times that I took a big chance turned out pretty shitty. I super opened up and I got super pushed aside.
> 
> I'm not really sure where i'm going with this but i'm really tired of bullshit people and their bullshit lives/games/attitudes. For the simple reason that I know i'm missing out on AMAZING people because i've been burned by a bunch of assholes and get further and further away from caring at all.
> 
> Yeah, take that Sunday night.



I'll drink to that.

Oh... wait, no. I'm out of beer.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Surlysomething said:


> I have a very hard time opening up to people. And what they see for quite some time is a really good lesson in acting. So, when I do (open up) and I get tossed aside or used or whatever you want to call it, I shut down in a huge way. Huge. I can actually hear doors slamming inside me.
> 
> I've also been called intense lately. Something that bothers and amuses me at at the same time. Because of this lack of opening up I find myself spending most of my time alone. Recently (in the past six months or so) i've put myself out there more. Both times that I took a big chance turned out pretty shitty. I super opened up and I got super pushed aside.
> 
> I'm not really sure where i'm going with this but i'm really tired of bullshit people and their bullshit lives/games/attitudes. For the simple reason that I know i'm missing out on AMAZING people because i've been burned by a bunch of assholes and get further and further away from caring at all.
> 
> Yeah, take that Sunday night.



I've been there. For the last year and a half I've "put myself out there." I have been hurt, but I also made some awesome friends. 

*hugs*


----------



## JoyJoy

Surlysomething said:


> I have a very hard time opening up to people. And what they see for quite some time is a really good lesson in acting. So, when I do (open up) and I get tossed aside or used or whatever you want to call it, I shut down in a huge way. Huge. I can actually hear doors slamming inside me.
> 
> I've also been called intense lately. Something that bothers and amuses me at at the same time. Because of this lack of opening up I find myself spending most of my time alone. Recently (in the past six months or so) i've put myself out there more. Both times that I took a big chance turned out pretty shitty. I super opened up and I got super pushed aside.
> 
> I'm not really sure where i'm going with this but i'm really tired of bullshit people and their bullshit lives/games/attitudes. For the simple reason that I know i'm missing out on AMAZING people because i've been burned by a bunch of assholes and get further and further away from caring at all.
> 
> Yeah, take that Sunday night.


Can't rep you, but...word.


----------



## BarbBBW

Surlysomething said:


> I have a very hard time opening up to people. And what they see for quite some time is a really good lesson in acting. So, when I do (open up) and I get tossed aside or used or whatever you want to call it, I shut down in a huge way. Huge. I can actually hear doors slamming inside me.
> 
> I've also been called intense lately. Something that bothers and amuses me at at the same time. Because of this lack of opening up I find myself spending most of my time alone. Recently (in the past six months or so) i've put myself out there more. Both times that I took a big chance turned out pretty shitty. I super opened up and I got super pushed aside.
> 
> I'm not really sure where i'm going with this but i'm really tired of bullshit people and their bullshit lives/games/attitudes. For the simple reason that I know i'm missing out on AMAZING people because i've been burned by a bunch of assholes and get further and further away from caring at all.
> 
> Yeah, take that Sunday night.


*I could actually tell you were being "more relaxed" just from a few post here. You seemed happier! Don't give up on being "more open and relaxed"! Sometimes, the people you open are just not the right people, but keep trying to be you and you will see, there are a bunch of people that would love to know you, the open, relaxed, non intense you!!! I know I definitely would! You are an amazing woman, on so many different levels!:bow:
*


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. I'm usually ok with things but sometimes stuff catches up with me. Particularly late at night.

I appreciate all your comments so much. :bow:


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> I have a very hard time opening up to people. And what they see for quite some time is a really good lesson in acting. So, when I do (open up) and I get tossed aside or used or whatever you want to call it, I shut down in a huge way. Huge. I can actually hear doors slamming inside me.
> 
> I've also been called intense lately. Something that bothers and amuses me at at the same time. Because of this lack of opening up I find myself spending most of my time alone.



This has really touched a lot of people deep inside, as evidenced by the posts before mine. I suppose it's because people remember the pain of being hurt by those we let inside; in this I am no exception.

Since I don't spend all of my waking hours in a state of constant communication with my coworkers, especially when provoked, they think I'm going to show up at work one day with a machine gun, a potato sack full of grenades and enough handcuffs to ensure there are no survivors. I think that might be considered intense as well. While I have no desire to do such a thing nor become famous on the evening news for doing so, it doesn't hurt to keep people at work hesitant from provoking you. :happy:

For the confession part, I confess that even though the idea of being alone sounds so inviting at times (it was my goal at 16), there are pitfalls to consider, and it would be nice to share a life with someone who understands when you say something and takes what you say seriously. I hope you have better luck than I've had so far.


----------



## Weeze

I've been needing to get a new car for a long time (I technically don't own mine, and it keeps breaking down and i'm just shelling out cash i don't have for nothing. I need to just hand it down to my sister.)
Now after running some errands today, I think the kick in the butt to finally make me do it is going to be the lack of air-conditioning in the car.
I know, that's kinda sad.. but true.
I'd love to show up at my destination on a summer day not looking disgusting.
:doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Sick of Being Such an irresponsible, immature, childish little girl. I should be able to just 'grow up' and 'get over' whatever it is in my mind that is making me not function at a normal mental/emotional growth rate. WTF is wrong with me, and why can't I just.. grow up?!

I Confess, I'm loathing Myself Right Now.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Sick of Being Such an irresponsible, immature, childish little girl. I should be able to just 'grow up' and 'get over' whatever it is in my mind that is making me not function at a normal mental/emotional growth rate. WTF is wrong with me, and why can't I just.. grow up?!
> 
> I Confess, I'm loathing Myself Right Now.



I believe you have _Teenager maturing into Young Adult Syndrome_. Unfortunately it is a widespread situation that most have suffered through. Time, patience and experience will alleviate the symptoms. 

I highly recommend instituting a ten second rule before responding to yourself or anyone in a possible negative way and finding some great music that you really like to listen to repeatedly that will sooth you.

And remember, always care for yourself, no matter what. You will be spending a long time together.


----------



## ToniTails

the more i feel like crying - the more i laugh


----------



## Cors

I have a Warcraft character called FatChick and I believe I just encountered my first FA ingame. 

Guy: "Oh wow that is so hot, I like my girls HUGE. How big are you?" 

The only problem - most people consider me thin. Said guy wasn't too happy, even when I told him that I am an FFA but oh well.


----------



## liz (di-va)

*mumble mumble mumble* :kiss2::doh:

That's my confession.

Thank you.


----------



## ToniTails

his loss, gorgeous 


Cors said:


> I have a Warcraft character called FatChick and I believe I just encountered my first FA ingame.
> 
> Guy: "Oh wow that is so hot, I like my girls HUGE. How big are you?"
> 
> The only problem - most people consider me thin. Said guy wasn't too happy, even when I told him that I am an FFA but oh well.





hee hee cute



liz (di-va) said:


> *mumble mumble mumble* :kiss2::doh:
> 
> That's my confession.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm heading to my job shortly. I have to discuss with my department manager and the store manager my scheduling, particularly for the next couple of weeks since an issue was raised on Friday about my taking so much time off within a four-month period between the Dims Bash, Memorial Day, and Labor Day. I was brought up to the office and more or less scolded by the assistant managers about it on Friday, which took me by surprise mostly because of how out of the blue it was.

The boss is a real douche, and I'm not sure he'll go for it at first, especially considering I'm not his favorite person in the store on account of my mildly insuborinate behavior. And while I admit that my attitude is not quite suited to the job and never will be, my work ethic is far better than what is shown by a good majority of the other employees in the department. I say this without ego- it's truth, and there's a number of occasions that I can cite off the top of my head to prove this claim.

There'll be a union representative in the store that I can page to have my back (since this could become a union issue, although I'd prefer to keep them out of it), and unless things go horribly wrong, it'll highlight a glaring flaw in the scheduling process and the lack of foresight that comes with not looking more than a week ahead with it.

There's plenty that could go wrong with this, and I fear that it might wind up becoming a far bigger issue than it has to be with union involvement and the mongoloid clusterfuck that'd bring. There is no reason for it to escalate to that level and I will not bring it to that level unless absolutely necessary.

I don't like having to do this, and although I'm in the right I don't know that it'll turn out in my favor. But sometimes you have to roll the hard six.


----------



## TraciJo67

I strongly recommend that you bring a union steward in with you, BJ. 




Blackjack said:


> I'm heading to my job shortly. I have to discuss with my department manager and the store manager my scheduling, particularly for the next couple of weeks since an issue was raised on Friday about my taking so much time off within a four-month period between the Dims Bash, Memorial Day, and Labor Day. I was brought up to the office and more or less scolded by the assistant managers about it on Friday, which took me by surprise mostly because of how out of the blue it was.
> 
> The boss is a real douche, and I'm not sure he'll go for it at first, especially considering I'm not his favorite person in the store on account of my mildly insuborinate behavior. And while I admit that my attitude is not quite suited to the job and never will be, my work ethic is far better than what is shown by a good majority of the other employees in the department. I say this without ego- it's truth, and there's a number of occasions that I can cite off the top of my head to prove this claim.
> 
> There'll be a union representative in the store that I can page to have my back (since this could become a union issue, although I'd prefer to keep them out of it), and unless things go horribly wrong, it'll highlight a glaring flaw in the scheduling process and the lack of foresight that comes with not looking more than a week ahead with it.
> 
> There's plenty that could go wrong with this, and I fear that it might wind up becoming a far bigger issue than it has to be with union involvement and the mongoloid clusterfuck that'd bring. There is no reason for it to escalate to that level and I will not bring it to that level unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> I don't like having to do this, and although I'm in the right I don't know that it'll turn out in my favor. But sometimes you have to roll the hard six.


----------



## mossystate

Blackjack said:


> I'm heading to my job shortly. I have to discuss with my department manager and the store manager my scheduling, particularly for the next couple of weeks since an issue was raised on Friday about my taking so much time off within a four-month period between the Dims Bash, Memorial Day, and Labor Day. I was brought up to the office and more or less scolded by the assistant managers about it on Friday, which took me by surprise mostly because of how out of the blue it was.
> 
> The boss is a real douche, and I'm not sure he'll go for it at first, especially considering I'm not his favorite person in the store on account of my mildly insuborinate behavior. And while I admit that my attitude is not quite suited to the job and never will be, my work ethic is far better than what is shown by a good majority of the other employees in the department. I say this without ego- it's truth, and there's a number of occasions that I can cite off the top of my head to prove this claim.
> 
> There'll be a union representative in the store that I can page to have my back (since this could become a union issue, although I'd prefer to keep them out of it), and unless things go horribly wrong, it'll highlight a glaring flaw in the scheduling process and the lack of foresight that comes with not looking more than a week ahead with it.
> 
> There's plenty that could go wrong with this, and I fear that it might wind up becoming a far bigger issue than it has to be with union involvement and the mongoloid clusterfuck that'd bring. There is no reason for it to escalate to that level and I will not bring it to that level unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> I don't like having to do this, and although I'm in the right I don't know that it'll turn out in my favor. But sometimes you have to roll the hard six.



This might be the unpopular post, but, DO you ask for more time off than others? I think you work in a retail store...yes? It is pretty difficult for that type of place to satisfy everybody's wants, when it comes to scheduling. Weekends are what most people want off...they are the prize. I have worked lots of retail, and I know about making lots of people happy, while having to do what's best for the store.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> This might be the unpopular post, but, DO you ask for more time off than others? I think you work in a retail store...yes? It is pretty difficult for that type of place to satisfy everybody's wants, when it comes to scheduling. Weekends are what most people want off...they are the prize. I have worked lots of retail, and* I know about making lots of people happy, while having to do what's best for the store.*



You worked at BJ's Wholesale, right?


----------



## mossystate

D_A_Bunny said:


> You worked at BJ's Wholesale, right?



The woman who hired me was this used up gal...named Hoover... wearing a rabbit suit.


Hey.


Wait!

lol......you whore


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> The woman who hired me was this used up gal...named Hoover... wearing a rabbit suit.
> 
> 
> Hey.
> 
> 
> Wait!
> 
> lol......you whore



I stopped wearing that bunny suit a hundred pounds ago.


----------



## Blackjack

mossystate said:


> This might be the unpopular post, but, DO you ask for more time off than others? I think you work in a retail store...yes? It is pretty difficult for that type of place to satisfy everybody's wants, when it comes to scheduling. Weekends are what most people want off...they are the prize. I have worked lots of retail, and I know about making lots of people happy, while having to do what's best for the store.



I do ask for time off, yes, but not much; I've had a whole bunch of sick days this year with a bout of acute bronchitis that wasn't treated properly for a while and a week where I had to deal with plantar fasciitis. For most of the time I had doctor's notes.


Anyways, the whole thing could've gone far, far better. First of all, although I'd been told that the union rep would be in the store today, she left on vacation this morning.

Basically, he misunderstood me right from the start and from then on accused me of lying to get what I want- which is absolutely untrue. When my department manager came up and I noted that I had informed her that I needed next Thursday through Saturday off some time ago, she said that she didn't remember it; my word against hers, and he flat-out said that he refused to believe me on that. I know that I brought it up and I know that I discussed it at length with her, but he refuses to believe it. And this came up again when I noted that I took the weekends off for last year and the year before on Labor Day and Memorial Day- he looked on the record and it wasn't marked, and said that therefore I worked those weekends and I'm lying. Even more frustrating, he said that he wouldn't bother to check the time cards for those weeks, because he "wasn't going to waste an hour just to prove [me] wrong".

His misunderstanding at the very beginning of it all made the next 45 minutes very difficult, very tense, and ultimately rather unproductive. He wants to see the airline tickets for next weekend's flight to Florida; I'll have to get them, as I didn't order them and don't have them (my travel buddy did).

I'm going to get a copy of the ticket, and I'm going to try and find some way to prove what I was saying.


----------



## mossystate

Blackjack said:


> I do ask for time off, yes, but not much; I've had a whole bunch of sick days this year with a bout of acute bronchitis that wasn't treated properly for a while and a week where I had to deal with plantar fasciitis. For most of the time I had doctor's notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sometimes happens is that an employer expects that if you have had legitimate sick days, that you should not be asking for much time off for vacations. It sucks, because everybody wants to be able to have fun, but, retail is dependent, much more than many other jobs, for people filling that schedule. When some take more time than other, because of illness or fun, it breeds resentment, and the powers that be end up getting tired of trying to always accomodate. No matter how good a worker you are, there is a limit to goodwill.
> 
> As for your meeting...sounds like they want to try and shove you out, or at least send a message. From now on, I would get things in writing. I do think you also need to take some responsibility, not for their bullshit of " oh, I don't remember you saying that ", but that asking for 3 weekends in four months is actually a lot, in retail...again, especially because of sick days. It is kind of the way it goes.
> 
> Dot every ' i ' from now on.
Click to expand...


----------



## mszwebs

Technically, it's not quite retail....at least, not in the GAP/Old Navy kind of way.

It's a deli at a grocery store.

But I'll back out of the thread now...


----------



## mossystate

mszwebs said:


> Technically, it's not quite retail....at least, not in the GAP/Old Navy kind of way.
> It's a deli at a grocery store.
> But I'll back out of the thread now...





Ok, so they still have a scheduling situation like that of an Old Navy...and...I bet they do a fair bit of merchandising of those bowls of tater salad and Jenny-O turkey hams, and sell to customers.

See...retail.


----------



## Surlysomething

mszwebs said:


> Technically, it's not quite retail....at least, not in the GAP/Old Navy kind of way.
> 
> It's a deli at a grocery store.
> 
> But I'll back out of the thread now...




Oxford Dictionary

 *noun* the sale of goods to the general public (rather than to a wholesaler)



Seems pretty retail to me.


----------



## mszwebs

Surlysomething said:


> Oxford Dictionary
> 
>  *noun* the sale of goods to the general public (rather than to a wholesaler)
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty retail to me.




Well thank fcuking God THAT'S clear now. PHEW. 

Hope you feel better now Surly. 

And that's why I qualified the statement how I did. *at least, not in the GAP/Old Navy kind of way.* Because while it is "the sale of goods to the general public," it's not your average, every day retail.

AND, because I knew that someone would jump right on in to correct whatever mistake I made. 

MMMM I love Dimensions.


----------



## GWARrior

IC that I e-stalk celebrities on Twitter. And I wish some of them would realize that Im e-stalking them and acknowledge it. Then Ill feel like someone famous at least knows my name.









even if they use it to get a restraining order.


----------



## supersoup

i confess i am bored.


----------



## Surlysomething

mszwebs said:


> Well thank fcuking God THAT'S clear now. PHEW.
> 
> Hope you feel better now Surly.
> 
> And that's why I qualified the statement how I did. *at least, not in the GAP/Old Navy kind of way.* Because while it is "the sale of goods to the general public," it's not your average, every day retail.
> 
> AND, because I knew that someone would jump right on in to correct whatever mistake I made.
> 
> MMMM I love Dimensions.




First off, you need to grow up. Secondly, why did you post your thoughts on whether it was retail or not if you weren't looking for someone to reply back? "I knew that someone would jump right on in to correct whatever mistake I made"

I wasn't snarky.

I played YOUR game.


Oh, again because i think it needs repeating. GROW UP.


----------



## Weeze

The last 2 pages have made me almost pee myself from hilarity.
I love you all, and every single one of you knows it. 
but come on kids, the snark? Group hug, and let's hope Beej keeps his job.


----------



## mszwebs

Surlysomething said:


> First off, you need to grow up. Secondly, why did you post your thoughts on whether it was retail or not if you weren't looking for someone to reply back? "I knew that someone would jump right on in to correct whatever mistake I made"
> 
> I wasn't snarky.
> 
> I played YOUR game.
> 
> 
> Oh, again because i think it needs repeating. GROW UP.



Actually, all I was trying to do was tell Mossy that Beej worked in a Deli. I wasn't playing a game. 

So...if you are, you're only beating yourself.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blah blah.


Carry on people, nothing to see here.


----------



## ToniTails

snicker snicker--- have a snicker, y'all 










mszwebs said:


> Well thank fcuking God THAT'S clear now. PHEW.
> 
> Hope you feel better now Surly.
> 
> And that's why I qualified the statement how I did. *at least, not in the GAP/Old Navy kind of way.* Because while it is "the sale of goods to the general public," it's not your average, every day retail.
> 
> AND, because I knew that someone would jump right on in to correct whatever mistake I made.
> 
> MMMM I love Dimensions.


----------



## Shosh

I hate my mother. I wish she was not my mother. Why have I been given her as a mother? Seriously.


----------



## TraciJo67

krismiss said:


> The last 2 pages have made me almost pee myself from hilarity.
> I love you all, and every single one of you knows it.
> but come on kids, the snark? Group hug, and let's hope Beej keeps his job.



Seconded on that last part. The first part (the snark) was amusing  

Beej, please don't allow yourself to have any other 'disciplinary' meetings or even just discussions about your peformance/attendance without having a union rep involved in the meeting. I think that your manager needs to know that you're aware of your rights, and that you aren't intimidated. I won't comment on your absence, because I don't know anything about that, nor do I fully understand (or even empathize) with the way that retail/grocery stores operate. To me, it seems that they want to pay the least amount possible while still expecting that their employees are going to be enthusiastic marvels of efficient performance. I think that they get what they pay for. Treat employees respectfully, pay them liveable wages, and then expect a lot in return. Too often, they neglect the first and second part of that equation. And in today's economy, they know that they can continue to do so. There will be people clamoring to take your job if you leave, and right now, many of those (laid off) people bring skills and experience with them. Your employer knows this. They can cherry pick right now.

Since you have union protection, use it. You shouldn't go into any meeting with your manager without a rep by your side. Especially since your employer is playing the "he said/she said" game with you. Your time off for illness should NOT be counted against your vacation time requests. Any grumbling employees should be handled by management - that is their job. It is not their job to penalize you and refuse to allow vacation/personal time off because you were ill, especially since you provided doctor's notes for most of that time off. The only disclaimer here is if you don't actually earn vacation time. Then it's really at your manager's discretion to schedule you whenever he/she sees fit ... and your only real recourse would be to leave.


----------



## KnottyOne

IC I am mildly impressed with breaking a new record of fucking everything up. Still doesn't make it suck any less though....


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> ... nor do I fully understand (or even empathize) with the way that retail/grocery stores operate. To me, it seems that they want to pay the least amount possible while still expecting that their employees are going to be enthusiastic marvels of efficient performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you on the whole pay issue, especially when the store is not union. Retail places like to give people just enough hours so most of their employees are part-timers...fuckers. As for the empathizing...I do empathize with retail stores when it comes to people showing up/asking for a lot ( a lot being MUCH different for some workplaces ) of time off. They have to have people there to wait on customers...sometimes, a steady flow of people needing service. It really messes with other workers, including causing great stress, when some are gone a lot. Weekends are a premium, in so many ways.
> 
> As for the enthuisiasm. I don't think any human being, no matter how much they are paid, should have to walk around with a plastic smile on their mugs...ugh. I have never done it. Now, I have always done a good job, because I have to...for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only disclaimer here is if you don't actually earn vacation time. Then it's really at your manager's discretion to schedule you whenever he/she sees fit ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...that's the kicker. I have worked in places where I got zero vacation time. When the calendar of available time was posted, it was like a bunch of sharks circling dates. Now, I rarely had a problem getting what I wanted, including dictating when I would work and when I wouldn't....but then.....I have always been....special.
Click to expand...


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> TraciJo67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that's the kicker. I have worked in places where I got zero vacation time. When the calendar of available time was posted, it was like a bunch of sharks circling dates. Now, I rarely had a problem getting what I wanted, including dictating when I would work and when I wouldn't....but then.....I have always been....special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That very brief period of time that I worked at Starbucks, in part to fund my crack addiction, in part to get away from my toddler for short bits on weekends and in huge part to save up enough to buy my very own espresso maker so I could bid a joyful goodbye to the $4 latte ... I made it very clear prior to being hired, after being hired, and in several pointed reminders that I had a (more than) full-time job during the week and would only be available for late afternoon weekend shifts, no more than 4 hours at that. They still tried to schedule me for "any damn time we please, for as long as we'd like", sticking, at least, to weekend days. This was during the period when Howie (the Great One himself, Mr. Schultz) was trying, oh so valiantly trying, to pull his head out of his ass and make some educated guesses as to why Starbucks went from turning hugely obscene profits to merely obscene ones. Of course, he felt it had to do with improving the efficiency of the lowest-paid baristas (and was certain that eliminating several thousand of those jobs was a great start, too), so we were mandated to attend several after-hours training "events" that took place during a weeknight. I balked at attending, since it meant cutting into my (real ) job hours. The store manager looked at me like I'd grown two heads. She couldn't conceive that I'd say no. She actually thought I'd jump at the "opportunity" to attend a "special event" that they were <gasp> CLOSING THE STORE AT GREAT COST TO THEM so we could be preached at and served more of the retail kool-aid. I had the luxury ... the oh, so wonderful luxury ... of viewing and treating the job as a temporary means to an end. I didn't allow myself to be bullied in any way. Had it been a job that I needed to have in order to keep myself/my family fed, I'd have had to tolerate a lot of casual abuse. Not to say that any of the employees, including the manager & shift supervisors, were bad people -- they were genuinely decent. They were also caught up in the Great Starbucks Cog and had no control over issues like pay, benefits, working conditions (smile and be oh-so-nice and accommodating to someone who treats you like you're nothing more than a gaping asswound), etc. It was an eye-opener for me. Very, very tedious & laborious work, requiring far more brainpower than I'd have ever thought, some real honest-to-God skills (negotiation, tact, customer service, patience, problem solving, etc) ... for less than $8 per hour. A tiny fraction of what I make to do work that is, at least physically & emotionally, far less demanding. And I work with the indigent, the disabled, the vulnerable -- so that says a LOT.
Click to expand...


----------



## mossystate

IC I wish TraciJo woulld post in the ' what do you like about the previous poster ' thread...so I could tell her what I like about her.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> IC I wish TraciJo woulld post in the ' what do you like about the previous poster ' thread...so I could tell her what I like about her.



I've stayed out of that thread, rather intentionally, Mossything. I've a feeling that crickets would be chirping and tumbleweeds would be casually rolling by the second I make my presence known there. Just call me The Thread Killah 

Besides, I already know what you like about me. It creeps me out, truth be told. Makes me feel objectified. Fetishized, even. Any second now, there will be a knock on your door ... please answer it. You're being served


----------



## ToniTails

I'm realizing I'm going to have to go ahead and get laid one of these days...


----------



## mossystate

[QUOTE=TraciJo67;1197761]
Besides, I already know what you like about me. It creeps me out, truth be told. Makes me feel objectified. Fetishized, even. Any second now, there will be a knock on your door ... please answer it. You're being served [/QUOTE]

Served? Why would anybody not want to be admired. I don't understand you people with cashola. 

I think we should both go to the Crush thread and roll around in it. I bet we have E-dates before the day is over. Have you ever had somebody out here crush on you? I haven't, and I want to feel ok with that...so, say no.

Have to run...somebody is at the door.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> I think we should both go to the Crush thread and roll around in it. I bet we have E-dates before the day is over. Have you ever had somebody out here crush on you? I haven't, and I want to feel ok with that...so, say no.



Done! And done!! 

And everyone crushes on me, Mossything. My ginormous ego won't allow for any other possibility.


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Done! And done!!
> 
> And everyone crushes on me, Mossything. My ginormous ego won't allow for any other possibility.



You have mocked my desire to be the last thing a man out here thinks about, before his head hits the pillow, or, if he is in an overcrowded jail, the concrete.

Is it my avatar? 


I need a tutor in the ways of online seduction...and you ain't it.


----------



## JoyJoy

I've heard the trick is to use a plethora of exclamation points.


----------



## Chef

I'm sick of feeling sick, and I'm also sick of being hot and sticky.


----------



## saucywench

Oooh! :bounce: Oooh! :bounce: I'm so excited I can hardly breathe! 

I confess I wrote to a philosophy professor of mine (we're talking 30 years back) a few days ago and he responded on my work e-mail address this afternoon...he said, "would love to see you."

I'm taking a day off next month and driving up. 

We have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Rowan

i confess...im exhausted...going to the gym every day since last week is kicking my ass....*drags*


----------



## Surlysomething

JoyJoy said:


> I've heard the trick is to use a plethora of exclamation points.




There is so much win in this post.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I still don't know what in hell twitter is that I keep seeing mentioned. 
IC that I haven't googled it up to deep suspicion that it's another myspace type site....




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













\o/


----------



## ToniTails

twitter is awesome- check it out 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I still don't know what in hell twitter is that I keep seeing mentioned.
> IC that I haven't googled it up to deep suspicion that it's another myspace type site....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \o/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I just recently discovered a few joys of Craigslist this past year....and still don't browse it much. Some of us are just not destined for the e-goodness that some seem to find.......:doh:


















!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \o/


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Googled My Online Homeschooling Program, to find they have a 'rip off report' page. And Then I Googled what my stepmom had me thinking was a good-sounding online college place. Only to find out they have an extensive 'rip off report' page -and- others. 

Goddamnit. 
This is why I CANNOT be an optimist. I CANNOT.


----------



## ToniTails

twitter connects the internet to your phone--- you can text and all your friends who have joined twitter can see what you're doing and respond- and anyone you can see updates on your phone of anyone you add- it's a great way to keep in touch if you aren't into texting a lot but want to share and see what's going on with friends and family



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I just recently discovered a few joys of Craigslist this past year....and still don't browse it much. Some of us are just not destined for the e-goodness that some seem to find.......:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \o/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> twitter connects the internet to your phone--- you can text and all your friends who have joined twitter can see what you're doing and respond- and anyone you can see updates on your phone of anyone you add- it's a great way to keep in touch if you aren't into texting a lot but want to share and see what's going on with friends and family



Ahhh thanks Toni


----------



## Captain Save

I confess that my first perception of twitter led me to believe it was a series of mild yet uncontrollable muscle spasms...or is that jittery? 
I'm glad I learned what it was before I put my foot in my mouth.


----------



## activistfatgirl

hey, whiskey, how did you get in my mouth? A bit of failure and heartache, you say oh, I need to stop typing.

Miss you fat bastards! <3


----------



## BarbBBW

activistfatgirl said:


> hey, whiskey, how did you get in my mouth? A bit of failure and heartache, you say oh, I need to stop typing.
> 
> Miss you fat bastards! <3



hahaha this is so cute! sounds like me talking to my vodka hahaha
mysterious WHISKEY rep! coming to ya


----------



## Shosh

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> twitter is awesome- check it out



I dont know, it is just a space where you can put your thoughts down on virtual paper. Nothing terribly new or exciting about that.

My brother calls Twitter the space between your Twat and your Sh#tter!


----------



## BarbBBW

Susannah said:


> I dont know, it is just a space where you can put your thoughts down on virtual paper. Nothing terribly new or exciting about that.
> 
> My brother calls Twitter the space between your Twat and your Sh#tter!



LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW

i confess i am completely stressed today!!! BUT life is still a blessing!! Bring it on!!


----------



## ToniTails

lol--- it's a life saver for me--- i have friends and family all over the place and we can correspond via phone whether they have phones or not




Susannah said:


> I dont know, it is just a space where you can put your thoughts down on virtual paper. Nothing terribly new or exciting about that.
> 
> My brother calls Twitter the space between your Twat and your Sh#tter!


----------



## mossystate

I am thinking it is best if fat women never...ever...mention they are not super duper, 100% confident with their bodies. When we do, anything that gets a little bumpy in our lives, including relationships, is attributed to not smiling brightly enough, as we gush about how we loooove every speck of our bodies, all the time. Also, we should never wear clothing _we_ like, if it baggy or otherwise not shouting to the world that we are confident ( capital C ), even if/when we are confident enough to be pretty darn ok, or we just are not obsessed with clothing. Also, we should never notice that a guy, no matter his weight, is allowed to not have his very being analyzed over what he decided to put on after he ate his Cheerios. This world fucks with fat women as it is, and even those who should be more on our side, including some who look just like us, feel a need to place us under a microscope. Sometimes...sometimes...the issues ' you ' have are all about you...not ' me '. I do declare and confess.


----------



## Chef

whew! um.. I think I have gout. Declaring and confessing...


----------



## ToniTails

You know what, you're right--- but it's pretty generally attributed to women--- ever had a guy ask if you're pmsin'--- oh yea--- them was some nuts that got cracked!




mossystate said:


> I am thinking it is best if fat women never...ever...mention they are not super duper, 100% confident with their bodies. When we do, anything that gets a little bumpy in our lives, including relationships, is attributed to not smiling brightly enough, as we gush about how we loooove every speck of our bodies, all the time. Also, we should never wear clothing _we_ like, if it baggy or otherwise not shouting to the world that we are confident ( capital C ), even if/when we are confident enough to be pretty darn ok, or we just are not obsessed with clothing. Also, we should never notice that a guy, no matter his weight, is allowed to not have his very being analyzed over what he decided to put on after he ate his Cheerios. This world fucks with fat women as it is, and even those who should be more on our side, including some who look just like us, feel a need to place us under a microscope. Sometimes...sometimes...the issues ' you ' have are all about you...not ' me '. I do declare and confess.


----------



## Punkin1024

Chef said:


> whew! um.. I think I have gout. Declaring and confessing...



Ooooo...poor Chef. I have a friend who gets gout quite often, he was told to eat cherries to help ease the pain. Get better soon.

(((((((Chef)))))))


----------



## Weeze

I told a co-worker my weight yesterday.
I have no regrets.

*video accompaniment*


----------



## Mathias

IC that Chat really gets on my nerves sometimes and I need to learn to use the ignore feature more often.


----------



## mossystate

Just because one likes food, it does not mean they could ever be a great chef. Or...blind leading the blind, anyone?


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that I bought a swimsuit to wear this weekend. Its a cute suit, gorgeous shade of red (I look good in red) but it shows waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more skin than I'm used to showing. It's going in the suitcase tonight when I get home. Hoping I'll be brave enough to wear it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

In situations like these, shop stewards are your friends. Could you not have insisted on having a union rep there at the meeting? Even if "your" union rep went on vacation they should have been able to get a shop steward from another store. At least that's how it works with my union, we can require that management have a shop steward present for the meeting. Otherwise, no meeting...




Blackjack said:


> I do ask for time off, yes, but not much; I've had a whole bunch of sick days this year with a bout of acute bronchitis that wasn't treated properly for a while and a week where I had to deal with plantar fasciitis. For most of the time I had doctor's notes.
> 
> 
> Anyways, the whole thing could've gone far, far better. First of all, although I'd been told that the union rep would be in the store today, she left on vacation this morning.
> 
> Basically, he misunderstood me right from the start and from then on accused me of lying to get what I want- which is absolutely untrue. When my department manager came up and I noted that I had informed her that I needed next Thursday through Saturday off some time ago, she said that she didn't remember it; my word against hers, and he flat-out said that he refused to believe me on that. I know that I brought it up and I know that I discussed it at length with her, but he refuses to believe it. And this came up again when I noted that I took the weekends off for last year and the year before on Labor Day and Memorial Day- he looked on the record and it wasn't marked, and said that therefore I worked those weekends and I'm lying. Even more frustrating, he said that he wouldn't bother to check the time cards for those weeks, because he "wasn't going to waste an hour just to prove [me] wrong".
> 
> His misunderstanding at the very beginning of it all made the next 45 minutes very difficult, very tense, and ultimately rather unproductive. He wants to see the airline tickets for next weekend's flight to Florida; I'll have to get them, as I didn't order them and don't have them (my travel buddy did).
> 
> I'm going to get a copy of the ticket, and I'm going to try and find some way to prove what I was saying.


----------



## Rowan

I confess im excited about going to the bash but I am SOOOOOOOOO not looking forward to all of the packing! BAH


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I can never afford the bashes or the time to travel but I have decided to go visit my stepsister in Jersey on the 4th of July weekend. Any bashes going on then?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that I was reminded why Tuesdays qualify as the worst day ever invented today. I'm so ready for today to be over with. Don't even have enough of an appetite after work to have dinner, so I'm just eating some fruit instead. Can we just get rid of Tuesday altogether?


----------



## debz-aka

IC that today was definitely a day filled with discourage thoughts and wild flights into pity which I tried to correct with Peanut Butter M&M cookies. They did take the edge off.


----------



## Weeze

I'm going to see a movie tomorrow night... i haven't seen a movie in forever, and now i'll be seeing 2 within 2 weeks of eachother :bounce:,


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Rowan said:


> I confess im excited about going to the bash but I am SOOOOOOOOO not looking forward to all of the packing! BAH



I haven't even started packing, and I leave in 15 hours. Eight of which will be spent at work!


----------



## Rowan

Ella Bella said:


> I haven't even started packing, and I leave in 15 hours. Eight of which will be spent at work!



Well last night i got a suitcase packed with some of the clothes that I will be giving away to my ss sisters if they want em (otherwise going to goodwill) and tonight im going to finish going through my closet to see if there is more i want to get rid of and then packing my own suitcase full of clothes. I plan on taking everything out to the car tomorrow morning and leaving right from work for orlando


----------



## snuggletiger

IC its a relief to get the keys to the big ass house and get the loan lady off my back.


----------



## TraciJo67

snuggletiger said:


> IC its a relief to get the keys to the big ass house and get the loan lady off my back.



Congrats, homeowner!!!


----------



## GWARrior

My friend and I are having Pirate Night. We're going to attempt to watch all 3Pirates of the Carribean movies... while drinking delicious rum drinks.

Theres a huge possiblity we wont even make it to the second movie!


----------



## mossystate

Hold me back...seriously...hold me back.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> Hold me back...seriously...hold me back.



OK but I'm NOT holding your hair while you vomit.

Not _there_, either.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I can never afford the bashes or the time to travel but I have decided to go visit my stepsister in Jersey on the 4th of July weekend. Any bashes going on then?



Where in NJ will you be GEF? Even if there is nothing going on bash-wise maybe you could plan a meet up with some Jersey folks. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Where in NJ will you be GEF? Even if there is nothing going on bash-wise maybe you could plan a meet up with some Jersey folks. :happy:



I will be staying with my stepsister aka "Lenore" or Joiseytomata from the dimschat. I am not sure what part of Jersey she is in because she recently moved. I will need her address to mapquest my way there so I will let you know as soon as I do  
I would love a meet up with some dimmers


----------



## tootsmendozer

Ic i put the screw in the tuna! (groan) also that i have just spent all the cold hard eCash i made on ebay on more crap yee gods help me


----------



## GWARrior

Last night marked a special event in my life. First time I ever threw up from drinking too much! woohoo!

It was gross. It was everywhere. I felt like a jackass. But I cleaned up and bought breakfast this morning.


----------



## Weeze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will be staying with my stepsister aka "Lenore" or Joiseytomata from the dimschat. I am not sure what part of Jersey she is in because she recently moved. I will need her address to mapquest my way there so I will let you know as soon as I do
> I would love a meet up with some dimmers



umm YES!
I don't think there's anything planned? Maybe? 
but yes. I think plenty of us would come down for like, dinner or something


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that I was reminded why Tuesdays qualify as the worst day ever invented today. I'm so ready for today to be over with. Don't even have enough of an appetite after work to have dinner, so I'm just eating some fruit instead. Can we just get rid of Tuesday altogether?




Tuesday is the day of nothing.


----------



## Surlysomething

GWARrior said:


> Last night marked a special event in my life. First time I ever threw up from drinking too much! woohoo!
> 
> It was gross. It was everywhere. I felt like a jackass. But I cleaned up and bought breakfast this morning.




Haha. Welcome to the wonderful world of vomit-drinking.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Came to the realization that. Yes, Some point in the next 10 years, I will need a man. 

How........Stupidly Disappointing/Frustrating.


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> need




That makes no sense to me.


----------



## GWARrior

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Came to the realization that. Yes, Some point in the next 10 years, I will need a man.
> 
> How........Stupidly Disappointing/Frustrating.



You can have the one that my family keeps trying to set me up with. im sure hes a nice guy... but Im not interested!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Came to the realization that. Yes, Some point in the next 10 years, I will need a man.
> 
> How........Stupidly Disappointing/Frustrating.



It doesn't stop there.....what changes, though, is HOW you need a man in the ten years after these first ten......


I confess that......I just realized that my yahoo mail now lets me chat with people from my messenger...when I haven't even logged into YIM. I kind of like that.......


----------



## Captain Save

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It doesn't stop there.....what changes, though, is HOW you need a man in the ten years after these first ten......



I confess that my thirsty mind is DYING to have a nice, tall glass of...the knowlege that comes from experience. Yes, I could make an educated guess, but I'd rather learn something than guess.

Besides, I've found that guessing without inside information is often dangerous when it pertains to the fairer and wiser gender.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Captain Save said:


> I confess that my thirsty mind is DYING to have a nice, tall glass of...the knowlege that comes from experience. Yes, I could make an educated guess, but I'd rather learn something than guess.
> 
> Besides, I've found that guessing without inside information is often dangerous when it pertains to the fairer and wiser gender.




My response to her about the "next ten years" was along the lines of woman being in her 30s.....


----------



## Famouslastwords

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It doesn't stop there.....what changes, though, is HOW you need a man in the ten years after these first ten......
> 
> 
> I confess that......I just realized that my yahoo mail now lets me chat with people from my messenger...when I haven't even logged into YIM. I kind of like that.......



GEF YOU MUST GIVE ME YOUR YIM. IT IS THE PRECIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Captain Save

I suppose I'll just have to use common sense. After all, the interests of a young lady who has gone to her prom this year are decidedly different than the interests of one raising young ladies. I should know; my youngest is fifteen.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Captain Save said:


> I suppose I'll just have to use common sense. After all, the interests of a young lady who has gone to her prom this year are decidedly different than the interests of one raising young ladies. I should know; my youngest is fifteen.



yeah...we don't want those young ladies raising their own babes too soon....so we won't discuss such things until they are older 

But.....my reference wasn't about her being too young for anything...it was about a woman hitting her sexual peak in her 30s and looking at sex differently


----------



## BarbBBW

*I confess I am going out to a club tonight with some of my chickadees!!!! I :smitten: feel sorry for the men there tonight hahahaha!!*


----------



## Captain Save

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> But.....my reference wasn't about her being too young for anything...it was about a woman hitting her sexual peak in her 30s and looking at sex differently



I _completely_ missed the mark on that one. I'm always interested in hearing what a lady is thinking in order to audit my own behavior, certainly not to make any judgements on anyone else of any age. Since this seems to be an A and B subject between two ladies, I'm going to C my way out....:doh:


----------



## BarbBBW

IC i went out lastnight, had a FANTASTIC time!! but only got 3 hours of sleep lastnight UGH!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Captain Save said:


> I _completely_ missed the mark on that one. I'm always interested in hearing what a lady is thinking in order to audit my own behavior, certainly not to make any judgements on anyone else of any age. Since this seems to be an A and B subject between two ladies, I'm going to C my way out....:doh:



For what it's worth.......you made me laugh.  :bow:


----------



## mossystate

You could have said something, but then, it was not about you.


----------



## BarbBBW

I am annoyed the front of my house looks like hell cause of the brick laying being done!! get it done already hahha


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*I Confess, BOY am I suprised at the confusion my last post made? *


And I confess, I was/am an overly emotional person when I wrote that. Jumping to conclusions, worrying about the far future, ect. 

And now, for what I meant was, In the next 10 years. I'll be almost 30. I hope by then, to be last least ON MY WAY to having my own family. Financially Alright, Emotionally Under Control, and Independant whilst not coming off as a prick. ..But I'll -NEED- a Man. Procration takes a man, and I don't feel like having a one night stand just to have a baby. Lol. 

All I've ever wanted to be[until very recently], was a mother and wife. And While I'm in no major rush to become so, I worry so much that I won't 'grow up' enough by then and such.. I don't want to be too 'middle aged' when I have a family. Mostly due to irrational fears, based on my childhood and my fathers physical health and all sorts of lovely thoughts my mind likes to stab me with.


I also Confess, I am sorry I am overly emotional. 
..and that I posted more than a single confession! >.<


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - I'm not looking forward to having a month without income but I am looking forward to having the free time! One more day...


----------



## mossystate

I confess that I am proud to live in a country where you can beat the crap out of a person, including choking them, and you can get community service.


----------



## Rowan

I confess...that i am almost smitten...too soon to tell...but very possible.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that I have spent the last 5 days lounging by the pool in my swimsuit and I'm not in any hurry to go back to work.


----------



## Weeze

I am completely head-over-heels for a guy who i will probably never be anything with because of cultural differences... however... for now, I don't care. at all.
i am completely contented being in a fairytale. :wubu:


----------



## steely

I confess after coming home, I have absolutely no interest in unpacking and putting things in order. I think they could just stay there indefintely.


----------



## mossystate

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwkward.


----------



## GWARrior

IC im getting damn pissed off with my job search.

Trying to get a housekeeping position with the hospital. I KNOW they have positions available. Handed in application about a while ago, called a few weeks ago- was told that applications were being review and I'd hear from them in 2-3 weeks. Its been about 2.5 weeks, so I call again. now all the positions are stil in internal posting, meaning they're only available for current employees at the moment.

I think things may be delayed because they just laid off like 50 people. But my contacts tell me that they STILL need people in housekeeping.

I can wait another month... but after that I need another option.

damn you hospital.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I. Am. PISSED. At a 6 year old.


......It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> I. Am. PISSED. At a 6 year old.
> 
> 
> ......It doesn't make sense.




you need to get out more


----------



## JoyJoy

Ugh. It's happening and I can't stop it, and it's going to change everything. I know I'm making a bigger deal out of it than I need to, but I liked things the way they were. I could ignore, mostly, and live in peace, before...now I can't because it's all up in my face.


----------



## steely

I confess sometimes I do really stupid things. :doh:


----------



## Captain Save

steely said:


> I confess sometimes I do really stupid things. :doh:



Thanks. I feel better knowing I'm not the only one.
:bow:


----------



## Fascinita

Captain Save said:


> Thanks. I feel better knowing I'm not the only one.
> :bow:



Ditto that. :blush:


----------



## JoyJoy

btw..for the record, my previous post was entirely non-related to anything on dim. Just fyi.


----------



## Fascinita

JoyJoy said:


> Ugh. It's happening and I can't stop it, and it's going to change everything. I know I'm making a bigger deal out of it than I need to, but I liked things the way they were. I could ignore, mostly, and live in peace, before...now I can't because it's all up in my face.



I hope you find your peace again, Joy. 


----

Steely, Thanks for the rep!


----------



## steely

Nothing here, either. Just random stupidity. 

Hope you feel better, too! Joy 

Anytime Fasc, you are one of my favorite poster's. :happy:


----------



## mossystate

Can't say I care about the person himself...at all. I can muster up sympathy for those who will have to deal with what was done to them, because of what was done to you. Other than that...I got nothin' for ya. I would like to slap a few of your family members.


----------



## Captain Save

Being repeatedly confronted with inescapable things that bother them can cause a person to commit capital crimes. If you find yourself in this situation, please do lots of research before you make your move. Best of luck to you in dealing with the situation. 
I'm just kidding, by the way.

I confess that, regardless of the intent of her post, every time I see Mossystate's present sig I think it's a George Michael song, and in the video, he's eating Funyuns.


----------



## mossystate

I was singing the song when I posted that.


----------



## mossystate

I confess that if I hear " his personal life " one more goddamn time, I might scream. Let's hope that everybody feels the same about the non-celeb molester who lives next door, who also happens to " do good things "...well, other than _that._


----------



## Chef

I had a Farrah Fawcett poster on the wall in my bedroom. Yeah, you know the one. At least she finally agreed to marry Ryan before she left.


----------



## Deven

I confess that my pride was hurt more than my feelings when I got dumped.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess I'm really sick of seeing couples on TV Shows/Movies/Sappy Love Songs.
How....Sickening They seem.
Truely Sickening.

.. Don't Mind My Black heart Puking in the thread.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that for the first time in a long while, someone very close to me made me feel very sad and upset, essentially by finding ways to argue with me over things that have nothing to do with either of us, as if I'm supposed to fix them, and by, in their own subtle way, telling me my feelings or opinions on something that really only matters to me is wrong (the subject matter was why I've decided to not have a cat or dog where I'm at now). And when I actually decided to tell them how they made me feel and approach the subject in order to try and remedy _something_, they were dismissive and apathetic.

I'm having doubts... and that's perhaps what's making me feel worst of all.


----------



## Inhibited

ic: i'm new to the forums and am not really sure where to start


----------



## sirumberto

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess I'm really sick of seeing couples on TV Shows/Movies/Sappy Love Songs.
> How....Sickening They seem.
> Truely Sickening.
> 
> .. Don't Mind My Black heart Puking in the thread.



I'm starting to notice them again too. I'll join ya. Cause hey... why not.


----------



## saucywench

IC I feel your pain. I've gone through something very similar and am going through it again now. It's a most bewildering feeling, and very stressful. 

Keep on keepin' on, BJ.


Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that for the first time in a long while, someone very close to me made me feel very sad and upset, essentially by finding ways to argue with me over things that have nothing to do with either of us, as if I'm supposed to fix them, and by, in their own subtle way, telling me my feelings or opinions on something that really only matters to me is wrong (the subject matter was why I've decided to not have a cat or dog where I'm at now). And when I actually decided to tell them how they made me feel and approach the subject in order to try and remedy _something_, they were dismissive and apathetic.
> 
> I'm having doubts... and that's perhaps what's making me feel worst of all.


----------



## steely

Inhibited said:


> ic: i'm new to the forums and am not really sure where to start



I confess I'm glad you're here and you are doing just fine. Keep reading, keep posting and most of all, have fun!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that for the first time in a long while, someone very close to me made me feel very sad and upset, essentially by finding ways to argue with me over things that have nothing to do with either of us, as if I'm supposed to fix them, and by, in their own subtle way, telling me my feelings or opinions on something that really only matters to me is wrong (the subject matter was why I've decided to not have a cat or dog where I'm at now). And when I actually decided to tell them how they made me feel and approach the subject in order to try and remedy _something_, they were dismissive and apathetic.
> 
> I'm having doubts... and that's perhaps what's making me feel worst of all.




Perhaps that conversation wasn't really about you but whatever issues that person is dealing with underneath? Sometimes we tend to argue with and hurt those closest to us....without even realizing it because we are unsure how to handle other things happening in our lives.......


----------



## mossystate

Blackjack, I feel your pain. I know someone who does the same thing, and, like GEF said, while at times part of what this person latches onto has, in a small way, something to do with me, most of the time it is something where they just need a person they can barf on. 

The only thing I can suggest is trying to calmly, and with an exagerated concerned tone, ask them what is really bothering them in their own life. The times I have been able to get through to someone this way, they practically stuttered, they were caught off-guard. 

Blah...good luck...it's some crazy stuff.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that I do not want to be at work today. Our office is almost empty and very few people are even here. I should leave but don't want to waste a vacation day to just go sit at home.


----------



## liz (di-va)

IC that sometimes stupid actions are just stupid and sometimes they are learning experiences and I don't really know which one this is. This action. That I engaged in. That has nothing to do with Dims.

I want to sigh here, so I will do so: SIGH. There.


----------



## JoyJoy

I confess that I couldn't find the right thread for this and I'm too exhausted to keep looking, so pleeeeez grant me a pass. 


An old friend on Facebook posted this pic of me and my best friend in 10th grade, the one and only time I ever went skiing. We were at Eldora, near Boulder, CO. I had never seen it before. Ahh, the memories!

View attachment 66297


----------



## Famouslastwords

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that I couldn't find the right thread for this and I'm too exhausted to keep looking, so pleeeeez grant me a pass.
> 
> 
> An old friend on Facebook posted this pic of me and my best friend in 10th grade, the one and only time I ever went skiing. We were at Eldora, near Boulder, CO. I had never seen it before. Ahh, the memories!
> 
> View attachment 66297



How cute Joy! That's too cute!


----------



## mossystate

Cute picture, Joy...but, I can see why it was the only time...those things go on your feet.


----------



## JoyJoy

mossystate said:


> Cute picture, Joy...but, I can see why it was the only time...those things go on your feet.


 Thanks for the tip, smarty pants. 

At least FLW is sweet to me. :wubu: (thanks )


I know mossy loves me.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

For those who commented (and believe me, they were greatly appreciated, just having someone else reassure me), I kinda cleared things up with her, and as most suspected, there was another issue on her mind that just hadn't been discussed yet. It's out in the open now, and though it's not directly my fault, I had a hand in it too, and she didn't know how to approach it. So, things seem on the mend now. I just felt so miserable last night, and she's about the only person I go to when I'm troubled anymore, so I came here instead. Your kind words and insight helped me settle my mind until we were able to talk, so thank you.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ugh, I'm getting my first ever you need to post on dims message. Such an end cap to a trying time with family, job, relationship, and purpose. Trying to honor my struggle to find the right path in my life, and as such, ended my relationship tonight. I know it's the right choice in the abstract long term, but right now I hurt like I've been gutted and miss him in a hurricane of confusion. Confession over. I didn't want you guys to miss my emo.


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> Ugh, I'm getting my first ever you need to post on dims message. Such an end cap to a trying time with family, job, relationship, and purpose. Trying to honor my struggle to find the right path in my life, and as such, ended my relationship tonight. I know it's the right choice in the abstract long term, but right now I hurt like I've been gutted and miss him in a hurricane of confusion. Confession over. I didn't want you guys to miss my emo.



Heya AFG. Yeah, I'm feeling about the same way right now. I've taken measures to ensure I sleep for a good... 10 hours or so. I haven't had a good night sleep (well day, but it's night for me) in weeks. Anyway, misery loves company and all that, so at least there's company.


----------



## activistfatgirl

sirumberto said:


> Heya AFG. Yeah, I'm feeling about the same way right now. I've taken measures to ensure I sleep for a good... 10 hours or so. I haven't had a good night sleep (well day, but it's night for me) in weeks. Anyway, misery loves company and all that, so at least there's company.



Hey there! I gave myself a soft landing and slept for 13 hours! I hope you're getting yours soon!


----------



## JoyJoy

So...talking to a friend who manages a christian rock band, and he's telling me about what kind of music they play...

"they play allot of the songs you here on Air One 101.5 and some of the old hymens with a little twist of rock"


He was totally oblivious to his (one particular) error, and I didn't have the heart to point it out. I did get a good giggle from it, though.


----------



## mossystate

That person has it worse, DONTCHA THINK? 

---


Joy...*L* had to read that twice....whoooosh.


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> Hey there! I gave myself a soft landing and slept for 13 hours! I hope you're getting yours soon!



Yeah, I got a good 8 before a friend of mine dragged me a party. I'm really glad that I went though.

Everything ended too soon though..

edit: I'm drunk, I'm horny, and I'm sharing way too much with the dim's community but I just can't care right now. So nyaaa!


----------



## BarbBBW

sirumberto said:


> Yeah, I got a good 8 before a friend of mine dragged me a party. I'm really glad that I went though.
> 
> Everything ended too soon though..
> 
> edit: I'm drunk, I'm horny, and I'm sharing way too much with the dim's community but I just can't care right now. So nyaaa!



LOL share away drunk horny man!! share away!!


----------



## Captain Save

OOPS! Screwed up another post.


----------



## Captain Save

JoyJoy said:


> So...talking to a friend who manages a christian rock band, and he's telling me about what kind of music they play...
> 
> "they play allot of the songs you here on Air One 101.5 and some of the old hymens with a little twist of rock"
> 
> 
> He was totally oblivious to his (one particular) error, and I didn't have the heart to point it out. I did get a good giggle from it, though.



Now _I'm _giggling from it. I'm afraid to ask what old hymens sound like; maybe it's better if I don't know.


----------



## sirumberto

BarbBBW said:


> LOL share away drunk horny man!! share away!!



Well, I zonked out for a good while, but I'm back awake.
One more confession to make my post here good and legal.
IC that I think that while my really good (female and taken) friend who dragged me out to have some fun is cute, I think her mom is kinda hot.

There I'm baring my soul to you folks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sirumberto said:


> Well, I zonked out for a good while, but I'm back awake.
> One more confession to make my post here good and legal.
> IC that I think that while my really good (female and taken) friend who dragged me out to have some fun is cute, I think her mom is kinda hot.
> 
> There I'm baring my soul to you folks.




Lol, I think your confession is cute. How old is her Mom and how old are you?


----------



## sirumberto

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I think your confession is cute. How old is her Mom and how old are you?



I'm 25 and my friend is a few months older than I am. I don't know the precise age, but you can guess from that.

What can I say? :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sirumberto said:


> I'm 25 and my friend is a few months older than I am. I don't know the precise age, but you can guess from that.
> 
> What can I say? :blush:




I don't know what you can say but I say hope that her Mom is an Urban Cougar


----------



## sirumberto

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know what you can say but I say hope that her Mom is an Urban Cougar



Actually at this point, I'm realizing that I have no idea how to even bring the subject up. I'm such a dork.


----------



## mossystate

Would somebody rep GWAR for me. 

GWAR...keep on keepin' on.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Captain Save said:


> Now _I'm _giggling from it. I'm afraid to ask *what old hymens sound like*; maybe it's better if I don't know.



It's hard to tell over all that crackling.


----------



## Mathias

I confess that using the ignore feature doesn't cut it sometimes. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> I confess that using the ignore feature doesn't cut it sometimes. :doh:




I totally agree! I want some people obliterated from my vision.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess I had a dream about a random dimmer last night.

Dimmer who shall remain anonymous was at this bbw event with me (in this dream) and we were all passing around some sort of love notes. And he got his. His "love notes" all said he needs to be more patient. He got really upset and yelled a bit, and everyone started laughing, even I turned my head into my shoulder and snickered a bit. But when he started crying....oh no....that I could not handle...especially when they kept laughing. So I got up and started yelling at everyone. How dare they laugh at him when he was in pain. Weird dream. :blink:


----------



## steely

I confess that at 12:38am last night I thought the aliens had come to take me back. I always knew it was going to end that way. Turns out my husband's sleep thingy came unplugged and all these flashing lights were supposed to wake us up so we could plug it back in. 

I can't decide if I'm disappointed or not.


----------



## JoyJoy

I love bit-o-honey. That is all.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I am completely enamored with my new boyfriend. He's wonderfully sweet, kind, considerate, thoughtful, gentle, super smart...definitely what ive been looking for for a very long time.


----------



## activistfatgirl

JoyJoy said:


> I love bit-o-honey. That is all.



God, I love the taste but I hate the texture. It's so CHEWY. Can I just lick a piece?


----------



## JoyJoy

activistfatgirl said:


> God, I love the taste but I hate the texture. It's so CHEWY. Can I just lick a piece?


Can you lick a piece?? Of course!








And you can taste the candy, too. :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl

JoyJoy said:


> Can you lick a piece?? Of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can taste the candy, too. :wubu:



Gosh, I love knowing that I'm going into a setup with you Joy, and being pleased by the outcome.


----------



## nykspree8

i confess that my ex and I started talking again and I wanna get back with her but dunno what she wants


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I had a pervy FA moment the other day when a chubby girl walked down the street in front of my house and my first thought was, "ooh, jiggly arm flab, sweet".


----------



## BarbBBW

i confess, i went to the pool today and forgot to put sunblock on my legs ,.. and I was laying on my belly so the back of my legs are really burned and some of my back!! Sometimes I hate being a white girl!


----------



## mossystate

I just saw a yodeling dominatrix on tv.






*L*



and this time, it wasn't me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> I just saw a yodeling dominatrix on tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this time, it wasn't me




LIES! 

I mean I fapped and all that.....it wasn't YOU? :doh: :doh: :doh: :blush:


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that I have been working in a temporary position for the last 9 months. My assignment is up in September. Another department just posted a permanent job with the exact same job duties I'm doing in this department and I think I'm going to apply!


----------



## steely

Ella Bella said:


> IC that I have been working in a temporary position for the last 9 months. My assignment is up in September. Another department just posted a permanent job with the exact same job duties I'm doing in this department and I think I'm going to apply!



Do that! Good Luck on getting the job! Yay you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ella Bella said:


> IC that I have been working in a temporary position for the last 9 months. My assignment is up in September. Another department just posted a permanent job with the exact same job duties I'm doing in this department and I think I'm going to apply!




Good luck x 50!


----------



## goofy girl

IC I just heard gun shots outside of my window and my heart just about ended up beating through my chest. yeesh.


----------



## Punkin1024

Wow! I hope you are okay and the gunshot was actually a firecracker (although they probably don't sound alike, huh.) Keep safe!


----------



## goofy girl

Punkin1024 said:


> Wow! I hope you are okay and the gunshot was actually a firecracker (although they probably don't sound alike, huh.) Keep safe!



The 911 operator asked me if I was sure it wasn't fireworks, too lol. We live in a very ....festive??...neighborhood where fireworks go off from April to November, so when I first moved here I was terrified every night by the sounds lol. But these were two really loud bangs, there was no sizzleyish noise after, plus right after the bangs I heard car tires screeching away and someone yelled "POLICE" and someone else yelled "ARE YOU OKAY?" ..so it was definitely gun shots. Shooting also occur fairly rarely in my neighborhood, but it's never happened that close to my ears before!! There must not have been anyone hurt because it wasn't on the news today.


----------



## steely

goofy girl said:


> IC I just heard gun shots outside of my window and my heart just about ended up beating through my chest. yeesh.



I live in a neighborhood of gun happy enthusiasts. I hear them all the time. Used to scare me to death, we've called the police but we live outside the city limits. They can shoot anytime before 11pm.


----------



## goofy girl

steely said:


> I live in a neighborhood of gun happy enthusiasts. I hear them all the time. Used to scare me to death, we've called the police but we live outside the city limits. They can shoot anytime before 11pm.



That would drive me crazy!! Gun happy like hunters or gun happy like criminal acts? I live well with-in city limits, and most of the shooting are drug/gang related so I try to convince myself that I'm in no danger because these are all personal crimes and not random and I know that's not true but it makes me be able to sleep at night!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I watched the Macy's fireworks from my bedroom window and now I'm watching my favorite episode of the Twilight Zone ("To Serve Man") on the Twilight Zone 4th of July marathon. For the moment life is good. I love this country. Happy birthday USA!


----------



## steely

goofy girl said:


> That would drive me crazy!! Gun happy like hunters or gun happy like criminal acts? I live well with-in city limits, and most of the shooting are drug/gang related so I try to convince myself that I'm in no danger because these are all personal crimes and not random and I know that's not true but it makes me be able to sleep at night!



That is much harder to deal with than half drunk gun lover's. I am afraid a stray bullet will crash through the house. They have a tendency to shoot up in the air, dummies! I can hear the bullets come down in the woods next to my house. It wouldn't take much for a stray one to come through a window or wall. You know, it's all about what makes you able to sleep at night. At least I can call the police after 11.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I miss having a real best friend, and wish that I was someone's favorite.


----------



## BarbBBW

IC I drank wayyyy too much lastnight!!! I was out till 3am and I am goin to go do it all over again tonight!! 
AND IC there is a really cute guy there too!!:smitten: what?! I can flirt at-least!!:doh::blush:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I was more than a little excited when I went to the forum menu and saw BBW FORUM as an option. It's not open yet, but it's there. Yay! 


(Or is it open and I have to prove my BBW-ness to access it?)


----------



## Crystal

IC that boys are scum and deserve nothing but heartache and sorrow.

Except...this is just aimed at one boy. I love the rest of you.


----------



## sirumberto

I confess that I think I need some sort of... spiritual experience. Not religious, but... something. Maybe I need to mediate. Maybe I need to wander out to the desert and down some hallucinogens. I'm not sure right now, but it feels like there's some obvious truth about myself keeping just out of my grasp.

This is even stranger to me because I'm not one for the spiritual side of life, but something just seems... off. I need to figure out what before I make an even bigger mess.

Yes, I'm taking my meds. No, I'm not taking anything else at the moment.


----------



## BarbBBW

sirumberto said:


> I confess that I think I need some sort of... spiritual experience. Not religious, but... something. Maybe I need to mediate. Maybe I need to wander out to the desert and down some hallucinogens. I'm not sure right now, but it feels like there's some obvious truth about myself keeping just out of my grasp.
> 
> This is even stranger to me because I'm not one for the spiritual side of life, but something just seems... off. I need to figure out what before I make an even bigger mess.
> 
> Yes, I'm taking my meds. No, I'm not taking anything else at the moment.



true I think sometimes we all need that,.. just a moment to sit back and look at ourselves from the outside looking in, instead of inside looking out! does that make sense? LOL i hope so


----------



## mossystate

I see Cliff Clavin has a sister.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goofy girl said:


> That would drive me crazy!! Gun happy like hunters or gun happy like criminal acts? I live well with-in city limits, and most of the shooting are drug/gang related so I try to convince myself that I'm in no danger because these are all personal crimes and not random and I know that's not true but it makes me be able to sleep at night!





steely said:


> That is much harder to deal with than half drunk gun lover's. I am afraid a stray bullet will crash through the house. They have a tendency to shoot up in the air, dummies! I can hear the bullets come down in the woods next to my house. It wouldn't take much for a stray one to come through a window or wall. You know, it's all about what makes you able to sleep at night. At least I can call the police after 11.



This reminds when I lived wayyyyyyyyy out in the county/country side years ago. It was summer time and the neighbors right beside us has some company over and had made a big bonfire at the top of their drive way. (Lots of land/yard so they had room for many things). They must have been drinking and having a good time because I heard a big bunch of firecrackers go off at one time- this happened several times so I looked out the window and realized that they were throwing them into the bonfire. Then they jumped around and started shooting a gun into the fire and up in the air.

It was a little bizarre to me........but that far out in the country, I suppose people have to whatever they can to have fun........ :blink:

They were nice enough neighbors, though, besides that little bit of oddness.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I don't see all the reason for the outpouring of MJ and IC the warm sunshine could tone its ass down some so I can finish painting the big house.


----------



## sirumberto

BarbBBW said:


> true I think sometimes we all need that,.. just a moment to sit back and look at ourselves from the outside looking in, instead of inside looking out! does that make sense? LOL i hope so



A (female) friend of mine suggested she take me to a mall for some new clothes and a real haircut. I actually like the idea too, which is stranger than me wanting a spiritual experience.

You know what? I'm actually looking forward to this. I have some decent raw material to work with here. I'm not a terrible looking guy (despite my goofy picture.) I just need a little polish.

And a new picture.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

sirumberto said:


> A (female) friend of mine suggested she take me to a mall for some new clothes and a real haircut. I actually like the idea too, which is stranger than me wanting a spiritual experience.
> 
> You know what? I'm actually looking forward to this. I have some decent raw material to work with here. I'm not a terrible looking guy (despite my goofy picture.) I just need a little polish.
> 
> And a new picture.



Never underestimate the power of shopping! It can be a religious experience for some. lol
I look forward to your new polished look and shiny new avatar pic.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

sirumberto said:


> A (female) friend of mine suggested she take me to a mall for some new clothes and a real haircut. I actually like the idea too, which is stranger than me wanting a spiritual experience.
> 
> You know what? I'm actually looking forward to this. I have some decent raw material to work with here. I'm not a terrible looking guy (despite my goofy picture.) I just need a little polish.
> 
> And a new picture.


Post pics the second you get them, plz.  I see potential there.


----------



## BarbBBW

sirumberto said:


> A (female) friend of mine suggested she take me to a mall for some new clothes and a real haircut. I actually like the idea too, which is stranger than me wanting a spiritual experience.
> 
> You know what? I'm actually looking forward to this. I have some decent raw material to work with here. I'm not a terrible looking guy (despite my goofy picture.) I just need a little polish.
> 
> And a new picture.



WELL alittle spit and shine never hurt anyone!! I think you look good now,.. but thats just me!! Go for it, the only thing it can do is boost your self esteem and make you smile!!


----------



## goofy girl

I ALWAYS feel better after a haircut. (My husband even pays for me to go get one when I'm being cranky ) ..and a new outfit AND hair style and I'm on cloud 9!! LOL So, good idea! and yes please post pics


----------



## Ruffie

I confess that this old body doesn't keep up well with the younguns 8-18 that I have in the sports camp at work. Cooked all morning on my feet making cookies, muffins and homemade spagetti sauce while they were at the park. Then this afternoon played volleyball, dodgeball and floor hockey. Tonight I hurt all over! But be damned if I am going to let the fat haters in my workplace know. Will pop some painkillers in the morning and get through another day!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that I am bemused by my almost-monthly urge to make several posts on here, simply to follow it up with a slightly-less-than-a-month period of few, meaningless comments. It's like once a month, Dimensions summons the socialite within me, just to give it a cookie and a cup of milk, and send it to bed again.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

IC that I am only doing this so I can be the last person to post. My name will be on the posting list!!!!!


----------



## mossystate

I confess I am wondering where 45 rep points went. They were there earlier today.





Come back little rep...come back to mama!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> I confess I am wondering where 45 rep points went. They were there earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come back little rep...come back to mama!



Oh damn, I thought you wouldn't miss them. Someone had to pay for the "Pin the tail on the donkey" game that I was going to bring to your party.


----------



## stan_der_man

I love the idea of fat girls dancing and the encouragement of health and happiness... but basing a contest on having to loose weight isn't cool...

IC - I think Oprah is a very enlightened person in many ways... but she simply has no class... or self esteem regarding her own weight for that matter. Sad.


----------



## mossystate

Aaaaaand...right on cue.....there it is. Never miss an opportunity. *L*:doh:


----------



## goofy girl

IC that one of the most unattractive things in the world is seeing a woman that is wearing shoes that are obviously too uncomfortable and/or painful to walk in.


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> IC that one of the most unattractive things in the world is seeing a woman that is wearing shoes that are obviously too uncomfortable and/or painful to walk in.



I also laugh ( to myself...well, except for the silent guffaw, when she has that special look that screams, " I think I am hot shit " )...a lot. 

I assume you are talking about high heels, and not some unfortunate soul ( sole ) whose Payless flats are giving her grief.


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> I also laugh ( to myself...well, except for the silent guffaw, when she has that special look that screams, " I think I am hot shit " )...a lot.
> 
> I assume you are talking about high heels, and not some unfortunate soul ( sole ) whose Payless flats are giving her grief.



yep!! LOL High skinny heels, or high heels which are the wrong size and keep slipping off...or the high heel sandal with could-be-sexy straps but are 4 sizes too small and the back strap is causing the back of the ankle to damn near hemorrhage and toes hanging 2 inches off the shoe. IT'S JUST NOT CUTE!!!


----------



## JoyJoy

I have a bag of gummy lifesavers sitting here next to me on my desk, taunting me. Yet I know if I open them now, they'll be gone within the hour and I'll go the rest of the afternoon wishing I had a snack. 

I'm trying to resist, but oooh the temptation!!


----------



## mossystate

JoyJoy said:


> I have a bag of gummy lifesavers sitting here next to me on my desk, taunting me. Yet I know if I open them now, they'll be gone within the hour and I'll go the rest of the afternoon wishing I had a snack.
> 
> I'm trying to resist, but oooh the temptation!!



Oh...gummi's are the devil.

I like shoving my tongue through the hole of a Lifesaver gummi. I like to feel all the slashes, as the gummi is pushed beyond its breaking point.



But, that's just me.


----------



## goofy girl

This is a big thing to confess in public, but I'm sure I've confessed worse and have just forgotten about it haha

IC that I dumped my shrink of 7 years on Monday. I felt horrible because I did it over the phone and feel like she deserved better than that, but every time I intended to do it we'd have a great session or I'd just feel bad because I like her so much. After 7 years, there is really no more counseling happening...it's more like Saturday morning bitch session with a friend I have to pay for. 

She was very understanding and said she was happy that I made this decision because I need someone closer (She's 30 miles away which is FAR by bus) and that because I feel like I can move on it means I've made progress. :happy:

AND...that same day I did a search for Holistic Counselors in my area, found one that is covered by my insurance (almost unheard of for a holistic practitioner to be reimbursed by insurance) and she just happened to have a cancellation for the next day!! I met her yesterday and I think she's great. I told her I don't want 100% talk therapy, and she agreed that for anything to happen it needs to be action and talk. I already have "homework". 

I know it's ridiculous, but I feel so motivated and rejuvenated!!


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> I know it's ridiculous, but I feel so motivated and rejuvenated!!




The only thing ridiculous about it is that you think it is ridiiculous. Oh, great...now have just given you something to talk about in your next session........online bullies! 


Seriously, Goof...nothing ridiculous about that post, or the progress you are making...or the wonderful energy coming from that post. Makes me wanna do something good for myself. Good for you.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> I like shoving my tongue through the hole
> 
> 
> 
> But, that's just me.



Someone had to do it. It might as well be me.


----------



## mossystate

D_A_Bunny said:


> Someone had to do it. It might as well be me.



I was feeling like nobody cared.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> I was feeling like nobody cared.



Oh honey, don't worry, I always care.


(except when I am too busy for you!)


----------



## liz (di-va)

IC that I wish I were in Vegas whoopin it up! Or I should say, not necc whooping anything, just paddling happily around the pool with tons of hydration and sunscreen at hand. I really like la vie Chlorine, I do. Hrmph. Stomp. Curl toss.


----------



## mossystate

I confess I am more than a little tired of how fat women are pretty much the only people who are picked apart for not being confident 24 hours a day. If we are not believing what somebody says about us, the somebody and their motives are never questioned. Oh, it is always soooooo positive. I so want to meet one somebody who is superfuckingduper shiny and smiley confident all the goddamn time. If I meet that person, I will ask what king of drugs they are consuming, and, could I please get the details of their lives, so I can better understand their shopworn obsessions...and shine the light on their not so confident times. Move along if you don't like what you hear, ffs. * grumble *

Yeah, you heard me. *L*


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that this makes me sick.

http://www.max71.com/wpress/index.php/1194/cnn-interviews-max-motors/


----------



## BarbBBW

mossystate said:


> I confess I am more than a little tired of how fat women are pretty much the only people who are picked apart for not being confident 24 hours a day. If we are not believing what somebody says about us, the somebody and their motives are never questioned. Oh, it is always soooooo positive. I so want to meet one somebody who is superfuckingduper shiny and smiley confident all the goddamn time. If I meet that person, I will ask what king of drugs they are consuming, and, could I please get the details of their lives, so I can better understand their shopworn obsessions...and shine the light on their not so confident times. Move along if you don't like what you hear, ffs. * grumble *
> 
> Yeah, you heard me. *L*



:bow: i completely agree with this!


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I hate how badly my mom's words can hurt me sometimes. I wish i just didnt care *sigh*


----------



## BarbBBW

IC that I am melting in Arizona,.. the heat with humidity is grosss,.. there are not enough showers to save me LOL


----------



## fatgirlflyin

The water is great! Sorry you aren't here Liz!!



liz (di-va) said:


> IC that I wish I were in Vegas whoopin it up! Or I should say, not necc whooping anything, just paddling happily around the pool with tons of hydration and sunscreen at hand. I really like la vie Chlorine, I do. Hrmph. Stomp. Curl toss.


----------



## KHayes666

*runs up to the members of U.T.O.C. with a hand buzzer on my left hand, extends it* PUT ER THEREEEEEEEE!


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I am going to try dang hard to go to Vegas next year just to say I've been there for a bash!


----------



## steely

I confess I'm addicted to the song Hallelujah.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> I confess I'm addicted to the song Hallelujah.



I work with a woman named Tatyana- and sometimes...sing her name to the tune of that song. Gawd, I'm annoying......


----------



## steely

I can see how that might be so, Lol


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ella Bella said:


> The water is great! Sorry you aren't here Liz!!


Hey!  Hope you're having fun, babe!


----------



## The Fez

IC that I've been in a mad Gensis craze recently. It's pretty much all I listen to at the moment!


----------



## BarbBBW

steely said:


> I confess I'm addicted to the song Hallelujah.



hahaha it is very addicting!! after I leave church I always feel so reborn, all i wanna do Is be the best person I can ever be,.. that last for a few hours LOL
then its back to being me!! Hey ,.. i try


----------



## sweet&fat

IC that the ship I'm on with my family for a week is the place where chairs with arms go to congregate. I've been able to squeeze in, but there are numerous dining rooms/restaurants (ALL that exclusively feature chairs with arms) and it's become an everyday anxiety. Plus my family, although I love them, isn't exactly the most fat friendly bunch! Yikes.


----------



## Fascinita

steely said:


> I confess I'm addicted to the song Hallelujah.



By Leonard Cohen? I love that one.


----------



## Paquito

IC that despite the fact that I've tried a gazillion different acne products (all resulting in failure), I have shelled out $20 for the Clean and Clear Kit. Normally I'd say that if this product doesn't work, heads will roll - but I pretty much expect it to fail anyway.

You'd think I'd have learned by now. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl

Fascinita said:


> By Leonard Cohen? I love that one.



me, too!! 

Rufus sings it so nice, too!! :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

steely said:


> I confess I'm addicted to the song Hallelujah.



I confess I'm addicted to a different version of Hallelujah......the one by Rammstein lol


----------



## Mathias

IC that I wouldn't mind if someone were to kidnap me. I'd go willingly.


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> IC that I wouldn't mind if someone were to kidnap me. I'd go willingly.



hahahaha, i think i will come kidnap you!!and then we can both run away!!


----------



## Mathias

BarbBBW said:


> hahahaha, i think i will come kidnap you!!and then we can both run away!!



:smitten: So where should we go?


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> :smitten: So where should we go?



i say an island full of naked bbw,bhm,faa, and fa's!! lets go!!:bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

THIS version of Hallelujah....my former boss man used to get all excited whenever it came on the radio. That little devil that resides in me couldn't help but mock it one day and start doing fake ballet and "interpretive dance" to it- I cracked myself and one of the mechanics up so badly.....

The boss punished me by making me dance with him to it :doh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjHabqTcLc8


----------



## goofy girl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> THIS version of Hallelujah....my former boss man used to get all excited whenever it came on the radio. That little devil that resides in me couldn't help but mock it one day and start doing fake ballet and "interpretive dance" to it- I cracked myself and one of the mechanics up so badly.....
> 
> The boss punished me by making me dance with him to it :doh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjHabqTcLc8



This is Rufus!! (Rufus Wainwright) FABULOUS!!


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> THIS version of Hallelujah....my former boss man used to get all excited whenever it came on the radio. That little devil that resides in me couldn't help but mock it one day and start doing fake ballet and "interpretive dance" to it- I cracked myself and one of the mechanics up so badly.....
> 
> The boss punished me by making me dance with him to it :doh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjHabqTcLc8



I would pay money to see that, GEF


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> THIS version of Hallelujah....my former boss man used to get all excited whenever it came on the radio. That little devil that resides in me couldn't help but mock it one day and start doing fake ballet and "interpretive dance" to it- I cracked myself and one of the mechanics up so badly.....
> 
> The boss punished me by making me dance with him to it :doh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjHabqTcLc8



I, too, will pay...a nickel.

You sound like some of my family. A few of us used to do the whole ' interpretive dance ' thing whenever we were at a wedding...family thing...etc.. when Enya would be played. I think some people thought we were serious, and that we were just really into the music........those were the dumbasses.


----------



## Suze

goofy girl said:


> This is Rufus!! (Rufus Wainwright) FABULOUS!!


the link isn't working for me unfortunately


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> I, too, will pay...a nickel.
> 
> You sound like some of my family. A few of us used to do the whole ' interpretive dance ' thing whenever we were at a wedding...family thing...etc.. when Enya would be played. I think some people thought we were serious, and that we were just really into the music........those were the dumbasses.




Oh yeah...that's ALWAYS the best part of acting stupid and making jokes....the realization that some people take it all so seriously :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TraciJo67 said:


> I would pay money to see that, GEF



It thrills me to know that I can finally have some of your money, TraciJo


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It thrills me to know that I can finally have some of your money, TraciJo



I don't have much of it, GEF ... but what I *do* have is a slightly ... used ... corndog that someone gave me. Would that suffice?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't have much of it, GEF ... but what I *do* have is a slightly ... used ... corndog that someone gave me. Would that suffice?



Nah....cause I know she broke the handle off....:doh:


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nah....cause I know she broke the handle off....:doh:



LMAO @ this is the ONLY reason you'd turn it down ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TraciJo67 said:


> LMAO @ this is the ONLY reason you'd turn it down ...



Nah, I have scruples....I'm holding out for some more beautiful cock pictures. 
See how a confident BBW _handles_ things?


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess I'm going to apply for Torrid's model search thing even though I think I'm too big and too old.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess, I Hate Love. But I want it. 
Pathetic, Confusing, and Aggrivating.


----------



## mossystate

Just sent a happy birthday email to my brother David. He is now 46. I am 46. We are the same age until I turn 47 in August. It never fails to make me laugh a little. My poor, dear, Mom. :happy:


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess I'm going to apply for Torrid's model search thing even though I think I'm too big and too old.



Too old???? You're 26, and I'm 26, I refuse to admit I'm old, are you calling me old >:O lol...I think torrid, Lane Bryant, and those other stores that sell big girl sizes need to start having some PLUS sized models. Not saying all their models need to be sizes 24+, which I would personally love lol, but it'd be nice to see one here and there.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> Just sent a happy birthday email to my brother David. He is now 46. I am 46. We are the same age until I turn 47 in August. It never fails to make me laugh a little. My poor, dear, Mom. :happy:



You're well on your way to 50 arentcha? Old lady! <3



nykspree8 said:


> Too old???? You're 26, and I'm 26, I refuse to admit I'm old, are you calling me old >:O lol...I think torrid, Lane Bryant, and those other stores that sell big girl sizes need to start having some PLUS sized models. Not saying all their models need to be sizes 24+, which I would personally love lol, but it'd be nice to see one here and there.



I just think I might be too old for this thing because they're opening it up to 16 yr olds and older, maybe they'll take someone who's my age and my weight (I tried to put a spin on it on the application where it said why should you be a Torrid's house of dreams model: I put because women at the larger end of your spectrum can be beautiful too, just look at me I'm a knock out!)

Hey! Did you pick which picture you liked best for my modeling application? The thread is in the lounge.


----------



## JoyJoy

goofy girl said:


> me, too!!
> 
> Rufus sings it so nice, too!! :wubu:



This version and this version are my favorites.


----------



## mossystate

Famouslastwords said:


> You're well on your way to 50 arentcha? Old lady! <3



I know...no modeling contests for me...no postpixthx...I get those strange little hairs popping up in interesting places...I don't have the skin of a dream girl. I might as well shoot myself, as I am fairly invisible. Good thing I have a mouth on me. 

Now, when do I get the AARP newsletter.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> Just sent a happy birthday email to my brother David. He is now 46. I am 46. We are the same age until I turn 47 in August. It never fails to make me laugh a little. My poor, dear, Mom. :happy:



My Daddy called that "being Irish twins".


----------



## goofy girl

JoyJoy said:


> This version and this version are my favorites.



Excellent choices!! I have goosebumps! it's such a great song.


----------



## mossystate

I saw a paysite thread titled...Tracy Turns Up The Heat........my hopes were dashed when I realized that it was a ' y ', not an ' i '.


----------



## Famouslastwords

You've both raised and dashed my hopes in a single sentence. Damn you Mossy. Something Something old something something.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I can't stop watching _30 Rock_*. I had a huge _30 R_ festival (seasons 1 & 2) this winter, then a comment from someone recently (hi C!) restarted it all over yesterday. Netflix Watch Instantly is a mixed blessing, it is... Can't wait for all of Season 3 to be available!

*hence new user title


----------



## steely

Fascinita said:


> By Leonard Cohen? I love that one.



Yes, I also love the version by KD Lang but really I love them all.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I just think I might be too old for this thing because they're opening it up to 16 yr olds and older, maybe they'll take someone who's my age and my weight (I tried to put a spin on it on the application where it said why should you be a Torrid's house of dreams model: I put because women at the larger end of your spectrum can be beautiful too, just look at me I'm a knock out!)
> 
> Hey! Did you pick which picture you liked best for my modeling application? The thread is in the lounge.



I would definitely agree with the you being a "knockout" description :wubu: And you do look a lot younger than 26 so the age thing shouldn't be a mark against you...oh and I voted for picture 1


----------



## Crystal

IC that I'm going to see Travis Tritt tonight at a bar in Knoxville.

I haven't been a country music fan since I stopped listening to it as a child. But, my dad was a huge fan of this guy, which meant that I listened to him allll the time. Travis is sort of a guilty pleasure for me now and I can't wait to see him.

Then again, it's at a bar and I don't like big crowds. Ehh, whatever. It'll be fun!


----------



## Rowan

I confess that mike and I are laying here in bed together, each on our laptops doing different things, and it makes me happy and I look forward to many times like this in the future


----------



## steely

Rowan said:


> I confess that mike and I are laying here in bed together, each on our laptops doing different things, and it makes me happy and I look forward to many times like this in the future



IC that Rowan's post makes me incredibly happy and unbelieveably sad. I want that in my life.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I just had an idea- _Manos: The Hands of Fat_.

Yes, today is a very, very bored day.


----------



## Haunted

Rowan said:


> I confess that mike and I are laying here in bed together, each on our laptops doing different things, and it makes me happy and I look forward to many times like this in the future



I confess that i am also happy for Rowan even if i did get a little pissy when she would come here and give me shit for being so head over heels for Kali !!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Haunted said:


> give me shit for being so head over heels for Kali !!!!!




All i've ever seen as far as contribution from you to this site is talk about your own personal relationship, that could be the reason.


----------



## Crystal

IC that while Travis Tritt was amazing last night, and it was super cool being 5 feet from him, it was TOO damn hot in that bar with no air conditioning. They were over capacity by about 750 people and no A/C + lots of body heat = several people passing out. It was crazy. 

But I still got to see a childhood favorite last night, which makes it all better.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that my girls weekend in Vegas was fun, but I would have had even more fun if my guy had been there with me.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I'm really craving a makeout session today and I have NO clue why.


----------



## Crystal

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm really craving a makeout session today and I have NO clue why.




*raises hand* I'm available for that makeout session. :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen

IC that i'm falling for a guy i've not even met yet :/


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I've definitely fallen for Mike :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I think it's funny someone thinks I need to be forgiven! hahahahahaha! Stupid B*tch.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Just_Jen said:


> IC that i'm falling for a guy i've not even met yet :/



Don't do it, it's a trap!


----------



## SparklingBBW

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that while Travis Tritt was amazing last night, and it was super cool being 5 feet from him, it was TOO damn hot in that bar with no air conditioning. They were over capacity by about 750 people and no A/C + lots of body heat = several people passing out. It was crazy.
> 
> But I still got to see a childhood favorite last night, which makes it all better.



"Here's a quarter. Call someone who cares." -- Travis Tritt

(hehehehe couldn't resist.) Glad you had a good time in that hot mess! I woulda been miserable too! 

.


----------



## Crystal

SparklingBBW said:


> "Here's a quarter. Call someone who cares." -- Travis Tritt
> 
> (hehehehe couldn't resist.) Glad you had a good time in that hot mess! I woulda been miserable too!
> 
> .




The only thing that kept me going was getting to see him. I almost passed out myself! But, I was super close to him. Here's a pic! 

View attachment Resize.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I've noticed an awful lot of changes in Dims usernames recently. Some kind of shift in the dimensions universe?


----------



## goofy girl

wow..2 in a row...I'm on fire today! ha!!

IC that I have to go see the Harry Potter movie tonight because it's Steve's friends birthday celebration and if that's what she wants to do I really need to go....but I soooooooooo don't want to. I've realized that I can't take movies anymore. I don't have the attention span and lose interest in about 20 minutes (not to mention I've never had any interest at all in Harry Potter), it's wayyyyy too loud but somehow I can never hear what the actors are saying, it's uncomfortable to sit in one spot for 3 hours at a time, its too hot and too cold then too hot then too cold, and I have about a bazillion other things I'd rather be doing.

On the bright side, I got her a really great gift and can't wait to give it to her!!!


----------



## sugar and spice

goofy girl said:


> wow..2 in a row...I'm on fire today! ha!!
> 
> IC that I have to go see the Harry Potter movie tonight because it's Steve's friends birthday celebration and if that's what she wants to do I really need to go....but I soooooooooo don't want to. I've realized that I can't take movies anymore. I don't have the attention span and lose interest in about 20 minutes (not to mention I've never had any interest at all in Harry Potter), it's wayyyyy too loud but somehow I can never hear what the actors are saying, it's uncomfortable to sit in one spot for 3 hours at a time, its too hot and too cold then too hot then too cold, and I have about a bazillion other things I'd rather be doing.
> 
> On the bright side, I got her a really great gift and can't wait to give it to her!!!



Well just think about the big ol tub of popcorn and candy you can get and that should give you something to look forward too.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that because of GoofyGirl, I'm seriously considering changing my user title, perhaps to something like "Shameless lemming". Or something.


----------



## goofy girl

sugar and spice said:


> Well just think about the big ol tub of popcorn and candy you can get and that should give you something to look forward too.:eat2::eat2:



haha so funny that you said that because right after I hit submit reply I realized that I forgot to say that I don't even like the popcorn anymore! LMAO Am I a party pooper or what?!?!


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that because of GoofyGirl, I'm seriously considering changing my user title, perhaps to something like "Shameless lemming". Or something.




oooh I just looked up what a lemming is and they are ADORABLE!! You have my permission to be a lemming :bow:


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that this weekend has been a disappointing one in a number of ways...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sugar and spice said:


> Well just think about the big ol tub of popcorn and candy you can get and that should give you something to look forward too.:eat2::eat2:



IC that I like how you think  :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

sugar and spice said:


> Well just think about the big ol tub of popcorn and candy you can get and that should give you something to look forward too.:eat2::eat2:



*i go to the movies (as I was gonna today) just FOR THE POPCORN and SODA lolol*


----------



## Punkin1024

Hey Goofy Girl! I rarely go to the movies anymore because I can't sit still for 3 hours or more. Plus, I've gotten spoiled to watching movies on my big screen t.v. where I can sit in my own comfortable chair, pause the action when I need a break and eat my own goodies. I used to love to go to the movies, even though I usually got stuck in a seat where I couldn't see the entire screen (I'm a short person - that happened a lot).


----------



## goofy girl

So the movie was actually pretty good, I really enjoyed it. It was a long night though....got roped into going to our friends apartment for cake after, and we ended up not leaving until midnight. No buses after 11:15pm, so we walked home. 49 minute walk home at midnight in hot, humid, sticky weather. I so deserve that for bitching about going to the movies for a friend's birthday LOL


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I'm really bummed out that Mike has to leave so early tomorrow. I've had him since wednesday evening but the time has gone by way too fast!


----------



## steely

goofy girl said:


> So the movie was actually pretty good, I really enjoyed it. It was a long night though....got roped into going to our friends apartment for cake after, and we ended up not leaving until midnight. No buses after 11:15pm, so we walked home. 49 minute walk home at midnight in hot, humid, sticky weather. I so deserve that for bitching about going to the movies for a friend's birthday LOL



Instant Karma's gonna get you!


----------



## goofy girl

steely said:


> Instant Karma's gonna get you!



no kidding!! LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC that we had a giguntic STORM here and it took down 3 of my huge pine trees...and I don't know how the hell to clean that up 

we lost electric, AC!!!!!!, cable, phone etc.....

chilling at my bros who is off to NJ visiting some gfs....and taking care of his dog that LIKES TO SPOOOOOOON

big confession time for me*


----------



## mossystate

I so want to say something, but, there is no point. Some people just get so bitter and angry when it is pointed out that they are no better than what they say they despise. It won't get through...it never does. Blah. Back to the ignore list.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I'm not looking forward to going back to work today.


----------



## nikola090

I confess I dream a fll day with my favourite Dims' ladies! :wubu:


----------



## Mini

I confess that I am still amused someone saw fit to contact me at front desk because a vending machine ate her money. I mean, yeah, it sucks, but the fuck did she expect me to be able to do about it? PEOPLE ARE FUCKING RIDICULOUS.

And I also confess that vintage Dior aviators are pretty much the coolest thing ever, and no self-respecting man should be without a pair or six.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I went to the beach today, and actually went shirtless, which is something I haven't done in about 5 years.

And it felt great.


----------



## S13Drifter

I am tired of being the "really great ex bf who helped me grow and we are better friends because of it" and just be the great bf -_-


----------



## BarbBBW

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I went to the beach today, and actually went shirtless, which is something I haven't done in about 5 years.
> 
> And it felt great.



completely awesome!! good for you!! I bet you looked great too!!


----------



## goofy girl

Mini said:


> I confess that I am still amused someone saw fit to contact me at front desk because a vending machine ate her money. I mean, yeah, it sucks, but the fuck did she expect me to be able to do about it? PEOPLE ARE FUCKING RIDICULOUS.
> 
> And I also confess that vintage Dior aviators are pretty much the coolest thing ever, and no self-respecting man should be without a pair or six.



Maybe she wanted her money back?


----------



## mszwebs

goofy girl said:


> Maybe she wanted her money back?



HAHA.. Right?

Mini, that's what one DOES when a vending machine takes your money. You find the person in control (or perhaps the person who contacts the person in control) and give them the big ole shake down. Literally. Turn them upside down until the money falls out of their pockets.

Seems like you got off pretty easy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I C that I think the people at work are getting my humor finally.....and actually laughing occasionally....at least when they aren't ignoring me for it 

That's better than being thought of as weird.....but then again, I am weird so it never stopped me......


----------



## Spanky

IC that I am sending my two boys to "the shore" in NJ to spend a week and a half with Mom-mom and Pop-pop. I have been there every year with them since they were born. This year I cannot go with them due to finances and the economy. They are flying together unaccompanied tomorrow morning. They have done this once before successfully, but inside I still have the morbid fear of their demise in the air. Me not there. For if something happened, I would not want to survive myself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> IC that I am sending my two boys to "the shore" in NJ to spend a week and a half with Mom-mom and Pop-pop. I have been there every year with them since they were born. This year I cannot go with them due to finances and the economy. They are flying together unaccompanied tomorrow morning. They have done this once before successfully, but inside I still have the morbid fear of their demise in the air. Me not there. For if something happened, I would not want to survive myself.



I flew with just my older brother and later on by myself many times as a child. They pay special attention to kid by themselves so they will be okay. I do understand your anxiety though, Dad. Sorry


----------



## BarbBBW

IC i am having a beer right now , and its pretty damn good!
Havent had a beer in years!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC We've only got maybe 6 weeks[?] to make our costumes for the ren faire, and I don't even have the material for my Fairie outfit yet. [I don't even know how I want my outfit to look! >_<] Which is sending me into super-worry mode. 

..That, and I STILL Cannnot figure out, WTF kind of wire Emilie Autumn used to make her fairy wings on Crafters Coast to Coast. [Since I -REFUSE- to wear the ones we bought from Dollar General last year. REFUSE,KTHNXBI,NOWAY. ..]

Yes.
Let the freaking out-age, commence. 
:/


----------



## Wagimawr

Totally been reading Tales of MU for the last two days.

*shoots self*

(did I mention I love it?)


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess Wagimawr confessed to having a butt of the leaky variety to me via yahoo IM yesterday.


----------



## Mini

goofy girl said:


> Maybe she wanted her money back?



I've no doubt she did. Had I known of a mechanism by which I could have returned said money, I would have gladly done so. However, it was an impossibility given I'm not allowed to even leave the building during my shift and she was half a kilometre away. 

(Oddly enough, when I passed this on to the morning crew I did find out how I could have refunded her money, but I was unaware of the option at the time.)


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Spanky, my kids fly by themselves all the time. By all the time I mean at least once or twice per month to go see my parents or my sister. They love it, but everytime I have that same little freak out that you do. Can't tell ya how to make it stop cuz I haven't figured it out myself yet. I just tell myself that the flight attendants and pilots go through lots of emergency training, and that its really much safer in the air than it is in a car on the ground. That usually gets me through until they land.  





Spanky said:


> IC that I am sending my two boys to "the shore" in NJ to spend a week and a half with Mom-mom and Pop-pop. I have been there every year with them since they were born. This year I cannot go with them due to finances and the economy. They are flying together unaccompanied tomorrow morning. They have done this once before successfully, but inside I still have the morbid fear of their demise in the air. Me not there. For if something happened, I would not want to survive myself.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess Wagimawr confessed to having a butt of the leaky variety to me via yahoo IM yesterday.



I'm sure that was something he trusted you to keep with complete confidentiality! Geez, let me make sure never to tell you about my leaky posterior!


----------



## Spanky

fatgirlflyin said:


> Spanky, my kids fly by themselves all the time. By all the time I mean at least once or twice per month to go see my parents or my sister. They love it, but everytime I have that same little freak out that you do. Can't tell ya how to make it stop cuz I haven't figured it out myself yet. I just tell myself that the flight attendants and pilots go through lots of emergency training, and that its really much safer in the air than it is in a car on the ground. That usually gets me through until they land.



You are entirely right. They have more chance of being hit leaving the airport with their grandparents than perishing in a plane crash. 

It is just not being there. For the few times so far in their lives that I cannot be there to protect is un-nerving. The next stage of them growing up will be slowly letting go, giving them line, slackening the line, but slowly, gradually, not with a big hug, kiss and woosh, they are at 35,000 ft. far, far away. 

But they made it, safe and sound. Probably running in the waves right now. I watched the flight progress on NWA.com the whole freaking two hours in a coffee shop. Jittery? YUP. 

Thanks.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I'm heartbroken, desperate, a little drunk, and haven't had a roll in a quite a bit. I'm listening to Maxwell. And, I just ate a small pizza.

Being a really easy fat girl with pizza sauce on my face has got to get me something, right? Yes? :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

Spanky said:


> You are entirely right. They have more chance of being hit leaving the airport with their grandparents than perishing in a plane crash.
> 
> It is just not being there. For the few times so far in their lives that I cannot be there to protect is un-nerving. The next stage of them growing up will be slowly letting go, giving them line, slackening the line, but slowly, gradually, not with a big hug, kiss and woosh, they are at 35,000 ft. far, far away.
> 
> But they made it, safe and sound. Probably running in the waves right now. I watched the flight progress on NWA.com the whole freaking two hours in a coffee shop. Jittery? YUP.
> 
> Thanks.


so glad they made it safe and sound!! Now you can go relax for abit Coach!! haha


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Love my Guyfriend Matt. I Love him so much it hurts. I Love him so much I Cry. And Now I'm scared that because he is going to date someone who -isn't- my friend, that our friendship will be ruined somehow. .. and I just love him so much DX 
But we're _*like *_siblings so it would be too awkward if he were to date and I wouldn't want to risk it annnnd.. Sex is big for him, and a no-no for me. ...why do I fall for the impossible ones? :/


----------



## Crystal

IC that I laughed when I first saw this.


----------



## nykspree8

IC i have a bit of a crush for someone at work, but she's probably only 250lbs and I usually only go for girls 300lbs+, blehhhh, why do I have to be so picky???


----------



## Rowan

nykspree8 said:


> IC i have a bit of a crush for someone at work, but she's probably only 250lbs and I usually only go for girls 300lbs+, blehhhh, why do I have to be so picky???



So if she has a great personality and you like spending time with her, fuck that, not worth going after because she's not 300 or more? Thats sad.


----------



## nykspree8

Rowan said:


> So if she has a great personality and you like spending time with her, fuck that, not worth going after because she's not 300 or more? Thats sad.



lol, we haven't actually hung out or done anything other than talking at work randomly for like 5 minutes at a time, and I'm just going by past experiences with the weight thing...girls who aren't on the larger side of the weight spectrum just don't do it for me...or maybe it was just cause that ex of mine was kinda crazy and I didn't enjoy being with her, period? *shrug*


----------



## BarbBBW

nykspree8 said:


> IC i have a bit of a crush for someone at work, but she's probably only 250lbs and I usually only go for girls 300lbs+, blehhhh, why do I have to be so picky???



well if you crush her, then she is your weight type  Thats why dating is fun!! And you should ask her out for lunch or something. Cause then You get to see how things are. DOnt assume her weight lol. \
I have many people who dont think i am over 300 lbs, but I am


----------



## Rowan

nykspree8 said:


> lol, we haven't actually hung out or done anything other than talking at work randomly for like 5 minutes at a time, and I'm just going by past experiences with the weight thing...girls who aren't on the larger side of the weight spectrum just don't do it for me...or maybe it was just cause that ex of mine was kinda crazy and I didn't enjoy being with her, period? *shrug*



Well..maybe its possible that if you spend some time getting to know her, you wont even see the weight thing. As you know, appearances change, the person usually stays true. You might be missing out on a great opportunity.


----------



## nykspree8

Rowan said:


> Well..maybe its possible that if you spend some time getting to know her, you wont even see the weight thing. As you know, appearances change, the person usually stays true. You might be missing out on a great opportunity.



True, true...guys just don't think outside the box sometimes, so thanks for the advice ;D She does have a great personality and is a total cutie to boot, so I just gotta muster up some courage to ask her out...god, I'm 26 and still afraid of rejection, now THAT is sad lol ;P


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> True, true...guys just don't think outside the box sometimes, so thanks for the advice ;D She does have a great personality and is a total cutie to boot, so I just gotta muster up some courage to ask her out...god, I'm 26 and still afraid of rejection, now THAT is sad lol ;P



Hey, what happened to your ex? Does that mean we can still make out with our computer screens?


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Hey, what happened to your ex? Does that mean we can still make out with our computer screens?



I dunno what's going on with my ex  It's a long story, but basically she left me with "i gotta think about it" to us being together again, and that's where we still stand. I'm pretty sure it's probably just time to move on, if she wanted to be together again she would've said yes, right? Unless she's playing games with me, and to hell with that, I don't do games when it comes to relationships. 

And I've already printed out your face and taped it to my screen and been making out with you every night, where have you been :O ???


----------



## mszwebs

nykspree8 said:


> True, true...guys just don't think outside the box sometimes, so thanks for the advice ;D She does have a great personality and is a total cutie to boot, so I just gotta muster up some courage to ask her out...god, *I'm 26 and still afraid of rejection, now THAT is sad lol *;P



Not sad at all. No one likes to be rejected. 



Good luck.


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> And I've already printed out your face and taped it to my screen and been making out with you every night, where have you been :O ???




Oh me too, I also wallpapered my room with your profile picture. But I didn't want to sound creepy sooooo.........


----------



## swamptoad

I confess that I have been enjoying going for loooooong walks with Josalynn each morning after work. Something new and enjoyable.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

nykspree8 said:


> True, true...guys just don't think outside the box sometimes, so thanks for the advice ;D She does have a great personality and is a total cutie to boot, so I just gotta muster up some courage to ask her out...god, I'm 26 and still afraid of rejection, now THAT is sad lol ;P



Have courage - you won't really lose anything by giving it a try.

And FWIW, she's the approx same age as you, right? At that age, people weigh significantly less than they do as they get older, not through actively trying to gain, just life and maturing metabolism. The essential personality, however, is unlikely to change. Find someone you can enjoy being with in terms of sense of humor and conversation. If she's already plump-ish, it's very likely that she'll gain some over the years. And you really hit it off, you might find that whatever she's got is exactly the right thing for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## nykspree8

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Have courage - you won't really lose anything by giving it a try.
> 
> And FWIW, she's the approx same age as you, right? At that age, people weigh significantly less than they do as they get older, not through actively trying to gain, just life and maturing metabolism. The essential personality, however, is unlikely to change. Find someone you can enjoy being with in terms of sense of humor and conversation. If she's already plump-ish, it's very likely that she'll gain some over the years. And you really hit it off, you might find that whatever she's got is exactly the right thing for you.
> 
> Good luck!



Actually, she's 20 lol, I have this thing about going for younger girls, I think it's a gene that was passed down from my dad or something LOL, he was in his 30s when he dated my mom who was 18 <.< But thanks for the advice, ladies  It definitely puts things in a different, much more sensible perspective...so we'll see how things go


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that the past week has been a crazy blur of work and sleep, and when I did have free time, I really didn't do much other than watch some Babylon 5. I have severely "neglected" my video games. So after running an errand or two today, I'm going to finally get my Druid in WoW above level 50 today. No excuses!


----------



## JoyJoy

I'm super excited at the news my brother just shared - he's got a CD of his own original music in the works to come out by the end of the year, and will be having his very first live solo show in Memphis tomorrow night. I think it's time to make a trip to Memphis!

So proud of my baby brother!!!:bounce:


----------



## mossystate

JoyJoy said:


> I'm super excited at the news my brother just shared - he's got a CD of his own original music in the works to come out by the end of the year, and will be having his very first live solo show in Memphis tomorrow night. I think it's time to make a trip to Memphis!
> 
> So proud of my baby brother!!!:bounce:



:happy:

That is wonderful, Joy. Such hard work to do something like that. Always a great thing when the creative can be recognized the way they want to be recognized.


----------



## mossystate

If any of you are on my Facebook....come on over......playing a game of...You Ask Me ONE Question ( sent to my inbox ), And, No Matter What It Is, I Will Be Honest With My Answer.


Oh....yes.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> If any of you are on my Facebook....come on over......playing a game of...You Ask Me ONE Question ( sent to my inbox ), And, No Matter What It Is, I Will Be Honest With My Answer.
> 
> 
> Oh....yes.



Don't worry Mossy, I am preparing a SPECIAL question just.for.you.


----------



## TraciJo67

D_A_Bunny said:


> Don't worry Mossy, I am preparing a SPECIAL question just.for.you.



According to her, I blew my question and should have already known the answer.

Eff you Mossything because you didn't ANSWER my question :::ffffft:::::


----------



## mossystate

D_A_Bunny said:


> Don't worry Mossy, I am preparing a SPECIAL question just.for.you.



* excited!!! *


TraciJo67 said:


> According to her, I blew my question and should have already known the answer.
> 
> Eff you Mossything because you didn't ANSWER my question :::ffffft:::::



Jebus Fucking Macy.

I answered it.....NOT REALLY, IS an answer.

Oh, and, I told you you get another shot...poopy pants. 

I am waiting for Belllllla's answer. Bwahahahaa!


----------



## Crystal

IC that my friend Micah has me reading Tales of MU. I'm only on Chapter 13, but I already love it.


----------



## swamptoad

JoyJoy said:


> I'm super excited at the news my brother just shared - he's got a CD of his own original music in the works to come out by the end of the year, and will be having his very first live solo show in Memphis tomorrow night. I think it's time to make a trip to Memphis!
> 
> So proud of my baby brother!!!:bounce:




Ahhh neat! How awesome!!!


----------



## BarbBBW

IC i am up way too early this morning! Between my hubby,dog kid and myself in a king size bed,....ugh who can sleep!?!?


----------



## mszwebs

mossystate said:


> * excited!!! *
> 
> 
> Jebus Fucking Macy.
> 
> I answered it.....NOT REALLY, IS an answer.
> 
> Oh, and, I told you you get another shot...poopy pants.
> *
> I am waiting for Belllllla's answer. Bwahahahaa!*



HAHA... I certainly gave you the answer, didn't I?


I'm playing the game too... if any of my Facebook friends want to ask, they still can, even though I changed my status message lol.

Shout out to Miss Mossy and FGF for playin!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

mszwebs said:


> HAHA... I certainly gave you the answer, didn't I?
> 
> 
> I'm playing the game too... if any of my Facebook friends want to ask, they still can, even though I changed my status message lol.
> 
> Shout out to Miss Mossy and FGF for playin!



It was fun! LOL you are the only one that asked me a question!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Men are so delicious. That is all.


----------



## Shawna

This evening I bought a bunch of candy (Twix, Reeses, KitKats, Snickers) for a training that I'm doing next week. It is currently in the closet but I don't know how it's going to survive this weekend. What was I thinking? :doh:


----------



## BarbBBW

Shawna said:


> This evening I bought a bunch of candy (Twix, Reeses, KitKats, Snickers) for a training that I'm doing next week. It is currently in the closet but I don't know how it's going to survive this weekend. What was I thinking? :doh:



mmmm that sounds like my kinda "training session" hehee


----------



## Crystal

So, a member of the Dims community just sent me a message via Yahoo and said, "Hey, this is ****. I just got your name from Dims. Do you still have a squishy, jiggly butt?"


...seriously?


----------



## Rowan

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, a member of the Dims community just sent me a message via Yahoo and said, "Hey, this is ****. I just got your name from Dims. Do you still have a squishy, jiggly butt?"
> 
> 
> ...seriously?



Im guessing it cant be one of our regular guys...what a douche. You should reply back and say that you had a tragic accident and no longer have an ass at all lol


----------



## Blackjack

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, a member of the Dims community just sent me a message via Yahoo and said, "Hey, this is ****. I just got your name from Dims. Do you still have a squishy, jiggly butt?"
> 
> 
> ...seriously?



Well, do you?


----------



## Crystal

Rowan said:


> Im guessing it cant be one of our regular guys...what a douche. You should reply back and say that you had a tragic accident and no longer have an ass at all lol



Definietly not a regular. And that's a great idea, hehe. If only I hadn't deleted his message. I don't remember his screen name. When he messages me back, I'll do that very thing. 



Blackjack said:


> Well, do you?



And yes, Blackjack. I still do have a jiggly ass, hehe.


----------



## Blackjack

CrystalUT11 said:


> And yes, Blackjack. I still do have a jiggly ass, hehe.



Pix or it didn't happen.

Although video would show the jiggle better.

I need current evidence of this.


----------



## Crystal

Here's your evidence, haha.

Though, I'm not sure if it's entirely appropriate for this forum. 

Sorry, Blackjack. No videos. :happy: 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

CrystalUT11 said:


> Here's your evidence, haha.
> 
> Though, I'm not sure if it's entirely appropriate for this forum.
> 
> Sorry, Blackjack. No videos. :happy:



Feel free to PM the ones which you _are _sure aren't appropriate. 


(Gawd I'm pervy today. I apologize.)


----------



## Crystal

Blackjack said:


> Feel free to PM the ones which you _are _sure aren't appropriate.
> 
> 
> (Gawd I'm pervy today. I apologize.)



If I didn't have to upload them to a pix-sharing site in order to send them via PM, I would.


----------



## Rowan

*covers her innocent eyes*


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> Feel free to PM the ones which you _are _sure aren't appropriate.
> 
> 
> (Gawd I'm pervy today. I apologize.)



*TODAY?????*


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess I'm disappointed by Nykspree's lack of reaction to my confession that I wallpapered my room with his profile picture.

It's like he *expected* it. How ungrateful.

Anyway Nyk, do you have people who are not on your buddylist blocked on your AIM because I've been looking for you on aim to try and cyberz you.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I just stumbled upon my old 8th grade crush on Facebook and I just want to run to my best friend and be all like "OMG! OMG! Guess who I just found on FB? Guess who has gone all gray? Guess who is on there under his middle name or something weird like that?" And then make her guess as we play a game of 20 Questions and drag it out as long as possible like we always do. 
And then relive all of our ridiculous memories that we have related to my old crush. But I can't because we're not best friends anymore. And no one else cares about my 8th grade crush but me.


----------



## mossystate

We really need a thread called..." How Long A Line Is Waiting To Fuck You!?! "


----------



## SocialbFly

Crystal this isnt just meant for you, but i have to confess, that i wonder why when we post explicit pictures we get upset by explicit answers or suggestions?


----------



## Crystal

SocialbFly said:


> Crystal this isnt just meant for you, but i have to confess, that i wonder why when we post explicit pictures we get upset by explicit answers or suggestions?



Ya know, I was thinking that after I posted that pic...and by the time I thought of it, there was no way to go back and edit it.

Then I thought...ya know, there's nothing wrong with us wanting to be sexy and showing that off to others. Surely, when a man thinks you're beautiful...he can go about telling you in at least a semi-coherent or eloquent manner. I have no problem with them sending me a message saying, "Beautiful picture" or "I love your curves."

For me, it's more about being annoyed when, instead of saying those things, they say, "Hey, can you still fit inside your car?" or "Wanna send me a video of your ass jiggling?"

That's a bit much, I think. 

Though, you do raise a good point. *nods*


----------



## fatgirlflyin

mossystate said:


> We really need a thread called..." How Long A Line Is Waiting To Fuck You!?! "



Depending on who's at the head of the line, I might throw my name in the mix!


----------



## Crystal

fatgirlflyin said:


> Depending on who's at the head of the line, I might throw my name in the mix!



Who are we all talking about fucking? lol


----------



## mszwebs

CrystalUT11 said:


> Who are we all talking about fucking? lol



Well, FGF and I were discussing Mini last night... I have not checked that thread yet to see if any other discussion continued.

What the hell thread am I in, anyway?

Oh. Just woke up and apparently I'm sick. Sorry.

I CONFESS... that I'm glad I didn't bet money on the bully thread being closed overnight lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> We really need a thread called..." How Long A Line Is Waiting To Fuck You!?! "



IC that it would be a very short thread for some of us..... :doh:


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that it would be a very short thread for some of us..... :doh:



I already offered myself to you GEF but you got distracted by Lisa's pussy. How can I compete with that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fatgirlflyin said:


> I already offered myself to you GEF but you got distracted by Lisa's pussy. How can I compete with that?



I'm sorry but........Lisa's got a big old butt......:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:







974 inches big.........I can see it coming from the front. 


Her pussy is absolutely gorgeous, too......





We can be friends though.............you still love me, right?


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm sorry but........Lisa's got a big old butt......:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 974 inches big.........I can see it coming from the front.
> 
> 
> Her pussy is absolutely gorgeous, too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be friends though.............you still love me, right?




I have no butt 

So, friends it is!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Butt..............do you still love me? 

Oh and post pix so I can decide if you have an arse or not........do you have a cam?


----------



## rainyday

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm sorry but........Lisa's got a big old butt......
> 
> 974 inches big.........I can see it coming from the front.



How many PMs have you gotten asking, "Who is this Lisa? :smitten:"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

rainyday said:


> How many PMs have you gotten asking, "Who is this Lisa? :smitten:"




Silly, silly woman.....................no one PMs me........ever....:doh:


----------



## Chef

I have no desire to join facebook. Steak of the Month Club however...


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I am wicked excited because Mike and I are going to Miami for the weekend, i'll be heading down to his house on thursday and we are leaving from there.


----------



## JoyJoy

After watching a cowboy flick last night, and then coming here and reading several posts that mention "loosing weight", I have images in my head of herds of blobs of fat that were set loose, being herded and corralled by cowpoke FAs. 

Yes, it's Monday. I need to go back to bed.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I confess that I am addicted to the Disney cartoon, Phineas and Ferb. I cannot stop humming the songs to myself. It's like Jimmy Neutron times Rube Goldberg divided by Calvin and Hobbes.

And I want a miniature golf course with a disco as the last hole.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that i'm going to take a book to bed this afternoon and read until I fall asleep.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I can see light at the end of the tunnel and actually be done by this weekend


----------



## mossystate

I took a quiz on Facebook.


20 years from now, I will weigh 128 pounds.


----------



## mszwebs

mossystate said:


> I took a quiz on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 20 years from now, I will weigh 128 pounds.



You're doing better than me. I took the sexbot quiz, at Ginny's request, and it have me NO results. 

I don't know what that means, but I don't like it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that I'm feeling awfully feisty today and its wasted. Wasted I say.


----------



## The Fez

IC I'm sick of being emotionally fucked around by family and girls. Grinds a bit after a while.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mszwebs said:


> You're doing better than me. I took the sexbot quiz, at Ginny's request, and it have me NO results.
> 
> I don't know what that means, but I don't like it.




I took the sexbot quiz and it gave me results of people I have no chance of screwing, like ever.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Famouslastwords said:


> I took the sexbot quiz and it gave me results of people I have no chance of screwing, like ever.



i need to take this quiz.


----------



## Suze

mszwebs said:


> You're doing better than me. I took the sexbot quiz, at Ginny's request, and it have me NO results.
> 
> I don't know what that means, but I don't like it.



well, my OWN BROTHER is sexbot's best prediction. 

i win.


----------



## Blackjack

Suze said:


> well, my OWN BROTHER is sexbot's best prediction.
> 
> i win.



I didn't know you were from Alabama!


----------



## Suze

Blackjack said:


> I didn't know you were from Alabama!


neh, norway... but according to sexbot it is the same shiz i guess!


----------



## mszwebs

I confess that I thought I was reading the KelliGirl thread (put your matches away, Monique  ) and I got EXTREMELY confused when suddenly Katorade was talking about dresses and Suze was posting pics of T-shirts and I think that Crystal was buying a parking pass... and then I realized I was actually in the "What did you buy today?" thread.

Doh.


----------



## Crystal

mszwebs said:


> I confess that I thought I was reading the KelliGirl thread (put your matches away, Monique  ) and I got EXTREMELY confused when suddenly Katorade was talking about dresses and Suze was posting pics of T-shirts and I think that Crystal was buying a parking pass... and then I realized I was actually in the "What did you buy today?" thread.
> 
> Doh.



Haha! Hon, I've done that before. Never actually admitted it, though (until now!)


----------



## Crystal

IC that after only 5 weeks, I am 100% over him.

Finally. 

I feel wonderful.


----------



## mossystate

I confess that, whenever I see the previous posters name...I think...UTI....urinary tract infection.


----------



## Crystal

mossystate said:


> I confess that, whenever I see the previous posters name...I think...UTI....urinary tract infection.



Awww, hehe. 

Well, on my Yahoo account, it's crystalut11 (the UT isn't capitalized) and everyone tells me that they think of "slut."


----------



## mossystate

CrystalUT11 said:


> Well, on my Yahoo account, it's crystalut11 (the UT isn't capitalized) and everyone tells me that they think of "slut."



You sure it's the name?













I keed...I keeeed!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that I think there should be a scorecard for Karma, and a detailed list of how many positive points and negative points things are worth in Karma points in life. That way, I can better keep track of why things happen the way they do. If something happens that you can't explain or doesn't make sense, you can just take a look at the Karma Board and say "Oh, well, looks like I was due for a shitty day anyway, so I can accept this."


----------



## Chef

And now for something completely different...

A bacon wrapped hot-dog in a split maple bar:


----------



## nykspree8

Chef said:


> And now for something completely different...
> 
> A bacon wrapped hot-dog in a split maple bar:



I think i just had a heart attack looking at that, but it looks so effin good...just slap some cheese on it and I'd be set


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> Awww, hehe.
> 
> Well, on my Yahoo account, it's crystalut11 (the UT isn't capitalized) and everyone tells me that they think of "slut."



Hai thar.


----------



## mszwebs

I confess that I'm making the attempt NOT to be vague on my Facebook Status for 24 hours.

Anyone who has read my status updates will realize how impossible of a task this might very well be haha.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ahahahaha. I am SO proud.


----------



## BarbBBW

Chef said:


> And now for something completely different...
> 
> A bacon wrapped hot-dog in a split maple bar:



I hope you did not eat that?!?!:doh:


----------



## Blackjack

IC that eating a sammich half-nekkid isn't a very good idea, as mayo ends up getting places it probably shouldn't.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ye Olde Mayo Nipple. A condition found in medical journals as early as the middle ages. Sad. Very sad.


----------



## DeniseW

which half was naked? It makes all the difference





Blackjack said:


> IC that eating a sammich half-nekkid isn't a very good idea, as mayo ends up getting places it probably shouldn't.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Blackjack said:


> IC that eating a sammich half-nekkid isn't a very good idea, as mayo ends up getting places it probably shouldn't.





DeniseW said:


> which half was naked? It makes all the difference



If you're not alone, it may not be a problem


----------



## sugapeech

I just ate too many fizzy bottles.... and am thinking of where there could be more


----------



## Wagimawr

mszwebs said:


> I confess that I'm making the attempt NOT to be vague on my Facebook Status for 24 hours.
> 
> Anyone who has read my status updates will realize how impossible of a task this might very well be haha.


OMG YES.

and no song lyrics either!


----------



## mszwebs

Wagimawr said:


> OMG YES.
> 
> and no song lyrics either!



Are you on my facebook? lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

mossystate said:


> I confess that, whenever I see the previous posters name...I think...UTI....urinary tract infection.



You are not the only one! Sorry Crystal!


----------



## Wagimawr

mszwebs said:


> Are you on my facebook? lol


I'm not sure; I'm thinking no, but ARGH I see that all the time.

Nosy? Yeah, probably.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> I confess that, whenever I see the previous posters name...I think...UTI....urinary tract infection.



I confess the same confession.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Blackjack said:


> IC that eating a sammich half-nekkid isn't a very good idea, as mayo ends up getting places it probably shouldn't.





DeniseW said:


> which half was naked? It makes all the difference





ValentineBBW said:


> If you're not alone, it may not be a problem



Valentine, is that an offer that you are making?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

nevermind


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Chef said:


> And now for something completely different...
> 
> A bacon wrapped hot-dog in a split maple bar:



This looks like one of the best things ever! Since your username is Chef I demand you run over to my house right now and make one for me! (Oh, and one for my son, he said it looks amazing too.)  :eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Am coming clean, I Confess! 


I will never be able to handle my own money once I get a real job. 
So I Better get with a guy who's good with funds. _[now, pathetically, I have to be like 'DADDDYY.. HIDE MY MONEY FROM MEEE' ]_
Cause I spend anything less than a $10 at the gas station down the street.
And I only get paid $20 [almost] every weekend [when I mow the lawn] 


...Ugh! DAMN THOSE BLUE MOUNTAIN DEWS! ... *Shakes Fist Angrily at Soda Gods*


----------



## nykspree8

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Am coming clean, I Confess!
> 
> 
> I will never be able to handle my own money once I get a real job.
> So I Better get with a guy who's good with funds. _[now, pathetically, I have to be like 'DADDDYY.. HIDE MY MONEY FROM MEEE' ]_
> Cause I spend anything less than a $10 at the gas station down the street.
> And I only get paid $20 [almost] every weekend [when I mow the lawn]
> 
> 
> ...Ugh! DAMN THOSE BLUE MOUNTAIN DEWS! ... *Shakes Fist Angrily at Soda Gods*



Move out when you get a real job, that'll make you become good with your money


----------



## Rowan

i confess its a damn good thing im seeing Mike on thursday. *grumbles* damn hormones....lol


----------



## nykspree8

IC I had a talk with my ex yesterday and we decided on being just friends, which a resolution to this couldn't have come sooner b/c boy was i being about as pleasant as a hornet wondering what was going on between us.


----------



## mossystate

Last week we were seeing temperatures in the upper 90's...low 100's.

Today? The high will be 65. I am going to be leaving for a bit of overnight fun ( not that kind...damn ), and I want it warmer. Never thought I would say that.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC to be happy unpacking my stuff in my house. Part of me wants to run around the house yelling MINE MINE MINE.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

snuggletiger said:


> IC to be happy unpacking my stuff in my house. Part of me wants to run around the house yelling MINE MINE MINE.



Go for it! Isn't that one of the perks of having your own place? That and getting to run around the house in your undies...or less. :blush: Make it a real party and run around naked yelling MINE MINE MINE!


----------



## Crystal

IC that I'm watching Down Home With the Neeley's on the Food Network.

Gina just said, "See, when we have all the guys over for a "Clean your plate" meal, I usually just eat a small amount and then add a salad. Because, come on ladies, we don't want anything expanding except for our purses, right?"

I was slightly offended.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I love small neighborhood stores. I was in the small, family owned, non chain grocery store a few blocks from my apartment to pick up a few things at the deli. A man came over with his four children and waited to order. One of the little boys was about 5 years old and he is autistic. I guess he really likes to pull the deli numbers, because when the guy behind the counter heard that there weren't any there, he stopped what he was doing to refill the roll of paper tab numbers and the little guy got so excited and started pulling numbers like there is no tomorrow.

It was great :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goofy girl said:


> IC that I love small neighborhood stores. I was in the small, family owned, non chain grocery store a few blocks from my apartment to pick up a few things at the deli. A man came over with his four children and waited to order. One of the little boys was about 5 years old and he is autistic. I guess he really likes to pull the deli numbers, because when the guy behind the counter heard that there weren't any there, he stopped what he was doing to refill the roll of paper tab numbers and the little guy got so excited and started pulling numbers like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> It was great :happy:



Did the guy that refilled the numbers think it was great?


----------



## luscious_lulu

snuggletiger said:


> IC to be happy unpacking my stuff in my house. Part of me wants to run around the house yelling MINE MINE MINE.




I can totally see you doing this!


----------



## BarbBBW

snuggletiger said:


> IC to be happy unpacking my stuff in my house. Part of me wants to run around the house yelling MINE MINE MINE.





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Go for it! Isn't that one of the perks of having your own place? That and getting to run around the house in your undies...or less. :blush: Make it a real party and run around naked yelling MINE MINE MINE!



hahaha These made me laugh alot!! I want pics of it!!


----------



## goofy girl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did the guy that refilled the numbers think it was great?



He seemed more than happy to do it! Nobody asked him to, he just went ahead and refilled it


----------



## Rowan

I confess I am absolutely loving every minute of my weekend in south Florida with my most wonderful boyfriend


----------



## snuggletiger

BarbBBW said:


> hahaha These made me laugh alot!! I want pics of it!!



Now because of the utilities & mortgage bills, I am getting me 25 $1 bills to toss in the air whenever I want to feel rich


----------



## BarbBBW

snuggletiger said:


> Now because of the utilities & mortgage bills, I am getting me 25 $1 bills to toss in the air whenever I want to feel rich



LMAO, I hear ya babe!! Believe me!!


----------



## Rowan

I confess I forgot to mention this yesterday, but before coming to so fl mike and I took a dip in his pool and since noone was home I insisted we do it naked just for the hell of it. Totally fun until we heard a car door shut lol

well mike went in to make sure it wasn't family home early and thankfully it wasn't. However, while he was inside checking, low and behold around the side of the house strolls the pool guy who usually doesn't come until Friday and here I am naked as a jaybird in the pool lol

thankfully I was against the near side of the pool and he couldn't see anything. The guy said he could come back another day and I said it was fine if he could just give me two minutes. So mike helped me out of the pool and into a towel since there is no railing and we got ready to Leave. We left the house and grabbed some lunch and dropped by the house again to grab something we forgot and found a different pool guy was there. I think my blindingly white naked body terrified the first guy. 

So mike and I chuckled about it the rest of the day and I thought I'd share just because I thought it was funny  and yes I posted this with permission lol


----------



## Crystal

IC that I've been rocking out to N'Sync all damn day.

Yeah. That's right. Judge me.


----------



## nykspree8

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I've been rocking out to N'Sync all damn day.
> 
> Yeah. That's right. Judge me.



:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: lol j/k, IC i used to like some n'sync songs back in the day


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I just watched an episode of _Star Trek_ that had Geordi LaForge smooching with some holodeck program chick and I realized... I'm watching the *dude who fucking taught me to read *gettin' it on.

It's just... weird.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm jealous. I'm _always_ jealous. The only thing worse than jealousy is unwarranted jealousy, jealousy that is completely unjustified. I recognize that, and I still can't keep from being passive aggressive.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Raegan said:


> I'm jealous. I'm _always_ jealous. The only thing worse than jealousy is unwarranted jealousy, jealousy that is completely unjustified. I recognize that, and I still can't keep from being passive aggressive.



I'm a jealous bizznitch too. Seems I always know when to be jealous though because the men I'm usually jealous with are the dishonest ones.


----------



## mossystate

Sure wish I could go into a protected forum, and let loose.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Sure wish I could go into a protected forum, and let loose.



Yeah but those people hen pecked by feminist bullies need protection to insult other people on the boards....


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah but those people hen pecked by feminist bullies need protection to insult other people on the boards....



Where can I sign up to get henpecked by a feminist bully?


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rowan said:


> I confess I forgot to mention this yesterday, but before coming to so fl mike and I took a dip in his pool and since noone was home I insisted we do it naked just for the hell of it. Totally fun until we heard a car door shut lol
> 
> well mike went in to make sure it wasn't family home early and thankfully it wasn't. However, while he was inside checking, low and behold around the side of the house strolls the pool guy who usually doesn't come until Friday and here I am naked as a jaybird in the pool lol
> 
> thankfully I was against the near side of the pool and he couldn't see anything. The guy said he could come back another day and I said it was fine if he could just give me two minutes. So mike helped me out of the pool and into a towel since there is no railing and we got ready to Leave. We left the house and grabbed some lunch and dropped by the house again to grab something we forgot and found a different pool guy was there. I think my blindingly white naked body terrified the first guy.
> 
> So mike and I chuckled about it the rest of the day and I thought I'd share just because I thought it was funny  and yes I posted this with permission lol



LMAO... You may have scarred the pool guy for life!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC I was, and still am, deeply upset when i found out that the women who ran the church camp I went to as a child and also taught at, was fired last year. She was such an important part of mine and SO many other peoples lives. She was also a very large women, so a positive influence on me for loving myself more, standing up to people who would pick on me for my size as well as a spiritual leader.

I don't know exactly why she was fired, but I know it had something to do with her weight, and how they felt it was preventing her from doing her job properly. It really killed a little part of me hearing that this weekend.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I think it is not a good thing when my... not _technically_ boyfriend is making me sick because of all the drama he is causing between us...


----------



## Rowan

luscious_lulu said:


> LMAO... You may have scarred the pool guy for life!



I know it right? LOL I think that is why i found it so funny for the rest of the day. I scared the poor guy. 

Mike being the wonderful sweetheart he is said that rather than me scaring the guy, he probably had to go home and take care of himself because he thought I was so hot lol


----------



## SparklingBBW

mossystate said:


> Sure wish I could go into a protected forum, and let loose.



There are NO protected forums to let loose in anymore, not when members of a protected forum can go out into the main forums and wonder outloud about how down and unhappy the fat folk are at dims these days. 

Message loud and clear, if you can't be fat and happy, then we don't want to hear about it. 


.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

SparklingBBW said:


> There are NO protected forums to let loose in anymore, not when members of a protected forum can go out into the main forums and wonder outloud about how down and unhappy the fat folk are at dims these days.
> 
> Message loud and clear, if you can't be fat and happy, then we don't want to hear about it.
> 
> 
> .



I almost feel as though all these protected forums aren't helping things here. They are causing confusion (people don't know where to post), they are causing bitter feelings (you aren't part of this group, why are you posting here) and they offer protection from what? The people who are going to fap about the hard things fat women have to deal with are still going to fap, they just don't post about it or get their posts deleted.


----------



## snuggletiger

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Go for it! Isn't that one of the perks of having your own place? That and getting to run around the house in your undies...or less. :blush: Make it a real party and run around naked yelling MINE MINE MINE!



That was sunday night's escapade in the house, although my california king size bed caused me to trip into the master bathroom, good thing the double vanity broke my fall.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I want to bitch slap that guy from the dating site because he is a dumbshit. I told him I wasn't interested because....my first impression is that he's a dumbshit. So he wants to be friends....that's a truly dumbshit idea because I have never met him but I was a dumbshit myself and said okay.
Dumbshit is a real dumbshit.....and makes stupid assumptions....that only dumbshits make. 

I'm not going to answer another PM from Mr Dumbshit again :doh:

It's good when I decide not to be a dumbshit


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I want to bitch slap that guy from the dating site because he is a dumbshit. I told him I wasn't interested because....my first impression is that he's a dumbshit. So he wants to be friends....that's a truly dumbshit idea because I have never met him but I was a dumbshit myself and said okay.
> Dumbshit is a real dumbshit.....and makes stupid assumptions....that only dumbshits make.
> 
> I'm not going to answer another PM from Mr Dumbshit again :doh:
> 
> It's good when I decide not to be a dumbshit



Wow, "dumbshit", that is worse than "dumbass" by at least a half mile.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I cannot get enough of crab rangoon.

I could eat my weight in these little crab and cream cheese wontons.


----------



## Spanky

IC that I am keenly aware and scared that I am losing my father. He is turning 80 and I notice the slipping, the aging and loss of things in our relationship here and there. I want him to know how much he means to me. I don't need to know how much I mean to him. I know this, I have always known this. It is much easier from parent to child. Much more difficult child to parent. He has given me so much, I have only given him the life result of his hard work and example. 

IC that I want to write a short story about me to him. Not a story about us, but a story about my life thus far that he doesn't much know but might be keenly interested in knowing at the end of his life. My challenges, love, loss, my observations, my ideas, my feelings on matters related to both of us. Parts of my life where he wasn't close by, not aware of what I did and how I did it and how he was indirectly a major part of my success in something however small it might be or sound. He needs to know this now, not after he is gone, but now. I have to do it. I must do it. Otherwise IC I will regret it for the rest of my life. I want it to be some sweet icing on a genuinely good and decent cake of this man's life.....


----------



## snuggletiger

IC my boss is making me want to scream and just head home.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh Spanky... what a moving, beautiful post. I'm so sorry you're losing your dad...  That short story you're talking about would probably be the most meaningful gift of his life. You should write it.

(((((((Spanky))))))))


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I cannot get enough of crab rangoon.
> 
> I could eat my weight in these little crab and cream cheese wontons.



Good gracious, me too!

*snatchs Crystal's last goon* :eat2:



TraciJo67 said:


> Where can I sign up to get henpecked by a feminist bully?



I prefer to be tied up and bitch slapped by a feminist bully myself......:wubu:


----------



## Haunted

IC I wish I was this close to my dad! I wish I could just sit down and have a heart to heart with him, I wish I knew if he even cared what my feelings are!

Spanky I think that story is a great idea, and of I thought it would matter I'd write one to my dad. 








Spanky said:


> IC that I am keenly aware and scared that I am losing my father. He is turning 80 and I notice the slipping, the aging and loss of things in our relationship here and there. I want him to know how much he means to me. I don't need to know how much I mean to him. I know this, I have always known this. It is much easier from parent to child. Much more difficult child to parent. He has given me so much, I have only given him the life result of his hard work and example.
> 
> IC that I want to write a short story about me to him. Not a story about us, but a story about my life thus far that he doesn't much know but might be keenly interested in knowing at the end of his life. My challenges, love, loss, my observations, my ideas, my feelings on matters related to both of us. Parts of my life where he wasn't close by, not aware of what I did and how I did it and how he was indirectly a major part of my success in something however small it might be or sound. He needs to know this now, not after he is gone, but now. I have to do it. I must do it. Otherwise IC I will regret it for the rest of my life. I want it to be some sweet icing on a genuinely good and decent cake of this man's life.....


----------



## Crystal

IC that I am very slowly counting down the days until the House Season 6 premiere.

And that one of my favorite episodes is on Fox right now.


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I prefer to be tied up and bitch slapped by a feminist bully myself......:wubu:




I swear...it's like I see a Feminist Bully Signal...* rolls up sleeves *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> I swear...it's like I see a Feminist Bully Signal...* rolls up sleeves *



Are you wearing pantyhose? Have I mentioned how I like getting tied up too.............:blush:



Don't make me beg......:bow:


----------



## Suze

I love how the only ones who usually bother commenting on my fb-page is people I've actually never met. People I hang out with irl are like- who IS all these people  (I never mention Dims. No wowys )

It's very appreciated, though!


----------



## mossystate

* goes to bully both Greenie, and, Suze...as they are on my list...ohhhhh yeah *


----------



## Suze

uff da

...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I cannot get enough of crab rangoon.
> 
> I could eat my weight in these little crab and cream cheese wontons.



Only certain places make them the way I like them... but damn if I can't eat a whole side of good ones on my own! Crab Rangoons are just amazing! 

ETA: IC I'm greatly excited for my new cell phone. The one I had, which was a hand-me-down from a friend, decided it didn't want to work anymore the same day I was going into Chicago to watch the Cubs disappoint again, what a surprise... So I managed to get in to an AT&T store and have someone finally explain some things to me about our cell phone plan, and how I have my own personal contract with AT&T, and that by renewing my contract (it expired in January of '08!), I saved almost $100 on a new phone... plus the $50 mail-in rebate... My new NICE phone was only $40! I can even send/receive pictures on it now! So, once I figure out some features on it... I plan to post some more pics!


----------



## JoyJoy

My older brother, who is director of cruises for a big vacation company, called me this week about our family's Thanksgiving plans. We're spending that weekend on this.  Even better, it's totally, 100% free while on board. I only have to get my happy big butt to Ft. Lauderdale and I'm in! 

It's currently the biggest cruise ship in the world and will officially launch in December, but they're having a short cruise for travel agents and company execs like my brother, and this time, family is invited. I'm so freakin' excited!:bounce:


----------



## Crystal

IC that I am moving into my apartment at UT-Knoxville on Sunday. As I am getting my clothes out of my closet and into suitcases, I realize that I have WAYYYY too many clothes.

Like, an ungodly amount of clothes.


----------



## Rowan

JoyJoy said:


> My older brother, who is director of cruises for a big vacation company, called me this week about our family's Thanksgiving plans. We're spending that weekend on this.  Even better, it's totally, 100% free while on board. I only have to get my happy big butt to Ft. Lauderdale and I'm in!
> 
> It's currently the biggest cruise ship in the world and will officially launch in December, but they're having a short cruise for travel agents and company execs like my brother, and this time, family is invited. I'm so freakin' excited!:bounce:



I cannot tell you how envious I am! I have been wanting to go on a cruise forever!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

That is super-fabulous, Joy. Jealous.

Spanky, that was a very moving post. Hang in there. Just being able to identify these feelings will help you with this, I'd imagine.

Having a weird day in which I wish I could rep everybody (including myself), just for being themselves and hanging in there and cause it's all so hard sometimes.


----------



## TraciJo67

((( spanky )))

I'm sorry that you are having difficulty with your father's declining health. I lost my father nearly 4 years ago in June and can remember what that felt like, helplessly watching the gradual decline of someone whom I loved. I can't really offer any advise, nothing that wouldn't sound trite or pat or just plain obvious to the point of not requiring a mention. The only thing I will say is that I've no doubt, from what little I know about you, that your father already knows every word of that story. And then some.


----------



## Tina

Spanky said:


> I have to do it. I must do it. Otherwise IC I will regret it for the rest of my life. I want it to be some sweet icing on a genuinely good and decent cake of this man's life.....


Do it. As parents we know our children. We sometimes seem to know every thought, every part of them, and then they surprise us with something we'd never somehow seen or known about them -- some secret side to them. Your father will treasure what you write, I just know it. Do it.

As an aside, my mother is 84 and dad is 90, and he is in a unrecoverable decline. I want to do something for him but I'm not sure what. You know what to do. Do it.


----------



## TraciJo67

Tina said:


> Do it. As parents we know our children. We sometimes seem to know every thought, every part of them, and then they surprise us with something we'd never somehow seen or known about them -- some secret side to them. Your father will treasure what you write, I just know it. Do it.
> 
> As an aside, my mother is 84 and dad is 90, and he is in a unrecoverable decline. I want to do something for him but I'm not sure what. You know what to do. Do it.



I meant to say this too Spanky. Do it. Even if your father knows every word of your story he'll cherish the written words and getting to see his son's perspective from a fresh angle. Also, it will probably be cathartic for you. And you've a gift for the written word, my friend. Do it. Like Tina says, and Nike. Just do it


----------



## tonynyc

*
Spanky : 
What a moving post - I can see how much you love your Dad. You write that story -poem whatever it takes to express your feelings. 

My Dad died suddenly when I was 10 - so I never got to have this conversation. The one lesson that I have learned growing up is "Never Have Regrets". I'm sure that your Dad would be quite proud as to how you turned out- sometimes you don't even have to say a story - he can tell by the kind of person that you are & how you live your life. 

Thought That I would share this quote I saw in one site - unfortunately I don't know the author...

The greatest gift I ever had
Came from God; I call him Dad!
~Author Unknown 
*





Spanky said:


> IC that I am keenly aware and scared that I am losing my father. He is turning 80 and I notice the slipping, the aging and loss of things in our relationship here and there. I want him to know how much he means to me. I don't need to know how much I mean to him. I know this, I have always known this. It is much easier from parent to child. Much more difficult child to parent. He has given me so much, I have only given him the life result of his hard work and example.
> 
> IC that I want to write a short story about me to him. Not a story about us, but a story about my life thus far that he doesn't much know but might be keenly interested in knowing at the end of his life. My challenges, love, loss, my observations, my ideas, my feelings on matters related to both of us. Parts of my life where he wasn't close by, not aware of what I did and how I did it and how he was indirectly a major part of my success in something however small it might be or sound. He needs to know this now, not after he is gone, but now. I have to do it. I must do it. Otherwise IC I will regret it for the rest of my life. I want it to be some sweet icing on a genuinely good and decent cake of this man's life.....


----------



## goofy girl

Spanky said:


> IC that I am keenly aware and scared that I am losing my father. He is turning 80 and I notice the slipping, the aging and loss of things in our relationship here and there. I want him to know how much he means to me. I don't need to know how much I mean to him. I know this, I have always known this. It is much easier from parent to child. Much more difficult child to parent. He has given me so much, I have only given him the life result of his hard work and example.
> 
> IC that I want to write a short story about me to him. Not a story about us, but a story about my life thus far that he doesn't much know but might be keenly interested in knowing at the end of his life. My challenges, love, loss, my observations, my ideas, my feelings on matters related to both of us. Parts of my life where he wasn't close by, not aware of what I did and how I did it and how he was indirectly a major part of my success in something however small it might be or sound. He needs to know this now, not after he is gone, but now. I have to do it. I must do it. Otherwise IC I will regret it for the rest of my life. I want it to be some sweet icing on a genuinely good and decent cake of this man's life.....



Please do this!! I waited until my Dad was literally on his death bed and by that point I couldn't get words out. I did my best to tell him, and I know he knew how much he meant to me, but I wish I had had the courage to do it sooner. 

I'm so sorry to hear that you're both going through this. It's obvious how much your dad means to you. Hugs and good thoughts being sent your way....


----------



## goofy girl

IC that every time I read National Geographic I feel guilty for being a fat American


----------



## Paquito

IC that while walking around downtown my shorts kinda...slipped and fell around my ankles. A recovery could not be made in time and the embarassment was imminent. 

Awkward.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> IC that while walking around downtown my shorts kinda...slipped and fell around my ankles. A recovery could not be made in time and the embarassment was imminent.
> 
> Awkward.



Was it wrong of me to want to laugh about this?


----------



## mossystate

My crab dinner plans fell through. A good reason was given, but, still....crab. * weeps *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Damn Monique- that was enough to make me weep, too :doh:


----------



## Crystal

IC that I was unexpectedly taken to the hospital for a horrible gall bladder attack. They say I'll be in here until Monday. Ugh. I was supposed to be moving back to school on Sunday, as classes start Wednesday. My gallbladder had other plans. They did an ultrasound and found several gallstones. Now, I'm hanging out in my hospital bed, hooked up to several machines and an IV, using my iPhone for Internet. Did I mention that in the horrible economy, my mother is laid off and that we have ZERO insurance. I need a friend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I was unexpectedly taken to the hospital for a horrible gall bladder attack. They say I'll be in here until Monday. Ugh. I was supposed to be moving back to school on Sunday, as classes start Wednesday. My gallbladder had other plans. They did an ultrasound and found several gallstones. Now, I'm hanging out in my hospital bed, hooked up to several machines and an IV, using my iPhone for Internet. Did I mention that in the horrible economy, my mother is laid off and that we have ZERO insurance. I need a friend.



If you can get a surgeon to take it out with no insurance and it's NOT infected, then go for it, I say. I got caught with gallstones and no insurance- and suffered with if for 2.5 years until I could come up with a sizeable down payment for the surgeon (I then spent years making payments to him to it was paid in full). It was going into infection....if it gets infected, then it's considered an emergency situation and the hospital has to take it out.


----------



## Ernie

Heres my stunning confession... I have never tipped, ever!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I was unexpectedly taken to the hospital for a horrible gall bladder attack. They say I'll be in here until Monday. Ugh. I was supposed to be moving back to school on Sunday, as classes start Wednesday. My gallbladder had other plans. They did an ultrasound and found several gallstones. Now, I'm hanging out in my hospital bed, hooked up to several machines and an IV, using my iPhone for Internet. Did I mention that in the horrible economy, my mother is laid off and that we have ZERO insurance. I need a friend.



Hope you feel better! I know the pain gallstones can cause. Demerol is your friend right now. lol


----------



## goofy girl

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I was unexpectedly taken to the hospital for a horrible gall bladder attack. They say I'll be in here until Monday. Ugh. I was supposed to be moving back to school on Sunday, as classes start Wednesday. My gallbladder had other plans. They did an ultrasound and found several gallstones. Now, I'm hanging out in my hospital bed, hooked up to several machines and an IV, using my iPhone for Internet. Did I mention that in the horrible economy, my mother is laid off and that we have ZERO insurance. I need a friend.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If you can get a surgeon to take it out with no insurance and it's NOT infected, then go for it, I say. I got caught with gallstones and no insurance- and suffered with if for 2.5 years until I could come up with a sizeable down payment for the surgeon (I then spent years making payments to him to it was paid in full). It was going into infection....if it gets infected, then it's considered an emergency situation and the hospital has to take it out.



Also check with the hospital patient advocate. I don't know this, but I'm guessing that with you being a student and your Mom not currently working you probably fall into an income bracket that will allow you free (or almost free) care. 

Feel better!


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was it wrong of me to want to laugh about this?



Haha not at all, I'm always doing stuff like that. I thought it was pretty funny myself.


----------



## braindeadhead

IC I'm tired of the conflict in my brain between the anti-depresents and the horniness... I'm insanely horny but the meds have my ability to relieve the situation my self pretty much locked down...


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I've figured out I can't buy happiness, but I _can_ buy icecream. That's close enougg... right?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

goofy girl said:


> Also check with the hospital patient advocate. I don't know this, but I'm guessing that with you being a student and your Mom not currently working you probably fall into an income bracket that will allow you free (or almost free) care.
> 
> Feel better!



Good idea goofy! My son has health insurance through medicaid but with very limited coverage. Over the winter he got the flu and had to go to the hospital which the insurance doesn't cover. Afterwards we went to the hospital and after giving them some info and proof that we can't afford the care he can now get care at that hospital if he needs it for free. You should definitely look into this Crystal.
Good luck and feel better!


----------



## JoyJoy

I hope you're feeling better, Crystal!


My sister showed me this, and it's too cute to not share:



> HEMA is a Dutch department store. The first store opened on November 4, 1926, in Amsterdam . Now there are 150 stores all over the Netherlands
> 
> Take a look at HEMA's product page - just wait a couple of seconds and watch what happens...
> 
> DON'T click on any of the items in the picture, just wait...
> 
> This company has a sense of humour and a great computer programmer, who has too much time on his hands...
> 
> http://producten.hema.nl/


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

JoyJoy said:


> I hope you're feeling better, Crystal!
> 
> 
> My sister showed me this, and it's too cute to not share:



That was cute Joy, I especially like the end.


----------



## Crystal

Thanks so much for the well-wishes. You all made me feel much better while laying in a cold, yucky hospital room.

IC that I have no idea what I'm supposed to eat on this "Gall Bladder Diet"...ugh. This paper lists several things, but something that jumps out at me is "Nothing heavily processed." Umm...seriously? I'm in college, with a tiny kitchen. I don't cook. The freezer section is my friend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrystalUT11 said:


> Thanks so much for the well-wishes. You all made me feel much better while laying in a cold, yucky hospital room.
> 
> IC that I have no idea what I'm supposed to eat on this "Gall Bladder Diet"...ugh. This paper lists several things, but something that jumps out at me is "Nothing heavily processed." Umm...seriously? I'm in college, with a tiny kitchen. I don't cook. The freezer section is my friend.



By gall bladder diet, do you mean what you eat before the surgery to avoid attacks?

Fat, oils, fried food- limit it severely (that's what I had to do anyway)......things like cheerios, skim milk, veggies, fruits, fat-free frozen yogurt, etc were okay for me.


----------



## Crystal

Yeppies. I'll be having my gall bladder taken out in October, during Fall Break, so that I won't have to miss school. In order to prevent an attack, they put me on a low fat diet. 

It's a bit difficult to find things for dinner that don't need much cooking and are within the limits of this diet. I can snack on fruits and veggies all day, but I have no idea what I'm going to eat for dinner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yeppies. I'll be having my gall bladder taken out in October, during Fall Break, so that I won't have to miss school. In order to prevent an attack, they put me on a low fat diet.
> 
> It's a bit difficult to find things for dinner that don't need much cooking and are within the limits of this diet. I can snack on fruits and veggies all day, but I have no idea what I'm going to eat for dinner.



Hit the lean cuisine/healthy choice type stuff perhaps? the fat contents are listed on the back. Lots of good canned soups and such, too. Sandwiches can be made low-fat, as well (there's always subway!). Just buy lean meats and fat free cheeses.
Grilled chicken sandwiches (with honey mustard instead of mayo) and yogurt parfaits work at McDonalds

No one said you were going to enjoy it


----------



## Crystal

Ha! Nope, they sure didn't.

Right now, I'm eating a tuna sandwich with mustard, miracle whip, and relish on 100% whole wheat bread.

It isn't the greatest.


----------



## Allie Cat

JoyJoy said:


> I hope you're feeling better, Crystal!
> 
> 
> My sister showed me this, and it's too cute to not share:



That's awesome.

...anyone else notice that the portable stereo was called a 'ghettoblaster'?


----------



## rainyday

I confess I just watched one of my cats purposely eat a lump of carpet fuzz. Not only eat, but sit there and make two body-shaking swallows to get it down before I could get to him. WTH?

Is carpet fuzz a feline dietary element missing from his food?


ETA: Chapter Two. Cat puke.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OMG...Rainy...I am dying laughing...


----------



## mossystate

I just gave The Bucky some dinner. I once again acted out a scene from one of those Animal Planet cop shows, where a worker sticks a hand on a stick into the dogs food bowl, to see if it is food aggressive. I used my own hand...and Bucky is a cat. I even said, " Let's see if Mr. Bucky is eligible for adoption ". OK...so I said that part only to myself. We have a deal...I feed him....he has to tolerate being fucked with. Poor cat.


----------



## rainyday

We will see you ON Animal Planet sometime won't we, exiting a police vehicle and trying to cover your face with your shirt, a shaken Bucky off in a corner giving a statement?

And Ginny it was not funny. Not.


----------



## goofy girl

rainyday said:


> I confess I just watched one of my cats purposely eat a lump of carpet fuzz. Not only eat, but sit there and make two body-shaking swallows to get it down before I could get to him. WTH?
> 
> Is carpet fuzz a feline dietary element missing from his food?
> 
> 
> ETA: Chapter Two. Cat puke.



Do you have my cat?!?!? Because I see that alll the time! She also loves to eat her own fur. Steve says it's because it gets into her mouth when she combs herself with her teeth and since cats can't spit she has to eat it...but I still think it's weird. It's really only weird because when I see it hanging out of her mouth I have to chase after her to take it away, and once I get it she gives me a look that could kill....like I just took away her first born or something.


I think we need a "talk about your cats here" thread...I know I could fill it up with tons of stuff. I'm doing it right now......


----------



## Suze

why does it smell urin almost every damn place i've gone lately. public toilets- ok fine, but what about planes, bus stops, benches, ALL public transports, hallways etc.


----------



## rainyday

Are you sure no one peed on your leg or something when you weren't looking? That would explain it.


----------



## Suze

thankfully i wash/change clothes quite often or else that would be a good guess! 

some months ago i sat on the subway when i suddenly smelled something 'funny'. someone had peed on the seat next to me and i was just about to move when a lady sat down on it. i felt awful, but it all happened so fast 

yeah, she had a big mark on her butt when she stood up. :/

(5sec later ANOTHER lady rushed towards the same seat  so i grabbed her arm and said 'NO!' before it was too late. i got some funny looks then. eh)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC
I'm so scared there's something wrong with my dog's eye, and all my dad keeps saying is "Oh its probably just irritated" yeah. Right. She squints a ton, it -LOOKS- [sometimes] like it's turning outward. BUT ITS JUST A FREAKING PEICE OF DUST OR SHIT, RIGHT? 
I Cried last night. It's been 2 or 3 days now.

UGH! 
...But, I suppose I could just be overly paranoid because of her age and stuff. [she's like, 9 ? ]


----------



## Wagimawr

I have two!

IC that the part towards the end of "Dream On" where Steven Tyler jumps the octave from singing to screaming still floors me.

IalsoC that DAMN YOU SUZE the "creepy pics" thread is MAKING me want to click on it, even though I know that I have NEGATIVE desire to see anything contained within. *sob*



Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm so scared there's something wrong with my dog's eye, and all my dad keeps saying is "Oh its probably just irritated" yeah. Right. She squints a ton, it -LOOKS- [sometimes] like it's turning outward. BUT ITS JUST A FREAKING PEICE OF DUST OR SHIT, RIGHT?
> I Cried last night. It's been 2 or 3 days now.
> 
> UGH!
> ...But, I suppose I could just be overly paranoid because of her age and stuff. [she's like, 9 ? ]


It's worth getting checked out; even if it's only irritated, if it's going on for more than a day or two, it needs to be taken care of.


----------



## nykspree8

IC I'm worried sick b/c my puppy hurt her leg playing with the older one and has been limping around since last night and my Vet is closed till tomorrow and I just don't know what to do  Her leg isn't swollen, no bones protruding showing obvious signs of a break but she refuses to walk on the leg...it's either a bad sprain or a little fracture...I just wish they were open so I knew what the hell is wrong...


----------



## Carrie

nykspree8 said:


> IC I'm worried sick b/c my puppy hurt her leg playing with the older one and has been limping around since last night and my Vet is closed till tomorrow and I just don't know what to do  Her leg isn't swollen, no bones protruding showing obvious signs of a break but she refuses to walk on the leg...it's either a bad sprain or a little fracture...I just wish they were open so I knew what the hell is wrong...


Have you called your vet? Generally, animal hospitals will have directions on their voicemail or with their answering service about where to go for after hours emergencies. Failing that, is there not an emergency clinic near you to take her to in your phonebook (or try googling)? If not, try calling other local vets - some of them have on call services during off-hours. Poor pup, I hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## MisticalMisty

My guy went home for 4 days..he'll be back Wednesday. It's hard when he's gone because I'm so used to him here.

I swear I'm a big baby..but I've cried three times since he left. BLAH


----------



## nykspree8

Carrie said:


> Have you called your vet? Generally, animal hospitals will have directions on their voicemail or with their answering service about where to go for after hours emergencies. Failing that, is there not an emergency clinic near you to take her to in your phonebook (or try googling)? If not, try calling other local vets - some of them have on call services during off-hours. Poor pup, I hope it's nothing serious!



I'm pretty sure she dislocated her hip after I looked at her more closely. I was worried about her leg but didn't notice her hip looked weird compared to the other side. Just icing her down, massaging it, and giving her some pain reliever until I can get her into the vet first thing in the morning tomorrow :\


----------



## rainyday

Sorry to read about your pup, nykspree8. Poor thing. 


I confess I watched a show on PBS a few days ago about a violin maker and was fascinated by the petite little planes string instrument makers apparently use. Now I keep trying to think up woodworking projects that might justify getting a set. Cool little tools and other craftsman type gadgets like that make me hot. In a DIY kind of way.


----------



## Crystal

IC that after already being overwhelmed with my classes merely three days in the semester, I realize that the first two years were a breeze and that real college has just begun.


----------



## Punkin1024

IC that I found a YoVille (game on Facebook) person whose name is "BBW Lover". I tried to leave him a message on his profile page on Yoville.com (part of the game), but it would not take the message - slow server!! Any of you people that play YoVille know who this is?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My Social Life is being hindered by my little brother. And I am starting to feel angry about it. Which only in-turn makes me feel like a bad person.. 


But it's not my kid! Why should I have to not go out with friends as much as I want, or to my mom's house?! [which is my Get-Away-From-Chaotic-Family time. ]


----------



## lovelocs

[email protected] That does suck. Sorry, and get well.


----------



## Chef

I feel awkward posting in the bbw forum...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chef said:


> I feel awkward posting in the bbw forum...




Come on, be a sport..........I hand these out to everyone on the BBW board so they feel welcome......


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Randomly Confess, I'm Figuring out, I'm sort of stuck in my childhood. Child-esque state. I'm really confused about the adult-world, I want to hide under my bed and sob, and then sometimes I want to beat the snot out of myself and drag myself out into the world and be like 'HERE I AM.' ...Bah.


I Don't want to accept I am an adult.
and all I hear out of my mom is how my stepmother and my father don't treat me like one but I need to grow up and get with reality and act like one and it's so .. damn.. confusing. Argh! *Desk-Head-Bang*


----------



## mossystate

My troll spidey-sense.........it has one of my eyebrows near the top of my head.


----------



## mszwebs

mossystate said:


> My troll spidey-sense.........it has one of my eyebrows near the top of my head.



That must be attractive...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Randomly Confess, I'm Figuring out, I'm sort of stuck in my childhood. Child-esque state. I'm really confused about the adult-world, I want to hide under my bed and sob, and then sometimes I want to beat the snot out of myself and drag myself out into the world and be like 'HERE I AM.' ...Bah.
> 
> 
> I Don't want to accept I am an adult.
> and all I hear out of my mom is how my stepmother and my father don't treat me like one but I need to grow up and get with reality and act like one and it's so .. damn.. confusing. Argh! *Desk-Head-Bang*



I hope you feel better today..........here is a gift to welcome you to womanhood :bow:








At least *I* think I'm funny.......


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope you feel better today..........here is a gift to welcome you to womanhood :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least *I* think I'm funny.......


OHMAHGOSHHH

ITS JUST AS I ALWAYS DREAMED! ... WOMANHOOD! .. *Cue Intense lights and singing choir* 

OH
ON TOPIC?
IC GEF Just made my really sorrowful night into a decent one!  <3 Yayness.


----------



## archivaltype

IC that I don't listen to my instincts enough.
WHEN IT LOOKS SHIFTY IT PROBABLY IS. 
I dunno why I don't get that...


----------



## Crystal

IC that after a "fun field trip" this morning in my Geology class to look at a downtown creek...one that was 2 miles away and included our teacher insisting we take 11 flights of stairs back up to our classroom...I still feel like I'm gonna pass out.


----------



## Suze

OMFG it's 5am and there's some kind of creature in my kitchen eating. i suspect it's a rat, but by the loud noises it makes it can be *anything*

last night there was a bunch of cats outside my window having sex (or arguing. not sure).
what's next?  i just want some sleep.


----------



## Scorsese86

IC that I am thinking a lot about a classmate now... she's everything I am not: confident, left-wing, knows how to put the words right... actually, I am a bit annoyed by her, 'cause she's been so much on my mind lately


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that Escapism and mild anxiety/depression are hazardous to one's sleep. Me has a fail.


----------



## DeerVictory

He makes me feel like an idiot.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Invisable to my father, until I piss off his wife.
...Can't spend any one-on-one time with me. Must be by his wife every waking minute. Who knows, she might Effing fart and he wouldn't be there to give it a thorough examination! Z_Z 


IC I am starting to resent my stepmother. And it's starting to show. . . A lot. 
How can I suck it all up and pretend I'm happy again?


----------



## supersizebbw

IC i've never been in love and have always believed it's because of my weight....after visiting the dims website i now believe that the weight has nothing to do with it, it's just me


----------



## goofy girl

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Invisable to my father, until I piss off his wife.
> ...Can't spend any one-on-one time with me. Must be by his wife every waking minute. Who knows, she might Effing fart and he wouldn't be there to give it a thorough examination! Z_Z
> 
> 
> IC I am starting to resent my stepmother. And it's starting to show. . . A lot.
> How can I suck it all up and pretend I'm happy again?



Have you explained to your Dad how you feel? I have a feeling that if you told him that you miss him and want to spend time with him, he'd be happy to make free time for half an hour ever Saturday morning for coffee- just the two of you, or a tv show during the week that the two of you can watch together or even a regular Wednesday afternoon trip to Walmart- whatever it is that you two agree to.


----------



## mszwebs

supersizebbw said:


> IC i've never been in love and have always believed it's because of my weight....after visiting the dims website i now believe that the weight has nothing to do with it, it's just me



Awww. If that's the case, then there are a lot of "it's just me" 's around here.

It's probably more a case of timing than anything else. Don't get down on yourself. I know (from personal experience) that it might SEEM to be "that bad" but really... its not. You just have to wait and be ready as soon as opportunity knocks, cause you never know when that will be...and don't be afraid to slam the door shut if the wrong person is knocking.

Enjoy your stay here


----------



## dcoyote

supersizebbw said:


> IC i've never been in love and have always believed it's because of my weight....after visiting the dims website i now believe that the weight has nothing to do with it, it's just me



Aww! I know what you mean. I've been blaming it on my small town too though. They do suck for stuff like that, especially if you're related to about half the town.


----------



## supersizebbw

@mszwebs: thanks for the kind words of encouragement, i'm hanging in there

@dcoyote: lol! i'm in a small town too which doesn't help the situation much, but after reading of more and more success stories i'm now walking with my eyes wide open lol! :shocked: i don't want to miss out on any chances...


----------



## Chef

Whatdayamean Monday Night Football doesn't start until Sept 14th?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

supersizebbw said:


> IC i've never been in love and have always believed it's because of my weight....after visiting the dims website i now believe that the weight has nothing to do with it, it's just me


Most Deffinatly know this one!


*GoofyGirl*: I told him, and he told me "Oh well with her medical issues" and I understand right NOW..but it started As soon as he got married. I explained how I wanted to spend time, just the two of us, and all I get from him is "Well if youd be up in the morning when I'm up" and he refuses to acknowledge how when I AM up in the morning and want to spend time with him, he pulls his "I'm drinking my coffee, going in my bedroom, and enjoying my quiet time before your brother wakes up" card. [that's a direct quote there, by the way. ] I don't know. Now he's upset, and his wife is upset, and blah.



IC - I have been a very lazy lawn-mower this weekend. I've only done 1/4 the job and I've been here at my moms since friday. 
X_O; I'm glad I'm cheaper than my competition, Lol


----------



## Carrie

I confess that today while standing in line at the grocery store, a complete stranger told me that I looked as though I was thinking very hard about something quite serious and important, and the thing I was thinking about was actually PeeWee Herman's homemade rig that made his breakfast in the movie, and whether I could possibly MacGyver myself something similar.


----------



## Chef

Carrie said:


> I confess that today while standing in line at the grocery store, a complete stranger told me that I looked as though I was thinking very hard about something quite serious and important, and the thing I was thinking about was actually PeeWee Herman's homemade rig that made his breakfast in the movie, and whether I could possibly MacGyver myself something similar.



I think it would be much, much easier to just get your own personal chef.


----------



## MatthewB

I confess that I obey the laws of motor traffic when crossing in front of somebody's path; that is, I let them go first and politely say, _"please"_, like a gentleman.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess that I R DUM.


----------



## Carrie

Chef said:


> I think it would be much, much easier to just get your own personal chef.


You would think so, but none seem to want to work for free, so in lieu of that I'm learning to cook.


----------



## Suze

Chef said:


> I think it would be much, much easier to just get your own personal chef.


are ye flirtin' ?


Carrie said:


> You would think so, but none seem to want to work for free, so in lieu of that I'm learning to cook.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I had a strange almost-sex dream last night. It basically involved a gorgeous woman telling me to meet her in her room and then the dream ending before I got there.

Cockblocked once again by the alarm clock.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I had an absolutely amazing time this long weekend with a very special member of this board.

And I wanna see him again soon.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Blackjack said:


> IC that I had a strange almost-sex dream last night. It basically involved a gorgeous woman telling me to meet her in her room and then the dream ending before I got there.
> 
> Cockblocked once again by the alarm clock.



Stupid alarm clock


----------



## Blackjack

fatgirlflyin said:


> Stupid alarm clock



In retrospect, maybe not such a bad thing. Saves me the trouble of the extra laundry, and I had an awesome wank today. Which might have to do with the lack of wank over the past few days.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Blackjack said:


> In retrospect, maybe not such a bad thing. Saves me the trouble of the extra laundry, and I had an awesome wank today. Which might have to do with the lack of wank over the past few days.



Extra laundry? Don't guys just keep one special tube sock in the drawer of their night stand right next to the vaseline and kleenex?


----------



## Blackjack

fatgirlflyin said:


> Extra laundry? Don't guys just keep one special tube sock in the drawer of their night stand right next to the vaseline and kleenex?



I actually meant the in-dream sex causing the soiling of underwear, pants, sheets, and comforter.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Blackjack said:


> I actually meant the in-dream sex causing the soiling of underwear, pants, sheets, and comforter.



ahh. I forgot that can happen to you guys.


----------



## Carrie

Suze said:


> are ye flirtin' ?


Ohhhhh. If we are, I should definitely stretch first, or I might sprain something.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fatgirlflyin said:


> Extra laundry? Don't guys just keep one special tube sock in the drawer of their night stand right next to the vaseline and kleenex?



Ya haaaaad to make him spell it out, didn'tcha?


----------



## fatgirlflyin

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ya haaaaad to make him spell it out, didn'tcha?



I needed to be entertained somehow. It's been a sloooooooooooow work day.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

Beej: The only person I know for whom going to a bash means *less* sexytime.


----------



## Blackjack

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Beej: The only person I know for whom going to a bash means *less* sexytime.



I even _helped _a couple get laid this weekend.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

Oh, you...such a giver!


----------



## mossystate

I just spent 4 hours listening to my roomie thrash and squirm over whether or not he would keep the 17" MacBook Pro he just bought. 

4 hours of him staring at the box..." ooooooo....arrrgggggg....so expensive...I don't know what to do...oh god, I really want to keep it....sooooo expensive...waaaaaaaaa...I still need to buy Photoshop CS4 Extended....gurglegurgle..." General acting like a 4 year old that needs to choose what flavor ice cream he wants.

4 hours of me telling him that he has wanted a Mac for a while, and now that the photography school where he teaches is now switching to Mac..well..etc...etc.. His old computer has been great, but he is due to replace it. If he buys another PC, he will whine about it, two months down the road. He can tutor people now and then, one on one, and charge big bucks...etc...etc.. 

He downloaded some stuff on it...and said..." ok, now I can't return it ..I will return the new Wacom and that will at least be 350 that I can get back ...* happier, but still stressed *..."


Jaysus.

* wipes brow *


----------



## vardon_grip

mossystate said:


> I just spent 4 hours listening to my roomie thrash and squirm over whether or not he would keep the 17" MacBook Pro he just bought.
> 
> 4 hours of him staring at the box..." ooooooo....arrrgggggg....so expensive...I don't know what to do...oh god, I really want to keep it....sooooo expensive...waaaaaaaaa...I still need to buy Photoshop CS4 Extended....gurglegurgle..." General acting like a 4 year old that needs to choose what flavor ice cream he wants.
> 
> 4 hours of me telling him that he has wanted a Mac for a while, and now that the photography school where he teaches is now switching to Mac..well..etc...etc.. His old computer has been great, but he is due to replace it. If he buys another PC, he will whine about it, two months down the road. He can tutor people now and then, one on one, and charge big bucks...etc...etc..
> 
> He downloaded some stuff on it...and said..." ok, now I can't return it ..I will return the new Wacom and that will at least be 350 that I can get back ...* happier, but still stressed *..."
> 
> 
> Jaysus.
> 
> * wipes brow *


 
The only thing I would return a wacom tablet for is a slightly cheaper wacom tablet AND a Spyder 3 pro monitor calibration system. There's no way to save initially when you jump to a mac. The savings come from the years of trouble free use.


----------



## mossystate

vardon_grip said:


> The only thing I would return a wacom tablet for is a slightly cheaper wacom tablet AND a Spyder 3 pro monitor calibration system. There's no way to save initially when you jump to a mac. The savings come from the years of trouble free use.



Yeah, he already had a Wacom, this one was just a little nicer. And, since he teaches Photoshop and printing ( among other things ), he has already had this thing for a few years...http://www.mpex.com/browse.cfm/4,5076.html. I would have no idea what I was doing...but he is a pro with all this stuff.


----------



## KaliCurves

IC We dont have a date set. Im already trying to plan this wedddimg. I have no idea what I am doing when it comes to planning my own wedding. I secretly dont want help because others always try and impose there wants in and I want this about us and our girls only!

IC I want to do it simple and economical, because I really want him to have a reversal, so we can have a baby together. I dont want to be paying on a wedding for the next three years, when we could have a child instead.:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I had an absolutely amazing time this long weekend with a very special member of this board.
> 
> And I wanna see him again soon.



IC that I want you to tell me WHO....right now.....


----------



## Chef

IC after reading MsSasha's post in the paysite board.. now I'm craving a pogo slathered with brown mustard :eat2:


----------



## Mini

I'm finally writing again, and it feels wonderful.


----------



## goofy girl

Mini said:


> I'm finally writing again, and it feels wonderful.



IC that I wish Dims had a "like" thing...but I'll just rep you instead


----------



## Paquito

IC that it is my main priority to destroy my tendencies to procrastinate. I've been stupid and am now reaping what I deserve.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I think I might be getting smitten again.

Still not sure if this is good news or bad news.


----------



## Mini

Blackjack said:


> IC that I think I might be getting smitten again.
> 
> Still not sure if this is good news or bad news.



Good news for you, bad news for her.


----------



## mossystate

There are two fa's fighting over a pillow in the alley.


----------



## Blackjack

mossystate said:


> There are two fa's fighting over a pillow in the alley.



Yeah, that's more or less how it goes. Although usually the pillow is a pillowy belly.



Mini said:


> Good news for you, bad news for her.



Bad news for me once she gets the restraining order though.


----------



## Weeze

When did it become 11:11?

IC i'm the worst procrastinator ever when i'm off meds. This is ridiculous, I'm not worried, because i know myself, and the assignment's not huge.. but i'm still upset with myself for waiting so long.


----------



## Blackjack

krismiss said:


> IC i'm the worst procrastinator ever



You're apparently not at all familiar with me.


----------



## DeerVictory

I binged today. But it's okay.


----------



## Paquito

krismiss said:


> IC i'm the worst procrastinator ever.



I left off a 5 page paper until the night before it was due. I think we should start a club.


----------



## Weeze

free2beme04 said:


> I left off a 5 page paper until the night before it was due. I think we should start a club.



well it's due in 9 hours, but i only have a page left.


----------



## Famouslastwords

free2beme04 said:


> I left off a 5 page paper until the night before it was due. I think we should start a club.



5 pages, pshaw, try 20 pages.

Not that I've ever done something so irresponsible...

Not that I wouldn't ever...


----------



## snuggletiger

its only procrastination when your at Finals week, pick up the texts that were assigned during the semester while writing your final paper and exclaiming "Wow I wish I had read this a few months ago" as you jot down info for internal citations.


----------



## Rowan

I confess people are probably going to hate what im about to say....

but I wish they would post the homework faster for my classes. Im 3 assignments ahead for my math class and I get the homework assignments done for my programming class and my multimedia authoring class as soon as they are posted and have to wait a whole 10 days before the next assignment is posted. I really wish I would have kept that fourth class on the roster i had initially registered for. *sigh* Im SOOOOOOO bored.


----------



## Rowan

I confess...i know its selfish, but I wish mike didnt have so much going on in his life right now. I admit it, I miss having attention paid to me, but i do understand his schedule being so hectic....and it sucks when people ask if we're even together because I mention him in my posts and he's never said a word about me in his...pretty depressing


----------



## nykspree8

IC that i'm pissed off at the school bookstore for not having my book for my class that started yesterday >:O They had all the books for all my other classes that start in October and November, but of course not the one I needed, now I'm gonna have to rush myself for my first 2 assignments and my test :doh:


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Rowan said:


> I confess...i know its selfish, but I wish mike didnt have so much going on in his life right now. I admit it, I miss having attention paid to me, but i do understand his schedule being so hectic....and it sucks when people ask if we're even together because I mention him in my posts and he's never said a word about me in his...pretty depressing



That's the downside to having a relationship with someone you've met via/is active in this fishbowl we call a community.

Sorry you're feelng down!


----------



## Rowan

fatgirlflyin said:


> That's the downside to having a relationship with someone you've met via/is active in this fishbowl we call a community.
> 
> Sorry you're feelng down!



Thanks hon...i guess it just sucks to have someone say "hey..are you guys even together, because he never mentions you"...thats just a harsh thing to hear i suppose.


----------



## nykspree8

Rowan said:


> and it sucks when people ask if we're even together because I mention him in my posts and he's never said a word about me in his...pretty depressing



I'm sorry, I can def understand who that sucks  But, does he still talk like a single guy on here? If not, nothing worry about. He's a guy after all, and I can def see a guy doing this, not on purpose, but just cause some don't think of little things like this  Or maybe he's thinking, "well she's already mentioning it, I don't need to", don't get too down about it, but yea I feel ya.


----------



## mossystate

I had one of THE most disturbing dreams last night. It involved some Dims members...two, prominently. Most of the people were ' faceless ', but they were from here. 

One person was Fascinita. That part of the dream was fine and dandy. There was a Dims picnic, except it was held in a bus...and outside. The other person, who happened to sit next to me on the bus, when I wasn't outside....ndvshosubhladfbhudflhbdufhbuladfbvkdfsviudfkbudg!!!!!

They ate my sack lunch. They also haunted my dream. Let's not have that happen....again.


----------



## Haunted

mossystate said:


> I had one of THE most disturbing dreams last night. It involved some Dims members...two, prominently. Most of the people were ' faceless ', but they were from here.
> 
> One person was Fascinita. That part of the dream was fine and dandy. There was a Dims picnic, except it was held in a bus...and outside. The other person, who happened to sit next to me on the bus, when I wasn't outside....ndvshosubhladfbhudflhbdufhbuladfbvkdfsviudfkbudg!!!!!
> 
> They ate my sack lunch. They also haunted my dream. Let's not have that happen....again.



Sorry it's what i do.

oh unrelated? my apologies


----------



## goofy girl

Rowan said:


> Thanks hon...i guess it just sucks to have someone say "hey..are you guys even together, because he never mentions you"...thats just a harsh thing to hear i suppose.



I might be overanalyzing this, but it sounds like what is really bothering you is not so much that people bring it up to you, but that Mike isn't as vocal about your relationship as you are (and therefor feel like you have to defend yourself). If it's bugging you, you should talk to him about it. Lots of people are just a heck of a lot more private about their lives than some of us are. I always admire people that can keep their private lives private...I have not yet figured out how to do it! LOL 

(I also never even knew who he was until like, 3 days ago because he doesn't seem to post too often-unless it's in a forum I don't hang in LOL...so maybe that's why he doesn't mention much about his personal relationships???) 

Take care and big hugs!!


----------



## mossystate

I am dating someone from Dimensions, and I have no intention of talking about until the time is right.


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> I am dating someone from Dimensions, and I have no intention of talking about until the time is right.



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: Teach me.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I was flipping through the channels, and I landed on The Biggest Loser.

I caught one of the doctor's saying to a contestant, "How can you have 300 pounds of fat on your body, but on this medical questionnaire, put that you have no medical problems?"

That made me twitch a bit...


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: Teach me.



I lie.

I thought you should know.


----------



## Mini

My parents read the story I wrote a week ago. They haven't disowned me. This makes me happy.

Also, I am likely moving back to Ontario in the new year. Booyah!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Mini said:


> My parents read the story I wrote a week ago. They haven't disowned me. This makes me happy.
> 
> Also, I am likely moving back to Ontario in the new year. Booyah!



Ontario rocks!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

IC that I have a 5 page essay due by email at 6pm tonight and I have ONE PARAGRAPH! AHHHH! I WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF????


----------



## Rowan

goofy girl said:


> I might be overanalyzing this, but it sounds like what is really bothering you is not so much that people bring it up to you, but that Mike isn't as vocal about your relationship as you are (and therefor feel like you have to defend yourself). If it's bugging you, you should talk to him about it. Lots of people are just a heck of a lot more private about their lives than some of us are. I always admire people that can keep their private lives private...I have not yet figured out how to do it! LOL
> 
> (I also never even knew who he was until like, 3 days ago because he doesn't seem to post too often-unless it's in a forum I don't hang in LOL...so maybe that's why he doesn't mention much about his personal relationships???)
> 
> Take care and big hugs!!



Thanks for the insight...i suppose you're right and it would be nice for him to mention me sometimes too, but the way you put it, i definitely understand better what you mean. 

thanks darlin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> I am dating someone from Dimensions, and I have no intention of talking about until the time is right.



People already know about us....have known about us for a long time, you silly trapeze :wubu:






Oh and I told them all that you are kinkier than I am :batting:


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> People already know about us....have known about us for a long time, you silly trapeze :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I told them all that you are kinkier than I am :batting:




Lies...Lies....LIES!!

I am a prude. 


I want to keep you a sleazy little secret.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Lies...Lies....LIES!!
> 
> I am a prude.
> 
> 
> I want to keep you a sleazy little secret.




I'm not sure which part got me turned on more.....the part about you being a prune or me being sleazy......:blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords

I know why she wanted to keep it a secret. Because she's two timing you WITH ME. And she didn't want either of us to find out.


Mossy, you've outdone yourself. Ever since you said you'd be my personal savior, well I believed you dammit, but you've saved nothing, NOTHING.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that today at work today I laughed so hard I almost peed myself.

On my "team" one of the girls is out with a broken foot. So, someone had emailed her at home and told her about another co-worker, Deb, having a make-over, how great she looks and she is no longer Deb, now she is Mrs Deborah (we said it all exaggerated like Debohhraaahhh.) So this email was CC'd to a few other team mates.

Ok..then a company wide (world wide!) email was sent out regarding the new privacy policies yesterday (I work for a ginormous health care company). 

So, this afternoon..THE ENTIRE COMPANY gets a RE: on the privacy policy that reads like this:

"We all just cry and cry since you left our team. Are you ever coming back?? I know Deb misses you. Deb? Who's Deb you ask? I meant Mrs Deborah" 

HHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

The moral of this story....reply to the correct email, and watch it when you hit "REPLY ALL"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> I know why she wanted to keep it a secret. Because she's two timing you WITH ME. And she didn't want either of us to find out.
> 
> 
> Mossy, you've outdone yourself. Ever since you said you'd be my personal savior, well I believed you dammit, but you've saved nothing, NOTHING.




Pffffffffffffttttttttttttttttt.....you're soooo naive. She does TraciJo, too. Duh........


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Pffffffffffffttttttttttttttttt.....you're soooo naive. She does TraciJo, too. Duh........



Did........did. I used her up...real good. Actually, truth be told....she was filled with that black stuff like Maryann on True Blood....* shudder *


----------



## Rowan

goofy girl said:


> IC that today at work today I laughed so hard I almost peed myself.
> 
> On my "team" one of the girls is out with a broken foot. So, someone had emailed her at home and told her about another co-worker, Deb, having a make-over, how great she looks and she is no longer Deb, now she is Mrs Deborah (we said it all exaggerated like Debohhraaahhh.) So this email was CC'd to a few other team mates.
> 
> Ok..then a company wide (world wide!) email was sent out regarding the new privacy policies yesterday (I work for a ginormous health care company).
> 
> So, this afternoon..THE ENTIRE COMPANY gets a RE: on the privacy policy that reads like this:
> 
> "We all just cry and cry since you left our team. Are you ever coming back?? I know Deb misses you. Deb? Who's Deb you ask? I meant Mrs Deborah"
> 
> HHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> The moral of this story....reply to the correct email, and watch it when you hit "REPLY ALL"



OMG..I would have died laughing. There is this guy named Doug in marketing i think it is that he will send out smart ass replies to company wide emails all the time, but i guess people must think its funny cuz it hasnt stopped yet lol


----------



## KnottyOne

IC that I have been in an unusually good mood lately and don't know why, not complaining or anything, just saying haha


----------



## supersoup

ic i am awesome.

that is all.


----------



## butch

supersoup said:


> ic i am awesome.
> 
> that is all.



You are awesome, indeed!


----------



## nykspree8

IC that i'm super excited and nervous at the same time to see my gf tonight


----------



## KnottyOne

I confess I don't wanna make my confession... yea, how I feel like rollin haha


----------



## Rowan

i didnt think i could be THIS hurt...or hurt myself this much for what i was expecting to be honest


----------



## chocolate desire

I?C this is my dream guy and I miss him very much. 

View attachment john.jpg


----------



## Mini

I'm torn between growing my hair out and getting it cut. Oddly enough, it looks pretty good after I sleep on it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm sick of being an insecure dumbass.


----------



## Rowan

I confess I can't believe I actually fell in love with him....I should have known better


----------



## goofy girl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm sick of being an insecure dumbass.



Stop talking about my friend like that! 

You're a wonderful, bright, amazing woman and you my life happier.


The insecurity that you feel...might take work...but dumbass??? No way.




So there.


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm sick of being an insecure dumbass.



Then do what I do... Be an insecure smart-ass instead!  I second Goofygirl... you come across as being a very intelligent and amazing person GEF... it really shows in everything you do! 



IC...

I'm presently in the process of typing up the memoirs of someone who grew up in the SoCal desert during The Great Depression. Despite times being different, I don't think the human condition has really changed much in the overall scheme of things...


----------



## mossystate

People should be more careful about how they have their thread titles show on the main page......" New Clips! Human Stool ".


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> People should be more careful about how they have their thread titles show on the main page......" New Clips! Human Stool ".



BAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAaAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## goofy girl

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Ok...I think I'm done now.


----------



## Santaclear

mossystate said:


> People should be more careful about how they have their thread titles show on the main page......" New Clips! Human Stool ".



Yeah, alarming thread title!


----------



## Crystal

IC that the Season 6 premiere of House was not at all what I was expecting...

And I LOVED it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that the Season 6 premiere of House was not at all what I was expecting...
> 
> And I LOVED it.



IC that I really wish I still had television... Drat!


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> People should be more careful about how they have their thread titles show on the main page......" New Clips! Human Stool ".



Wow! I better go check this one out, it sounds like it's right up my alley.


Golley gee willikers!


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> Did........did. I used her up...real good. Actually, truth be told....she was filled with that black stuff like Maryann on True Blood....* shudder *




Ah you ruined it! I haven't seen the second season of true blood yet but now I know Maryann is made of black stuff like the kind that Tracijo is filled with!

You and your spoilers woman.

Next you'll tell me Clark Kent is Superman. And that there is no Santa Claus.


----------



## cinnamitch

Famouslastwords said:


> Ah you ruined it! I haven't seen the second season of true blood yet but now I know Maryann is made of black stuff like the kind that Tracijo is filled with!
> 
> You and your spoilers woman.
> 
> Next you'll tell me Clark Kent is Superman. And that there is no Santa Claus.



Ever see Clark Kent and Santa in the same room? I'm just saying....


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm filled with happiness and happiness!

Tracijo gave me rep and invited me to partake in a bite of her ass.

I heard that black stuff tastes like chocolate.


:eat1::eat2:


----------



## JohnWylde

Renee

That is so nice of You to say - I find it very flattering.
But I'm not sure about this pic of me - its a bit posy isnt it?

Love
lil john



chocolate desire said:


> I?C this is my dream guy and I miss him very much.


----------



## TraciJo67

Famouslastwords said:


> I heard that black stuff tastes like chocolate.
> 
> 
> :eat1::eat2:



More like the sweet and salty, sweaty tears of the foolish victims who dared to get close enough in an attempt to savor a meaty chunk, dearie :eat1:


----------



## KnottyOne

IC I am really, really not excited to clean up my apartment after last nights party, and am confused as hell to why there is a marker tattoo going from my neck to my waist... good night haha


----------



## Chef

IC that I went years without cracking my knuckles... and then one day.. I crack'em.. and it was like.. wow.. I used to be addicted to that.. and I still am.


----------



## Famouslastwords

TraciJo67 said:


> More like the sweet and salty, sweaty tears of the foolish victims who dared to get close enough in an attempt to savor a meaty chunk, dearie :eat1:



What, do you fart?


----------



## Paquito

IC that after putting in all of my college assignments and deadlines into a planner, I feel slightly overwhelmed by all that I have to do this semester. Lectures and tests and quizzes and essays oh my!


----------



## KnottyOne

IC that I haven't felt this way about someone in a while... and I'm loving it ^_^


----------



## comaseason

IC that in order to finish up some work stuff I drank a 5 Hour Energy shot doohickus, at 9:00pm. I just finished my work stuff and I'm still hyped up. Hyped I say. HYPED. I feel like listening to some Laibach and breaking some plates or something.

I guess this is what happens to non-caffeine drinkers. I mean it's 2:40am how long does this stuff last??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

comaseason said:


> IC that in order to finish up some work stuff I drank a 5 Hour Energy shot doohickus, at 9:00pm. I just finished my work stuff and I'm still hyped up. Hyped I say. HYPED. I feel like listening to some Laibach and breaking some plates or something.
> 
> I guess this is what happens to non-caffeine drinkers. I mean it's 2:40am how long does this stuff last??



This caffeine addict has to stop the consumption before 3 pm so I can get to sleep by midnight. Otherwise, I'm taking those tylenol sleep aid pills or antihistamines in the hope of getting drowsy....

Yes, I am as willing to abuse the OTC stuff as easily as I do the caffeine......:doh:


----------



## Crystal

IC that I hate the new ADA on Law and Order SVU, after watching the Season Premiere last night.

...what a bitch.


----------



## JoyJoy

I can't post this in the Non-Dim annoyance thread, so I'm posting it here. 

"This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 12 seconds."

Annoying as a housefly that insists on trying to fly up your nose. Can't we squash it and make it go away?


----------



## Gingembre

KnottyOne said:


> IC that I haven't felt this way about someone in a while... and I'm loving it ^_^



Ouch. IC that when i read this last night it felt like knife in the chest.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've come to realize I am the Toxin in my father's household. Because I cannot control my mouth, or my behaviour. No Matter How Hard I try.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I hate the new ADA on Law and Order SVU, after watching the Season Premiere last night.
> 
> ...what a bitch.



She is a bitch! But I spent the whole episode trying to figure out what 'work' she's had done in real life. She looks a bit different than she used to. And what was with her constantly sipping coffee from a mug at that one point? Was she trying to hide her face?


----------



## steely

I confess I am lost and confused at 4:33am and I have no clue what to do....


----------



## Rowan

steely said:


> I confess I am lost and confused at 4:33am and I have no clue what to do....



i feel you

if he helps..have at him


----------



## cinnamitch

I confess i am so full of rage and the desire to kill someone that i feel like i will either go mad or scream until i faint. My son was cleaning in his room and found a box that i had put my mothers rings in. Rings that were taken off her charred fingers and sent to me by the funeral home. Grief enveloped me as if it happened yesterday and it has been 3 years. I hate that the man who left her to die in their burning home was declared incompetent due to alzheimers and will never be punished. No i don't consider alzheimers punishment. Punishment would be to tie him in a burning house and let him burn alive. I hate him, i hate the justice system , i hate this feeling and i hate that i did not attempt to reconcile with my mother before she died. I am angry at the world and me.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I've come to realize I am the Toxin in my father's household. Because I cannot control my mouth, or my behaviour. No Matter How Hard I try.



It doesn't necessarily make you the toxin. It all depends on the circumstances. Sometimes you have to make a stand. I remember some other posts you've made I know you've tried to talk to your dad. Have you tried to talk to your step mom?

If things are that bad and you are making things harder, do you have other options? Can you go live with your mom?


----------



## Crystal

IC that I lost respect for Bill Maher when I found out that he's on the Board of Directors of PETA.

*shakes head* And I loved Bill...


----------



## Mini

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I lost respect for Bill Maher when I found out that he's on the Board of Directors of PETA.
> 
> *shakes head* And I loved Bill...



Heh, I lost respect for him when I learned he was a proponent of homeopathy and "alternative medicine." (Alternative to what? Effective treatment?) Big Pharma my ass, you conspiracy-believing nutcase.

Although props to him for Religulous.


----------



## Allie Cat

Mini said:


> Heh, I lost respect for him when I learned he was a proponent of homeopathy and "alternative medicine." (Alternative to what? Effective treatment?) Big Pharma my ass, you conspiracy-believing nutcase.
> 
> Although props to him for Religulous.



Homeopathy actually does work, dood. And really, you can't trust 'Big Pharma' further than you can throw 'em. They're motivated by profit more than a desire to truly cure what ails ya.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

After months of meticulous, careful and thorough research... and dozens and dozens of experiments... I have determined that the perfect vehicle for Oreo dunkage is not, in fact, a glass, but rather a soup mug. This makes it easier to fit in one's hand to dunk all the way down to the last drop of milk.

Maybe this confession belongs on the weight board.  lol


----------



## ashmamma84

BigBeautifulMe said:


> After months of meticulous, careful and thorough research... and dozens and dozens of experiments... I have determined that the perfect vehicle for Oreo dunkage is not, in fact, a glass, but rather a soup mug. This makes it easier to fit in one's hand to dunk all the way down to the last drop of milk.
> 
> Maybe this confession belongs on the weight board.  lol



lmao! Now THERE'S some research I can get behind.


----------



## Mini

Divals said:


> Homeopathy actually does work, dood. And really, you can't trust 'Big Pharma' further than you can throw 'em. They're motivated by profit more than a desire to truly cure what ails ya.



Show me the studies and clinical trials that show that, for example, essence of brumblefuck cures cancer, AIDS, and the common cold and I might actually take you seriously.

Otherwise, no, no, no.


----------



## JoyJoy

Mini said:


> Show me the studies and clinical trials that show that, for example, essence of brumblefuck cures cancer, AIDS, and the common cold and I might actually take you seriously.
> 
> Otherwise, no, no, no.


http://www.emmessar.com/chemical/homeopathy/homeo6.htm#1

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1825800

http://altmed.creighton.edu/Homeopathy/Clinical Trials on Homeopathy Published from 2003 to 2007.htm

Some of it works, some is snake oil. Mixed bag, like most other things. Open your mind a little, buddy.


----------



## Mini

JoyJoy said:


> http://www.emmessar.com/chemical/homeopathy/homeo6.htm#1
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1825800
> 
> http://altmed.creighton.edu/Homeopathy/Clinical Trials on Homeopathy Published from 2003 to 2007.htm
> 
> Some of it works, some is snake oil. Mixed bag, like most other things. Open your mind a little, buddy.



Sorry, I specifically asked about essence of brumblefuck.


----------



## JoyJoy

Mini said:


> Sorry, I specifically asked about essence of brumblefuck.


 Ahh well, that one's still in planning phases. I'll post the results once they come in.


----------



## Isa

IC that I had jury duty today and was selected.  I will do my civic duty with a smile but I am so not a happy camper right now.


----------



## mossystate

I would like to invite Roman Polanski over for champagne and quaaludes.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I hate feeling tired, sniffly and just when i get to feeling better, the swooshy winds bringing in dust and pollen appear around me, my house and new stopsign which has the wrong numbers on it.


----------



## Mini

Isa said:


> IC that I had jury duty today and was selected.  I will do my civic duty with a smile but I am so not a happy camper right now.



You should have told the judge you hate whitey.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> I would like to invite Roman Polanski over for champagne and quaaludes.




Shucks, why don't you invite ME over? I'd settle for Boone's Farm and nytol......:smitten:


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> I would like to invite Roman Polanski over for champagne and quaaludes.



As opposed to taking the social and moral stance from this post what came to my mind?

I didn't know quaaludes had two a's...go figure.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Lucky said:


> As opposed to taking the social and moral stance from this post what came to my mind?
> 
> I didn't know quaaludes had two a's...go figure.



Us cool hippies just call them 'ludes.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Divals said:


> Homeopathy actually does work, dood. And really, you can't trust 'Big Pharma' further than you can throw 'em. They're motivated by profit more than a desire to truly cure what ails ya.



Oh and homeopathy isn't motivated by profit? I'd say they're just as motivated by profit, why else is homeopathic shit so expensive?

Because it's medicine?

At least with a lot of pharmaceuticals there's generics you can buy for a somewhat decent price.

Hell, my blood pressure medicine was only $11


----------



## Rowan

I confess that even though I don't think I could handle it for very long, I wonder what it must be like to be supported by people, not to have a whole lot expected of me, to live a life that is pretty leisurely by most definitions, not have to work a full time job or be expected to be full time in school, get to hang out with friends, be handed most everything my entire life, and just pretty much do what i want. 

Granted...like i said, i couldnt handle living that life very long, because that's not how i was brought up, but i do wonder what it might be like to live like that for a couple days at least!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh and homeopathy isn't motivated by profit? I'd say they're just as motivated by profit, why else is homeopathic shit so expensive?
> 
> Because it's medicine?
> 
> At least with a lot of pharmaceuticals there's generics you can buy for a somewhat decent price.
> 
> Hell, my blood pressure medicine was only $11



Why, that sounds like my HCTZ.....it gets more expensive if you have to move "up" from a diuretic....or that has been my experience.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I am so impatient for Fall Break to arrive. Not because I'll be getting a 4-day break from class, though that IS pretty wonderful. I'll be having a very special friend visiting again and if the first trip was any indication, we will have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Amatrix

i confess i am very spoiled.
ABBFA takes great care of me... he pays for the apartment, the cell phones, internet, dish, food, water and more...
sometimes i am not always super awesome to him. 
but im working on it. and i hope he sees i am trying.


and i confess i had a job.
i knew it would take awhile once i moved down here... but come on... i have alot to offer!


----------



## Paquito

IC that I was none too happy that we had to go through a series of physical tests in my college orientation class. Grant it, a lecture on improved health is one thing, but push ups, crunches, flexibility exercises, and sitting on the wall were not what I signed up for. But on the bright side, the only fattie in the class crushed some of the skinny people. That was my "arm chair" activism of the day.

And IC that even though it was nice that my roommate defended me, it's ok that I call myself fat every now and then. I'm stating fact, not being self-deprecating.


----------



## mossystate

As if the original was not bad enough...I am now singing..." welcome to the Hotel New Orleans ".

Make it stop.


All of it.


----------



## James

super excited... I'm going to see Noam Chomsky offer up some pearls of wisdom tomorrow..! 

http://www.econvergence.org/category/speakers/


----------



## Weeze

I think it's funny how everything can get a little better, and then come crashing down in a matter of just a day. 

I'm confessing that I'm not sure how much I can take of... anything anymore. I'm tired of crying, but I'm at a point where I don't know what else to do. I heard that Diamonds on the Floor song on my way home from work this afternoon and had to pull over because I was bawling. 

Something needs to give, because I can't anymore.


----------



## butch

krismiss said:


> I think it's funny how everything can get a little better, and then come crashing down in a matter of just a day.
> 
> I'm confessing that I'm not sure how much I can take of... anything anymore. I'm tired of crying, but I'm at a point where I don't know what else to do. I heard that Diamonds on the Floor song on my way home from work this afternoon and had to pull over because I was bawling.
> 
> Something needs to give, because I can't anymore.



Wish I could offer something to cheer you up, krismiss. I'm so sorry to hear that you feel this way, and if I can indeed do something to make you feel better, let me know.


(((((((((((krismiss))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Rowan

I confess that i dont understand how some people have the audacity to try to add me on myspace and tagged. Will never happen in a million years...stop trying.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Missed My Mom while she was gone for a week. 

Dude, I'm 19, Wtf? 

I get to giggle at myself now.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC I am in love with these two songs right now and I am just dancing around my apartment to them while waiting for my food to arrive. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xP0QPjyx1I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yfArN-e2OU


----------



## Mini

I confess I really want a pair of these for no logical reason: http://amorir.bigcartel.com/product/barracuda-preorder

I mean, they're for girls, they're utterly impractical, and they're more than a little ridiculous, but for some reason I still think they're fucking awesome.


----------



## Gingembre

Mini said:


> I confess I really want a pair of these for no logical reason: http://amorir.bigcartel.com/product/barracuda-preorder
> 
> I mean, they're for girls, they're utterly impractical, and they're more than a little ridiculous, but for some reason I still think they're fucking awesome.



Ridiculous and expensive, but I think you could pull them off...i think.


----------



## Rowan

i confess that yesterday really really sucked. On top of all the family drama im dealing with right now, i went out to karaoke last night and at the end of the night i tripped and fell in front of god and everyone and i hurt my knee and so i couldnt get up on my own, two guys had to help lift me off the ground and here the cops asked if i needed an ambulance and i said no. Definitely the stuff of nightmares...fat girl falling and cant get up. I was SOOOOOO humilitated. Thankfully those guys were so nice and helped me get up, but now my arms look like someone beat the hell out of me, my back and right knee are killing me...and its like....what more can go wrong in my life? *sigh*


----------



## TraciJo67

Rowan said:


> i confess that yesterday really really sucked. On top of all the family drama im dealing with right now, i went out to karaoke last night and at the end of the night i tripped and fell in front of god and everyone and i hurt my knee and so i couldnt get up on my own, two guys had to help lift me off the ground and here the cops asked if i needed an ambulance and i said no. Definitely the stuff of nightmares...fat girl falling and cant get up. I was SOOOOOO humilitated. Thankfully those guys were so nice and helped me get up, but now my arms look like someone beat the hell out of me, my back and right knee are killing me...and its like....what more can go wrong in my life? *sigh*



It could be much, much, much worse, Rowan. I hope that you never discover how much worse it could be.

That said, yikes ... can relate to the embarrassment of falling. Years ago, I slipped on a patch of ice and literally cartwheeled in the air, in front of a huge group of people. Fortunately, I wasn't seriously injured, but felt like curling into a ball and dying from the humiliation, anyway :blush:


----------



## mszwebs

I confess that I have no idea how the hell I became unsubscribed from this thread...


----------



## mossystate

mszwebs said:


> I confess that I have no idea how the hell I became unsubscribed from this thread...



You needed to run screaming...it happens to everybody.


----------



## mszwebs

mossystate said:


> You needed to run screaming...it happens to everybody.



Probably.

Also, even posting in the thread again didn't subscribe me. I had to physically re-subscribe, once I saw there was a reply, and I wasn't being notified.

WEIRD.

Apparently someone or SOME THING wants me out of this thread. 

Well...I'M NOT GOIN. lol


----------



## mossystate

Heehee. You are such a fraud.


----------



## thejuicyone

IC that you're totally amazing. But, you knew that already.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I have no regret telling the hawaiian landscaper to scram on the Kon Tiki.


----------



## vardon_grip

snuggletiger said:


> IC I have no regret telling the hawaiian landscaper to scram on the Kon Tiki.



...but, the Kon Tiki was manned by Norwegians that missed Hawaii by 2400 nautical miles.


----------



## goofy girl

Ok,since the annoying you thread is only for one annoying thing, I'll put my current annoyances here instead. 

So..I confess that my current annoyances are, in no particular order:

assholes, bitches, working for the biggest bitch ever, people that spit in front of me, people that sit in the disabled seating but don't give up their seats for elderly/disabled/pregnant folks on the bus, feeling lost, like a failure, like things will never be "right", being overtired, overstressed, oversensitive, being so nice all the time that when I finally say no to someone for something they act like I'm the biggest bitch that ever set foot on the earth, waiting for people to answer questions to first time home-buyers who are nervous and just want a fucking RETURNED PHONE CALL, feeling disconnected from everyone and everything and like I will never "belong" anywhere, not knowing how to move forward with goals dreams and wishes, the never ending feeling of not ever being good enough for anything, having a sick, old cat and no car to take her to the vet and the only person I can find to help me get her there is my Mom who finally gave in after I offered to pay her, and just feeling that lately life is just one big fucking itch I can't seem to scratch. *sigh*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TraciJo67 said:


> It could be much, much, much worse, Rowan. I hope that you never discover how much worse it could be.
> 
> That said, yikes ... can relate to the embarrassment of falling. Years ago, I slipped on a patch of ice and literally cartwheeled in the air, in front of a huge group of people. Fortunately, I wasn't seriously injured, but felt like curling into a ball and dying from the humiliation, anyway :blush:



These fall stories remind me of July 4, 2008 at the crowd gathered to watch fireworks in a huge parking lot near where I live. Grabbed an ancient lawn chair that had been out in the weather a long, long time and didn't think much of it. The fireworks hadn't started yet when it made a VERY LOUD pop noise. I realized that one metal pieces/bolts that held it together must have caused that noise. Realizing that if I move, it will probably topple me...I just sat in it. It was fine....for a while. Eventually, it just started folding in on itself....with me in it while it made it's way slowly to the ground. I landed nicely enough...in front of all those people. 
My mom seemed to feel sorry for me.....and was probably more embarrassed than I was, methinks  but at least she didn't yell her head off about it and instead just tried to help me. I simply scooted off the chair and sat with my legs crossed on the ground for the rest of the fire works. 
Yes, I picked up the chair and took it home for the dumpster when we left.....
I'm sure one smooth cookie, eh? :doh: :blush:


----------



## mszwebs

IC this the best Fecebook status message I've ever been a part of:


*John F. thanks Jessica Z. for the BigGalsLingerie.com friend suggestion that pops up everyday no matter how many times he hits the x next to it.*

Ok, I also confess that I checked Facebook from my phone in the bathroom at work...and when I read that, i started giggling. Then I started laughing. Then, I was like...hysterical. I even snorted. People were asking me if I was OK, because I would stop laughing and then start again lol.

This went on even when I made it back to my desk, for like 20 minutes.

 Yay.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> IC this the best Fecebook status message I've ever been a part of:
> 
> 
> *John F. thanks Jessica Z. for the BigGalsLingerie.com friend suggestion that pops up everyday no matter how many times he hits the x next to it.*
> 
> Ok, I also confess that I checked Facebook from my phone in the bathroom at work...and when I read that, i started giggling. Then I started laughing. Then, I was like...hysterical. I even snorted. People were asking me if I was OK, because I would stop laughing and then start again lol.
> 
> This went on even when I made it back to my desk, for like 20 minutes.
> 
> Yay.



Oh my...........that sounds like the stuff I do......at work and elsewhere.....a lot :doh:  :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lmao, that's hilarious Jess.


----------



## snuggletiger

vardon_grip said:


> ...but, the Kon Tiki was manned by Norwegians that missed Hawaii by 2400 nautical miles.



Precisely my point.


----------



## Webmaster

Add to your list of reading: Be Alert To Common Traits of Stalkers


----------



## saucywench

These are fascinating as well:

Freeing Yourself from the Narcissist in Your Life

Re-reading, for the umpteenth time:

People of the Lie: The Hope for Healing Human Evil


----------



## Carrie

I suppose I just prefer lighter reading, but I recommend Instant Harmonica: Quick and Easy Instruction for the Beginner.


----------



## vardon_grip

snuggletiger said:


> Precisely my point.



That you won't give credit to Thor Heyerdahl and misplace it on a Hawaiian landscaper? It's understandable because they share the same love of Chinese tea and Mopeds.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm in the middle of a panic attack because of an offhand comment about food. 

I need to stop seeking approval.


----------



## Fluffy51888

I'm watching a preschool show on Nickelodeon just because I think one of the guys on the show is super adorable. 

He's the one in the yellow and blue...does that make me creepy? :doh:


----------



## TraciJo67

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm watching a preschool show on Nickelodeon just because I think one of the guys on the show is super adorable.
> 
> He's the one in the yellow and blue...does that make me creepy? :doh:



No creepier than me watching my 3-year-old son's show "Imagination Movers" because I'm somewhat turned on by Mover Rich.

Then again, at least he's nearing 40. So ok ... you're creepier


----------



## Fluffy51888

TraciJo67 said:


> No creepier than me watching my 3-year-old son's show "Imagination Movers" because I'm somewhat turned on by Mover Rich.
> 
> Then again, at least he's nearing 40. So ok ... you're creepier




Haha...I keep trying to look up how old he is, but I can't find it. Man, I really am a creeper.


----------



## TraciJo67

Fluffy51888 said:


> Haha...I keep trying to look up how old he is, but I can't find it. Man, I really am a creeper.



If you google "how old is rich collins", up pops a concise, definitive website that says "rich collins is 39 years old." 

works for me, freaky!


----------



## Fluffy51888

LOL...Well, I meant that guy that was on the show I was watching, but that works, too! I love Imagination Movers...haha


----------



## Crystal

IC that I have the same exact number of rep points as I do post count. 

Isn't that like dividing by zero? Shouldn't the world explode or something?


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I confess that this should have been the worst year of my life since I lost my job, went totally broke, nearly lost family from illness, got evicted, can't find a job, had to move 100s of miles away from friends, and moved back in with an abusive family... but if I died tomorrow, I don't think I'd have any regrets about how I've spent the last several months.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I have the same exact number of rep points as I do post count.
> 
> Isn't that like dividing by zero? Shouldn't the world explode or something?



Here I'll give you some rep. Don't share it with anyone. HOARD TEH REPZORS.


Wtf it didn't let me type a message.

Here. I was gonna type:

Penispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenis.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm watching a preschool show on Nickelodeon just because I think one of the guys on the show is super adorable.
> 
> He's the one in the yellow and blue...does that make me creepy? :doh:



How old is he? You better check his ID you pedo......meter.


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> Here I'll give you some rep. Don't share it with anyone. HOARD TEH REPZORS.
> 
> 
> Wtf it didn't let me type a message.
> 
> Here. I was gonna type:
> 
> Penispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenis.



Ahh, so sad! What a nice rep that would have been to wake up to. :happy: 

Heheh.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Famouslastwords said:


> How old is he? You better check his ID you pedo......meter.





Oh, it's all good. I finally found out how old he is. He's 19...I'm safe from jail.


----------



## supersoup

ic i am going to petition whomever the hell i need to in order to get that word wiped from the planet!!!!!! i'm sick of freaking seeing it!


oy.


----------



## Carrie

IC that it's cracking me up that one of the items on my mini To-Do list for this morning is "find pants".


----------



## Crystal

Oh Carrie! That reminds me of a Jeff Foxworthy bit!

"Whenever I had a long, drunken night as a single person, and I went to call in to work the next morning? I didn't try to make something up. I told the truth. 'Excuse me, sir? Yes. I will not be able to come to work today because...I cannot find my clothes. Hmm? Well, I appreciate your concern but I think if I found my house, they'll be near there.'"


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I just made a post, looked in another window, came back and had no idea who the fuck posted exactly what I just did.

Then I remembered that I changed my avatar last night.

:doh:


----------



## Gingembre

IC that i think me and a fairly new friend are on the verge of moving beyond friendship. I think it may be a while before we tip over the edge but that makes each encounter all the more exciting!

I also confess that my mum is driving me MAD today and it's days like this I dislike living at home.

Aaaand IC that I am going to try & watch Glee online later and I hope it's as good as I want it to be!


----------



## Mini

I confess I have written another short story that yes, involves torture and death. And no dialogue whatsoever! I can't write dialogue for the life of me because I do not know how people actually talk. 

Yes, I am banging them off faster than Blackjack in a fat chick's locker room.


----------



## Gingembre

Mini said:


> Yes, I am banging them off faster than Blackjack in a fat chick's locker room.



IC that although I feel mean for laughing (sorry blackjack), i just snorted diet pepsi down my pyjamas coz i was giggling so hard. Now my nose hurts...i guess that's karma


----------



## joswitch

I recommend to everyone "The Tau of Pooh"! Pooh bear that is... And also learning to play the ukelele - cos even when you're blue indigo it's such a happy daft lil instrument it'll make you smile..


----------



## Famouslastwords

Do you mean penis? What's wrong with it? Should I have typed cock instead?

Cockadoodledoo? Perhaps cawk was more in line?

Lovestick? How about Phallus in Wonderland?


I'm bored now. Someone entertain me.

The above message was directed toward my super idol supersoup.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm bored now. Someone entertain me.




Oh I know what I want to do to you right about now......errrrrrrrrrrrrr....I mean for you to do.........:doh:


----------



## DeniseW

what word? I'm dying to know




supersoup said:


> ic i am going to petition whomever the hell i need to in order to get that word wiped from the planet!!!!!! i'm sick of freaking seeing it!
> 
> 
> oy.


----------



## Chef

Abraham Lincoln said of his 1st Secretary of War, Simon P. Cameron, that he was so corrupt that the only thing he wouldn't steal was a red-hot stove. His 2nd War Secretary worried about Lincoln's painful imbecility.


----------



## joswitch

Carrie said:


> IC that it's cracking me up that one of the items on my mini To-Do list for this morning is "find pants".



I lol'd!


----------



## Chef

The Miss America Organization says Rush Limbaugh will be a judge for the 2010 pageant in Las Vegas.

There could be an awkward moment when he has to crown Barack Obama the winner.


----------



## CleverBomb

Chef said:


> The Miss America Organization says Rush Limbaugh will be a judge for the 2010 pageant in Las Vegas.
> 
> There could be an awkward moment when he has to crown Barack Obama the winner.


I confess I miss the Hyde Park board.

-Rusty
(just sayin').


----------



## thejuicyone

IC that you are a baller shot caller.


----------



## Carrie

IC that a sick little part of me enjoys Mondays because I can have Discovery's "A Haunting" on in the background in the afternoon while I work. 

I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY I LIKE THIS LAMEASS SHOW SO MUCH. 


Don't judge me.


----------



## swamptoad

Carrie said:


> IC that a sick little part of me enjoys Mondays because I can have Discovery's "A Haunting" on in the background in the afternoon while I work.
> 
> I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY I LIKE THIS LAMEASS SHOW SO MUCH.
> 
> 
> Don't judge me.





I used to watched that. interesting. hmmmm.. just background sound, huh?  I miss t.v.  it's just quiet as ever at this very moment. ah well, no friggin' commercials. :bow:


----------



## Crystal

IC that I have no idea what this list is about. It has quite a few Dims members on it: http://foxyfatties.wordpress.com/2009/02/17/hello-world/

Then again, it's from a blog that is pretty old and that only has two entries. 

This is what I get for googling my own screen name.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

IC I had a total fat girl moment today. As I drove past Papa John's, I had a tear of joy LITERALLY roll out of my eye. I've been craving it all day.

For 12 years, I ate Papa John's 1-2 times a week, every single freaking farkin week... 

I've only had it one time in the last 10 months. :doh:


----------



## Mini

I confess that I just finished another short story, and I think I'm most pleased with this one. It involves very little torture!

Anyone wanna read? Just PM me your addy.


----------



## thejuicyone

Mini said:


> I confess that I just finished another short story, and I think I'm most pleased with this one. It involves very little torture!
> 
> Anyone wanna read? Just PM me your addy.



IC that you are desperate for attention.


----------



## bdog

IC that I'm moderately pathetic.


----------



## Mini

thejuicyone said:


> IC that you are desperate for attention.



I confess that you suck.


----------



## thejuicyone

Mini said:


> I confess that you suck.



IC that indeed, I do suck...very well. 
okay,that's plenty of innuendos for one day.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*IC I'm Paranoid about getting sick. *

But I'm Justified! I've no health care, and last year [due to having to see a doctor I'd never seen before cause I and my fathers of 10+ years was out. And she didn't listen to what we said we usually were prescribed] I had Bronchitus bad for about 6 months. 


My Dad is Sick, Stepmother not feeling well, My younger brother was down hard yesterday [but felt better by last night, once he got everything out of his stomach] 

I've been keeping myself isolated as much as possible, washing my hands like someone with severe OCD... I don't want to risk it! I've even pumped myself up mentally "Your not gonna get sick!, Your Healthy!, Nobody's sick, there's nothing going around" and sleep! I've been making sure to sleep at least 10 hours! 


Ugh. It's exhausting being paranoid! Lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

This is the happiest time of my life. I'm moving in with my guy, possibly planning a wedding *can't decide between starting a savings for a house or small wedding* and working on finding a new job in Texas.

My current job is sucking all the life out of me and I am about to the end of my rope. My last day is November 20th and honestly, I'm not sure I'm going to make it without killing someone. I may have to get out of the adult business for a while and go back to working just in the classroom.

*sigh*


----------



## Gingembre

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I have no idea what this list is about. It has quite a few Dims members on it: http://foxyfatties.wordpress.com/2009/02/17/hello-world/
> 
> Then again, it's from a blog that is pretty old and that only has two entries.
> 
> This is what I get for googling my own screen name.



I clicked the link and discovered I'm on the list too! I'm impressed that I'm included, and i scored a "2"....but what does it all mean?! Damn you, crystal, for googling your own screen name!


----------



## Crystal

Gingembre said:


> I clicked the link and discovered I'm on the list too! I'm impressed that I'm included, and i scored a "2"....but what does it all mean?! Damn you, crystal, for googling your own screen name!



Haha. I know!

I wanna know what it means, but more importantly, I wanna know why I'm the ONLY one on the list without a number beside my name. 

Here's the link for those wondering what we're talking about: http://foxyfatties.wordpress.com/200...7/hello-world/


----------



## mossystate

I'm a 4...I'm a 4!  GWAR is the only one with an asterisk next to her name. Uhoh....you know what that means.


----------



## Paquito

I'm not on it 

Let me cry in my corner...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MisticalMisty said:


> This is the happiest time of my life. I'm moving in with my guy, possibly planning a wedding *can't decide between starting a savings for a house or small wedding* and working on finding a new job in Texas.
> 
> My current job is sucking all the life out of me and I am about to the end of my rope. My last day is November 20th and honestly, I'm not sure I'm going to make it without killing someone. I may have to get out of the adult business for a while and go back to working just in the classroom.
> 
> *sigh*



Do the wedding. Just saying.....one time in a life event (supposedly...for some people anyway  ).....so do it right


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> Haha. I know!
> 
> I wanna know what it means, but more importantly, I wanna know why I'm the ONLY one on the list without a number beside my name.
> 
> Here's the link for those wondering what we're talking about: http://foxyfatties.wordpress.com/200...7/hello-world/




I'm on it too...wtf? Apparentley I'm a 3...I hope that's not out of ten.


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm on it too...wtf? Apparentley I'm I a 3...I hope that's not out of ten.



I hope not either. No one is above a 5!


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> I hope not either. No one is above a 5!




Hmm. How mysterious. Now it's gonna bug me until someone explains it...lol


----------



## Blackjack

I think it might be the list of who posted in a thread and how many times they posted.

Not certain, but it's an idea.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Since I had a 4...one of the high numbers, I am figuring it has something to do with post-whoring  :doh:


----------



## Crystal

I still wanna know why I'm on the list but am the ONLY person without a number next to his/her name.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrystalUT11 said:


> I still wanna know why I'm on the list but am the ONLY person without a number next to his/her name.



Your post was deleted 


I'm just of the opinion that someone that went to so much trouble to make a nothing blog and type in so many names and making some kind of "running tab" like that......has way too much time on their hands, methinks 

But...who knows. Perhaps we shall never know......


----------



## Mini

CrystalUT11 said:


> Haha. I know!
> 
> I wanna know what it means, but more importantly, I wanna know why I'm the ONLY one on the list without a number beside my name.
> 
> Here's the link for those wondering what we're talking about: http://foxyfatties.wordpress.com/200...7/hello-world/



Yay, top tier!


----------



## Crystal

Mini said:


> Yay, top tier!



Okay, Mini. Do YOU know what this list means?  

Hehe


----------



## Mini

CrystalUT11 said:


> Okay, Mini. Do YOU know what this list means?
> 
> Hehe



Not a clue!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Mini said:


> Yay, top tier!


Or bottom.


----------



## Mini

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Or bottom.



I refuse to acknowledge that there are people in the world who dislike me.


----------



## mossystate

I have very few people on my Facebook. I never intended on having any...just wasn't going to get into it. Most of the folks I do have are Dimmers. lol I have a few family members, but I was ignoring requests from anybody else...including people I went to school with...old friends...current ones...etc..etc.. Just did not feel a desire to get into all that. 

So, I just had accepted a request from a woman from one of my high schools. She is UBER religious. I did not know that when I added her. That's her thing...fine...dandy. I am just wondering which of us will be the first to delete the other.  I don't think I want a bunch of religious crap on my page. She will probably not care for my stuff, she is THAT religious. 

Placing bets.


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> I have very few people on my Facebook. I never intended on having any...just wasn't going to get into it. Most of the folks I do have are Dimmers. lol I have a few family members, but I was ignoring requests from anybody else...including people I went to school with...old friends...current ones...etc..etc.. Just did not feel a desire to get into all that.
> 
> So, I just had accepted a request from a woman from one of my high schools. She is UBER religious. I did not know that when I added her. That's her thing...fine...dandy. I am just wondering which of us will be the first to delete the other.  I don't think I want a bunch of religious crap on my page. She will probably not care for my stuff, she is THAT religious.
> 
> Placing bets.



I have someone that on my facebook that gets deleted and re-added all the time LOL We used to spend a lot of time together when we both lived in Newport but haven't seen each other in years. I still think she's great but the only things she ever posts are about politics (we don't share the same views..at all) or about red wine. The red wine stuff doesn't really bother me, it just makes her sound like a big drunk and if that's how she wants to portray herself let her....but the political stuff drives me CRAZY. I swear it's like she's trying to pick fights.


----------



## Paquito

So today, on my way to class, I notice that there's a crowd in the courtyard. Curious, I walk up to them and what to do you know, it was a religious "debate." The "debate" because instead of listening to each other, there was just alot of screaming. There were signs saying "You're going to hell," "BELIEVE IN JESUS, HE'LL SAVE YOUR SOUL," and even a few wooden crosses. Then we had the LGBTQ group waving rainbow flags and screaming that Christians are evil and extremely closed-minded. I suspect there was bloodshed. 

Man I love college, unwinable fights really are lovely. I reallyyyy wanted to skip class just to watch the madness unfold. :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu

I have so much to do before I leave for NJ tomorrow, but I'm lacking motivation...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> I have very few people on my Facebook. I never intended on having any...just wasn't going to get into it. Most of the folks I do have are Dimmers. lol I have a few family members, but I was ignoring requests from anybody else...including people I went to school with...old friends...current ones...etc..etc.. Just did not feel a desire to get into all that.
> 
> So, I just had accepted a request from a woman from one of my high schools. She is UBER religious. I did not know that when I added her. That's her thing...fine...dandy. I am just wondering which of us will be the first to delete the other.  I don't think I want a bunch of religious crap on my page. She will probably not care for my stuff, she is THAT religious.
> 
> Placing bets.



I have a bunch of old school mates on my FB- a few of them are the only ones that send me "christian apps" or to join "christian causes". I just hit the ignore button whenever I get one of those......

Funny, I keep wondering why they ASSUME I'm a Christian....:blink:


----------



## Blackjack

OMG BACON SOAP


----------



## AuntHen

I have a teensie weensie crush on my brother in laws best friend! He is so funny and fuh-iiiinnnneee!! I want to ask him if I can smell him, he looks like he smells really good!! hehehehehe :blush: (but shhhhhhhhhhhhh... it's a secret)


ps~ even though he dates all kinds of pretty girls, I think HE secretly likes BBW's for some reason. He gives off that vibe sometimes


----------



## HottiMegan

My son's surgery is 3 days away. That makes #9 in his short life. I am scared. I don't know why i'm so scared this time around. The only time i was this scared was his cleft palate repair at 18 months old. I have this overwhelming fear of losing my sweet little guy. He was born with a condition that makes intubation during surgery a difficulty. An anesthesiologist once said that Pierre Robin is two of the top five things that make a doctor pucker during surgery.


----------



## Famouslastwords

HottiMegan said:


> My son's surgery is 3 days away. That makes #9 in his short life. I am scared. I don't know why i'm so scared this time around. The only time i was this scared was his cleft palate repair at 18 months old. I have this overwhelming fear of losing my sweet little guy. He was born with a condition that makes intubation during surgery a difficulty. An anesthesiologist once said that Pierre Robin is two of the top five things that make a doctor pucker during surgery.



Oh sweetie, I hope this turns out alright for you, I'll try to remember to light a candle for you.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess I got to say "he wanted to draw a penis" in class today and didn't get in trouble!! College ftw.

Almost everybody laughed, I think. Including the guy I was talking about. He laughed loooooooud.


----------



## KittyKitten

_I am angry with myself for getting into a fight on this forum. I vowed to myself to never engage in an e-catfight with another poster, and I did. I got lured in. I am upset. _


----------



## thejuicyone

I confess that someone will be getting this for the holidays.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess I'm compulsively checking the NJ bash pics thread and Facebook for more pics. Come onnnnn, pics!


----------



## Crystal

IC that I am currently having a pretty bad gallbladder attack and have no idea what to do about it.

I'm having surgery to have the gallbladder removed very soon (possibly next week), but these attacks are painful and there's nothing that I've tried that is relieving the pain. Ibuprofen, cold washcloth, changing positions while laying/sitting...nothing is working. I'm just sitting here in pain, waiting on the stone to pass.

*sighs* I can't wait to have this thing taken out.


----------



## littlefairywren

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I am currently having a pretty bad gallbladder attack and have no idea what to do about it.
> 
> I'm having surgery to have the gallbladder removed very soon (possibly next week), but these attacks are painful and there's nothing that I've tried that is relieving the pain. Ibuprofen, cold washcloth, changing positions while laying/sitting...nothing is working. I'm just sitting here in pain, waiting on the stone to pass.
> 
> *sighs* I can't wait to have this thing taken out.



Good luck with the op sweetie, hope you are feeling better in no time


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I am currently having a pretty bad gallbladder attack and have no idea what to do about it.
> 
> I'm having surgery to have the gallbladder removed very soon (possibly next week), but these attacks are painful and there's nothing that I've tried that is relieving the pain. Ibuprofen, cold washcloth, changing positions while laying/sitting...nothing is working. I'm just sitting here in pain, waiting on the stone to pass.
> 
> *sighs* I can't wait to have this thing taken out.



What you eat.....you have to find the pattern. Certain foods bothered me more than others. Such as....any type of raw veggie along with any kind of oil did it bad for me. Example: Sauteed squash or tomato/onion with Italian salad dressing. 

Limit the fatty foods....seriously. Keep a list of everything you eat to see what triggered the attack.

Did you have oil or mayo on a subway sandwich? The veggies and oil/vinegar on a sub sandwich would give me some of my worst attacks....worse than fried foods....no kidding.


----------



## Crystal

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What you eat.....you have to find the pattern. Certain foods bothered me more than others. Such as....any type of raw veggie along with any kind of oil did it bad for me. Example: Sauteed squash or tomato/onion with Italian salad dressing.
> 
> Limit the fatty foods....seriously. Keep a list of everything you eat to see what triggered the attack.
> 
> Did you have oil or mayo on a subway sandwich? The veggies and oil/vinegar on a sub sandwich would give me some of my worst attacks....worse than fried foods....no kidding.



I've eaten very little today, but I did make a sandwich earlier. I used whole wheat bread, lean turkey, spinach, and miracle whip. Maybe it was the miracle whip? Though, it has much, much less fat than mayo.

I also ate a few Baked Lays chips. 

I haven't had anything today that should cause a major attack like this, so I'm thinking that maybe this is a sign that I shouldn't wait until Winter break (when my surgery is currently scheduled) to have the gallbladder removed. I am going to call tomorrow to see if the surgery can be moved up.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I am currently having a pretty bad gallbladder attack and have no idea what to do about it.
> 
> I'm having surgery to have the gallbladder removed very soon (possibly next week), but these attacks are painful and there's nothing that I've tried that is relieving the pain. Ibuprofen, cold washcloth, changing positions while laying/sitting...nothing is working. I'm just sitting here in pain, waiting on the stone to pass.
> 
> *sighs* I can't wait to have this thing taken out.



While I was waiting to have my gallbladder taken out I had such a bad attack that I called the doctor. He put me in the hospital that night and I had surgery the next morning. He said since it was so bad there was no reason to wait to do the surgery. Maybe you should ask your doc about doing the same.
Good luck with the surgery. I was so glad to have mine out and felt so much better afterwards.


----------



## Carrie

I confess that getting periodic emails from Amazon like this one crack me up, though I don't really know why: 






I have also gotten them as someone who has shown an interest in snacks, and in cookies.


----------



## snuggletiger

but what kind of cookies thats the important question.


----------



## Carrie

snuggletiger said:


> but what kind of cookies thats the important question.


That's between me and my friend/mother/secretlover Amazon.com, thanksverymuch.


----------



## Sugar

IC that despite a full nights sleep and one minor chore today I'm exhausted. I'm thinking I need to retire.

I'm so tired that I first posted this on the crush thread. :doh:


----------



## sweet&fat

IC that a former student of mine has just tried to friend me on facebook. He was my favorite student, very outspoken and intelligent, but he also had a crush on me and tried to get me to come to his studio to critique his paintings. Obviously I'm not going to accept his friend request, but I don't want to ignore him completely. Yet there's absolutely nothing appropriate to say in this situation besides nothing at all! sigh. oh well...


----------



## ladle

sweet&fat said:


> IC that a former student of mine has just tried to friend me on facebook. He was my favorite student, very outspoken and intelligent, but he also had a crush on me and tried to get me to come to his studio to critique his paintings. Obviously I'm not going to accept his friend request, but I don't want to ignore him completely. Yet there's absolutely nothing appropriate to say in this situation besides nothing at all! sigh. oh well...



It's called 'friend purgatory'......not accepted....not denied......I do it all the time.


----------



## mszwebs

ladle said:


> It's called 'friend purgatory'......not accepted....not denied......I do it all the time.



Quoted for truth.

I (shame, SHAME Jessica) had someone sitting in FP for over a year before I finally messaged them and was like...is it cool if I accept your friend request at this point? lol.

Ah well


----------



## ladle

mszwebs said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> I (shame, SHAME Jessica) had someone sitting in FP for over a year before I finally messaged them and was like...is it cool if I accept your friend request at this point? lol.
> 
> Ah well



Oh shit..I had to make another post as I _was_ sitting on 666 posts
PHEW


----------



## OIFMountaineer

I confess that, in the past year, I have read the LOLCatz bible more than the Christian one.

I confess that I am looking in my fridge and cupboard for the best thing to pair with BBQ Sauce. (Sweet Potato Fries?)

I confess that, in light of the aforementioned confession, being a bachelor with no culinary skills sucks.

I confess that I will probably oversleep tomorrow morning.

I confess that I just thought that I could've spread these confessions over a few posts, thus bumping my post count and increasing my street cred.

I confess that I hope she's sleeping warm and feeling better tomorrow.

IC that I just figured out what "IC" stands for.


----------



## mszwebs

OIFMountaineer said:


> I confess that, in the past year, I have read the LOLCatz bible more than the Christian one.
> 
> I confess that I am looking in my fridge and cupboard for the best thing to pair with BBQ Sauce. (Sweet Potato Fries?)
> 
> I confess that, in light of the aforementioned confession, being a bachelor with no culinary skills sucks.
> 
> I confess that I will probably oversleep tomorrow morning.
> 
> I confess that I just thought that I could've spread these confessions over a few posts, thus bumping my post count and increasing my street cred.
> 
> I confess that I hope she's sleeping warm and feeling better tomorrow.
> 
> IC that I just figured out what "IC" stands for.



Onion rings go well with the bbq.

IC I would say more, but he ^^^^ has no street cred


----------



## OIFMountaineer

mszwebs said:


> Onion rings go well with the bbq.



Needless to say, I need to go to the store. Onion rings do sound good though.




mszwebs said:


> IC I would say more, but he ^^^^ has no street cred



:bow:

I'm just a lower-case g, just wait till I'm a big G. Hundred dollar bills y'all. (A little love for R. Kelly)


----------



## SparkGirl

*You are the devil...*



ladle said:


> Oh shit..I had to make another post as I _was_ sitting on 666 posts
> PHEW


----------



## snuggletiger

Carrie said:


> That's between me and my friend/mother/secretlover Amazon.com, thanksverymuch.



just for that you get a HARRUMPH 
People who won't share what kind of cookies they like.


----------



## Surlysomething

Some things take you_ so by surprise_ that you don't even have the words to express how you feel.

I confess that i'm feeling quite devastated today...


----------



## Sugar

IC I'm pretty much in love with every single character on Glee.


----------



## KFD

I am realizing that I subconciously sabatoge any chance I have at a relationship. I believe it is psychological failsafe for me, because as it sits right now, I am a broke ass sailor living in barracks on a navy base, with my vehicles being thousands of miles away from me. I am also realizing that relationships are best to be had when you are older and more stable in life. So single I am staying!


----------



## goofy girl

IC I'm so tired of feeling not good enough, confused, lost and that I will never accomplish anything important. Or not important. *sigh*


----------



## archivaltype

Sugar said:


> IC I'm pretty much in love with every single character on Glee.



My roommate and I missed the first ten minutes last night!! :doh:
Oh well, that's what hulu's for. 

IC that I think Puck and Rachel make the cutest couple. Ever.


----------



## Paquito

archivaltype said:


> My roommate and I missed the first ten minutes last night!! :doh:
> Oh well, that's what hulu's for.
> 
> IC that I think Puck and Rachel make the cutest couple. Ever.



I had no clue that Puck was as good a singer until he sang "Sweet Caroline."

And even though I knew it was gonna happen, I breathed a sigh of relief when Finn got back into Glee.


----------



## Sugar

free2beme04 said:


> I had no clue that Puck was as good a singer until he sang "Sweet Caroline."
> 
> And even though I knew it was gonna happen, I breathed a sigh of relief when Finn got back into Glee.



I really want some sort of resolution with the teacher and his evil wife. I know things move slow but I'm pretty impatient with her being evil lol.


----------



## Paquito

Sugar said:


> I really want some sort of resolution with the teacher and his evil wife. I know things move slow but I'm pretty impatient with her being evil lol.



When are Shuster and Emma just gonna get it over with and have sweet, passionate love in a pool of Germ-X already?

Ya know, cuz that's how she rollz. And she has a great voice, that Emma. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## mszwebs

free2beme04 said:


> When are Shuster and Emma just gonna get it over with and have sweet, passionate love in a pool of Germ-X already?
> 
> Ya know, cuz that's how she rollz. And she has a great voice, that Emma. What a pleasant surprise.



Is there a Glee thread? Cause I think we need one.


ETA - I made a Glee thread, Here!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I have crappy taste in men. That, or I am an arse magnet.....and not in a good way


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I have crappy taste in men. That, or I am an arse magnet.....and not in a good way



oh no what happened? is that the same guy you went out with last week or was it the week before?


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> oh no what happened? is that the same guy you went out with last week or was it the week before?



Just this Wednesday. We agree on a quiet date this time, so the moron takes me to a hotel. I said quiet! NOT SLEAZY lol

For crying out loud, just one decent man...not a smorgasbord


----------



## Buttah

i'm scared. when will my time come? why am i not desired?


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Just this Wednesday. We agree on a quiet date this time, so the moron takes me to a hotel. I said quiet! NOT SLEAZY lol
> 
> For crying out loud, just one decent man...not a smorgasbord



LMAO omgosh, i'm not laughing coz it was a bad date, but coz it's unbelievable that he would do that, and the question why would be pay for a hotel why didn't he just take you to his house? not that it would have been any better by any means, just curious.


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> LMAO omgosh, i'm not laughing coz it was a bad date, but coz it's unbelievable that he would do that, and the question why would be pay for a hotel why didn't he just take you to his house? not that it would have been any better by any means, just curious.



Hey, it's cool. Laugh or cry right? He had the whole thing planned. He even brought his bad of goodies...and I am not talking lollies lol He said, "this is so much more comfortable" as he bounced on the bed! Oh hell no!


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Hey, it's cool. Laugh or cry right? He had the whole thing planned. He even brought his bad of goodies...and I am not talking lollies lol He said, "this is so much more comfortable" as he bounced on the bed! Oh hell no!



Unbelievable, yeah it is always comfortable when i bag of goodies come out on the 2nd or 3rd date. Is he young and just doesn't know any better? So sorry that it didn't work out.


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Unbelievable, yeah it is always comfortable when i bag of goodies come out on the 2nd or 3rd date. Is he young and just doesn't know any better? So sorry that it didn't work out.



38, he knows better! Back on the prowl lol


----------



## Carrie

I'm thinking a "Disastrous Chat Romances" thread would be an interesting counterpoint to the "Great Chat Romances" thread.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Some things take you_ so by surprise_ that you don't even have the words to express how you feel.
> 
> I confess that i'm feeling quite devastated today...



I'm sorry something horrid happened to you. Just want to give you a hug


----------



## Sugar

Carrie said:


> I'm thinking a "Disastrous Chat Romances" thread would be an interesting counterpoint to the "Great Chat Romances" thread.



Like the boy I went to go meet who likes FtoM transgenders and told me I was simply too much of a girl even though I was pretty great?

Yeah those are the _real_ stories of chat.


----------



## Carrie

Sugar said:


> Like the boy I went to go meet who likes FtoM transgenders and told me I was simply too much of a girl even though I was pretty great?
> 
> Yeah those are the _real_ stories of chat.


*subscribes*


----------



## liz (di-va)

Yeah, I wanna subscribe too YAY!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

A few of us Dimmers made it out to see The Gossip tonight. SOO amazing, Beth Ditto is better live than on her CDs.... imo. SO much fun but we stood for like 4 hours and now my feet are killing me. SOOOO WORTH IT! Also sadly my camera wont take pictures anymore, but thankfully it will still do videos. I will post some soon I hope.


----------



## DeerVictory

Sometimes I wish that I were a dynamic retro-pinup dominatrix seductress. 

Instead, I'm a boring prairie sweetheart with an inexplicable penchant for nautical folk songs.

So it goes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

For the first time in my 19.5 years of existance. I Got told I was Hot, by someone who's met me face-to-face. Got Asked if I was Single, Looking for a boyfriend, and if we could hangout sometime. [Even though to that last question I said 'I don't know' ] 


...And Yet. Even now, I Cannot allow myself to be overthrilled. I am hesitant, I am acting cold, Being Logical. .. This is not who I usually am. I am usually one who follows my heart, one who goes with the flow, wispy as they come. But now, I have become a rock. A Block of Ice sprinkled with Bitterness alone. 


" Oh Divine Fate, Why.. ? "


----------



## goofy girl

Raegan said:


> Sometimes I wish that I were a dynamic retro-pinup dominatrix seductress.
> 
> Instead, I'm a boring prairie sweetheart with an inexplicable penchant for nautical folk songs.
> 
> So it goes.



I think a boring prairie sweetheart with an inexplicable penchant for nautical folk songs sounds pretty darn swell. 

Dynamic retro-pinup dominatrix seductresses are way over-rated.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am pretty much sick of being single  I used to love it and cherish it, but it's become old and blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  BUT... I still won't just find someone just to find them (know what I mean) sighhhhhh


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Raegan said:


> Instead, I'm a boring prairie sweetheart with an inexplicable penchant for nautical folk songs.



What an awesome line. Anyone who weaves "penchant" seamlessly into the tapestry of their sentences gets kudos from me.


----------



## liz (di-va)

why am I up why am I up why am I up! ! ? !


----------



## OIFMountaineer

liz (di-va) said:


> why am I up why am I up why am I up! ! ? !



Because you're a member of the super-cool, ultra exclusive DIMS insomnia club?
Ya gotta admit, the monthly newsletter and blazer patch are totally worth it.


----------



## Inhibited

fat9276 said:


> IC I am pretty much sick of being single  I used to love it and cherish it, but it's become old and blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  BUT... I still won't just find someone just to find them (know what I mean) sighhhhhh



Used to be the same, <3ed being single, have no idea what has come over me. I understand though I don't want a boyfriend just for sake of having a boyfriend either, and i don't want an instant family.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

In the last 3 nights. I've not really "Slept" ..I've taken Two 2 Hour long "Power Naps" and that was -it- .


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Raegan said:


> Sometimes I wish that I were a dynamic retro-pinup dominatrix seductress.
> 
> Instead, I'm a boring prairie sweetheart with an inexplicable penchant for nautical folk songs.
> 
> So it goes.


You remind me of a guy who loved being a surf punk. In Missouri. I would think anyone building a Ron Jon in Kansas City, MO has to have somewhat of a screw loose. He also hated the music of Mr. Frank Sinatra, which should itself be sufficient reason to cut out his worthless tongue, but I digress.

And to concur with a follow up poster, there's something sweet and seductive about that rural sweetheart, gingham dress fluttering around in the prairie winds with nary a hint of underthings to restrain her, waiting for her burly man to get home from a day plowing and threshing and whatnot to give her a whole new take on "churning the butter".

I've never tried doing it to "Downeaster Alexa," but I think it could work if you have your denouement during the "AY AY YAYYYY YOOOOOO!" coda.

Take pride in the fact you're unique. Just like everyone else.


----------



## RobitusinZ

If a video game has RPG elements in it, especially if it's some sort of character development, I'm awesome at it.


----------



## liz (di-va)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Because you're a member of the super-cool, ultra exclusive DIMS insomnia club?
> Ya gotta admit, the monthly newsletter and blazer patch are totally worth it.


Oooh yah, right. When's our next meeting again? 2:40 am? 4:15 am?


----------



## OIFMountaineer

liz (di-va) said:


> Oooh yah, right. When's our next meeting again? 2:40 am? 4:15 am?



Yes. I'll see who else I can drag up. Maybe we should start an insomnia thread?

_Holy crap, I'm a "Senior Member"! I've arrived._


----------



## HottiMegan

I am so tired. i went to bed too late the last two nights because of making my hubby's wild thing costume. It's now done and I need a nap! If I didn't have to stay up to get max from the bus, i'd so be asleep right now!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OMG. A gold rep star! When the heck did that happen?  I'd been waiting so long I stopped paying attention! lol


----------



## Gingembre

IC that i went to a bar to meet a friend straight from work and consumed a rather large glass of wine. I have since had some dinner, but i think i am still quiiiite squiffy  Sheesh, I can't drink like I used to!

ETA..I also confess that I should not go looking for things on Dims that I know I do not want to find.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that flamenco music makes me super horny. I remembered that today at work after listening to my Charo CD several times. It was a good day.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC I did something I thought I was not capable of doing. I only ended up hurting myself and now I am carrying this guilt. Feeling very foolish


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> IC I did something I thought I was not capable of doing. I only ended up hurting myself and now I am carrying this guilt. Feeling very foolish



Oh LFW, at some time or other, we all do this..... Try to forgive yourself.

Hugs,
Mizz and her Flock


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

fat9276 said:


> IC I am pretty much sick of being single  I used to love it and cherish it, but it's become old and blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  BUT... I still won't just find someone just to find them (know what I mean) sighhhhhh



IC: I feel the same way


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh LFW, at some time or other, we all do this..... Try to forgive yourself.
> 
> Hugs,
> Mizz and her Flock



Thanks Mizz, to you and your Flock lol. I will get there


----------



## Blackjack

In true nerd fashion, my masturbation this morning has been interrupted after seeing a discussion on horror movies.


----------



## Weeze

I'm going for a walk.
With a friend I haven't seen since June, even though she only lives a block away.
This is a little odd. Random. I'm not sure what to say to her, we used to be so close and now? I don't even know her.
But we're going for a walk.


----------



## Sugar

IC that my 1500th post was pure crap. See


----------



## TraciJo67

Sugar said:


> IC that my 1500th post was pure crap. See



You mean ... you don't really love me?


----------



## Sugar

TraciJo67 said:


> You mean ... you don't really love me?



I love you long time. I was just trying to get rid of this stalker named Mermaid girl or something. You know you are my only one until Mossy gets out of jail. :wubu::wubu: You are my jar of bacon grease. :batting:


----------



## TraciJo67

Sugar said:


> I love you long time. I was just trying to get rid of this stalker named Mermaid girl or something. You know you are my only one until Mossy gets out of jail. :wubu::wubu: You are my jar of bacon grease. :batting:



Hon, when Mossy gets out of jail, you're sooooo going to be last year's rancid bacon grease. I guess I can live with the compromise.


----------



## Sugar

TraciJo67 said:


> Hon, when Mossy gets out of jail, you're sooooo going to be last year's rancid bacon grease. I guess I can live with the compromise.



Hell I talk to her in chat every night and I've always been and old tub of smart balance that J bought on accident. Who are we kidding? *heads to the sad thread:


----------



## Carrie

I confess that at 39, men are still a complete mystery to me. 

This fact doesn't affect my fondness for them, though. :blush:


----------



## Chef

IC that at age 42, I still do not like zucchini, or acorn, butternut, or spaghetti squash.


----------



## AuntHen

Inhibited said:


> Used to be the same, <3ed being single, have no idea what has come over me. I understand though I don't want a boyfriend just for sake of having a boyfriend either, and i don't want an instant family.



yeah...i dont even want my own kids... just the man will do thanks.


----------



## AuntHen

Chef said:


> IC that at age 42, I still do not like zucchini, or acorn, butternut, or spaghetti squash.



oh my gosh... zucchini & butternut are the bomb!!!


----------



## AuntHen

Inhibited said:


> Used to be the same, <3ed being single, have no idea what has come over me. I understand though I don't want a boyfriend just for sake of having a boyfriend either, and i don't want an instant family.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: I feel the same way



single girl encouragement hugz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

fat9276 said:


> single girl encouragement hugz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu:



Back atcha!!! :wubu:

Why do they shy away from the feisty ones? Don't they realize the feisty ones can be feisty everywhere......


----------



## thejuicyone

IC that I might, no longer be posting in this thread anymore come sometime soon. :blush:


----------



## Inhibited

ic: that sometimes I'm just an old fashioned girl when it comes to relationships... unfortunately..


----------



## Crystal

IC that I'm 20 years old and that I couldn't be more excited to dress up and go Trick or Treating tomorrow night. Don't judge me. 

*prays for no rain*


----------



## Inhibited

ic: I like Miley Cyrus songs - oh the shame...


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> ic: I like Miley Cyrus songs - oh the shame...



Uh oh, have you been watching Hannah Montanna....lol


----------



## AuntHen

thejuicyone said:


> IC that I might, no longer be posting in this thread anymore come sometime soon. :blush:




woot for you if so :wubu:


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Uh oh, have you been watching Hannah Montanna....lol



lol nah haven't seen it, have been watching channel V though, and i like her new song as well as her older ones like "fly one the wall', and "7 things i hate about you" at least i think thats what they are called, i like some of her others as well.


----------



## Donna

thejuicyone said:


> IC that I might, no longer be posting in this thread anymore come sometime soon. :blush:



Erm...does one have to be single to confess in this thread? I thought random single confessions meant one is making *a* confession (thus a single confession) and not confessing because one is single.


----------



## goofy girl

Donna said:


> Erm...does one have to be single to confess in this thread? I thought random single confessions meant you were making one confession (thus a single confession) and not confessing because one is single.



me, too!!!!


----------



## music_maid

I enjoy walking around naked, even in front of roomates :blush:


----------



## goofy girl

I confess that I'm glad I never had roommates that liked walking around naked in front of me


----------



## music_maid

goofy girl said:


> I confess that I'm glad I never had roommates that liked walking around naked in front of me



People DON'T like that? :blush:


----------



## Allie Cat

music_maid said:


> People DON'T like that? :blush:



Some people do.. It really depends on the roommate. If mine walked around naked I'd be rather perturbed.


----------



## goofy girl

music_maid said:


> People DON'T like that? :blush:



ooohhh I am CERTAIN that there are plenty that do!!  lol


IC that I'm in one of those long term ruts and I just want to run away screaming 'WHAT THE HELL DID I DO TO DESERVE THIS?!!? WHERE THE FUCK DID I GO WRONG?!?!" 

I also know that like everything, this too shall pass. So I'll just continue to be my upbeat, perky self and smile through it until it's over. It's just so damn exhausting.


----------



## thejuicyone

Donna said:


> Erm...does one have to be single to confess in this thread? I thought random single confessions meant one is making *a* confession (thus a single confession) and not confessing because one is single.



I guess that could be interpreted both ways. My bad. :doh:

But, while I'm here...IC that I will have the hottest costume at the halloween party tonight.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, this thread is not just for single people.. lol. The thread was originally about making a single (read: one) confession per post. That's gone by the wayside now, and it's just a confession thread in general, but it retains the original title so people know it's a continuation of the same thread.


----------



## Paquito

IC that my best friend is getting engaged thanksgiving, married Valentine's Day.
IC that I've been in love with her for 4 years.
IC that she just told me that she always thought that we'd get married someday, but that she's really happy now and she wants me to be the best man.
IC that this is the worst Halloween ever.


----------



## littlefairywren

free2beme04 said:


> IC that my best friend is getting engaged thanksgiving, married Valentine's Day.
> IC that I've been in love with her for 4 years.
> IC that she just told me that she always thought that we'd get married someday, but that she's really happy now and she wants me to be the best man.
> IC that this is the worst Halloween ever.



((((free2beme04)))).....sorry


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, I have recently discovered I have an odd obsession with "Gomez Addams" 

Morticia is one lucky bitch, I tell ya. One. Lucky. Chick.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

thejuicyone said:


> But, while I'm here...IC that I will have the hottest costume at the halloween party tonight.



What did you go as?


----------



## Wagimawr

IC I now feel like a real superficial dickhole after my crush thread post. Please tell me it's okay to think lots of girls are beautiful. *hides again*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> IC I now feel like a real superficial dickhole after my crush thread post. Please tell me it's okay to think lots of girls are beautiful. *hides again*




I post my ass off in the hot boy thread......so it's okay Jason


----------



## JoyJoy

Can you see me waving from deck 5 in this photo?

No? 

Give me a few weeks and again. I'll be on there somewhere.... 


I know, I know...you're sick of hearing about it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> Can you see me waving from deck 5 in this photo?
> 
> No?
> 
> Give me a few weeks and again. I'll be on there somewhere....
> 
> 
> I know, I know...you're sick of hearing about it.




I'm not sick of it because I haven't heard yet- you're going on a cruise???


----------



## JoyJoy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not sick of it because I haven't heard yet- you're going on a cruise???


 
Yes, my sweet, darling, incredible brother, who happens to be a big-wig for a major travel company scored enough slots for my mom, siblings and I to go on the maiden voyage of this new ship. So, that's where we'll be spending Thanksgiving. The only downer is that I can't take anyone else with me, but I'm not going to let that keep me from enjoying my mini-vacation.


----------



## Ruffie

I confess that I cleaned out one of my two china cabinets out today and after washing and polishing everything I had a hell of a time getting it all back in despite taking out a silver tea set I want to give to my adopted daughter!:doh:


----------



## DeerVictory

I think he'd be happier with her.

I'm afraid that he thinks so too.


----------



## Carrie

I love boys. :smitten:


That is all.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I am a boy! Score!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that my daughter brought home a big bag of Halloween candy after going trick or treating with her younger brothers this weekend. I smelled inside the bag and it smelled wonderful...like chocolate and sweet and the Halloweens of my childhood...oh how a smell can bring back such memories! :happy:


----------



## Crystal

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that my daughter brought home a big bag of Halloween candy after going trick or treating with her younger brothers this weekend. I smelled inside the bag and it smelled wonderful...like chocolate and sweet and the Halloweens of my childhood...oh how a smell can bring back such memories! :happy:



Your confession just made me reach over to my nightstand and grab my huge bag of Halloween candy from Saturday night. 

IC that as a 20 year old, I went Trick or Treating. Yes, I went into a neighborhood dressed up, brought my orange plastic pumpkin, knocked on doors, said Trick or Treat, and got free candy. 

Granted, I went with two younger cousins. But hey...I wasn't ashamed. It was fun.


----------



## Gingembre

Raegan said:


> I think he'd be happier with her.
> 
> I'm afraid that he thinks so too.



Awwww. *hugs* I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I've wasted another day of my life. I've wasted too many days in my life. Sometimes I feel like I've wasted my life. Ugh.


----------



## Allie Cat

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that I've wasted another day of my life. I've wasted too many days in my life. Sometimes I feel like I've wasted my life. Ugh.



I know the feeling, all too well. >.<


----------



## thejuicyone

IC that this "witness sketch" was my night cap on Halloween. Not even my boobs could get me out of this one.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I have decided to just take a chance and do it!!!


----------



## Sugar

IC that I am about to go postal. I have never been so bored, so sad, so lonely or so unsatisfied.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I finally just deleted my myspace account after 6 years.


----------



## DeerVictory

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I finally just deleted my myspace account after 6 years.



Was it empowering?


----------



## Crystal

Raegan said:


> Was it empowering?



It _was _empowering.

I thought it would be tough.

It wasn't.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> Yes, my sweet, darling, incredible brother, who happens to be a big-wig for a major travel company scored enough slots for my mom, siblings and I to go on the maiden voyage of this new ship. So, that's where we'll be spending Thanksgiving. The only downer is that I can't take anyone else with me, but I'm not going to let that keep me from enjoying my mini-vacation.



Oh wow! Definitely a once in a lifetime opportunity type thing- don't you dare miss it!
I hope you have a wonderful time with your family on your free cruise  :bow:


----------



## Paquito

I am so sick of hearing football in the damn living room every Sunday and Monday. And the World Series can suck it too.


----------



## Gingembre

IC that I am really not happy being single at the moment. I want someone to hug me and text me things to make me smile and generally give a damn about how I am. IC that this annoys me because it is SO much more convenient for me to be single right now, not least because I am moving continents in a few months. Hmmph.


----------



## Carrie

Gingembre said:


> IC that I am really not happy being single at the moment. I want someone to hug me and text me things to make me smile and generally give a damn about how I am. IC that this annoys me because it is SO much more convenient for me to be single right now, not least because I am moving continents in a few months. Hmmph.


I really miss the random texts, too. Such a seemingly minor, silly little thing that can totally change the tone of your day, just knowing your special person is thinking about you.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC now that I am almost done fixing up the house I feel like just being a homebody.


----------



## saucywench

I confess that felt damned good.

*exhales*


----------



## Littleghost

I confess that I don't ever remember doing one of these before, and that the developing tryst between my new scanner and coloring/painting my drawings has me wanting to punch my old painting teacher out for souring me on it for so long. Also, I confess that apparently I'm doing it wrong since this has been three confessions all in one.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

IC that Kirstie Alley is REALLY annoying lately. When will she realize she is beautiful AS IS? 

IC that I am addicted to the original Melrose Place and that's my happy thing these days, getting to sit down at the end of the day and watch a few episodes. And IC, 10 yrs later I still want to slap Allison!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Inhibited said:


> ic: I like Miley Cyrus songs - oh the shame...



IC I also listen to her stuff sometimes but I guess I can use the excuse that my son has been in love with her for 3 years so I'm being forced to endure it...  



Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm watching a preschool show on Nickelodeon just because I think one of the guys on the show is super adorable.
> 
> He's the one in the yellow and blue...does that make me creepy? :doh:





TraciJo67 said:


> No creepier than me watching my 3-year-old son's show "Imagination Movers" because I'm somewhat turned on by Mover Rich.



Ladies, Zoboomofoo is where it's at - the Kratt brothers are fine: http://pbskids.org/zoboo/kratts.html


----------



## mossystate

DitzyBrunette said:


> When will she realize she is beautiful AS IS?





I guess I should rethink putting some color on my hair...and oh so many other things.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that science is awesome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC I wrote new smut....and want to share it because that makes me feel all warm and tingly.....

Anyhoo, if you want to read an erotic story, click the link. As always, if erotica isn't your cup of tea, then do NOT click that link

New Guy part II
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1314189

They take it to a whole new level this time around


----------



## MisticalMisty

I have a phone interview tomorrow with a school in Texas. This is the first time I've actually heard from anyone.

Good thoughts appreciated!


----------



## goofy girl

MisticalMisty said:


> I have a phone interview tomorrow with a school in Texas. This is the first time I've actually heard from anyone.
> 
> Good thoughts appreciated!



GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Keeping my fingers crossed, Misty!!!


----------



## sunandshadow

I was dreaming that I was a stone sculptor, using a hammer and chisel to make a sculpture of several BHM soldiers. I noticed that the material I was carving seemed to be half metal and half stone, and I wondered what it was. Then suddenly I knew that it must be called 'Enormeranium'.  I woke myself up giggling.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC I have found myself becoming slowly obsessed with MSPaint Adventures. Specifically, Problem Sleuth and Homestuck. I downloaded the soundtrack to Homestuck, and in turn, found myself in a dream this morning not unlike the Problem Sleuth Imaginary Universe.

I think "Skies of Skaia" has become my permanent WoW background music. I am just in love with the fantastic world it takes me to, so it seems to fit! 

"were doin this man. were makin this hapen."


----------



## Sugar

IC that I've been on dims too much lately. I've had two separate non-racy dreams about two different people being my bf/gf. It wouldn't be so odd if I knew them at all...lol.


----------



## James

I just had my last exam at uni today. Only one more paper remains and then its time to find a job in Portland. I don't really want uni to end but its time to get back to the world of work.


----------



## goofy girl

snuggletiger said:


> IC now that I am almost done fixing up the house I feel like just being a homebody.



I feel like a homebody every day and my apartment is shit LOL


----------



## Ruffie

IC I am a homebody because I am fixing up the house!


----------



## mossystate

* grabs a shopping cart, before I head down the Face aisle, before I hit the Body aisle...nearly Thanksgiving, and I am looking for a worthy man...might find time for other aisles...but...first things first *

* Oh, and, tomatoes...I need tomatoes *

* whistles while I shop *


----------



## Famouslastwords

Sugar said:


> IC that I've been on dims too much lately. I've had two separate non-racy dreams about two different people being my bf/gf. It wouldn't be so odd if I knew them at all...lol.



PleasebemePleasebemePleasebemePleasebemePleasebeme!

I confess it feels good to be back!


----------



## Inhibited

IC I'm heaps tempted to get a credit card...


----------



## Famouslastwords

Inhibited said:


> IC I'm heaps tempted to get a credit card...





Do it and buy New Moon shirts from Torrid!


....for me!


----------



## Inhibited

Famouslastwords said:


> Do it and buy New Moon shirts from Torrid!
> 
> 
> ....for me!



lmao thats why i want it so i can buy T's from Torrid, i want a Glee one though


----------



## Famouslastwords

Torrid is the best!


----------



## Crystal

IC that it bugs the hell out of me that people can't figure out the "Multi-quote" button.
It's extremely annoying to go into a thread and see someone that has posted 7 times in a row instead of multi-quoting.

*shakes head*


----------



## Sugar

Famouslastwords said:


> PleasebemePleasebemePleasebemePleasebemePleasebeme!
> 
> I confess it feels good to be back!



It wasn't, I save my "dreams" of you for times when I'm awake... :wubu:



CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that it bugs the hell out of me that people can't figure out the "Multi-quote" button.
> It's extremely annoying to go into a thread and see someone that has posted 7 times in a row instead of multi-quoting.



Yes! I get like 5 emails because one person has to respond to every single bleepin' post in a particular thread. FFS.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That's so funny. I remember posters saying before that people using the multiquote annoyed them - that it always seemed like the person was too lazy to respond to each post individually. I remember this because I used to use multiquote a lot.  lolol. Just goes to show you can't ever make *everyone* happy.


----------



## Wagimawr

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I remember posters saying before that people using the multiquote annoyed them - that it always seemed like the person was too lazy to respond to each post individually.


Yes, I remember people on Dims being idiots too.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> IC I'm heaps tempted to get a credit card...



If you're not wanting to get a credit card, you could get one of those Visa or Mastercard gift cards. They'll work just like a credit card for purchases. I think there might be an American Express one too. Here in the U.S., we can buy them at the grocery store or practically anywhere.
Hope that helps,
Mizz


----------



## Inhibited

MizzSnakeBite said:


> If you're not wanting to get a credit card, you could get one of those Visa or Mastercard gift cards. They'll work just like a credit card for purchases. I think there might be an American Express one too. Here in the U.S., we can buy them at the grocery store or practically anywhere.
> Hope that helps,
> Mizz



o0o thanks i don't think we have them here, i do have a master card but it is a debit card so am limited to how much i can spend. I did have a credit card but took me forever to pay it off so i really don't want to get another, am a bit torn my head is saying YES get one but my gut feeling says NO...the gut feeling is winning at the moment..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> o0o thanks i don't think we have them here, i do have a master card but it is a debit card so am limited to how much i can spend. I did have a credit card but took me forever to pay it off so i really don't want to get another, am a bit torn my head is saying YES get one but my gut feeling says NO...the gut feeling is winning at the moment..



That's too bad about them not having them there. If you decide to buy something, I thought of you when I saw this..............

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442208003&bmUID=1258262824593

Goes all the way up to size 5.

Your Bad Influence


----------



## Inhibited

lol thanks i have added it to my shopping cart with the other items that i want...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> lol thanks i have added it to my shopping cart with the other items that i want...



LOL There's another one on clearance with a cat attacking a croc clog lol

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442209591&bmUID=1258267693692

Sizes 3 and 5 available.

Your Worst Influence


----------



## Inhibited

Thanks to my worst influence :bow: and lipmixgirl 
(http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66334)
I placed my Torrid order, sorry no catty T though...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> Thanks to my worst influence :bow: and lipmixgirl
> (http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66334)
> I placed my Torrid order, sorry no catty T though...



Yea!! I'm so excited for you! I bet you can't wait to get your package!


----------



## DeerVictory

I want to look candyfloss sweet.
I want pinks, I want blues, I want lolipops and teddybears and big yellow bows. 
I want a pink wig and little whipped cream rings. I want gems and fake jewels.


I'm thinking, "But I'm fat, I'll look silly".

But then I'm like, "maybe me being fat will be the least strange aspect of a pink blue lolipop teddybear bowed wigged whipped cream monster."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Keep thinking there is something wrong with me. 

I've changed. I've become cold, untrusting.
I Don't attempt to "Doll Myself Up" anymore. 
I've no Desire for a man, Minus the possibility of a friendly but physical relationship. 


I no longer have "Crush" like feelings.
I no longer feel attraction to men.


I Never used to be like this.
I used to be free spirited, did everything by what my 'gut' told me. Had Crushes on tons of men, couldn't wait to find a nice guy and to eventually get married, ect. 

_...I don't know what's happend or what I've become. _


and Part of this, makes me sad. Part of this, thinks it's alright. . 


I Confess, I've Changed, and It's all so much for me to think about..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Keep thinking there is something wrong with me.
> 
> I've changed. I've become cold, untrusting.
> I Don't attempt to "Doll Myself Up" anymore.
> I've no Desire for a man, Minus the possibility of a friendly but physical relationship.
> 
> 
> I no longer have "Crush" like feelings.
> I no longer feel attraction to men.
> 
> 
> I Never used to be like this.
> I used to be free spirited, did everything by what my 'gut' told me. Had Crushes on tons of men, couldn't wait to find a nice guy and to eventually get married, ect.
> 
> _...I don't know what's happend or what I've become. _
> 
> 
> and Part of this, makes me sad. Part of this, thinks it's alright. .
> 
> 
> I Confess, I've Changed, and It's all so much for me to think about..



((((((((Hugs))))))))

It sounds like you might be depressed. I often get the same way......no interest and loss of hope that I'll find a guy. I've felt the sad but alright part at the same time too. I think the coldness, not trusting, and not dolling yourself up is a mechanism to push them away.

IMO, it sounds like you might think of looking into some counseling.

Hugs,
Mizz


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Raegan said:


> But then I'm like, "maybe me being fat will be the least strange aspect of a pink blue lolipop teddybear bowed wigged whipped cream monster."



........but you're not a monster.......no matter how you dress...


----------



## JoyJoy

:bounce::bounce::bounce:One week and one day!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:

See? There's my balcony...right there on deck 11! In one week, I'll be having a piña colada with my feet up, basking in the sea breezes and sunshine.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am glad I am done with my lawn  and IC I wish i was going on a cruise too.


----------



## mossystate

JoyJoy said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce:One week and one day!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> See? There's my balcony...right there on deck 11! In one week, I'll be having a piña colada with my feet up, basking in the sea breezes and sunshine.




A pina colada?....A pina colada??

Have fun!


----------



## goofy girl

JoyJoy said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce:One week and one day!!!
> 
> See? There's my balcony...right there on deck 11! In one week, I'll be having a piña colada with my feet up, basking in the sea breezes and sunshine.



I'm so excited for you!! Have a great time!  Send us post cards


----------



## Famouslastwords

JoyJoy said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce:One week and one day!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> See? There's my balcony...right there on deck 11! In one week, I'll be having a piña colada with my feet up, basking in the sea breezes and sunshine.




Awww take me with you!!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

For the first time since a young child, I am actually excited about christmas.

I want to bake and play my christmas music and decorate to the max... 


I wish I still believed in Santa Clause. 
That would be the greatest ever.


----------



## Chef

This is an off-thread comment about 12 Step groups that would probably be deleted from the newly unlocked OA thread. Viewer discretion is laughable.

I used to attend an "Addictions Anonymous" 12-step group therapy type meeting that met in a church. Even though the group met in a remote city from my own, I always used a different name to create even more anonymousness.

After several weeks, I started to feel more relaxed with the group, and when it came time for me to introduce myself, I used my real first name. Nobody said anything, but I felt like a complete ass. 

Later after we broke up for the evening, the leader of the group, who was one of the kindest person I'd ever met, took me aside and remarked. "Its okay, really. Whoever you are. I don't think anyone uses their real name."


----------



## Chef

Also, nothing is gained when someone tries to lump all addictions in one group. There is no synergy gained by grouping men and women with drug, food, and sex addictions in one session. It gets even worse with tangents.


----------



## Chef

I used to avoid cemetaries. They gave me the creeps. Death, and decay, and forgotten monuments. Until I knew someone very close, and helped carry his coffin there.

Now its a place of untold stories, families together and families apart. Years and Years inscribed to withstand the ravages of time. The last place people go to stay. All in ordered rows. In cities, small towns, and in places where towns used to be, or just another farmer's field.


----------



## Weeze

i confess that some days, people here put really really long responses to things... and i do no read them purely because i don't want to read that much.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am glad I am not shoveling 30 tons of rock. and hope trimming the palm tree will be easier work.


----------



## goofy girl

krismiss said:


> i confess that some days, people here put really really long responses to things... and i do no read them purely because i don't want to read that much.



me too. ALLLL the time. I'm know I must miss out an alot, but I don't have the attention span to sit and read a novella.


----------



## Weeze

goofy girl said:


> me too. ALLLL the time. I'm know I must miss out an alot, but I don't have the attention span to sit and read a novella.



Hahahaha exactly!
and it might seem like i'm shallow and inarticulate from the way I post... but I just don't wanna WRITE that much either, hahaha. Not dissing anyone who does that, btw. Most who do have valid opinions, I'm just lazy when i get in jammies and hop online.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I have gotten myself into a bit of a pickle. I know I have to get out of it, but I don't know how to get out of it :doh: 

I HATE messy!


----------



## Chef

Is it just me... or did Hyde Park just appear out of nowhere just outside the Lounge?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I have gotten myself into a bit of a pickle. I know I have to get out of it, but I don't know how to get out of it :doh:
> 
> I HATE messy!



Oh no!! I hope you'll de-brine yourself quickly (sorry, couldn't resist ) and with little mess as possible. Life can be so messy and irritating.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh no!! I hope you'll de-brine yourself quickly (sorry, couldn't resist ) and with little mess as possible. Life can be so messy and irritating.



LOL Nah, my pickles are always men for some reason. 
Why don't they come with warning labels? You know......."hazardous to health" or of late "one use only."


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> LOL Nah, my pickles are always men for some reason.
> Why don't they come with warning labels? You know......."hazardous to health" or of late "one use only."



Wellllllllllll...............I'll be good and keep my comments to myself hehehe


----------



## Chef

Childless? would that be like Carless, if you didn't drive a car.. or meatless if you were vegetarian?

ChildFree. Yeah, I think that's what you meant.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC my pickle is getting larger...


----------



## KittyKitten

_*I really feel that the world will end, if not 2012, then soon enough. So much craziness now. Now 5 year old girls are being raped and murdered(happened here in NC). How can you hurt a precious doll?

Back in the day (And I'm not that old) kids would get kidnapped for RANSOM money but now they do all sort of crazy things to them. I've been hearing sick shit lately in the news--or perhaps it's more blasted now with 24/7 news? Regardless, the world is going crazy. *_


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> IC my pickle is getting larger...


Well shit.


----------



## Inhibited

I used to watch the news religiously, i would get to work and go straight to MSN, news.com.au and check it through out the day... now i don't want to know, i know it is naive, but i would rather not know. 

There were articles for weeks on child and animal abuse and i just stopped reading and watching, if anything serious happens in the area that i need to know about i will hear about it from family and there are always news updates on TV and on the radio so you can't really get away from it. 

If i want to know more about a news story i can just google it..


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Well shit.



My sentiments exactly Mizz! I really am an arse magnet


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> I used to watch the news religiously, i would get to work and go straight to MSN, news.com.au and check it through out the day... now i don't want to know, i know it is naive, but i would rather not know.
> 
> There were articles for weeks on child and animal abuse and i just stopped reading and watching, if anything serious happens in the area that i need to know about i will hear about it from family and there are always news updates on TV and on the radio so you can't really get away from it.
> 
> If i want to know more about a news story i can just google it..



I am the same sweet, hate bad news and ugly stories. If I watch too much of that stuff, it just makes me want to hibernate.


----------



## Blackjack

happyface83 said:


> I really feel that the world will end, if not 2012, then soon enough. So much craziness now. Now 5 year old girls are being raped and murdered(happened here in NC). How can you hurt a precious doll?
> 
> Back in the day (And I'm not that old) kids would get kidnapped for RANSOM money but now they do all sort of crazy things to them. I've been hearing sick shit lately in the news--or perhaps it's more blasted now with 24/7 news? Regardless, the world is going crazy.



Last I checked, world didn't end last time there were atrocities in civilized countries that occur in less developed countries on a regular basis.

ETA: This doesn't mean it's not tragic, but just because the news is focusing on what gets viewers doesn't mean that shit's getting any crazier than it ever was.


----------



## mszwebs

I confess that I just saw a pic of Kayrae in the recent pics thread (cute, buy the way!) and it reminded me that I have to go accept her Twitter request lol.


----------



## KittyKitten

Blackjack said:


> Last I checked, world didn't end last time there were atrocities in civilized countries that occur in less developed countries on a regular basis.
> 
> ETA: This doesn't mean it's not tragic, but just because the news is focusing on what gets viewers doesn't mean that shit's getting any crazier than it ever was.



*Yeah, perhaps. The news focuses on bad things very heavily. That could be a factor. *


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that it does not matter how beautiful someone looks (or thinks they look for that matter).

If you have an ugly personality, then it makes all of you ugly to me. Don't confuse your arrogance for confidence!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

littlefairywren said:


> IC that it does not matter how beautiful someone looks (or thinks they look for that matter).
> 
> If you have an ugly personality, then it makes all of you ugly to me. Don't confuse your arrogance for confidence!



I concur- a large part of beauty really does come from within.


----------



## goofy girl

Chef said:


> Childless? would that be like Carless, if you didn't drive a car.. or meatless if you were vegetarian?
> 
> ChildFree. Yeah, I think that's what you meant.



no, I meant childless


----------



## KittyKitten

*I hate Hyde Park, that place is filled with double standards. The moderator, Risible, has a hatred for me. It seems people are more comfortable talking about sexuality than race. I made a post on the racist attacks on the President and how so much of the criticism is based on his race--yet it is pulled? I never even attacked anyone. Ohh, but you can't have a discussion on race. 

But, there was another poster, an Obama hater, who accused him of corruption of Acorn, and had a picture of the president with a cigarette and Acorn hat. His post didn't get removed. Screw Hyde Park. *


----------



## littlefairywren

happyface83 said:


> *I hate Hyde Park, that place is filled with double standards. The moderator, Risible, has a hatred for me. It seems people are more comfortable talking about sexuality than race. I made a post on the racist attacks on the President and how so much of the criticism is based on his race--yet it is pulled? I never even attacked anyone. Ohh, but you can't have a discussion on race.
> 
> But, there was another poster, an Obama hater, who accused him of corruption of Acorn, and had a picture of the president with a cigarette and Acorn hat. His post didn't get removed. Screw Hyde Park. *



You do realise that Risible is a moderator in the Lounge....right?


----------



## Rowan

I would certainly hope that just stating Risible has a hatred for her shouldnt cause some huge rucus. Thats just how she feels...it wasnt a personal attack *shrug*. and as to if Risible does or not, well that's another matter and I'm sure something will be said about it lol


----------



## Tooz

IC I hate the term "belly apron."


----------



## Famouslastwords

goofy girl said:


> me too. ALLLL the time. I'm know I must miss out an alot, but I don't have the attention span to sit and read a novella.



Sometimes I skim those posts and then when I have time or when somebody quotes something interesting from that post I go back and read it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tooz said:


> IC I hate the term "belly apron."



I confess I'm not too fond of the term either. I call it my kangaroo pouch. Although that's not quite flattering either, but it gives cute visuals.


----------



## Tooz

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess I'm not too fond of the term either. I call it my kangaroo pouch. Although that's not quite flattering either, but it gives cute visuals.



I just call it my gut, or my stomach. "Belly apron" just sounds horrendous


----------



## nykspree8

Tooz said:


> I just call it my gut, or my stomach. "Belly apron" just sounds horrendous



I never used the term before, and never will, unless specifically asked me to for some weird reason...it does sound prettty bad. I can just imagine in bed..."oooo baby, that belly apron of yours, mmmmm mmm mmm" girl would probably just throw me right offa her.


----------



## mszwebs

Tooz said:


> IC I hate the term "belly apron."





Tooz said:


> I just call it my gut, or my stomach. "Belly apron" just sounds horrendous



Not that I would prefer "Belly Apron" but I hate the term "pannus" or "panniculus" even more.

ajkldfhaklj totally grosses me out lol.


----------



## MisticalMisty

We set a date!

New Years eve. WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

MisticalMisty said:


> We set a date!
> 
> New Years eve. WOOT WOOT!!



Congratulations! Wow, you've got a busy holiday season ahead.


----------



## mossystate

I confess I am concerned over the recent Trout Mouth epidemic.


----------



## MisticalMisty

DitzyBrunette said:


> Congratulations! Wow, you've got a busy holiday season ahead.



Thank you.


----------



## Shosh

MisticalMisty said:


> We set a date!
> 
> New Years eve. WOOT WOOT!!



Wow! Congrats!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

My niece made me feel really old yesterday when I asked my sister if she or her teenage daughters had seen Adam Lambert's American Music Awards performance. I had not and read that tv stations were receiving many complaints about the sexuality shown (Adam walking a man on a leash, kissing another man, and pulling another -man or woman who knows- into his crotch). I watched a couple minutes of it on youtube, but stage show aside, I thought the song was just horrendous and turned it off. So my sister asks my 17 year old niece what she thought of it and she said it was OK, it was sexy, but no big deal, why? My sister told her I thought the song wasn't very good... my niece then replied, "Well it really isn't meant for your age group." Well. Damn. She's probably right.


----------



## littlefairywren

MisticalMisty said:


> We set a date!
> 
> New Years eve. WOOT WOOT!!



Gosh, that is so romantic. Oh, very happy for you both Misty!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Shosh said:


> Wow! Congrats!





littlefairywren said:


> Gosh, that is so romantic. Oh, very happy for you both Misty!!



Thank you both so much  

Now to find a cute little dress for the ceremony!


----------



## Wagimawr

ThatFatGirl said:


> I thought the song was just horrendous and turned it off. So my sister asks my 17 year old niece what she thought of it and she said it was OK, it was sexy, but no big deal, why? My sister told her I thought the song wasn't very good... my niece then replied, "Well it really isn't meant for your age group." Well. Damn. She's probably right.


Don't feel bad; I'm 22 and it's probably not even meant for MY age group.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I've had my iphone for 2 weeks and I still really, really, really love it...:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

IC I figured it was coming..and was going to happen...

It still hurt my feelings...*sigh* I can't please everyone I guess.


----------



## mszwebs

I confess I will be sending a Christmas card to:

A Recovering American Soldier 
c/o Walter Reed Army Medical Center 
6900 Georgia Ave NW; Washington,D.C. 20307


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> I confess I will be sending a Christmas card to:
> 
> A Recovering American Soldier
> c/o Walter Reed Army Medical Center
> 6900 Georgia Ave NW; Washington,D.C. 20307



Can you tell more about this....what does this mean?


----------



## mszwebs

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Can you tell more about this....what does this mean?



Basically its just a program to get cards to soldiers that are injured...just to make sure they get some extra holiday cheer.

My friend Jim, who is currently in Iraq, gave me the address.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> Basically its just a program to get cards to soldiers that are injured...just to make sure they get some extra holiday cheer.
> 
> My friend Jim, who is currently in Iraq, gave me the address.



So any of us can send a "generic" get well card for injured soldiers? Sounds very nice


----------



## mszwebs

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So any of us can send a "generic" get well card for injured soldiers? Sounds very nice



I would say that would be 100% acceptable lol


----------



## mszwebs

mszwebs said:


> I confess I will be sending a Christmas card to:
> 
> A Recovering American Soldier
> c/o Walter Reed Army Medical Center
> 6900 Georgia Ave NW; Washington,D.C. 20307



OK. thank you to Rainy for Snoping this out for me... 

Apparently that address is not a good one... BUT THERE IS A GOOD ONE BELOW.

The Snopes Link has the address and the requirements for the cards. No glitter, cause that can aggravate wounds.

The REAL address is:
*
Holiday Mail for Heros
PO Box 5456
Capitol Heights, MD 20791-5456 *

And they must be post marked by DECEMBER 7.


----------



## AuntHen

IC-I have been oggling the very light red haired young man bagging at the grocery store :blush:

The first time I was gazing at him, he caught me and I pretended to check out the magazines.

Tonight I saw him glance at me... he probably remembered seeing me check him out the last time. Man! He is a hottie!!! He can't be more than 21 or so  Oh well, no harm in LOOKING! :wubu:


For some reason I am so into very light redheads lately..hmmmm


----------



## supersoup

fat9276 said:


> IC-I have been oggling the very light red haired young man bagging at the grocery store :blush:
> 
> The first time I was gazing at him, he caught me and I pretended to check out the magazines.
> 
> Tonight I saw him glance at me... he probably remembered seeing me check him out the last time. Man! He is a hottie!!! He can't be more than 21 or so  Oh well, no harm in LOOKING! :wubu:
> 
> 
> For some reason I am so into very light redheads lately..hmmmm



can't blame you. all across the ginger spectrum is full of win.


<-- not biased.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Even I dyed my hair to be a part of the win!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that this picture is amazing, and I have to share it everywhere I can.


----------



## Mathias

I confess that I love my baby cousin!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I got the job I wanted..I go Wednesday to sign my offer letter 

Woot Woot


----------



## Shosh

MisticalMisty said:


> I got the job I wanted..I go Wednesday to sign my offer letter
> 
> Woot Woot



Everything is really coming up roses for you Misty! First your wedding, now a new job.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Shosh said:


> Everything is really coming up roses for you Misty! First your wedding, now a new job.



Yes it is! Thank goodness for the job. I had to leave my other one to move down here!

Now we may be able to have a little Christmas!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Does anyone want to pretend to be my lawyer with my landlord..lol

It's like pulling teeth to get my deposit back.

UGH.


----------



## Blackjack

MisticalMisty said:


> Does anyone want to pretend to be my lawyer with my landlord..lol
> 
> It's like pulling teeth to get my deposit back.
> 
> UGH.



You know, pulling your landlord's teeth probably _would _get your deposit back.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack said:


> You know, pulling your landlord's teeth probably _would _get your deposit back.



He is being a douche. I'm not even really expecting to get the deposit back..but at least answer my damn emails. Sheesh.


----------



## Shosh

MisticalMisty said:


> He is being a douche. I'm not even really expecting to get the deposit back..but at least answer my damn emails. Sheesh.



You have legal rights as a tenant. Do NOT let him get away with keeping your deposit.


----------



## Weeze

IC that I am no longer ashamed to admit i've been bit by the Nascar bug.
There.
I said it.
Kasey Kahne <3


----------



## mossystate

Things are about to get bad in Mossyland. Just some good thoughts that I can manage to grab hold of a deeply rooted vine at the edge...please.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Things are about to get bad in Mossyland. Just some good thoughts that I can manage to grab hold of a deeply rooted vine at the edge...please.



Oh no! Good thoughts speeding your way!
((((Hugs))))
Mizz


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> Things are about to get bad in Mossyland. Just some good thoughts that I can manage to grab hold of a deeply rooted vine at the edge...please.



Did you know, the Biggest Loser, while completely anti-fat and stuff, promote fighting hunger all year long? And they raise awareness about hunger and stuff. I guess that's their special cause, fighting hunger across America. As well as obesity, but that's another story.


----------



## HottiMegan

MisticalMisty said:


> I got the job I wanted..I go Wednesday to sign my offer letter
> 
> Woot Woot



That's awesome you got a job so quickly! I'm happy so much is going so well for you.. As for your landlord. That sucks. I had one take nearly all of my deposit on a crappy apartment that was in disrepair. I don't have any pointers on getting it back.


----------



## Punkin1024

mossystate said:


> Things are about to get bad in Mossyland. Just some good thoughts that I can manage to grab hold of a deeply rooted vine at the edge...please.



Sending good thoughts your way! I hope everything turns out okay. Big hugs to you Mossy!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My Parents rendered me speechless when they suggested I go on "The Biggest Loser" earlier this evening.


----------



## Inhibited

ic I have no idea what i'm doing with my life, its just passing me by, don't get my wrong its not a bad life but i just thought i would have it all together by now...


----------



## liz (di-va)

flibbertygibbet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

HottiMegan said:


> That's awesome you got a job so quickly! I'm happy so much is going so well for you.. As for your landlord. That sucks. I had one take nearly all of my deposit on a crappy apartment that was in disrepair. I don't have any pointers on getting it back.



Thanks Megan. Yeah..I'm at a loss with him. I am hoping he does the right thing..and if not..I'll leave it up to the universe to take care of things later.


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - I always hate when I'm getting dressed, take off my undies... get a new pair of undies... get distracted, and then return to see two pair of undies laying on the bed and not know which pair is the fresh one.

And if they are dark coloured and the skids aren't obvious, I usually have to resort to sniffing.... It happened this morning... :0


----------



## Famouslastwords

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - I always hate when I'm getting dressed, take off my undies... get a new pair of undies... get distracted, and then return to see two pair of undies laying on the bed and not know which pair is the fresh one.
> 
> And if they are dark coloured and the skids aren't obvious, I usually have to resort to sniffing.... It happened this morning... :0



Most men do the sniffing test just like you did. Don't be so adverse to admitting it, it's a man thing!


----------



## stan_der_man

Famouslastwords said:


> Most men do the sniffing test just like you did. Don't be so adverse to admitting it, it's a man thing!



Thanks for trying to cheer me up, but I still feel inadequate because once the used undies have cooled down I can't really distinguish them by smell that well... choosing the fresh pair is kind of a crap-shoot so to speak...

My sense of smell is so bad, if I was a dog, I'd probably be humping boys 50% of the time.


----------



## Famouslastwords

fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks for trying to cheer me up, but I still feel inadequate because once the used undies have cooled down I can't really distinguish them by smell that well... choosing the fresh pair is kind of a crap-shoot so to speak...
> 
> My sense of smell is so bad, if I was a dog, I'd probably be humping boys 50% of the time.



Ah, interesting. And yet completely gross. It's like that phenomenon, when you leave laundry in the hamper (or on the floor, for some people here) and after a few weeks, it smells clean again! Only, it's wrinkled and you don't wanna iron the previous day's sweat into it. I bet I'm the only one with this problem. Hmm.:blush:

who wants to see my boobs?




just kidding.

Let it be known I have never reworn anything from hamper. Well, or anything that's been in there weeks. Maybe something I put in there two days ago...a pair of jeans or something. I keep digging that hole don't I?


----------



## cinnamitch

Famouslastwords said:


> Ah, interesting. And yet completely gross. It's like that phenomenon, when you leave laundry in the hamper (or on the floor, for some people here) and after a few weeks, it smells clean again! Only, it's wrinkled and you don't wanna iron the previous day's sweat into it. I bet I'm the only one with this problem. Hmm.:blush:
> 
> who wants to see my boobs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> Let it be known I have never reworn anything from hamper. Well, or anything that's been in there weeks. Maybe something I put in there two days ago...a pair of jeans or something. I keep digging that hole don't I?



DO NOT type one more thing..


----------



## Famouslastwords

Let's take the aim off my gross for a minute and say...

AT LEAST I don't get dingleberries! LIKE STAN!


----------



## AuntHen

MisticalMisty said:


> He is being a douche. I'm not even really expecting to get the deposit back..but at least answer my damn emails. Sheesh.




my sister had to get a lawyer to write a letter to hers (the landlord ignored her too, common practice.. ignore until the ex-tenant gives up)...when the lawyer threatened that he would forfeit after so much time had lapsed plus could get 3x as penalty, he finally gave it back to her. Don't let them get away with it or they will just keep on doing it :|


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

My body is aging geometrically, and by that I mean the grey hairs are coming in at near right angles to the plane of my face. I'd try to devise a proof, but I'm tired.

Not only do the grey hairs stick out perpendicularly, they hurt like hell when I pull them out (more than say a nose hair, but less than a nether hair), and apparently they've gone topiary. One I pulled out of my chin tonight was spiraled and looked like the business end of a goddamn ice auger.

All I ever wanted as a kid was a cool face of hair. Now I just want my peach fuzz back. At least that wasn't spikey.


----------



## vardon_grip

MisticalMisty said:


> He is being a douche. I'm not even really expecting to get the deposit back..but at least answer my damn emails. Sheesh.




I don't know if I have read all your posts on the subject...has it been over 30 days since you vacated the rental? (I saw in another thread that you moved on the 20th?) 

Your state (OK.?) allows 30 days for a landlord to return a security deposit. Obviously, if you had a lease and did not fulfill it or had any damage to the rental unit, they can deduct the costs and then send the balance. Which takes more time. It's always good to take pictures and have a final walk thru with the landlord so you can BOTH assess any damage and costs. If I read the text below correctly, it says you need to ask for your deposit in writing. I don't know if an email asking where the deposit is counts as "officially" asking for the return of said deposit. 

_If the landlord proposes to retain any portion of the security deposit for rent, damages or other legally allowable charges under the provisions of this act or the rental agreement, the landlord shall return the balance of the security deposit without interest to the tenant within thirty (30) days after the termination of tenancy, delivery of possession and* written demand by the tenant*. If the tenant does not make such written demand of such deposit within six (6) months after termination of the tenancy, the deposit reverts to the landlord in consideration of the costs and burden of maintain tenant in that deposit terminates at that time._


----------



## Sugar

vardon_grip said:


> I don't know if I have read all your posts on the subject...has it been over 30 days since you vacated the rental? (I saw in another thread that you moved on the 20th?)
> 
> Your state (OK.?) allows 30 days for a landlord to return a security deposit. Obviously, if you had a lease and did not fulfill it or had any damage to the rental unit, they can deduct the costs and then send the balance. Which takes more time. It's always good to take pictures and have a final walk thru with the landlord so you can BOTH assess any damage and costs. If I read the text below correctly, it says you need to ask for your deposit in writing. I don't know if an email asking where the deposit is counts as "officially" asking for the return of said deposit.
> 
> _If the landlord proposes to retain any portion of the security deposit for rent, damages or other legally allowable charges under the provisions of this act or the rental agreement, the landlord shall return the balance of the security deposit without interest to the tenant within thirty (30) days after the termination of tenancy, delivery of possession and* written demand by the tenant*. If the tenant does not make such written demand of such deposit within six (6) months after termination of the tenancy, the deposit reverts to the landlord in consideration of the costs and burden of maintain tenant in that deposit terminates at that time._



IC I need your kind of free time.


----------



## stan_der_man

Famouslastwords said:


> (For the sake of brevity, paraphrasing here... Ms. Famouslastwords said all sorts of naughty and gross stuff...)





cinnamitch said:


> DO NOT type one more thing..



Hee hee hee... Cinnamitch told Famouslastwords to shush... not me! 





Famouslastwords said:


> Let's take the aim off my gross for a minute and say...
> 
> AT LEAST I don't get dingleberries! LIKE STAN!



Just for he record, here in my neck of the woods, we refer to "dingleberries" as "butt-nuggets" or "cling-ons"... Just sayin'...


----------



## swamptoad

I confess that I have a non-confession or was it that I non-confess that I have a confession? why am I so confused?


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I can't remember whether or not I took my medication last night... or the night before. It's a bit worrisome, but mostly it's an incredible frustration.


----------



## stan_der_man

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My body is aging geometrically, and by that I mean the grey hairs are coming in at near right angles to the plane of my face. I'd try to devise a proof, but I'm tired.
> 
> Not only do the grey hairs stick out perpendicularly,
> 
> ...



IC - From your description Mr. Snackbar I'm envisioning a "Grandpa Munster" style of graying pattern... with spiky stubble...







I think we need more details, and yes... a formal proof would be nice, with postulation on future graying trends appreciated...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - From your description Mr. Snackbar I'm envisioning a "Grandpa Munster" style of graying pattern... with spiky stubble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need more details, and yes... a formal proof would be nice, with postulation on future graying trends appreciated...



Quit gloating, you twentysomething-looking bastard. 

I would illegally deport exchange students to have your head of hair...even cute ones!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> IC that I can't remember whether or not I took my medication last night... or the night before. It's a bit worrisome, but mostly it's an incredible frustration.



How about getting one of those pill holder things? That way you would know if you took them.


----------



## vardon_grip

MizzSnakeBite said:


> How about getting one of those pill holder things? That way you would know if you took them.



He keeps forgetting to buy one of those things also.


----------



## Teleute

I know that's a joke and all, but I actually have that problem. :blush:

My meds I mostly have worked out - take just after brushing my teeth, cup is there by the sink, it's just part of the routine. The problem comes when I get new meds and forget to bring them up to the sink. Like has been the problem for the last four days or so. :doh: And once I'm off the meds, remembering them is just that much harder....


----------



## Blackjack

vardon_grip said:


> He keeps forgetting to buy one of those things also.



I actually had one of those for a while. I think I lost it somewhere along the way, or maybe my father took it for his medecation cocktails.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess that though I own many matching sets of bras and panties, I have not worn any matching underthings in months, all mismatched. I wonder what my damn problem is? I guess I don't care enough to match anything before I put them on!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess that though I own many matching sets of bras and panties, I have not worn any matching underthings in months, all mismatched. I wonder what my damn problem is? I guess I don't care enough to match anything before I put them on!



Oh, I love matching bras and panties. I always feel lopsided if they don't. In fact, I always have this stupid idea in my head....if I got hit by a bus (and did not die) they would spot it if I don't have matching underwear on in the emergency room.....which is just sad :doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, I love matching bras and panties. I always feel lopsided if they don't. In fact, I always have this stupid idea in my head....if I got hit by a bus (and did not die) they would spot it if I don't have matching underwear on in the emergency room.....which is just sad :doh:




Well I've been recovering from pneumonia and mostly staying indoors. Except for the few rare occasions that I go out in mismatched underwear. I figure though that I've spent enough time in the hospital for the whole of the next few years so if I do get hit by a bus- I'm going to die. AND IN MISMATCHED UNDERWEAR NO LESS!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Well I've been recovering from pneumonia and mostly staying indoors. Except for the few rare occasions that I go out in mismatched underwear. I figure though that I've spent enough time in the hospital for the whole of the next few years so if I do get hit by a bus- I'm going to die. AND IN MISMATCHED UNDERWEAR NO LESS!



Oh hon, sorry to hear about the pneumonia. I did know you have been in the hospital though. Gosh if that is the case, I would not be concerned about underwear at all. Blast it, go without


----------



## MisticalMisty

Today is my first day at my new job. I am very grateful to have one..but I will miss being home with Rob. We've had a great couple of weeks getting me settled in here. I don't want to go.

I'm close to tears..which is RIDICULOUS..but can't seem to be helped.

*sigh* 


I can do this and it will be great. I hope.


----------



## sugar and spice

MisticalMisty said:


> Today is my first day at my new job. I am very grateful to have one..but I will miss being home with Rob. We've had a great couple of weeks getting me settled in here. I don't want to go.
> 
> I'm close to tears..which is RIDICULOUS..but can't seem to be helped.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> I can do this and it will be great.  I hope.



Congratulations on the new job! You can do this I know you can and just think how great it will be to be able to come home to your honey at the end of the day.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Can't "Get over" or Stop the "He Loves Her More" Feeling and the Jealousy I have, when it comes to my Father and Stepmother. 


I am EXTREMELY Jealous that he spends 99.999999999999999% of his time with HER. To the Point where it makes me cry. And I suck it up, but I eventually unload and become all Moody and Bitchy and "SHE DID THIS_THIS_ANDTHIS THAT WAS WRONG BUT YOU DONT GET MAD AT -HER!- " .....*Sigh*

_*
as a Bonus Confession. *_

I Want to get a job so bad. But I cannot for the life of me get over the fear I have for being in public alone. Heh.. Anyone know any "Work From Home" Jobs a 19 year old could do? :/ I sure as hell don't.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

Kind of serious confession here...I haven't told anyone this, but since I don't know anyone here, I guess it doesn't seem that hard.

I'm really confused about my sexuality... I'm 22 and can't decide if I like men or women... I find both attractive, but not for gender reasons, I only really find people attractive when I get to know them. I guess I find peoples personalities attractive, rather than their physical appearance.

IDK if that makes any sense, it confuses me.


----------



## Gingembre

ItsLikeRachel said:


> Kind of serious confession here...I haven't told anyone this, but since I don't know anyone here, I guess it doesn't seem that hard.
> 
> I'm really confused about my sexuality... I'm 22 and can't decide if I like men or women... I find both attractive, but not for gender reasons, I only really find people attractive when I get to know them. I guess I find peoples personalities attractive, rather than their physical appearance.
> 
> IDK if that makes any sense, it confuses me.



If you haven't already, I suggest you go and have a read of the GLBTQ board here on Dims (http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=53) - lots of gay ol' friendly and helpful advice to be found  And, FTR, I think what you said completely makes sense - that's how I roll!


----------



## TraciJo67

IC that just when I've got someone pegged and pigeon-holed into an easy-to-dismiss category, he/she says or does something that makes me rethink the whole issue. Usually, says/does something that confirms mental illness as a real possibility, if not probability.


----------



## Michelle

I confess that posting to Dimensions feels sort of like eating a forbidden fruit and that I'm being tempted by something and failing, or somethingorother. I take that back. No wait, I meant it. No I didn't. Excuse me.


----------



## Michelle

(I confess I need an outlet for my idiocy.)


----------



## DeerVictory

IC that I read "omg" like "oh my god" but omfg as "awhmfuhguh"


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> I actually had one of those for a while. I think I lost it somewhere along the way, or maybe my father took it for his medecation cocktails.



Maybe get a new one??........


----------



## Blackjack

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Maybe get a new one??........



That would make too much sense.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am locked in a vacancy!:doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, I love matching bras and panties. I always feel lopsided if they don't. In fact, I always have this stupid idea in my head....if I got hit by a bus (and did not die) they would spot it if I don't have matching underwear on in the emergency room.....which is just sad :doh:



The orderly walks over to the surgeon.....
_Orderly_: "Sir, I have bad news." 
_Surgeon_: "What is it, has she already died?" 
_Orderly_: "No, we just won't be able to treat her since her undies don't match." 
_Surgeon_: "WOMEN! Don't they realize they could DIE if they come to the emergency room without wearing matching undies! And god forbid if they have HOLES! THOSE women just get wheeled out to the street and dumped. Orderly, that woman over there has a nice matching set, bring her up to the operating room. I just don't have the time to deal with women that don't wear matching sets." 



Oh, and here's some bad news for you......the coroner would know of your lack of a matched set if you died before reaching the emergency room.......  



Your Plump Princess said:


> _*
> as a Bonus Confession. *_
> 
> I Want to get a job so bad. But I cannot for the life of me get over the fear I have for being in public alone. Heh.. Anyone know any "Work From Home" Jobs a 19 year old could do? :/ I sure as hell don't.



Actually there are some out there. You might contact your local Workforce Commission. I know someone that works for HSN from home. She has her computer, a headset, and takes orders. Also, there are companies out there that hire people to call and remind people of their doctor's appointments. Sometimes they offer work from home options too.



Michelle said:


> [F confess I need an outlet for my idiocy.)[/SIZE][/FONT]



It's right here


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> That would make too much sense.



That's true. Cancel that thought.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> The orderly walks over to the surgeon.....
> _Orderly_: "Sir, I have bad news."
> _Surgeon_: "What is it, has she already died?"
> _Orderly_: "No, we just won't be able to treat her since her undies don't match."
> _Surgeon_: "WOMEN! Don't they realize they could DIE if they come to the emergency room without wearing matching undies! And god forbid if they have HOLES! THOSE women just get wheeled out to the street and dumped. Orderly, that woman over there has a nice matching set, bring her up to the operating room. I just don't have the time to deal with women that don't wear matching sets."
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here's some bad news for you......the coroner would know of your lack of a matched set if you died before reaching the emergency room.......




That made me laugh.....thanks Mizz  Perked up my afternoon!


----------



## Paquito

So I officially have my computer back after 3 agonizing weeks in Dell Hell. So, what's new guys? List of catfights, catfight threads, and subsequent bannings kthnxbye.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ever read posts and think THIS IS NOT GOING TO END WELL or DON'T GO IN THERE like other Dimmers' lives are on camera and it's sorta like a scary movie? ha ha.

I confess I just spent the last hour looking at filthy, filthy fattie pictures and felt pressured into posting so I wasn't another anonymous wanker. See what you people make me do!


----------



## Rowan

I confess that even though I am so busy with work and school, I do still get a little lonely and that is making me consider going to a Plenty of Fish meet and greet this weekend near me. I'm tempted to go but so wicked nervous at the thought of it because it's not a bbw thing, just regular singles. I guess I'll be debating until the last minute and then we'll see!


----------



## Wagimawr

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I just spent the last hour looking at filthy, filthy fattie pictures and felt pressured into posting so I wasn't another anonymous wanker. See what you people make me do!


Filthy?  Do tell!


----------



## Crystal

IC that after a ridiculously fun weekend, it is currently Pregnancy Watch 2009 - Part Trois.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Micah as a parent....hmmm quite a disgusting thought, that.


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> Micah as a parent....hmmm quite a disgusting thought, that.



I think he'd make an excellent parent, hehe.

Just not ANY time soon.

Please God, not anytime soon.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Actually you're right, he'd probably make a good parent. After growing up.


----------



## mossystate

It really is not about you...or you....or.....you.

My god. Raised by meth addicted wolves?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Heroin actually.


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> Actually you're right, he'd probably make a good parent. After growing up.



Well...that wasn't a very nice thing to say.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Lying isn't very nice either, so I'd say I have my reasons.


----------



## mossystate

Just to be clear...my last post here had nothing to do with the interaction between youse two.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Just to be clear...my last post here had nothing to do with the interaction between youse two.



IC it was about me and the next time you steal my last cup of nacho cheese dip...we are going to have a slap fight lady! :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> Just to be clear...my last post here had nothing to do with the interaction between youse two.



Oh I feel better now, for a second there I thought you were mad at me.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Sugar said:


> IC it was about me and the next time you steal my last cup of nacho cheese dip...we are going to have a slap fight lady! :happy:



The next time you make my man Chicken Tetrazzini, I'mma take you on the Maury show and expose you for the slut you are.


----------



## Rowan

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that after a ridiculously fun weekend, it is currently Pregnancy Watch 2009 - Part Trois.



Good thing? yay, congrats and all that

Bad thing? Use protection woman!!  lol


----------



## Sugar

Famouslastwords said:


> The next time you make my man Chicken Tetrazzini, I'mma take you on the Maury show and expose you for the slut you are.



Perhaps you should learn how to make Chicken Tetrazzini? :happy:


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

IC... I just ordered pizza, it's huge...I'm stuffed after 3 slices and THAT'S saying something.

(it was on a special promotion, i don't usually order them that big!)


----------



## Crystal

Rowan said:


> Good thing? yay, congrats and all that
> 
> Bad thing? Use protection woman!!  lol



I AM on birth control, so I'm probably just being paranoid.

It's what I do.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Sugar said:


> Perhaps you should learn how to make Chicken Tetrazzini? :happy:



Well, if you was truly my fren and not sum bizznitch just tryin' to steal my man, then you'd teach me how to make it. That one time didn't count cuz you talked like Julia Child. I never could understand that ho.


----------



## Sugar

Famouslastwords said:


> Well, if you was truly my fren and not sum bizznitch just tryin' to steal my man, then you'd teach me how to make it. That one time didn't count cuz you talked like Julia Child. I never could understand that ho.



We're taking this to Maury!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, I Want To Move Someplace Warm All Year Around. . . Maybe TN. M'mm.. TN.. 




Anything Beats this Wisconsin Winter Crap! 16.5 INCHES IN ONE DAY. WTF. What is this?! THE NORTH POLE?! WHEN DID I MOVE TO THE NORTH FRIGGIN POLE?! >;O If I see Penguins Partying out there Ima just Blow it. D< Grr! ....and Brr! ...  Being Fat, I should not be so cold! I was Mislead! I Thought I had Insulation and Flubber! ..er.. Blubber!


----------



## iamaJenny

I confess that when people were starting there confessions in the manner of:

"IC that....."

It took me FOREVER to realize that the IC in the sentence stood for "I Confess". :doh: 

I spent the longest time thinking "IC? What the hell does IC mean?" 

I thought you guys had some inner circle Dimensions lingo that no one had schooled me on.


That is actually really really sad when you think about lol. :blush:


----------



## Inhibited

> Your Plump Princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> IC, I Want To Move Someplace Warm All Year Around. . . Maybe TN. M'mm.. TN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything Beats this Wisconsin Winter Crap! 16.5 INCHES IN ONE DAY. WTF. What is this?! THE NORTH POLE?! WHEN DID I MOVE TO THE NORTH FRIGGIN POLE?! >;O If I see Penguins Partying out there Ima just Blow it. D< Grr! ....and Brr! ...  Being Fat, I should not be so cold! I was Mislead! I Thought I had Insulation and Flubber! ..er.. Blubber!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We should house swap, though i do <3 summer but seeing snow would be an experience.............................


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I don't want to go to work today. It's cold, windy and snowing. I also don't want to go to the work christmas party either.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that 21 years ago today I was in labor with my son. 21 years?! Where the hell did they go? And I have a 21 year old? It seems like just yesterday I was 21 and giving birth to him! Happy Birthday Steven. I love you! :happy:


----------



## James

I just finished watching the 1967 series of "The Prisoner" and was blown away by it. The weird ending leaves a lot to interpretation but all in all I can't say I've enjoyed a TV series more in a long time. Next on the viewing list is some of Patrick McGoohan's earlier work; Danger Man.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

I confess I was sad to see my snowpeople of yesterday melt. Their forms are still apparent, but much less robust... especially the sexual organs.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC I'm done with my Dims Christmas cards!!!!!! YeeHaw!

Mizz (trying to stop the cramping in my hand )


----------



## Mini

I confess that on January 7th I am heading back to Ontario for good. Huzzah!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm Sucked into "Star Trek: The Next Generation" Now. 

_Maaaaaan_


----------



## Wagimawr

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm Sucked into "Star Trek: The Next Generation" Now.


omfg girl trekkers.

<3


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I grew up on that show. Wesley Crusher was one of my first celeb crushes...then it was Riker. lol


----------



## AuntHen

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm Sucked into "Star Trek: The Next Generation" Now.
> 
> _Maaaaaan_



only now??? Oh man, I have been loving me some Jean-Luc since puberty!:wubu: It is my fave all-time show and I am not a "trekkie". I used to watch it with my Dad.


----------



## AuntHen

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I grew up on that show. Wesley Crusher was one of my first celeb crushes...then it was Riker. lol




Oh yeah Wesley was a hottie! But I preferred "Old Baldy"


----------



## Wagimawr

lol @ "Engage!" or "Make it so!" in the bedroom


----------



## Weeze

Mini said:


> I confess that on January 7th I am heading back to Ontario for good. Huzzah!



IC that this makes me want a passport.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Wagimawr said:


> lol @ "Engage!" or "Make it so!" in the bedroom



Any chance to use this brings great joy... 

View attachment MakeitWhat_sized.jpg


----------



## Paquito

IC that after about 3 hours of cleaning and moving furniture in my dorm room, packing up everything important for the month I'll be spending at home, and making three trips down seven floor levels, I managed to forget one thing: the power cord to my TV. 

The TV that I lugged to my car singlehandedly, fearing that I might drop it at any moment. The TV that I drove most of the way on my four hour drive home exactly on the speed limit with, in fear of going too fast then braking suddenly.

Props to me for being that guy.

Oh, and the dorms officially close for a month...today.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

free2beme04 said:


> IC that after about 3 hours of cleaning and moving furniture in my dorm room, packing up everything important for the month I'll be spending at home, and making three trips down seven floor levels, I managed to forget one thing: the power cord to my TV.
> 
> The TV that I lugged to my car singlehandedly, fearing that I might drop it at any moment. The TV that I drove most of the way on my four hour drive home exactly on the speed limit with, in fear of going too fast then braking suddenly.
> 
> Props to me for being that guy.
> 
> Oh, and the dorms officially close for a month...today.


You do realize you can probably go to Best Buy or Radio Shack and buy a replacement power cord for probably not very much money...right? lol


----------



## jewels_mystery

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm Sucked into "Star Trek: The Next Generation" Now.
> 
> _Maaaaaan_



I love that one....and deep space nine....:wubu:


----------



## Weeze

I just found out a little while ago that one of my best friends died last night.

What i'm confessing is the fact that I've never had something like this happen before. The closest thing i've had was my dog back in june, and i'm still not over that. 
I feel numb and I have no idea how to react to anything right now.


----------



## luscious_lulu

krismiss said:


> I just found out a little while ago that one of my best friends died last night.
> 
> What i'm confessing is the fact that I've never had something like this happen before. The closest thing i've had was my dog back in june, and i'm still not over that.
> I feel numb and I have no idea how to react to anything right now.



((((hugs))))


----------



## littlefairywren

krismiss said:


> I just found out a little while ago that one of my best friends died last night.
> 
> What i'm confessing is the fact that I've never had something like this happen before. The closest thing i've had was my dog back in june, and i'm still not over that.
> I feel numb and I have no idea how to react to anything right now.



Oh, I am sorry to hear about your friend 
Sympathies and ((((hugs))))


----------



## Punkin1024

krismiss said:


> I just found out a little while ago that one of my best friends died last night.
> 
> What i'm confessing is the fact that I've never had something like this happen before. The closest thing i've had was my dog back in june, and i'm still not over that.
> I feel numb and I have no idea how to react to anything right now.



I'm so sorry for your loss. Give it a while, this kind of news is always tough on anyone, whether they've been through it before or, like you, this is the first time to happen to them. (((((((krismiss)))))))


----------



## freakyfred

I should be doing three assignments due on Tuesday. But I'm leaving them to the last minute. Tee hee. I'm going to hate myself Monday evening.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to struggling with a decision about coming back here on a regular basis after I was treated so poorly by some of this site's staff. Disheartened, disappointed and pretty much disgusted is how I feel.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Feel like I am a Failure as a Daughter. I wish I could randomly just move to some strange place where nobody'd ever heard of me, just so I'd sort of be -forced- to grow the F-ck up and Get OVER All my Moronic "Issues". 


If I were my father I'd slap me silly. To be quite Frank. 
I don't know how he resists the urge to do so.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

My parent's divorce goes to court on Tuesday. My confession is I don't know if I want to be there or not... Things could be very ugly, and if I go, it would likely make things worse... And I have to be at work at 5 AM on Wednesday... My mom says don't, to stay here... But I'm not sure if I can live with NOT being there, whether or not things go south. Grah...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> My parent's divorce goes to court on Tuesday. My confession is I don't know if I want to be there or not... Things could be very ugly, and if I go, it would likely make things worse... And I have to be at work at 5 AM on Wednesday... My mom says don't, to stay here... But I'm not sure if I can live with NOT being there, whether or not things go south. Grah...



Oh what a hard decision...........I wish you the best.
Hugs,
Mizz


----------



## Crystal

IC that I was slightly surprised that a former friend of mine didn't wish me luck on my surgery last week. I'm not disappointed, per say, and didn't completely expect it, but ehh. 

I'm not sure what he would have expected me to do if he HAD sent a message that said, "Hey. Good luck on your surgery. Hope your recovery goes well!." Throw myself at him and confess my undying love? 

...umm, yeah. No. 

Anyway, yeah. Didn't expect it but it would have been a nice gesture.


----------



## Gingembre

IC that my mum & my aunt (actually my mum's cousin) are on the verge of a MAJOR rift. I've never known them to be anything other than like sisters. But my "aunt" is behaving like a spoiled child. Ho hum.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Hugs Blackjack!

I've been on the job for one week and had to use a sick day today. I've been fighting this cold all weekend long and woke up this morning to a throat that felt like it had been rubbed with a piece of steel wool. *sigh*

This also means that my secret santa at work will know who has her...we are gifting everyday. Unless someone else is gone today, then the cat's out of the bag.

I've started a new blog. I've had the itch and well..I did it.

I only have one post so far...I'm hoping it's something I keep up with..we'll see.

www.fatgirlcooking.blogspot.com


----------



## Crystal

IC that I HATE reality tv shows, but I am falling in love with The Sing Off.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I HATE reality tv shows, but I am falling in love with The Sing Off.



Me too!!  Don't worry, you're not alone on this one! Haha I've already had goosebumps a few times. But I'm a big show choir, a capella, music nerd!


----------



## Crystal

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Me too!!  Don't worry, you're not alone on this one! Haha I've already had goosebumps a few times. But I'm a big show choir, a capella, music nerd!



So am I. I was in choir for four years. I LOVE it.

But, come on. Beatles AND Queen? This show is awesome.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

And ABBA. Don't forget ABBA.



ABBA must not be forgotten.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to struggling with a decision about coming back here on a regular basis after I was treated so poorly by some of this site's staff. Disheartened, disappointed and pretty much disgusted is how I feel.



IC I'm glad you're back. I was all like 'Yeah...Surly is back...yayyyyy.'


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I HATE reality tv shows, but I am falling in love with The Sing Off.



This started already? How did I miss that? I must be slacking in my reality tv viewing. I like to watch a show at least once and see if it's good or not. And maybe if it's really bad I'll have to make sure to watch just for the trainwreck. lol


----------



## Inhibited

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to struggling with a decision about coming back here on a regular basis after I was treated so poorly by some of this site's staff. Disheartened, disappointed and pretty much disgusted is how I feel.



Welcome back surly, i think you have to take the good with the bad i get crap on here as well, it is in private messages though and not from the staff so i can why that would dishearten you..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm Looking Forward to Sleeping in my own bed [at my dads] tonight. But I'm dreading everything else about being there. Theres SO Much Drama. And Honestly, as silly as it sounds, I Swear theres a thickness of the air from all the negativity.


----------



## swamptoad

IC that I need to clean and organize things in my apartment.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm Looking Forward to Sleeping in my own bed [at my dads] tonight. But I'm dreading everything else about being there. Theres SO Much Drama. *And Honestly, as silly as it sounds, I Swear theres a thickness of the air from all the negativity*.



That doesn't sound silly at all. There is the same thing at my mother's apt. My brother who had a drug and alcohol problem lives with her and she enables him and there are all these problems and drama (which I have cut myself out from, I've had enough) and I swear when you walk in the apt. you can just feel it weighing heavy on you. The tension is so thick you can cut it with a knife. So you're not silly in thinking that. I bet a lot of people have had the same experience.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am nervous seeing the ex fiancee` after 18 months, part of me wants to kick her while she's down to see if she bounces but part of me knows i am a bigger and better person for not being petty.


----------



## Linda

I am absolutely in love with Nota from The Sing Off.
Shake it boys!!!

:wubu:


----------



## Crystal

Linda said:


> I am absolutely in love with Nota from The Sing Off.
> Shake it boys!!!
> 
> :wubu:



Me too! They're my favorite.

I have a soft spot for Voices of Lee because that college is pretty close to my hometown. I even have a few friends who go there.


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - Whenever I hear a Huey Lewis and the News song, I get this irrepressible urge to wiggle my ass and dance around with an insanely happy expression on my face.


----------



## FrancescaBombshell

Ok..here goes my first confession....I confess thats sometimes I eat candy for breakfast..:eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - Whenever I hear a Huey Lewis and the News song, I get this irrepressible urge to wiggle my ass and dance around with an insanely happy expression on my face.



AAAAAAAAAAAACK! SCARY MENTAL PEEKTURE!


----------



## Crystal

IC that when I opened the front door and saw it snowing, I squealed like a 6 year old.

It's so beautiful!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

ICT bringing wood inside makes me feel like a Clydesdale, but I'm relieved I have muscle hidden under all this marshmallow


----------



## stan_der_man

Famouslastwords said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK! SCARY MENTAL PEEKTURE!



Luckily, I've successfully repressed the urge so far...


----------



## Linda

fa_man_stan said:


> Luckily, I've successfully repressed the urge so far...





Ahh screw it. Shake it like you mean it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Cried Over a Clothing Article.

First time in my entire life.
I Looked Forward To Getting My Boots SO. MUCH. 
And When I could get my foot in, I was SO. EXCITED!
...Then I couldn't Zip it Past My Fat Ass Calves. 

And I Just Bawled. [After Whipping them back to their stupid Box.]



I Feel Horrible, My Mom Ordered them as my christmas gift. They were like, $40  And all for nothing...


----------



## luscious_lulu

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I Cried Over a Clothing Article.
> 
> First time in my entire life.
> I Looked Forward To Getting My Boots SO. MUCH.
> And When I could get my foot in, I was SO. EXCITED!
> ...Then I couldn't Zip it Past My Fat Ass Calves.
> 
> And I Just Bawled. [After Whipping them back to their stupid Box.]
> 
> 
> 
> I Feel Horrible, My Mom Ordered them as my christmas gift. They were like, $40  And all for nothing...



(((Hugs))) I know how you feel.


----------



## Linda

IC that I can not stand people who are shopping this time of year. So rude. There is just no common courtesy anymore. Takes away my Christmas Spirit! Bah Humbug!


----------



## Dmitra

I confess I slept til 2pm today but it's ok because my scratchy throat from yesterday is gone.


----------



## stan_der_man

Linda said:


> Ahh screw it. Shake it like you mean it.



There is a fine line between encouragement and enabling... you realize that Linda, don't you... 

FLW may be right... I'll keep a lid on my "Huey Lewis urge" for the moment, if not I'll post a video.


----------



## Linda

fa_man_stan said:


> There is a fine line between encouragement and enabling... you realize that Linda, don't you...
> 
> FLW may be right... I'll keep a lid on my "Huey Lewis urge" for the moment, if not I'll post a video.





IC that I might just be an enabler.


----------



## Famouslastwords

fa_man_stan said:


> There is a fine line between encouragement and enabling... you realize that Linda, don't you...
> 
> FLW may be right... I'll keep a lid on my "Huey Lewis urge" for the moment, if not I'll post a video.



Don't get me wrong. Despite the scary mental picture, if you post a video, I'll watch, if only to point and laugh.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Actually, it's just the wacky world of Craig's List (can't sleep...surfing and laughing):

"HI I AM A 43 YEARS OLD MAN 5.5 TALL 210 LBS I AM CUT SO I WONT GET YOU PREGNANT I AM LOOKING A BIG GIRL 25 TO 60 YEARS OLD 180 TO 250 LBS . . . "


----------



## steely

liz (di-va) said:


> Actually, it's just the wacky world of Craig's List (can't sleep...surfing and laughing):
> 
> "HI I AM A 43 YEARS OLD MAN 5.5 TALL 210 LBS I AM CUT SO I WONT GET YOU PREGNANT I AM LOOKING A BIG GIRL 25 TO 60 YEARS OLD 180 TO 250 LBS . . . "



Niiiice!


----------



## the_captain

liz (di-va) said:


> Actually, it's just the wacky world of Craig's List (can't sleep...surfing and laughing):
> 
> "HI I AM A 43 YEARS OLD MAN 5.5 TALL 210 LBS I AM CUT SO I WONT GET YOU PREGNANT I AM LOOKING A BIG GIRL 25 TO 60 YEARS OLD 180 TO 250 LBS . . . "



IC that Craigslist gets weirder and wackier all the time!

From New York Craigslist earlier this month:



> You farted in Trader Joe's - m4w*You farted in Trader Joe's - m4w (Danbury, CT)*
> 
> Date: 2009-12-04, 11:19AM EST
> Reply To This Post
> 
> You were the tall brunette with the near perfect body that farted in the bread section last night. I was the tall guy next to you that looked over and asked, "Was that you?" You quickly replied "No...Wasn't me!" You almost seemed insulted I would ask. As the stink grew you continued to deny your flatulence, but it was evident. I tried to get rid of the stench by waving 2 loafs of Ciabatta bread. You proceeded to storm off in an angry manner. You are beautiful and even if you are a liar and fart like a Clydesdale, I'd love to meet up sometime.
> 
> * Location: Danbury, CT
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1494504262


----------



## Famouslastwords

the_captain said:


> IC that Craigslist gets weirder and wackier all the time!
> 
> From New York Craigslist earlier this month:



Omg that's hilarious, both of those!


----------



## JoyJoy

This made me do a double-take in the store....although I can't say I'm really surprised. 
View attachment 74502


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

JoyJoy said:


> This made me do a double-take in the store....although I can't say I'm really surprised.
> View attachment 74502



I am not even kidding you when I say the first time I had to stock those on the shelves at work, I totally did a double-take and laughed. The original idea of a Snuggie is ridiculous enough, but for a DOG? The thing won't even stay ON, unless the dog is comatose or something... But it's a BIG seller right now. Go figure...


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess I'm going to win the $162,000,000 MegaMillions lottery tonight. I'll give $1,000 to everyone who wishes me good luck and crosses their fingers and toes for me. (I'm only handing out $1,000 because I'm taking it in 26 annual payments and hey a bitch has got to live!)


----------



## Rowan

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess I'm going to win the $162,000,000 MegaMillions lottery tonight. I'll give $1,000 to everyone who wishes me good luck and crosses their fingers and toes for me. (I'm only handing out $1,000 because I'm taking it in 26 annual payments and hey a bitch has got to live!)



Id wish you good luck but i dont know if you'd actually pay up  lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

Rowan said:


> Id wish you good luck but i dont know if you'd actually pay up  lol



I would. If I didn't I'd have to sign up under a new screen name and even then the mods would know it was me! What would you lose in this case anyway, it's two words and some body crossing, and you gain money if I win!


----------



## cinnamitch

I wish you good luck, my 4 kids wish you good luck, their significant others wish you good luck, my two grandbabies wish you good luck, my two cats wish you good luck. So i will be looking forward to your payment of 11,000 dollars.




Famouslastwords said:


> I confess I'm going to win the $162,000,000 MegaMillions lottery tonight. I'll give $1,000 to everyone who wishes me good luck and crosses their fingers and toes for me. (I'm only handing out $1,000 because I'm taking it in 26 annual payments and hey a bitch has got to live!)


----------



## Famouslastwords

cinnamitch said:


> I wish you good luck, my 4 kids wish you good luck, their significant others wish you good luck, my two grandbabies wish you good luck, my two cats wish you good luck. So i will be looking forward to your payment of 11,000 dollars.



Your cats didn't wish me good luck, that was a hairball.


----------



## cinnamitch

Famouslastwords said:


> Your cats didn't wish me good luck, that was a hairball.



The hairballs spelled out good luck. so there


----------



## Famouslastwords

cinnamitch said:


> The hairballs spelled out good luck. so there



You got me there.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lololol. 

Good luck! Good luck!Good luck!Good luck!Good luck!Good luck! Good luck!Good luck!Good luck!Good luck!


----------



## Wagimawr

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess I'm going to win the $162,000,000 MegaMillions lottery tonight. I'll give $1,000 to everyone who wishes me good luck and crosses their fingers and toes for me. (I'm only handing out $1,000 because I'm taking it in 26 annual payments and hey a bitch has got to live!)


Good luck.

P.S. If you win, play again!


----------



## Famouslastwords

I got totally cockblocked-not even one number! Not only did I not win the lottery, someone else did... But I still have a chance at the $47,000,000 lottery today! Ummm so like, my offer still stands. Thanks to everyone who wished me luck, I'll remember you if I win tonight!


----------



## stan_der_man

Famouslastwords said:


> I got totally cockblocked-not even one number! Not only did I not win the lottery, someone else did... But I still have a chance at the $47,000,000 lottery today! Ummm so like, my offer still stands. Thanks to everyone who wished me luck, I'll remember you if I win tonight!



Here's wishing you luck Famous one!  Not for the thousand bucks... just because I sincerely want you to win. No seriously... 

Anyhoo...

If I win the lottery (I probably need to start playing I suppose... ehem...) I hereby publicly proclaim that I will set aside an endowment-stipend-scholarship thingie to fund scooters for fat girls. I'm talking as in starting a fat girl scooter gang. I'll purchase vintage Vespas for the stylishly dressed girls, Lambrettas for the tall girls, and modern Vespas ranging from 250cc to 300cc with larger weight capacities for the softer, heavier, more plush girls. Any of the ladies willing to ride in miniskirts or sleeveless tank tops will receive a scooter with a custom paint job and/or chrome crash bars and extra "mod style" lights and mirrors of their choosing.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I got totally cockblocked-not even one number! Not only did I not win the lottery, someone else did... But I still have a chance at the $47,000,000 lottery today! Ummm so like, my offer still stands. Thanks to everyone who wished me luck, I'll remember you if I win tonight!



wth? I thought somehow you were in cahoots with the lottery people and you were 100% gonna win :O Not even one number...they really bamboozled you ;P Well g'luck tonight


----------



## mossystate

I wonder if the many groups and races of people who are naturally thin know how unappealing and unnatural they are.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I would love to host Christmas for all my dear friends on our very own Island of Misfits. I know somehow we'd all fit in together and feel loved and warm and cozy. :happy:


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess that I have 5 days off, then 4 more hugged by an island of 2 little work days. And while I have a ton of responsibilities, still, I actually feel a little human at the moment. I might even smile! It has been one hell of a fall.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I don't want to brag or anything--okay, I'm totally bragging--but for the first time in maybe 16 months I'm caught up on my subscribed threads on Dims. This will last for about four minutes, so I am going to savor it then go back to being Behind.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC: It's snowing here.....beautiful and we almost never get snow in this part of TX, BUT because of the roads, I can't get my meds that I'm out of


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess that I am totally, and utterly stupid. I sent my ex-fiance a card because we had a fight a year and a half ago, telling him Merry Christmas. Yesterday, he messaged me. Now here I am, sitting up at 5:32 a.m. hoping he'll sign on soon so we can talk again because I logged rather abruptly yesterday. What am I doing? :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess that I am totally, and utterly stupid. I sent my ex-fiance a card because we had a fight a year and a half ago, telling him Merry Christmas. Yesterday, he messaged me. Now here I am, sitting up at 5:32 a.m. hoping he'll sign on soon so we can talk again because I logged rather abruptly yesterday. What am I doing? :doh:



Losing your mind?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Losing your mind?



He signed on right about now yesterday. But today is Christmas...


----------



## Gingembre

IC that I actually don't think I like Christmas day very much. But don't roll on tomorrow, because I know I don't like Boxing Day. Hmm.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> IC that I actually don't think I like Christmas day very much. But don't roll on tomorrow, because I know I don't like Boxing Day. Hmm.




But you get Christmas cards and wrapping paper for 50% off!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> He signed on right about now yesterday. But today is Christmas...



Do you want to start something back up with him again? (not that it's my business )


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

goofy girl said:


> IC that I would love to host Christmas for all my dear friends on our very own Island of Misfits. I know somehow we'd all fit in together and feel loved and warm and cozy. :happy:



IC that would be totally awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Do you want to start something back up with him again? (not that it's my business )



Oh I just don't know. I just wish it have never ended.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess that I am totally, and utterly stupid. I sent my ex-fiance a card because we had a fight a year and a half ago, telling him Merry Christmas. Yesterday, he messaged me. Now here I am, sitting up at 5:32 a.m. hoping he'll sign on soon so we can talk again because I logged rather abruptly yesterday. What am I doing? :doh:



It kinda sounds like you hadn't talked to him in that year and a half since you had the fight and you just decided to send him a card today because you felt bad about the fight a year and a half go...am i getting this right?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh I just don't know. I just wish it have never ended.



Well, why don't you tell him that. That you don't know what you're wanting, but just wish it had never ended. 

See where that leads. Maybe you two can get to talking again and see how the two of you feel about it from there.

My bill's in the mail.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Well, why don't you tell him that. That you don't know what you're wanting, but just wish it had never ended.
> 
> See where that leads. Maybe you two can get to talking again and see how the two of you feel about it from there.
> 
> My bill's in the mail.




I did tell him that. But he told me he doesn't know what leg to stand on when it comes to love, and that he's better off alone.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I did tell him that. But he told me he doesn't know what leg to stand on when it comes to love, and that he's better off alone.



Oh I'm so sorry. 
(((Hugs))),
Mizz


----------



## liz (di-va)

I confess that this is the time of year I want to coat my head in a hair mask, cover my body in vaseline, climb into a giant clean white sock, and hibernate like a bear for 3-4 months. And then when the winter's over: climb out, exfoliate, emerge baby-skinned new from the elements .


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Wee'd a little after going down a really steep hill while sledding with my friend Aer and my little brother. 

>o< Doh!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that this is the time of year I want to coat my head in a hair mask, cover my body in vaseline, climb into a giant clean white sock, and hibernate like a bear for 3-4 months. And then when the winter's over: climb out, exfoliate, emerge baby-skinned new from the elements .



Sounds like you have a plan


----------



## Saoirse

I confess I have mastered the great art of _stalling_.

When you want to talk to the band you just saw, but the venue people are kicking people out... use the bathroom, slowly put on your coat, situate your scarf, check your phone, look for your keys... 

Totally works.


----------



## Mini

In three days time I'll have more or less weaned myself off the drugs which have afforded me some measure of stability and motivation for the past two years. The headaches are gone, but I'm left with a void, if you can call it that, where I feel as though I've lost my direction, my self-worth, you name it. I'm not even suicidal, necessarily, I just don't particularly care one way or the other about my life, my future, anything. 

It's times like this where I wonder if there's anything to me worth keeping around if I'm only capable of giving a shit when I'm on mind-altering substances. It's like pulling off a mask and seeing there's nothing underneath. 

Rationally, I know that this is just the depression talking, but I'll be damned if it's not a convincing argument right now.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

Michael:

What if the "real you" is the one on the drugs, not the one off them? What if you're not pulling off a mask by going off them, but rather wrapping your face up in saran wrap so tightly that you can't move or express your true self? 

I've struggled with this myself over the years that I've been on meds for (albeit mild) depression, and I've come to the conclusion that the drugs are helping me get back the normal that is broken when I'm "au natural". It's not fun to admit that I'm broken, but at least modern science has invented something that helps me bridge the gap.

I'm lucky that I've found a chemical that works for me - I hope you can find the right one, or right combination, that can work for you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mini said:


> In three days time I'll have more or less weaned myself off the drugs which have afforded me some measure of stability and motivation for the past two years. The headaches are gone, but I'm left with a void, if you can call it that, where I feel as though I've lost my direction, my self-worth, you name it. I'm not even suicidal, necessarily, I just don't particularly care one way or the other about my life, my future, anything.
> 
> It's times like this where I wonder if there's anything to me worth keeping around if I'm only capable of giving a shit when I'm on mind-altering substances. It's like pulling off a mask and seeing there's nothing underneath.
> 
> Rationally, I know that this is just the depression talking, but I'll be damned if it's not a convincing argument right now.



Hi there......
I've done this before because I couldn't afford my meds so I know what you're feeling. Just a deep, black hole and you really don't know who you are, what you want, and what to do......with anything.

I agree with Eclectic_Girl. There are some of us who's chemical balances aren't what they should be. Brain waves not in the "normal" range, etc. It's not something broken in YOU, it's just that such and such chemical (or receptor) isn't high enough (or too low). 

My mother and a very close family friend are bi-polar, so you can tell a BIG difference when they're not on meds or not taking the correct dosage. They should NEVER get off their meds. Our family friend has tried and it was a disaster....about to commit suicide, etc. It took quite awhile for her to stabilize. When on their meds, they're able to function, feel, and have a sense of purpose and self-worth.

I know you don't want to take all the meds.......feeling like you're having to be dependent on these pills to feel something, but you've discovered that you don't feel when off of them. I hate having to rely on my medications for all my various ailments, but I cannot function without them.

Hugs,
Mizz


----------



## goofy girl

Mini said:


> In three days time I'll have more or less weaned myself off the drugs which have afforded me some measure of stability and motivation for the past two years. The headaches are gone, but I'm left with a void, if you can call it that, where I feel as though I've lost my direction, my self-worth, you name it. I'm not even suicidal, necessarily, I just don't particularly care one way or the other about my life, my future, anything.
> 
> It's times like this where I wonder if there's anything to me worth keeping around if I'm only capable of giving a shit when I'm on mind-altering substances. It's like pulling off a mask and seeing there's nothing underneath.
> 
> Rationally, I know that this is just the depression talking, but I'll be damned if it's not a convincing argument right now.



I totally know where you're coming from. Every few months I come off my meds to test myself and see if I'm "better" yet. Dontcha know every time I do I get suicidal again?? I tell myself that I'l get through it, I always do so it's no big deal that I'm feeling suicidal...until I'm laying in the shower crying or standing in the middle of the living room screaming at Steve and the cat because for some reason I think they hate me all of a sudden, or snapping at everyone at work for no real reason at all (I'm actually lucky I still have a job considering my attitude during some of those tests) . I HATE that being on meds for the rest of my life is the only way I'll be normal or happy, but I also know that every time I go back on my meds after I've tested myself I think "you idiot...why do you DO that to yourself!?!?". 

I know I have no room to lecture, since I probably will test myself again in a few months because, well, it's what I do ...but Steve tells me that I can't get upset for my wiring not being perfect and the only way for it to be better is to take the meds. While I am on them faithfully I try to think of them as a way to enhance my true self, which does help sometimes. Try not to think of it as a crutch, but as a way to enhance who you are. 

Big hugs!!


----------



## snuggletiger

I confess the friendliness is nice but I am waiting for the shoe to drop. Just wish I knew how to speed the process along.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

snuggletiger said:


> I confess the friendliness is nice but I am waiting for the shoe to drop. Just wish I knew how to speed the process along.



Not be friendly in the first place?


----------



## snuggletiger

She's already done the whole "I miss you, I think about you, I have mellowed and changed speech" so I am kinda wanting to see the whole pitch.


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that I have a fear that that the Mayan predictions are true and the world will end in 2012. I know I shouldn't, and mostly my rational mind keeps me from thinking that, but I have that underlying fear.


----------



## Teleute

Mini said:


> It's times like this where I wonder if there's anything to me worth keeping around if I'm only capable of giving a shit when I'm on mind-altering substances.



Yeah, it's like those "diabetic" losers. I mean, if they're not even capable of controlling their blood sugar without pharmaceuticals, what good are they? 

I'm teasing and all, but seriously, this is no less physical or real an issue than that, and no more a measure of one's character or worth. *hugs*


----------



## mossystate

snuggletiger said:


> She's already done the whole "I miss you, I think about you, I have mellowed and changed speech" so I am kinda wanting to see the whole pitch.



Is this the ex who you wanted to kick while she was down? You need to learn new dances with these women.


----------



## snuggletiger

but the important part is I didn't kick her while she was down. Although tempted to do so. I realize I am a bigger critter then that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

snuggletiger said:


> She's already done the whole "I miss you, I think about you, I have mellowed and changed speech" so I am kinda wanting to see the whole pitch.



My ex did this......then stood me up. So he calls me again months later to say this again......then two days later his pregnant gf calls me to tell me to "leave them alone" when she finds my number on his cell phone. :blink:
She is as crazy as he is, I'm now convinced.....



Mark my words...shoe will not only drop but will drop kick you harder than the time before.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that the whole Twilight phenomenon makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Weirdo890

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that the whole Twilight phenomenon makes me want to vomit.



Strange, because it makes me want to hit the creators and fans over the head with a hammer.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> Strange, because it makes me want to hit the creators and fans over the head with a hammer.



Well I'm a proud Twi-hard. Go ahead and "try" to hit me over the head with a hammer. I dare you.


----------



## Weirdo890

Famouslastwords said:


> Well I'm a proud Twi-hard. Go ahead and "try" to hit me over the head with a hammer. I dare you.



Okay, since you asked. *Takes mallet and whacks you on the head* There, have you regained your sense yet?


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Well I'm a proud Twi-hard. Go ahead and "try" to hit me over the head with a hammer. I dare you.



I'm not a twi-hard, I'm definitely a fan though, i'll take the hammer hit for you :O


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> Okay, since you asked. *Takes mallet and whacks you on the head* There, have you regained your sense yet?



*rips your arms off and beats you with them*


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> I'm not a twi-hard, I'm definitely a fan though, i'll take the hammer hit for you :O



Thanks hun!


----------



## Weirdo890

Famouslastwords said:


> *rips your arms off and beats you with them*



Of course you realize this means war. *regrows arms and stops the beating*


----------



## Saoirse

I feel like crap. Mentally.

I had so much fun last night, hanging with a dear friend and rocking out to an awesome band, full of friendly, ridiculously talented musicians.

I went to work today hating life and wishing I was somewhere else.

I see people making a living doing what they absolutely LOVE, and even though it can get tiring and rough, they know that it will all be ok.

Im stuck at a stupid fucking retail job that I hate.

Will I ever be able to do what I love?


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My ex did this......then stood me up. So he calls me again months later to say this again......then two days later his pregnant gf calls me to tell me to "leave them alone" when she finds my number on his cell phone. :blink:
> She is as crazy as he is, I'm now convinced.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mark my words...shoe will not only drop but will drop kick you harder than the time before.


She's right, you know.

-Rusty


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> Of course you realize this means war. *regrows arms and stops the beating*



Well I have nykspree as a body guard now so


----------



## Weirdo890

He can't guard you 24/7, and when your guard is gone, I WILL STRIKE!


----------



## Weirdo890

Saoirse said:


> I feel like crap. Mentally.
> 
> I had so much fun last night, hanging with a dear friend and rocking out to an awesome band, full of friendly, ridiculously talented musicians.
> 
> I went to work today hating life and wishing I was somewhere else.
> 
> I see people making a living doing what they absolutely LOVE, and even though it can get tiring and rough, they know that it will all be ok.
> 
> Im stuck at a stupid fucking retail job that I hate.
> 
> Will I ever be able to do what I love?



I don't know, but you have me to cheer you on. I'm sorry to hear about your day.  I hope you get to do what you love as a living.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> He can't guard you 24/7, and when your guard is gone, I WILL STRIKE!



Good luck making it pass my backup guard!


----------



## Weirdo890

Famouslastwords said:


> Good luck making it pass my backup guard!



You're not the only super ninja you know. I have my ways.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> You're not the only super ninja you know. I have my ways.



Good luck making it past me.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I confess I am reading another vampire series and I am so into it. I got 3 books for christmas along with an Ipod Touch among other things too. Holy mother do I love it! On to the books, tho I am already done with the first book of the first series and onto the second..lol..Can't put them down. I also got the first book of another series too so I am good on reading for a few days. First series is House of Night (6 books in this series). The second is Vampire Academy (4 books in this series). Can't wait to start this one when I am done with the other one.


----------



## luscious_lulu

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I confess I am reading another vampire series and I am so into it. I got 3 books for christmas along with an Ipod Touch among other things too. Holy mother do I love it! On to the books, tho I am already done with the first book of the first series and onto the second..lol..Can't put them down. I also got the first book of another series too so I am good on reading for a few days. First series is House of Night (6 books in this series). The second is Vampire Academy (4 books in this series). Can't wait to start this one when I am done with the other one.



The house of night series is really good.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> The house of night series is really good.


I know.. I am loving it!!! LOL I have a hard time putting the books down. 



I confess I just started taking classes to become a Child Daycare Specialist and I got a B on my first quiz!!! YAY!!!


----------



## mossystate

I can't help but crack up over the number of people who loved that Hyde Park was gone, and are now loving that it is back.  Oh, and seems that more and more potential friendships are gonna be ruined because of it being back. Lots of name calling...oh my!


----------



## Just_Jen

luscious_lulu said:


> The house of night series is really good.



i LOVE the house of night series! I cant wait for the next one  Such an addictive read!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> I can't help but crack up over the number of people who loved that Hyde Park was gone, and are now loving that it is back.  Oh, and seems that more and more potential friendships are gonna be ruined because of it being back. Lots of name calling...oh my!



IC it cracks me up that mossy loves all the name calling going on in Hyde Park!


----------



## liz (di-va)

_iconfess_ I would snuggle with the devil himself tonight to keep me warm.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Time for a Super Random Confession I've never told any of my real friends! :O

... I Can't Go To Parades Without Crying. Like. Almost Hysterical, depending on what Parade it is. 


Also, I Seem to have a problem with Capitlaizing Almost Everything.


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> Time for a Super Random Confession I've never told any of my real friends! :O
> 
> ... I Can't Go To Parades Without Crying. Like. Almost Hysterical, depending on what Parade it is.
> 
> 
> Also, I Seem to have a problem with Capitlaizing Almost Everything.



Wow, I thought I was weird....I do that too. I get this lump in my throat and start to cry. I have no idea why or where it comes from. And if there are dancers in the parade, that makes it worse. Fireworks and Christmas carols have the same reaction.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Just_Jen said:


> i LOVE the house of night series! I cant wait for the next one  Such an addictive read!


Yes it sure is! I am loving them!



Your Plump Princess said:


> Also, I Seem to have a problem with Capitlaizing Almost Everything.


I do that all the time too..lol..


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Wow, I thought I was weird....I do that too. I get this lump in my throat and start to cry. I have no idea why or where it comes from. And if there are dancers in the parade, that makes it worse. Fireworks and Christmas carols have the same reaction.




Anything even remotely sad makes me cry. Like when I see people cry, it makes me cry. I watch The Biggest Loser and when I see how unhappy they are I cry, and then when they're happy to see their families and they cry, I cry. I cried when I watched the New Moon trailer yesterday. ANYTHING makes me cry. I'm such a pushover.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Anything even remotely sad makes me cry. Like when I see people cry, it makes me cry. I watch The Biggest Loser and when I see how unhappy they are I cry, and then when they're happy to see their families and they cry, I cry. I cried when I watched the New Moon trailer yesterday. ANYTHING makes me cry. I'm such a pushover.



Uh oh, I cried when I saw the New Moon trailer too. And I have never watched a Twilght movie (though I have read all the books). You are just a softy my sweet...nothing wrong with that I say. Just means you have a big heart


----------



## Linda

IC that I am so ready for 2010. It's going to be the year of "Linda". Look out world!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC I'm soooooooooooo over this year. Can't wait to stick a fork in it......it needs to be over and done with. 

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze 2010, be nicer to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow: :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC I'm soooooooooooo over this year. Can't wait to stick a fork in it......it needs to be over and done with.
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze 2010, be nicer to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow: :bow:


I second this! Sending good vibes your way for a better 2010!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I second this! Sending good vibes your way for a better 2010!



Back 'atcha!


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC I'm soooooooooooo over this year. Can't wait to stick a fork in it......it needs to be over and done with.
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze 2010, be nicer to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow: :bow:




Amen sister!

This year:

Hospital stays: 2
School Drop outs: 2
Times I caught the swine flu: 1
Times I had pneumonia: 1
Surgeries: 1
New scars: 4
Rejections from ex-fiances: 1

Please let 2010 be better than 2009, I don't think I could handle having to withdrawl from school due to being in to the hospital 11 days again.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Amen sister!
> 
> This year:
> 
> Hospital stays: 2
> School Drop outs: 2
> Times I caught the swine flu: 1
> Times I had pneumonia: 1
> Surgeries: 1
> New scars: 4
> Rejections from ex-fiances: 1
> 
> Please let 2010 be better than 2009, I don't think I could handle having to withdrawl from school due to being in to the hospital 11 days again.



(((((((Hugs))))))) Bitch of a year. 

I understand having to withdrawal from school because of surgery. I had to withdrawal twice.......it has now been 8 years. It kills me.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> (((((((Hugs))))))) Bitch of a year.
> 
> I understand having to withdrawal from school because of surgery. I had to withdrawal twice.......it has now been 8 years. It kills me.



On the upside I should graduate with my first degree on 7/29/2009 if all goes as planned.

Hope this next year goes better for you too girly. We're due some good luck!

Oh yeah forgot to add that my bf was on unemployment all year. SUCKTACULAR.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Linda said:


> IC that I am so ready for 2010. It's going to be the year of "Linda". Look out world!



I approve this post 

Happy New Year


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Back 'atcha!


Thanks!



Famouslastwords said:


> Amen sister!
> 
> This year:
> 
> Hospital stays: 2
> School Drop outs: 2
> Times I caught the swine flu: 1
> Times I had pneumonia: 1
> Surgeries: 1
> New scars: 4
> Rejections from ex-fiances: 1
> 
> Please let 2010 be better than 2009, I don't think I could handle having to withdrawl from school due to being in to the hospital 11 days again.


*hugs*
Sending good vibes your way for you to have a better 2010 and it be a healthy one for ya!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Famouslastwords said:


> On the upside I should graduate with my first degree on 7/29/*2009* if all goes as planned.
> 
> Hope this next year goes better for you too girly. We're due some good luck!
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to add that my bf was on unemployment all year. SUCKTACULAR.



Uhhmm, huh? You're not going to specialize in reservations or anything, I hope. I'm teasing you! Sending hugs your way and best wishes for a happy graduation day, whenever it is.


----------



## Famouslastwords

D_A_Bunny said:


> Uhhmm, huh? You're not going to specialize in reservations or anything, I hope. I'm teasing you! Sending hugs your way and best wishes for a happy graduation day, whenever it is.




MY BAD!

2011!


----------



## Saoirse

IC that uking is quickly surpassing masturbation as my #1 pastime.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> IC that uking is quickly surpassing masturbation as my #1 pastime.



So for now masturbation is still your #1 pastime? I'd like to see that.:eat2:


----------



## Saoirse

Famouslastwords said:


> So for now masturbation is still your #1 pastime? I'd like to see that.:eat2:



Im trying to figure out how to uke AND masturbate at the same time. If I succeed, there will be pictures.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> Im trying to figure out how to uke AND masturbate at the same time. If I succeed, there will be pictures.



Oh that's simple, I'll hold one of the hand's positions on the ukele while you play so you can play and mastubate. That way I don't need pictures!


----------



## Saoirse

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh that's simple, I'll hold one of the hand's positions on the ukele while you play so you can play and mastubate. That way I don't need pictures!



you're the second person to suggest this to me...and you're way hotter.

WIN!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> you're the second person to suggest this to me...and you're way hotter.
> 
> WIN!!


Awesome! Totally fucking awesome! :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

Saoirse said:


> Im trying to figure out how to uke AND masturbate at the same time. If I succeed, there will be pictures.



Hook up the uke to some sort of device for recording/playback and have an iBuzz hooked up to that. It'll vibrate with the beat of what you play.

It works in theory, at least.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> Hook up the uke to some sort of device for recording/playback and have an iBuzz hooked up to that. It'll vibrate with the beat of what you play.
> 
> It works in theory, at least.



You've been thinking about this a wee bit too much


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*IC I'm Really Scared I'm Going to Lose My Grandmother When She Goes In For Lower-Back Surgery on Wednesday.*

She's *76* years old.. you'd never guess it, if you'd met her. She's semi-active, she's still got quite a bit of colour to her hair.. 

I think maybe it's because, as odd as this sounds, Being almost 20. _Her Surgery/Recovery [20 Days Minimum.] is going to be the longest I've ever gone without seeing her._ [If she goes to the Health Center/Nursing Home like they'd first planned. ]



I Just don't want anything to ever happen to her.. If I could choose one person to live until I die, it'd be her. She's that special. I really hope that she will be around for a long while yet.. I Want her to be around when I have Children. I Want them to know her love and warmth. I .. I Just don't want her to go.. But I don't dare say anything. I don't want to sound silly. I Mean, its JUST back surgery..right?


----------



## nykspree8

Your Plump Princess said:


> *IC I'm Really Scared I'm Going to Lose My Grandmother When She Goes In For Lower-Back Surgery on Wednesday.*
> 
> She's *76* years old.. you'd never guess it, if you'd met her. She's semi-active, she's still got quite a bit of colour to her hair..
> 
> I think maybe it's because, as odd as this sounds, Being almost 20. _Her Surgery/Recovery [20 Days Minimum.] is going to be the longest I've ever gone without seeing her._ [If she goes to the Health Center/Nursing Home like they'd first planned. ]
> 
> 
> 
> I Just don't want anything to ever happen to her.. If I could choose one person to live until I die, it'd be her. She's that special. I really hope that she will be around for a long while yet.. I Want her to be around when I have Children. I Want them to know her love and warmth. I .. I Just don't want her to go.. But I don't dare say anything. I don't want to sound silly. I Mean, its JUST back surgery..right?



Surgery is always complicated when you're older cause you don't that young body that will spring right back into action. Good thing is she's still active so that will help her over being sedentary as a some older folks are. It'll be ok though and at least it's back surgery and not like open heart or brain surgery or something REALLY serious, you know?


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I am positive that the scale at my psychiatrist's office is broooken. Why do i think so you ask? well...because it is off by like 8 pounds from what mine says even after i changed out the batteries in mine and i even moved mine all over the floor (tile floors, making sure i was not hitting a crack, causing the results to be faulty) and i weighed myself like 6 times. SO, I am taking what my scale says rather than what the dr's office said. Then again..I weigh myself naked at home, so Im taking that as more accurate anyway...and taking into account my scales results...they make me happy


----------



## Blackjack

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You've been thinking about this a wee bit too much



Not really. I thought of it right away. The ideas just linked together.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> Not really. I thought of it right away. The ideas just linked together.



I see lmao......


----------



## Mini

I'm toying with the idea of submitting some stories for publication, but I've little idea how to go about it and... well, I hate rejection. Which is why I never do anything. Blah.

Also, I find that I am inspired to write by pain and discomfort. So now not only do I get off on suffering, but it's my muse, too. I think I need therapy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, I really wonder what negative effects are effecting my brother due to his medications. _[He's on Focalin for ADHD and Geodon to help him sleep at night.]_


----------



## Paquito

I don't know what I want out of life.


----------



## Mini

free2beme04 said:


> I don't know what I want out of life.



Have you tried cake?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think I'm starting to get a cold, but I'm going to pretend I'm not sick and go play "Christmas" with my dads side of the family. Because I haven't seen my Cousin Terran [In the Marines for 3 years, now.] Or my Cousin Kisha [In the Air Force for around a year now, I think?] And I Really Miss Them A Lot.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am really loving this cold weather we are having in Florida! Just wish I had someone to suggle with.


----------



## Lovelyone

I can vouche for cake.  



Mini said:


> Have you tried cake?


----------



## liz (di-va)

I confess that I am a giant fat ball of static electricity. Great are my powers.


----------



## Famouslastwords

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I am a giant fat ball of static electricity. Great are my powers.



If I had carpet in my apartment we could be nemeses. (Yes that's the plural of nemesis.)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mini said:


> I think I need therapy.



Don't we all.

Go for it (submitting an article for publication); you might get the surprise of your life.

The submission rules probably are different for each publication. I'd go to each publication's site on-line and look around for submission guidelines. If you cannot find anything, shoot them an e from their help section.

It's hard to have something you've poured your heart and soul into rejected. When I've done articles for a newsletter I'd feel sick to my stomach because I was afraid it wasn't good enough. And when I first started selling bird toys I make, I was terrified. But they sold.

Good luck,
Mizz


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I am a giant fat ball of static electricity. Great are my powers.



Put down the liquor. <backing away slowly>


----------



## mossystate

Dreyer's can go straight to hell for not making peppermint ice cream, all year long.


* sob *


----------



## DeerVictory

I confess that I always get bdog and a past member who made a really douchy thread about cheating on his wife mixed up. Every time I see bdog post, I'm like, "when did this guy get so insightful?"


----------



## JoyJoy

I knew there was a reason I love Piers Morgan!

This morning on the Today show. (Starting at 5:41 - Watch the whole thing. They change the subject for a minute, but he makes some great comments at the end, too.) I love his attitude! Funny how Hoda tried to change the subject so quickly..lol.


----------



## Shala

I confess I am seriously craving Pillsbury cinnamon rolls right NOW and I just finished eating dinner.:eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, I feel HORRIBLE!

I Didn't Feed My Aunts Dog Breakfast, AND I Forgot to give him his Benadryl at 2pm  

and My Cousin told me not to give it to him now, cause he gets one at 9pm and it's already 8..


----------



## AuntHen

IC that lately I am more attracted to younger men and sometimes forget that I am not 20 anymore

edit... not even IN my 20's anymore!! ack!

I told the 18 year old or so boy working the Chic-Fil-A drive-thru the other day that he was CUTE (out loud, it popped out before I could stop myself)! I drove off real fast. What is wrong with me??!! hahaha


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I confess.......I confess.............what the hell do I want to confess.......I confess I want my life back and I'm tired of "babysitting" my mom. I see her getting worse and want out....and to have my life back. That might make me a bad daughter in some peoples eyes, but I really don't care anymore. I've done my duty damn it.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I confess.......I confess.............what the hell do I want to confess.......I confess I want my life back and I'm tired of "babysitting" my mom. I see her getting worse and want out....and to have my life back. That might make me a bad daughter in some peoples eyes, but I really don't care anymore. I've done my duty damn it.



You are not a bad daughter, nor a bad person. One day it will happen, you WILL get your life back. Just hold tight to that thought, and it will get you through.....big (((HUGS))).


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - Hairstylists be warned... I think my hair is cursed. Every time I find a good hairstylist, and begin returning to them for regular haircuts, for better or worse... good reasons or bad reasons... they vanish. Poof. Just vanish. Leave town, get better gigs, go elsewhere, fall off the face of the earth... whatever. I return for another haircut one day only to find out that they are gone. The last guy I went to appears to have been deported... his colleague who gives crappy haircuts wouldn't elaborate. I hesitate to tell this to the nice Russian lady I just found.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that if I had a gallon of chocolate milk here right now..I think I would drink it all.


----------



## the_captain

stan_der_man said:


> IC - Hairstylists be warned... I think my hair is cursed. Every time I find a good hairstylist, and begin returning to them for regular haircuts, for better or worse... good reasons or bad reasons... they vanish. Poof. Just vanish. Leave town, get better gigs, go elsewhere, fall off the face of the earth... whatever. I return for another haircut one day only to find out that they are gone. The last guy I went to appears to have been deported... his colleague who gives crappy haircuts wouldn't elaborate. I hesitate to tell this to the nice Russian lady I just found.



Stan, I can sympathize with you. My hair is so thick that I have to keep it fairly short, and if it isn't cut properly it looks like my head got caught in the lawn mower!  And you're right, it seems like the barbers who do it right always disappear quickly. The place I go to now has a pretty high turnover of barbers, so I always wait for the owner. I usually get a decent cut from him. 

On a side note, when I first moved to this area umpteen years ago, there was a guy who gave regular men's haircuts for $3. Which was great, except half the time the cuts were good and half the time I got a butcher job! :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> You are not a bad daughter, nor a bad person. One day it will happen, you WILL get your life back. Just hold tight to that thought, and it will get you through.....big (((HUGS))).



Thank you sugar pie (it's a Southern thing)


----------



## JoyJoy

This post on another forum I read made me choke on my morning coffee:

"hey there, kinda new here so be genital..." 
(he wasn't trying to be clever, just a poor speller)


----------



## Rowan

fat9276 said:


> IC that lately I am more attracted to younger men and sometimes forget that I am not 20 anymore
> 
> edit... not even IN my 20's anymore!! ack!
> 
> I told the 18 year old or so boy working the Chic-Fil-A drive-thru the other day that he was CUTE (out loud, it popped out before I could stop myself)! I drove off real fast. What is wrong with me??!! hahaha



I know how you feel. Im 31 and I keep finding that 23 and 24 year olds message me and I find myself attracted to them. Since dating 23 and 24 years olds have always turned out to be monumental disasters, im trying to click the delete button whenever i get messages from men near that age, and sadly god forbid they're younger a lot of the time. But good lord, sometimes it takes a minute to hit that button! lol


----------



## Mathias

I confess I had cheesecake for breakfast. :blush:


----------



## chicken legs

Saoirse said:


> I feel like crap. Mentally.
> 
> I had so much fun last night, hanging with a dear friend and rocking out to an awesome band, full of friendly, ridiculously talented musicians.
> 
> I went to work today hating life and wishing I was somewhere else.
> 
> I see people making a living doing what they absolutely LOVE, and even though it can get tiring and rough, they know that it will all be ok.
> 
> Im stuck at a stupid fucking retail job that I hate.
> 
> Will I ever be able to do what I love?





Wax on



Wax off


----------



## chicken legs

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I confess.......I confess.............what the hell do I want to confess.......I confess I want my life back and I'm tired of "babysitting" my mom. I see her getting worse and want out....and to have my life back. That might make me a bad daughter in some peoples eyes, but I really don't care anymore. I've done my duty damn it.



Yeah..that is kinda fucked up.

Mind you, I dont know your situation, but my mom is in her 70's and my dad already passed (and it wasn't pretty).

Check out social services for senior citizens and if your mom doesn't like it.. to bad. In the end, I bet you anything, that she would be rather proud to have a happy daughter than a pissy one and then you both will be free to hang out with folks that have similar interests.


----------



## Blackjack

chicken legs said:


> Wax on
> 
> 
> 
> Wax off



I fail to see how a Brazilian is relevant to this discussion.


----------



## chicken legs

Blackjack said:


> I fail to see how a Brazilian is relevant to this discussion.



Brazilian's are ALWAYS a good thing.


----------



## Saoirse

chicken legs said:


> Brazilian's are ALWAYS a good thing.



they're definitly never a good thing.


IC I just read Twilight and I bet I would've liked it if I didnt picture Rob Pattinson through the whole thing. BLAH!


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I confess.......I confess.............what the hell do I want to confess.......I confess I want my life back and I'm tired of "babysitting" my mom. I see her getting worse and want out....and to have my life back. That might make me a bad daughter in some peoples eyes, but I really don't care anymore. I've done my duty damn it.



It doesn't make you a bad person, just human. (((big hugs)))


----------



## Famouslastwords

JoyJoy said:


> This post on another forum I read made me choke on my morning coffee:
> 
> "hey there, kinda new here so be genital..."
> (he wasn't trying to be clever, just a poor speller)



lol I read 9 pages of this vanity press book, there were so many errors in spelling, grammar, misused words, misused punctuation, etc that I couldn't continue. I am returning it to amazon today. I wrote a scathing review on amazon saying something like if you're going to publish a book, get a proofreader!


----------



## chicken legs

Saoirse said:


> they're definitly never a good thing.
> 
> 
> IC I just read Twilight and I bet I would've liked it if I didnt picture Rob Pattinson through the whole thing. BLAH!



ic pampering always does a body good


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> I confess I had cheesecake for breakfast. :blush:



Oh YUM, I am coming to your place for brekkie


----------



## Punkin1024

mossystate said:


> Dreyer's can go straight to hell for not making peppermint ice cream, all year long.
> 
> 
> * sob *



Do you have Schwan's in your area? They have peppermint ice cream during the holidays. I had a small bowlfull last night (making it last as long as possible).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I really like my Half-Cousin more than my actual Cousin.

I Wish My Half Cousin didn't live in New York  [she's only here to go school, then shes going back. ]


She's so much less crazy and party-crazy and bar-fly-esque. It's just..so nice. 

My Cousin-Cousin is Self-Centered, Immature, Irresponsible, Party-Obsessed, Goes through men like I do underwear, ...ect. :/


----------



## stan_der_man

the_captain said:


> Stan, I can sympathize with you. My hair is so thick that I have to keep it fairly short, and if it isn't cut properly it looks like my head got caught in the lawn mower!  And you're right, it seems like the barbers who do it right always disappear quickly. The place I go to now has a pretty high turnover of barbers, so I always wait for the owner. I usually get a decent cut from him.
> 
> ...



My only theory as to why barbers / hairstylists disappear on me after a while is that my hair is so straight that it's like driving on a flat, featureless desert highway for too long and it drives them insane. Either that, or being the Crème de la Crème of hairstylists they all get better gigs in the Bermuda Triangle cutting Elvis', Amelia Earhart's and Bob Crane's hair.


----------



## RedVelvet

stan_der_man said:


> My only theory as to why barbers / hairstylists disappear on me after a while is that my hair is so straight that it's like driving on a flat, featureless desert highway for too long and it drives them insane. Either that, or being the Crème de la Crème of hairstylists they all get better gigs in the Bermuda Triangle cutting Elvis', Amelia Earhart's and Bob Crane's hair.





It was all a matter of timing, sweetie. Can't answer for the rest of them, but I woulda cut your hair forever...really...I promise.


----------



## Carrie

If there were some kind of world championship for slouching right now, I would take home the gold.


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that big dogs scare me. Bad childhood experience.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess that I'm going to throw myself a huge pity party tonight--might skip dinner entirely and eat a few rows of cookies instead. The best part is that every morning is a chance for a change of perspective. I love waking up peaceful after the worst nights of crying. Makes me grateful for my consciousness.

Also, can I just say STFU and not apologize. Just once?


----------



## stan_der_man

RedVelvet said:


> It was all a matter of timing, sweetie. Can't answer for the rest of them, but I woulda cut your hair forever...really...I promise.



You are a lot closer to the Bermuda Triangle now though... just sayin'... 

Glad to see you back RV, we did miss you!


----------



## Famouslastwords

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that I'm going to throw myself a huge pity party tonight--might skip dinner entirely and eat a few rows of cookies instead. The best part is that every morning is a chance for a change of perspective. I love waking up peaceful after the worst nights of crying. Makes me grateful for my consciousness.
> 
> Also, can I just say STFU and not apologize. Just once?




You can say it to me. The mustache'd lady!

IC that I have a mustache! I twirl it! Lots! 

View attachment mustached lady 2.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> You can say it to me. The mustache'd lady!
> 
> IC that I have a mustache! I twirl it! Lots!



Can I tuck you in my handbag please?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Can I tuck you in my handbag please?



To scare away potential robbers and rapists?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> To scare away potential robbers and rapists?



Hahahaha...noooo you are just so darn cute with a mo!


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Hahahaha...noooo you are just so darn cute with a mo!



You like that roadie for a 70s band look? Hey dude!

This was back when I was on tour with Journey. Don't stop believin'!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> You like that roadie for a 70s band look? Hey dude!
> 
> This was back when I was on tour with Journey. *Don't stop believin*'!!!!!



I just spat up my drink because I was laughing so hard....get in my handbag now!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> I just spat up my drink because I was laughing so hard....get in my handbag now!!!



Ok missus! /hops in.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wish I could look good being my weight.
But I don't think the fat is in the right places, I really don't like how I've got a Potato-esque figure. Don't get me wrong, I wear my weight ..er. Semi-decently. When it comes to the lugging - it - around part. But as far as Looking - Good - With - It part, I just don't know. I Look at a lot of the other women on these boards and go "I wish I could be big and look as cute as her" But I Just.. Don't. 

Part of it, understandably, is the clothing I wear.
But it's so hard to find long things, or things that aren't too tight or too loose.

I'm Actually starting to just feel like maybe, some people look good being big, and some look good being small, and I might be on the smaller spectrum.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Famouslastwords said:


> You can say it to me. The mustache'd lady!
> 
> IC that I have a mustache! I twirl it! Lots!



I can't STFU you when I'm stroking your mustache, duh. (I thought it was moustache, but my spell checker is kicking me).

Also, I predicted right. Woke up early, in a great mood, and super motivated to work. What is wrong with me? Girl hormones? General SADS (ugh, the dark and cold evenings after work and it's nice and sunny today)?

Who knows, still grateful.


----------



## Famouslastwords

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't STFU you when I'm stroking your mustache, duh. (I thought it was moustache, but my spell checker is kicking me).
> 
> Also, I predicted right. Woke up early, in a great mood, and super motivated to work. What is wrong with me? Girl hormones? General SADS (ugh, the dark and cold evenings after work and it's nice and sunny today)?
> 
> Who knows, still grateful.



What if you just like the strong silent type and I'm talking too much and its making it hard to play with my mustache?


----------



## hearapianofall

IC that i like to look pissed off in public... for some reason i feel like i look hot as shit when i look at least moderately pissed... on top of that i only wear aviators and i wear them often... and i like to smoke (everything  ) this combination isnt purposely assembled... not the smoking part atleast... but i cant help thinking im hot shit when i do it... the funny part is i cant keep a straight face to save my life when im with friends


----------



## liz (di-va)

omg Skype! How did I not know? It is really great!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to being annoyed by newbie posting overload.


----------



## hearapianofall

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to being annoyed by newbie posting overload.



well i apologize for contributing but im sick of all the lurking ive done so im hoping to actually participate to attempt to make up for it


----------



## Surlysomething

hearapianofall said:


> well i apologize for contributing but im sick of all the lurking ive done so im hoping to actually participate to attempt to make up for it




I never singled you out. It was a general confession.


----------



## hearapianofall

Surlysomething said:


> I never singled you out. It was a general confession.



oh ok sorry  it was so close behind my post... and i will work on being less of a noob


----------



## chicken legs

Surlysomething said:


> I never singled you out. It was a general confession.



IC that was a nice save


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Can I tuck you in my handbag please?



I know! isn't she just the bomb diggity! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am a bit impatient:doh:


----------



## bigjayne66

fat9276 said:


> IC that I am a bit impatient:doh:



I am all shaking inside,I am trying not to be in love with a young BHM 23 years younger than me,I am almost homebound and 110lbs heavier than he is,he is soooo sexy but 3000 miles away


----------



## Surlysomething

chicken legs said:


> IC that was a nice save




I didn't save anything. I spoke the truth as he wasn't even on my radar regarding my post.

But thanks!


----------



## Dmitra

bigjayne66 said:


> I am all shaking inside,I am trying not to be in love with a young BHM 23 years younger than me,I am almost homebound and 110lbs heavier than he is,he is soooo sexy but 3000 miles away



Honey, if you love him and he loves you (and he's of age) don't let the hobgoblins of doubt or distance come between! If I were the guy in question I wouldn't mind relocating to the UK, anyway. 

* * *​
I confess that I said something fairly daffy on one of the other sub-boards here and I can't get rid of the nagging feeling that I offended the target or was simply ignored. Damn hobgoblins!


----------



## hearapianofall

IC i wish i could slap all of my troubles away with the slap chop! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DameQ said:


> I confess that I said something fairly daffy on one of the other sub-boards here and I can't get rid of the nagging feeling that I offended the target or was simply ignored. Damn hobgoblins!



Kill the hobgoblins.....send a PM and ask


----------



## Dmitra

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Kill the hobgoblins.....send a PM and ask



Now, see, this is the reasonable kind of thing to do. Thanks, GEF.


----------



## hearapianofall

IC i actually dont have a problem with skinny girls... a pretty face is a pretty face and thats what gets me to begin with... in bed though bbws are more fun


----------



## Mini

Talked to my doctor today and decided that for the meantime I'm going to stay off any sort of medication. They kept me level, but they also tended to make me kinda fuzzy and bland. Hard to write when I don't have the highs and lows to inspire me. Also, having a regular libido would be nice.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC between the levaquin and the boredom, I found interesting pics to take with a camera phone.


----------



## Rowan

Mini said:


> Talked to my doctor today and decided that for the meantime I'm going to stay off any sort of medication. They kept me level, but they also tended to make me kinda fuzzy and bland. Hard to write when I don't have the highs and lows to inspire me. Also, having a regular libido would be nice.



Libido=overrated
*shrug*


----------



## Famouslastwords

Rowan said:


> Libido=overrated
> *shrug*



Not when you're mini's age.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am pissy today


----------



## Saoirse

i was seeing a stupid guy over the summer but after two months of bliss he decided his ex was better. we didnt talk for a month, but out of the blue he contacted me. i fell for it. we hung out. he broke it off again. contacted me again. fell for it again.

im seeing a pattern and yet i cant stop myself.

everytime i say its over and no more.

this time im determined to be good. ive blocked and erased everything having to do with him. he will not tempt me!


----------



## the_captain

Saoirse said:


> i was seeing a stupid guy over the summer but after two months of bliss he decided his ex was better. we didnt talk for a month, but out of the blue he contacted me. i fell for it. we hung out. he broke it off again. contacted me again. fell for it again.
> 
> im seeing a pattern and yet i cant stop myself.
> 
> everytime i say its over and no more.
> 
> this time im determined to be good. ive blocked and erased everything having to do with him. he will not tempt me!



Make sure it's for good this time. You deserve better!


----------



## stan_der_man

Today during lunchtime at a restaurant called Rubio's, I saw this older yet vibrant and attractive looking woman who wore a jacket with an emblem on the back that read: "Cougar Canyon Spa and Resort"...

IC - I wonder if she realized the connection...?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

snuggletiger said:


> IC between the levaquin and the boredom, I found interesting pics to take with a camera phone.



Taking an antibiotic helped play a part in taking interesting pics with your camera phone??? 



Famouslastwords said:


> Not when you're mini's age.



Agreed lol



Saoirse said:


> i was seeing a stupid guy over the summer but after two months of bliss he decided his ex was better. we didnt talk for a month, but out of the blue he contacted me. i fell for it. we hung out. he broke it off again. contacted me again. fell for it again.
> 
> im seeing a pattern and yet i cant stop myself.
> 
> everytime i say its over and no more.
> 
> this time im determined to be good. ive blocked and erased everything having to do with him. he will not tempt me!



When he contacts you, you let us know! We'll help stop that temptation!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> i was seeing a stupid guy over the summer but after two months of bliss he decided his ex was better. we didnt talk for a month, but out of the blue he contacted me. i fell for it. we hung out. he broke it off again. contacted me again. fell for it again.
> 
> im seeing a pattern and yet i cant stop myself.
> 
> everytime i say its over and no more.
> 
> this time im determined to be good. ive blocked and erased everything having to do with him. he will not tempt me!




I hate when guys do that. Pop in and out of your life. Some men play such good games you can't help yourself.


----------



## RedVelvet

stan_der_man said:


> Today during lunchtime at a restaurant called Rubio's, I saw this older yet vibrant and attractive looking woman who wore a jacket with an emblem on the back that read: "Cougar Canyon Spa and Resort"...
> 
> IC - I wonder if she realized the connection...?




IC I miss Rubios! ...Fish Tacos....yummy yum.


----------



## Rowan

Famouslastwords said:


> Not when you're mini's age.



how old is mini?


----------



## mszwebs

Rowan said:


> how old is mini?



25........


----------



## Famouslastwords

Thanks Msz, I was going to say 26, I knew it was something like that but truth is I forgot.


----------



## succubus_dxb

I confess that i'm feeling a bit shitty and sorry for myself. 2 dates in a week, neither called back, liked both...one quite a lot..... met online, and I think my weight is seriously an issue. fuck.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> I hate when guys do that. Pop in and out of your life. Some men play such good games you can't help yourself.



True dat.....but keep in mind....they better they are at it, the more they have done it. 

Run.


----------



## Rowan

mszwebs said:


> 25........





Famouslastwords said:


> Thanks Msz, I was going to say 26, I knew it was something like that but truth is I forgot.



ah..well im not much older than that...31 here.

I dont know..i guess when you have as much to do (school full time and work too) in your life as I do...the libido takes a seat at the back of the bus of life.


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> I confess that i'm feeling a bit shitty and sorry for myself. 2 dates in a week, neither called back, liked both...one quite a lot..... met online, and I think my weight is seriously an issue. fuck.



they don't deserve you hotness! I mean hello! Just think of the perfect juicy rump they are missing out on...

F*** em'!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> True dat.....but keep in mind....they better they are at it, the more they have done it.
> 
> Run.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Tried to rep ya for that, but the &##*@_&%*#@ wouldn't let me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC There is this SUPER HOT GUY That works at the Game Store in my town.

.... *Swoon*
We Talked about SNES Games, N64 Games, Ohgodz. The only way to explain my excitement was that... It was like ..Awsome Audio-Foreplay. 



I DEFFINATELY Know where I am going to be spending any and all extra money now.
....


----------



## succubus_dxb

fat9276 said:


> they don't deserve you hotness! I mean hello! Just think of the perfect juicy rump they are missing out on...
> 
> F*** em'!




I confess....that we should get married  lol


----------



## Crystal

IC that I never realized how unattractive someone was until...just now.

Wow.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I don't really want to confess what is on my mind


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I just left a long note to my manager at work. Like, I spent an hour and a half after punching out writing it. It's more or less an airing of grievances regarding the shitty conditions due to the slashing of hours across the store, and asking her to push for more hours for our department.

And then I added a P.S. that ended up being about as long as the original letter, describing how disgusting my department was because the idiot last night "didn't do a single damn thing". I figured as much, but the quote is from one of the guys in produce who I was talking to.

ETA: I somewhat expect to get yelled at when I go into work tomorrow, but I've held my tongue on this crap too many times in the three and a half years I've been there. Feels good to get it off my chest.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> IC that I just left a long note to my manager at work. Like, I spent an hour and a half after punching out writing it. It's more or less an airing of grievances regarding the shitty conditions due to the slashing of hours across the store, and asking her to push for more hours for our department.
> 
> And then I added a P.S. that ended up being about as long as the original letter, describing how disgusting my department was because the idiot last night "didn't do a single damn thing". I figured as much, but the quote is from one of the guys in produce who I was talking to.
> 
> ETA: I somewhat expect to get yelled at when I go into work tomorrow, but I've held my tongue on this crap too many times in the three and a half years I've been there. Feels good to get it off my chest.



Oh Beej, I hope it's not too bad when you go into work tomorrows. *hugs*!


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> IC that I just left a long note to my manager at work. Like, I spent an hour and a half after punching out writing it. It's more or less an airing of grievances regarding the shitty conditions due to the slashing of hours across the store, and asking her to push for more hours for our department.
> 
> And then I added a P.S. that ended up being about as long as the original letter, describing how disgusting my department was because the idiot last night "didn't do a single damn thing". I figured as much, but the quote is from one of the guys in produce who I was talking to.
> 
> ETA: I somewhat expect to get yelled at when I go into work tomorrow, but I've held my tongue on this crap too many times in the three and a half years I've been there. Feels good to get it off my chest.




You go with your bad self.
I have done that before but in the end I am always the one who comes across as the ass so I try to bite my tongue and smile and nod these days.
It's just not as satisfying though.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I never realized how unattractive someone was until...just now.
> 
> Wow.



You mean me right?

I know I know insecurity is soooo unattractive.

But if I caught what you were throwing by stumbling on it by accident. Then I think I know who you mean and it's the same person you meant last time.


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> You mean me right?
> 
> I know I know insecurity is soooo unattractive.
> 
> But if I caught what you were throwing by stumbling on it by accident. Then I think I know who you mean and it's the same person you meant last time.



You are plenty attractive and you know it.  

If you mean the person that I mean, then yes, it's probably the same person.  Though, I don't remember the previous thing that you're referring to.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> You are plenty attractive and you know it.
> 
> If you mean the person that I mean, then yes, it's probably the same person.  Though, I don't remember the previous thing that you're referring to.



I can't remember exactly what you said but I'll do you one better and find the post. Cuz I'm plenty bored and have nothing better to do than snark in threads and go post hunting.


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> I can't remember exactly what you said but I'll do you one better and find the post. Cuz I'm plenty bored and have nothing better to do than snark in threads and go post hunting.



*waits patiently while you remind of her past snarkiness*


----------



## Allie Cat

Y'all are silly


----------



## Crystal

Divals said:


> Y'all are silly



Silly bitches.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I finally just deleted my myspace account after 6 years.



You can do that?

Oh and Crystal I couldn't find it.


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> You can do that?
> 
> Oh and Crystal I couldn't find it.



No problem. And yes, I did. It felt wonderfully stimulating.

...that sounded dirty.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> No problem. And yes, I did. It felt wonderfully stimulating.
> 
> ...that sounded dirty.



We both know who you're talking about anyway


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> We both know who you're talking about anyway



I'm completely innocent. :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Oh so you weren't talking about Phil Colins?


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh so you weren't talking about Phil Colins?



Damn. You caught me. 

Poor guy. He's just SO damn ugly.

Kinda reminds me of Rowlf.

Wait...that's not Phil Collins.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Love this Thread So Much!  <3

And Everyone In it!


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> Damn. You caught me.
> 
> Poor guy. He's just SO damn ugly.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of Rowlf.
> 
> Wait...that's not Phil Collins.



You know when I first found out you liked Phil Colins through Micah I laughed and said you could do better. I laughed for about 20 minutes. I mean he's like 50! No joke. How could you like Phil Colins? I admit his music is pretty good, but I heard his cock is small.


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> You know when I first found out you liked Phil Colins through Micah I laughed and said you could do better. I laughed for about 20 minutes. I mean he's like 50! No joke. How could you like Phil Colins? I admit his music is pretty good, but I heard his cock is small.



..I don't even remember this. Or who Phil Collins is. v.v


----------



## Famouslastwords

Divals said:


> ..I don't even remember this. Or who Phil Collins is. v.v



Who else? Just take out some of the details. Duh.


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> Who else? Just take out some of the details. Duh.



oh right I am an retarded


----------



## Paquito

I learned about Phil Collins from South Park, and I don't particularly care for him after he tried to stop Timmy from singing at the concert.


Take that Genesis!


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> You know when I first found out you liked Phil Colins through Micah I laughed and said you could do better. I laughed for about 20 minutes. I mean he's like 50! No joke. How could you like Phil Colins? I admit his music is pretty good, but I heard his cock is small.



Ehh. It's the Tarzan soundtrack that drew me in.

...you're right about that last bit, though.


----------



## Famouslastwords

free2beme04 said:


> I learned about Phil Collins from South Park, and I don't particularly care for him after he tried to stop Timmy from singing at the concert.
> 
> 
> Take that Genesis!




My mom raised me on Genesis. I like the music. Really I do. But yeah. Maybe I shouldn't be so rough on Phil.


----------



## stan_der_man

This evening, I accidentally scared the piss out of the cat... no really, I did scare piss out of the cat... I quickly opened the cat and dog pen lid which makes a loud clattering sound and the cat came flying out... anyhoo...


IC - I keep forgetting what the cat's name is.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ehh. It's the Tarzan soundtrack that drew me in.
> 
> ...you're right about that last bit, though.




The sad part is, I already know XD


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> The sad part is, I already know XD



The sad part of that is, I already know that you know.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> The sad part of that is, I already know that you know.




Who doesn't know?


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> Who doesn't know?



Yeah. I hear Phil Collins did a sex tape.

Then again, what respectable celebrity hasn't done one of those?


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yeah. I hear Phil Collins did a sex tape.
> 
> Then again, what respectable celebrity hasn't done one of those?




UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YUUUUUUUUUUUUCK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK UUUUUUUUUGH UUUUUUUUUUUUCK That's the sound of me vomitting. Boy that Costco Chicken Bake (TM) Doesn't taste good on the way back up.

Anyway, ummmmm, I've seen Phil's penis. I'm not impressed. And the only person I'm more disappointed in than you for having dreamy thoughts about Phil Colins (because seriously, what were you thinking, seriously, at least Micah's cute) is the person is who did the sex tape with him!


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YUUUUUUUUUUUUCK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK UUUUUUUUUGH UUUUUUUUUUUUCK That's the sound of me vomitting. Boy that Costco Chicken Bake (TM) Doesn't taste good on the way back up.
> 
> Anyway, ummmmm, I've seen Phil's penis. I'm not impressed. And the only person I'm more disappointed in than you for having dreamy thoughts about Phil Colins (because seriously, what were you thinking, seriously, at least Micah's cute) is the person is who did the sex tape with him!



*hides face in shame* 

Worst mistake I ever made.

...or did, as it were.

Uck.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> *hides face in shame*
> 
> Worst mistake I ever made.
> 
> ...or did, as it were.
> 
> Uck.



It was you? You and Phil Colins?


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> It was you? You and Phil Colins?



No, no! Not on tape, anyway. 

So...how 'bout that local sports team?


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> No, no! Not on tape, anyway.
> 
> So...how 'bout that local sports team?




Oh man. Did you make him wear a bag over his face?

Sports who cares about sports?

Do you read cosmo? How about those 10 sex positions that'll make his toes tingle. Ugh I just thought of you and Phil Colins.


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh man. Did you make him wear a bag over his face?
> 
> Sports who cares about sports?
> 
> Do you read cosmo? How about those 10 sex positions that'll make his toes tingle. Ugh I just thought of you and Phil Colins.



I'm going to delete this and be a nice person.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> I try not to think about it. It was a long time ago and neither one of us...yeah.
> 
> I like to pretend it didn't happen.
> 
> Cosmo is my bible.



All praiseth the almighy cosmo!

It felt good to be able to joke again, after our last words I wasn't sure if we'd still be friendly, but it's good to see it hasn't changed <3


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> All praiseth the almighy cosmo!
> 
> It felt good to be able to joke again, after our last words I wasn't sure if we'd still be friendly, but it's good to see it hasn't changed <3



Yeah, enough with the snarky comments about Phil Collins. I mean, come on. "In the Air Tonight." Great song!


----------



## Blackjack

Another confession!

IC that I just had to get off of Facebook 'cuz it's 1:30 and I've been looking through pages and pages of old high school friends and stuff. Some of them are married, and some even have kids. I dunno why, but that just weirds me out.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> Another confession!
> 
> IC that I just had to get off of Facebook 'cuz it's 1:30 and I've been looking through pages and pages of old high school friends and stuff. Some of them are married, and some even have kids. I dunno why, but that just weirds me out.




Hey Beej!

IC that I have a uterus, two fallopian tubes, and a vagina.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yeah, enough with the snarky comments about Phil Collins. I mean, come on. "In the Air Tonight." Great song!



Oh come on! Clearly Phil's best work was with Genesis on the album "We Can't Dance"

You just need your taste in music edumacated.


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh come on! Clearly Phil's best work was with Genesis on the album "We Can't Dance"
> 
> You just need your taste in music edumacated.



Phil Collins did attempt to school me, but I'm just not worthy. :happy:


IC that if I don't go to bed soon, I'm NEVER going to get up for class.

<3


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> Phil Collins did attempt to school me, but I'm just not worthy. :happy:
> 
> 
> IC that if I don't go to bed soon, I'm NEVER going to get up for class.
> 
> <3




Oh shit! Me too. 6 am. Goddammit. Laters bitches and hoes.


----------



## Wagimawr

IC I can't dance. That's all.


----------



## steely

IC that the various forms of chat, meebo, yahoo, google, confuse me to distraction. :blink:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've got *horrendous *memory.

I'm a part of a website called Gaia Online.
I have like, 20 accounts.
I Had two main accounts.
But I haven't been on in like, FOREVER.
...... And I Can't Remember The Names OR Passwords to ANY of my accounts.
:/ Fuuuuuck.


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I've got *horrendous *memory.
> 
> I'm a part of a website called Gaia Online.
> I have like, 20 accounts.
> I Had two main accounts.
> But I haven't been on in like, FOREVER.
> ...... And I Can't Remember The Names OR Passwords to ANY of my accounts.
> :/ Fuuuuuck.



Good job  Don't they have a password reset or something?


----------



## Saoirse

IC i cant stop playing with my armpit hair. so soft!


----------



## the_captain

IC that I should get my butt back to work, instead of goofing off on the computer!!  Oh well, it's a slow day anyway...


----------



## snuggletiger

IC Ive never heard of anyone playing with armpit hair. But maybe its because I live a sheltered life on the mountaintop.


----------



## Saoirse

snuggletiger said:


> IC Ive never heard of anyone playing with armpit hair. But maybe its because I live a sheltered life on the mountaintop.



I've stopped shaving and never realized how soft my body hair is. Cant stop touching it!

And I also live a sheltered life on a mountain top.


----------



## mossystate

I think you meant to say...tickled.

:bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC: I'm somewhat bizarre (no comments from the peanut gallery )......I collect pencils.


----------



## Weirdo890

Saoirse said:


> IC i cant stop playing with my armpit hair. so soft!



I confess that I love feeling my arm hair. It's soft and somehow comforting.


----------



## Linda

IC that I hate when people text you and their messages are always set as urgent. ALWAYS!!??


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I think people need to learn to relax and roll with the punches.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I don't think I will EVER understand men!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I don't think I will EVER understand men!



Ditto!

And do I smell brine???


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I don't think I will EVER understand men!



Men? IC I don't think I'll ever be able to understand people in general.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ditto!
> 
> And do I smell brine???



LOL, hell yes...I think I may have landed in one of my biggest jars 
Hahaha, my arse magnet got larger or something!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Men? IC I don't think I'll ever be able to understand people in general.



I hear you!!
Animals are soooo much easier to love. I just wish they didn't sick up on the carpet all the time


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> I hear you!!
> Animals are soooo much easier to love. I just wish they didn't sick up on the carpet all the time



I know, but we still love them. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Divals said:


> Good job  Don't they have a password reset or something?


Ahahaha, Yeah. They Do. 
But FUNNIEST THING EVER?!

I Tried to go through the steps THEY TOLD ME TO.
And I Get an Error that is all "OOPS! Hah, You Tried to Change ANOTHER PERSONS Password, Didn't you? " 


And it tells me I have to BE LOGGED IN, in order to change anything.


They won't Auto-Reset or -anything-.


I was Seriously sitting there, and pulling a "Mr. Hat" yelling "YOU KNOW WHAT GAIA? YOU GO TO HELL! YOU GO TO HELL AND YOU DIE! >;O " 

....Wow, IC This is a long confession? Lol!


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ahahaha, Yeah. They Do.
> But FUNNIEST THING EVER?!
> 
> I Tried to go through the steps THEY TOLD ME TO.
> And I Get an Error that is all "OOPS! Hah, You Tried to Change ANOTHER PERSONS Password, Didn't you? "
> 
> 
> And it tells me I have to BE LOGGED IN, in order to change anything.
> 
> 
> They won't Auto-Reset or -anything-.
> 
> 
> I was Seriously sitting there, and pulling a "Mr. Hat" yelling "YOU KNOW WHAT GAIA? YOU GO TO HELL! YOU GO TO HELL AND YOU DIE! >;O "
> 
> ....Wow, IC This is a long confession? Lol!



Whoa, wtf. That is bananas. *facepalm*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I just realized I'm a Bitter person, and a bitch. 

Someone on facebook posted an over-used chainletter ..thing. That is supposed to be sweet, about a guy buying a girl roses with 1 fake or w/e and their 'love'.


I wrote "It's not Sweet. It's Sickening, and an Abortion to the eyes. I think my Soul just ate itself a little in twisted horror. Whoever came up with such disgusting torment should be dragged to a computer and their head bashed with the keyboard." 


.... and it STRUCK ME [like a hammer!] 

I'm Bitter.


B I T T E R


Bitter. 

Wtf is WRONG With me? ?! Oh My Godzilla! HOW could I be SO BLIND?!


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I don't think I will EVER understand men!




maybe we analyze too much LFW...hahaha. perhaps not that much is really needed


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, hell yes...I think I may have landed in one of my biggest jars
> Hahaha, my arse magnet got larger or something!!



OOOOOOooooooooo! PM me the details!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie Cat

fat9276 said:


> maybe we analyze too much Kimberly...hahaha. perhaps not that much is really needed



Or maybe men just suck.


----------



## Wagimawr

All in favor of this motion, dicks up!


----------



## Dmitra

IC right now I'm not giving 22/7 shits about anything atm. ack thpbft!


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I collect Pens. 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: I'm somewhat bizarre (no comments from the peanut gallery )......I collect pencils.


----------



## mossystate

I think all the threads started that mention how having a fat ass means you are medically more sound....they should all just be called..." If You Have A Big Belly...You Are Gonna Diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie ".




:bow:


----------



## Wagimawr

well smack my ass and call me a necrophiliac


----------



## Wagimawr

IC I kinda wish I enjoyed Disney more than I do...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that one of my co-workers managed to indirectly bring out three sides of me that I didn't like tonight. The first was myself flirting with her, or what I call a poor excuse for flirting (I've never been any good at it), the second was feeling jealous when she was chatting with a guy as if he was her beau, and the third was being judgemental when I found out the guy was an ex-coworker of mine that I never got along with. I mean, what the crap? This stuff isn't supposed to affect me. I'm not even single! Up until now, I've been pretty good about flirting and such, in that when I DO flirt, it's just the harmless, playing kind that really means nothing but sharing a smile or some such nonsense. I didn't even think I really liked this girl, but she's always nice and I've always made an effort to say hello and ask how she's doing. It sucks how these things can slowly sneak up on you completely unawares, and then leap out in a surprise attack that leave you grumpy and mopey. :blink:


----------



## Littleghost

I confess that I'm feeling entirely human, vulnerable and happy right now; which is a rarity for me, at least in that combination.


----------



## Fluffy51888

IC I kinda wish I enjoyed Star Trek more than I do...

But I'm working on it.


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> maybe we analyze too much LFW...hahaha. perhaps not that much is really needed



Hmmm, it would actually help if I knew what I needed. But I sure know what I don't need.....PECKER-HEADS!!! 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> OOOOOOooooooooo! PM me the details!!!!!!!!



Okey dokey..will do Mizz


----------



## Linda

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I just realized I'm a Bitter person, and a bitch.
> 
> Someone on facebook posted an over-used chainletter ..thing. That is supposed to be sweet, about a guy buying a girl roses with 1 fake or w/e and their 'love'.
> 
> 
> I wrote "It's not Sweet. It's Sickening, and an Abortion to the eyes. I think my Soul just ate itself a little in twisted horror. Whoever came up with such disgusting torment should be dragged to a computer and their head bashed with the keyboard."
> 
> 
> .... and it STRUCK ME [like a hammer!]
> 
> I'm Bitter.
> 
> 
> B I T T E R
> 
> 
> Bitter.
> 
> Wtf is WRONG With me? ?! Oh My Godzilla! HOW could I be SO BLIND?!






Backs away slowly. 

Hi


(lol)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Linda said:


> Backs away slowly.
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> (lol)


ROFL. 
Yes!
I Need a sticker for my forehead that says "Approach with Caution"



IC I'm getting my puke-bucket prepared. For "Valentines day" AKA "F-ck you single people" day is only a month away. And it's crap is _eeeeeeverywhere_ in the stores.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I collect Pens.



I <3 you :wubu:  :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am scared hearing about another round of paycuts.


----------



## Saoirse

Fluffy51888 said:


> IC I kinda wish I enjoyed Star Trek more than I do...
> 
> But I'm working on it.



Its not hard to enjoy Chris Pine and Zachary Quinto. mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RedVelvet

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm getting my puke-bucket prepared. For "Valentines day" AKA "F-ck you single people" day is only a month away. And it's crap is _eeeeeeverywhere_ in the stores.




Hmm..

I love being in love..but I also used to love being single, and used to think of Valentine's day as a perfect day to call in sick, rent 6 movies, and have a slugfest, complete with favorite foods and drinks, and a bath after, with unusual color toenail painting.

Sure, I love my guy...but man, its a great opportunity to love on yerself, too. (masturbation being optional, in spite of how that sounded..).

Ignore the cheap shiny hearts...take care of your own....and then the whole bitter thing will melt a bit.

(Wrote the woman who has had some serious moments of bitter c+&tyness her own self, and understands..)


----------



## Wagimawr

Fluffy51888 said:


> IC I kinda wish I enjoyed Star Trek more than I do...
> 
> But I'm working on it.


I mean...there is always Fantasia...


----------



## Crystal

IC that I got a new car!!


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I also got a new car!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

What kind?


----------



## Crystal

Not sure who you're talking to, but I'm getting a 2002 Hyundai Santa Fe.  Only 42,000 miles. Wooo!

This, but purple. 






:happy:


----------



## snuggletiger

Retail price Jack?


----------



## Crystal

snuggletiger said:


> Retail price Jack?



Again, is this directed at me?  

It's my grandma's car. She was trading it in but decided to sell it to me instead. The dealership was going to give her $6,000 for a trade-in, but she sold it to me for $5,000.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC finding out the girl in HS I had a crush on for the longest time is no married, makes me feel kinda bleh.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> Again, is this directed at me?
> 
> It's my grandma's car. She was trading it in but decided to sell it to me instead. The dealership was going to give her $6,000 for a trade-in, but she sold it to me for $5,000.



Awesome. I paid 11k for my 2002 Toyota Corolla 3 years ago. Had VERY low (45k) miles on it.


----------



## theladypoet

I confess that I spent an hour in Second Life trying to make a Mr. Canoe Head avatar. It's not finished yet, because I couldn't find a good aluminum canoe texture... or any aluminum canoe texture.


----------



## DeerVictory

You're so condescending. 

I'm working really hard towards something, I've made major progress and your response is, "I'm glad you have something to keep you busy." You act like I'm seven and like the things that I support and the charities I want to donate to are "cute". 


It really hurts.


----------



## Surlysomething

CrystalUT11 said:


> Not sure who you're talking to, but I'm getting a 2002 Hyundai Santa Fe.  Only 42,000 miles. Wooo!
> 
> This, but purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:



Cute! I see many road trips in your future.


----------



## Rowan

I confess im worried about the crap im going to have to deal with when i get back to work on tuesday that my landing in the hospital will bring me even though it was completely out of my hands. I just hope they have a little mercy and i have a job to go back to and this hasnt put me over the occurrence limit and also out of a job


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC I think that Naveen Andrews is so f'in hot that I can barely stand it! :wubu: :bow:


----------



## Allie Cat

Mine's one of these:




Except it's a green-teal-ish color.

It's a 1995 Mustang. A previous owner seems to be a tuner, as it has a Magnaflow exhaust system, completely rebuilt and restored engine out of a Thunderbird, fiberglass hood, aftermarket rims, replacement gauges, and came with an unpainted body kit. And it only cost me $2000 plus tax and new rear tires.

Yes I realize this car does not fit me at alllll.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Wagimawr said:


> I mean...there is always Fantasia...




ANDDDD there is always Chris Pine. 

Baha. <3


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> ANDDDD there is always Chris Pine.



Or Zachary Quinto. *drools*


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> Or Zachary Quinto. *drools*




Haha...Yes! I will glady accept one (or both) of them!


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Haha...Yes! I will glady accept one (or both) of them!



At the same time! Haha :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

CrystalUT11 said:


> At the same time! Haha :happy:



In different holes?


----------



## Crystal

Blackjack said:


> In different holes?



Maybe, but probably not what you're thinking.


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> Maybe, but probably not what you're thinking.



HA. Yessssss.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've come to realize, Until I can Admit That My Time For Childhood has come to an end. I Will not be able to fully function correctly as an 'adult'.


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I've come to realize, Until I can Admit That My Time For Childhood has come to an end. I Will not be able to fully function correctly as an 'adult'.



You and every other person on the planet. It's a universal thing.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I just saw a group on Facebook called "After Seeing Precious I Will Never Insult A Fat Person Again".  :doh: I don't know what to think about that. Plus, someone I know joined the group. :huh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lol, I know.
But I like, JUST Realized it.

I've been trying to cling on to my childhood things for so long.
My Sailor Moon Cards, My Pokemon Movies, My 90's Music, Ect.

 Just Another Reason Why I Need Therapy, I suppose. Ahaha!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

YPP - I'm 46 yrs old and I still miss my Charlie's Angels cards. I ate a lot of bubble gum to get that collection.

Don't rush, you are going thru natural stages. Sometimes they really suck.


----------



## rainyday

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that I just saw a group on Facebook called "After Seeing Precious I Will Never Insult A Fat Person Again".  :doh: I don't know what to think about that. Plus, someone I know joined the group. :huh:



I confess I don't understand what people do after they join groups like that. From what I can tell all joining does is clog up your feeds. Some of the group names do make me laugh though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

D_A_Bunny said:


> YPP - I'm 46 yrs old and I still miss my Charlie's Angels cards. I ate a lot of bubble gum to get that collection.
> 
> Don't rush, you are going thru natural stages. Sometimes they really suck.



IC that I liked Charlie's Angels cards, too.....until I found the KISS cards. Girls wouldn't trade for shit.....but the boys would


----------



## activistfatgirl

I got the worst hair cut today--of course, it was a treat after a super hard week while straight up PMSing. So, yeah, no pictures for awhile. 

It's so....matronly.


----------



## Famouslastwords

activistfatgirl said:


> I got the worst hair cut today--of course, it was a treat after a super hard week while straight up PMSing. So, yeah, no pictures for awhile.
> 
> It's so....matronly.



Oh yeah. I see your bad haircut and raise you a bad perm. Half of my hair is still straight. Yeah. YEAH.


----------



## mossystate

While digging around many boxes, looking for things to place on my Etsy destash site........I came across 3 vintage solid brass perfume bottle/pendants......complete with screwtop stoppers........had forgotten I bought them......

....they are pretty fabuuuuulous....and they shall not be placed up for sale...oh.......no.

Now if I could ' find ' envelopes of cash!

Dream a little dream.


* goes back to digging *


----------



## RedVelvet

mossystate said:


> While digging around many boxes, looking for things to place on my Etsy destash site........I came across 3 vintage solid brass perfume bottle/pendants......complete with screwtop stoppers........had forgotten I bought them......
> 
> ....they are pretty fabuuuuulous....and they shall not be placed up for sale...oh.......no.
> 
> Now if I could ' find ' envelopes of cash!
> 
> Dream a little dream.
> 
> 
> * goes back to digging *





OMG....sell me one for lots of money? PLEASE?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_*I Confess, I don't think I can look at my cousin the same way anymore.*_ :doh:

 She Posted something on Facebook about a guy defending his, to quote her, "Fat Ass Girlfriend", and then she's all "Are you F-ckin' kidding me??? that must be some "Fun house Mirror" vision he has" 


I'm so Appalled. I don't usually take stuff on there like, serious or anything like that. But I'm actually offended, and sort of angry, in a "How Dare You!" type manner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> _*I Confess, I don't think I can look at my cousin the same way anymore.*_ :doh:
> 
> She Posted something on Facebook about a guy defending his, to quote her, "Fat Ass Girlfriend", and then she's all "Are you F-ckin' kidding me??? that must be some "Fun house Mirror" vision he has"
> 
> 
> I'm so Appalled. I don't usually take stuff on there like, serious or anything like that. But I'm actually offended, and sort of angry, in a "How Dare You!" type manner.



I think you should tell her......


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> _*I Confess, I don't think I can look at my cousin the same way anymore.*_ :doh:
> 
> She Posted something on Facebook about a guy defending his, to quote her, "Fat Ass Girlfriend", and then she's all "Are you F-ckin' kidding me??? that must be some "Fun house Mirror" vision he has"
> 
> 
> I'm so Appalled. I don't usually take stuff on there like, serious or anything like that. But I'm actually offended, and sort of angry, in a "How Dare You!" type manner.



..I think you should punch her in the face. With a brick. On fire.


----------



## Crystal

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you should tell her......



IC that I agree with GEF. That's ridiculous and you should let her know that. *nod nod*


----------



## mossystate

RedVelvet said:


> OMG....sell me one for lots of money? PLEASE?



Aw.....I will think about it....I will....for you.


----------



## Linda

IC That I just chaperoned the most awkward date ever!!!
Two fifteen year olds who didn't even speak or look at each other the entire time.
Odd. LOL


----------



## Crystal

IC that I'm watching Sir Paul McCartney on the Golden Globes.

He's such a BAMF. 

"My name is Paul McCartney, or as I'm now known 'That guy from Rock Band.'"

"Animated movies aren't just for kids, but also for adults who take drugs."


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Linda said:


> IC That I just chaperoned the most awkward date ever!!!
> Two fifteen year olds who didn't even speak or look at each other the entire time.
> Odd. LOL



Sounds like they're in love! :wubu: lol 
You know how it is when you're that age, so shy and awkward. At that age I could barely even look at a guy I liked. I felt as if he caught me looking I might burst into flames or something. :doh:


----------



## Linda

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Sounds like they're in love! :wubu: lol
> You know how it is when you're that age, so shy and awkward. At that age I could barely even look at a guy I liked. I felt as if he caught me looking I might burst into flames or something. :doh:



I have watched this for 6 years between them.
6 years!! lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Linda said:


> I have watched this for 6 years between them.
> 6 years!! lol



Hey, six years and still going strong!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I suck as a house-and-dog-watcher! AUGH! 

I Just Got Back Home To My Moms, After Being Gone For Nearly 2 Hours.

Only to ponder "Gee, Why is it so cold in here?"

WELL JESUS MEGAN, IF YOU WOULD'VE REMEMBERED TO SHUT THE EFFING BACK DOOR TIGHTLY! 


...The Back Door, Was WIDE. EFFING. OPEN. It must not have closed tight, and I was in a rush, and then the breeze pushed it open [or the dogs.. D=]


 I suck as a house-and-dog-watcher! AUGH!


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I suck as a house-and-dog-watcher! AUGH!
> 
> I Just Got Back Home To My Moms, After Being Gone For Nearly 2 Hours.
> 
> Only to ponder "Gee, Why is it so cold in here?"
> 
> WELL JESUS MEGAN, IF YOU WOULD'VE REMEMBERED TO SHUT THE EFFING BACK DOOR TIGHTLY!
> 
> 
> ...The Back Door, Was WIDE. EFFING. OPEN. It must not have closed tight, and I was in a rush, and then the breeze pushed it open [or the dogs.. D=]
> 
> 
> I suck as a house-and-dog-watcher! AUGH!



Ouch. I was running late for work one day and somehow the front door didn't get closed all the way, either I accidentally left it open or it didn't catch and got blown open by the wind, and my roommate was so mad he almost kicked me out of the house...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Divals said:


> Ouch. I was running late for work one day and somehow the front door didn't get closed all the way, either I accidentally left it open or it didn't catch and got blown open by the wind, and my roommate was so mad he almost kicked me out of the house...


Yeaah.
This is why My Mother is NEVER. EVER. Going to know that I did this.

Lol.
I will be so gone, so..so gone. 
Or she'll give me a guilt-trip / depression-inducing lecture.


----------



## mossystate

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yeaah.
> This is why My Mother is NEVER. EVER. Going to know that I did this.
> 
> Lol.
> I will be so gone, so..so gone.
> Or she'll give me a guilt-trip / depression-inducing lecture.



Hey, YPP..I think I saw another post from you talking about a similar situation? Have you thought about maybe not housesitting...petsitting...at all? You might find yourself getting less stressed, and the pooch and the house would be grateful.


----------



## Crystal

IC that my roommate bought all four season of "Weeds" on DVD and I'm IN LOVE with this show.

I've never been one who had HBO/Showtime, so I'm just recently enjoying "Weeds" and "The Tudors" and I absolutly adore them both. :happy:


----------



## mossystate

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

Sometimes, that's all a person can do when some refuse...refuse...for whatever reason...loyalty...personal agendas...whatever...to see what is being said by someone...and what is not. 

I mean...FFS

:doh:


----------



## mszwebs

I confess I love Lady Gaga.

I love that she is so over the top and ridiculous.

She makes me happy.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
> 
> Sometimes, that's all a person can do when some refuse...refuse...for whatever reason...loyalty...personal agendas...whatever...to see what is being said by someone...and what is not.
> 
> I mean...FFS
> 
> :doh:



Amen sista :bow:


----------



## Tania

IC that I really enjoy eating del taco and watching the rockford files.


----------



## Paquito

IC that Hyde Park me has spilled over into Facebook.

NOT A GOOD ROAD


----------



## goofy girl

A woman that I work with, in her 40's, healthy, and happy passed away yesterday. She just died. Came home from shopping and died. They have to do an autopsy but they believe it was an aneurysm. I didn't know her well, we had spoken maybe a dozen times, but she was always friendly and polite. 

Her daughter is 19 and is dying of cancer. And is now planning her mothers funeral.

It is horrible what has to happen to remind us to always be kind because you never know what the last thing you say to a person may be, and that life is fleeting and we need to appreciate just being here, and life is only what we ourselves make it.

RIP Laurie


----------



## activistfatgirl

mszwebs said:


> I confess I love Lady Gaga.
> 
> I love that she is so over the top and ridiculous.
> 
> She makes me happy.



I have to tell you girl, that I should like Lady Gaga, as I love over-the-top pop music, but for some reason I decided one day to hate her and I still do. Don't like her songs, her style, her fans (I mean...you get a pass!).

And it's not a good time not to like her...she's EVERYWHERE! Recently played 2 back-to-back shows here.



goofy girl said:


> A woman that I work with, in her 40's, healthy, and happy passed away yesterday. She just died. Came home from shopping and died. They have to do an autopsy but they believe it was an aneurysm. I didn't know her well, we had spoken maybe a dozen times, but she was always friendly and polite.
> 
> Her daughter is 19 and is dying of cancer. And is now planning her mothers funeral.
> 
> It is horrible what has to happen to remind us to always be kind because you never know what the last thing you say to a person may be, and that life is fleeting and we need to appreciate just being here, and life is only what we ourselves make it.
> 
> RIP Laurie



How tough, I'm very sorry for you and so sorry for her daughter. Life is fleeting. These are tough lessons to learn, I'm afraid. It's all the living can do--try to learn from loss.


----------



## RedVelvet

goofy girl said:


> A woman that I work with, in her 40's, healthy, and happy passed away yesterday. She just died. Came home from shopping and died. They have to do an autopsy but they believe it was an aneurysm. I didn't know her well, we had spoken maybe a dozen times, but she was always friendly and polite.
> 
> Her daughter is 19 and is dying of cancer. And is now planning her mothers funeral.
> 
> It is horrible what has to happen to remind us to always be kind because you never know what the last thing you say to a person may be, and that life is fleeting and we need to appreciate just being here, and life is only what we ourselves make it.
> 
> RIP Laurie




Good lord. How sad for her daughter and everyone else left behind.


----------



## goofy girl

activistfatgirl said:


> I have to tell you girl, that I should like Lady Gaga, as I love over-the-top pop music, but for some reason I decided one day to hate her and I still do. Don't like her songs, her style, her fans (I mean...you get a pass!).
> 
> And it's not a good time not to like her...she's EVERYWHERE! Recently played 2 back-to-back shows here.
> 
> 
> 
> How tough, I'm very sorry for you and so sorry for her daughter. Life is fleeting. These are tough lessons to learn, I'm afraid. It's all the living can do--try to learn from loss.



So true.




RedVelvet said:


> Good lord. How sad for her daughter and everyone else left behind.



It really is. I feel so badly for her family.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I kinda rep certain people on a regular basis and I hope they aren't creeped/weirded out about it.


----------



## Blackjack

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I kinda rep certain people on a regular basis and I hope they aren't creeped/weirded out about it.



It's not the rep, it's the creepy messages.

I'm really not all that interested in how you can put the Goatse guy to shame, so please stop offering. Keep up with the rep, though. I enjoy that.


----------



## Paquito

Blackjack said:


> It's not the rep, it's the creepy messages.
> 
> I'm really not all that interested in how you can put the Goatse guy to shame, so please stop offering. Keep up with the rep, though. I enjoy that.



As long as it's not the rep :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man

I may not be lucky, but I'm lucky where it counts. Tree hits house where Junior's bedroom is. Things could have been much worse. I'm incredibly thankful to the Gods and Mother Nature for that...

It's been a hectic few days cleaning up the mess... still more storms to come, have to watch for leaks, more work to do, etc...

IC - All I'm doing at this moment is vegging and drinking Ginger Beer spiked with Absinthe... and watching this Nina Hagen video...


----------



## Dmitra

stan_der_man said:


> I may not be lucky, but I'm lucky where it counts. Tree hits house where Junior's bedroom is. Things could have been much worse. I'm incredibly thankful to the Gods and Mother Nature for that...
> 
> It's been a hectic few days cleaning up the mess... still more storms to come, have to watch for leaks, more work to do, etc...
> 
> IC - All I'm doing at this moment is vegging and drinking Ginger Beer spiked with Absinthe... and watching this Nina Hagen video...



Jeebus, did you have a tornado down your way, too?! I read there was one in OC but that there tree is shocking. So glad you all are all right!!


----------



## stan_der_man

DameQ said:


> Jeebus, did you have a tornado down your way, too?! I read there was one in OC but that there tree is shocking. So glad you all are all right!!



Thanks DameQ.  It was actually due to the neighbor's hundred plus year old oak tree rotting out. My wife Mtnmaiden (who was in the house with Junior at the time) said there where some gusty winds but nothing as extreme as a tornado (although there were tornado warnings in Long Beach and some other areas around L.A. recently.) We still have some storms on their way for the next week or so...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

stan_der_man said:


> I may not be lucky, but I'm lucky where it counts. Tree hits house where Junior's bedroom is. Things could have been much worse. I'm incredibly thankful to the Gods and Mother Nature for that...
> 
> It's been a hectic few days cleaning up the mess... still more storms to come, have to watch for leaks, more work to do, etc...
> 
> IC - All I'm doing at this moment is vegging and drinking Ginger Beer spiked with Absinthe... and watching this Nina Hagen video...



Oh Wow Stan..........how scary....that tree is HUGE! Yes, you were very, very lucky. I'm glad your wife and Junior are safe and sound after that. 

Mizz


----------



## RedVelvet

Ginger beer spiked with Absinthe? I have to try that.

Also..this and the Nina combo (isn't that vid amazing?) suddenly makes you even more extra cool in my book Stan..because I am elitist that way.

I'm so sorry for your scary experience! I hope its smoother from here on out..And, um..you are gonna be a master drywaller now. heh. Um

yeah.

(sorry!)


----------



## stan_der_man

Thanks for the thoughts MizzSnakeBite and RV!

RV... The ginger beer and Absinthe made for an interesting buzz... much smoother than I imagined... sort of like slipping into insanity in a relaxing sort of way... The taste was like adding pine scented isopropyl alcohol to the ginger beer, definitely interesting. The buzz was nothing like Yukon Jack, I wasn't nearly as zonked.

I have to say, the insurance company and the emergency team they recommended have been incredibly helpful! Btw RV... I do welding and neon crafting, me doing drywall wouldn't be pretty.  Funny enough, the weather hasn't been that overly bad, just very SoCal. Blustery in spurts. Yesterday... I kid you not... for about an hour, we had snow and lightning, and it was so blustery, it was literally like being in a snow globe with lightning effects (ideas for a possible future art piece actually...) Then it started raining and the snow has all but disappeared, nothing like the Northeast by any means. Typical El Niño I suppose. One of the insurance company facilitators was into scooters and rode with a club in Riverside. I showed him my Lambretta, we chatted for a while. The manager of the clean-up company drove a little BMW "Smart Car" with their company logo on it... very California to say the least.

Coming back to the Absinthe, I still have yet to try Absinthe Czech / Bavarian style. I hear that's the way to do it. I have the sugar cubes and a real Absinthe spoon somewhere.


----------



## Crystal

IC that it's an interesting phenomenon to be repped and chastised for the same post.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Cry when I Get Over-whelmingly Excited or Happy.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I love the smell of Home Depot.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I confess that I do not want to lose anymore family members.  today my Grandpa passed away from the same cancer that took my Oma*Grandma* and my Uncle last year. I think it is time for my family to have a break from death.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I confess that I do not want to lose anymore family members.  today my Grandpa passed away from the same cancer that took my Oma*Grandma* and my Uncle last year. I think it is time for my family to have a break from death.



I'm so sorry for all your losses. Yes, your family certainly needs a break from death.

Hugs,
Mizz


----------



## RedVelvet

SMA413 said:


> IC that I love the smell of Home Depot.




Oh I know...me too.....lumber, metallic smells...dried down paint smells..full of promise.

heh.

also..MANLY..which is hot.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm so sorry for all your losses. Yes, your family certainly needs a break from death.
> 
> Hugs,
> Mizz



Thank you hon


----------



## mossystate

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I confess that I do not want to lose anymore family members.  today my Grandpa passed away from the same cancer that took my Oma*Grandma* and my Uncle last year. I think it is time for my family to have a break from death.



Sorry to hear about your Grandpa, EDA.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Here's a random confession...........IC my Sun Conure knows Morse Code (it was taught to him by an Army vet)...

View attachment Kumquat2-07resz.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I confess that I do not want to lose anymore family members.  today my Grandpa passed away from the same cancer that took my Oma*Grandma* and my Uncle last year. I think it is time for my family to have a break from death.


Awww, EDA, I'm so sorry to hear that.  Losing loved ones is the hardest thing in the world. Be gentle with yourself, okay? Do whatever you need to do to grieve - there's no right or wrong way. 

Much love coming your way.


----------



## Wagimawr

IC I'm sorely tempted to create a fanpage or a group on Facebook entitled "Every time I see a thin person call themselves fat I want to smack them"


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to declining a job offer because there was no room for advancement. It was scary as hell.


----------



## RedVelvet

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to declining a job offer because there was no room for advancement. It was scary as hell.



and brave..and self nurturing, and ....well...The goddess will provide, dammit.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

mossystate said:


> Sorry to hear about your Grandpa, EDA.


Thank You Mossy. 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here's a random confession...........IC my Sun Conure knows Morse Code (it was taught to him by an Army vet)...
> 
> View attachment 75717


That is a cool bird ya got!! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awww, EDA, I'm so sorry to hear that.  Losing loved ones is the hardest thing in the world. Be gentle with yourself, okay? Do whatever you need to do to grieve - there's no right or wrong way.
> 
> Much love coming your way.


Thank You Sweetie. Yes I will take care of myself. Hugs


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> That is a cool bird ya got!!



Thanks!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I confess to almost praying to "God" to give me a Force Choke ability for 1 minute today. The stupid...it burnnns!

"I find your lack of brains disturbing"


----------



## Wagimawr

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I confess to almost praying to "God" to give me a Force Choke ability for 1 minute today. The stupid...it burnnns!
> 
> "I find your lack of brains disturbing"


*insert Nien Nunb laugh here*

also so true.


----------



## mossystate

You were not chosen...get the hell over it.

Really.

Good lord.


----------



## Weeze

Wagimawr said:


> IC I'm sorely tempted to create a fanpage or a group on Facebook entitled "Every time I see a thin person call themselves fat I want to smack them"



Do it.


I'm confessing that even though I pride myself on being fairly independent... I never mind when Mom comes in while I'm not home and makes the bed. It's more comfortable, but I don't know why


----------



## Crystal

IC that as a student on a very tight budget, I cannot believe I purchased the wrong printer ink. Instead of HP 56, I needed HP 54.

There goes $30 to waste because I cannot return it and another $30 to go back to the store for the correct ink. Ughh.


----------



## the_captain

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here's a random confession...........IC my Sun Conure knows Morse Code (it was taught to him by an Army vet)...
> 
> View attachment 75717



IC that I also know Morse Code!

.... . .-.. .-.. --- !


----------



## RedVelvet

I confess...

I don't give a flying fuck about something a whole lot of people are upset about. 

I wonder if I am completely without compassion sometimes.

Scares me.


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that I still like watching those Disney Sing-Along tapes I watched as a kid. :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I just had an icecream for brekkie 
But in my defence....it is sooo hot right now!


----------



## mossystate

Was being good and not spending more money I don't have....but...couldn't hep mahself.

I confess that I just had an epiphany...ooo!...ooo!.........ooo!

and everything is quiet except for the spin of the washing machine, and the tapping of the keys.....now, just the keys.......somebody make me some dinner......................please!


----------



## Crystal

I was just about to confess that I didn't like Jennifer Hudson's rendition of "Let It Be" on the Haiti telethon...and then I got goosebumps.

I think maybe my subconscious really likes it. 

And that guitar solo...simply amazing.

Oh, oh...and Justin Timberlake doing "Hallelujah?" Wow! Very emotional.


----------



## Paquito

CrystalUT11 said:


> I was just about to confess that I didn't like Jennifer Hudson's rendition of "Let It Be" on the Haiti telethon...and then I got goosebumps.
> 
> I think maybe my subconscious really likes it.
> 
> And that guitar solo...simply amazing.
> 
> Oh, oh...and Justin Timberlake doing "Hallelujah?" Wow! Very emotional.



I was suprised how much I liked JTs performance. Just can't get out of my head that he was a boy bander I suppose.

Was it just me or did Beyonce's performance...not make any sense with the changed lyrics?

And having Jay-z, Rihanna, and...Bono do a song together?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

CrystalUT11 said:


> I was just about to confess that I didn't like Jennifer Hudson's rendition of "Let It Be" on the Haiti telethon...and then I got goosebumps.
> 
> I think maybe my subconscious really likes it.
> 
> And that guitar solo...simply amazing.
> 
> Oh, oh...and Justin Timberlake doing "Hallelujah?" Wow! Very emotional.



I'm just glad they banned Kanye from the telethon. He's like explosive diarrhea for publicity.


----------



## Paquito

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I'm just glad they banned Kanye from the telethon. He's like explosive diarrhea for publicity.



I was fantasizing about him being a telemarketer:

"I'll let you finish. But the last caller had the biggest donation of all time!"


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

RedVelvet said:


> I confess...
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck about something a whole lot of people are upset about.
> 
> I wonder if I am completely without compassion sometimes.
> 
> Scares me.



IC I think I know what you're talking about and I feel the same way.


----------



## Crystal

IC I just got a HUGE kick out of "Free Bird" on the Tonight Show. Conan's last show was fantastic. 

If you didn't see it, check the performance out on youtube. Hint: Conan riffs on the guitar and there's a few surprise guests that perform it.  (And no, I'm not referring to Will Ferrell)


----------



## MisticalMisty

RedVelvet said:


> and brave..and self nurturing, and ....well...The goddess will provide, dammit.



Ugh..I've had to keep using this mantra the last few weeks. We are STRUGGLING to say the least.

I know they say the first year of marriage is your hardest..but this is some bullcrap, bullshit.

Our relationship...GREAT...everything else....BITES


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Though I usually hate other fans...

I'm a U2 fan. Like HUGE! Bootlegs, b-sides, Remixes, Unreleased, Demos, The entire discography.... I'm a U2 nerd. The Edge is the reason I'm still a musician.

I have the same obsession with many bands, but for some reason, due to Bono doing amazing deeds in a strangely obnoxious way, being an open U2 fan these days is like Taboo!


----------



## RedVelvet

StaySafeTonight said:


> Though I usually hate other fans...
> 
> I'm a U2 fan. Like HUGE! Bootlegs, b-sides, Remixes, Unreleased, Demos, The entire discography.... I'm a U2 nerd. The Edge is the reason I'm still a musician.
> 
> I have the same obsession with many bands, but for some reason, due to *Bono doing amazing deeds in a strangely obnoxious way*, being an open U2 fan these days is like Taboo!



Isn't that funny? You nailed it.

I remember listening to "Gloria" and "I Will Follow"....(yes, I am old) back when they were lumped in a bit with the New Wave in the early eighties and thinking them brilliant...owned the first three albums on vinyl...as the band got bigger and the fame got bigger and the music started to bore me a bit I stopped, but YES, that strange sense of "Wow...he's amazing..why does he come across as a weenie in spite of it?" thing started to happen..

....and then there was the South Park episode..heh.

...And now I can't stand them for vague reasons....which always disappear as soon as I hear their early music...which I freaking LOVE.

Odd phenomenon, that.


----------



## liz (di-va)

IC that today I am sporting a nice long skirt...as a dress. Hiked up about a foot, over the rack. Kinda like a beach cover-up. I've always kinda liked this look, although I suppose I might look a little like a crazy no-laundry-doing lady too. But dammit...it works for me.


----------



## mossystate

liz (di-va) said:


> IC that today I am sporting a nice long skirt...as a dress. Hiked up about a foot, over the rack. Kinda like a beach cover-up. I've always kinda liked this look, although I suppose I might look a little like a crazy no-laundry-doing lady too. But dammit...it works for me.




I rarely ask to see pictures.


This is an exception.


----------



## AuntHen

IC- that I stupidly left my oven on ALL DAY (like 10 hours) yesterday at 425 degrees!!!!!!!!!:doh: Thank you Lord that my house did not burn down


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess I love my family. Hard. It's been a tough road, it's like we're soldiers in the same cavalry and only we can get what it's been like. My mom finally got off a state-of-the art metal brace last week after a bad fracture in JUNE that has kept her in bed after a series of setbacks from Diabetes, bad care at the residential facility (we should seriously sue, and I don't say that...ever).

She goes out on her first outing to a dr and can't stand. Two days later - blood on the brain and is currently being airlifted out of the county hospital to the next biggest city hospital. My dad and sister want me to stay here but good god, don't they want the infantry? 

The love and levity part comes from my sister and I wondering out loud if there's such thing as a "little bit of a brain bleed." We just have to laugh sometimes to keep away the 'Oh my god, life is pain' away. My empath is freaking out.


----------



## goofy girl

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I love my family. Hard. It's been a tough road, it's like we're soldiers in the same cavalry and only we can get what it's been like. My mom finally got off a state-of-the art metal brace last week after a bad fracture in JUNE that has kept her in bed after a series of setbacks from Diabetes, bad care at the residential facility (we should seriously sue, and I don't say that...ever).
> 
> She goes out on her first outing to a dr and can't stand. Two days later - blood on the brain and is currently being airlifted out of the county hospital to the next biggest city hospital. My dad and sister want me to stay here but good god, don't they want the infantry?
> 
> The love and levity part comes from my sister and I wondering out loud if there's such thing as a "little bit of a brain bleed." We just have to laugh sometimes to keep away the 'Oh my god, life is pain' away. My empath is freaking out.



I don't know what to say, except I wish I could give you a big hug.


----------



## Gspoon

I confess that I fall in love far too easily. It a burden on me really.

Not only that, I confess I fall for the girl who I know isn't right for me... I don't know why I do that. But I have my sights on another girl who's soul is as a gleaming beacon of light, and I can only hope to keep that light shining


----------



## activistfatgirl

goofy girl said:


> I don't know what to say, except I wish I could give you a big hug.



Hug is good! Hard liquor slipped into my hand is okay, too!


----------



## Santaclear

Thinking good thoughts for your mom, AFG.


----------



## goofy girl

activistfatgirl said:


> Hug is good! Hard liquor slipped into my hand is okay, too!



Well if I were closer I'd give you both!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

activistfatgirl said:


> Hug is good! Hard liquor slipped into my hand is okay, too!



*hands you a big bottle of whiskey*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> I rarely ask to see pictures.
> 
> 
> This is an exception.



IC I want to see pictures too


----------



## nykspree8

IC I'm dating a girl who I do not understand AT ALL. One moment it could seem like this can turn in to a great relationship, the next, I'm not so sure. It's like I'm dating myself and the roles have changed. The worst part is, I enjoy this. She's different from anyone else I've ever dated...she keeps me on my toes and keeps me thinking, which are all things I need because I get bored very easily with people I date....I'm a Gemini, it's one of our key qualities lol. Not sure where this is going, but I know I like her and last night she said she liked me, which I kinda thought she did, but again, not 100% sure on anything with this chick lol and her saying so is unprecedented...so we'll see


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I love my family. Hard. It's been a tough road, it's like we're soldiers in the same cavalry and only we can get what it's been like. My mom finally got off a state-of-the art metal brace last week after a bad fracture in JUNE that has kept her in bed after a series of setbacks from Diabetes, bad care at the residential facility (we should seriously sue, and I don't say that...ever).
> 
> She goes out on her first outing to a dr and can't stand. Two days later - blood on the brain and is currently being airlifted out of the county hospital to the next biggest city hospital. My dad and sister want me to stay here but good god, don't they want the infantry?
> 
> The love and levity part comes from my sister and I wondering out loud if there's such thing as a "little bit of a brain bleed." We just have to laugh sometimes to keep away the 'Oh my god, life is pain' away. My empath is freaking out.



I'm so sorry. Hugs, tequila, and donuts are on their way.
Mizz


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm so sorry to hear that, AFG.  Keeping your mom and family in my thoughts, and sending a virtual bottle of bourbon your way. lol


----------



## liz (di-va)

Okay, monique/mizzSB...only cause it's a bored Sat night.

See? It has a kind of kicky lady-from-the-midwest-on-vacation-wearing-her-fun-beach-coverup-in-Sarasota look. Foot loose and fancy free. I'm thinking I can sell this to the Style Network as a Fun Fashion Tip. Put a jacket over it, and you are perfectly attired to, say, open to the door for the delivery guy. 

Yours in haute couture,
etc.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lololol, Lizzie, you are NOT alone. Back in my broomstick skirt days, I used to pull them up and wear them as dresses around the house all the time.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

liz (di-va) said:


> Okay, monique/mizzSB...only cause it's a bored Sat night.
> 
> See? It has a kind of kicky lady-from-the-midwest-on-vacation-wearing-her-fun-beach-coverup-in-Sarasota look. Foot loose and fancy free. I'm thinking I can sell this to the Style Network as a Fun Fashion Tip. Put a jacket over it, and you are perfectly attired to, say, open to the door for the delivery guy.
> 
> Yours in haute couture,
> etc.



<no comment lmao only in the most loving way possible  >
Devi


----------



## Famouslastwords

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I love my family. Hard. It's been a tough road, it's like we're soldiers in the same cavalry and only we can get what it's been like. My mom finally got off a state-of-the art metal brace last week after a bad fracture in JUNE that has kept her in bed after a series of setbacks from Diabetes, bad care at the residential facility (we should seriously sue, and I don't say that...ever).
> 
> She goes out on her first outing to a dr and can't stand. Two days later - blood on the brain and is currently being airlifted out of the county hospital to the next biggest city hospital. My dad and sister want me to stay here but good god, don't they want the infantry?
> 
> The love and levity part comes from my sister and I wondering out loud if there's such thing as a "little bit of a brain bleed." We just have to laugh sometimes to keep away the 'Oh my god, life is pain' away. My empath is freaking out.




Oh sweets. I'm so sorry for all that you're going through. I hope it gets better. (((((Fat girl hugs))))) *hands you a bottle of booze*


----------



## butch

I think you've got enough liquor now, AFG, so I'll offer some hugs and some veggie nachos to comfort you. So sorry to hear of this.


----------



## steely

I confess that I have spent all day on this computer and I am bored out of my skull. :huh:
Rain, rain, go away!


----------



## RedVelvet

Feel like I have been punched in the gut.

blarg. 

Y'all have fun now.


----------



## Mini

I confess that I absolutely adore PZ Myers and Pharyngula. Today's post on a batshit fuckhat "alternative medicine" purveyor contains what is quite possibly my favorite line ever: 

"Of course, he is a homeopath. Maybe to him, a twitter award is like an infinitely diluted Nobel Prize, and is especially potent."


----------



## Wagimawr

Wagimawr said:


> IC I'm sorely tempted to create a fanpage or a group on Facebook entitled "Every time I see a thin person call themselves fat I want to smack them"





krismiss said:


> Do it.



Done and done! 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=292793650986


----------



## activistfatgirl

Thanks for the messages, y'all. Mom's still in ICU and they're running tests bur they didn't say anything crazy today. Lots of speculation-it's a weekend so no docs and no real clue. My family's a bit confused. She'll weather this like all the rest.

Anyone have any advice how to access home care? My father has to go back to work within the week--all his sick And vacation days are dried up. She's only 55. They have one income. Not poor enough for help but too broke for home care. Pm if you've had to deal with this!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I love this quote. It's like 2 days later, but I figure I'm gonna just put it wherever I can. 



> "All I ask of you is one thing: please don't be cynical. I hate cynicism  it's my least favorite quality and it doesn't lead anywhere. Nobody in life gets exactly what they thought they were going to get. But if you work really hard and you're kind, amazing things will happen." - Conan O'Brien



It's one of the closing comments on his last show on Friday. Late night comedians should not make you all teary-eyed.


----------



## Crystal

Blackjack said:


> IC that I love this quote. It's like 2 days later, but I figure I'm gonna just put it wherever I can.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the closing comments on his last show on Friday. Late night comedians should not make you all teary-eyed.



Yep. Boo-hoo'd like a little baby. 

I love him.


----------



## stan_der_man

RedVelvet said:


> I confess...
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck about something a whole lot of people are upset about.
> 
> I wonder if I am completely without compassion sometimes.
> 
> Scares me.



Don't worry RV... Compassion may be what keeps humanity human but I think compassion can be more of a liability than it's worth at times especially when it goes overboard... and towards things that, for lack of a nicer way to put it... are undeserving of compassion. My birth mother calls that "idiot compassion". It's all about putting your energies towards better, more important things and moving on IMO. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC why do women get upset when you tell them you're favorite turn on is genuine affection?


----------



## RedVelvet

stan_der_man said:


> Don't worry RV... Compassion may be what keeps humanity human but I think compassion can be more of a liability than it's worth at times especially when it goes overboard... and towards things that, for lack of a nicer way to put it... are undeserving of compassion. My birth mother calls that "idiot compassion". It's all about putting your energies towards better, more important things and moving on IMO. Nothing wrong with that.



Thank you Stan.

On another note..

IC that was a DAMN good game last night. Saints at the Superbowl for da first time evah. Just in time for Mardi Gras...fun!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It all started out as me stroking his neglected ego.. but now I'm getting attached. How Stupidly Ridiculous. 


Also? Randomly? I'm Totally Addicted to Facebook and the SleepTalkinMan 's blog.


----------



## swamptoad

I checked out "The Gilmore Girls" (season 1) from the library (6 discs) in total and I'm finished with the first 3 discs. I had never seen it before the first time around. I'm really liking it.


----------



## supersizebbw

IC i'm really and truely starting to think that i'll die an old lonely maid if i don't change my ways  I told myself i'd allow myself to be more approachable and also approach any guys who i may fancy...but still can't seem to get my act together...ARRGGGHHH!!!! :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

swamptoad said:


> I checked out "The Gilmore Girls" (season 1) from the library (6 discs) in total and I'm finished with the first 3 discs. I had never seen it before the first time around. I'm really liking it.



I'll be taking your Man Card now, sir.


----------



## RedVelvet

swamptoad said:


> I checked out "The Gilmore Girls" (season 1) from the library (6 discs) in total and I'm finished with the first 3 discs. I had never seen it before the first time around. I'm really liking it.



As someone who usually prefers the dark wonderful of , say, HBO shows...

"The Gilmore Girls" has wit and writing and charm to spare. The daughter here has all 7 (or is it 8?) seasons...I have seen many, and its very likable and addicting.

And smart.

I guess thats girly now?

:happy:




Blackjack said:


> I'll be taking your Man Card now, sir.



But think of the cred with the ladies he's gonna get as a result of being a fan.

Short term thinking, love.......gotta go big picture here!


----------



## Shala

I confess that I cried when the Saints won last night and I don't even like football. The Saints taking the championship last night wasn't just winning a game....it was a symbol of the joyous triumph of an entire city that cannot be defeated. We prevail because we believe.

The people of New Orleans....of my home are the strongest, most resilient, most loyal people on this earth! NOLA....I am proud of you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

snuggletiger said:


> IC why do women get upset when you tell them you're favorite turn on is genuine affection?



If you get that kind of response from a woman when you say that, run the opposite direction from them. They have other motives. JMO


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

stan_der_man said:


> Don't worry RV... Compassion may be what keeps humanity human but I think compassion can be more of a liability than it's worth at times especially when it goes overboard... and towards things that, for lack of a nicer way to put it... are undeserving of compassion. My birth mother calls that "idiot compassion". It's all about putting your energies towards better, more important things and moving on IMO. Nothing wrong with that.



You're a good man, Stan der man.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

snuggletiger said:


> IC why do women get upset when you tell them you're favorite turn on is genuine affection?



They think you're a con man


----------



## Famouslastwords

I C I'm a kinesthetic learner so reading out of a book and doing questions is like the most boring crap and tortuous method of learning ever.


----------



## chicken legs

snuggletiger said:


> IC why do women get upset when you tell them you're favorite turn on is genuine affection?



Idk but its my part of my sig line and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## goofy girl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They think you're a con man



EXACTLY! it sounds like B.S. lol


----------



## stan_der_man

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're a good man, Stan der man.



You are way too kind MSB!  Although, that sort of makes me sound like Charlie Brown... 







IC - We've lived in the mountains for almost ten years, but I still learn new things everyday...

Last weeks' lesson: Tweakers are potentially very good snow shovelers, more so than drunks, as long as you can keep them focused on shoveling snow.... but don't expect much of a conversation from them.


----------



## Linda

stan_der_man said:


> You are way too kind MSB!  Although, that sort of makes me sound like Charlie Brown... QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Stan.....Thanks....I almost peed my pants... Too funny!!


----------



## goofy girl

IC excited and scared!!! House inspection done today, and our realtor just called us and told us the sellers bank approved our offer!! Looks like we're going to be home owners in just a few weeks!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

goofy girl said:


> IC excited and scared!!! House inspection done today, and our realtor just called us and told us the sellers bank approved our offer!! Looks like we're going to be home owners in just a few weeks!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!



Woot Woot..so excited for you both!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OMG, Goof, SO EXCITED FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

stan_der_man said:


> You are way too kind MSB!  Although, that sort of makes me sound like Charlie Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



ROFLMCCO!!!!!!!!



goofy girl said:


> IC excited and scared!!! House inspection done today, and our realtor just called us and told us the sellers bank approved our offer!! Looks like we're going to be home owners in just a few weeks!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!



Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> ROFLMCCO!!!!!!!!



OMG stop with the coochie coo! I get an evil grin every time I read that. I feel like a perv!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> OMG stop with the coochie coo! I get an evil grin every time I read that. I feel like a perv!



COOCHIE COO COOCHIE COO COOCHIE COO!!!!!!!!!!! LMCCO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

goofy girl said:


> IC excited and scared!!! House inspection done today, and our realtor just called us and told us the sellers bank approved our offer!! Looks like we're going to be home owners in just a few weeks!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!




That's so great, congrats!


----------



## liz (di-va)

OMG THE INTERNET!

That is all.


----------



## CleverBomb

liz (di-va) said:


> OMG THE INTERNET!
> 
> That is all.


IC that:
Internet: Serious Business.






-Rusty
(gotta love the classics.)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC It pisses me off beyond belief how people can treat animals! In my city, kittens were dumped in a Blockbuster drop box.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Nevermind.


----------



## Proner

IC that it will be very great if I will be not single anymore for my birthday but I think it's just a dream


----------



## snuggletiger

IC the rainy day has me wishing i was in bed.


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> IC that it will be very great if I will be not single anymore for my birthday but I think it's just a dream



I'm single on my birthday, it's not so bad 

But you can borrow me for your birthday if you would like


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> I'm single on my birthday, it's not so bad
> 
> But you can borrow me for your birthday if you would like



No! he can borrow ME for his birthday!


----------



## Gingembre

Famouslastwords said:


> No! he can borrow ME for his birthday!



How about he borrows both of us?! :batting:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> How about he borrows both of us?! :batting:



I'm down. Down. Down. Down.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm down. Down. Down. Down.



Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! What about LFW and me!


----------



## BoomSnap

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC It pisses me off beyond belief how people can treat animals! In my city, kittens were dumped in a Blockbuster drop box.



Were they at least on time? Thank god it wasn't a Redbox, they'd NEVER fit in the slot....


IC After hearing it a metric fuckton, I love Hannah Montana's "Party in the USA".


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> How about he borrows both of us?! :batting:



It will be with pleasure but you live pretty far and my birthday is near.... damn need this damn Star Trek teleporter I ordered


----------



## Mini

I confess that in some ways I regret moving back to St. Catharines, for as shitty as my job and situation was back in BC I at least had a steady paycheck.


----------



## ValentineBBW

goofy girl said:


> IC excited and scared!!! House inspection done today, and our realtor just called us and told us the sellers bank approved our offer!! Looks like we're going to be home owners in just a few weeks!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!



YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

double post


----------



## goofy girl

MisticalMisty said:


> Woot Woot..so excited for you both!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG, Goof, SO EXCITED FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> ROFLMCCO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!





Surlysomething said:


> That's so great, congrats!





ValentineBBW said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks everyone!! I'll be posting pics the day we move in LOL


----------



## mossystate

Goof, I am so glad you are getting this house. :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

Mini said:


> I confess that in some ways I regret moving back to St. Catharines, for as shitty as my job and situation was back in BC I at least had a steady paycheck.



No no no no no no no. Steady paychecks are not the be-all and end-all. I can PM further, but not today coz i am full of red wine and birthday cake and so can't think straight and am going to sleep any minute ((hugs)) x


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> Goof, I am so glad you are getting this house. :happy:



Thanks! me, too


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that Dims has turned me into a gigantic flirt. :blush:


----------



## Paquito

IC that I just caught my roommate learning how to do the waltz on Youtube. I'm hoping it's so that he can surprise his girlfriend on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Fattitude1

I absolutely cannot stand co workers who think it's perfectly fine to do 2 hours' work in 10.


----------



## butch

IC that I'm sad and angry no fat people turned up to speak in favor of the height/weight bill in Massachusetts yesterday. Tall people did, short people did, but no self-identifying fat people did.


----------



## Proner

IC that I had a very bad day and I'm bitter like I could bite some people's heads off their bodies


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> IC that I had a very bad day and I'm bitter like I could bite some people's heads off their bodies



I'm so sorry  I hope your evening's better.


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm so sorry  I hope your evening's better.



It's only could be better , it's just I had bad meeting at work today, our lead said he had to fire people soon as there will be some financial cut in the Library. So it's not a good new as my contract end in May


----------



## snuggletiger

goofy girl said:


> Thanks everyone!! I'll be posting pics the day we move in LOL



Thats great congrats on the house  hope you got a great deal


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> It's only could be better , it's just I had bad meeting at work today, our lead said he had to fire people soon as there will be some financial cut in the Library. So it's not a good new as my contract end in May



Oh that's bad.......I hope they decide to keep you on.


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh that's bad.......I hope they decide to keep you on.



Yes me too, anyway we will see I don't want to be sad, my birthday is near cheers


----------



## Linda

IC that Proner isn't the only one having work woes this week.
I could use a big, biiiig drink. lol


----------



## Weeze

I miss Summer so, so, so, so much sometimes. I go through just weird periods where i'm fine... and then all of a sudden it just hurts.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

butch said:


> IC that I'm sad and angry no fat people turned up to speak in favor of the height/weight bill in Massachusetts yesterday. Tall people did, short people did, but no self-identifying fat people did.


That makes two of us, butch. Makes me wonder if the legislators thought "Well, obviously this isn't really an issue since no fat people actually showed up." *Sigh.*


----------



## goofy girl

butch said:


> IC that I'm sad and angry no fat people turned up to speak in favor of the height/weight bill in Massachusetts yesterday. Tall people did, short people did, but no self-identifying fat people did.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> That makes two of us, butch. Makes me wonder if the legislators thought "Well, obviously this isn't really an issue since no fat people actually showed up." *Sigh.*



yep. and I'm pretty sure the same thing happened the last time they attempted this. 



snuggletiger said:


> Thats great congrats on the house  hope you got a great deal



Thanks!! And we sure did!!!!!!!  (with our incomes we couldn't have bought a house any other way lol)


----------



## liz (di-va)

Proner said:


> Yes me too, anyway we will see I don't want to be sad, my birthday is near cheers



Proner...what is your avatar? Exactly?


----------



## Proner

liz (di-va) said:


> Proner...what is your avatar? Exactly?



It's a pic of me with my hat in Black and White. This is the original pic 

View attachment DSCN3626.JPG


----------



## Blackjack

Three episodes of _Battlestar Galactica _(almost half done with Season Three!), one episode of _Firefly _(that I was reminded of because of something I saw in _Galactica_), one crappy gore-horror movie (_Saw VI_), a pissed-off bank teller, and one fruitless library trip later, I reckon it's time for bed.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Proner said:


> It's a pic of me with my hat in Black and White. This is the original pic



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I see! thanks


----------



## rainyday

I want to know what Liz THOUGHT it was lol.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

I am only posting here to increase my post numbers. There is no other reason, I do not have much to say. I am often struggle for relevant posts or thoughts. I wish that I could post in images instead. Oh shit, I've said too much!! 

I confess that I used to shoplift as a teenager.:doh: I wish I could go back in time and not shoplift. I was never caught. I hate that I did it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that I found out the reason why we should not anthropomorphize everything...







I am so saddened by this comic that I literally want to weep. I'm a loser.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that I found out the reason why we should not anthropomorphize everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so saddened by this comic that I literally want to weep. I'm a loser.


Awww it IS sad indeed. I get sad when I'm mean to my stuffed animals or Jay makes them say bad things. Like we pretended we were starving one of them, her name was Becky and she'd always ask us for food. It always makes me sad to think of my poor bear who asked us for food. She's laying on the floor somewhere, dying of malnutrition no doubt. I'm a bad person ._.


----------



## butch

goofy girl said:


> yep. and I'm pretty sure the same thing happened the last time they attempted this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! And we sure did!!!!!!!  (with our incomes we couldn't have bought a house any other way lol)



Last time they had a hearing, lots of fat people showed up, including our wonderful Kira, who was filming. I'm hoping that the only reason it got such a low turn out was because of the short notice, since a lot of the people who testified last time were out of state people. Nonetheless, there are some things afoot to make sure there is a coalition of the willing fat people for the next time this bill is at a hearing.

Goof, congrats on your house, that is amazing, and I'm so happy for you!


----------



## mossystate

The Catcher In The Rye is a hugely overrated book.


----------



## stan_der_man

Butch, I'm sorry to hear that the turnout was low for the hearing in MA... I did write a letter to that assembly person (I believe) from the information I got emailed to me on where to write in support for the pending bill. I do hope it passes, something like this is long overdue...


As for my confession... sort of a double confession I suppose.

IC - I'm looking forward to this weekend. Weird as it may be, I'm actually looking forward to going to traffic school this Saturday in scenic downtown San Bernardino at the Econo Lodge ("Cheap Traffic School" is literally the name of the company giving the class) just for the sake of seeing what the local characters will be like. Probably just average Joes and Janes I suppose... but with San Bdo, you never know.

Then on Sunday I will be going to the Orange County music swapmeet with a DJ friend of mine. He knows good places to find obscure records and CDs. We will also go to another music store nearby in L.A. County that he frequents. My confession is that I bailed out of a bicycle riding session with my friends to go to the record swapmeet. My excuse was that I'm worn out from all the house repairs we've had because of the tree falling. My excuse is part BS, and partly preferring to go music shopping. I think I'm justified to bail... but I still feel a little bit of guilt.


----------



## goofy girl

butch said:


> Last time they had a hearing, lots of fat people showed up, including our wonderful Kira, who was filming. I'm hoping that the only reason it got such a low turn out was because of the short notice, since a lot of the people who testified last time were out of state people. Nonetheless, there are some things afoot to make sure there is a coalition of the willing fat people for the next time this bill is at a hearing.
> 
> Goof, congrats on your house, that is amazing, and I'm so happy for you!



ohhh..see, I had heard that there was only 3 people last time, including Kira. But...I wasn't there so I have no idea LOL


Thanks!!!


----------



## swamptoad

swamptoad said:


> I checked out "The Gilmore Girls" (season 1) from the library (6 discs) in total and I'm finished with the first 3 discs. I had never seen it before the first time around. I'm really liking it.





Blackjack said:


> I'll be taking your Man Card now, sir.



:doh: damn, i fell right into that one didn't I? :blush:




RedVelvet said:


> As someone who usually prefers the dark wonderful of , say, HBO shows...
> 
> "The Gilmore Girls" has wit and writing and charm to spare. The daughter here has all 7 (or is it 8?) seasons...I have seen many, and its very likable and addicting.
> 
> And smart.
> 
> I guess thats girly now?
> 
> 
> :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But think of the cred with the ladies he's gonna get as a result of being a fan.
> 
> Short term thinking, love.......gotta go big picture here!



cred with the ladies?  nah. hehehe!!! crazy thought.  I'm actually a person who doesn't care for a heck of a lot of t.v. I just, for some reason, didn't care for the show when it was fairly new. But now, for some reason, it appeals to me. *shrugs*


About the show - I like the pop cultural and historical references, many of which fly right over my head, when the characters on the show are interacting in some way ... cracks me up!  I like some of the clever dialogue among the characters also. Some of it quite lightning speed at times. But hey, thats cool with me. Keeps ya sharp! :happy: 


And I think that i have also lost more "dudely" points because I've already put on hold for season two and finished with season one.  :doh:


----------



## swamptoad

stan_der_man said:


> Then on Sunday I will be going to the Orange County music swapmeet with a DJ friend of mine. He knows good places to find obscure records and CDs. We will also go to another music store nearby in L.A. County that he frequents. My confession is that I bailed out of a bicycle riding session with my friends to go to the record swapmeet. My excuse was that I'm worn out from all the house repairs we've had because of the tree falling. My excuse is part BS, and partly preferring to go music shopping. I think I'm justified to bail... but I still feel a little bit of guilt.




Sounds fun, man.


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that I still tear up at the Baby Mine Sequence in _Dumbo_. :blush:


----------



## Wagimawr

mossystate said:


> The Catcher In The Rye is a hugely overrated book.


Famous fans of Catcher In The Rye:
John Hinckley, Jr.
Mark David Chapman

...


----------



## Smushygirl

Wagimawr said:


> Famous fans of Catcher In The Rye:
> John Hinckley, Jr.
> Mark David Chapman



If only they had been switched at birth!


----------



## Wagimawr

Y'know, I consider myself conservative, and I actually took a second to think of something witty here...
...but damn it I WOULD trade Reagan for Lennon.  (...of course, Salinger's "masterpiece" driving both of those lunatics to suicide would have been preferable...)

Good to know that murder is a valid fix for politicians you don't like though! Remind me never to run against you for any office...ever.


----------



## Allie Cat

Smushygirl said:


> If only they had been switched at birth!



Harr, indeed.

Though if Reagan had died, the lunatics who worship him would view him as a martyr, or possibly a god. So, I dunno.


----------



## Santaclear

Both BHMs too, Hinckley and Chapman.

I agree, Wag & Smush...losing John Lennon that way was a disaster, heartbreaking. 

View attachment hinckley.jpg


View attachment rhj.jpg


View attachment Markchapmanmugshot.jpg


----------



## mossystate

Brought an antibacterial Kleenex up to my face when I had to sneeze.

Have you ever ' tasted ' one of those tissues?

Not good...at all.


----------



## Gingembre

IC that a Friend With Benefits would fit into my life reeeeaally well at the moment!


----------



## Paquito

IC that my best friends who have that awkward we're-not-technically-dating-but-are-in-love-but-can't-get-our-shit-together are in the room next to me making a slideshow of themselves to the soundtrack of Chris Brown's "With You." Thinking they need to get out of here with that, I'm really not in the mood for this crap.

Or maybe it's my friend trying to send me a message that the guy beats her.


----------



## swamptoad

IC that I am happy to be moving at the end of Feb to stay with my sis in NC.


----------



## Linda

IC that two hours of sleep does not constitute significant rest.
I'm beat!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Brought an antibacterial Kleenex up to my face when I had to sneeze.
> 
> Have you ever ' tasted ' one of those tissues?
> 
> Not good...at all.



hun...(I'm from the South so I can get away with that  )......if you're that hungry eat some real food.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> IC that my best friends who have that awkward we're-not-technically-dating-but-are-in-love-but-can't-get-our-shit-together are in the room next to me making a slideshow of themselves to the soundtrack of Chris Brown's "With You." Thinking they need to get out of here with that, I'm really not in the mood for this crap.
> 
> Or maybe it's my friend trying to send me a message that the guy beats her.



You crack me up


----------



## mossystate

MizzSnakeBite said:


> hun...(I'm from the South so I can get away with that  )......if you're that hungry eat some real food.



It is going to be so cool sending you your package......never know WHAT I might add.


----------



## Paquito

I wish that the music flowing out of the adjacent room wasn't making me feel so lonely.


----------



## littlefairywren

free2beme04 said:


> I wish that the music flowing out of the adjacent room wasn't making me feel so lonely.



(((Hugs)))


----------



## swamptoad

free2beme04 said:


> I wish that the music flowing out of the adjacent room wasn't making me feel so lonely.




sucks .. i feel ya


----------



## Weeze

Why the fuck is my dog barking at random shit?
Ugh. Bitches be gettin' cut today, I swear. I'm in a god-awful mood and I don't even know why.


----------



## snuggletiger

The paint didn't turn out like I thought it would. Maybe the paint was old, maybe i didn't stir it enough, just didn't look that great.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

snuggletiger said:


> The paint didn't turn out like I thought it would. Maybe the paint was old, maybe i didn't stir it enough, just didn't look that great.


Well that stinks..sorry it didn't turn out like you would have liked it to.


----------



## stan_der_man

swamptoad said:


> Sounds fun, man.



Junior and I had a good time at the OC record swapmeet with my colleague. I found some Disney picture disks from Lady and the Tramp and Pinocchio for Jr., and later at a local record store, I purchased Junior a leather studded, spiky bracelet which she wanted. For myself, I finally found the two Suburban Lawns records I'd been looking for, two Siouxsie And The Banshees records and a 4 hour aircheck recording of Rodney on the ROQ interviews with Phil Spector. We also were introduced to the ultimate Punk, New Wave (alternative music of all sorts...) and rare vinyl store:

http://www.tkorecords.com/



IC - Not only does Junior seem to have my poor taste in music, she also is developing my lowly sense of fashion and humor... we were enjoying a recorded Cheech and Chong skit on our drive home ... :0


----------



## Dmitra

I confess I'm confessing to this here because the non-anonymous crush thread feels more for frothy fun than this: I'm seriously liking a guy on Dims and it's not just for the photos he shares. I'm also afraid to say anything to him directly about it due to the usual worries of rejection, along with circumstantial difficulties. I've taken the initiative with only four others, two of whom remained just friends and two who things got somewhat ugly with, so my apprehension isn't totally based upon butterflies in the tum.


----------



## Risible

stan_der_man said:


> Junior and I had a good time at the OC record swapmeet with my colleague. I found some Disney picture disks from Lady and the Tramp and Pinocchio for Jr., and later at a local record store, I purchased Junior a leather studded, spiky bracelet which she wanted. For myself, I finally found the two Suburban Lawns records I'd been looking for, two Siouxsie And The Banshees records and a 4 hour aircheck recording of Rodney on the ROQ interviews with Phil Spector. We also were introduced to the ultimate Punk, New Wave (alternative music of all sorts...) and rare vinyl store:
> 
> http://www.tkorecords.com/
> 
> 
> 
> IC - Not only does Junior seem to have my poor taste in music, she also is developing my lowly sense of fashion and humor... we were enjoying a recorded Cheech and Chong skit on our drive home ... :0



IC confess a similar lowly sense of humor ... love Cheech and Chong. Was it Sister Mary Elephant?


----------



## stan_der_man

Risible said:


> IC confess a similar lowly sense of humor ... love Cheech and Chong. Was it Sister Mary Elephant?



I always knew you had fine tastes in culture ma'am! 

Sister Mary Elephant is a good one too, the recordings I have are "Earache My Eye" and the "Santa Claus And His Old Lady" skit / song.


----------



## swamptoad

stan_der_man said:


> Junior and I had a good time at the OC record swapmeet with my colleague. I found some Disney picture disks from Lady and the Tramp and Pinocchio for Jr., and later at a local record store, I purchased Junior a leather studded, spiky bracelet which she wanted. For myself, I finally found the two Suburban Lawns records I'd been looking for, two Siouxsie And The Banshees records and a 4 hour aircheck recording of Rodney on the ROQ interviews with Phil Spector. We also were introduced to the ultimate Punk, New Wave (alternative music of all sorts...) and rare vinyl store:
> 
> http://www.tkorecords.com/
> 
> 
> 
> IC - Not only does Junior seem to have my poor taste in music, she also is developing my lowly sense of fashion and humor... we were enjoying a recorded Cheech and Chong skit on our drive home ... :0



can't wait to see the pictures .. vinyls, fashion and all! :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man

swamptoad said:


> can't wait to see the pictures .. vinyls, fashion and all! :doh:



Actually, nothing over the top exciting... Imagine an auditorium full of records and music memorabilia, driving around the endless grid of central Orange County... and hanging out with old guys who literally (no exaggeration...) know all the songs and DJs of the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s and early 90s... and talk about them endlessly. It was definitely a good day overall.

BTW Risible, we ate lunch at Fuddrucker's on Beach Blvd. It's been a long time since I'd been there!


----------



## Famouslastwords

free2beme04 said:


> I wish that the music flowing out of the adjacent room wasn't making me feel so lonely.



*sings* ON THE WINGS OFFFFFF LOOOOOOOOOOOVE.....



snuggletiger said:


> The paint didn't turn out like I thought it would. Maybe the paint was old, maybe i didn't stir it enough, just didn't look that great.




Sorry ST. I hate when that happens, and you have two sucky choices: leave the not so great look on your walls and hope it grows on you (which it probably won't and you'll grow to hate it until you paint it or move out) ooooor paint it again (which costs time AND money, not to mention aches and pains). Either way sucks to be you. I wish you the lesser of two evils, man.


----------



## Risible

stan_der_man said:


> Actually, nothing over the top exciting... Imagine an auditorium full of records and music memorabilia, driving around the endless grid of central Orange County... and hanging out with old guys who literally (no exaggeration...) know all the songs and DJs of the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s and early 90s... and talk about them endlessly. It was definitely a good day overall.
> 
> BTW Risible, we ate lunch at Fuddrucker's on Beach Blvd. It's been a long time since I'd been there!



There's my cutie! :wubu: Such a little lady, Stan. 

Ah, Fuddrucker's. Remember when they first opened and it was, like, WOW - _gourmet_ hamburgers? IC that was a loooong time ago.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that yesterday, while doing some shopping with my pals, I saw a teacher I had in college. Who I wanted to get naked with.

I was all like Hey Im not in college anymore, and Im single and fierce. Let's go say Hi and flirt.

then I saw him pushing a baby stroller, complete with chubby, smiling baby.

mission aborted.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> IC that yesterday, while doing some shopping with my pals, I saw a teacher I had in college. Who I wanted to get naked with.
> 
> I was all like Hey Im not in college anymore, and Im single and fierce. Let's go say Hi and flirt.
> 
> then I saw him pushing a baby stroller, complete with chubby, smiling baby.
> 
> mission aborted.




Wow it's sad how I keep connecting the last word of your post with the last word of the sentence before it. BAD! BAD! BAD!

I want a baby! 

I C my boyfriend gave me permission to teach our kids to cuss today.


----------



## Saoirse

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow it's sad how I keep connecting the last word of your post with the last word of the sentence before it. BAD! BAD! BAD!



haha I was wondering if that was a good way to end my post.


----------



## Paquito

Famouslastwords said:


> *sings* ON THE WINGS OFFFFFF LOOOOOOOOOOOVE.....



I love being serenaded :wubu:

I feel like buying you a nice Robert Pattinson or a Taylor Lautner.


----------



## Famouslastwords

free2beme04 said:


> I love being serenaded :wubu:
> 
> I feel like buying you a nice Robert Pattinson or a Taylor Lautner.



*sings* Baby how am I supposed to live without yooooooooooou....


----------



## Mini

The game I'm currently playing, Borderlands, has a BBW spank mag called "Heavy Fire." Awesome.


----------



## Linda

stan_der_man said:


> Actually, nothing over the top exciting... Imagine an auditorium full of records and music memorabilia, driving around the endless grid of central Orange County... and hanging out with old guys who literally (no exaggeration...) know all the songs and DJs of the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s and early 90s... and talk about them endlessly. It was definitely a good day overall.
> 
> BTW Risible, we ate lunch at Fuddrucker's on Beach Blvd. It's been a long time since I'd been there!



Your daughter is such a cutie patootey.


----------



## AuntHen

stan_der_man said:


> Actually, nothing over the top exciting... Imagine an auditorium full of records and music memorabilia, driving around the endless grid of central Orange County... and hanging out with old guys who literally (no exaggeration...) know all the songs and DJs of the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s and early 90s... and talk about them endlessly. It was definitely a good day overall.
> 
> BTW Risible, we ate lunch at Fuddrucker's on Beach Blvd. It's been a long time since I'd been there!



Jr. is sooooooooooo adorable Stan! She looks so much like you


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

stan_der_man said:


> Actually, nothing over the top exciting... Imagine an auditorium full of records and music memorabilia, driving around the endless grid of central Orange County... and hanging out with old guys who literally (no exaggeration...) know all the songs and DJs of the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s and early 90s... and talk about them endlessly. It was definitely a good day overall.
> 
> BTW Risible, we ate lunch at Fuddrucker's on Beach Blvd. It's been a long time since I'd been there!



She's precious!! Just way too adorable! 

You're a good daddy Stan der man


----------



## swamptoad

Nice pictures, Stan!

and ooooh Fuddruckers .. never been there .. but sounds good to me!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> It is going to be so cool sending you your package......never know WHAT I might add.



Awwwwwww! Tissue art??


----------



## Famouslastwords

I C A Little Fall of Rain, and Finale from Les Miserables always make me cry when I listen to them, even on CD. *tear*

Tooooooo love another person is to seeeeeeee the face of Goooooooooood.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I still like the Les Mis song MASTER OF THE HOUSE. and the seinfeld episode with George singing Master of the House cracks me up every time.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I'm super excited about the new Iron Chef episode. Chef Duff from Ace of Cakes is the challenger!


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I'm super excited about the new Iron Chef episode. Chef Duff from Ace of Cakes is the challenger!



IC that I love you :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Crystal

Divals said:


> IC that I love you :wubu::wubu:



IC that I think you're quite silly. :happy: And that I love you, too.

*apologizes to all for the gag-worthy posting*


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I think you're quite silly. :happy: And that I love you, too.



IC that we are derailing the thread and probably giving everyone diabeetus... but I don't care :wubu::happy:


----------



## Gingembre

IC that I reeeeeeaaaaaaaally want a cuddle


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> IC that I reeeeeeaaaaaaaally want a cuddle



*Calins* I think it's the french translation for cuddles


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> *Calins* I think it's the french translation for cuddles



Oui, c'est vrai, et merci! *calins...et bisous* :kiss2:


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im learning "Tiptoe Through The Tulips" so I can do my best Tiny Tim impersonation and scare the pants of my family.

YES!


----------



## Mini

Thanks to call display I narrowly averted a conversation with my utter moonbat of a grandmother.


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I'm super excited about the new Iron Chef episode. Chef Duff from Ace of Cakes is the challenger!




IC that I LOVE Chef Duff!!!! I'm determined to get my wedding cake from Charm City Cakes, although I'm not exactly sure how. It'd cost a fortune for them to transport it down here!


----------



## littlefairywren

Fluffy51888 said:


> IC that I LOVE Chef Duff!!!! I'm determined to get my wedding cake from Charm City Cakes, although I'm not exactly sure how. It'd cost a fortune for them to transport it down here!



Did you just say wedding cake!!!???
Am I excited yet??


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> IC that I LOVE Chef Duff!!!! I'm determined to get my wedding cake from Charm City Cakes, although I'm not exactly sure how. It'd cost a fortune for them to transport it down here!



Me too! I've checked out their website and the cakes are RIDICULOUSLY priced. I mean, you have to pay a $1,000 deposit no matter what and that isn't the full price of the cake. Not to mention, that includes nothing else like transportation. So, somebody would need $3000 at least to cover absolutely everything.

...but my non-sensible side says, "It would be completely worth it. "


----------



## Fluffy51888

littlefairywren said:


> Did you just say wedding cake!!!???
> Am I excited yet??





CrystalUT11 said:


> Me too! I've checked out their website and the cakes are RIDICULOUSLY priced. I mean, you have to pay a $1,000 deposit no matter what and that isn't the full price of the cake. Not to mention, that includes nothing else like transportation. So, somebody would need $3000 at least to cover absolutely everything.
> 
> ...but my non-sensible side says, "It would be completely worth it. "



Haha...LFW, no wedding plans yet! It's too soon!  I just mean, whenever I do get married...lol. Sorry to get you all excited for nothing! :doh:


And Crystal, I know! I checked the website once and tried to calculate how much it would cost just for them to transport a $1000 cake here, and I got depressed at how much it would be and stopped...haha. But I'm still keeping hope alive!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mini said:


> Thanks to call display I narrowly averted a conversation with my utter moonbat of a grandmother.



Moonbat- a new phrase for me to throw around. 


And.........you apparently haven't met my mom if you think your gran is moonbat


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> And.........you apparently haven't met my mom if you think your gran is moonbat



add mine to the list!


----------



## DeerVictory

I confess that no one is ever online when I want to cam. ever.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that with the depression comes immense feelings of loneliness, which is a million times worse than the depression.


----------



## goofy girl

I also C that I haven't watched football in years but I really want to have a Superbowl party just because I want all the delicious food. Guy food rocks.


----------



## Captain Save

I confess to occasional twinges of guilt at having to retrieve my shovel yesterday from my kids, now that the predicted 16 to 24 in. snow has begun to fall from the sky.

I tell myself they'll be okay, that they aren't going anywhere; indeed, my daughter is at home right now because school was cancelled due to snow. They aren't little, either; both of them are old enough to hold a job and buy one from the store three blocks from their house. Kids don't always put themselves in a position to take care of these things without a few vivid experiences, and if that's what has to happen, so be it.

Goofy girl, your depression and feelings of loneliness sound pretty miserable; I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## goofy girl

Captain Save said:


> I confess to occasional twinges of guilt at having to retrieve my shovel yesterday from my kids, now that the predicted 16 to 24 in. snow has begun to fall from the sky.
> 
> I tell myself they'll be okay, that they aren't going anywhere; indeed, my daughter is at home right now because school was cancelled due to snow. They aren't little, either; both of them are old enough to hold a job and buy one from the store three blocks from their house. Kids don't always put themselves in a position to take care of these things without a few vivid experiences, and if that's what has to happen, so be it.
> 
> Goofy girl, your depression and feelings of loneliness sound pretty miserable; I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks  I'm just really bad at handling stress and the whole buying a house thing is killing me.

I got a haircut and I'm feeling better now lol


Be safe in the snow!! Enjoy it


----------



## Saoirse

IC:

-The Puppybowl is better than the Superbowl.

-I have b.o.

-I bought my future-husband a Valentine and I will send it to him this week. Im hella nervous!


----------



## Melian

Saoirse said:


> IC:
> 
> -The Puppybowl is better than the Superbowl.
> 
> -I have b.o.
> 
> -I bought my future-husband a Valentine and I will send it to him this week. Im hella nervous!



IC that I actually wanted to rep Saoirse for her b.o. 

....but Dims won't let me


----------



## Saoirse

Melian said:


> IC that I actually wanted to rep Saoirse for her b.o.
> 
> ....but Dims won't let me



b.o. rep! I know its the thought that counts  thanks!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Melian said:


> IC that I actually wanted to rep Saoirse for her b.o.
> 
> ....but Dims won't let me



I did it for ya


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I confess that I just discovered the user control panel and found some private comments from people. I tried to figure out how to respond to the comments but failed miserably. I feel pretty freaking dumb. Anyways if someone could help me figure out how to respond to those so I don't feel so much like a doucher that would make me very happy. And also someone should tell me how I send these private comments. I thought you could only send private messages. Sorry for being so out of the loop with the whole mechanics of the forum :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rg770Ibanez said:


> I confess that I just discovered the user control panel and found some private comments from people. I tried to figure out how to respond to the comments but failed miserably. I feel pretty freaking dumb. Anyways if someone could help me figure out how to respond to those so I don't feel so much like a doucher that would make me very happy. And also someone should tell me how I send these private comments. I thought you could only send private messages. Sorry for being so out of the loop with the whole mechanics of the forum :doh:



Click on the bold blue subject line. On the bottom of the message is a "Reply" button. Click that. Type your message. Click "Submit Message" when you're ready to send it. 

Under the spot that says, "Control Panel" there's a spot that says, "Private Messages." You can send a new message, look at old messages you sent or received, etc.

Hope this helps some,
Mizz


----------



## supersoup

rg770Ibanez said:


> I confess that I just discovered the user control panel and found some private comments from people. I tried to figure out how to respond to the comments but failed miserably. I feel pretty freaking dumb. Anyways if someone could help me figure out how to respond to those so I don't feel so much like a doucher that would make me very happy. And also someone should tell me how I send these private comments. I thought you could only send private messages. Sorry for being so out of the loop with the whole mechanics of the forum :doh:



i believe you are talking about our rep system.

when a person posts, under their avatar, in that side panel, you will see a round button that shows whether a person is online or not, a white set of scales, and the triangular report button. the idea is, if someone likes what you post, they click the scales/reputation button, and a small window pops up, where they type a short little message to you. you get more rep points, which adds more yellow/green squares or "cans" under your board name when you post.

hopefully that made some sort of sense.


----------



## mszwebs

rg770Ibanez said:


> I confess that I just discovered the user control panel and found some private comments from people. I tried to figure out how to respond to the comments but failed miserably. I feel pretty freaking dumb. Anyways if someone could help me figure out how to respond to those so I don't feel so much like a doucher that would make me very happy. And also someone should tell me how I send these private comments. I thought you could only send private messages. Sorry for being so out of the loop with the whole mechanics of the forum :doh:





supersoup said:


> i believe you are talking about our rep system.
> 
> when a person posts, under their avatar, in that side panel, you will see a round button that shows whether a person is online or not, a white set of scales, and the triangular report button. the idea is, if someone likes what you post, they click the scales/reputation button, and a small window pops up, where they type a short little message to you. you get more rep points, which adds more yellow/green squares or "cans" under your board name when you post.
> 
> hopefully that made some sort of sense.



And you can't really REPLY to the rep, per se...but if you're determined to respond, either rep one of their posts or send a PM.


----------



## nettie

IC that starting a new early morning yoga class after a night of drinking with the girls was not the best idea I had this week.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I have no fucking idea what to write in this Valentine.

*sigh*


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Thanks for all the advice everyone


----------



## Crystal

IC that I've never been so ready to see my person. Last week's suckiness just added to the anxiousness of wanting to see him. If it wasn't happening tomorrow, I'm quite certain I would go insane.


----------



## stan_der_man

I just purchased a "rotating, multiple frequency, light emitting device" for the Physics Department.


IC - I figured that description sounded much better that calling it a disco ball on the petty cash form.


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im on a Jim Henson bender this week. Everything having to do with his puppets, I want to see. Some of my favorite movies were by him and his crew.

Now Im watching his memorial service and at the end a few of his puppeteers come out and sing a medley of songs in their character voices... and then at the very end they bring out their puppets, and a whole bunch of others come out with puppets! IM BAWLING! There's characters from Sesame Street, The Muppets and Fraggle Rock... altogether, singing.

Those puppets are so real to me. :blush:


----------



## liz (di-va)

I confess that I hope my neighbor who smokes gets vacuumed out of his apartment by a giant vacuum-monster who sucks all the smoke and cigarettes--and the neighbor--out of the apartment and sends him into space where he gets captured for all eternity in one of those Superman twirling glass plane things in which he will spin vertiginously a million times for each instance in which I have coughed because of his smoke wafting through the vents to my apartment; two million times for each time he's smoked in the winter when I can't even open the window to try to get some fresh air. And I hope his fingers turn yellow. And that some girl kisses him in a bar, says "You taste like an ash tray," and refuses to go home and have sex with him because of his bad cigarette breath.

It is Monday, and this is my wish.


----------



## Linda

stan_der_man said:


> I just purchased a "rotating, multiple frequency, light emitting device" for the Physics Department.
> 
> 
> IC - I figured that description sounded much better that calling it a disco ball on the petty cash form.



Get down..Get down...get down...get down tonight.


----------



## Blackjack

So... Twitter. Just joined and IC I'm not really sure what I'm doing on there.


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> So... Twitter. Just joined and IC I'm not really sure what I'm doing on there.



I felt the same...thought I'd get hooked so resisted, but then joined on a whim. Never really got into it, so I've just deleted my account. *shrugs* I guess some things just aren't meant to be!


----------



## stan_der_man

Linda said:


> Get down..Get down...get down...get down tonight.



It's probably more like this...


Night fever, night fever.
E = mc^2
We know how to do it.


----------



## Linda

stan_der_man said:


> It's probably more like this...
> 
> 
> Night fever, night fever.
> E = mc^2
> We know how to do it.





You say the sexiest things. lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

stan_der_man said:


> It's probably more like this...
> 
> 
> Night fever, night fever.
> E = mc^2
> We know how to do it.



Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh baby! Talk sexy to me!


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I don't think it's the best idea. :doh:


----------



## rainyday

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I hope my neighbor who smokes gets vacuumed out of his apartment by a giant vacuum-monster who sucks all the smoke and cigarettes--and the neighbor--out of the apartment and sends him into space where he gets captured for all eternity in one of those Superman twirling glass plane things in which he will spin vertiginously a million times for each instance in which I have coughed because of his smoke wafting through the vents to my apartment; two million times for each time he's smoked in the winter when I can't even open the window to try to get some fresh air. And I hope his fingers turn yellow. And that some girl kisses him in a bar, says "You taste like an ash tray," and refuses to go home and have sex with him because of his bad cigarette breath.
> 
> It is Monday, and this is my wish.



A refreshing departure from the usual wish that someone's Bic just won't flick.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that the increase in the amount of homicidal thoughts that I've been having lately is a bit disconcerting...

but then again, I have also been having to put up with more than my fair share of absolutely mentally incompetent people too...


----------



## stan_der_man

Linda said:


> You say the sexiest things. lol





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh baby! Talk sexy to me!



IC - Talking geeky is one of my specialties...


----------



## Saoirse

IC im painting my room this color. I CANT WAIT!


----------



## snuggletiger

Its like darker then creamsicle orange.


----------



## HottiMegan

I confess to checking the Dell website every couple of hours, every day in hopes that my new purple laptop ships. Today's the day they said it would ship.. I get a little dissapointed every time it says "in production" still.


----------



## nykspree8

Saoirse said:


> IC im painting my room this color. I CANT WAIT!



wow love that color!


----------



## TraciJo67

IC that the only thing that turns me on more than the notion of being called degrading, insulting names is reading about how much fun it is for others to do the insulting and the degrading. Hawt hawt hot!


----------



## mossystate

* makes notes *


----------



## DeerVictory

I feel old. Time is standing still, but I still feel like I'm running out of time. 


Last year, I was just a little fairy of whimsy and this year everything is a bit too real.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC: I went to my pain management doctor yesterday. Good news, she didn't yell at me about my weight. Bad news, I'm in really bad shape (no shit). I got 8 very painful injections into my trapezius muscle, then she rubbed it in soooo hard I was in tears. I have to go back next Wed. for injections into my head. I just love hearing the needle crunch in . I'm sooooo sick of feeling like crap. The car ride there and back did my back in. I feel like I've been run over.

Second confession: I'm in a bitchy mood 'cause of the pain and am needing to just take lots of meds and try to sleep it off (the additional pain). When the kids and their parents were being loud playing in the snow, I wanted to scream at them to shut up.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: I went to my pain management doctor yesterday. Good news, she didn't yell at me about my weight. Bad news, I'm in really bad shape (no shit). I got 8 very painful injections into my trapezius muscle, then she rubbed it in soooo hard I was in tears. I have to go back next Wed. for injections into my head. I just love hearing the needle crunch in . I'm sooooo sick of feeling like crap. The car ride there and back did my back in. I feel like I've been run over.
> 
> Second confession: I'm in a bitchy mood 'cause of the pain and am needing to just take lots of meds and try to sleep it off (the additional pain). When the kids and their parents were being loud playing in the snow, I wanted to scream at them to shut up.



Big squishy ((((HUGS)))) my sweet!!! 
If I was there I would make us a hot cup of cocoa, and we could shake our fists at the kids togther lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Saoirse said:


> IC im painting my room this color. I CANT WAIT!



That's such a bold color! Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Big squishy ((((HUGS)))) my sweet!!!
> If I was there I would make us a hot cup of cocoa, and we could shake our fists at the kids togther lol



LOLLOLLOL Thank you sweetie


----------



## Risible

Saoirse said:


> IC im painting my room this color. I CANT WAIT!



My bedroom is painted in this color, or thereabouts. Pumpkin. Looks beautiful, especially in the afternoon sun; the color just glows. I love it.


----------



## HottiMegan

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: I went to my pain management doctor yesterday. Good news, she didn't yell at me about my weight. Bad news, I'm in really bad shape (no shit). I got 8 very painful injections into my trapezius muscle, then she rubbed it in soooo hard I was in tears. I have to go back next Wed. for injections into my head. I just love hearing the needle crunch in . I'm sooooo sick of feeling like crap. The car ride there and back did my back in. I feel like I've been run over.
> 
> Second confession: I'm in a bitchy mood 'cause of the pain and am needing to just take lots of meds and try to sleep it off (the additional pain). When the kids and their parents were being loud playing in the snow, I wanted to scream at them to shut up.



aww I'm sorry you're hurting so bad! {{hugs}}


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> aww I'm sorry you're hurting so bad! {{hugs}}



Thanks 

too short


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC I'm soooooooooooo upset that I'm crying because Mergirl (Lisa) was stealth banned permanently. :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:

At least I'll see her at the other place.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC I'm soooooooooooo upset that I'm crying because Mergirl (Lisa) was stealth banned permanently. :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
> 
> At least I'll see her at the other place.



Hell no! 
Oh hon, don't cry....she will come back, surely


----------



## goofy girl

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC I'm soooooooooooo upset that I'm crying because Mergirl (Lisa) was stealth banned permanently. :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
> 
> At least I'll see her at the other place.



what crap.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hell no!
> Oh hon, don't cry....she will come back, surely



I hope so.



goofy girl said:


> what crap.



I know.


----------



## stan_der_man

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> I know.



Wow... I didn't realize things were getting so bad around here! BTW... I hope you are feeling better health-wise and in general MizzSnakeBite! 



IC - Whenever I try to do what I think is right, I always somehow manage to get myself caught in the middle and ultimately end up pissing everybody off.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

stan_der_man said:


> BTW... I hope you are feeling better health-wise and in general MizzSnakeBite!



Thanks Stan


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I think this kinda fits here as well-

My mother's birthday is today, and she's been on vacation all week. I thought I'd do something funny and cute and take photos of the dogs wearing birthday party hats.

Didn't work out so well.















This one's the money shot. Sums the whole thing up perfectly.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC part of me is hoping the rumor about the office reorganization is true. Part of me will miss my office though


----------



## Teleute

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC I'm soooooooooooo upset that I'm crying because Mergirl (Lisa) was stealth banned permanently. :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
> 
> At least I'll see her at the other place.



IC that I am too. I am so pissed off right now. This is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Rowan

IC that with the complete overload of school work right now, im only slightly happy that i lost my job or id be screwed for school. *sigh*


----------



## Paquito

IC I'm getting drunk texted right now.

To anyone who gets drunk, please do your friends a favor: text them the entire time. Really, this made my night and set off my weekend.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that Mouse may be sick. She peed on my bed last night (the side I sleep on), and there is nothing worse than the smell of cat pee. I had to strip off the bedding at 3am this morning.

My poor baby


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> IC that Mouse may be sick. She peed on my bed last night (the side I sleep on), and there is nothing worse than the smell of cat pee. I had to strip off the bedding at 3am this morning.
> 
> My poor baby



Oh no my little birdie..........she needs to go to the vet in the morning.......this is not a good sign.....(I used to work for a vet.....)....

Hugs my dear,
Devi


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh no my little birdie..........she needs to go to the vet in the morning.......this is not a good sign.....(I used to work for a vet.....)....
> 
> Hugs my dear,
> Devi



Oh  I will take her to my vet, yes.

The thought of losing her is so awful. I know to a lot of people she is just a cat, but she is the only thing in this world that loves me unconditionally.

Thank you Devi, big hugs back.


----------



## rainyday

Hugs, LFW. Lots of us here understand they are more than just a cat or a dog or a bird. They're dear friends. I hope she will be okay. I will be watching to hear how the vet visit goes.


----------



## Shosh

littlefairywren said:


> Oh  I will take her to my vet, yes.
> 
> The thought of losing her is so awful. I know to a lot of people she is just a cat, but she is the only thing in this world that loves me unconditionally.
> 
> Thank you Devi, big hugs back.



Our pets are our furbabies. I love my dog so much. I understand how you feel.

Sending my best wishes.


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: I went to my pain management doctor yesterday. Good news, she didn't yell at me about my weight. Bad news, I'm in really bad shape (no shit). I got 8 very painful injections into my trapezius muscle, then she rubbed it in soooo hard I was in tears. I have to go back next Wed. for injections into my head. I just love hearing the needle crunch in . I'm sooooo sick of feeling like crap. The car ride there and back did my back in. I feel like I've been run over.
> 
> Second confession: I'm in a bitchy mood 'cause of the pain and am needing to just take lots of meds and try to sleep it off (the additional pain). When the kids and their parents were being loud playing in the snow, I wanted to scream at them to shut up.



(((hugs)))



MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC I'm soooooooooooo upset that I'm crying because Mergirl (Lisa) was stealth banned permanently. :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:
> 
> At least I'll see her at the other place.



WTF? PM me and tell me what happened?



littlefairywren said:


> IC that Mouse may be sick. She peed on my bed last night (the side I sleep on), and there is nothing worse than the smell of cat pee. I had to strip off the bedding at 3am this morning.
> 
> My poor baby



(((poor kitty)))



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh no my little birdie..........she needs to go to the vet in the morning.......this is not a good sign.....(I used to work for a vet.....)....
> 
> Hugs my dear,
> Devi



I hope your birdie is ok...


----------



## littlefairywren

rainyday said:


> Hugs, LFW. Lots of us here understand they are more than just a cat or a dog or a bird. They're dear friends. I hope she will be okay. I will be watching to hear how the vet visit goes.





Shosh said:


> Our pets are our furbabies. I love my dog so much. I understand how you feel.
> 
> Sending my best wishes.





luscious_lulu said:


> (((poor kitty)))



Thanks so much girls! Will let you know when I get any news. Cross your fingers for her.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh  I will take her to my vet, yes.
> 
> The thought of losing her is so awful. I know to a lot of people she is just a cat, but she is the only thing in this world that loves me unconditionally.
> 
> Thank you Devi, big hugs back.



Let me know how it goes.

As you already know, I completely understand.

Hugs,
Me


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> WTF? PM me and tell me what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> I hope your birdie is ok...



Thanks .

I was referring to LFW (I call her my birdie sometimes lol)

I'll PM you.


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> IC that Mouse may be sick. She peed on my bed last night (the side I sleep on), and there is nothing worse than the smell of cat pee. I had to strip off the bedding at 3am this morning.
> 
> My poor baby



I hope it turns out okay and she's not sick or if she is she gets well really soon! *hugs*

IC that I said goodbye to an unhealthy friendship yesterday. I'm done waiting for someone who's never going to love me to love me. Unfortunately it means we can't be friends either, or I might never really move on in my heart.


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> I hope it turns out okay and she's not sick or if she is she gets well really soon! *hugs*
> 
> IC that I said goodbye to an unhealthy friendship yesterday. I'm done waiting for someone who's never going to love me to love me. Unfortunately it means we can't be friends either, or I might never really move on in my heart.



Thank you for the hugs and wishes :happy:

Big (((hugs))) for you too. I know you must be hurting, but it sounds like it was the right thing to do. I know there is someone out there for you, and he will love you back.


----------



## nettie

littlefairywren said:


> IC that Mouse may be sick. She peed on my bed last night (the side I sleep on), and there is nothing worse than the smell of cat pee. I had to strip off the bedding at 3am this morning.
> 
> My poor baby



Hoping she is okay! ((( Mouse & LFW )))

*btw, I hope you don't mind a hug from a relative stranger*


----------



## littlefairywren

nettie said:


> Hoping she is okay! ((( Mouse & LFW )))
> 
> *btw, I hope you don't mind a hug from a relative stranger*



Thank you!

I love hugs nettie. Besides, after you posted that pic of the *ahem* horse, I don't consider you a stranger. You are one of the gang :happy:


----------



## nettie

littlefairywren said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love hugs nettie. Besides, after you posted that pic of the *ahem* horse, I don't consider you a stranger. You are one of the gang :happy:



Ha! Thanks. 

IC also that I realized too late the guy in the party supply store last night was probably flirting with me rather than asking for parenting advice. It's been awhile since I last did this single thing. I am easily confused. 

Although, they had the sexiest piped music I've heard in a store that didn't also sell items with words like "crotchless" and "pleasure" in them and at one point it was physically apparent that both of us were ... *ahem* ... affected.


----------



## nykspree8

IC i just got home from getting a tattoo wit my gf...shit hurts, but it was well worth it


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC: This day every year is awful for me. 

I was in a horrible car wreck caused by "The Bastard" because, in his own words, "he wasn't paying attention." This happened Feb 13, 1995. I was 17yrs old. That car wreck broke my arm, injured a major nerve, and caused a permanent pain disorder that is in line with giving birth (24/7). In addition, it has caused migraines and a host of other problems. It's been 15 years of living through this.......I had to end up leaving college because of it, constantly at the doctor, they wave at me and say, "see ya later" at the hospital, am a living pin cushion, and am covered in surgical scars. People usually just have 25 years to live after being diagnosed with what I have...........that leaves me with 10 more years. So, I'm having a bad day.


----------



## chicken legs

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: This day every year is awful for me.
> 
> I was in a horrible car wreck caused by "The Bastard" because, in his own words, "he wasn't paying attention." This happened Feb 13, 1995. I was 17yrs old. That car wreck broke my arm, injured a major nerve, and caused a permanent pain disorder that is in line with giving birth (24/7). In addition, it has caused migraines and a host of other problems. It's been 15 years of living through this.......I had to end up leaving college because of it, constantly at the doctor, they wave at me and say, "see ya later" at the hospital, am a living pin cushion, and am covered in surgical scars. People usually just have 25 years to live after being diagnosed with what I have...........that leaves me with 10 more years. So, I'm having a bad day.



Wow..big hugs..


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: This day every year is awful for me.
> 
> I was in a horrible car wreck caused by "The Bastard" because, in his own words, "he wasn't paying attention." This happened Feb 13, 1995. I was 17yrs old. That car wreck broke my arm, injured a major nerve, and caused a permanent pain disorder that is in line with giving birth (24/7). In addition, it has caused migraines and a host of other problems. It's been 15 years of living through this.......I had to end up leaving college because of it, constantly at the doctor, they wave at me and say, "see ya later" at the hospital, am a living pin cushion, and am covered in surgical scars. People usually just have 25 years to live after being diagnosed with what I have...........that leaves me with 10 more years. So, I'm having a bad day.



Oh hon, I am sorry you are having a bad day. Big, BIG (((hugs))) for you,

Love
Little Birdie


----------



## Blackjack

IC that it's somehow depressing finding my cousins and relatives on Facebook that I haven't seen in probably well over 8 years now.


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Thanks .
> 
> I was referring to LFW (I call her my birdie sometimes lol)
> 
> I'll PM you.



I'm easily confused! :doh:



Pharadox said:


> I hope it turns out okay and she's not sick or if she is she gets well really soon! *hugs*
> 
> IC that I said goodbye to an unhealthy friendship yesterday. I'm done waiting for someone who's never going to love me to love me. Unfortunately it means we can't be friends either, or I might never really move on in my heart.



(((hugs))) I've been there and you made the right decision.



MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: This day every year is awful for me.
> 
> I was in a horrible car wreck caused by "The Bastard" because, in his own words, "he wasn't paying attention." This happened Feb 13, 1995. I was 17yrs old. That car wreck broke my arm, injured a major nerve, and caused a permanent pain disorder that is in line with giving birth (24/7). In addition, it has caused migraines and a host of other problems. It's been 15 years of living through this.......I had to end up leaving college because of it, constantly at the doctor, they wave at me and say, "see ya later" at the hospital, am a living pin cushion, and am covered in surgical scars. People usually just have 25 years to live after being diagnosed with what I have...........that leaves me with 10 more years. So, I'm having a bad day.



(((gentle hugs))) sorry you are having a bad day.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC: Scrabble, my African Grey (well, really, I'm his, not the other way around :happy: ) wrote an article on how to woo women since he LOVES the ladies! 

http://www.parrottoyangels.org/scrabble.html


View attachment V-DAY SCRABBLE 2 1-20-09wresz.jpg


View attachment V-DAY SCRABBLE 6 1-20-09wresz2.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va)

IC that that I rage at my smoking neighbor situation, still. Sigh. My sinuses are so pissed.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

chicken legs said:


> Wow..big hugs..





littlefairywren said:


> Oh hon, I am sorry you are having a bad day. Big, BIG (((hugs))) for you,
> 
> Love
> Little Birdie





luscious_lulu said:


> (((gentle hugs))) sorry you are having a bad day.




Thanks ya'll


----------



## Carrie

I confess that a true friend is someone who, once you've confessed to her that you're not such a fan of cyberhugs, IMs you relentlessly for five minutes with cyberhugs. 

It's _on_, Lizzie.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that Mouse is just fine. The vet gave her the all clear!!! I am sooo happy :happy:

There is a new, and very hairy tom cat that has been hanging around her cat enclosure (she is an indoor kitty). So I am thinking this is her way of telling me she doesn't like boys very much. Pee on her mama's bed....yay!


----------



## Gingembre

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: This day every year is awful for me.
> 
> I was in a horrible car wreck caused by "The Bastard" because, in his own words, "he wasn't paying attention." This happened Feb 13, 1995. I was 17yrs old. That car wreck broke my arm, injured a major nerve, and caused a permanent pain disorder that is in line with giving birth (24/7). In addition, it has caused migraines and a host of other problems. It's been 15 years of living through this.......I had to end up leaving college because of it, constantly at the doctor, they wave at me and say, "see ya later" at the hospital, am a living pin cushion, and am covered in surgical scars. People usually just have 25 years to live after being diagnosed with what I have...........that leaves me with 10 more years. So, I'm having a bad day.



(((hugs))) I hope tomorrow is a better day.



Pharadox said:


> IC that I said goodbye to an unhealthy friendship yesterday. I'm done waiting for someone who's never going to love me to love me. Unfortunately it means we can't be friends either, or I might never really move on in my heart.



IC that I think I need to do this too...for now, i am still clinging on, but i can tell it's not very healthy.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Carrie said:


> I confess that a true friend is someone who, once you've confessed to her that you're not such a fan of cyberhugs, IMs you relentlessly for five minutes with cyberhugs.
> It's _on_, Lizzie.



Wot? Can't hear you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Carrie said:


> I confess that a true friend is someone who, once you've confessed to her that you're not such a fan of cyberhugs, IMs you relentlessly for five minutes with cyberhugs.
> 
> It's _on_, Lizzie.



(((((((((((((BIG OL CYBER HUGS TO YOU))))))))))))))))) 





littlefairywren said:


> IC that Mouse is just fine. The vet gave her the all clear!!! I am sooo happy :happy:
> 
> There is a new, and very hairy tom cat that has been hanging around her cat enclosure (she is an indoor kitty). So I am thinking this is her way of telling me she doesn't like boys very much. Pee on her mama's bed....yay!



Yea!!! (except for peeing on Mama's bed  )



Gingembre said:


> (((hugs))) I hope tomorrow is a better day.



Thank you


----------



## Crystal

IC that I had an amazing week with the boyfriend and a very lovely Valentine's Day. Jewelry + lots of snuggling = a wonderful V-day.

I'm sad to see him go, but will see him again in a few weeks for Spring Break. And he's been here for seven days. I'll stop complaining now...

Also...I'm confessing how pathetic I am.


----------



## Pharadox

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I had an amazing week with the boyfriend and a very lovely Valentine's Day. Jewelry + lots of snuggling = a wonderful V-day.
> 
> I'm sad to see him go, but will see him again in a few weeks for Spring Break. And he's been here for seven days. I'll stop complaining now...
> 
> Also...I'm confessing how pathetic I am.



Aww, glad it was a good V-Day for you. 

Haha, it's a good kind of pathetic, I think.


----------



## JoyJoy

IC I wish there was a way to tactfully tell someone how rude, distracting and inconsiderate their personal habits are in a public setting without risking backlash and ugliness. It's sometimes more than I can handle and I have to remind myself of past experience to keep from speaking out. Many little things piled together can make for a maddening experience.


----------



## Paquito

IC that tomorrow, my school is holding Proactiv Commerical auditions. I will be trying out. Let me break down how this is gonna go.

I took Proactiv for two years in high school. When I started, I had a few zits on my forehead, nothing major (though back then, I thought I was hideously deformed). But thanks to Proactiv, that's a thing in the past!

I have pock marks, red scarring, and dark marks all over my forehead, cheeks, and chin. My face manages to be oily and dry at the same time. I get clusters of white/black/yellow/polka dotted heads. I get the pleasure of looking like a rainbow exploded on my face: red, purple, pink galore!


I have a lot of resentment issues toward Proactiv. My face is finally starting to get a little better, after the years of damage. So I will consider this my therapy.


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I had an amazing week with the boyfriend and a very lovely Valentine's Day. Jewelry + lots of snuggling = a wonderful V-day.
> 
> I'm sad to see him go, but will see him again in a few weeks for Spring Break. And he's been here for seven days. I'll stop complaining now...
> 
> Also...I'm confessing how pathetic I am.





Ooo, ooo! Post pictures of the jewelry!! :happy:


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Ooo, ooo! Post pictures of the jewelry!! :happy:



They're so pretty! Sterling Silver heart-shaped ring and earrings. I'll have to get the ring resized because...well, let's face it. I'm a fat girl with chubby fingers. But it fits my pinkie perfectly, hehe. 

And the box that the ring came in was completely cute.  

View attachment V-day Earrings.jpg


View attachment V-day Boxes.jpg


View attachment 010.JPG


----------



## Crystal

Pharadox said:


> Aww, glad it was a good V-Day for you.
> 
> Haha, it's a good kind of pathetic, I think.



Thankies.  And yes, I agree; a good kind of pathetic, but still pathetic, hehe. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> IC that tomorrow, my school is holding Proactiv Commerical auditions. I will be trying out. Let me break down how this is gonna go.
> 
> I took Proactiv for two years in high school. When I started, I had a few zits on my forehead, nothing major (though back then, I thought I was hideously deformed). But thanks to Proactiv, that's a thing in the past!
> 
> I have pock marks, red scarring, and dark marks all over my forehead, cheeks, and chin. My face manages to be oily and dry at the same time. I get clusters of white/black/yellow/polka dotted heads. I get the pleasure of looking like a rainbow exploded on my face: red, purple, pink galore!
> 
> 
> I have a lot of resentment issues toward Proactiv. My face is finally starting to get a little better, after the years of damage. So I will consider this my therapy.



rofl............you just crack me up


----------



## Linda

CrystalUT11 said:


> They're so pretty! Sterling Silver heart-shaped ring and earrings. I'll have to get the ring resized because...well, let's face it. I'm a fat girl with chubby fingers. But it fits my pinkie perfectly, hehe.
> 
> And the box that the ring came in was completely cute.



Just lovely.


----------



## littlefairywren

CrystalUT11 said:


> They're so pretty! Sterling Silver heart-shaped ring and earrings. I'll have to get the ring resized because...well, let's face it. I'm a fat girl with chubby fingers. But it fits my pinkie perfectly, hehe.
> 
> And the box that the ring came in was completely cute.



They are soooo pretty Crystal. Now we need picks of you working that jewellery


----------



## snuggletiger

IC sometimes i get depressed, and wish Gilmorris could make cookies


----------



## BlackBBW2010

HottiMegan said:


> I confess to checking the Dell website every couple of hours, every day in hopes that my new purple laptop ships. Today's the day they said it would ship.. I get a little dissapointed every time it says "in production" still.



I'm hearing you on this one. Almost a month later and my PC is still in production. Online shopping withdrawal is a painful process lol


----------



## littlefairywren

snuggletiger said:


> IC sometimes i get depressed, and wish Gilmorris could make cookies



Gilmorris sends you the cuddliest of (((((hugs)))))!!!


----------



## AuntHen

CrystalUT11 said:


> They're so pretty! Sterling Silver heart-shaped ring and earrings. I'll have to get the ring resized because...well, let's face it. I'm a fat girl with chubby fingers. But it fits my pinkie perfectly, hehe.
> 
> And the box that the ring came in was completely cute.




very lovely! I love silver!


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> They're so pretty! Sterling Silver heart-shaped ring and earrings. I'll have to get the ring resized because...well, let's face it. I'm a fat girl with chubby fingers. But it fits my pinkie perfectly, hehe.
> 
> And the box that the ring came in was completely cute.




Pretty pretty pretty!! And I'm sure they will look even more lovely on, darling.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

My lip ring smells like my belly button...
which is very gross


----------



## Crystal

Linda said:


> Just lovely.



Thank you! 



littlefairywren said:


> They are soooo pretty Crystal. Now we need picks of you working that jewellery



I'll definitely have to take a few pictures soon. 



fat9276 said:


> very lovely! I love silver!



Me too! It's my favorite.  



Fluffy51888 said:


> Pretty pretty pretty!! And I'm sure they will look even more lovely on, darling.



Aww, thank you, sweetie. Did you ever get that Old Navy bathing suit in? I wanna see you in it!


----------



## HottiMegan

BlackBBW2010 said:


> I'm hearing you on this one. Almost a month later and my PC is still in production. Online shopping withdrawal is a painful process lol



ouch! I didn't do too much customization and got my laptop two days ago. Unfortunately, haven't had a chance to play with it today. Doing some file maintenance on my old 'puter. It's amazing what 2 additional gigs of memory and a faster processor with no vista can do for speed on a computer! I am hating this old computer 
I hope your computer comes soon for you!


----------



## Punkin1024

Hello all,
I'm just popping by to post a quick note on a few forums. My Mom-in-law (who has Parkinson's) fell and broke her hip this afternoon. We currently do not know how bad a break it was, but she is in surgery at Abilene Regional Hospital right now (9:27 p.m. Texas time). Her husband, my husband and some family friends are at the hospital waiting it out. I'll be on Facebook for the rest of the evening so I can keep family and friends posted on her condition.

Thanks and hugs to all.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I don't understand how my mom can ask me to do stuff for her...saying, could you do me a favor, and then is wicked mean to me the next minute. As an example...today she had me go get her papers from her doctor for her, which i had to cancel an appointment of my own to go do for her, and then she's all mad at me when I mentioned that I missed my appointment because I went and ran that errand for her and she ended up saying that i made it her fault for me canceling my appointment (which canceling the appointment was not a big deal...it was easy enough to reschedule) and then proceeded to say mean and nasty things to me from then on.....even saying how fed up with me she is and how mad i make her...even saying how i have failed at most things I do after my revision of my gastric bypass that i should have done (like I shouldnt drink beer but i do sometimes...yeah...im not perfect)...and how that has anything to do the initial canceling of my own appointment to do a favor for her, I have no idea... but anyway...my confession is that I have no idea what I possibly did wrong today to deserve being talked down to like this. *sigh*


----------



## Rowan

Punkin1024 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm just popping by to post a quick note on a few forums. My Mom-in-law (who has Parkinson's) fell and broke her hip this afternoon. We currently do not know how bad a break it was, but she is in surgery at Abilene Regional Hospital right now (9:27 p.m. Texas time). Her husband, my husband and some family friends are at the hospital waiting it out. I'll be on Facebook for the rest of the evening so I can keep family and friends posted on her condition.
> 
> Thanks and hugs to all.



Im sorry to hear that punkin! She'll be in my thoughts! *hugs*


----------



## Punkin1024

Update on Mom-in-law - She's out of surgery. She had a fractured hip and had to also have the ball joint replaced in her right hip. The doctor says she won't be able to walk again - too much for the hip. Therefore, she'll be in a wheel chair from here on out. She'll be in hospital for one week then be moved to rehab for about another week or so. Hubby back at home. Thanks for the prayers and healing thoughts. She'll continue to need them through recovery.


----------



## chicken legs

Rowan said:


> I confess that I don't understand how my mom can ask me to do stuff for her...saying, could you do me a favor, and then is wicked mean to me the next minute. As an example...today she had me go get her papers from her doctor for her, which i had to cancel an appointment of my own to go do for her, and then she's all mad at me when I mentioned that I missed my appointment because I went and ran that errand for her and she ended up saying that i made it her fault for me canceling my appointment (which canceling the appointment was not a big deal...it was easy enough to reschedule) and then proceeded to say mean and nasty things to me from then on.....even saying how fed up with me she is and how mad i make her...even saying how i have failed at most things I do after my revision of my gastric bypass that i should have done (like I shouldnt drink beer but i do sometimes...yeah...im not perfect)...and how that has anything to do the initial canceling of my own appointment to do a favor for her, I have no idea... but anyway...my confession is that I have no idea what I possibly did wrong today to deserve being talked down to like this. *sigh*



Wow..beware of toxic folks even if they are your mom.


----------



## Rowan

chicken legs said:


> Wow..beware of toxic folks even if they are your mom.



Ive decided it's definitely time for me to move out, but I just lost my job  If anything, this has shown me that as soon as I get one again, it's definitely time for me to move out, especially for my own mental health and so I dont end up hurting myself over the way she makes me feel sometimes


----------



## Risible

Punkin1024 said:


> Update on Mom-in-law - She's out of surgery. She had a fractured hip and had to also have the ball joint replaced in her right hip. The doctor says she won't be able to walk again - too much for the hip. Therefore, she'll be in a wheel chair from here on out. She'll be in hospital for one week then be moved to rehab for about another week or so. Hubby back at home. Thanks for the prayers and healing thoughts. She'll continue to need them through recovery.



Thinking of you, Ella. Sorry to hear about MIL; please take good care of yourself so you can continue to help her.


----------



## Wagimawr

IC I lol'd. Hard.
http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/clive+the+frog/


----------



## goofy girl

Rowan said:


> I confess that I don't understand how my mom can ask me to do stuff for her...saying, could you do me a favor, and then is wicked mean to me the next minute. As an example...today she had me go get her papers from her doctor for her, which i had to cancel an appointment of my own to go do for her, and then she's all mad at me when I mentioned that I missed my appointment because I went and ran that errand for her and she ended up saying that i made it her fault for me canceling my appointment (which canceling the appointment was not a big deal...it was easy enough to reschedule) and then proceeded to say mean and nasty things to me from then on.....even saying how fed up with me she is and how mad i make her...even saying how i have failed at most things I do after my revision of my gastric bypass that i should have done (like I shouldnt drink beer but i do sometimes...yeah...im not perfect)...and how that has anything to do the initial canceling of my own appointment to do a favor for her, I have no idea... but anyway...my confession is that I have no idea what I possibly did wrong today to deserve being talked down to like this. *sigh*



It's so sad how the circle of abuse never ends. Your mom stays with men that manipulate and mentally abuse her, and you stay with your mom who manipulates and mentally abuses you.  I hope that you can find the strength to move on and rid yourself of all that negativity. Big hugs to you, and well wishes that you have some serenity soon.


----------



## goofy girl

IC I'm happier there


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> Aww, thank you, sweetie. Did you ever get that Old Navy bathing suit in? I wanna see you in it!




Yes, I did get it, but the top didn't fit right.  I thought about exchanging it, but I might just send it back. I was sad.


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Yes, I did get it, but the top didn't fit right.  I thought about exchanging it, but I might just send it back. I was sad.



ON sizing is a bit weird. They only have one model that they use to size plus size clothing (or did, last time I checked), so that adds to the uncertainty of sizing. Most girls I know have to actually go down a size when shopping there. I hope you can find a cute top to go with those bottoms, though! <3


----------



## mossystate

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...even when some don't understand what they are doing, and others would say, " well, that's different ", if asked. 

:happy:

When do you depart, now that you need a change of scenery? Make sure you get to the airport 2 hours ahead of time. Vroooooooom.


----------



## Shala

I confess that I am spending this weekend recuperating....Mardi Gras kicked my ass last weekend.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I was shopping at Walmart for some baby-related things for a baby shower I'm attending next weekend...and this group of early teens came up to me and said, "Mam, we're doing a scavenger hunt. Can we have our picture taken with you?!"

"Sure! Why a picture with me?"

"Well, according to our list, we have to have our picture taken with a pregnant woman!"

"Umm...I'm not pregnant."

"Oh." *group awkwardly walks away*


...so, today was not a good day to be a fat girl shopping for baby clothes. It shouldn't have, but it made me feel horrible.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that this is my 2000th post! Woo hoo!  :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that this is my 2000th post! Woo hoo!  :bow:



Happy 2000th post JerseyGirl! 


Yesterday I had this little moral conundrum. When I was working in the garage sorting through, and dismantling old wood trim and paneling from our recent house disaster... I found this tiny little ladybug crawling on a piece of paneling. It looked like a pre-season hatchling with just a couple little spots on it's red shell and no bigger than 1/16th of an inch. It was cold outside and I thought to myself that this little critter probably wouldn't last long up in the mountains where we live this early in the season. So I pondered whether I should "play God" and smash the little lady bug and get it out of it's misery, or whether I should drop this ladybug into the trashcan amongst the wood scraps, with the chance that it would end up going out with the trash to Barstow (in the desert where our trash is dumped...) where it would be warmer. Then I thought to myself... ewww Barstow... So I pondered the ladybug's options for a moment. Then I took the board which the ladybug was clinging to and placed it onto the rim of the trashcan. Just as I was about to whack the lady bug with the hammer, it slipped off and fell into the trashcan, out of sight and beyond my ability to find it again... Damn it... the dog just took a shit on the carpet and is now eating it... I'll be back in a minute...

Dangit, I totally lost where I was going with this...


Anyhoo...


IC - That "You're not a Christian" thread always reminds me of my fear that Heaven is going to be this cold dank place up in the clouds, full of Mormons who constantly try to invite other non-Mormon families over to their houses for Bible reading sessions, trampoline jumping and the telling of stories about Joseph Smith... Sort of like what happens in the place we live now.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I'd like to change my user title on these boards and am not sure how. I've messaged Conrad, but no response. Hmm?


----------



## Blackjack

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I'd like to change my user title on these boards and am not sure how. I've messaged Conrad, but no response. Hmm?



It's on your User CP under "Edit Profile".

Should be, at least.


----------



## Linda

stan_der_man said:


> Happy 2000th post JerseyGirl!
> 
> 
> Yesterday I had this little moral conundrum. When I was working in the garage sorting through, and dismantling old wood trim and paneling from our recent house disaster... I found this tiny little ladybug crawling on a piece of paneling. It looked like a pre-season hatchling with just a couple little spots on it's red shell and no bigger than 1/16th of an inch. It was cold outside and I thought to myself that this little critter probably wouldn't last long up in the mountains where we live this early in the season. So I pondered whether I should "play God" and smash the little lady bug and get it out of it's misery, or whether I should drop this ladybug into the trashcan amongst the wood scraps, with the chance that it would end up going out with the trash to Barstow (in the desert where our trash is dumped...) where it would be warmer. Then I thought to myself... ewww Barstow... So I pondered the ladybug's options for a moment. Then I took the board which the ladybug was clinging to and placed it onto the rim of the trashcan. Just as I was about to whack the lady bug with the hammer, it slipped off and fell into the trashcan, out of sight and beyond my ability to find it again... Damn it... the dog just took a shit on the carpet and is now eating it... I'll be back in a minute...
> 
> Dangit, I totally lost where I was going with this...
> 
> 
> Anyhoo...
> 
> 
> IC - That "You're not a Christian" thread always reminds me of my fear that Heaven is going to be this cold dank place up in the clouds, full of Mormons who constantly try to invite other non-Mormon families over to their houses for Bible reading sessions, trampoline jumping and the telling of stories about Joseph Smith... Sort of like what happens in the place we live now.



STan you make me laugh. You went from this sweet ladybug saving story to your dog taking a pooper on the rug in the blink of an eye. Always comical.


----------



## Allie Cat

Blackjack said:


> It's on your User CP under "Edit Profile".
> 
> Should be, at least.



She means the 'CrystalUT11' bit, not the part underneath


----------



## desertcheeseman

stan_der_man said:


> IC - That "You're not a Christian" thread always reminds me of my fear that Heaven is going to be this cold dank place up in the clouds, full of Mormons who constantly try to invite other non-Mormon families over to their houses for Bible reading sessions, trampoline jumping and the telling of stories about Joseph Smith... Sort of like what happens in the place we live now.



No, that would be hell. The actual Mormon version of heaven, where you get your own planet and have a lot of sex with your wife to populate that planet, is much preferable to that. But I know what you mean. The Bible and all the major Christian writers are keen on hyping heaven up as a really cool place that you absolutely have to go to, but they don't give an awful lot of details. They make it sound like an eternal version of a church meeting, where you sit on a fluffy cloud and sing hymns forever. It certainly seems rather like an anti-climactic ending after enduring this world of hardship and trial. I definitely hope that God would have something more meaningful in mind for his children...


----------



## Blackjack

Divals said:


> She means the 'CrystalUT11' bit, not the part underneath



Ohhhhhh, my bad.

Yeah, that's an admin job.


----------



## swamptoad

I just had a facebook chat with a relative that I have not had any sort of contact or anything since I was like 7 years old. My Dad's Brother.

I lost my Dad when I was 9 years old. He died in a fire. I don't have too many memories of my Dad's side of the family but it was nice to see that he found me and wrote to me.

And he is also new to facebook and we traded e-mails.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I'm going to go to Orlando from the 10th to the 13th of March and staying at a pretty nice resort called Westgate Lakes Resort and Spa. Im staying in a studio room which has a king size bed and a huge whirlpool tub http://www.wglakes.com/rooms.htm#studio

I dont have a ton of plans for what to do while I'm there, but I figure it will be a nice way to try to destress a little bit with all that is going on right now and the price of the room was really good, just a little over $40 a night, and so i'm going to use a little bit of my tax return money and make this an early birthday gift to myself (March 29th). 

So, if there's anyone around Orlando...please hit me up and we can do lunch or something 

Rowan


----------



## Risible

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I'd like to change my user title on these boards and am not sure how. I've messaged Conrad, but no response. Hmm?




Yeah, that's something Conrad will need to attend to. I believe he's been out of town lately; were I you, I'd try PMing him again ... I know he gets a lot of PMs/requests, and yours may have been overlooked?


----------



## Linda

swamptoad said:


> I just had a facebook chat with a relative that I have not had any sort of contact or anything since I was like 7 years old. My Dad's Brother.
> 
> I lost my Dad when I was 9 years old. He died in a fire. I don't have too many memories of my Dad's side of the family but it was nice to see that he found me and wrote to me.
> 
> And he is also new to facebook and we traded e-mails.



Very very cool.


----------



## DeerVictory

Kirstie Alley is gorgeous. It's a shame she hates herself so much.


----------



## CrankySpice

Rowan said:


> I confess that I'm going to go to Orlando from the 10th to the 13th of March and staying at a pretty nice resort called Westgate Lakes Resort and Spa. Im staying in a studio room which has a king size bed and a huge whirlpool tub http://www.wglakes.com/rooms.htm#studio
> 
> I dont have a ton of plans for what to do while I'm there, but I figure it will be a nice way to try to destress a little bit with all that is going on right now and the price of the room was really good, just a little over $40 a night, and so i'm going to use a little bit of my tax return money and make this an early birthday gift to myself (March 29th).
> 
> So, if there's anyone around Orlando...please hit me up and we can do lunch or something
> 
> Rowan



I won't be in Orlando, but I've stayed at WG before and it is a very nice resort - when you check in, ask for a room near the main pool area if possible because it is much nicer than the smaller pools spread out in the resort. And have fun!!!


----------



## stan_der_man

Linda said:


> STan you make me laugh. You went from this sweet ladybug saving story to your dog taking a pooper on the rug in the blink of an eye. Always comical.



Glad to have put a smile on your face Linda.! 



desertcheeseman said:


> No, that would be hell.
> ...



If memory serves me correctly... Aren't you out in the Barstow area? Actually, it's not so bad out there. The only thing is, if I lived out there, I'd want to have some serious acreage to go dirt biking or 4x4ing. BTW... if you are there... Did you get any snow the last couple of storms? I heard that the Joshua Tree area got a brief dusting of snow...


----------



## desertcheeseman

stan_der_man said:


> If memory serves me correctly... Aren't you out in the Barstow area? Actually, it's not so bad out there. The only thing is, if I lived out there, I'd want to have some serious acreage to go dirt biking or 4x4ing. BTW... if you are there... Did you get any snow the last couple of storms? I heard that the Joshua Tree area got a brief dusting of snow...



Yes, and it's beautiful out here right now. I live in Lucerne Valley, which is 30 miles south of and slightly higher in elevation than Barstow (approx. 3200 ft.) and we got some snow over the past few weeks, but it didn't stick. The mountains got tons of it though. 

And when I mentioned hell, I was actually making a joke about your comment on the overly-friendly evangelists in your neighborhood. We used to get them a lot: Mormons, JWs, etc. Sadly though, they don't come around here too much anymore. I haven't seen a smartly-dressed nineteen-year-old on a bicycle in ages. And hardly anyone invites me over for punch, cookies, and Bible study. I guess I shouldn't have told them that the barbecue pit in my back yard is where I sacrifice babies to Cthulhu...


----------



## Saoirse

IC I spent 3 hours making this:







and yes, that is a Power Rangers pillow.


----------



## desertcheeseman

Raegan said:


> Kirstie Alley is gorgeous. It's a shame she hates herself so much.



She gets paid millions of dollars to hate herself on television. And the sponsors are eating it up. Because they want you to think...




"If a woman this amazingly fucking hot hates her body so much she will debase herself to lose weight on television... what chance have I got?"


----------



## chicken legs

Ic I'm going to send my JW mom over to Stan_Der_Man and Desertcheeseman's house...muahahahaha

I also confess that I prayed that people wouldn't open their doors when I went a knockin' as a kid...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Saoirse said:


> IC I spent 3 hours making this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, that is a Power Rangers pillow.



Great job! You should put this in the 'Show Off Your Skill/Hobby' thread on the BBW board. :bow:


----------



## Saoirse

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Great job! You should put this in the 'Show Off Your Skill/Hobby' thread on the BBW board. :bow:



hey thanks! i think i shall!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I confess that learning how to give and score the Rorschach makes my head want to 'splode!!


----------



## Haunted

desertcheeseman said:


> She gets paid millions of dollars to hate herself on television. And the sponsors are eating it up. Because they want you to think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If a woman this amazingly fucking hot hates her body so much she will debase herself to lose weight on television... what chance have I got?"



I agree Kirstie Alley is incredibly beautiful 

and i confess that im a little bummed that Sarah Rue Is the newest Jenny Craig Spokeswoman

http://www.bfdblog.com/2009/12/03/sara-rue-regains-weight-becomes-jenny-craig-spokesperson/


----------



## desertcheeseman

Haunted said:


> I agree Kirstie Alley is incredibly beautiful [/url]



What I find even more amazing is that the woman's almost 60, and she's still that good looking. I mean, that can't be all plastic surgery and makeup. She should be celebrating her excellent genetics, rather than fighting it.

btw... I wonder if she's a cougar? :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va)

My new favorite thing: my Mac timer. You can set it to say whatever you want, go off whenever you want. I get up and trot around (most of the time) when it goes off. When I'm at the computer, I mean.

It's not great for when I need to write and concentrate, but in general it's a good thing.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I really admire my cousin's strength in the face of such animosity. Yes, they are in a tough situation, but they're persevering like champions. And unlike the rest of my family who's too worried about public appearances than caring for one another, I fully support them.


----------



## stan_der_man

desertcheeseman said:


> Yes, and it's beautiful out here right now. I live in Lucerne Valley, which is 30 miles south of and slightly higher in elevation than Barstow (approx. 3200 ft.) and we got some snow over the past few weeks, but it didn't stick. The mountains got tons of it though.
> ...



I know exactly the area. My daughter and I drove down Cushenberry Grade, north of Big Bear City not too long ago. Beautiful area back there. It's beautiful in that valley behind the mountains where Lucerne Valley is. We live in Crestline, so we aren't that far. We did get a decent amount of snow, but I heard Big Bear and the "Arctic Circle" area really got buried!

(Staying on topic...)

IC - I do like the Hesperia - Lucerne Valley area. (Although, I would never send a child of mine to Hesperia High School...)


----------



## stan_der_man

liz (di-va) said:


> My new favorite thing: my Mac timer. You can set it to say whatever you want, go off whenever you want. I get up and trot around (most of the time) when it goes off. When I'm at the computer, I mean.
> 
> It's not great for when I need to write and concentrate, but in general it's a good thing.



Very cool app Liz!  I just recently got to see a Mac with Snow Leopard loaded on it... There are a lot of cool apps and Dashboard widgets out now.


----------



## Slamaga

Rowan said:


> Ive decided it's definitely time for me to move out, but I just lost my job  If anything, this has shown me that as soon as I get one again, it's definitely time for me to move out, especially for my own mental health and so I dont end up hurting myself over the way she makes me feel sometimes



What a coincidence! I feel more and often the same way as you. My mom is making me angry so easily. That sucks sometimes to have your parents separated with two homes and so on. 

But one thing I could give you as an advice is to feel confident to do the step for independance and liberty. That one hard step to do is nothing compared to the benefits you can have. 

Good luck and I hope the best for you.


----------



## mossystate

desertcheeseman said:


> What I find even more amazing is that the woman's almost 60, and she's still that good looking.



Still. 

lol

mbsdmvkslbsdfbhsfbhshbishbsnkbnskdfnvs;isdhbskbnl


----------



## Crystal

IC that I got a little excited when I saw that every Double Jeopardy category title tonight was a play on a Beatles song.


----------



## Rowan

Slamaga said:


> What a coincidence! I feel more and often the same way as you. My mom is making me angry so easily. That sucks sometimes to have your parents separated with two homes and so on.
> 
> But one thing I could give you as an advice is to feel confident to do the step for independance and liberty. That one hard step to do is nothing compared to the benefits you can have.
> 
> Good luck and I hope the best for you.



Thanks hon...and I was thinking about it tonight, and the 1/3rd of everything that she is wanting me to pay right now (and she only just decided i have to start paying a third of all the bills AFTER i lose my job...how f'ed up is that???), would actually cover the same amount I would be paying to live in an apartment with an individual lease that caters to the students around here...so after I get a job again...most definitely moving out. I dont need the kind of abuse I'm suffering at her hands


----------



## Micara

I confess that I've been rewatching a bunch of "Sex and the City" episodes in preparation for my trip to New York next week. And I further confess that I hope the city lives up to the name of said show! :batting:


----------



## Micara

IC that my daughter just came home unexpectedly during some rather hot conversation that I was having on the phone.  

Luckily I heard the car pull and up was able to just tell her that Mommy was taking a nap... :doh:

My apologies to you know who you are! :blush:


----------



## mossystate

I was going through old PM's last week and found some classic notes from TraciVaJoJo and RedVelvet.

Ahhhhhh, those were fun times. Laughed myself silly over some of them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My Mom is really getting on my nerves now that she's using chantix to quit smoking.


----------



## CleverBomb

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My Mom is really getting on my nerves now that she's using chantix to quit smoking.


You have my sympathy. 
Whereas Welbutrin or nicotine patches replace the pharmacologial effects of smoking, Chantix blocks nicotine from having any effect. The idea is that one will get annoyed by smoking without it actually doing anything. 
On the other hand, from a pharmacological standpoint, it's like quitting cold turkey. Hence the irratibility.

I wish her good luck, and I hope you can work around it. Take care!

-Rusty


----------



## swamptoad

The weather was at its highest 39 degrees. Lots of melting snow and I walked up the very steep road (about 1/2 mile) up from where I live and got some exercise doing so. Plus, I didn't slip and fall though there were many slick places all over for my footing.


----------



## swamptoad

I confess that I am not in NC yet even though I've already changed my status. I wanted to do this in advance. That is because if I am not able to use the internet when I do arrive NC people will already know that's where I am and not wonder stuff like (I thought he'd be in NC by now? )  Hopefully when I do arrive there I'll soon enough be able to use the internet.


----------



## odd-socks

I confess I really should be in bed, trying to sleep, but a) I know I probably won't sleep til a lot later anyway, b) I'm having WAY too much fun catching up with my friend on msn and totally worth the lack of sleep!


----------



## littlefairywren

odd-socks said:


> I confess I really should be in bed, trying to sleep, but a) I know I probably won't sleep til a lot later anyway, b) I'm having WAY too much fun catching up with my friend on msn and totally worth the lack of sleep!



Hahaha.....this is the place to be if you can't, or don't want to sleep


----------



## Crystal

IC that I love Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> IC that I love Jeff Foxworthy.



IC that I love you :wubu::wubu::blush:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My Mom is really getting on my nerves now that she's using chantix to quit smoking.



I hear ya!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC I just wuv Ms. Mossy :wubu:


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I confess, I miss the touch, taste, and feel of a man.


----------



## littlefairywren

You know I really love this place...it is like a little haven, but why are so many people here, so damned cross all the time?! I mean for goodness sake, there is enough crap we have to deal with in RL...must it be spread here too??

There, end of rant.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

littlefairywren said:


> You know I really love this place...it is like a little haven, but why are so many people here, so damned cross all the time?! I mean for goodness sake, there is enough crap we have to deal with in RL...must it be spread here too??
> 
> There, end of rant.



(I would've repped you but it wouldn't let me.) 
I agree with you. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Famouslastwords

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> (I would've repped you but it wouldn't let me.)
> I agree with you. Can't we all just get along?



I repped her for you.


----------



## littlefairywren

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> (I would've repped you but it wouldn't let me.)
> I agree with you. Can't we all just get along?



Thanks JerseyGirl, I was having a moment 



Famouslastwords said:


> I repped her for you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> You know I really love this place...it is like a little haven, but why are so many people here, so damned cross all the time?! I mean for goodness sake, there is enough crap we have to deal with in RL...must it be spread here too??
> 
> There, end of rant.



<sigh> Won't let me rep ya


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <sigh> Won't let me rep ya



Kisses :kiss2:


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm writing a paper for American History due tomorrow, have an Astronomy midterm tomorrow that I haven't started studying for, and a Critical Thinking midterm Thursday. 

Balls.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I fell in love with a male friend of mine, who's now informed me he's got himself a cute love-interest whom he has a ton in common with.

..F.ML. All this time fighting to keep my heart closed off, only to have it disobey, and this happens.


----------



## bmann0413

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I fell in love with a male friend of mine, who's now informed me he's got himself a cute love-interest whom he has a ton in common with.
> 
> ..F.ML. All this time fighting to keep my heart closed off, only to have it disobey, and this happens.



Don't feel bad, I know that feeling. It's a bullcrap feeling. *hugs*


----------



## liz (di-va)

Spring!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I'm writing a paper for American History due tomorrow, have an Astronomy midterm tomorrow that I haven't started studying for, and a Critical Thinking midterm Thursday.
> 
> Balls.



IC I find that quite ironic 

Good luck!!


----------



## Micara

IC I don't know why I always seem to get myself into impossible situations. And why I'm so shocked anymore when it doesn't turn out the way I would like. And why I never learn my lessons.


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> IC I don't know why I always seem to get myself into impossible situations. And why I'm so shocked anymore when it doesn't turn out the way I would like. And why I never learn my lessons.



(((Micara)))
I hear ya!


----------



## Micara

littlefairywren said:


> (((Micara)))
> I hear ya!



Awwww! Thank you so much.  I've been feeling kind of down today. 

It's like that line from *Pretty Woman*... "Impossible relationships. My special gift is impossible relationships." 

Not to sound 14, but FML. Seriously.


----------



## mossystate

EAT THAT!! James Cameron!

Sweet.


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im totally into a good friend of mine. I want to get down and dirty with this guy. *Id do anything.* He's way good-looking, sweet, hilarious, always smiling. Super hot. :eat2:

But he's dating a sweet girl and they've been together for a few years... I don't see them splitting up anytime soon.

Sucks to my assmar. 

So I'll have to be content with hanging out with him and then coming home and furiously masturbating while fantasizing about him.

haha


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Saoirse said:


> IC Im totally into a good friend of mine. I want to get down and dirty with this guy. *Id do anything.* He's way good-looking, sweet, hilarious, always smiling. Super hot. :eat2:
> 
> But he's dating a sweet girl and they've been together for a few years... I don't see them splitting up anytime soon.
> 
> Sucks to my assmar.
> 
> So I'll have to be content with hanging out with him and then coming home and furiously masturbating while fantasizing about him.
> 
> haha



Oh man! That rots!! Well, I hope you have some nice fantasies anyway! :blush:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

I confess I'm mucho ticked off! My nearly 13 year old son is being so mouthy and disrespectful lately. He received the consequence of not being able to do anything this afternoon and blames ME. Apparently NONE of his friends get consequences for mouthing back and then when told to watch their mouth, reply "no". :shocked: Grrrr! (All together now... "I'm not their mother"!) :happy:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

You know the line "You can never go home again?" It's becoming more and more of a reality to me every time I take that 2 hour drive. By the end of the weekend, I end up saying to myself, "When can I leave again?" And I hate that I do that. Because here isn't home either - it's an empty house, aside from me, with stuff that belongs to my brother and I, but that doesn't make it home either. Especially if I end up moving out in the summer. Feeling a bit lost these days...

But hey, the Cubs are back on the radio. I got something to cheer about again!


----------



## Saoirse

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Oh man! That rots!! Well, I hope you have some nice fantasies anyway! :blush:



Oh they're always good. Im dying to find out if its as hot in real life 


Also- I used this guy as a references on a job app. and he got a call from them a few minutes ago and then I got a call from them! Needless to say... I am now employed. Now if that doesn't deserve a hot beej, I don't know what does.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I confess I'm mucho ticked off! My nearly 13 year old son is being so mouthy and disrespectful lately. He received the consequence of not being able to do anything this afternoon and blames ME. Apparently NONE of his friends get consequences for mouthing back and then when told to watch their mouth, reply "no". :shocked: Grrrr! (All together now... "I'm not their mother"!) :happy:



Welcome to the teenage years....you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Paquito

IC that tomorrow, I'm going to the local beach. And even though I'm terrified that I'm going to bump into someone I know (any people on Spring Break in this area go to this beach), I'm going to go shirtless. I'm nervous, worried, and excited at the same time. I've made excuses in the past (I'll just do it when I get rid of my stretchmarks, when this new regime takes care of them, etc.), but it's time to move forward.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> IC that tomorrow, I'm going to the local beach. And even though I'm terrified that I'm going to bump into someone I know (any people on Spring Break in this area go to this beach), I'm going to go shirtless. I'm nervous, worried, and excited at the same time. I've made excuses in the past (I'll just do it when I get rid of my stretchmarks, when this new regime takes care of them, etc.), but it's time to move forward.



Good luck my sweet! You can do it; you're fabulous!!! :bow:

P.S. Tried to give ya rep for this, but it wouldn't let me


----------



## littlefairywren

free2beme04 said:


> IC that tomorrow, I'm going to the local beach. And even though I'm terrified that I'm going to bump into someone I know (any people on Spring Break in this area go to this beach), I'm going to go shirtless. I'm nervous, worried, and excited at the same time. I've made excuses in the past (I'll just do it when I get rid of my stretchmarks, when this new regime takes care of them, etc.), but it's time to move forward.



Have fun, and throw those cares away....good luck!


----------



## chicken legs

free2beme04 said:


> IC that tomorrow, I'm going to the local beach. And even though I'm terrified that I'm going to bump into someone I know (any people on Spring Break in this area go to this beach), I'm going to go shirtless. I'm nervous, worried, and excited at the same time. I've made excuses in the past (I'll just do it when I get rid of my stretchmarks, when this new regime takes care of them, etc.), but it's time to move forward.



I confess I checked your profile for a pic...and was duped again...dang it


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

chicken legs said:


> I confess I checked your profile for a pic...and was duped again...dang it



You didn't realize he's a lion that continuously spits water??

I think that's why he's nervous about getting attention at the beach.......spitting lions roaming the beach probably would get some attention....


----------



## chicken legs

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You didn't realize he's a lion that continuously spits water??
> 
> I think that's why he's nervous about getting attention at the beach.......spitting lions roaming the beach probably would get some attention....



and he'll be shirtless...lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

chicken legs said:


> and he'll be shirtless...lol



I know.....shirtless, spitting lions at the beach......I'd be nervous too if I were one........ I hope he doesn't sink in the ocean since he's made of concrete (from the looks of his pic). It would be a tragedy for Dims.


----------



## Paquito

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know.....shirtless, spitting lions at the beach......I'd be nervous too if I were one........ I hope he doesn't sink in the ocean since he's made of concrete (from the looks of his pic). It would be a tragedy for Dims.



Do lions typically wear shirts? 

And I had a great time, even though it was obnoxiously cloudy for Spring Break.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> Do lions typically wear shirts?
> 
> And I had a great time, even though it was obnoxiously cloudy for Spring Break.



None that I've seen............but who knows!! Yea!! You went shirtless!!! Good for you!!! :bow: I couldn't do that for many reasons!  

They should do Spring Break later in the year........when it's not as cloudy. At least you weren't here! You wouldn't have had to get in the water to get wet AND you'd need a shirt 'cause it's freakin cold outside. We're not having our usual Texas weather.......I hope tornado season isn't awful.......I have a feeling it will be with how odd the weather's being........ 

End of ramble!


----------



## Weeze

Has anyone actually seen a picture of him? How do we know he's a "him"? he could be the reverse of what's typical  (men pretending to be women) 

JUST SAYING. 



Oh. I've started listening to country music again for the first time since I lost my old job. I also texted my very, very, good friend and former co-worker for the first time in a while, since he moved to NC to be with the company that let me go (because I couldn't move...) 
I told him I missed him. He told me he missed me too. And now i'm planning a trip to charlotte in may  
Oh man, do I want things to go back to how they were.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Feel like going outside right now, pointing my stomach, and dancing to the song with the chorus to "This is Why I'm Hot" repeating itself over and over. 

I am an extremely warped, and extremely excitable woman.


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Feel like going outside right now, pointing my stomach, and dancing to the song with the chorus to "This is Why I'm Hot" repeating itself over and over.
> 
> I am an extremely warped, and extremely excitable woman.



I would pay to see that. I'm a warped and easily excitable guy. :blush:


----------



## Saoirse

IC that I smiled at the cashier at Target and then he fumbled a bit and asked me about the weather. it was adorable.


----------



## Weirdo890

Saoirse said:


> IC that I smiled at the cashier at Target and then he fumbled a bit and asked me about the weather. it was adorable.



I say flirt it up with him next time you see him. See what that does.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I'm watching Dodge ball on Fox network's cable channel


----------



## Saoirse

Weirdo890 said:


> I say flirt it up with him next time you see him. See what that does.



but he's not that cute. kinda adorable, but not someone im attracted to.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

So for the first time in a long time.
I'm Confessing something from my deep dark closet of skeletons. 

IC, I used to be a Self-Mutilator. I've been 'clean' for 3 years, I think? And the urge is still there, still strong. I've nearly relapsed and lost it all quite a few times this year already. I never knew it would be this hard to keep myself 'clean'.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that even when you think a wound has healed, when you finally find closure...its amazing how much it can still tear you apart and leave you feeling just as raw, empty and desolate inside as when it was fresh and first happened. (ex issues..not mother issues)


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> So for the first time in a long time.
> I'm Confessing something from my deep dark closet of skeletons.
> 
> IC, I used to be a Self-Mutilator. I've been 'clean' for 3 years, I think? And the urge is still there, still strong. I've nearly relapsed and lost it all quite a few times this year already. I never knew it would be this hard to keep myself 'clean'.



Wow, how is that going?


----------



## Rowan

Your Plump Princess said:


> So for the first time in a long time.
> I'm Confessing something from my deep dark closet of skeletons.
> 
> IC, I used to be a Self-Mutilator. I've been 'clean' for 3 years, I think? And the urge is still there, still strong. I've nearly relapsed and lost it all quite a few times this year already. I never knew it would be this hard to keep myself 'clean'.



I know exactly how you feel. I self harmed the first time when I was 14 years old, I'll be 32 in a couple of weeks. I won't lie, it's an urge that rears its ugly head whenever I'm emotionally over strained. It's probably why I drink when I do, so that I'm not cutting instead. The longest period I went without doing it was about a year...this time most recently, it's been a few months now. The worse the emotional strain, the worse the self harm. 

But anyway, just wanted to let you know that I know exactly where you're coming from and if you ever need to vent or whatever...you know where to find me around here. 

*hugs*

Rowan


----------



## Your Plump Princess

It's a struggle, but I have been able to keep the urge at bay, reminding myself of the consequences. [My family can and -will- put me at -least- into a mandatory 72 hour psych hold. Which is my biggest fear. ]

IC I am amazed at the reactions I have gotten from my beloved fellow Dims-goers. I've never felt such comfort before. <3 Thank you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC: I normally do "Scrabbie Tales" in the BBW IC section, but will do one here.

Background: I was feeding, watering, and putting the birds to bed tonight. Scrabble is last to get fed and covered with his blankies. The lights were off.

Me: "Night, night, you have a good dinner and wonderful birdie dreams."

Scrabble: Leans over and kisses me, then tells me, "You need to get a law degree."

ROBL!!!!!!!!!! 

I think he watches too much court TV with "Grandma" (or as he called her a few days ago, "Nana."

P.S. For those that don't know who Scrabble (Scrabbie) is, he's my African Grey.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: I normally do "Scrabbie Tales" in the BBW IC section, but will do one here.
> 
> Background: I was feeding, watering, and putting the birds to bed tonight. Scrabble is last to get fed and covered with his blankies. The lights were off.
> 
> Me: "Night, night, you have a good dinner and wonderful birdie dreams."
> 
> Scrabble: Leans over and kisses me, then tells me, "You need to get a law degree."
> 
> ROBL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think he watches too much court TV with "Grandma" (or as he called her a few days ago, "Nana."
> 
> P.S. For those that don't know who Scrabble (Scrabbie) is, he's my African Grey.



LOL, Scrabbie is a genius.....he cracks me up


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, *Scrabbie is a genius*.....he cracks me up



If Scrabble was here right now, he'd say, "I agree." There's nothing wrong with his self-esteem.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: I normally do "Scrabbie Tales" in the BBW IC section, but will do one here.
> 
> Background: I was feeding, watering, and putting the birds to bed tonight. Scrabble is last to get fed and covered with his blankies. The lights were off.
> 
> Me: "Night, night, you have a good dinner and wonderful birdie dreams."
> 
> Scrabble: Leans over and kisses me, then tells me, "You need to get a law degree."
> 
> ROBL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think he watches too much court TV with "Grandma" (or as he called her a few days ago, "Nana."
> 
> P.S. For those that don't know who Scrabble (Scrabbie) is, he's my African Grey.



LOL! This is great! How come Scrabble is so smart? Whoever came up with the term bird brain clearly didn't know what they were talking about!



littlefairywren said:


> LOL, Scrabbie is a genius.....he cracks me up



Indeed!


----------



## Micara

IC that I just took a "Dead Soulmate" quiz and got Vincent Van Gogh with a runner-up of Edgar Allan Poe. I'm not quite sure what this says about me...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> LOL! This is great! How come Scrabble is so smart? Whoever came up with the term bird brain clearly didn't know what they were talking about!



I talk to him and explain things to him (like he's a person). :blush: He thinks he's a person.......that flies lol

Greys are extremely smart and sensitive birds. So far, research shows that Greys can have the intelligence of a 7 year old child (they can know their colors, count, know the concept of zero, etc), and are "emotionally" 2 years old..yeah, that's right, he'll act out like a 2 year old at times for the rest of his life.  He's very, very good though.......if I explain things, he'll not act up. All of this is good and bad. The bad being that if they're not properly treated and stimulated, they emotionally shut down, will mutilate themselves, etc. They keep you on your toes. 

Scrab is quite unique......he's not as wary as most Greys, and is very affectionate (the majority can be quite aloof). An avian behavior consultant just fell in love with him (she also said I should show him in the National Cage Bird Show since he's in perfect feather), and I've been asked countless times if I'd be willing to sell him. They get quickly told he's not for sale.  We fell in love with each other the moment we met.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I talk to him and explain things to him (like he's a person). :blush: He thinks he's a person.......that flies lol
> 
> Greys are extremely smart and sensitive birds. So far, research shows that Greys can have the intelligence of a 7 year old child (they can know their colors, count, know the concept of zero, etc), and are "emotionally" 2 years old..yeah, that's right, he'll act out like a 2 year old at times for the rest of his life.  He's very, very good though.......if I explain things, he'll not act up. All of this is good and bad. The bad being that if they're not properly treated and stimulated, they emotionally shut down, will mutilate themselves, etc. They keep you on your toes.
> 
> Scrab is quite unique......he's not as wary as most Greys, and is very affectionate (the majority can be quite aloof). An avian behavior consultant just fell in love with him (she also said I should show him in the National Cage Bird Show since he's in perfect feather), and I've been asked countless times if I'd be willing to sell him. They get quickly told he's not for sale.  We fell in love with each other the moment we met.



Act out like a two year old? Like the time he pooped on your shoulder on purpose? lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Act out like a two year old? Like the time he pooped on your shoulder on purpose? lol



Yep. lol

Temper tantrums when they don't get what they want, etc.

He LOVES to throw a toy, say "Oops!", you give it back to him, and he does it again. He has us well trained.


----------



## Crystal

IC that while my gallbladder surgery in December led to much happiness and relief, I am currently cursing my lack of one due to...unforeseen side effects.

Ugh.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Crystal said:


> IC that while my gallbladder surgery in December led to much happiness and relief, I am currently cursing my lack of one due to...unforeseen side effects.
> 
> Ugh.



LOL! Yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Crystal said:


> IC that while my gallbladder surgery in December led to much happiness and relief, I am currently cursing my lack of one due to...unforeseen side effects.
> 
> Ugh.



I'm sorry, my darling! I had mine out four years ago and I didn't have any problems beforehand they just said it wasn't working so it should go. I'd much rather have it back now rather than be dealing with the side effects!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Crystal said:


> IC that while my gallbladder surgery in December led to much happiness and relief, I am currently cursing my lack of one due to...unforeseen side effects.
> 
> Ugh.





Famouslastwords said:


> LOL! Yeah I know what you mean.





ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm sorry, my darling! I had mine out four years ago and I didn't have any problems beforehand they just said it wasn't working so it should go. I'd much rather have it back now rather than be dealing with the side effects!




I have to admit a big confusion here.....had mine taken out back in 1996.....and never missed it. Only problems I had was scar tissue causing me pain at the incision site due to my gallbladder getting infected.....but nothing else.


----------



## Crystal

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to admit a big confusion here.....had mine taken out back in 1996.....and never missed it. Only problems I had was scar tissue causing me pain at the incision site due to my gallbladder getting infected.....but nothing else.



Google "Dumping Syndrome/Gallbladder."


----------



## Crystal

IC that I almost threw up when I saw this at the grocery store yesterday.

Dear God...she's 165 pounds? Someone put her on suicide watch! 

View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 002.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> IC that I almost threw up when I saw this at the grocery store yesterday.
> 
> Dear God...she's 165 pounds? Someone put her on suicide watch!



Yay for moronic trash magazines >.<


----------



## Famouslastwords

Crystal said:


> Google "Dumping Syndrome/Gallbladder."



Haha, yep, that too. That explains A LOT actually. I was wondering if I was just getting sick more often, if it was my diet, but nope, it's my gallbladderlessness, good to know.


----------



## Crystal

IC that my mom drives me insane.

She forgets EVERYTHING. And not in the usual, growing older way. But in the "You didn't tell me that and I know for a fact you didn't! *10 minutes later* Well, I told you that you told me that. Why are you explaining it again?"

*pulls her hair out*


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I have a serious basketball addiction right now... Bring on the March Madness!! Gotta send some love to my alma mater Butler. Way to win, Dawgs! :bow:


----------



## Crystal

IC that my bracket is COMPLETELY gone to hell thanks to all these upsets.

Though, I'm not going to complain. I love a good underdog victory.


----------



## stan_der_man

IC - This is tonight's absinthe inspired music video...

Iggy Pop&#65295;Goran Bregovic - "In the Death Car"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG2Vj86B2hg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Crystal said:


> IC that while my gallbladder surgery in December led to much happiness and relief, I am currently cursing my lack of one due to...*unforeseen side effects*.
> 
> Ugh.



Yep, toooooooooooo much fun.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Sat., the first day of Spring, and we got snow flurries. I woke up in the middle of the night to falling snow and everything covered in a blanket of white. I had the A/C turned on a few days ago. Crazy ass Texas weather.

When I got the birds up this morning, I told Scrabble it was snowing. He looked up at the ceiling in utter bafflement. LOL

I should go take some pics........with dawn breaking, birds singing, everything covered with snow......., but I'm just wearing a t-shirt and could be thrown in jail.  I'm feeling too lazy to get dressed..... Decisions, decisions.......I would get to eat more snow though....... I need to join SAA (snow addicts anonymous) .


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess I want to know what's good on Dimensions these days without having to wade through pages of drama, back-talking, and other pages of I LOVE YOU back-and-forths. I'm trying! I posted in the foodie board, it's like getting into a really cold lake...do you stick your feet in or jump right on in?

Also, I need me some fatty love!


----------



## James

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I want to know what's good on Dimensions these days without having to wade through pages of drama, back-talking, and other pages of I LOVE YOU back-and-forths. I'm trying! I posted in the foodie board, it's like getting into a really cold lake...do you stick your feet in or jump right on in?
> 
> Also, I need me some fatty love!



cyberhughighfivepluspancakesfortiffany!


----------



## Paquito

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I want to know what's good on Dimensions these days without having to wade through pages of drama, back-talking, and other pages of I LOVE YOU back-and-forths. I'm trying! I posted in the foodie board, it's like getting into a really cold lake...do you stick your feet in or jump right on in?
> 
> Also, I need me some fatty love!



I go to Hyde Park when I need to feel the warmth and comfort of my fellow man.


----------



## activistfatgirl

James said:


> cyberhughighfivepluspancakesfortiffany!


Jamesheressometeaandsubwayforyou! No, seriously, what is UP? I have no idea how anyone is...man, you stay off Dimensions for awhile. Are you in Siberia? Writing the next greatest novel? I had no idea!



free2beme04 said:


> I go to Hyde Park when I need to feel the warmth and comfort of my fellow man.



I am trying to follow a peaceful path. Hyde Park makes me want to throttle people. Thusly, it is against my moral practice to go there.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I type quicker than I think, and then I regret typing it all out and clicking that nifty "Post" button.


...I also Confess, I have a super case of "Post-Posters Regret"


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> I go to Hyde Park when I need to feel the warmth and comfort of my fellow man.



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahahhahahhahahhahaha! I pretty much always stay away from there since it makes me wanna punch someone. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I type quicker than I think, and then I regret typing it all out and clicking that nifty "Post" button.
> 
> 
> ...I also Confess, I have a super case of "Post-Posters Regret"



We've all been there.


----------



## Cece Larue

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Sat., the first day of Spring, and we got snow flurries. I woke up in the middle of the night to falling snow and everything covered in a blanket of white. I had the A/C turned on a few days ago. Crazy ass Texas weather.



Texas weather is pure insanity... it snowed here today... and I think by Tues it's supposed to be BACK up into the 70's.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cece Larue said:


> Texas weather is pure insanity... it snowed here today... and I think by Tues it's supposed to be BACK up into the 70's.



Yup, we're supposed to hit 74* Tuesday. I have a feeling it's going to be a bad tornado season.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cece Larue said:


> Texas weather is pure insanity... it snowed here today... and I think by Tues it's supposed to be BACK up into the 70's.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yup, we're supposed to hit 74* Tuesday. I have a feeling it's going to be a bad tornado season.



My husband has promised me that this area doesn't get many storms. I told him if there's even ONE..when we build our new house I'm getting either a cellar or a safe room!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> My husband has promised me that this area doesn't get many storms. I told him if there's even ONE..when we build our new house I'm getting either a cellar or a safe room!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh dear.......he'll probably have some explaining to do during tornado season.....lol Lemme put it this way.....when tornado season comes, I have carriers under all the bird cages, extra food for them, carrier for Ginger, my cat, etc. I'm a well oiled machine when it comes to disasters and my "kids." They (the tornados, not the kids ) like to hop the expressways (I'm not kidding).

Even though Dallas County does get it's fair share, I'm glad I don't live in Tarrant County.


----------



## MisticalMisty

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh dear.......he'll probably have some explaining to do during tornado season.....lol Lemme put it this way.....when tornado season comes, I have carriers under all the bird cages, extra food for them, carrier for Ginger, my cat, etc. I'm a well oiled machine when it comes to disasters and my "kids." They (the tornados, not the kids ) like to hop the expressways (I'm not kidding).
> 
> Even though Dallas County does get it's fair share, I'm glad I don't live in Tarrant County.



I'll have to take a looksy to see how many this side of Dallas County gets.

We had them all the time in Oklahoma. I almost had one drop on my head when I lived in OKC last May.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll have to take a looksy to see how many this side of Dallas County gets.
> 
> We had them all the time in Oklahoma. I almost had one drop on my head when I lived in OKC last May.



Yeppers.........born in Tulsa.


----------



## Proner

IC I'm very tempted to do a silly video where I will show how I took the park pics set


----------



## mossystate

I so want to add...not looking like you just rolled out of a bed smelling of rancid sheets.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that it's like 1:30 and I'm giggly as hell and it's prooooobably time I go to bed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am about to become extremely hyper. And it's 12:30am. 

Ah, what a gallon of sun-brewed Lipton Ice Tea will do to you.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I am about to become extremely hyper. And it's 12:30am.
> 
> Ah, what a gallon of sun-brewed Lipton Ice Tea will do to you.



Oh no! Do you know how easy it is to get sick from sun tea? I'm still amazed people make this stuff, but they do. By god, they do.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I'm not looking forward to getting up at 6 Am to register for classes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Really? I didn't leave it out there all day or something, I Just left it long enough for it to make and then I stuck it in the fridge after taking the bags out. 

[ I Prefer Iced Tea to real tea.]


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> Really? I didn't leave it out there all day or something, I Just left it long enough for it to make and then I stuck it in the fridge after taking the bags out.
> 
> [ I Prefer Iced Tea to real tea.]



I don't know, there's a thread about it on snopes I think, if you wanna go look. www.snopes2.com. I believe it said something like because it never gets hot enough for it to boil, bacteria breeds, and you can get sick. Things usually left in that temperature range are a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Here's what I don't get. If there's bacteria in the water, aren't you going to get that same bacteria when you're just drinking tap water anyway? And when you make just a cup of tea, you don't generally *boil* the water anyway. So if you make tea but don't boil it and drink a big cup over the course of a few hours, wouldn't that be the same thing?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Huh, I Never knew that.

Then again, I've been drinking it since I was a child, My mom made sun tea all the time in the summer. [OMG. Iced Sun Tea is FANTASTIC after a day of swimming in the pool.]


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> IC that it's like 1:30 and I'm giggly as hell and it's prooooobably time I go to bed.



IC I want to see Blackjack giggly as hell


----------



## Saoirse

ic i just quit one of my jobs. hated it!!

now to pursue my dreams!!!

to work with ELEPHANTS!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Saoirse said:


> ic i just quit one of my jobs. hated it!!
> 
> now to pursue my dreams!!!
> 
> to work with ELEPHANTS!!



Now that would be soooo cool! How could anyone not love an elephant?!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Your Plump Princess said:


> Really? I didn't leave it out there all day or something, I Just left it long enough for it to make and then I stuck it in the fridge after taking the bags out.
> 
> [ I Prefer Iced Tea to real tea.]



You can brew iced tea in a coffee pot! I use 3 bags...I use greater value decaffeinated..taste really good and 10 cups of water. When it's done, pour it over a cup of sugar or in my case splenda and add water until the gallon pitcher is full!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Great tip, Misty. May have to try that.


----------



## Crystal

I really like the Cold Brew tea that Lipton makes.

Down in the south, we love our tea sweet. With Cold Brew, you just put water into a gallon pitcher and put as many tea bags in it that you want. You let it brew for as long as you think is necessary, and then add sugar. No need for boiling water or anything. 

And it tastes just like brewed tea.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The only time I boil water to make tea, is when I'm making a large pitcher of "Sweet Tea", and that's mostly because the hotter the water the better the sugar dissolves.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I go through about a gallon of "sweet" tea a day..lol and I HATE Lipton. BLECK. Tastes like shit to me.


----------



## Crystal

MisticalMisty said:


> I go through about a gallon of "sweet" tea a day..lol and I HATE Lipton. BLECK. Tastes like shit to me.



It isn't like the Lipton that you buy in the bottles, premade. It's just plain ol' tea bags.


----------



## bmann0413

I. Hate. Boredom.


----------



## Never2fat4me

MisticalMisty said:


> You can brew iced tea in a coffee pot! I use 3 bags...I use greater value decaffeinated..taste really good and 10 cups of water. When it's done, pour it over a cup of sugar or in my case splenda and add water until the gallon pitcher is full!



Need to be careful of the coffee pot. I've tried that and it had a bitter coffee undertone (and yes, the pot had been cleaned - after a while, the pot just keeps the flavour).

Chris


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been making doubl gulp size cups of raspberry zinger iced tea. i just throw two tea bags into my iced water and stir it up for a few minutes. I put some splenda in to sweeten it a little. I've been drinking a lot of that lately!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Crystal said:


> It isn't like the Lipton that you buy in the bottles, premade. It's just plain ol' tea bags.



Yeah..I know. I hate the taste of it. You'd be surprised how different teas can taste.

It took me a long time to get used to the greater value. We've always used Cains or Teatly. I prefer the later, but gv is cheaper.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Never2fat4me said:


> Need to be careful of the coffee pot. I've tried that and it had a bitter coffee undertone (and yes, the pot had been cleaned - after a while, the pot just keeps the flavour).
> 
> Chris



It's only used for Tea cause we aren't coffee drinkers!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I probably just fucked up again and opened my mouth when I shouldn't have.

Oh well. I'll learn at some point.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> IC that I probably just fucked up again and opened my mouth when I shouldn't have.
> 
> Oh well. I'll learn at some point.



Well Blackjack.....I don't know what you said or anything, but to me, most of your posts that I've read have been very thought provoking........but then some people don't care for that. 

Hope the fallout isn't too terrible.

Mizz


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC when I was 5 I pulled a butterknife on my mom.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC when I was 5 I pulled a butterknife on my mom.



Butterknives can be nasty weapons. Turn it around, holding the lightest part in your hand and imagine hitting someone with it or throwing it......


----------



## HottiMegan

I confess that even though it will cause problems or a fight between me and my husband, i am going to go clean the kitchen. I'm sick of waiting for him to get off his duff and do it. (I clean all rooms in the house but the kitchen, he insists it's his territory even though i do all cooking) The apartment is pristine right now but in the kitchen.. It's not bad but i won't let it get that way.


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I haven't been drawing as much as I should. I've been talking a lot with my girlfriend (which I do NOT regret for a single second).  I need to learn to manage my time a lot better. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I miss being as artistic as I used to be as a teen. Hopefully when it's nicer out I can go to the park and sit. 

I Miss being creative.. I think it helped keep me sweet, instead of this bitter confused person.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I miss being as artistic as I used to be as a teen. Hopefully when it's nicer out I can go to the park and sit.
> 
> *I Miss being creative.. I think it helped keep me sweet, instead of this bitter confused person.*



Same here...........since I've been having sooooooo many issues with my hands and wrists in particular, I haven't been able to do much of anything and I'm about to lose it.  Even holding a book open to read it is painful......typing too, that's why I've been off and on lately.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I'm addicted to the "last movie you watched" thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> I confess that even though it will cause problems or a fight between me and my husband, i am going to go clean the kitchen. I'm sick of waiting for him to get off his duff and do it. (I clean all rooms in the house but the kitchen, he insists it's his territory even though i do all cooking) The apartment is pristine right now but in the kitchen.. It's not bad but i won't let it get that way.



Everyone needs a clean kitchen!


----------



## Fuzzy

Cleanliness is next to Godliness.. Just sayin'


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I nearly cried playing FF IX. 
Twice.

And I'm only on disc 3!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Fuzzy said:


> Cleanliness is next to Godliness.. Just sayin'



Would you like to find God by cleaning my house???? Just an offer


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Would you like to find God by cleaning my house???? Just an offer



Haha, clean my house and you'll probably find not only God, but Osama Bin Laden and Jimmy Hoffa up in my shiz!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Haha, clean my house and you'll probably find not only God, but Osama Bin Laden and Jimmy Hoffa up in my shiz!



ROFL!!!!!!!!! You could probably find all deities while cleaning up my place!


----------



## chicken legs

IC i wish we had a gameroom (poker,pool,whatever) so I could play an chat


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> IC i wish we had a gameroom (poker,pool,whatever) so I could play an chat



MANY Dimmers play WOW and have a guild...you know you could join them (You do have a level 60 Warlock)


----------



## Micara

OMG, you guys. I have the monster of all confessions here!!!

IC that not only did I purchase the prequel of The Baby-Sitters Club, but when it came in the mail today I actually squee'd and jumped up and down like I was 10 again. All I need to do is read it under my covers with a flashlight tonight, and my transformation into a prepubescent loser will be complete!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> OMG, you guys. I have the monster of all confessions here!!!
> 
> IC that not only did I purchase the prequel of The Baby-Sitters Club, but when it came in the mail today I actually squee'd and jumped up and down like I was 10 again. *All I need to do is read it under my covers with a flashlight tonight, and my transformation into a prepubescent loser will be complete!*



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack

So yeah, I just made a "your MOM's face" joke.

To someone who then told me that her mother is dead.

...fuck.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> So yeah, I just made a "your MOM's face" joke.
> 
> To someone who then told me that her mother is dead.
> 
> ...fuck.



So? Unless her mom died recently they should be able to take the joke.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> So yeah, I just made a "your MOM's face" joke.
> 
> To someone who then told me that her mother is dead.
> 
> ...fuck.



Ooops. Well, you didn't know, so it wasn't like it was intentional. Just sincerely apologize and they should be good with you.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> OMG, you guys. I have the monster of all confessions here!!!
> 
> IC that not only did I purchase the prequel of The Baby-Sitters Club, but when it came in the mail today I actually squee'd and jumped up and down like I was 10 again. All I need to do is read it under my covers with a flashlight tonight, and my transformation into a prepubescent loser will be complete!



IC, I AM SO EFFING JEALOUS OF YOU, WOMAN! >;O


----------



## PunkPeach

IC that I am having a serious moment here with a rice krispie treat...it may be that it is almost 5am but buttery marshmallow in my mouth is sending real ripples of pleasure through my body better than the last time I was kissed.


----------



## SMA413

Blackjack said:


> So yeah, I just made a "your MOM's face" joke.
> 
> To someone who then told me that her mother is dead.
> 
> ...fuck.



That happens all the freakin time to my boyfriend. Apparently all of his friend's moms either died, are deployed overseas, or are sick. He's pretty much given up on "you mom" jokes- just like the rest of us did 10 years ago.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I officially have strep throat.

My throat feels like it's trying to escape from my body. 

I cannot afford to be sick. My life is too crazy busy with classes. I just hope this fixes itself by Monday. Thank goodness I have a long weekend for Easter.


----------



## mossystate

For those ' fa's ' who feel the need to tell the thin women/men they are with that they are more attracted to fat people......I hope you run into people who will make it their lifes work to, at every turn, make sure you know that you do not ' measure up ' in some way. Hope it burns a lil.  Your type is the sibling of the people who tell their fat gfs/bfs/wives/husbands that they prefer thin. Pick the right type,. or keep your mouths shut and move on. Everybody deserves a relationship where they do not feel like...not good enough. 

Bears repeating...always will.

:bow:

I also confess that watching the Tudor's this past week has really given me ideas. They sure knew about punishment!...oh, and pretty dresses and jewelry. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> For those ' fa's ' who feel the need to tell the thin women/men they are with that they are more attracted to fat people......I hope you run into people who will make it their lifes work to, at every turn, make sure you know that you do not ' measure up ' in some way. Hope it burns a lil.  Your type is the sibling of the people who tell their fat gfs/bfs/wives/husbands that they prefer thin. Pick the right type,. or keep your mouths shut and move on. Everybody deserves a relationship where they do not feel like...not good enough.
> 
> Bears repeating...always will.
> 
> :bow:
> 
> I also confess that watching the Tudor's this past week has really given me ideas. They sure knew about punishment!...oh, and pretty dresses and jewelry. :happy:



IC I love The Wise One, Mossy.

IC it cracks me up that Mossy loves watching shows for plans on how to best torture someone! 

IC I'm losing my marbles. I'm seriously considering buying more of Mossy's jewelry destash....... 

IC I'm starting to have dreams about some of her beads. 

IC I'm practically insane since one of the pieces I'm considering would be for Isis, one of my BIRDS. I'm thinking about buying a vintage yellow flower piece for one of my birds??? That's crazy talk............, but she would adore it so........... :blush:

Mizz < who is looking around for people wearing white coats  >


----------



## Gingembre

IC that I gave someone a second chance...but I should have followed my head as I think I am about to be made an idiot of again. Happy freakin' Easter


----------



## Saoirse

IC its fucking gorgeous outside and I have yet to get out of the house.


----------



## Gingembre

Gingembre said:


> IC that I gave someone a second chance...but I should have followed my head as I think I am about to be made an idiot of again. Happy freakin' Easter



IC that I was correct. Heart - please follow head in future.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC . .


. . . Must. . . Buy .. Lord Of the Rings DVD. . Coming. . Out. . Soon[or now?]


...Must.. Buy.
MUST BUY

....and must find VHS of the Hobbit and watch again. 
BestMoviesEvar,Ftw.


.. I confess, my inner dorkiness is totally is slippin' out.. 
And I think I'm kind of like it.


----------



## SMA413

IC that my boyfriend and I may or may not have psychologically damaged his son last night. Poor little JJ got a front row seat to a high school style make out session. Lol :blush:

IC that I worked 51 hrs in 3 1/2 days. It was killer. Now it's making me hate my job and thinking about finding a new job. :\


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> IC that I was correct. Heart - please follow head in future.



I'm sorry to hear that, heart is always quicker to take decisions than head that's the problem I know it.
Anyway I hope all will go better for you quickly 

IC that I have to focus on my writing project and not let my mind go anywhere, I received a question on formspring about items I would take if I had to go on a remote island and yesterday I started writing "Fairy Tales from a remote Island"...
Damn dear mind focus a little!


----------



## Paquito

So a former friend of mine, someone that always has a holier-than-thou attitude, a devout Christian always condemning others for "sins" and discretions, has gotten a girl from his church pregnant. Out of wedlock. Behind her fiance's back.

This is so...

nourishing for my soul. I feel cleansed. At peace with the world. I feel like singing. I think I hear birds chirping.



And as a disclaimer, I know that taking complete delight in this is terrible, bad attitude, not healthy, blah blah blah. But I'm having way too much fun with this to care.


----------



## HottiMegan

I confess that I want to run away and spend a few days in a hotel room just being alone. Luxuriously selfishly alone. Do my nails, take showers uninterrupted, dine alone without someone begging for bites even though they just ate..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> So a former friend of mine, someone that always has a holier-than-thou attitude, a devout Christian always condemning others for "sins" and discretions, has gotten a girl from his church pregnant. Out of wedlock. Behind her fiance's back.
> 
> This is so...
> 
> nourishing for my soul. I feel cleansed. At peace with the world. I feel like singing. I think I hear birds chirping.
> 
> 
> 
> And as a disclaimer, I know that taking complete delight in this is terrible, bad attitude, not healthy, blah blah blah. But I'm having way too much fun with this to care.



I <3 you :wubu:

I'd be feeling the same way 

There is a reason why I was given the nickname "Snakebite" by someone who screwed me over . I added the "Mizz" to give it some class.


----------



## Paquito

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I <3 you :wubu:
> 
> I'd be feeling the same way
> 
> There is a reason why I was given the nickname "Snakebite" by someone who screwed me over . I added the "Mizz" to give it some class.



Soulmates


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> Soulmates



Yes!!! 

Ahhh, that tickle of pleasure when someone you cannot stand has something horrible happen to them..........


----------



## Paquito

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Ahhh, that tickle of pleasure when someone you cannot stand has something horrible happen to them..........



It's like a hug from 1,000 baby Jesuses 

Jesuses? Jesusi?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> It's like a hug from 1,000 baby Jesuses
> 
> Jesuses? Jesusi?



LMAO!!!!!! Yes it is


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*IC * it bugs me that I cannot take photos of myself in which I look "Cute" [like, sweet and innocent type cute.] I can only take pictures that make me look either "hot" or trashy/sexual,ect.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I also Confess, I am super super excited that my family and I, are going to the renfaire in MN this year. <3 

It's so much better than the one we first went to, it's so much bigger, it's like, wow. Hoping to go in costume this year, Hoping.


----------



## Micara

IC that I want to have the Nostalgia Critic's babies. :smitten: Damn, he's so funny! I've never laughed so hard in my life!


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that I missed the bus both time to get to school, so I'm not going to school today. Oh well, I can catch up on some homework.


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> I confess that I missed the bus both time to get to school, so I'm not going to school today. Oh well, I can catch up on some homework.



Aww, that's a shame. IC that I actually done much work this afternoon. I'm too excited about the ficitional character thread.


----------



## Paquito

Why did I expect for the Dr. Phil fat segment to actually make any progress?

Props to the pro-size part of the panel though, so many wins to these lovely ladies.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

free2beme04 said:


> Why did I expect for the Dr. Phil fat segment to actually make any progress?
> 
> Props to the pro-size part of the panel though, so many wins to these lovely ladies.



I concur! :bow:


----------



## Crystal

IC that I'm in the business building at school, doing homework and watching people go by.

Over the past hour or so, I've seen about 100 tiny girls wearing sleeveless summer dresses, all tan and thin and gorgeous.

And just now, I saw a big girl, probably around 350 lbs, wearing a short, sleeveless summer dress, her pale fat arms hanging out, chubby legs sticking out...and all I could think was, "You go girl!"


----------



## Saoirse

IC I didnt this my hair:






on purpose! 


tmw it will be BRIGHT RED and smell of grape soda. Ive been craving hair dye for months now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've been trying to lose weight for the past month.
For health reasons, maybe some vanity too.
But since my parents started in with their obsession with "Biggest Loser" and trying to "Slim down the family" I've just lost my motivation. 

Last night, I recieved a kick-start to my motivation again.
But I Just feel ..Blah.
Like, Why am I like this?

It's happened every time.
I try to do something good for myself, but as soon as it catches to others, it's like "Whats the point".


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> IC that I'm in the business building at school, doing homework and watching people go by.
> 
> Over the past hour or so, I've seen about 100 tiny girls wearing sleeveless summer dresses, all tan and thin and gorgeous.
> 
> And just now, I saw a big girl, probably around 350 lbs, wearing a short, sleeveless summer dress, her pale fat arms hanging out, chubby legs sticking out...and all I could think was, "You go girl!"



Awesome  It's always so uplifting to see such things. ^^


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess I feel 2/3 thirds damn proud of myself and 1/3 scared little girl that'll never amount to much. It used to be split the other way. I'm growing up.

I further confess that I am exhausted. I have put more hours in on the NEXT biggest organizing project I've ever worked on (been saying that every few years throughout my 20s). I've got 2 more weeks of responsibility, 100 hour weeks, not eating well, not being able to sleep (anxiety! did I do that?!) and then - it's really all about me for awhile. I want some fat sex, some massagin', some laughing, some READING FOR FUN, some exercising. Craving all of it.

Also - APB out for cool labor jobs. Moving on out this summer. Chicago's got the biggest bullseye of 'em all. WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Also, APB for pity sex.


----------



## curvalicious

I confess that today is my birthday and I want to sleep with a guy today so that I can just play the song Birthday sex in the background!


----------



## littlefairywren

curvalicious said:


> I confess that today is my birthday and I want to sleep with a guy today so that I can just play the song Birthday sex in the background!



Happy Birthday sweetie


----------



## Saoirse

curvalicious said:


> I confess that today is my birthday and I want to sleep with a guy today so that I can just play the song Birthday sex in the background!



The first time I heard that song I thought it was Earth Day Sex.  I still sing that when I hear it!



IC that I have no idea how long this hair dye has been on my head. Im really bad at keeping time.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i put Alex in his nap 20 minutes early because i was tired and needed a break. Only so many temper tantrums can be handled in one morning and i was at my limit.


----------



## jeff7005

curvalicious said:


> I confess that today is my birthday and I want to sleep with a guy today so that I can just play the song Birthday sex in the background!



Happy birthday sexy:kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413

IC... that I need a social life. Seriously.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I had the weirdest dream.

I was best friends with JFK and Jackie and we were flying somewhere on Air Force One.

We were just sitting around talking when we started talking about the plot to kill him. They both knew he was going to die, knew when he was going to die and knew who was going to do it.

It was so surreal. It ended with them getting ready to evacuate the plane we were on so no one had to witness his death.

Strange. STRANGE.


----------



## Crystal

IC that I just realized I passed up my 2 year anniversary here last month.


----------



## Nutty

IC that I never saw Avatar.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's nearly 3am here.
I have been trying to sleep since 11:30pm.

I finally was like "screw this" and so I got online.
And JUST in time to catch the guy I love, enough for him to say "Your Finally On! ...Right as I'm going to bed. " 

Ugh. Soul-Crushing Blow right there. I HATE IT.
HATE IT When I do that. Damn it!


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC It's nearly 3am here.
> I have been trying to sleep since 11:30pm.
> 
> I finally was like "screw this" and so I got online.
> And JUST in time to catch the guy I love, enough for him to say "Your Finally On! ...Right as I'm going to bed. "
> 
> Ugh. Soul-Crushing Blow right there. I HATE IT.
> HATE IT When I do that. Damn it!



Aww! (((hugs)))

I can't sleep either, and my bf ditched me on Messenger and went to bed hours ago. I've been sitting up, eating Oreos, and sobbing over episodes of "The Locator". 

Now I'm about to watch "Return to Oz". Because I'm 12.

IC that my life is riveting.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

LOL! 

I can't stand to watch those happy-but-make-me-cry-oh-mah-god shows.
Because I inevitably end up sobbing. Rofl! 

Return to Oz? Never heard of it?


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> Return to Oz? Never heard of it?



It's kind of like if Tim Burton had directed "The Wizard of Oz"... a lot darker, and a lot scarier. I dig it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipivUGVydMY


----------



## Never2fat4me

Dammit, why am I not in Michigan? Fat girl on a John Deere - life doesn't get much better than that! :smitten: 

Hope you had a very happy birthday!

Chris



curvalicious said:


> I confess that today is my birthday and I want to sleep with a guy today so that I can just play the song Birthday sex in the background!


----------



## Twilley

Micara said:


> It's kind of like if Tim Burton had directed "The Wizard of Oz"... a lot darker, and a lot scarier. I dig it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipivUGVydMY



That's a childhood favorite!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that the live, acoustic version of this song is the best version of it.

Clapton is a god.


----------



## Crystal

Blackjack said:


> IC that the live, acoustic version of this song is the best version of it.
> 
> Clapton is a god.



Wow. Very nice. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that I'm listening to Christmas music in April. Sometimes it just fits the mood I'm in. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I'm putting my first person on ignore. Ever.


----------



## chicken legs

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm putting my first person on ignore. Ever.



IC I'm standing outside your window...

but you don't know that because you have me on ignore.***muhhahahah***


----------



## escapist

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm putting my first person on ignore. Ever.



Watch-out for the Chicken, its kind of like this....


----------



## Allie Cat

chicken legs said:


> IC I'm standing outside your window...
> 
> but you don't know that because you have me on ignore.***muhhahahah***



It's probably a certain psycho over in HP


----------



## Crystal

IC I swore I'd never, ever put stickers on my laptop.

I made it three years. 

View attachment 002.JPG


----------



## chicken legs

Divals said:


> It's probably a certain psycho over in HP



ohhhhhhh...In that case I was just joshing Blackjack..***tries to look innocent***


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, that I am obsessed with this blog:
http://www.sleeptalkinman.blogspot.com/

To the point where I check it, every day.
HILARITY! 

[Warning for anyone daring to click it, it's totally foul-mouthed and warped.]


----------



## CastingPearls

The black silk thigh-highs with satin ribbons (and wrapped in a candy box) were NOT purchased for him but as a parting shot for my old flame.


----------



## CastingPearls

Crystal said:


> IC I swore I'd never, ever put stickers on my laptop.
> 
> I made it three years.


Stickers ANYWHERE? I don't even make it three minutes!


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC, that I am obsessed with this blog:
> http://www.sleeptalkinman.blogspot.com/
> 
> To the point where I check it, every day.
> HILARITY!
> 
> [Warning for anyone daring to click it, it's totally foul-mouthed and warped.]



Thanks for sharing this!!! It's hysterical!!!


----------



## Nutty

I confess that i like puggles.


----------



## Mathias

IC that some people are scumbags. 

(This isn't directed towards anyone here, by the way.)


----------



## Nutty

Mathias said:


> IC that some people are scumbags.
> 
> (This isn't directed towards anyone here, by the way.)



By that he means me!  Naw im joking


----------



## Blackjack

In case there was any doubt, I'm an extreme nerd. I got excited when on his Twitter, Aaron Douglas (Chief Gaelen Tyrol in Battlestar Galactica) declared another bet with Wil Wheaton (Wesley Crusher on Star Trek Next Gen) over the Kings-Canucks hockey game.


----------



## Micara

IC that I really want to get married, just so I can have one of those cool wedding entrance dances. Because I am dying to be in a group dance sequence.

Maybe I could persuade my gay friend Ed to be the groom, and then we could just forget to sign the marriage license or something. Then we'd still get presents and everything. Hmmm. This idea deserves some more thought.


----------



## Linda

IC that I wanted to drop kick the grocery store cashier today. lol I refrained.


----------



## CastingPearls

Had a teleconference with Spouse's therapist at his behest. Told him EVERYTHING. Boy did that feel good. Guess who's not looking so rosy now?


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I'm laughing too hard at this picture of a nebula that looks like a penis.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

IC that even though I put away 90% of my laundry, and it would take no more than 5 seconds to put away the rest, I'm procrastinating anyway!


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am getting into the thing where I buy stuff just to buy stuff.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I have a huge and massive headache!  I am also craving a VERY chocolatey hot fudge ice cream sundae... which is rare because I don't eat ice cream often (all the ladies will understand...hahaha)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

IC that I'd rather be anywhere but here right now! :doh:


----------



## 1300 Class

IC thats I'm pissed right now. To many free beers.. hurrah!


----------



## AuntHen

chicken legs said:


> IC I'm standing outside your window...
> 
> but you don't know that because you have me on ignore.***muhhahahah***




IC this made me laugh so hard this morning that I coughed and nearly choked


----------



## Micara

IC that I want to go get another tattoo. Right now.


----------



## chicken legs

snuggletiger said:


> IC I am getting into the thing where I buy stuff just to buy stuff.



Ic i have a wish list...*HINT*


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I confess that I've bene day dreaming about having sex...okay that's not a real confession because deep inside me there lives a perverted woman who is always thinking about sex...LOL However I am day dreaming about having sex with an ex from about 10 years ago:blush:


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I've got that sudden urge again to go on a road trip. Or, more accurately, to go places in general. American northwest sounds nice right now, not sure just why.


----------



## ekmanifest

I confess that I must be spending too much time on Facebook. I keep looking for the "like" button to press when reading other's confessions


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> IC that I've got that sudden urge again to go on a road trip. Or, more accurately, to go places in general. American northwest sounds nice right now, not sure just why.



Ohhhhh pick me up on your way....I so want to head to Portland.


----------



## CastingPearls

ekmanifest said:


> I confess that I must be spending too much time on Facebook. I keep looking for the "like" button to press when reading other's confessions


You too??!! Oh THANK GOD! I though I was going crazy!


----------



## Nutty

IC that i'm addicted to Dimension's forums


----------



## CastingPearls

IC this is my 501st post so Nutty ain't the only one.


----------



## Nutty

IC this is my 364th post and I'll always be behind pearl when it comes to posting


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> IC this is my 364th post and I'll always be behind pearl when it comes to posting


Nutman this will never be a competition. I just heart you so much. You are the sweet creamy filling to my delicious spongecake.


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Nutman this will never be a competition. I just heart you so much. You are the sweet creamy filling to my delicious spongecake.



hehe thanks


----------



## Micara

IC that I think I'm going to get a tattoo or two next week, and I also might get my nose re-pierced.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that it's time for me to log off and go to bed cuz Spouse just gave me The Look. Night all.


----------



## Gingembre

IC that, although I know it's very inconvenient and expensive for a lot of people, I am quite envious of those people on extended holidays due to the aeroplane grounding in Europe. My next-door neighbours can't get a flight back from Cyprus until the 28th (volcanic ash permitting) so they are having to endure another 10 days at their beachside villa. Oh life can be tough  Lol!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> IC that I've got that sudden urge again to go on a road trip. Or, more accurately, to go places in general. American northwest sounds nice right now, not sure just why.



You sure the northwest? You don't want to drive through the midwest with me from California? I could use the company. My boyfriend is going to be in the *other* car, it'd be a friendly thing, you'd just have to ignore the fact you've seen my boobs. You wouldn't have to pay for gas or hotel. Hmmm. Getting to California is an issue of course. Come on, it'd be fun! Oh btw, I leave the 27th.


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> IC that I've got that sudden urge again to go on a road trip. Or, more accurately, to go places in general. American northwest sounds nice right now, not sure just why.



The Northwest would be fun... I'm going there in September. 

Feel free to stop in the Midwest and say Hi on your way though. Actually, You had BETTER do so lol.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Ok I confess after looking at my mapquest, the roadtrip, because I start from California, is half southwest and half midwest.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I was TOTALLY Disppointed last night at the bar, I was expecting these 4 women who were dancing ontop of the bar to fall off dominoe-style, since 3/4 looked really gone. And they almost fell when one was trying to go down on the other, cause her friend hip-thrusted right into her face. But alas, the didn't fall, because for the rest of the time the two wobbly ones were hanging onto a ceiling lamp that hung down. 

..So. So Disappointed.

I also confess, I have never had a better time. Good Live Band that my mom knows, my mom and her friends, and jack and cokes = Epic Night Out. <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ekmanifest said:


> I confess that I must be spending too much time on Facebook. I keep looking for the "like" button to press when reading other's confessions



I do that, too, sometimes. It's annoying, isn't it?


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that tonight hot tea and chicken noodle soup sounded good. I sincerely hope this is not my body's way of telling me I'm going to get sick!


----------



## balletguy

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that tonight hot tea and chicken noodle soup sounded good. I sincerely hope this is not my body's way of telling me I'm going to get sick!






actually that sounds pretty good


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Had plans for [well, technically "Today".] but the more I'm thinking of them, the more I feel all ..blech. 

Especially because it's mostly inevitable that I'll end up sleeping at my friends house when we're all done, which is a thought I'm extremely uncomfortable with. 

I always make excuses, but there's none to make now that they're in their new home. [Her and her mancreature. He's awesomesauce. But I think I annoy him sometimes.]


----------



## Proner

IC that I don't eat with my co-workers at lunch but go instead at a small restaurants with students.

I also confess that today at the restaurant it miss 2 euros to pay the bill so I give to the waitress my crying-puppie look and talk her with sensual voice and it work! 
Well it's more become I eat there every day of the week so they know I will come tomorrow with the 2 euros lol not because of my eyes or voice


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> <snip>
> Well it's more become I eat there every day of the week so they know I will come tomorrow with the 2 euros lol not because of my eyes or voice



Well I have seen your video log and I tend to disagree.


----------



## Micara

IC this has been the longest freaking day of my life!!!! And not in a good way!!


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that I will have another glass of wine.


----------



## stan_der_man

I confess to such levels of geekyness that I enjoyed soldering together a RS-232 serial port loopback test connector today that is wired for testing ports with DTR/DSR hardware flow control on or off!


----------



## Linda

stan_der_man said:


> I confess to such levels of geekyness that I enjoyed soldering together a RS-232 serial port loopback test connector today that is wired for testing ports with DTR/DSR hardware flow control on or off!



All I heard here was the voice of Charlie Brown's teacher... Wah wah wah wah wah waaaah. I think my eyes may have glazed over too.

Sorry Stan.


----------



## CastingPearls

stan_der_man said:


> I confess to such levels of geekyness that I enjoyed soldering together a RS-232 serial port loopback test connector today that is wired for testing ports with DTR/DSR hardware flow control on or off!


OMG you're channeling my husband. Geek-speak.


----------



## CastingPearls

stan_der_man said:


> I confess to such levels of geekyness that I enjoyed soldering together a RS-232 serial port loopback test connector today that is wired for testing ports with DTR/DSR hardware flow control on or off!


P.S. Geek Spouse completely understood what you said.


----------



## stan_der_man

Linda said:


> All I heard here was the voice of Charlie Brown's teacher... Wah wah wah wah wah waaaah. I think my eyes may have glazed over too.
> 
> Sorry Stan.



I think there needs to be a geek appreciation week...


----------



## stan_der_man

CastingPearls said:


> P.S. Geek Spouse completely understood what you said.



Yessssss! Vindication...


----------



## Linda

stan_der_man said:


> I think there needs to be a geek appreciation week...





I am Sweet on Geeks. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> I am Sweet on Geeks. :wubu:


So am I, sista.


----------



## Nutty

I confess that pearl's cat sig's eyes follow me when i move!


----------



## Saoirse

IC that I have decided to take on the task of tabbing the mandolin bit from my favorite Carbon Leaf song... and play it in my ukulele.


incredibly difficult since I don't play the mando (YET)... but not impossible. Carter Gravatt, prepare thyself for the me showing you up someday!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm going to bed. Because if I do not go to bed now, I won't be able to go to bed for a few hours, and I really don't feel like trying to figure out Lego Batman on 1/4 brain function. 

;D zZzZzZzZzZzzzzzz*Insert Imense Snoring Sounds Here*


----------



## Linda

IC my parents infuriate me sometimes. I get a voicemail message last night that my dad had low blood sugar and was out of it and they had to call 911.
I call back and dad (with slurred speech) says we cant talk right now , we have company (WTH)
I wait an hour and a half for them to call me back, all the while pacing back and forth.
I call them, Oooooppps they forgot to call me back. :doh:

Turns out his blood sugar was dangerously low, they gave him glucose and he came back from it. 
Then the company was the people buying their hottub. :doh:Really??:doh:
Had to be right then???

I am just glad he is fine but yes infuriating.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that after tonight's phone call, I seriously am wondering if the only thing I have left to try is to just let her go.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess, I'm Shocked.

My Cousin Got Married while visiting her boyfriend in Texas. [He's there for some RR before going back overseas since he's in the military.] 


..They've been dating less than a year. True, they've known eachother since they were 13 [Their now 24.] But I Mean, Just, Wow.. Just wow..


----------



## Linda

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that after tonight's phone call, I seriously am wondering if the only thing I have left to try is to just let her go.





((((((( Hugs ))))))))


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that after tonight's phone call, I seriously am wondering if the only thing I have left to try is to just let her go.



I'm so sorry babe. I hope you figure out what's best for the both of you..((hugs))


----------



## Proner

IC I will become black belt in understanding drunk language if I continue to see drunk guys at my tram stop.


----------



## Micara

IC that I'm probably getting tattooed tonight, unless my friend Amy chickens out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> IC that I'm probably getting tattooed tonight, unless my friend Amy chickens out.


IC I'm totally jealous of this confession. 
Whatcha brandin' yerself with, doll?


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm totally jealous of this confession.
> Whatcha brandin' yerself with, doll?



I'm pretty sure that I'm going to get the chinese characters for "Destiny" on the back of my neck. I also want a Celtic Heart, but I don't know where to put it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I'm very sorry for my self-pity post there... I try to not do things like that, but I felt compelled to say or do something, and so it showed up on here. I will attempt to rectify my error by making a nerd of myself...

So, IC that I'm sick of having an army of 10 people in a Facebook application called Castle Age. I try to fight people, but I can't get anywhere... and most of my friends are the type of people who go "Why the hell are you sending me an invite to a game I don't want to play?" Hell, pretty much the one person in my army that's been the biggest contributor to my efforts is my sister... and she just got a Facebook page like, a month ago! I've tried games like this so many times, both in and out of Facebook, and I don't know what compelled me to play this one when I simply began to hate all the others... but I actually enjoy it! The style is creative, I like the heroes and the different sorts of quests and monsters. I kinda wish there was a version you could play that had no PVP at all! I mean, you can do things that don't relate to fighting other people, but sometimes fighting monsters and stuff is futile without people to help. But, alas, I'm at a point where I'm stuck, and I refuse to go on some recruiting spree... 

Maybe I'll just stick to hunting mice. I have almost enough gold to buy my next Mouse Trap, so I'm really excited! Aaaaaaaand that pretty much sums up the two applications I actually use on FB. LoL


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm very sorry for my self-pity post there... I try to not do things like that, but I felt compelled to say or do something, and so it showed up on here. I will attempt to rectify my error by making a nerd of myself...
> 
> So, IC that I'm sick of having an army of 10 people in a Facebook application called Castle Age. I try to fight people, but I can't get anywhere... and most of my friends are the type of people who go "Why the hell are you sending me an invite to a game I don't want to play?" Hell, pretty much the one person in my army that's been the biggest contributor to my efforts is my sister... and she just got a Facebook page like, a month ago! I've tried games like this so many times, both in and out of Facebook, and I don't know what compelled me to play this one when I simply began to hate all the others... but I actually enjoy it! The style is creative, I like the heroes and the different sorts of quests and monsters. I kinda wish there was a version you could play that had no PVP at all! I mean, you can do things that don't relate to fighting other people, but sometimes fighting monsters and stuff is futile without people to help. But, alas, I'm at a point where I'm stuck, and I refuse to go on some recruiting spree...
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick to hunting mice. I have almost enough gold to buy my next Mouse Trap, so I'm really excited! Aaaaaaaand that pretty much sums up the two applications I actually use on FB. LoL


I feel your pain. I haven't been able to load Farmville for over a week and my new Farmville puppy ran away. IC that I'm embarrassed to admit I'm addicted and going through withdrawal.


----------



## cinnamitch

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm very sorry for my self-pity post there... I try to not do things like that, but I felt compelled to say or do something, and so it showed up on here. I will attempt to rectify my error by making a nerd of myself...
> 
> So, IC that I'm sick of having an army of 10 people in a Facebook application called Castle Age. I try to fight people, but I can't get anywhere... and most of my friends are the type of people who go "Why the hell are you sending me an invite to a game I don't want to play?" Hell, pretty much the one person in my army that's been the biggest contributor to my efforts is my sister... and she just got a Facebook page like, a month ago! I've tried games like this so many times, both in and out of Facebook, and I don't know what compelled me to play this one when I simply began to hate all the others... but I actually enjoy it! The style is creative, I like the heroes and the different sorts of quests and monsters. I kinda wish there was a version you could play that had no PVP at all! I mean, you can do things that don't relate to fighting other people, but sometimes fighting monsters and stuff is futile without people to help. But, alas, I'm at a point where I'm stuck, and I refuse to go on some recruiting spree...
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick to hunting mice. I have almost enough gold to buy my next Mouse Trap, so I'm really excited! Aaaaaaaand that pretty much sums up the two applications I actually use on FB. LoL



As long as i don't have to play the game( you just need crew), i would be happy to be invited to be in your crew, team, whatever it is . Just pm me for my fb info


----------



## MzDeeZyre

IC that I also.... have a serious Facebook addiction.... that is all.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Haha... Hi, I'm Mark, and I have a Facebook Addiction. Good to know I'm among friends. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Haha... Hi, I'm Mark, and I have a Facebook Addiction. Good to know I'm among friends. :happy:


Hi I'm Elaine and I'm a Facebook addict. Where's the coffee and donuts and I think this is going to generate a new thread...........


----------



## Linda

Hi I'm Linda and I was sober for 2 months but have fallen off the Facebook wagon again.  So I am addicted as well.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> Hi I'm Elaine and I'm a Facebook addict. Where's the coffee and donuts and I think this is going to generate a new thread...........



Mmmmmmm Donuts!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I understand there's always donuts at these meetings....<wandering around looking for cake>


----------



## Linda

How about a laptop? Anyone have one at this meeting? I have to change my status so everyone knows where I am. :doh:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

No.... I left the laptop at home.... but you can use my phone to log in!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Laptop here. I Facebook multitask. BlackBerry, PC and laptop.


----------



## Micara

IC that I refresh my Facebook home page every 2.3 seconds...


----------



## CastingPearls

<sucking teeth> girl.....YOU TOO???


----------



## Your Plump Princess

-Stands Up- My name is Megan, and I -too- am a Facebook Addict.

I Check it Multiple times a day.
And when I'm on for hours on end, I refresh my page at least 3 times in a 5 minute period. I'm also addicted to Mindjolt Games. 


I also Confess, I am a Facebook STALKER. 
[MWUAHAHAHAHAA!]


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Micara said:


> IC that I refresh my Facebook home page every 2.3 seconds...




Me too!!! 




Your Plump Princess said:


> -Stands Up- My name is Megan, and I -too- am a Facebook Addict.
> 
> I Check it Multiple times a day.
> And when I'm on for hours on end, I refresh my page at least 3 times in a 5 minute period. I'm also addicted to Mindjolt Games.
> 
> 
> I also Confess, I am a Facebook STALKER.
> [MWUAHAHAHAHAA!]


High 5 sister!! 


I must add you all to FB immediately.....pls send details asap!! kthx


----------



## Micara

Alright, you all have to add me...

http://www.facebook.com/Micara


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that I am soo sooooo sorry to have totally derailed/hijacked this thread... But at the same time, I'm happy that people are finding fun things to discuss. Perhaps it should get its own thread (is there one already?), so people can continue their Facebook hijinks in relative peace, and the SANE Dims people can continue with their confessions...


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> Alright, you all have to add me...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Micara


HA! I got you yesterday!


----------



## HottiMegan

ha ha, my husband and i were just talking about all the time we waste on facebook. We have decided to cut back  
I am Megan and i too am addicted to facebook and a bunch of their games.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Two Face Book Addicts named Megan?!

...I Sense an Apocalypse coming on. 
[DUN DUN DUNNNN!]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess, I got sucked into a Soap Opera.. I think it's "One Life To Live" ? I don't know. I JUST WANNA KNOW WHO THE HELL PUSHED MARTY DOWN THE DAMN STAIRS. Now I sit there going "OMFG. IS SO-N-SO GONNA FIND OUT SHE CHEATED ON MARCO WITH FORD? "

..Also got sucked into the one that comes on after that, I don't know what it is, General Hospital? Something like that? I'm like "ZOMG, WHO'S GONNA GET IT? SONNY? HIS SON? ZOMG!" 


..Crap. I'm turning into such a Chick.


----------



## HottiMegan

lol  
I too wonder about Marty. It looked like man hands that did it. But Marty is going to ruin Natalie's life with all these accusations. I only watch a couple days a week now since i don't miss much in between. i have been watching old episodes of Bones on Instant Netflix in that time slot


----------



## Saoirse

IC im just not cool with being fat anymore.

dont think i ever really was.


----------



## hal84

I confess that I'm worried about my relationship with my girlfriend who is a BBW by the way because her ex sent her a nude pic a few days ago and the guy could but a donkey to shame. I think that no matter what someone looks like they will always have nagging worries in the back of there head about themselves compared to other people.


----------



## mszwebs

hal84 said:


> I confess that I'm worried about my relationship with my girlfriend who is a BBW by the way because her ex sent her a nude pic a few days ago and the guy could but a donkey to shame. I think that no matter what someone looks like they will always have nagging worries in the back of there head about themselves compared to other people.



There is a reason she is his ex. Probably because not only does he have a big cock, but perhaps he was one too.

Everyone is insecure about something.

Just breathe


----------



## cinnamitch

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess, I got sucked into a Soap Opera.. I think it's "One Life To Live" ? I don't know. I JUST WANNA KNOW WHO THE HELL PUSHED MARTY DOWN THE DAMN STAIRS. Now I sit there going "OMFG. IS SO-N-SO GONNA FIND OUT SHE CHEATED ON MARCO WITH FORD? "
> 
> ..Also got sucked into the one that comes on after that, I don't know what it is, General Hospital? Something like that? I'm like "ZOMG, WHO'S GONNA GET IT? SONNY? HIS SON? ZOMG!"
> 
> 
> ..Crap. I'm turning into such a Chick.



I confess i have watched both One Life to Live and General Hospital since i was just 7 years old. So lets see that makes it nearly 41 years i have watched them. Sad huh?


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Hi I'm Linda and I was sober for 2 months but have fallen off the Facebook wagon again.  So I am addicted as well.



LOL, I lasted one month....but it sucked me back in! Addicted!


----------



## BigIzzy

I confess that I too am a facebook addict,  I know it, I admit it, I don't even try to stop it.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that I'm not even ashamed of being a Facebook addict. In fact, one might say I'm a FB glutton.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess, I am getting really Hooked on "Late Night Alumni" Songs.

..Gah. Damn you, Youtube!


----------



## chicken legs

IC I've been actively facebooking since 4/16 and I'm totally hooked. Its also making me feel really socially competitive. I have yet to post pics and folks are starting to nag me but dang..I just signed on, I hate scanning pics, and I haven't taken any pics since like..06'. I feel like an old ass version of a scene kid. Aghhhh...so many mix feelings are surfacing.


----------



## Fuzzy

IC that I'm also a facebook addict.

South Park - Facebook


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have never seen my mom in this state before. She just got back from the bar with her friend, and she's a miiiighty bit drunk. 


..It's hilarious, but scary at the same time. Lol!


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I watched some of "The Hills" marathon this weekend and I liked it (again):blush:


----------



## quackman

I confess that I'm still giddy about being the recipient of a good-night kiss on Friday.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm Worried while trying to be a rock. 

I'm Slightly [like...20%] Worried about my stepmom, since she's having hip surgery to remove some of her burca [sp?] which is causing her a lot of pain. 


I'm really [80%] worried about my stepmoms friend who I've come to call my own friend, because she is having major back surgery to repair.. I can't remember, crushed discs, or something like that? She's got health issues [I don't remember them all, except for Fibromyalga.] 


Bah.


----------



## bmann0413

IC that... I sometimes wonder what it would be like if I never met certain people. Then I realize that knowing them is for the better.

The hands of fate...


----------



## HottiMegan

I confess to being angry with both my older boy and husband. I asked them to help me clean up since my hip is hurting. They say they will, make all these promises of help and here it is monday, with a weekend of doing nothing, the apartment is a mess. Left for me in my pain to clean up after them _again_. I hate not having my requests honored.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I'm feeling a bit depressed that LOST is ending soon, particularly having finished Battlestar Galactica recently. I felt the same way after _Return of the King_ left theaters, or after finishing a particularly good book (or series of books)- that the adventure is over.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm a monogamous person in a polyamorous relationship. I hope it won't always hurt this badly.


----------



## CastingPearls

I confess that not all divorces are failures. Sometimes relationships just run their course and aren't meant to be forever.


----------



## Micara

IC that when I was walking into work this morning from the parking lot, I noticed this girl in my department who annoys the hell out of me walking in just ahead of me, so I stopped dead in the parking lot until she was way far ahead of me, so that I wouldn't have to talk to her. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> IC that when I was walking into work this morning from the parking lot, I noticed this girl in my department who annoys the hell out of me walking in just ahead of me, so I stopped dead in the parking lot until she was way far ahead of me, so that I wouldn't have to talk to her. :blush:


I admit to having done the same thing many times. But also I have deliberately met up with people who I know "I" irritate, just to annoy them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm the new foster mother of my brothers gerbiles, Fric and Frac.


Joy. :/


He lost them because he didn't feed them for 3 days and their water was bone dry.


----------



## Slamaga

I hope to survive to my end of term, so I can fully enjoy my summer!


----------



## Allie Cat

Raegan said:


> I'm a monogamous person in a polyamorous relationship. I hope it won't always hurt this badly.



I'm a polyamorous person in a monogamous relationship...

But from observing people I've been in poly relationships with who tried to get me to 'choose' them over the other... I don't think the hurt stops until you get out of the relationship. I know it didn't for them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Raegan... if this relationship has gone from monogamous to polyamorous without your okay... and from your other posts, I suspect that's what you mean... seriously, think about getting out of it. You are one of the most adorable girls I've ever seen, your posts are smart and funny, and you are young - this is NOT the only guy out there for you. There are other, better men out there who will respect you and love you enough to ONLY be with you. You deserve far, far better than you're getting, and you're way too wonderful a girl to let yourself down by putting up with it. 

Just my two completely unsolicited cents.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Raegan... if this relationship has gone from monogamous to polyamorous without your okay... and from your other posts, I suspect that's what you mean... seriously, think about getting out of it. You are one of the most adorable girls I've ever seen, your posts are smart and funny, and you are young - this is NOT the only guy out there for you. There are other, better men out there who will respect you and love you enough to ONLY be with you. You deserve far, far better than you're getting, and you're way too wonderful a girl to let yourself down by putting up with it.
> 
> Just my two completely unsolicited cents.


I thought it was only polyamory as long as it was okay with all parties otherwise it's just cheating.

Or am I off the mark here?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Exactly, Elaine. lol. I wasn't going to be so blunt, but...


----------



## Slamaga

Raegan said:


> I'm a monogamous person in a polyamorous relationship. I hope it won't always hurt this badly.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Raegan... if this relationship has gone from monogamous to polyamorous without your okay... and from your other posts, I suspect that's what you mean... seriously, think about getting out of it. You are one of the most adorable girls I've ever seen, your posts are smart and funny, and you are young - this is NOT the only guy out there for you. There are other, better men out there who will respect you and love you enough to ONLY be with you. You deserve far, far better than you're getting, and you're way too wonderful a girl to let yourself down by putting up with it.
> 
> Just my two completely unsolicited cents.



I agree at 100% with what BigBeautifulMe said. Cheating is not good and for me it means that love is split into multiple persons. Splited love doesn't worth that much. It is much more true if you're not confortable in it. So, I wish the best for you and I pray for you not to feel too sad in this. A great hug for you  I know what it's like.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

IC I haven't listened to We Didn't Start The Fire in so long and I'm listening to it now and I'm pissed that I don't remember all the lyrics. I used to have them memorized in my heydey of partying. Old age is a sucky thing, dude!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> IC that I refresh my Facebook home page every 2.3 seconds...





CastingPearls said:


> <sucking teeth> girl.....YOU TOO???





Your Plump Princess said:


> -Stands Up- My name is Megan, and I -too- am a Facebook Addict.
> 
> I Check it Multiple times a day.
> And when I'm on for hours on end, I refresh my page at least 3 times in a 5 minute period. I'm also addicted to Mindjolt Games.
> 
> 
> I also Confess, I am a Facebook STALKER.
> [MWUAHAHAHAHAA!]





MzDeeZyre said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> High 5 sister!!
> I must add you all to FB immediately.....pls send details asap!! kthx



Ladies ladies... refreshing your page so much, tsk tsk. That's sad. 
You need to install the script that does it automatically 

Also, my FB link is in my profile so add me! =)


----------



## CastingPearls

DitzyBrunette said:


> IC I haven't listened to We Didn't Start The Fire in so long and I'm listening to it now and I'm pissed that I don't remember all the lyrics. I used to have them memorized in my heydey of partying. Old age is a sucky thing, dude!


That's how I feel about Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## BigIzzy

DitzyBrunette said:


> IC I haven't listened to We Didn't Start The Fire in so long and I'm listening to it now and I'm pissed that I don't remember all the lyrics. I used to have them memorized in my heydey of partying. Old age is a sucky thing, dude!



OH! IC I love the song We Didn't Start The Fire!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CastingPearls said:


> That's how I feel about Bohemian Rhapsody.



So you go study BR and I'll study mine. I will beat the memory loss. Bohemian Rhapsody is great, but pretty much anything by them is great. 



BigIzzy said:


> OH! IC I love the song We Didn't Start The Fire!



Me too! It was one of the first things we'd put on the juke when we'd get to the bar and then when we were all drunk we'd play it again because no one is shy about singing when they're wasted. But it's been a while since I've partied hard enough to sing it every weekend.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that during a drunken, silly state of mind, I stated on FB that the only present I wanted for my birthday was a Happy Birthday video from the awesome guitarist from one of my favorite bands. He totally responded and Im anxiously awaiting my present. gawd hes so hot. :smitten:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'll pretend to understand what people are saying, because I don't want to admit I don't, and I like to listen to people talk about stuff.


So-N-So: _______________
Me: Oh? 
So-N-So: Yeah! __________________________________________________________________
Me: Lol, [Insert Generic Response Here -Awesome!, What?, XD, Really? Ect.- ]


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'll pretend to understand what people are saying, because I don't want to admit I don't, and I like to listen to people talk about stuff.
> 
> 
> So-N-So: _______________
> Me: Oh?
> So-N-So: Yeah! __________________________________________________________________
> Me: Lol, [Insert Generic Response Here -Awesome!, What?, XD, Really? Ect.- ]



I do the same thing!


----------



## HottiMegan

geez I confess i have WAY too many clothes! I have a two foot stack of folded clothes on top of my dresser because i can't fit it all in the dresser + i have a tub of winter clothes! Cant.... Stop.... shopping! (this was discovered after cleaning out my room and organizing all the clothes that was piled up in there)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> I do the same thing!


Oh? XD 


=D YAY! I'M NOT ALONE! <3


----------



## Micara

HottiMegan said:


> geez I confess i have WAY too many clothes! I have a two foot stack of folded clothes on top of my dresser because i can't fit it all in the dresser + i have a tub of winter clothes! Cant.... Stop.... shopping! (this was discovered after cleaning out my room and organizing all the clothes that was piled up in there)



The girls at work just said that they're going to write a book about me called "365 Dresses" because I buy a new dress about every day.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I just took some self-portraits and some risque shots for the first time in a long while, and I really really like how they came out.


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> IC that I just took some self-portraits and some risque shots for the first time in a long while, and I really really like how they came out.



Post said pics. Especially the risque ones. Please :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

Gingembre said:


> Post said pics. Especially the risque ones. Please :happy:



Already did  Check the nekkid pics thread.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

IC that I am growing tired of being single....


----------



## Micara

IC that I spent the last half-hour at work looking up my co-workers on the court records database. It's kind of alarming to see what they've been in trouble for! Although, it is interesting. I'm glad that if anyone looks ME up, I only have 4 measly traffic violations.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> IC that I spent the last half-hour at work looking up my co-workers on the court records database. It's kind of alarming to see what they've been in trouble for! Although, it is interesting. I'm glad that if anyone looks ME up, I only have 4 measly traffic violations.


I once found out my mothers-friends-husband was a sex offender that way! 

Public Criminal Records = Ftw.


----------



## Slamaga

One time, I worked all day long (half at school, half at my job) and dreamed I was working again!!! The morning after, I went to work too and I felt so bad after. Your brain can not endure more than 24 hours of work! This is pain! This is a awake nightmare! Just got that reflexion because I'm going to live it doubled for the next days. I believe in life so it could spare me... please?!


----------



## HottiMegan

Micara said:


> The girls at work just said that they're going to write a book about me called "365 Dresses" because I buy a new dress about every day.



I think my problem was i hate to do laundry so i get new clothes when i get too many dirty clothes. Now they're nearly all clean and i have no room! 

That and my substantial weight loss then gain over the last few years. (don't want to get rid of my "skinny" clothes just in case)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I can't go to bed unless something I like is on TV.

So I either end up laying down and falling asleep between 2:30am and 3, when "Family Guy" is on. And if I miss THAT, then I can't sleep until between 4:30am and 5, when "Home Movies" is on. [Ah, Adult Swim, who knew such warped stuff was Lullaby-esque? Oh wait, I used to listen to Ozzy when I couldn't sleep as a kid, WTF am I talking about? ]


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I can't go to bed unless something I like is on TV.
> 
> So I either end up laying down and falling asleep between 2:30am and 3, when "Family Guy" is on. And if I miss THAT, then I can't sleep until between 4:30am and 5, when "Home Movies" is on. [Ah, Adult Swim, who knew such warped stuff was Lullaby-esque? Oh wait, I used to listen to Ozzy when I couldn't sleep as a kid, WTF am I talking about? ]



I know how you feel. I am thankful for Instant Netflix. For about 5 months i was going to sleep with South Park instantly. That got taken off and now i go to sleep with King of the Hill. If i have something on like IT Crowd, i stay up watching it. So it has to be something I've seen a lot and can close my eyes and just listen.


----------



## Saoirse

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I can't go to bed unless something I like is on TV.
> 
> So I either end up laying down and falling asleep between 2:30am and 3, when "Family Guy" is on. And if I miss THAT, then I can't sleep until between 4:30am and 5, when "Home Movies" is on. [Ah, Adult Swim, who knew such warped stuff was Lullaby-esque? Oh wait, I used to listen to Ozzy when I couldn't sleep as a kid, WTF am I talking about? ]



Im the exact same way. I fall asleep to Adult Swim every night.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC I want this fabric sooo bad but I have no clue what to make with it. I love all the different body shapes and have loved this fabric since I saw it years ago at my old job. I came across it again online the other night and think I should get it.


----------



## supersoup

MsSasha said:


> IC I want this fabric sooo bad but I have no clue what to make with it. I love all the different body shapes and have loved this fabric since I saw it years ago at my old job. I came across it again online the other night and think I should get it.




oh man, i would love a giant tote with this print all over it!! 


this is why i can't go into fabric stores...i don't sew well at all, but anything like this, that's so irresistibly cute...i'd have to buy it. gah.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'd personally love a picnic blanket made out of it, it's so cute! ^.^


----------



## snuggletiger

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'd personally love a picnic blanket made out of it, it's so cute! ^.^



I second the blanket
tried to give ya blanket rep YPP


----------



## Micara

IC that I've turned into one of those weepy, emotional girls that I hate. 

Somebody help me.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Micara said:


> IC that I've turned into one of those weepy, emotional girls that I hate.
> 
> Somebody help me.



<hugs> Girlfriend, I'm right there with you! I hope all will be well and I'm here if you ever need to talk.


----------



## MisticalMisty

supersoup said:


> oh man, i would love a giant tote with this print all over it!!
> 
> 
> this is why i can't go into fabric stores...i don't sew well at all, but anything like this, that's so irresistibly cute...i'd have to buy it. gah.



I was thinking this exact same thing and when you have them ready..let me know! lol


----------



## Slamaga

Now, I wonder if there would ever be a dims event in Quebec? Maybe I'm just so blind and I cannot see ads about it


----------



## Surlysomething

I hate to admit it....but i'm lonely as hell sometimes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wish I could find some awesome wear-able Ghostbusters merchandise. D;


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I wish I could find some awesome wear-able Ghostbusters merchandise. D;



WHO YOU GONNA CALL? GHOSTBUSTERS! 

Trying to lose a little weight but then I just ate four of those Pillsbury Grands flaky layers biscuits. Those biscuits are my Achilles' heel, I swear.

Back to the treadmill .... GRRRRRR ......


----------



## Micara

IC that I was starting to lose faith in humanity until I read this little gem from my local paper... read the last paragraph. I guess there are honest people out there... 

*Two arrested after getting caught in alley*

By Anonymous 
THE STATE JOURNAL-REGISTER
Posted Apr 30, 2010 @ 08:06 AM
Last update Apr 30, 2010 @ 09:19 AM

A Springfield man and woman were arrested Wednesday night after they allegedly were caught preparing to engage in a sex act in an alley.

Clifton Smoot, 47, of the 800 block of North Sixth Street and Gertrude V. Nelson, 34, of the 2700 block of South MacArthur Boulevard were taken to the Sangamon County Jail. The incident which happened about 9:15 p.m. in the alley between the 1000 block of North Seventh and Eighth streets.

An officer on patrol came upon Smoot and Nelson in the alley. 

According to police, neither was able to identify the other by name, and neither had a logical reason for being there. 

Smoot allegedly said he gave Nelson a $20 bill for services he had not received. *Nelson told the officer Smoot tried to give her $50 but she took only $20 because shes not a prostitute, according to a police report.*


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> IC that I was starting to lose faith in humanity until I read this little gem from my local paper... read the last paragraph. I guess there are honest people out there...
> 
> *Two arrested after getting caught in alley*
> 
> By Anonymous
> THE STATE JOURNAL-REGISTER
> Posted Apr 30, 2010 @ 08:06 AM
> Last update Apr 30, 2010 @ 09:19 AM
> 
> A Springfield man and woman were arrested Wednesday night after they allegedly were caught preparing to engage in a sex act in an alley.
> 
> Clifton Smoot, 47, of the 800 block of North Sixth Street and Gertrude V. Nelson, 34, of the 2700 block of South MacArthur Boulevard were taken to the Sangamon County Jail. The incident which happened about 9:15 p.m. in the alley between the 1000 block of North Seventh and Eighth streets.
> 
> An officer on patrol came upon Smoot and Nelson in the alley.
> 
> According to police, neither was able to identify the other by name, and neither had a logical reason for being there.
> 
> Smoot allegedly said he gave Nelson a $20 bill for services he had not received. *Nelson told the officer Smoot tried to give her $50 but she took only $20 because shes not a prostitute, according to a police report.*



Awesome story! But the thing I'm most surprised about is this: how could someone at age 34 have the first name of "Gertrude?" Most puzzling.


----------



## Proner

IC that I lived very weird day for my last daywork at the University's library, the co-workers I used to talk with during break were very cold with me and the lazy co-worker I had issues with came to apologize and we had great talk 
I'm very confused...


----------



## Linda

People get strange when they have to say goodbye. Some people just don't deal with it well at all. Maybe that's all it was. One group didn't know how to say goodbye because they were just going to miss you too much and the other, well they were sorry for how they treated you and wanted to make amends before it was too late.

(shrugs) I mean I don't know for sure but could be.


Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I hate the fact that we've been having thunderstorms all day, and I've got nobody to enjoy them with.


----------



## Proner

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I hate the fact that we've been having thunderstorms all day, and I've got nobody to enjoy them with.



I love thunderstorms! But we don't have many here so when it happen I enjoy them a lot opening my window and let my head outside to see better


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Love Thunderstorms. I considered going to school to be a storm chaser, but I suck at math. 

Lol! 



Oh, New Confession!

So, my area is under a tornado watch until 8pm.
I Confess, I TOTALLY think people should have "Tornado Parties"
[Large One-Window Basement and Severe Weather Kit/s Required.]


----------



## Saoirse

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I wish I could find some awesome wear-able Ghostbusters merchandise. D;



I have two shirts. :blush:

One with the Ghostbustin' logo and the other is a "costume" shirt. It says Venkman on the nametag, but I wish it said Stantz. :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse

IC I just learned a Muse song on my ukulele. :wubu:


----------



## Never2fat4me

willowmoon said:


> Awesome story! But the thing I'm most surprised about is this: how could someone at age 34 have the first name of "Gertrude?" Most puzzling.



LOL! I was thinking the exact same thing.

Chris


----------



## spiritangel

Saoirse said:


> IC I just learned a Muse song on my ukulele. :wubu:



wow Im impressed do we get a film clip of you playing it?


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> Awesome story! But the thing I'm most surprised about is this: how could someone at age 34 have the first name of "Gertrude?" Most puzzling.


I know a 30-year-old named Maude. She despises her name. It's often the curse of being named after a beloved relative.


----------



## mszwebs

Saoirse said:


> IC I just learned a Muse song on my ukulele. :wubu:



OOh! Which one??

Muse is my FAVORITE.


----------



## gobettiepurple

mszwebs said:


> OOh! Which one??
> 
> Muse is my FAVORITE.



*Muse is my favorite! lol . . . they rock my socks!*


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I'm recovering stuff from my old laptop, and it's fucking awesome some of what I'm finding. Photos, videos, music... I'm psyched.


----------



## mossystate

The Most Embarrassing Fat Moment thread. Can you hear the zippers, Fernando? Heeeeee.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am NOT a happy foster-mother.

Effing Gerbil escaped in my room.

Bastard is faster than pikachu on coke! >;O


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I am NOT a happy foster-mother.
> 
> Effing Gerbil escaped in my room.
> 
> Bastard is faster than pikachu on coke! >;O




sorry hope you find him soon

but omg the Pikachu line made me crack up


----------



## Your Plump Princess

We got him
I Had my little brother help me look for his gerbil, AND my dad.

And of course, my dad is the one who caught it...and got bit by it. 

Ugh.
My Brother HAD to neglect them so they'd end up in my custody.
GRRR.

;D Thanks, I was pretty proud of thinking of that one. Lol!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, I can't help but find it absolutely adorable that my crush/guyfriend said I'm like part of his routine, if he doesn't talk to me as he falls asleep, he has a hard time sleeping.


My heart is all like "D'awww... "


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC, I can't help but find it absolutely adorable that my crush/guyfriend said I'm like part of his routine, if he doesn't talk to me as he falls asleep, he has a hard time sleeping.
> 
> 
> My heart is all like "D'awww... "



Awwww that is soo sweet  gotta love moments like that


IC that I am happy and fizzy with no idea as to why


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC That when I go to game stores that have a lot of older video games for sale. [SNES, N64, Gameboy Color, ect.]

I Get Panty Puddles.


----------



## Aust99

Moved to another thread


----------



## Proner

IC that I took a big hit today.
I talked at work to a mother and her 7 years old kid, he wanted to read mangas and when I asked him what he likes in it he answered me "I like when there are fights and blood.".
I was speechless, where's going youth's innocence?

I also confess that since that I feel still like a kid as I still read children's books.


----------



## CastingPearls

Proner said:


> IC that I took a big hit today.
> I talked at work to a mother and her 7 years old kid, he wanted to read mangas and when I asked him what he likes in it he answered me "I like when there are fights and blood.".
> I was speechless, where's going youth's innocence?
> 
> I also confess that since that I feel still like a kid as I still read children's books.


It's okay. I read children's books and buy Happy Meals just for the toy too. Stay in touch with your inner child.


----------



## Tad

Proner said:


> I talked at work to a mother and her 7 years old kid, he wanted to read mangas and when I asked him what he likes in it he answered me "I like when there are fights and blood.".
> I was speechless, where's going youth's innocence?



At least he's looking for that in manga, not in the schoolyard .... :doh:

But I'll confess that even when I was that age.... I didn't much care for boys like that. I never did trust a good half of my own gender :blink:


----------



## Crystal

IC that I am completely addicted to Weeds.

My roommate has all five seasons on DVD and we've watched them all the way through.

Three times. 

Yeah, I have a problem.


----------



## HottiMegan

weeds is a good show  I think i've seen the series at least 3 times thanks to Instant Netflix 


My confession. I am so tired that i just want to spend a couple days in bed reading. I haven't been sleeping so well. We need a new bed..


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> It's okay. I read children's books and buy Happy Meals just for the toy too. Stay in touch with your inner child.



hey if greg was still in the wiggles Id be using my youngest niece as an excuse to see them live again lol

I am such a big kid, stopped with the happy meal toys though cause yeah trying to not accumulate junk these days

I still read childrens/young adult books, I think when we loose that sense of our inner child we become cranky lol


----------



## Micara

I also read children's books. 

IC that I just spent $80 at the book fair at my daughter's school. I bought 2 books for her. I bought 4 books for me. :blush:

Has anyone read "House of the Scorpion"?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel like crying. I weighed m'self, was SUPER happy, then was asked to weigh myself again, so I did, and then it said I'd gained 5 pounds. 

..I love how life likes to piss on my parades. That son of a bitch.


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I feel like crying. I weighed m'self, was SUPER happy, then was asked to weigh myself again, so I did, and then it said I'd gained 5 pounds.
> 
> ..I love how life likes to piss on my parades. That son of a bitch.


You've probably heard this before but your weight can fluctuate by even 10 lbs. the week before your period--I know I've had many a tearful conversation with my nutritionist assuring me I was okay.


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> You've probably heard this before but your weight can fluctuate by even 10 lbs. the week before your period--I know I've had many a tearful conversation with my nutritionist assuring me I was okay.



Yep, hormones can play a HUGE part. In the week before/of my period i retain water like a cactus and usually am about 7lbs heavier than at any other time of the month.


----------



## spiritangel

Gingembre said:


> Yep, hormones can play a HUGE part. In the week before/of my period i retain water like a cactus and usually am about 7lbs heavier than at any other time of the month.



I dont know about kg/pounds wise but for me I can fluxuate up to 10" in my hips around girl time and retaining water ect isnt much fun either 

huggles


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm somewhat of a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm somewhat of a Grammar Nazi.


Eat, Grandma v Eat Grandma---Sometimes being a grammar Nazi is all that's between you and cannibalization.


----------



## rellis10

IC I have a soft spot for a good Curry....:eat2:


----------



## BigIzzy

IC...people look at me weird when they see a fat white guy who's a picky eater!


----------



## CastingPearls

BigIzzy said:


> IC...people look at me weird when they see a fat white guy who's a picky eater!


That's because thin people think all fat people are gluttons. <sigh>


----------



## rellis10

IC I've started looking at hawaiian shirts and thinking "hmmmm, you know i think i can pull it off"


No....Just No....Never.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have been fighting the urge to totally ignore the bills and buy new clothes


----------



## mossystate

rellis10 said:


> IC I've started looking at hawaiian shirts and thinking "hmmmm, you know i think i can pull it off"
> 
> 
> No....Just No....Never.



That right there is going to get you some rep.


----------



## KaliCurves

IC Im a emotional mess. All I want to do is cry.


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> That right there is going to get you some rep.


you know, I missed that the first time, Mossy! Good catch!!

Rellis10----Pull it off!!!


----------



## mossystate

CastingPearls said:


> you know, I missed that the first time, Mossy! Good catch!!
> 
> Rellis10----Pull it off!!!



No...no...I don't like those shirts.


----------



## spiritangel

KaliCurves said:


> IC Im a emotional mess. All I want to do is cry.



huggles KaliCurves, pm me if you need a shoulder or somone who isnt involved to listen


----------



## rellis10

mossystate said:


> No...no...I don't like those shirts.



Ooooo, i think i started my first argument


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> Ooooo, i think i started my first argument


no..no...not at all..fear not.


----------



## spiritangel

there is a good simpsons quote for Hawaiian shirts

it goes something like this "Marge there is only two reasons to wear a hawaiian shirt one is if your a big fat party animal the other is if your a gay guy and bart isnt a big fat party animal" is the epp where they befriend the gay guy who is into really kitch stuff cracks me up everytime


----------



## Micara

I like Hawaiian shirts! Weird Al wore them all the time. Although, come to think of it, I did always want to rip them off of him... Not sure if that was the shirt's effect though... :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> I like Hawaiian shirts! Weird Al wore them all the time. Although, come to think of it, I did always want to rip them off of him... Not sure if that was the shirt's effect though... :smitten:


Yes---I'm thinking of that hottie Gabriel Iglasias and his Hawaaian shirt routine.


----------



## BigIzzy

IC...Gabriel Iglesias is awesome!:bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess I Broke down and downloaded IMVU.

Wow. Epic Fail, Megan. Epic Fail.


----------



## Gingembre

I confessss....*whispers*....I got my "downstairs" pierced yesterday! Heheh :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Gingembre said:


> I confessss....*whispers*....I got my "downstairs" pierced yesterday! Heheh :happy:



OMG, you are so brave! Did it hurt?


----------



## Gingembre

It hurt like a beast for the 3-5 seconds it took, but as soon as was done I couldn't feel it anymore. The only time it has hurt a bit since is when I have been cleaning it.

I have wanted it doing for ages so am pleased with myself for finally getting up the nerve to do it!

By far the worst bit of the whole experience was the fact that the piercer was one of the best looking (and nicest) young men I have ever seen! *major blushes*


----------



## Aust99

Gingembre said:


> It hurt like a beast for the 3-5 seconds it took, but as soon as was done I couldn't feel it anymore. The only time it has hurt a bit since is when I have been cleaning it.
> 
> I have wanted it doing for ages so am pleased with myself for finally getting up the nerve to do it!
> 
> By far the worst bit of the whole experience was the fact that the piercer was one of the best looking (and nicest) young men I have ever seen! *major blushes*





FARK!!! Very brave... well done girl....... :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Gingembre said:


> It hurt like a beast for the 3-5 seconds it took, but as soon as was done I couldn't feel it anymore. The only time it has hurt a bit since is when I have been cleaning it.
> 
> I have wanted it doing for ages so am pleased with myself for finally getting up the nerve to do it!
> 
> *By far the worst bit of the whole experience was the fact that the piercer was one of the best looking (and nicest) young men I have ever seen!* *major blushes*



Oooh, nice! At least you had a lovely view during the experience 
I reckon you are pretty darn cool, Gingembre!


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, nice! At least you had a lovely view during the experience
> I reckon you are pretty darn cool, Gingembre!



I second that, never really wanted to get that done but go you for being so brave and doing something you wanted to do


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> I confessss....*whispers*....I got my "downstairs" pierced yesterday! Heheh :happy:


Yeah girl!! Kudos for having the brass ovaries to do it!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that I think I scared my mother on the phone a moment ago. Apparently, I was too "peppy" and had "had too much coffee." Well, when you come up with jokes such as "But Mom, my brother and I will be playing World of Warcraft in your honor! We'll just play it upside down! WoW upside down is Mom!" it's no surprised she thought I had lost it.

I also C, unrelated to the first, that I suddenly have a great urge to go play Calvinball.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Gingembre said:


> It hurt like a beast for the 3-5 seconds it took, but as soon as was done I couldn't feel it anymore. The only time it has hurt a bit since is when I have been cleaning it.
> 
> I have wanted it doing for ages so am pleased with myself for finally getting up the nerve to do it!
> 
> By far the worst bit of the whole experience was the fact that the piercer was one of the best looking (and nicest) young men I have ever seen! *major blushes*



I think I'm feeling a little faint right now!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm jealous of my friend... 

I also Confess, All I really want right now, is for a lovely man to look me in the eyes and tell me I'm beautiful. Meaningfully.


----------



## supersoup

Gingembre said:


> I confessss....*whispers*....I got my "downstairs" pierced yesterday! Heheh :happy:



oh man, most favorite piercing i've ever had. still don't know why i took it out!


----------



## Micara

IC that I eat Skittles weirder than anyone on the planet.

First I dump them out on my desk. Then I separate them by color. Then I put the red and purple ones back in the bag and give them away. Then I divide the rest into columns. I make sure all the columns are even by eating the extra ones first. Then I eat them 2 by 2, starting with whatever color I feel like, and making sure they're even up to the end. I have no idea why I do this, but I think maybe I freaked Eric out a little today when I confessed. :blush:


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> IC that I eat Skittles weirder than anyone on the planet.
> 
> First I dump them out on my desk. Then I separate them by color. Then I put the red and purple ones back in the bag and give them away. Then I divide the rest into columns. I make sure all the columns are even by eating the extra ones first. Then I eat them 2 by 2, starting with whatever color I feel like, and making sure they're even up to the end. I have no idea why I do this, but I think maybe I freaked Eric out a little today when I confessed. :blush:



Don't be worried about that. I may have raised my eyebrow, but that is not something that will freak me out. It will take a lot more than that to freak me out.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> IC that I eat Skittles weirder than anyone on the planet.
> 
> First I dump them out on my desk. Then I separate them by color. Then I put the red and purple ones back in the bag and give them away. Then I divide the rest into columns. I make sure all the columns are even by eating the extra ones first. Then I eat them 2 by 2, starting with whatever color I feel like, and making sure they're even up to the end. I have no idea why I do this, but I think maybe I freaked Eric out a little today when I confessed. :blush:





Weirdo890 said:


> Don't be worried about that. I may have raised my eyebrow, but that is not something that will freak me out. It will take a lot more than that to freak me out.



Yeah, I think he wants you to freak him out.


----------



## Paquito

Micara said:


> IC that I eat Skittles weirder than anyone on the planet.
> 
> First I dump them out on my desk. Then I separate them by color. Then I put the red and purple ones back in the bag and give them away. Then I divide the rest into columns. I make sure all the columns are even by eating the extra ones first. Then I eat them 2 by 2, starting with whatever color I feel like, and making sure they're even up to the end. I have no idea why I do this, but I think maybe I freaked Eric out a little today when I confessed. :blush:



I do something somewhat similar. I dump out all of Skittles, than put one of each color back in the bag. I arrange the rest in a rows, then eat remainders until there are even numbers of each flavor. Then I eat each row separately until just the ones in the bag remain, so I eat all six together.


----------



## Crystal

Micara said:


> IC that I eat Skittles weirder than anyone on the planet.
> 
> First I dump them out on my desk. Then I separate them by color. Then I put the red and purple ones back in the bag and give them away. Then I divide the rest into columns. I make sure all the columns are even by eating the extra ones first. Then I eat them 2 by 2, starting with whatever color I feel like, and making sure they're even up to the end. I have no idea why I do this, but I think maybe I freaked Eric out a little today when I confessed. :blush:



So...not only do we both love Nancy Drew, but we also both separate our Skittles by color!

Though, I eat all of them...and I eat them in order of least favorite to favorite (yellow, green, orange, purple, red). But still, I've never met anyone else who separated them!

So, were we separated at birth or something?


----------



## Micara

free2beme04 said:


> I do something somewhat similar. I dump out all of Skittles, than put one of each color back in the bag. I arrange the rest in a rows, then eat remainders until there are even numbers of each flavor. Then I eat each row separately until just the ones in the bag remain, so I eat all six together.





Crystal said:


> So...not only do we both love Nancy Drew, but we also both separate our Skittles by color!
> 
> Though, I eat all of them...and I eat them in order of least favorite to favorite (yellow, green, orange, purple, red). But still, I've never met anyone else who separated them!
> 
> So, were we separated at birth or something?



I am so glad that I am not the only person who does this! I get the strangest looks when people walk by my desk and see my happy little rainbow! LOL Now at least I know that I'm not crazy! Thanks guys!


----------



## Tad

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that I think I scared my mother on the phone a moment ago. Apparently, I was too "peppy" and had "had too much coffee." Well, when you come up with jokes such as "But Mom, my brother and I will be playing World of Warcraft in your honor! We'll just play it upside down! WoW upside down is Mom!" it's no surprised she thought I had lost it.
> 
> I also C, unrelated to the first, that I suddenly have a great urge to go play Calvinball.



Doh, out of rep....would have hit you up for the Calvinball reference


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Tad said:


> Doh, out of rep....would have hit you up for the Calvinball reference



Well you've just entered the Song Zone, so start singing the I'm Very Sorry Song.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Crystal said:


> So...not only do we both love Nancy Drew, but we also both separate our Skittles by color!
> 
> Though, I eat all of them...and I eat them in order of least favorite to favorite (yellow, green, orange, purple, red). But still, I've never met anyone else who separated them!
> 
> So, were we separated at birth or something?



HOLY CRAP. I do this with my Skittles too! And I also eat them in order of my least favorite (green, orange, yellow, purple, red) Maybe we're triplets???


----------



## Fluffy51888

Oh, and I seperate my M&M's by color, too. And since they taste the same, I eat the color that I have the most of first, then work my way to the one I have the least of.


----------



## Wagimawr

Fluffy51888 said:


> M&M's


A vastly better choice. :happy:


----------



## Micara

Fluffy51888 said:


> Oh, and I seperate my M&M's by color, too. And since they taste the same, I eat the color that I have the most of first, then work my way to the one I have the least of.



YES!!! I do this too!!!! OMG We are totally Nancy, Bess, and George!! Or triplets!! LOL


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC we need to start OCD thread


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> YES!!! I do this too!!!! OMG We are totally Nancy, Bess, and George!! Or triplets!! LOL


And I do it with gummy bears and Skittles as well. An OCS thread is def in order.


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> HOLY CRAP. I do this with my Skittles too! And I also eat them in order of my least favorite (green, orange, yellow, purple, red) Maybe we're triplets???



And you eat them least favorite to favorite, too? That's extremely weird. I'm starting to think that we really ARE the same person. 



Wagimawr said:


> A vastly better choice. :happy:



Uhh, negatory. Skittles FTW. 



Micara said:


> YES!!! I do this too!!!! OMG We are totally Nancy, Bess, and George!! Or triplets!! LOL



Just as long as I'm not Bess. She's much too peppy and happy and boy-crazy and annoying.


----------



## Micara

Crystal said:


> Just as long as I'm not Bess. She's much too peppy and happy and boy-crazy and annoying.



Haha, I'm totally Bess. Just ask anyone!


----------



## Jes

If I were gonna venture into the porn/paysite world, I think my name would be 

Treasure Seagull.


----------



## spiritangel

hehe if you do it the game that was around way its name of your first pet and first street you lived on 

I would be mitzi rae lol that always cracks me up if your ever looking for an amusing way to pass time google name generators there are oodles of them


----------



## Micara

spiritangel said:


> hehe if you do it the game that was around way its name of your first pet and first street you lived on
> 
> I would be mitzi rae lol that always cracks me up if your ever looking for an amusing way to pass time google name generators there are oodles of them



I never had a pet, so I used my middle name (Camille) and my 2nd street (Rosaria). I think that sounds pretty good. Camille Rosaria. My first street was "Arrowhead" which sounds kind of stupid.


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> hehe if you do it the game that was around way its name of your first pet and first street you lived on
> 
> I would be mitzi rae lol that always cracks me up if your ever looking for an amusing way to pass time google name generators there are oodles of them


That would make mine Tootsie Fulton. Which would be appropriate.


----------



## rellis10

IC I only heard about my job interview today, it's in a week, and i'm ALREADY pulling my hair out worrying about it.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am so tired, I could pass out (but I do not want to go to bed too early and wake up at like 3am only to start the tiredness all over again):doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My Inner Nerd has been Slipping out again...and I likes it. 

Maybe if I let it out more I'll find myslef a romantic nerd of my own? Lol!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I never had a pet,



You poor, poor soul. It's a wonder how you came out of that only partially scarred for life.


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You poor, poor soul. It's a wonder how you came out of that only partially scarred for life.



Don't worry about me. I'm stealing Eric's dog, Zeke. He's an adorable black pug. I'm going to name him Sid Vicious. Sssshhh!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Don't worry about me. I'm stealing Eric's dog, Zeke. He's an adorable black pug. I'm going to name him Sid Vicious. Sssshhh!



I thought you would be a bit too busy doing........other things while there.


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I thought you would be a bit too busy doing........other things while there.



Well, Mizz, I do have 6 days!! I can find time for a little puppy-napping. Provided that it doesn't take _too_ long...  :blush:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Well, Mizz, I do have 6 days!! I can find time for a little puppy-napping. Provided that it doesn't take _too_ long...  :blush:



<snicker> I'm sure you'll be busy the entire time.


----------



## Proner

IC that working with only three hours of sleep wasn't a really good idea, hahaha at least my zombie walk entertained the kids!


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <snicker> I'm sure you'll be busy the entire time.



For the record, I'm not really stealing Eric's dog. I don't even like animals. I'm actually not very comfortable around them. See, that comes from not ever having a pet! So now you can feel sorry for me, Mizz. I do kind of like birds, though. My friend has 7 birds. I even let one of them stand on my head once.


----------



## Linda

Fluffy51888 said:


> Oh, and I seperate my M&M's by color, too. And since they taste the same, I eat the color that I have the most of first, then work my way to the one I have the least of.



Ok not something I should even admit to....definate OCD tendancies...lol

I not only seperate the M & M's by color but they have to be in even numbers. If not they go to M & M heaven (garbage)


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Linda said:


> Ok not something I should even admit to....definate OCD tendancies...lol
> 
> I not only seperate the M & M's by color but they have to be in even numbers. If not they go to M & M heaven (garbage)



I do something similar, if I'm sitting there trying to make them last or placing a palmful on the table during a euchre game. I separate them by color. I eat them starting with my least favorite color and working to my favorite. If I have an odd number of my least favorite, I'll eat one with one of my next least favorite. Then I work my way, 2-by-2, to my favorite color.

[Alternately, I shove a handful in my mouth. That works, too. I'm don't always display OCD tendencies because, really, sometimes one just has to get chocolate into oneself as quickly as possible.]

I think a lot of people have some OCD tendencies about certain things. We just each have our "thing". Probably some leftover quirk from days where we had to be concerned about the details that others overlook for sheer survival. I'm not sure how counting my M&Ms relates, exactly, but I'm convinced of this! LOL Seriously, I notice a lot of people have issues over things that don't bother me at all, and I have my own quirks that make my friends snicker and poke fun [lovingly, of course].


----------



## kayes22

rellis10 said:


> IC I've started looking at hawaiian shirts and thinking "hmmmm, you know i think i can pull it off"
> 
> 
> No....Just No....Never.



That made me laugh SO hard. hahaha.


----------



## rellis10

kayes22 said:


> That made me laugh SO hard. hahaha.



My pleasure Kayes.


I also confess i'm soooooo not looking forward to tommorow morning since i have to visit the jobcentre. My soul dies a little every time i go into that place


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> For the record, I'm not really stealing Eric's dog. I don't even like animals. I'm actually not very comfortable around them. See, that comes from not ever having a pet! So now you can feel sorry for me, Mizz. I do kind of like birds, though. My friend has 7 birds. I even let one of them stand on my head once.



I told you that you were scarred for life since you didn't have a pet!!!!!!

All of mine have been loving to use my head as a landing strip lately. <sigh>



Linda said:


> Ok not something I should even admit to....definate OCD tendancies...lol
> 
> I not only seperate the M & M's by color but they have to be in even numbers. If not they go to M & M heaven (garbage)



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo!!!! It's a crime to throw away candy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



rellis10 said:


> I also confess i'm soooooo not looking forward to tommorow morning since i have to visit the jobcentre. My soul dies a little every time i go into that place



I hope things go well for you! That sort of thing is always so difficult, but try to keep your spirits up.


----------



## rellis10

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I hope things go well for you! That sort of thing is always so difficult, but try to keep your spirits up.



Just got back and it wasnt too bad...except that they got me mixed up with another R. Ellis and that wasted another ten minutes of my morning trying to sort out exactly who i was.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

rellis10 said:


> Just got back and it wasnt too bad...except that they got me mixed up with another R. Ellis and that wasted another ten minutes of my morning trying to sort out exactly who i was.



It could have been worse...they could have gotten you mixed up with another fat person, you know since we all look alike.  Yeah, I've had that happen to me more than once. :doh:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I confess I am soooooo bored that I don't know what to do with myself! All the complaints I made about school and being so stressed, now with all this time on my hands I'm going stir-crazy! ha


----------



## swamptoad

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I confess I am soooooo bored that I don't know what to do with myself! All the complaints I made about school and being so stressed, now with all this time on my hands I'm going stir-crazy! ha




ironies of life. *doh*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

My Timneh African Grey parrot is an FA. I kid you not.


----------



## Micara

IC that Gargamel from Smurfs is kinda sexy. Especially now that I found out he's being played by Hank Azaria! WOOHOO!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I <3 the Smurfs....


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> IC that Gargamel from Smurfs is kinda sexy. Especially now that I found out he's being played by Hank Azaria! WOOHOO!



omg they are making a smurfs movie awesome

and he will make a great gargamel

oooh thats almost as good as knowing we lucky australians get to see the dark crystal sequal first


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I love my men pale, chunky, and EPICALLY PWNING EVIL. _One Level at a time, boys. One Level at a time  &#9829;&#9829;_


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> omg they are making a smurfs movie awesome
> 
> and he will make a great gargamel
> 
> oooh thats almost as good as knowing we lucky australians get to see the dark crystal sequal first



WOW I didn't even know they were making a sequel to The Dark Crystal -- hope it turns out good!


----------



## BigIzzy

IC...that Ratzo9 needs to be banned, because he's a total a-hole!

P.S. just ask ButlerGirl09 what he pm'ed her if you doubt it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigIzzy said:


> IC...that Ratzo9 needs to be banned, because he's a total a-hole!
> 
> P.S. just ask ButlerGirl09 what he pm'ed her if you doubt it.



She needs to contact a mod if she's received something like that.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

MisticalMisty said:


> She needs to contact a mod if she's received something like that.



Don't worry, I did. He was just sharing his frustration about my distress.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Don't worry, I did. He was just sharing his frustration about my distress.



Whatever he said..I hope that you don't let it bother you too much.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

MisticalMisty said:


> Whatever he said..I hope that you don't let it bother you too much.



Oh I'll be just fine now that the problem has been taken care of! :happy: I appreciate your concern.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Today has been one of those days. One let down after another.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC Today has been one of those days. One let down after another.



Hugs YPP mayby a good nights sleep and a fresh start in the morning will help?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

spiritangel said:


> Hugs YPP mayby a good nights sleep and a fresh start in the morning will help?


I Hope so.
Then again, I'm just hoping I actually Sleep. Lol.


----------



## Fluffy51888

IC I just spent the most AMAZING weekend with my boyfriend, and now he's back in NC, three hours away.  Happy about the weekend, sad that he's gone. :really sad:


----------



## Blackjack

IC that it just ain't lemonade unless there's ice cubes floating in it.

Also: R.I.P. Paul Newman. Your food line is awesome.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I wish I could shoot pool like Jackie Gleason in the Hustler. Blasted crummy hand/eye coordination.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I have no clue what PWNing someone is.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to saying SHUT UP over and over in my head today at work.
(I also confess to giving the finger to someone through a partition-they couldn't see it but it felt good to wave it)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

"pwn" is just another way of spelling "own." If you "own" someone you show them up or best them at something.


----------



## Nutty

IC I'd prefer if someone gloats to me, they would use real words, not video game slang mumbo jumbo


----------



## Fuzzy

Cornbread.. there's nothing wrong with that! 

(thank you, GEF, you really made my day)


----------



## Crystal

IC that I spent the weekend with someone who doesn't have cable.

I missed the House Season 6 Finale. 

I swore I would never, ever buy anything on iTunes. 

I just paid $2.99 for the episode because I couldn't wait until it was posted online. I'm pathetic. 

Also: HOLY SHIT, Cuddy.


----------



## Wagimawr

Nutty said:


> IC I'd prefer if someone gloats to me, they would use real words, not video game slang mumbo jumbo


IC I'd prefer you learn modern slang or GTFO MY INTERNETS, kthxbai.

 (of course, not all of it. "where my [insert plural offensive term here] at?" can go away pls.)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wagimawr said:


> IC I'd prefer you learn modern slang or GTFO MY INTERNETS, kthxbai.
> 
> (of course, not all of it. "where my [insert plural offensive term here] at?" can go away pls.)


IC, I Lawl'd at Wag's response.

Best. EVER. :happy:

Especially The Stuff in White.


----------



## Blackjack

Wagimawr said:


> IC I'd prefer you learn modern slang or GTFO MY INTERNETS, kthxbai.



QFT.......


----------



## isamarie69

IC I miss MSN The zone, Yahoo groups, and Myspace. But really can not get into Facebook.


----------



## luscious_lulu

*rolls eyes* my laptop fell on my foot. I'm pretty sure my toe is broken.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I just LOL'd at the news.

"Open Carry Advocate Charged with Shooting two men, killing one."

He claims he did it in self defense.
The survior is telling a MUCH Different story.


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I find British television far more entertaining than American television.


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> IC that I find British television far more entertaining than American television.


Funny--Spouse said the same thing about how he prefers Canadian TV. The porn is much better.....


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Funny--Spouse said the same thing about how he prefers Canadian TV. The porn is much better.....



I wouldn't know about that. I don"t get Canadian TV on our TV. We used to have CBC on cable, but lost it when we went to satellite.


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> I wouldn't know about that. I don"t get Canadian TV on our TV. We used to have CBC on cable, but lost it when we went to satellite.


He's a sat geek and subscribes to it through an int'l broker.


----------



## mossystate

My Yahoo seems to be working again. Messenger logs in and I get a message from someone who says he knew me from Dims chat. I don't remember him...asked his name...still don't recall. So, I figure it was one of those, " oh, she must be fat if she is on my contact list, so I will say hi " kind of situuuuations. He opens with " hey stranger ", which is odd when you don't remember someone. 

Me - so, were you a chatter who chatted in public, or just a PM sender...trying to remember

Him - I chatted in the room

Me - good boy

Him - haha, I guess I get brownie points for that lol

Me - well, I wouldn't go that far...heh

Him - I'm not embarrassed liking fat girls and I never have been

Me - Is that to be admired? Why would you even say that to me.

Him - Because a lot of girls always ask me if I would be embarrassed about taking them out on a date

Me - well, I didn't ask you that...see, lots of men think you are doing a fat ' girl ' a favor by asking them out

* then a quick schooling took place...etc..etc

Me - I think you missed my point

Him - I didn't miss it, I just moved on in the conversation

Me - Oh...gee...as long as you are OK and done with it...lol...A***?...I think this conversation is over...I don't remember you and you strike me as one of those guys who think you are doing fat women a favor..adios

Him - fuck off bitch

Me - * some colorful remarks.. 

Him - Just because you haven't gotten laid in a year ( shhhh, don't tell him it has been longer than that ) YOU FAT PIECE OF BLUBBER................

-------------------------
It's always riiiiiiiiiiight there...isn't it?



I can't say I really missed Yahoo Messenger...


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> My Yahoo seems to be working again. Messenger logs in and I get a message from someone who says he knew me from Dims chat. I don't remember him...asked his name...still don't recall. So, I figure it was one of those, " oh, she must be fat if she is on my contact list, so I will say hi " kind of situuuuations. He opens with " hey stranger ", which is odd when you don't remember someone.
> 
> Me - so, were you a chatter who chatted in public, or just a PM sender...trying to remember
> 
> Him - I chatted in the room
> 
> Me - good boy
> 
> Him - haha, I guess I get brownie points for that lol
> 
> Me - well, I wouldn't go that far...heh
> 
> Him - I'm not embarrassed liking fat girls and I never have been
> 
> Me - Is that to be admired? Why would you even say that to me.
> 
> Him - Because a lot of girls always ask me if I would be embarrassed about taking them out on a date
> 
> Me - well, I didn't ask you that...see, lots of men think you are doing a fat ' girl ' a favor by asking them out
> 
> * then a quick schooling took place...etc..etc
> 
> Me - I think you missed my point
> 
> Him - I didn't miss it, I just moved on in the conversation
> 
> Me - Oh...gee...as long as you are OK and done with it...lol...A***?...I think this conversation is over...I don't remember you and you strike me as one of those guys who think you are doing fat women a favor..adios
> 
> Him - fuck off bitch
> 
> Me - * some colorful remarks..
> 
> Him - Just because you haven't gotten laid in a year ( shhhh, don't tell him it has been longer than that ) YOU FAT PIECE OF BLUBBER................
> 
> -------------------------
> It's always riiiiiiiiiiight there...isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I really missed Yahoo Messenger...



Oh how mature, you didn't give him the affection and praise he desired so he called you blubber. A winner is he! Mossy, I'm surprised you didn't drop trou on your webcam and show him the goods.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Wagimawr said:


> IC I'd prefer you learn modern slang or GTFO MY INTERNETS, kthxbai.
> 
> (of course, not all of it. "where my [insert plural offensive term here] at?" can go away pls.)



Dude my brain can only remember the terms have the time. Of course, I'm still not as big of a n00b as u r.


----------



## mossystate

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh how mature, you didn't give him the affection and praise he desired so he called you blubber. A winner is he! Mossy, I'm surprised you didn't drop trou on your webcam and show him the goods.



 Yeah...I smelled his stinky odor right away. He is no luver of bbw!


----------



## Wagimawr

Famouslastwords said:


> Dude my brain can only remember the terms have the time. Of course, I'm still not as big of a n00b as u r.


Forgetting is allowed, loserface.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess I was at the grocery store and this song came on and he sung "jacket in your hand" and I heard "jack it in your hand" and I thought OMG. And so it was all I could do to keep from laughing like Beavis and Butthead the whole time...and then after the song was over I had "jack it in your hand" stuck in my head the whole time in I was in the store. So I'm like singing it to my boyfriend and stuff. Funtimes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Lately I've been more irritable, and drinking more than usual. No Idea Why.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Both of these can be signs of depression. Just saying... Take care of yourself, sweetie.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just wasted 2 1/2 hours on one game of bloon tower defense. it was fun. I am addicted and that's bad.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

That would explain a lot, actually.


----------



## Fuzzy

IC that I read the BBW Forum quite alot.. but I'll never post there. I feel.. like I don't belong.. for some odd reason.


----------



## Lovelyone

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I read the BBW Forum quite alot.. but I'll never post there. I feel.. like I don't belong.. for some odd reason.



Maybe you feel that way cos you aren't..a woman?


----------



## KittyKitten

Some transvestites look even better than real women.

Here's a pic of Eddie Murphy's transvestite prostitute,Shalimar, who later died from a fall from her apartment.







'She' looked like Beyonce. It is said she died right before she was finishing her book on her numerous celebrity escapes! Hmmm...


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> Some transvestites look even better than real women.
> 
> Here's a pic of Eddie Murphy's transvestite prostitute,Shalimar, who later died from a fall from her apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'She' looked like Beyonce. It is said she died right before she was finishing her book on her numerous celebrity escapes! Hmmm...


Was she the one who he got caught in the limo with?


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I just got sucked into my first Twitter trend- #lesserbooks


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC Lately I've been more irritable, and drinking more than usual. No Idea Why.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Both of these can be signs of depression. Just saying... Take care of yourself, sweetie.




Yeppers, listen to BBM.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, Even in my dreams, I Can't Kiss him. 
What an Idgit.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC, Even in my dreams, I Can't Kiss him.



This.....so much!


----------



## Fuzzy

In my dreams, I can't swim, I can't even float.. I sink to the bottom. 
And then I realize I'm breathing underwater.. which is really cool, but not for long, I'm too far down to reach the ladder. :doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords

happyface83 said:


> Some transvestites look even better than real women.
> 
> Here's a pic of Eddie Murphy's transvestite prostitute,Shalimar, who later died from a fall from her apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'She' looked like Beyonce. It is said she died right before she was finishing her book on her numerous celebrity escapes! Hmmm...



Not to be a nit-picking bitch, but Eddie Izzard is a transvetite, THAT is a transsexual. Transvestites are just cross dressers.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fuzzy said:


> In my dreams, I can't swim, I can't even float.. I sink to the bottom.
> And then I realize I'm breathing underwater.. which is really cool, but not for long, I'm too far down to reach the ladder. :doh:


NOT saying this is you, but just so you know, drowning dreams are an oft-overlooked symptom of sleep apnea.


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> NOT saying this is you, but just so you know, drowning dreams are an oft-overlooked symptom of sleep apnea.



Your concern is noted. Thank you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Just saying it for _anyone_ really who happens to read this thread and has experienced a lot of them. It was a symptom I never knew about... and I was tested and my test came back negative the first time... I thought for 6 years that I didn't have it when I really did, badly...


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> IC that I spent the weekend with someone who doesn't have cable.
> 
> I missed the House Season 6 Finale.
> 
> I swore I would never, ever buy anything on iTunes.
> 
> I just paid $2.99 for the episode because I couldn't wait until it was posted online. I'm pathetic.
> 
> Also: HOLY SHIT, Cuddy.



Well exCUUUUUSE me


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that I just went Apartment Hunting for the first time ever. I was both a bit frazzled, and a bit surprised at the process - never took as long as I expected, and it seems none of the places quite turned out as expected. Further proof that online research is NEVER enough! Assumptions seem to disappear when you get on site. The idea that I could be moving in a matter of weeks is frightening! But, also so very exciting. Sadly, I kinda have my heart set on one place already, and I'm trying not to... LoL


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that I just went Apartment Hunting for the first time ever. I was both a bit frazzled, and a bit surprised at the process - never took as long as I expected, and it seems none of the places quite turned out as expected. Further proof that online research is NEVER enough! Assumptions seem to disappear when you get on site. The idea that I could be moving in a matter of weeks is frightening! But, also so very exciting. Sadly, I kinda have my heart set on one place already, and I'm trying not to... LoL



Maybe you're looking in the wrong places, looking with too low a budget, or have too high expectations. I moved across country, to an apartment, sight unseen, on the word of my boyfriend's father that it was fine, and with the complaints of his friend that it was too small and that the stairs were steep. The apartment is perfect for what I need.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, I cry when I see the Veterans. 
Whether they be Marching in Parades, or On the News.
I End up like, Silently Sobbing.
It's so weird. It's like I Just get Overwhelmed with emotion, but I can't tell what emotion it is.


----------



## Haunted

Doublte Post


----------



## Haunted

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC, I cry when I see the Veterans.
> Whether they be Marching in Parades, or On the News.
> I End up like, Silently Sobbing.
> It's so weird. It's like I Just get Overwhelmed with emotion, but I can't tell what emotion it is.



that would be Gratitude, Maybe Pride, with a hint of humility. and of course the utmost respect.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Seeing the quotes at the bottom of Haunted's post really makes me miss seeing mergirl around here.  I see her elsewhere, but I still miss her here.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I'm sick.  Boo.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, I am stunned.

My friends sister is 26 or something like that.
She's got 2 kids, and just left her abusive husband.
Now she's in love with a 16 year old that she talks to online.


----------



## Fuzzy

*Want*


----------



## Surlysomething

I say SHUT UP under my breath a lot. Everywhere.

Work, home, shopping, you name it.

SHUT UP.



Noise pollution is killing my spirit.


----------



## Micara

Surlysomething said:


> I say SHUT UP under my breath a lot. Everywhere.
> 
> Work, home, shopping, you name it.
> 
> SHUT UP.
> 
> 
> 
> *Noise pollution is killing my spirit. *



I know what you mean. I sit next to the loudest person on the planet. Everything she does is at an obscene decibel level. Like right now, I am enjoying listening to her personal phone conversations on the company line, while in the background, her cell phone buzzes and she pounds on the keyboard. 

I usually deal by sighing so heavily that I blow my papers off the desk, and roll my eyes so much that I think I am beginning to suffer from permanent optical damage. 

I really need a job where I sit in a little room by myself and NEVER deal with people. Where are those jobs???


----------



## Paquito

Micara said:


> I know what you mean. I sit next to the loudest person on the planet. Everything she does is at an obscene decibel level. Like right now, I am enjoying listening to her personal phone conversations on the company line, while in the background, her cell phone buzzes and she pounds on the keyboard.
> 
> I usually deal by sighing so heavily that I blow my papers off the desk, and roll my eyes so much that I think I am beginning to suffer from permanent optical damage.
> 
> *I really need a job where I sit in a little room by myself and NEVER deal with people. Where are those jobs???*



Give me one when you find them. My coworker is loud, disruptive, redneck, and tells jokes that only 5 year old tractor drivers would laugh at. It needs to stop. I'm going to have a stroke.


----------



## Famouslastwords

free2beme04 said:


> Give me one when you find them. My coworker is loud, disruptive, redneck, and tells jokes that only 5 year old tractor drivers would laugh at. It needs to stop. I'm going to have a stroke.



Your mama's so dumb she put 2 quarters in her ears and said she was listening to 50 cent!


----------



## Surlysomething

Micara said:


> I know what you mean. I sit next to the loudest person on the planet. Everything she does is at an obscene decibel level. Like right now, I am enjoying listening to her personal phone conversations on the company line, while in the background, her cell phone buzzes and she pounds on the keyboard.
> 
> I usually deal by sighing so heavily that I blow my papers off the desk, and roll my eyes so much that I think I am beginning to suffer from permanent optical damage.
> 
> I really need a job where I sit in a little room by myself and NEVER deal with people. Where are those jobs???




Exactly. 

I need to move out to the country so all I hear are hummingbirds coming at me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I just realized why my hands smell like a mixture between skunk and roadkill.


I worked on cleaning our pool today.
Which was slimy and full of decaying leaves and bugs and mold and mildew and everything 

Then got hurried into the house for dinner, after merely rinsing them Via the sprinkler that was on and my jeans.


..Joy.
I think I'll bee are bee now. 
Must.. Scrub..Smell...Away.


----------



## Fuzzy

IC it snowed on us today. Blizzard conditions during the morning commute.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I just realized why my hands smell like a mixture between skunk and roadkill.
> 
> 
> I worked on cleaning our pool today.
> Which was slimy and full of decaying leaves and bugs and mold and mildew and everything
> 
> Then got hurried into the house for dinner, after merely rinsing them Via the sprinkler that was on and my jeans.
> 
> 
> ..Joy.
> I think I'll bee are bee now.
> Must.. Scrub..Smell...Away.



I tried to rep you to say "Ewwww" but it says i have to spread it around.


*edit* As to why this deserves rep, it takes some balls to eat after doing that crap and then merely rinsing one's hand in sprinklers. BIG HAIRY BALLS.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Famouslastwords said:


> I tried to rep you to say "Ewwww" but it says i have to spread it around.
> 
> 
> *edit* As to why this deserves rep, it takes some balls to eat after doing that crap and then merely rinsing one's hand in sprinklers. * BIG HAIRY BALLS*.



Oh Dear.
Seems someones found out my secret.
Well, Now I Must Kill Joo.
Batman Powers Activate!.. .. _or not. _


Lol, And Yeah, It was a total EWWWWW Moment.


----------



## KittyKitten

I feel like I am not where I should be in life right now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I missed my opportunity to call him by 20 minutes because I fell asleep.

I have never felt such immense anger and sadness at the same time.
I've cried, but yet felt like beating the stuffing out of something I'm so mad at myself for sleeping.

:/ UGH! Useless Body! It's so damn UNCOOPERATIVE!


----------



## jenboo

i/c that i am annoyed as hell because of someone who claims (loudly) to be a fa online is hiding it like it is something to be ashamed of in the real world


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

jenboo said:


> i/c that i am annoyed as hell because of someone who claims (loudly) to be a fa online is hiding it like it is something to be ashamed of in the real world



Unfortunately, that's very common.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC "Pumpkin Pie" is an EPIC WIN Shot. 

...Totally.


----------



## willowmoon

IC, strawberry cheesecake is my greatest weakness.


----------



## Proner

IC that weather could change my mood so easily... today is cloudy and rainy and I feel gloomy.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i'm a little iffy of the "everything" package of television channels we are getting installed tomorrow. It's going to add to my sedentary lifestyle that i'm trying to conquer. oohh so many channels!! (hubby gave me those puppy dog eyes and i couldn't' say no)


----------



## rellis10

HottiMegan said:


> IC that i'm a little iffy of the "everything" package of television channels we are getting installed tomorrow. It's going to add to my sedentary lifestyle that i'm trying to conquer. oohh so many channels!! (hubby gave me those puppy dog eyes and i couldn't' say no)



Soooooo many channels and nothing on ANY of them 

IC My stomach is churning....less than 12 hours untill i awake for my first day of honest gainful work in a looooong time.


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> IC My stomach is churning....less than 12 hours untill i awake for my first day of honest gainful work in a looooong time.






Breath in ... breath out


----------



## BBW4Chattery

rellis10 said:


> Soooooo many channels and nothing on ANY of them
> 
> IC My stomach is churning....less than 12 hours untill i awake for my first day of honest gainful work in a looooong time.



Have a GREAT 1st day of work!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

rellis10 said:


> Soooooo many channels and nothing on ANY of them
> 
> IC My stomach is churning....less than 12 hours untill i awake for my first day of honest gainful work in a looooong time.



so true about the channels 

I'm sure you'll do just fine on your first day of work. I wish you success


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Good luck at your new job Rellis


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> IC My stomach is churning....less than 12 hours untill i awake for my first day of honest gainful work in a looooong time.



Fingers crossed for a great first day!


----------



## Christov

I have a date tomorrow, and I'm massively nervous.

Why am I nervous? I'm convinced I don't have enough money to show the lady a good time.

Sometimes it sucks being a broke kid occasionally dating a girl from a rich family.


----------



## spiritangel

Christov said:


> I have a date tomorrow, and I'm massively nervous.
> 
> Why am I nervous? I'm convinced I don't have enough money to show the lady a good time.
> 
> Sometimes it sucks being a broke kid occasionally dating a girl from a rich family.



Christov there are sooo many things you can do that will impress a girl and dont cost loads, you could make a yummy picnic and take her somewhere nice to eat it, (you said your a great baker making home made bread and dessert is sure to win you brownie points)

You could do something fun like rollerblading/movies/outdoor concert, really pays to know what is happening in your area

what is she into?


----------



## Aust99

IC I'm feeling overwhelmed by the whole process...


----------



## Christov

spiritangel said:


> Christov there are sooo many things you can do that will impress a girl and dont cost loads, you could make a yummy picnic and take her somewhere nice to eat it, (you said your a great baker making home made bread and dessert is sure to win you brownie points)
> 
> You could do something fun like rollerblading/movies/outdoor concert, really pays to know what is happening in your area
> 
> what is she into?


She isn't really a big fan of outdoorsy stuff, but she does like going to cafes, or the theatre, and we both _love_ the cinema.

The only major problem is that she lives in London, so I have to travel down to see her. To avoid spending upwards of £40 on train fare, I have to wait for special offers, which kind of limits how often we can see each other, so I feel I always have to make a good impression (tomorrow will be our 3rd date). 

I can't take stuff down to her either because of how unwieldy it will be to navigate a packed train, the tube, and the streets of London with a picnic basket.


----------



## willowmoon

The good thing is that this will be your third date with this girl, so you must have at least made a good enough impression on the first date. Just be yourself, relax, & have fun -- it doesn't sound like the income level difference is that big of a deal to her, otherwise there probably wouldn't have even been a second date to begin with. Heck, maybe she might even make the trip to meet up with you. Hope all goes well !!


----------



## Christov

Ehhh, I dunno why I'm getting so nervous. It'll probably be fine, and if not, I'll go find a bar and drink until it is.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I'm a tad bit OCD about my PM box. I must keep it cleared out to less than 20 saved items, or I get a bit anxious.  I'm not that way about my email's inbox though.


----------



## Micara

I confess that after this afternoon, Eric and I are going to be on the worst posters list.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I confess that after this afternoon, Eric and I are going to be on the worst posters list.



Noooooooooooooooo! The two of you warm the heart.


----------



## Micara

I confess that my former next-door neighbor and baby-sitter (who, coincidentally, was on that show "Big Brother" a few years back) was arrested for reckless homicide last week, and I didn't even recognize her in her mugshot.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I confess that my former next-door neighbor and baby-sitter (who, coincidentally, was on that show "Big Brother" a few years back) was arrested for reckless homicide last week, and I didn't even recognize her in her mugshot.



...........glad she's 'former'........


----------



## spiritangel

Christov said:


> She isn't really a big fan of outdoorsy stuff, but she does like going to cafes, or the theatre, and we both _love_ the cinema.
> 
> The only major problem is that she lives in London, so I have to travel down to see her. To avoid spending upwards of £40 on train fare, I have to wait for special offers, which kind of limits how often we can see each other, so I feel I always have to make a good impression (tomorrow will be our 3rd date).
> 
> I can't take stuff down to her either because of how unwieldy it will be to navigate a packed train, the tube, and the streets of London with a picnic basket.




You do know you can have an indoor picnic right?? and that you dont necessarily have to have the big fancy basket you could just put it in a backpack

as long as you do something you both enjoy I am sure youw ill be fine you made it to a thiird date so she must like you


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am a little disappointed in myself for letting words on a page get me riled up. GGrrrrr. I hope to do better in the future.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I am a little disappointed in myself for letting words on a page get me riled up. GGrrrrr. I hope to do better in the future.



Happens to all of us!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Iwannadoit.Iwannadoit.Iwannadoit.
I don't care it's been years.
Iwannadoit.Iwannadoit.IWannadoit.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Your Plump Princess said:


> Iwannadoit.Iwannadoit.Iwannadoit.
> I don't care it's been years.
> Iwannadoit.Iwannadoit.IWannadoit.


IC I broke down and did_ it._
But I can't make this a habit again.

[I hate that I have an addictive personality]


..BONUS CONFESSION***
I Confess, I Love The Simpsons!


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am supposed to be watching what I am eating...and I just watched 10 chocolate chip cookies just jump into my mouth and drown themselves with milk. 

showing my cookie love.


----------



## lalatx

I confess that I sometimes talk with a extremely country accent to tourists for the simple fact that it amuses me. I actually only have a very slight southern accent but I can sound very country when the occasion calls for it.

Me and 2 friends talked with British accents to people during SXSW as well so maybe I just like talking with different accents.


----------



## Micara

I confess that I made a major confession last night to someone that I love very much, and it turned out alright, and I'm happy that I have it off of my chest.


----------



## spiritangel

IC that being single and living on my own yes I talk to myself, erm even worse I talk to my bears as they are being created


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that I've been heavily thinking about finding myself a FWB. It's bad because it goes against a lot of things I thought about myself, but I'm sick of feeling lonely and unlovable/unattractive and at least an FWB could make that go away for a bit, even if it's not actual commitment.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CarlaSixx said:


> IC that I've been heavily thinking about finding myself a FWB. It's bad because it goes against a lot of things I thought about myself, but I'm sick of feeling lonely and unlovable/unattractive and at least an FWB could make that go away for a bit, even if it's not actual commitment.



For me, FWB just made me feel even more worthless. Like what, I was good enough to fuck but I wasn't good enough to date/be with. I would suggest you try to hold out a little bit longer. You are worth so much more than FWB. You are a beautiful, smart, funny girl. Don't worry. Good things come in time.


----------



## lalatx

CarlaSixx said:


> IC that I've been heavily thinking about finding myself a FWB. It's bad because it goes against a lot of things I thought about myself, but I'm sick of feeling lonely and unlovable/unattractive and at least an FWB could make that go away for a bit, even if it's not actual commitment.



The whole FWB is great& fun if that is what both of you really want. But it does not seem that is what you want. You want a real relationship with commitment and love. You would just be settling and that will make you feel worse in the end.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm looking up colleges in Southern California.
Thing is, I don't even know wtf I'm looking for.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I miss my "ex". We're still friends. But as much as I miss him, whenever I talk to him, it's just.. weird? Mostly because he talks about his boyfriend/s to me. It wouldn't bother me, really, if I didn't still like him. 


I have _ALL_ the luck.


----------



## Never2fat4me

spiritangel said:


> IC that being single and living on my own yes I talk to myself, erm even worse I talk to my bears as they are being created



Nothing wrong with that - just means that you like having a conversation with someone intelligent!


----------



## Christov

Making bears...?

My gosh. A *BEAR* ALCHEMIST.


----------



## Lamia

IC My coworker told me I was very pagan. I was telling her about the spider in my bathroom and the egg sac that it has made. I told her about the snake that lives under my porch. I named it Slytherin..original I know :doh: The other day it was slithering across the sidewalk and as it was slowly moving into the hedge I took my finger and caressed it's tail then I felt bad that I scared it.  It was very warm from laying in the sun and scaly. 

Tonight at work there is a moth that keeps landing on my chest like a little broach. I feel like Gandalf. I held out my hands and let it land in them and then I whispered to it. I am still waiting for a Giant Eagle to come and rescue me from this call center....


----------



## lalatx

spiritangel said:


> IC that being single and living on my own yes I talk to myself, erm even worse I talk to my bears as they are being created




That really is not that bad. If you go to the build a bear store they force you to talk to the bears and give them hearts and what not. So you are simply doing it at home


----------



## willowmoon

CarlaSixx said:


> IC that I've been heavily thinking about finding myself a FWB. It's bad because it goes against a lot of things I thought about myself, but I'm sick of feeling lonely and unlovable/unattractive and at least an FWB could make that go away for a bit, even if it's not actual commitment.



I agree with points that both FLW & Lala made ... sometimes a FWB is nice & all, there's obviously the plus side to the physical release aspect of it. I've been in those FWB situations before and it's kind of an empty, unfulfilling feeling shortly afterwards. Personally, I'd say hold off on doing the whole FWB thing and just be a little more patient. I'm sure there are certain days where you want to say f**k that shit, but I think in the long run it's for the best. You're an attractive girl, and based on what I've seen of your posts, you have a great personality to boot. Good luck and I hope you make the decision that's right for you!


----------



## lalatx

I confess that the Huggie's Jean Diaper commercial is quite disturbing. " When its number 2 I look like number 1. I poo in blue." wtf???


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i'm practically counting the minutes until Alex takes a nap. I'm so tired and want a nap myself. I stayed up WAY too late last night!


----------



## Lamia

IC that I am really happy that it was national donut day or something. I got to work tonight and there are donuts!! Hurray!! Well, some donuts that have been sitting here all day, but they're still fresh. 

I went to sleep at noon today and got up at 8 and came straight to work for my 10 hours shift and failed to get anything to eat. I was going to get something out of the vending machine, but it's overpriced garbage. 

I made a New Years Resolution to stop eating crap that I didn't truly enjoy, just to eat something. 

I ate a cinnamon roll and now I am eating an Apple Fritter. :bow::eat1:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think this board needs an "Insomniacs" Thread. 
Also Confessing, Person that is Poster may be more out of it than she appears.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I have found that Adam Sessler from X-Play is secretly Alton Browns Twin.

Proofz:


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> IC that I am really happy that it was national donut day or something. I got to work tonight and there are donuts!! Hurray!! Well, some donuts that have been sitting here all day, but they're still fresh.
> 
> I went to sleep at noon today and got up at 8 and came straight to work for my 10 hours shift and failed to get anything to eat. I was going to get something out of the vending machine, but it's overpriced garbage.
> 
> I made a New Years Resolution to stop eating crap that I didn't truly enjoy, just to eat something.
> 
> I ate a cinnamon roll and now I am eating an Apple Fritter. :bow::eat1:



Reminds me of that classic Simpsons moment:

_Mr. Burns:_
... Stuffing his face with donuts on my time! That's right, keep eating ... little do you know you're drawing ever closer to the poison donut! [*cackles evilly, then stops abruptly*] There is a poison one, isn't there, Smithers?

_Smithers:_
Err ... no, sir. I discussed this with our lawyers and they consider it murder.

_Mr. Burns:_
DAMN THEIR OILY HIDES!!!!


----------



## lalatx

IC I came home this morning at 8 am and there where people getting tattoo's in my living room. Weirdest part this is not the 1st time so I just went to my room and went to sleep.


----------



## Vespertine

IC I spread my germs all over my club friends last night with impunity, and it is a nasty flu I have 

But I did have a great time


----------



## Rowan

willowmoon said:


> I agree with points that both FLW & Lala made ... sometimes a FWB is nice & all, there's obviously the plus side to the physical release aspect of it. I've been in those FWB situations before and it's kind of an empty, unfulfilling feeling shortly afterwards. Personally, I'd say hold off on doing the whole FWB thing and just be a little more patient. I'm sure there are certain days where you want to say f**k that shit, but I think in the long run it's for the best. You're an attractive girl, and based on what I've seen of your posts, you have a great personality to boot. Good luck and I hope you make the decision that's right for you!



Wow, a guy who doesnt go for the FWB thing...amazing. Nice to know there are some of you out there!


----------



## Saoirse

I confess that Im nervous that he won't call like he said he would. I want to trust him 100% but the guy I dated last summer screwed that up.

He will call.... right?


shit.


----------



## spiritangel

Saoirse said:


> I confess that Im nervous that he won't call like he said he would. I want to trust him 100% but the guy I dated last summer screwed that up.
> 
> He will call.... right?
> 
> 
> shit.




Hugs deep breaths if he is shy betting he has tried to call loads of times and chickened out.


----------



## Surlysomething

I really only do things out of necessity these days.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I really want to smack someone between the eyes for being a complete NIMROD, but I am not prone to violence. I need a chocolate!


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I really want to smack someone between the eyes for being a complete NIMROD, but I am not prone to violence. I need a chocolate!



huggles I need chocolate tooo but not gonna happen till late next week :-(


----------



## mossystate

Just heard on Food Network Cake Challenge -

" his woody looks really good "

" I hope to finish the head of woody "

" what's this?...that's wood "


Ok, so they were talking about Toy Story...and I am giggling like a 12 year old boy.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I totally have inappropriate feelings towards inappropriate people. If I were to let slip what I *really* think of these people, man, there'd be way too much drama going on. And that pretty much sucks, because I wanna share my happy feelings, too, ya know.

Not like these people I have feelings for would return the feelings... I highly doubt that would happen, but it still makes me feel happy to be able to FEEL anything, given the situations I've been through and what that made me go through in the hospital, too.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I confess I'm a wuss with 911 dialed in cautious anticipation on my phone. I just heard a large, metal BOOOOOOOOOOOM. 

This is only my 2nd night in this house so I don't know if that's a normal sound for the area or if an asteroid just hit a tractor.

Either way, every little sound now has me jumpin. Ugh... Thank goodness for the internet or I'd really be flipping out.


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Reminds me of that classic Simpsons moment:
> 
> _Mr. Burns:_
> ... Stuffing his face with donuts on my time! That's right, keep eating ... little do you know you're drawing ever closer to the poison donut! [*cackles evilly, then stops abruptly*] There is a poison one, isn't there, Smithers?
> 
> _Smithers:_
> Err ... no, sir. I discussed this with our lawyers and they consider it murder.
> 
> _Mr. Burns:_
> DAMN THEIR OILY HIDES!!!!



LOL I wasn't afraid though because I've been slowly giving myself small amounts of donut poison and letting it build up in my system so that if ever presented a poisoned donut I could shake it off.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I just geek'd out because I found out there is an adult toy named "Epona".


The Nerd in me laughed.
Hysterically.
To the point of tears. 


Then I realized _ No Megan, NOT like the Horse. _ And was all kinds of disappointed.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I was feeling terribly unloved and alone this morning. After a wonderful day with an amazing person yesterday, I went nuts with anxiety and self-loathing. This scares people away and that's the absolute last thing I should do.

So I got up off my ass, went out and got *another* application for a job at the hospital (in the past 2 years, I've applied there like 3 times).

A small part of me is dying to hear the phone ring, but I'm trying not to sweat it. I live an incredible life filled with supportive family and friends. I need to figure *myself* out instead of filling my time and thoughts with another person.

but man... he's so awesome.


----------



## Saoirse

... he's hung too.


----------



## Aust99

Saoirse said:


> ... he's hung too.


 Ha ha ha... nice!!:happy:


----------



## Bearsy

But as long as there is whiskey in the world
We can drink away the heartache
And drink away the girls
But we fall in love, but we never touch
As long as there is whiskey in the world.


----------



## spiritangel

Saoirse said:


> IC I was feeling terribly unloved and alone this morning. After a wonderful day with an amazing person yesterday, I went nuts with anxiety and self-loathing. This scares people away and that's the absolute last thing I should do.
> 
> So I got up off my ass, went out and got *another* application for a job at the hospital (in the past 2 years, I've applied there like 3 times).
> 
> A small part of me is dying to hear the phone ring, but I'm trying not to sweat it. I live an incredible life filled with supportive family and friends. I need to figure *myself* out instead of filling my time and thoughts with another person.
> 
> but man... he's so awesome.




big squishy hugs mayby its a reminder its time to put those old insecurities to rest, you said your both shy and overcomming that for some people can be really hard I imagine he is super nervous about calling ect


----------



## CarlaSixx

Bearsy said:


> But as long as there is whiskey in the world
> We can drink away the heartache
> And drink away the girls
> But we fall in love, but we never touch
> As long as there is whiskey in the world.



I confess... I've fallen in love with whiskey more often than with men.
And I find whiskey to be a better companion on nights out, too.
Which is probably why I'm single, lol.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I fucking LOVE this:






If I had the art skills, I'd totally do that on a $5.


----------



## Bearsy

Blackjack said:


> IC that I fucking LOVE this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the art skills, I'd totally do that on a $5.



If I had $5 I'd do that on a $5 hahaha.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Blackjack said:


> IC that I fucking LOVE this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the art skills, I'd totally do that on a $5.



I would pay a man $5 to do that to a $5 bill. LoL


----------



## Lamia

This reminds me of Lincoln's awesome performance in "Big Trouble in Little China". I'd like to see that on a $5 bill as well

IC that I want to buy a Kia just because hamsters are adorable and can rap really good.


----------



## Saoirse

Lamia said:


> This reminds me of Lincoln's awesome performance in "Big Trouble in Little China". I'd like to see that on a $5 bill as well
> 
> IC that I want to buy a Kia just because hamsters are adorable and can rap really good.



I have a Kia, but I wish I had the hamsters too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I used to dream of traveling, I used to want to be an Archeologist and study ancient civilizations. My biggest wish was that one day I'd be able to see the mayan temples.

Now I'm afraid to leave my house alone.
Infact, I -don't- leave my house alone, come to think of it.


...What happened to me? I used to be carefree and bold and full of life. Now I'm just..the opposite. 


IC, I've changed, and I don't like it, but don't know how to change back.


----------



## Saoirse

IC last night I was an emotional wreck and I cut off 5 inches of my hair. It felt wonderful.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Saoirse said:


> IC last night I was an emotional wreck and I cut off 5 inches of my hair. It felt wonderful.


There have been a handful of times I've wanted to do that.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Saoirse said:


> IC last night I was an emotional wreck and I cut off 5 inches of my hair. It felt wonderful.



I do that all the time. It's like my way of getting rid of emotional baggage... Cutting the ties, so to speak.
Really powerful and healing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, Recently, I've started noticing just how sexy Big Men are.. 

[Insert 'ME-OW!' type noise here]


----------



## lalatx

IC that I played volleyball in the pool yesterday with a soccer ball. This is one of the dumbest of my recent endeavors and the fact that 12 other people did it is even dumber. I jammed 2 of my fingers and had to pull them back into the socket. Sadly this is not the 1st time I have jammed my fingers by doing something this dumb. My fingers and hands still hurt.


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC, Recently, I've started noticing just how sexy Big Men are..
> 
> [Insert 'ME-OW!' type noise here]



Do other cat noises work as well?

"Oh Don Piaaaano" xD


----------



## SMA413

IC that my lease is up on my apartment next week, I'm leaving town tomorrow for five weeks, and I have no clue what my boyfriend and I are gonna do if we don't get this house we want to rent. I'm starting to freak out.


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im getting my nipples pierced this week.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC getting a puppy has removed all forms of a social life and I can't wait until she is an adult. It would make things ever so much easier  I love her and all, but it's been a month since I've really seen anyone.


----------



## Aust99

Today a kid got angry with me because they had gotten in trouble for misbehaving during play time... he called me a marshmallow (referring to me being a fatty)... I had to react accordingly for the disrespect but in my head I was laughing at his choice of words... In trying to be mean/ disrespectful, he made me laugh....

IC I made him cry... he felt so bad afterwards 

I'm not a mean teacher I swear, he was just frustrated and didn't express himself right.


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Today a kid got angry with me because they had gotten in trouble for misbehaving during play time... he called me a marshmallow (referring to me being a fatty)... I had to react accordingly for the disrespect but in my head I was laughing at his choice of words... In trying to be mean/ disrespectful, he made me laugh....
> 
> IC I made him cry... he felt so bad afterwards
> 
> I'm not a mean teacher I swear, he was just frustrated and didn't express himself right.



hugs I remember having to try and explain to my now 14 year old niece why she couldnt call aboriginal people chocolate people and all I could think of was how would you like to be called a marshmallow person lol she was under 5 at the time but darn it it made me want to laugh to needless to say she did stop calling them that but it took some convincing on my and my sisters part


----------



## willowmoon

IC freshly baked Toll House chocolate chip cookies are too damn good! Why did I have to eat so many last night?!? :doh:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that I am not supposed to be up this early... LoL


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> hugs I remember having to try and explain to my now 14 year old niece why she couldnt call aboriginal people chocolate people and all I could think of was how would you like to be called a marshmallow person lol she was under 5 at the time but darn it it made me want to laugh to needless to say she did stop calling them that but it took some convincing on my and my sisters part


 

I was not upset by this... I had to talk to him about it because of the disrespect to a teacher thing... but yeah... it was interesting today.. lol


----------



## willowmoon

Aust99 said:


> Today a kid got angry with me because they had gotten in trouble for misbehaving during play time... he called me a marshmallow (referring to me being a fatty)... I had to react accordingly for the disrespect but in my head I was laughing at his choice of words... In trying to be mean/ disrespectful, he made me laugh....
> 
> IC I made him cry... he felt so bad afterwards
> 
> I'm not a mean teacher I swear, he was just frustrated and didn't express himself right.



But who DOESN'T love marshmallows?


----------



## Aust99

lol.. I was thinking of getting a packet and putting them on my desk tomorrow... but I thought that would be too mean...


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Today a kid got angry with me because they had gotten in trouble for misbehaving during play time... he called me a marshmallow (referring to me being a fatty)... I had to react accordingly for the disrespect but in my head I was laughing at his choice of words... In trying to be mean/ disrespectful, he made me laugh....
> 
> IC I made him cry... he felt so bad afterwards
> 
> I'm not a mean teacher I swear, he was just frustrated and didn't express himself right.



Aww, his choice of words would have had me laughing inside as well. Could never fathom that you would be a mean teacher, but sometimes discipline is needed. On a side note, how about some Smores?


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> IC freshly baked Toll House chocolate chip cookies are too damn good! Why did I have to eat so many last night?!? :doh:



Oh yum! I would have been happy to help


----------



## Proner

IC I need to rest quickly, everyday I look more like a zombie.... I don't want to grumble "Greeeuh....Braaaaains" at the library!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Proner said:


> IC I need to rest quickly, everyday I look more like a zombie.... I don't want to grumble "Greeeuh....Braaaaains" at the library!


If you Do, Please Take Video. 


IC I got 9 hours sleep for once.... Boy, does it feel fantastic!


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im making a corset out of duct tape. Dont think itll be a real corset, but its corset-like. and its motherlickin DUCT TAPE!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've got a filthy mouth, especially when I'm mad, but I wouldn't change my pretty little mouth for nothin'.


----------



## mossystate

Sooooooo...which one of you is _______...and ___-___?


----------



## littlefairywren

Some people are really very stupid! You go on and keep digging your grave, buddy. If I had a shovel I would help you get there a whole lot faster!


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Some people are really very stupid! You go on and keep digging your grave, buddy. If I had a shovel I would help you get there a whole lot faster!



hugs am here if you wanna chat Lfw


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want one of these, I think it is just the cutest thing I've ever seen! 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/clearance/toysgoodies/ac8d/#description

Robotic Plant.
Pekoppa!


----------



## KittyKitten

One thing I like about DIMS is how generally respectful the women and men are with each other. Sometimes I go to another women's forum, in particular boards with predominantly black women, and you have male trolls bashing.


----------



## Gingembre

IC that while I am usually a happy singleton, with a couple of f**k buddies floating around for when I just wanna get my kicks, lately I'm feeling really down that I only seem to be able to find guys that want to sleep with me, and not those who actually want to spend time with me, or care about how I am. *sigh* i wants a boyfriend


----------



## Rowan

I confess that even though I am dead ass tired...I don't want and cant seem to get to sleep because I just really want someone of my own to curl up next to and hold me after how bad the last couple of weeks have been. *sigh*


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm tired and overwhelmed and its making me realize how young and naive I am. I have a habit of forgetting that.


----------



## sarie

i confess that i have had one man seriously interested in me in my twenty seven years (maybe more, but only one situation that i allowed myself to believe). we met our demise only a short while ago. i fear that i will never feel as comfortable, safe, loved, pretty, wholly myself, etc as i did when i was around him (a fa - i didn't know of this acronym at the time).


----------



## Saoirse

IC I got my nips pierced today. It was an awesome experience and my piercer was kick ass! Im a little sore, but pretty fucking happy.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> IC I got my nips pierced today. It was an awesome experience and my piercer was kick ass! Im a little sore, but pretty fucking happy.



Dude, ouch! 



sarie said:


> i confess that i have had one man seriously interested in me in my twenty seven years (maybe more, but only one situation that i allowed myself to believe). we met our demise only a short while ago. i fear that i will never feel as comfortable, safe, loved, pretty, wholly myself, etc as i did when i was around him (a fa - i didn't know of this acronym at the time).



The man who loves you will love all of you, be he FA or not. The man I'm with right now is awesome and he's not an FA. Every time I have a "fat day" he's always like "You're pretty," "you're beautiful," in response to my claims that everyone sees me as a fat cow. Don't get me wrong--an FA is great. But there are guys out there just waiting to love all of you as well, not despite the fact that you're fat, not because you are fat, just because. You smell me? (heh, usher quote HAD to use it)


----------



## cinnamitch

Famouslastwords said:


> Dude, ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> The man who loves you will love all of you, be he FA or not. The man I'm with right now is awesome and he's not an FA. Every time I have a "fat day" he's always like "You're pretty," "you're beautiful," in response to my claims that everyone sees me as a fat cow. Don't get me wrong--an FA is great. But there are guys out there just waiting to love all of you as well, not despite the fact that you're fat, not because you are fat, just because. You smell me? (heh, usher quote HAD to use it)



Yes, yes a thousand times this. This is what we deserve.


----------



## Micara

I confess that I hope I get to see Karma come after some certain people that have it coming.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> The man who loves you will love all of you, be he FA or not. The man I'm with right now is awesome and he's not an FA. Every time I have a "fat day" he's always like "You're pretty," "you're beautiful," in response to my claims that everyone sees me as a fat cow. Don't get me wrong--an FA is great. But there are guys out there just waiting to love all of you as well, not despite the fact that you're fat, not because you are fat, just because. You smell me? (heh, usher quote HAD to use it)



I smell you! Perfect post btw, my little FLW :bow:


----------



## Saoirse

Famouslastwords said:


> Dude, ouch!



Honestly, it wasnt too bad! My girls aren't really sensitive anyway, and although the initial piercing was kinda painful, it was over really quick! I love them! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

Saoirse said:


> Honestly, it wasnt too bad! My girls aren't really sensitive anyway, and although the initial piercing was kinda painful, it was over really quick! I love them! :wubu:




until you have to twist them and put rubbing alcohol on them (like you did when you got your ears pierced) boowahhahahahaha


----------



## Saoirse

fat9276 said:


> until you have to twist them and put rubbing alcohol on them (like you did when you got your ears pierced) boowahhahahahaha



My piercer told me rubbing alcohol is a no-no, so I bought some of their soap. Not gonna lie, they're sore and Im not looking forward to picking up dogs at work on Saturday...


----------



## AuntHen

Saoirse said:


> My piercer told me rubbing alcohol is a no-no, so I bought some of their soap. Not gonna lie, they're sore and Im not looking forward to picking up dogs at work on Saturday...





rubbing alcohol is OLD SCHOOL....makes you stronger...hahahaha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I have had hell trying to find someone for about six weeks to do some home improvements for me. I bailed on one guy that was too lazy to price materials or make a written estimate. It's been really surprising, in lieu of the crashed housing market and so many people in that industry being out of work, how many people say they want to work but never call you back or even bother to come and see what the job is. 

I don't get it. I'm a single parent with bills to pay so.....I get my ass out of bed every day and go to work to keep groceries on the table and the lights on. It's a simple exchange....I work and receive money for it. This concept seems to elude some people in this part of the world. 


I finally found someone to fix some bad spots on my living room floor and re-carpet it. I came home tonight and it looks MAGNIFICENT! Yay for pretty new carpet and padding. My girls are thrilled too


----------



## Saoirse

IC that this summer will be a summer of self-acceptance for me.

I want a bathing suit.
I want to wear sundresses and shorts
I want to show off my legs and arms
I dont care who sees my belly rolls
I want to open up to people
I want to show off my nipples to EVERYONE 


Last week, I had sex with an awesome dude and I got completely nekkid and felt totally comfortable and we had fun. A few days later I felt the need to tell him how I felt about my body and he said I had nice thighs (Im like OMG theyre so big!) and that I seem to carry myself very well and he didn't think I was really fat. I was like Yeaaa... Im fat. But Im starting to be cool with it. 

This summer is already starting to feel a billion times better than last year!


----------



## Blackjack

Saoirse said:


> I want to show off my legs and arms
> I dont care who sees my belly rolls
> 
> I want to show off my nipples to EVERYONE



My PM box is open. Just for the record.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> My PM box is open. Just for the record.



Don't do it Saoirse! Don't do it! It's a trap!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'd rather be a wolf than a sheep anyday.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I have always hated this emoticon and still do: :eat2:
Ick. Thank you.


----------



## Lamia

I confess my I found out my cat has worms this morning and now I am freaking out and picturing my intestines full of giant worms like Dune. 

He who controls the spice controls the Universe!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am sunburnt and tired.
I also Confess, I feel bad because Fathers Day snuck up on me this year.
It rained so much, I didn't have money to buy my dad gifts. So Once again he had to basically pay for his own. [He gave me 15$] 

The most expensive thing I bought him was his freaking card. 

I also got him two bookmarks, and a fine-tooth comb.

The only thing that -I- Paid for, was the pork roast I bought two weeks ago for the sole purpose of making it for fathers day. So it better turn out. [This is my first time cooking real food. Heh.. ]


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I am sunburnt and tired.
> I also Confess, I feel bad because Fathers Day snuck up on me this year.
> It rained so much, I didn't have money to buy my dad gifts. So Once again he had to basically pay for his own. [He gave me 15$]
> 
> The most expensive thing I bought him was his freaking card.
> 
> I also got him two bookmarks, and a fine-tooth comb.
> 
> The only thing that -I- Paid for, was the pork roast I bought two weeks ago for the sole purpose of making it for fathers day. So it better turn out. [This is my first time cooking real food. Heh.. ]



Here's a pretty much free gift: Make a coupon book with various things you'll do for them. Most printers or computers come with basic software for creating calendars, etc, so the cost for the project would just be paper and ink. They don't take long either. Here are some sites:

http://www.marthastewart.com/article/fathers-day-coupons

http://www.bhg.com/holidays/fathers-day/gifts/fathers-day-coupon-books/


----------



## willowmoon

liz (di-va) said:


> I have always hated this emoticon and still do: :eat2:
> Ick. Thank you.



Agreed. Every time I see it I think of that X-rated video game for the Atari 2600 called "Beat 'Em & Eat 'Em."

Here's the link in case in anyone's interested. WARNING: Adult content, possibly offensive to some! You've been warned -- although the graphics are on an Atari 2600, so don't expect much. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9aiVHUGwW8


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> Agreed. Every time I see it I think of that X-rated video game for the Atari 2600 called "Beat 'Em & Eat 'Em."
> 
> Here's the link in case in anyone's interested. WARNING: Adult content, possibly offensive to some! You've been warned -- although the graphics are on an Atari 2600, so don't expect much.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9aiVHUGwW8



HahaHa
I love the guy talking. LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Agreed. Every time I see it I think of that X-rated video game for the Atari 2600 called "Beat 'Em & Eat 'Em."
> 
> Here's the link in case in anyone's interested. WARNING: Adult content, possibly offensive to some! You've been warned -- although the graphics are on an Atari 2600, so don't expect much.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9aiVHUGwW8


...And Once again, you make me go "WTF?!"


IC It's amazing what game ideas have been taken seriously.
REALLY Amazing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> I confess my I found out my cat has worms this morning and now I am freaking out and picturing my intestines full of giant worms like Dune.
> 
> He who controls the spice controls the Universe!


My friend adopted a kitten who had worms and named her Wormbottom. We call her Wormbumbum, Worminator and Wormbo. She's a little gangsta cat.


----------



## liz (di-va)

willowmoon said:


> Agreed. Every time I see it I think of that X-rated video game for the Atari 2600 called "Beat 'Em & Eat 'Em."


Hah! Yeah. Totes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My Pork Roast Sandwiches were loved by everyone! Even my picky-as-hell little brother scarfed three down @[email protected]


<3 I am so overjoyed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My Pork Roast Sandwiches were loved by everyone! Even my picky-as-hell little brother scarfed three down @[email protected]
> 
> 
> <3 I am so overjoyed.



Congrats! I hate cooking.  Tried to rep you but couldn't.


----------



## Fuzzy

There are times when i'm at work and its the 3:00 stretch, and all I can think about is going south. Just sayin'.


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Congrats! I hate cooking.  Tried to rep you but couldn't.



Repped, by proxy.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I just noticed that 'multitasking' has 'tit' in it. MUL-TIT-ASKING. What does that _mean_?


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that not even the musical stylings of Mr. Bob Marley are helping me write this philosophy paper any faster... <sigh> Does anyone else feel like writing it for me?! Pretty pretty pleaseeeee!


----------



## willowmoon

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that not even the musical stylings of Mr. Bob Marley are helping me write this philosophy paper any faster... <sigh> Does anyone else feel like writing it for me?! Pretty pretty pleaseeeee!



Ugh. I remember taking a philosophy class in college, absolutely hated it. I feel for you!


----------



## Micara

I confess that I keep making excuses to walk past the newsroom because Dateline NBC is in there interviewing one of our reporters about a murder case. :blush:


----------



## Carrie

Micara said:


> I confess that I keep making excuses to walk past the newsroom because Dateline NBC is in there interviewing one of our reporters about a murder case. :blush:


I love that show, but if it's Keith Morrison, please punch him in the neck for me and tell him to dial it down a little. Or a lot.


----------



## Micara

Carrie said:


> I love that show, but if it's Keith Morrison, please punch him in the neck for me and tell him to dial it down a little. Or a lot.



It's just some random cameraman, but I managed to get into the background of a shot. Woohoo! Look for a fat girl in a black and white dress on Sept. 17!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

willowmoon said:


> Ugh. I remember taking a philosophy class in college, absolutely hated it. I feel for you!



Yeah well the real kicker is I'm in graduate school getting my doctorate in psychology... I didn't come into the program intending to take a philosophy class of any sorts. Oh boy was I shown wrong!  Thanks for the sympathy, you know how brutal it is!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that my depression has made it really hard to do my day to day cleaning. Somehow i manage to keep a marginally clean household. I have been cleaning for 4 hours today but still have to clean my bedroom, the kitchen and bathroom. I hate depression and how it interferes with my life. Here's the conundrum, i stress out at a mess. A clean house elevates my mood but my depression makes the desire/energy/will to clean hard.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> IC that my depression has made it really hard to do my day to day cleaning. Somehow i manage to keep a marginally clean household. I have been cleaning for 4 hours today but still have to clean my bedroom, the kitchen and bathroom. I hate depression and how it interferes with my life. Here's the conundrum, i stress out at a mess. A clean house elevates my mood but my depression makes the desire/energy/will to clean hard.




Sounds like you might need a reprieve for an hour or so perhaps? How about going out for ice cream with the kids or just a stroll down the block?

Oh and sit in the clean rooms when you get back  

I'm a mess stresser, too....don't beat yourself up over it. It always gets clean in the end, doesn't it?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I messed up horribly, because I got depressed.

_Joooy._


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I messed up horribly, because I got depressed.
> 
> _Joooy._



Hugs YPP lots of them, is it something that can be fixed? appologised for? explained?


----------



## HottiMegan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds like you might need a reprieve for an hour or so perhaps? How about going out for ice cream with the kids or just a stroll down the block?
> 
> Oh and sit in the clean rooms when you get back
> 
> I'm a mess stresser, too....don't beat yourself up over it. It always gets clean in the end, doesn't it?



Funny you should mention ice cream. We took the boys for $1 scoop night at baskin robbins. I didn't get my own ice cream but had some bites of Alex's cake flavored ice cream. (it was divine) And now all i need to do in the house is the boys room (never ending mess) and vacuum.


----------



## Saoirse

IC my nipples itch. But they arent sore!


----------



## lalatx

IC mosquitoes have decided that I am delicious. I beg to differ.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

spiritangel said:


> Hugs YPP lots of them, is it something that can be fixed? appologised for? explained?


no, It's not.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I've been (for the most part) only eating healthy foods since April. I would give my right arm, and left ass dimples for a hot fudge sundae with extra marshmallow and pecans on top.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I've been (for the most part) only eating healthy foods since April. I would give my right arm, and left ass dimples for a hot fudge sundae with extra marshmallow and pecans on top.



I totally know what you're talking about. I've been mostly vegan, veggie/whole foods since April too. When i get a taste of the "bad" stuff i get like a druggie in need of a fix. Cheese is my vice though


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i now know why mom was always mad at us kids growing up. It's a constant battle to keep things neat and organized when there are three people trailing behind you NOT putting their messes away. (i include hubby in that three people) It's pretty irritating. Especially when the big one doesn't get the hint


----------



## AuntHen

IC I have a crush on Landon Donovan


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I've missed you guys. I really need to stop by more often


----------



## Linda

IC that I had one too many beers after work.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Miss giggling at Christov's posts.


I also Confess, I feel totally Jipped, the uber-storms passed right over us. No rain, Nothing! But blew up just east of us.


----------



## KittyKitten

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I Miss giggling at* Christov's posts*.



I miss his spunk too.


----------



## liz (di-va)

happyface83 said:


> I miss his spunk too.


Exsqueeze me?


----------



## CarlaSixx

happyface83 said:


> I miss his spunk too.



Me three.

IC... I hate doing laundry. And I put it off for almost a month. I've just done 4 loads of laundry in one night. Going to bed at 4AM to be up at 10AM to get ready for a day running errands. This is not a good way to spend a sleepless night, especially when it's a night where all you want to do is sleep.

Therefore... I confess I wish clothes could wash themselves.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC: Panic attacks really, really suck. Constant anxiety too. My mother certainly isn't helping the situation.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC: Panic attacks really, really suck. Constant anxiety too. My mother certainly isn't helping the situation.



Soft and gentle hugs, Momma Bird 
I hope things improve soon, my sweet girl!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Soft and gentle hugs, Momma Bird
> I hope things improve soon, my sweet girl!



CHICKLET!!!!! :blush: :wubu:

Thanks, my wee birdie. :wubu: I hope things improve soon too.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I Miss giggling at Christov's posts.
> 
> 
> I also Confess, I feel totally Jipped, the uber-storms passed right over us. No rain, Nothing! But blew up just east of us.



me tooooo random crazyness seems to be down now 


Hugs MSB deep breaths and pleanty of them and if all else fails headphones and loud music


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I Miss giggling at Christov's posts.



Amen to that.


----------



## Lamia

I confess that I hate bras. It's the first thing that comes off when I come home even before my shoes. I also will sometimes drive over to my mom's house to check my email and not wear one. Mom doesn't care. I do walk with my arms in front of me though just in case someone sees me. I wish we could live in a world without them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lamia said:


> I confess that I hate bras. It's the first thing that comes off when I come home even before my shoes. I also will sometimes drive over to my mom's house to check my email and not wear one. Mom doesn't care. I do walk with my arms in front of me though just in case someone sees me. I wish we could live in a world without them.


A-MEN! 
I Second, Third, And Fourth this. :happy:


I also Confess, Today is such a wonderful day, I can't even tell I haven't slept yet.  <3 I like these kinds of days.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lamia said:


> I confess that I hate bras. It's the first thing that comes off when I come home even before my shoes. I also will sometimes drive over to my mom's house to check my email and not wear one. Mom doesn't care. I do walk with my arms in front of me though just in case someone sees me. I wish we could live in a world without them.



I too hate bras. They are insane torture devices.


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> I confess that I hate bras. It's the first thing that comes off when I come home even before my shoes. I also will sometimes drive over to my mom's house to check my email and not wear one. Mom doesn't care. I do walk with my arms in front of me though just in case someone sees me. I wish we could live in a world without them.



So agreed. My shoes come off in the car, and my bra comes off the second I am in the door.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have gotten some decent pictures of inchworms and butterflies while sitting outside today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

D: I confess I'm* really *worried about my grandma's pug

We've been outside all day, he's drank a bowl of water, and he hasn't even made an attempt to pee. I guess he has stones in his urethra/bladder. He's scheduled for surgery next week, but it might get bumped up. 

He's an older pug, but not THAT much older. Only like, 8 or 9. 

:'(


----------



## Saoirse

Your Plump Princess said:


> D: I confess I'm* really *worried about my grandma's pug
> 
> We've been outside all day, he's drank a bowl of water, and he hasn't even made an attempt to pee. I guess he has stones in his urethra/bladder. He's scheduled for surgery next week, but it might get bumped up.
> 
> He's an older pug, but not THAT much older. Only like, 8 or 9.
> 
> :'(



Im sure he'll be fine!! Pugs are so awesome, one of my favorite breeds! 


IC I had really sweaty sex this afternoon with a super hot guy. It was so. awesome. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I forgot I posted that!

He was just being a dramatic little sulker [his owner left today for a week's stay with my uncle.]


As soon as my aunt stuck him on a leash to go to the vet, BAM! He was peeing up a storm.

Someone give the damn pug an oscar, I swear. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl

CarlaSixx said:


> Me three.
> 
> IC... I hate doing laundry. And I put it off for almost a month. I've just done 4 loads of laundry in one night. Going to bed at 4AM to be up at 10AM to get ready for a day running errands. This is not a good way to spend a sleepless night, especially when it's a night where all you want to do is sleep.
> 
> Therefore... I confess I wish clothes could wash themselves.



IC that I'm jealous! I wish I had enough clothes to get me through a month without doing laundry! I have barely enough to get me through the work week!! LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx

goofy girl said:


> IC that I'm jealous! I wish I had enough clothes to get me through a month without doing laundry! I have barely enough to get me through the work week!! LOL



I don't get out of the house much so I wear old raggedy and torn/ill-fitting clothes the most... which makes clothes last in my stock way longer, lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have fallen in love with my nerdiness.
Growing up I always felt it was somehow "Taboo" for a girl to talk about anything not "hip". So I never talked about my love for videogames, or made pokemon references/jokes, nothing.

But now I've come to love it.
So, My Nerdcap is totally staying on.


[*Giggle*..when I say Nerdcap, I think of Mario with his hat, only it's dark pink with a big GN on it for 'Girl Nerd']


----------



## goofy girl

CarlaSixx said:


> I don't get out of the house much so I wear old raggedy and torn/ill-fitting clothes the most... which makes clothes last in my stock way longer, lol.



ahhhhhhhhhhh ok...in that case I can make it about 2 weeks! :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC They [the weathermen :rolleyes] were talking of bad weather for my area tonight. I'm excited. So therefore, I know it won't happen.

Oh, puddlesuckers. :/


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC They [the weathermen :rolleyes] were talking of bad weather for my area tonight. I'm excited. So therefore, I know it won't happen.
> 
> Oh, puddlesuckers. :/



I love midwestern storms. California storms suck. No thunder or lightning. I hope you get your storms


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I have way more fun with my gay friends than I ever do with my straight friends and even when they get smoochy-smoochy... I'm not as off-put by it as when it's my straight friends.


----------



## KittyKitten

It seems like 90% of the people who sign up for Dims only go to the paysite board.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that I now want some Win cake... :eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that I now want some Win cake... :eat2:


Just don't eat yourself! 


IC I'm really tired, but only physically.


----------



## goofy girl

happyface83 said:


> It seems like 90% of the people who sign up for Dims only go to the paysite board.



I thought it was more like 98%


----------



## willowmoon

goofy girl said:


> I thought it was more like 98%



Sadly enough, you're probably right.


----------



## freakyfred

IC that I am genuinely worried about what to do with my life. I shake it off and tell everyone I'm fine and I'll deal. But honestly, I haven't gotten a fudgin clue!


----------



## spiritangel

freakyfred said:


> IC that I am genuinely worried about what to do with my life. I shake it off and tell everyone I'm fine and I'll deal. But honestly, I haven't gotten a fudgin clue!



Best advice I have ever heard on that subject is to try everything that you may have a remote interest in, that way you can eliminate the stuff you hate and go from there, comes from a try everything and eventually you will find the right thing for you kinda approach 

hugs


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I think it's funny my friend's ex has deleted and blocked me on facebook.


----------



## freakyfred

spiritangel said:


> Best advice I have ever heard on that subject is to try everything that you may have a remote interest in, that way you can eliminate the stuff you hate and go from there, comes from a try everything and eventually you will find the right thing for you kinda approach
> 
> hugs



that's actualy sage advice. thank you :>


----------



## spiritangel

freakyfred said:


> that's actualy sage advice. thank you :>



Well it isnt mine it comes from a woman called SARK's grandfather but it is the one piece of advice I always pass onto youngsters and people in need, Hugs and goodluck with the search it can be hard to find your calling/passion in life but it sure makes it even sweeter when you do


----------



## CarlaSixx

spiritangel said:


> Best advice I have ever heard on that subject is to try everything that you may have a remote interest in, that way you can eliminate the stuff you hate and go from there, comes from a try everything and eventually you will find the right thing for you kinda approach
> 
> hugs



The problem I've encountered with this is the wasted money. Going off to college and Uni only to find out you're not actually interested in doing it anymore.

Not mention roadblocks if you can't go to school for it, etc.

It would be good advice if there wasn't problems attached to the idea.

I've tried every piece of advice and was met with horrible adversity. 
I'm beginning to believe I don't actually have a purpose in life.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

CarlaSixx said:


> The problem I've encountered with this is the wasted money. Going off to college and Uni only to find out you're not actually interested in doing it anymore.
> 
> Not mention roadblocks if you can't go to school for it, etc.
> 
> It would be good advice if there wasn't problems attached to the idea.
> 
> I've tried every piece of advice and was met with horrible adversity.
> I'm beginning to believe I don't actually have a purpose in life.



My dad, who joined the military reserves to put 6 kids through college, always taught us that you go to college to get an education, not to get a job. He didn't care if we never worked a day in our lives after that. [Well, okay, he did care that we were productive members of society, but he meant we could be stay at home parents or whatever, too.] He believed that education was never wasted, and most people need a more formalized way of being educated so what they know isn't full of holes and half-truths.

I totally respect people who become self-educated through reading, travel, experiencing life, whatever. One just has to make sure they're learning how to thing well and critically, balance viewpoints rather than finding only that which supports our previous beliefs, and sometimes find those who know the topic better than we do for teaching and mentoring.

Okay, enough ranting...

I believe every single person has a purpose in life, that you were put in this time and place for a reason. It might be a "grand" purpose meant to influence millions. It might be less than that, but it doesn't make your purpose any less important. Do we automatically know our purpose by age X, or is it sometimes revealed to us in hindsight? I think about the things I've gone through in life, the experiences I've had, and how I brought each thing I was able to bring forward into something else I was doing, even in a totally random way.

And don't confuse skills/talents with purpose either. Or callings with purpose. Some people are called to do one specific thing their entire life; they know their passion and it consumes their life. Others are supposed to do different things at different times. Some of us [and I put myself in this category] have a wide variety of interests and skills that don't necessarily overlap but can be used in one area for work, another area for volunteerism, and another area for sheer pleasure of a hobby.

I realize I'm rambling here. Being articulate is NOT one of my skills.  But if you're holding back on education because of real reasons [needing to get certain legitimate things taken care of first so you're not overwhelmed], work through those things. If you're using other things in life to make excuses, then you might want to examine the reasons why. If you truly don't believe a piece of paper is valid, then you won't be riddled with self-talk about "should" and you won't be insecure when other people give you crap. You'll know why you believe what you believe and can back it up.

And, if you want to talk... I will try to not be as preachy as I've been here... I'd be happy to talk with you. I currently run a small-medium adult education program, and I've had students who ranged anywhere from "I'm only doing this because my probation officer is making me but don't think I'm actually gonna show up" to "I will eat, sleep, and breathe school because I NEED this diploma". I know it's not a Canadian program, and I can't help with programmatic differences in the educational system, but I've spent a lot of time the last several years talking with a variety of students at a variety of points in their life. I'm happy to discuss.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to travel now, like, NOW-NOW. Like this minute now! Lol.

My cousin and I have been talking about her taking me when she goes back to NYC for a visit. [Which would be epiccc..] 

And her taking me to [texas, I believe?] when she goes to deal with figuring out all this [base] housing stuff she's doing for her husband. 



Now I really, *really *want to travel.
Grr.


----------



## lalatx

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I want to travel now, like, NOW-NOW. Like this minute now! Lol.
> 
> My cousin and I have been talking about her taking me when she goes back to NYC for a visit. [Which would be epiccc..]
> 
> And her taking me to [texas, I believe?] when she goes to deal with figuring out all this [base] housing stuff she's doing for her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I really, *really *want to travel.
> Grr.




I have the travel bug really really bad right now as well. What part of Texas is your cousin moving to?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

lalatx said:


> I have the travel bug really really bad right now as well. What part of Texas is your cousin moving to?


I can't remember, to be honest.
Her husband has her doing all the paperwork and stuff for Base Housing while he's in afghanistan [sp?]. 

And, I suck at geography.


----------



## lalatx

Your Plump Princess said:


> I can't remember, to be honest.
> Her husband has her doing all the paperwork and stuff for Base Housing while he's in afghanistan [sp?].
> 
> And, I suck at geography.



lol its ok I was just wondering, there are quite a few bases here biggest is Ft Hood in Killeen.


----------



## mossystate

Damn, that is fugly as all hell.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC I am really really missing someone at the moment... <sigh> :really sad:


----------



## Micara

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC I am really really missing someone at the moment... <sigh> :really sad:



Me too, girl, me too. We should go get a drink or something.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Micara said:


> Me too, girl, me too. We should go get a drink or something.



Misery loves company! Indeed we should go get a drink sometime soon


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CarlaSixx said:


> The problem I've encountered with this is the wasted money. Going off to college and Uni only to find out you're not actually interested in doing it anymore.
> 
> Not mention roadblocks if you can't go to school for it, etc.
> 
> It would be good advice if there wasn't problems attached to the idea.
> 
> I've tried every piece of advice and was met with horrible adversity.
> I'm beginning to believe I don't actually have a purpose in life.



You can volunteer to see if you're interested in a particular field, also taking adult education classes in various fields can help too. Through volunteering, I found interests that I never even thought of.  Then, go from there.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC I am really really missing someone at the moment... <sigh> :really sad:





Micara said:


> Me too, girl, me too. We should go get a drink or something.



Me three.... *group hug*


----------



## nettie

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC I am really really missing someone at the moment... <sigh> :really sad:





Micara said:


> Me too, girl, me too. We should go get a drink or something.





MzDeeZyre said:


> Me three.... *group hug*



((( hugs ))) girls.


----------



## nettie

MizzSnakeBite said:


> *You can volunteer to see if you're interested in a particular field*, also taking adult education classes in various fields can help too. Through volunteering, I found interests that I never even thought of.  Then, go from there.



This is such a brilliant suggestion! I, too, have had career choices and interests shaped by volunteering.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

MzDeeZyre said:


> Me three.... *group hug*





nettie said:


> ((( hugs ))) girls.



The hugs are much needed. Right back at you all!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> This is such a brilliant suggestion! I, too, have had career choices and interests shaped by volunteering.



Thanks!


----------



## Saoirse

IC that tonight I got really high and convinced myself that I was preggers.

But Im not.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have a nerd fetish. 
[DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING, HUH?]


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC there isn't enough money in the world to buy my wishes.
Or, at least, it often feels like it, lol.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC I am really really missing someone at the moment... <sigh> :really sad:





Micara said:


> Me too, girl, me too. We should go get a drink or something.





MzDeeZyre said:


> Me three.... *group hug*



Seems like the Midwest is having a down kind of weekend... Great big Midwestern HUGS to help you through it all! Hopefully you'll all find something to smile about tomorrow!


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am tired of being tired. IC that I am tired of being the one to always give in and say I am sorry...even if I wasn't the one that needed to. IC that I'm hungry right now and too lazy to go down the stairs to get something. IC that my day is boring as all get out and I haven't a clue as to what I shall do today (besides getting up the energy to finally go get a bite to eat). *sigh*


----------



## Linda

IC that I LOVE the smell of coffee brewing in the morning. Now if I could just find that cabana boy to bring it to me.


----------



## jdsumm

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I am tired of being tired. IC that I am tired of being the one to always give in and say I am sorry...even if I wasn't the one that needed to. IC that I'm hungry right now and too lazy to go down the stairs to get something. IC that my day is boring as all get out and I haven't a clue as to what I shall do today (besides getting up the energy to finally go get a bite to eat). *sigh*



UGH, I hate days like that!!! I have experienced enough of those days to understand where you are coming from. I often force myself to get out of the house if even just for a short drive or something. Sometimes it helps, sometimes...not so much. If nothing else, I send a message to myself that the tiredness or the depression, or whatever it is, doesn't get to win. Sending (((Hugs))) and energizing well wishes and prayers your way Lovelyone.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hey jdsumm, has anyone ever told you that you look like Renee Zellweger?!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am absolutely pissed off with what is called "the dating scene." If people wanna screw each other until their private parts fall off, that's their thing, but I'm not interested. Which, apparently, doesn't matter, because no one is interested in me, anyways.

FFFFAAAAAAACCCCCKKKKKK!!!

IC sometimes I think I'm better off shooting myself over the edge of a bridge than to continue living all the crap I do but keep to myself.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel like hell today. My back and hips are aching something fierce, I don't even want to shower, but it's so hot and muggy out If I don't I'll stink. :'/ When, WHEN Will it stop being so horribible out?! Blah.


----------



## jdsumm

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey jdsumm, has anyone ever told you that you look like Renee Zellweger?!



Only one other time before. Thanks!!


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I really don't want to be the only one that gets irritated by your behaviour. Oh sure, smile and the whole world smiles with you. Not me honey! I know you!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i am SOOOOO ready for Max to go to bed. He has been shouting at us and treating us like crap for 2 hours. It's going to be a nice relief for him to go to bed. He can be a trial sometimes.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that even tho Im on the rag, I wanted to jump that boy SO BAD.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It's a great cramp reliever. Just sayin.'


----------



## lalatx

IC that I have to wake up in 4 hrs for work and I could not be more awake right now.


----------



## Saoirse

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's a great cramp reliever. Just sayin.'



ooh I know... but I don't know how he feels about it. Maybe I'll bring it up if I see him this week. "Hey... so about my bleeding crotch..."

haha i love it!


----------



## Saoirse

IC I sharted in my shorts a few minutes ago. :doh:

Dont know why, not even feeling sick. Just tried to rip one... and it felt... icky. WHOOPS!!!


----------



## isamarie69

IC Dims can be annoying and yet addictive at the same time!


----------



## KittyKitten

Ah my best friend and sister of 16 years, she found a new boyfriend she is madly in love with it. My boyfriend is on vacation to his home country and I'm missing him greatly. She is always talking about her boyfriend--how wonderful he is, what happened today, etc, an frankly it's gets annoying sometimes.


----------



## Proner

IC that the growing heat is killing me slowly, do you think I have to put sauce on me to have a better taste when I will finally get roasted?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Proner said:


> IC that the growing heat is killing me slowly, do you think I have to put sauce on me to have a better taste when I will finally get roasted?


:wubu: Sauce-Covered Proner?...I Likes that idea.  Chocolate Sauce, that is 


Er.. I mean. 


I Confess It looks like rain here...and my mom wanted me to mow. 
:doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> IC that the growing heat is killing me slowly, do you think I have to put sauce on me to have a better taste when I will finally get roasted?



You're delicious just like you are.


----------



## rellis10

I confess i'm glad to see the rain here...it's cooled things down a bit. I'm just pleased it didnt rain when i was on my way home from work


----------



## Surlysomething

Listening to you eat at lunch is like listening to a pig at a trough. This doesn't even count the burping and moaning and groaning that you do all day.

It makes me nauseous.


----------



## rellis10

Surlysomething said:


> Listening to you eat at lunch is like listening to a pig at a trough. This doesn't even count the burping and moaning and groaning that you do all day.
> 
> It makes me nauseous.



I'm not sure who that's aimed at but i feel the same about my Dad....i have to listen to my mp3 player anytime i'm around him when he's eating. It may be anti-social during sunday lunch but it's the only way i can stop myself screaming at him.


----------



## Proner

Your Plump Princess said:


> :wubu: Sauce-Covered Proner?...I Likes that idea.  Chocolate Sauce, that is
> 
> 
> Er.. I mean.
> 
> 
> I Confess It looks like rain here...and my mom wanted me to mow.
> :doh:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're delicious just like you are.



Hahaha it's just if I have to end roasted because of this damn heat it will be better to have taste good 
Thanks for the compliments


----------



## CarlaSixx

Proner said:


> Hahaha it's just if I have to end roasted because of this damn heat it will be better to have taste good
> Thanks for the compliments



I second what they've said to you, btw


----------



## KnottyOne

IC that after wanting free time for like the past week I finally have it and have no idea what to do with it, not a fan :/


----------



## nettie

Pink Harley!!!

View attachment 81530


Oh, you so need to come home to mama!


----------



## lalatx

IC that I really want a ringmasters jacket b.c I have a outfit that it would look sick with.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am not as popular with the menfolk as I let myself think, and it effing SUCKS. :/



I worked myself up for a half hour trying to build enough courage to call my friend.
Even though he only said 3 things, I still heard his voice, and that made me happy, because I know he's not a phone person, but he still answered when I called..

..but then it dawned on me, nobody I call ever really _*wants*_ me to call them. I usually ask _*them*_ if I can.. And so, I went from extreme joy, to crushedness and crying again. Hip hip hooray for asshole emotions.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I stay away from the "what do you think about the previous poster" thread cos I am afraid that the next poster will not have anything nice to say about me.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I stay away from the "what do you think about the previous poster" thread cos I am afraid that the next poster will not have anything nice to say about me.



I think you would be pleasantly surprised. Give it a try, there is nothing but happy people in there. Besides, anyone who acts like a peckerhead gets smacked upside the head pretty quick


----------



## Saoirse

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I am not as popular with the menfolk as I let myself think, and it effing SUCKS. :/
> 
> 
> 
> I worked myself up for a half hour trying to build enough courage to call my friend.
> Even though he only said 3 things, I still heard his voice, and that made me happy, because I know he's not a phone person, but he still answered when I called..
> 
> ..but then it dawned on me, nobody I call ever really _*wants*_ me to call them. I usually ask _*them*_ if I can.. And so, I went from extreme joy, to crushedness and crying again. Hip hip hooray for asshole emotions.



Know that feeling. But dont let it get to ya! Some people just really hate talking on the phone.

I was wondering why the guy Im hanging out with hasn't called me. Turns out he and the roommates didnt pay the phone bill! haha


----------



## willowmoon

Saoirse said:


> Know that feeling. But dont let it get to ya! Some people just really hate talking on the phone.
> 
> I was wondering why the guy Im hanging out with hasn't called me. Turns out he and the roommates didnt pay the phone bill! haha



Doesn't he have a cellphone of his own?


----------



## Saoirse

willowmoon said:


> Doesn't he have a cellphone of his own?



yes, but where he lives... no cell reception! Same for where I live as well. If people need to contact me, have to call the house line!


----------



## willowmoon

Saoirse said:


> yes, but where he lives... no cell reception! Same for where I live as well. If people need to contact me, have to call the house line!



Oh that sucks! Sounds like the two of you have that initial chemistry -- or biology, I s'pose


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I stay away from the "what do you think about the previous poster" thread cos I am afraid that the next poster will not have anything nice to say about me.


Oh Terri, I agree with LFW. It's usually full of really positive upbeat people. Keep plugging along, buddy.


----------



## Fuzzy

My name is Fuzzy. And I'm a Farmville addict. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> My name is Fuzzy. And I'm a Farmville addict. :blush:


<pssssst Fuzzy--have you heard of Frontierville yet?>


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Oh Terri, I agree with LFW. It's usually full of really positive upbeat people. Keep plugging along, buddy.



The best part is SAYING the nice things to and about others... trust me.. my name sits in the waiting bin sometimes...hahaha. Instant thread killer boowahhahahaha  But truthfully it probably has more to do with people posting who don't really know me, you or whoever


----------



## Lovelyone

fat9276 said:


> *Snip... But truthfully it probably has more to do with people posting who don't really know me, you or whoever



This exactly...also I don't know most people who post on the forums in a personal way. I worry that I might sound repetitive when I say "Poster has insightful posts" all the time *giggles*


----------



## AuntHen

Lovelyone said:


> This exactly...also I don't know most people who post on the forums in a personal way. I worry that I might sound repetitive when I say "Poster has insightful posts" all the time *giggles*



I think that is why some comment on avatars...


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> <pssssst Fuzzy--have you heard of Frontierville yet?>



Yes, I'm addicted to Farmville, Frontierville, Cafe World, and Mafia Wars. (and I've started on, but lost interest in Treasure Isle, Vampire Wars, Farmtown, ZyngaPorker, and Yoville.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> Yes, I'm addicted to Farmville, Frontierville, Cafe World, and Mafia Wars. (and I've started on, but lost interest in Treasure Isle, Vampire Wars, Farmtown, ZyngaPorker, and Yoville.)


Um....ZyngaPorker? You hungry, Fuzzy? ROFL


----------



## nettie

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I stay away from the "what do you think about the previous poster" thread cos I am afraid that the next poster will not have anything nice to say about me.



I frequently feel the same way.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that my cousin knows me better than I thought and it kinda freaks me out.

I posted on FB that I had a huge list of things I need to buy for this weekend (paaaarrrtaaaaaay! with awesome boy!). He jokingly said-

1. lube
2. condoms
3. whiskey
4. weed

... which is actually part of my list. :doh:


----------



## DeerVictory

My feet are in the prairies but my heart is in Toronto.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I hate having spent over 20 minutes to get ready to leave my house, only to end up waiting an ENTIRE HOUR for someone to come and pick me up, only to have them say "Oops... Guess it's too late since the place closes in 5 minutes."
YOU FUCKING ASSHOLES!!!

I want to rip someone a new one like you wouldn't frikkin believe right now!


----------



## Proner

CarlaSixx said:


> I hate having spent over 20 minutes to get ready to leave my house, only to end up waiting an ENTIRE HOUR for someone to come and pick me up, only to have them say "Oops... Guess it's too late since the place closes in 5 minutes."
> YOU FUCKING ASSHOLES!!!
> 
> I want to rip someone a new one like you wouldn't frikkin believe right now!



Oh I could understand you, sorry that you spend so much time to get ready for nothing. One friend is ALWAYS late even if you call him one hour before to tell him to go you could be sure he will be like 1 or 2 hours late. For my birthday when he finally arrive the party was nearly over so yeah it's annoying, frustrating


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am so psyched that I am getting a Mic for my computer.
I Already have a Webcam, granted the quality is grainy as SHIT (but all the cams with mics in them are over my budget. ]

..To quote the amazing Herman Munster.






"DARN DARN DARN DARN DARN! *stomping* "


----------



## Saoirse

I just found out some nice gossip from a friend who I was in pipe band with. He has finally seen the light and is leaving the band soon.

IC that this makes me feel so happy. I HATE THE PEOPLE IN THAT BAND.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Fuzzy said:


> Yes, I'm addicted to Farmville, Frontierville, Cafe World, and Mafia Wars. (and I've started on, but lost interest in Treasure Isle, Vampire Wars, Farmtown, ZyngaPorker, and Yoville.)



Fuzz- I'm addicted to Castle Age (with my good friend Bubblebuttbabe from dims), Vampire Wars, and Cafe World. 


I lost interest in Cafe World once but it was because I couldn't cook everyday.

IC I GOT MY HAIR CUT TODEH.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> IC that my cousin knows me better than I thought and it kinda freaks me out.
> 
> I posted on FB that I had a huge list of things I need to buy for this weekend (paaaarrrtaaaaaay! with awesome boy!). He jokingly said-
> 
> 1. lube
> 2. condoms
> 3. whiskey
> 4. weed
> 
> ... which is actually part of my list. :doh:



Wow sounds like quite the partaaaaaaaaaay.

Now I feel old.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

My confession:

I'm ashamed to say that I'm eagerly awaiting the day when Tiggy is let out of the corner. He's pure entertainment.


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My confession:
> 
> I'm ashamed to say that I'm eagerly awaiting the day when Tiggy is let out of the corner. He's pure entertainment.


I'm so glad you said it first. I miss him so...LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am really badly obsessed with Canadian punk music and wish I could meet a guy that's into the bands I like, lol. And super-duper-extra bonus points if he has the same style as them!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My confession:
> 
> I'm ashamed to say that I'm eagerly awaiting the day when Tiggy is let out of the corner. He's pure entertainment.



Kimmie agrees with you


----------



## Your Plump Princess

littlefairywren said:


> Kimmie agrees with you


I Se-..er.. Thir-...er.. FOURTH that confession.
:blush:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> I'm so glad you said it first. I miss him so...LOL





littlefairywren said:


> Kimmie agrees with you





Your Plump Princess said:


> I Se-..er.. Thir-...er.. FOURTH that confession.
> :blush:



HAHA! 

---


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm baaaack!

Lol.

I'm not sure how I feel about Tiggy. Kind of don't want him back, but kinda do. Tiggy IS kind of entertaining.

--------

I confess, I am torn between going to the gym tonight or not.

The bad part is that I'm doing nothing more with my time than chores, errands, caring for my dog, and going to the gym. I need something better to do with my time but for now, the only "different" thing I've got going on is the gym stuff. Kinda cruddy


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about Tiggy. Kind of don't want him back, but kinda do. Tiggy IS kind of entertaining.



I know what you're talking about since some....no, many....lol...of his views are, well,.....crazy, but it's like watching a train wreck; ya can't look away!


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know what you're talking about since some....no, many....lol...of his views are, well,.....crazy, but it's like watching a train wreck; ya can't look away!


It's a thread wreck---it's freakin awesome and you can't help but look!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> It's a thread wreck---it's freakin awesome and you can't help but look!


QFT.


I have to admit though. I've never laughed so hard in my two years of being a member.
..NEVER.


----------



## lalatx

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know what you're talking about since some....no, many....lol...of his views are, well,.....crazy, but it's like watching a train wreck; ya can't look away!



It is like a watching a drunk 7 year old try to form sentences. Crazy, incomplete, insane sentences. Sometimes its fun to watch people crash and burn.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

lalatx said:


> It is like a watching a drunk 7 year old try to form sentences. Crazy, incomplete, insane sentences. Sometimes its fun to watch people crash and burn.



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## willowmoon

IC I am really, really tired. Definitely could go for a sugar kick-in-the arse kinda cereal, like this one:







As much as clowns creep me out, I always loved this clown -- he looks deliriously happy. 

And no Count Chocula cereal in the house either. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> IC I am really, really tired. Definitely could go for a sugar kick-in-the arse kinda cereal, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as clowns creep me out, I always loved this clown -- he looks deliriously happy.
> 
> And no Count Chocula cereal in the house either. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



ummm I have no idea why in America you put marshmallows in cereal but apparently American Marshmallows erm well to put in as a friend of mine said (and she has been trying to give them away cause she married an american and his mum sent her ginormous bags of them and people wont eat them ) SUX apparently your marshmallows are chewy and hard or some such if you ever tried our fluffy clouds of marshmallowy goodness youd know what marshmallow heaven is oooppps sorry I digress

please explain wtf marshmallows are doing in cereal?

oops and sorry to hear your out of suggary cereal Willowmoon, although you wouldnt survive in my house as I rarely buy the sugary cereals seem to have lost my love of coco pops and fruit loops this year....


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> ummm I have no idea why in America you put marshmallows in cereal but apparently American Marshmallows erm well to put in as a friend of mine said (and she has been trying to give them away cause she married an american and his mum sent her ginormous bags of them and people wont eat them ) SUX apparently your marshmallows are chewy and hard or some such if you ever tried our fluffy clouds of marshmallowy goodness youd know what marshmallow heaven is oooppps sorry I digress
> 
> please explain wtf marshmallows are doing in cereal?



Oh wow, I can't imagine marshmallows not being fluffy! How bizarre. But then pretzels over here (compared to the lovely looking ones in the US), are hard and nasty little sticks dredged in salt.


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow, I can't imagine marshmallows not being fluffy! How bizarre. But then pretzels over here (compared to the lovely looking ones in the US), are hard and nasty little sticks dredged in salt.



hey dont knock our crunchy pretzles I love them always wanted to try the bready us ones though but I looove themm even the flavoured parkers ones 

actually how weird is it with all the US companies like starbucks, maccas taco bell and such over here how do we not have a pretzle stand somewhere or two, I mean we have a ben and Jerrys in manly now and in this day and age just a thought full of great bussiness ideas


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> ummm I have no idea why in America you put marshmallows in cereal but apparently American Marshmallows erm well to put in as a friend of mine said (and she has been trying to give them away cause she married an american and his mum sent her ginormous bags of them and people wont eat them ) SUX apparently your marshmallows are chewy and hard or some such if you ever tried our fluffy clouds of marshmallowy goodness youd know what marshmallow heaven is oooppps sorry I digress
> 
> please explain wtf marshmallows are doing in cereal?
> 
> oops and sorry to hear your out of suggary cereal Willowmoon, although you wouldnt survive in my house as I rarely buy the sugary cereals seem to have lost my love of coco pops and fruit loops this year....



Yeah those "marshmallow" bits in cereal are kinda hard, have almost a chalky texture to them. Not like real marshmallows in the sense of the big ones that you use for toasting/roasting over a campfire.

Which now makes me think about something in an episode of "Scarecrow And Mrs. King" (more 80's goodness!) -- smearing peanut butter on marshmallows. It doesn't sound good, but it actually tastes pretty decent, oddly enough!


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> hey dont knock our crunchy pretzles I love them *always wanted to try the bready us ones though* but I looove themm even the flavoured parkers ones
> 
> actually how weird is it with all the US companies like starbucks, maccas taco bell and such over here how do we not have a pretzle stand somewhere or two, I mean we have a ben and Jerrys in manly now and in this day and age just a thought full of great bussiness ideas



I saw on the telly once, someone eating a caramel drizzled monster sized soft chewy pretzel....OMG, it made me drool! So now, I have to have one 
Um, what is Ben and Jerrys?


----------



## Sweet Tooth

willowmoon said:


> Which now makes me think about something in an episode of "Scarecrow And Mrs. King" (more 80's goodness!) -- smearing peanut butter on marshmallows. It doesn't sound good, but it actually tastes pretty decent, oddly enough!



Um.... sort of like fluffernutters? :\


----------



## willowmoon

Sweet Tooth said:


> Um.... sort of like fluffernutters? :\



Oh yeah! Forgot about those! YUM


----------



## Sweet Tooth

willowmoon said:


> Oh yeah! Forgot about those! YUM



NP I adore fluffernutters.


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> I saw on the telly once, someone eating a caramel drizzled monster sized soft chewy pretzel....OMG, it made me drool! So now, I have to have one
> Um, what is Ben and Jerrys?



umm as you dont do icecream not suprises its Icecream of the best kind but I miss serendippity icecream is aussie and you used to get mega chunks of honeycomb through their hokey pokey was just ok gotta stop droooling here


----------



## willowmoon

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My confession:
> 
> I'm ashamed to say that I'm eagerly awaiting the day when Tiggy is let out of the corner. He's pure entertainment.



I actually *DO* believe he's back but under the alias of "HappyFA75". 

Even though his post in his "about me" section differs greatly from what we believe we know about him, check out his posting style, especially the lack of apostrophes, and capitalization with certain words & all. 

ANDDDDDDD......I just checked when Tiguan's last post was .... June 18th. And was subsequently placed "on timeout" as of that day. And look when HappyFA75 joined ... June 18th. Coincidence? 

I could be wrong, but I'm pretty damn sure it's the same guy. I'd almost be willing to bet money on it. 

Maybe a $44 wager is in order.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> I actually *DO* believe he's back but under the alias of "HappyFA75".
> 
> Even though his post in his "about me" section differs greatly from what we believe we know about him, check out his posting style, especially the lack of apostrophes, and capitalization with certain words & all.
> 
> ANDDDDDDD......I just checked when Tiguan's last post was .... June 18th. And was subsequently placed "on timeout" as of that day. And look when HappyFA75 joined ... June 18th. Coincidence?
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty damn sure it's the same guy. I'd almost be willing to bet money on it.
> 
> Maybe a $44 wager is in order.


..Duuuuuude. 
:O

Hm.
....I still want to know why the hell his name is red. @[email protected]


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..Duuuuuude.
> :O
> 
> Hm.
> ....I still want to know why the hell his name is red. @[email protected]



I was reading something earlier about a system snafu which is what might have caused it. But yeah, weird.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...Did you just say Snafu?

*EDIT*

All this time we were waiting for him to come back, seems to be he pulled a "Where's Waldo" on us


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...Did you just say Snafu?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> All this time we were waiting for him to come back, seems to be he pulled a "Where's Waldo" on us



Well based on the HappyFA75 profile, he's born in 1975. And a truck driver. 

What happened to the Jag? Or his "life" in college? 

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> Well based on the HappyFA75 profile, he's born in 1975. And a truck driver.
> 
> What happened to the Jag? Or his "life" in college?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


and his WATCHES? WHAT ABOUT HIS GODDAMN WATCHES????


----------



## crayola box

IC: I clearly have no understanding of how to caffeinate efficiently 

I went out specifically to get a cup of coffee to help me stay awake and when I got home, and drank it, all I could think was " I can't wait to finish this cup so I could take a nap". So much for energy jolt.


----------



## willowmoon

CastingPearls said:


> and his WATCHES? WHAT ABOUT HIS GODDAMN WATCHES????



ROFL big time! Love it!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC this thread just CRACKS ME THE FUCK UP.

Like
Between this and the weird thread
My ribs hurt, AND I'm crying.


----------



## Dmitra

In the wake of Willowmoon and Sweet Tooth I'm having a *massive* craving for Reese's Peanut Butter cups topped with huge squashy marshmallows, sort of like Mallomars from Heaven. O my freaking gawd!


----------



## CastingPearls

I would just like to explain that the wholly American phenomena of marshmallows in cereal is understood by children with mouths full of cavities everywhere from the East Coast to El Lay and all points in between that we are fully aware that they aren't big fluffy (and can also be used as a flotation device) marshmallows. We have them too. We make Rice Krispie bars, float them in our hot cocoa, made campfire Smores and tens of thousands of us have even melted them over a flame on our stove with our mother's favorite silverware. 
But we still eat them because they fall under the category of cereal, rather than cake or candy and therefore are an acceptable breakfast food according to the DOA and FDA. 

When Xanax, Ritalin and Prozac can be considered an additive in breakfast cereal, we shall eat that too because that is our birthright.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Love you all! [/Slurred speech]


IC I have a huge crush on someone, it was random and quickly formed.
It irritates me, because I know to do so is stupid.

MY HEART IS A STUBBOURN OX >;O 



..I also confess.
I Love iGod
:wubu:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

DameQ said:


> In the wake of Willowmoon and Sweet Tooth I'm having a *massive* craving for Reese's Peanut Butter cups topped with huge squashy marshmallows, sort of like Mallomars from Heaven. O my freaking gawd!



Oooh.... and I've been craving these after seeing the recipe in a Martha Stewart newsletter. Imagine using peanut butter cookies for the base!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

CastingPearls said:


> I would just like to explain that the wholly American phenomena of marshmallows in cereal is understood by children with mouths full of cavities everywhere from the East Coast to El Lay and all points in between that we are fully aware that they aren't big fluffy (and can also be used as a flotation device) marshmallows. We have them too. We make *Rice Krispie bars*, float them in our hot cocoa, made campfire Smores and tens of thousands of us have even melted them over a flame on our stove with our mother's favorite silverware.
> But we still eat them because they fall under the category of cereal, rather than cake or candy and therefore are an acceptable breakfast food according to the DOA and FDA.
> 
> When Xanax, Ritalin and Prozac can be considered an additive in breakfast cereal, we shall eat that too because that is our birthright.



OMG, this thread has been making me crave them all day long. Is it worth a trip to the store?


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweet Tooth said:


> OMG, this thread has been making me crave them all day long. Is it worth a trip to the store?


Of course, silly. Everything is always worth a trip to the store.


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC I bet $100 that YPP crush is on Christov.



SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO transparent.

:kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> IC I bet $100 that YPP crush is on Christov.
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO transparent.
> 
> :kiss2:


Naaaah she said random and more than half of DIMs has wood for Christov.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Famouslastwords said:


> IC I bet $100 that YPP crush is on Christov.
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO transparent.
> 
> :kiss2:



I wouldn't blame her 

He kicks ass.


----------



## KittyKitten

I realize just how much I hate most science professors, so anal, so strict, so boring--except for biology, biologists are the coolest scientists! Chemists and physicists can kick rocks...


----------



## Famouslastwords

CarlaSixx said:


> I wouldn't blame her
> 
> He kicks ass.



Giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl who DOESN'T have a crush on Christov, that's what I wanna know!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Famouslastwords said:


> Giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl who DOESN'T have a crush on Christov, that's what I wanna know!



Umm.... the ones who don't know him yet?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Famouslastwords said:


> Giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl who DOESN'T have a crush on Christov, that's what I wanna know!


ROFLMAO.

No, I don't have a crush on Christov.
He's too young for my taste.

However, looking at all the women -and- men on this board that think he is amazing. I'm pretty sure if he wanted to, he could rule his own [small] city by now.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> ROFLMAO.
> 
> No, I don't have a crush on Christov.
> He's too young for my taste.
> 
> However, looking at all the women -and- men on this board that think he is amazing. I'm pretty sure if he wanted to, he could rule his own [small] city by now.



I am betting its willowmoon cause he is very crush worthy 


rofl I am still chuckling at this post christov makes me laugh so does his thread what can I say making me laugh is mega brownie points lol

hmmm should we all be hailing king Christov??? nah I dont bow to anyone


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> ROFLMAO.
> 
> No, I don't have a crush on Christov.
> He's too young for my taste.
> 
> However, looking at all the women -and- men on this board that think he is amazing. I'm pretty sure if he wanted to, he could rule his own [small] city by now.



What's wrong with Christov? He's your age and mature! Methinks you jerk it to his youtube videos. It's ok. I do too.:happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

spiritangel said:


> I am betting its willowmoon cause he is very crush worthy
> 
> 
> rofl I am still chuckling at this post christov makes me laugh so does his thread what can I say making me laugh is mega brownie points lol
> 
> hmmm should we all be hailing king Christov??? nah I dont bow to anyone



Hmm. This is an interesting theory. You don't bow to anyone? Even for a blowjob?


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> I am betting its willowmoon cause he is very crush worthy
> 
> 
> rofl I am still chuckling at this post christov makes me laugh so does his thread what can I say making me laugh is mega brownie points lol
> 
> hmmm should we all be hailing king Christov??? nah I dont bow to anyone


Sorry, I'm not in love with him but he certainly won't miss it. 

I'm thinking Willowmoon for sure. What about it, Miss YPP? Gonna fess up? LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wow, Didn't think one post would grab media attention. 

It's an anonymous crush, Mwuahaha! 

Oh Yes. I Jerk it to Christov. He's so young and jail-bait looking. I just can't help myself.
Oh. Here I go again. Oh god. Christov. With your accent and cussing.
Oh. Oh Yes. Oh. Oh. Oh yes. Oh God.


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow, Didn't think one post would grab media attention.
> 
> It's an anonymous crush, Mwuahaha!
> 
> Oh Yes. I Jerk it to Christov. He's so young and jail-bait looking. I just can't help myself.
> Oh. Here I go again. Oh god. Christov. With your accent and cussing.
> Oh. Oh Yes. Oh. Oh. Oh yes. Oh God.



Ah, I think I know who it is!


----------



## spiritangel

Famouslastwords said:


> Hmm. This is an interesting theory. You don't bow to anyone? Even for a blowjob?



lol well mayby then but ummm nope not for ages on that one either 

and my money is still on Willowmoon cause I think they would make an awesome couple


----------



## Your Plump Princess

What...the crap. 
:doh: 

No. For the record, it is _Not_ WillowMoon.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> please explain wtf marshmallows are doing in cereal?
> 
> .



Have some strong views about marshmallows? 

Seriously, I don't know why they put those dry, hard pieces of crap in the cerail and hot chocolate mixes. It's like biting down on drywall. We do have soft, fluffy marshmallows though.



littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow, I can't imagine marshmallows not being fluffy! How bizarre. But then pretzels over here (compared to the lovely looking ones in the US), are hard and nasty little sticks dredged in salt.



We have both hard and soft pretzels .



littlefairywren said:


> I saw on the telly once, someone eating a caramel drizzled monster sized soft chewy pretzel....OMG, it made me drool! So now, I have to have one
> Um, what is Ben and Jerrys?



Ice cream. Rich, fantastic icecream..... This thread's making me hungry.



willowmoon said:


> I actually *DO* believe he's back but under the alias of "HappyFA75".
> 
> Even though his post in his "about me" section differs greatly from what we believe we know about him, check out his posting style, especially the lack of apostrophes, and capitalization with certain words & all.
> 
> ANDDDDDDD......I just checked when Tiguan's last post was .... June 18th. And was subsequently placed "on timeout" as of that day. And look when HappyFA75 joined ... June 18th. Coincidence?
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty damn sure it's the same guy. I'd almost be willing to bet money on it.
> 
> Maybe a $44 wager is in order.



Ah, yes. I do remember seeing posts from HappyFA75, and wondering, "wtf." That seems to be the automatic reaction to gow/Tiggy/HappyFA75. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> .
> 
> Hm.
> ....I still want to know why the hell his name is red. @[email protected]



Probably to warn us to put our tinfoil hats on.



willowmoon said:


> Well based on the HappyFA75 profile, he's born in 1975. And a truck driver.
> 
> What happened to the Jag? Or his "life" in college?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.





CastingPearls said:


> and his WATCHES? WHAT ABOUT HIS GODDAMN WATCHES????



lmao......and being 'forged in fire.'



DameQ said:


> In the wake of Willowmoon and Sweet Tooth I'm having a *massive* craving for Reese's Peanut Butter cups topped with huge squashy marshmallows, sort of like Mallomars from Heaven. O my freaking gawd!





Sweet Tooth said:


> Oooh.... and I've been craving these after seeing the recipe in a Martha Stewart newsletter. Imagine using peanut butter cookies for the base!



omg.....enough already! This thread's making me hungry! 



Famouslastwords said:


> IC I bet $100 that YPP crush is on Christov.
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO transparent.
> 
> :kiss2:





CastingPearls said:


> Naaaah she said random and more than half of DIMs has wood for Christov.





littlefairywren said:


> Ah, I think I know who it is!



willowmoon


----------



## Micara

Bwahahaha!


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> What...the crap.
> :doh:
> 
> No. For the record, it is _Not_ WillowMoon.



of course even if it was you would say that  you want to keep it a secret


----------



## Micara

I got it first try. But don't bother asking me, because I'm taking it to the grave!

But she does have exquisite taste, I might add.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

spiritangel said:


> of course even if it was you would say that  you want to keep it a secret


WHAT THE CRAP! I can't win if I do, can't win if I don't.


IC I give up!


----------



## spiritangel

huggles sorry YPP 


thanks to everyone in this thread making me laugh I totally need it today see why are you sad thread for the reason


awwww no fair I wanna know


----------



## Famouslastwords

spiritangel said:


> I am betting its willowmoon cause he is very crush worthy
> 
> 
> rofl I am still chuckling at this post christov makes me laugh so does his thread what can I say making me laugh is mega brownie points lol
> 
> hmmm should we all be hailing king Christov??? nah I dont bow to anyone



LFW--Mizz, conference in my office about YPP's crush. While you're at it bring some hotties with you, have you scrounged up any more or is it still just the Kiwi?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> LFW--Mizz, conference in my office about YPP's crush. While you're at it bring some hotties with you, have you scrounged up any more or is it still just the Kiwi?



Hmm, the Kiwi is still on the to do list....but most of the new group are too young, delicious, but I like my meat a little more matured


----------



## Your Plump Princess

-Looks around Nervously-
....................Is...Is it safe to come back in the threadz nao?


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> -Looks around Nervously-
> ....................Is...Is it safe to come back in the threadz nao?


Awwwww I wanna know!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Nuuu! None for joo! 




IC I can't believe half a page was used up discussion who I was crushing on. Like, Holy Whackamole.


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Hmm, the Kiwi is still on the to do list....but most of the new group are too young, delicious, but I like my meat a little more matured



I agree...I'm not really into veal, although I do like eggs.

Wait- Did I just confess to pedophilia in my analogy?


----------



## Micara

CastingPearls said:


> Awwwww I wanna know!!!!



CP, I thought you'd have this figured out by now! I am shocked!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I agree...I'm not really into veal, although I do like eggs.
> 
> Wait- Did I just confess to pedophilia in my analogy?



LOL, classy! 



Micara said:


> CP, I thought you'd have this figured out by now! I am shocked!!!



Ah ha! I am right, aren't I? Or am I?


----------



## CarlaSixx

ADMIT IT, YOU'RE CRUSHING ON MEEEEE!!

LOOOOOOL.

Naw... that stuff never happens to me, haha.

IC I am FINALLY having a good day because Lukas Rossi's album is FINALLY available and I got it within the first 2 minutes of it being on sale, lol. I'm totally loving the tracks and just wish I could go see him now  lol.


----------



## Micara

littlefairywren said:


> Ah ha! I am right, aren't I? Or am I?



Did you say your answer? If so, I didn't see it. But I have a feeling that you're on the right track. But I can neither confirm nor deny!


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> CP, I thought you'd have this figured out by now! I am shocked!!!


I thought for sure it was Willowmoon. Knew it wasn't Christov.....that's as far as I got....and now she won't shaaaaaare!!!


----------



## Micara

CarlaSixx said:


> ADMIT IT, YOU'RE CRUSHING ON MEEEEE!!
> 
> LOOOOOOL.
> 
> Naw... that stuff never happens to me, haha.
> 
> IC I am FINALLY having a good day because Lukas Rossi's album is FINALLY available and I got it within the first 2 minutes of it being on sale, lol. I'm totally loving the tracks and just wish I could go see him now  lol.



I'm crushing on you because you have the cutest hair and makeup EVER!!!

When did this turn into the Dims Crushes thread? LOL


----------



## Blackjack

I hate to interrupt, but IC that if I don't _get some _soon I might just go fuckin' crazy.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> LFW--Mizz, conference in my office about YPP's crush. While you're at it bring some hotties with you, have you scrounged up any more or is it still just the Kiwi?



The kiwi's still on the list.



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I give up!



Oh good! So, who is it? 



littlefairywren said:


> Hmm, the Kiwi is still on the to do list....but most of the new group are too young, delicious, but I like my meat a little more matured



haha........'to do' list. 

Yep, so many babies about.....so succulent......but I do like to eat things that are a bit tougher.  

Ah yes, and speaking of the compass , let's add Gabe to the list. I'm sure we won't even have to abduct him. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> -Looks around Nervously-
> ....................Is...Is it safe to come back in the threadz nao?



No, it never will be until you just tell us.


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> Did you say your answer? If so, I didn't see it. But I have a feeling that you're on the right track. But I can neither confirm nor deny!



No, I did not say. But I was going on the powers of telepathy, and the fact that great minds think alike...you see


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, classy!



Welp, I mean it's not like I meant it to be related to men. I just...was talking about meat. I'm hungry, jeez.

Speaking of men and their meat... .... has Ladle posted any more BBQ pics?


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> No, I did not say. But I was going on the powers of telepathy, and the fact that great minds think alike...you see


Then how come my mind isn't working? Nevermind. DON'T answer that. <sulk>


----------



## Micara

littlefairywren said:


> No, I did not say. But I was going on the powers of telepathy, and the fact that great minds think alike...you see



Want me to give you a clue that only you can understand?? But you have to keep it mum!!!

The clue is...

#1

Okay, that's it folks. I need to shut up before YPP kills me.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> The kiwi's still on the list.
> Oh good! So, who is it?
> 
> haha........'to do' list.
> 
> Yep, so many babies about.....so succulent......but I do like to eat things that are a bit tougher.
> 
> *Ah yes, and speaking of the compass , let's add Gabe to the list. I'm sure we won't even have to abduct him.*
> 
> No, it never will be until you just tell us.



Oh, I am sooooo there with that one...so there! You had to bring up the compass


----------



## Blackjack

Oh, also IC that these multi-page love fests that people do are *incredibly annoying* for the rest of us.

Hint hint.


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> Want me to give you a clue that only you can understand?? But you have to keep it mum!!!
> 
> The clue is...
> 
> #1
> 
> Okay, that's it folks. I need to shut up before YPP kills me.



Exactly! Do I get a prize now?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> I hate to interrupt, but IC that if I don't _get some _soon *I might just go fuckin' crazy*.



Well, you're in the right spot for crazy. We're all kinds of crazy here.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> Oh, also IC that these multi-page love fests that people do are *incredibly annoying* for the rest of us.
> 
> Hint hint.



Well I was going to give you some until you posted about our love fest.


----------



## CastingPearls

OMG DING DING DING!!!! I can't believe I was so stoopid I missed it. Sheesh.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Welp, I mean it's not like I meant it to be related to men. I just...was talking about meat. I'm hungry, jeez.
> 
> Speaking of men and their meat... .... has Ladle posted any more BBQ pics?



Hmmm, no he has not. Probably been a bit too nippy over there for that of late. Maybe he needs prodding....or poking. Off you go, Mizz lol.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, I am sooooo there with that one...so there! You had to bring up the compass



_whispers......south....._





Blackjack said:


> Oh, also IC that these multi-page love fests that people do are *incredibly annoying* for the rest of us.
> 
> Hint hint.



Not feeling included? 

If a particular thread annoys you so, don't click on it.

Hint hint.



littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, no he has not. Probably been a bit too nippy over there for that of late. Maybe he needs prodding....or poking. Off you go, Mizz lol.



Consider it done.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

willowmoon said:


> IC I am really, really tired. Definitely could go for a sugar kick-in-the arse kinda cereal, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as clowns creep me out, I always loved this clown -- he looks deliriously happy.
> 
> And no Count Chocula cereal in the house either. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



No you didn't! I haven't seen this cereal in forEVER but I absolutely loved it when I was a kid. That and King Vitaman. I see King Vitaman on Amazon and eBay sometimes and I'm always tempted to buy it (but who buys cereal on eBay?!) You have *GREAT* taste in cereals (_btw, tried to rep you but it wouldn't let me_).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm hyperventilating like that kid with the glasses in "Hey Arnold!" That followed Helga around.


----------



## Blackjack

MizzSnakeBite said:


> If a particular thread annoys you so, don't click on it.
> 
> Hint hint.



It's a common thread. I've posted in it before and I plan on continuing to post in it. I'm not going to stop checking out a thread; even if I did for six hours while a handful of people completely take it over I'd still have to scroll through the nonsense next time I read it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sweet Tooth said:


> Oooh.... and I've been craving these after seeing the recipe in a Martha Stewart newsletter. Imagine using peanut butter cookies for the base!





I think I just came.


----------



## calauria

I think I'm developing a crush, but with my luck he probably is married, has a gf or just not that into me....lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

DUDE? You can buy kaboom on ebay?


My bf LOVES it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> It's a common thread. I've posted in it before and I plan on continuing to post in it. I'm not going to stop checking out a thread; even if I did for six hours while a handful of people completely take it over I'd still have to scroll through the nonsense next time I read it.



Right, it's a common thread, so people are going to post.

Get over yourself.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think I just came.



LOLLOL You should subscribe to their e-newsletter. So many good recipes.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> It's a common thread. I've posted in it before and I plan on continuing to post in it. I'm not going to stop checking out a thread; even if I did for six hours while a handful of people completely take it over I'd still have to scroll through the nonsense next time I read it.



Kevin, why are you so cranky today?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Kevin, why are you so cranky today?



wondering that myself...


----------



## CarlaSixx

calauria said:


> I think I'm developing a crush, but with my luck he probably is married, has a gf or just not that into me....lol



Story of my life 

Add to that list: Just doesn't like big girls.


----------



## nettie

Famouslastwords said:


> Kevin, why are you so cranky today?



Well, I'm no psychic, but I think this might have something to do with it. 
.
.
.



Blackjack said:


> I hate to interrupt, but IC that if I don't _get some _soon I might just go fuckin' crazy.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IC I'm very anxious and irritated. I was checking messages tonight, and had one from my pain management doctor's office. They were calling to let me know of my next procedure date.......umm......didn't know it would be scheduled...thought it would be discussed when I went in next... I don't like surprise surgeries. I know, I'm crazy that way. lol


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Famouslastwords said:


> DUDE? You can buy kaboom on ebay?
> 
> 
> My bf LOVES it.



YESSSS. But when I do the search I'm like what kinda grown woman searches for kiddie cereal on eBay lol. I always put them in my watch list and never actually buy them. I'm not an impulse shopper but if I was my cabinet would be full of Kaboom and King Vitaman.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

DitzyBrunette said:


> YESSSS. But when I do the search I'm like what kinda grown woman searches for kiddie cereal on eBay lol. I always put them in my watch list and never actually buy them. I'm not an impulse shopper but if I was my cabinet would be full of Kaboom and King Vitaman.



Here's a possibly stupid question........it's no old cereal, is it??


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC I'm very anxious and irritated. I was checking messages tonight, and had one from my pain management doctor's office. They were calling to let me know of my next procedure date.......umm......didn't know it would be scheduled...thought it would be discussed when I went in next... I don't like surprise surgeries. I know, I'm crazy that way. lol



So now what is going to happen? Did they schedule another procedure? Is it necessary, MB?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here's a possibly stupid question........it's no old cereal, is it??



Well my bf had a box of it like a year ago or maybe two that his mom picked up in a Sureway.

But now they're not selling it at all.

Youngest stuff on ebay is 1991. No thanks man.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> So now what is going to happen? Did they schedule another procedure? Is it necessary, MB?



In a couple weeks. I have to call to confirm.

Yeah, it is. 



Famouslastwords said:


> Well my bf had a box of it like a year ago or maybe two that his mom picked up in a Sureway.
> 
> But now they're not selling it at all.
> 
> Youngest stuff on ebay is 1991. No thanks man.



Eww....almost 10 year old food...I'll pass.


----------



## lalatx

IC there are 120 tortillas in the fridge right now. I asked why there are so many damn tortillas. The answer "don't ask questions". So apparently there are plans for said tortillas that I am not to know of. Hmm


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am totally obsessed with this music video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP9K8sW80kQ

I LOVE THIS MAN :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Christov

I've got a cer-ay-zay party to go to tonight, but I'm not massively enthusiastic about it or who is hosting. Should I bother?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> I've got a cer-ay-zay party to go to tonight, but I'm not massively enthusiastic about it or who is hosting. Should I bother?



Unless you can get totally piss drunk and not have to worry about consequences, I'd say that's a NO, lol.


----------



## lalatx

Christov said:


> I've got a cer-ay-zay party to go to tonight, but I'm not massively enthusiastic about it or who is hosting. Should I bother?



Well do you like any of the people attending said party? That should really be the deciding factor, whether or not you will enjoy the company of those in attendance.


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> I've got a cer-ay-zay party to go to tonight, but I'm not massively enthusiastic about it or who is hosting. Should I bother?


Unless giving the host oral is mandatory, and you've nothing better to do, go.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I think I have an online stalker :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

MizzSnakeBite said:


> IC I'm very anxious and irritated. I was checking messages tonight, and had one from my pain management doctor's office. They were calling to let me know of my next procedure date.......umm......didn't know it would be scheduled...thought it would be discussed when I went in next... I don't like surprise surgeries. I know, I'm crazy that way. lol



I hate when Docs do that. We had that one sprung on us at an appointment. They scheduled us to come back to plan a surgery for Max which we hadn't discussed previously. I was surprised at it. Now it's scheduled for September.


----------



## lalatx

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I think I have an online stalker :happy:



I told you I was sorry about that shit. You do not need to tell everyone.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i just love porno titles that sound like mainstream movie titles. Tonight while looking through the channel guide, skinemax had "The Hills Have Thighs" he he he. I laughed hard at that one  My husband has an out of date funny list of porno titles that are really funny to read.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> IC that i just love porno titles that sound like mainstream movie titles. Tonight while looking through the channel guide, skinemax had "The Hills Have Thighs" he he he. I laughed hard at that one  My husband has an out of date funny list of porno titles that are really funny to read.


I think I've heard of one called "The hills have SIZE" too. Not sure


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> I hate when Docs do that. We had that one sprung on us at an appointment. They scheduled us to come back to plan a surgery for Max which we hadn't discussed previously. I was surprised at it. Now it's scheduled for September.



Ack! 

I hope it goes well!


----------



## Proner

IC that yesterday the vuvuzela neighbour striked again and blow in his vuvuzela all evening long until I yelled at him like an old man yelling at children who do skateboard... Damn I'm becoming an old bitter man :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Proner said:


> IC that yesterday the vuvuzela neighbour striked again and blow in his vuvuzela all evening long until I yelled at him like an old man yelling at children who do skateboard... Damn I'm becoming an old bitter man :doh:



Oh no you are not! I would be so tempted to shove that vuvuzela where the sun don't shine, or ram it down his wind pipe! I get kind of annoyed at thoughtless neighbours.

My neighbour likes to mow his lawn, under my bedroom window at 7.30am on a weekend. I have nasty fantasies about booby trapping his grass


----------



## willowmoon

HottiMegan said:


> IC that i just love porno titles that sound like mainstream movie titles. Tonight while looking through the channel guide, skinemax had "The Hills Have Thighs" he he he. I laughed hard at that one  My husband has an out of date funny list of porno titles that are really funny to read.



I'm not a porn guy, but I think the only adult titles I'd ever bother to see would be the ones based on actual mainstream movies, as long as it wasn't merely just a change of the words. 

In fact, I just did a google on it, here's a link to a site of some hilarious porno titles (don't click on the link if you would possibly be offended). I don't know how many of these are actual porno movies, but the titles are funny regardless:

http://www.funnytitles.com/


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I Love you all! [/Slurred speech]
> 
> 
> IC I have a huge crush on someone, it was random and quickly formed.
> It irritates me, because I know to do so is stupid.
> 
> MY HEART IS A STUBBOURN OX >;O
> 
> 
> 
> ..I also confess.
> I Love iGod
> :wubu:





Your Plump Princess said:


> What...the crap.
> :doh:
> 
> No. For the record, it is _Not_ WillowMoon.



I think it might be one of two people here on Dims .... but I'm not certain. But did she say if it was someone on Dims for sure? Hmmmmmmm.

Then again, Micara & CP apparently know already. I figured Micara's hints would help, but I'm kinda oblivious when it comes to picking up anything subtle. 

:doh:
Oh well !!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

willowmoon said:


> I think it might be one of two people here on Dims .... but I'm not certain. But did she say if it was someone on Dims for sure? Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Then again, Micara & CP apparently know already. I figured Micara's hints would help, but I'm kinda oblivious when it comes to picking up anything subtle.
> 
> :doh:
> Oh well !!!



haha I think several of us have figured out


----------



## Famouslastwords

Including me! 

Good morning Devi. Have you been to bed yet?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Including me!
> 
> Good morning Devi. Have you been to bed yet?



No .

IC Insomnia sucks like a baby elephant.


----------



## willowmoon

MizzSnakeBite said:


> haha I think several of us have figured out



I was going to do the whole "I didn't know it was HIM !!!! OMG !!!" And then that way, someone with a follow-up response would manage to drop his name and then I could be like AHA! I KNEW IT !!! (even though I probably didn't know, LOL)

But yeah I really don't know.  I'm a dumbass.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> No .
> 
> IC Insomnia sucks like a baby elephant.



Cuddles for you, MB 
And cuddles for my, FLW too :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> I was going to do the whole "I didn't know it was HIM !!!! OMG !!!" And then that way, someone with a follow-up response would manage to drop his name and then I could be like AHA! I KNEW IT !!! (even though I probably didn't know, LOL)
> 
> But yeah I really don't know.  I'm a dumbass.



hugs is ok we can be dumb together cause I am totally clueless as well


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

willowmoon said:


> I was going to do the whole "I didn't know it was HIM !!!! OMG !!!" And then that way, someone with a follow-up response would manage to drop his name and then I could be like AHA! I KNEW IT !!! (even though I probably didn't know, LOL)
> 
> But yeah I really don't know.  I'm a dumbass.



HAHA

Nah, you're not a dumbass. 

Many have fallen for him. That's as much as I can say. 



littlefairywren said:


> Cuddles for you, MB
> And cuddles for my, FLW too :wubu:



Tank ewe, chicklet. :wubu:

Gotta continue the lovefest. 



spiritangel said:


> hugs is ok we can be dumb together cause I am totally clueless as well



I haven't been committed to secrecy, but I won't tell unless I'm told it's ok, since I'd feel bad.




Ah, and to break the lovefest so others don't get ANNOYED, I confess that my birds have finally allowed me to paint my nails. It's been over a decade since they've been anything other than just a clear coat. I'm glad they've allowed me a tiny freedom.


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> *Many have fallen for him. That's as much as I can say. *



See my new title? I've decided to be his pimp. I mean, agent. You all are going to have to deal with me. And bring your pocketbooks.


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC Devi should check out the rapping cockatiel that I posted to my facebook account.

I went to "like" it and I noticed 135 people clicked dislike or whatever the opposite is.

Seriously people who will shit on a poor innocent bird who's just being cute and amusing his family will shit on anything.

/tear.


----------



## Micara

IC that I cried all of my makeup off at the end of Toy Story 3.

That's a lot of tears.


----------



## mossystate

Snark filled rep still spends the same. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> See my new title? I've decided to be his pimp. I mean, agent. You all are going to have to deal with me. And bring your pocketbooks.



I am guessing you are going to be a busy girl then  
There are bound to be quite a few hearts going pitty pat about the boards.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I don't know who the heck everyone has a crush on around here 

AND

IC I called a guy an asshole 3 times today because he was being rude about my weight to my face. Served him right, in the end, he felt more appalled than I did. Damned old fogeys  lol.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that if I dont get action this weekend, Ill be mad. Not devestated, but mad.

But I'll also be drunk as fuck. and I CANT WAIT!


----------



## calauria

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't know who the heck everyone has a crush on around here
> 
> AND
> 
> IC I called a guy an asshole 3 times today because he was being rude about my weight to my face. Served him right, in the end, he felt more appalled than I did. Damned old fogeys  lol.



An old guy on oxygen had something smart to say about my weight, my response was that he needed to concentrate on trying to breath, instead of worrying about me. 

He said he doesn't want a fat women, but a thin one and....my response was I didn't give a damn, because I didn't want his old, non-breathing ass anyways....


Was I too mean?


----------



## CastingPearls

calauria said:


> An old guy on oxygen had something smart to say about my weight, my response was that he needed to concentrate on trying to breath, instead of worrying about me.
> 
> He said he doesn't want a fat women, but a thin one and....my response was I didn't give a damn, because I didn't want his old, non-breathing ass anyways....
> 
> 
> Was I too mean?


nope. he should be thankful you didn't step on his oxygen tube until he saw the error of his ways.


----------



## littlefairywren

calauria said:


> An old guy on oxygen had something smart to say about my weight, my response was that he needed to concentrate on trying to breath, instead of worrying about me.
> 
> He said he doesn't want a fat women, but a thin one and....my response was I didn't give a damn, because I didn't want his old, non-breathing ass anyways....
> 
> 
> Was I too mean?



LOL, calauria! Are you his nurse, or was he just some random old guy on oxygen?


----------



## lalatx

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't know who the heck everyone has a crush on around here
> 
> AND
> 
> IC I called a guy an asshole 3 times today because he was being rude about my weight to my face. Served him right, in the end, he felt more appalled than I did. Damned old fogeys  lol.



I am confused as well. Tis the story of my life. 

My answer to father time being a dick is simple *POCKET SAND* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xNedShmPQE


----------



## Paquito

calauria said:


> An old guy on oxygen had something smart to say about my weight, my response was that he needed to concentrate on trying to breath, instead of worrying about me.
> 
> He said he doesn't want a fat women, but a thin one and....my response was I didn't give a damn, because I didn't want his old, non-breathing ass anyways....
> 
> 
> Was I too mean?



No, you were full of win.


----------



## calauria

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, calauria! Are you his nurse, or was he just some random old guy on oxygen?



He was just some random old guy sitting in the lobby of my mom's apt. complex....lol!!


----------



## lalatx

IC that I told the guy I am dating that I wanted to be him just for 1 day so I could wear all of his clothes. I have never envied a mans style so much. This prompted a 5 minute discussion regarding the pros and cons of him dating, making out and having sex with himself. In the end he decided that he wants to stick with girls. I am just as weird in real life as I am on the internet folks.


----------



## CarlaSixx

lalatx said:


> IC that I told the guy I am dating that I wanted to be him just for 1 day so I could wear all of his clothes. I have never envied a mans style so much. This prompted a 5 minute discussion regarding the pros ad cons of him dating, making out and having sex with himself. In the end he decided that he wants to stick with girls. I am just as weird in real life as I am on the internet folks.



Which makes you awesome  hehe.

Calauria, the guy was in my apartment complex, too, haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

I seriously want a couple of these instead of actual furniture in the living room: http://simplysackchairs.com/


----------



## Christov

I just read the last few pages of this thread.

I made this face.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just laughed because of ^^^

-----

IC there's a guy that's into me from around here, meaning my city area, but I swear all he wants to do is jump my bones and I'm not okay with that  I think I'm not normal. Or just over the whole "free to fuck whoever" thing. Crap.


----------



## littlefairywren

Christov said:


> I just read the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> I made this face.



LOL, you make me giggle! I love your sense of humour


----------



## spiritangel

CarlaSixx said:


> I just laughed because of ^^^
> 
> -----
> 
> IC there's a guy that's into me from around here, meaning my city area, but I swear all he wants to do is jump my bones and I'm not okay with that  I think I'm not normal. Or just over the whole "free to fuck whoever" thing. Crap.



It is totally ok to want more than that, and dont beat yourself up for it, I think it is normall to want to connect on deeper levels than just the sex thing but then again i am hardly the most normal person around either


----------



## ValentineBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I seriously want a couple of these instead of actual furniture in the living room: http://simplysackchairs.com/



I confess these have peaked my interest, I would like to try them before buying.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> IC that I cried all of my makeup off at the end of Toy Story 3.
> 
> That's a lot of tears.





mossystate said:


> Snark filled rep still spends the same. :happy:





CarlaSixx said:


> IC I called a guy an asshole 3 times today because he was being rude about my weight to my face. Served him right, in the end, he felt more appalled than I did. Damned old fogeys  lol.





calauria said:


> An old guy on oxygen had something smart to say about my weight, my response was that he needed to concentrate on trying to breath, instead of worrying about me.
> 
> He said he doesn't want a fat women, but a thin one and....my response was I didn't give a damn, because I didn't want his old, non-breathing ass anyways....
> 
> 
> Was I too mean?





Micara said:


> See my new title? I've decided to be his pimp. I mean, agent. You all are going to have to deal with me. And bring your pocketbooks.





Christov said:


> I just read the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> I made this face.



Where's the laughing icon?


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am about to be a very in touch with my inner child and have vanilla icecream and sprinkles and normal vanilla not any fancy pants vanilla either cause it isnt the same with fancy vanilla icecream


----------



## Gingembre

HottiMegan said:


> I seriously want a couple of these instead of actual furniture in the living room: http://simplysackchairs.com/



Wow...they look awesome!


----------



## lalatx

IC I have plans to play zombies in the park at 3:30 in the morning. This shall be done with the aide of Jagermeister, Whiskey and creepy music via the I-Pod.


----------



## spiritangel

lalatx said:


> IC I have plans to play zombies in the park at 3:30 in the morning. This shall be done with the aide of Jagermeister, Whiskey and creepy music via the I-Pod.



I want photos and it sounds cool, well if your into Zombies that is


----------



## lalatx

spiritangel said:


> I want photos and it sounds cool, well if your into Zombies that is



Oh I am very much so. Also it will not be my 1st time at the rodeo I am a pro. 

View attachment 26.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess these have peaked my interest, I would like to try them before buying.


I too would want to make sure they're comfy before buying. They look like so much fun though! Grown up beanbags! 



Gingembre said:


> Wow...they look awesome!


I think it would be so much fun with the kids or kicking back at night watching movies


----------



## Blackjack

I fucked up (again) and hurt someone (again). IC that my foot tastes shitty on a good day, let alone after it's been sweating in shoes all afternoon.


----------



## CarlaSixx

While my friends are out partying in the town, I had to do things for my mother. I did some health stuff for her and just finished cutting her hair. She's lucky I didn't butcher it. And lucky that I didn't butcher it on purpose, either. But now it feels like there's a needle stabbing me in the heel of my right foot  Dammit. This is why I'm not a hairstylist.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I am letting some inconsequential little dweeb ruffle my feathers. That is not like me at all!


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I am letting some inconsequential little dweeb ruffle my feathers. That is not like me at all!



am here if you need to vent

remember you are amazing and wonderful and said dweeb well obviously not worth the time or energy


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> am here if you need to vent
> 
> remember you are amazing and wonderful and said dweeb well obviously not worth the time or energy



Awww, thanks hon! I just saw this now. Hey, I said hiya on Yahoo before, but I think it is eating my words lol. Talking to B right now :happy:

As for the dweeb, you know who it is. I think all of Dims know for that matter, and you are right....not worth the time or energy!


----------



## spiritangel

hugs well my msn is the same user name as my yahoo with a hotmail.com instead of the yahoo stuff we really should swap that info sometime lol

hugs ummm possibly possibly not I am a wee bit oblivious to some threads:blush:


----------



## Saoirse

IC i had an amazing night at my friend's party last night, made a new gal pal, and developed a deeper friendship with awesome guy. We've decided its nothing more than friendship, but Im still lucky to know him because...

IC I had every intention of killing myself this morning. I went back to my friend's house, closed myself in his bathroom, took apart a razor and being tearing up my wrists. It was bloody and painful, although not deep enough. But awesome guy really proved our friendship when he hugged me, bandaged me and listened to me, then he made me listen to him. Im glad I did.

IC Im still uneasy about life, not sure at all where Im headed and scared of being me. But I have friends who will listen and do their best to understand. Its all I can ask for.

IC I still feel like an ass. I dont want my friend to know what I did in his bathroom. Awesome guy said he wouldn't say anything, but Im sure word will get around between the roommates.

IC I smoked my very last cigarette EVER this afternoon.

IC I have a gay bfffl to make amends with.  I miss him so much.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Saoirse said:


> IC i had an amazing night at my friend's party last night, made a new gal pal, and developed a deeper friendship with awesome guy. We've decided its nothing more than friendship, but Im still lucky to know him because...
> 
> IC I had every intention of killing myself this morning. I went back to my friend's house, closed myself in his bathroom, took apart a razor and being tearing up my wrists. It was bloody and painful, although not deep enough. But awesome guy really proved our friendship when he hugged me, bandaged me and listened to me, then he made me listen to him. Im glad I did.
> 
> IC Im still uneasy about life, not sure at all where Im headed and scared of being me. But I have friends who will listen and do their best to understand. Its all I can ask for.
> 
> IC I still feel like an ass. I dont want my friend to know what I did in his bathroom. Awesome guy said he wouldn't say anything, but Im sure word will get around between the roommates.
> 
> IC I smoked my very last cigarette EVER this afternoon.
> 
> IC I have a gay bfffl to make amends with.  I miss him so much.



Here's my unsolicited advice.....seek some help from a mental health professional and be completely honest with them. If you're not honest and fully disclose everything, they can't help you. Supportive friends are great, but you need professional help to help you deal with your issues.

If you do not have insurance, there's free clinics and/or very low-cost clinics. Call public/county hospitals, Health and Human Services, homeless shelters (since many homeless have mental health issues, shelters usually have lists of mental health clinics or organizations), and/or private psychiatrist's offices (they might have a list of low to no-cost clinics). Explain that you're needing to see someone, that you're suicidal (they'll be *a lot* faster and more helpful if they know that), and that you don't have the funds for a private dr.

It's a lot of work, and can be very overwhelming, especially when you're in such a dark place, but just try, so that you can save yourself. From all of my experiences, things will not last if you depend on someone to save you. You've got to do it yourself. Hope this makes sense. lol

Good luck, and congrats on the quitting smoking.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mizz Snakebite is right! And I never knew about the low to no cost facilities until recently and thank Gawd I reached out on my own or who knows what might have happened to me. Do it for yourself, to free yourself. I've been there. My friends have saved me, too. It's a tough road but one that needs to be taken.

-------------

IC I want to go blonde. I know being a darker skinned chick and having naturally black hair and jet black eyebrows is going to make this transition difficult, but I'm ready for some change and I will still be leaving darker parts around my face to make sure it doesn't look THAT bad, lol.

But doing this alone is rather scary. The ONLY time I've ever succeeded at bleaching was to get Fishbowl (from Special Effects) into my hair. 

So... it's safe to say I'm scared of ruining this! lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> Mizz Snakebite is right! And I never knew about the low to no cost facilities until recently and thank Gawd I reached out on my own or who knows what might have happened to me. Do it for yourself, to free yourself. I've been there. My friends have saved me, too. It's a tough road but one that needs to be taken.
> 
> -------------
> 
> IC I want to go blonde. I know being a darker skinned chick and having naturally black hair and jet black eyebrows is going to make this transition difficult, but I'm ready for some change and I will still be leaving darker parts around my face to make sure it doesn't look THAT bad, lol.
> 
> But doing this alone is rather scary. The ONLY time I've ever succeeded at bleaching was to get Fishbowl (from Special Effects) into my hair.
> 
> So... it's safe to say I'm scared of ruining this! lol.


My sister's coloring was the same as yours (in fact you remind me of her a lot--she was also petite in stature) and she pulled off blonde fabulously. The hardest thing IMO is the tone--not so much what you want but what goes well with your complexion--I'm more of a platinum because I took after the Polish side but Lisa went with a more gold tone because she was olive complected. Whatever you do, have a professional do it and you may have some brassiness at first but if you commit to it, it can be bleached/toned out as you go along. It is a time and money commitment though. And for perspective, my natural color is dark brown.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I don't have the money to go to a pro, and I'm also not emotionally attached to my hair... I like to experiment on it way too much, lol. But I am willing to go to some measures for it. What worries me is not being able to find any toner. After seeing 3 different shades of blonde on me before thanks to wigs and actual dye, I have a pretty good idea which one works. I'm just afraid of not having the tools for it. 

It's so much easier doing it for other people. I have no problem on others but none of them have black hair so it's never been as tough. 

If I pull this off, I am SO starting a real freelance hairstyling business, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> I don't have the money to go to a pro, and I'm also not emotionally attached to my hair... I like to experiment on it way too much, lol. But I am willing to go to some measures for it. What worries me is not being able to find any toner. After seeing 3 different shades of blonde on me before thanks to wigs and actual dye, I have a pretty good idea which one works. I'm just afraid of not having the tools for it.
> 
> It's so much easier doing it for other people. I have no problem on others but none of them have black hair so it's never been as tough.
> 
> If I pull this off, I am SO starting a real freelance hairstyling business, lol.


You're going to need at least 30 volume cream peroxide (cream is much less drippy) and if you put in half a packet of Sweet n Low (must be saccharine) with the bleach it will protect your scalp from bleach burn. (Pin-up Beauty School secret)


----------



## CarlaSixx

CastingPearls said:


> You're going to need at least 30 volume cream peroxide (cream is much less drippy) and if you put in half a packet of Sweet n Low (must be saccharine) with the bleach it will protect your scalp from bleach burn. (Pin-up Beauty School secret)



Never knew about Sweet n Low but YAY! That's an awesome tip!  I will definitely try that out.


----------



## Never2fat4me

spiritangel said:


> IC I am about to be a very in touch with my inner child and have vanilla icecream and sprinkles and normal vanilla not any fancy pants vanilla either cause it isnt the same with fancy vanilla icecream



I know what you mean! For some reason my favourite donut are the plain ones with white icing and sprinkles. I prefer the long sprinkles, but the dots are fine too; they just have to be multi-colored. (And I am with you on the regular vanilla; sometimes I like a fancy Haagen-Dazs vanilla, but if I want to do anything with the ice-cream, like make a sundae, it has to be the plain old variety.)

Chris


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just realized this morning that the last guy I went out on a date with was a feeder. And it kinda freaked me out to realize it, lol.

On our date, he kept insisting to buy me a donut or a muffin or any kind of food, but not as much when it came to a drink (we were at a coffee shop). And, every discussion involved him cooking MASSIVE meals for me. And him getting off on it, too. 

Strange... 

And so, I'm still single, lol.


----------



## Proner

IC that some of my friends are upsetting me to the breaking point, you can't come to a party and can't or don't want to control yourself and ruin it for such little things. I explained it to you, so now don't come to me whining and asking me for fixing what you've done.

I also confess that I saw again the drunken guy also known as "William Wallas" at my tramway stop and that we scared pigeon, haha I needed to release some angriness


----------



## CarlaSixx

Proner said:


> IC that some of my friends are upsetting me to the breaking point, you can't come to a party and can't or don't want to control yourself and ruin it for such little things. I explained it to you, so now don't come to me whining and asking me for fixing what you've done.
> 
> I also confess that I saw again the drunken guy also known as "William Wallas" at my tramway stop and that we scared pigeon, haha I needed to release some angriness



Awwww  Scaring birds is lots of fun!

Sorry about the friends, though


----------



## luscious_lulu

Saoirse said:


> IC i had an amazing night at my friend's party last night, made a new gal pal, and developed a deeper friendship with awesome guy. We've decided its nothing more than friendship, but Im still lucky to know him because...
> 
> IC I had every intention of killing myself this morning. I went back to my friend's house, closed myself in his bathroom, took apart a razor and being tearing up my wrists. It was bloody and painful, although not deep enough. But awesome guy really proved our friendship when he hugged me, bandaged me and listened to me, then he made me listen to him. Im glad I did.
> 
> IC Im still uneasy about life, not sure at all where Im headed and scared of being me. But I have friends who will listen and do their best to understand. Its all I can ask for.
> 
> IC I still feel like an ass. I dont want my friend to know what I did in his bathroom. Awesome guy said he wouldn't say anything, but Im sure word will get around between the roommates.
> 
> IC I smoked my very last cigarette EVER this afternoon.
> 
> IC I have a gay bfffl to make amends with.  I miss him so much.



My heart breaks for you. It truly does...

Please listen to MSB and get professional help. (((hugs)))


----------



## KnottyOne

IC I made soooooo many bad decisions this weekend and I couldn't be more happy about them haha


----------



## lalatx

KnottyOne said:


> IC I made soooooo many bad decisions this weekend and I couldn't be more happy about them haha



Same here. 


I also think one of my kittehs is trying to kill me. I woke up with random tiny scratches all over the left side of my ribcage. Granted someone else could have done that but I doubt he spent the night stabbing me over and over with his pinky nail. The kitteh also knocked over a ceramic mug on my head... So I am convinced she wants me dead. I sleep with my door closed tonight.


----------



## Proner

CarlaSixx said:


> Sorry about the friends, though



Thanks, I saw them today and they're not my friends anymore, they said things I can't forget or forgive... I feel sad but I think I did the right choice.


----------



## Allie Cat

lalatx said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> I also think one of my kittehs is trying to kill me. I woke up with random tiny scratches all over the left side of my ribcage. Granted someone else could have done that but I doubt he spent the night stabbing me over and over with his pinky nail. The kitteh also knocked over a ceramic mug on my head... So I am convinced she wants me dead. I sleep with my door closed tonight.



This post made me giggle like a madwoman xD


----------



## CarlaSixx

Proner said:


> Thanks, I saw them today and they're not my friends anymore, they said things I can't forget or forgive... I feel sad but I think I did the right choice.



Sorry to hear that 

but I'll be your friend!  I can count for at least 3 people! Lol.


----------



## Twilley

I...have never eaten at a Cinnabon. There, I said it.


----------



## Proner

CarlaSixx said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> but I'll be your friend!  I can count for at least 3 people! Lol.



Yeah but as we say here "C'est un mal pour un bien" I don't know if this expression is the same in English.
With pleasure! Lol interesting ratio, maybe it will be good to use it 
I imagine well the scene:
-Ok you're my friend but for how much people you think you count?

Note to myself: Keep the evil Proner away from this idea and this thread


----------



## CarlaSixx

Proner said:


> Yeah but as we say here "C'est un mal pour un bien" I don't know if this expression is the same in English.
> With pleasure! Lol interesting ratio, maybe it will be good to use it
> I imagine well the scene:
> -Ok you're my friend but for how much people you think you count?
> 
> Note to myself: Keep the evil Proner away from this idea and this thread



LOL! 

I also don't know if the expression is the same for English but we use it here, too  But better things will come your way. It always ends up like that.

And Twilley... I've never even heard of that place. But if there's cinnamon involved, it's too bad I haven't!


----------



## Saoirse

IC I belong among the wildflowers.

<3tompetty


----------



## willowmoon

IC that I *sometimes* browse the BBW forums.


----------



## Christov

I’m the most sucky womaniser ever. I've got a couple ladies ready to sex me into oblivion, but all I can think about is this one girl who probably isn't into me as much as I'm into her. : /


----------



## rellis10

I confess i think i was happier when i didnt have a job.....impoverished but happy.


----------



## Christov

Also, I think I have some terrible confidence issues. I can't really approach a lady unless I've drank enough to loosen my senses, and I'm unsure on how well the sweaty drunk approach goes down.


----------



## Twilley

Christov said:


> Also, I think I have some terrible confidence issues. I can't really approach a lady unless I've drank enough to loosen my senses, and I'm unsure on how well the sweaty drunk approach goes down.



You've got the charming accent working in your favor, that's always a plus.


----------



## Twilley

I confess that I am completely miserable in regards to my love life. Exes that won't leave, friends that send mixed signals. This is my libido and I'm drowning one day at a time.


----------



## Christov

Twilley said:


> You've got the charming accent working in your favor, that's always a plus.


Doesn't work on British women, and I can't afford the trip to America in order to become a sex god.


----------



## Twilley

Christov said:


> Doesn't work on British women, and I can't afford the trip to America in order to become a sex god.



The mission is clear then: We import you to the states, ?????, profit


----------



## Christov

Twilley said:


> The mission is clear then: We import you to the states, ?????, profit


Somebody should adopt me. I'm cuddly, loveable, and house trained.


----------



## Micara

Christov said:


> Somebody should adopt me. I'm cuddly, loveable, and house trained.



Do you cook and clean?


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> Somebody should adopt me. I'm cuddly, loveable, and house trained.


Litter box cleaning experience?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> Somebody should adopt me. I'm cuddly, loveable, and house trained.



**replaces her dog with Christov**




Problem fixed!
And I'll even take you out to drink a few times a month if you'd like :happy:

--------

IC I am melting away. This heat is killing me and I wish I actually lived in the Arctic at this point. I am NOT a fan of the heat AT ALL.

Also... IC I finally went and dropped off some resumes and it really boosted my confidence to hand them out  It felt nice.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Twilley said:


> I confess that I am completely miserable in regards to my love life. Exes that won't leave, friends that send mixed signals. This is my libido and I'm drowning one day at a time.



Same here, haha. But it's more like exes popping up at the worst of times than just not leaving.  That's worse, I think, lol.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am having a bad day and just want to cry and go to bed


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> IC that I am having a bad day and just want to cry and go to bed


I hope your day gets better.


----------



## jdsumm

fat9276 said:


> IC that I am having a bad day and just want to cry and go to bed



(((Hugs))) to you. Ironically, IC that I was just on my way to go lie down in my bed and cry for a while too; then thought, well let me see whats up on Dims first. Hoping tomorrow is better for you!!


----------



## Proner

fat9276 said:


> IC that I am having a bad day and just want to cry and go to bed



Hope your day will become brighter soon.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm so sweaty that my fingers are sliding on the mousepad.

IC that I dropped some barbecue sauce on my space bar, so now it's all sticky.

And IC that all the rep comments really make my day so much better.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I just wanna crawl in bed, call a friend, and lounge infront of my fan, It's so much muggier than I'm used to. Blah.


I also IC I have to keep an the weather. Since just a little bit ago, one of these random storms that popped up, made a city two county's below mine, go into a tornado warning. So Now I'm all kinds of paranoid.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I really want to get my lip pierced. But at this point... it's not safe to do


----------



## Crystal

IC that I have recently discovered that I am pathetically, ridiculously afraid of mice. 

*shivers*


----------



## Linda

Crystal said:


> IC that I have recently discovered that I am pathetically, ridiculously afraid of mice.
> 
> *shivers*



^5

I don't know why but me too!!A mouse runs by and I get ridiculous! It is so embarassing to me. Smallest creature and I am rocking back and forth on my bed sobbing. :doh:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Crystal said:


> IC that I have recently discovered that I am pathetically, ridiculously afraid of mice.
> 
> *shivers*





Linda said:


> ^5
> 
> I don't know why but me too!!A mouse runs by and I get ridiculous! It is so embarassing to me. Smallest creature and I am rocking back and forth on my bed sobbing. :doh:



Add me to the list too. I won't even let anyone say the "M" word in my house.


----------



## Crystal

Discovered them in the place I'm living during my summer internship. Huge, beautiful house in a very nice neighborhood (boss renting it to me for very cheap.) 

These kind of houses aren't supposed to have mice. Ahhh!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Crystal said:


> Discovered them in the place I'm living during my summer internship. Huge, beautiful house in a very nice neighborhood (boss renting it to me for very cheap.)
> 
> These kind of houses aren't supposed to have mice. Ahhh!


There's always a catch!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> IC that I am having a bad day and just want to cry and go to bed



Sending you happy thoughts my lovely girl, and a cuddly hug


----------



## Micara

fat9276 said:


> IC that I am having a bad day and just want to cry and go to bed



I'm feeling the same way. Hugs to you, I hope tomorrow is a beautiful day for you.


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> IC that I am having a bad day and just want to cry and go to bed



Sending virtual hugs your way and hoping that things get better for you.


----------



## willowmoon

IC that I'll TRY (no promises) not to waste much more bandwidth on a dual identity (maybe triple identity) poster that I think we all know rather well. So yeah, I'm done with him for a while. 

Maybe.


----------



## Famouslastwords

willowmoon said:


> IC that I'll TRY (no promises) not to waste much more bandwidth on a dual identity (maybe triple identity) poster that I think we all know rather well. So yeah, I'm done with him for a while.
> 
> Maybe.



But it just got fun again with Mango's post. How can you stop with such greatness?


----------



## willowmoon

Famouslastwords said:


> But it just got fun again with Mango's post. How can you stop with such greatness?



Mango's post is so full of EPIC WIN. But I can't rep him for a while, dang nab it !!!

But I don't mind taking a back seat for a bit and seeing what all develops.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I second that willowmoon!

IC I hate that my local pharmacy doesn't carry 40 vol developper cream for hairdue anymore. It has made my colouring process that much longer by wasting my time. I want them to bring it back! It was like 4$ for a 750ml bottle! That's a STEAL compared to other places and brands! Not fair 

also IC I had a moment of total jealousy today against a friend of mine. I admit, I think I scared the guy off and that's why he doesn't really say anything to me anymore, but it gets under my skin when I feel purposely ignored. And that's what it felt like today. 

And when I say scared him off, I mean I was quite upfront with him about how I found him attractive. I'm not an usually upfront person and took a chance and it turned out horribly wrong. Like every other person I've been upfront about it to. Or maybe I'm just paranoid about doing it and imagine bad results. I dunno. But I still hate it.


----------



## AuntHen

willowmoon said:


> Sending virtual hugs your way and hoping that things get better for you.





Micara said:


> I'm feeling the same way. Hugs to you, I hope tomorrow is a beautiful day for you.





littlefairywren said:


> Sending you happy thoughts my lovely girl, and a cuddly hug





Proner said:


> Hope your day will become brighter soon.





jdsumm said:


> (((Hugs))) to you. Ironically, IC that I was just on my way to go lie down in my bed and cry for a while too; then thought, well let me see whats up on Dims first. Hoping tomorrow is better for you!!





CastingPearls said:


> I hope your day gets better.



thank you all you very nice people


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I've been gone from here way too long because I have no idea what anyone is talking about anymore :huh:






Although I guess that's not new for me :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

I C that if I knew I could garner so much rep in one day, I'd have put my wit to better use than infractions.


----------



## Crystal

IC that after losing over 30 pounds over six months due to gall bladder attacks, I have gained every single pound of it back after my surgery.


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> IC that after losing over 30 pounds over six months due to gall bladder attacks, I have gained every single pound of it back after my surgery.



Congratu - er, wait...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I _Really Really *REALLY*_ Want to watch Pagemaster now. I FREAKING LOVED THIS MOVIE AS A CHILD!

..BONUS CONFESSION.
IC I'm laughing hysterically.
My Grandmother is watching Power Rangers.
Oh, What the hell. [It's just me and her in the house.]


----------



## Fallenangel2904

IC that this whole being on a 'break' thing with my ex is really killing me these days. Even though I am the one who broke up with him. Its so difficult and I feel like the fate of where we're going is all I think about. Are we? Aren't we? It's killing me! IDK anymore....I confess I want things to be simple again


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am totally happy for my friend getting married yesterday  

But want the same. Because I always thought I was gonna be paired off by 25. And it doesn't look like that's going to happen, lol.


----------



## NYCGabriel

IC I'm jealous of my high school and college friends are married and own homes. But at least I got a head full of hair! *runs his fingers through his hair and pantomimes tossing back*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

willowmoon said:


> Mango's post is so full of EPIC WIN. But I can't rep him for a while, dang nab it !!!
> 
> But I don't mind taking a back seat for a bit and seeing what all develops.



I agree, that whole thread became a major custerf*ck quickly. It was definitely better to just read it than be in the midst of freefall.


----------



## Linda

NYCGabriel said:


> IC I'm jealous of my high school and college friends are married and own homes. But at least I got a head full of hair! *runs his fingers through his hair and pantomimes tossing back*



Phenominal hair!!


IC that I don't get the whole jealousy emotion. I work my ass off to get what I want and if I still can't get it. (shrugs) I am a pretty simple person. Work for what I want to get out of life and be happy with what I have.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to getting my first pedicure this morning, ever! It was sooo good. My toes are pretty! Haha.


----------



## Linda

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to getting my first pedicure this morning, ever! It was sooo good. My toes are pretty! Haha.



Yay for pretty Pippies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Crystal said:


> Discovered them in the place I'm living during my summer internship. Huge, beautiful house in a very nice neighborhood (boss renting it to me for very cheap.)
> 
> These kind of houses aren't supposed to have mice. Ahhh!



Now you understand the cheap part eh? Chin up....could be roaches


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am so excited to be going out tonight with my friends  I'm pretty sure no one will be hitting on me, but it feels like forever since I've gone out for a night. Finally!


----------



## lalatx

IC I had an amazing and totally fucked up conversation while at my boys house today. 

Me: "You have a lot of ties" 
Boy: "Yeah I strangle myself in the doorway a lot, I like to have options" 
Me: "Hmm breaking up your day with a little autoerotic asphyxiation are we"
Boy: "Well I have to fill my day with something other than video games and drinking"
Me: "Yes and getting a hobby would just be silly"
Boy: "Fucking is my hobby, strangling myself is my passion"


----------



## CarlaSixx

Lalatx, sounds like you've got a keeper 

----

IC I am TOTALLY tipsy right now. Went out drinking with my gay friends and mix like 12 straight tequilas with 40C temps indoors with NO ventilation... it makes for a mighty tipsy time!!! So be proud of me for actually being able to type straight, lol. 

But... I am headed to bed. Hopefully this dizziness will go away. I KNOW it's from the heat and not from the drinking, but still. And I hope I don't throw up in bed.

Also... IC the comma button on this borrowed laptop is driving me nuts. I basically have to pound it to make it work. I just confronted the owner about it and they went "oh yeah... I forgot to tell you about that..." FFS!!!

Gnight


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lalatx said:


> IC I had an amazing and totally fucked up conversation while at my boys house today.
> 
> Me: "You have a lot of ties"
> Boy: "Yeah I strangle myself in the doorway a lot, I like to have options"
> Me: "Hmm breaking up your day with a little autoerotic asphyxiation are we"
> Boy: "Well I have to fill my day with something other than video games and drinking"
> Me: "Yes and getting a hobby would just be silly"
> Boy: "Fucking is my hobby, strangling myself is my passion"
> 
> 
> CarlaSixx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lalatx, sounds like you've got a keeper
Click to expand...


LMAO! I'm with Carla. Sorry, but this sounds like a perfectly normal conversation in some of my circles. (Yes, I have some interesting circles). 



CarlaSixx said:


> ----
> 
> IC I am TOTALLY tipsy right now. Went out drinking with my gay friends and mix like 12 straight tequilas with 40C temps indoors with NO ventilation... it makes for a mighty tipsy time!!! So be proud of me for actually being able to type straight, lol.
> 
> But... I am headed to bed. Hopefully this dizziness will go away. I KNOW it's from the heat and not from the drinking, but still. And I hope I don't throw up in bed.
> 
> Also... IC the comma button on this borrowed laptop is driving me nuts. I basically have to pound it to make it work. I just confronted the owner about it and they went "oh yeah... I forgot to tell you about that..." FFS!!!
> 
> Gnight



LOL! Sounds like you had a blast, Carla. May you not decorate your bed and see ya nice and dry on the other side. 

IC I'm feeling edgy this morning as though something important is on the verge of happening. It's akin to Tony in the "Something's Coming" number from _West Side Story_. And we all know how well that turned out for him.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am thisclose to asking friends to help me find a date knowing full well they are absolute shit at it. Guess I'm just sick of being the single one in the group. Over 2 years going at it alone is starting to anger me, actually.


----------



## Christov

CarlaSixx said:


> I am thisclose to asking friends to help me find a date knowing full well they are absolute shit at it. Guess I'm just sick of being the single one in the group. Over 2 years going at it alone is starting to anger me, actually.


Say you have a boyfriend but that he's so cool he only exists on a conceptual level.


----------



## lalatx

CarlaSixx said:


> I am thisclose to asking friends to help me find a date knowing full well they are absolute shit at it. Guess I'm just sick of being the single one in the group. Over 2 years going at it alone is starting to anger me, actually.



NO!!! Bad CarlaSixx NO!!! You know those fuckers pick lame people to set you up with.


----------



## lalatx

CarlaSixx said:


> Lalatx, sounds like you've got a keeper





OneWickedAngel said:


> LMAO! I'm with Carla. Sorry, but this sounds like a perfectly normal conversation in some of my circles. (Yes, I have some interesting circles).



Oh most of my conversations are like this b.c my friends are all screwed up and I love it.

The boy is a keeper. But alas it ends at the end of the summer when he goes back to school, which I am good with.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> Say you have a boyfriend but that he's so cool he only exists on a conceptual level.



LOL!

And lalatx, I know.  the seriously do and it makes me want to kick them in the ovaries. But dammit I'm sick of them babbling on and not being able to join a conversation. Then confront them about it and hear "well just find yourself somebody" as if it's that frikkin easy  (don't know how to make a mad face on iPod)

you'd fit right in with my group though. We have odd discussions like that. One time we were discussing which STDs are better to catch and when one asked another if they'd be okay with getting crabs, he answered "I'd much rather get the clap. Sounds much more festive." LOL! Frikkin weird friends.


----------



## calauria

CarlaSixx said:


> Which makes you awesome  hehe.
> 
> Calauria, the guy was in my apartment complex, too, haha.




Carla, this guy sure gets around!!! LOL!!!


----------



## calauria

lalatx said:


> NO!!! Bad CarlaSixx NO!!! You know those fuckers pick lame people to set you up with.



I had a friend who would fix me up with lamers, without my consent!! One time she tried to fix me up with a crackhead who was missing his front teeth. She kept telling me that he was a nice guy. I was beyond insulted!! Of course, I gave her a piece of my mind!! You know, she is one of those people who are so nice with their insults and exclaims that they are only helping you, yeah, right!!! And she wonders why I'm so distant with her, I'm like, bitch get a clue!!!


----------



## Proner

CarlaSixx said:


> Lalatx, sounds like you've got a keeper
> 
> ----
> 
> IC I am TOTALLY tipsy right now. Went out drinking with my gay friends and mix like 12 straight tequilas with 40C temps indoors with NO ventilation... it makes for a mighty tipsy time!!! So be proud of me for actually being able to type straight, lol.
> 
> But... I am headed to bed. Hopefully this dizziness will go away. I KNOW it's from the heat and not from the drinking, but still. And I hope I don't throw up in bed.
> 
> Also... IC the comma button on this borrowed laptop is driving me nuts. I basically have to pound it to make it work. I just confronted the owner about it and they went "oh yeah... I forgot to tell you about that..." FFS!!!
> 
> Gnight



Same for me yesterday, crazy birthday party far away from Bordeaux with only one person I knew at it. It was really great 

IC that I just made a video with lack of sleep, so it will probably be random stupid thoughts!


----------



## Famouslastwords

lalatx said:


> IC I had an amazing and totally fucked up conversation while at my boys house today.
> 
> Me: "You have a lot of ties"
> Boy: "Yeah I strangle myself in the doorway a lot, I like to have options"
> Me: "Hmm breaking up your day with a little autoerotic asphyxiation are we"
> Boy: "Well I have to fill my day with something other than video games and drinking"
> Me: "Yes and getting a hobby would just be silly"
> Boy: "Fucking is my hobby, strangling myself is my passion"




I wish I had more conversations like this.

IC I looked up an old fling today and found out tomorrow is his birthday. I didn't message him for two reasons...1) I have no desire to drudge up that history, 2)he's not good looking anymore. Makes me feel old.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC If one more of my friends tell me _anything_ comparable to "Oh Megs! From now on I'm going to help you lose weight, We need to find you a man!" I'm going to go crazy-white-chick on them. 

I think it irritates me most because when -they- are single, everyone is all "Oh, you'll find a man! Your a great gal!" But when -I- complain about being single, It's a whole different story. _*I*_ need fixing.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I just went to my friends' house to hang out and I actually cleaned their kitchen, swept the floors and wiped down the windows.

Friend: Wow... I can see out the windows!
Me: YOU'RE WELCOME.

They aren't dirtballs, but a house with 4 guys cannot stay clean.

I also offered to make them dinner this week.

I <3 them so much!


----------



## Mathias

IC that if you put someone on ignore you shouldn't be able to see the threads they start either.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I think that Alex is a feeder. He keeps giving me food. I don't want it but he pouts when i say no thanks. He does this all the time. He is so happy and accomplished looking when he gets me to eat. It's killing my diet! I am now making a small pile of the trail mix he's trying to feed me now and i'll put it back later. He also loves to play with my belly. He pulls up my shirt and shakes the fat. (an FA in the making?)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Mathias said:


> IC that if you put someone on ignore you shouldn't be able to see the threads they start either.



I just said this in that other thread. I click on threads without paying attention to who started them..


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC today I felt like I really needed to get me some.

I never act on those feelings, though.

Maybe that's why I'm a miserable bitch lol


----------



## Christov

I'm pretty sure I may devour the rest of the cookies I made last night, even though I'm meant to be saving them for a cinema trip tomorrow. 

I suppose that's a testament to how delicious they are and how awesome I am at baking.

That's right. I'm the master baker.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> I'm pretty sure I may devour the rest of the cookies I made last night, even though I'm meant to be saving them for a cinema trip tomorrow.
> 
> I suppose that's a testament to how delicious they are and how awesome I am at baking.
> 
> That's right. I'm the master baker.



...And the frikkin muffin man!


----------



## lalatx

Christov said:


> I'm pretty sure I may devour the rest of the cookies I made last night, even though I'm meant to be saving them for a cinema trip tomorrow.
> 
> I suppose that's a testament to how delicious they are and how awesome I am at baking.
> 
> That's right. I'm the master baker.



Bow down to the master :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess I need a life coach. Stat! AFG's gonna be homeless if she doesn't get outta this funk.

Also, hi!


----------



## calauria

I C I miss my black and white checkered MC Hammer pants!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> IC that if you put someone on ignore you shouldn't be able to see the threads they start either.




I agree! Or anything they post at all for that matter.


----------



## Proner

IC that even if it's damn warm here I shouldn't walk half naked or just in boxers in my appartments I just realize that my front neighbours could see me....


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I was awfully confused when I logged in this morning and saw posts by *GoofyGirl* that I know I didn't make, until I looked at them and they weren't by me. :huh:


----------



## littlefairywren

goofy girl said:


> IC that I was awfully confused when I logged in this morning and saw posts by *GoofyGirl* that I know I didn't make, until I looked at them and they weren't by me. :huh:



LOL, that got me too...especially when I saw posts in the nekkid thread


----------



## Crystal

My 21st birthday is tomorrow!

IC that despite it being a pretty special one, I have nothing planned. I'm not a drinker, most of my other friends are, and I'm not into the club scene. Not to mention, most of my friends are gone on vacation anyway. 

I'll probably be spending my birthday, after working from 8am-5pm, on the couch, watching House reruns and eating lots of cake.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I dig the 'big hair' look the bands in the 80's had.
[/Dork]


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystal said:


> My 21st birthday is tomorrow!
> 
> IC that despite it being a pretty special one, I have nothing planned. I'm not a drinker, most of my other friends are, and I'm not into the club scene. Not to mention, most of my friends are gone on vacation anyway.
> 
> I'll probably be spending my birthday, after working from 8am-5pm, on the couch, watching House reruns and eating lots of cake.



Enjoy your cake! I hope you have a lovely birthday, no matter what, Crystal


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I dig the 'big hair' look the bands in the 80's had.
> [/Dork]



You mean like these guys?

View attachment vinnyvincent.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> You mean like these guys?
> 
> View attachment 82162


:blush: ...Yes. Yes I do mean like those guys.


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> My 21st birthday is tomorrow!
> 
> IC that despite it being a pretty special one, I have nothing planned. I'm not a drinker, most of my other friends are, and I'm not into the club scene. Not to mention, most of my friends are gone on vacation anyway.
> 
> I'll probably be spending my birthday, after working from 8am-5pm, on the couch, watching House reruns and eating lots of cake.



 I wish I could be there with you love.

...am I still allowed to call you that?


----------



## liz (di-va)

Writing is hard.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am missing my ex atm because he used to send me cold and flu tablets and hayfever ones when i needed them and they are spensive Idont find myself missing the person though hmm specially not after we broke up and he went completely psycho.......


----------



## Linda

IC that sometimes not getting enough sleep was well worth it.


----------



## JoyJoy

I got a message from a complete stranger on another message board that contained this line:

"For a big woman, as you say, you have a slim, pretty face."

My response:

"Well, thank you....I think. Not to be a bitch about it, but that's really a back-handed compliment...implying my face couldn't be pretty if it were not "slim". But honestly, have you really looked at all of my pictures? My face really isn't slim. 

I am saying this, not to be rude, but you seem like the kind of guy who likes to think and be aware, so I thought you might appreciate understanding how your statement came across for future reference. I know the attitude of the day is "if it's fat, it's unattractive", but I am a believer in finding beauty in everything, and the "you have such a pretty face" to a fat girl is pretty patronizing. Build someone up for who they are as a whole, not just for the parts that you find acceptable."


----------



## willowmoon

JoyJoy said:


> I got a message from a complete stranger on another message board that contained this line:
> 
> "For a big woman, as you say, you have a slim, pretty face."
> 
> My response:
> 
> "Well, thank you....I think. Not to be a bitch about it, but that's really a back-handed compliment...implying my face couldn't be pretty if it were not "slim". But honestly, have you really looked at all of my pictures? My face really isn't slim.
> 
> I am saying this, not to be rude, but you seem like the kind of guy who likes to think and be aware, so I thought you might appreciate understanding how your statement came across for future reference. I know the attitude of the day is "if it's fat, it's unattractive", but I am a believer in finding beauty in everything, and the "you have such a pretty face" to a fat girl is pretty patronizing. Build someone up for who they are as a whole, not just for the parts that you find acceptable."



Yep. Sadly enough, some guys never figure it out -- oh well, their loss.


----------



## CarlaSixx

JoyJoy, that's a damned good answer you gave him! 

----

IC I really hate it when my friends think they know what it's like to be me.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i would really like to get a dog. But i won't voice that because Max won't let me NOT get a dog. I don't think it's right to get a dog since we live in an apartment. We were at the park yesterday and there was a girl with a golden lab puppy. It was just soooooo sweet and cute. Made me want one.


----------



## Micara

I confess that I just had a rather strange sex dream involving Viggo Mortensen and... Bud Bundy.


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> I confess that I just had a rather strange sex dream involving Viggo Mortensen and... Bud Bundy.



Hmm, was Viggo dressed like Aragorn? I would be happy with that dream :smitten:
Bud Bundy, ah....NO!


----------



## Micara

littlefairywren said:


> Hmm, was Viggo dressed like Aragorn? I would be happy with that dream :smitten:
> Bud Bundy, ah....NO!



No. he was just Viggo. But he had a broken leg, so I think really it was Eric. :blush:

Also, in the same dream, I got to meet John Lennon, but Yoko Ono tried to kidnap me.


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> No. he was just Viggo. But he had a broken leg, so I think really it was Eric. :blush:
> 
> Also, in the same dream, I got to meet John Lennon, but Yoko Ono tried to kidnap me.



Yoko can't have you!!!!


----------



## Crystal

IC that I had an awesome 21st birthday yesterday! 

Got a dozen roses for the very first time, too. Off work for a three day weekend, so here's hoping that this trend will continue.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I feel the need to get me some. And there's absolutely no chance of that given that tonight, I am going to a Pride event with my friend, and the only women who attend are either old, coupled up, or insanely snobby. And allll the men are gay. And 90% of the attendees are men. Lovely!


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I get annoyed when women accuse other women of being jealous, if one has a differing opinion, or just does not like the other.

My mother told me that Danielle Cole was just "jealous" of me, when I would come home with bruises on my shins after the little monster kicked me in the 1st grade. I didn't believe that garbage then, and I don't believe it now.

If I don't agree with you, like you, or we just don't get on....it does not mean I am jealous. Grow up people!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I get annoyed when women accuse other women of being jealous, if one has a differing opinion, or just does not like the other.
> 
> My mother told me that Danielle Cole was just "jealous" of me, when I would come home with bruises on my shins after the little monster kicked me in the 1st grade. I didn't believe that garbage then, and I don't believe it now.
> 
> If I don't agree with you, like you, or we just don't get on....it does not mean I am jealous. Grow up people!


Sounds like you should have beat Danielle's ass and told your mum you were jealous of her unbruised knees


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I get annoyed when women accuse other women of being jealous, if one has a differing opinion, or just does not like the other.
> 
> My mother told me that Danielle Cole was just "jealous" of me, when I would come home with bruises on my shins after the little monster kicked me in the 1st grade. I didn't believe that garbage then, and I don't believe it now.
> 
> If I don't agree with you, like you, or we just don't get on....it does not mean I am jealous. Grow up people!



Snark filled rep otw.


----------



## littlefairywren

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds like you should have beat Danielle's ass and told your mum you were jealous of her unbruised knees



LOL, my mum would have fallen for that...and then beat my ass for being nasty, and "jealous" 



Famouslastwords said:


> Snark filled rep otw.



Thank you, darling girl :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to run through the trees with the wind in my hair, be one with nature...


----------



## lalatx

IC I used to participate in what amounts to a fight club while in school with a bunch of guys. There were no rules that involved not talking about fight club only one about not using weapons. As a result of this I can defend myself quite well.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that beneath my normal calm veneer I am shaking with anger. I don't like this feeling, and I'm worried I may cry. 

Curse you estrogen! Er wait no I didn't mean that... I love you... x.x


----------



## Lamia

IC my curiosity can get the best of me. There was a Beetle on my mom's computer and I took a piece of paper and had it crawl onto it so I could put it up to my face to get a better look at it. It crawled off the paper and up my arm into my sleeve and I am totally skeeved out now. I took my shirt off and shook it out. I have no idea where it went. I feel like that guy in The Mummy when the beetle crawled up his arm under his skin. *shudder*

I think I hear it singing "Hey Jude" which is nice.


----------



## Lamia

Update found him he was crawling on top of my head. I tried to catch him and jumped up and down and shook my hair wildly. No sign of him...I hope he doesn't crawl into my ear and lays eggs in my brain.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lamia said:


> Update found him he was crawling on top of my head. I tried to catch him and jumped up and down and shook my hair wildly. No sign of him...I hope he doesn't crawl into my ear and lays eggs in my brain.


...Thanks a lot! You just made my skin crawl! D:


However, you reminded me of this series called "Animorphs".


----------



## rellis10

I confess i'm slightly flaunting the rules when it comes to using the internet at work.....but my boss isnt in for the morning. When the cat's away the mice will play!


----------



## Carrie

rellis10 said:


> I confess i'm slightly flaunting the rules when it comes to using the internet at work.....but my boss isnt in for the morning. When the cat's away the mice will play!


Careful there.  Lots of companies monitor employee internet use these days, so whether your boss is physically there may be irrelevant in terms of getting caught.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I hung out with a friend last night and we totally bumped uglies, but I was thinking of amazing guy the entire time.

Amazing guy does everrrrything better. :eat2:


----------



## willowmoon

Saoirse said:


> IC I hung out with a friend last night and we totally bumped uglies, but I was thinking of amazing guy the entire time.
> 
> Amazing guy does everrrrything better. :eat2:



Now you got me thinking of that James Bond song ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaV-6qerkqI


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i'm so tired that i will nap when Alex does. Max has the option of staying up or napping. I sort of hope he naps because he's so grumpy today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My mind needs to STFU.

I tried going to sleep 7 hours ago.
I Laid in bed for two hours, I didn't sleep at all, so I got up and got a drink, laid back down, and proceeded to sleep. Waking up every 10-30 minutes. I might have gotten like..ONE full hour of sleep, somewhere. :doh:


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I feel sorta creepy when the ex asks if everything is ok. Part of me wants to say thanks for caring, other part of me wants to say "save the niceness, I know how you are what's the scam?"


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm like watching the clock until 11am swings around. I am so tired and want to put alex down for a nap so i can nap. I stayed up way to late reading last night. He's tired too so i might put him down at 10:30 (i woke him up at 730 when he usually gets up at 10) I want a nap in the worst way!!


----------



## KittyKitten

I confess, I need peace and quiet in my life


----------



## Proner

IC I just feel blaah right now, I'm tired that at work people who came to the library think that because I'm younger than my co-workers I can't give them advices or helping them....


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> IC I just feel blaah right now, I'm tired that at work people who came to the library think that because I'm younger than my co-workers I can't give them advices or helping them....




<sings Dory's song from the Disney movie Nemo>


"...just keep swimming, just keep swimming..."


----------



## BBW_Blondie

IC that I internet stalked my ex tonight. In my defense, I was trying to find out if he was pulling the same BS with another woman as he did with me and the other women I know about. I'm sorry for any other woman who is being lied to and cheated on like I was.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My dorkiness impressed my friends and their friend tonight when we were hanging out. Made me feel really proud about about a weird habit I have.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My mind needs to STFU.
> 
> I tried going to sleep 7 hours ago.
> I Laid in bed for two hours, I didn't sleep at all, so I got up and got a drink, laid back down, and proceeded to sleep. Waking up every 10-30 minutes. I might have gotten like..ONE full hour of sleep, somewhere. :doh:



Hugs that is pretty much my life some nights I manage more than an hour or two but often very broken sleep it sux and makes you feel worse

I hate lack of sleep insomniac times as they sap all your energy hang in there and hugs

IC I have been getting my FLOCK on all week and loving it


----------



## Dromond

I confess I have nothing to confess.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

The ant problem this year has been horiffic. A particularly intrepid one found his way into my lunchbox and on the outside of my tupperware container. IC I didn't see the little guy until I pulled the container out of the microwave. I actually feel bad. What an awful way to die! >.<


----------



## HottiMegan

I remember when i was in jr. high and we had an ant problem. One found its way onto my curling iron. It popped. What an awful sound that was. I hate ants worse than any other pest but that was so icky.


I confess that i have been staying up WAY too late this week. I am tired all day long as a result. Downloaded 5 Anita Blake books and am on the second one since Tuesday. I need to put my nook down and get some zzs


----------



## Bearsy

Drunkenly made out with my best friend tonight


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The ant problem this year has been horiffic. A particularly intrepid one found his way into my lunchbox and on the outside of my tupperware container. IC I didn't see the little guy until I pulled the container out of the microwave. I actually feel bad. What an awful way to die! >.<


We can't get rid of carpenter ants this year and we've tried everything short of adopting an aardvark.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> We can't get rid of carpenter ants this year and we've tried everything short of adopting an aardvark.


May I suggest adopting an aardvark? They ARE Cute, you know.  


IC I'm Paranoid there's something medically wrong with my legs. Even though I'm sure there isn't.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm totally crushing on someone that I should not be crushing on but I can't help it. And I want to forget about it but there's just something about him that I still like after all these years. Maybe more so now than ever before. And the worst part? I'll probably seem like a total freak if I let it actually be known.  So not fair.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I have to write a very important letter to someone and it will tear him up.


----------



## liz (di-va)

IC that I am still feelin all glowy from unprompted conversation with coworker-types who were really surprised to know my real age, and had it estimated at about 15 (!) years younger. Which is ridiculous, but it is nice when you get these little gifts. Counteracts the times that squeaky-voiced teens call you "Ma'am."


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im going out tonight with my bestie and it will be A BLAST!

The last couple of weeks have been such an emotional rollercoaster, mostly downhill.  I need this night out SO FUCKING BAD.


----------



## Allie Cat

liz (di-va) said:


> IC that I am still feelin all glowy from unprompted conversation with coworker-types who were really surprised to know my real age, and had it estimated at about 15 (!) years younger. Which is ridiculous, but it is nice when you get these little gifts. Counteracts the times that squeaky-voiced teens call you "Ma'am."



Most of my coworkers thought I was 18 until I enlightened them


----------



## Famouslastwords

Divals said:


> Most of my coworkers thought I was 18 until I enlightened them



You're not?  How *much* younger?


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> You're not?  How *much* younger?



You know how old I am


----------



## Famouslastwords

Divals said:


> You know how old I am



I know your older brother just turned 18 *wink*


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> I know your older brother just turned 18 *wink*



 my younger brother turned 18 in November


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have a very serious new addiction. Well... maybe not new, but the severity of it is! I am totally addicted to wig shopping. Which, quite honestly, is still cheaper than when I was guzzling down alcohol like it was water and I was in the desert. I almost made a bad decision tonight of buying yet another wig when the funds aren't there to begin with.

Also, I've been thinking of getting coloured contacts. I've found a type that effects dark eyes really well and can only be purchased through an optometrist (or whatever an eye doctor thingy is called). I'vre got insurance that covers eye exams so I might go in for one. I know I have better than 20/20 vision but I still need an exam for getting coloured lenses. It's exciting and would definitely help out my costume ideas. Also... a black haired girl with tan skin and WHABAM blue eyes would definitely make heads turn and maybe even some boys swoon. So... Why not?  lol.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CarlaSixx said:


> Also, I've been thinking of getting coloured contacts. I've found a type that effects dark eyes really well and can only be purchased through an optometrist (or whatever an eye doctor thingy is called). I'vre got insurance that covers eye exams so I might go in for one. I know I have better than 20/20 vision but I still need an exam for getting coloured lenses. It's exciting and would definitely help out my costume ideas. Also... a black haired girl with tan skin and WHABAM blue eyes would definitely make heads turn and maybe even some boys swoon. So... Why not?  lol.



When I buy contacts I almost always go for blue and the reaction I get is a lot of fun, I get complimented a lot for exactly what you mentioned - the combo of dark hair and blue eyes is a showstopper. I think blue will look great on you.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Divals said:


> my younger brother turned 18 in November



nuh uh 



CarlaSixx said:


> I have a very serious new addiction. Well... maybe not new, but the severity of it is! I am totally addicted to wig shopping. Which, quite honestly, is still cheaper than when I was guzzling down alcohol like it was water and I was in the desert. I almost made a bad decision tonight of buying yet another wig when the funds aren't there to begin with.
> 
> Also, I've been thinking of getting coloured contacts. I've found a type that effects dark eyes really well and can only be purchased through an optometrist (or whatever an eye doctor thingy is called). I'vre got insurance that covers eye exams so I might go in for one. I know I have better than 20/20 vision but I still need an exam for getting coloured lenses. It's exciting and would definitely help out my costume ideas. Also... a black haired girl with tan skin and WHABAM blue eyes would definitely make heads turn and maybe even some boys swoon. So... Why not?  lol.





DitzyBrunette said:


> When I buy contacts I almost always go for blue and the reaction I get is a lot of fun, I get complimented a lot for exactly what you mentioned - the combo of dark hair and blue eyes is a showstopper. I think blue will look great on you.



I want violet contact lenses. I think it would be interesting and it would make people go--wait a second!


----------



## Allie Cat

I confess that I got my first infraction tonight. I wasn't told what post it was for, just that I "Insulted Other Member(s)". I suspect it was for something in Hyde Park.

I find myself very proud of this achievement...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Divals said:


> I confess that I got my first infraction tonight. I wasn't told what post it was for, just that I "Insulted Other Member(s)". I suspect it was for something in Hyde Park.
> 
> I find myself very proud of this achievement...


Aw!!
How Adorable


----------



## Crystal

IC that if you use CLEARLY improper (their =/= there) grammar in a facebook post, instant message, or email, I immediately judge you negatively.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Crystal said:


> IC that if you use CLEARLY improper (their =/= there) grammar in a facebook post, instant message, or email, I immediately judge you negatively.



IC Crystal must have keep a permanent frown on her face then. Those type of grammatical errors are rampant in such venues - lol.


----------



## Proner

IC I shouldn't measure myself this morning I know I'm a short guy but now I feel bleeh realizing that I'm shorter than I thought


----------



## willowmoon

Proner said:


> IC I shouldn't measure myself this morning I know I'm a short guy but now I feel bleeh realizing that I'm shorter than I thought



We are talking vertically, right?


----------



## Proner

willowmoon said:


> We are talking vertically, right?



Lol Yeah! Sorry I realized that could be read in a confusing way after posted it hahaha dumb time again 
Sorry again, ok now I feel bleeh and embarrased!


----------



## willowmoon

Proner said:


> Lol Yeah! Sorry I realized that could be read in a confusing way after posted it hahaha dumb time again
> Sorry again, ok now I feel bleeh and embarrased!



Well if it makes you feel better, I'm only 5 foot 9. Vertically, of course  So I'm sure you're probably taller than I am.


----------



## Proner

willowmoon said:


> Well if it makes you feel better, I'm only 5 foot 9. Vertically, of course  So I'm sure you're probably taller than I am.



It's ok and no I'm shorter than you a little above 5 foot 4, when I said I was a short guy I wasn't jocking


----------



## willowmoon

Proner said:


> It's ok and no I'm shorter than you a little above 5 foot 4, when I said I was a short guy I wasn't jocking



Hey but you're at least taller than the artist Prince. He's only 5 foot 2, but even that's questionable, from what I've heard.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Why would anyone want to know this about Prince?..Just..Why. 


IC I'm feeling 'off' this morning, and it sucks.


----------



## goofy girl

Crystal said:


> IC that if you use CLEARLY improper (their =/= there) grammar in a facebook post, instant message, or email, I immediately judge you negatively.



haha See, I know the difference but sometimes my brain doesn't keep up with my fingers so I consider it a typo. I'm not usually guilty of their/there/they're but I do your/you're ALL the time and it drives me bananas. I try to go back and fix it when I can though


----------



## Carrie

I confess that Netflix has me spoiled rotten. I get very frustrated now when I hover my mouse over something and a corresponding informative little bubble doesn't appear.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I :wubu: Prince! (not the royalty, ew, the Musician!)

Also...

IC I had a horrible dream last night of my ex. I guess I deserved it after thinking about him for half the day. It was like a bad reunion AND a bad break up all in one. I woke up and cried for about half an hour before I could do anything else. I hate how much that man has a hold on me! It shouldn't be that way and I don't understand why I'm not over him. It isn't fair and it isn't fun.


----------



## willowmoon

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I :wubu: Prince! (not the royalty, ew, the Musician!)
> 
> Also...
> 
> IC I had a horrible dream last night of my ex. I guess I deserved it after thinking about him for half the day. It was like a bad reunion AND a bad break up all in one. I woke up and cried for about half an hour before I could do anything else. I hate how much that man has a hold on me! It shouldn't be that way and I don't understand why I'm not over him. It isn't fair and it isn't fun.



It took me the better part of a little over a year to truly get over my "first love" back when I was 18, so I can understand some of the feelings involved. It was frustrating because she moved on, but I didn't. It was like I tortured myself of her memory for so long -- I would listen to songs that we used to listen to when we were together, I'd look at photographs of her, read old letters, that sort of thing. I even did the horrible thing of dating a girl that looked A LOT like her also, and then I realized quickly that I had to break it off because it wasn't fair to this other girl. Not a proud moment for me. It was definitely a rough period, but I was younger back then, so maybe that's why it was harder for me to get over. It sucked because I was patient enough to wait for my first love, the girl I wanted to lose my virginity to, and then a few months later she wound up seeing someone else at the college she was attending which was in Ohio -- at the time, I lived in Connecticut. I found out rather awkwardly when I made a surprise visit to her campus that she was dating someone else. 

So yeah that drive back from Ohio to Connecticut was a LONG one. 

Hugs from me to you, CarlaSixx, I hope you manage to eventually get over him.


----------



## Ola

I confess that I am a night owl to the point where you could call it "vampiric tendencies" (And damn it Twilight fans, I'm talking ACTUAL vampire here, NOT sparkle-fairy! )


----------



## KittyKitten

So someone (more than likely a student) stole my fresh new mini laptop from inside my bookbag in the library as soon as I stepped out the room. I learned my lesson! 

Thank goodness that:

1. A surveillance camera was newly installed that same week and I got a good glimpse of the little punk.

2. I didn't keep any valuable information on that computer, it was just used for outside the home; I have a back up full-sized laptop in my room.

3. As soon as I logged on to a ebay, I clicked "ending soonest", and I found the same laptop at an awesome deal including Windows 7. I pulled a snipe and won the auction. If I get the stolen one back (might be a possiblity) I can just sell this one.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am grossed out by myself, a 3-year zit is weeping.
It wouldn't be bad.. Except it's on my upperlip, and It wouldn't be TOO terrible, but I have a bad habit of licking my lips. >_<


----------



## rellis10

I confess....i'm nervous about getting a new colleague at work tommorow. And it's a lady too


----------



## AuntHen

IC that i kind of miss hearing the vuvuzela when I turn on the TV


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I that I think my skinny sister is trying to keep me fat. Even though she knows that I am trying not to eat the delicious but unhealthy food...she still brings me over these yummy chocolate cakes from the bakery that have whipped cream and frosting that are topped with a cherry. I can't seem to resist them.


----------



## Blackjack

fat9276 said:


> IC that i kind of miss hearing the vuvuzela when I turn on the TV



You too, huh?


----------



## Rocknrollvictim

IC that I drank the last of the vitamin water :[


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm feeling fucking fantastic, while I'm also being horrifically irresponsable right now.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm feeling fucking fantastic, while I'm also being horrifically irresponsable right now.



occassionally we need to let ourselves be irresponsible and bet your having fun so that is the important thing


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm feeling fucking fantastic, while I'm also being horrifically irresponsable right now.



Are ya kiddin'?! Some of the best times of my life, I was totally doing something I had absolutely no business doing at the time! As long as you know it is not something you're going to regret deep down in your soul in the morning, I say effin' enjoy it honey! Every now and then the spirit needs it.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

IC that it makes you look like a freaking idiot when you fanfare yourself, and make a HUGE deal about nothing. I also confess that maybe you should find a new hobby......Just Sayin'


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am looking forward to going outdoors today, even though its still hot and humid here.


----------



## spiritangel

IC that not only am I pulling an all nighter but I am not looking forward to the 3 trains, and two car rides (one taxi) and 9hrs of travel time tommorrow


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I have to go get my paycheck and pick up some stuff from the grocery store and I probably should get a haircut today... but all I want to do is lounge around in my underwear.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I can't wait to get a cheque in the mail so I can have some cash to spend. I've also got bills to pay so it'll be great to be able to pay those off.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i have about 2 loads of dishes to do today. and i need to re-pick up the toys (a never ending battle) and all i want to do is kick back on my recliner and embroider. I'm getting a little sick of picking up after all my boys. (hubby included.)


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am thisclose to letting my friends "help" me find a date. But this time, if the person they choose doesn't meet expectations, then I won't meet them at all. 

I don't think my "laundry list" is bad.

no drugs, no weed, no smoking, no heavy drinking (less than 6 when going out), no kids, full head of hair or close, and between 18-36.

Is that really too much to ask for? Apparently it is to my friends. They tell me to "lower my standards" and I will then find a guy. Well... I think my standards are low enough, tyvm.

But yeah... thisclose.


----------



## spiritangel

IC i am completely wired after no sleep 4 over 24hrs n now sitting in the chill air 2 wait 4 my train, feel sorry 4 the other passengers cause I am chatty today. Then again i could meet a sexy fa lol


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> IC i am completely wired after no sleep 4 over 24hrs n now sitting in the chill air 2 wait 4 my train, feel sorry 4 the other passengers cause I am chatty today. Then again i could meet a sexy fa lol



Don't forget to eat a croissant when you're on the train!


----------



## goofy girl

spiritangel said:


> IC i am completely wired after no sleep 4 over 24hrs n now sitting in the chill air 2 wait 4 my train, feel sorry 4 the other passengers cause I am chatty today. Then again i could meet a sexy fa lol



You could!! I met my husband on the bus! :happy:


----------



## willowmoon

IC that random curiosity got the better of me the other day. I was wondering whatever happened to a certain girl I used to have a MAJOR crush on back in the day when I lived in Connecticut. Well she moved to southeastern Pennsylvania not long before I moved to Seattle (which I knew about, she had mailed me graduation photos at the time) -- she still lives out there but it looks like she is on her fourth marriage, wow!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

IC that I haven't listened to Joanna Newsom's new album yet and I'm going to see her live tomorrow night. I'll have to pretend to know the new songs unless I get on the ball toot sweet.


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> Don't forget to eat a croissant when you're on the train!



ummm was actually gonna get a pic of me doing just that but eneded up with ham and cheese sandwiches

but just to help the cause I did eat a chocolate bar, and take out a huge bag of chips to munch for a while am sure everyone on the train thought what a fat ect thus ensuring the stereotype is alive and well rofl

well I did eat on the train but to be fair is a bloody long trip


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I get like a kid when presented the idea of staying the night in a hotel. I get all excited and giddy. We're hitting Sacramento for the weekend to celebrate Alex's 2nd birthday. We're getting together with family from all over northern California to go to the zoo and an awesome pizza place. It's going to be fun! Like i said, i'm giddy and excited like a little kid


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Even though I fell asleep repeatedly during taking the "Reading Comprehension" Portion of my Accuplacer Test, I managed to get a score of 98---Only 50 was needed to not have to go through a remedial English Course. 

However, Math, which I was totally awake for, I missed by two questions. WTF! The Algebra portion was a JOKE [Needed a score of 54, I got 21. ] 

Though, in my defense. I've never had algebra before. So, Whatever. "x" "y" and "pi" can suck it.


----------



## Mathias

IC that they need to just scrap American Idol. To me, I felt that the show's main hook was Simon Cowell tearing into people. With him gone, it'll tank even worse. It's become forgettable other than the trainwreck auditions at the start. I can't even name the last few winners past season 4.  :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

IC that certain males baffle bamboozle and confuse the hell out of me, I wish if people lost interest they would just be straightforward and say that


----------



## Micara

IC that I am addicted to ordering freebies. I can't stop. If I could somehow turn this into a job, I'd be set!


----------



## spiritangel

omg if freeagle was in the us wed never see you lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

I saw the cutest hairstylist at the pharmacy today. He was about 25, fresh outta cosmetology school, and very obviously straight. He convinced me to buy purple hairdye, actually, lol. Damn... :wubu: That was a great lil boost in my week!


----------



## Lovelyone

I have two random confessions. 

I sincerely hate my BIL. Hate him with a passion. Thought about burying the body and not telling anyone (joking) Really really disgusting individual who takes about one shower a month, chainsmokes and is addicted to online gaming. Hasn't got a job, but has two children whom he needs to support. DISGUSTING PERSON.

A friend whom I have known since childhood wants to reconnect with me and I don't wish to reconnect with her. Our lives are totally different. She's a pothead/drinker/partier who is good friends with a sister whom I do not get along with. I suspect she only wants to be friendly with me cos she likes gossip. I am just not interested in the chaos that would ensue from being her friend.


----------



## Dmitra

IC one of the reasons I've started learning Russian is it sounds so damn sexy!


----------



## lalatx

While driving with a friend we saw a sign that said "Goat Kids $100". We both thought this meant someone was selling Goat/human hybrid children. My mom wrecked my dream of owning a Goat Kid by informing me that Goat Kid just means a baby Goat. I was disappointed and relieved all at the same time.


----------



## Proner

IC that I'm in huge need of sleep, because of "Bayonne's feria" this week-end I slept like 9 in all the week-end.

I also confess that Saturday night when a drunken guy came to talk to me I said to him that we could talk more at the 59 Igloo street and that makes me laugh...


----------



## willowmoon

lalatx said:


> While driving with a friend we saw a sign that said "Goat Kids $100". We both thought this meant someone was selling Goat/human hybrid children. My mom wrecked my dream of owning a Goat Kid by informing me that Goat Kid just means a baby Goat. I was disappointed and relieved all at the same time.




Yeah, but if you're lucky, you might find Bat Boy. 


View attachment batboy.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

IC that if it were possible, I'd totally live here:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amazing image. Love the "interactive". Considering there was only one stricture in the scenario, it seemed a bit..I don't know..._lonely_? You have plans on turning into a 21st Century Howard Hughes? Or would you at least deign to visit us at a Bash on the main planet now and again?


----------



## Blackjack

OneWickedAngel said:


> Amazing image. Love the "interactive". Considering there was only one stricture in the scenario, it seemed a bit..I don't know..._lonely_? You have plans on turning into a 21st Century Howard Hughes? Or would you at least deign to visit us at a Bash on the main planet now and again?



I'd totally take my little planet all over the universe and visit other peoples and places, but it's just me so I wouldn't really need more than the one structure (with a big satellite dish, of course, so that I can play WoW and download more pr0nz when my library gets a bit stale).

But you can bet your ass that I'd come back for bashes.

Hell, while I'm dreaming I'd hit all of them, every year.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC women who are potential dating partners who claim "they need more then one man" sound like messed up people.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that at 43 y/o, men still confound me. I don't think I will ever figure them out. I wonder if that's okay?


----------



## mossystate

I swear it's like clockwork.

:doh:

lol


----------



## Micara

IC now that I have extra time on my hands, I'm turning into quite the domestic goddess. I'm learning to cook, and I just clipped coupons for the first time ever. I even did the dishes yesterday! (Normally I use all plastic and paper stuff and just throw it away, along with my used Gladwares. Now I actually washed out my Gladwares!) 

Next step- stop using my oven and dishwasher for storage.

Hey, we all gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I ate 13 chocolate Charleston Chews today...and now I wanna throw up.


There should be a warning label on all candy bars about not over-indulging in chocolate when you're depressed. :really sad:


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I have been going on facebook and friend-requesting all my old friends from high school and junior high. ...this is partly just because I want to break peoples' brains. I'm a bad girl.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to see a "Moonbow"

I also Confess, My friend recently got dumped by his girlfriend of a year and nearly 3 months, and I don't know what to say to him except for the cheesiest lines ever concocted.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC talking about my paranormal experiences scare me all over again, but yet I want to be a paranormal investigator.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I have been going on facebook and friend-requesting all my old friends from high school and junior high. ...this is partly just because I want to break peoples' brains. I'm a bad girl.



I confess I wanna know what you mean by "break people's brains." Curiosity...

I also confess that I enjoyed the hell out of 2 glasses of wine. I never drink, so I'm feel pretty nice at the moment.  Blastin music in the headphones and even danced for a bit. Work is gonna be spectacular in the mornin.


----------



## Allie Cat

BBW4Chattery said:


> I confess I wanna know what you mean by "break people's brains." Curiosity...



Most of these people, if they remember me at all, remember me as a boy xD


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Alicia Rose said:


> Most of these people, if they remember me at all, remember me as a boy xD



And to think I worry how people will react when they see how much fatter I am since high school. 
You go girl! :bow:


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess I am really fat. (not that it would surprise people or anything)


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I really should not be eating candy because of how it makes me feel, but these damn belly button candies are so tasty!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC there is a 50/50 chance I'm going to make a bad decision soon, based on passionate anger and hatred.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC there is a 50/50 chance I'm going to make a bad decision soon, based on passionate anger and hatred.



You've recognized you're about to make a bad decision and why, so that's a step in the right direction.  Just walk away and think, before you decide on something you might regret.


----------



## DeerVictory

I sent a saucy text message to a friend, basically asking her to suck on my nipples. 

That text message was meant for a boy very dear to my heart. 

I'm not sure that I'll ever be able to masturbate again out of sheer embarrassment.


----------



## goofy girl

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You've recognized you're about to make a bad decision and why, so that's a step in the right direction.  Just walk away and think, before you decide on something you might regret.



Excellent advice


----------



## Allie Cat

DeerVictory said:


> I sent a saucy text message to a friend, basically asking her to suck on my nipples.
> 
> That text message was meant for a boy very dear to my heart.
> 
> I'm not sure that I'll ever be able to masturbate again out of sheer embarrassment.



Snrk, aww...


----------



## Aust99

I confess it took me 6 weeks to organise the internet at my new house... I'm back connected to the world... hoot hoot!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

DeerVictory said:


> I sent a saucy text message to a friend, basically asking her to suck on my nipples.
> 
> That text message was meant for a boy very dear to my heart.
> 
> I'm not sure that I'll ever be able to masturbate again out of sheer embarrassment.



I LOLed, but I've done the same. BIG oopsie to do, lol.

--------

IC I gave my friend permission to match me up with someone, but I don't know if I should trust him, lol.


----------



## rellis10

IC...if my best friend beats me at pool AGAIN tommorow morning, i'm going to have to murder him


----------



## CastingPearls

DeerVictory said:


> I sent a saucy text message to a friend, basically asking her to suck on my nipples.
> 
> That text message was meant for a boy very dear to my heart.
> 
> I'm not sure that I'll ever be able to masturbate again out of sheer embarrassment.


That's just too awesomely horrifying. I feel for ya..really....<snicker> Been there, btw.


----------



## mossystate

OK, I am willing to cam with some dude if he buys me a new vacuum cleaner.


sorry, Mom





your monique has turned seedy


----------



## Famouslastwords

willowmoon said:


> IC that random curiosity got the better of me the other day. I was wondering whatever happened to a certain girl I used to have a MAJOR crush on back in the day when I lived in Connecticut. Well she moved to southeastern Pennsylvania not long before I moved to Seattle (which I knew about, she had mailed me graduation photos at the time) -- she still lives out there but it looks like she is on her fourth marriage, wow!



I C I looked up this Marine I used to make out with, he's like, totally fat now. Which is funny because like, me too.


----------



## Paquito

Famouslastwords said:


> I C I looked up this Marine I used to make out with, he's like, totally fat now. Which is funny because like, me too.



YOU GUYS WERE MADE FOR EACH OTHER

Just postpone the wedding for a little while, I'm booked solid with appearances.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Me and my mom were almost struck by lightning this morning. [As in, there is a scorch mark on the street, and we saw a blindingly bright flash and the thunder was LITERALLY less than half a second inbetween seeing it and hearing it.]


----------



## jdsumm

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC Me and my mom were almost struck by lightning this morning. [As in, there is a scorch mark on the street, and we saw a blindingly bright flash and the thunder was LITERALLY less than half a second inbetween seeing it and hearing it.]



OMGoodness!!! How scary! Way too close for comfort. So very glad you are safe.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yeah, we were standing in the back yard when it happened. Mom threw the umbrella down, we threw our smokes down, and literally were running and tripping into the house. [Her dog was out, taking shelter under a patio table] she was screaming at the top of her lungs for him to come in. 

The hair on my arms didn't go down for a good 15-20 minutes. Me and her were both shaking, too. Way too close for comfort. You know how when you watch a fireworks show, you can feel the pressure of it being launched up into the air? Yeah. We felt that from the thunder. 


It was just so weird, because we thought it was safe to go out.
We kept watching the sky, no thunder, no lightning, for about a good 30-45 minutes. Then out of nowhere, this random bolt appears. And No more afterwards, either. 

It was crazy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yeah, we were standing in the back yard when it happened. Mom threw the umbrella down, we threw our smokes down, and literally were running and tripping into the house. [Her dog was out, taking shelter under a patio table] she was screaming at the top of her lungs for him to come in.
> 
> The hair on my arms didn't go down for a good 15-20 minutes. Me and her were both shaking, too. Way too close for comfort. You know how when you watch a fireworks show, you can feel the pressure of it being launched up into the air? Yeah. We felt that from the thunder.
> 
> 
> It was just so weird, because we thought it was safe to go out.
> We kept watching the sky, no thunder, no lightning, for about a good 30-45 minutes. Then out of nowhere, this random bolt appears. And No more afterwards, either.
> 
> It was crazy.


Sounds like a scene out of War of the Worlds <shiver>


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> Sounds like a scene out of War of the Worlds <shiver>


LOL! I never thought of it that way, It kind of was! :shocked:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've [just now] discovered I'm actually quite scared of thunder and lightning. [It's storming again]

Joy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC I've barely had 1 1/2 hours worth of sleep and it's Monday. The Bitch factor is bordering on Max Over.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Paquito said:


> YOU GUYS WERE MADE FOR EACH OTHER
> 
> Just postpone the wedding for a little while, I'm booked solid with appearances.



Uh no, no we weren't.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am so tired. I stayed up until 4:30 reading and can barely think. I am going to read the end of this book and take a night off.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

IC that I am completely surprised that I watched a Cash Cab episode that's not in NYC. I thought it was a special in Las Vegas, but then another episode in LV played after it so I was even more surprised. But they have a lot of celebrities in LV playing for charity and it's quite entertaining to watch so I like it so far.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I've been doing better and better about going to bed at a reasonable hour and getting more sleep. Definitely making gradual progress. But IC my favorite thing about work-from-home day is still Lunch Nap.  (30 minutes and counting!)


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess I got to see Liz (Di-va) this weekend and it was tres lovely!

I further confess I hate the internet and want to deprogram my mind. I've been such a relentless multi-tasker for so many years I struggle to stick to one task. Oh, the procrastination, oh the distraction. I need discipline!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I've gotten way too anti-social for my good, and I'm not impressed that my mother has decided on the spur of the moment that we have to go out and get shit done today. I'm not feeling the greatest and it's probably gonn get worse once I step foot outside my door.


----------



## KittyKitten

I hate changes. They told me my student teaching assignment will be in the county that I live in and now I receive a letter from my adviser telling me that it would be in another county and to not report to the assignment on the start date until he notifies me. How long does it freaking take to find a teaching mentor? He turned in my application late!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I confess that I bit the inside of my cheek in a serious way about 9 hours ago while chewing gum.

I wanted more gum, chewed again, and bit it (b/c it was swelled) a few hours later.

I swore no more gum.

I had to have more gum... I bit it again, swollen, shredded flesh... I swore no more gum.

I confess, I'm chewing gum again. I'm not being smart tonight.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

BBW4Chattery said:


> I confess that I bit the inside of my cheek in a serious way about 9 hours ago while chewing gum.
> 
> I wanted more gum, chewed again, and bit it (b/c it was swelled) a few hours later.
> 
> I swore no more gum.
> 
> I had to have more gum... I bit it again, swollen, shredded flesh... I swore no more gum.
> 
> I confess, I'm chewing gum again. I'm not being smart tonight.





I've done this!

I'm also notorious for biting my fingers when eating french fries. 

But chewing gum is the worst for me! I have scars on the insides of both my cheeks. [I swear I do, because the skin feels different than the rest of the inside of my mouth.]


----------



## Lovelyone

I am in an extremely bitchy mood. I don't want to be.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

I confess that I am extremely pissed off at this little guy ---> :eat1:

He just has this bottomless supply of food that must be delicious since he's smiling between bites. He's just rubbing it in my face. I want delicious food so I can smile between bites.


----------



## Saoirse

I went to the Rock, Rattle and Drum Pow Wow today and fell head over heels in lust with a guy.

holy crap, he was sexy.


----------



## Weeze

tonynyc's posts are getting more saucy and less picture-y... and i fuckin like it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I can't stop singing this song! It's my new favorite! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLZ1DJJNFVo&NR=1


----------



## Aust99

IC I want these dammed elections commercials to end.....

and I wish there were more kit kats...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am painting a Kaiser tag album thinngy and have no idea who or what it will be for except it is going to be orange and thecracks will show an antiquey gold colour oh how I love crackle medium. oh and my hands are covered in gold paint cause I usually fingerpaint to stop seeing brush strokes except for the top coat :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am *very *grumpy today


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I had way too much to drink last night, stayed up way too late and probably acted really stupid. It was fantastic! I had a great time and it was fabulous hanging out with the girls.


----------



## KittyKitten

Where is that I hate thread? You know what I hate? You turn to a radio station and your favorite song is just ending! Ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CarlaSixx

luscious_lulu said:


> IC I had way too much to drink last night, stayed up way too late and probably acted really stupid. It was fantastic! I had a great time and it was fabulous hanging out with the girls.



Glad to hear that! Maybe next time I will actually be able to join you ladies


----------



## Famouslastwords

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that I can't stop singing this song! It's my new favorite!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLZ1DJJNFVo&NR=1



Oh God, lol, rep given.


----------



## DeerVictory

I could really use a hug right about now.


----------



## Saoirse

I bought 2 pipes at the Pow Wow.

to smoke my tobacco of course.


----------



## Dmitra

IC I finally watched 2010 and actually liked it! Sure, it was funny in very unintentional places but it was still entertaining.


----------



## luscious_lulu

CarlaSixx said:


> Glad to hear that! Maybe next time I will actually be able to join you ladies



*Fingers crossed*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My moms co-workers sister was given two days to live, she's got cancer and has battling it for over a year and a half.

I don't think I deserve to feel sad, I only volunteered with her twice.. but I cried. What do I say?


----------



## Paquito

IC that today, I went to the pool with one of my best friends. And I decided to go shirtless. I was anxious about the reaction and what might be said to other people, but then I had a wondrous thought:

Why should I give a fuck about what they think? What's the worst that would happen? A bit of teasing, some staring, so what? I get that in public anyway, and I should feel comfortable around my friends.

So I promptly shucked the shirt, and I didn't die from embarrassment, my friend didn't call the Fat Police to haul me away to fat camp, and the sky didn't fall. And I had a good time being comfortable.

I don't want to get into a whole "you shouldn't worry about being in a swimsuit in front of people because I did it and I'm fine" spiel, since we all have different experiences and it wouldn't help anyone (I had plenty of people tell me about their experiences, but I ultimately had to make the conscious decision for myself, regardless of what anyone else went through). But I don't regret it at all.


----------



## mossystate

On the sidebar of my FB page, there seems to always be an ad for ' Date Men Over 50 '.

Ummmmm, maybe I don't wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnna.


----------



## Dromond

I confess I had too much chocolate today.

Yes, it is possible to have too much chocolate.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

IC that my thigh muscles are aching for all the wrong reasons. I had to chase my cat around the house for 20 minutes yesterday so I could catch her and put her in the cat crate to take her to the vet. She must have run back and forth from the living room to my bedroom over 20 times yesterday, hiding under my bed, causing me to squat down and shoo her out every time. That's why my thigh muscles are sore, so much that I didn't even feel like walking down the street with friends to get a drink after dinner tonight. Ach. Time to start revisiting the quadricep machine at the gym.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I left my cellphone in a separate room all day. When I finally got back to it, a LOT of messages were waiting for me. Once I responded to everyone, no one replied. 

It ends up, I coloured in a colouring book all night with gel pens I had from grade school. Truthfully, I had a better time doing that than browsing the net and pointlessly waiting for people to message me.

But I'm not going to do it again tomorrow. No way. One day is enough.


----------



## CAMellie

I just became an ordained minister online...seriously. It's legit in all 50 states and was completely free. I was reading an article about how easy it was...clicked the link...gave them my info...and TA-DA! I'm Reverend Melanie Martinez.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

IC that I hold grudges. No matter how hard I try to forget something, I can't. If you hurt me I can never ever forget it. Even if I want to with every part of me. I might forgive and even say I'm okay, but truth is it will always be there in my mind.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm a sucker for a man with true kind eyes and real warm words. But part of me feels as though, this makes me weak.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC when ex's ask me how I am feeling I worry
IC that in my spare time I find myself planning my funeral.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i'm kind of hoping we can get a loan processed on a house that is like 1/4 mile from where hubby works. It's on 1.6 acres and has a stream running through it. It's woodsy too. What a great adventure place for the boys! It'll take years to make it a nice place to live since the place was built in the 50s and has wood paneling all over and a yucky yellow kitchen. I can see beyond this stuff and love the property and potential. It's only a 2 bedroom but the boys already share a bedroom. Maybe down the line we can upgrade when they're older and i'm working. Hubby's a vet so hopefully the VA can help us get a house. I've had it up to my eyeballs living in an apartment. Our newest neighbors smoke and the boys bedroom smells like an ashtray even though their window is closed


----------



## goofy girl

HottiMegan said:


> IC i'm kind of hoping we can get a loan processed on a house that is like 1/4 mile from where hubby works. It's on 1.6 acres and has a stream running through it. It's woodsy too. What a great adventure place for the boys! It'll take years to make it a nice place to live since the place was built in the 50s and has wood paneling all over and a yucky yellow kitchen. I can see beyond this stuff and love the property and potential. It's only a 2 bedroom but the boys already share a bedroom. Maybe down the line we can upgrade when they're older and i'm working. Hubby's a vet so hopefully the VA can help us get a house. I've had it up to my eyeballs living in an apartment. Our newest neighbors smoke and the boys bedroom smells like an ashtray even though their window is closed



good luck!!!!


----------



## Saoirse

IC all I want to do tonight is sit in bed, get really stoned and fall asleep with the tv on.

but part of me wants to go out and see some friends.

but I'll probably stay here.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I found a 0 calorie drink I can drink and adore! --- SOBE Lifewater, Ironically.

Yay!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I think I'm staying single for all the wrong reasons.

I used to think it kept my dignity intact, but now... maybe it was a stupid choice. 

Maybe I should be more like the people around me, throw myself at whoever is willing to hold onto me, no matter the intention. 

Perhaps I value myself too little that I'm trying too hard to value myself too much, and I'm getting lost in the mix. I mean... I swore off being any bit like a hoe (unlike my "friends")... and here I am now, wishing I could allow myself that freedom.

WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## Saoirse

CarlaSixx said:


> I think I'm staying single for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> I used to think it kept my dignity intact, but now... maybe it was a stupid choice.
> 
> Maybe I should be more like the people around me, throw myself at whoever is willing to hold onto me, no matter the intention.
> 
> Perhaps I value myself too little that I'm trying too hard to value myself too much, and I'm getting lost in the mix. I mean... I swore off being any bit like a hoe (unlike my "friends")... and here I am now, wishing I could allow myself that freedom.
> 
> WTF is wrong with me?



Acting like a hoe can be fun for a bit, but not only do people lose their respect for you, you start losing it for yourself... and it makes one big cycle of hoe-ness.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to being both physically and mentally exhausted.



Something about being fanned on a tropical beach by an adoring and adorable cabana boy keeps popping up in my head....Calgon, you bitch, where are you?


----------



## Dromond

CarlaSixx said:


> I think I'm staying single for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> I used to think it kept my dignity intact, but now... maybe it was a stupid choice.
> 
> Maybe I should be more like the people around me, throw myself at whoever is willing to hold onto me, no matter the intention.
> 
> Perhaps I value myself too little that I'm trying too hard to value myself too much, and I'm getting lost in the mix. I mean... I swore off being any bit like a hoe (unlike my "friends")... and here I am now, wishing I could allow myself that freedom.
> 
> WTF is wrong with me?



You're just trying to find your way in the world, like the rest of us. You may be confused and hurting right now, but in the future you will love yourself for not acting like a ho now.


----------



## mossystate

Is this April 1st?

Full moon?

2012?


----------



## mszwebs

mossystate said:


> Is this April 1st?
> 
> Full moon?
> 
> 2012?



Mercury Retrograde, actually.


----------



## mossystate

mszwebs said:


> Mercury Retrograde, actually.



That explains a whole lot right now. Well, it can be blamed. heh


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I've now been here a year. Seems like forever. lol


----------



## mossystate

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I've now been here a year. Seems like forever. lol



pfffffffffffft....a year


pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I've now been here a year. Seems like forever. lol



Congrats and all MSB, but I am completely laughing out loud and ditto-ing with the Mossy one on this  You are still such a young one here my Grasshopper!  
.
.
.
.
.

*ducks*


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I've now been here a year. Seems like forever. lol



Woo hoo, congrats Momma Bird! I actually thought you HAD been here longer :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> You're just trying to find your way in the world, like the rest of us. You may be confused and hurting right now, but in the future you will love yourself for not acting like a ho now.



Very Wise words and also very true, You need to make decisions based on what is best for you rather than what everyone around you is doing

a saying that was given to me as a teenager and I believe in strongly is "almost any poor fish can drift along, and swim with the stream but it takes a regular live one to swim against the stream" 

Hugs



OOOOOOH Congrats Devi


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> pfffffffffffft....a year
> 
> 
> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft





OneWickedAngel said:


> Congrats and all MSB, but I am completely laughing out loud and ditto-ing with the Mossy one on this  You are still such a young one here my Grasshopper!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> *ducks*



heh I know, but it feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeels like forever! lol



littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, congrats Momma Bird! I actually thought you HAD been here longer :happy:





spiritangel said:


> OOOOOOH Congrats Devi



Thanks, Chicklet and SA


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I've now been here a year. Seems like forever. lol


Congrats sweetie. It's a better place with you in it.


----------



## mossystate

MizzSnakeBite said:


> heh I know, but it feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeels like forever! lol



Just wait until you have made way too many fluff posts to get you into the land of 5 digits. Forever ain't got nothing on that.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> Congrats sweetie. It's a better place with you in it.



Thanks so much, missus .



mossystate said:


> Just wait until you have made way too many fluff posts to get you into the land of 5 digits. Forever ain't got nothing on that.



heh Like announcing you had tacos for your 11,000th one? 

It's quite odd what I remember. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have a crush on someone far away. But he sounds so innocent yet, I'd feel bad corrupting him. 

Oh, Woe. 
Oh, Woe. 

Woe Woe Woe Yer Boa-- ..er.. wrong song.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I confess I'm happy-to-pieces to get a chance to interview for a coveted position...

I confess I'm more terrified than happy about the changes I'll have to make if I accept a new job... (including leaving my current two positions)...

Bleh.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that Im PMSing and its cold out, so the nipples are hard and sore. The piercings aren't helping either.

they hurt too much to play with!


----------



## Dromond

MizzSnakeBite said:


> *I've now been here a year.* Seems like forever. lol



My condolences.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> My condolences.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## CarlaSixx

Someone I've liked since... um... forever... actually likes me  Which is a breath of fresh air to my ego, lol. Sure, I can't do anything about it, but it's nice to know the feeling is mutual even after all these years and I didn't even know.


----------



## spiritangel

CarlaSixx said:


> Someone I've liked since... um... forever... actually likes me  Which is a breath of fresh air to my ego, lol. Sure, I can't do anything about it, but it's nice to know the feeling is mutual even after all these years and I didn't even know.



awwww thats sooo awesome, even if nothing comes of it happy for you


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that if I could bitch slap someone online, I would have, tonight. Grrrr.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm in a shitty mood and threw my tablet across the room out of pique (still works though...see?)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Dromond said:


> My condolences.



LOL



---


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> Just wait until you have made way too many fluff posts to get you into the land of 5 digits. Forever ain't got nothing on that.



LOL



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Thanks so much, missus .
> 
> 
> 
> heh Like announcing you had tacos for your 11,000th one?
> 
> It's quite odd what I remember. lol



I've been here for 3 yrs, and when I announced it, GEF asked for pictures of T & A. Word.

*Edit*

I confess I have more rep than I have posts. By like 1500. That's not even counting deleted rep! Hah!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL




IC I laughed too


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm considering losing weight so I can wear a certain outfit genre that from what I've seen, isn't made for people over a size 20. 22 at the very most. 

X( _ Damn you, Beautiful Lolita clothing! _


----------



## MisticalMisty

I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work. 

I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.


----------



## AuntHen

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.



Oh Misty! I am so so sorry. I said a prayer for you and your family! Go home! I know words won't help... but oh, dear girl... my heart breaks for you 

<<<HUGS>>>


----------



## spiritangel

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.



oh Misty I cannot even begin to fathom what you are going through, that you are holding it together is a testament to your true inner strength, I am so sorry for your loss, although I know words are cold comfort compared to having a family member taken from you in such a brutal way. My condlances, I am so so so truly sorry to hear this. Lots and lots and lots and lots of Hugs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.




OMG Misty! I am so incredibly sorry, sweetie. You're going to be going through a lot these next few days/weeks... As for work, if your meltdown happens there, you know what, it happens. What are they going to do? Fault you for grieving? Now is not the time to be worried about what any else thinks in that regard. You do what you need to do for you to get through the worst of it right now. Everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## littlefairywren

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.



Misty, I am so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers to you and your family. (((HUGS)))


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.



I'm so, so sorry.

If you have a meltdown, just don't worry about it. I don't see how anyone could fault you for it.

You have so much on your plate right now. I hope some sunnier days come your way.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh Misty, I'm so sorry! 

My thoughts to you and your family, and as everyone else has said~ Don't worry too much about it if you have a meltdown at work, Everyone is entitled to grieve.


((Hugs))


----------



## thirtiesgirl

So sorry to hear, Misty. What a shock. *Hugs* to you.

IC I'm not ready to go back to work today. Got a last minute call from my boss yesterday and it turns out they want me to come in. Today's the physical labor day, where I'll be moving stuff from my old office into my new one, making sure computers, printers and phones are hooked up, and squeezing into dusty corners to make sure everything's plugged in. ...Yeah. Looking forward to that.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tomorrow is my neighbour's funeral. My mom was best friends with his son and he had been very generous to us by giving us furniture for our living room when we had none. He was 89 years old. He got hurt a day after his birthday (Wednesday of last week was his 89th). He fell when throwing out his recycling and broke his hip. They couldn't operate because he was in too fragile of a condition so they just let him slowly die. He passed away on Sunday evening. 

Mom and I would like to attend his funeral, but since we're fat, and she has limited mobility, we can't go the distance to get to the funeral home. It's being held in Montreal which is about an hour away by car.

Mom's not too happy about that and I'm feeling really sad about it. I heard them in his apartment yesterday taking down all his stuff  It really bugged me.


----------



## mossystate

I simply do not believe you have one. In prison?


----------



## Lovelyone

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.



I am so terribly sorry for your loss, Misty. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in this time of anguish and despair.


----------



## Lovelyone

CarlaSixx said:


> Tomorrow is my neighbour's funeral. My mom was best friends with his son and he had been very generous to us by giving us furniture for our living room when we had none. He was 89 years old. He got hurt a day after his birthday (Wednesday of last week was his 89th). He fell when throwing out his recycling and broke his hip. They couldn't operate because he was in too fragile of a condition so they just let him slowly die. He passed away on Sunday evening.
> 
> Mom and I would like to attend his funeral, but since we're fat, and she has limited mobility, we can't go the distance to get to the funeral home. It's being held in Montreal which is about an hour away by car.
> 
> Mom's not too happy about that and I'm feeling really sad about it. I heard them in his apartment yesterday taking down all his stuff  It really bugged me.



I am sorry for your loss Carla...and I know how it feels to lose someone like that. My Grandmother died the same way. She broke her hip and they couldn't fix it cos she was too frail. I am sure that your neighbor knew you cared about him, and he would understand if you cannot make the travel for the funeral. My uncle was too frail from heart problems to travel to my mothers funeral last month and we totally understood that he needed to take care of himself and be safe. She would have wanted it that way. Perhaps you could scrape up some money to send flowers or something in order to still pay your respects without having to be at the funeral. ((( Hugs)))


----------



## CastingPearls

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.


OH Misty, honey...I'm so so sorry. Deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Oh my God, sweetie!! That's horrible! Does the rest of your family know? I can certainly understand worrying about a meltdown at work - maybe you should tell them. Companies often offer a standard bereavement time off. Were you and your brother close? I wish I could be there to hold you and let you cry on my shoulder! Something like this is so devastating to a family - unfortunately, I know. Do they have any leads or suspects? Please keep us posted!
((((Hugs)))) :*(




MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Lovelyone said:


> I am sorry for your loss Carla...and I know how it feels to lose someone like that. My Grandmother died the same way. She broke her hip and they couldn't fix it cos she was too frail. I am sure that your neighbor knew you cared about him, and he would understand if you cannot make the travel for the funeral. My uncle was too frail from heart problems to travel to my mothers funeral last month and we totally understood that he needed to take care of himself and be safe. She would have wanted it that way. Perhaps you could scrape up some money to send flowers or something in order to still pay your respects without having to be at the funeral. ((( Hugs)))


Yeah, we'll probably send something to the family, especially mom's best friend. It sucks most for mom because she's the one who wants to attend the most, but we'll do the best we can.

Misty, I am so sorry to hear what happened  I hope you'll be okay as well as your family.


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.




So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thank you so much..to everyone. I really appreciate your concern, thoughts and prayers.

I still haven't cried. I took half a day off and drove 2 hours to spend some time with my niece. We had Chinese food..went shopping and had some ice cream. I just called her and she's painting a picture for me.

Nothing like time with a 4 year old to make you feel like things will be ok.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## jdsumm

Misty, I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.



Misty- That's a terrible, horrible thing to have to deal with, and I'm sorry you were at work when you found out. Oh God, I can't even imagine how you feel. I'm sorry for your loss.



CarlaSixx said:


> Tomorrow is my neighbour's funeral. My mom was best friends with his son and he had been very generous to us by giving us furniture for our living room when we had none. He was 89 years old. He got hurt a day after his birthday (Wednesday of last week was his 89th). He fell when throwing out his recycling and broke his hip. They couldn't operate because he was in too fragile of a condition so they just let him slowly die. He passed away on Sunday evening.
> 
> Mom and I would like to attend his funeral, but since we're fat, and she has limited mobility, we can't go the distance to get to the funeral home. It's being held in Montreal which is about an hour away by car.
> 
> Mom's not too happy about that and I'm feeling really sad about it. I heard them in his apartment yesterday taking down all his stuff  It really bugged me.



It's hard to have people go, even when they're old.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I wish it would stop raining


----------



## rellis10

I Confess...I get nervous talking to somebody for the first time on AIM or MSN, even if i'v talked to them in other ways before.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I posted something on Twitter that caused an uproar, even from the guy himself, and I feel bad because that was not my intention


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> I Confess...I get nervous talking to somebody for the first time on AIM or MSN, even if i'v talked to them in other ways before.



I am the same way!!


----------



## goofy girl

Blown off by friends again. At least if I'm not out having fun, I'm catching up on my sleep :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl

IC that being back at work again after 10 weeks of blissful nothingness is kicking my ass. I come home completely drained and want to do nothing more than zone out. Ugh. Time to put my big girl pants back on and get in the swing of things.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My Dry-Mouth is crazy!

I've drank SIX "20 oz" Bottles of Water today, and my mouth is STILL BONE DRY 5 minutes later! [/Facepalm] :doh:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My Dry-Mouth is crazy!
> 
> I've drank SIX "20 oz" Bottles of Water today, and my mouth is STILL BONE DRY 5 minutes later! [/Facepalm] :doh:



Have you checked your sugar? It's also possible you may have had too much water. (you might want to try some hot tea with lemon)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

..You can have too much water? 

I don't know. It's weird. I'll have to try that hot tea with lemon thing, though. That sounds divine right about now :} 


IC My mouth is a mysterious land of mystery, but is driving me up the wall. My tongue also feels like it's coated in something greasy.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..You can have too much water?



There was a kid at the college in town that died while attempting to drink one of those five gallon jugs of water as a frat initiation..
I don't think you're in danger. Sometimes i get dry mouth after spending a lot of time in front of a fan. Or when i have a cold coming on. Colds suck.


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..You can have too much water?



It's called water intoxication. It happens when you overload your body with water and it begins to wash away your electrolytes (potassium and sodium). It is a very serious condition which can lead to death. The amount of water you'd need to drink is very large, though. A typical day's intake is nowhere near enough to cause it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

A woman died from my city during a contest to drink the most water in a given amount of time without giving up. It was at an "eco-friendly" festival, too. The water replaced food eating contests and proved to be way more dangerous. The festival and any activities similar to the water drinking got banned in the area because of what happened to her.

I like the tea with lemon, though. When I get dry mouth, I make some green tea, let it cool down, and throw in a teensy tiny bit of sugar and a dash of lemon. Home made iced tea! It's very yummy.

-----

IC I woke up thinking about the things I said to people yesterday. I really am regretting it, but even so, I feel like I need to stick with my decision for a bit and see what comes of it. I love them all and didn't wanna make anyone sad, but I seem to have done just that  

Also, IC to having a dream last night involving 2 exes and 2 people I'm interested in, and not feeling a single thing for them! I was frustrated about it in my dream. And when I finally did feel emotions for someone in it, there was a world of war around us. Quite literally, too, lol.

I have the strangest dreams ever.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I want things.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My friend brought me to a wedding reception as his "date" and I wasn't really hoping to catch the bouquet. And it wasn't actually a date, my friend is a gay man  lol.

Anyways... Single Ladies comes on and in the middle of the song, they ask the single women to gather at the end of the dancefloor for the bouquet toss. Now... I don't know the significance of catching the bouquet. But I was standing in the line of fire and actually caught the bouquet, but since my intention was NOT to, I let it hang freely from my hand and the girl behind me snatched it out and claimed it as her own.

And my friend would have caught the garter had he not realized at the right time that they planned for a lil kid to catch it. So we both would have left with a trophy if we would have gone with our instincts.

But... I don't know the significance to that and I kind of feel like an idiot for not knowing it.


----------



## Dromond

The significance of catching the bouquet is simple: she who catches the bouquet is fated to marry. The girl stealing the bouquet from you doesn't mean diddly for her. You caught it, so you get the marriage luck.


----------



## Saoirse

CarlaSixx said:


> My friend brought me to a wedding reception as his "date" and I wasn't really hoping to catch the bouquet. And it wasn't actually a date, my friend is a gay man  lol.
> 
> Anyways... Single Ladies comes on and in the middle of the song, they ask the single women to gather at the end of the dancefloor for the bouquet toss. Now... I don't know the significance of catching the bouquet. But I was standing in the line of fire and actually caught the bouquet, but since my intention was NOT to, I let it hang freely from my hand and the girl behind me snatched it out and claimed it as her own.
> 
> And my friend would have caught the garter had he not realized at the right time that they planned for a lil kid to catch it. So we both would have left with a trophy if we would have gone with our instincts.
> 
> But... I don't know the significance to that and I kind of feel like an idiot for not knowing it.




catching the bouquet means you will get married next, I think. I've been to a few weddings, but never went up to catch the bouquet. Im usually not drunk enough and I hate most wedding traditions. Watching chicks go crazy for it is kinda funny, though!


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> The significance of catching the bouquet is simple: she who catches the bouquet is fated to marry. The girl stealing the bouquet from you doesn't mean diddly for her. You caught it, so you get the marriage luck.



yeah I have never ever caught one, so mayby thats why I am still single and unmarried at nearly 36 hmmmm


----------



## Famouslastwords

CarlaSixx said:


> My friend brought me to a wedding reception as his "date" and I wasn't really hoping to catch the bouquet. And it wasn't actually a date, my friend is a gay man  lol.
> 
> Anyways... Single Ladies comes on and in the middle of the song, they ask the single women to gather at the end of the dancefloor for the bouquet toss. Now... I don't know the significance of catching the bouquet. But I was standing in the line of fire and actually caught the bouquet, but since my intention was NOT to, I let it hang freely from my hand and the girl behind me snatched it out and claimed it as her own.
> 
> And my friend would have caught the garter had he not realized at the right time that they planned for a lil kid to catch it. So we both would have left with a trophy if we would have gone with our instincts.
> 
> But... I don't know the significance to that and I kind of feel like an idiot for not knowing it.



What a total beeeyotch. I mean snatching it from you was a total lame move.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Famouslastwords said:


> What a total beeeyotch. I mean snatching it from you was a total lame move.



Lol! I let her do it, though, because I didn't really intend on catching it. When something hurls in my direction, my usual reaction is to catch it in mid air, and that's what happened, lol. So since I didn't want it, I kind of opened my hand up and in a split second, she took it from my hand. It wasn't that she stole it but more like I handed it to her. She was more excited about it than I could have ever been, though  lol.

Ahhhh... traditions... They make no sense to me, lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yep, it means you're next to marry, supposedly.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I caught a bouquet once.....12 years ago. lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

MisticalMisty said:


> I caught a bouquet once.....12 years ago. lol



And look at you now! All married and stuff.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I met a friend's roommate this summer and I want to get boned by him so. freakin. bad.

I only got to meet him once, before they went back home (Las Vegas!) but I think he's my soul mate.

or at least a soul sex mate.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> IC I met a friend's roommate this summer and I want to get boned by him so. freakin. bad.
> 
> I only got to meet him once, before they went back home (Las Vegas!) but I think he's my soul mate.
> 
> or at least a soul sex mate.



Girl, you are so bad! LOL:happy:


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I have been playing Mass Effect aaaaaaalll daaaaaaaaaaaaaay. :blush:

I am a complete dork. Well, I've got to get my game time in before I start working full time tomorrow.


----------



## HappyFA75

Fallenangel2904 said:


> IC that I hold grudges. No matter how hard I try to forget something, I can't. If you hurt me I can never ever forget it. Even if I want to with every part of me. I might forgive and even say I'm okay, but truth is it will always be there in my mind.



Excellent confession. I can respect 

I confess that sometimes, when a thought gets into my mind, it is hard for that thought to leave. I can usually remove it, with some time. But, whether good or bad, it racks around in there like a pinball in a game machine, taking out whatever synapses and follicles it pleases until it fades away and i do an "Inception" and get it out. 

Make of this what you will. i confess!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that although I thoroughly enjoyed Avatar and consider it one of the best movie experiences in a long time, and I really really want to see it again now that it's back in theaters with extra stuff, I'd gladly forget that it ever existed for the opportunity to watch all of the Lord of the Rings movies in theaters again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've let myself become obsessed again. 
Damn My Gamer Soul! 

Being on the internet when I can't play my game just BARELY Takes the 'edge' off. :doh:


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am *very *happy! 
Happy because of this...
Happy because of that...
Just happy! :happy:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I have only been to one wedding reception ever and that was over 21 years ago. I didn't even get to go to the wedding because it was just a small ceremony done by the mayor and was only immediate family. When they called for all the single ladies to come up and catch the bouquet I didn't get up. Yes, I was single. I was also about 8 1/2 months pregnant and didn't want to give any of the old ladies at the reception a heart attack if they saw me waddle my single, pregnant self up there.  So no bouquet for me!


----------



## lalatx

My kittens have removed all the books from my bookshelf and are currently batting around the pages of a human sexuality textbook. Hmm


----------



## Famouslastwords

lalatx said:


> My kittens have removed all the books from my bookshelf and are currently batting around the pages of a human sexuality textbook. Hmm



Cats like paper, what can I say? If I bring the mail in, they will lay on it. If I have a notebook out, they will lay on it. If I'm reading a book, they will lay on it. If I crumble up a lotto ticket, aim for the trash and miss, they will play with it, and even chew small pieces off and eat it. Cats are WEIRD.


----------



## CastingPearls

lalatx said:


> My kittens have removed all the books from my bookshelf and are currently batting around the pages of a human sexuality textbook. Hmm


They have to hang out with my Wonton who sips white zinfindel from my glass, and I suspect, smokes catnip.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> They have to hang out with my Wonton who sips white zinfindel from my glass, and I suspect, smokes catnip.



Your cat drinks wine? Now that's weird.

My cat eats marshmallows, whipped cream, salsa con queso, any kind of cheese you give him (I've tried at least 10 types), and butter. Thank God I don't give him all that stuff that often, or else he'd be a very sick kitty.


----------



## HappyFA75

Famouslastwords said:


> Your cat drinks wine? Now that's weird.
> 
> My cat eats marshmallows, whipped cream, salsa con queso, any kind of cheese you give him (I've tried at least 10 types), and butter. Thank God I don't give him all that stuff that often, or else he'd be a very sick kitty.



Were they Rescued cats?

Dear Rescued Cats:

I pray that pet wners will be responsible, and not add to the overpopulation of animals that must perish due to lack of human love.

Sincerely, - HappyFA75


----------



## CastingPearls

She eats everything that isn't nailed down. BUT, the thing is, only if she can STEAL it. This is her mugshot the last time she got arrested:


----------



## Blackjack

First actual on-the-job stuff tomorrow. I'm both wicked excited and scared shitless.


----------



## cinnamitch

Blackjack said:


> First actual on-the-job stuff tomorrow. I'm both wicked excited and scared shitless.



I hope it is a great day and a great job!


----------



## Mishty

I put ALL my god damn eggs I had in this BASKET and now I'm up to my eyeballs in "I told you so's" and all I wanna do is take off my brave face and cry a little. 

fuck my life.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Went out in drag makeup today because I didn't get time to wash all of it off my face. I actually got hit on. It was very strange to me.


----------



## isamarie69

CastingPearls said:


> She eats everything that isn't nailed down. BUT, the thing is, only if she can STEAL it. This is her mugshot the last time she got arrested:



Shes soooo cute!! looks just like my sherman.


----------



## isamarie69

IC..........I'm single!!!


----------



## spiritangel

isamarie69 said:


> IC..........I'm single!!!



me too hugs



omg sooo funny re the cat stuff I did know an Alexandrian Parrott who drank vodka and ate kfc off the bone 

have video somewhere of it to


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> She eats everything that isn't nailed down. BUT, the thing is, only if she can STEAL it. This is her mugshot the last time she got arrested:



Hehe this is my Professor Ruggles and Piper, the Librarian 

View attachment IMG00167-20100810-0015.jpg


View attachment IMG00169-20100810-0019.jpg


----------



## cinnamitch

Famouslastwords said:


> Hehe this is my Professor Ruggles and Piper, the Librarian



Do you see those looks? They will eat you one night while you are asleep. I wish i still had pics of my cats when they were kittens and i would buy them dresses. OMG if they would have had the ability to beat me to death with a baseball bat they would have.


----------



## Famouslastwords

cinnamitch said:


> Do you see those looks? They will eat you one night while you are asleep. I wish i still had pics of my cats when they were kittens and i would buy them dresses. OMG if they would have had the ability to beat me to death with a baseball bat they would have.



Nah that's just their OH GOD I HAVE TO HUMOR MOM AND DAD AGAIN WHILE THEY LAUGH LIKE IDIOTS, look.


----------



## cinnamitch

Famouslastwords said:


> Nah that's just their OH GOD I HAVE TO HUMOR MOM AND DAD AGAIN WHILE THEY LAUGH LIKE IDIOTS, look.



No they are sitting there thinking up recipes. You know how they knead you right? They are tenderizing you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> Hehe this is my Professor Ruggles and Piper, the Librarian





cinnamitch said:


> Do you see those looks? T*hey will eat you one night while you are asleep.* I wish i still had pics of my cats when they were kittens and i would buy them dresses. OMG if they would have had the ability to beat me to death with a baseball bat they would have.





cinnamitch said:


> *No they are sitting there thinking up recipes. You know how they knead you right? They are tenderizing you*.



BWAHAHAHAHAHA! 
Rach those are hilarious, but I'm with C-Mitch here. LMAO!


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> Hehe this is my Professor Ruggles and Piper, the Librarian


love them!! So...are they nearsighted or farsighted?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

IC that for being a college student I am spoiled with home cooking thanks to my roomie. Too bad she isn't fat


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC Someone was hitting on me today as I was out but would have preferred if they weren't  I was in a LOT of pain, looked like Hell, and felt so disgustingly huuuge and waddly (I'm one of those who don't enjoy jiggling). I would have rathered anything but being out and about today. I felt so gross about myself and just wanted to run when this guy was approaching me.

Why is it always on the BAD days?! :sad:


----------



## Mishty

I'm 27 years old going on 40. ugh
I have a collection of tiny little female reading glasses, but now I use them when I'm in bed online and I just stopped and looked at myself. 
The little brown cat eye(complete with rhinstones) glasses, my old maid filmy gown, my hair up in a terry wrap(hello 1983) a giant pile of books on one side, and a stack of papers graded complete with red ink and half a dozen GREAT JOB! scribbles. the worst part has to be the fat-lazy-spoiled pets on my feet or the fact I used Chanel No.5 body powder like my Grandma. 

IC I don't know bout this whole aging process, and now I'm not so sure the spinster idea is gonna work. I'll throw in the towel when I start wearing Mary Kay and going to Tea parties in the park.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> love them!! So...are they nearsighted or farsighted?



Neither! They just wear glasses because they think it makes them look cool! Cuz nerds are totally in.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm kind of freaked/freaking out.

I Just got back to my dads house, I spent the ENTIRE DAY [like, 15+ Hours?] at my Friends house, FORGETTING ENTIRELY That she'd said her cat had fleas [she told me like, 4 days ago, and we set up this play date like two days ago, I think?] ... and I just found one on me, it had gotten trapped in my bra. But still. 

So now, I can't tell if my head itching is from my Psoriasis, or fleas, and I'm more-so really freaking because my stepmom will MURDER Me if I brought fleas into the house via my friend.._and _ because I'm supposed to go over to my moms house tomorrow until friday.. but.. if there are more, I will be stuck at my dads until we make sure every Motherfucker is dead.


FML, man. FML.


----------



## LordQuas

I am completely in love with my girlfriend and would never cheat on her. I hope that one day she is the mother of my children.

That being said, sometimes I wish I were still single an whoring it up with no conscience.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I guess I pulled a muscle in my back (or 10, lol) while dancing allllll night at the reception. I should have stopped when I felt a lil sting but waited until it was downright painful before stopping. Ever since then, the pain has only gotten worse. I've broken down in tears in public from the pain in the last 2 days. I'm now completely unable to stand with my back straight. It hurts so bad and no anti-inflammatory meds or creams have helped in the least. Putting a heating pad made it worse and don't get me started on the errors of putting an ice pack on it!

I don't know what's wrong but gawddammit I'm sick of hurting!!!

Nevermind the fact that I've been doing a shit ton of walking and lifting 60lbs at a time around for the past 2 days, along with bending down and back up about a million times because of my dog and my mother's needs. That definitely hasn't helped it get any better.

I have no time to rest it off. This pain needs to go away NOW.


----------



## Mishty

CarlaSixx said:


> I guess I pulled a muscle in my back (or 10, lol) while dancing allllll night at the reception. I should have stopped when I felt a lil sting but waited until it was downright painful before stopping. Ever since then, the pain has only gotten worse. I've broken down in tears in public from the pain in the last 2 days. I'm now completely unable to stand with my back straight. It hurts so bad and no anti-inflammatory meds or creams have helped in the least. Putting a heating pad made it worse and don't get me started on the errors of putting an ice pack on it!
> 
> I don't know what's wrong but gawddammit I'm sick of hurting!!!
> 
> Nevermind the fact that I've been doing a shit ton of walking and lifting 60lbs at a time around for the past 2 days, along with bending down and back up about a million times because of my dog and my mother's needs. That definitely hasn't helped it get any better.
> 
> I have no time to rest it off. This pain needs to go away NOW.



Have you had trouble with your sciatic nerve before?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mishty said:


> Have you had trouble with your sciatic nerve before?



Nope. Never. I don't think it's the sciatic nerve because that's the problem with my mother and apparently our pain isn't in the same area. 

Mine's right across where a tramp stamp would be placed and only there, but man does it ever hurt if I bend or unbend anything. I'm lucky for feeling rather comfortable right now in the computer chair, but I'm not sitting like I normally do and it took me an hour to figure out the right posture to make it comfortable for more than just 5 seconds.


----------



## Saoirse

Last night I was surrounded by cute hippie boys that all played multiple instruments. IT WAS INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Allie Cat

LordQuas said:


> I am completely in love with my girlfriend and would never cheat on her. I hope that one day she is the mother of my children.
> 
> That being said, sometimes I wish I were still single an whoring it up with no conscience.



Being single often sounds appealing when you hear about all the hot dates and hookups and so on and so on... and then when you're single again you're just lonely.


----------



## spiritangel

Saoirse said:


> Last night I was surrounded by cute hippie boys that all played multiple instruments. IT WAS INCREDIBLE!



am sooo envious always love people who can play music is a talent I envy and cute boys sounds like heaven to me


----------



## Dromond

CarlaSixx said:


> Mine's right across where a tramp stamp would be placed and only there, but man does it ever hurt if I bend or unbend anything. I'm lucky for feeling rather comfortable right now in the computer chair, but I'm not sitting like I normally do and it took me an hour to figure out the right posture to make it comfortable for more than just 5 seconds.



That's in the Lumbar region of the spine. Most likely you've pulled/strained muscles. There is a tiny chance you've damaged a disk, but I seriously doubt that's the problem. Can you describe how the pain feels? Is it simple pain, a hot pain, a stabbing pain, like electric shocks, or like being burned by acid?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Dromond said:


> That's in the Lumbar region of the spine. Most likely you've pulled/strained muscles. There is a tiny chance you've damaged a disk, but I seriously doubt that's the problem. Can you describe how the pain feels? Is it simple pain, a hot pain, a stabbing pain, like electric shocks, or like being burned by acid?



It's kind of stabbing. No burn. Just ouch. Lopsiding my hips makes it hurt way less, but standing straight and laying flat are impossible  And now my stomach hurts from being tense all the time to take the strain off my lower back.


----------



## Saoirse

spiritangel said:


> am sooo envious always love people who can play music is a talent I envy and cute boys sounds like heaven to me



Yea Im pretty lucky to have awesome hippie musicians for friends! I love my boys!! :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so sleepy. I wish i woulda taken a nap while Alex napped.


----------



## isamarie69

HottiMegan said:


> I'm so sleepy. I wish i woulda taken a nap while Alex napped.



I had a nap today, it was awesome. Not rubbing it in mind you. But from reading your posts you seem like a great mom. So its ok to take those little moments for yourself you earn em.


----------



## HottiMegan

isamarie69 said:


> I had a nap today, it was awesome. Not rubbing it in mind you. But from reading your posts you seem like a great mom. So its ok to take those little moments for yourself you earn em.



aww thank you  I don't always feel like the best mom. I do take naps usually if i need one but I chose to sew on my crazy quilt purse project and color my hair. I'll just hit the sack earlier tonight. And not pick up a book


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have a renewed crush on MIKA. :wubu:

He's so flamboyant and fun and adorable!

I'm also fawning over his french BIG TIME :wubu:
Just cuz he's not known for it, haha.

Methinks I _might_ have my first ever starstruck moment if I were to meet him. 
Not 100% sure on that because of my track record, but ya neve know... :wubu:


----------



## Munchausen

I confess that I haven't been true to myself for my entire life. I'm finally trying to find me, but have found only a new pain to dwell on so far.

I also confess that I would give almost anything for a good day today.

Sorry, didn't mean to sound so dark.


----------



## spiritangel

Munchausen said:


> I confess that I haven't been true to myself for my entire life. I'm finally trying to find me, but have found only a new pain to dwell on so far.
> 
> I also confess that I would give almost anything for a good day today.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to sound so dark.




I think the steps to getting to our authentic selves when extremely clouded can be quite painful like ripping off bandaid after bandaid take heart the journey does get easier and it also requires a lot of remiving the negative self talk and thoughts of the expectations of others it takes time to unlearn the habbits of a life time hugs and good luck on your journey


----------



## Munchausen

Thank you so much for that.


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im writing a love letter. 

It started off as a Miss You card, but I feel the need to express more.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Gratuitous photo of Jon Hamm.
http://www.eonline.com/photos/gallery.jsp?galleryUUID=6#88485
That is all.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

liz (di-va) said:


> Gratuitous photo of Jon Hamm.
> http://www.eonline.com/photos/gallery.jsp?galleryUUID=6#88485
> That is all.



Is that some hamm in his pocket or is he happy to see me?


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that for the first time in the 2 months since my mom died, I am going to bed in good spirits. It could be the comfort from my friends, the wonderful chats I have had recently, or the fact that I am trying everyday to count my blessings...but something seems to be working.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tonight, I felt a woosh of love  It's nice and definitely welcome. I might not be single for much longer  And it would be with one of the best guys I've met in a very long time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Humans confuse and disgust me.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that maybe it is not a good idea to be an eternal romantic after all. And yes, men are from Mars and I have no idea how to speak Martian


----------



## paintsplotch

IC...

i have a super crush on a guy at work.
but i have no idea how he feels.
he is super tall and kinda slim.... blue eyes and nice sense of humor.
sigh.
i wish he knew if he liked me too.

:blush:


----------



## thirtiesgirl

IC that I'm glad I've been so busy at work for the past week that I've had little chance to dwell on the fact that I'm single.

That said, though, I also confess that I'm kind of depressed about going through another school year at a workplace where there are no viable men to even _think_ about dating.


----------



## isamarie69

thirtiesgirl said:


> IC that I'm glad I've been so busy at work for the past week that I've had little chance to dwell on the fact that I'm single.
> 
> That said, though, I also confess that I'm kind of depressed about going through another school year at a workplace where there are no viable men to even _think_ about dating.



I know it feels like it sucks, because we spend most of our day at work, then are to beat to go on the hunt. But really its a blessing, work place romances can be very painful,if they don't work out. The right fella(s) will come along.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to go to one of the universities in my state....


----------



## luscious_lulu

MisticalMisty said:


> I found out last night that one of my brothers were murdered. I'm still in shock about it. Haven't cried and worried about a meltdown at work.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep it together until this evening.



I'm so sorry. (((hugs)))


----------



## thirtiesgirl

isamarie69 said:


> I know it feels like it sucks, because we spend most of our day at work, then are to beat to go on the hunt. But really its a blessing, work place romances can be very painful,if they don't work out. The right fella(s) will come along.



Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I don't think it's going to happen while I live in LA. I've been in the dating scene here off and on for 13 years and have yet to find the right guy for me. This just isn't the place for me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to slug the bitch that got kicked off "Project Runway" Last week. 

The Fuck Was That? Srsly? You couldn't handle a larger client/Model?


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC Humans confuse and disgust me.



My niece, who is about your age (maybe a bit older), is a somewhat misanthropic gothy student of forensic medicine. She has a catch phrase that you might like: "The reason I work with the dead is because the living are annoying."


----------



## MisticalMisty

liz (di-va) said:


> Gratuitous photo of Jon Hamm.
> http://www.eonline.com/photos/gallery.jsp?galleryUUID=6#88485
> That is all.



He dresses to the right. I would have never guessed! lol

He is too cute. I had a waiter a few weeks ago that looked like a much thinner version of him!


----------



## MisticalMisty

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm so sorry. (((hugs)))



Thank you lulu..I appreciate it


----------



## J34

Dromond said:


> My niece, who is about your age (maybe a bit older), is a somewhat misanthropic gothy student of forensic medicine. She has a catch phrase that you might like:* "The reason I work with the dead is because the living are annoying.*"



It can work both ways. My brother is a mortician, and he works with the dead because- he is annoying. Only the dead can't tell him to STFU.


----------



## HottiMegan

I confess that i'm getting really anxious about Max's upcoming surgery. I had anxiety filled dreams all night about his surgery. I woke up like every two hours like clockwork from these dreams. I haven't been this anxious since his palate was repaired when he was 18 months old. I still have 10 days of this anxiety till his surgery. ugh.


----------



## CastingPearls

I am not single, but I confess, I might as well be.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I'm tired of the universe shitting on me. My car needs a new engine. I pretty much have to so it because I'm still paying off the loan on it. I have no idea on where I'm going to get the money to pay for it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My cousin is engaged to a horrible boy/wannabe-man, and I hate that I'm helpless to make her see what absolute shit he is.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

CastingPearls said:


> I am not single, but I confess, I might as well be.




I lived the last year of my life that way, it sucks! Hope one way or the other you work it out!


----------



## CastingPearls

fatgirlflyin said:


> I lived the last year of my life that way, it sucks! Hope one way or the other you work it out!


It will. It is. Everything will be wonderful.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm not entirely looking forward to tommorow, even though it's my brothers graduation and we're going down to Lincoln to celebrate. It's the socialising with my brother's girlfriend and her family that i'm nervous about.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm constantly reminded by my parents, that I will have nobody to hang around with at the Rennaisance Faire this year, and that makes me repeatedly sad.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i'm afraid i'm going bald. I'm really scared because i have always been VERY vain about my hair. Hubby and max think it is in my head. The stylist last week said that my hair doesn't look like it's thinning.. I truly feel like my hair is thinner than it was a year ago.  i'm contemplating getting some extensions to thicken up my hair.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I'm in better spirits today.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

IC that I am really fed up with certain people in my life. It's time to put up or shut up. :huh:


----------



## Dromond

IC that I just took a wiki walk. :doh:


----------



## Wagimawr

Dromond said:


> IC that I just took a wiki walk. :doh:


Ha ha, you got sucked in. *clicks your link*

...


----------



## Dromond

Wagimawr said:


>



IC I laughed out loud when I saw that scene in the theater.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Wagimawr said:


> Ha ha, you got sucked in. *clicks your link*
> 
> ...





Dromond said:


> IC I laughed out loud when I saw that scene in the theater.



Wagimawr can't respond right now, he's still -ahem- walking.


----------



## spiritangel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Wagimawr can't respond right now, he's still -ahem- walking.



hehe this thread always cracks me up


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to draw/paint/create but I can't. It's driving me really really nuts. Though I don't know how well I'd do, I'm really tired right now.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm constantly reminded by my parents, that I will have nobody to hang around with at the Rennaisance Faire this year, and that makes me repeatedly sad.



darn it wish I lived closer I have always always always wanted to go to one of those


----------



## rellis10

I confess...today was great, right up untill the moment I got home. Now all I want to do is punch something really hard


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I confess...today was great, right up untill the moment I got home. Now all I want to do is punch something really hard





Hugs Rick are you ok, hope you feel less angry soon. lots of hugs in the meantime


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to sleep so badly right now, but I can't, and thus things from my past are boiling up to sadden me and piss me off.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I want to sleep so badly right now, but I can't, and thus things from my past are boiling up to sadden me and piss me off.



Hugs thats not much fun for anyone


----------



## Dromond

IC when I was at the grocery store today, the sole reason I chose the check out line I chose was so I could check out the cashier. She was a very shapely BBW with large breasts. :blush:


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> Wagimawr can't respond right now, he's still -ahem- walking.



You reminded me of the Fats Domino song, "I'm Walkin"

I'm walkin'
Yes indeed, I'm talkin'
By you and me, I'm hopin'
That you'll come back to me, yeah, yeah

I'm lonely
Yes I can be, I'm waitin'
For your company, I'm hopin'
That you'll come back to me

What you gonna do when the well runs dry?
You gonna run away and hide
I'm gonna run right by your side
For you pretty baby I'll even die

I'm walkin'
Yes indeed I'm talkin'
By you and me, I'm hopin'
That you'll come back to me

I'm walkin'
Yes indeed, I'm talkin'
By you and me, I'm hopin'
That you'll come back to me, yeah, yeah

I'm lonely
Yes I can be, I'm waitin'
For your company, I'm hopin'
That you'll come back to me

What you gonna do when the well runs dry?
You're gonna sit right down and cry
What you gonna do when I say bye-bye
All you gonna do is dry your eye

I'm walkin'
Yes indeed, I'm talkin'
By you and me, I'm hopin'
That you'll come back to me


----------



## Proner

IC that I'm confused and became an over emotional mess these times


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> IC that I'm confused and became an over emotional mess these times



Proner we all have those moments try being a girl you do dumb things like cry over commercials some days

big squishy hugs erm sounds weird but going outside somewhere and letting out a god damn loud as hell scream often works wonders


----------



## Allie Cat

spiritangel said:


> Proner we all have those moments try being a girl you do dumb things like cry over commercials some days



Mmmmyeah. Irritating as hell. x.x


----------



## Proner

spiritangel said:


> Proner we all have those moments try being a girl you do dumb things like cry over commercials some days
> 
> big squishy hugs erm sounds weird but going outside somewhere and letting out a god damn loud as hell scream often works wonders



Thank you, I already let a loud yell this week-end in a quiet forest (which wasn't really quiet after as I scared several squirrels lol).
Writing help me and I try to avoid coffee (which is hard for a coffee addict) and I let time help and resolve the confusion. It would help if I could explain with my former teammates the problem will be resolve once and for all.


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Thank you, I already let a loud yell this week-end in a quiet forest (which wasn't really quiet after as I scared several squirrels lol).
> Writing help me and I try to avoid coffee (which is hard for a coffee addict) and I let time help and resolve the confusion. It would help if I could explain with my former teammates the problem will be resolve once and for all.



oh yeah that whole loyalty divided things a bitch, but you diddnt do anything wrong your coach was well and truly out of order so just tell the truth the truth will out in the end and the people who will understand you will know to be true friends

Hugs rock annd a hard place really for you but time and honesty should win out in the end


----------



## Allie Cat

I was in my mom's garden picking tomatoes yesterday and I felt something on my toes. I looked down in time to see a small snake quickly slithering off into the tall grass. This sounds all calm and relaxed but it took maybe half a second... I shrieked and jumped about two feet in the air...

My mom said 'Wow, you really are a girl now,' which was kind of nice but I was highly embarrassed.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm afraid i am now too old to stay up until 4am and still function the next day. I am sooooooo tired. That's a sad realization that you cant be awake like you used to be. I just had to finish that book! I used to stay up for a couple days at a time and be perfectly fine, hyper even in some cases.
sigh.. aging is no fun.


----------



## DeerVictory

I won, so I don't know why you still make me so upset to think about.


----------



## CarlaSixx

It's completely selfish of me, but I want to get a second dog already. I love seeing people with two pets and seeing the bond the two animals share, and I want that in my household. I used to have that when my first dog was alive and I had rescued a lil kitty. They bonded so tightly. I want that for my dog, but it's really selfish of me because I don't have the money and kind of don'T have the space, either.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I don't belong at home anymore.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mom's advising me to move out into a low rental unit in my city. I'm terrified of doing it, knowing the kind of areas that low rentals are in. It scares me. But it would give me somewhere to live and for cheap. But I'm afraid to do it. I don't know why. I would be finally seen as more successful than my brother for something, but I'm still afraid to do it. Something is totally messed up about that.


----------



## spiritangel

CarlaSixx said:


> Mom's advising me to move out into a low rental unit in my city. I'm terrified of doing it, knowing the kind of areas that low rentals are in. It scares me. But it would give me somewhere to live and for cheap. But I'm afraid to do it. I don't know why. I would be finally seen as more successful than my brother for something, but I'm still afraid to do it. Something is totally messed up about that.



It can be hard and sometimes lonely. but worth it very confronting though as it forces you to confront your own deomons the whole moving out of home thing, can you afford all the stuff that comes with it like the bills food ect? sorry just yeah set yourself up for success rather than failure 

if you can do all of that it is worth it some of the so called worst areas are not all bad in my experience some of them can be great communities with pockets of places you know to stay away from but then again you would know these places far better than I do


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'd definitely be able to afford the place I would be moving to, but it's hard to imagine going there. It would be awkward and I am terrified of getting harmed while living on my own.


----------



## spiritangel

CarlaSixx said:


> I'd definitely be able to afford the place I would be moving to, but it's hard to imagine going there. It would be awkward and I am terrified of getting harmed while living on my own.



I have had moments like that but I live alone and for the most part love it

no one to answer to and things get done in my time wich means if I am too sick it doesnt get done ect and no one yells at me lol

plus you can walk around naked and no one says anything and summer is comming I wear as little as possible in summer, it could be a great thing for you, and you can always do what mum did have a baseballl bat by the bed in case

I have lived mostly alone (all my sharing experiences ended in horror stories so am reluctant to share again) and never once have I had someone try to break in ect even in some not so great areas. So mayby check out the area they would give you ect and see how you feel about it, would your mum let you move back home if you couldnt handle it? Mayby if you knew you could return home it would make it easier

I never had that option ever I got kicked out at 18 and a half.

just a few thoughts you have to do what is right for you of course and what will make you happiest


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that sometimes love hurts... <sigh> I'm tired of the tears


----------



## spiritangel

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that sometimes love hurts... <sigh> I'm tired of the tears





big squishy hugs, sometimes it is hard I hope you find your way through loves maze, until then lots of hugs oh and chocolate lol


----------



## ButlerGirl09

spiritangel said:


> big squishy hugs, sometimes it is hard I hope you find your way through loves maze, until then lots of hugs oh and chocolate lol



You have no idea how much I could use that right now! Lots of hugs and chocolate are definitely in order. Thanks for commiserating!


----------



## Dromond

CarlaSixx said:


> Mom's advising me to move out into a low rental unit in my city. I'm terrified of doing it, knowing the kind of areas that low rentals are in. It scares me. But it would give me somewhere to live and for cheap. But I'm afraid to do it. I don't know why. I would be finally seen as more successful than my brother for something, but I'm still afraid to do it. Something is totally messed up about that.



You can be safe in a bad area of town. I know, I've been there and done that. Get to know your neighbors, you never see anything (especially if you actually saw it), and you never call the police. The worst thing you can do is to act like you're better than they are. I am one of the whitest people in America (despite my olive skin), and I never had a problem.


----------



## mossystate

Dromond said:


> You can be safe in a bad area of town.



Even when those areas are filled with white people.


----------



## Saoirse

mossystate said:


> Even when those areas are filled with white people.



I thought something sounded a little off...


----------



## Dromond

mossystate said:


> Even when those areas are filled with white people.



Hush, you.



Saoirse said:


> I thought something sounded a little off...



And you, too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Suuuuure, they poke fun at you and all they get is a "Hush" Not called a "Wench" _I_ see how things roll! 

...XD


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> Suuuuure, they poke fun at you and all they get is a "Hush" Not called a "Wench" _I_ see how things roll!
> 
> ...XD



The difference is, I'm scared of them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm SO tired, I WANT to sleep, but I'm afraid I'll wake up to leg cramps again..


----------



## Fuzzy

IC that I also suffer from leg cramps*.. and I've gotten to the point it gets into my dreams.. so that when it happens, and I'm grabbing my leg in the dream world to try and stop the pain.. I think.. I know what this is! Its.. Oh crap! I need to wake up..

And I wake up.. in pain.. I used to be able to stop it by.. um.. the oppisite of pointing my toes.. but that doesn't seem to work fast enough.. I have to get out of bed and stand up. Whew..


----------



## CastingPearls

I get them too. I notice I get them bad when I am not hydrated enough.
I have to get out of bed and walk them off. If anyone tries to touch me, I'll scream.


----------



## Proner

IC that I'm not confused anymore, I had my answer. Now I'm just sad and disapointed that end that way


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> IC that I'm not confused anymore, I had my answer. Now I'm just sad and disapointed that end that way



aww proner I am soo sorry to hear that, that has to totally suck but the honest truth is fair weather friends are better weeded out than letting you down when you need them the most 

Big squishy hugs and I sooo want to say a lot of swear words right now but will refrain


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm kind of nervous about my appointment. It's the first time I've seen a psychiatrist in two years..:doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm kind of nervous about my appointment. It's the first time I've seen a psychiatrist in two years..:doh:



Good luck & remember all the best people are a little crazy.


----------



## Dromond

Very true. I'm certified insane, so you know you'll be in good company.


----------



## mossystate

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm kind of nervous about my appointment. It's the first time I've seen a psychiatrist in two years..:doh:



Good luck to you. Just try to remember that they have heard it ALL. You might come away bummed because you are not alone in terms of your issues.  Just be honest and let go...and of course...listen.


----------



## CarlaSixx

YPP, I second what everyone else has said  It'll be just fine. And remember, everything is confidential. It can do wonders to talk things out with someone.


----------



## Big_Willy_D50

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm kind of nervous about my appointment. It's the first time I've seen a psychiatrist in two years..:doh:



Hey... psychiatrists are great, at least the one I went to was great. I was developing irrational axieties and she helped me right away. Psychiatrists can be real life savers.

Thank God that you have someone to help you.


----------



## Micara

I confess that I am addicted to Kashi TLC Oatmeal Dark Chocolate Cookies.


----------



## AuntHen

Micara said:


> I confess that I am addicted to Kashi TLC Oatmeal Dark Chocolate Cookies.



Those are good and very chewy-grainy!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm kind of nervous about my appointment. It's the first time I've seen a psychiatrist in two years..:doh:



I'm so glad you're going.  It'll be fine, just remember to tell the the entire truth. They can't help you unless they know everything that's going on.


----------



## lalatx

My friend threw up in a fountain at a club. My response was to buy him a shot.

Random guy round house kicked a ATM machine as if he was Chuck Norris, I bought him a double. 

My arm hurt b.c of fence jumping shenanigans. My answer was to drink the contents of my flask. 

More booze was the correct answer in all of the above situations.


----------



## luscious_lulu

lalatx said:


> My friend threw up in a fountain at a club. My response was to buy him a shot.
> 
> Random guy round house kicked a ATM machine as if he was Chuck Norris, I bought him a double.
> 
> My arm hurt b.c of fence jumping shenanigans. My answer was to drink the contents of my flask.
> 
> More booze was the correct answer in all of the above situations.



Seems like a reasonable solution.


----------



## rellis10

I confess I stayed up past 4am last night talking with a friend...and i dont regret it at all. In fact, i'm so glad i did because it's made me really happy


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> I confess I stayed up past 4am last night talking with a friend...and i dont regret it at all. In fact, i'm so glad i did because it's made me really happy



It's a really nice feeling isn't it :happy:


----------



## Aust99

lalatx said:


> My friend threw up in a fountain at a club. My response was to buy him a shot.
> 
> Random guy round house kicked a ATM machine as if he was Chuck Norris, I bought him a double.
> 
> My arm hurt b.c of fence jumping shenanigans. My answer was to drink the contents of my flask.
> 
> More booze was the correct answer in all of the above situations.


I agree... :happy:


rellis10 said:


> I confess I stayed up past 4am last night talking with a friend...and i dont regret it at all. In fact, i'm so glad i did because it's made me really happy





littlefairywren said:


> It's a really nice feeling isn't it :happy:


Wh have ya'll been chatting too?


----------



## rellis10

Aust99 said:


> Wh have ya'll been chatting too?



That's a secret....not a very well hidden one, but a secret nonetheless


----------



## spiritangel

Ok its alright Rick we should come clean it was me ok 

and hes only happy cause hes been watching aussie comedy


----------



## Aust99

rellis10 said:


> That's a secret....not a very well hidden one, but a secret nonetheless





spiritangel said:


> Ok its alright Rick we should come clean it was me ok
> 
> and hes only happy cause hes been watching aussie comedy



Woooo wooooooo!!:kiss2:






Even if your tricking me... i'm starting the rumor!!! lol


----------



## rellis10

Aust99 said:


> Woooo wooooooo!!:kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if your tricking me... i'm starting the rumor!!! lol



Oh good lord! :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I would give anything to have just one night where I either didn't have a dream or at least couldn't remember dreaming, lol.


----------



## Proner

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I would give anything to have just one night where I either didn't have a dream or at least couldn't remember dreaming, lol.



We could swap if you want I never remember my dreams! I would give anything too to at least remember one of my dreams.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Proner said:


> We could swap if you want I never remember my dreams! I would give anything too to at least remember one of my dreams.



If I could swap, it wouldn't even be a question!  lol.


----------



## Proner

CarlaSixx said:


> If I could swap, it wouldn't even be a question!  lol.



I know lol, it's just it would be great to could remember dream and not nightmares only.


----------



## quackman

I confess that although I love the way her body looks and feels that I am concerned that my girlfriend has unintentionally gained 35 pounds in the five months we've been dating.


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> I confess I stayed up past 4am last night talking with a friend...and i dont regret it at all. In fact, i'm so glad i did because it's made me really happy


I have been almost every night too and it's wonderful!!


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that last night I got about three hours of sleep and was woken up from the weirdest dream ever by my roommate pounding on the door because he'd locked his keys in his car... Which of course factored into the dream.

IAC that I feel absolutely hideous today. *sigh* I'm tired of looking like "Paul Bunyan in a skirt". Damn you Kim Petras!


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I'm ambivalent about the car I'm going to buy. I just want something that works and isn't going to breakdown anytime soon.


----------



## paintsplotch

sigh.. i got asked "out" by a dude i "went out with".... we never really went out... he just wanted to hang.
so we went to my house to watch a movie.... he tried to get me into bed....
i um.... helped him out... but stayed dressed. 
we went for food after and he left before really eating.
i felt stupid.... but i had him pegged right down to leaving without paying his bill.

yet why am i tempted to hang with him again...... am i really that fuckin desperate for male companionship that i will do that? 

i hope i dont hear from him....... im already saddened just by the thought of him because he makes me lonlier for someone to love me. fml

there..... i said it........ and now i wanna die (not litterally.... but i think my heart just broke again.... sigh)


----------



## CastingPearls

{{{{{Paintsplotch}}}}}

I can't judge you for needing and desiring human companionship and even physical contact but please, please don't sell yourself short for someone who seems so unworthy of your attention.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

paintsplotch said:


> sigh.. i got asked "out" by a dude i "went out with".... we never really went out... he just wanted to hang.
> so we went to my house to watch a movie.... he tried to get me into bed....
> i um.... helped him out... but stayed dressed.
> we went for food after and he left before really eating.
> i felt stupid.... but i had him pegged right down to leaving without paying his bill.
> 
> yet why am i tempted to hang with him again...... am i really that fuckin desperate for male companionship that i will do that?
> 
> i hope i dont hear from him....... im already saddened just by the thought of him because he makes me lonlier for someone to love me. fml
> 
> there..... i said it........ and now i wanna die (not litterally.... but i think my heart just broke again.... sigh)





CastingPearls said:


> {{{{{Paintsplotch}}}}}
> 
> I can't judge you for needing and desiring human companionship and even physical contact but please, please don't sell yourself short for someone who seems so unworthy of your attention.



What she said.

You're much better than him.

(((hugs)))


----------



## spiritangel

paintsplotch said:


> sigh.. i got asked "out" by a dude i "went out with".... we never really went out... he just wanted to hang.
> so we went to my house to watch a movie.... he tried to get me into bed....
> i um.... helped him out... but stayed dressed.
> we went for food after and he left before really eating.
> i felt stupid.... but i had him pegged right down to leaving without paying his bill.
> 
> yet why am i tempted to hang with him again...... am i really that fuckin desperate for male companionship that i will do that?
> 
> i hope i dont hear from him....... im already saddened just by the thought of him because he makes me lonlier for someone to love me. fml
> 
> there..... i said it........ and now i wanna die (not litterally.... but i think my heart just broke again.... sigh)




I agree with Msb and CP you truly deserve so much more than this, rather than focus on him mayby its time to focus on liking yourself and believing you are worthy of a real relationship instead of crumbs off some using man Hugs


----------



## Dromond

paintsplotch said:


> sigh.. i got asked "out" by a dude i "went out with".... we never really went out... he just wanted to hang.
> so we went to my house to watch a movie.... he tried to get me into bed....
> i um.... helped him out... but stayed dressed.
> we went for food after and he left before really eating.
> i felt stupid.... but i had him pegged right down to leaving without paying his bill.
> 
> yet why am i tempted to hang with him again...... am i really that fuckin desperate for male companionship that i will do that?
> 
> i hope i dont hear from him....... im already saddened just by the thought of him because he makes me lonlier for someone to love me. fml
> 
> there..... i said it........ and now i wanna die (not litterally.... but i think my heart just broke again.... sigh)



He's not worth your time, let alone your intention. If a man wants to get you into the bedroom that fast, you should show him the door and slam it on his ass. You deserve better.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I just downloaded the Cereal Killer album from Green Jelly. I haven't heard their songs in years. My main motivation was the Three Little Pigs song to play for Max. He loves metal. (he's a big Disturbed fan) I thought he'd like it


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm so excited for halloween,I'm hoping my friends and I will be able to go to an excellent 'haunted house' or even an actual haunted location, depending on our grouped financials. Even if we don't, I still get to pass candy out to little kids [at my moms] which is always fun! The one year I saw a couple little'uns [no older than 4-6] dressed up like Mario and Luigi! I also had a little 2 year old dressed in a glow-in-the-dark skeleton costume. Their just SO cute!


----------



## HottiMegan

i too am excited over Halloween. It's my all time favorite holiday  I dunno what i'll be this year. Max can't make up his mind. Alex is going to be Woody from Toy story. (he got the dress up outfit for his birthday)


----------



## Saoirse

HottiMegan said:


> i too am excited over Halloween. It's my all time favorite holiday  I dunno what i'll be this year. Max can't make up his mind. Alex is going to be Woody from Toy story. (he got the dress up outfit for his birthday)



thats such a good costume idea! I LOVE WOODY!!! 

is it ok to have a crush on an animated cowboy toy voiced by Tom Hanks? Cause I totally do.


----------



## HottiMegan

he he Woody is totally lovable  I'v been trying to talk Max into being Buzz so they match but he has other ideas.. a new one every day


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm such a bug-a-phobe, while smoking a cigarette I noticed a wolf-spider had crawled on my arm, so instead of smooshing it or flicking it, ect like a *normal* person. I proceeded to burn it [and me] with my cigarette. 

.....:doh: Ohmygod. What a FREAKING GENIUS MOVE.


----------



## Proner

IC that I took back classes with correspondence course (I'm not sure of my translation for this lol) to pass exams and get higher status and paid at work.
I'm pretty confident about that except English one which seems to be very hard, I saw some exam's examples and I have lot of work!


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm such a bug-a-phobe, while smoking a cigarette I noticed a wolf-spider had crawled on my arm, so instead of smooshing it or flicking it, ect like a *normal* person. I proceeded to burn it [and me] with my cigarette.
> 
> .....:doh: Ohmygod. What a FREAKING GENIUS MOVE.



This is a sign from Lolth that you need to stop smoking.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Alicia Rose said:


> This is a sign from Lolth that you need to stop smoking.



lol. And I dunno what a wolf spider looks like, nor do I wanna know, but it sounds skeery.


----------



## willowmoon

Saoirse said:


> .... I LOVE WOODY!!!



And I love out-of-context quotes like this.


----------



## Aust99

Famouslastwords said:


> lol. And I dunno what a wolf spider looks like, nor do I wanna know, but it sounds skeery.



It's a cross between Jacob Black and Peter Parker!


----------



## Dromond

Famouslastwords said:


> lol. And I dunno what a wolf spider looks like, nor do I wanna know, but it sounds skeery.



Wolf spiders look like something out of a horror flick, but they're harmless. They don't bite unless severely provoked, and they are not venomous.


----------



## CastingPearls

Um.....one bit me while I was sleeping. Maybe I provoked it sleep fighting??


----------



## Dromond

Maybe it thought you were tasty.


----------



## CastingPearls

:blush: ....................


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I LOVE Frank's Red Hot Wings-Buffalo sauce!! 

Nice and spicy for my chicken tenders! :eat2: Yum!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

IC that I clicked my heels three times today and said there's no place like home.....just to see if it'd work.


ETA..... It didn't *sigh*


----------



## rellis10

IC That after a person i'm very close to left a conversation, i'm feeling quite lonely. The person said they would be back, but i fear by then i will have already left


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I've been chatting with a really cool guy recently who's a rare breed. Doesn't want sex before marriage and that's not because of a religious choice. Also doesn't believe that sex is the be all and end all of a relationship. All this at 24 years old! And while he may not be a virgin, he still believes in these things. I think that's just plain awesome.

....

But then he asked me if I wanted to share an apartment with him beause of living costs....

Now I'm not liking him so much.

:doh:

Can't I just meet a guy who's got a mindset more like my own? Or have I gone through the whole world's supply of those already?!


----------



## paintsplotch

Dromond said:


> He's not worth your time, let alone your intention. If a man wants to get you into the bedroom that fast, you should show him the door and slam it on his ass. You deserve better.



ya.. i havent spoken to him since. i just decided i want more.
i believe i deserve someone who loves me.... 

till then... i hang out here and drool over the guys that love big girls


----------



## paintsplotch

CastingPearls said:


> {{{{{Paintsplotch}}}}}
> 
> I can't judge you for needing and desiring human companionship and even physical contact but please, please don't sell yourself short for someone who seems so unworthy of your attention.



you pegged it........ and you are right..... and i didnt....... but it still sucketh being alone. 

(((HUG)))


----------



## paintsplotch

spiritangel said:


> I agree with Msb and CP you truly deserve so much more than this, rather than focus on him mayby its time to focus on liking yourself and believing you are worthy of a real relationship instead of crumbs off some using man Hugs



ya know...... you all rock. big time. me loveth you :bow:


----------



## paintsplotch

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I've been chatting with a really cool guy recently who's a rare breed. Doesn't want sex before marriage and that's not because of a religious choice. Also doesn't believe that sex is the be all and end all of a relationship. All this at 24 years old! And while he may not be a virgin, he still believes in these things. I think that's just plain awesome.
> 
> ....
> 
> But then he asked me if I wanted to share an apartment with him beause of living costs....
> 
> Now I'm not liking him so much.
> 
> :doh:
> 
> Can't I just meet a guy who's got a mindset more like my own? Or have I gone through the whole world's supply of those already?!



ack... wtf... thats just poop. i dont understand people... never will. eek.


----------



## lalatx

fat9276 said:


> IC that I LOVE Frank's Red Hot Wings-Buffalo sauce!!
> 
> Nice and spicy for my chicken tenders! :eat2: Yum!!



I like it as well. I use it in the sauce for the lime cilantro hot wings I make.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have a love/hate relationship going on with the shirt I bought for my renfaire costume. It'll go nicely. But it doesn't show off my cleavage. As a young woman, I find this was the area I wanted to gain most exposure, and I failed. 

To Quote Winnie The Pooh Bear [AKA- My Guru.]

"Oh, Bother."

At least I found one. So Yay. Eh. Meh.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm super excited and all for moving into my own place, and didn't get any sleep last night because of it (I think), but something does bother me about it. I'm going to feel so lonely. I'm going to be there alone every day in a basement apartment. I don't wanna be lonely


----------



## paintsplotch

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm super excited and all for moving into my own place, and didn't get any sleep last night because of it (I think), but something does bother me about it. I'm going to feel so lonely. I'm going to be there alone every day in a basement apartment. I don't wanna be lonely



you are too pretty to be lonely for very long... trust me


----------



## paintsplotch

ok... here goes...... i have someone i absolutely adore... but ive never met
we have chatted via yahoo for years... (is that pathetic of me?)
recently he had to have a 'break"........ from what i dont know.... and its been about 2 months.

he messaged me a quick "boo" today...... i didnt respond. im afraid of talking to him again and getting sucked in.... falling so hard once more and never ever having the chance to meet him.... he always has some reason or just avoids it alltogether as to why we cant meet yet. 
we have chatted via cam and stuff..... but dammit... i want someone REAL.... ack!!!

just venting.... frustrated....... annoyed........ lonely as all hell. FML


----------



## CarlaSixx

That's definitely frustrating. I don't have a good answer for you other than that I would do the same thing... Not message out of fear of it not going right.

And ha! I've been single for over 2 years  Which is absolutely shitty. I think I'm going to be lonely for quiiiiite awhile. Sometimes I wonder if breaking up with my ex over "differences of long term ideas" was really a smart move. I also feel like I should just go ahead and settle for the first dude who gives me attention next. It's a horrible thing to think, but I'm at the point where I'd rather be miserable than lonely.


----------



## JoyJoy

CarlaSixx said:


> That's definitely frustrating. I don't have a good answer for you other than that I would do the same thing... Not message out of fear of it not going right.
> 
> And ha! I've been single for over 2 years  Which is absolutely shitty. I think I'm going to be lonely for quiiiiite awhile. Sometimes I wonder if breaking up with my ex over "differences of long term ideas" was really a smart move. I also feel like I should just go ahead and settle for the first dude who gives me attention next. It's a horrible thing to think, but I'm at the point where I'd rather be miserable than lonely.


The very, very best thing you can do for yourself at this point in your life is to face your fear of being alone and learn how to be happy doing it. There will likely always be a hole you'd like to fill with the presence of another, but when you can actually live alone and not be unhappy about it - and in fact, enjoy certain aspects of it, then you'll be more ready to bring someone else into your life. It's not easy, but so totally worth the struggle. I promise.


----------



## paintsplotch

ive struggled with the whole loneliness factor for years.
i flip flop on acceptance and sheer defiance
i dont want to be single, buti dont want to settle for the next fktard that comes my way just cuz i dont wanna be alone.
hence i got a dog... he keeps me company and doesnt tell me to shut up as i ramble on about whatnot.
i do wish and neeeeeeeeeeeed a man........ (i dont wanna hear about the YOu dont Need a Man schpeel... i get it... leave it for later)....
i want a good solid guy with a high sex drive (((drools))) who makes me all wooshie inside when he looks at me..... 
i want that badly. 
i need it....... i have to find it...... in the meantime... i work, eat, sleep, walk doggie, paint and live my life....... i have myself on every free dating site i can think of.... alas... i am alone still.... 
he is out there...... i just havent met him yet.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Yeah, I got my dog to fill in some of the void. And while I love her to death, it doesn't seem enough only because my life, at the moment, pretty much revolves around her. I don't have anything to do with my time.

Of course... I was thinking of going back to school, but doing one night class a week instead of full days, but I really hate school and don't want to do it that much. And I don't have anything to do around the house, either. I've got all these craft making things around me, and zero abilities with them. I never pick anything up even though I want to. I don't do it because I don't know how. I've tried, but failed. 

I think it would be a lot easier to forget about how miserably single I am if I at least had something to do during the day. It would keep my mind off things, but I've got nothing I can do.  It's so frustrating! I like alone time. I really do. But when all I have is alone time, with nothing to do while I'm alone, it's really infuriating!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm super excited and all for moving into my own place, and didn't get any sleep last night because of it (I think), but something does bother me about it. I'm going to feel so lonely. I'm going to be there alone every day in a basement apartment. I don't wanna be lonely






CarlaSixx said:


> Yeah, I got my dog to fill in some of the void. And while I love her to death, it doesn't seem enough only because my life, at the moment, pretty much revolves around her. I don't have anything to do with my time.
> 
> Of course... I was thinking of going back to school, but doing one night class a week instead of full days, but I really hate school and don't want to do it that much. And I don't have anything to do around the house, either. I've got all these craft making things around me, and zero abilities with them. I never pick anything up even though I want to. I don't do it because I don't know how. I've tried, but failed.
> 
> I think it would be a lot easier to forget about how miserably single I am if I at least had something to do during the day. It would keep my mind off things, but I've got nothing I can do.  It's so frustrating! I like alone time. I really do. But when all I have is alone time, with nothing to do while I'm alone, it's really infuriating!



Volunteer. You'll get out, meet people, and find different things you might like to do. If it's something that you find you don't like, then move on.

It's free, you get something out of it, you can do it in small, large, rural, urban, poor, and/or rich areas, you help people/animals/the environment/community, and imo, become a better person of it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

paintsplotch said:


> ok... here goes...... i have someone i absolutely adore... but ive never met
> we have chatted via yahoo for years... (is that pathetic of me?)
> recently he had to have a 'break"........ from what i dont know.... and its been about 2 months.
> 
> he messaged me a quick "boo" today...... i didnt respond. im afraid of talking to him again and getting sucked in.... falling so hard once more and never ever having the chance to meet him.... he always has some reason or just avoids it alltogether as to why we cant meet yet.
> we have chatted via cam and stuff..... but dammit... i want someone REAL.... ack!!!
> 
> just venting.... frustrated....... annoyed........ lonely as all hell. FML



He sounds married.


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> He sounds married.


I thought the same thing.........so sorry.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I love being single and I want to stay single. So I have to have a conversation with someone. 

We met at work a few years ago, he had a gf, I had a bf. We chilled a few times, feelings grew, my bf and I broke up (not because of this dude, we had other problems) but he stayed with his gf.

We had a on/off friendship over the years. He dicked me around all last summer, saying he wasnt with the gf anymore... but he was going back and forth between the two of us. This pissed off my friends to no end, and they remind me constantly of how they dont like him.

Finally this summer, he told me it was completely over with her and that he thought about me all the time. I know he's telling the truth and he has done a number of things to prove himself and gain my trust.

I should be over the moon right? Well Im not. I've realized that I LOVE BEING SINGLE. Im young, I have a ton of friends, my social life has finally blossomed. I dont want a partner now!

Being in a relationship means having certain expectations of the other person. I dont want him to have expectations of me and I dont want expectations of him. I dont want to have to check in with him when I go hang out with other friends (90% of my friends are GUYS). I dont want to have to see him multiple times a week, just so he feels better. He told me straight up that seeing him once a week isnt enough for him. Its plenty for me!! Also- I want to be able to hook up with other people. 

I love being around him... but I cant give him what he wants. And telling him all this is gonna suck ass.


----------



## Dromond

IC that even though I love Jackie more than life itself and would never leave her, the recent turmoil has me wondering "what if I had stayed single?"


----------



## paintsplotch

CastingPearls said:


> I thought the same thing.........so sorry.



i say it to him all the time.. i ask hows the wife n kids.... he makes jokes back. 
ive flat out asked
he has flat out denied
i want to believe him.... but really? sigh

if he cared as much as he says he does and wasnt married..... do you really think he would keep me waiting for YEARS? 

not that i havent been dating and stuff... i just dont say anything usually.. i have a life and i live it... i go out with guys when the oportunity presents itself... i refuse to let love slip by just cuz he cant seem to get it together... but there is a part of me that will probably always love him and will probably always wonder......what if......



as for miss "i like being single"..... timing is everything....  he waited, you have no obligation to him just cuz he finally decided to want you and only you. the fact taht he split his time between two women for a summer is sucky.... you deserve someone who cares about your feelings. who's to say he woudlnt change his mind again? he was silly and let you slip away.... enjoy being single... if its meant to happen it will.


----------



## Paquito

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm super excited and all for moving into my own place, and didn't get any sleep last night because of it (I think), but something does bother me about it. I'm going to feel so lonely. I'm going to be there alone every day in a basement apartment. I don't wanna be lonely



I think that one of the best lessons in life is to learn how to be alone. I have faith in you.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

IC that I am supremely pissed off because people simply can not mind their own business. Really.... is what I am doing in my life SO important that you feel the need to share it with others?? Really.....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I was recently reminded by a friend how certain things I was looking forward to didn't happen. I know he didn't mean to do it on purpose, but I'm still kind of mad at him. Like a "waaay to be a killjoy."


----------



## liz (di-va)

I confess that Twitter is giving me more chances to annoy the crap out of myself. And you know...who doesn't want that.


----------



## Dromond

IC when I get a chance to visit Illinois, I'm tempted to make a side trip to Chicago to meet Liz. She is weird, wacky, and inexplicable. I have an urge to meet this person.


----------



## Carrie

Dromond said:


> IC when I get a chance to visit Illinois, I'm tempted to make a side trip to Chicago to meet Liz. She is weird, wacky, and inexplicable. I have an urge to meet this person.


She is actually worth a side trip from Singapore, she's just that cool.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Oh geez.....dudes. I blooosh. :blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I had a bit too much to drink tonight. I'm not sure I'll be able to go into work tomorrow. Make that today.


----------



## SMA413

IC that, as much as I guilt my boyfriend into being home more often.... I like the house better when he's not around. It's so nice and clean and not frat-house looking. LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC as excited as I am for the Renfaire [ZOMG. NEXT WEEK FRIDAY. SQUEEEE!] I'm kind of sad I won't have anyone there with me to wander around with. (Last year, a friend went with. This year, My cousin was s'posed to go but blew me off..) And I don't want to stick around with my parents both days. -Shudder-


----------



## Munchausen

I confess that I may make a trip to Seattle to meet someone I used to know, that I feel I'm getting to know much better now. I also confess that my meeting can remove me from the singles thread.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm starting school in 2 weeks and I'm kinda freaking out over it. I dunno how I'm gonna balance work, school, and family. I really admire the people that can handle all of that and then some.


----------



## Scorsese86

Today I wore my "I Heart BBWs" t-shirt.
There's a rather attractive BBW in my class... but she wasn't there today.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I can't get the apartment I was so hopeful for  It's bugging me. I can't afford anywhere, actually. It SUCKS! And it all has snowballed. Now the guy I was into doesn't want to talk to me because of something I said about another person. It wasn't a mean thing at all, either.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am just so tired. Tired down to my bones it feels. I got so little sleep this week with the surgery and uncomfortable living situation for the week. I slept hard last night in my own bed but i just cant seem to get awake enough. Thankfully the boys take a nap in an hour. I'm gonna rest too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I had a weird dream last night about one of my dims-friends, and it was so awkward, I was actually -happy- to wake up.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> IC when I get a chance to visit Illinois, I'm tempted to make a side trip to Chicago to meet Liz. She is weird, wacky, and inexplicable. I have an urge to meet this person.



I agree with Carrie. Well worth a trip. She's amazing! Lovely and funny, and fun to be around.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I just had the *BEST *day with my little sister and niece and then after my brother in law came and got my niece, the best late afternoon with my little sister! We went shopping and then to a little winery for a tasting and became quite *happy *

Now I am off for a long evening walk! :happy:


----------



## SMA413

IC that there is a dead opossum in my back yard. I texted my boyfriend and all he said was "put it in a bag so it doesn't kill the dogs." WTF? Does he not realize that hell can freeze over and I still wouldn't touch a dead animal?? And don't worry, my dogs are inside so they can't play with it like a chew toy.

So now I have a dead rodent on my back porch. And I already called Animal Control. Apparently, they don't handle that. But, according to them, if I put it on the curb, it can get picked up by the trash collectors. WTF??

And my stupid redneck boyfriend is off hunting this weekend and I have no clue when he'll be home so he can take care of it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I went out with a friend today for a movie date and to check out the only local sex shop that's open on a Sunday. We also stopped by a few yard sales and went to other stores looking for things that the sex shop didn't have that we really wanted.

I pointed to two things in the sex shop and said to my friend "Since I won't be finding a man anytime soon and my birthday is coming up, you can get me something like these for my birthday." Lol. We both laughed, but I was kinda serious. Which makes it really sad, lol. We went looking for handcuffs and such, but they didn't have anything! So we went on a hunt to find stores that sold similar things. Honestly, we could have stuck with buying reusable bondage tape, but for some reason, we didn't 

And walking around WalMart with an extra large pack of condoms, a large bottle of lube, some lipglosses, batteries, and a phone card, and passing this guy I have a crush on... I was *mortified!* Now I've got a fear that he thinks I'm a whore or something  And I really don't want that! Especially when these things were for my friend and not me


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

The only thing that he should infer from you buying condoms and lube is that you're smart and sensible. If he infers anything else, he's an idiot. Which... if you have a crush on him, I'd assume he isn't.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It always makes me sad when my friends can be online for hours on end, talk to other people, and not talk to me.


----------



## spiritangel

IC that if I have one more dream about a certain jerky mc jerk player I am gonna go insane get out of my dreams!!!!


----------



## SMA413

SMA413 said:


> IC that there is a dead opossum in my back yard. I texted my boyfriend and all he said was "put it in a bag so it doesn't kill the dogs." WTF? Does he not realize that hell can freeze over and I still wouldn't touch a dead animal?? And don't worry, my dogs are inside so they can't play with it like a chew toy.
> 
> So now I have a dead rodent on my back porch. And I already called Animal Control. Apparently, they don't handle that. But, according to them, if I put it on the curb, it can get picked up by the trash collectors. WTF??
> 
> And my stupid redneck boyfriend is off hunting this weekend and I have no clue when he'll be home so he can take care of it.



IC that I took care of it all by myself. I'm pretty BAMF.


----------



## sugar and spice

SMA413 said:


> IC that I took care of it all by myself. I'm pretty BAMF.



Yeah you are you go girl!!!


----------



## Micara

IC I just about had a heart attack!

I have this neighbor who lives next door who is, shall we say, a little on the nutty side? I usually try to avoid her. I'm in my room, about to go to sleep when I hear screaming coming from outside. Like, bloody murder screaming. Seriously, I thought someone was being butchered out in the street. I got up to make sure my door is locked, and I stop at the window to listen. I hear "OH MY GOD, DEAR GOD, SOMEBODY HELP ME _PLEASE_!!!!!" over and over again, couple with blood-curdling howls. I'm thinking she's injured, or fallen, or dying or something. So I throw some clothes on, grab my iPhone, and dash over there, my heart pounding and my knees shaking. Her door is shut, but I hear her screaming through an open window. I yell in and ask if she needs help. She screams back "YES!!!!" It turns out that her faucet broke and water was leaking all over the floor. Unfortunately, I have no idea about home fix-it stuff ("Hello, Daddy? Can you fix _____?") So I just called the landlord and he came out and shut it off about 5 minutes later. Why didn't she just call the landlord? Not sure. My heart is still pounding, but now I'm wide awake!


----------



## SMA413

IC that I killed a cockroach and now I have some hardcore hiccups.

Karma?


----------



## Ample Pie

IC I suddenly like corduroys even more than I used to.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel like standing at a street corner screaming "MY KINGDOM FOR 20 VENUS FLYTRAPS." 


UGH. 
FUCKING FLYS.
>;O THEY LAND ON EVERYTHING. GET TRAPPED IN MY HAIR. WALK ALL OVER MY FOOD SO I CAN'T EAT IT! :'( :'(


----------



## Dromond

I confess I am freaking sick of humidity so thick you have to drink the air.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

IC that I am extremely melancholy today...... I need a hug and the one that I want it from isn't here, and that makes me even more melancholy.


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> IC that I am extremely melancholy today...... I need a hug and the one that I want it from isn't here, and that makes me even more melancholy.


PROXY HUG!!! ((((((Lissa))))))


----------



## littlefairywren

MzDeeZyre said:


> IC that I am extremely melancholy today...... I need a hug and the one that I want it from isn't here, and that makes me even more melancholy.



Lots of (((hugs))) for you


----------



## CarlaSixx

I actually had an argument with my mother today about clothing. She insists that whatever money I get next month be spent on a new wardrobe. She believes my clothes have now becom much too big for me. This angered me for some reason. I yelled back at her saying I would probably buy more in the same exact size cuz it was comfy. Her reply was "comfy things are usually always too baggy."  She insists that I'm in need of smaller clothes.

But... I had to respond. I told her that I refuse to believe that I need to wear two sizes smaller than her when I weight more than her. It just doesn't add up to me. Which, of course, got her to shout back at me "Amanda, you've got the muscle structure of an athlete! You're going to weigh more because you're almost 3/4 muscle!" 

I just about wanted to cry 

Buying a scale was probably the worst thing ever. It has ruined my perception. I was much better off when I didn't know my weight and relied on clothing size alone. Now they're both working against me  

I should be glad to be able to actually wear a 26/28 but for some reason, because of the number on the scale, it doesn't register that I should. Yeah, my clothes _are_ really baggy and some pants need to be picked up every few steps... and even some 3x shirts that are new are somewhat loose, but still  

I fear others can sense my warped perception and avoid me because of it


----------



## Proner

IC that I'm grumpy this morning because of my upper neighbour. So I want to warn every people who will give back books in late be nice or I will bite!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CarlaSixx said:


> I actually had an argument with my mother today about clothing. She insists that whatever money I get next month be spent on a new wardrobe. She believes my clothes have now becom much too big for me. This angered me for some reason. I yelled back at her saying I would probably buy more in the same exact size cuz it was comfy. Her reply was "comfy things are usually always too baggy."  She insists that I'm in need of smaller clothes.
> 
> But... I had to respond. I told her that I refuse to believe that I need to wear two sizes smaller than her when I weight more than her. It just doesn't add up to me. Which, of course, got her to shout back at me "Amanda, you've got the muscle structure of an athlete! You're going to weigh more because you're almost 3/4 muscle!"
> 
> I just about wanted to cry
> 
> Buying a scale was probably the worst thing ever. It has ruined my perception. I was much better off when I didn't know my weight and relied on clothing size alone. Now they're both working against me
> 
> I should be glad to be able to actually wear a 26/28 but for some reason, because of the number on the scale, it doesn't register that I should. Yeah, my clothes _are_ really baggy and some pants need to be picked up every few steps... and even some 3x shirts that are new are somewhat loose, but still
> 
> I fear others can sense my warped perception and avoid me because of it



Sweetie, I really doubt anyone knows there's such an inner struggle going on unless you tell them. They probably just think you... y'know... like to wear baggy clothes.  Size does not and never does have anything to do with the number on the scale. Clothing manufacturers are so wacked out that sometimes something marked 4X or 26/28 will fit my 500 pound body. Should it? Probably not! But I always try, because, well, you never know! Frequently, I'm lucky, and it does. Wear whatever size makes you feel comfortable and beautiful. It likely won't be the same size in every garment.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm not clicking on the Jes's thread on Fergie's Odor.. no no.. I'm not.. I'm not I tell you.. I'm not.


----------



## Fuzzy

My name is Fuzzy, and I have CafeWorld open in another window and I'm cooking Ranch Beans (they only take 15 minutes.. and I need to get this mastery done!)


----------



## Proner

IC that I don't have to turn the radio on as my upper neighbour's one is so loud that I hear the news like it was in my room :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Proner said:


> IC that I don't have to turn the radio on as my upper neighbour's one is so loud that I hear the news like it was in my room :doh:


IC I think you should bite him.


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> IC that I don't have to turn the radio on as my upper neighbour's one is so loud that I hear the news like it was in my room :doh:



I have a neighbour like that unfortunately (long complicated history so not gonna explain it here) he is possibly my uncle and at the very least is my sisters uncle so I cant exactly tell him off

hmm earplugs might help but there are also noise poloution laws


----------



## Proner

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I think you should bite him.



Hmm yeah but no thanks, beard is a good anti-biting armor!



spiritangel said:


> I have a neighbour like that unfortunately (long complicated history so not gonna explain it here) he is possibly my uncle and at the very least is my sisters uncle so I cant exactly tell him off
> 
> hmm earplugs might help but there are also noise poloution laws



I use earplugs or sometimes just do nothing and listen his damn radio... The issue is he's the owner of all the building so I don't want to have any issues with him.


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Hmm yeah but no thanks, beard is a good anti-biting armor!
> 
> 
> 
> I use earplugs or sometimes just do nothing and listen his damn radio... The issue is he's the owner of all the building so I don't want to have any issues with him.



oh that totally sux, big squishy hugs and lots of patience


----------



## CarlaSixx

A friend texted me today about having run into my ex. Apparently he was asking lots of questions about me, which makes her think he's still got a thing for me. And while he'll always have a special place in my heart and I hope I have a place in his, I don't get why people feel the need to fill me in whenever they spot him or talk to him. They know how much I want the wound to heal and they aren't helping it at all.


----------



## SMA413

IC that...

I really don't like the new iTunes.

I got offered an airfare-paid trip to Belgium... to visit my married friend Andrew. Very shady.

I somehow got wrangled into being a bridesmaid in a wedding to a girl I've only known a few months. She's nice and all, but now every time I work with her, the only thing she talks about are complaints and plans for her wedding. I'm all for helping out, but I think a lot of the time, she just wants to hear herself talk. This is gonna be a long 6 months.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I find myself amazed by who I am and have become in the last year and that I actually wrote this blog:

http://heavenlyimaginings.wordpress.com/

I feel free and much more at peace oh and that I now have a new blog home after kinda flitting around a bit


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC 

Today Officially sucks. Where's the reset button? 
I tried the konami code but it didn't do squat.


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> IC I find myself amazed by who I am and have become in the last year and that I actually wrote this blog:
> 
> http://heavenlyimaginings.wordpress.com/
> 
> I feel free and much more at peace oh and that I now have a new blog home after kinda flitting around a bit


Great blog, Amanda!


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I wish the blonde dummy of a customer in the next building would just go away from me. Don't care if its stroke, heart attack, the Big C, being ran down by bus or semi.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I feel really guilty for having driven away with my friend when we saw a car accident happen right in front of us, but we didn't really have a choice. She's driving around with an expired plate, so sticking around would be a horrible choice. And we saw who instigated it, and know that lady will insist it wasn't her fault, but there's nothing we could do about it now


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess I'm nervous about job shadowing tomorrow. I was charming and energetic during my phone interview and hope I can have that affect again, though really I just want to BE that person. It's in Boston and I'm not sure about moving and oh good lord, I wish I had a magic wand that told me to GO HERE, DO THIS and you'll be happy.

Okay. Charming. *smirks*


----------



## goofy girl

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm nervous about job shadowing tomorrow. I was charming and energetic during my phone interview and hope I can have that affect again, though really I just want to BE that person. It's in Boston and I'm not sure about moving and oh good lord, I wish I had a magic wand that told me to GO HERE, DO THIS and you'll be happy.
> 
> Okay. Charming. *smirks*



BOSTON?!?!?!!!


----------



## DeerVictory

There's this man who hangs out around one of the subway stations in the area. He approached me about a week ago and told me that he thought I was just beautiful, and asked me where I'd been the last five years he's been in Canada. It was very flattering. 

Anyway, last night I was walking with my boyfriend around the area and the man approached my boyfriend and me and started lecturing my boyfriend on how lucky he is to be with someone like me. My boyfriend was like, "uhhh?" and I loled. 

However, all in all, IC that I'm a little uncomfortable going to the area now.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I'm glad to be home. I didn't mind helping out my sister and spending time with my niece, but it's been a long week.


----------



## HottiMegan

I wish i had a maid. I hate doing housework. I clean like at least an our a day and it doesn't show. Having a VERY busy 2 year old throw toys around like crazy makes for a messy home. A full time maid would be so nice. Oh and someone who could watch the boys once a month so i can go on a date with hubby.


----------



## Mishty

IC I don't want to be sad, and all I can think about are my meds that make feelings like these go away, I need to be numb and I don't care what that says.
I'm not a hard ass at all..... :really sad:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just got my hair cut tonight. Right after, I had to go shopping at Canadian Tire for my mother. 

As I was browsing the camping stuff, a woman walks up to me, all tuff and stuff-looking. And... HITS ON ME! 

I've now got boy-short hair and had no makeup, not to mention the clothes I was wearing were boyish, too, and I was looking at the hunting stuff in the camping section when she approached me.

:doh: 

I _*knew*_ I should have put some makeup on before leaving the house... I *knew* it! 

:doh:

She thought I was a butch lesbian.
I'm not.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mishty said:


> IC I don't want to be sad, and all I can think about are my meds that make feelings like these go away, I need to be numb and I don't care what that says.
> I'm not a hard ass at all..... :really sad:



(((hugs)))


----------



## lalatx

IC I was told by a co worker today that he burns pop corn in the microwave b.c "microwaves are made for women b.c their place is in the kitchen." 

He is totally serious. He also thinks that Dinosaurs are fake just like the moon landing. 

I do not know how much longer I can bite my tongue when he speaks his brand of crazy as if its fact.


----------



## willowmoon

I confess that I am on a journey to find my own hot tub time machine.


----------



## Never2fat4me

CarlaSixx said:


> I just got my hair cut tonight. Right after, I had to go shopping at Canadian Tire for my mother.



IC I miss Crappy Tire! They have the best sales...

Chris


----------



## Inhibited

I confess i unsubscribed to the christov thread "A Modest Proposal" :shocked:


----------



## Proner

IC that it's officially fall here as the typical "fall" rains appeared today. Damn it's raining without any stop since I wake up!


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> IC that it's officially fall here as the typical "fall" rains appeared today. Damn it's raining without any stop since I wake up!



darn sounds like perfect snuggle weather or read a book in bed weather to me 

IC that today was the most springlike day we have had oh I wish is could be 24degrees and no hotter all the time over spring summer lol it was beautiful


----------



## Scorsese86

TV, whiskey and laundry-day. What more could a single man want?
Well...


----------



## Dromond

IC I hate yard work.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I don't feel the need to go on Facebook lately, even though my friends still swear by it. If it wasn't for that site being the only possible contact at the moment with 2 of my friends, I would practically never go on it.

Not to mention a guy I met a few days ago added me cuz my friend told him he should. She wanted to become cuddle/f**k buddies with him... but he actually messaged ME saying he was glad to meet me and I that I was cute... yadda yadda. And I was a little weirded out because it was my friend who likes him, not me. So I told her... and now she's angry at me  But I didn't do anything! 

Then I told her "don't worry. Once he sees me now that I've got my hair cut, he'll definitely have more interest in you."  Sometimes looking like a dude can come in handy.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I was talking to a new guy who messaged me on a site last night. 

Right away when he sees me online, he asks me things that are flat out obvious on my profile (age, area, etc) which automatically made me just want to ignore him. But then he asked for my number. Was persistent though I kept saying no. Then asked to meet at my place. I said I only meet in public. He said "that's cool. We can meet outside the beer store and go to your place from there." :doh:

And just basically kept making idiot comments. So I blocked him and mentionned him to my best friend. Well... my best friend is apparently friends with him and thinks I'm nuts for not going for the first guy to say hi to me. Yet, he _knows_ the dude is a total idiot. 

I wanna slap both of them.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CarlaSixx said:


> I was talking to a new guy who messaged me on a site last night.
> 
> Right away when he sees me online, he asks me things that are flat out obvious on my profile (age, area, etc) which automatically made me just want to ignore him. But then he asked for my number. Was persistent though I kept saying no. Then asked to meet at my place. I said I only meet in public. He said "that's cool. We can meet outside the beer store and go to your place from there." :doh:
> 
> And just basically kept making idiot comments. So I blocked him and mentionned him to my best friend. *Well... my best friend is apparently friends with him and thinks I'm nuts for not going for the first guy to say hi to me. *Yet, he _knows_ the dude is a total idiot.
> 
> I wanna slap both of them.



Is she one of those backwardly well-meaning skinny friends who thinks you should be ecstatic over the smallest semblance of male attention?


----------



## CarlaSixx

My best friend is a male, lol.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CarlaSixx said:


> My best friend is a male, lol.



My bad! :happy: Still, is he?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Not really. I think it's more the whole "hurry up and settle down so we can both complain about married life at the same time." He's my age and has been engaged since about March. He's in the middle of planning his wedding and I think he doesn't really want to be the only one who gets married of those he knows. But at the same time, no one else he knows is as lucky as he is, and none of us want to get into something that won't bring us long term happiness.


----------



## mossystate

* sings...lowered expectations *


----------



## willowmoon

I confess I am looking forward to the day when "Jem and the Holograms" eventually gets re-released on DVD.


----------



## Allie Cat

willowmoon said:


> I confess I am looking forward to the day when "Jem and the Holograms" eventually gets re-released on DVD.



I hear that Jem is outrageous. Truly!


----------



## Proner

IC I'm in bad mood because of my superior, he wants to close again the library next Tuesday for the strike on retirement's reform. I could understand that he wants to stand for what he believe and that this reform is not good at all but I can't afford to lose another paid day, he could but not me


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am a lot shyer about talking to boys than anyone would think


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am taking a break from dating, too many dishonest women out there. and the best part of the weekend was buying a daybed. Now I just have one bedroom left to finish.


----------



## Christov

Inhibited said:


> I confess i unsubscribed to the christov thread "A Modest Proposal" :shocked:


How could you? *cries*


----------



## Ample Pie

spiritangel said:


> IC I am a lot shyer about talking to boys than anyone would think


Just remember, they're more afraid of you than you are of them.

also, IC that I always wanted to be a "video game widow" not to be neglected, but so that I'd finally have someone to do my jump quests on a certain MMORPG. Yup.


----------



## Inhibited

Christov said:


> How could you? *cries*



Its over with your back now, if you get a timeout again i will re subscribe


----------



## lalatx

IC I recently had to explain to someone what a grocery store was.

All I could think of during my attempted explanation was the Food Library episode of Metalocalypse. 
http://video.adultswim.com/metalocalypse/food-library.html

I am still unsure if this person knows what a grocery store is.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC that being stuck in another state and without internet for two days with JUST my family was not as bad as I expected.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC there's two things I want for my 21st birthday. 

I want to go see Harry Potter 7 in 3D IMAX, and I want a costume party. And I want to dress as Luna Lovegood for the costume party.

 Sadly... I don't think any of it will happen.


----------



## Fuzzy

Peanut butter and Maple syrup on cracked whole wheat sammiches with Diet Mountain Dew just doesn't cut it. *off to get glass of milk*


----------



## Linda

IC that I wish this breathing treatment would start to make me breath better so I can get back to sleep. Pneumonia or not I have to work tomorrow. UGH!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I was upset talking to a friend of mine who married young but to the love of her life has two gorgeous children and she was complaining that she would never get the whole first kiss, first date type stuff again 

I point blank told her how many single people would give up everything to be in her shoes and that she was lucky because she had all those family firsts like first day of school, watching the kids herself and hubby grow and change and evolve as a family 

it breaks my heart when people dont realise just how lucky they are to have love in their lives 


even told her I would happily trade all the creeps weirdos and jerks for that one special someone 

the grass is not greener on my side of the hill


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Linda said:


> IC that I wish this breathing treatment would start to make me breath better so I can get back to sleep. Pneumonia or not I have to work tomorrow. UGH!


(((Hugs)))

Hope you get on the path to a speedy recovery, Linda!
Pneumonia is horrific!


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> IC that I wish this breathing treatment would start to make me breath better so I can get back to sleep. Pneumonia or not I have to work tomorrow. UGH!



Feel better soon, Linda! (((Hugs)))


----------



## Linda

Your Plump Princess said:


> (((Hugs)))
> 
> Hope you get on the path to a speedy recovery, Linda!
> Pneumonia is horrific!





littlefairywren said:


> Feel better soon, Linda! (((Hugs)))



Thanks! I finally got back to sleep. Off to work now. I am short of breath but no fever, maybe I can pass this shortness of breath off as sexy heavy breathing. haha


----------



## DeerVictory

Sometimes I work really really hard to make myself upset. Sometimes I work even harder to make fuck myself over on the self-esteem front. 

and it usually works.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I found an amazing wig that would be perfect for a character like Luna Lovegood. I don't know of any characters with similar hair like hers and it's killing me cuz I really want a reason to invest in that wig! It's so gorgeous and 30" long. I have limited funds which is why I want more reason to buy it than just that it reminds me of one of my favourite fictional characters


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am going absolutely bonkers.

I have to get readly for an appointment I have to be at in a half hour.

I have to find up my prom dress. 

I Have to find up my tripod.

I have to get a hold of a friend who's not answering her phone right now. 

:doh: 


And I never even got to take my shower this morning.
I hate being all flustered! Oh, damn thee, procrastination pixies! How can I stop doing this to myself?


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am grumpy mcgrumpster


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I literally woke up on the wrong side of the bed, and I am irritated with everyone!


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I literally woke up on the wrong side of the bed, and I am irritated with everyone!


{{{{{{{{{{{Kimberly}}}}}}}}}}} <squooshy>


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> IC that I am grumpy mcgrumpster


{{{{{{{{{{Briana}}}}}}}}}}}} <you too>


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> {{{{{{{{{{Briana}}}}}}}}}}}} <you too>



I edited the post that said I was as pissy as an old cat who got her tail stepped on and wanted to claw everything in my way hahaha


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> I edited the post that said I was as pissy as an old cat who got her tail stepped on and wanted to claw everything in my way hahaha


hahahahahaha


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{Kimberly}}}}}}}}}}} <squooshy>



Awww, I needed that! Ta, Elaine :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I literally woke up on the wrong side of the bed, and I am irritated with everyone!



(((hugs)))


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Linda said:


> Thanks! I finally got back to sleep. Off to work now. I am short of breath but no fever, maybe I can pass this shortness of breath off as sexy heavy breathing. haha



IC that your heavy breathing was turning me on today when we were talking...... Oh wait wrong thread!!! ROFL :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

luscious_lulu said:


> (((hugs)))



Thanks, lulu xx

And hugs to you, B....pissy old cat lol :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Thanks, lulu xx
> 
> And hugs to you, B....pissy old cat lol :happy:




reeeeer and a hug back to ya!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I literally woke up on the wrong side of the bed, and I am irritated with everyone!



(((hugs))) to mah baby gurl!

BTW.........................







CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush: :happy: :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> (((hugs))) to mah baby gurl!
> 
> BTW.........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush: :happy: :wubu:



Ta! You're the bestest, Momma Bird.....feeling better already :happy:


----------



## Mishty

Went to open mic tonight and totally had an intense moment with this adorable little guitar geek.... He added me to his facebook as soon as I left. :wubu: 

IC I did a little happy dance in my underwear with my best friend and we giggled like school girls when he added me. Crushing out feels so awesome!!!


----------



## AuntHen

ugh... I don't want to go to work...it's too early :| but I must..*&&%^%$%$$#$


----------



## Linda

MzDeeZyre said:


> IC that your heavy breathing was turning me on today when we were talking...... Oh wait wrong thread!!! ROFL :doh:





Just the heavy breathing? Or was it the wheezing and coughing as well?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm so sick and tired of waking up early/Sleeping like crap.

Every day for the past 6 nights, I have slept like hell. Getting up numerous times during the night from something or another, being unable to go back to sleep.. Only getting between 3 and 4 hours of sleep.


:doh:


----------



## Ola

I confess that I'm badly tempted to cut class tomorrow, but I can't. :-/

Bummer! xD


----------



## Famouslastwords

I confess I got a 97% on my work's fraud final. Tomorrow I take inbound fraud, lost/stolen, and authorization calls. YIKES.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess I got a 97% on my work's fraud final. Tomorrow I take inbound fraud, lost/stolen, and authorization calls. YIKES.



Go Rach!! 

I know you'll do great tomorrow!


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Go Rach!!
> 
> I know you'll do great tomorrow!



I'll probably forget to do something, or piss somebody off. Or both. Or enter something in the wrong system.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that although I know that my work is pretty damned good and I've got the respect of my peers and superiors, I can't help but feel like I'm frequently letting my co-workers down in some way or another- whether it's technical issues or- like today- forgetting to pick up one guy's jacket while I was out on the opposite side of the state (he had accidentally left it at a school last week while we were there).

And what makes this a bit worse is that I realize how ridiculous it is to worry so much about it, and that I'm almost trying to find faults in myself and blow them out of proportion.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess I got a 97% on my work's fraud final. Tomorrow I take inbound fraud, lost/stolen, and authorization calls. YIKES.



Woo hoo, you clever little bunny!! You will be brilliant, just like we say so!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I'll probably forget to do something, or piss somebody off. Or both. Or enter something in the wrong system.



No, no, no!! You'll do marvelously! Why, you say? Because I said you will!



Blackjack said:


> IC that although I know that my work is pretty damned good and I've got the respect of my peers and superiors, I can't help but feel like I'm frequently letting my co-workers down in some way or another- whether it's technical issues or- like today- forgetting to pick up one guy's jacket while I was out on the opposite side of the state (he had accidentally left it at a school last week while we were there).
> 
> And what makes this a bit worse is that I realize how ridiculous it is to worry so much about it, and that I'm almost trying to find faults in myself and blow them out of proportion.



You haven't been there for long; I'm sure things will get better as time goes by, and you get used to things.  We often tend to beat ourselves up about our performance when we're new and feeling frazzled.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I hate it when I have to fight myself.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that there is a detective on the new show Detroit 1-8-7 named Fitch. At least I think that's what he's called. Whenever they say his name it certainly doesn't sound like they're saying Fitch.  :doh:


In case you didn't get it, it sounds like they're calling him 'bitch'. Over and over again, every episode.


----------



## Ola

I confess that it took me far too long to realize what "IC" stands for. LOL!


----------



## Linda

IC that I love when Ola posts, not only because he makes me laugh but I love his avatar.


----------



## Ola

Linda said:


> IC that I love when Ola posts, not only because he makes me laugh but I love his avatar.



lol, well I'm happy to amuse! 


I confess that, on another vBulletin forum that looks kinda like this one, a guy mistook me for a girl once and started hitting on me!  Might have had something to do with the pink text in my signature though, but I've made sure to make my sig look a bit more... manly, since then. xD


----------



## Nexis

I confess that my senior year at college is currently sucking the life out of me, oh joy.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm such a geek that i got tickled at the idea that today is a binary date.. What a geek!


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am so tired that I am going to bed before 9pm on a Friday night....pathetic haha  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz *night night all* :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC I ended up on the error report but not too repeatedly, as did everyone else in "the nest" as they call the training area affectionately.


I knew I would, I was shaking and I did some really stupid things, but apparently when I was being graded I didn't get any critical misses on QA.

I also ended up typing a merchant number three times into Visa's verification line instead of the card number. STUPID STUPID STUPID. It was like "that card number is not recognized please reenter the card number" so I was like I must've entered it wrong *reenters* same thing.... *reenters* it wasn't until I went to type it into a bin search that my supervisor told me that I was using the wrong number. GDI.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> IC I ended up on the error report but not too repeatedly, as did everyone else in "the nest" as they call the training area affectionately.
> 
> 
> I knew I would, I was shaking and I did some really stupid things, but apparently when I was being graded I didn't get any critical misses on QA.
> 
> I also ended up typing a merchant number three times into Visa's verification line instead of the card number. STUPID STUPID STUPID. It was like "that card number is not recognized please reenter the card number" so I was like I must've entered it wrong *reenters* same thing.... *reenters* it wasn't until I went to type it into a bin search that my supervisor told me that I was using the wrong number. GDI.



It's ok, sweets. 

You're new at it, so it'll take some time before it's second-hand. Don't beat yourself up about it; as you said yourself, you didn't get too many errors.

(((hugs)))


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> It's ok, sweets.
> 
> You're new at it, so it'll take some time before it's second-hand. Don't beat yourself up about it; as you said yourself, you didn't get too many errors.
> 
> (((hugs)))



Ditto! Luv ya, FLW :wubu:


----------



## lalatx

IC I could really use a strong drink right now.


----------



## Ola

I confess that I intend to do absolutely nothing today!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I had wayyyy too much fun last night.
I was feeling free and having fun because of it.
And I met some really awesome and friendly people.
And got hit on a lot, mostly by women... again, lol.
But all in all... I finally had a night where I really did feel good.

Too bad I lost my voice in the process during the night, lol.


----------



## spiritangel

IC to being mystafied at why I seem to be attracting submissive please humiliate me types of men lately???? Is there no normal men left on the planet?


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am singing Christmas carols right now..

Deck the halls with boughs of holly..falalalallalalalalaaaa


----------



## AmazingAmy

I confess it's 11pm but I'm still going to have cheese on toast. And maybe some Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## R. Mutt

DeerVictory said:


> Sometimes I work really really hard to make myself upset. Sometimes I work even harder to make fuck myself over on the self-esteem front.
> 
> and it usually works.



this is a thing i do sometimes, too. it's really strange. got to try to avoid whatever pitfall in my head creates that trap.


----------



## luscious_lulu

CarlaSixx said:


> I had wayyyy too much fun last night.
> I was feeling free and having fun because of it.
> And I met some really awesome and friendly people.
> And got hit on a lot, mostly by women... again, lol.
> But all in all... I finally had a night where I really did feel good.
> 
> Too bad I lost my voice in the process during the night, lol.



That's awesome Carlasixx. I know things can be a struggle for you.(((hugs)))


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that after working at my sister's bar I'm sore. 

Does anyone want to give me a massage?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I _have_ to watch "Robot Sex" ( A show about Robot Fetishism. )

However I feel it is oddly sick, that on the channel above the one showing this. Is "Robocop" 

......Coincidence? Gawd I hope so.


----------



## Christov

I want to rip my own face off. I can't really stand to look at my caricature of a face at the minute.


----------



## Allie Cat

Christov said:


> I want to rip my own face off. I can't really stand to look at my caricature of a face at the minute.



Welcome to my life x_x


----------



## CarlaSixx

Alicia Rose said:


> Welcome to my life x_x



Ditto, lol.

-----

My friend is off to Montreal on his own tonight. Staying at a hotel overnight and then meeting up with his boyfriend. But he's been saying he's terrified because he has a bad feeling that his boyfriend will end things just because it's a long distance type of relationship. 

Now... lately I've only had "I told you so" moments when this kind of thing happened to friends, but this time it feels different. I'm really sad for my friend. I noticed how he really was happy for once, even if there was distance between them, so there was zero jealousy, and I kind of... don't want them to break up... You know? 

---

Also... IC I realized what was different about last night. I didn't let my weight get in the way and others around me didn't let it get in the way either. I was free, social, and having a blast. I guess it's true about the whole "be happy and attract the happy" Hm....


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC that I looked at a map for the first time in a long time yesterday and found out exactly where Indiana was and it's nowhere near where I 'thought' it was.

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Mishty

IC I give up on men. Completely. This is me one moment away from shaving my head and dyking for good.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mishty said:


> IC I give up on men. Completely. This is me one moment away from shaving my head and dyking for good.



No no, just take a deep breath honey! They are not all bad, and eventually the right one will discover what a lovely little gem you are


----------



## Emma

IC that after 13 years of no contact I find it highly comical that the first thing my Dad sends to me when he gets my email address is a link to a picture of a laughing cat. :doh:


----------



## willowmoon

Mishty said:


> IC I give up on men. Completely. This is me one moment away from shaving my head and dyking for good.



View attachment darth_vader_noooo.jpg


............NOOOOOOO!!!.........


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i am so happy it's October. Halloween is my favorite holiday and i spent yesterday evening decorating the inside of the apartment. I'm having fun going through my tubs of decoration. I enjoy seeing the boys press all the buttons for my things like my beating heart and the electric chair. I love going to the Halloween stores and checking out decorations.


----------



## willowmoon

I confess I am enjoying the hell out of watching the movie "Santa Claus Conquers The Martians" right now. And it's not even December yet!


----------



## AuntHen

willowmoon said:


> I confess I am enjoying the hell out of watching the movie "Santa Claus Conquers The Martians" right now. And it's not even December yet!



MST3K? I know there is a Santa Clause one I have seen... I need to watch some of those very soon!


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC that even though I'm very tired, the idea of going to bed feels very defeatist... someone talk to me?


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> IC that even though I'm very tired, the idea of going to bed feels very defeatist... someone talk to me?




awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have the hots for someone who has the hots for someone else who is in a relationship already.

..._Really, Fate? Really? _

I also Confess, I hate feeling like I'll never make my mom really proud of me, or happy.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I have the hots for someone who has the hots for someone else who is in a relationship already.
> 
> ..._Really, Fate? Really? _
> 
> I also Confess, I hate feeling like I'll never make my mom really proud of me, or happy.



man the universe has a warped sense of humour Huggles Megan sorry to hear that remember how awesome and amazing you are and big squishy hugs


----------



## CarlaSixx

I gave my friends permission to "audition" guys to date me, lol. Last time I did that, they set me up with the worst people possible, so I set some rules this time. And while they're decent rules, I have this aching feeling that my friends don't care what I said and will go against the rules I set up. 

I'm just waiting to see how long it takes for me to _*truly*_ regret giving them the okay to do a search.

Truthfully, I only gave them the go ahead because I was sick of doing the looking for myself and want some time off while still having the chance to meet someone at the same time  I'm awful.


----------



## Paquito

I see it as best-case scenario, you find Hottie McSexPants. Worst-case, you have an awesome story to tell us.
:happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Paquito said:


> I see it as best-case scenario, you find Hottie McSexPants. Worst-case, you have an awesome story to tell us.
> :happy:



Lol! If it was only that easy.

Judging from the last time, I'm sure I'll have a weird story or 5 to tell. No Hottie McSexPants lives in this town, lol.


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> MST3K? I know there is a Santa Clause one I have seen... I need to watch some of those very soon!



Well MST3K did their take on it, which of course is edited down for time constraints for the show. But I've been watching the complete, un-MST3K'd version of the film which has even MORE STOCK FOOTAGE!!! It's a holiday crap-a-thon!!


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I have the hots for someone who has the hots for someone else who is in a relationship already.



I almost snapped my neck on all the directions with that one.

Either way, though, that sucks. Sending big ol' hugs your way, YPP!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

SA: Yeaaah. Sometimes I think fate is schizophrenic. Seeeeriously. >.O


Willow: Heh. Need a map? I almost did, writing it. I had to keep repeating it to myself after I posted it just to make sure I typed it right. :doh:


Thanks you guys. 
<3



IC I met the girl my crush has a crush on.
IC I laughed. It astounds me, my crush's always have _stupid_ love-interests.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I wish my crush could just tell me if he knows I'm crushing on him. And I wish he was crushing on me, too


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC I won 4/6 numbers on the lotto two times in a row. Booyah $46.00 each time.

I also C that I ate fried butter today and didn't die. Not as scary as it sounds, more like a fried biscuit with a littleish pat of butter in the middle.

I also C that I ate a fried Snickers today for the first time and thought it was DISGUSTING.

FALL FESTIVAL in my town this week. I get an extra paid half hour on my lunch tomorrow so I'm going back.

I had the most perfect funnel cake ever it was delicious.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I have the most horrible craving for cookies right now, especially sugar cookies, because I got a fragrance oil that smells exactly like fresh sugar cookies and it is making me unbelievably hungry for some.


----------



## Inhibited

IC that i think Fat and Proud is so lovable that i want to come back as her in my next life..


----------



## Dromond

I confess that I just washing machined my cell phone. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Inhibited

oh no bet your not happy... I do that with money all the time but its plastic so it doesn't matter


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> I confess that I just washing machined my cell phone. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:



ohhhhhh Nooooooo. That is the worst !
Sorry.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I miss someone horribly but won't bend to let them know that.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC that I'm not going to my friend's birthday party anymore, but I'm still going to take the day I booked off work for it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I miss someone horribly but won't bend to let them know that.



Sometimes...to bend means having no regrets, or running out of time to say how you really feel. To lose a chance that may never come again, is a pain that never goes away. Just a thought, Lovelyone


----------



## spiritangel

IC When you say you will call back in 5 minutes and dont call back at all I loose faith in any of the stuff you said such as your trustworthy and genuine and hope you get a chance to proove that to me think you just prooved the opposite in fact


----------



## willowmoon

IC that I miss my best friend terribly. He lives out in Las Vegas and he might even look at moving back to Wisconsin since the economy sucks ass out in Vegas, hopefully there'll be better job opportunities for him out here. I just plain miss hanging out with him, especially with watching him yell at the TV when the Packers blow a play. Good times, good times.


----------



## rellis10

IC i'm spending way too much time on the internet at work today. But I have NOTHING to do


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> IC i'm spending way too much time on the internet at work today. But I have NOTHING to do



Would the time on the internet have to do with a certain young lady?! Hmmmmmm......


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Would the time on the internet have to do with a certain young lady?! Hmmmmmm......



Actually no....but i wish it was, i might not be almost falling asleep at my desk if i could talk to that certain young lady :happy:


----------



## MissHoney

I confess that I totally just danced around my living room to Fantastic Voyage by Coolio.


----------



## paintsplotch

IC that lately i have been down because i havent found someone who is serious about knowing me. i am looking for a LTR and all i find are guys that want to have some fun. not to say that doing the horizontal hula doesnt float my boat, but c'mon.... doesnt anyone want to know ME? i want to learn about someone. know how they take their coffee.... laugh at the tv together.... go to dinner.... normal stuff. doesnt anyone doooooooo that anymore or is it just me? sigh.... i dont wanna give up, but i feel so disheartened lately


----------



## MissHoney

^^^
Could have written that word for word.


----------



## paintsplotch

it seems to be a common dating ailment of late.
people say sex first then ill try to get to know you. 

just odd. or maybe im old fashioned. i like getting to know someone... it builds up to the moment and va va voom! 

if you have that first... wheres the anticipation? wheres the cherry on the top of the sunday? theres no surprises.... nothing to look forward to... ack.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i have like 100 emails sitting in my inbox but just don't feel like checking them. I don't feel like sifting through it all.


----------



## Proner

IC that I made a stickcam account just to see how it look like. Still don't know if I will continue it was just curiosity


----------



## AmazingAmy

Proner said:


> IC that I made a stickcam account just to see how it look like. Still don't know if I will continue it was just curiosity



Link uuuuus.


----------



## paintsplotch

Proner said:


> IC that I made a stickcam account just to see how it look like. Still don't know if I will continue it was just curiosity



oooh... im now curious... link?


----------



## Proner

AmazingAmy said:


> Link uuuuus.





paintsplotch said:


> oooh... im now curious... link?



I will not be online tonight need some sleep before work tomorrow but here's the link: http://www.stickam.com/proner_droper


----------



## AmazingAmy

Proner said:


> I will not be online tonight need some sleep before work tomorrow but here's the link: http://www.stickam.com/proner_droper



I think I'd be cool if more people here got a Stickam. We could have Dims webcam chats!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC someone called my phone today and it looked like the area code of the guy I like. But I was too late to catch the phone and no message was left. So I'm a little sad


----------



## paintsplotch

CarlaSixx said:


> IC someone called my phone today and it looked like the area code of the guy I like. But I was too late to catch the phone and no message was left. So I'm a little sad



awww poopsie... you are so cute... dont be sad.... but i think you would have the best pout ever... i wish i could hug you....
(((hugs))) i hope he calls back...


----------



## Dmitra

Dromond said:


> I confess that I just washing machined my cell phone. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:



Well, that's one way to clean all the porn out! 

IC I'm about ready to pack a couple of bags and forget dragging all the other junk with down south. Grrrr.


----------



## CarlaSixx

paintsplotch said:


> awww poopsie... you are so cute... dont be sad.... but i think you would have the best pout ever... i wish i could hug you....
> (((hugs))) i hope he calls back...



Thanks.

To be honest, I don't even know if it really was him, I just know that the area code is one he lives in. I don't call people much nor do I like talking on the phone at all, and I never have with him, lol.

It would have really lightened my day had it been someone I liked, anyone at all, who was trying to get in contact with me. I've been kind of lonely lately. I've cut out all the drama causers from my life and while it was great and peaceful for awhile, now it's just boring and lonely. I'd like to have something or someone come and shake up the tree a little bit.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I like my roommate, but he can be a moody douchebag sometimes. I am so happy to type that out loud and admit that I'm a little happy I'm going to be moving out. I really hope I find some sweet, ideally female, roomies in my next destination!


----------



## AuntHen

activistfatgirl said:


> I like my roommate, but he can be a moody douchebag sometimes. I am so happy to type that out loud and admit that I'm a little happy I'm going to be moving out. I really hope I find some sweet, ideally female, roomies in my next destination!




I hope you find great roommates... living with people is hard enough and crummy ones even harder


----------



## Allie Cat

activistfatgirl said:


> I like my roommate, but he can be a moody douchebag sometimes.



Ditto, but I'm still happy where I am.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I want to know what's up with all the *pandas*??????????????


----------



## nikola090

IC that I'm becoming addicted to living the 'big and curvy' world


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC to fancying a bit of male company round abouts now...


----------



## Christov

AmazingAmy said:


> IC to fancying a bit of male company round abouts now...


Friendly chat with a man named Bob style company or...?


----------



## AmazingAmy

Christov said:


> Friendly chat with a man named Bob style company or...?



If Bob likes long walks in the dark and a filthy romp in the bushes when no one's about, then sure. Bob.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am tired, but feel the need to keep playing videogames. . . -_Twitch_- . .


----------



## Allie Cat

IC I just spent two and a half hours on the phone with my ex-girlfriend. It was nice.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'd give anything to have even just a cuddle buddy at this point


----------



## Emma

I confess I am a PA and a BBP.


----------



## paintsplotch

CarlaSixx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> To be honest, I don't even know if it really was him, I just know that the area code is one he lives in. I don't call people much nor do I like talking on the phone at all, and I never have with him, lol.
> 
> It would have really lightened my day had it been someone I liked, anyone at all, who was trying to get in contact with me. I've been kind of lonely lately. I've cut out all the drama causers from my life and while it was great and peaceful for awhile, now it's just boring and lonely. I'd like to have something or someone come and shake up the tree a little bit.



sigh... trust me... i totally understand that 
i live for the little moments of happy


----------



## paintsplotch

CarlaSixx said:


> I'd give anything to have even just a cuddle buddy at this point



(((HUG)))

i swear we live paralell lives sometimes


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm so used to being on the run with my friends and stuff, I'm going stir-crazy now that I've been home two whole days in a row.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm having an uber emo kid kind of day. Just... everything is getting to me and I need to have the day to just be a depressed loser for now. It's not productive, but it helps to actually be allowed to be sad. Being strong only lasts for so long before you need a break to break down.


----------



## paintsplotch

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm having an uber emo kid kind of day. Just... everything is getting to me and I need to have the day to just be a depressed loser for now. It's not productive, but it helps to actually be allowed to be sad. Being strong only lasts for so long before you need a break to break down.



youre allowed. some days i just cant get happy. so i will read or just hang out with my dog Lucky and chill.
if its really bad, i will sleep the day away. sometimes i think its just a funk and i chill out till i can breathe again. not always easy but it aint permanent thankfully... there are drugs for the permanent kind of unhappy.

we are here for you if you wanna vent  
squishes


----------



## CarlaSixx

paintsplotch said:


> youre allowed. some days i just cant get happy. so i will read or just hang out with my dog Lucky and chill.
> if its really bad, i will sleep the day away. sometimes i think its just a funk and i chill out till i can breathe again. not always easy but it aint permanent thankfully... there are drugs for the permanent kind of unhappy.
> 
> we are here for you if you wanna vent
> squishes



Thanks 

I'm supposed to be on those drugs for the permanent unhappy, but since I missed my last appointment, all my treatment is off and now I'm on a waiting list for treatment. Yeah, even mental patients are put on a waiting list over here. Imagine how bad that is!

I wish I could have a total Me Day but it's sadly not going to happen. Someone's always going to expect something from me and no doubt once my mother gets home, she'll want something from me, too.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I've been having a "Potter A Day" Movie Marathon cuz of boredom. And I love it. I swear I know *every single line* of every single movie. It's awful but it's the only thing that seems to keep me calm and somewhat cheerful. Weird, but hey... at least it works.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I've been having a "Potter A Day" Movie Marathon cuz of boredom. And I love it. I swear I know *every single line* of every single movie. It's awful but it's the only thing that seems to keep me calm and somewhat cheerful. Weird, but hey... at least it works.



I _used_ to have all the Harry Potter movies, until I loaned them to my brother and his wife. Then _of course_ his wife picked a fight and kept all my stuff including a set of the Twilight Saga (the books, two of them hardbound). Whatever they got free stuff and they can say whatever they want about me but at least I'm not a thief.

(Edited to add) Now I have all the Twilight books in hardbound, but no Harry Potter DVDs. So I'm up sorta in one respect at least.


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> I _used_ to have all the Harry Potter movies, until I loaned them to my brother and his wife. Then _of course_ his wife picked a fight and kept all my stuff including a set of the Twilight Saga (the books, two of them hardbound). Whatever they got free stuff and they can say whatever they want about me but at least I'm not a thief.
> 
> (Edited to add) Now I have all the Twilight books in hardbound, but no Harry Potter DVDs. So I'm up sorta in one respect at least.



Have I mentioned in the past that your brother's wife is a bitchface? -.-


----------



## CarlaSixx

Omg! that's one reason that I will never loan out my stuff. I don't have much, and what I do have is quite precious to me, so I never let anyone borrow anything at all. I'm too terrified to lose my stuff.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am really confused by all these panda avatars.. What's up with that?!


----------



## CarlaSixx

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am really confused by all these panda avatars.. What's up with that?!



You're not the only one! lol.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am sooo excited 4 more sleeps till my meditation retreat 12 whole days without internet, books, music, tv (basically only technology is electricity). So meditate eat sleep and fast for 16 hrs, so a mind body spirit cleanse I am also looking forward to the fact on the last day we finish at 7.30am soo I will get to go to the reverse cycle garbage at taylor square for more curtain fabrics and crafty bits sooo much fun


----------



## CleverBomb

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am really confused by all these panda avatars.. What's up with that?!


It's just panda-ing to special interests.

-Rusty


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> You're not the only one! lol.




Megan, me too... I looked up what a panda could represent, so my only thought is it may stand for a cause or like cleverbomb said a special interest.. either way... haha.. this is what I found:

Pandas are cute and cuddling in appearance yet they are very strong. Keep this in mind when making judgments based on first appearances. The contrasting coloring of black and white of a Panda's fur is representative differences in cultures. Black and white also are depicted in yin yang symbols indicating the importance of balance between masculine and feminine energies. When Panda surfaces it is good to work on balancing anything that is off skelter in your life. 
The Panda as a totem also represents diplomacy because of the history of China gifting Giant Pandas as diplomatic gifts to other countries. The Panda's appearance is quite exotic, anyone with Panda as a totem is likely interested in the exploration of exotic lands and cultures different from their own.

Agile tree climber, the Panda as a totem has a unique ability to tap into higher knowledge. Panda medicine is a wonderful teacher for soul development.


----------



## FatAndProud

Inhibited said:


> IC that i think Fat and Proud is so lovable that i want to come back as her in my next life..



I love you :wubu:


----------



## Donna

I confess I went on eBay to check the going rate for Vermont Teddy Bears because I was considering selling a few of mine in an attempt to purge. I ended up bidding on four new ones instead. :doh:


----------



## Emma

I confess that I've drank so much milkshake today that I feel rather sick.


----------



## MissHoney

I confess that I went out with my two thin sisters last night and for the first time felt CONFIDENT, thanks in part to finding this site.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought this really cute birthday card today for a friend and I really hope he enjoys it  I read it out loud to my mother over the phone and the people around me were listening in and started laughing as well. It's super cute


----------



## Famouslastwords

Donna said:


> I confess I went on eBay to check the going rate for Vermont Teddy Bears because I was considering selling a few of mine in an attempt to purge. I ended up bidding on four new ones instead. :doh:



It's a sickness!


----------



## Dmitra

I thought everyone was showing solidarity with the coolness incarnate that is Butch. 



fat9276 said:


> Megan, me too... I looked up what a panda could represent, so my only thought is it may stand for a cause or like cleverbomb said a special interest.. either way... haha.. this is what I found:
> 
> <snip wonderful Panda stuff>


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am now pretty damn sure my crush knows how I feel. And something tells me I'm wasting my time crushing on the person  No one ever feels the same for me as I do them  I just wanna give up right now.


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> I am now pretty damn sure my crush knows how I feel. And something tells me I'm wasting my time crushing on the person  No one ever feels the same for me as I do them  I just wanna give up right now.




awww Carla...*hugs* is this the guy you thought called you the other day? I know a lot of people say this, but it's the moment you least expect someone to come along, that they do. I can totally see someone crushing on you one day and you being like  and it will be someone you totally dig


----------



## CarlaSixx

fat9276 said:


> awww Carla...*hugs* is this the guy you thought called you the other day? I know a lot of people say this, but it's the moment you least expect someone to come along, that they do. I can totally see someone crushing on you one day and you being like  and it will be someone you totally dig



It isn't the same person, lol. Kinda sad. I have 2 crushes but one knows it and one might not know it. It's the "might not" one that I think now really does know. 

As for the whole "  you like me?!" thing... it's happened twice before. But they were... umm... short lived? Yeah... something like that :happy: lol. One became just a boy toy, and the other one made me into the toy. Ah... the joys of getting with musicians  lol.


----------



## Mishty

MissHoney said:


> I confess that I went out with my two thin sisters last night and for the first time felt CONFIDENT, thanks in part to finding this site.



I know! Isn't it great to feel beautiful and sexy for the first time in your own skin. I wear sexy clothes now and don't feel like a fraud, cause I AM sexy. 

Glad you had fun, love.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mishty said:


> I know! Isn't it great to feel beautiful and sexy for the first time in your own skin. I wear sexy clothes now and don't feel like a fraud, cause I AM sexy.
> 
> Glad you had fun, love.



Wish I could feel like that  Then again... I feel sexy when covered up. Exposed boobage for me feels weird, or anything exposed. I guess for me it's the feel of the fabric and the colour that makes me feel sexy, though others have told me to "slut it up a bit" (their exact words) lol. I don't know if I ever will, though.


----------



## Mishty

IC I have had the best damn week ever, and I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth and wondering when it will all fall down. 
best week. Really. I got to argue freely online, got a boyfriend cardi, and a flannel long shirt, BBQ supper tonight, Alabama lost(woooo COCKS), last night was just crazy insane good music and herb and now I'm headed out for some major chillaxin' with some really cool people.

my cup runneth over.


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> It isn't the same person, lol. Kinda sad. I have 2 crushes but one knows it and one might not know it. It's the "might not" one that I think now really does know.
> 
> As for the whole "  you like me?!" thing... it's happened twice before. But they were... umm... short lived? Yeah... something like that :happy: lol. One became just a boy toy, and the other one made me into the toy. Ah... the joys of getting with musicians  lol.



are both your crushes local? maybe the "might not" will like it...


----------



## CarlaSixx

One used to be and one isn't really local. He comes to my area often though. I haven't crushed on anyone within my city in at least 2 years. Which is one of the reasons I really need to give up.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel like I'm a bad friend, for lecturing my friend on some of her choices/behaviors.

She's got a good boyfriend, a nice place [for a 20 year old.] and a good job. 


But she just won't stop flirting with people. 
First it was a guyfriend of her boyfriends, and now some guy we used to go to Highschool with. 


We were hanging out tonight, her boyfriend, her, me, his co-worker and her boyfriend. We were having a bonfire. When some guy called her cellphone, so she went up to the porch. And she was all giggling and was like "I can't really say what I want to, It's easier for me to type it" and just, making flirty-faces and giddy-giggles. 


I couldn't keep my mouth shut, so I told her she should knock if off if she wants things to work between her and her boyfriend. (She's cheated on him 3 times now, in the 1.5 years they've been together. Honestly, I'd have left her by now. ) And she is all "I do, but.. " and I'm like "You like the attention, I know." and she just nodded. I said flat out "You need to cool it. It's not fair to Jon. You just kind of left him and the rest of us and went flirting with some guy" And I gave her a speech about how it will ruin not only this relationship but future ones, if she doesn't get a hold on herself. She was just kind of like a kid. "I knowww. " 


Was I wrong to say something?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I feel like I'm a bad friend, for lecturing my friend on some of her choices/behaviors.
> 
> She's got a good boyfriend, a nice place [for a 20 year old.] and a good job.
> 
> 
> But she just won't stop flirting with people.
> First it was a guyfriend of her boyfriends, and now some guy we used to go to Highschool with.
> 
> 
> We were hanging out tonight, her boyfriend, her, me, his co-worker and her boyfriend. We were having a bonfire. When some guy called her cellphone, so she went up to the porch. And she was all giggling and was like "I can't really say what I want to, It's easier for me to type it" and just, making flirty-faces and giddy-giggles.
> 
> 
> I couldn't keep my mouth shut, so I told her she should knock if off if she wants things to work between her and her boyfriend. (She's cheated on him 3 times now, in the 1.5 years they've been together. Honestly, I'd have left her by now. ) And she is all "I do, but.. " and I'm like "You like the attention, I know." and she just nodded. I said flat out "You need to cool it. It's not fair to Jon. You just kind of left him and the rest of us and went flirting with some guy" And I gave her a speech about how it will ruin not only this relationship but future ones, if she doesn't get a hold on herself. She was just kind of like a kid. "I knowww. "
> 
> 
> *Was I wrong to say something?*



Absolutely not, IMO. A good friend should be there to let you know when you're acting like an ass. Yeah, support is always good, but support toxic behavior? I personally want the best for the people I care about, and toxic behavior isn't good for the person. Plus, what about the other person, her boyfriend? I wouldn't want to be in his position,; it would be terribly hurtful, and would probably complicate his future relationships because he might not trust as well. I doubt she's thinking about him though; only what feels good for herself. If she wants to play the field, she needs to break it off with him, then have her fun.

I think you deserve major props for this. It's often very hard to confront a loved one when they're acting like this, and hopefully she'll make the needed changes to make herself a better person.


----------



## jdsumm

Your Plump Princess said:


> Was I wrong to say something?



No, you did the right thing IMO. You were being a good friend. 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Absolutely not, IMO. A good friend should be there to let you know when you're acting like an ass. Yeah, support is always good, but support toxic behavior? I personally want the best for the people I care about, and toxic behavior isn't good for the person. Plus, what about the other person, her boyfriend? I wouldn't want to be in his position,; it would be terribly hurtful, and would probably complicate his future relationships because he might not trust as well. I doubt she's thinking about him though; only what feels good for herself. If she wants to play the field, she needs to break it off with him, then have her fun.
> 
> I think you deserve major props for this. It's often very hard to confront a loved one when they're acting like this, and hopefully she'll make the needed changes to make herself a better person.



SPOT ON! Very well said!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

IC that I want someone to bring me breakfast in bed. I've never had it done before, so I'd like to experience it at least once. ...Or maybe I'm just being a lazy sod because I don't want to get up, shower and get dressed to go down the street to get coffee and a muffin. Can someone bring me a tall, steaming vanilla latte with lots of milk, and a honey oat bran muffin? Thanks.


----------



## Proner

IC I just noticed that I known one of Masterchef participants! I blinked and then recognized him, he's a barman in Arcachon, moody but really passionate.
Vamos!! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I got out of bed this morning at 10:10 on 10-10-10  fun stuff! I'm such a geek.


----------



## Emma

I confess that I feel too ugly to go out tonight


----------



## AmazingAmy

CurvyEm said:


> I confess that I feel too ugly to go out tonight



Aw, Em.  Have a night in with a face mask and some body butter, lol. Easy, private relaxation! And it's only a Sunday night anyway - you're not missing out on anything, love!


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I just read a PM that was in my inbox and it made me blush so red! :blush:


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I'm now very curious as to what Briana's PM said...


----------



## CastingPearls

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I'm now very curious as to what Briana's PM said...


I second that emotion. <nosy>


----------



## nikola090

IC that I'd like receiving a PM similar to which you received!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thanks, you guys. That was the first time I've ever opened my mouth, especially to a friend. 


IC I'm tired, and I still have to clean my room, and the bathroom, and the living room----Yuck! Though, I'm really happy to be doing so. This house needs to be cleaned up, _desperately. _


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've been moping to friends today hoping it helps to tell someone how I feel but the more I say how I feel, the worse the feeling gets. They always mope to me so I thought it was about time they return the favour. But unlike them, the moping isn't helping me at all. It's just making things worse. I seriously need help.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC a post I read and a PM I recieved made me cry. I'm such a suck.


----------



## Allie Cat

CurvyEm said:


> I confess that I feel too ugly to go out tonight



*hugs* I know how you feel..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I hate hate HATE not having a plan when I go out of my house to hang out with my friends. 

Same as when people randomly show up for me.
It's like "You know, maybe I just wanted ONE DAY to sit at home, look like crap, and Veg. " But when one of my friends shows up out of the blue ( I actually only have one who does, the other is really good about calling first. ) I feel so ..disgusting. Like he's looking at me going "Ew. "


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I hate hate HATE not having a plan when I go out of my house to hang out with my friends.
> 
> Same as when people randomly show up for me.
> It's like "You know, maybe I just wanted ONE DAY to sit at home, look like crap, and Veg. " But when one of my friends shows up out of the blue ( I actually only have one who does, the other is really good about calling first. ) I feel so ..disgusting. Like he's looking at me going "Ew. "



This is _SO_ me, it's like we're mind twins. I hate to go out with friends and they have no plan for what to do. I hate even more having someone show up to my apartment unannounced. So much so that my friends have learned at their peril not to ever do it again. ...What few friends I have left, heh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lol!  

I'm really anal about having things planned out in every other sense though, too. 

Like, I wake up and I ask my parents what they are doing today that will involve me. I make a plan of my day in my head, based by that information, and so help me if something disrupts that formed "Schedule" 


With my friends, I just hate that when we talk on the phone not even 5 minutes before they pick me up, It can change from "We're just going to sit around and watch movies" to "Oh we're going to so-n-so's house and then we're going to go back home and then we're going to do this-and-that" ect. 

It's like " :doh: :doh: :doh: "


----------



## CarlaSixx

I hate having no plans as well, but mainly because my friends end up wasting gas driving around looking for something to do. I hate that it's money down the drain and exhaust that's not good for the air, lol. They've told me numerous times not to worry about the fuel price thing, but I can't help it... I'm a lil too thrifty, and even wish for low prices for my friends. I would love it if everyone can save money, even if they have money to burn. 

-----

IC I had nothing better to do tonight than make a crappy vid for the Dimensions YouTube Project. Yes... I say my work is crappy, lol. But since I'm the one who brought up the topics, I thought it was only right that I answer both parts. Even if one is completely difficult for me to answer, lol.

IAC that after taking some Me Time today (cuz I had an awful meltdown) made me realize that yeah... I'm going to be single for awhile, but that's because I won't just settle for something that I don't really want. If I were to be with someone from this city, I would be settling. And settling is something I never did. It was all the way or nothing at all. So why should my love life be any different?


----------



## NJDoll

IC it's 4:03AM, I'm not tired and all I want is a subway right now.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC to making far too many typos lately, and that I live in fear of self-righteous grammar Nazis who could quote me with a snarky comment at any moment.


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> IC to making far too many typos lately, and that I live in fear of self-righteous grammar Nazis who could quote me with a snarky comment at any moment.





Amee,

U r just been peranoyd! Calm down. Thats wat spel chek is 4!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I think there's something wrong with me for pining over just one guy, who isn't even accessible. I need to get over it, but I don't know how. I need someone else to crush on, lol.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I think there's something wrong with me for pining over just one guy, who isn't even accessible. I need to get over it, but I don't know how. I need someone else to crush on, lol.



IC this is me, word for word.


----------



## Dmitra

IC one of these days/nights I will get it together and watch all the Dims YouTube video project thingers!


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> IC this is me, word for word.





Girls... Edward Cullen isn't real!!! He isn't real!! Say it with me... he isn't real!!


hahahaha


----------



## AmazingAmy

fat9276 said:


> Girls... Edward Cullen isn't real!!! He isn't real!! Say it with me... he isn't real!!
> 
> 
> hahahaha



Ha! As lovely as I'm sure he is, Robert Pattinson is just a bit too awkward for me... 

But, since you didn't really say Robert Pattinson... I freaking _hate _Edward.


----------



## CarlaSixx

fat9276 said:


> Girls... Edward Cullen isn't real!!! He isn't real!! Say it with me... he isn't real!!
> 
> 
> hahahaha



Lmao, this doesn't apply to me. 
I stand by the idea that he is gay.
I never could get into the series... Not my kind of vampires, lol.

ETA: R.Patts = not my type. I like guys who actually wash their hair, lol.


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im watching American Pickers and fantasizing about Mike. Dude's hot.


----------



## FatAndProud

Ay, yo. Dis is my confession.


----------



## HottiMegan

CurvyEm said:


> I confess that I feel too ugly to go out tonight



That's the main reason i try and stay home as often as possible. I dont want to inflict my face on the world.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Anytime I see a man in a kilt, I want to peek...a lot.


----------



## Paquito

Seriously, what's up with all the pandas?


----------



## CastingPearls

you're seeing things


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Anytime I see a man in a kilt, I want to peek...a lot.


*AGREED!*



Paquito said:


> Seriously, what's up with all the pandas?


Feeling left out?



CastingPearls said:


> you're seeing things


Gosh, everything is so black and white!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Anytime I see a man in a kilt, I want to peek...a lot.



Mirror, mirror on a stick


----------



## Paquito

Upskirting.


----------



## CleverBomb

Paquito said:


> Seriously, what's up with all the pandas?


Sheer pandamonium!

Well, they have to live somewhere. 
Maybe this is a pandaminium?

-Rusty


----------



## Your Plump Princess

... IC, This List of the craziest "fanfiction" pairings, made me not only question many things, but it made my soul cry.


----------



## Paquito

CleverBomb said:


> Sheer pandamonium!
> 
> Well, they have to live somewhere.
> Maybe this is a pandaminium?
> 
> -Rusty



A Pandemic?


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> ... IC, This List of the craziest "fanfiction" pairings, made me not only question many things, but it made my soul cry.


Okay....that just made my head hurt.


----------



## DeniseW

I used to want to peek until one particular man in a kilt ruined it for me....ugh!!!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Anytime I see a man in a kilt, I want to peek...a lot.


----------



## willowmoon

DeniseW said:


> I used to want to peek until one particular man in a kilt ruined it for me....ugh!!!




Was it this guy when he was channeling Sharon Stone?



View attachment willie.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

IC that I made myself talk to a really hot guy tonight. It may have been all the beer and relentless prodding from my friends (all guys, incidentally), but I took that conversation and made it my bitch.

man hes so hot.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i am giving up caffeine to combat my addiction. I got readdicted during Max's surgery and recovery. I am dragging butt this week thanks to no caffeine. ooh i'm so tempted to have a tea or dr pepper. I want a nap so badly!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

post-vacay crash. blergph.


----------



## Famouslastwords

HottiMegan said:


> IC i am giving up caffeine to combat my addiction. I got readdicted during Max's surgery and recovery. I am dragging butt this week thanks to no caffeine. ooh i'm so tempted to have a tea or dr pepper. I want a nap so badly!!



Caffeine is the only thing that gets me to stay awake at work when I badly want to go back to sleep. I've tried going to work without it and it makes the day seem impossibly longer, like 10 hours of work can afford to get longer!


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> Was it this guy when he was channeling Sharon Stone?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85822



love the gratutious simpsons reference (love love love that you get them in whereever you can sooo thought of you while watching the prohibition epp yesterday)


but bummed I cannot rep you for it gosh darn it


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> love the gratutious simpsons reference (love love love that you get them in whereever you can sooo thought of you while watching the prohibition epp yesterday)
> 
> 
> but bummed I cannot rep you for it gosh darn it



Cool !! I was just watching the prohibition/"Beer Baron" episode yesterday as well on DVD. One of my personal favorites!


----------



## HottiMegan

Famouslastwords said:


> Caffeine is the only thing that gets me to stay awake at work when I badly want to go back to sleep. I've tried going to work without it and it makes the day seem impossibly longer, like 10 hours of work can afford to get longer!



My husband needs caffeine at work to keep him going too. 
I broke down and had an iced tea. I felt human again.. at least i ruled out me being sick or pregnant or something like that was making me a zombie.. It's only caffeine withdrawal..


----------



## HottiMegan

willowmoon said:


> Cool !! I was just watching the prohibition/"Beer Baron" episode yesterday as well on DVD. One of my personal favorites!



That's one of my favorite episodes  "Musta been that bean i ate"


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> love the gratutious simpsons reference (love love love that you get them in whereever you can sooo thought of you while watching the prohibition epp yesterday)
> 
> 
> but bummed I cannot rep you for it gosh darn it



repped him for ya


----------



## Saoirse

IC that I want to tell my friend that his new gf is insanely annoying She's aalllllllll over his facebook, commenting on EVERYTHING. Im not even FB friends with her and I see her name everywhere.

He's way too chill to be into someone like that. I dont get it.

IalsoC that there might be a twinge of jealousy, cause he's an awesome dude and I wouldn't mind backing up on him. :eat2:


----------



## Scorsese86

So there's this girl in my class I kinda like... turns out she has a boyfriend. And they've been together for four years.

I might get drunk tomorrow night.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm bloody frikkin jealous of all my friends. 
And I hate how only one of them doesn't mind singledom even though he isn't anymore. 
One friend broke up with his bf last night and is already flirting with 2 other guys and meeting one of them for drinks tomorrow. 
:doh: fml

they all told me to join a dating site. Specifically POF. 
I didn't have the heart to tell them I've been on it for 3 years with no luck.


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> So there's this girl in my class I kinda like... turns out she has a boyfriend. And they've been together for four years.
> 
> I might get drunk tomorrow night.


OH NO!!!! So sorry, Ivan!!!


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> OH NO!!!! So sorry, Ivan!!!



Thank you. I might need a hug.
But at least I got to know it before I did something really embarrassing, like ask her out.


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> Thank you. I might need a hug.
> But at least I got to know it before I did something really embarrassing, like ask her out.


((((((((((((((BIG Hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## Saoirse

IC I sent a facebook friend request to some dude Ive never met, but he's friends with a good pal of mine. and hes CUTE and a musician.

I was pretty frank about why I wanted to be friends.


----------



## Linda

Scorsese86 said:


> Thank you. I might need a hug.
> But at least I got to know it before I did something really embarrassing, like ask her out.



(((((((( Awww Sorry ))))))))


----------



## paintsplotch

IC im angry at the powers that be... i met a guy i really liked.... we have serious chemistry... but he told me he is a recovered cocaine addict.....has bipolar..... and schizoid personality disorder....... hears voices sometimes.....

so i had to tell him i am not able to handle all of that.. my dad had paranoid schizophrenia and killed himself when i was 16.... i cant handle loving someone who may try killing himself. dammit all to hell. 

is it really so much to ask to have someone in my life who i click with and has a high sex drive? really? :doh:


----------



## Emma

I confess I am wearing an tiny tiny lace black dress for tonight. I've never been so naked but my god it feels GOOOOOOOOD. I'm going to have to wear something on my legs as its freezing but what the hell.  Now I wish that I could find a better bra coz right now i'm rocking a peach coloured thing with slodges of fake blood on haha.


----------



## willowmoon

I confess I channeled my inner geek last night and watched a few episodes of "Doctor Who" courtesy of Netflix, with David Tennant portraying the Doctor. I was pleasantly surprised how good those episodes were, and obviously they have a LOT more of a budget to work with when it comes to special effects, costume & set design, etc. etc. Much more so than the Tom Baker days.


----------



## Emma

IC that i'm a horrid ugly bitch.


----------



## Gingembre

CurvyEm said:


> IC that i'm a horrid ugly bitch.



I respectfully disagree (hug)


----------



## Emma

Gingembre said:


> I respectfully disagree (hug)



Feels like it today


----------



## paintsplotch

ic that i was on the thread about masterbation and now i just wanna go home and um... well.... you know.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

paintsplotch said:


> ic that i was on the thread about masterbation and now i just wanna go home and um... well.... you know.



Bake cookies?


----------



## paintsplotch

OMG........ how'd you know?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I was actually weirded out by the fact someone close to me found "Monty Pythons Flying Circus" 'Offensive, and not even close to funny' I mean, I know everyone is entitled to their own thoughts and feelings and reactions and junk. But, Wow.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am way more in love with my new book than I've been with people lately, lol. That's pretty aweful. But hey... :happy: It's a book full of surprises, gifts, and cool stuff! All I need is for it to be able to talk to me and I think I'd be okay with not dating anyone for awhile, lmao.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I confess I'd like someone to walk across my back and relieve this dreadful pain... then cuddle me afterwards.


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> I confess I channeled my inner geek last night and watched a few episodes of "Doctor Who" courtesy of Netflix, with David Tennant portraying the Doctor. I was pleasantly surprised how good those episodes were, and obviously they have a LOT more of a budget to work with when it comes to special effects, costume & set design, etc. etc. Much more so than the Tom Baker days.




DT is the man! I love Dr Who but I might like DT just a tad bit more. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I was actually weirded out by the fact someone close to me found "Monty Pythons Flying Circus" 'Offensive, and not even close to funny' I mean, I know everyone is entitled to their own thoughts and feelings and reactions and junk. But, Wow.



British humor at it's best. I loved the show and the movies. 



CarlaSixx said:


> IC I am way more in love with my new book than I've been with people lately, lol. That's pretty aweful. But hey... :happy: It's a book full of surprises, gifts, and cool stuff! All I need is for it to be able to talk to me and I think I'd be okay with not dating anyone for awhile, lmao.



Ahh for the love of books. Books can take you anywhere. They can excite you, captivate you, make you cry, make you laugh and make you hold your breath. They don't want to argue either.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm sad and whiny and pouty and I'm feeling really pathetic because I fucking suck at making friends. I'm flakey and I can't string together a 5 sentence conversation with someone I'm not already comfortable with. 

I hate myself on nights like tonight.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I spent over an hour at the gym tonight... after about 3 months (I think) of not going. I'm hoping to pump up my stamina in time for a concert next month on my birthday. I want to be able to stand in line waiting, as well as in the front row, and not have to take my shoes off and get on my knees like I had to do last time, which was embarassing to say the least 

And who knows? I may look good enough to bag a dude at the show :happy: lol.


----------



## Famouslastwords

paintsplotch said:


> IC im angry at the powers that be... i met a guy i really liked.... we have serious chemistry... but he told me he is a recovered cocaine addict.....has bipolar..... and schizoid personality disorder....... hears voices sometimes.....
> 
> so i had to tell him i am not able to handle all of that.. my dad had paranoid schizophrenia and killed himself when i was 16.... i cant handle loving someone who may try killing himself. dammit all to hell.
> 
> is it really so much to ask to have someone in my life who i click with and has a high sex drive? really? :doh:



Honestly, I'm of two minds on this. I'm bipolar, but I take meds. If I were to stop my meds I hear house music in my head. LOUD house music. It starts out quiet, like perhaps a car sitting outside playing it, then it gets really loud. If he takes meds for his stuff then it's not as bad as it sounds. If he doesn't you're right to stay away. I still have some bipolar related problems, most of it dealing with memory and sleep, but honestly, I'm 1000% better than when I wasn't on meds. Unmedicated bipolars are VERY scary.


----------



## lalatx

I confess I have been up for more than 24 hrs at this point. I attempted sleep but gave up and decided to listen to metal.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I want pizza... but I can't decide between Papa John's, Domino's or Pizza Hut.

Papa John's pizza is the hands-down winner, but...

I hate Dominos for their politics, but I want to try their new six-cheese pizza, and I love their chocolate lava cakes they have for dessert. 

Pizza Hut also has lasagna... I love lasagna, and it would be great to have that on the side.

I CAN'T DECIDE, SO I'M SITTING HERE HUNGRY. Oof. lol!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I want pizza... but I can't decide between Papa John's, Domino's or Pizza Hut.
> 
> Papa John's pizza is the hands-down winner, but...
> 
> I hate Dominos for their politics, but I want to try their new six-cheese pizza, and I love their chocolate lava cakes they have for dessert.
> 
> Pizza Hut also has lasagna... I love lasagna, and it would be great to have that on the side.
> 
> I CAN'T DECIDE, SO I'M SITTING HERE HUNGRY. Oof. lol!



Which one will get it there faster?! Because then that's your answer when you're so hungry! heehee


----------



## lalatx

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I want pizza... but I can't decide between Papa John's, Domino's or Pizza Hut.
> 
> Papa John's pizza is the hands-down winner, but...
> 
> I hate Dominos for their politics, but I want to try their new six-cheese pizza, and I love their chocolate lava cakes they have for dessert.
> 
> Pizza Hut also has lasagna... I love lasagna, and it would be great to have that on the side.
> 
> I CAN'T DECIDE, SO I'M SITTING HERE HUNGRY. Oof. lol!



Papa Johns for they have yummy garlic sauce.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am such a geek that I'd start eating toast for this: http://shop.starwars.com/catalog/product.xml?topcatID=1300264&product_id=1322794


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I want pizza... but I can't decide between Papa John's, Domino's or Pizza Hut.
> 
> Papa John's pizza is the hands-down winner, but...
> 
> I hate Dominos for their politics, but I want to try their new six-cheese pizza, and I love their chocolate lava cakes they have for dessert.
> 
> Pizza Hut also has lasagna... I love lasagna, and it would be great to have that on the side.
> 
> I CAN'T DECIDE, SO I'M SITTING HERE HUNGRY. Oof. lol!



I think you should get ALL of them. 

...what is Dominos' politics? o_o


----------



## mszwebs

I confess I wish I could be a super bitch in every thread I posted in, and yet somehow manage to not get called out for it.


Except maybe in a passive-aggressive confession post


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm having a "jealous and emo" night. While chatting with someone I only met once for a date. Didn't think he would talk to me again because I never pushed to meet him again but if all goes well, I might try it. Sick of being lonely


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, I HAD SUCH A FREAKING BLAST AT Terror On The Fox [/Last Year's Promo Video] 


IT WAS SO MUCH FUN! 
My poor cousin Molly got so scared, she fell down and cried. I don't get scared [unless things grab at or jump out/shouting at me.] and they would follow her because she freaked out so much. LOL! We'd see people dressed like ghouls and they'd be like "Wanna play?" and I'd go "Oh oh Me me me! I want to play! Please? Can I stay and play?" She would yell at me to shut up.  I Loved it! Just glad there were no chainsaws.. Megan does not do well with chainsaws. [/Cringe]


----------



## Saoirse

IC that Im laying on my bed, about to get back in and snooze a bit more... but I feel my morning bowel movement starting to get in the zone...

Should I go to the bathroom (which would require putting on clothes and going upstairs to the land of the living) or go back to sleep until the urge to poo gets bad enough to wake me?

eta: the poop won.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I confess I got weak and chewed off three of my fingernails. The other seven are coming along nicely, however!


----------



## Miss Vickie

I confess that I've been away from Dimensions for a few weeks because my brother died two weeks ago after deteriorating very quickly. I was in the process of trying to get airfare that was affordable when he died, so I didn't even get to say goodbye. I have spent the last two weeks dealing with my anger and grief, his financial matters, supporting his children emotionally, as well as arranging to take time away from school and work in order to take a trip out of state.

So, when I finally felt strong enough and logged in today and saw the message, "Hello Miss Vickie it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? " It made me feel really sad and chastised, and makes me not want to come back at ALL.  I've been posting on Dimensions since 1998 on a regular basis. I know that messages like this are no doubt computer generated and nothing personal. However, in my current frame of mind I have to tell you... it stung.


----------



## Linda

Miss Vickie said:


> I confess that I've been away from Dimensions for a few weeks because my brother died two weeks ago after deteriorating very quickly. I was in the process of trying to get airfare that was affordable when he died, so I didn't even get to say goodbye. I have spent the last two weeks dealing with my anger and grief, his financial matters, supporting his children emotionally, as well as arranging to take time away from school and work in order to take a trip out of state.
> 
> So, when I finally felt strong enough and logged in today and saw the message, "Hello Miss Vickie it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? " It made me feel really sad and chastised, and makes me not want to come back at ALL.  I've been posting on Dimensions since 1998 on a regular basis. I know that messages like this are no doubt computer generated and nothing personal. However, in my current frame of mind I have to tell you... it stung.




I am so sorry to hear about your brother. ((((((( Hugs )))))))


----------



## liz (di-va)

Miss Vickie said:


> I confess that I've been away from Dimensions for a few weeks because my brother died two weeks ago after deteriorating very quickly. I was in the process of trying to get airfare that was affordable when he died, so I didn't even get to say goodbye. I have spent the last two weeks dealing with my anger and grief, his financial matters, supporting his children emotionally, as well as arranging to take time away from school and work in order to take a trip out of state


I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, Vickie. That sounds so rough. I am thinking of you.


----------



## AuntHen

Miss Vickie said:


> I confess that I've been away from Dimensions for a few weeks because my brother died two weeks ago after deteriorating very quickly. I was in the process of trying to get airfare that was affordable when he died, so I didn't even get to say goodbye. I have spent the last two weeks dealing with my anger and grief, his financial matters, supporting his children emotionally, as well as arranging to take time away from school and work in order to take a trip out of state.
> 
> So, when I finally felt strong enough and logged in today and saw the message, "Hello Miss Vickie it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? " It made me feel really sad and chastised, and makes me not want to come back at ALL.  I've been posting on Dimensions since 1998 on a regular basis. I know that messages like this are no doubt computer generated and nothing personal. However, in my current frame of mind I have to tell you... it stung.




Very sorry for your loss Miss Vickie! <<<<hug>>>>


----------



## littlefairywren

Miss Vickie said:


> I confess that I've been away from Dimensions for a few weeks because my brother died two weeks ago after deteriorating very quickly. I was in the process of trying to get airfare that was affordable when he died, so I didn't even get to say goodbye. I have spent the last two weeks dealing with my anger and grief, his financial matters, supporting his children emotionally, as well as arranging to take time away from school and work in order to take a trip out of state.
> 
> So, when I finally felt strong enough and logged in today and saw the message, "Hello Miss Vickie it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? " It made me feel really sad and chastised, and makes me not want to come back at ALL.  I've been posting on Dimensions since 1998 on a regular basis. I know that messages like this are no doubt computer generated and nothing personal. However, in my current frame of mind I have to tell you... it stung.



Vickie, I am so sorry for the loss of your brother {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## jdsumm

Miss Vickie said:


> I confess that I've been away from Dimensions for a few weeks because my brother died two weeks ago after deteriorating very quickly. I was in the process of trying to get airfare that was affordable when he died, so I didn't even get to say goodbye. I have spent the last two weeks dealing with my anger and grief, his financial matters, supporting his children emotionally, as well as arranging to take time away from school and work in order to take a trip out of state.
> 
> So, when I finally felt strong enough and logged in today and saw the message, "Hello Miss Vickie it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? " It made me feel really sad and chastised, and makes me not want to come back at ALL.  I've been posting on Dimensions since 1998 on a regular basis. I know that messages like this are no doubt computer generated and nothing personal. However, in my current frame of mind I have to tell you... it stung.



I am so very sorry for your loss Miss Vickie...sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Miss Vickie said:


> I confess that I've been away from Dimensions for a few weeks because my brother died two weeks ago after deteriorating very quickly. I was in the process of trying to get airfare that was affordable when he died, so I didn't even get to say goodbye. I have spent the last two weeks dealing with my anger and grief, his financial matters, supporting his children emotionally, as well as arranging to take time away from school and work in order to take a trip out of state.
> 
> So, when I finally felt strong enough and logged in today and saw the message, "Hello Miss Vickie it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? " It made me feel really sad and chastised, and makes me not want to come back at ALL.  I've been posting on Dimensions since 1998 on a regular basis. I know that messages like this are no doubt computer generated and nothing personal. However, in my current frame of mind I have to tell you... it stung.



(((hugs)))


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*Big, big hugs, Vickie* I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dromond

My deepest sympathies, Miss Vicki. 

That auto generated message is about as lame as it gets. Why even have it?

Now on topic:

I confess that my spirit is weary. Is wanting a few days without a crisis too much to ask for? Is that so wrong?


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I really want to have a date to the Halloween Pride event


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> My deepest sympathies, Miss Vicki.
> 
> That auto generated message is about as lame as it gets. Why even have it?
> 
> Now on topic:
> 
> I confess that my spirit is weary. Is wanting a few days without a crisis too much to ask for? Is that so wrong?


((((((Dromond))))))))


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> I confess that my spirit is weary. Is wanting a few days without a crisis too much to ask for? Is that so wrong?



((((Dromond))))
Sometimes there is a reason our pleas are not answered. Try to hang in there. Hopefully you will breath easy soon enough.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Thanks, all, for the kind words and hugs. I wasn't soliciting comfort -- but I'll take it. (I'm not stupid, after all!) The whole computer generated message just hit me at a bad time, and I over-reacted.

Dromond, I hear ya. I wish for you a peaceful remainder of 2010. (Is that so much to ask??)


----------



## jdsumm

Dromond said:


> My deepest sympathies, Miss Vicki.
> 
> That auto generated message is about as lame as it gets. Why even have it?
> 
> Now on topic:
> 
> I confess that my spirit is weary. Is wanting a few days without a crisis too much to ask for? Is that so wrong?



(((Hugs))) to you Dromond, sending prayers (or positive thoughts depending on your perspective) up for you.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Big Hugs to Miss Vickie and Dromond* 
_Peaceful days are to come._


----------



## nettie

Miss Vickie and Drommond,
Sending you both hugs, along with lots of love and prayers for peace.


----------



## Dromond

Thank you everyone.  The kinds words help a lot.

A peaceful rest of the year is not in the cards, I'm afraid. But at least today was peaceful. I'll take it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm so absolutely traumatized by something my body did today that I am completely grossed out with myself and can't look in the mirror... which is why I'm avoiding the gym for at least tonight, and the elevators.



I hope my mom understands.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Dromond said:


> Thank you everyone.  The kinds words help a lot.
> 
> A peaceful rest of the year is not in the cards, I'm afraid. But at least today was peaceful. I'll take it.



I agree with Dromond. Kind words do help. As does chocolate. 

And hey, I'll take one peaceful day, too. I didn't get it (I had a difficult patient), but I'm hoping today will be better. I got up an hour early to get some studying done which always makes me feel a little more on top of things, even though I'm tired. OTOH, I'm always tired, so what else is new?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'll never forget seeing the guy next to us on the train ride to our line for the haunted houses, getting a blow job from the chick sitting next to him. 

Most hilarious thing I've ever seen.
[/Prolly cause he was wearing a 'pimp coat' --Fake Fur Coat in a ridiculous design-- ]


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I broke my mp3 today


----------



## Your Plump Princess

fat9276 said:


> IC that I broke my mp3 today


Oh No! :really sad: 

[Huggle]


----------



## willowmoon

IC that at this point I miss Tiguan/HappyFA75's brand of lunacy.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I was pretty excited to see that even without exercise, I was able to maintain my weight :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> IC that at this point I miss Tiguan/HappyFA75's brand of lunacy.


LOL I've said that in two other threads already!!! Oh yeah. Pitiful.


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> IC that I broke my mp3 today



Oh bugger!! I would go crazy without mine. Can you replace it, B?


----------



## Dromond

willowmoon said:


> IC that at this point I miss Tiguan/HappyFA75's brand of lunacy.





CastingPearls said:


> LOL I've said that in two other threads already!!! Oh yeah. Pitiful.



:blink:

I confess that I think you're both crazy.


----------



## HottiMegan

I wish i didn't have kids so i could disappear without worrying about them. Without kids i could cease to exist.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> I wish i didn't have kids so i could disappear without worrying about them. Without kids i could cease to exist.



Oh, Megan.  More than just your kids love you. Your family loves you, and we love you. *big big hugs* I'm so sorry you're having a bad time right now.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> I wish i didn't have kids so i could disappear without worrying about them. Without kids i could cease to exist.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, Megan.  More than just your kids love you. Your family loves you, and we love you. *big big hugs* I'm so sorry you're having a bad time right now.





What Ginny said.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Famouslastwords

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, Megan.  More than just your kids love you. Your family loves you, and we love you. *big big hugs* I'm so sorry you're having a bad time right now.



Jaja! I agree. We DO love you.


----------



## Lovelyone

HottiMegan said:


> I wish i didn't have kids so i could disappear without worrying about them. Without kids i could cease to exist.


 
No one who has made an indelible mark on another person's life (or community)...can cease to exist. ((((((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## CleverBomb

What Ginny, MSB, FLW, and Terri said. 

We care. 

-Rusty


----------



## Proner

fat9276 said:


> IC that I broke my mp3 today



Oh no! Hope you could replace it quickly!

IC that I know all strikes chants thanks to the college near to my flat. I'm having my breakfast, hearing them and singing lowly


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I've gone to the gym 4 times in 5 days and feel kinda good about that. I hope I can keep it up. Habits are hard to form for me, and things get tiring really quick, but I really want to keep this up. It gives me something to do and anticipate during the day, which is something I've been looking for for a long time. I should probably start going during the day as well, though. Not a lot of people go so I should be alright to do that.

Hopefully tis gym buff business will make guys see I'm trying to take care of myself, though :happy: I'm fat, not lazy! lol.


----------



## Mishty

I must confess I'm not sure I can do _this_ *anymore*.

Not even sure what *this* is, but it's getting really old really fast.


I'm not chopped liver or leftovers I'm a human being and sometimes I'm not gonna wanna put up with your stupid shit. Sorry. Go else where with it.

kthxbye.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I'm about to dye my hair a darker brown, but aren't sure if it's _really _what I want. I've spent the last God only knows how long waiting for all my old colour to grow out so I can have long, natural hair... but now I've got that itch for something different. What if it's just be a temporary longing, and I'm about to wreck over a year's worth of self-restraint for the sake of a week's whim?


----------



## rellis10

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I'm about to dye my hair a darker brown, but aren't sure if it's _really _what I want. I've spent the last God only knows how long waiting for all my old colour to grow out so I can have long, natural hair... but now I've got that itch for something different. What if it's just be a temporary longing, and I'm about to wreck over a year's worth of self-restraint for the sake of a week's whim?



Maybe leave it another week or two and see if you still want to do it then? Of course i'm sure you'll look great whatever you choose 


And IC i'm a unnecessarily nervous about a small and informal writers group i'm going to in about an hour. The vast amount of what i'v written before isnt exactly normal material and would most likely be looked on oddly by other people.


----------



## AmazingAmy

rellis10 said:


> Maybe leave it another week or two and see if you still want to do it then? Of course i'm sure you'll look great whatever you choose
> 
> 
> And IC i'm a unnecessarily nervous about a small and informal writers group i'm going to in about an hour. The vast amount of what i'v written before isnt exactly normal material and would most likely be looked on oddly by other people.



Haha, I've done it now... just sitting with my hair wrapped up in a dye-soaked bun, waiting to wash it out! I'm excited now.

And I'm sure your writing won't appear odd to them! There's a place and a category for all strains of poetry and prose, and I bet they'll be fascinated more than anything. After all, what _is_ normal? Just be reassured you've got something that will stand out - and for the right reasons.


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> I wish i didn't have kids so i could disappear without worrying about them. Without kids i could cease to exist.



((((((( Megan )))))))

You just can not cease to exist. I am sure you have touched more people than you even realize. No one is insignificant, and you my friend, are definately important to many. Hang in there.


----------



## Saoirse

Catboy has invited me to his place after my bellydance class tonight, since I go through his town anyway. We've been texting and talking on FB for a few days now and Im pretty comfortable talking to him. He's sweet, funny and we have a lot of common interests. He's also pretty fucking cute.

He's moving to the west coast in a few weeks.

IC I dont want anything to happen between us. I never thought Id say that about anyone!


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I wish i didn't have kids so i could disappear without worrying about them. Without kids i could cease to exist.



(((((Megan)))))



Mishty said:


> I must confess I'm not sure I can do _this_ *anymore*.
> 
> Not even sure what *this* is, but it's getting really old really fast.
> 
> 
> I'm not chopped liver or leftovers I'm a human being and sometimes I'm not gonna wanna put up with your stupid shit. Sorry. Go else where with it.
> 
> kthxbye.



((((Mishty))))


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am terrified of having to have someone squish up next to me in some method of transportation. Not because being squished is uncomfortable from fatness, but because I have this insane fear of smelling bad.


----------



## lalatx

IC I want to shank Rick Perry in the nuts.


----------



## Isa

lalatx said:


> IC I want to shank Rick Perry in the nuts.



Girl, you'd better leave Governor Good Hair alone! 



(if this concerns a different Rick Perry....well, nevermind.)


----------



## lalatx

Isa said:


> Girl, you'd better leave Governor Good Hair alone!
> 
> 
> 
> (if this concerns a different Rick Perry....well, nevermind.)



It is directed to the one and only coyote shooting Governor Good hair... meant in jest more than anything.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Chicken, Pasta Salad, and Green Beans + Two Hands = OmnomRAWRnom.


----------



## Miss Vickie

HottiMegan said:


> I wish i didn't have kids so i could disappear without worrying about them. Without kids i could cease to exist.



Megan, you're hugely important to many people. We would miss you terribly. Is there any way we can help? I'm sorry you're having a hard time.  But know that you're precious and loved and we will do whatever we can to help.


----------



## Saoirse

Saoirse said:


> IC I dont want anything to happen between us. I never thought Id say that about anyone!



So we hung out last and did the complete opposite of this.

Im pretty happy about it tho, cause the boy is hung and likes to cuddle after.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Saoirse said:


> So we hung out last and did the complete opposite of this.
> 
> Im pretty happy about it tho, cause the boy is hung and likes to cuddle after.



Woooo Saoirse!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I think someone I know was hitting on me late last night... He sounds lonely... I'd probably have brought up an idea of hanging out or something if I didn't already know what his intentions were... which is "sex ASAP plzkthxbai"  For once I'd like to find someone who can hold off on having sex until I'm comfortable enough to do the deed, too.


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> I think someone I know was hitting on me late last night... He sounds lonely... I'd probably have brought up an idea of hanging out or something if I didn't already know what his intentions were... which is "sex ASAP plzkthxbai"  For once I'd like to find someone who can hold off on having sex until I'm comfortable enough to do the deed, too.



Carla,

Can I tell you something? You are a beautiful, lovely and wonderful person. You are too awesome for these doffus' who are passing up on *amazing *you (and I mean more than a "roll in the hay")! Someone wonderful is going to come along when you are dying your hair or buying groceries, etc and *woo *you to your knees. Hang in there sister!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Breathalyzers should be attached to some people's computers.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Breathalyzers should be attached to some people's computers.



Hahaha.....yes! You're my hero, Momma Bird. That comment made me feel physically ill, totally creeped me out.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha.....yes! You're my hero, Momma Bird. That comment made me feel physically ill, totally creeped me out.



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

It made me nauseous and creepy crawly.


----------



## Mishty

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha.....yes! You're my hero, Momma Bird. That comment made me feel physically ill, totally creeped me out.



When I saw that comment I was like.
oh no he didn't! then I saw Devi's "Leave her alone"

and I was like,ohhhhh


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mishty said:


> When I saw that comment I was like.
> oh no he didn't! then I saw Devi's "Leave her alone"
> 
> and I was like,ohhhhh



LOL

------


----------



## littlefairywren

I am so stealing that line....Giggity giggity goo!


----------



## AmazingAmy

I confess that Dims has got me addicted to taking naughty pictures of myself.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that for some reason I suddenly remembered that _LOST_ ended... and it made me kinda sad.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I confess that I've gone painting crazy tonight and I have no idea why.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC I have to be up at 5:30 AM tomorrow for work, but I'm in too good a mood to go to bed...

I also C that when I am in a good mood I get snarky, so I am exercising my snark by going in Hyde Park and poking the resident trolls.


----------



## Isa

Mishty said:


> When I saw that comment I was like.
> oh no he didn't! then I saw Devi's "Leave her alone"
> 
> and I was like,ohhhhh





MizzSnakeBite said:


> LOL
> 
> ------




I had the same response. Made the dog look up to see what was going on.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm worried about the weather tomorrow, but I also know I'm over-reacting.

Bonus Confession: I have the hiccups. Cures, Plzkthnx?


----------



## Mathias

IC that I want to take the day off but I dunno if I can. :-/


----------



## Proner

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm worried about the weather tomorrow, but I also know I'm over-reacting.
> 
> Bonus Confession: I have the hiccups. Cures, Plzkthnx?



Take a glass of water put a spoon in it and drink it straight while looking at the spoon. My grandmother told me to do it when I had hiccups and it work for me even if it look weird


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm worried about the weather tomorrow, but I also know I'm over-reacting.
> 
> Bonus Confession: I have the hiccups. Cures, Plzkthnx?



Eating peanut butter helped me once.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm worried about the weather tomorrow, but I also know I'm over-reacting.
> 
> Bonus Confession: I have the hiccups. Cures, Plzkthnx?



Easiest, quickest cure for hiccups: swallow one tablespoon worth of sugar. It does the trick for me!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Easiest, quickest cure for hiccups: swallow one tablespoon worth of sugar. It does the trick for me!


Do you know what occurs when I have straight sugar? 

...................................Chaos. 
Followed by an lovely little cat-nap. 

They've subsided for now, though. I had some deep breaths and drank some water.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that there's a very, very good chance that I will be having butt sex with a cute guy Wednesday night.

cant fucking wait!


:eat2:


----------



## Gingembre

IC I'm very jealous of the amount of sex that Saoirse seems to get!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> Do you know what occurs when I have straight sugar?
> 
> ...................................Chaos.
> Followed by an lovely little cat-nap.
> 
> They've subsided for now, though. I had some deep breaths and drank some water.



I had hiccups last night while watching a YouTube video about curing hiccups. It was messed up! They must be contagious like yawns! lol.

The peanut butter trick worked instantly, but my muscles were still contracting as if trying to produce a hiccup. It was really painful, but the sound was gone and my neck wasn't snapping back, either (I have violent hiccups) so that was fine enough for me.


----------



## Saoirse

Gingembre said:


> IC I'm very jealous of the amount of sex that Saoirse seems to get!




haha I haven't been getting it as often as I'd like, but compared to last year, Im a huge skank! hahaha but Im ok with that, cause my body is super happy.


----------



## AuntHen

IC i am *very *confused and just can't figure some things out


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> IC i am *very *confused and just can't figure some things out



IC that warrants a *HUGE* hug.....(((((((((B)))))))))


----------



## Never2fat4me

AmazingAmy said:


> I confess that Dims has got me addicted to taking naughty pictures of myself.



IC that is an addiction I NEVER want to see treated.


----------



## Linda

IC I need to buy beer for the fridge for when people stop by. No one should have to make some sort of alcohol kamikaze, however, all the mismatched things are now gone and I have room for new beer. haha


----------



## Lovelyone

I am getting a crush on someone and he doesn't know yet...but he will.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I hate HATE HATE how much it costs to travel long distances these days.

:really sad:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I hate HATE HATE how much it costs to travel long distances these days.
> 
> :really sad:



Ditto! I don't know what you're reasons are, but I'm so sick of being isolated from the Dims members I want to meet. They're all abroard! I'm dying to make some friends that are more solid than Internet personas. Real people FTW.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I see the "Charmin" toilet paper commercials, where it says "Sorry--you still can't pass inspection with those peices left behind!" and I wonder "..who the hell goes around giving ass-inspections?"


----------



## snuggletiger

IC that when I see the thread titled "I REMEMBER YOU" I am tempted to post "DO you remember me?"


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think Mother Nature has something against me.


----------



## Captain Save

I confess I had never given the Charmin commercials a second thought; now my inner perv is going to make the connection between the pieces left behind, and the thread here that answers that inspection question.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I had too much sugar today blehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## willowmoon

IC that I want to sleep for about three days straight and not answer the phone.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I slept from about 7AM to 4:30PM with only about an hour of being awake at 1PM. And I feel like I could sleep a whole lot more since I'm super sore. But... I have to go empty out my van soon since it's being sent off to the junkyard tomorrow and I'd like to keep all my stuff that's in it, lol.


----------



## AuntHen

willowmoon said:


> IC that I want to sleep for about three days straight and not answer the phone.




IC I am going to call you right now so that you have to answer the phone


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> IC I am going to call you right now so that you have to answer the phone



Sassypants! Still though, I'd pick up the phone -- gotta take a call from a fellow MSTie.


----------



## AuntHen

willowmoon said:


> Sassypants! Still though, I'd pick up the phone -- gotta take a call from a fellow MSTie.




When you picked up I would just do Tom Servos little hum!! boowahahahaha!


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> When you picked up I would just do Tom Servos little hum!! boowahahahaha!



Awwww .... you had me at "Tom Servo." :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I confess that I truly believe life would be easier had I been gay instead of fat :sad:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC right now I just want to be held and told I'm hot, and a great person, and that I matter as more than just something that has boobs and a vag. 
 Shocking Bonus Confession: _It'll never happen. _


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC right now I just want to be held and told I'm hot, and a great person, and that I matter as more than just something that has boobs and a vag.
> Shocking Bonus Confession: _It'll never happen. _



I know how you feel :really sad:


----------



## Allie Cat

CarlaSixx said:


> I know how you feel :really sad:



Me three u_u


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Feel a group cuddle coming on, Ladies.


----------



## CarlaSixx

(((((((((((grooouuuuuuupppp huuuuuuggggggg))))))))))))))


----------



## Allie Cat

Yaaay! *massive glomps of doom*


----------



## DeerVictory

I just realized, while posting pictures to the What Did You Wear Today thread, that I posted a picture with a sex toy in the background (which I thankfully deleted pretty much as soon as I posted it). However, that picture has been on flickr for about a week now, which is horrible and I hope no one else noticed before I deleted it today.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that despite my desire to be able to become pregnant and give birth, my initial reaction when a friend or acquaintance informs me that she is pregnant is to express my condolences.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am sick of all the pandas and want everyones old avatars back... jus' sayin'  

<ducks> please don't stone me!


----------



## rellis10

fat9276 said:


> IC I am sick of all the pandas and want everyones old avatars back... jus' sayin'
> 
> <ducks> please don't stone me!



IC....I totally agree :happy:

*ducks flying panda*


----------



## Amaranthine

fat9276 said:


> IC I am sick of all the pandas and want everyones old avatars back... jus' sayin'
> 
> <ducks> please don't stone me!



Indeed - it's just sheer pandamonium. 

Not gonna bother ducking. I deserve it.


----------



## Scorsese86

All right, I might be ridiculed for what I am about to post here, (see, I am painfully aware of it - but I do it anyway):
I feel like a part of a community within Dims. I feel like I know some members rather well, and have a good connection with several. In fact, I communicate far better with Dims members than people IRL. To be honest, I probably have more friends on Dims than in real life. No, that's the truth.
Surprise, surpise: I suck socially. Socially, I am the biggest loser ever, and "hanging out" in lunchbreaks and at parties is the worst thing I know. However, on Dims I feel very comfortable, hell, I might act like a jerk from time to time, but don't we all?

I just want to thank all my friends on Dims for being my friend, and thank you for all the kind words, the flirting and the friendly disagreements, (especially in terms of my favorite subject politics - and if I ever offended anyone with my opinion, that was not wha I intended. And if you think I'm an idiot because of my views... sorry for that).

Sorry, just a bit sentimental today, but I just wanted to share.


----------



## paintsplotch

Scorsese86 said:


> All right, I might be ridiculed for what I am about to post here, (see, I am painfully aware of it - but I do it anyway):
> I feel like a part of a community within Dims. I feel like I know some members rather well, and have a good connection with several. In fact, I communicate far better with Dims members than people IRL. To be honest, I probably have more friends on Dims than in real life. No, that's the truth.
> Surprise, surpise: I suck socially. Socially, I am the biggest loser ever, and "hanging out" in lunchbreaks and at parties is the worst thing I know. However, on Dims I feel very comfortable, hell, I might act like a jerk from time to time, but don't we all?
> 
> I just want to thank all my friends on Dims for being my friend, and thank you for all the kind words, the flirting and the friendly disagreements, (especially in terms of my favorite subject politics - and if I ever offended anyone with my opinion, that was not wha I intended. And if you think I'm an idiot because of my views... sorry for that).
> 
> Sorry, just a bit sentimental today, but I just wanted to share.



me huggeth yous


----------



## paintsplotch

IC........... a guy I.M'd me on Yahoo! today.... said he is from the Dims community..... said i was cute.........




it made my day. so i thank you mr n.m. i muchly needed a compliment today  so sorry i couldnt talk much however cuz i was at work in a meeting... sigh. :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

-Group Cuddle- ^____^ 


_IC My younger cousin reminds me a lot of myself at age 16-18. _(She's 18) I feel so horrible that she is struggling with some of the same issues I did, and some worse. I wish I could hug her and be there for her, but she lives 5 [or is it 6?] hours away from me, in Chicago. =( I've vowed though, I'm going to try my hardest to help her. Nobody else understands how her mind is working, I don't fully.. but I have a good idea.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I was invited to a halloween party tomorrow. But:

1) I'd only know three people
2) I can't think of a costume
3) I kind of feel like staying in
4) It's BYOB and BYOP and I'm broke
5) See Numbers 1-4, and Repeat. 


However, It's the first time I've been invited to a halloween party. So I kind of want to go. Just to see. My friend wants me to go, too, so I don't wanna say no and "Puppy out". Bah!


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> All right, I might be ridiculed for what I am about to post here, (see, I am painfully aware of it - but I do it anyway):
> I feel like a part of a community within Dims. I feel like I know some members rather well, and have a good connection with several. In fact, I communicate far better with Dims members than people IRL. To be honest, I probably have more friends on Dims than in real life. No, that's the truth.
> Surprise, surpise: I suck socially. Socially, I am the biggest loser ever, and "hanging out" in lunchbreaks and at parties is the worst thing I know. However, on Dims I feel very comfortable, hell, I might act like a jerk from time to time, but don't we all?
> 
> I just want to thank all my friends on Dims for being my friend, and thank you for all the kind words, the flirting and the friendly disagreements, (especially in terms of my favorite subject politics - and if I ever offended anyone with my opinion, that was not wha I intended. And if you think I'm an idiot because of my views... sorry for that).
> 
> Sorry, just a bit sentimental today, but I just wanted to share.


(((((hugs)))))) Sweetie!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I was invited to a halloween party tomorrow. But:
> 
> 1) I'd only know three people
> 2) I can't think of a costume
> 3) I kind of feel like staying in
> 4) It's BYOB and *BYOP *and I'm broke
> 5) See Numbers 1-4, and Repeat.
> 
> 
> However, It's the first time I've been invited to a halloween party. So I kind of want to go. Just to see. My friend wants me to go, too, so I don't wanna say no and "Puppy out". Bah!



Bring Your Own Panda?  



P.S. Go to the party! I bet you'll have fun!


----------



## Mathias

IC that I've been considering becoming a 911 call taker when I graduate college.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Mathias said:


> IC that I've been considering becoming a 911 call taker when I graduate college.



I considered becoming a volunteer for The Samaritans, but I couldn't provide the references they wanted... when I manage to get some though, I'm definitely going to re-enter the process. Good luck with yours if you decide to go for it!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm sick of crying. I hate crying over not having good reasons to cry and would just rather feel anything but the need to cry


----------



## Dolce

I confess that out of the blue my sister in law got a ticket for my mom to go to Pittsburgh, PA for 2 weeks. I am going to miss her too much! On the plus side, I will get my baby niece all to myself. But I want my mama! In the words of natepogue, "I'm jelly!"


----------



## Wolfie

I confess that I just spent the entire Halloween day with my boyfriend, and it was terribly dull and forgettable. I confess I almost wish I had spent it some other way. But I suppose this is what happens when you become too old to trick-or-treat.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC we didn't get many trick or treaters this year. 

This makes me really sad, I think our little town is like, drying up.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess...

I just went to CVS right after work hoping they wouldn't be sold out of all the good Halloween candy since it's 50% off today, and usually all the good stuff gets snapped up FAST...

Everything I wanted was there, except Snickers, but INCLUDING the Reese's pumpkins.... :wubu:

I got $80 worth of candy for $20 (I had two $20 in coupons, too). :wubu: 

I will be sick of candy by next week, but hey.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm in the mood to rant lik hell about why I'm still single. Just to let it out and get it over with.


----------



## paintsplotch

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm sick of crying. I hate crying over not having good reasons to cry and would just rather feel anything but the need to cry



poopsie...... i totally get that. 


for me, i started taking meds. its not for everyone... but for me.. it helped tremendously. dunno why i felt the need to say that... but hey.... its out there now.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Love my new job, but I have 11 hours of phonebanking for last-minute get out the vote tomorrow, and I have no idea how I'll survive. My eye is twitching after 3 this evening.

Also, I really wish I had a boo!


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC I don't feel bad that when I called my boycat (or my son as I like to call him) Ruggles today for some rubs, he left my boyfriend in the bathroom, high and dry, mid rub. Not only this, but he also ran like lightning, like he was afraid I'd change my mind. He's so cute.


----------



## Mishty

IC I'm for lack of better word, horny.
Why does everything make me so...hot?
I can't do anything without gettin' a wee bit of wood. 

I'm a giant damn perv. :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy

Hot Dogs.. Its late.. I'm tired, and I want a grilled hot dog with onions, jalopeno relish, and mustard. Right Now. :blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just went on a Facebook Note rant about the reasons why I'm still single. Well... what I believe are the reasons I'm still single. There's quite a bit more I could add to the list, but I'm going to leave it as it is. It sounds angry enough as it is. Basically... I don't think I'll find someone who can handle me.


----------



## mossystate

Carla...see....say stuff like that and there will be a man out there who looooves a challenge.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I'm feeling very optimistic. It's a VERY good feeling. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I thought things are fine.... 



IC I Guess thought wrong.


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I thought things are fine....
> 
> 
> 
> IC I Guess thought wrong.



IC I want to give YPP a big hug to make her feel a little better


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aww. <3


..This confession brought to you by the letter R! (For RRRRETRO)

IC I wish I had a Commodore 64, solely so I could buy and play the Thundercats game that was released on it years-before-I-was-born.


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC I won $120 in scratcher tickets tonight.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC making a point in hyde park is like banging your head against a brick wall-- hard, painful, and boringly repetative.


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I wish I had a Commodore 64, solely so I could buy and play the Thundercats game that was released on it years-before-I-was-born.



I used to own a Commie 64. I wish I still had it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Famouslastwords said:


> IC I won $120 in scratcher tickets tonight.



But how much did you have to spend to win the $120? lol

IC that someone won $850,000 in a store right by my house. Every time I look at that sign in the window I imagine what I would do with that money.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Aww. <3
> 
> 
> ..This confession brought to you by the letter R! (For RRRRETRO)
> 
> IC I wish I had a Commodore 64, solely so I could buy and play the Thundercats game that was released on it years-before-I-was-born.



I actually might have the Commodore 64 version of it at my shop, I know for sure I have the Amiga version. It's really similar to "Ghosts 'n Goblins" if you've ever played that one.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I played "Ghosts'n'Goblins" online when I was part of that massive-game-thing-online.. gamefreak? something weird like that. It was a pain in the ass game, Lol! 

It's purely the fact that it's thundercats that makes it amazing.
 Thundercats and "Conan The Adventurer" were like, the first two shows I remember watching as a kid. So they're forever engraved in my soul.


----------



## rellis10

IC that while i'v been ok with keeping calm most of the day waiting for this phonecall about my job......in the last 2 hours my nerves have gone all over the place 

I'd swear if I weren't so polite.


----------



## mossystate

rellis10 said:


> IC that while i'v been ok with keeping calm most of the day waiting for this phonecall about my job......in the last 2 hours my nerves have gone all over the place
> 
> I'd swear if I weren't so polite.



I hope to fucking hell that you get that goddamn call, and it is a shitload of good news for you.


----------



## liz (di-va)

IC that my fuckin office chair is doing the inevitable Slide to the Ground that happens when fat girl meets hydraulics. My nose is just peeking over the level of my desk. Nothing left now but a new chair. BOO GRAVITY.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm spending thanksgiving with my mom purely so that I don't have to do all the dishes. Same with Christmas, if my dad plans on having it here at our house.


----------



## Famouslastwords

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> But how much did you have to spend to win the $120? lol
> 
> IC that someone won $850,000 in a store right by my house. Every time I look at that sign in the window I imagine what I would do with that money.





$40, but when I won, I put all but $40 back into the lotto. So I broke even. $20 of it was in $123 million dollar powerball tickets, we'll see if I win Saturday.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that i feel sad for those people who dont seem to have any contribution to dims other than strife and argument. Especially those that can only harp on politics and conspiracy theories. 

I wish they'd find a tiny part of their lives that they could find joy in and not be so damn bitter..makes them seem so terribly pathetic


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I still own a Commodore 64 at my old house, and maaaany of the games as well. :happy:

--------

IC something came over me while I was at the pharmacy and I ended up buying a few boxes of condoms... in my mind I kept saying "this'll be good for the 12th" but... WTF?! I don't know why! lol! And there were at least 30 people around me... and at least 5 of them watching me intently. The condom section is like... "we know it's there but we dare not approach it" in my city, so I was being watched as I went from my waiting chair to the condom rack. Not to mention the "horror" faces some had that someone as fat as me would even "get some." So when I got called to the counter to pay for my prescriptions, I somehow made sure that all the packs of condoms I bought were the first ones on the counter and were clearly visible to the people around me. 

I'm weird... I know, lol.

But at the same time... most likely these are going to be re-sold to my friends. I don't think I have any use for it.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC the back pain and the indifference of my lawyer has me feeling down and depressed.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I had an unexpectedly awesome time with my roommates and their friend tonight. I haven't laughed that much in a while!


----------



## paintsplotch

IC.......
im tired of being the therapist, shoulder to cry on and all around best friend of hot guys.
just once, i want to be the one they wanna be with and not the one they whine to when they cant have HER (usually some really bitchy chick who hasnt eaten in years).
sigh


----------



## Your Plump Princess

paintsplotch said:


> IC.......
> im tired of being the therapist, shoulder to cry on and all around best friend of hot guys.
> just once, i want to be the one they wanna be with and not the one they whine to when they cant have HER (usually some really bitchy chick who hasnt eaten in years).
> sigh


OMFG. I KNOW THIS ONE! OH OH OH I KNOW THIS ONE! 
:really sad: -Super Duper Hug- It SUCKS. I'm sorry you have to deal with that, too. =/


----------



## prplecat

IC that I FINALLY got my nerve up to use the "matching" service on Dims...only to royally screw up. I actually found someone intriguing, wrote a message to him...and somehow clicked the wrong button. Now I can't even add him back to my list!

That's what 9 years of celibacy does to the female brain. :really sad:


----------



## Carrie

paintsplotch said:


> IC.......
> im tired of being the therapist, shoulder to cry on and all around best friend of hot guys.
> just once, i want to be the one they wanna be with and not the one they whine to when they cant have HER (usually some really bitchy chick who hasnt eaten in years).
> sigh


I understand that you're frustrated with the situation, and I sympathize. However, just like you would probably object to someone assuming you, as a fat person, spend all of your waking hours at a buffet, it's not really fair to characterize thin women in a similarly negative light (not having eaten for years), based on their size. We have a fair amount of thin women around here - some F/FAs and some just generally supportive of size acceptance - so I hate to see unnecessary slams against them. Size acceptance is acceptance of all sizes, not just the fat ones.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Carrie said:


> I understand that you're frustrated with the situation, and I sympathize. However, just like you would probably object to someone assuming you, as a fat person, spend all of your waking hours at a buffet, it's not really fair to characterize thin women in a similarly negative light (not having eaten for years), based on their size. We have a fair amount of thin women around here - some F/FAs and some just generally supportive of size acceptance - so I hate to see unnecessary slams against them. Size acceptance is acceptance of all sizes, not just the fat ones.



So wait, all fat people DON'T spend all their waking hours at buffets? I'm the only one? Well, f**k you too life.


----------



## Carrie

Famouslastwords said:


> So wait, all fat people DON'T spend all their waking hours at buffets? I'm the only one? Well, f**k you too life.


We would, if you'd LEAVE SOME FOR THE REST OF US.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Carrie said:


> We would, if you'd LEAVE SOME FOR THE REST OF US.



ARE YOU CALLING ME FAT? OMG. ON A SIZE ACCEPTANCE WEBSITE OF ALL PLACES. HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

So when are we rallying the masses to take over buffets? 
>;3 


IC I keep it next to my computer, a foot from my bed. 
Just incase the monsters inside me get to be too much again.


----------



## lalatx

IC the last text message I received was "DUDE!!! We need to get a pinata and fill it full of condoms and mini bottles of booze." 

I love my random friends


----------



## Saoirse

"I have so much to do before I can think about leaving."

IC my heart skipped a beat at the thought of him staying longer.

IalsoC that I dont think his 3 week time line will go accordingly, but I will try my hardest to help him out. He needs this.


----------



## AsianXL

IC that I know you're HIV-positive........ why can't you tell me?


----------



## Gingembre

IC that I think I'm finally moving to America....just when I'd come to terms with the fact that it probably wouldn't happen and I'd be better off leaving the company I currently work for. And there's starting to be a someone that I don't really want to leave. But i definitely don't want to stay in the situation I'm in now. Not really sure how I feel about it all tbh.

I also C that, altho one of my friends lives where I'll be moving to and can put me up until I find somewhere to live etc, I'm shit scared at the thought of moving to a place I've never been to. (Just to clarify, I've been to the US before, but the nearest I've been to the DC area [VA] is probably Philly...and I was only there for a week!). Ho hum.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

If you're here by Jan. 14 you should come to our little mini bash the 14-17 in Dulles (DC suburb).


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm a little sad that all my previous plans to celebrate my birthday are now cancelled. Now it's for sure I won't be finding a s/o for my birthday  And I feel like such an idiot for hoping it might be different.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I found an old story I wrote, and holy crap it was...horrific. well-written but just..graphic. =O


----------



## snuggletiger

IC the pain doc was a bit helpful but I am not sure now


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i'm cold. i might actually turn the heat on..(it's 67 in here but i usually only put the heat on to 65.. so it wont do much help) i might just break down and dig out my fall/winter clothes from the closet though. That'll be a chore since they're stacked in tubs in my closet.. sort of a weird/hard to get to part of my closet.. but i'm cold.. doing all that work will warm me up right?


----------



## Bigtigmom

IC that I'm confused and somewhat disheartened after attending my first Bash in October. I thought it would be easier to make friends. I was completely friendly and respectful towards everyone. I just don't understand what I'm missing.


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> IC that I think I'm finally moving to America....just when I'd come to terms with the fact that it probably wouldn't happen and I'd be better off leaving the company I currently work for. And there's starting to be a someone that I don't really want to leave. But i definitely don't want to stay in the situation I'm in now. Not really sure how I feel about it all tbh.
> 
> I also C that, altho one of my friends lives where I'll be moving to and can put me up until I find somewhere to live etc, I'm shit scared at the thought of moving to a place I've never been to. (Just to clarify, I've been to the US before, but the nearest I've been to the DC area [VA] is probably Philly...and I was only there for a week!). Ho hum.




Congratulations! You will do well and be the star of wherever you are, I am sure :happy:

I would give you welcome to America (soon) rep but I cannot... boo!


----------



## Gingembre

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you're here by Jan. 14 you should come to our little mini bash the 14-17 in Dulles (DC suburb).



Thank you!  I am hoping to manage to stay in the UK until after my birthday (Jan 27) but if I am there by the 14th, I shall endeavour to make it to at least part of the bash. Cheers for the heads up.



fat9276 said:


> Congratulations! You will do well and be the star of wherever you are, I am sure :happy:
> 
> I would give you welcome to America (soon) rep but I cannot... boo!



Thank you for the kind words. I am feeling more excited now that I have slept on it and spoken to Mr 'i-know-this-is-new-but-i-already-think-i-dont-want-to-leave-you-behind' who said that it would be damn sad to see me go, but that we have been connected now and whatever will be will be, whenever it will be. Aw!


----------



## butch

Bigtigmom said:


> IC that I'm confused and somewhat disheartened after attending my first Bash in October. I thought it would be easier to make friends. I was completely friendly and respectful towards everyone. I just don't understand what I'm missing.



I'm sorry we didn't get a chance to meet at the bash, Bigtigmom, but in my experience, the best way to make friends here or at the bashes is by constant work. I went to my first bash many years after being part of Dims, and because of the amount of posting I did (I do A LOT less posting than I used to), I felt like I already was friends with the people I was meeting for the first time. If it weren't for that, I know i would of hovered around in the corners, or more likely, spent the whole weekend in my hotel room, trying to get enought courage to go out and talk to people.

If I'm able to make the next NJ Bash, please look me up, if you'd like, and I hope others (particularly those who have been to more bashes than I) can give you good advice.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that:

- I really need to do some writing. I actually have had a few decent ideas, but they're not really suitable for writing down while I'm at the schools, and I just feel so drained when I get home at the end of the day that I just don't feel up to it. 

- Okay, that's not entirely true- I wrote out a lengthy response to a post on Facebook last night about a verdict in a major local court case, something that means a hell of a lot to me. Turned out longer than I expected it to, and I'm still rather pleased with myself for publicly discussing something quite personal.

- I've felt a bit lost the past few days since I finished watching _Lord of the Rings_ again, just like I do whenever I finish a book or game or film that's particularly important to me. LotR does this really strong, though, and I'd forgotten that.

- I really need to hang out with friends more. I haven't done that in over a month now.

- Going with this year's apparent theme where I followed several major sporting events (World Cup, Olympics), I'm thinking of trying to follow one of the NHL hockey teams this winter.


----------



## Bigtigmom

butch said:


> I'm sorry we didn't get a chance to meet at the bash, Bigtigmom, but in my experience, the best way to make friends here or at the bashes is by constant work. I went to my first bash many years after being part of Dims, and because of the amount of posting I did (I do A LOT less posting than I used to), I felt like I already was friends with the people I was meeting for the first time. If it weren't for that, I know i would of hovered around in the corners, or more likely, spent the whole weekend in my hotel room, trying to get enought courage to go out and talk to people.
> 
> If I'm able to make the next NJ Bash, please look me up, if you'd like, and I hope others (particularly those who have been to more bashes than I) can give you good advice.




Thanks Butch, I am trying to make friends everywhere. I am a very outgoing person naturally. I'm actually considering coming to your Birthday get together in January. Still have to see if things will work out so I can go. Keeping my fingers crossed......


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Please come, Karen! It would be good to have another chance to get to know you.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess I'm so tired. I moved from Michigan just two weeks ago and here I am again. I wish it was for a visit and not to bury my mother. I'm so conflicted between being happy she's not hurting and damn angry she's gone. I also feel like we've had so little time to process after days and days of prep. We got to chose the day and hour she died but not the year, month or week. Mad. She was 55. She'll never meet her grandchild (not mine). Blargh!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh, ((((((((((((((((((Tiff))))))))))))))))) I am so sorry!  Losing a parent is so hard.  If you need a shoulder, let me know. Venting is good.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm so tired. I moved from Michigan just two weeks ago and here I am again. I wish it was for a visit and not to bury my mother. I'm so conflicted between being happy she's not hurting and damn angry she's gone. I also feel like we've had so little time to process after days and days of prep. We got to chose the day and hour she died but not the year, month or week. Mad. She was 55. She'll never meet her grandchild (not mine). Blargh!



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bigtigmom

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm so tired. I moved from Michigan just two weeks ago and here I am again. I wish it was for a visit and not to bury my mother. I'm so conflicted between being happy she's not hurting and damn angry she's gone. I also feel like we've had so little time to process after days and days of prep. We got to chose the day and hour she died but not the year, month or week. Mad. She was 55. She'll never meet her grandchild (not mine). Blargh!




I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie! I hope you find your way through this difficult time in your life. Sending you a friendly ((HUG)).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm so tired. I moved from Michigan just two weeks ago and here I am again. I wish it was for a visit and not to bury my mother. I'm so conflicted between being happy she's not hurting and damn angry she's gone. I also feel like we've had so little time to process after days and days of prep. We got to chose the day and hour she died but not the year, month or week. Mad. She was 55. She'll never meet her grandchild (not mine). Blargh!


I'm so sorry for your loss, AFG. 
_-Hug-_


----------



## Miss Vickie

I'm so sorry, Tiff.  It's so unfair, isn't it? You should have had decades more with her. I wish for you some peace and healing.


----------



## butch

Bigtigmom said:


> Thanks Butch, I am trying to make friends everywhere. I am a very outgoing person naturally. I'm actually considering coming to your Birthday get together in January. Still have to see if things will work out so I can go. Keeping my fingers crossed......



That would be awesome! Hope to see you there, and if you want to do any DC excursions, I'd be happy to help out with that.






and T, so sorry to hear about the pain you and your family are going through on the loss of your mother, and the unfairness of losing her at 55. If I can be of help in any way, please let me know. (((((((((AFG & family)))))))))))))


----------



## ValentineBBW

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm so tired. I moved from Michigan just two weeks ago and here I am again. I wish it was for a visit and not to bury my mother. I'm so conflicted between being happy she's not hurting and damn angry she's gone. I also feel like we've had so little time to process after days and days of prep. We got to chose the day and hour she died but not the year, month or week. Mad. She was 55. She'll never meet her grandchild (not mine). Blargh!



I am so sorry for your loss. It is very tough to lost a parent period, but doubly so when they are so young! Hugs


----------



## ValentineBBW

Bigtigmom said:


> IC that I'm confused and somewhat disheartened after attending my first Bash in October. I thought it would be easier to make friends. I was completely friendly and respectful towards everyone. I just don't understand what I'm missing.



I have to second what butch said. It has been my experience that even at the best bashes it takes going a second time to really solidify new friendships. I missed the october bash but will be there this spring, I hope to see you there


----------



## Surlysomething

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm so tired. I moved from Michigan just two weeks ago and here I am again. I wish it was for a visit and not to bury my mother. I'm so conflicted between being happy she's not hurting and damn angry she's gone. I also feel like we've had so little time to process after days and days of prep. We got to chose the day and hour she died but not the year, month or week. Mad. She was 55. She'll never meet her grandchild (not mine). Blargh!


 

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Don't forget to breath and try and take a bit of time for yourself, even if it's only a nap or to get coffee.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm so sick of being in pain and not being able to to keep up with my friends, that I've decided next week I'm going to start trying to lose weight. 
_
I also Confess, I have a strange fear a few friends will be mad at me for the previous decision. _


----------



## CarlaSixx

Sorry for your loss, AFG...  ((((hugs))))






IC I found it weird that the first thing an old friend of mine said to me when I ran into him today was "I'm sexually deprived and would like you to help me out."  I played along like a joke but still found it odd. Guess he's still in heartbreaker mode. But I'm also the last one of my friends left that he hasn't "messed with" before. Maybe he's just after the set  lol.
My other friend that was with me would have TOTALLY taken up the offer for a sexual encounter on the spot if she and I both didn't know that he was dating someone. She may have a history of cheating, but she doesn't want the men she hooks up with the be cheaters.


----------



## CastingPearls

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm so tired. I moved from Michigan just two weeks ago and here I am again. I wish it was for a visit and not to bury my mother. I'm so conflicted between being happy she's not hurting and damn angry she's gone. I also feel like we've had so little time to process after days and days of prep. We got to chose the day and hour she died but not the year, month or week. Mad. She was 55. She'll never meet her grandchild (not mine). Blargh!


I lost my mom at 55. I do feel your pain. ((((hugs))))


----------



## isamarie69

IC I'm really giddy over this guy and can not wait til he comes back to Cali, But I'm afraid I can not live up to the memories he has of me. Funny thing is I always thought I was a total brat to him when we were kids.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I finally cracked and started listening to Christmas music.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> IC that I finally cracked and started listening to Christmas music.



Hahaha....way too early!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> IC that I finally cracked and started listening to Christmas music.


You poor, sick boy. 




IC I don't like christmas, and dread it's arrival, despite the gift-recieving.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I sadly have a new addiction. Shopping for books, lol.


----------



## Linda

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I sadly have a new addiction. Shopping for books, lol.



This is my biggest weakness. While other people dream of being locked into a candy, toy or shoe store perhaps I could be locked into a book store and be the happiest girl in the world. The best smell in the world to me is the smell of books. I know, you can say it, I am a dork, but I don't care. lol :happy:


IC that I wish it was Saturday and I could sleep a few more hours. Ugh for it only being Thursday.


----------



## luscious_lulu

(((hugs))) activistfatgirl. I lost my mom 6 years ago. Anger is part of the healing process.




Ic that I'm tired. I'm now working Saturdays at my sister's bar, that's on top of my full-time job. She can no longer work there because she has come out and admitted she is an alcoholic. When she's at the bar she drinks.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> (((hugs))) activistfatgirl. I lost my mom 6 years ago. Anger is part of the healing process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ic that I'm tired. I'm now working Saturdays at my sister's bar, that's on top of my full-time job. She can no longer work there because she has come out and admitted she is an alcoholic. When she's at the bar she drinks.



(((Hugs))) to you.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> You poor, sick boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IC I don't like christmas, and dread it's arrival, despite the gift-recieving.



What? I said I cracked. Might as well just go with it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess that I feel like I should be part of the rest of the forum more, instead of JUST the BHM forum.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm going to speed through Mario Brothers Wii, because I officially leave in 15 hours, and I want to beat it before I leave to go to my moms. (It's due back tomorrow anyways.)

If I've got time, I want to play some more SSBB, too. I've been neglecting it to play Mario.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess that I feel like I should be part of the rest of the forum more, instead of JUST the BHM forum.


 

Yay! It's about time, Mr.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Yay! It's about time, Mr.



Wait, if I participate on the rest of the forum I get MORE surly? Well hell yeah, that was an easy sell.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Wait, if I participate on the rest of the forum I get MORE surly? Well hell yeah, that was an easy sell.


 

Of course. I like to get around.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that MY NIPPLES HURT!

Im wearing just a thin cotton tee with no bra and its FREEZING in this room. So the nips are hard as rocks and sore  I think they're a little agitated because I changed barbells last night


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC today has been a great day so far. woke up feeling awesome


----------



## MisticalMisty

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm so tired. I moved from Michigan just two weeks ago and here I am again. I wish it was for a visit and not to bury my mother. I'm so conflicted between being happy she's not hurting and damn angry she's gone. I also feel like we've had so little time to process after days and days of prep. We got to chose the day and hour she died but not the year, month or week. Mad. She was 55. She'll never meet her grandchild (not mine). Blargh!



I am so sorry.


----------



## Dromond

IC I love games, cartoons, comic books, and PBJs. I'm not convinced I'm an adult.


----------



## Rowan

having to sit and wait to hear from the doctors for an appointment to find out if i have cancer or not. I am just SOOOOOOOOOOO tired of waiting to hear from the doctors. *sigh*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm in love with a WoW - Addict who lives like, 5000 miles away from me. 

I know this can only end in heartbreak. But I'll ride the love train while I can, it's nice to feel some level of positive feelings again, even if it's temporary.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I cant see an end to my singledom in sight and even worse still trying to navigate the financial black hole the bear show left me with sigh bad timing with chrissy comming and all


Anyone want to buy a bear? bag? fascinator?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> IC I cant see an end to my singledom in sight and even worse still trying to navigate the financial black hole the bear show left me with sigh bad timing with chrissy comming and all
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy a bear? bag? fascinator?



I didn't read any of your other posts yet but what happened? Not much in the way of sales? 

Sending you big ol' hugs tho!


----------



## Surlysomething

spiritangel said:


> IC I cant see an end to my singledom in sight and even worse still trying to navigate the financial black hole the bear show left me with sigh bad timing with chrissy comming and all
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy a bear? bag? fascinator?



Is that your only form of income? The general public can be a fickle bunch and trending can be so touch and go.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC I need to learn how to say NO, without feeling guilty. I also need to hit the delete button, but that has the same effect.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I just want to be cuddled. I haven't even had that much in almost 2 years. I want a warm touch that isn't just a friend's greeting or my dog wanting some attention.


----------



## littlefairywren

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I just want to be cuddled. I haven't even had that much in almost 2 years. I want a warm touch that isn't just a friend's greeting or my dog wanting some attention.



I know it's not the same, but (((((Carla))))).
It sucks, I know. But life does have a way of throwing someone into our path when we least expect it. Sometimes, you just have to wait a bit longer than you want to.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I just took a 3 hour nap. Something i haven't done in a very long time. It felt good. This nap is because i had a really crappy night sleep.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to hold my guy and convince him that just because he's a big guy, doesn't mean he's not sexy. Damn the distance, DAMN IT!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm jealous over something stupid  
I didn't think I'd be jealous... but it finally happened. I cracked. I'm totally jealous 

And I really don't like this feeling.


----------



## supersoup

IC that I'm really disturbed by the way my roommates make tacos. I never thought tacos would turn my stomach, we have such a love affair.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC i can't wait until i get my new laptop so i can play WoW again. can't wait for cata


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC WoW is sounding better and better by the minute. 

...Damn my lack of a soundcard! >;O


----------



## Mishty

supersoup said:


> IC that I'm really disturbed by the way my roommates make tacos. I never thought tacos would turn my stomach, we have such a love affair.



What did they do?
Was it gross? 

don't think I'm weird, I just wondered, 'cause I love some tacos.


----------



## supersoup

Mishty said:


> What did they do?
> Was it gross?
> 
> don't think I'm weird, I just wondered, 'cause I love some tacos.



Well, it could just be the school of thought I'm from, regarding tacos.

Now this is going to sound serious...but I take tacos seriously!! THEY ARE THE NECTAR OF THE GODS. I've always just made a giant vat of taco meat, then had several bowls along side it...tomatoes, olives, lettuce, cheese, etc. This way, you make em how you want em! They added in giant chunks of onion and tomato to the meat, and some sort of weird spices that made it taste like winter spice. It was icky. It also looked creamy, like they had thrown in milk or something? Sad gross tacos.


----------



## Scorsese86

IC that I am really nervous. And a bit excited. I am going out on a Christmas/class party tonight... or more like in two hours. I've been a bit should I stay or should I go, but I'll just have to try it. I hope I survive
Wish me luck!


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that...

...nipples.


----------



## Blackjack

"Hey Mom, _Blue Velvet_ or _Lolita_?"

"Blue Velvet."

"Okay."

"What, is that your date for New Year's Eve?"

"...what? No, it's the movie that I'm going to watch tonight."

Seriously Ma, what the frak.

(IC that I decided on _Lolita_ anyhow)


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm in a really weird dilemma.

See... I'm trying to decide when to go watch HP7. There's a few factors that are making the decision very difficult.

First... I'm social phobic. I get panic attacks when I'm in too large a crowd.

Second: It's opening weekend for the movie, but typically Sundays are slow, but I don't remember them EVER being slow for big name movies like the HP series, LOTR, Twilight, etc.

Third: Tuesdays are 4-20 Tuesdays. It's about half the price of a regular movie ticket, even less, actually, so everyone goes to the movies on Tuesday night to save a crapload of money (even food is like 25% off).

Fourth: I don't want to go see the movie later than the 25th.

Fifth: The seats are extremely uncomfortable to a person as fat as me. So I like to sit in the front and make sure I get a lot of room to sit, like the 2 seats beside me.

-----

So with all that said... I'm trying to decide what day and time of day to get a ticket to the movie for. I'm going to the cinema tomorrow to buy the ticket since a friend is meeting me at the coffee shop across the street from it, but I don't wanna get a ticket and then screw myself over.

Anyone game for helping me out?  (PM if you've got ideas) lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm reaching my breaking point the longer I'm here at my dads.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm jealous over something stupid
> I didn't think I'd be jealous... but it finally happened. I cracked. I'm totally jealous
> 
> And I really don't like this feeling.



I was jealous over Kristen Stewarts legs in Eclipse, but then I saw a picture of her in a bikini and wow they're WAY too skinny. Damn, they look great in jeans though.



supersoup said:


> Well, it could just be the school of thought I'm from, regarding tacos.
> 
> Now this is going to sound serious...but I take tacos seriously!! THEY ARE THE NECTAR OF THE GODS. I've always just made a giant vat of taco meat, then had several bowls along side it...tomatoes, olives, lettuce, cheese, etc. This way, you make em how you want em! They added in giant chunks of onion and tomato to the meat, and some sort of weird spices that made it taste like winter spice. It was icky. It also looked creamy, like they had thrown in milk or something? Sad gross tacos.



Doubleyouteeeeff man. Sounds like really nasty.




CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm in a really weird dilemma.
> 
> See... I'm trying to decide when to go watch HP7. There's a few factors that are making the decision very difficult.
> 
> First... I'm social phobic. I get panic attacks when I'm in too large a crowd.
> 
> Second: It's opening weekend for the movie, but typically Sundays are slow, but I don't remember them EVER being slow for big name movies like the HP series, LOTR, Twilight, etc.
> 
> Third: Tuesdays are 4-20 Tuesdays. It's about half the price of a regular movie ticket, even less, actually, so everyone goes to the movies on Tuesday night to save a crapload of money (even food is like 25% off).
> 
> Fourth: I don't want to go see the movie later than the 25th.
> 
> Fifth: The seats are extremely uncomfortable to a person as fat as me. So I like to sit in the front and make sure I get a lot of room to sit, like the 2 seats beside me.
> 
> -----
> 
> So with all that said... I'm trying to decide what day and time of day to get a ticket to the movie for. I'm going to the cinema tomorrow to buy the ticket since a friend is meeting me at the coffee shop across the street from it, but I don't wanna get a ticket and then screw myself over.
> 
> Anyone game for helping me out?  (PM if you've got ideas) lol.



I'm not going to PM you because my box is really full, but I'd go on Tuesday if I could get a ticket, might as well save money on everything and plus you're going to be sitting in a handicap section, surely there will be room.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

supersoup said:


> Well, it could just be the school of thought I'm from, regarding tacos.
> 
> Now this is going to sound serious...but I take tacos seriously!! THEY ARE THE NECTAR OF THE GODS. I've always just made a giant vat of taco meat, then had several bowls along side it...tomatoes, olives, lettuce, cheese, etc. This way, you make em how you want em! They added in giant chunks of onion and tomato to the meat, and some sort of weird spices that made it taste like winter spice. It was icky. It also looked creamy, like they had thrown in milk or something? Sad gross tacos.



Ewww....very gross! What a waste.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I just saw pics of my hot boy in drag... holy shit he makes a cute girl. :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ic I'm feeling down again. I'm Hoping the 3 day weekend I'm taking makes a difference.


----------



## HottiMegan

Being a stay at home mom is really hard. Being stuck at home day after day without being able to go out is so bad. I was looking forward to a shopping trip tonight but hubby got paged back to the hospital. So again, i'm stuck alone with two tantrummy kids ready to pull my hair out!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today was a good day. 

I went to meet with a friend for coffee and discuss something she was just coming to terms with. It's something I've been dealing with my whole life, and she knew it, so she wanted to talk to me about it, and she left much happier and at ease with her situation and herself 

And then I went off to buy my tickets to Deathly Hallows (I settled for a Wednesday early show) and since the main box office wasn't open and only one kiosk was in service, I helped 12 different people use the kiosk  I told them I was in no rush to get tickets, so I let them go first, lol. They then told me I was so good at it that I should work there  It's not the same, lol.

Basically... It felt good to be needed, lol.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I had a really nice day yesterday...but im waaaaaaay too tired today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm confused, and see no solution in sight.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I have an unhealthy attraction to boys with super pale skin. The more translucent, the better :blush:


----------



## nettie

IC I'm way too high to be posting anything but I can't stand lying around any more. Had a small procedure done yesterday and between the lingering effects of anesthesia (which for some reason typically leaves me feeling rather randy) and the pain meds (which greatly lower my inhibitions), putting on something tight and walking down to the local bar and picking up a man or three seems like a reasonable idea.

Thank God my friends and neighbors are checking up on me every hour to make sure I don't do anything rash.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC There's a virus on my moms laptop( think?), and I'm currently sobbing in fear of what she's going to say when she finds out. Thank gods for my geeks <3


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I just learned recently that you don't "fall in love" but you "grow in love" and that I never really knew what it was before (I thought I did but had no idea)... it's hard work sometimes (mostly because I can be an idiot haha) and it takes time time time, but it is so worth every minute and effort of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I can't stop thinking about someone. (I'll never tellllllllll)


----------



## Allie Cat

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I can't stop thinking about someone. (I'll never tellllllllll)



'cause there's nothing to telllll....

*sings*


----------



## CarlaSixx

fat9276 said:


> IC that I just learned recently that you don't "fall in love" but you "grow in love" and that I never really knew what it was before (I thought I did but had no idea)... it's hard work sometimes (mostly because I can be an idiot haha) and it takes time time time, but it is so worth every minute and effort of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:



I agree about the "grow in love" thing :happy: Very much so!


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I really like the new Harry Potter movie. It's way better than number 6.

IC that I had way to many nachos tonight and feel a bit nauseated. 

IC I've been feeling run down lately and that I really did need 3 days off of work.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I also confess that it's good to see my two cats playing together! It makes me smile.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm contemplating a move to NYC after I graduate. I've always felt like a New Yorker, and my reasons to stay here are getting weaker.


----------



## DearPrudence

Blackjack said:


> "Hey Mom, _Blue Velvet_ or _Lolita_?"
> 
> "Blue Velvet."
> 
> "Okay."
> 
> "What, is that your date for New Year's Eve?"
> 
> "...what? No, it's the movie that I'm going to watch tonight."
> 
> Seriously Ma, what the frak.
> 
> (IC that I decided on _Lolita_ anyhow)



IC that I once tried to read that, but didn't even give it an honest effort due to school work and having to take it back to the library.


----------



## Mishty

IC My newest bestest gay is leaving for Korea for a modeling job for a year. 
We barely got to spend anytime together while he was here, didn't get a pic with him or get to watch The Full Monty.

He's so lovely inside and out, and this time if he offers to send me a ticket I'm getting over my fear of flying and going. 


I'm shameless and attaching my fave photos of him.

G'bye Coy, I'm gonna miss you so damn much. 

View attachment n557576052_397141_959.jpg


View attachment n557576052_1533907_4581.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va)

I am really effing cranky.


----------



## supersoup

I'm having way too much fun rediscovering avatars I've had saved forever.


----------



## Lovelyone

Alicia Rose said:


> 'cause there's nothing to telllll....
> 
> *sings*


 
Im not sure what you mean by this but it seems kind of insulting.


----------



## Mathias

IC that all nighters suck!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I'm not working again until next Thursday, but I'm perfectly fine with that because the Shattering just happened in WoW and I want to explore.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel cuddly, but have nobody to cuddle. 

_Aggrivating. _


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i am now a Gleek. I wish i had only discovered it sooner to see the new season on Hulu.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I took myself out on a date today. And I think I'm going to do it more often  Today I really felt like smiling... Just because. That hasn't happened in a long while.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm not working again until next Thursday, but I'm perfectly fine with that because the Shattering just happened in WoW and I want to explore.



It is KILLLLLLING me that servers are taking this long to come back up!


----------



## Blackjack

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It is KILLLLLLING me that servers are taking this long to come back up!



Welcome to Patch Day.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC ... I WANNA PLAY WoW! 

D; Stupid Crappy Computer! -Kicks it-


----------



## Saoirse

IC that Im going to spend Thanksgiving ALL BY MYSELF and I cant fucking wait. My family is going to some friends' house for dinner and I was invited (in fact, they'll be worried when I dont show up, oops) and as much as I love them... its a lot of people crammed into a house with a billion different things and conversations happening and I get overwhelmed. And I cant even smoke before to relax.

So I said thanks but no thanks. Im staying home in my pjs on the couch!


----------



## DearPrudence

Saoirse said:


> IC that Im going to spend Thanksgiving ALL BY MYSELF and I cant fucking wait. My family is going to some friends' house for dinner and I was invited (in fact, they'll be worried when I dont show up, oops) and as much as I love them... its a lot of people crammed into a house with a billion different things and conversations happening and I get overwhelmed. And I cant even smoke before to relax.
> 
> So I said thanks but no thanks. Im staying home in my pjs on the couch!



IC that at first I was all, "Awwe, alone?" But by the end of the story I was just jealous of you!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC that our new TV is Wicked-Awesome! But, by most people's standards, it's just "Meh". Hey, when you live with a 20" piece of junk for nearly 10 years, getting any flatscreen at all is a reason to jump for joy! 32" is nice to watch movies on... or play Kingdom Hearts. So happy I finally get to play it now. With her help, I managed to beat the first one in a matter of 3 months, and now we've begun the second one. Woo!

Oh, also? Smoky Mountains rule. I want to live in a tree there.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that our new TV is Wicked-Awesome! But, by most people's standards, it's just "Meh". Hey, when you live with a 20" piece of junk for nearly 10 years, getting any flatscreen at all is a reason to jump for joy! 32" is nice to watch movies on... or play Kingdom Hearts. So happy I finally get to play it now. With her help, I managed to beat the first one in a matter of 3 months, and now we've begun the second one. Woo!
> 
> Oh, also? Smoky Mountains rule. I want to live in a tree there.


 

I'm digging my brand new 32" Toshiba flat screen after having a 19" tv for years so I know where you're coming from. Yay!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tonight was my Me date and I thought it was going well until I found out someone I cared about quit their job that I met them at and they more than likely moved away. I still enjoyed the movie, but I walked home crying. It finally hit me just how alone I am. And not having a phone to talk to anyone makes it even harder.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Not so cranky!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CarlaSixx said:


> Tonight was my Me date and I thought it was going well until I found out someone I cared about quit their job that I met them at and they more than likely moved away. I still enjoyed the movie, but I walked home crying. It finally hit me just how alone I am. And not having a phone to talk to anyone makes it even harder.



I'm sorry, Carla. It really sucks being lonely. *gentle hugs*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I could just kick google right now. 

Why must it be so hard to find an affordable corset for my size? 
[/Is a little grumpy]


----------



## Saoirse

IC that Im not going to Thanksgiving dinner because being surrounded by happy, successful people pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## rellis10

IC It's my last day at work tomorrow and I'll really miss the place and the people there :blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I slept alllll day under TWO fluffy comforters and feel SOOO much better because of it :happy: Even more at ease with my situation and everything, which is wonderful. I'm gonna need more sleep days, lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Thanksgiving is not as much fun when your trying to watch what/how much you eat. >.O


----------



## Donna

After working thirty six hours in three days so all my work would be done and I do not have to go into the office tomorrow....after braving the grocery store on the night before a holiday....and spending what was left of my evening last night doing all the prep work....and making homemade cinnamon rolls for breakfast this morning....and cooking and cleaning up our Thanksgiving dinner I am exhausted. *Deep breath* I no sooner finished the dishes up a little bit ago and hung the dish towel on the sink to dry when my husband calls from his recliner, "honey, is it too early for pie? Would you make me a dish??" 

I confess he may not live until Christmas. At best, he will be wearing pie before the night is through. 



I'm kidding.



maybe.....


----------



## CastingPearls

I love my family but there just isn't enough alcohol or Xanax in the world..........


----------



## Saoirse

IC that I wanna get laid to a Bob Marley playlist. I already have one on my phone... just need to get naked with a hot guy... and I have the perfect one in mind.

Bob Marley makes me feel sexy.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that as much as I enjoyed myself with my family tonight, I actually felt pretty lonely on the drive home. Which strikes me as being even more odd, because there were no happy couplings to be found until I went to my neighbors' house (their family is like a second family to me).

Tis the season, I guess.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Donna said:


> After working thirty six hours in three days so all my work would be done and I do not have to go into the office tomorrow....after braving the grocery store on the night before a holiday....and spending what was left of my evening last night doing all the prep work....and making homemade cinnamon rolls for breakfast this morning....and cooking and cleaning up our Thanksgiving dinner I am exhausted. *Deep breath* I no sooner finished the dishes up a little bit ago and hung the dish towel on the sink to dry when my husband calls from his recliner, "honey, is it too early for pie? Would you make me a dish??"
> 
> I confess he may not live until Christmas. At best, he will be wearing pie before the night is through.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe.....



Hugs girlfriend! Do what Cinnabitch did and say "I'm ordering chinese for dinner, too bad." That's what she did last year at least.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC TWICE my cousin called me to change what time she is picking me up tomorrow morning. 

First: 5am
Second: 4am
Third: 3am

I swear, I want to be like "..I'm not going to bed _anyway_ so why not pick me up now?  "



We have to go to the following stores: 

Kohls
Target
Sears
Kmart
Walmart
Two places in the Mall
Fleet Farm
and *FINALLY* Best Buy 

Not to mention out for lunch! [Damn right I'm getting something out of this for free. >;O ]


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC TWICE my cousin called me to change what time she is picking me up tomorrow morning.
> 
> First: 5am
> Second: 4am
> Third: 3am
> 
> I swear, I want to be like "..I'm not going to bed _anyway_ so why not pick me up now?  "
> 
> 
> 
> We have to go to the following stores:
> 
> Kohls
> Target
> Sears
> Kmart
> Walmart
> Two places in the Mall
> Fleet Farm
> and *FINALLY* Best Buy
> 
> Not to mention out for lunch! [Damn right I'm getting something out of this for free. >;O ]



I'm leaving at 2 am, and I don't have to pick anybody up. So neenerneenerneener. Oh and have fun, black friday is my favorite madhouse day of the year. My favorite non-shopping day of the year is Christmas. I hope I have a white one!

*edit*

I C that I had a choice between and xbox and a camera this year and I chose the camera to be more frugal.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm leaving at 2 am, and I don't have to pick anybody up. So neenerneenerneener. Oh and have fun, black friday is my favorite madhouse day of the year. My favorite non-shopping day of the year is Christmas. I hope I have a white one!
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I C that I had a choice between and xbox and a camera this year and I chose the camera to be more frugal.


Lol! 

It wouldn't be so bad except I've no money to spend. I'm just going because I make fun of basically -anything- and -everything- so she loves my company.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> Lol!
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad except I've no money to spend. I'm just going because I make fun of basically -anything- and -everything- so she loves my company.



I've already done my shopping for my boyfriend and I'm done for him, we're considering buying an extra "thing" for him at barnes and noble with our member's 30% off coupon and I'm saving credit on my card for the December 5th private sale at best buy. TRIPLE AND QUADRIPLE REWARD POINTS BITCHES. Anyway we're only really going out to get the $4.99 4 gig memory cards and the $80 off camera. And that's for me.


We're also going to squeak by Shoe Carnival because they're giving out 100 gift cards to the first 100 customers and one of them is $100.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Niiiiice_

I didn't bother looking to see what was on sale, I'm sure I'm going to just die inside when I see how low the prices are. But. Meh.  Always next year.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> _Niiiiice_
> 
> I didn't bother looking to see what was on sale, I'm sure I'm going to just die inside when I see how low the prices are. But. Meh.  Always next year.



Meh, usually it's not really too many big deals, they just put a range of things on sale hoping to draw customers to spend money there and get rid of things to make room for next year's new things. Like I'm sure the only reasons the memory cards are on sale is to get people to buy a camera and/or because 8 gig memory cards are probably going to be the next new lowest amount. I could be wrong but I dunno.


----------



## Donna

Famouslastwords said:


> Hugs girlfriend! Do what Cinnabitch did and say "I'm ordering chinese for dinner, too bad." That's what she did last year at least.



Heh...I did the whole domestic thing as much for me, as for him. I haven't cooked a turkey dinner in a while, so it was nice to flex my culinary muscles. When I didn't respond to his query for pie, he got the hint and went to fix his own dish...and he made me one as well. I guess he lives.


----------



## rellis10

I confess I got a little poetic on my last day at work and left them a present written in my notebook (being on the phone i keep it with my at all times). I worked at a place called The Acorn Centre, kinda a community centre and training centre. It's been through some hard times recently, still is in fact, and I wanted to pass on the sentiment that even through hardship the company would live on.

I can only hope the new person looking after the phones looked down after I left and had saw what I'd written and smiled a bit.

_Through shadow, darkness and foot high snow,
Into mighty oaks these acorns will grow._


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that I just had an urge to post SOMEWHERE in the forums a BIG...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

To Micara and Dmitra.

:smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: :happy:

Just had to  That is all.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Donna said:


> Heh...I did the whole domestic thing as much for me, as for him. I haven't cooked a turkey dinner in a while, so it was nice to flex my culinary muscles. When I didn't respond to his query for pie, he got the hint and went to fix his own dish...and he made me one as well. I guess he lives.



Well at least he got the hint, and he also got a dish for you. He's a keeper.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that my high school reunion is tonight and I am nervous as all hell.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I miss having a gaming console in the house and someone to play them with its been like a year since I got to sing star or play guitar hero or lego anything, well bar for using my sister and nieces DS's when I am there and wii with the girls but there is nothing like working together to overcome stuff and watching little lego pieces fall appart, so many games I never got to finish


----------



## cinnamitch

Blackjack said:


> IC that my high school reunion is tonight and I am nervous as all hell.



Have fun!


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> IC that my high school reunion is tonight and I am nervous as all hell.



5 years? My class attempted one last year, but no one wanted to go. haha so i got wasted with some friends!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel no emotions for the upcoming holiday that _aren't_ negative. It's times like this I miss being a kid and believing in the beautfiul magic and joy that _was_ Christmas.


----------



## bmann0413

IC I wish that I had the freedom to travel anywhere I want to go with no restrictions. It'd be great to just take a trip back home to New Orleans whenever I want without having to worry about school or work.


----------



## Allie Cat

Lovelyone said:


> Im not sure what you mean by this but it seems kind of insulting.



I didn't know there was anyone who doesn't like Buffy... o_o


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Alicia Rose said:


> I didn't know there was anyone who doesn't like Buffy... o_o



Alicia, I think she didn't know it was a line from a Buffy song (I didn't, either). She probably thought you were just saying she had "nothing to tell" about her crush and thought you meant that for insulting reasons... 

This is why the internet sucks sometimes - you can't see people's expressions and catch their meaning and their contexts. lol

Terri, I looked it up, and here are the song lyrics: http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/b/buffy10504/illnevertell339286.html


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alicia, I think she didn't know it was a line from a Buffy song (I didn't, either). She probably thought you were just saying she had "nothing to tell" about her crush and thought you meant that for insulting reasons...
> 
> This is why the internet sucks sometimes - you can't see people's expressions and catch their meaning and their contexts. lol
> 
> Terri, I looked it up, and here are the song lyrics: http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/b/buffy10504/illnevertell339286.html



Oh, erps. No, that wasn't what I meant at all! I thought all the Internets knew about the Buffy musical episode.


----------



## Scorsese86

Sitting home alone on a Saturday night: it stinks.

I know people go out and have a lot of fun. Why is it that I can't do that? Or, why I am still sitting at home?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Scorsese86 said:


> Sitting home alone on a Saturday night: it stinks.
> 
> I know people go out and have a lot of fun. Why is it that I can't do that? Or, why I am still sitting at home?



Same here......


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> Sitting home alone on a Saturday night: it stinks.
> 
> I know people go out and have a lot of fun. Why is it that I can't do that? Or, why I am still sitting at home?





Luv2BNaughty said:


> Same here......



....Same here :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat

Same here but I have an exciting trip to Goodwill planned, then a stop at one of my favorite pizza places for a sandwich, and then driving to the abode of one of the guys I'm seeing for a nice cuddly night. But tomorrow I work from 1 until 11. Yay ten-hour shifts. *gag*


----------



## Scorsese86

Let's form a club


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm also sitting at home alone on a Saturday night, and it's my birthday above all things  SO HAH! I HAVE YOU BEAT!! lol.

I've decided to pop in a movie then call it a night.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I'm missing someone *dreamy sighhhhhhh*


----------



## willowmoon

You too? I sooooooo know what you mean ....


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I have had bouts of crying since last night. Besides having several things on my mind, I can only really surmise that it's hormones.. =/


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm dreading tomorrow--- I go back to my dads house. 

Plus side of that, though, is I'll have my video games and alcohol. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i want to crawl back in bed. I'm sick with a scratchy throat and hoarse voice. I am also at the end of the Woman in White and want to see how it ends. Oh and another reason for bed.. the heat wont turn on. The apartment is around 66 degrees and i cant seem to get my feet warm. Stupid slippers not doing their jobs..


----------



## Saoirse

IC that Im going to buy a meowing cat clock for my friend and his roommates. A house present for the holidays! 

It was either that or a Justin Bieber calendar. They're gonna be confused by both, so I went with the one that makes noise! hahahahaha i love goof presents!


----------



## Mishty

IC I'm feeling like a loser today. I only teach till the first of the year, and then I'm on unemployment till something comes along...and my check didn't come on time this month for me to have it in my bank account in time not to bounce. 

The rents agreed to catch the over draft fees if I cancel the interwebs. So, it looks like this will my last month online. Damn. 

It's gonna be lonely come January..... :goodbye:


----------



## Saoirse

Mishty said:


> It's gonna be lonely come January..... :goodbye:



lets be pen pals!!!


----------



## graphicsgal

IC I hate driving in the snow and almost wished for my children's school to be cancelled today so I could stay home. Blasted school, though. They foiled my plans.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm really nervous about starting my Math "Class" today.

I say "Class" Because it's not an actual Math Class. 

The woman in charge of it, told me it's basically an open study hall, and I basically am going to be teaching _myself_.

Yeah, if I don't effing understand math language, how the eff am I supposed to effing teach myself it? 

Hah. And if I have a question, I should write it down and move on, because the chances of me getting it answered the same day I ask it, are slim to none. [There's like, 40 people to 1 "Instructor" ]


Grrrr, Math, I hate you! I HATE YOU!  :really sad:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mishty said:


> IC I'm feeling like a loser today. I only teach till the first of the year, and then I'm on unemployment till something comes along...and my check didn't come on time this month for me to have it in my bank account in time not to bounce.
> 
> The rents agreed to catch the over draft fees if I cancel the interwebs. So, it looks like this will my last month online. Damn.
> 
> It's gonna be lonely come January..... :goodbye:





I agree with Saoirse, let's be pen pals! Do you have a cell phone? We can text!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Pen pals and text pals are awesome! 

-----

I went to visit my grandparents today. My granmother's bday is the 25th, mine is the 27th, and my grandfather's is the 28th. I show up with cards and giftcards and they didn't have anything for me. Didn't acknowledge me and didn't even say happy birthday.

That's THREE YEARS where they don't acknowledge my birthday or give me a gift. And yet... my brother shows up at their place for 2 minutes once a year on his birthday, and he gets a card, 20$, food, and some type of gadget to bring home. 

THREE FUCKING YEARS where I'm just SHIT to them and my ass-kissing brother gets everything. You'd think maybe they just forgot my birthday... but seeing as BOTH their birthdays are RIGHT NEXT TO MINE... there's no WAY they'd forget.



ARRRRGGGHHHH!!! I HATE MY FUCKING FAMILY!

This has been the worst fucking week in a VERY long time


----------



## KnottyOne

IC no more wings. I went out with a few guys for wing night and never again. They just suggested more and more, and I have officially decided I never want to eat again


----------



## Bigtigmom

CarlaSixx said:


> Pen pals and text pals are awesome!
> 
> -----
> 
> I went to visit my grandparents today. My granmother's bday is the 25th, mine is the 27th, and my grandfather's is the 28th. I show up with cards and giftcards and they didn't have anything for me. Didn't acknowledge me and didn't even say happy birthday.
> 
> That's THREE YEARS where they don't acknowledge my birthday or give me a gift. And yet... my brother shows up at their place for 2 minutes once a year on his birthday, and he gets a card, 20$, food, and some type of gadget to bring home.
> 
> THREE FUCKING YEARS where I'm just SHIT to them and my ass-kissing brother gets everything. You'd think maybe they just forgot my birthday... but seeing as BOTH their birthdays are RIGHT NEXT TO MINE... there's no WAY they'd forget.
> 
> 
> 
> ARRRRGGGHHHH!!! I HATE MY FUCKING FAMILY!
> 
> This has been the worst fucking week in a VERY long time



Carla I'm so sorry you had a terrible week so far. Let me start the end of your week off well by saying HAPPY BIRTHDAY to one of the cutest and spunkiest chicks on Dims. I look forward to your postings!! The only thing positive that you can take away from the Grandparent experience is, CONGRATULATIONS on not inheriting the ASS KISSING gene!!! I don't possess that gene nor the ability either!!! I say what I want and sometimes I don't believe I was born with that part of your brain that filters thoughts before they are spill from your mouth. You should know by now that you have many friends/fans right here and we sure do love us some CarlaSixx!! I hope this made you feel better!! (((hugs)))


----------



## Surlysomething

Our computer system at work is getting an upgrade and some programs are unavailable. I confess to not enjoying the "hurry up and wait" portions of my day.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I'm am exceptionally giddy at the moment


----------



## Famouslastwords

CarlaSixx said:


> Pen pals and text pals are awesome!
> 
> -----
> 
> I went to visit my grandparents today. My granmother's bday is the 25th, mine is the 27th, and my grandfather's is the 28th. I show up with cards and giftcards and they didn't have anything for me. Didn't acknowledge me and didn't even say happy birthday.
> 
> That's THREE YEARS where they don't acknowledge my birthday or give me a gift. And yet... my brother shows up at their place for 2 minutes once a year on his birthday, and he gets a card, 20$, food, and some type of gadget to bring home.
> 
> THREE FUCKING YEARS where I'm just SHIT to them and my ass-kissing brother gets everything. You'd think maybe they just forgot my birthday... but seeing as BOTH their birthdays are RIGHT NEXT TO MINE... there's no WAY they'd forget.
> 
> 
> 
> ARRRRGGGHHHH!!! I HATE MY FUCKING FAMILY!
> 
> This has been the worst fucking week in a VERY long time



Don't buy them anything next year. In fact, don't even go over around their birthday and say you forgot. Maybe they'll get the hint, and even if they don't at least you'll feel better.


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC I just remembered something.

I have a reoccurring dream that I'm on Top Chef and all I remember how to cook is a dish my boyfriend and I call prison food...it's rice, cheese, chicken, cream of chicken soup, and corn all thrown together. So I make it for every elimination challenge and by some miracle I end up in the last five or six contestants, and I'm like wtf and I'm sweating bullets about making prison food again because in my dream that's all I know how to cook.

I also have another reoccurring dream that's similar in which I'm on American Idol and I can't sing very well and I'm always in the bottom but I always get just enough votes to not get voted off, and I'm about to go on stage and I haven't practiced at all so I sound worse and I think in the dream I just want them to vote me off already.

You'd think with these kinds of stressful dreams I wouldn't have dreams where I go out/to school naked, but you'd be wrong. Those are the champion of the worst. Especially since I'm fat.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I'm wigging out about money issues pretty bad. One bill that I forgot about fucked me over and now I don't know how I'm going to pay for my insurance... not to mention, going ahead, what I'll do for the next few months.


----------



## quackman

IC that it scares the heck out of me that my girlfriend is planning our wedding.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i'm sitting here glancing at my snoring, peaceful cat thinking of something harmless to throw at him and startle him awake.. I love my cat.. I like messing with him a lot too


----------



## bmann0413

Oh, I confess that I'm really a shy person. Even if I'm friends with someone, I'm still kinda reserved sometimes. I think I have trust issues.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I had more fun playing "I made a crockpot out of your jewelry box and im making you some good soup" with my 3 1/2 year old great neice...than I had on my last 5 dates combined.


----------



## spiritangel

Famouslastwords said:


> IC I just remembered something.
> 
> I have a reoccurring dream that I'm on Top Chef and all I remember how to cook is a dish my boyfriend and I call prison food...it's rice, cheese, chicken, cream of chicken soup, and corn all thrown together. So I make it for every elimination challenge and by some miracle I end up in the last five or six contestants, and I'm like wtf and I'm sweating bullets about making prison food again because in my dream that's all I know how to cook.
> 
> I also have another reoccurring dream that's similar in which I'm on American Idol and I can't sing very well and I'm always in the bottom but I always get just enough votes to not get voted off, and I'm about to go on stage and I haven't practiced at all so I sound worse and I think in the dream I just want them to vote me off already.
> 
> You'd think with these kinds of stressful dreams I wouldn't have dreams where I go out/to school naked, but you'd be wrong. Those are the champion of the worst. Especially since I'm fat.





wow I thought I might have been the only one to have the weird Idol dreams, I had a series of them where I got to the top two and was like how the hell did I get here I cant sing, I diddnt win though that would just be insane but I got a record deal and everything glad to know I am not the only one 

huggles


----------



## spiritangel

Famouslastwords said:


> IC I just remembered something.
> 
> I have a reoccurring dream that I'm on Top Chef and all I remember how to cook is a dish my boyfriend and I call prison food...it's rice, cheese, chicken, cream of chicken soup, and corn all thrown together. So I make it for every elimination challenge and by some miracle I end up in the last five or six contestants, and I'm like wtf and I'm sweating bullets about making prison food again because in my dream that's all I know how to cook.
> 
> I also have another reoccurring dream that's similar in which I'm on American Idol and I can't sing very well and I'm always in the bottom but I always get just enough votes to not get voted off, and I'm about to go on stage and I haven't practiced at all so I sound worse and I think in the dream I just want them to vote me off already.
> 
> You'd think with these kinds of stressful dreams I wouldn't have dreams where I go out/to school naked, but you'd be wrong. Those are the champion of the worst. Especially since I'm fat.





wow I thought I might have been the only one to have the weird Idol dreams, I had a series of them where I got to the top two and was like how the hell did I get here I cant sing, I diddnt win though that would just be insane but I got a record deal and everything glad to know I am not the only one 

huggles 

cept for the naked part, I am me I am fat but I look freaking amazing shrugs I dont get the nakey dreams and If I am I am usually ok with being naked go figure


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I hungout with my friend, watched Tim Burtons "9" and came home feeling .. well, just fuckin' groovy. 


...I Love Nights Like These. :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

spiritangel said:


> wow I thought I might have been the only one to have the weird Idol dreams, I had a series of them where I got to the top two and was like how the hell did I get here I cant sing, I diddnt win though that would just be insane but I got a record deal and everything glad to know I am not the only one
> 
> huggles
> 
> cept for the naked part, I am me I am fat but I look freaking amazing shrugs I dont get the nakey dreams and If I am I am usually ok with being naked go figure



I think the hugest part about the naked thing is I'm around people I KNOW don't want to see that AT ALL.

Also, I wouldn't say I'm a great singer but I'm not like off-key or anything. I can rock me some tunes occasionally if I have to, but I'm not that good or even close to American Idol quality. I wouldn't even make American Idol footage unless I sang Put It In My Mouth and that's for the bad footage.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I stayed up until 7am reading my first Danielle Steele book. "Big Girl" It was pretty good. Not the smutty romance novel i expected.. Maybe i'm not too familiar with her books


----------



## DearPrudence

HottiMegan said:


> IC I stayed up until 7am reading my first Danielle Steele book. "Big Girl" It was pretty good. Not the smutty romance novel i expected.. Maybe i'm not too familiar with her books



IC that one of my favorite smut books is "Too Much Temptation" by Lori Foster. Look it up, trust me.


----------



## rellis10

IC that I'm so close to the end of this short story....but I'm struggling to work up the imagination and just pure will to finish it. I'm doing my best though.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I pretended to be a slut last night and it was kinda fun  Not something I can do that much, though. Totally the opposite of what I'm really like, lol.


----------



## ValentineBBW

IC that I hate when I'm being ignored by someone and I have no idea if they just aren't in the mood to talk or if I've done something to piss them off and I have NO clue what I could have done or did! 

I know I haven't been very chatty or social lately, so I apologize if that has upset you or made your feel ignored.


----------



## LalaCity

IC that I'm really, really messy.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am addicted to candy canes


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I just _cannot_ wait! *happy siiiggghhh*


----------



## Linda

IC that Santa is finally done shopping this year.

Whew!!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that when hubby isn't sleeping next to me i sleep really badly. He stayed up all night to try out a new video game.. i was up every few hours.. So even with 12 hours of sleep, i'm tired. (i needed that sleep.. still sick)


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I haven't had a thought today that didn't involve chocolate in some way shape or form. *sigh*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My over-sleeping-due-to-being-sick is making me depressed. I'd rather not sleep at all, if I could.


----------



## Saoirse

ic that I'm finally done with facebook once and for all. Pretty much done with internet in general. I wanna be a hermit.


----------



## goofy girl

Hello goofy girl it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?


----------



## Blackjack

Saoirse said:


> ic that I'm finally done with facebook once and for all. Pretty much done with internet in general. I wanna be a hermit.



I was wondering where you got to. Was worried and planned on sending a PM tonight when I got home, but looks like you beat me to the punch. Glad you're okay-ish and just in a "GO AWAY INTERNETS" kind of thing.


----------



## Aliena

I confess that even though I have adversity in my life right now, I feel very blessed w/all the gifts given to me by God in life; i.e my hubby!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Saoirse said:


> ic that I'm finally done with facebook once and for all. Pretty much done with internet in general. I wanna be a hermit.


I wondered where you went! 
Saaaad. Don't be a hermit, We'll Miss you! =O


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

IC I recorded my first show (while NOT using VHS) on my first LCD TV, using Cable TV for the first time ever, and watched it after work today.

How did I get by without all this before now? LoL Glad I finally got to watch a football game again.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Watching Gene Simmons Family Jewels was a great experience tonight. But at the same time... it made me feel so unimportant. I mean... everyone has some type of hard life, and I guess I've had one, but... I don't feel like my story is as special as anyone else's. And that sucks, because I want to feel special, too


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I am usually very good at figuring out how to hook up TVs and components... but no matter what I do I can't get a signal. I had one yesterday, then I tried to get fancy and add my new blue ray player I picked up on black friday (online)... yeahhh. Now I've messed it all up, and even without the blue ray in the mix I can't figure out how to fix it.  I thought I had it configured exactly the way it was before... no dice.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I miss him...already.


----------



## CarlaSixx

After almost 2 years of hearing about E.L.F. cosmetics, I finally decided to Google it and check it out. The prices are to die for. I'm hoping I get to try these out one day soon. Maybe I'll look better with better makeup, lol.

Also... Books. OHMAHGAWWWW. I've decided my next "boyfriend" will be an awesome book. Hopefully a Kobo eReader for even more time together  lol.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I cannot wait for Sunday to get here to see the finale of Dexter. OMG, one of the best seasons, imo! I'm totally anxious to find out what's going to happen!! *squee!*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC The harder I try, the More I Fail miserably. Crash and burn, it's all I really do. I try to be nice, but it's just SO HARD. I'm starting to believe there are people purely born to be assholes, and I'm one of them.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC The harder I try, the More I Fail miserably. Crash and burn, it's all I really do. I try to be nice, but it's just SO HARD. I'm starting to believe there are people purely born to be assholes, and I'm one of them.



YPP we have talked a few times now you are one of the loveliest people I know dont loose heart dont give up sometimes it takes courage and persistance in the face of adversity but you will get there. Am around if you need to chat big squishy hugs


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I had a fantastic day today! Got to spend a lot of time talking to him, plus work today went very smoothly. Looking forward to many more days like this!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I have been breaking down in tears a lot lately thinking about how much my mother in law is missing out on. She stopped taking care of herself after her long time boyfriend died and it quickened her exit from life. She never got to meet Alex. She would have loved him. We have some of her old Christmas decorations and seeing them around sort of makes me melancholy about the holiday. The grief hits me hard sometimes and she's been gone for 3 years. You'd think that wound would start to scab over a little.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've had a good day. I got my money problem sorted, got a tattoo thing sorted, took myself out to lunch and made a plan to go out tomorrow to watch a movie. Once again, totally by myself. I kind of like it. 

I've been doing a lot of things alone lately. Though it feels like the worst time of the year to do it, lol. Sooooo cold outside! And I have to walk everywhere! Ah well... At least I'm getting the guts to do it. That's the most important thing.

But what really struck me was that while I was having lunch alone, a lady that was clearly there with her significant other was staring kind of sadly at me... Not in an "I feel bad for you" way, but more in a "I wish I were in your shoes" kind of way. It was odd. I don't remember ever getting a look like that before. It was definitely different.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I'm really tired of people who sit on and hijack every single thread in the forums and post irrelevant pics.


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> IC I'm really tired of people who sit on and hijack every single thread in the forums and post irrelevant pics.



amen to this


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am going to brave a Cookie decorating party with a 3, 4, 7, and 11 year old. I can tolerate children until they get mouthy and unruly--then I want to duct tape their mouths, duct tape them to their seats and then sing Christmas Carols until their ears bleed whil tape it (I wouldn't do that in real life although it is a nice fantasy). Unfortunately some of the children are undisciplined and mouthy children. I worry that it's going to be a nightmare.


----------



## JulieD

IC that I am still learning...I know who I am and what I want., but there are times in my life that I feel confused and lost...those are the times that I end up growing the most... finding my way, accepting my flaws, and learning to love myrself a little more. I have dreams and aspirations, that I now know I have the strength and resiliency to obtain and be victorious in. Life is not easy, but it does get easier...:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm noticing quite the trend here lately.

It seems like there are quite a few people that ONLY use this site to bitch and complain about their life. They add nothing to any threads other than the ones that are for confessing shitty things in their lives. I mean it's great to have a place to vent but it would be nice if they contributed to more threads on the board and support other members. The narcissitic behaviour is so tiring.

Yeah, yeah. I could block them. But you can't completely block anyone so I don't bother.

I just confess that I find it very lame.


----------



## Mathias

IC it hasn't hit me that Christmas is in 15 days.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I see a trend here, too. There are far too many people tearing down other people for posting what is going on in their lives whether it is good or bad. NOT everyone in this world has a wonderfully terrific life with all the comforts that life can afford...such as a place to live, jobs, family who love us and friends that we can count on. Not everyone on these forums is living a life that they are proud of and MANY of us are suffering and grieving the loss of a loved one. Not everyone's life is a fairytale with a happy ending. I, for one--am unemployed, physically ill, carless, poor as a church mouse, alone, grieving the loss of my mother and an uncle, living in a house that I don't pay for, and having to rely on the kindness of others to get through life right now. That's not easy to do considering that I've always been independant and helped OTHERS. I've never been the one who needed help. Those of us who don't have such fantastic lives or family or friends--need a SAFE place to come and talk about it without feeling the worry about whether of not others will tear us down. 
What you might find lame and narcissistic are actually my attempts (and possibly other peoples attempts) to keep myself from spiraling into the worst depression of my lifetime...so yeah right now I don't have these happy-go-lucky posts that would put everyone beyond the moon with happiness, I don't write a whole lot of positive things right now...but that is a reflection of how things are going in my life. What I DO have is compassion for and an understanding of what others might be going through in these tough economic times. I do have a sensitivity for others and do not post my thoughts about how THEIR posting might ruin MY day. I instead offer up kindness,comfort, kudos, thank you's and rep points to those people who are brave enough to share what's going on in their lives, even if what they are writing might not pass muster with the reps at Disney.


----------



## Mathias

Surlysomething said:


> I'm noticing quite the trend here lately.
> 
> It seems like there are quite a few people that ONLY use this site to bitch and complain about their life. They add nothing to any threads other than the ones that are for confessing shitty things in their lives. I mean it's great to have a place to vent but it would be nice if they contributed to more threads on the board and support other members. The narcissitic behaviour is so tiring.
> 
> Yeah, yeah. I could block them. But you can't completely block anyone so I don't bother.
> 
> I just confess that I find it very lame.



...Then again it's called "Random Confessions" Not "I always need to be happy every damn waking moment."  Like you said, it's a trend and typically trends don't last very long.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Someone totally just made my day. I'm so greatful I met them, they nearly made me forget I was sick. We only talked on facebook for an hour, but still, it was .. great. :happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that every day is so much better than the day before, ever since he came into my life.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> ...Then again it's called "Random Confessions" Not "I always need to be happy every damn waking moment."  Like you said, it's a trend and typically trends don't last very long.


 

Exactly. And I said MY confession. 

But thanks for yours. Really? Really?!


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I see a trend here, too. There are far too many people tearing down other people for posting what is going on in their lives whether it is good or bad. NOT everyone in this world has a wonderfully terrific life with all the comforts that life can afford...such as a place to live, jobs, family who love us and friends that we can count on. Not everyone on these forums is living a life that they are proud of and MANY of us are suffering and grieving the loss of a loved one. Not everyone's life is a fairytale with a happy ending. I, for one--am unemployed, physically ill, carless, poor as a church mouse, alone, grieving the loss of my mother and an uncle, living in a house that I don't pay for, and having to rely on the kindness of others to get through life right now. That's not easy to do considering that I've always been independant and helped OTHERS. I've never been the one who needed help. Those of us who don't have such fantastic lives or family or friends--need a SAFE place to come and talk about it without feeling the worry about whether of not others will tear us down.
> What you might find lame and narcissistic are actually my attempts (and possibly other peoples attempts) to keep myself from spiraling into the worst depression of my lifetime...so yeah right now I don't have these happy-go-lucky posts that would put everyone beyond the moon with happiness, I don't write a whole lot of positive things right now...but that is a reflection of how things are going in my life. What I DO have is compassion for and an understanding of what others might be going through in these tough economic times. I do have a sensitivity for others and do not post my thoughts about how THEIR posting might ruin MY day. I instead offer up kindness,comfort, kudos, thank you's and rep points to those people who are brave enough to share what's going on in their lives, even if what they are writing might not pass muster with the reps at Disney.


 

You know what? If I wanted to pick you out personally, I would have. I'm not a shy, little wall flower who is vague and condescending. I mentioned a trend I was seeing. So be it if you see it in yourself. That is not my fault. It was MY confession. If you choose to be petty and small about it, then maybe you do fit the trend. Right? I mean really. 

You found all the time to write about it? Wow. I find that pretty sad.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Some of you kill me.

Merry Christmas to all the whiners out there.


----------



## TraciJo67

Surlysomething said:


> You know what? If I wanted to pick you out personally, I would have. I'm not a shy, little wall flower who is vague and condescending. I mentioned a trend I was seeing. So be it if you see it in yourself. That is not my fault. It was MY confession. If you choose to be petty and small about it, then maybe you do fit the trend. Right? I mean really.
> 
> You found all the time to write about it? Wow. I find that pretty sad.


 
For someone with the username 'Surlysomething' ...

well, ok. You just made your own point.

That's really quite insensitive, and this is coming from someone who isn't exactly known for having a lot of internet sensitivity.


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> For someone with the username 'Surlysomething' ...
> 
> well, ok. You just made your own point.
> 
> That's really quite insensitive, and this is coming from someone who isn't exactly known for having a lot of internet sensitivity.


 

What was insensitive about it, Traci? I never mentioned names. It's a trend i'm seeing by the same people that post over and over again looking for sympathy and a pat on the back. I just wish they would contribute a bit on the board. No harm, no foul. And again, MY CONFESSION. Good lord. I also confess that I don't like pickles.

BAM!


----------



## CastingPearls

I confess that I love pickles and I think people (general anti-pickle people) need to stop picking on pickles to make themselves feel superior over pickle lovers.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> I confess that I love pickles and I think people (general anti-pickle people) need to stop picking on pickles to make themselves feel superior over pickle lovers.


 

Ever since I was a little kid my family knew that pickle juice touching me was a fate worse than death. They would flick pickle juice at me and I would scream like I was on fire. Hahaha.

But i'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend your pickle sensibilities. :bow: But it really was just MY CONFESSION.


----------



## Lovelyone

Maybe I do fit the trend...perhaps that's why I felt the need to respond to your insensitive message. Have you EVER read any of your own posts? 
You are literally insulting yourself with that first posting. YOU FIT THE TREND. Have you thought about taking your own advice and "contributing to more threads on the boards and support other members"? I don't know how anyone else feels, but you aren't exactly supportive of others with these nasty insensitive postings, are you? And as for narcissistic...let's talk about how you've turned someone else's postings about their troubles into a soapbox for your contempt of those same individuals that you are asking us to support. 


[/quote=Surlysomething;1624863]Haha. Some of you kill me.

Merry Christmas to all the whiners out there.


[/quote]



Surlysomething said:


> I'm noticing quite the trend here lately.
> 
> It seems like there are quite a few people that ONLY use this site to bitch and complain about their life. They add nothing to any threads other than the ones that are for confessing shitty things in their lives. I mean it's great to have a place to vent but it would be nice if they contributed to more threads on the board and support other members. The narcissitic behaviour is so tiring.
> 
> Yeah, yeah. I could block them. But you can't completely block anyone so I don't bother.
> 
> I just confess that I find it very lame.


 


Surlysomething said:


> You know what? If I wanted to pick you out personally, I would have. I'm not a shy, little wall flower who is vague and condescending. I mentioned a trend I was seeing. So be it if you see it in yourself. That is not my fault. It was MY confession. If you choose to be petty and small about it, then maybe you do fit the trend. Right? I mean really.
> 
> You found all the time to write about it? Wow. I find that pretty sad.


 


Surlysomething said:


> What was insensitive about it, Traci? I never mentioned names. It's a trend i'm seeing by the same people that post over and over again looking for sympathy and a pat on the back. I just wish they would contribute a bit on the board. No harm, no foul. And again, MY CONFESSION. Good lord. I also confess that I don't like pickles.
> 
> BAM!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dammit, I can't rep Lovely again. Someone help. lol


----------



## Lovelyone

In a Glenda the good witch voice I say:

I confess that I feel really technologically disadvantaged cos I can't figure out my new tv remote. (well its not new, but its new to me.) 

*shoots rainbows out of her butt and spits glitter as she speaks so as to brighten up her confession*


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> *shoots rainbows out of her butt and spits glitter as she speaks



How do I make this my signature?


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> How do I make this my signature?


lol I think that you can do it where you edit your profile.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> Maybe I do fit the trend...perhaps that's why I felt the need to respond to your insensitive message. Have you EVER read any of your own posts?
> You are literally insulting yourself with that first posting. YOU FIT THE TREND. Have you thought about taking your own advice and "contributing to more threads on the boards and support other members"? I don't know how anyone else feels, but you aren't exactly supportive of others with these nasty insensitive postings, are you? And as for narcissistic...let's talk about how you've turned someone else's postings about their troubles into a soapbox for your contempt of those same individuals that you are asking us to support.
> 
> 
> [/quote=Surlysomething;1624863]Haha. Some of you kill me.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the whiners out there.




You're the exact reason I posted what I did. Blah blah blah, whine whine whine.

Get some counseling.


----------



## Mathias

Surlysomething said:


> You're the exact reason I posted what I did. Blah blah blah, whine whine whine.
> 
> Get some counseling.



Get some empathy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that the confession thread is not for confessions unless you agree with the confession. If you don't agree with said confession, apparently it's ok to rip apart the person.

So, this really isn't a true confession board.  


Lame-O.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> Get some empathy.



Empathy for what? Did you even read my post? I didn't mention names.
Clean your glasses and check your head.


----------



## Mathias

Surlysomething said:


> You're the exact reason I posted what I did. Blah blah blah, whine whine whine.
> 
> Get some counseling.





Surlysomething said:


> Empathy for what? Did you even read my post? I didn't mention names.
> Clean your glasses and check your head.



Take your own advice. You didn't read your post obviously.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Surlysomething said:


> You're the exact reason I posted what I did. Blah blah blah, whine whine whine.
> 
> Get some counseling.



Those who cry "WITCH!" to others are the most likely to be a witch. This seems particularly cold.

Counseling is a wonderful option for many of us. I'd invite you to try it, too.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that this back and forth confuses me. We all have our own opinions, and our own trials in life. Dims is a soft place to fall for a lot of people (myself included), a place to vent, and therefore maybe feel a bit better about ourselves in the process. Does it really matter who or how one does it....really?


----------



## Surlysomething

Are you all kidding me? I made a confession in a thread.
In no way did I point any fingers at any one specific. I mentioned a trend.

Unbelievable.

Now I just think it's hilarious. You're personally attacking me for something that didn't personally attack anyone.

I don't like pickles. Maybe that will really hurt pickle shop owner's feelings. Oops. Don't confess that. You're not being empathetic to the poor pickles out there. Lovelyone took MY confession and made it personal and you all sided with her - and it wasn't personal at all. And the hilarious thing is that she wasn't even on my radar when I confessed my feelings. Haha.

You're all cracking me up!


----------



## Mathias

Surlysomething said:


> You're the exact reason I posted what I did. Blah blah blah, whine whine whine.
> 
> Get some counseling.



Actually you did.


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> For someone with the username 'Surlysomething' ...
> 
> well, ok. You just made your own point.
> 
> That's really quite insensitive, and this is coming from someone who isn't exactly known for having a lot of internet sensitivity.




And you have NO idea how I got my username, Traci. But that came pretty close to a personal attack, right? Riiiight.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> Actually you did.



Ha. She proved it now. But she wasn't on my radar before that.

Don't you have anything better to do than involve yourself in something that had nothing to do with you? Really?

Really?


----------



## Mathias

Surlysomething said:


> Ha. She proved it now. But she wasn't on my radar before that.
> 
> Don't you have anything better to do than involve yourself in something that had nothing to do with you? Really?
> 
> Really?



I can participate in whatever discussion I please.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> I can participate in whatever discussion I please.




How old are you? Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh...I confess that I think








Sorry, Casting Pearls. Have at me.


----------



## Mathias

Surlysomething said:


> How old are you? Haha.



22. Did someone hijack your account? Or are you just having a boring Friday night?


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> 22. Did someone hijack your account? Or are you just having a boring Friday night?




Right back atcha.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Surly, I'm being serious here. Are you okay? This lashing out "how old are you" "get some counseling" could be from a cruel spirit, but I don't think that's you. Picking fights and hurting other peoples feelings on the internet probably isn't what the doctor ordered, even if it's making you feel better now.

My confession is that I just really hate it when people do what you're doing so much more than when others whine. Those other posts can be unread if I chose, but when one member goes on the warpath for no apparent reason, it stands out.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

CastingPearls said:


> How do I make this my signature?



Just quote the post you want to put in your signature, copy the whole quoted post, and paste it into your signature in your CP


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I've read all these posts and that I've prayed for people on these forums who I didn't even know cos they were having a rough day, suffering a loss, feeling down or just suffering from life's trials and tribulations. I've witnessed sadness, happiness, arguments, excitement, ideas, disapproval, life, moral support, encouragement, and love on these forums and not once did I ever think that someone was whining. What is most insulting is that this is a FORUMS...a board where people of all ages, races, creeds, mindsets and such can come and post their opinions, thoughts, and yes..even discouragements. I don't recall there being a rule on this thread that said that everything on this thread had to be positive and enlightening enough to please EVERY SINGLE POSTER and/or READER. I've prayed for people who just seemed to need a prayer even if they didn't ask for one (even if I wasn't particularly fond of them or in agreement with them). I have never before regretted praying for anyone, but I have a twinge of regret today. 
I can see now why so many of our old posters have left and gone to greener pastures. I can understand how they might feel pressured to leave these forums out of the concern that what they have to say, or that their ideas might be offensive to someone else or that they might become the center of a flame war from just posting something about themselves that might not be important to others...but is necessary for them to get off their chests.
ETA: I don't know about anyone else but I am moving on to a new subject and not responding to any other discourteous responses.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I've read all these posts and that I've prayed for people on these forums who I didn't even know cos they were having a rough day, suffering a loss, feeling down or just suffering from life's trials and tribulations. I've witnessed sadness, happiness, arguments, excitement, ideas, disapproval, life, moral support, encouragement, and love on these forums and not once did I ever think that someone was whining. What is most insulting is that this is a FORUMS...a board where people of all ages, races, creeds, mindsets and such can come and post their opinions, thoughts, and yes..even discouragements. I don't recall there being a rule on this thread that said that everything on this thread had to be positive and enlightening enough to please EVERY SINGLE POSTER and/or READER. I've prayed for people who just seemed to need a prayer even if they didn't ask for one (even if I wasn't particularly fond of them or in agreement with them). I have never before regretted praying for anyone, but I have a twinge of regret today.
> I can see now why so many of our old posters have left and gone to greener pastures. I can understand how they might feel pressured to leave these forums out of the concern that what they have to say, or that their ideas might be offensive to someone else or that they might become the center of a flame war from just posting something about themselves that might not be important to others...but is necessary for them to get off their chests.
> ETA: I don't know about anyone else but I am moving on to a new subject and not responding to any other discourteous responses.




It wasn't about YOU. But, wow.

And that's that.


----------



## Lovelyone

*ignored*

I confess that I am like a kid in a candy store right now. I asked my bro-in-law to go out in this icky weather and get me some food coloring, cookie sugar and sprinkles and chocolate chips for my baking tomorrow (and, after working 12 hours today--he did it!). The kids are way excited and I might just bake the cookies tonight while they are sleeping so that they can get right to the decorating in the morning! *Does the happy dance*


----------



## HottiMegan

Have fun with the cookies  We're doing our baking next weekend. I have to get out my cookie bible and pick about 5 batches of cookies. I might even do a sugar cookie house too


----------



## Lovelyone

HottiMegan said:


> Have fun with the cookies  We're doing our baking next weekend. I have to get out my cookie bible and pick about 5 batches of cookies. I might even do a sugar cookie house too


 
Thank you Megan. oh, a sugar cookie house? Is that hard to accomplish? I hope that you have a blast doing them, too. I have a terrible habit of perusing recipe sites all year long and getting new recipes to try out for christmas. I think I've got about 250 cookie recipes and had to whittle them down to 4. I made like ten piles and named them "not this year", "Yes, definitely", "Maybe" and so forth. LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> Thank you Megan. oh, a sugar cookie house? Is that hard to accomplish? I hope that you have a blast doing them, too. I have a terrible habit of perusing recipe sites all year long and getting new recipes to try out for christmas. I think I've got about 250 cookie recipes and had to whittle them down to 4. I made like ten piles and named them "not this year", "Yes, definitely", "Maybe" and so forth. LOL



I made a paper template when i made my last sugar house. I do eggless baking so i can't eat the store bought cookie houses. I use the tubes of colored frosting to put it together and it works well. 
I have a big book of only cookie recipes my mom bought me years ago for Christmas. I usually go through that for my baking. This year i want to make a cookie i remember faintly from childhood. A cheesecake type cookie. i am hoping my mom remembers and has the recipe.. i may have to turn to google for it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am SO excited for Bulk Barn to open tomorrow! 

also... I totally geeked out today. Lol. Went to the bookstore again, bought three books (one a present for mom) and a necklace. I also wanted to get bookmarks. For how much I spend at that store, I should get a discount or something. Lol. 

Also, I decided to go out today in one of my wigs and people kept stopping me to comment on it  They all thought it was real and they all made nice comments. I thought it was great!  so I might go out in my purple one tomorrow for the heck of it.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I had no idea Anne Hathaway could sing. Her cover of Moon River is fantastic.


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> IC that I had no idea Anne Hathaway could sing. Her cover of Moon River is fantastic.



you def havent seen ella enchanted then, she has a great voice


----------



## Mathias

spiritangel said:


> you def havent seen ella enchanted then, she has a great voice



No I have not.


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> No I have not.



then you need to watch it  its awesome I so want it and like a gazzillion other movies on dvd but erm when faced witht he choice craft supplies or movies hmm yeah craft supplies win


----------



## HottiMegan

I second that on Ella. It was a really fun movie and she sings very well.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

activistfatgirl said:


> Surly, I'm being serious here. Are you okay? This lashing out "how old are you" "get some counseling" could be from a cruel spirit, but I don't think that's you. Picking fights and hurting other peoples feelings on the internet probably isn't what the doctor ordered, even if it's making you feel better now.
> 
> My confession is that I just really hate it when people do what you're doing so much more than when others whine. Those other posts can be unread if I chose, but when one member goes on the warpath for no apparent reason, it stands out.



Unfortunately, this is not unusual behavior for her.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Unfortunately, this is not unusual behavior for her.




Excuse me? And you're a moderator on this site? Wow.

There was absolutely NOTHING wrong with my original confession. Lovelyone decided to take it* personally, *so I got a little personal back. But thanks for chiming in with your opinion as i'm sure it means so much to so many. 

This place is hilarious!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Surlysomething said:


> Excuse me? And you're a moderator on this site? Wow.
> 
> There was absolutely NOTHING wrong with my original confession. Lovelyone decided to take it* personally, *so I got a little personal back. But thanks for chiming in with your opinion as i'm sure it means so much to so many.
> 
> This place is hilarious!



Nope, I quit months ago as a mod.  Thanks for proving my point even further though. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nope, I quit months ago as a mod.  Thanks for proving my point even further though. :bow:



You never proved anything to me or anyone else, i'm sure. I won't back down or apologize for having the opinions I do. I mentioned a *trend*, I didn't mention specific people. I'm pretty disappointed though as it's the same people that constantly stir the pot and single out the same people time and time again. 

I posted what I did because I think that during this time of year, specifically, people should show more empathy and good will to others than to focus *solely on themselves*. And you know what? It makes you feel better in the process, so it's also a gift to you as well. But for some reason you've all turned it in to a bashing session on me. I never _mentioned anyone personally_, just a trend i've been seeing. If people can't see _that _they need to clean their brains. 

I feel terrible for people when they're going through hard times, but it's not easy to feel empathy to the ones that only come here to complain and don't offer anything else to the community.


----------



## rellis10

Can we please stop this bickering now? Forget about it and move on, it's just being disruptive.


----------



## CastingPearls

I second that emotion. Let's all move on please.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

In light of the recent 'trend' in posts, I would give my unsolicited $0.02.

On one hand, Lovelyone, et al. are right: This forum, indeed numerous threads on here, are for people to share their experiences, fears, depressions, fantasies, nightmares, etc.. For many who don't have much of a social life, or for many who have a massive network of friends that exists solely online, this is their only common ground. We've seen the birth of relationships, children, friends and corresponding deaths of the same on here. There's something for everyone here, from the most extreme fetishist to someone who just wants to meet that Mr/Ms Right. To reference Her Royal Badness Martha Stewart, Dims is a good thing.

However, Surly is also right. There is also an EXTREME amount of attention whoring on here. I would go so far that it's one of the secondary outlets for which the Internet serves it's purpose. There are threads such as this, where confessions and/or asking for attention/advice is highly appropriate--the title encourages users to confess things, sometimes which otherwise might not get out. To some it's a panacea, therapeutic confessions for various reasons, even if for fun. To others it's a broken record of continued bad choices, behaviors or an overall unwillingness to Get With The Program, repeated over and over again to a public that is to some degree sympathetic, but in others annoyed.

This doesn't mean that either party is right or wrong. It is what it is and sometimes we just have to bite the bullet and let someone vent. This is a time where everyone needs to take a step back, and realize we are all entitled to our respective opinions, regardless of the implied superdickery on both sides. Some people rely on the input of others as a form of therapy, others see that cry for help as a sign of weakness. You can't please everyone all the time.

One of the few lessons I've learned about this place is a) Try not to make it personal (unless they do first) and b) Don't yell fire in a crowded room. If you have a thread titled "I want to marry the biggest woman I can find," the most jackwagon thing someone can do is to go in and pooh-pooh that person's decision. That opinion wasn't welcome, but yet you open yourself up to it by the mere title and content of the thread. Opening your heart up on here (or pretty much anywhere on the Internet) means you have the potential for people to soothe it and tell you what it wants to hear, while others will choose to piss all over it. Sometimes the pissers do it to make you grow some backbone, while others do it just for spite. It's your job to discern the tough love from the asshattery, and hopefully tolerate both with maturity and aplomb.


----------



## JulieD

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> In light of the recent 'trend' in posts, I would give my unsolicited $0.02.
> 
> On one hand, Lovelyone, et al. are right: This forum, indeed numerous threads on here, are for people to share their experiences, fears, depressions, fantasies, nightmares, etc.. For many who don't have much of a social life, or for many who have a massive network of friends that exists solely online, this is their only common ground. We've seen the birth of relationships, children, friends and corresponding deaths of the same on here. There's something for everyone here, from the most extreme fetishist to someone who just wants to meet that Mr/Ms Right. To reference Her Royal Badness Martha Stewart, Dims is a good thing.
> 
> However, Surly is also right. There is also an EXTREME amount of attention whoring on here. I would go so far that it's one of the secondary outlets for which the Internet serves it's purpose. There are threads such as this, where confessions and/or asking for attention/advice is highly appropriate--the title encourages users to confess things, sometimes which otherwise might not get out. To some it's a panacea, therapeutic confessions for various reasons, even if for fun. To others it's a broken record of continued bad choices, behaviors or an overall unwillingness to Get With The Program, repeated over and over again to a public that is to some degree sympathetic, but in others annoyed.
> 
> This doesn't mean that either party is right or wrong. It is what it is and sometimes we just have to bite the bullet and let someone vent. This is a time where everyone needs to take a step back, and realize we are all entitled to our respective opinions, regardless of the implied superdickery on both sides. Some people rely on the input of others as a form of therapy, others see that cry for help as a sign of weakness. You can't please everyone all the time.
> 
> One of the few lessons I've learned about this place is a) Try not to make it personal (unless they do first) and b) Don't yell fire in a crowded room. If you have a thread titled "I want to marry the biggest woman I can find," the most jackwagon thing someone can do is to go in and pooh-pooh that person's decision. That opinion wasn't welcome, but yet you open yourself up to it by the mere title and content of the thread. Opening your heart up on here (or pretty much anywhere on the Internet) means you have the potential for people to soothe it and tell you what it wants to hear, while others will choose to piss all over it. Sometimes the pissers do it to make you grow some backbone, while others do it just for spite. It's your job to discern the tough love from the asshattery, and hopefully tolerate both with maturity and aplomb.



i just thought that this was well said...and it needed to be said again


----------



## supersoup

IC I'm currently trying to balance my laptop on my belly while in bed because I'm freezing. I'm also watching Showgirls on Netflix. I'm weird.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

supersoup said:


> IC I'm currently trying to balance my laptop on my belly while in bed because I'm freezing. I'm also watching Showgirls on Netflix. I'm weird.



laptop belly balancing heats you up?


----------



## supersoup

Ruby Ripples said:


> laptop belly balancing heats you up?



The blankets in bed will at some point!


----------



## liz (di-va)

CarlaSixx said:


> I am SO excited for Bulk Barn to open tomorrow


I thought maybe this was a fat girl store! (I looked it up)


----------



## Saoirse

Ic I'm drunl an d horny qas fuck


----------



## Lovelyone

Sucks, sucks, sucks, sucks, sucks, sucks, sucks.
I am going to say it and I don't really care if I get put on time out for voicing my opinion. This thread sucks big fat donkey d*ck. It used to be one of my favorite threads. I felt safe coming here and posting what I was feeling. I do not feel that way anymore. I USED to post on a lot of other threads. I used to post on the joke thread, and the happy thread, and music thread, and quite a few other threads...but I stopped feeling safe in posting THERE, too. 

Honestly, it sucks. It sucks that ONE person can get a nit up her ass and throw the whole thing out of whack. It sucks that posters can't come to a thread that says "Random single confessions" and type what they are feeling, thinking, blah blah blah without being tossed into the ring for a right royal ass f*ck without lube. It sucks that you can't post your confession and NOT have some rude person with their nose out of joint put in THIER .02 on what they think about your post. IT sucks that those who have issue with what they read from others can't just put that person in IGNORE (there is a function...try using it). 
You know what sucks? It sucks that a person who basically does NOTHING but follows ONE poster around with her nose up his ass--contributes NOTHING to the forums but yet can call out others who DO contribute to MANY other threads in positive ways for doing JUST WHAT THEY ARE DOING NOW.
IT sucks that when someone says "Let's just move on", that we can't seem to do it without adding our own two cents, dig or comment in FIRST. It sucks that posters who weren't even involved in the initial disagreement seem to think its THIER obligation to tell the rest of us how to post when they themselves have had forums issues in the past. SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS. Now...I wonder did that make anyone upset with me cos I was such a downer? If it did...too f*cking bad. I suppose now you will be free of whiney posts for about two weeks or so...so have a nice time with it.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Lovelyone said:


> Sucks, sucks, sucks, sucks, sucks, sucks, sucks.
> I am going to say it and I don't really care if I get put on time out for voicing my opinion. This thread sucks big fat donkey d*ck. It used to be one of my favorite threads. I felt safe coming here and posting what I was feeling. I do not feel that way anymore. I USED to post on a lot of other threads. I used to post on the joke thread, and the happy thread, and music thread, and quite a few other threads...but I stopped feeling safe in posting THERE, too.
> 
> Honestly, it sucks. It sucks that ONE person can get a nit up her ass and throw the whole thing out of whack. It sucks that posters can't come to a thread that says "Random single confessions" and type what they are feeling, thinking, blah blah blah without being tossed into the ring for a right royal ass f*ck without lube. It sucks that you can't post your confession and NOT have some rude person with their nose out of joint put in THIER .02 on what they think about your post. IT sucks that those who have issue with what they read from others can't just put that person in IGNORE (there is a function...try using it).
> You know what sucks? It sucks that a person who basically does NOTHING but follows ONE poster around with her nose up his ass--contributes NOTHING to the forums but yet can call out others who DO contribute to MANY other threads in positive ways for doing JUST WHAT THEY ARE DOING NOW.
> IT sucks that when someone says "Let's just move on", that we can't seem to do it without adding our own two cents, dig or comment in FIRST. It sucks that posters who weren't even involved in the initial disagreement seem to think its THIER obligation to tell the rest of us how to post when they themselves have had forums issues in the past. SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS. Now...I wonder did that make anyone upset with me cos I was such a downer? If it did...too f*cking bad. I suppose now you will be free of whiney posts for about two weeks or so...so have a nice time with it.



Aand boom goes the dynamite...


----------



## CarlaSixx

liz (di-va) said:


> I thought maybe this was a fat girl store! (I looked it up)



OMGah it's a piece of Heaven! lol. And this one has biiiig sliding doors instead of really close together security pole things. Fat people can go and buy in bulk freely at this one compared to most :d And I'm SOOOO happy about that!!!

---------

IC I saw 3 guys I wouldn't mind jumping while out shopping tonight. 
One day my vow to be a good girl is gonna crumble. I can feel it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tantrum much?


----------



## Lovelyone

Famouslastwords said:


> Tantrum much?


 
Not much...but I was long overdue.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Lovelyone said:


> Not much...but I was long overdue.



I can get behind that.


----------



## gobettiepurple

I confess that I wish I could confess some things, but I fear that people might get the wrong impression and then assume things that just werent true or mistakenly attributed to me . . .


----------



## Lovelyone

gobettiepurple said:


> I confess that I wish I could confess some things, but I fear that people might get the wrong impression and then assume things that just werent true or mistakenly attributed to me . . .


 
I feel your pain Bettie. I soothe that pain by eating chocolate and forgetting about it.


----------



## cinnamitch

Lovelyone said:


> I feel your pain Bettie. I soothe that pain by eating chocolate and forgetting about it.



I confess i want that chocolate.


----------



## Lovelyone

cinnamitch said:


> I confess i want that chocolate.


 
I will share.


----------



## gobettiepurple

Lovelyone said:


> I will share.



Chocolate . . . the magic word! yay!:eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

IC one time after coming home from seeing Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban for the second or third time I had to take a poop. It was a particularly difficult poop, however, as it didn't want to come out. It suddenly occurred to me that maybe if I said EXPECTO PETRONUM, maybe it would come out. So there I sat...on the toilet...chanting EXPECTO PETRONUM and slowly my poop came out bit by bit. When I was finished. I wiped and flushed. And I told my bf. Hey maybe I should call it something else...something morelike a PetrANUS charm.


----------



## Lovelyone

Famouslastwords said:


> IC one time after coming home from seeing Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban for the second or third time I had to take a poop. It was a particularly difficult poop, however, as it didn't want to come out. It suddenly occurred to me that maybe if I said EXPECTO PETRONUM, maybe it would come out. So there I sat...on the toilet...chanting EXPECTO PETRONUM and slowly my poop came out bit by bit. When I was finished. I wiped and flushed. And I told my bf. Hey maybe I should call it something else...something morelike a PetrANUS charm.



What does this have to do with chocolate?  wait, nevermind, dont answer that.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Lovelyone said:


> What does this have to do with chocolate?  wait, nevermind, dont answer that.



Milk Milk Lemonade 'round the corner is where Fudge is made


----------



## gobettiepurple

Famouslastwords said:


> IC one time after coming home from seeing Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban for the second or third time I had to take a poop. It was a particularly difficult poop, however, as it didn't want to come out. It suddenly occurred to me that maybe if I said EXPECTO PETRONUM, maybe it would come out. So there I sat...on the toilet...chanting EXPECTO PETRONUM and slowly my poop came out bit by bit. When I was finished. I wiped and flushed. And I told my bf. Hey maybe I should call it something else...something morelike a PetrANUS charm.





Lovelyone said:


> What does this have to do with chocolate?  wait, nevermind, dont answer that.



omg, I am dying of laughter . . .


----------



## HottiMegan

Famouslastwords said:


> IC one time after coming home from seeing Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban for the second or third time I had to take a poop. It was a particularly difficult poop, however, as it didn't want to come out. It suddenly occurred to me that maybe if I said EXPECTO PETRONUM, maybe it would come out. So there I sat...on the toilet...chanting EXPECTO PETRONUM and slowly my poop came out bit by bit. When I was finished. I wiped and flushed. And I told my bf. Hey maybe I should call it something else...something morelike a PetrANUS charm.



IC I laughed really hard at this. I'm happy i'm not the only one that makes poop jokes with my loved one


----------



## cinnamitch

HottiMegan said:


> IC I laughed really hard at this. I'm happy i'm not the only one that makes poop jokes with my loved one



Trust me it's not just with her loved one


----------



## Famouslastwords

cinnamitch said:


> Trust me it's not just with her loved one



But Cinnabitch, I love you too.

Unless you mean the times I sent pictures of poop to wagimawr and divals. Does that count as joking about poop?


----------



## Lovelyone

gobettiepurple said:


> omg, I am dying of laughter . . .


 
I am just thankful that she didn't mention peanuts or corn.


----------



## cinnamitch

Lovelyone said:


> I am just thankful that she didn't mention peanuts or corn.



( spitting out popcorn and salted peanuts):blink:


----------



## gobettiepurple

cinnamitch said:


> ( spitting out popcorn and salted peanuts):blink:



omg, lovely and cinna, how did you know I was eating popcorn and watching what was developing on the boards! lol! 

STALKERS!


----------



## Lovelyone

gobettiepurple said:


> omg, lovely and cinna, how did you know I was eating popcorn and watching what was developing on the boards! lol!
> 
> STALKERS!


 
I am a stalker, btw, didn't your mamma ever tell you not to type in the dark cos it will mess with your eye sight?


----------



## gobettiepurple

Lovelyone said:


> I am a stalker, btw, didn't your mamma ever tell you not to type in the dark cos it will mess with your eye sight?



"the phone call is coming from inside your house!"

aaaahhhh! [insert scary musice here]

my momma didn't raise no fool, by the way!


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I have laughed more in the past hour than I have in the entire week!.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ok..so my husband had to tell me what FML meant last night.

I'm a dork..lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I can't believe how many people have never seen the movie "Blacula" 

..REALLY? 

That Movie "Rox0rz my socks0rz" ..Lol. 
(Yeah. YEAH. PH33R My Mad L337 Sk1lz.]


----------



## Famouslastwords

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..so my husband had to tell me what FML meant last night.
> 
> I'm a dork..lol



Yeah but did he say FML before he had to explain it to you? Cuz if he did...ouch.


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> But Cinnabitch, I love you too.
> 
> Unless you mean the times I sent pictures of poop to wagimawr and divals. Does that count as joking about poop?



My corneas are still scarred.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Alicia Rose said:


> My corneas are still scarred.



Shut up, you loved it. If I keep telling you that enough maybe one day you'll believe it.


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> Shut up, you loved it. If I keep telling you that enough maybe one day you'll believe it.



I think that's a lie from the mouth! 

You always knew that special way to make me gag.:wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Alicia Rose said:


> I think that's a lie from the mouth!
> 
> You always knew that special way to make me gag.:wubu:



What was your cell # again?


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> What was your cell # again?



Nooo don't send me pictures of poop x_x


----------



## Famouslastwords

Alicia Rose said:


> Nooo don't send me pictures of poop x_x



But this is an especially huge log cos sin (haha math joke) with corn, peanuts, and maybe even some cashews!


----------



## Donna

I had to look "FML" up in the Urban Dictionary because neither my husband nor I knew what it meant. I am shocked. 

















Okay, not really.


----------



## The Fez

French Man Lips


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Donna said:


> I had to look "FML" up in the Urban Dictionary because neither my husband nor I knew what it meant. I am shocked.
> Okay, not really.



IC that I love urbandictionary. One definition that comes to mind is for the word 'stealth abs'..totally cracks me up.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I totally LOLed at this guy who was trying to hook up with me last night 

Special boy for sure. Funniest part is that he tried to get me using three different names, but because his spelling never changed, I knew who it was. 

Worst part of all is that he's one of my friends' brother! :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah but did he say FML before he had to explain it to you? Cuz if he did...ouch.



LMFAO..no...but that would have been classic!


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> Honestly, it sucks. It sucks that *ONE person can get a nit up her ass* and throw the whole thing out of whack. *It sucks that posters can't come to a thread that says "Random single confessions" and type what they are feeling, thinking, blah blah blah without being tossed into the ring for a right royal ass f*ck without lube. It sucks that you can't post your confession and NOT have some rude person with their nose out of joint put in THIER .02 on what they think about your post. *IT sucks that those who have issue with what they read from others can't just put that person in IGNORE (there is a function...try using it).



I know she has me on ignore (or that's what her post says, so we'll see I guess), so i'm posting for others so they see the hypocrisy in this. Isn't it funny, that's she's talking about the exact thing she did to me. Pot, meet kettle. My post had NOTHING to do with her, but she ripped ME apart over and over again. Way to ruin this thread for someone else. See how that works? 

I will say this though: I'm not a wallflower. I say what I mean, and I mean what I say. A lot of people can't handle that and find it intimidating and or mean-spirited. I wish more people would act like me, we'd all finally know where everyone stands. 

But, I do hope she has a nice Christmas because everyone deserves one. And hopefully a fresh start in the New Year because it sounds like she's had a crappy year and I know how that feels.

ANYWAYS. Hopefully this is the end of things. Merry Christmas, happy people!


----------



## rellis10

Ok please stop now, seriously. Anybody who wants to say anything else on the matter, do it by pm. There ARE other ways of dealing with your dirty laundry without displaying it in public.


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> Ok please stop now, seriously. Anybody who wants to say anything else on the matter, do it by pm. There ARE other ways of dealing with your dirty laundry without displaying it in public.



This has nothing to do with you, run along.


----------



## rellis10

Fair enough, enjoy your argument.


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> Fair enough, enjoy your argument.




It's not an argument. I'm fully in my right to defend being ripped apart. Life is not all sunshine and roses, kiddo. You are in your right to skim on past it as well, right? 

I was also wishing people a Merry Christmas, where's the harm in that? Haha.


----------



## rellis10

IC I forgot how much I enjoyed being patronised on a sunday evening


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh man. 


I also confess to having a crazy-sore lower back. I feel like a hunched up, old woman right now. I think I need new bed! And I guess being in a car accident didn't help. I hope it eases up soon. Santa's coming!


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that all the snark going on here is giving me a migraine x.x


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that even though things have been hectic lately, I'm really looking forward to spending the holidays with my family. I'm also so glad that it's my first Christmas with my amazing boyfriend. Even though we can't be together, it's still special.

I hope that everyone else can push away everything negative that's been happening to them lately, and enjoy the holidays themselves. It's a time for happiness and cheer, not conflict :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I am REALLY happy that I am now no longer looking like a smurf from all the food coloring!  Actually it was wearing off with all the hand washing and I started looking like an aged gray smurf so I am thankful that I've seen the last of it today!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Christmas Eve is far away, but yet I'm still frantically trying to put together a "Hot" Outfit to impress a friend-of-a-friend who's going to be at my friends Holiday Party. 


I'm also trying to figure out how I can afford Christmas Presents AND a new hair style. 


....damn my girlyness. >o<


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I just took my transness off of my OKcupid profile. I'm not sure it's relevant any longer.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I just got invited to a Christmas party next Saturday and I'm kind of excited about that


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am sooo not into Christmas this year. I have the tree up.. it's lit but has only the ornaments that Max put up. I am trying my best to make it a happy holiday for my boys by doing stuff with and for them. My heart is so not in it though.


----------



## SMA413

IC that it's crazy how one moment can turn your entire life around.

Last week, my boyfriend hit me. It was at a party, we were drunk, I let his best friend kiss me, and after I confessed to my bf about the kiss, I came clean about cheating on him in the past. In response, I got smacked twice. The first one- flat on my ear- ruptured my eardrum pretty badly. The second hit- which I don't remember- gave me a huge black eye and ruptured a bunch of blood vessels in my eye. 

I never thought that I would be the kind of girl that would get hit by a guy. I always thought I was smarter than that. That I'd be able to identify the warning signs. Up until last Tuesday night, I was certain that he and I would end up getting married, that we'd have a family together- including his 2 yr old son who I am absolutely in love with. Up until last Tuesday, he had never layed a finger on me. But one night changed everything.

Now, there's a protective order and court dates and possible jail time for him.

I'm so angry with him and yet it's so hard to just excise him from my heart like a tumor with a scalpel. How do you go from loving someone so much for 18 months (I know, I cheated, so I know you're thinking- how can you REALLY be that in love with him? But I was.) to just switching that off and moving on? He violated my trust and my safety, I know. He hurt me physically, emotionally, and mentally. I know. And yet, I still don't want to ruin his life with jail time. I don't want to take away his son's father.

I know what I need to do is to cut off all communication with him, busy myself with work or with anything constructive. 




I just needed to vent for a minute. Sorry if it seemed to ramble.

And if anyone is wondering, he didn't do anything to his best friend. Although, they aren't friends anymore.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

There aren't always warning signs, unfortunately. You're more proactive than many for ending it now instead of making excuses for him and continuing it. I am really, really sorry. Regardless of the mistakes you made, no one, and I mean no one, deserves to be hit like that. I hope you have a good support team, and that you can find some good counseling if you think it might be helpful. *hugs*


----------



## Surlysomething

SMA413 said:


> IC that it's crazy how one moment can turn your entire life around.
> 
> Last week, my boyfriend hit me. It was at a party, we were drunk, I let his best friend kiss me, and after I confessed to my bf about the kiss, I came clean about cheating on him in the past. In response, I got smacked twice. The first one- flat on my ear- ruptured my eardrum pretty badly. The second hit- which I don't remember- gave me a huge black eye and ruptured a bunch of blood vessels in my eye.
> 
> I never thought that I would be the kind of girl that would get hit by a guy. I always thought I was smarter than that. That I'd be able to identify the warning signs. Up until last Tuesday night, I was certain that he and I would end up getting married, that we'd have a family together- including his 2 yr old son who I am absolutely in love with. Up until last Tuesday, he had never layed a finger on me. But one night changed everything.
> 
> Now, there's a protective order and court dates and possible jail time for him.
> 
> I'm so angry with him and yet it's so hard to just excise him from my heart like a tumor with a scalpel. How do you go from loving someone so much for 18 months (I know, I cheated, so I know you're thinking- how can you REALLY be that in love with him? But I was.) to just switching that off and moving on? He violated my trust and my safety, I know. He hurt me physically, emotionally, and mentally. I know. And yet, I still don't want to ruin his life with jail time. I don't want to take away his son's father.
> 
> I know what I need to do is to cut off all communication with him, busy myself with work or with anything constructive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just needed to vent for a minute. Sorry if it seemed to ramble.
> 
> And if anyone is wondering, he didn't do anything to his best friend. Although, they aren't friends anymore.



I'm so very sorry this has happened to you. And to your life.

There is NO EXCUSE for violence, regardless if you cheated or not.

I know you're confused and scared and hurt, but don't ever think about going back to him. 

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm sick of having things about my body scare me, but no insurance to get them checked out.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm sick of having things about my body scare me, but no insurance to get them checked out.



I'm sure you've been told this a million times, but you don't need insurance to see a doctor, there's a million free clinics for people. They're not as scary as they sound, they're actually very clean with *gasp* REAL DOCTORS. Quit making excuses and go.


----------



## supersoup

Yeah, I'm just throwing in my two cents to cheer for free/reduced cost medical clinics. When I was first having trouble with my kidneys, I had no insurance, but was seen by doctors, urologists, and specialists that accepted me with cash payment up front...I had to have spent close to 900 dollars just to see 4 doctors. None of them were willing to help me, and none of them cared enough to help me. I went to a reduced cost clinic I found through Job and Family Services, and that doctor was AMAZING. He listened, discussed, and helped me find answers. He's the reason I got into the Cleveland Clinic and finally got help. Definitely look into it, your health is nothing to mess with.


----------



## Paquito

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm sure you've been told this a million times, but you don't need insurance to see a doctor, there's a million free clinics for people. They're not as scary as they sound, they're actually very clean with *gasp* REAL DOCTORS. Quit making excuses and go.



It's true. I had to get my ankle checked out after I sprained it, but my insurance was being a pain in the ass, so I went to a clinic. It was actually more helpful than most "real hospitals" that I've been to. Fast, efficient, and sanitary.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Paquito said:


> It's true. I had to get my ankle checked out after I sprained it, but my insurance was being a pain in the ass, so I went to a clinic. It was actually more helpful than most "real hospitals" that I've been to. Fast, efficient, and sanitary.



If she lives at home with other people in the family who have jobs and earn salaries she may not qualify. I lived without insurance for years, had a small income but didn't qualify for any of the free or low-income clinics in our area because at all of them you had to provide proof of household income and I lived at home with my parents.

Edit: I'm not saying you shouldn't check it out, YPP! If you haven't yet you definitely should. Not all free clinics are the same, and they all have different requirements (and some have none at all, I've heard - it's just that in my area, they do).


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that my love of chocolate covered strawberries is only dwarfed by my love of chocolate covered bananas.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I wish I could like chocolate as much as my friend Luscious Lulu does.


----------



## luscious_lulu

snuggletiger said:


> IC I wish I could like chocolate as much as my friend Luscious Lulu does.



Then you'd be as big as me...


----------



## Famouslastwords

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If she lives at home with other people in the family who have jobs and earn salaries she may not qualify. I lived without insurance for years, had a small income but didn't qualify for any of the free or low-income clinics in our area because at all of them you had to provide proof of household income and I lived at home with my parents.
> 
> Edit: I'm not saying you shouldn't check it out, YPP! If you haven't yet you definitely should. Not all free clinics are the same, and they all have different requirements (and some have none at all, I've heard - it's just that in my area, they do).



I live at home with my bf and they don't count his income because we're two separate households.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I wish I'd find someone at the bookstore. Unfortunately very few men shop there, and the ones that do are significantly older than me. But it sure would be nice to meet someone there


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I had a really bad night sleep last night. I was sort of asleep and awake at the same time. When i did dream it was weird. The dreams were tweaked into a Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World style dreams. Very weird. (loved the movie though) I am soooo looking forward to hitting the sack as soon as the movie i'm watching is over. Ahh bed, sweet bed


----------



## HottiMegan

Ahh last night was awesome. i only woke up once to go to the bathroom and once to roll over because the side i was laying was making my ear hurt. (i guess i have a heavy head and cant have my head on one side for too long) It was good. I'm going to hit the sack in a few minutes for a couple more hours until Alex gets up. Sleep is so nice!  I'm only up to help Max get off to school or i'd be basking in sleepitude under my grandmas quilt


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Famouslastwords said:


> I live at home with my bf and they don't count his income because we're two separate households.



Yes, but parents are not the same thing as boyfriend. Federal student aid, for example, counts your parents income if you're living with them up until age 24. Different clinics have different rules - where I live, the ones that are local to me would not take me when I lived with my parents and had an income. The last time I tried I made literally $100 too much a year to qualify (because it included my parents' income).


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I want someone to crush on and flirt with.


----------



## JulieD

ic that i have a friend who i like, a lot. But he is not a FA, and i honestly think has never looked at me as attractive, at all. Im pretty sure that he knows I like him, even though i have not come right out and said, "hey, I like you"... but he would have to be real slow if he hasnt noticed by now. Anyway, i am feeling kinda down about it, because its just the same old story, girl really likes dreamy guy, dreamy guy likes girl...as a friend. Great. So now i kinda think that i should just back off and leave him alone, especially because I am always the one initiating the text conversations, and getting him to talk to me. Part of me thinks thats just the nice guy in him, and he would feel bad if he didnt respond, which i dont want either. I also think that my attraction to him, is the fact that he doesnt subjectify my body, nor does he show any negativity to my size, he just accepts me. Oh, I dont know...it bites though. I either keep talking to him, wishing that maybe someday he will not care that im a ssbbw, or just try to stop talking to him, as much, and try to smother any feelings i have for him. fml


----------



## KnottyOne

I somehow bit down on my tongue really hard and now it's killing me. Like, talking is beyond painful which really sucks for me because it's damn near impossible for me to keep my mouth shut haha


----------



## CarlaSixx

luscious_lulu said:


> IC I want someone to crush on and flirt with.



Completely seconded! 



JulieD said:


> Same old story, girl really likes dreamy guy, dreamy guy likes girl...as a friend. l



I hear ya. Story of my life. I've come to accept this, and one of my besties is like my twin brother from another mother because of feelings that started out this way. I'm not attracted to him like that anymore, but he is a good looking guy, at least. 

I'd like to, for once, find someone that even though they accept me for what I look like, they'd also be willing to move out of the "friend zone" and at least try a hand at a relationship. I'd like to think I have enough "friends" at this point.

----------

IC I really miss bowling. I went to a friend's house today to play Wii Bowling with her and her roomies, and it made me miss doing the real thing. I wanna go back sooooo bad!


----------



## Mathias

luscious_lulu said:


> IC I want someone to crush on and flirt with.



Hi! :smitten:


----------



## blueeyedevie

Confessing, I am lonely and really wish I had long island friends from the community to hang with.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Mathias said:


> Hi! :smitten:



Well you are crushable :wubu:


----------



## The Fez

IC that this is the best god-damn bagel I've ever had

oh my god yes


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i am craving a weekend away in like Reno or something. I'd love to ask my father in law to watch the boys for a weekend so hubby and i can have a little us weekend. I know i'd miss the boys like crazy but I want some grown up time.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am looking forward more to the Tuesday night public auction then dealing with the women in my life.


----------



## Dmitra

1st: Feeling better about not moving but not past it yet, either.

2nd: OKCupid and BBWPersonals amusing in a, "wow, people watching for the shy," way but, sadly, not in a romantic way. Still awaiting a decent entry for the Crazy/Funny threads, too.

3rd: Though I've been going online for some time now, I visited Tumblr for the first time last night. I'm scarred forever, I think. *scrubs brain violently*


----------



## JulieD

KnottyOne said:


> I somehow bit down on my tongue really hard and now it's killing me. Like, talking is beyond painful which really sucks for me because it's damn near impossible for me to keep my mouth shut haha



that "bites"....lol sorry... someone had to!


----------



## KnottyOne

JulieD said:


> that "bites"....lol sorry... someone had to!



Haha, yea, this is true. Puns are always fun


----------



## JulieD

update on last confession...
after thinking it over, IC that i am good where things are with my friend. He is awesome, and thats good enough for me. I dont see any reason for wishing things would be different, it could end up messing up what we have now, and frankly, it is not worth it... I am actually surprised at what he finds attractive, and I am soo not it. and moving on....


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm glad i have sons. I downloaded a fart soundboard ap for my new phone and the two of them and I were just having a ball pressing all the fart buttons  I'm so not built to mother daughters


----------



## KnottyOne

JulieD said:


> update on last confession...
> after thinking it over, IC that i am good where things are with my friend. He is awesome, and thats good enough for me. I dont see any reason for wishing things would be different, it could end up messing up what we have now, and frankly, it is not worth it... I am actually surprised at what he finds attractive, and I am soo not it. and moving on....



Good for you, this exact same thing happened to me a few years ago with one of my best friends. I was seriously in love with her but I knew she wasn't feeling the same, so instead of risking it and killing a friendship, I was ok with it and she is still one of my best friends. I'd rather have the amazing times we've had then risk losing all of that for what probably would not have lasted.


----------



## Surlysomething

I am beyond grumpy.

Stupid broken apartment washing machine.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> IC I'm glad i have sons. I downloaded a fart soundboard ap for my new phone and the two of them and I were just having a ball pressing all the fart buttons  I'm so not built to mother daughters



I downloaded a similar app for my daughter. She finds it hilarious


----------



## HottiMegan

You have an awesome daughter Penguin  I had so few girlfriend growing up that thought body functions were funny


----------



## CarlaSixx

Lol, I used to have the iFart app on my iPod. My mother can be heard through walls farting in her sleep, so as payback, I used to sneak in, put my iPod on full blast (mine has speakers) and put it right up to her ear as I clicked on one of the fart sounds. Oh, did she ever hate it but I almost died laughing


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm Bitter, and Ol' Jack is lookin' good to help me kill it.

:wubu:Jack:wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm Bitter, and Ol' Jack is lookin' good to help me kill it.
> 
> :wubu:Jack:wubu:



Does his last name start with a D? 

Cuz if so... he's the bestest friend evar!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yes Ma'am! 

and, He _ * IS*_ Isn't He?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yes Ma'am!
> 
> and, He _ * IS*_ Isn't He?



He's also the perfect date on a night out with friends while you're the only single person, haha.

Well... him and Mister Cuervo


----------



## Mathias

IC that I love how I'm the only one in my house who drinks egg nog. So it's mine! ALL MINE!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh Definitely!  
[Insert Double-Team Joke Here]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> IC that I love how I'm the only one in my house who drinks egg nog. So it's mine! ALL MINE!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


REALLY? ..That's Sad and Awesome at the same time. 

Egg Nog, Ftw.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I have never had egg nog, but the fact that McDicks has a milkshake flavoured like one with NUTMEG in it... I'm tempted. I love nutmeg... but everyone I know around here doesn't like the taste of egg nog... so I'm a little afraid to get it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I have never had egg nog, but the fact that McDicks has a milkshake flavoured like one with NUTMEG in it... I'm tempted. I love nutmeg... but everyone I know around here doesn't like the taste of egg nog... so I'm a little afraid to get it.



Egg nog is delicious Carla, give it a try, think about it. What are you out for giving a shot, three bucks? And you may LOVE it!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

0________0; 


-Insert Anime Eyetwitch Here-


...What's with everyone not trying eggnog?! :shocked:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Famouslastwords said:


> Egg nog is delicious Carla, give it a try, think about it. What are you out for giving a shot, three bucks? And you may LOVE it!



I hope the small ones aren't 3$ lol! I'll be incredibly broke. But that's true... I may actually like it. lol.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CarlaSixx said:


> I hope the small ones aren't 3$ lol! I'll be incredibly broke. But that's true... I may actually like it. lol.



Down here their 12oz McFlurrys are $2.39. So close enough to $3 after tax.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Holy crap! Guess I'll have to wait until next year to try it, lol.


----------



## Surlysomething

Random.



There's something about you that I just don't like.
Can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Gingembre

IC I'm getting anxious about going to pick my grandma up tomorrow, to bring her back to ours for xmas. Never mind that my mum and I are driving the 3+ hours each way in snow and ice to go get her, but I just know she's gonna be mean to me coz i've put on weight since she last saw me. And she's gonna have a go at me for not having a job either...her reaction when my mum told her was "what did she do to deserve that" - never mind that 1/3 of the ruddy company got made redundant. She's already asked me if i've got another job and i only got made redundant on Wednesday...i'm not even into my notice period yet. It's gonna be a long and stressful day.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Kinda sad that for NYE and NYD, I will be having a visit from Uncle Tom and Aunt Flo  Had a plan to party, and there was a plan of having a hot tub party on NYD, but now... I can't  Frikkin Hell.

Sure... nekkidness isn't fun, but it's a frikkin hot tub!


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> IC I'm getting anxious about going to pick my grandma up tomorrow, to bring her back to ours for xmas. Never mind that my mum and I are driving the 3+ hours each way in snow and ice to go get her, but I just know she's gonna be mean to me coz i've put on weight since she last saw me. And she's gonna have a go at me for not having a job either...her reaction when my mum told her was "what did she do to deserve that" - never mind that 1/3 of the ruddy company got made redundant. She's already asked me if i've got another job and i only got made redundant on Wednesday...i'm not even into my notice period yet. It's gonna be a long and stressful day.



I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers Laura! Sorry that you are having such a stressful holiday!! 



IC that even though it is cold outside, a beautiful boy continues to melt my heart :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I can't get untired today. I tossed and turned a lot the last two nights. I'm just so tired because of it.


----------



## mossystate

http://etsycallout.wordpress.com/

interesting reading


----------



## ashmamma84

mossystate said:


> http://etsycallout.wordpress.com/
> 
> interesting reading



VERY eye opening. Thanks for posting this link, Mossy. As someone who purchases from Etsy it makes me wonder about the sellers I've purchased from recently. I guess though, given the chance some people will act more dishonestly than others all in the name of a buck ... or hundreds of bucks. 

*smh*


----------



## Carrie

mossystate said:


> http://etsycallout.wordpress.com/
> 
> interesting reading


Very interesting, M. I've noticed several Etsy shops with "vintage" jewelry (or jewelry made from vintage pieces) that look identical. As in the pieces are identical and the photos are almost identical (usually shot against an old book text). I've always kind of wondered if it's just a matter of people using the same sources for their jewelry and maybe copying someone else's presentation style, or if there's some sort of startup kit people use, and that's why they end up all looking alike. Definitely thought-provoking.


----------



## ashmamma84

Carrie said:


> Very interesting, M. I've noticed several Etsy shops with "vintage" jewelry (or jewelry made from vintage pieces) that look identical. As in the pieces are identical and the photos are almost identical (usually shot against an old book text). I've always kind of wondered if it's just a matter of people using the same sources for their jewelry and maybe copying someone else's presentation style, or if there's some sort of startup kit people use, and that's why they end up all looking alike. Definitely thought-provoking.



I've wondered the same thing, Carrietta. I've only purchased from a handful of sellers, but checking out the link has definitely given me pause. I know I'd be really mad if in fact one of the sellers I purchase from ends up on that Call Out List.


----------



## mossystate

Carrie said:


> Very interesting, M. I've noticed several Etsy shops with "vintage" jewelry (or jewelry made from vintage pieces) that look identical. As in the pieces are identical and the photos are almost identical (usually shot against an old book text). I've always kind of wondered if it's just a matter of people using the same sources for their jewelry and maybe copying someone else's presentation style, or if there's some sort of startup kit people use, and that's why they end up all looking alike. Definitely thought-provoking.



Nah, there wouldn't be a kit or anything like that. There are certain styles that are really popular. As for supplies - depending on what you are making...lots of people are buying the same stuff. Maybe it comes down to placement...etc.. But...yes...very thought-provoking.



ashmamma84 said:


> VERY eye opening. Thanks for posting this link, Mossy. As someone who purchases from Etsy it makes me wonder about the sellers I've purchased from recently. I guess though, given the chance some people will act more dishonestly than others all in the name of a buck ... or hundreds of bucks.
> 
> *smh*



Stuff like this is just so bad for people who are doing the handmade thing - either those who make by hand most of what is involved in their pieces...or those who create out of pieces purchased. It also sucks for the buyer who wants to buy handmade. Hopefully it will change.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that with all my financial stuff and the very real possibility of becoming homeless very soon... I'll be coming out of retirement and modeling again. Not sure how well it will go, who knows if anyone still would want to see me? *shrug*


----------



## CleverBomb

mossystate said:


> Nah, there wouldn't be a kit or anything like that. There are certain styles that are really popular. As for supplies - depending on what you are making...lots of people are buying the same stuff. Maybe it comes down to placement...etc.. But...yes...very thought-provoking.
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like this is just so bad for people who are doing the handmade thing - either those who make by hand most of what is involved in their pieces...or those who create out of pieces purchased. It also sucks for the buyer who wants to buy handmade. Hopefully it will change.


Oh, they're handmade all right.
Unfortunately, those hands are getting pennies on the dollar; the middlemen and sellers take the rest while still undercutting legitimate crafters. 

-Rusty


----------



## Donna

You know that sense of relief followed by an almost gloating satisfaction one gets after a moment of total clarity following days (or weeks or even months) of puzzling over something? I confess I have had 5 of those in the last 2 days. It is as if a bunch of scattered puzzle pieces finally fit together and I see not only the trees, but the forest as well. 

I also confess I have a thing for metaphors. Sorry about that. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I enjoyed watching Christmas Vacation with the commentary almost as much as I enjoyed the movie itself. We watched it both ways last night 
Tonight's movie menu is Scrooged, Bad(der) Santa, and the Grinch cartoon version.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tonight, I have 2 _*very *_important decisions to make.

The first:

Jamaican rum, or Fireball whisky?

...

The second?

Shots, or mixed?


----------



## mossystate

Grocery delivery guy is nice....but I swear, if he says " god bless you " one more time, I might have to stab him with the skewers I order next time, just for this purpose....well, I will save a few for grilling veggies.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that my son just totally cracked me up. We were tracking Santa on that NORAD Santa Tracker site and he was down in South America..told him that Santa would be heading this way here in a bit and that he'd need to be asleep by then. I have never seen a child get ready for bed so fast in my life! LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC This was the best Christmas Eve ever! 

:wubu: Great Friends, Great Conversations, Great Stuff.. 'fact, I still feel great.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Hearing about people's Christmases and the oodles of gifts they've got make me feel extremely sad  I want my life to get better so badly!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CarlaSixx said:


> Hearing about people's Christmases and the oodles of gifts they've got make me feel extremely sad  I want my life to get better so badly!


I know exactly how you feel, honey. I hope it gets better for both of us soon.


----------



## Lovelyone

CarlaSixx said:


> Hearing about people's Christmases and the oodles of gifts they've got make me feel extremely sad  I want my life to get better so badly!



I understand this and sympathize so very much. I've had a rough couple of years, too--and if if weren't for my best friend helping me out...I am not sure I would be here today. What I try to remember is,"that which does not kill us can only make us stronger" and there are others out there whose hardships are way more serious than mine. My prayer for today will include you and your mom in hopes that things become a little easier and a whole lot more brighter for the both of you. Blessings in abundamce, Carla.


----------



## Lovelyone

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know exactly how you feel, honey. I hope it gets better for both of us soon.



Me three, Ginny. I pray that your life turns around for you, too--and that life will afford you all the happinesses that you can handle in 2011 (although it can start now in 2010 and I wont be disappointed in the least). Blessings in Abundance, Ginny.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I can't really stand Guy Fiore, but him having Matthew mcconaughey on his show "Guy's Big Bite" makes him so much more palatable....OMG Matt is hot hot hot *drool*


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC that my job is knocking my confidence and making me feel lonely, living at home is limiting so many experiences I want to try, and after an intense spell of online dating I'm quite frankly exhausted, disappointed (mainly in myself) and aren't sure where to turn next.

But I'm relieved that, with 2011 right round the corner, it's the right time to start changing these things. I want a full time job where I get to have colleagues. I want to move out with a friend and learn how to look after myself. I want to start asserting myself dating-wise and stop taking what I'm given out of the belief I should be grateful. I've been satisfied with half-measures of just about everything for a long time, and I can't believe I ever put up with it.

I don't have a New Year's Resolution, but I sure as hell am going to makes lots and lots of changes this year.


----------



## Oirish

AmazingAmy said:


> IC that my job is knocking my confidence and making me feel lonely, living at home is limiting so many experiences I want to try, and after an intense spell of online dating I'm quite frankly exhausted, disappointed (mainly in myself) and aren't sure where to turn next.
> 
> But I'm relieved that, with 2011 right round the corner, it's the right time to start changing these things. I want a full time job where I get to have colleagues. I want to move out with a friend and learn how to look after myself. I want to start asserting myself dating-wise and stop taking what I'm given out of the belief I should be grateful. I've been satisfied with half-measures of just about everything for a long time, and I can't believe I ever put up with it.
> 
> I don't have a New Year's Resolution, but I sure as hell am going to makes lots and lots of changes this year.




Here here! Goodbye 2010. I completely empathize with you about settling for half measures. It sucks. I'm feeling optimistic about 2011 though. It's time for a career rather than a job, a home rather than a flat, and a date that doesn't inject the word "like" into each sentance she says a minimum of three times. My New Years' resolution for 2011: progress.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lovelyone said:


> Me three, Ginny. I pray that your life turns around for you, too--and that life will afford you all the happinesses that you can handle in 2011 (although it can start now in 2010 and I wont be disappointed in the least). Blessings in Abundance, Ginny.



I can't rep you again (too soon), but thank you so much, honey. That is so sweet. I hope the same for you.


----------



## Blackjack

For some reason, I always thought that a _Harry Potter_ video game would be more of an action/adventure piece, more akin to the EA Games versions of the _Lord of the Rings_ games (which weren't anything outstanding, but still solid).

As it turns out, the new one is sort of a first-person shooter. Only they're bullet-sized fireballs coming from the end of a wand. I don't even like Harry Potter and this just seems completely out of character for what I've seen of the films.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I wish cute touchy feely people would attend parties and bars that I attend. Well... Ones that are into big girls, at least. Lol. 

I also wish I had someone to call up for a makeout session. I am in the right mood for one but sadly no one is interested in even that much with me


----------



## AmazingAmy

CarlaSixx said:


> I wish cute touchy feely people would attend parties and bars that I attend. Well... Ones that are into big girls, at least. Lol.
> 
> I also wish I had someone to call up for a makeout session. I am in the right mood for one but sadly no one is interested in even that much with me



If I lived in Canada, I'd makeout with you Amanda. 

I'm not even joking.


----------



## CarlaSixx

AmazingAmy said:


> If I lived in Canada, I'd makeout with you Amanda.
> 
> I'm not even joking.



Awww yay! :wubu:

Lil secret: ladies do it best anyday


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i'm sort of bummed that i talked hubby into going on call at the hospital. I told him to do it so his coworker could have Christmas with his kids. (he has a vindictive ex and doesn't get nearly enough time with his kids). Hubby got called in Christmas eve for most of the afternoon. He got called in Christmas morning and evening. And now he's over an hour late from work because he got called back. I know it means a lot of money next paycheck but i miss my hubby. We hardly got a weekend together. He's also on call for this weekend.


----------



## ekmanifest

IC I wish I could have a do over.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am so bored with my time that I am taking up knitting. Again.

Not to mention I can only knit when seated in my rocking chair, and only get a good pace going when I'm rocking.

I feel like an old bag


----------



## Gingembre

Don't worry CarlaSixx - knitting is cool! I'm 24 and I love to knit!

I'm not very good at anything other than basic knitting though, and don't want to produce a load of homemade tat, so I knit charity blankets: http://www.knit-a-square.com


----------



## Allie Cat

AmazingAmy said:


> If I lived in Canada, I'd makeout with you Amanda.
> 
> I'm not even joking.



As would I


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I can't stop giggling, my Mom got sucked into playing Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door. 


She took off of work EARLY today, JUST so she could come home and play it! (Not that playing yesterday for nearly 5 hours straight was enough, Mind you.) 

It's funny, because she goes "Shit! Where'd the time go?" and I just looked at her and said "Yeah, welcome to the life of a Gamer. "


----------



## mossystate

Hey, what's wrong with old bags!


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I was mortified when I opened up a response to my dating ad and found this:

"I know this is an odd question, but would you break a chair for me if I paid you to?" 


my response was nothing short of "eff off, and get counseling"


----------



## AmazingAmy

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I was mortified when I opened up a response to my dating ad and found this:
> 
> "I know this is an odd question, but would you break a chair for me if I paid you to?"
> 
> 
> my response was nothing short of "eff off, and get counseling"



Tell him I will!


----------



## Lovelyone

AmazingAmy said:


> Tell him I will!



Want me to send him your e-mail? hehhe


----------



## AmazingAmy

Lovelyone said:


> Want me to send him your e-mail? hehhe



I was tempted to give it then, just for the LOLs...

I still am. Ask him what he's offering.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I was mortified when I opened up a response to my dating ad and found this:
> 
> "I know this is an odd question, but would you break a chair for me if I paid you to?"
> 
> 
> my response was nothing short of "eff off, and get counseling"



Hell I broke J's mom's chair for free.


----------



## Saoirse

I made a christmas gift for someone who is very special to me but I feel stupid just thinking about actually giving it to him. 

He doesn't know what his friendship means to me and he probably never will. I feel like a fool around him. He saw me at my lowest this summer and it was fucking ugly. Our relationship was strained and awkward for a few months and then I didn't see him for awhile. I recently started hanging out with his friends again and the awkwardness seemed to be gone and he has even said and done somethings that lead me to believe that we're cool again.


I made him a dreamcatcher cause I remember seeing a bunch in his room. I think it looks cool but I'm afraid he won't dig it. Not that he would say it to my face..

I wish I felt normal.


----------



## Oirish

AmazingAmy said:


> Tell him I will!



Breaking it against a wall or taking a hammer to it would be cheating kiddo


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Saoirse said:


> I made a christmas gift for someone who is very special to me but I feel stupid just thinking about actually giving it to him.
> 
> He doesn't know what his friendship means to me and he probably never will. I feel like a fool around him. He saw me at my lowest this summer and it was fucking ugly. Our relationship was strained and awkward for a few months and then I didn't see him for awhile. I recently started hanging out with his friends again and the awkwardness seemed to be gone and he has even said and done somethings that lead me to believe that we're cool again.
> 
> 
> I made him a dreamcatcher cause I remember seeing a bunch in his room. I think it looks cool but I'm afraid he won't dig it. Not that he would say it to my face..
> 
> I wish I felt normal.



It's a really thoughtful, sweet gift. I hope you give it to him.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Oirish said:


> Breaking it against a wall or taking a hammer to it would be cheating kiddo



Darn... that was going to be my trick 

--------

Im thinking of cancelling plans for NYE and staying home. I don't wanna go to a party where I don't know anyone while being the date of someone I am not happy with right now (he did something I am pissed about), and I also dont want to go to a party where I only know 2 people, everyone is a heck of a lot older than me and coupled off, and there will be a hot tub that I won't even be able to use 

Those are my two options and I'm really thinking of staying home and watching a movie or two. Might be pathetic but at least I would be comfortable.


----------



## rellis10

IC I can't hold it in anymore....

ENGLAND RETAINED THE ASHES!!!

Commiserations aussies :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> IC I can't hold it in anymore....
> 
> ENGLAND RETAINED THE ASHES!!!
> 
> Commiserations aussies :happy:



meh and bah humbug lols I think its funny how many people take the ashes so seriously

but I guess (grudgingly after all australia is far far better) congratsengland


----------



## Lovelyone

First and foremost, you are normal and don't let anyone make you feel anything different. You should give the gift that you made to him and tell him what his friendship means to you. Seriously...it's those kinds of gifts that mean the most.




Saoirse said:


> I made a christmas gift for someone who is very special to me but I feel stupid just thinking about actually giving it to him.
> 
> He doesn't know what his friendship means to me and he probably never will. I feel like a fool around him. He saw me at my lowest this summer and it was fucking ugly. Our relationship was strained and awkward for a few months and then I didn't see him for awhile. I recently started hanging out with his friends again and the awkwardness seemed to be gone and he has even said and done somethings that lead me to believe that we're cool again.
> 
> 
> I made him a dreamcatcher cause I remember seeing a bunch in his room. I think it looks cool but I'm afraid he won't dig it. Not that he would say it to my face..
> 
> I wish I felt normal.


----------



## HottiMegan

I get so easily addicted to caffeine that i think i should avoid it. Even tea. The lack of tea makes me sad. I like tea as a treat when we go out to dinner. I have had soda or tea a lot for the last few days. Now i'm strictly water and i'm dragging butt. I hate the withdrawal from caffeine. I just want to crawl in bed and sleep it off.


----------



## Captain Save

I confess I let my daughter sidetrack my road trip for the last time. In the morning, I'll be gone.

I also confess that while I see nothing wrong with eliminating personal addictions, I just don't understand the desire to be caffeine free. Does it make people less happy, even when they get their fix? I do know it's not easy, and I respect people who do it; I just don't see caffeine adddicts holding up liquor stores, selling children, prostituting themselves in shady neighborhoods, et cetera, to afford a fix. In any case, I wish you lots of success in kicking the habit, HottiMegan.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Captain Save said:


> I confess I let my daughter sidetrack my road trip for the last time. In the morning, I'll be gone.
> 
> I also confess that while I see nothing wrong with eliminating personal addictions, I just don't understand the desire to be caffeine free. Does it make people less happy, even when they get their fix? I do know it's not easy, and I respect people who do it; I just don't see caffeine adddicts holding up liquor stores, selling children, prostituting themselves in shady neighborhoods, et cetera, to afford a fix. In any case, I wish you lots of success in kicking the habit, HottiMegan.



Some women have a really hard time with caffeine..I know my mom gets knots in her breasts and was told to lay off the caffeine. I was also told many moons ago that a sure fire way to help lower bp was to get off caffeine. It worked at the time.

Personally, I like being able to sleep at night..and caffeine after a certain time prevents that. 

Just my two cents!


----------



## CastingPearls

I love caffeine but it doesn't love me. I'm so sensitive to it I can taste it (yum) in coffee, tea and soda. That being said, it makes my heart race, gives me the jitters and sometimes stomach pain and makes me super manic so I limit myself to a strong cup of espresso only on a full stomach.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have to live as caffeine free as possible. I have what seems to be an allergy. If I take something that has the caffeine of a coffee or more, I get extremely extremely loopy for about 2 minutes, I get really hot, and I pass out right on the spot. 

I can't even attempt any energy drinks. Sodas get me sick if I have more than one in a night (8oz) and all I drink as tea is herbal.


----------



## Gingembre

CarlaSixx said:


> I have to live as caffeine free as possible. I have what seems to be an allergy. If I take something that has the caffeine of a coffee or more, I get extremely extremely loopy for about 2 minutes, I get really hot, and I pass out right on the spot.
> 
> I can't even attempt any energy drinks. Sodas get me sick if I have more than one in a night (8oz) and all I drink as tea is herbal.



Wow that's crazy! And scary!

IC i think i am very caffeine tolerant/insensitive...I could easily have a double espresso before going to bed and I'd still be able to sleep. I don't drink tea very often and although I like coffee I only drink up to, say, 4 cups a day max and I rarely have soda. Caffinated things have never really given me that boost that I think they're supposed to...unless it's in much higher/concentrated doses (aka ProPlus tablets).


----------



## mossystate

Another person here who is a wee bit careful about the amount of caffeine I consume. Pop with caffeine in it makes my heart flutter, especially if I am already not taking in enough water... and as I already have sleep issues, consuming caffeinated beverages after 12PM...not a great idea. My youngest sister could drink a 6-pack of Coke, right before retiring for the eeeevening...and she would sleep like the dead.


----------



## Captain Save

I had no idea caffeine caused all these ailments in people; it makes a LOT more sense to avoid it if it this much of a pain in the ass to have it. I also have it in abundance; I drink espresso like most people drink coffee, and getting more is almost never a problem when there's a Starbuck's nearby or my espresso machine is ready to go. I do have a problem with energy drinks; they usually make me a little queasy in the stomach, so I stick with coffee or espresso. Like Gingembre, I've been known to have a double before calling it a night, especially if I'm still driving or doing last minute things.

Thanks everyone, for the input!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I honestly sleep the best when I drink a quart of Iced Tea, or one large cup of strong cappucino before bed. 


Interesssting! 


Oh, IC I've been so tired lately, I don't get it. I sleep for nearly 8 hours, which is double what I used to, but when I wake up I'm ready to go back to sleep. Even with my Sleep Apnea, Never before was I this tired. It all started when I got that stupid bronchitis! :doh: :doh: :doh: 


Bonus Confession: I GET TO GO SLEDDING TOMORROW! YAAAAAAAAY! :wubu:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Gingembre said:


> Wow that's crazy! And scary!
> 
> IC i think i am very caffeine tolerant/insensitive...I could easily have a double espresso before going to bed and I'd still be able to sleep. I don't drink tea very often and although I like coffee I only drink up to, say, 4 cups a day max and I rarely have soda. Caffinated things have never really given me that boost that I think they're supposed to...unless it's in much higher/concentrated doses (aka ProPlus tablets).



Eh, I used to be that way until I turned 35. I miss it! LOL Now, I'm the lame ass old person I used to make fun of for their caffeine sensitivity.

I drink caffeinated drinks during the day, but try to switch to water when I walk in the door from work at the end of the day. If I don't do this, I can't fall asleep with out struggle.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I don't understand how someone who doesn't want to spend time with me can be jealous when someone else seems interested in me.


----------



## HottiMegan

I too have to be careful it affects me strongly. It isn't consistent but it can sometimes make my heart race or i get really affected with motor mouth and hyperactivity. I really would avoid all things caffeinated if i could but i really like the taste of iced tea and diet cherry pepsi. My favorite beverage is ice cold water but i like the others as a treat and sometimes i just consume too much and it really whacks out my body. That's why i usually limit it usually to at most one a week.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I may be bruised and tired, but Sledding will always be amazing to me. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

I sprayed some oven cleaner on the over/stove area and now the apartment smells like wrong lemon.. I might need to open a window even though its 36 outside.. IC that this is the first time in 10 years that i'm actually cleaning out the oven... I have intended to before but never did it.. I'm such a slob..


----------



## mossystate

SWAT...Medic One..lots of Seattle police...standoff.

A few minutes ago, I heard someone on a bullhorn saying..." don't do it bro, I love you...put the gun down...your kids need you and you will always be their dad...put the gun down ".



* eta - So I just checked a local news station. There was a " domestic assault ". The woman was able to get out and it said she was not harmed. Looks like things have now cleared up, so the man with the gun must have surrendered.

_" A department spokesman said the incident began with a 911 cell phone call from a woman who said her ex-husband came to her house and threatened to kill her. "_...fucker


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> SWAT...Medic One..lots of Seattle police...standoff.
> 
> A few minutes ago, I heard someone on a bullhorn saying..." don't do it bro, I love you...put the gun down...your kids need you and you will always be their dad...put the gun down ".
> 
> 
> 
> * eta - So I just checked a local news station. There was a " domestic assault ". The woman was able to get out and it said she was not harmed. Looks like things have now cleared up, so the man with the gun must have surrendered.
> 
> _" A department spokesman said the incident began with a 911 cell phone call from a woman who said her ex-husband came to her house and threatened to kill her. "_...fucker



Sounds like you live in an upscale neighborhood.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

HottiMegan said:


> I sprayed some oven cleaner on the over/stove area and now the apartment smells like *wrong lemon*.. I might need to open a window even though its 36 outside.. IC that this is the first time in 10 years that i'm actually cleaning out the oven... I have intended to before but never did it.. I'm such a slob..



Wrong lemon. LOL I've never heard it described that way. I know the exact smell you're talking about. Not good!


----------



## mossystate

Famouslastwords said:


> Sounds like you live in an upscale neighborhood.



We thought the place would be better once you moved out.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> We thought the place would be better once you moved out.



Well you thought wrong because I must've left like 90 or some cousins.


----------



## mossystate

Famouslastwords said:


> Well you thought wrong because I must've left like 90 or some cousins.



jesus christ...I thought it was some film crew here for children of the corn IX !


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> jesus christ...I thought it was some film crew here for children of the corn IX !




The jokes on you, I didn't even know there were that many children of the corn movies.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

mossystate said:


> jesus christ...I thought it was some film crew here for children of the corn IX !



He wants you too, Mossystate!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess I am ridiculously excited for the mini-bash I'm going to have with fellow Dimmers in just two weeks (!!) in Washington, D.C. in honor of the lovely Butch's birthday. :wubu:

It's not really a full-on bash as there are no specific events - it's just a bunch of friends meeting up and spending the weekend in a hotel relaxing in the indoor pool and hot tub and going out to eat. 

Oh, by the way, if anyone is interested in attending, the thread is on the Events board (East). It's not an exclusionary event - everyone's welcome! http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78896


----------



## butch

I confess I am excited beyond belief about the gathering in two weeks for my birthday, and flattered that BBMe is coming, and so excited about it, too.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I confess that I very much dislike that my dating pool resembles more a muddy puddle than anything else. It definitely ain't no pool!


----------



## AuntHen

IC that if *certain *things don't change this year, I will. :|


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that phone conversations can be soooo much fun sometimes!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC stores need to stop being out of my rechargable batteries! I Need to get some more so I can go take photos, I have that itch. Grrr. 


I Hate hate HAAAAAAATE WINTER. 
Nothing ever inspires me, and when it does, 9 out of 10 Times it's so cold, getting to more scenic areas is difficult. [Which Double-Sucks, Because then I don't get the relaxing effect that being in nature has on me.] :doh:


----------



## Saoirse

ic im going to the hospital to finally get help


----------



## Blackjack

Saoirse said:


> ic im going to the hospital to finally get help



Good luck, and don't forget that you have friends here who're willing to support you if you need it.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm leaving for the casino in like a half an hour for my birthday dinner n' stuff, but right now I kind of want to sit here and practice singing "Fuck You", which may very well be my favorite song of 2010 for its catchiness and novelty.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that i can still smell scott (the guy from new years) still fresh on my pillows and sheets since he curled up in my bed and talked for a while with me last night. To bad the conversation was less than stellar


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack said:


> I'm leaving for the casino in like a half an hour for my birthday dinner n' stuff, but right now I kind of want to sit here and practice singing "Fuck You", which may very well be my favorite song of 2010 for its catchiness and novelty.


I couldn't rep you but that too is my favorite 2010 song and I danced to that and Rocking the Beer Gut all night on NYE. LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i have, for the first time ever in my life, bags under my eyes. I don't know if they're allergy induced or lack of sleep. Either way i can't stop looking at them and hoping they'll go away. They make me look like i'm ill. I'm so vain.


----------



## Gingembre

IC I thought something didn't feel right - i've got my slippers on the wrong feet. :doh: LOL


----------



## AmazingAmy

Gingembre said:


> IC I thought something didn't feel right - i've got my slippers on the wrong feet. :doh: LOL



Again, _why _can't I rep you?! Some help me out here!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've got an interview in half an hour and I'm soooo nervous but sooo ready for the challenge!  I really need this to change how things are going!


----------



## Bigtigmom

CarlaSixx said:


> I've got an interview in half an hour and I'm soooo nervous but sooo ready for the challenge!  I really need this to change how things are going!



You'll be fine, you're AWESOME!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

IC I may have done the electronic equivalent of lighting a match in an oxygen tank warehouse.


----------



## Dromond

IC that I am being very lazy today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I hate when good threads get derailed for an arguement. :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks Bigtigmom 

I completed the interview and they scheduled a second one right away. My last one is tomorrow, at 5pm. Crazy to think I sent off a resume at midnight and have already gone this far this quickly! 

I'm extremely nervous but thankfully I am prepared even without having planned it. I did a shopping spree in Boxing Week and got the perfect outfit for an interview. Also just got my hair trimmed today so I will be fresh and ready to attack. 

I was also warned about a minimal makeup and no perfume policy, which is really a good thing cuz we all know I love me some perfume. Lol. So I'll be armed with the fact that I can only wear it after work.


----------



## Famouslastwords

AmazingAmy said:


> Again, _why _can't I rep you?! Some help me out here!



I repped the silly goose for you.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC I am sick for the FOURTH TIME this winter. *twitch* Normally I'm sick once a year, this is bullshit! *rage*

Plus I'm on my progesterone cycle, so that makes it even worse. I'm sick, pissy, and just want to curl up in a ball and cry. Or stab someone.


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> IC I am sick for the FOURTH TIME this winter. *twitch* Normally I'm sick once a year, this is bullshit! *rage*
> 
> Plus I'm on my progesterone cycle, so that makes it even worse. I'm sick, pissy, and just want to curl up in a ball and cry. Or stab someone.



*slowly backs away*


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> *slowly backs away*



*Trips Willowmoon*

Look! If she is taking someone it aint' gonna be me.


----------



## rellis10

Linda said:


> *Trips Willowmoon*
> 
> Look! If she is taking someone it aint' gonna be me.



*ties Linda's shoelaces together*

Me neither *runs away*


----------



## Allie Cat

Oh my dog, I'm not going to kill anyone.

today.

I just want to curl up and be cuddled. >_<


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Alicia Rose said:


> Oh my dog, I'm not going to kill anyone.
> 
> today.
> 
> I just want to curl up and be cuddled. >_<



*snuggles with Alicia* Want me to turn on my heated blanket too?


----------



## Allie Cat

ButlerGirl09 said:


> *snuggles with Alicia* Want me to turn on my heated blanket too?



That would be nice u_u


----------



## Dromond

IC I took an oxycodone for pain, and now I'm slightly buzzed.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Dromond said:


> IC I took an oxycodone for pain, and now I'm slightly buzzed.



Didn't your mother tell you it's not polite to not share?


----------



## penguin

Famouslastwords said:


> Didn't your mother tell you it's not polite to not share?



We were always told in school that if you don't have enough for everyone, to leave it at home.


----------



## Dromond

If you can get here, you can have one.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Dromond said:


> If you can get here, you can have one.



If I have to come to you, you're giving me two for the hassle!


----------



## Famouslastwords

penguin said:


> We were always told in school that if you don't have enough for everyone, to leave it at home.



Ah I see that saying is universal then.


----------



## Dmitra

Fessing up to having written my first, and most probably last, bit of slash fic. Oddly enough I actually like it -- not that it's good -- but feel guilty about using other people's characters, especially in that way.


----------



## CarlaSixx

A three hour long interview today totally killed my nerves. I am so beat that I just want to sleep but I have to do laundry. I just wanna cry


----------



## The Orange Mage

I confess that there is a terribly hilarious and brutally inappropriate joke I could make in reply to a post here, but will not make it for good reasons.

That being said, I'm happy for you.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm juggling thoughts about revealing more of my personal life to my friends and family. Not ALL of it, that would just be odd...but maybe little bits here and there. I'm a private person so it's a difficult thing for me to do.


----------



## Ample Pie

IC my confessions are for naught.


----------



## graphicsgal

IC I felt the need to have a glass of wine last night. I slept well, though. Glad I did it.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I don't regret a thing.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC my mind is stuck on a dude I probably can't get but my mind won't let me give up, either. Or is it my heart? I dunno  I'm not good with "feelings."


----------



## mossystate

Baked potato chips are disgusting.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> Baked potato chips are disgusting.



I don't think they are. I just think they're overly salty.


----------



## mossystate

Famouslastwords said:


> I don't think they are. I just think they're overly salty.



You are just all kinds of wrong on this one, cookie. They are kind of like Pringles, but not even as good ( so I have only had the sour cream and onion ).
Someone chews what used to be a potato...spits it out...flattens...sprinkles on not enough seasoning...throws them in an oven. Even the shape of the chips was odd. It's what I get for not being very specific about what I wanted. 
* hands you the bag *


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm hoping that going off to my friend's place to smoke up will make me feel better. I don't care that it's just momentary. At least it's giving me a break.

Why is this? Because after so long of trying to keep up a positive attitude, I broke. Serious breakdown. Ugly, disturbing bursts of tears, loud sobbing, and smashing myself into stuff. My face is bruised under my eyes from crying so hard. 

Shit. And I thought I was on a fuckin' roll. 

So if _aaaany_ good feelings come from getting high, they'll definitely be welcome.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> You are just all kinds of wrong on this one, cookie. They are kind of like Pringles, but not even as good ( so I have only had the sour cream and onion ).
> Someone chews what used to be a potato...spits it out...flattens...sprinkles on not enough seasoning...throws them in an oven. Even the shape of the chips was odd. It's what I get for not being very specific about what I wanted.
> * hands you the bag *



I don't like the sour cream and onion either. I do however like the southwestern salsa and the plain. But that's about it. I can only take them in small doses though because of all the salt. Holy jesus the salt.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think I have lost the plot I am doing washing and am ontop of all my email readings just crazy


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> I don't like the sour cream and onion either. I do however like the southwestern salsa and the plain. But that's about it. I can only take them in small doses though because of all the salt. Holy jesus the salt.


Oh stop...just....STOP. Those baked 'things' suck. I wouldn't use them as drink coasters.


----------



## mossystate

Famouslastwords said:


> I don't like the sour cream and onion either. I do however like the southwestern salsa and the plain. But that's about it. I can only take them in small doses though because of all the salt. Holy jesus the salt.



I see that there will need to be an intervention, and, perhaps, an exorcism.

Oh....Rachel.




it's ok, pooter, I still love you...


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> Oh stop...just....STOP. Those baked 'things' suck. I wouldn't use them as drink coasters.



Next thing you're going to tell me is they don't count toward my daily vegetable intake either!


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> Next thing you're going to tell me is they don't count toward my daily vegetable intake either!


Roughage and anal leakage. (If you're into that) Just sayin.


----------



## Famouslastwords

They're not baked in olestra are they?


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> They're not baked in olestra are they?


No... just your bowels protesting at the injustice (and horror) of what you're consuming.


----------



## Famouslastwords

If they think baked chips are bad they've obviously been asleep during the 27 years in which I've consumed true horrors.


Seriously, who puts broccoli in marinara?


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am anxiously awaiting 2pm to come finally. I'm waiting for Alex to go down for a nap so i can finish up the BBC Pride and Prejudice. I started it yesterday and got to the first proposal before my boys got in my way of watching it.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am anxiously awaiting 2pm to come finally. I'm waiting for Alex to go down for a nap so i can finish up the BBC Pride and Prejudice. I started it yesterday and got to the first proposal before my boys got in my way of watching it.



Oh I LOVE that version. I love me some Mr Darcy. Or Colin Firth. Either is fine


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> Oh I LOVE that version. I love me some Mr Darcy. Or Colin Firth. Either is fine



I wholeheartedly agree  I watch this movie so often because he is just so hot  Well i like the story too. I read the book a few times a year too


----------



## CarlaSixx

A young friend of mine really recently outed himself as an FA and has shown interest in me. He's not a bad kid and he's not all about the hormones raging. So we'll see what happens


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> No... just your bowels protesting at the injustice (and horror) of what you're consuming.




...Hoooot Pockets? 


[/Had To Say It]


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...Hoooot Pockets?
> 
> 
> [/Had To Say It]



IC that I just heard this post in my head in the voice of Jim Gaffigan lol

"Recently, they introduced the breakfast hot pocket. FINALLY! I can't think of a better way to start the day! Goood morning! You're about to call in sick! Now you can have a hot pocket for breakfast, a hot pocket for lunch and be dead by dinner. Deaaaad pocket!"

Those lines always make me laugh! lol Is it pitiful that I've heard his sketch so many times that I know the lines without looking them up? lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Luv2BNaughty said:


> IC that I just heard this post in my head in the voice of Jim Gaffigan lol
> 
> "Recently, they introduced the breakfast hot pocket. FINALLY! I can't think of a better way to start the day! Goood morning! You're about to call in sick! Now you can have a hot pocket for breakfast, a hot pocket for lunch and be dead by dinner. Deaaaad pocket!"
> 
> Those lines always make me laugh! lol Is it pitiful that I've heard his sketch so many times that I know the lines without looking them up? lol


 That's why I posted it like that! JG = :wubu: ... He makes my ribs hurt!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I just got furious styles rep. I'm pretty sure this must come with some kind of trophy, so I'll just wait here. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

My hands smell like salad right now. I tried using some vinegar to get hard water stains out of my sink.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

HottiMegan said:


> My hands smell like salad right now. I tried using some vinegar to get hard water stains out of my sink.



Wash your hands with some 10% bleach or hospital-grade lysol. Exchange an acid for a base


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm gonna hit the shower soon so my hands will smell like shampoo or soap. I hate my hands smelling like anything but salad is better than bleach or lysol. I wasn't complaining, just observing


----------



## goofy girl

IC I'm definitely in a super pervy mood, and I know this for sure because I read the thread title "Is anyone into photography" as "Is anyone into pornography" even though I've seen the thread a zillion times :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wish I would've woken up earlier and got on FB. 

Someone I'm crushing on irl, hadn't sent me a message on there in a couple weeks. Last night I dreamt about him, and usually when that type of thing happens, I'll get a message/phone call/visit/ect from them. Grr! I should've known! :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm really starting to like this guy. And it's starting to not be awkward to be around him. But I'm afraid of walking into anything and having it be doomed to failure. I guess it would be easier if I had someone else nearby to like.


----------



## KnottyOne

IC I have not been on this site nearly enough lately


----------



## KnottyOne

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm really starting to like this guy. And it's starting to not be awkward to be around him. But I'm afraid of walking into anything and having it be doomed to failure. I guess it would be easier if I had someone else nearby to like.



I'd say go for it. Something is something, it's better to take that chance with that one possibility rather than miss out on something that could be potentially awesome


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that every time i see the Fuddruckers thread in the foodie board i think of Idiocracy the movie. Rather than derail that thread I decided to confess it here


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> IC that every time i see the Fuddruckers thread in the foodie board i think of Idiocracy the movie. Rather than derail that thread I decided to confess it here


IC You just made me remember how delicious Fuddruckers food is, and how much fun me and my cousin used to have eating there and then confusing people by telling them we ate at a place called "Dudfuckers"


----------



## CastingPearls

After the second glass of wine I start taking my clothes off because I'm hot. I don't know if this is good or bad. Hmmm.


----------



## Mishty

CastingPearls said:


> After the second glass of wine I start taking my clothes off because I'm hot. I don't know if this is good or bad. Hmmm.



Elaine getting naked = always good


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Sorry, wrong thread post...


----------



## AmazingAmy

Self-esteem today: 0.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am trying to figure out where to do my groceries online this week to hot to want to brave the school holliday tourist crowds and I really want to shop at two places is that wrong?

and I am up having not slept yet must finish writing first draught or groceries one or the other would make me happy


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I didn't accomplish anything as I intended on my day off today - except for finally putting up the Christmas tree. =/ Ah well.


----------



## Saoirse

I just did a shot of moonshine and... I loved it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

When I decide to give up, results come in. WTF. 

3 awesome guys to talk to... all from a dating site. Going good so far. No pervy topics yet, and 2 of them have been talking to me for days.

Also... dude I'm interested from around here seemed to be interested in another girl. Was about to give up when an insider told me he was only friends with her. Just that she gives him stuff and it gets him all excited to see her. They've been friends for years. But I still don't think anything is going to happen 

I'm hoping for this one guy to come around. But not holding my breath at this point. I'm going to have fun talking to others for now.


----------



## Proner

IC that it sales period here so I will probably spend the afternoon chasing clothes as I really need somes warmer ones. So I made my survival list and will try to avoid saleswolves (like werewolves except that it happen all day long for five long weeks!).

I know stereotypes are bad, but they're badder when you get hit by them


----------



## Sasquatch!

ppffft Tout le monde adore les soldes.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am nervous as anything as I just sent off a piece I litterally diddnt finish writing until about half an hour ago to potentially be published and excited as well


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I really miss hanging out with my friend, but at the same time I feel I need to spend my weekends with my mom. She's going super-stir crazy since getting laid off and I think having someone to play games with her helps take the edge off, even _if_ just a little.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I've been having strong suicidal urges recently and I have no bloody clue what to do about it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I've been having strong suicidal urges recently and I have no bloody clue what to do about it.


 
You need to talk to someone about it. Now! A counselor preferably.


----------



## goofy girl

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I've been having strong suicidal urges recently and I have no bloody clue what to do about it.





Surlysomething said:


> You need to talk to someone about it. Now! A counselor preferably.



what Surly said. 

http://www.hopeline.com/gethelpnow.html

Big hugs honey and PLEASE speak to a counselor ASAP.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> You need to talk to someone about it. Now! A counselor preferably.





goofy girl said:


> what Surly said.
> 
> http://www.hopeline.com/gethelpnow.html
> 
> Big hugs honey and PLEASE speak to a counselor ASAP.



They're right. If it's significant enough to post here, it's significant enough for you to seek the help you deserve. And you knew we'd all tell you this, or you you wouldn't have asked.  

Do take good care of yourself, you're worth it. 

-Rusty


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've been struggling with my blood sugar for almost 2 years now. After eating tonight, it was 179. That's normal..a little high on the normal scale..but normal.

I'm seriously emotional about it. I hope my fasting bs looks as good in the morning.

Fingers crossed and chins up!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am mystafied but a cousin who posts on my fb wall in the form of snarky comments about being concerned about my weight wont talk to me privately about it then when I stand up to him and say you know nothing about who I am or my life at pressent he blocks me

yeah your so concerned you blocked me on fb wow


----------



## lalatx

IC I have every intention to spend my tax refund on tattoos. 

Spent the last hour drawing up some ideas and will be getting several tattoos in one sitting as soon as my tattoo artist has a free Saturday.


----------



## CarlaSixx

lalatx said:


> IC I have every intention to spend my tax refund on tattoos.
> 
> Spent the last hour drawing up some ideas and will be getting several tattoos in one sitting as soon as my tattoo artist has a free Saturday.



Ooooh! You'll have to post pics!

------

I got bored with my hair, so I decided to dye part of it. Putting in some red to break the monotony


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been struggling with my blood sugar for almost 2 years now. After eating tonight, it was 179. That's normal..a little high on the normal scale..but normal.
> 
> I'm seriously emotional about it. I hope my fasting bs looks as good in the morning.
> 
> Fingers crossed and chins up!



I'm glad it was normal, but I'm sorry it's still a struggle. 

I know I'm the apnea crier around here... likely annoyingly so... and I've probably annoyed you before by asking about it, or you've already told me you know about it, so feel free to ignore this post if that's the case - but in case you or anyone else didn't know, there's a big connection between sleep apnea and high glucose levels. It probably seems like I'm always saying "apnea is responsible for xyz ailment," but the fact is that apneas are oxygen deprivation, and your body relies on oxygen to do EVERYTHING, so when you aren't getting it, it affects myriad things in your body.

Often when glucose levels don't really respond to medication, they WILL respond if someone who has sleep apnea gets treatment. 

Here's an article: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/03/050308093742.htm

By the way, even if someone's already had a test that said they didn't have apnea, it IS possible to get a false negative test. My sleep test said I didn't have apnea when I was 18 - I went six more years untreated because of that, with very severe apnea.

Additionally, for people for whom finances are an issue, there are organizations out there that can help.


----------



## Dromond

I confess it's FRAKKING COLD in Alabama!


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been struggling with my blood sugar for almost 2 years now. After eating tonight, it was 179. That's normal..a little high on the normal scale..but normal.
> 
> I'm seriously emotional about it. I hope my fasting bs looks as good in the morning.
> 
> Fingers crossed and chins up!


 

Good luck! I struggle a lot with it too. 
We just do the best we can though, right?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My cousin told me she wants me to take pictures of her because, according to her, I take great pictures. Then she says to me "Oh, and I was thinking maybe you could help me take a couple I could submit to SuicideGirls. Just to see.." ...I Facepalmed, but Blushed from the compliment. 


I also Confess, I think I was born way too late, I should've been an 80's Baby!


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My cousin told me she wants me to take pictures of her because, according to her, I take great pictures. Then she says to me "Oh, and I was thinking maybe you could help me take a couple I could submit to SuicideGirls. Just to see.." ...I Facepalmed, but Blushed from the compliment.
> 
> 
> I also Confess, I think I was born way too late, I should've been an 80's Baby!



to truly have enjoyed the 80's you really need to be born in the 60's or 70's man the 80's was fun we got to be kids and omg the clothes its sooo funny watching shaylyn buy like 80's style crap thats supposed to be in that is far worse than what we used to wear and I cant wait till she is older and looks back and shakes her head lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm glad it was normal, but I'm sorry it's still a struggle. *snip*


Thanks Ginny! I appreciate the information!




Surlysomething said:


> Good luck! I struggle a lot with it too.
> We just do the best we can though, right?



I'm coming up on my 5 year mark...and it's been a hell of a ride


----------



## CastingPearls

I have an ice cold cocktail shaker full of filthy martinis, some good music and I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

spiritangel said:


> to truly have enjoyed the 80's you really need to be born in the 60's or 70's man the 80's was fun we got to be kids and omg the clothes its sooo funny watching shaylyn buy like 80's style crap thats supposed to be in that is far worse than what we used to wear and I cant wait till she is older and looks back and shakes her head lol


What's kind of funny is that, my friends think I'm weird, because I absolutely adore the fashion 'fads' of previous generations. 

Knee-ripped Jeans, Bell Bottoms, Paisleys, Cat Suits, DISCO CLOTHES <3
ParachutePants, Big Hair, Leather~
OH OH and the LINGO! 

Same with Music and Movies. Dunno, Guess I'm just a backwards chick. Lol


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I have been out of the pixelling mood for years now..so it was a bit refreshing to actually pull up PSP and put into pixels something that I have been doodling for awhile now. I like doing tiny art..and this particular one that I made for a friend is actually 40x49! lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

Awww Luvz, it's so cute! Wish I knew how to do stuff like that! 

---

IC I find it really cute that this one dude is all protective and trying to be helpful and stuff. But really... if you're not entirely interested, save the hand-holding thing for someone you will be interested in. If we're going to be just friends, let's just continue with the jokes and pranks against each other.


----------



## Allie Cat

When we started dating, my boyfriend gave me a silver chain necklace with a clasp in the shape of a padlock with his name on it. I haven't been wearing the chain part because my neck is too big, so I just had it dangling from a normal chain.

Last night, the padlock fell off the chain. Somewhere in the South Hills Village mall. I proceeded to spend the next hour after the discovery running around in a panic searching for it and crying.


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> What's kind of funny is that, my friends think I'm weird, because I absolutely adore the fashion 'fads' of previous generations.
> 
> Knee-ripped Jeans, Bell Bottoms, Paisleys, Cat Suits, DISCO CLOTHES <3
> ParachutePants, Big Hair, Leather~
> OH OH and the LINGO!
> 
> Same with Music and Movies. Dunno, Guess I'm just a backwards chick. Lol



Then you must love movies that are "of the moment." Like Saturday Night Fever, Xanadu, St Elmo's Fire, the Breakfast Club, Sixteen Candles, Grease, etc.


----------



## Rowan

i confess that i think i overextended myself again this semester. Dual major finishing my computer networking degree and starting a nursing degree, which translates into 13 credit hours. I did get a job as a lab assistant in the health sciences department. Its not full time, but im praying it will help pay the bills. Its also exhausting because I have to walk from one end of the campus to the other a few times a day to set up the chemistry lab for teachers. I am so tired and it's only the first week!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I might regret that PM, but whatever.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> Then you must love movies that are "of the moment." Like Saturday Night Fever, Xanadu, St Elmo's Fire, the Breakfast Club, Sixteen Candles, Grease, etc.




YES!  I do! 

Though my weakness are "B" movies, usually the ones from the 70's and 80's. 

However, original monster/'horror' flicks are great, too. The Blob, The Wolfman, The Mummy, Ect. Though *I Confess* despite my love for these movies, the original "The Monster from the Black Lagoon" continues to elude me and my desperate searching for it.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Blackjack said:


> IC that I might regret that PM, but whatever.



Pfffft to you, mister.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I know he's a stoner, but I just wish he would slow it down. He's much more interesting when he isn't stoned. Well... Not THAT stoned at least. 

Also, IC I kinda wanna change to impress someone. It is something I want for myself, too, but I want it that much sooner to impress this person. Ah well.


----------



## Mathias

IC that Tony Stark plays a good Robert Downy Jr. I mean- wait...:doh:


----------



## AuntHen

IC I annoy myself sometimes! :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC my temper must be getting pretty volatile as of late, because even the most petty, insignificant comments seem to get RIGHT UNDER MY FUCKING SKIN.


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I should stop expecting the world.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I still smell him, and it's amazing to me...


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm ready to give up on the ONE guy from my area who was possible for me to get with. So many issues. Not the time for me to deal with that.


----------



## Scorsese86

I confess that I've just been released from the hospital, after a week there.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Scorsese86 said:


> I confess that I've just been released from the hospital, after a week there.



I was wondering where you were! I was thinking romance or school or something! Are you okay, what were you there for?


----------



## Blackjack

Scorsese86 said:


> I confess that I've just been released from the hospital, after a week there.



Cripes, glad you're better'n you were while you were in there and that you're out again.


----------



## Scorsese86

AmazingAmy said:


> I was wondering where you were! I was thinking romance or school or something! Are you okay, what were you there for?



Romance Yeah, right!
Seems my blood count had dropped to the floor. Badly. No wonder, the days before I was hospitalized was spent in bed feeling terrible. So, people, remember to eat and sleep once in a while!



Blackjack said:


> Cripes, glad you're better'n you were while you were in there and that you're out again.



Thanks


----------



## AmazingAmy

Scorsese86 said:


> Romance Yeah, right!
> Seems my blood count had dropped to the floor. Badly. No wonder, the days before I was hospitalized was spent in bed feeling terrible. So, people, remember to eat and sleep once in a while!



Haha, you daft boy. Well *hugs*, glad you're back again!


----------



## snuggletiger

I confess that the I am happy the girl I gave the Christmas present to didn't chuck the box at my head. And she said she liked it. So I guess thats a good sign.


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> I confess that I've just been released from the hospital, after a week there.


So glad you're better. Missed you, Ivan.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I forgot how useful the Ignore List is.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I hate a growly stomach before my head catches up to the idea of eating.. Some mornings my stomach growls incessantly before i feel like eating. It's one of those mornings.


----------



## Surlysomething

The immaturity level on this site is MIND-BOGGLING.


----------



## Lovelyone

Alicia Rose said:


> When we started dating, my boyfriend gave me a silver chain necklace with a clasp in the shape of a padlock with his name on it. I haven't been wearing the chain part because my neck is too big, so I just had it dangling from a normal chain.
> 
> Last night, the padlock fell off the chain. Somewhere in the South Hills Village mall. I proceeded to spend the next hour after the discovery running around in a panic searching for it and crying.


 
Im so sorry that you lost something that has such a wonderful sentiment to you. I understand all too well how that feels. I lost a necklace that a friend gave to me juswt months before she died and I was so devastated. ((Hugs))


----------



## Gingembre

The amount of oneupmanship and being annoying just for the sake of it that is occuring on this site at the moment is really infuriating.


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> The immaturity level on this site is MIND-BOGGLING.



Welcome to the Internet.



Gingembre said:


> The amount of oneupmanship and being annoying just for the sake of it that is occuring on this site at the moment is really infuriating.



It's human nature to want to "win," even if your goal is being the most pathetic person around.


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> The amount of oneupmanship and being annoying just for the sake of it that is occuring on this site at the moment is really infuriating.


No, YOU ARE
Nuh-UH..YOU ARE


----------



## Sasquatch!

I guess you should call me Mario, cos I'm the king of 1-UP.


----------



## Dromond

Sasquatch! said:


> I guess you should call me Mario, cos I'm the king of 1-UP.



That was pretty clever, actually. If my rep tank weren't empty, I'd rep you for it.


----------



## Munchausen

I confess that I'm about to (and by that I mean in the next couple months) make another big change, hopefully for the better.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm wondering if this dude is an FA, or just into the idea of a woman being naked in front of him. It seems the less I have on in front of him, the more he's um... open?... to me. I dunno... he's a virgin and all, so I'm thinking he's not actually an FA and just into females in general. I could be wrong, but...


----------



## Surlysomething

Dromond said:


> Welcome to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's human nature to want to "win," even if your goal is being the most pathetic person around.


 

I know, I know! But once in awhile you're reminded just how mind-boggling it truly is. Haha.


----------



## liz (di-va)

ungh, somebody spank me and make me do what I gotta do


----------



## snuggletiger

Previous post puts devious thoughts in my mind.

IC I wish I didn't know how to be so moody and over think things


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I stopped posting in some threads because certain people monopolize them.


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> IC I stopped posting in some threads because certain people monopolize them.



DITTO THIS


----------



## swordchick

I already told you that I would.



liz (di-va) said:


> ungh, somebody spank me and make me do what I gotta do


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm watching my husband play Little Big Planet 2 while i download some new ebooks. He's on a level that has Sackboy throwing yummy looking pastries. It's making me want something sweet and baked.. lol I'm such a sucker for sweets


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I drank a half-gallon of chocolate milk in a period of two evenings. 

I'm lactose intolerant but it didn't effect me. 


Confusion at it's best.


----------



## JonesT

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I drank a half-gallon of chocolate milk in a period of two evenings.
> 
> I'm lactose intolerant but it didn't effect me.
> 
> 
> Confusion at it's best.



I LOVE chocolate milk and I'm also lactose intolerant. I usually drink that much in about an hour which I shouldn't do.


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I drank a half-gallon of chocolate milk in a period of two evenings.
> 
> I'm lactose intolerant but it didn't effect me.
> 
> 
> Confusion at it's best.


I'm so spectacularly lactose intolerant that a half-gallon of any milk product would probably end in a hospital stay.

Strangely though, cheese doesn't figure into the equation.


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Strangely though, cheese doesn't figure into the equation.



Nothing strange about it. The enzymatic process that creates cheese, breaks down lactose. There isn't enough lactose left in cheese to trigger a reaction.


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I drank a half-gallon of chocolate milk in a period of two evenings.
> 
> I'm lactose intolerant but it didn't effect me.
> 
> 
> Confusion at it's best.



Cocoa alleviates symptoms of lactose intolerance, it seems.

Linky


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oooooh! Interesting!

See, my grandmother is lactose intolerant, to the point where if she has so much as a cup of milk, or three slices of Non-Swiss/Sharp Chedder cheese, the results are.. horrific. 

Where-as my mother isn't unless she eats like.. nothing but dairy foods all day long. 

And I only get sick effects if I have a cup or two of regular white milk. 


Lactose intolerance is.. freaking weird! 


Oh, IC I'm so nervous and worked up about tomorrow, I can't sleep. Crap! :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

My lactose intolerance is weird. Some days it can be less than a cup to affect me, and some days it's as if it doesn't affect me at all. Cheese almost always does, but I rarely have cheese and when I do, I take quite a bit :blush: So no wonder, haha. I hate being lactose intolerant sometimes.

---

IC I'm a little weirded out by my plans tomorrow. I'm going with a bunch of friends to the sex shop, then to the weed shop. I think it's just WHO I'm going with that's got me wondering what they're gonna think. Ah well...


----------



## CastingPearls

Ice cream in particular is agonizing. That's really why I hate it. Every once in a great while, a new flavor comes out that intrigues me and I eat one fecking spoonful and end up in horrible pain. 

I do have cream in my coffee..not milk, but so far, I guess because it isn't much, it isn't so bad.


----------



## Mishty

I got written up tonight, at the shelter I volunteer at for making a little girl a ham and cheese sandwich. I made gallons and gallons of tuna salad today, I gagged with every can of tuna. I hate tuna with a passion, grilled tuna steak, white chunk in a can, white fillets in oil, or tuna rolls. All tuna disgusts me, and tonight when I watched that poor kid ask for a grilled cheese and we had already given the last out, and she tried to stomach that sandwich, she retched and never said a word. Her two sisters and twin toddler uncles(don't ask) ate the sandwiches without so much as a cringe, but this poor girl took me back to my childhood terror days of being forced to eat tuna salad or go hungry. So, I made her a ham and cheese on toast..... and I confess I would take the verbal lashing i got from the preachers wife all over again to make sure that kid didn't have to force herself to eat something she couldn't even swallow for gagging. Ms Darlene wasn't mean about it, but pointed out sometimes we have to put our pity aside so we can better serve these people. Ms Darlene never even had pork and beans till she started manning our building last Fall, Ms Darlene hasn't even tried any of our food really, she just makes sure our hair nets are snug, and we don't pay to much attention to any certain group. Ms Darlene better be glad I love my work.


----------



## cinnamitch

Mishty said:


> I got written up tonight, at the shelter I volunteer at for making a little girl a ham and cheese sandwich. I made gallons and gallons of tuna salad today, I gagged with every can of tuna. I hate tuna with a passion, grilled tuna steak, white chunk in a can, white fillets in oil, or tuna rolls. All tuna disgusts me, and tonight when I watched that poor kid ask for a grilled cheese and we had already given the last out, and she tried to stomach that sandwich, she retched and never said a word. Her two sisters and twin toddler uncles(don't ask) ate the sandwiches without so much as a cringe, but this poor girl took me back to my childhood terror days of being forced to eat tuna salad or go hungry. So, I made her a ham and cheese on toast..... and I confess I would take the verbal lashing i got from the preachers wife all over again to make sure that kid didn't have to force herself to eat something she couldn't even swallow for gagging. Ms Darlene wasn't mean about it, but pointed out sometimes we have to put our pity aside so we can better serve these people. Ms Darlene never even had pork and beans till she started manning our building last Fall, Ms Darlene hasn't even tried any of our food really, she just makes sure our hair nets are snug, and we don't pay to much attention to any certain group. Ms Darlene better be glad I love my work.



Thank you Mishty. Some Christians would do well to remember to treat those less fortunate as human beings instead of holding the belief they should take what they get and be grateful. It's the most basic of needs, food. Can one not even get to have the pleasure of eating something like a ham sandwich without it being made into an ungrateful bum situation? I truly wish for some people to live in these shoes for a few months , maybe their eyes would truly see what it is to live this way


----------



## mossystate

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm wondering if this dude is an FA, or just into the idea of a woman being naked in front of him. It seems the less I have on in front of him, the more he's um... open?... to me. I dunno... he's a virgin and all, so I'm thinking he's not actually an FA and just into females in general. I could be wrong, but...



run

.......


----------



## mossystate

Mishty said:


> I got written up tonight, at the shelter I volunteer at for making a little girl a ham and cheese sandwich. I made gallons and gallons of tuna salad today, I gagged with every can of tuna. I hate tuna with a passion, grilled tuna steak, white chunk in a can, white fillets in oil, or tuna rolls. All tuna disgusts me, and tonight when I watched that poor kid ask for a grilled cheese and we had already given the last out, and she tried to stomach that sandwich, she retched and never said a word. Her two sisters and twin toddler uncles(don't ask) ate the sandwiches without so much as a cringe, but this poor girl took me back to my childhood terror days of being forced to eat tuna salad or go hungry. So, I made her a ham and cheese on toast..... and I confess I would take the verbal lashing i got from the preachers wife all over again to make sure that kid didn't have to force herself to eat something she couldn't even swallow for gagging. Ms Darlene wasn't mean about it, but pointed out sometimes we have to put our pity aside so we can better serve these people. Ms Darlene never even had pork and beans till she started manning our building last Fall, Ms Darlene hasn't even tried any of our food really, she just makes sure our hair nets are snug, and we don't pay to much attention to any certain group. Ms Darlene better be glad I love my work.



Good for you, Mishty. That little sweetheart had to have felt noticed, knowing that her comfort and desires mattered. It wasn't just about food, and you let her know that through your actions. :kiss2:


----------



## Blackjack

IC that a lot of times if I see that someone's PMing I hope that they're sending one to me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> I got written up tonight, at the shelter I volunteer at for making a little girl a ham and cheese sandwich. I made gallons and gallons of tuna salad today, I gagged with every can of tuna. I hate tuna with a passion, grilled tuna steak, white chunk in a can, white fillets in oil, or tuna rolls. All tuna disgusts me, and tonight when I watched that poor kid ask for a grilled cheese and we had already given the last out, and she tried to stomach that sandwich, she retched and never said a word. Her two sisters and twin toddler uncles(don't ask) ate the sandwiches without so much as a cringe, but this poor girl took me back to my childhood terror days of being forced to eat tuna salad or go hungry. So, I made her a ham and cheese on toast..... and I confess I would take the verbal lashing i got from the preachers wife all over again to make sure that kid didn't have to force herself to eat something she couldn't even swallow for gagging. Ms Darlene wasn't mean about it, but pointed out sometimes we have to put our pity aside so we can better serve these people. Ms Darlene never even had pork and beans till she started manning our building last Fall, Ms Darlene hasn't even tried any of our food really, she just makes sure our hair nets are snug, and we don't pay to much attention to any certain group. Ms Darlene better be glad I love my work.


 
You rock, lady.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I actually wanted to look at porn for the first time in months last night. Guess I'm back in the swinge of singeldom.


----------



## JoyJoy

cinnamitch said:


> Thank you Mishty. Some Christians would do well to remember to treat those less fortunate as human beings instead of holding the belief they should take what they get and be grateful. It's the most basic of needs, food. Can one not even get to have the pleasure of eating something like a ham sandwich without it being made into an ungrateful bum situation? I truly wish for some people to live in these shoes for a few months , maybe their eyes would truly see what it is to live this way



You are a Gem. But I already knew that. :wubu:


----------



## butch

IC that even though I am sad at the moment, and a bit overwhelmed by all the stuff I need to get done in the next 5 months or so, I am so happy with myself and my life that it seems criminal. I'm almost afraid to admit it, lest I jinx myself and all that.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I've been posting regularly on the Dimensions forums for six or seven years now (visiting for a year or so prior) and as people come and go, I realize I've sort of been every one of them at one time or another. 

I was the newb who started a million new threads without reading past ones to realize the same conversation has been started time and time again.

I was the naive, young fat girl who thought I'd never get "that fat" when I looked at pictures of other fat women here. (I did.)

I was the newb to the community who discovered men who found her attractive for the first time in her life.

I was then the newb who shared racy pics of herself here, reveling in the attention (and thus posted more, showing more).

I was the naive girl who fell for the smooth FA in the chatroom, only to soon find out he was working the same lines on other women in the room (on varying levels: some I only chatted with, some I met, one I slept with).

I was the person who met and fell in love with someone great they met in that same chatroom and then became the obnoxious "I'm so HAPPY" I have to share poster (this went on for months. Sorry.).

I'm the poster who has made acquaintances here, but has trouble making and keeping actual connections with those people in the real world.

I became the been there, done that poster... preaching to the newbs (hypocrite that I am considering how often I rolled my eyes at previous b.t.d.t. posters).

I've been the "I'm so grateful to Conrad/ don't know what I'd do without this place" poster as well as the "I can't believe I sent my money to support so much I find revolting/ why am I still here?" poster.

I've been the person who posts, bitching about something as if I have some right to expect anything to be done the way _I think_ it should in the first place.

There are several poster/member "hats" I hope I never wear and many I'm sure I'm forgetting, in denial about or blissfully unaware of. Though the scatter-brained poster with habitual bad grammar who spends more time editing her words than writing them (and still manages to fuck it up) poster I will likely forever be.


----------



## Bigtigmom

Mishty said:


> I got written up tonight, at the shelter I volunteer at for making a little girl a ham and cheese sandwich. I made gallons and gallons of tuna salad today, I gagged with every can of tuna. I hate tuna with a passion, grilled tuna steak, white chunk in a can, white fillets in oil, or tuna rolls. All tuna disgusts me, and tonight when I watched that poor kid ask for a grilled cheese and we had already given the last out, and she tried to stomach that sandwich, she retched and never said a word. Her two sisters and twin toddler uncles(don't ask) ate the sandwiches without so much as a cringe, but this poor girl took me back to my childhood terror days of being forced to eat tuna salad or go hungry. So, I made her a ham and cheese on toast..... and I confess I would take the verbal lashing i got from the preachers wife all over again to make sure that kid didn't have to force herself to eat something she couldn't even swallow for gagging. Ms Darlene wasn't mean about it, but pointed out sometimes we have to put our pity aside so we can better serve these people. Ms Darlene never even had pork and beans till she started manning our building last Fall, Ms Darlene hasn't even tried any of our food really, she just makes sure our hair nets are snug, and we don't pay to much attention to any certain group. Ms Darlene better be glad I love my work.



You are an awesome person and you have a very compassionate soul. Some people just don't get it because they are too stuck on rules and regulations. Sounds like the preachers wife needs a heaping helping of humility. My mother always told us "you never know what's waiting around the corner" and I've seen it many times. I would have done the same thing you did. Don't worry he saw you, how do you know he wasn't that little girl? Thanks for sharing this with us, I appreciated hearing it.


----------



## CastingPearls

ThatFatGirl said:


> I've been posting regularly on the Dimensions forums for six or seven years now (visiting for a year or so prior) and as people come and go, I realize I've sort of been every one of them at one time or another.
> 
> I was the newb who started a million new threads without reading past ones to realize the same conversation has been started time and time again.
> 
> I was the naive, young fat girl who thought I'd never get "that fat" when I looked at pictures of other fat women here. (I did.)
> 
> I was the newb to the community who discovered men who found her attractive for the first time in her life.
> 
> I was then the newb who shared racy pics of herself here, reveling in the attention (and thus posted more, showing more).
> 
> I was the naive girl who fell for the smooth FA in the chatroom, only to soon find out he was working the same lines on other women in the room (on varying levels: some I only chatted with, some I met, one I slept with).
> 
> I was the person who met and fell in love with someone great they met in that same chatroom and then became the obnoxious "I'm so HAPPY" I have to share poster (this went on for months. Sorry.).
> 
> I'm the poster who has made acquaintances here, but has trouble making and keeping actual connections with those people in the real world.
> 
> I became the been there, done that poster... preaching to the newbs (hypocrite that I am considering how often I rolled my eyes at previous b.t.d.t. posters).
> 
> I've been the "I'm so grateful to Conrad/ don't know what I'd do without this place" poster as well as the "I can't believe I sent my money to support so much I find revolting/ why am I still here?" poster.
> 
> I've been the person who posts, bitching about something as if I have some right to expect anything to be done the way _I think_ it should in the first place.
> 
> There are several poster/member "hats" I hope I never wear and many I'm sure I'm forgetting, in denial about or blissfully unaware of. Though the scatter-brained poster with habitual bad grammar who spends more time editing her words than writing them (and still manages to fuck it up) poster I will likely forever be.


I love this post in see myself all over it too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Now ontop of not being able to see gallagher, I watched her and him kissing and nearly ralphed. 

Oh wait, I think that's a record: Most disappointing/Epic Fail day, to date. 

*/Head-Desk*

..Can't wait till I get a job and my own place, then I can start my cat collection.


----------



## snuggletiger

like water melon smashing Gallagher?


----------



## Donna

Mishty said:


> I got written up tonight, at the shelter I volunteer at for making a little girl a ham and cheese sandwich. I made gallons and gallons of tuna salad today, I gagged with every can of tuna. I hate tuna with a passion, grilled tuna steak, white chunk in a can, white fillets in oil, or tuna rolls. All tuna disgusts me, and tonight when I watched that poor kid ask for a grilled cheese and we had already given the last out, and she tried to stomach that sandwich, she retched and never said a word. Her two sisters and twin toddler uncles(don't ask) ate the sandwiches without so much as a cringe, but this poor girl took me back to my childhood terror days of being forced to eat tuna salad or go hungry. So, I made her a ham and cheese on toast..... and I confess I would take the verbal lashing i got from the preachers wife all over again to make sure that kid didn't have to force herself to eat something she couldn't even swallow for gagging. Ms Darlene wasn't mean about it, but pointed out sometimes we have to put our pity aside so we can better serve these people. Ms Darlene never even had pork and beans till she started manning our building last Fall, Ms Darlene hasn't even tried any of our food really, she just makes sure our hair nets are snug, and we don't pay to much attention to any certain group. Ms Darlene better be glad I love my work.



I would like to have a talk with Ms. Darlene about compassion, and other things. That's my confession.


----------



## Donna

ThatFatGirl said:


> I've been posting regularly on the Dimensions forums for six or seven years now (visiting for a year or so prior) and as people come and go, I realize I've sort of been every one of them at one time or another.
> 
> I was the newb who started a million new threads without reading past ones to realize the same conversation has been started time and time again.
> 
> I was the naive, young fat girl who thought I'd never get "that fat" when I looked at pictures of other fat women here. (I did.)
> 
> I was the newb to the community who discovered men who found her attractive for the first time in her life.
> 
> I was then the newb who shared racy pics of herself here, reveling in the attention (and thus posted more, showing more).
> 
> I was the naive girl who fell for the smooth FA in the chatroom, only to soon find out he was working the same lines on other women in the room (on varying levels: some I only chatted with, some I met, one I slept with).
> 
> I was the person who met and fell in love with someone great they met in that same chatroom and then became the obnoxious "I'm so HAPPY" I have to share poster (this went on for months. Sorry.).
> 
> I'm the poster who has made acquaintances here, but has trouble making and keeping actual connections with those people in the real world.
> 
> I became the been there, done that poster... preaching to the newbs (hypocrite that I am considering how often I rolled my eyes at previous b.t.d.t. posters).
> 
> I've been the "I'm so grateful to Conrad/ don't know what I'd do without this place" poster as well as the "I can't believe I sent my money to support so much I find revolting/ why am I still here?" poster.
> 
> I've been the person who posts, bitching about something as if I have some right to expect anything to be done the way _I think_ it should in the first place.
> 
> There are several poster/member "hats" I hope I never wear and many I'm sure I'm forgetting, in denial about or blissfully unaware of. Though the scatter-brained poster with habitual bad grammar who spends more time editing her words than writing them (and still manages to fuck it up) poster I will likely forever be.



Get outta my head, please. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Your Damn Right Sledgomatic-Wielding Gallagher! 

... 
_-Cries-_


----------



## Dromond

I confess I think Megan is adorable as the "born two decades too late" retro chick.


----------



## mossystate

Sometimes, a baggy shirt doesn't mean anything more than the wearer likes the article of clothing. Oy.


----------



## Allie Cat

Sorry I freaked everyone out a few days ago. I'm feeling better now, and if it happens again I'm going to seek Professional Help or whatever.


----------



## Surlysomething

Alicia Rose said:


> Sorry I freaked everyone out a few days ago. I'm feeling better now, and if it happens again I'm going to seek Professional Help or whatever.




I'm glad you're feeling better. Next time, don't wait so long to get help, silly. There's NOTHING wrong with it.


----------



## Allie Cat

Surlysomething said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better. Next time, don't wait so long to get help, silly. There's NOTHING wrong with it.



I never actually did get help this time... >.>

I kinda didn't want to stop though, or get help or anything. It would have been contrary to what I did want...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...I Confess, my stepmom just called me from the Gallagher show. He just now went back to prepare, and she was going on about how "It's so awesome!" "He's just been out greeting the audience, signing autographs, smokin' it up with us, it's just TOO COOL!" 

and that's when I started to cry. I actually told my brother I needed a half-hour break to myself because I'm still kind of upset about not going. 


I mean. It's one thing to go without me, but it's a whole other story when you go rubbing my face in it. 

Ugh. How can my night get worse? 

... *Waits for the storm*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

butch said:


> IC that even though I am sad at the moment, and a bit overwhelmed by all the stuff I need to get done in the next 5 months or so, I am so happy with myself and my life that it seems criminal. I'm almost afraid to admit it, lest I jinx myself and all that.


This post makes me soooo happeeeee!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> I got written up tonight, at the shelter I volunteer at for making a little girl a ham and cheese sandwich. I made gallons and gallons of tuna salad today, I gagged with every can of tuna. I hate tuna with a passion, grilled tuna steak, white chunk in a can, white fillets in oil, or tuna rolls. All tuna disgusts me, and tonight when I watched that poor kid ask for a grilled cheese and we had already given the last out, and she tried to stomach that sandwich, she retched and never said a word. Her two sisters and twin toddler uncles(don't ask) ate the sandwiches without so much as a cringe, but this poor girl took me back to my childhood terror days of being forced to eat tuna salad or go hungry. So, I made her a ham and cheese on toast..... and I confess I would take the verbal lashing i got from the preachers wife all over again to make sure that kid didn't have to force herself to eat something she couldn't even swallow for gagging. Ms Darlene wasn't mean about it, but pointed out sometimes we have to put our pity aside so we can better serve these people. Ms Darlene never even had pork and beans till she started manning our building last Fall, Ms Darlene hasn't even tried any of our food really, she just makes sure our hair nets are snug, and we don't pay to much attention to any certain group. Ms Darlene better be glad I love my work.



It's a terrible time to be out of rep Lady. That little girl will hold your kindness in her memory. Yes, well worth the tongue lashing.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I had a great day  And walked away with the awesomest gag gift of life! Lotsa fun, smiles, laughter, naughty jokes, candy, and weed. It was the kind of day I needed.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I just got a parcel and instead of making me jump for joy it just made me feel extremely sad

its an awesome parcel to.........................


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

spiritangel said:


> IC I just got a parcel and instead of making me jump for joy it just made me feel extremely sad
> 
> its an awesome parcel to.........................


Awww, what's wrong, honey?  What made you sad?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> IC that a lot of times if I see that someone's PMing I hope that they're sending one to me.



I hear you on that one . . .


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I went to having one of the most Epic-Fail days of my life, to one of the BEST FUCKING DAYS EVER. 

So Happy, I Sobbed.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that the schools have been cancelled and I don't particularly want to get out on this ice this morning to get to work. Yay for us to get rain for a couple days, snow the next day and then below freezing temps overnight for that sludgy mess.


----------



## Saoirse

i just tried to write up a whole thing about my awesome friend and why the bestie thinks me and this guy are destined to be together.

it makes for a nice romantic comedy... i think i should start writing the screenplay!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

I C To me when I say something eaten tastes like something I've never eaten like for example shit, or freshly never been worn shoe, I'm basing this on the smell. It tastes exactly like the smell of the thing that I am thinking of. Like I ate an eggroll the other day and I said dude, this tastes like shoe...and my boyfriend says "you've never eaten a shoe." "Yeah but I've smelled one." And smell and taste are pretty closely related aren't they? When you're stopped up you can't taste much except something really spicy and even then it just barely registers right? Well then it only makes sense that if you've smelled a shoe you've pretty much tasted one.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that I'm so prone to suggestion that when I saw an ad on TV for men's cologne I instantly smelled it. I am a Madison Avenue wet dream.

This is also why I avoid hypnotists.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> IC that I'm so prone to suggestion that when I saw an ad on TV for men's cologne I instantly smelled it. I am a Madison Avenue wet dream.
> 
> This is also why I avoid hypnotists.



Would you like my eggroll that tastes like a shoe?


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> Would you like my eggroll that tastes like a shoe?


No thanks, I'm full of deep-dish pizza and buffalo wings.


----------



## Fluffy51888

IC that I wish more than anything I could rewind time to exactly a year ago today.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm hoping to go to my friend's place tomorrow and get high together. And I'll pretend like whatever strain she has makes me feel frisky and just get at the single guys around. Easy way to blame it on something, yet still see what they think of me, haha. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC my crush gives me the tightest hugs ever.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Besides crying from the pain that the cold set into my feet while waiting for a bus for my mother that never came, I had a good day. Free net usage and some hang out time at a friend's place. It was really nice. But the dude said 2 comments at dinner that I totally picked up on but I don't think he knows I listened, haha. It was something like "fat is where it's at" when we were looking at the roast for dinner and seeing a layer of fat over the meat and trying to decide what to do about it. I was the one talking when he said that, and he kinda looked at me when he said it. I thought it was funny. That was one heck of a fat pig on our dinner plates, though, lol.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I've been immensely bored recently. Feels like I have nothing (or almost nothing) to do, and no drive to take photos.

ETA: So I've been filling a bit of my time with flirting. Which is fun, but I suck at it, and I feel kind of bad about it. Dunno why.


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack said:


> IC that I've been immensely bored recently. Feels like I have nothing (or almost nothing) to do, and no drive to take photos.



OMG I can totally relate. I feel the same way. I miss taking photos but just can't seem to get myself up and out of the house.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Thirded.

My camera broke during the autumn and I'm starting to really miss going out and taking photographs. I love nature and macro photography, and the colder months are always the most interesting for that sort of thing. I'd so be out there right now getting some fresh air, living, if it wasn't still waiting to be sent for repairs...


----------



## Blackjack

goofy girl said:


> OMG I can totally relate. I feel the same way. I miss taking photos but just can't seem to get myself up and out of the house.



I dunno about you, but I suffer from seasonal depression, so that plus not having a job means I don't really have reason or inspiration to leave the house too often. 



AmazingAmy said:


> Thirded.
> 
> My camera broke during the autumn and I'm starting to really miss going out and taking photographs. I love nature and macro photography, and the colder months are always the most interesting for that sort of thing. I'd so be out there right now getting some fresh air, living, if it wasn't still waiting to be sent for repairs...



Oh my god, I don't even want to think about what would happen if my camera broke. I'm so sorry.


----------



## bigsexy920

Same boat here, I was laid off in December and between the weather and not working I'm beside myself. I need to find a reason to get out. there was over 7 days that I didnt leave the house at all and it is NOT good. 



Blackjack said:


> I dunno about you, but I suffer from seasonal depression, so that plus not having a job means I don't really have reason or inspiration to leave the house too often.


----------



## goofy girl

I think Berna and Beej outta get together and go for a ride to take pictures :happy:

I have depression every day lol but fortunately I get to go to work which forces me out of the house or else I don't think I would ever leave.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Not my confession, but Blackjack just PMed me telling me about his burlap sack fetish. He's so _weird_.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> Not my confession, but Blackjack just PMed me telling me about his burlap sack fetish. He's so _weird_.



That's not the meaning of "you would look good even if you were wearing a burlap sack".


----------



## goofy girl

AmazingAmy said:


> Not my confession, but Blackjack just PMed me telling me about his burlap sack fetish. He's so _weird_.





Blackjack said:


> That's not the meaning of "you would look good even if you were wearing a burlap sack".



heeheeheee


----------



## AmazingAmy

No, but it's what you meant when you _actually _said 'you'd look fucking gorgeous in a burlap sack'.

Quit denying your feelings, Jack.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> No, but it's what you meant when you _actually _said 'you'd look fucking gorgeous in a burlap sack'.
> 
> Quit denying your feelings, Jack.



You can't read so much into the words of someone who's as sleep-deprived as I am. I corrected myself with what I actually meant.

*shakefist*


----------



## AmazingAmy

Blackjack said:


> You can't read so much into the words of someone who's as sleep-deprived as I am. I corrected myself with what I actually meant.
> 
> *shakefist*



The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> The lady doth protest too much, methinks.



I'm too crass to be a lady.

I also have too much penis.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Oh beej likes burlap sacks. That's new.


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> I'm too crass to be a lady.
> 
> I also have *too much penis*.




Is this possible?? lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> Is this possible?? lol


Not in my book.


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack said:


> I'm too crass to be a lady.
> 
> I also have too much penis.



Prove it........................


----------



## Famouslastwords

Poidh

also, the rain in spain stays mainly in the plains.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> I'm too crass to be a lady.



Well fuck, I guess I can't be a lady either.


----------



## Famouslastwords

penguin said:


> Well fuck, I guess I can't be a lady either.




They took my lady card before I signed up unfortunately.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

penguin said:


> Well fuck, I guess I can't be a lady either.




I thought the same fucking thing


----------



## CastingPearls

Mine was grandfathered in and is laminated back to back with my whore card.


----------



## penguin

All this use of the word fucking makes me wanna get laid.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I believe in porn- but only the kind made for ladies


----------



## penguin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I believe in porn- but only the kind made for ladies



I should probably check that out. Most porn is laughable.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I've tried to search for porn for ladies before but have never come across anything (as it were) other than articles asking where it all is... halp!


----------



## HottiMegan

Google blowfish catalog. It's a great source for porn reviewed by women. So they sort of give you a good guide. I'd post the link but it sells toys too and not sure of it being a rules no no. It's a cool store.


----------



## CastingPearls

Not a big fan of 'ladyporn'. Too soft.


----------



## Allie Cat

Wait, you can't be a lady if you have a penis now?


----------



## cinnamitch

Uh to heck with this, let's back up and review this _I have too much penis _comment. Oh Sir! Sir? Come back please


----------



## Scorsese86

I just needed to find a place to post this. Looking at a movie site, the most recent comment was about _Eclipse._



> wicked 3rd installment of the twilight saga... i hear rumours there will be a forth, if thats true then i cant wait for them to bring it out...



Wow! Rumors about a fourth film? Can it be?


----------



## SMA413

IC that I may or may not be going slightly crazy. What is the lower age limit of one who can have a boy toy? LOL. If I'm 25, is that too young to be considered a cougar if I'm casually dating a 19yr old? I feel like it's way too awkward... and skeevy. LOL


The more I say it out loud, the crazier it sounds.


----------



## Allie Cat

SMA413 said:


> IC that I may or may not be going slightly crazy. What is the lower age limit of one who can have a boy toy? LOL. If I'm 25, is that too young to be considered a cougar if I'm casually dating a 19yr old? I feel like it's way too awkward... and skeevy. LOL
> 
> 
> The more I say it out loud, the crazier it sounds.



Pshaw.

I'm 26 and my boyfriend is 20.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel dumb, because I don't know how to tell if a guy digs me. 

Grr. 

Also, I'm curious, what is the term for women in their 20's that dig guys in their 40's and 50's [For, and Not For, Money.]


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I feel dumb, because I don't know how to tell if a guy digs me.



I've long been working on the assumption that they don't unless they tell me. Saves heartache :/


----------



## AmazingAmy

According to the film _He's Just Not That Into You_, if a guy is genuinely interested he'll 'make it happen'. However, that's just a dumbarse rom com. Speak up, menfolk, is it true?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

penguin said:


> I've long been working on the assumption that they don't unless they tell me. Saves heartache :/


That's what I always figure, I'm just impatient to know I guess, Ahaha.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> According to the film _He's Just Not That Into You_, if a guy is genuinely interested he'll 'make it happen'. However, that's just a dumbarse rom com. Speak up, menfolk, is it true?



Hate to say it, but no, it's not true. Men can be just as passive with initiating this kind of stuff as women (stereotypically) are.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

SMA413 said:


> IC that I may or may not be going slightly crazy. What is the lower age limit of one who can have a boy toy? LOL. If I'm 25, is that too young to be considered a cougar if I'm casually dating a 19yr old? I feel like it's way too awkward... and skeevy. LOL
> 
> 
> The more I say it out loud, the crazier it sounds.



I think that's called being a puma. [Or so I've heard. I normally date old guys. LOL]


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> That's what I always figure, I'm just impatient to know I guess, Ahaha.



For me it's because I've either not come into contact with many FAs, or there were FAs around but they weren't interested in me and I never knew about them being FAs. It's probably conditioning from my teen years, but I just assume that guys aren't interested. I just expect to get a "what? no way" type of response if I were to ask someone out, so I don't.


----------



## CarlaSixx

For money = sugar baby. The man is called a sugar daddy

Not for money = gerbil/puma. The man can be called a Dingo or a Silver Fox. 

I'm 21 and typically date older. At 18 and 19 I was dating men in their mid 30s. They were a lot better to deal with than those my age. Now I'm seeing someone younger, someone my age, and someone in their early 30s. 

I don't know how to know if a guy likes me, either, but can totally point it out to others. I guess I just assume all guys see me as a friend only so it's hard to interpret if it's anything else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> Not a big fan of 'ladyporn'. Too soft.



Me neither....was just being facetious. I prefer mine raunchy 



SMA413 said:


> IC that I may or may not be going slightly crazy. What is the lower age limit of one who can have a boy toy? LOL. If I'm 25, is that too young to be considered a cougar if I'm casually dating a 19yr old? I feel like it's way too awkward... and skeevy. LOL
> 
> 
> The more I say it out loud, the crazier it sounds.



He's legal......and that's the most important thing to know


----------



## Your Plump Princess

penguin said:


> For me it's because I've either not come into contact with many FAs, or there were FAs around but they weren't interested in me and I never knew about them being FAs. It's probably conditioning from my teen years, but I just assume that guys aren't interested. I just expect to get a "what? no way" type of response if I were to ask someone out, so I don't.


I always assume I'm stuck in the "Friend Zone" with guys because I'm _really_ shy, and that typically gets read as "Oh she just wants to be friends". :doh:

I wish they could just come out and be like "Yeah, Your Groovy." Or "Not interested, KayThanks" 


This silly game of hormones and infatuation is just a huge annoyance, Seriously.


----------



## penguin

While cleaning up, I found my daughter's rooster torch hidden under the couch cover.

Moral of this story?

Be careful where you sit in this house, otherwise you might end up with a cock up your ass.


----------



## rellis10

penguin said:


> While cleaning up, I found my daughter's rooster torch hidden under the couch cover.
> 
> Moral of this story?
> 
> Be careful where you sit in this house, otherwise you might end up with a cock up your ass.



A wise lesson if i've ever heard one


----------



## spiritangel

IC Somedays just suck and are confusing


----------



## Sasquatch!

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Me neither....was just being facetious. I prefer mine raunchy



What, you mean like this?

British Porn


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i just want to find some way to be happy. I hate being sad all the time.


----------



## AuntHen

spiritangel said:


> IC Somedays just suck and are confusing




you can say that again!


----------



## penguin

I like having a booty call.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC watching drama ensue between my friend, and my crush, is making me literally nausous. [sp?]


----------



## spiritangel

IC Cutting my hair at 6am this morning after no sleep was not a good Idea, thank goodness I can ponytail it till it grows back a little not sure I want to try and even it out or it will be shorter than I like it


----------



## Blackjack

IC that on snowy days like today I just want to stay inside and delve into a good book or a good movie or a girl.


----------



## rellis10

I confess that i've been uber-nervous for a couple of hours since hearing i've got an interview for a job on monday


----------



## Proner

rellis10 said:


> I confess that i've been uber-nervous for a couple of hours since hearing i've got an interview for a job on monday



Crossing fingers and fingertoes for you Rick!


----------



## HottiMegan

rellis10 said:


> I confess that i've been uber-nervous for a couple of hours since hearing i've got an interview for a job on monday



I hope it goes well


----------



## AmazingAmy

My sister just got back from the gym and IC I'm envious as hell. I'd love a gym membership again. Then I'd have something to do during unemployment!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just told one of the guys I was seeing that it's not going to work between him and I. I don't think someone should spew white supremacy talk to someone who's an interracial child. And certainly not if they're trying to get laid.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that my addiction to the show Top chef on Bravo is becoming a serious problem.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i'm watching Hoarders instantly on Netflix as a sort of inspiration to get rid of more stuff. I've already done one massive clean out of my home this year but really would love to go minimalistic.. I don't think my boys would like that  (I am in no way close to a hoarder though.. I am dealing with a small 2 bedroom apartment with 4 people worth of stuff. okay maybe i hoard shoes.. i have like 20 pairs  )


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I really.. REALLY Miss summer, and swimming, and hiking through the woods for great picture opportunities. 

Yuck, Go away Snow! :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

I miss hiking too Megan. It's been too wet to hit the trails. I totally miss swimming. I could live in the water. We don't have snow but we have loads of rain here. The weather is beautiful right now but the trails are still wet.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I think I just miss seeing the beautiful green grass and trees full of leaves.. I miss the LIFE! 

When it's winter, I look outside, and it's like seeing all the things I found beautiful.. except they're dead. :doh:


----------



## rellis10

Proner said:


> Crossing fingers and fingertoes for you Rick!





HottiMegan said:


> I hope it goes well



Thanks you two, it means alot. I've calmed down alot about it now 

IC that i'm now putting off writing....*slaps self*


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I really.. REALLY Miss summer, and swimming, and hiking through the woods for great picture opportunities.
> 
> Yuck, Go away Snow! :doh:



wanna trade? Id love cold respite from this high hummidity and heat


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> wanna trade? Id love cold respite from this high hummidity and heat



Hah, I'd donate my summer too!


----------



## shuefly pie

IC that when someone says, "I could care less," I really, really want to reply, "Then go for it! Care _LESS_! It's liberating!"


----------



## Gingembre

shuefly pie said:


> IC that when someone says, "I could care less," I really, really want to reply, "Then go for it! Care _LESS_! It's liberating!"



LOL, that phrase has always amused me, for the same reason. In the UK we say "I couldn't care less", which seems to make more sense to me. But then it would, I'm British!


----------



## shuefly pie

Because y'all are using it correctly. Apparently though, a lot of people couldn't care less about that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gingembre said:


> LOL, that phrase has always amused me, for the same reason. In the UK we say "I couldn't care less", which seems to make more sense to me. But then it would, I'm British!



That's the correct way to say it, and people in the U.S. with correct grammar say it that way as well. Unfortunately there are far too many people who don't practice proper grammar usage. lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

I C I sent two PMs recently and the people didn't respond to me, which makes me think I said something stupid or offensive.


----------



## rellis10

Famouslastwords said:


> I C I sent two PMs recently and the people didn't respond to me, which makes me think I said something stupid or offensive.



I've thought like that before. 

But anyway, IC Dead Space scares the life out of me....damn monsters


----------



## Lovelyone

rellis10 said:


> I've thought like that before.
> 
> But anyway, IC Dead Space scares the life out of me....damn monsters



I confess that this was on TV last night and it only took a milli-second for me to decide that it was too scary for me to watch alone.


----------



## Blackjack

I think my laptop fan motor's about to shit the bed.


----------



## JoyJoy

shuefly pie said:


> IC that when someone says, "I could care less," I really, really want to reply, "Then go for it! Care _LESS_! It's liberating!"





Gingembre said:


> LOL, that phrase has always amused me, for the same reason. In the UK we say "I couldn't care less", which seems to make more sense to me. But then it would, I'm British!





shuefly pie said:


> Because y'all are using it correctly. Apparently though, a lot of people couldn't care less about that.


A handy graphic that's been helpful to me:


----------



## shuefly pie

JoyJoy said:


> A handy graphic that's been helpful to me:


I *heart* you.


----------



## JoyJoy

shuefly pie said:


> I *heart* you.



Aww thanks. Happy to help!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that "i could care less" is so much more common that i often say that first then correct myself right after because it does annoy me that the wrong version flies out of my mouth so much easier.. darn my lazy american mouth!


----------



## shuefly pie

HottiMegan said:


> IC that "i could care less" is so much more common that i often say that first then correct myself right after because it does annoy me that the wrong version flies out of my mouth so much easier.. darn my lazy american mouth!


LOL! 

FWIW, Americans are not the only perpetrators of this crime against grammar.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Tonight I bought three bottles of strawberry and lime cider as a treat. I've just finished one bottle. Can I justify another without my mum freaking out and trying to explain units of alcohol to me? I had a shot of Archers in a pint of lemonade at Christmas and she tried to give me 'the talk'.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JoyJoy said:


> A handy graphic that's been helpful to me:



IC there were times I could have cared less; I just couldn't be so bothered to do so...


----------



## penguin

IC I'm not going to apologise for seeing someone for sex, while keeping an eye out to see if someone who's interested in more comes along.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm feeling really fucking groovy right about now, the only thing I think that could make this moment better would be some chocolate.


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm feeling really fucking groovy right about now, the only thing I think that could make this moment better would be some chocolate.



I have wine. Will that do?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wine is always welcome! :wubu: I love how you speak my language!


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wine is always welcome! :wubu: I love how you speak my language!



It's the language of love. I have plenty to go around!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC a late night hook up last night has left me feeling empty and useless. I'm not cut out for this boy toy business. And now I'm gonna be affected for weeks. I mean, when he left, as soon as he left, I began bawling and didn't stop crying for 2.5 hours, though the severity of the crying diminished over time. Sex isn't the least bit validating. I don't see how anyone could think it is.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm sorry you feel so bad Carla.


----------



## Blackjack

In storytelling, there's three themes of conflict. Man vs. man, man vs. self, and man vs. nature. I believe that in that last one, nature ultimately is victorious. But even aware of that, after shovelling the sidewalk in front of my house over two days, I can't help but celebrate the victory.






Camera to the shovel. That hedge on the left is about as high as my shoulders.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Blackjack said:


> In storytelling, there's three themes of conflict. Man vs. man, man vs. self, and man vs. nature. I believe that in that last one, nature ultimately is victorious. But even aware of that, after shovelling the sidewalk in front of my house over two days, I can't help but celebrate the victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera to the shovel. That hedge on the left is about as high as my shoulders.



When you told me you were out shovelling, I had images of about a foot of snow on your drive and path... I didn't know you and your neighbours were digging a freaking trench. :blink: I hate to think what no mans' land looks like.


----------



## HottiMegan

Blackjack said:


> In storytelling, there's three themes of conflict. Man vs. man, man vs. self, and man vs. nature. I believe that in that last one, nature ultimately is victorious. But even aware of that, after shovelling the sidewalk in front of my house over two days, I can't help but celebrate the victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera to the shovel. That hedge on the left is about as high as my shoulders.



Holy CRAP! That is just a ton of snow!!  Makes me love where i live a little more


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC 5 minutes ago I smelled burning food, and my honest first thought was "Wow, they set fire to the house to kill me, How dramatic." and I sat there waiting a good two or three minutes, then I realized it was just burnt food I was smelling.

I don't know if that's funny, sad, or both.


----------



## mossystate

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC 5 minutes ago I smelled burning food, and my honest first thought was "Wow, they set fire to the house to kill me, How dramatic." and I sat there waiting a good two or three minutes, then I realized it was just burnt food I was smelling.
> 
> I don't know if that's funny, sad, or both.



Next time you smell something burning...don't sit there for 3 minutes...go see if the house is burning down, especially if there are others in the house.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I have ran across the Uncyclopedia website and am amused. I am easily entertained..but the 'articles' I've read were funny.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Gee, Beej, your picture sure as Hell looks like what I'm used to over here! Lol. Except we only got snow like that twice this year, and it melted away in the same week as both snow storms  Gone are the winters of my youth!


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I need to learn that I'm not superwoman and I cant do everything. I started out this semester doing Medical Terminology, Anatomy and Physiology 1 plus the Lab, and Cisco 1, which totaled 12 credit hours, plus being a lab assistant 15.5 hours a week, while still looking for a full time job. I have now come to terms that I cannot do everything, as I said. I've dropped my computer class and sticking with the medical classes, still doing the lab assistant position, which will likely go to 20 hours, but going to take on a Community Assistant position at my apartment complex hopefully, which will allow me to live here for free, which will save me $500 a month, allowing my minimum wage lab assistant job to cover my car payment and car insurance. So while I cant do everything...I'm still trying and praying my body will hold out until I can get to my pain management doctor's appointment on February 21st, which will be paid for out of pocket with student loan money since i dont have health insurance, at which i will beg for something to help with the horribly terrible pain of early onset arthritis in my hips, knees and ankles thanks to genetics and being a fatty. 

so anyway...that's my confession for now...i dont know when to stop over extending myself


----------



## Rowan

CarlaSixx said:


> IC a late night hook up last night has left me feeling empty and useless. I'm not cut out for this boy toy business. And now I'm gonna be affected for weeks. I mean, when he left, as soon as he left, I began bawling and didn't stop crying for 2.5 hours, though the severity of the crying diminished over time. Sex isn't the least bit validating. I don't see how anyone could think it is.



I know how you feel sweetheart...that's why i cant do the casual sex thing. It leaves me feeling like a used rag. I just cant do it! 
*big huge hugs* I'm sorry that you felt that way, but know that you arent the only one who feels that way sweetheart. I hope you feel better!


----------



## penguin

It's late at night, I can't sleep, so I took more photos...I don't think I'm ready to post these, but the upshot is I really quite like how my butt looks in them.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I have a crappy cold virus blehhh but I also confess that my heart is so full of someone (has been for a long time and it just keeps *growing*) that it feels like it will burst!! I am probably sappy and annoying to you guys but whatever, I just *absolutely *adore him!! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that sometimes i use my webcam as a mirror. It's really hard to orient myself while brushing my hair or something. I'm a weirdo


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I think I know the perfect guy :wubu: But downside: He doesn't live as close to me as I would like.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC that even though it's half a year away still, I'm looking for how-to's for my Renfaire costume. [I'm going as an Elf of some sort, because I HATE how my Faerie wings turned out and I just can't make a decent pair.] The only two things I'm concerned with are my sleeves [I'm hoping to make something similar to Yuna's sleeves in FF 10] and my Ears. [Yes, Damn right I want pointy Elf Ears.] But it's getting me all excited for my costume already. Eeeeeee! :happy: :happy:


----------



## Dromond

Luv2BNaughty said:


> IC that I have ran across the Uncyclopedia website and am amused. I am easily entertained..but the 'articles' I've read were funny.



I confess that if you liked Uncyclopedia, you will like this website also.


----------



## Famouslastwords

penguin said:


> It's late at night, I can't sleep, so I took more photos...I don't think I'm ready to post these, but the upshot is I really quite like how my butt looks in them.



I can already tell I like how your butt looks in them too. /creepy perv



HottiMegan said:


> IC that sometimes i use my webcam as a mirror. It's really hard to orient myself while brushing my hair or something. I'm a weirdo



I do the same thing girlfriend! I hate this webcam on my laptop though, it's shite.


----------



## penguin

Famouslastwords said:


> I can already tell I like how your butt looks in them too. /creepy perv



lol I couldn't stop looking at one of the pictures last night. It's amazing how much I've come back to loving my body again.


----------



## liz (di-va)

*yeah, I said it*​View attachment 89873


----------



## HottiMegan

Famouslastwords said:


> I do the same thing girlfriend! I hate this webcam on my laptop though, it's shite.



lol i kinda like mine since its right there  I have a dell laptop.


----------



## Allie Cat

liz (di-va) said:


> *yeah, I said it*​View attachment 89873



Whaaat? but, but, it is my friend.


----------



## Famouslastwords

HottiMegan said:


> lol i kinda like mine since its right there  I have a dell laptop.




I have a Dell inspiron. I dunno maybe it's my face I don't like.


----------



## HottiMegan

Famouslastwords said:


> I have a Dell inspiron. I dunno maybe it's my face I don't like.



Mine's a studio.. so i dunno if they're different


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I always forget to dump my camera's memory card until it's full. :doh: 

Today I put it in my computer to clean it out, and I still have pictures/video from the Renfaire trip [which took place the last week of august/first week of September.. I don't remember. ] 

It took TWO FREAKING HOURS to download 4 videos and 687 pictures. :doh: :doh: :doh: My Bad!


----------



## penguin

IC I felt like a perverted creeper when I realised Christov is 18.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

penguin said:


> IC I felt like a perverted creeper when I realised Christov is 18.


You Are Not Alone!


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> You Are Not Alone!



I'm almost twice his age! I don't mind feeling like a pervert (because I am one), but the creepy part doesn't sit well with me!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just saying, Pretty sure there are plenty of ladies on this board who at one point made the same realization you did. =3


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just saying, Pretty sure there are plenty of ladies on this board who at one point made the same realization you did. =3



That makes me feel a little better...lol


----------



## hegotgame88

I confess I dont really like to sleep alone


----------



## Saoirse

i just busted out my mandolin and jammed to some Old Crow. its been months since Ive picked this baby up. holy hell, my fingers hurt!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I had such a weird Zombie-Outbreak dream that I woke up panic-stricken and looked for my phone for like 4 minutes so I could call my friend. 


Zomgwtfbbq. :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm spending as much of the day in bed as possible. I feel horrible and my period is 4 days late. No cramps yet. I knew the late thing was coming as it always happens once a season where it's about a week later than normal. But it frustrates me cuz I don't want it on my first day of work :doh: 

I just want to feel better when I get up. Not crappy. And I slept like 10 hours last night, too.


----------



## Mishty

I confess I went way to far Friday night, and did dumb(things) stuff I haven't done since I was stupid young kid, I did so much of said dumb things that I slept for 18 hours straight, and my parents almost called 911 when I wouldn't wake up, and like some guy at a frat party I've got Sharpie art all over my body.

This isn't cool anymore, Misty, this is dumb, and dangerous. 

I feel like I'm not learning from my mistakes.


----------



## Blackjack

I spun out today on the way home from doing some photoshoots.

Im okay, the cars okay, aside from a fucked front bumper. It just scared the shit out of me and made a really lousy end to an otherwise great day. I was going too fast and turning too sharp on an on-ramp getting on the highway, slipped, and the front end of the car scraped sideways across the snowbank before I started going backwards and wound up on the road.

For a fraction of a second I thought that the car would roll over and Id die. It was nothing short of terrifying. I know now that I wasnt in danger of dying (obviously), but three seconds of careless idiocy could have resulted in much, much worse. I thought I was smarter than this.

I stopped and picked pieces of my bumper out of the snowbank- not that I can really do anything with them, but I figure they might be a hazard, especially when the snow melts.

I dunno why I decided to write this, but I just felt the need to write something about it.

(crossposted from mah Tumblr)


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack said:


> I spun out today on the way home from doing some photoshoots.
> 
> Im okay, the cars okay, aside from a fucked front bumper. It just scared the shit out of me and made a really lousy end to an otherwise great day. I was going too fast and turning too sharp on an on-ramp getting on the highway, slipped, and the front end of the car scraped sideways across the snowbank before I started going backwards and wound up on the road.
> 
> For a fraction of a second I thought that the car would roll over and Id die. It was nothing short of terrifying. I know now that I wasnt in danger of dying (obviously), but three seconds of careless idiocy could have resulted in much, much worse. I thought I was smarter than this.
> 
> I stopped and picked pieces of my bumper out of the snowbank- not that I can really do anything with them, but I figure they might be a hazard, especially when the snow melts.
> 
> I dunno why I decided to write this, but I just felt the need to write something about it.
> 
> (crossposted from mah Tumblr)


Hugs .


----------



## littlefairywren

Blackjack said:


> I spun out today on the way home from doing some photoshoots.
> 
> Im okay, the cars okay, aside from a fucked front bumper. It just scared the shit out of me and made a really lousy end to an otherwise great day. I was going too fast and turning too sharp on an on-ramp getting on the highway, slipped, and the front end of the car scraped sideways across the snowbank before I started going backwards and wound up on the road.
> 
> For a fraction of a second I thought that the car would roll over and Id die. It was nothing short of terrifying. I know now that I wasnt in danger of dying (obviously), but three seconds of careless idiocy could have resulted in much, much worse. I thought I was smarter than this.
> 
> I stopped and picked pieces of my bumper out of the snowbank- not that I can really do anything with them, but I figure they might be a hazard, especially when the snow melts.
> 
> I dunno why I decided to write this, but I just felt the need to write something about it.
> 
> (crossposted from mah Tumblr)



You're ok, BJ. That's the main thing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> I spun out today on the way home from doing some photoshoots.
> 
> Im okay, the cars okay, aside from a fucked front bumper. It just scared the shit out of me and made a really lousy end to an otherwise great day. I was going too fast and turning too sharp on an on-ramp getting on the highway, slipped, and the front end of the car scraped sideways across the snowbank before I started going backwards and wound up on the road.
> 
> For a fraction of a second I thought that the car would roll over and Id die. It was nothing short of terrifying. I know now that I wasnt in danger of dying (obviously), but three seconds of careless idiocy could have resulted in much, much worse. I thought I was smarter than this.
> 
> I stopped and picked pieces of my bumper out of the snowbank- not that I can really do anything with them, but I figure they might be a hazard, especially when the snow melts.
> 
> I dunno why I decided to write this, but I just felt the need to write something about it.
> 
> (crossposted from mah Tumblr)



That must have been terrifying, Beej. So glad you're okay.


----------



## radman

Blackjack said:


> I spun out today on the way home from doing some photoshoots.
> 
> Im okay, the cars okay, aside from a fucked front bumper. It just scared the shit out of me and made a really lousy end to an otherwise great day. I was going too fast and turning too sharp on an on-ramp getting on the highway, slipped, and the front end of the car scraped sideways across the snowbank before I started going backwards and wound up on the road.
> 
> For a fraction of a second I thought that the car would roll over and Id die. It was nothing short of terrifying. I know now that I wasnt in danger of dying (obviously), but three seconds of careless idiocy could have resulted in much, much worse. I thought I was smarter than this.
> 
> I stopped and picked pieces of my bumper out of the snowbank- not that I can really do anything with them, but I figure they might be a hazard, especially when the snow melts.
> 
> I dunno why I decided to write this, but I just felt the need to write something about it.
> 
> (crossposted from mah Tumblr)



yeah man that sounds scary as hell, glad your okay though


----------



## Blackjack

CastingPearls said:


> Hugs .





littlefairywren said:


> You're ok, BJ. That's the main thing.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> That must have been terrifying, Beej. So glad you're okay.



Thank you.

Worst part was that I was like an hour from home, and didn't want to stay the night at my friend's up in Massachusetts.

Though it was heartening that six people stopped to make sure I was alright- I was far enough over that they could get by, but they stopped anyways. And when I was turning around (since I wound up facing the wrong way on the ramp), one guy actually said he'd go back to the entrance of it and block it for a couple minutes until I got out of the way so nobody sped around and hit me.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Worst part was that I was like an hour from home, and didn't want to stay the night at my friend's up in Massachusetts.
> 
> Though it was heartening that six people stopped to make sure I was alright- I was far enough over that they could get by, but they stopped anyways. And when I was turning around (since I wound up facing the wrong way on the ramp), one guy actually said he'd go back to the entrance of it and block it for a couple minutes until I got out of the way so nobody sped around and hit me.



I had a post that got eaten by my browser but I wanted to say I'm glad you're ok and I'm sorry to hear about your bumper.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackjack said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Worst part was that I was like an hour from home, and didn't want to stay the night at my friend's up in Massachusetts.
> 
> Though it was heartening that six people stopped to make sure I was alright- I was far enough over that they could get by, but they stopped anyways. And when I was turning around (since I wound up facing the wrong way on the ramp), one guy actually said he'd go back to the entrance of it and block it for a couple minutes until I got out of the way so nobody sped around and hit me.



{{{{{{ Kev}}}}}}, I'm so glad you're all right. Score for acts of random human decency when you really needed it.


----------



## HottiMegan

Blackjack said:


> I spun out today on the way home from doing some photoshoots.
> 
> Im okay, the cars okay, aside from a fucked front bumper. It just scared the shit out of me and made a really lousy end to an otherwise great day. I was going too fast and turning too sharp on an on-ramp getting on the highway, slipped, and the front end of the car scraped sideways across the snowbank before I started going backwards and wound up on the road.
> 
> For a fraction of a second I thought that the car would roll over and Id die. It was nothing short of terrifying. I know now that I wasnt in danger of dying (obviously), but three seconds of careless idiocy could have resulted in much, much worse. I thought I was smarter than this.
> 
> I stopped and picked pieces of my bumper out of the snowbank- not that I can really do anything with them, but I figure they might be a hazard, especially when the snow melts.
> 
> I dunno why I decided to write this, but I just felt the need to write something about it.
> 
> (crossposted from mah Tumblr)



I'm glad you're okay. I can imagine it scared the crap out of you. Glad the car isn't too bad too. I hope the snow and weather lets up in your neck of the woods.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC why do women get so angry with me when they ask me "what turns you on?" and I reply "genuine affection"


----------



## Blackjack

Famouslastwords said:


> I had a post that got eaten by my browser but I wanted to say I'm glad you're ok and I'm sorry to hear about your bumper.





OneWickedAngel said:


> {{{{{{ Kev}}}}}}, I'm so glad you're all right. Score for acts of random human decency when you really needed it.





HottiMegan said:


> I'm glad you're okay. I can imagine it scared the crap out of you. Glad the car isn't too bad too. I hope the snow and weather lets up in your neck of the woods.



Thanks again to y'all. 

My bumper already needed to be replaced, so no big deal there, just makes that a bit more urgent. I don't know that I can hold what's left together with duct tape like I've been able to in the past.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Sorry about the accident Blackjack, glad you are OK


----------



## AmazingAmy

Ditto, I'm glad you're alright mister.  Would be terribly sad to lose our Blackjack!


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> I confess I went way to far Friday night, and did dumb(things) stuff I haven't done since I was stupid young kid, I did so much of said dumb things that I slept for 18 hours straight, and my parents almost called 911 when I wouldn't wake up, and like some guy at a frat party I've got Sharpie art all over my body.
> 
> This isn't cool anymore, Misty, this is dumb, and dangerous.
> 
> I feel like I'm not learning from my mistakes.


 

Hey, don't be so hard on yourself. You've recognized that something needs to change and now you have to be more aware. 

Be mindfull of yourself:

_"paying attention in a particular way: on purpose, in the present moment, and nonjudgmentally"_

Have you ever thought about getting some counseling? It might help to talk to someone. Take care of you.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> Thanks again to y'all.
> 
> My bumper already needed to be replaced, so no big deal there, just makes that a bit more urgent. I don't know that I can hold what's left together with duct tape like I've been able to in the past.



I saw an episode of Mythbusters where they pulled a car apart and then put it back together with nothing but duct tape, so there's a good chance it will stay on if you use enough!

Like everyone else, I'm glad you're okay


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> I spun out today on the way home from doing some photoshoots.
> 
> Im okay, the cars okay, aside from a fucked front bumper. It just scared the shit out of me and made a really lousy end to an otherwise great day. I was going too fast and turning too sharp on an on-ramp getting on the highway, slipped, and the front end of the car scraped sideways across the snowbank before I started going backwards and wound up on the road.
> 
> For a fraction of a second I thought that the car would roll over and Id die. It was nothing short of terrifying. I know now that I wasnt in danger of dying (obviously), but three seconds of careless idiocy could have resulted in much, much worse. I thought I was smarter than this.
> 
> I stopped and picked pieces of my bumper out of the snowbank- not that I can really do anything with them, but I figure they might be a hazard, especially when the snow melts.
> 
> I dunno why I decided to write this, but I just felt the need to write something about it.
> 
> (crossposted from mah Tumblr)



Glad your ok


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Blackjack said:


> Thanks again to y'all.
> 
> My bumper already needed to be replaced, so no big deal there, just makes that a bit more urgent. I don't know that I can hold what's left together with duct tape like I've been able to in the past.


At least your okay, that's the important thing!

..As for said bumper. Ductape isn't the _Handymans Secret Weapon_ for nothin'!


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I want to meet my future boyfriend in a warm, sunlit coffee shop, instead of on a dating website in a dark room at 3am.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I want to meet my future boyfriend in a warm, sunlit coffee shop, instead of on a dating website in a dark room at 3am.



It's not socially acceptible for me to masturbate in a warm, sunlit coffee shop, though.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Blackjack said:


> It's not socially acceptible for me to masturbate in a warm, sunlit coffee shop, though.



Only if people see.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC my dad is a perv. NOW I know where I get it from.


----------



## SMA413

I totally feel you on that one, Amy.

IC that I want to meet my future boyfriend. period.  

I also C that I bought two pairs of some phenomenal heels and have yet to find a reason to wear them.






Problem is, I'm already 5'8'' so with the heels, I'm like 6'0'' and tall guys seems to be an endangered species in San Antonio.



I *ALSO *C that I wish Dims had an iPhone app. That would excellent.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that today I told the guy I'm married to that my heart just isn't in it anymore and want to separate. This is probably the worst feeling I've ever had in my life.


----------



## SMA413

goofy girl said:


> IC that today I told the guy I'm married to that my heart just isn't in it anymore and want to separate. This is probably the worst feeling I've ever had in my life.



Aww, Bridg.  I'm so sorry, hon.


----------



## goofy girl

SMA413 said:


> Aww, Bridg.  I'm so sorry, hon.



Thanks, Sam. .........................


----------



## littlefairywren

goofy girl said:


> IC that today I told the guy I'm married to that my heart just isn't in it anymore and want to separate. This is probably the worst feeling I've ever had in my life.



Hugs, goofy girl.


----------



## CastingPearls

goofy girl said:


> IC that today I told the guy I'm married to that my heart just isn't in it anymore and want to separate. This is probably the worst feeling I've ever had in my life.


hugs .


----------



## goofy girl

littlefairywren said:


> Hugs, goofy girl.





CastingPearls said:


> hugs .



thanks ladies


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Oh GG honey, major, major hugs.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm sorry Bridget, I really thought you two were so happy together.


----------



## mossystate

Sorry, Goof. It just ain't easy.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

goofy girl said:


> IC that today I told the guy I'm married to that my heart just isn't in it anymore and want to separate. This is probably the worst feeling I've ever had in my life.



I'm so sorry to hear that. I really wish you the best in whatever decisions you make.


----------



## goofy girl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh GG honey, major, major hugs.





Famouslastwords said:


> I'm sorry Bridget, I really thought you two were so happy together.



I haven't been happy in a long time but I guess I'm really good at hiding it considering his reaction. I thought for sure he was feeling the same way and had to know it was coming. I was so wrong.




mossystate said:


> Sorry, Goof. It just ain't easy.





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. I really wish you the best in whatever decisions you make.



THanks everyone.


----------



## MisticalMisty

It is sleeting like crazy outside. School is closed, thank goodness and I'm pretty sure the greater Dallas area will close down for at least today..maybe tomorrow since the wind chill in the morning is projected to be 4 below zero.

This is Texas for cripes sake..lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MisticalMisty said:


> It is sleeting like crazy outside. School is closed, thank goodness and I'm pretty sure the greater Dallas area will close down for at least today..maybe tomorrow since the wind chill in the morning is projected to be 4 below zero.
> 
> This is Texas for cripes sake..lol


.....Only -4? _*Lucky! *_


----------



## luscious_lulu

All the strange people posting on here lately makes me want to post even less.


----------



## Surlysomething

goofy girl said:


> IC that today I told the guy I'm married to that my heart just isn't in it anymore and want to separate. This is probably the worst feeling I've ever had in my life.


 
Awww. I'm so sorry, lady. Relationships are never easy, ever.


----------



## HottiMegan

MisticalMisty said:


> It is sleeting like crazy outside. School is closed, thank goodness and I'm pretty sure the greater Dallas area will close down for at least today..maybe tomorrow since the wind chill in the morning is projected to be 4 below zero.
> 
> This is Texas for cripes sake..lol



When i lived in Texas, every couple years we'd get a few days off in the winter due to the sleet and icing over. (i was there as a kid) Never snow for us and i missed snow having moved to Texas from Idaho.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am so exhausted I could pass out right now!! So why am I on Dims and not in bed? Good question! Night-night all! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I'm having a moment of crisis with my writing and wondering if I shouldn't split my current series into several seperate ideas. One aspect would make an excellent teen romance, but I never pictured myself writing for that audience. Plus, peoples' snarky attitudes towards that genre still gets under my skin...

I wish I could just write for pleasure wthout worrying about what people think.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I'm sick of playing 'laid back bitch' and shit's about to hit the fan with a few people in my life. And I hate being like that, but I've reached my breaking point with them! Grrr!!!


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> I wish I could just write for pleasure wthout worrying about what people think.



Just write it and decide who to market it to later on. The story needs to get out!


----------



## copasgrande

IC it felt great to take the day off as a chance to stay in bed with a gorgeous man, but I still feel lost.


----------



## MisticalMisty

No school tomorrow. Woot to the Woot


----------



## Rowan

I confess that its pretty bad when you tell a guy that you dont think you should continue a friendship anymore and that isnt enough for him to get it and he keeps messaging you, forcing you to delete him and put him in ignore in every common website you once had. *shakes head* some guys just dont get it. And if that makes me a bitch...so be it.

But I'm sure this will be seen and more posts that are very thinly veiled and about me will be posted soon enough and people will be able to figure out who im talking about even though I wont see the posts myself. *shrug*


----------



## AuntHen

fat9276 said:


> IC I am so exhausted I could pass out right now!! So why am I on Dims and not in bed? Good question! Night-night all! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




I didn't make it to bed yet because there is a problem with the electrical wiring in my house ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! FL decided to get really warm and I don't even have enough wattage/voltage/whatever for the ceiling fan :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

oww! I feel like the aftermath of being smacked in my cheek. It's tender and feels a little swollen. Only i don't remember being injured! I'm gonna take some advil and take it easy tonight.


----------



## Allie Cat

Rowan said:


> I confess that its pretty bad when you tell a guy that you dont think you should continue a friendship anymore and that isnt enough for him to get it and he keeps messaging you, forcing you to delete him and put him in ignore in every common website you once had. *shakes head* some guys just dont get it. And if that makes me a bitch...so be it.
> 
> But I'm sure this will be seen and more posts that are very thinly veiled and about me will be posted soon enough and people will be able to figure out who im talking about even though I wont see the posts myself. *shrug*



I think I've been that guy... u_u

But I've been in your position too. Honestly it sucks no matter which side of the situation you're on.


----------



## Heyyou

It took everything in me to edit this so i dont get an infraction, but i did. 

There, its edited and i removed even what i edited. "To be on the safe side."


----------



## HottiMegan

I am seriously curious how long Phil Connors spent living Groundhog Day over and over.. How many years of that day were there?


----------



## Heyyou

I confess i wish it wasnt pouring raining thunderstorms right now, and im ever so slightly stir crazy right now. I also confess i just turned on my phone and realized i forgot to clear my call log. :doh:


----------



## rellis10

IC last night I practically cried myself to sleep....but this morning it's better


----------



## KittyKitten

Good grief, Halle, why are you such a magnet for jerks? You are such a beautiful lady, what is going on? Now you are telling me your baby's daddy cursed you out? Geez!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rowan said:


> I confess that its pretty bad when you tell a guy that you dont think you should continue a friendship anymore and that isnt enough for him to get it and he keeps messaging you, forcing you to delete him and put him in ignore in every common website you once had. *shakes head* some guys just dont get it. And if that makes me a bitch...so be it.
> 
> But I'm sure this will be seen and more posts that are very thinly veiled and about me will be posted soon enough and people will be able to figure out who im talking about even though I wont see the posts myself. *shrug*





This explains a lot. *hugs*


----------



## luscious_lulu

rellis10 said:


> IC last night I practically cried myself to sleep....but this morning it's better



(((hugs)))


----------



## snuggletiger

IC that its been a pretty good week.


----------



## Surlysomething

happyface83 said:


> Good grief, Halle, why are you such a magnet for jerks? You are such a beautiful lady, what is going on? Now you are telling me your baby's daddy cursed you out? Geez!


 

I think she's straight-up crazy.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I wanted a tattoo for about half an hour today. Then pictured what it'd look like when I'm 50. Nevermind!


----------



## wannabeafatguy

I confess My fondness for big cutie QTPie


----------



## mossystate

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I wanted a tattoo for about half an hour today. Then pictured what it'd look like when I'm 50. Nevermind!





I realize that to a 22 year old, 50 is ancient...but, trust me, you would have to wait a few more years for your thought about tattoo to become a horror show.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I got to talk to my crush today. I want to be his friend, first. So things are working nicely. I have come to terms that I won't win him overnight, more than likely a year or more. But he is worth it. I can do eet. :blush:


----------



## Lovelyone

I snuggled under my warm comforter and got the most wonderful, peaceful sleep.


----------



## snuggletiger

I want a nap too


----------



## CastingPearls

I slept in my warm bed under a heavy down comforter all day cos I didn't feel well and I don't feel the least bit guilty that I slept til 3 but I still feel like crap.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to go outside and take pictures, but I'm _really_ lazy and it's getting dark. 

Meh. Maybe tomorrow, if I remember to grab my SD Card from upstairs.


----------



## Saoirse

There's a totally adorable guy that works at the DD's near the bestie's house. If he's on drive-thru, you know it! He loves to chat through the speaker! He'll sing or rap your order back to you, he offers suggestions and just generally loves to shoot the shit with everyone. example...

DD boy: (after taking our order and singing it back to us and telling us all about his morning) Would you like to try our new chocolate bagel twist?
bestie: I dunno, does it come plain without the chocolate glaze all over it?
DD boy: No, but ya know... it really should.
bestie: (to me)... you need to date this boy.

Caught a glimpse of him the other day... totally adorkable. Next time we go through and he asks if we would like anything else... Im gonna shout YOUR PHONE NUMBAH!!

haha!


----------



## SMA413

IC that I am on the second date from Hell. Not only is the guy super boring, but the roads are iced over, the highways are shut down, and I'm stuck at his house for the night. Just AWESOME.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm worried how my hair is going to come out, seeing as I've only 1 box of hair dye and long/thick hair. 

Usually this wouldn't be problematic, I'd go back and get another, but my mom said it was the last box, and because it was from a Dollar General they _probably_ won't get anymore in. 


Thank God Hair Grows Out, Color Washes Out, and Things can be snipped.


----------



## Blackjack

Who's got two thumbs and is writing another fat fap fantasy story?


----------



## Saoirse

Pretty much just been laying on the floor crying for reason I can't explain

Where is my bowl


----------



## Surlysomething

Fat girl angle pictures drive me crazy on here. If you don't feel comfortable on this site, where are you going to feel comfortable?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC the the memories I probably should forget keep sneaking up on me and I'm not sure if I dislike it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I always forget that dying my hair is going to burn. Crap!


----------



## liz (di-va)

HottiMegan said:


> I am seriously curious how long Phil Connors spent living Groundhog Day over and over.. How many years of that day were there?


I remember reading an interview with Harold Ramis where he talked about at that but I can't remember exactly what the answer was. I think the filmmakers set up a timeline for their own use when they were making the movie and at various points Bill Murray had lived the day 10,000 times, 100,000 times, etc. I want to say it went up to a million maybe.


----------



## liz (di-va)

IC that candy guy at Walgreens hooked me up with free candy again! Woot! I love candy guy.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I survived my first day at the new job. Really, it was just paperwork all day. But I was seated next to two class clowns (they polled down beside ME!) and so the three of us had a lot of fun. Teacher's not ready for this  but when I was telling my mother about it, she goes and tells me the guy I sat next to has always had a thing for me :doh: I don't believe it, but I'm hoping that even though she said that, it's not gonna be awkward. That tends to happen a lot when someone tells me something like that, regardless if it's true or not.


----------



## Paquito

The new MercedesBBWPearWhosItWhatsIt ad on the front page distorts the entire page. And it bothers me.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I just had to explain to my 6 yr old nephew what "going commando" means. He's refusing to put his pajama pants on without underwear on so now he's just walking around bottomless. It's really creepy actually. 


I also C that I watched the _entire_ first season of Arrested Development tonight. I think I'm on Michael Cera and Jason Bateman overload.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that I start a new job in just over a week and while I'm really looking forward to getting back to work I"m also dreading it at the same time. I HATE being the new kid on the block, making friends just doesn't come as easy to me as it seems to for others.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fatgirlflyin said:


> IC that I start a new job in just over a week and while I'm really looking forward to getting back to work I"m also dreading it at the same time. I HATE being the new kid on the block, making friends just doesn't come as easy to me as it seems to for others.



Sorry you're nervous (understandably) but congrats on the new job


----------



## Fluffy51888

IC that I am in total lust with John Mayer and if there are any FAs out there who can play guitar anywhere close to as well as he can, you may PM me now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Fluffy51888 said:


> IC that I am in total lust with John Mayer and if there are any FAs out there who can play guitar anywhere close to as well as he can, you may PM me now.



QFT

I'm in the same boat. I'd carry his child.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> QFT
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I'd carry his child.



Hey, me too. :wubu: I swear I've listened to I Don't Need No Doctor about 1,000 times tonight.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that the Lesbian Separatist movement is a group of hateful raging bitchfaces who, by and large, need to die in a fire.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I'm scared to be starting a new idea. I've spent the last sixth months planning my current one, and it's hard trying to let go even though I'm moving on to something better.


----------



## MisticalMisty

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I'm scared to be starting a new idea. I've spent the last sixth months planning my current one, and it's hard trying to let go even though I'm moving on to something better.



Maybe letting go now..is the key to coming back to it later and creating something great!


----------



## Blackjack

The ten character limit on posting is often a pain in the ass. I mean, there's times when you wanna say something short like "THIS" or "No way" or something like that, and you have to add in periods at the end or something in white text.

However, IC that I am a huge fan that it perfectly fits the phrase...


----------



## Blackjack

I love you


----------



## Blackjack

(I also confess that I can be really, really sappy sometimes. This is one of those times. I don't think it'll last.)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm feeling happy and motivated for once today, it won't last though, Never does. But I'll enjoy it until then. :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

So far so good at the new job 

I've got a date lined up for Saturday. Was hoping to make a second one this week with an FA I've been talking to, but might just write him off completely. Not much of a life but it's better than it used to be. At least now if I go on real dates I can go to nicer places because I can afford them lol.


----------



## goofy girl

CarlaSixx said:


> So far so good at the new job
> 
> I've got a date lined up for Saturday. Was hoping to make a second one this week with an FA I've been talking to, but might just write him off completely. Not much of a life but it's better than it used to be. At least now if I go on real dates I can go to nicer places because I can afford them lol.



YAY!! To quote one of my favorite movies ever..."It's all happening!"


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack said:


> I love you



Aww..shucks :wubu: lol!


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC that for the first time in a very long time... the future's not important.


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> (I also confess that I can be really, really sappy sometimes. This is one of those times. I don't think it'll last.)



your sappiness makes me want to vomit.

but in a sexy way


----------



## Saoirse

all you Winter Haters can hate... but I confess that THIS makes me happier than anyone can imagine.


----------



## mossystate

I am jealous of that picture above me. Snow!!!!


Mike Tyson has a new show on Animal Planet......how fitting.

*eta - totally not fair to animals


----------



## Blackjack

On a day with almost nothing to do, it's a good motivation to deny myself a wank until I've finished what I have to do.

Now I just have to find something to wank to.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> On a day with almost nothing to do, it's a good motivation to deny myself a wank until I've finished what I have to do.
> 
> Now I just have to find something to wank to.



Queue the women sending you their pics in 3...2...1...


----------



## AmazingAmy




----------



## penguin

That works too! And I can't rep you any more just now  lol


----------



## Saoirse

Some nights I just want to get completely plastered and stoned off my ass. Tonight will be one of those nights. Im already pregaming with a few beers and a few puffs. I just want to be comfortably numb. 

eta: on the plus side of having a busted up car... I wont be driving! Getting picked up by the bestie. SO MOAR BOOZE 4 ME


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My body is freakin' weird, man. 

I don't know what it is but I've been coughing and sneezing lately, and tired as all hell. However, today after my shower I felt so full of energy, I cleaned up part of my room _and_ played DDR for an hour.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

AmazingAmy said:


>



Hahahaha, perfect internet meme reference, Amy. Rep coming your way!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AmazingAmy said:


>



"Must spread... yada yada yada" But damn that was PERFECT!!!! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahahaha, perfect internet meme reference, Amy. Rep coming your way!


 Glad someone got her!


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC that Christov frightens me sometimes.


----------



## CleverBomb

AmazingAmy said:


>


Congratulations!

Where would you like the internet you just won, delivered to?

-Rusty


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> Queue the women sending you their pics in 3...2...1...



^
This is what I expected.


This is what I got
VVV


AmazingAmy said:


>



GIVE AMY ALL UR REPS. NOW.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC this page of confessions is just full of Winsauce.  

Man, I love this place!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

IC that after seeing these boards for years, I finally realize now what "IC" means. Intuition ftw!


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> GIVE AMY ALL UR REPS. NOW.



I did! Can't give her any more yet. Or you, for that matter!


----------



## RJ20

I just feel like getting plastered , while I'm sure some don't mind walking around in their birthday suits. There's nothing with that if your an attractive girl anyway
I hope there's someone out there for me, pipe down to all the "oh there is !"
because it really does make you question when it still has'nt f-ing happened. 
You know ? I'd really like to end the run of being a virgin sometime soon. 
If there's chicks out there some of these douchebags there's got to be one for me. I'd like to think that, but I'm not sure. I'm not that ugly but I wish dudes who are kind of nerdy had more of a chance. It just seems easier if I could create my own, finally have that stupid problem out of the way. It's kind of rare but nice to find those few who don't mind a dude who's short on muscle not really the best looking and nerdy. Be nice if I could find that on Craigslist since it's free but there's nothing but freaks over there. I don't know where am I supposed to turn ?? I have seriously run out of options. If there was someone attractive and nice, a good size (nice and BIG) who was into a kind of nerdy but cool guy like me that would be great. And it can just be friendship at first if it develops into something that makes it even better. 
I wish this one girl would understand that. Even if you've been in a bad relationship you should still give someone a chance. Because she should know that a guy like me would love to pick her up. And here's the BS part I think they kind of know that but still put up this wall with no way of breaking through. Anyway hopefully there's someone out there who knows what I mean. Anyway I'm turning off long thought of a virgin. I just have that crap in my head alot. Like that chick I mentioned earlier she was totally on my mind. But this goes with the wall -your just a nobody to them. And I want to at least be a friend not some "acquaintance". Is it my fault she's a model type puts herself out there and teasing me ? See I think some even though they pull that crap would love some but they don't want to admit or something. Either that or I'm really the biggest turn to them ..I don't know.
But I may be short on my muscle, but I don't smoke, have tats or piercings, I'm nice. I just wish I did'nt get the short end of the stick all the time.


----------



## Dromond

RJ20 said:


> I just feel like getting plastered , while I'm sure some don't mind walking around in their birthday suits. There's nothing with that if your an attractive girl anyway
> I hope there's someone out there for me, pipe down to all the "oh there is !"
> because it really does make you question when it still has'nt f-ing happened.
> You know ? I'd really like to end the run of being a virgin sometime soon.
> If there's chicks out there some of these douchebags there's got to be one for me. I'd like to think that, but I'm not sure. I'm not that ugly but I wish dudes who are kind of nerdy had more of a chance. It just seems easier if I could create my own, finally have that stupid problem out of the way. It's kind of rare but nice to find those few who don't mind a dude who's short on muscle not really the best looking and nerdy. Be nice if I could find that on Craigslist since it's free but there's nothing but freaks over there. I don't know where am I supposed to turn ?? I have seriously run out of options. If there was someone attractive and nice, a good size (nice and BIG) who was into a kind of nerdy but cool guy like me that would be great. And it can just be friendship at first if it develops into something that makes it even better.
> I wish this one girl would understand that. Even if you've been in a bad relationship you should still give someone a chance. Because she should know that a guy like me would love to pick her up. And here's the BS part I think they kind of know that but still put up this wall with no way of breaking through. Anyway hopefully there's someone out there who knows what I mean. Anyway I'm turning off long thought of a virgin. I just have that crap in my head alot. Like that chick I mentioned earlier she was totally on my mind. But this goes with the wall -your just a nobody to them. And I want to at least be a friend not some "acquaintance". Is it my fault she's a model type puts herself out there and teasing me ? See I think some even though they pull that crap would love some but they don't want to admit or something. Either that or I'm really the biggest turn to them ..I don't know.
> But I may be short on my muscle, but I don't smoke, have tats or piercings, I'm nice. I just wish I did'nt get the short end of the stick all the time.



I'm pretty sure you have no idea how you come across, so let me explain it to you.

With this post, you come across as immature and bitter. If this is the way you really are, you're due for a long run of disappointment. No woman is going to be attracted to you after reading the above. For instance: Models aren't "putting themselves out there to tease you," they are selling a product. The sooner you get it in your head that they are in business the better off you'll be.

And let me tell you something else that may come as a shock: just because you say you are nice doesn't mean you are nice. There isn't much that's nice about what you wrote. You reek of desperation and resentment.

One final observation: it's not them, it's you. Fix yourself first.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dromond said:


> I'm pretty sure you have no idea how you come across, so let me explain it to you.
> 
> With this post, you come across as immature and bitter. If this is the way you really are, you're due for a long run of disappointment. No woman is going to be attracted to you after reading the above. For instance: Models aren't "putting themselves out there to tease you," they are selling a product. The sooner you get it in your head that they are in business the better off you'll be.
> 
> And let me tell you something else that may come as a shock: just because you say you are nice doesn't mean you are nice. There isn't much that's nice about what you wrote. You reek of desperation and resentment.
> 
> One final observation: it's not them, it's you. Fix yourself first.



Q (and repped) FT.


----------



## Rowan

Dromond said:


> I'm pretty sure you have no idea how you come across, so let me explain it to you.
> 
> With this post, you come across as immature and bitter. If this is the way you really are, you're due for a long run of disappointment. No woman is going to be attracted to you after reading the above. For instance: Models aren't "putting themselves out there to tease you," they are selling a product. The sooner you get it in your head that they are in business the better off you'll be.
> 
> And let me tell you something else that may come as a shock: just because you say you are nice doesn't mean you are nice. There isn't much that's nice about what you wrote. You reek of desperation and resentment.
> 
> One final observation: it's not them, it's you. Fix yourself first.


Very well said! More rep for you!


----------



## Lovelyone

RJ20 said:


> I just feel like getting plastered , while I'm sure some don't mind walking around in their birthday suits. There's nothing with that if your an attractive girl anyway
> I hope there's someone out there for me, pipe down to all the "oh there is !"
> because it really does make you question when it still has'nt f-ing happened.
> You know ? I'd really like to end the run of being a virgin sometime soon.
> If there's chicks out there some of these douchebags there's got to be one for me. I'd like to think that, but I'm not sure. I'm not that ugly but I wish dudes who are kind of nerdy had more of a chance. It just seems easier if I could create my own, finally have that stupid problem out of the way. It's kind of rare but nice to find those few who don't mind a dude who's short on muscle not really the best looking and nerdy. Be nice if I could find that on Craigslist since it's free but there's nothing but freaks over there. I don't know where am I supposed to turn ?? I have seriously run out of options. If there was someone attractive and nice, a good size (nice and BIG) who was into a kind of nerdy but cool guy like me that would be great. And it can just be friendship at first if it develops into something that makes it even better.
> I wish this one girl would understand that. Even if you've been in a bad relationship you should still give someone a chance. Because she should know that a guy like me would love to pick her up. And here's the BS part I think they kind of know that but still put up this wall with no way of breaking through. Anyway hopefully there's someone out there who knows what I mean. Anyway I'm turning off long thought of a virgin. I just have that crap in my head alot. Like that chick I mentioned earlier she was totally on my mind. But this goes with the wall -your just a nobody to them. And I want to at least be a friend not some "acquaintance". Is it my fault she's a model type puts herself out there and teasing me ? See I think some even though they pull that crap would love some but they don't want to admit or something. Either that or I'm really the biggest turn to them ..I don't know.
> But I may be short on my muscle, but I don't smoke, have tats or piercings, I'm nice. I just wish I didn't get the short end of the stick all the time.



While Dromond has a point in that this comes off as immature and bitter, I can see what you are driving at. It does hurt to be alone and lonely. It sucks to see people finding love when you can't. It sucks to pine for someone that won't/can't return that love and it really sucks to see everyone happy when you aren't. I think that probably most of us have experienced this once or twice in our lifetime. Take if from someone who has been there, you have to have faith in yourself, work on your own issues, and find your own personal happiness before you can share that happiness with others. 

Listen to the advice of people who have been where you are at one point in time or another. Don't be in such a hurry to have what others have. It might not seem like it to you right now, but time will fly by without you realizing it and you will long for these days to return. I had to question your motives. You want to find someone so that you can "end the run of being a virgin" but finding someone to take your virginity will not guarantee you happiness. Contrary to all the popular teen movies and such, it doesn't increase your "cool factor" to lose your virginity. (and the right woman won't care anyway). 

As for wishing that the one girl would "understand" and let down the wall...that's not something that YOU can make happen. She has to want it, she has to be ready to take the bricks down herself. Its just my opinion but sometimes you have to let go of what you want in order to get what you need.


----------



## Dromond

I have to disagree with you. There is a lot of pain in the world, lovelyone. The trick is to not let your pain rule you and he clearly does. Being alone and lonely sucks, no doubt. It's hard and painful. But it's also no excuse for excrable behavior.


----------



## RJ20

Dromond said:


> I have to disagree with you. There is a lot of pain in the world, lovelyone. The trick is to not let your pain rule you and he clearly does. Being alone and lonely sucks, no doubt. It's hard and painful. But it's also no excuse for excrable behavior.



No I DON'T let it rule I'm just tired of having these thoughts. I've been through 
depression before and I don't want to feel that way ever again. And let me explain something to you I am NOT immature these are the thoughts that I have they are true for the most part and I'm tired of having them. They put out something to 
pleasure myself and that's what I want. On top of that $$$$ and I need to find a way 
to earn plenty of it for a chick it's easy but for me I've tried selling cards on EBAY apparently everyone else not just me aren't into sports cards anymore. 
Or finding a legit work at home job. I hate what I do and I'm trying to find something better. And I don't hate it as much as my first job but I still hate it. 
And you know I don't think your exactly a catch yourself either. I said I'm not that ugly But I have these feelings however negative they may be. 
And It's not like chicks don't have these feelings as best as they try to hide them. I try to be positive, but it's hard , there's not really much to be positive about at the moment. I hope there will be but for now..not really. 
YOU came across thinking like he knows it all or something, when you don't know me and I don't need a lecture. This is a SINGLE thing and I'm Unfortunately single and I felt like putting a little something out there however 'sad' it may seem. Pretty sure I 'm not the only one. And I am nice 
because again you don't know or anything, but....I just don't want this feeling anymore. I want to be one of those happy lucky guys with a chick and stuff and toss this crap aside.


----------



## RJ20

Lovelyone said:


> While Dromond has a point in that this comes off as immature and bitter, I can see what you are driving at. It does hurt to be alone and lonely. It sucks to see people finding love when you can't. It sucks to pine for someone that won't/can't return that love and it really sucks to see everyone happy when you aren't. I think that probably most of us have experienced this once or twice in our lifetime. Take if from someone who has been there, you have to have faith in yourself, work on your own issues, and find your own personal happiness before you can share that happiness with others.
> 
> Listen to the advice of people who have been where you are at one point in time or another. Don't be in such a hurry to have what others have. It might not seem like it to you right now, but time will fly by without you realizing it and you will long for these days to return. I had to question your motives. You want to find someone so that you can "end the run of being a virgin" but finding someone to take your virginity will not guarantee you happiness. Contrary to all the popular teen movies and such, it doesn't increase your "cool factor" to lose your virginity. (and the right woman won't care anyway).
> 
> As for wishing that the one girl would "understand" and let down the wall...that's not something that YOU can make happen. She has to want it, she has to be ready to take the bricks down herself. Its just my opinion but sometimes you have to let go of what you want in order to get what you need.



Thank you I'm glad you at least understand or you think you do.First off about that girl I know but it seems like she's never going to be ready for anybody. And the other thing yeah I think that will UP my already cool factor
quite a bit like say------------------that much or more. And NO much like 
high school was forgettable I'm pretty sure I'm going to be more than happy to leave this behind that's why I can't wait. And the sooner the better and I'm going to have such a smile on my face  That's you did'nt really get it 
why would I ever want to stay in this crappy position I'm in right now ??? 
That makes as much sense as smoking or committing suicide.


----------



## Mishty

RJ20 said:


> And the other thing yeah I think that will UP my already cool factor



Cool factors are the best on _nice_ guys.


----------



## Dromond

RJ20 said:


> No I DON'T let it rule I'm just tired of having these thoughts. I've been through
> depression before and I don't want to feel that way ever again. And let me explain something to you I am NOT immature these are the thoughts that I have they are true for the most part and I'm tired of having them. They put out something to
> pleasure myself and that's what I want. On top of that $$$$ and I need to find a way
> to earn plenty of it for a chick it's easy but for me I've tried selling cards on EBAY apparently everyone else not just me aren't into sports cards anymore.
> Or finding a legit work at home job. I hate what I do and I'm trying to find something better. And I don't hate it as much as my first job but I still hate it.
> And you know I don't think your exactly a catch yourself either. I said I'm not that ugly But I have these feelings however negative they may be.
> And It's not like chicks don't have these feelings as best as they try to hide them. I try to be positive, but it's hard , there's not really much to be positive about at the moment. I hope there will be but for now..not really.
> YOU came across thinking like he knows it all or something, when you don't know me and I don't need a lecture. This is a SINGLE thing and I'm Unfortunately single and I felt like putting a little something out there however 'sad' it may seem. Pretty sure I 'm not the only one. And I am nice
> because again you don't know or anything, but....I just don't want this feeling anymore. I want to be one of those happy lucky guys with a chick and stuff and toss this crap aside.



Your attempts to insult me are ineffective. I'm comfortable with myself and am quite aware of my strengths and shortcomings. Nothing you can say will touch that. Besides, I'm one of those "happy lucky guys with a chick and stuff." Though I prefer to think of my wife as my partner in life, not "my chick." Now that the preamble is out of the way...

You're just out of high school, aren't you? Don't try to deny it, you've still got the high school mentality. The "coolness factor" you talk about is meaningless in adult life. Adults also don't refer to women as "chicks" in general. Also you talk about selling your baseball cards as a way to make money. Collectibles rarely make you any money. Only the truly rare collectibles are worth anything. What you've got is probably so common everyone already has all they want. The way you get money is to get a JOB. Nobody wants to work for a living, working for a living sucks. It's also one of those adult responsibilities you've got to suck up and do whether you like it or not. And that legit work at home job? Yeah, good luck with that. You'll need it.

No, I do not know it all. However, I am confident I know a lot more than you. I'm over twice your age, educated the hard way in the way the world works, and only finally managed to get it right about the time I turned 40. You'd do well to listen to the voice of experience, but I know you won't. I didn't when I was your age.



RJ20 said:


> Thank you I'm glad you at least understand or you think you do.First off about that girl I know but it seems like she's never going to be ready for anybody. And the other thing yeah I think that will UP my already cool factor
> quite a bit like say------------------that much or more. And NO much like
> high school was forgettable I'm pretty sure I'm going to be more than happy to leave this behind that's why I can't wait. And the sooner the better and I'm going to have such a smile on my face  That's you did'nt really get it
> why would I ever want to stay in this crappy position I'm in right now ???
> That makes as much sense as smoking or committing suicide.



Lovelyone was on your side, fool. Getting all arrogant is not the way to treat someone who is showing you sympathy.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I'm with Dromond. I know we all have bad days and need to get stuff off our chest without feeling we're being attacked for it, RJ20, but your post did come across as bitter, immature and just really off-putting. If this girl is keeping you in the friend zone then I can see why - you're one of these people who insists they're a 'nice guy', but does it in the context of being hard done by by girls who don't seem to 'understand', as you put. We understand perfectly fine, and we all have a very clear idea of who we want to give it a go with: and unfortunately for you, you're not it. You say you're not ugly, but that's not the be all and end all for getting a 'chick' to notice you - nor is being a cool nerdy type. Those things just don't matter now that high school is over, you've got to get out of that mentality and stop wondering why people aren't noticing you for those reasons. 

I'm not going to tell you to grow up, because no one has ever done that just by being told, but you've got to start being a little more self-aware. I'm close to your age so I'm not looking down on you with experience, but I do know how I'd feel about you if you were an acquaintance. I'd keep you there, because you're giving off a very spoilt, unattractive, 'why are all girls so mean' vibe.


----------



## Saoirse

I just finished the clean up from last night. I was inspired to jam to some Bob Marley and there is some herb needing to burned... and I feel good.

My life has been full of stress and worry for the past few weeks. And I'm sure tomorrow won't be any different. But today... I confess today will be a good day.


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> Cool factors are the best on _nice_ guys.



I'm done with cool factors. I'm currently developing luke-warm factors, working my way up to hot.


----------



## frankman

RJ20 said:


> No I DON'T let it rule I'm just tired of having these thoughts. I've been through
> depression before and I don't want to feel that way ever again. And let me explain something to you I am NOT immature these are the thoughts that I have they are true for the most part and I'm tired of having them. They put out something to
> pleasure myself and that's what I want. On top of that $$$$ and I need to find a way
> to earn plenty of it for a chick it's easy but for me I've tried selling cards on EBAY apparently everyone else not just me aren't into sports cards anymore.
> Or finding a legit work at home job. I hate what I do and I'm trying to find something better. And I don't hate it as much as my first job but I still hate it.
> And you know I don't think your exactly a catch yourself either. I said I'm not that ugly But I have these feelings however negative they may be.
> And It's not like chicks don't have these feelings as best as they try to hide them. I try to be positive, but it's hard , there's not really much to be positive about at the moment. I hope there will be but for now..not really.
> YOU came across thinking like he knows it all or something, when you don't know me and I don't need a lecture. This is a SINGLE thing and I'm Unfortunately single and I felt like putting a little something out there however 'sad' it may seem. Pretty sure I 'm not the only one. And I am nice
> because again you don't know or anything, but....I just don't want this feeling anymore. I want to be one of those happy lucky guys with a chick and stuff and toss this crap aside.



My advice to you: get some friends. Friends are the best.


----------



## Lovelyone

Dromond said:


> I have to disagree with you. There is a lot of pain in the world, lovelyone. The trick is to not let your pain rule you and he clearly does. Being alone and lonely sucks, no doubt. It's hard and painful. But it's also no excuse for excrable behavior.



I am not exactly sure what you are disagreeing with. I was basically trying to let him know that he's not the only person who has been where he is and that these fleeting moments of self-doubt WILL pass. I suggested that listening to the advice of others who have already been in that situation might benefit him, wanting to lose his virginity just for the sake of not thinking of himself as a virgin and trying to MAKE someone love him who is not ready to love him are not good ideas. I am pretty sure that we are both trying to say similar things, just with different ways of saying it.

As for the behavior...its HIS confession. Is he not allowed to state a confession like the rest of us? True, he's young and hasn't had all the learning lessons that you or I have. It's not excusable but he hasn't figured out yet what we already know and we might do better to remember that when we post in response to what he is posting. 

I've seen confessions here that have been questionable...about drinking, drugs, sex, etc. and no one ganged up on those confessions. I guess I am a little confused as to why THIS particular one has everyone in an uproar. He's entitled to state his CONFESSION is he not? He's depressed and frustrated that life isn't turning out how he wants it to...that's what he's confessed.
I am sure that if he had over 40 years worth of making mistakes and screwing things up, he might have worded things better. But he is still young and is bound to make some errors in voicing how he's feeling. We've all done it. I've posted things that I didn't want to come off as rude (and while I was typing them didn't feel that they were) but realized later that they came out the wrong way. With those mistakes I learned to re-read my posts (and often re-edit them) while trying to word them in a way that I don't offend someone else or come off as a know-it-all. I think some people still read what I type and think I am being rude but its getting better and it's not meant to be that way. 
I wish that when I was 20 y/o I had someone to offer up some advice and moral support and that someone would have helped me not to make the mistakes that I did make. At 43, I realize that I still have a lot to learn and that at 60 I will have learned the answer to questions and lessons that I didn't even know existed at 43. We are ever-learning creatures and our education goes on throughout life. It doesn't stop once you reach 40, 50, 60 years old. He is going to continue to make mistakes until he sees that the problem is he..and not OTHERS. Is he not allowed to state his confession, just as we are?


----------



## Dromond

Whenever I make a post, I do so with the understanding that someone may take issue with what I've said and call me on the carpet for it. Even a confession may generate a negative reaction. We aren't owed a free pass just because we are confessing something.

My initial response wasn't an attack, by the way. It wasn't kind, to be sure. I own that. My initial response was an attempt to shake him out of the poor me mindset he was in. It didn't work, obviously.


----------



## Surlysomething

Dromond said:


> Whenever I make a post, I do so with the understanding that someone may take issue with what I've said and call me on the carpet for it. Even a confession may generate a negative reaction. We aren't owed a free pass just because we are confessing something.
> 
> My initial response wasn't an attack, by the way. It wasn't kind, to be sure. I own that. My initial response was an attempt to shake him out of the poor me mindset he was in. It didn't work, obviously.


 

For the most part, it's not what we say, it's how we say it.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I didn't want to get out of my warm toasty bed.


----------



## Dromond

IC I'm glued to the TV watching CNN's coverage of Egypt.


----------



## snuggletiger

Dromond that has been me all this week. 
IC I am waiting to see how Mubarak leaves, in the middle of the night. or in one of those helicopters waving like Nixon to the crowds throwing shoes at him as he flees in panic.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I am completely outraged and disgusted by the behaviors exhibited by people for what they will do for money.

Read this for better understanding. Happened in my town.

And on top of that, the ass had the gall to post on his FB, "I had one of the best business weeks of my life ,until I was robbed at gun point tonight in my own salon...." Of course, received all types of sympathy replies..stating that he was praying for the cop who nearly lost his life. Ugh. Disgust actually barely scrapes the depth of what I feel for this 'person' right now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm going to attempt to bake something sweet for my crush, that I'll -hopefully- give him tomorrow if I can catch him. 

I'm really nervous. I want them to be perfect. D:

[I'm making Sugar Cookies, and I'm shaping them into Triforce symbols. Because he is a HUGE LoZ nerd. :wubu: ]


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I have my first gold can.


----------



## Rowan

luscious_lulu said:


> IC that I have my first gold can.



Yay for gold cans!!!


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I just saw the trailer for the newest X Men coming out, and I'm not terribly thrilled about it. The new Beast looks pathetic. *shakes head*


----------



## snuggletiger

luscious_lulu said:


> IC that I have my first gold can.



Gold Can rep but crummy program won't let me rep you for it


----------



## luscious_lulu

snuggletiger said:


> Gold Can rep but crummy program won't let me rep you for it



Lol, it was your rep that put me over the edge!


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I love watching David Tutera on My Fair Wedding...he does an amazing job with his brides, but sometimes it makes me sad for myself since it feels like I'll never have that experience of a real wedding to someone amazing who would love me passionately. I'll keep hoping...maybe someday


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to make Warhammer cookies, since he likes Warhammer more than Magic the Gathering..but I may end up making a couple cookies in the shape of MtG symbols. Just for the epic lulz. 

...All this baking for him makes my stomach tingle. STUPID CUPID. /Makes Angry Fist at Sky


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am extremely touched and giddy at the personalised valentines card a good friend made for me.


----------



## RJ20

Lovelyone said:


> I am not exactly sure what you are disagreeing with. I was basically trying to let him know that he's not the only person who has been where he is and that these fleeting moments of self-doubt WILL pass. I suggested that listening to the advice of others who have already been in that situation might benefit him, wanting to lose his virginity just for the sake of not thinking of himself as a virgin and trying to MAKE someone love him who is not ready to love him are not good ideas. I am pretty sure that we are both trying to say similar things, just with different ways of saying it.
> 
> As for the behavior...its HIS confession. Is he not allowed to state a confession like the rest of us? True, he's young and hasn't had all the learning lessons that you or I have. It's not excusable but he hasn't figured out yet what we already know and we might do better to remember that when we post in response to what he is posting.
> 
> I've seen confessions here that have been questionable...about drinking, drugs, sex, etc. and no one ganged up on those confessions. I guess I am a little confused as to why THIS particular one has everyone in an uproar. He's entitled to state his CONFESSION is he not? He's depressed and frustrated that life isn't turning out how he wants it to...that's what he's confessed.
> I am sure that if he had over 40 years worth of making mistakes and screwing things up, he might have worded things better. But he is still young and is bound to make some errors in voicing how he's feeling. We've all done it. I've posted things that I didn't want to come off as rude (and while I was typing them didn't feel that they were) but realized later that they came out the wrong way. With those mistakes I learned to re-read my posts (and often re-edit them) while trying to word them in a way that I don't offend someone else or come off as a know-it-all. I think some people still read what I type and think I am being rude but its getting better and it's not meant to be that way.
> I wish that when I was 20 y/o I had someone to offer up some advice and moral support and that someone would have helped me not to make the mistakes that I did make. At 43, I realize that I still have a lot to learn and that at 60 I will have learned the answer to questions and lessons that I didn't even know existed at 43. We are ever-learning creatures and our education goes on throughout life. It doesn't stop once you reach 40, 50, 60 years old. He is going to continue to make mistakes until he sees that the problem is he..and not OTHERS. Is he not allowed to state his confession, just as we are?



Thank you. Yeah I seriously don't that either. On this other forum I was posting about how I'm not attracted to tats, piercings and crap like that and they all ganged up like it's the best thing ever. I am and should be allowed to state what I feel without any of this .."oh you should'nt say that" BS. I can and I did. And tell that guy I'm not in highschool. And yes things have really kind of taken a turn since then unfortunately with 2 1/2 years wasted in community college and with that and other stuff like crappy jobs that is'nt my fault. It's just ..I don't get it, it's not like I have control over that stuff. 
I feel like or I'm made to feel with some of these people that I'm wrong for some of the things I've done. I may have been wrong before, but was I wrong with my fear of driving ? NO because I was'nt ready. BUT I should have been. AND now i feel like I should be at the point others are at having fun and whatever instead of being unhappy and toiling away at this worthless job till I find a better one.


----------



## RJ20

frankman said:


> My advice to you: get some friends. Friends are the best.



Ok I think you guys are kind of misinterpreting a bit. I would like a friend are someone that's more than a friend that's a girl-YES and friends online but it's not like I'm such a loner. I have felt like a loner and an outsider YES, but I DO 
have friends but I don't get to see them very often.


----------



## RJ20

Mishty said:


> Cool factors are the best on _nice_ guys.



Yeahhh..which is why I mentioned that...thanks ??


----------



## RJ20

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm with Dromond. I know we all have bad days and need to get stuff off our chest without feeling we're being attacked for it, RJ20, but your post did come across as bitter, immature and just really off-putting. If this girl is keeping you in the friend zone then I can see why - you're one of these people who insists they're a 'nice guy', but does it in the context of being hard done by by girls who don't seem to 'understand', as you put. We understand perfectly fine, and we all have a very clear idea of who we want to give it a go with: and unfortunately for you, you're not it. You say you're not ugly, but that's not the be all and end all for getting a 'chick' to notice you - nor is being a cool nerdy type. Those things just don't matter now that high school is over, you've got to get out of that mentality and stop wondering why people aren't noticing you for those reasons.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you to grow up, because no one has ever done that just by being told, but you've got to start being a little more self-aware. I'm close to your age so I'm not looking down on you with experience, but I do know how I'd feel about you if you were an acquaintance. I'd keep you there, because you're giving off a very spoilt, unattractive, 'why are all girls so mean' vibe.



NO you don't and I think not understanding acting like you do THAT's unattractve and making it seem like I'm wrong or something. And I think 
you'd stay in as an acquaintance or just some person too. Remind me to 
introduce you to this chick, you'll get along great.


----------



## Mishty

Your douche baggery is shining through, 



RJ20 said:


> *THAT's unattractve*



maybe the model is a great person and you are the shit head?


----------



## Dromond




----------



## CarlaSixx

It's been quite a week for me. Work is now actually feeling like work. 

Also, I set myself up for disappointment every time. No more positive mind attitude or whatever, because it just ends up in disappointment. Fun fun.


----------



## RJ20

Mishty said:


> Your douche baggery is shining through,
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the model is a great person and you are the shit head?



Uh NO She is a self-centered b-otch seriously. I'm also surprised there are even big girls are quite a bit of em from CA and they are still douchey and stuck up. 
So YOUR the shit head don't think that I am. I tried everything to be nice. I have nothing but kind words, I did a nice drawing of her she liked it, I gave her 
a gift card she gave me something even better than that  and No I don't mean....you know but just as good believe me. I even sent her my ring since she likes jewelry and it gets lost in the mail. My F-ing Alien ring I've had for 13 years !! And She purposely ignores me. No body is that busy where you can't take 5 minutes or so of your precious time just to say Hi and stuff. 
That I would even take time to even WANT to talk with you 
I think YOU being a Douche or b-i-t-c-h is shining through if you just talk with me I'm nice I seriously am I'm NOT "just sayin"
that is honest.


----------



## RJ20

Dromond said:


>



NO you really don't ..you reallly don't.
Oh you know what else you don't that 
I did'nt "jack" anything so you can leave this one alone to eh.


----------



## Angel

RJ20 said:


> And you know I don't think your exactly a catch yourself either.






RJ20 said:


> So YOUR the shit head don't think that I am.







RJ20 said:


> I think YOU being a Douche or b-i-t-c-h is shining through





*WHY* is this _"nice"_ guy still posting here at Dimensions??????


----------



## mossystate

RJ20 said:


> Uh NO She is a self-centered b-otch seriously. I'm also surprised there are even big girls are quite a bit of em from CA and they are still douchey and stuck up.
> So YOUR the shit head don't think that I am. I tried everything to be nice. I have nothing but kind words, I did a nice drawing of her she liked it, I gave her
> a gift card she gave me something even better than that  and No I don't mean....you know but just as good believe me. I even sent her my ring since she likes jewelry and it gets lost in the mail. My F-ing Alien ring I've had for 13 years !! And She purposely ignores me. No body is that busy where you can't take 5 minutes or so of your precious time just to say Hi and stuff.




You need to stop. I am not going to snarl and yell at you. I am going to plainly and simply say you are obsessive and your words scream borderline quite scary. No matter the pain you are in, no matter how lonely you are, nobody owes you their time. No matter the pain you are in, no matter how lonely you are, you can't create relationships out of desperation and misunderstanding. No matter what, you have no right to rage against someone like you are right now. I read your other posts out here and you need to talk to someone who is not smiling at you or telling you what you want to hear, even for a moment. This someone will not be found online. Stop.


----------



## penguin

RJ20 said:


> Uh NO She is a self-centered b-otch seriously. I'm also surprised there are even big girls are quite a bit of em from CA and they are still douchey and stuck up.
> So YOUR the shit head don't think that I am. *I tried everything to be nice.*



You keep saying that. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## KingColt

wow what a shitstorm this thread is  Here´s a link you might enjoy, guys, and I am being serious: http://www.nonviolentcommunication.com/index.htm Maybe there´s something in it for you, who knows.


----------



## RJ20

penguin said:


> You keep saying that. I do not think it means what you think it means.



Yes I say that cause it's true. I don't think it's what ever the hell you "think" it is.


----------



## RJ20

Angel said:


> *WHY* is this _"nice"_ guy still posting here at Dimensions??????



Because I am nice and I can if I want. 
Why does this "nice" lady post here ?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I figured it out. It's 3:30 in the morning, but I figured it out. It's a troll! 

Now I read on the internets somewhere that if we just stop feeding him, he'll go away :-D


----------



## Angel

RJ20 said:


> Because I am nice and I can if I want.
> Why does this "nice" lady post here ?



Here's a hint for you: You only get to post here for as long as you are permitted to. If you continue to disrupt threads and call people names like you have been doing the past two nights, don't be shocked if you attempt to log in and can't. People have tried to be nice to you and have tried to offer advice and give words of wisdom. 

But you're the nice guy.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

IC I just now got myself a tumblr account, and already I have NO idea what I'm doing or what's happening. So it's like real life- but on TEH INTERWEBS!!1!


----------



## activistfatgirl

Exhibit A B C and D why if someone says "I'm a nice guy and no one wants nice guys" I run the other way screaming. The real nice guys are humble enough and self-reflective enough to avoid saying this.


----------



## Blackjack

RJ20:

1. You're obsessive. That's bad.
2. She's not into you. You can't change that. Get over it.
3. You've probably creeped her out and alienated her, hence 2. It's your fault, own that.
4. You're not a nice guy, stop saying you are.
5. Therapy may not be a bad idea for you. I'm not being an ass here, I'm being honest.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that "someone" needs to get off these flippin' cross because I could really use the wood in my fireplace...

IC whinney victims are not sexy and don't deserve sex!!! 

Just sayin'


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> RJ20:
> 
> 1. You're obsessive. That's bad.
> 2. She's not into you. You can't change that. Get over it.
> 3. You've probably creeped her out and alienated her, hence 2. It's your fault, own that.
> 4. You're not a nice guy, stop saying you are.
> 5. Therapy may not be a bad idea for you. I'm not being an ass here, I'm being honest.



All of this. Several times over.


----------



## Lovelyone

RJ20 said:


> Thank you. Yeah I seriously don't that either. On this other forum I was posting about how I'm not attracted to tats, piercings and crap like that and they all ganged up like it's the best thing ever. I am and should be allowed to state what I feel without any of this .."oh you shouldn't say that" BS. I can and I did. And tell that guy I'm not in high school. And yes things have really kind of taken a turn since then unfortunately with 2 1/2 years wasted in community college and with that and other stuff like crappy jobs that isn't my fault. It's just ..I don't get it, it's not like I have control over that stuff.
> I feel like or I'm made to feel with some of these people that I'm wrong for some of the things I've done. I may have been wrong before, but was I wrong with my fear of driving ? NO because I wasn't ready. BUT I should have been. AND now i feel like I should be at the point others are at having fun and whatever instead of being unhappy and toiling away at this worthless job till I find a better one.



I am beginning to regret trying to defend you cos you don't seem to see that some people here have been trying to help you. The nasty rude comments that you are making here are just proving Dromond's point that you have some maturity issues and that it might do you some good to get some therapy (this is coming from a good place so don't be nasty). 

The problem with posting on a forums, is that EVERYONE can read what you are thinking and they in turn, have a right to post their response about what you have written. You opened yourself up for the responses when you posted your confession--so you should try to acknowledge that not every comment response is coming from a bad place and that their suggestions just might do you some good. Some people have experienced what you are going through and they MIGHT just have the advice that you could use to get through it. 
Open yourself up to the idea that maybe YOU might be the problem and try changing how you respond to the things that are making you unhappy. Instead of laying the blame on something/someone else, take ownership and deal with your frustations. Dwelling on the bad things that happen in your life and saying that you, "can't control that stuff" or that "its not your fault" just shows that you have some work to do in being self-aware. You are the person who makes the choices in regard to your life. Whom else should be blamed? No one else makes those decisions--so you are the one that is responsible for how your life is turning out. IF you are in a crappy job that you hate...find a new one. If you are unhappy with the way that your life is turning out...CHANGE it. It REALLY IS THAT SIMPLE. NO one can do that FOR you. If you are alone and feeling lonely...find new friends, get out in the world and meet new people--but don't blame everyone and everything for what's going wrong in your life when YOU have it in your power to change thing for the better. (some positive affirmations everyday wouldn't hurt either). I do think the original confession was just you venting and trying to get things off your chest, but you could have phrased things better so that you didn't sound like you were trying to be offensive to others. 

Life is full of disappointments RJ. Take it from someone who has been where you are--you do need to take ownership of things that go wrong in your life. For instance; Time in college is not a waste. You just feel that way because you haven't had an opportunity to use what you have learned from college in a good way. Crappy jobs don't have to be permanent, they can be temporary stepping stones to something better. We've all worked them. I worked the front line at a McDonald's--I was not happy there, I thought the work was beneath me--but I did it because I needed the job and because I did learn a few things there about how to run a business. Women who aren't interested in you don't always have to be nasty, lying, manipulative b*tches. Maybe they are at a point in their life where they don't WANT companionship for now--not everything is about you. It would benefit you to realize that.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I _know _you are, but what am I?

Just saving RJ20 his breath.


----------



## Rowan

LOL @ punky

And when I think of RJ20 now, I envision a giant man baby in a diaper kicking and pounding his fists on the ground and screaming that life just isnt fair and all the people who have said anything to him are just a bunch of poopy heads....

anyone else having this vision in their heads? lol


----------



## Dromond

RJ20 said:


> Uh NO She is a self-centered b-otch seriously. I'm also surprised there are even big girls are quite a bit of em from CA and they are still douchey and stuck up.
> So YOUR the shit head don't think that I am. I tried everything to be nice. I have nothing but kind words, I did a nice drawing of her she liked it, I gave her
> a gift card she gave me something even better than that  and No I don't mean....you know but just as good believe me. I even sent her my ring since she likes jewelry and it gets lost in the mail. My F-ing Alien ring I've had for 13 years !! And She purposely ignores me. No body is that busy where you can't take 5 minutes or so of your precious time just to say Hi and stuff.
> That I would even take time to even WANT to talk with you
> I think YOU being a Douche or b-i-t-c-h is shining through if you just talk with me I'm nice I seriously am I'm NOT "just sayin"
> that is honest.



She's avoiding you because you are stalking her and she's scared of you. Keep it up and she will report you to the police.

As for being nice, you are not in the same time zone as "nice." You're pretty frightening, actually.


----------



## Dromond

Rowan said:


> LOL @ punky
> 
> And when I think of RJ20 now, I envision a giant man baby in a diaper kicking and pounding his fists on the ground and screaming that life just isnt fair and all the people who have said anything to him are just a bunch of poopy heads....
> 
> anyone else having this vision in their heads? lol



I have visions of him torturing animals as he thinks vengeful thoughts about everyone who angers him.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Blackjack said:


> RJ20:
> 
> 1. You're obsessive. That's bad.
> 2. She's not into you. You can't change that. Get over it.
> 3. You've probably creeped her out and alienated her, hence 2. It's your fault, own that.
> 4. You're not a nice guy, stop saying you are.
> 5. Therapy may not be a bad idea for you. I'm not being an ass here, I'm being honest.



Curse the rep gods! 

Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I hope Mubarak makes it out of Cairo ok. Maybe if he washed the shoe black dye out of his hair, and put on crummy clothes he could mingle with the crowds and make it to either the airport or harbor. Whatever happened to the days of plundering a nation and passing away peacefully. Then I say it sux I couldn't get into that kind of racket. I think I'd like kick ass in a generals outfit with some shades and a big irish smile like JFK.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Dromond said:


> She's avoiding you because you are stalking her and she's scared of you. Keep it up and she will report you to the police.
> 
> As for being nice, you are not in the same time zone as "nice." You're pretty frightening, actually.



Exactly!
......


----------



## JoyJoy

Dromond said:


> She's avoiding you because you are stalking her and she's scared of you. Keep it up and she will report you to the police.
> 
> As for being nice, you are not in the same time zone as "nice." You're pretty frightening, actually.



But he is mature. Gotta give him that, Dromond. The evidence is smelling up this entire thread. Very, very mature.


----------



## snuggletiger

mature or manure?


----------



## mossystate

Reminds me of the Cheez-It commercials.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Rowan said:


> LOL @ punky
> 
> And when I think of RJ20 now, I envision a giant man baby in a diaper kicking and pounding his fists on the ground and screaming that life just isnt fair and all the people who have said anything to him are just a bunch of poopy heads....
> 
> anyone else having this vision in their heads? lol




Actually, my vision involved some rope, train tracks, a body tied to the tracks... :: giggling:: All in my cartoon version..and of course, I'm dressed in a smoking hot black dress looking amazing.....

And Dro sorry I ever chastised you for being rough on this fella....yikes.... I think someone needs to take his meds.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I see myself saying, "yous gonna be a virgin for a long time, boy!"

But I'm not sure why I'm talking like that.


----------



## snuggletiger

activistfatgirl said:


> I see myself saying, "yous gonna be a virgin for a long time, boy!"
> 
> But I'm not sure why I'm talking like that.



Because you're in Boston and surrounded by the accents?


----------



## Scorsese86

IC that I have thought a lot about a certain girl the last few days.


----------



## RJ20

activistfatgirl said:


> I see myself saying, "yous gonna be a virgin for a long time, boy!"
> 
> But I'm not sure why I'm talking like that.



I'm not sure either so please don't.


----------



## RJ20

Blackjack said:


> RJ20:
> 
> 1. You're obsessive. That's bad.
> 2. She's not into you. You can't change that. Get over it.
> 3. You've probably creeped her out and alienated her, hence 2. It's your fault, own that.
> 4. You're not a nice guy, stop saying you are.
> 5. Therapy may not be a bad idea for you. I'm not being an ass here, I'm being honest.




Ok 

1. Yes I had a Mad crush on her. Not that bad. 
2. I know and it sucks. 
3. I did nothing to creep her out I was just wanting to chat 
4. Your Not. I am and have nothing but kind words for her.
5. You ARE being an ass. Report to Therapy.


----------



## Allie Cat

This is getting rather hilarious.

It's like Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World... except instead of Scott Pilgrim it's Creepy Stalker Guy Vs. The World.


----------



## RJ20

Angel said:


> Here's a hint for you: You only get to post here for as long as you are permitted to. If you continue to disrupt threads and call people names like you have been doing the past two nights, don't be shocked if you attempt to log in and can't. People have tried to be nice to you and have tried to offer advice and give words of wisdom.
> 
> But you're the nice guy.



I think YOU should'nt be surprised because I mean YOU and the rest have done 
NOTHING to be nice. Real Kindness or words of wisdom would'nt be bs like I've been hearing. I'm sorry but truth.


----------



## RJ20

Alicia Rose said:


> This is getting rather hilarious.
> 
> It's like Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World... except instead of Scott Pilgrim it's Creepy Stalker Guy Vs. The World.



So glad I'm amusing you and I'm NOT a stalker I don't know what gave you that idea.


----------



## CastingPearls

This is the most attention you've gotten in a long time, isn't it?


----------



## Allie Cat

RJ20 said:


> So glad I'm amusing you and I'm NOT a stalker I don't know what gave you that idea.



The stuff you were saying about stalking some girl


----------



## penguin

RJ20 said:


> Ok
> 
> 1. Yes I had a Mad crush on her. Not that bad.
> 2. I know and it sucks.
> 3. I did nothing to creep her out I was just wanting to chat
> 4. Your Not. I am and have nothing but kind words for her.
> 5. You ARE being an ass. Report to Therapy.



When it comes to harassment, it's not just the intent but how it makes the other person feel. If she feels creeped out by your behaviour, then you were being creepy. 

When you think the problem is with everyone around you, what you're forgetting is that the common denominator is _you_.


----------



## RJ20

Lovelyone said:


> I am beginning to regret trying to defend you cos you don't seem to see that some people here have been trying to help you. The nasty rude comments that you are making here are just proving Dromond's point that you have some maturity issues and that it might do you some good to get some therapy (this is coming from a good place so don't be nasty).
> 
> The problem with posting on a forums, is that EVERYONE can read what you are thinking and they in turn, have a right to post their response about what you have written. You opened yourself up for the responses when you posted your confession--so you should try to acknowledge that not every comment response is coming from a bad place and that their suggestions just might do you some good. Some people have experienced what you are going through and they MIGHT just have the advice that you could use to get through it.
> Open yourself up to the idea that maybe YOU might be the problem and try changing how you respond to the things that are making you unhappy. Instead of laying the blame on something/someone else, take ownership and deal with your frustations. Dwelling on the bad things that happen in your life and saying that you, "can't control that stuff" or that "its not your fault" just shows that you have some work to do in being self-aware. You are the person who makes the choices in regard to your life. Whom else should be blamed? No one else makes those decisions--so you are the one that is responsible for how your life is turning out. IF you are in a crappy job that you hate...find a new one. If you are unhappy with the way that your life is turning out...CHANGE it. It REALLY IS THAT SIMPLE. NO one can do that FOR you. If you are alone and feeling lonely...find new friends, get out in the world and meet new people--but don't blame everyone and everything for what's going wrong in your life when YOU have it in your power to change thing for the better. (some positive affirmations everyday wouldn't hurt either). I do think the original confession was just you venting and trying to get things off your chest, but you could have phrased things better so that you didn't sound like you were trying to be offensive to others.
> 
> Life is full of disappointments RJ. Take it from someone who has been where you are--you do need to take ownership of things that go wrong in your life. For instance; Time in college is not a waste. You just feel that way because you haven't had an opportunity to use what you have learned from college in a good way. Crappy jobs don't have to be permanent, they can be temporary stepping stones to something better. We've all worked them. I worked the front line at a McDonald's--I was not happy there, I thought the work was beneath me--but I did it because I needed the job and because I did learn a few things there about how to run a business. Women who aren't interested in you don't always have to be nasty, lying, manipulative b*tches. Maybe they are at a point in their life where they don't WANT companionship for now--not everything is about you. It would benefit you to realize that.



Ok...I really regret posting on here. These People are acting like I'm coming from a bad place. I may but what can I do ? I think you need to be self-aware or whatever which is ....BS. Again I have NO CONTROL. HELLO!
IF I DID I WOULD HAPPILY FIX THESE PROBLEMS. Because I want them to GO AWAY ONCE AND FOR ALL. I have put up with this crap LOONG Enough 
I'm tired of dragging it out or this out. OH and Thanks like I did'nt know a crappy job WAS'NT Permanent  AND I'VE HAD TWO ! The first I almost passed out and wanted to quit within a week, but I stuck it out that summer. This job if you can call it that is something like your talking about it IS beneath me and tiring BS it's gotten old already I'm NOT going anywhere with it. So I'm getting the F*** out of there. One dude already did but he lied and said he was already at some other place. So I have to Actually have that to go over to before just quitting. And the other thing  NOT everything is about YOU I NEVER SAID IT WAS ABOUT ME  And this chick is a total self -centered b**** and will never be ready for anybody. 
Honestly I know you were in a bad relationship, but give another guy a chance. I mean I'm surprised if she even did and what would you expect with a dude off Craigslist. OH and ...One last thing. This is the biggest DUH of them all. I CAN'T CHANGE IT !!  That shows how "smart" you are 
If I could HELLO I would !! I've tried to fix this nothing is happening and it's going to slow and taking too long. And that gets me pissed.


----------



## Mishty

We're gonna break this shit down:

1. You're obsessive. That's bad. You are, look at you now going on, and on and on and on and on and on, about said girl. Obsessed. 

2. She's not into you. You can't change that. Get over it. By over it, he means leave the poor lady alone, no amount of gift cards or chatting makes her required to speak/chat with you. SNAP OUT OF IT!

3. You've probably creeped her out and alienated her, hence 2. It's your fault, own that. I just wanna chat, let's chat, are you there, don't ignore me, hello wanna chat, I can see you are online, hey don't be stuck up, let's chat, wanna chat. 

4. You're not a nice guy, stop saying you are.  BUT YOU'RE NOT NICE, being nice to a girl you are sexually attracted to doesn't make you nice man. 

5. Therapy may not be a bad idea for you. I'm not being an ass here, I'm being honest. This is good advice, you ain't handling your shit son. 



RJ20 said:


> Ok
> 1. Yes I had a Mad crush on her. Not that bad.
> 2. I know and it sucks.
> 3. I did nothing to creep her out I was just wanting to chat
> 4. Your Not. I am and have nothing but kind words for her.
> 5. You ARE being an ass. Report to Therapy.



1. Saw your posts to say you might've passed the -crush- level there buddy.
2. So stop talking about her, she doesn't need this shit.
3. Bullshit, your creepy, hands down. Can't fight it. 
4. Kind words because you have a boner.
5. ***no personal attacks***


----------



## Lovelyone

RJ20 said:


> Ok...I really regret posting on here. These People are acting like I'm coming from a bad place. I may but what can I do ? I think you need to be self-aware or whatever which is ....BS. Again I have NO CONTROL. HELLO!
> IF I DID I WOULD HAPPILY FIX THESE PROBLEMS. Because I want them to GO AWAY ONCE AND FOR ALL. I have put up with this crap LOONG Enough
> I'm tired of dragging it out or this out. OH and Thanks like I did'nt know a crappy job WAS'NT Permanent  AND I'VE HAD TWO ! The first I almost passed out and wanted to quit within a week, but I stuck it out that summer. This job if you can call it that is something like your talking about it IS beneath me and tiring BS it's gotten old already I'm NOT going anywhere with it. So I'm getting the F*** out of there. One dude already did but he lied and said he was already at some other place. So I have to Actually have that to go over to before just quitting. And the other thing  NOT everything is about YOU I NEVER SAID IT WAS ABOUT ME  And this chick is a total self -centered b**** and will never be ready for anybody.
> Honestly I know you were in a bad relationship, but give another guy a chance. I mean I'm surprised if she even did and what would you expect with a dude off Craigslist. OH and ...One last thing. This is the biggest DUH of them all. I CAN'T CHANGE IT !!  That shows how "smart" you are
> If I could HELLO I would !! I've tried to fix this nothing is happening and it's going to slow and taking too long. And that gets me pissed.


 
Okay this past message did it for me. I tried taking the high road instead of calling you out like most of the rest of these people did. I tried giving you suggestions and moral support to no avail. I won't be responding to you again and if everyone else here would just ignore your posts and put this thread back on track I think we would all be happier. Good luck in managing to straighten out your crazy muddled life. You seem to be traveling down the river of denial in a boat with holes, no provisions, no paddle, no compass for direction and no map. Bon Voyage.

ETA: the biggest DUH of all is you. You can change anything in your life that you are unhappy about. You are just too much of a coward to try.


----------



## mossystate

Mods, if for no other reason, could you handle this boy for calling other posters names?

This has spiraled out of control and the person is not close to being mentally stable.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC He liked my cookies, AND they came out scrumptiously beautiful. :happy: :blush:


----------



## snuggletiger

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC He liked my cookies, AND they came out scrumptiously beautiful. :happy: :blush:



what kind of cookies?


----------



## frankman

RJ20 said:


> [...] I CAN'T CHANGE IT !!  That shows how "smart" you are
> If I could HELLO I would !![...]



If I could hello, I certainly would too.

PS You're batshit insane.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

snuggletiger said:


> what kind of cookies?


They were home-made Sugar Cookies, shaped like the Triforce. [Except one, which I did a doodle-ish type thing on of a tree, a moon, a night-sky, and some grass.] 

I made a powdersugar/water glaze and added some food coloring to them, so I was able to 'paint' the frosting on them.


----------



## snuggletiger

Wish I could get cookies like that.


----------



## rellis10

IC that argument is getting tedious and ridiculous....can we please stop this and take it elsewhere or can one of the mods deal with? It's got way out of hand.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that people need to start taking responsibility for their actions. 

IC that I <3 chocolate covered bananas. 

IC I want some of the cookies YPP made.


----------



## penguin

IC I'm feeling kinda "meh" about this lunch date I'm going on. Should probably see where and when it's meant to be...


----------



## PunkyGurly74

frankman said:


> PS You're batshit insane.



IC this made me giggle outloud...sweeeettt


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I can't get the song "Someday You'll want me to Want you" out of my head


----------



## Mathias

Alicia Rose said:


> This is getting rather hilarious.
> 
> It's like Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World... except instead of Scott Pilgrim it's Creepy Stalker Guy Vs. The World.



SCOTT LOST THE POWER OF SELF RESPECT!

IC I'm gonna watch that tonight.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I confess I'm not a whore. Nor I am not a prude just because I don't care to talk about your penis. But, I am a lady. The way in my pants is not talking about what is your pants. And if I want to ever give you permission to talk about what is in your pants...you are probably tied, bound and have teeth marks all over your body... :: giggling deviantly::


----------



## RJ20

Lovelyone said:


> Okay this past message did it for me. I tried taking the high road instead of calling you out like most of the rest of these people did. I tried giving you suggestions and moral support to no avail. I won't be responding to you again and if everyone else here would just ignore your posts and put this thread back on track I think we would all be happier. Good luck in managing to straighten out your crazy muddled life. You seem to be traveling down the river of denial in a boat with holes, no provisions, no paddle, no compass for direction and no map. Bon Voyage.
> 
> ETA: the biggest DUH of all is you. You can change anything in your life that you are unhappy about. You are just too much of a coward to try.



Great I take the high road YOU take the low road. Good luck being up a creek without a paddle. And NO you can't that's why I said, I would'nt if it was'nt true. I've tried.


----------



## Allie Cat

RJ20 said:


> Great I take the high road YOU take the low road. Good luck being up a creek without a paddle. And NO you can't that's why I said, I would'nt if it was'nt true. I've tried.



Lolz. Saying something doesn't make it true. Hasn't it dawned on you yet that the world really isn't out to get you?


----------



## RJ20

CastingPearls said:


> This is the most attention you've gotten in a long time, isn't it?



I'm sure you like attention. But I'm not an attention whore. So I'm sorry I don't do that.


----------



## RJ20

Alicia Rose said:


> Lolz. Saying something doesn't make it true. Hasn't it dawned on you yet that the world really isn't out to get you?



No for YOU saying something is'nt true. I stand by what I say. So.."LOL" which frankly I'm tired of. I never said the world is out to get me just I wish things were going better. I just wish it was'nt too much to ask.


----------



## Allie Cat

RJ20 said:


> No for YOU saying something is'nt true. I stand by what I say. So.."LOL" which frankly I'm tired of. I never said the world is out to get me just I wish things were going better. I just wish it was'nt too much to ask.



Your life won't be made better by you attacking people. And this whole 'NO YOU' thing you've got going on was old before it even started.


----------



## RJ20

Alicia Rose said:


> The stuff you were saying about stalking some girl



What I never said I was stalking her You guys have this all mixed up. I think 
your probably stalkers. Like I said We started out as friends everything was cool
but things went south unfortunately. So she dosen't give care and honestly I don't either.


----------



## RJ20

Alicia Rose said:


> Your life won't be made better by you attacking people. And this whole 'NO YOU' thing you've got going on was old before it even started.



Ok your not making things better by being a corrector.


----------



## Allie Cat

RJ20 said:


> What I never said I was stalking her You guys have this all mixed up. I think
> your probably stalkers. Like I said We started out as friends everything was cool
> but things went south unfortunately. So she dosen't give care and honestly I don't either.



Again with the 'NO YOU'. And again, it doesn't make sense. Yes, you're right, I'm a stalker because I poked a troll who acts like every person in the world is his archnemesis. 



RJ20 said:


> Ok your not making things better by being a corrector.



Do you want to make things better? Or do you want to keep attacking people and whining about the response you get?


----------



## RJ20

Mishty said:


> We're gonna break this shit down:
> 
> 1. You're obsessive. That's bad. You are, look at you now going on, and on and on and on and on and on, about said girl. Obsessed.
> 
> 2. She's not into you. You can't change that. Get over it. By over it, he means leave the poor lady alone, no amount of gift cards or chatting makes her required to speak/chat with you. SNAP OUT OF IT!
> 
> 3. You've probably creeped her out and alienated her, hence 2. It's your fault, own that. I just wanna chat, let's chat, are you there, don't ignore me, hello wanna chat, I can see you are online, hey don't be stuck up, let's chat, wanna chat.
> 
> 4. You're not a nice guy, stop saying you are.  BUT YOU'RE NOT NICE, being nice to a girl you are sexually attracted to doesn't make you nice man.
> 
> 5. Therapy may not be a bad idea for you. I'm not being an ass here, I'm being honest. This is good advice, you ain't handling your shit son.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Saw your posts to say you might've passed the -crush- level there buddy.
> 2. So stop talking about her, she doesn't need this shit.
> 3. Bullshit, your creepy, hands down. Can't fight it.
> 4. Kind words because you have a boner.
> 5. ***no personal attacks***



Ok Yes I did crush. I don't need it. YOUR creepy. YES I did get happy in that area. Go find some D&D, Trekkie dude. I'm kind of nerdy but Not that nerdy. And I don't "LARP" either.


----------



## Famouslastwords

In the words of my ex-fiance: Fission mailed.


----------



## RJ20

Alicia Rose said:


> Again with the 'NO YOU'. And again, it doesn't make sense. Yes, you're right, I'm a stalker because I poked a troll who acts like every person in the world is his archnemesis.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to make things better? Or do you want to keep attacking people and whining about the response you get?



OK  when did I say you or anybody was my "archnemesis". I'm not a troll and I am right. I DO want to make things better YES. And I just don't like being attacked. If you actually want to help or be friends fine. Again that's why I ..with the archnemesis.....cause I don't have anything against you. I'm just letting this stuff out.


----------



## RJ20

frankman said:


> If I could hello, I certainly would too.
> 
> PS You're batshit insane.



No I'm Not. I'm sorry you seem to have gotten the wrong impression apparently.


----------



## RJ20

rellis10 said:


> IC that argument is getting tedious and ridiculous....can we please stop this and take it elsewhere or can one of the mods deal with? It's got way out of hand.



Yes it has become tiresome. So can you guys quiet down ? Can we stop the bickering ??


----------



## cinnamitch

RJ20 said:


> Ok Yes I did crush. I don't need it. YOUR creepy. YES I did get happy in that area. YOUR not exactly a looker either so go find some D&D, Trekkie dude. I'm kind of nerdy but Not that nerdy. And I don't "LARP" either.



You need a time out or someone needs to put you in a chair in the corner until you learn to act like a big boy.Oh and talking how bad other people are when you are the one whining like a titty baby cause you got your wittle feelings hurt is totally hilarious.


----------



## Allie Cat

RJ20 said:


> OK  when did I say you or anybody was my "archnemesis". I'm not a troll and I am right. I DO want to make things better YES. And I just don't like being attacked. If you actually want to help or be friends fine. Again that's why I ..with the archnemesis.....cause I don't have anything against you. I'm just letting this stuff out.



You act like everyone's attacking you. You flip out at people for no reason, including those who have tried to help you. So either you're trolling or you need serious mental help.


----------



## Blackjack

RJ20 said:


> YOUR not exactly a looker either so go find some D&D, Trekkie dude. I'm kind of nerdy but Not that nerdy. And I don't "LARP" either.



I have no fucking clue where this came from, but I don't know how you think you're going to get people to consider you a 'nice guy' by insulting people.

I mean, it's possible that aside from anything you've said to her, someone you're interested in might be pushed away by the shitty way you treat others.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I C the DJ's got me falling in love again.

I C the DJ is me.


----------



## KnottyOne

IC I can't handle my gf's immaturity anymore, it is seriously beginning to effect every aspect of my life


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> I have no fucking clue where this came from, but I don't know how you think you're going to get people to consider you a 'nice guy' by insulting people.
> 
> I mean, it's possible that aside from anything you've said to her, someone you're interested in might be pushed away by the shitty way you treat others.



LARPLARPLARPLARPLARPLARP!!!

That is all.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC...this all reminds me of a certain person. 

I wonder if there will be 44 counter-posts to people.


----------



## penguin

multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote multi quote


----------



## Dromond

RJ20 said:


> What I never said I was stalking her You guys have this all mixed up. I think
> your probably stalkers. Like I said We started out as friends everything was cool
> but things went south unfortunately. So she dosen't give care and honestly I don't either.



It's true you never said you were stalking her. I'm absolutely, positively, 100% certain that you don't believe you are stalking her. Unfortunately for her, what you have been describing is stalker behavior.

I await your witty riposte accusing me of being a stalker.


----------



## RJ20

Dromond said:


> It's true you never said you were stalking her. I'm absolutely, positively, 100% certain that you don't believe you are stalking her. Unfortunately for her, what you have been describing is stalker behavior.
> 
> I await your witty riposte accusing me of being a stalker.



I don't see how that's stalker behavior when you just want to be friends with a beautiful girl  and NO I'm not going to accuse you of being one. Because again I'm nice and not that stupid. But witty...I guess. And also I have no prob with you I think your the guy who's like married too, so good for you. 
I'm just putting stuff out there...I guess sometimes ..even if I'm upset it's not AS thought out as it should be. I think your the only 
one who's actually kind of believed me on something too. So, thank you.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Rj let me explain this to you. A part of a model's job is to to be nice to you and respond to your messages. You are a CUSTOMER. When she feels uncomfortable or that you are too demanding she has every right to stop talking with you. 

When any woman has decided that she wants to stop talking to you, it's not ok to keep asking when you can chat again.

Here is the tricky part, sometimes a woman will not come right out and say don't talk to me. They will just ignore you or find reasons why they can't chat. When this happens, it's time to stop bothering said lady. If you do persist, it becomes uncomfortable and creepy, regardless of how you feel or what your intentions are.

If after 2 or 3 attempts to engage a person in conversation or lure them in to chatting with you ends in the person not wanting to or them being busy, it means they are not interested. Walk away and stop asking. To continue asking becomes creepy. 

People can't read your intent, so they have to look at your actions. When you don't get the signals others are putting off, you tend to make them uncomfortable and then they don't want to be around you. Which brings us backy to the creepy label.

This isnt an attack on you, just an attempt to get you to understand how women think & what they expect.


----------



## Rowan

I confess...I went out dancing at the gay club tonight and the gay men i know noticed that i've lost a lot of weight and said i look amazing.....LOVED that. And i got lots of kisses..that made me happy


----------



## RJ20

luscious_lulu said:


> Rj let me explain this to you. A part of a model's job is to to be nice to you and respond to your messages. You are a CUSTOMER. When she feels uncomfortable or that you are too demanding she has every right to stop talking with you.
> 
> When any woman has decided that she wants to stop talking to you, it's not ok to keep asking when you can chat again.
> 
> Here is the tricky part, sometimes a woman will not come right out and say don't talk to me. They will just ignore you or find reasons why they can't chat. When this happens, it's time to stop bothering said lady. If you do persist, it becomes uncomfortable and creepy, regardless of how you feel or what your intentions are.
> 
> If after 2 or 3 attempts to engage a person in conversation or lure them in to chatting with you ends in the person not wanting to or them being busy, it means they are not interested. Walk away and stop asking. To continue asking becomes creepy.
> 
> People can't read your intent, so they have to look at your actions. When you don't get the signals others are putting off, you tend to make them uncomfortable and then they don't want to be around you. Which brings us backy to the creepy label.
> 
> This isnt an attack on you, just an attempt to get you to understand how women think & what they expect.



Well I think that's weak. I mean if somebody doesn't want to chat they should just say so or they're busy whatever. I got the feeling I was being purposely ignored and I could'nt figure out why. I had done nothing wrong or said anything mean. I would send her nice comments, e-mails and I did'nt mean for her to get overwhelmed by it all. I just don't think it takes a degree in psychology like I guess she has to figure out what I'm trying to do. But then I think "people" think they know they think it's BS and try to see through it. I was'nt hoping for a relationship that would be nice, but I just wanted friendship. That's all. Just like 5 mins. or so just to chat and whatever that's all. It was not my intention to bother. I mean I'm Not trying to make anybody uncomfortable and I'm Not creepy either. Just a nice average size guy looking for big girl love (or friendship).


----------



## KingColt

Once again, I don´t think ganging up on the guy and bashing him leads anywhere. I´m not trying to defend anybody but I think after all the things that have been said it´s probably hard for everybody to change the pace and steer this conversation into less defensive and nonjudgemental waters. But this is what I suggest, just give a nonjudgemental explanation of the behaviour that upset you, this is much more comprehensive than if you mix in a judgement. Disclaimer: I don´t mean to police anyone (especially since I can be a pretty bad pottymouth too) or anything like that but I think everybody would feel better about this thread if their point was actually understood by the other. So:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonviolent_Communication


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I just had to skip over 4 pages in this thread because I want to read confessions and there aren't any. This is still the Confessions thread right?

I know my Beej will come to the rescue..he loves to confess stuff :wubu:


----------



## penguin

IC that I was meant to have a date today, but we never got around to finalising details and I didn't feel like chasing it up. I feel okay about that.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I really just want to stay at home in my jammies today, but I have to run a few errands.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC a loser hijacked my witty confession ..because it got lost in muddle.

and oh yeah..

IC that I don't want to drive 2 hours to see my sister today. She is a hardcore type A personality who can be scathing (and she is 20 years my senior) and well, I'm her embarrassment of a sister....I always feel bad after spending time with her...she loves me she just needs lots of therapy and communication classes....oy vey


----------



## frankman

luscious_lulu said:


> IC that I really just want to stay at home in my jammies today, but I have to run a few errands.



Errands in jammies!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am actually being hit on by some really cute great guys at the moment and it feels good


----------



## Linda

IC I have only owned my car since the the beginning of January and it has been washed more times then I can count. lol


----------



## luscious_lulu

frankman said:


> Errands in jammies!



You only say that because you want to see my cans!


----------



## Blackjack

Well, I suppose it's about time I shave my beard off for the coming season of work.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I am super excited to have checked the shipping status for my new phone and it should be here Monday afternoon! *squee*


----------



## Mathias

IC that I love having deep conversations with friends. It cheered me up today.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I just got my federal tax returns filed, and I'm getting $1200 back! <3


----------



## JoyJoy

RJ20, If you learn nothing else from this discussion, for the sake of those you share your astute thoughts with in the future, you should work at internalizing this very important, time-tested and oft-cited lesson:

you're = you are 

your= to signify ownership


----------



## RJ20

JoyJoy said:


> RJ20, If you learn nothing else from this discussion, for the sake of those you share your astute thoughts with in the future, you should work at internalizing this very important, time-tested and oft-cited lesson:
> 
> you're = you are
> 
> your= to signify ownership




Yeahh...thanks..I'm going to log that away.


----------



## Rowan

RJ20...kid...you...are...FUCKED in the head. You need to take a step back and do some self inventory. You have to realize it's only a matter of time before you get yourself banned from this site for insulting the hell out of people and generally being a fucktard right?


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC it's nice to bitch slap someone who deserves it, even if it just a verbal slap.


----------



## RJ20

luscious_lulu said:


> IC it's nice to bitch slap someone who deserves it, even if it just a verbal slap.



Well I think you need a bitch slap then.


----------



## RJ20

Rowan said:


> RJ20...kid...you...are...FUCKED in the head. You need to take a step back and do some self inventory. You have to realize it's only a matter of time before you get yourself banned from this site for insulting the hell out of people and generally being a fucktard right?



Ok who's insulting who right now ? So take a step back and think about that. 
I'm not the one who's screwed up.


----------



## Mathias

RJ20 said:


> Well I think you need a bitch slap then.



What the hell is your problem?


----------



## RJ20

Mathias said:


> What the hell is your problem?



:| Dude...nothing what's your's. This dosen't even concern you.


----------



## Mathias

RJ20 said:


> :| Dude...nothing what's your's. This dosen't even concern you.



Her post didn't even mention you so your comment was totally uncalled for (and reported) And I got news for you kid it's a public forum so it does concern me and everyone else who reads it.


----------



## Allie Cat

Seriously... RJ20, are you TRYING to get banned? Because if you keep on attacking people that's what is going to happen.


----------



## penguin

RJ20 said:


> :| Dude...nothing what's your's. This dosen't even concern you.


----------



## Angel

RJ20 said:


> I'm not the one who's screwed up.



That is your opinion; and I'm pretty sure your opinion would NOT be considered a professional opinion.





RJ20 said:


> Well I think you need a bitch slap then.



How's this for one?

"Hey .I just wanted to say that you look nice and ..I don't want there to be any hard feelings. I'm not exactly comfortable with showing myself but I can at least give a compliment and just hope you can find it in your heart to maybe give me another chance and just not walk away with me feeling like the biggest asshole. I don't know .how many sorrys I'd have to send or what I'd have to do to just get my point across. I really did'nt mean to start off on the wrong foot, but I guess that's some aren't soo judgemental about the cover, I try not to be either, I just.. I don't know. I hope at least some of this makes sense. And I'm trying not to feel so uncomfortable so I can do my own website not an adult one but just like..maybe in front of the camera and going off on bunch of nerdy crap. Anyway.you look nice I don't .I'm not trying to be a killjoy..I just hope I have as much luck fishing out there. Anyway I hope you can hear me out and everything. And I'm not trying to be a bother. Just..set things right."

http://www.fat-forums.com/forums/sho...54422&page=165

How many times do people have to tell you that when someone doesn't want to talk to you and you continue to bother them that it is harassment? If you don't wise up and listen to the advice many here have given you, you're going to end up getting much more than a virtual bitch slap. 

Women are NOT stupid. There are ways to keep track of every single time you contact someone. What you post on public message boards is trackable, too. If a woman doesn't want to chat with you, she doesn't owe you ANY explanations as to why. She does NOT have to answer to you. You do NOT own her or own her time. Even if she is a web model, same rules apply. Even if you are a paying customer of a pay site, a model owes you nothing on a personal level. All you are entitled to is what a paying customer pays for. Nothing else. Not her personal time. Not one additional moment of her day or night. 

I and others have read what you have posted both here and on other forums. Maybe you don't get it; but it has crossed the line. YOU have crossed the line. If it were me, I would have already contacted authorities and supplied them with every bit of information I had on you. If you don't stop and listen to what people here have tried to say to you, I wouldn't be surprised if instead of a virtual bitch slap, you end up with cuffs being slapped around your wrists.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I had a great day window shopping and learned that just because a biz is going out of sale doesn't equate to lots of good stuff going cheap.


----------



## Angel

IC I am now receiving multiple private messages from a new forum identity that was just created.

Someone just cooked their own goose.


----------



## Mathias

Angel said:


> IC I am now receiving multiple private messages from a new forum identity that was just created.
> 
> Someone just cooked their own goose.



What a moron.


----------



## Angel

Angel said:


> IC I am now receiving multiple private messages from a new forum identity that was just created.
> 
> Someone just cooked their own goose.



If anyone else receives *nice* PMs from G510 or additional PMs from RJ20, don't delete them. Save them until we know which Mods to forward them to.


----------



## CleverBomb

Angel said:


> If anyone else receives *nice* PMs from G510 or additional PMs from RJ20, don't delete them. Save them until we know which Mods to forward them to.


I C this is rather amusing, really.
Hey, that train isn't going to wreck itself... oh, wait, there it goes. 
*chuckle* 

-Rusty


----------



## luscious_lulu

RJ20 said:


> Well I think you need a bitch slap then.



Grow up, not everything is about you Mr Nice Guy! *rolls eyes*

To everyone who jumped to my defense, well, I love you all.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I used the fat card on my mum today. Not proud, but it just came out.


----------



## Mathias

Angel said:


> If anyone else receives *nice* PMs from G510 or additional PMs from RJ20, don't delete them. Save them until we know which Mods to forward them to.



Already done.


----------



## Surlysomething

I think the dog-piling really needs to end. You've all made your point.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that im so vein, i probably think this thread is about me.

I confess that im so vein (im so vein) i probably think this thread is about me. Dont I (me.) Dont I (me.)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I ran into my friend today and excitedly told her that my crush liked my cookies, and she told me [and I quote] "Oh Oh I know! I ran into him at the Magic tourny last night and he was like 'Zomg She made me cookies and zey are nombly!'. He tried to give me one but I was like 'Nu! Zey are youuurs!' " 

...Today was a fucking amazing day.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I didn't want to get out of bed today but when I did finally get up and check my e-mail--I got e-mail dumped by someone I wasn't even dating. Wow, life is funny that way. *crawls back into bed, covers up her head and watches Pride and Prejudice.*


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I woke up from a nap a little while ago & I really don't want to get out of bed. It's so warm and cozy.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm out of English muffins AND butter?? WTF? How did THAT happen?


----------



## Dromond

IC I'm enjoying a delightful Russel Stover dark chocolate and coconut treat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> This is the most attention you've gotten in a long time, isn't it?



I won't tell you how loudly I snorted upon reading this gem.....



frankman said:


> If I could hello, I certainly would too.
> 
> PS You're batshit insane.



You had me with your big hello.....




snuggletiger said:


> IC I can't get the song "Someday You'll want me to Want you" out of my head



Is that one anything like this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBQ9dm7zaQU



Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I just got my federal tax returns filed, and I'm getting $1200 back! <3



Single Mom has got you beat 



JoyJoy said:


> RJ20, If you learn nothing else from this discussion, for the sake of those you share your astute thoughts with in the future, you should work at internalizing this very important, time-tested and oft-cited lesson:
> 
> you're = you are
> 
> your= to signify ownership



I wasn't going to say it......



Heyyou said:


> IC that im so vein, i probably think this thread is about me.
> 
> I confess that im so vein (im so vein) i probably think this thread is about me. Dont I (me.) Dont I (me.)



Hey you....this thread is about I (me) I (me) and you (you) but you are if I am. 



Dromond said:


> IC I'm enjoying a delightful Russel Stover dark chocolate and coconut treat.



This makes me angry


----------



## Surlysomething

Dromond said:


> IC I'm enjoying a delightful Russel Stover dark chocolate and coconut treat.




Dark chocolate and coconut? Where has that been all my life?

Sounds delish.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I ran into my friend today and excitedly told her that my crush liked my cookies, and she told me [and I quote] "Oh Oh I know! I ran into him at the Magic tourny last night and he was like 'Zomg She made me cookies and zey are nombly!'. He tried to give me one but I was like 'Nu! Zey are youuurs!' "
> 
> ...Today was a fucking amazing day.



I'm not surprised by any of this . . . THEY WERE TRIFORCE COOKIES!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> I'm out of English muffins AND butter?? WTF? How did THAT happen?


..English Muffins -- No Idea. English-Muffin-Munchers? 

Butter? THE BUTTERLOVER BUNCH. They are thieves. They come in looking like innocent little elves that love to bake cookies, but when they leave, you notice it.. They've stolen all your butter! 

..Or, er, er, something not like that.


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> Well, I suppose it's about time I shave my beard off for the coming season of work.



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> I'm out of English muffins AND butter?? WTF? How did THAT happen?



Have you ever read those Janet Evanovich books about the bumbly bounty hunter from NJ- Stephanie Plum?
In one book, Stephanie made herself a bagel and ate it while standing in front of the kitchen sink with butter running down her arm. She said "Do I know how to eat a bagel or what?" (Sometimes she has an english muffin instead....)

LOVE LOVE LOVE those books


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Have you ever read those Janet Evanovich books about the bumbly bounty hunter from NJ- Stephanie Plum?
> In one book, Stephanie made herself a bagel and ate it while standing in front of the kitchen sink with butter running down her arm. She said "Do I know how to eat a bagel or what?" (Sometimes she has an english muffin instead....)
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE those books


Read them? I inhaled them. I'm from that area so reading about her was like reading about a best friend and sometimes, myself. *sigh* I don't know who I loved more..the cop or the bounty hunter..good god...

I eat standing in front of the kitchen sink with butter or juice dripping down my chin or arm ALL the time. LOL

The only reason why it isn't a bagel is because the well water here doesn't lend itself well to good bread of any kind. I have to go over the bridge to Jersey to get good bread and pizza--luckily it's not far from home.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I'm wondering if the people being cast for the movie being made about those books "One for the Money" will be able to give justice to the characters.


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I'm wondering if the people being cast for the movie being made about those books "One for the Money" will be able to give justice to the characters.


I've had long conversations with other fans over who should play who. I think we vetoed Reese Witherspoon. I was holding out for Sandra Bullock...she would have been perfect. I think Niecy Nash would be perfect for Lula but Sherri Shepard was a good choice.

Not sure how I feel about Katherine Heigl playing Stephanie...


----------



## Deven

IC that I hide behind my gay boys to hide myself from men who actually want to date me. The last date I actually went on, that wasn't with my ex fiance, went terrible. I'm afraid of that happening again. He thought I was too fat, even though we met on a BBW dating site.


----------



## AmazingAmy

DevenDoom said:


> IC that I hide behind my gay boys to hide myself from men who actually want to date me. The last date I actually went on, that wasn't with my ex fiance, went terrible. I'm afraid of that happening again. He thought I was too fat, even though we met on a BBW dating site.



Some people don't know a good thing. I hope you're next date is awesome! :happy:


----------



## Deven

AmazingAmy said:


> Some people don't know a good thing. I hope you're next date is awesome! :happy:



Thank you <3.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Watching HGTV and all this talk about caulk and penetration is making me hella horny.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I bought these valentines and will be giving them to my boys along with little boxes of conversation hearts. im such a sappy chick


----------



## Saoirse

i also confess that i got way drunk last night, broke our cute glass water bong (its actually the 3rd time we've broken that thing), sliced open my thumb on the broken bong, sliced open my back fat on the living room table, broke a glass in the bathroom sink and stabbed my finger with a knife while being stupid.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that my brothers friend who came over to watch a movie tonight...thank god he isnt here...hes major christian....I am...but i am so freaking angry with my mom right now that i couldnt help but take it out on myself.....and that didnt help much...still...really really freaking mad


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel sad right now. I don't know why. I want to pretend the world doesn't exist and just crawl under the covers and sleep.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I had the BEST high ever on Saturday night, but an awful time at the bar made the high totally go away.  I'm totally done with going out, now. If I want a good night with friends, it's going to involve a couch, a tube or two of Pringles, and about 6 buckets of weed. 

Yeah, dude. I was hella blitzed. But damn... I felt amaaaaazing!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

IC I have an immense disdain for Valentines Day. I'm happily awaiting the arrival of February 15th thank you very much!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saoirse said:


> IC I bought these valentines and will be giving them to my boys along with little boxes of conversation hearts. im such a sappy chick



I hope you're doing okay with all the glass and shit that cut you, but I have to ask; why is there 35 tattoos and only 32 Valentine's day cards?


----------



## Saoirse

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hope you're doing okay with all the glass and shit that cut you, but I have to ask; why is there 35 tattoos and only 32 Valentine's day cards?



3 for me!!! haha and I used them!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saoirse said:


> 3 for me!!! haha and I used them!



hahaha, you couldn't have answered that more perfectly.


----------



## KittyKitten

One thing I really love about this entire forum is that the men here (in general) are very respectful to women. I lurk in other forums dedicated for bbw/thick women and many of the men are chauvinist pigs who think nothing of women (especially those Hip Hop oriented sites).


----------



## Dromond

IC to committing a random act of kindness.

Last night Jackie and I went to Longhorn Steakhouse and endured a nearly two hour wait for a table. We sat down at the bar to have drinks while we were waiting, and the bar was as busy as the restaurant. The poor bartender was going in three directions at once, but still managing to keep up. She looked weary, irritated, and unappreciated. The manager was behind the bar, but not helping.

At a moment when she stopped at the cash register, which was almost right in front of me, I said to her "Ma'am, I am impressed by your ability to keep up with everyone." Holding up my cane I said, "Even in my younger days before I needed this, I couldn't have done what you're doing."

That weary face lit up with a big smile and she said, "Sir, you don't know what that means to me. You just don't. With all the complaints I've had tonight, it means so much to me you noticed that I've been doing my best. You've made my whole night." A bit later I called the manager over and told him she deserved a medal. We left her a generous tip.


----------



## Rowan

Dromond said:


> IC to committing a random act of kindness.
> 
> Last night Jackie and I went to Longhorn Steakhouse and endured a nearly two hour wait for a table. We sat down at the bar to have drinks while we were waiting, and the bar was as busy as the restaurant. The poor bartender was going in three directions at once, but still managing to keep up. She looked weary, irritated, and unappreciated. The manager was behind the bar, but not helping.
> 
> At a moment when she stopped at the cash register, which was almost right in front of me, I said to her "Ma'am, I am impressed by your ability to keep up with everyone." Holding up my cane I said, "Even in my younger days before I needed this, I couldn't have done what you're doing."
> 
> That weary face lit up with a big smile and she said, "Sir, you don't know what that means to me. You just don't. With all the complaints I've had tonight, it means so much to me you noticed that I've been doing my best. You've made my whole night." A bit later I called the manager over and told him she deserved a medal. We left her a generous tip.


Drom....that is awesome of you..and im sure way more than appreciated.


----------



## luscious_lulu

You are a sweet, sweet man.



Dromond said:


> IC to committing a random act of kindness.
> 
> Last night Jackie and I went to Longhorn Steakhouse and endured a nearly two hour wait for a table. We sat down at the bar to have drinks while we were waiting, and the bar was as busy as the restaurant. The poor bartender was going in three directions at once, but still managing to keep up. She looked weary, irritated, and unappreciated. The manager was behind the bar, but not helping.
> 
> At a moment when she stopped at the cash register, which was almost right in front of me, I said to her "Ma'am, I am impressed by your ability to keep up with everyone." Holding up my cane I said, "Even in my younger days before I needed this, I couldn't have done what you're doing."
> 
> That weary face lit up with a big smile and she said, "Sir, you don't know what that means to me. You just don't. With all the complaints I've had tonight, it means so much to me you noticed that I've been doing my best. You've made my whole night." A bit later I called the manager over and told him she deserved a medal. We left her a generous tip.


----------



## penguin

Dromond said:


> A bit later I called the manager over and told him she deserved a medal. We left her a generous tip.



I'd rep you for that if I could! I've worked enough retail and customer service to know how far kind words like those can go.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> I have no fucking clue where this came from, but I don't know how you think you're going to get people to consider you a 'nice guy' by insulting people.
> 
> I mean, it's possible that aside from anything you've said to her, someone you're interested in might be pushed away by the shitty way you treat others.



Yeah, no kidding. Any future girl he might try to talk to on here is going to search his past posts and go.... whoaaaaa, back away slowly!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

RJ20 said:


> Well I think that's weak. I mean if somebody doesn't want to chat they should just say so or they're busy whatever. I got the feeling I was being purposely ignored and I could'nt figure out why. I had done nothing wrong or said anything mean. I would send her nice comments, e-mails and I did'nt mean for her to get overwhelmed by it all. I just don't think it takes a degree in psychology like I guess she has to figure out what I'm trying to do. But then I think "people" think they know they think it's BS and try to see through it. I was'nt hoping for a relationship that would be nice, but I just wanted friendship. That's all. Just like 5 mins. or so just to chat and whatever that's all. It was not my intention to bother. I mean I'm Not trying to make anybody uncomfortable and I'm Not creepy either. Just a nice average size guy looking for big girl love (or friendship).



You know why girls don't tell you straight up that they're not interested? Because when you get overly intense overly fast or do something else weird they figure out you might just be creepy or have some kind of screw loose and telling you they aren't interested might unleash a torrent of nastiness somehow. So they say things to try not to hurt your feelings or cause drama. And guess what you just did? Proved her right. I do the very same thing she does, in some instances. I ignore PMs, e-mails, facebook messages, etc. and don't respond, because when I do, often it just makes things worse. If I'm pressed for an answer, I make up an excuse. Why? Because I've had guys go apeshit on me when I say I'm not interested. They either get angry on me -- because how dare I, a fat woman, turn down a skinny/handsome/whatever he thinks he is man -- and call me names (nothing sicker than an "FA" calling a fat woman names like "pig" because she turned him down), or they try to argue with me, as if they can somehow debate me into being attracted to them, or they beg. I had one guy argue and cry. CRY. A freaking LAWYER. 

So no, I don't tell guys I'm not interested anymore. Because that leads to Very Bad Things. Things a lot like what is happening to this poor unsuspecting girl RIGHT NOW thanks to you.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm one of those people who-- when I see something funny, I have to show others.

This pisses off my mother, who refuses to see anything I try to show her. [Funny things, cute things, my photos, anything.] Which in turn, makes me grind my teeth. 



...I am a stoopid person. -Eyeball Twitch-


----------



## Surlysomething

Good lord.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

today was the shittiest day I've had in a long time, 

work sucked, love sucked, lunch sucked, the drive home sucked, the drive to WORK blew asshole. Wait I take it back, Worked, sucked, love life blew ass hole, and everyone else just kind of sucked less. 

I NEVER try to rant about these things, I always try to keep a positive attitude, but fuck man . . . buttfuck man. 

Meh . . .


----------



## AmazingAmy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> today was the shittiest day I've had in a long time,
> 
> work sucked, love sucked, lunch sucked, the drive home sucked, the drive to WORK blew asshole. Wait I take it back, Worked, sucked, love life blew ass hole, and everyone else just kind of sucked less.
> 
> I NEVER try to rant about these things, I always try to keep a positive attitude, but fuck man . . . buttfuck man.
> 
> Meh . . .



Aw, I'd buttfuck you in it'd make things better. *Hugs*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> today was the shittiest day I've had in a long time,
> 
> work sucked, love sucked, lunch sucked, the drive home sucked, the drive to WORK blew asshole. Wait I take it back, Worked, sucked, love life blew ass hole, and everyone else just kind of sucked less.
> 
> I NEVER try to rant about these things, I always try to keep a positive attitude, but fuck man . . . buttfuck man.
> 
> Meh . . .



Some days the world uses generous amounts of lube and other days, well...ever been in a Turkish prison?


----------



## Saoirse

IC that the love I got from one Valentine's day card was enough for me to spread to others. :wubu:


Also- my friend commented that the card I gave him was the 2nd one he got today. I asked who the other was from... "My mom! :blush:" He even let me read it! It was so touching, I almost started crying!


----------



## Mathias

IC that someone is harassing/stalking a good friend of mine and it's making me livid, I'm not even sure what I'd do if I saw him tomorrow. I'm so mad right now.


----------



## Saoirse

Ic I think I scored dinner and a movie with a cute guy. I also think I told I'm let him put it in me too. I was high and he was drunk. Hope he remembers the dinner and movie part...







(Ok and the sex part. He's hot and I'm not looking for anything serious.)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm glad people [my friends, my crush especially.] know better than to show up to my house without warning. Because I am declaring today a pajama day. <3~ Ahh..Pajama Days.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am glad Florist & Confectioner Enrichment Day is over.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I am bored. Someone entertain me, pleeeease!


----------



## snuggletiger

*performs impromptu ad hoc puppet show for Luscious Lulu*


----------



## AuntHen

IC that my name's meaning  has been put to the ultimate test emotionally and mentally (over and over) and I don't want it anymore! :doh:

Just call me Sally or something from now on


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> IC that my name's meaning  has been put to the ultimate test emotionally and mentally (over and over) and I don't want it anymore! :doh:
> 
> Just call me Sally or something from now on



Soft hugs, Sally! I hope things get better soon.


----------



## mossystate

You need to stop repping me. You were already told to never again message me, and now you need to stop repping me. I don't want it.


----------



## snuggletiger

wow i wish I could get rep like that. or any rep of any kind.


----------



## snuggletiger

fat9276 said:


> IC that my name's meaning  has been put to the ultimate test emotionally and mentally (over and over) and I don't want it anymore! :doh:
> 
> Just call me Sally or something from now on



I'd put on a puppet show for you Sally if it would cheer you up


----------



## mossystate

snuggletiger said:


> wow i wish I could get rep like that. or any rep of any kind.



any? why? it's not a magic bean that you can plant and see it sprout money and chocolate cake


----------



## snuggletiger

it shows you're memorable and helps you get those little sunny thingies on your profile. But I agree I would rather have chocolate cake and money. Although after seeing the Treasure of Sierra Madre, greedy isn't so good either. I'll just stick to cake.


----------



## Dromond

Now you're being greedy for cake. Your greed will be your undoing.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I'm in the mood to take sexy pictures for Dims.

But my camera cable is still missing. Mwaha.


----------



## spiritangel

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I'm in the mood to take sexy pictures for Dims.
> 
> But my camera cable is still missing. Mwaha.



webcam webcam


and take extra cause I havent been in the mood to take pics like that in ages

so take extra and you can make up my shortfall lol


IC I am totally in love with AVPM


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think my friend is purposefully ignoring me, and it pisses me off. 

Like, Seriously, why can't you just say "No, I don't feel like hanging out today even though I told you to call me so we could hang out today" ? Ugh, Fuckers.


----------



## HottiMegan

My muscles are all sore from coughing. I sooo don't want to go to the doctor...


----------



## Dmitra

I sometimes wish I knew how to hack/crack to take on evil corporations.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC She still loves him....and it kills me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess my mom came through for me in a big way. 

She's always been supportive and makes sacrifices so she can provide when she can. 

I'm getting a bonus tomorrow/today and she knew I was going to buy a new mac with it.

She called me up and told me that I should be responsible with my money and maybe pay some bills and yada yada yada. Essentially she gave me the "be responsible with your finances speech." And I didn't give her grief with saying "well it's MY money," I just listened and heeded her advice. 

At the end of our conversation she said "so make sure you save your money for something that'll help you, and I'm on the apple website and I just wanted to make sure I was ordering the right computer for you, so walk me through this."

She bought me the laptop I was going to pick up :-D she even paid for overnight shipping so it should be here today 

I get to keep my money and get my computer. So I get my cake and I get to eat it too. 

Gracias mami, agradezco todo lo que haces por nosotros,
tu hijo favorito,
Con un CHINGO de amor,
Jose Jesus


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that a week spent in Florida was wonderful, however, it reminded me of my childhood (the good parts) and made me melancholy for my parents.


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess my mom came through for me in a big way.



This story is fucking awesome. Your mom rocks.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess my mom came through for me in a big way.
> 
> She's always been supportive and makes sacrifices so she can provide when she can.
> 
> I'm getting a bonus tomorrow/today and she knew I was going to buy a new mac with it.
> 
> She called me up and told me that I should be responsible with my money and maybe pay some bills and yada yada yada. Essentially she gave me the "be responsible with your finances speech." And I didn't give her grief with saying "well it's MY money," I just listened and heeded her advice.
> 
> At the end of our conversation she said "so make sure you save your money for something that'll help you, and I'm on the apple website and I just wanted to make sure I was ordering the right computer for you, so walk me through this."
> 
> She bought me the laptop I was going to pick up :-D she even paid for overnight shipping so it should be here today
> 
> I get to keep my money and get my computer. So I get my cake and I get to eat it too.
> 
> Gracias mami, agradezco todo lo que haces por nosotros,
> tu hijo favorito,
> Con un CHINGO de amor,
> Jose Jesus


 

Awww. How sweet.


----------



## Bigtigmom

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess my mom came through for me in a big way.
> 
> She's always been supportive and makes sacrifices so she can provide when she can.
> 
> I'm getting a bonus tomorrow/today and she knew I was going to buy a new mac with it.
> 
> She called me up and told me that I should be responsible with my money and maybe pay some bills and yada yada yada. Essentially she gave me the "be responsible with your finances speech." And I didn't give her grief with saying "well it's MY money," I just listened and heeded her advice.
> 
> At the end of our conversation she said "so make sure you save your money for something that'll help you, and I'm on the apple website and I just wanted to make sure I was ordering the right computer for you, so walk me through this."
> 
> She bought me the laptop I was going to pick up :-D she even paid for overnight shipping so it should be here today
> 
> I get to keep my money and get my computer. So I get my cake and I get to eat it too.
> 
> Gracias mami, agradezco todo lo que haces por nosotros,
> tu hijo favorito,
> Con un CHINGO de amor,
> Jose Jesus



IC I came to post about how boring the boards have been lately, but seeing this changed my mind. I'm glad your Mom did such an awesome thing for you. I was fortunate enough last year around this time to help my Mom in this same way. She doesn't have to complain about her slow ass computer anymore. It's nice to give big gifts when you can. So props to your Mom for being pretty awesome to her much appreciative son. Enjoy your new laptop!!


----------



## mossystate

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess my mom came through for me in a big way.
> 
> She's always been supportive and makes sacrifices so she can provide when she can.
> 
> I'm getting a bonus tomorrow/today and she knew I was going to buy a new mac with it.
> 
> She called me up and told me that I should be responsible with my money and maybe pay some bills and yada yada yada. Essentially she gave me the "be responsible with your finances speech." And I didn't give her grief with saying "well it's MY money," I just listened and heeded her advice.
> 
> At the end of our conversation she said "so make sure you save your money for something that'll help you, and I'm on the apple website and I just wanted to make sure I was ordering the right computer for you, so walk me through this."
> 
> She bought me the laptop I was going to pick up :-D she even paid for overnight shipping so it should be here today
> 
> I get to keep my money and get my computer. So I get my cake and I get to eat it too.
> 
> Gracias mami, agradezco todo lo que haces por nosotros,
> tu hijo favorito,
> Con un CHINGO de amor,
> Jose Jesus



Wow, that is really generous! Hopefully, since she sacrifices, you can save up and buy her something fantastic, someday!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess my mom came through for me in a big way.
> 
> She's always been supportive and makes sacrifices so she can provide when she can.
> 
> I'm getting a bonus tomorrow/today and she knew I was going to buy a new mac with it.
> 
> She called me up and told me that I should be responsible with my money and maybe pay some bills and yada yada yada. Essentially she gave me the "be responsible with your finances speech." And I didn't give her grief with saying "well it's MY money," I just listened and heeded her advice.
> 
> At the end of our conversation she said "so make sure you save your money for something that'll help you, and I'm on the apple website and I just wanted to make sure I was ordering the right computer for you, so walk me through this."
> 
> She bought me the laptop I was going to pick up :-D she even paid for overnight shipping so it should be here today
> 
> I get to keep my money and get my computer. So I get my cake and I get to eat it too.
> 
> Gracias mami, agradezco todo lo que haces por nosotros,
> tu hijo favorito,
> Con un CHINGO de amor,
> Jose Jesus



This brought tears to my eyes. Your mum sounds wonderful.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Jose, can I have your mom, too? lol. Awesome!!

-----

Debbie Downer time. Skip forward if you want to keep the happy times going  Thought I'd put a disclaimer so you can skip me before getting depressed by it. I just need to vent.

----

IC I had a hard day at work today. I broke down at least 5 times. Tears. It was ugly. I left my training room often. I almost beat the shit out of someone because I didn't like the attitude they were giving me. Etc etc. 

I feel so excluded, unappreciated, and disgusting at work. I wish I could compare it to something, but it's like those "nightmare high school" kinds of environment where it's poisonous to your mental health. My high school days were Heaven compared to how this workplace makes me feel. I'm afraid to bring it up to anyone because I'm new, but I should have expected it, too. 

Also, IC that I think it sucks that no one seems to find me attractive. I haven't heard kind words of encouragement and love in so long that I think that's what's making me fall apart.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I wish I had lots and lots of drugs....to just go numb.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

CarlaSixx said:


> Jose, can I have your mom, too? lol. Awesome!!
> 
> -----
> 
> Debbie Downer time. Skip forward if you want to keep the happy times going  Thought I'd put a disclaimer so you can skip me before getting depressed by it. I just need to vent.
> 
> ----
> 
> IC I had a hard day at work today. I broke down at least 5 times. Tears. It was ugly. I left my training room often. I almost beat the shit out of someone because I didn't like the attitude they were giving me. Etc etc.
> 
> I feel so excluded, unappreciated, and disgusting at work. I wish I could compare it to something, but it's like those "nightmare high school" kinds of environment where it's poisonous to your mental health. My high school days were Heaven compared to how this workplace makes me feel. I'm afraid to bring it up to anyone because I'm new, but I should have expected it, too.
> 
> Also, IC that I think it sucks that no one seems to find me attractive. I haven't heard kind words of encouragement and love in so long that I think that's what's making me fall apart.



I am so very sorry  I can relate.... I wish had some. wonderful advice that would make it all better...


----------



## Mishty

I'm horny, and I'm going to do something about it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC spring must be on it's way, my eyes are starting to get lighter. <3 Huzzah!


----------



## Rowan

IC...even though it is only every 3 months...i still hate getting my depo shot...i guess since i give it to myself...*shrug* weird how i can self harm with no problems but stabbing myself with a needle gives me the heebs lol


----------



## Rowan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that I wish I had lots and lots of drugs....to just go numb.



I demand....come to Florida and drink rum and go dancing with awesome gay men with me!!!


----------



## Heyyou

IC that I'm too sexy for my shirt.
Too sexy for my shirt.
So sexy, it hurts!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Rowan said:


> I demand....come to Florida and drink rum and go dancing with awesome gay men with me!!!



Can my dogs and I stay with you? hehehehe


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My brain is effin' amazing...in my infinite wisdom while trying to get a glass for water, I opened a cupboard. I let the cupboard door swing open, and in my head I thought "Oh it's okay, I'll just stop it with my face" and then when it was about an inch from my face, I stepped back and was like "..Wow..Brilliant plan Megan, Brilliant Plan."


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My brain is effin' amazing...in my infinite wisdom while trying to get a glass for water, I opened a cupboard. I let the cupboard door swing open, and in my head I thought "Oh it's okay, I'll just stop it with my face" and then when it was about an inch from my face, I stepped back and was like "..Wow..Brilliant plan Megan, Brilliant Plan."



I would have repped you for this if I could.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I watched 16 Candles today and laughed throughout.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I watched 16 Candles today and laughed throughout.



That was my favorite movie when it came out. I watched it at least once a week for a year!

I noticed today I missed it by about 15 minutes  Next time maybe


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I really wanted to watch "Ponyo" this morning, or DVR it, but it would have made it so we couldn't watch the news, and my grandma wouldn't be able to watch her EWTN stuff. 

Will I never see this adorable movie?


----------



## penguin

IC that last night I went to my first BDSM party in four years and it was fabulous. I had such a warm welcome back from old friends and I had a great time. I also couldn't help but think how many of you would've been happy to be there, as there were people of all shapes and sizes there, but plenty of BBW and BHMs in various states of dress for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I had to put my bug out to pasture *sigh* She was turning into a money pit, so we traded her in for a different vehicle.

We got a Nissan Murano. Not new, but new to us and it has this fat girl's dream....adjustable pedals! yay!

Here's a view from the front and a view from the back!


----------



## CAMellie

IC, rather shamefully, that I am somewhat jealous of all the lucky,lovely ladies on this site who are either pregnant or recently had babies. After my two miscarriages of blighted ovums in 1999, my ob/gyn said it would be next to impossible for me to get pregnant again...let alone carry a baby to full-term.


----------



## Rowan

MisticalMisty said:


> I had to put my bug out to pasture *sigh* She was turning into a money pit, so we traded her in for a different vehicle.
> 
> We got a Nissan Murano. Not new, but new to us and it has this fat girl's dream....adjustable pedals! yay!
> 
> Here's a view from the front and a view from the back!



Pretty! I wanted one of those for a long time but ended up getting my Kia Rondo, which is a crossover and cute as heck...so comfy


----------



## Heyyou

> Can my dogs and I stay with you? hehehehe



Have fun, you two.



MisticalMisty said:


> I had to put my bug out to pasture *sigh* She was turning into a money pit, so we traded her in for a different vehicle.
> 
> We got a Nissan Murano. Not new, but new to us and it has this fat girl's dream....adjustable pedals! yay!
> 
> Here's a view from the front and a view from the back!



Nice! CVT. With a 3.5.. yeah, enjoy! Just check up on the oil changes, ive seen some of those sludged up pretty bad!

IC that im afraid of when Florida gets humid, and _really_ hot.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thanks Rowan and HeyYou


----------



## Heyyou

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks Rowan and HeyYou



 No problem! FL is nice, but im new here. 

I have to re-confess that im afraid of the heat, and IC that i owe my central air unit a new filter (as well as black-out panels for my door and window, for when the STRONG sun gets here, the kind that makes 5% tint look like nothing, you know what i mean im sure) so i can at least TRY to be financially responsible! And, again, this city i live in out here was rated #5 on a "Speed traps" list though i havent seen that many JSO while i drive (JSO = cops, yeah that was new to me...) .. so even though i could have my windows (side not so much back, its curved strange) tinted in about an hour fr under $50 doing it myself, im hesitant.

*vrmmm-mmwmm-mmwmm-mwwmm-mwmm-wmmm* *low rumble* 

.. I also C my car looks menacing. Here is a good shot of it, without advertising what i do and dont have (i sure some would love to see, and im happy i got a nice sporty powerful, rumbly, muscle-car-lookin ride with hood pins... oh thanks for reminding me, i put those in my shirt pocket today, need to find them, its how i close the hood on this beast. Thanks!)

And yes, it will spin/burn rubber and haul ass, though im keeping it in grade A condition and not doing that stuff as much unless i feel the need to show off to those complementing my car, as IC happened three times last week as i made connections regarding future work, as i "use what i got".............


----------



## Dromond

IC I want a lot of things we don't have the money to buy.

If I started an Amazon.com wishlist, would people buy stuff for me?

tongue planted firmly in cheek


----------



## MisticalMisty

Dromond said:


> IC I want a lot of things we don't have the money to buy.
> 
> If I started an Amazon.com wishlist, would people buy stuff for me?
> 
> tongue planted firmly in cheek



We actually used to do that at Christmas around here *Dimensions*...but we stopped a couple of years ago.


----------



## Scorsese86

I recently bought _Whip It!_ on DVD. Just because I thought it was AmazingAmy who was the star of the film.


----------



## Heyyou

Scorsese86 said:


> I recently bought _Whip It!_ on DVD. Just because I thought it was AmazingAmy who was the star of the film.



IC my roomie is watching "Whip it!" as we speak....


----------



## Heyyou

.. and IC that even though my squeaky off-center ceiling fan is minorly pissing me off right now, the apartment i have and all the good things around me right now make me not really care that the fan is a little bit squeaky.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I got high twice in a row today and it was awesome. Plus I asked my friend to roll me up an extra gram to take home. So tomorrow and my day of holiday should be nice, lol.

Also, mom bought a car today. Nice lil Saturn Ion. The ones that come with suicide doors standard! I love suicide doors! So this'll be great! And I'm gonna learn to drive in this awesome car  So I'm really excited about that.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that earlier today i cried cuz i looked at my hands and felt damn old. then again my right one is scarred from touching a hot wood stove when i was a little girl...but still. *sigh* I have old hands


----------



## Gingembre

IC that I have never felt more single...I've been housesitting for the past 3 weeks and the only person that has enjoyed this empty space with me has been my sister and the cat I'm looking after! Now I have 5 days left and I can't see any boys coming over in that time either....I am so disappointed at this wasted opportunity, LOL!


----------



## Gingembre

Oooh, also....IC that one of our guest ales at work at the moment is called FA. It makes me chuckle everytime someone orders a pint of it. Hahaha!


----------



## Heyyou

Gingembre said:


> Oooh, also....IC that one of our guest ales at work at the moment is called FA. It makes me chuckle everytime someone orders a pint of it. Hahaha!



IC id like to try a pint of your "ale" called FA, just a sip, though, thanks, im a water and milk and sugary drinks (less lately, exercise, somewhat) guy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> IC I want a lot of things we don't have the money to buy.
> 
> If I started an Amazon.com wishlist, would people buy stuff for me?
> 
> tongue planted firmly in cheek



Yes, DO It! Start a thread, not just for Christmas, but because It's Wednesday! I've thought about this too. DO IT! DOOOO ITTT!!!!!!



Gingembre said:


> IC that I have never felt more single...I've been housesitting for the past 3 weeks and the only person that has enjoyed this empty space with me has been my sister and the cat I'm looking after! Now I have 5 days left and I can't see any boys coming over in that time either....I am so disappointed at this wasted opportunity, LOL!



If I knew exactly WHICH shire you were out of, this wouldn't be a problem. We would have been partying two weeks ago.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I wish *willowmoon *were around because I watched MST3K's *Eegah *last night and laughed so hard!!


----------



## Dromond

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yes, DO It! Start a thread, not just for Christmas, but because It's Wednesday! I've thought about this too. DO IT! DOOOO ITTT!!!!!!



I don't know, man. The wishlist stuff works for paysite models, but I confess I don't have that kind of motion in my ocean.


----------



## cinnamitch

Dromond said:


> I don't know, man. The wishlist stuff works for paysite models, but I confess I don't have that kind of motion in my ocean.



You know it never hurts to put one on there. I find it is nice for people who want to know what to get me for my birthday and such. Or when one of my kids just wants to get me something. Just make it easily searchable, like put your nickname or something and if someone buys ya something then its all good, if not no biggie. More people should do that. Just think how much fun little random acts of kindness can be.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's been snowing for 3 and a half hours.. and we probably have 3 and a half inches of snow out there. 3 at least for sure. 

I also confess, I really wish I'd hear some thunder, Grr.


----------



## cinnamitch

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC It's been snowing for 3 and a half hours.. and we probably have 3 and a half inches of snow out there. 3 at least for sure.
> 
> I also confess, I really wish I'd hear some thunder, Grr.



We had thunder earlier and it was raining snow.( that's how fast and heavy it was while falling)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> I don't know, man. The wishlist stuff works for paysite models, but I confess I don't have that kind of motion in my ocean.



WE are doing it! I'll start the thread!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

LUCKY! I want thundersnow. I've never seen it before. 

Winterstorm Dana is a real bitch. But, since we've already 3 inches, only 10 more to go. Woohoo? xD


----------



## KittyKitten

I confess, that Nutella >>>>>>>>>>>> Peanut Butter!


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> I don't know, man. The wishlist stuff works for paysite models, but I confess I don't have that kind of motion in my ocean.



We ell it could be a Random Acts of Kindness thing you know when you want to spread a little sunshine and a wishlist is a great way to do it 

as long as it had lots of price ranges It would be fun  I think it might work shrugs plus it takes the work out of a whole RAK thread as in the need to collect addresses and stuff 

just my 2 cents worth

oh and Dro I am sure there must be some motion left in your ocean (oh god I am giggling sooo much right now)


----------



## Lovelyone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> WE are doing it! I'll start the thread!


There is already an amazon wish list thread on the forums, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> LUCKY! I want thundersnow. I've never seen it before.



The lightning has to be close by or you won't hear the thunder. Snowfall muffles sound, so thunder doesn't travel very far in a snowstorm.


----------



## penguin

IC I'd have no problem with people buying me stuff off a wishlist, but I know the shipping would probably cost more than the product itself, so I don't see it happening!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> The lightning has to be close by or you won't hear the thunder. Snowfall muffles sound, so thunder doesn't travel very far in a snowstorm.


..Oh, That makes sense. 

:really sad: 

I got no thundersnow. 12 Inches [and counting] For nothing! 
 *Pout*


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC I am going to be homeless in 5 days.....and I am scared...


----------



## Lovelyone

Your Plump Princess said:


> LUCKY! I want thundersnow. I've never seen it before.
> 
> Winterstorm Dana is a real bitch. But, since we've already 3 inches, only 10 more to go. Woohoo? xD



We had thunder snow and lightening last week. It was an odd feeling to know that its snowing AND there is lightening and thunder at the same time. Awesome spectacle to see.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC tonight I'm going to a rally. How exciting!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC its 12:30 and i'm still in my nightgown. i need to run some errands but don't wanna. I have a bad case of the Mondays. (even though it's Tuesday.. It was a 3 day weekend)


----------



## KittyKitten

I confess, that I HATE HATE HATE TRAFFIC CIRCLES!


----------



## Linda

I confess I hit every pothole on the way home.


----------



## penguin

IC that I'm glad the house inspection is over, so now I can either finish putting the washing...or play the Wii. Hmm. Choices, choices.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Though slightly disappointed [never made it to the rally] I had an awesometastical day! I got to see my crush, kissed him on the cheek, didn't get in trouble for leaving the house when I PROBABLY TOTALLY SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN [to see my crush, mind you..IT WAS LOVE! LOVE MADE ME DO EET..] and I got to get a wee bit .. inspired, and ended up drawing a couple awesome doodle drawings.


----------



## Never2fat4me

IC I am jealous of YPP's awesometastical day! I also confess I am feeling a bit depressed - I met my crush, and in spite of us both having a really fun time (and no, that is not euphemism for sex! ), feelings were not returned. But if anybody does deserve to find some happiness, it is YPP. So her story made me feel a little better.

Chris


----------



## Dromond

The neighborhood cat who always hangs out on our deck hasn't been around in a couple of days. I confess I'm worried about the little guy.


----------



## Surlysomething

The guy that sits behind me has no manners whatsoever.

He farted and pretty much gassed me out. And he eats like a pig at a trough. It's truly horrifying.

If i've mentioned this before, it's only because it happens EVERY DAY and it makes me want to throw up in my mouth every time.

STANK


----------



## snuggletiger

Take a gas mask to work. Or call OSHA. Or start calling the offendor "STINKY" as his new nickname in the office. 

IC I want to be outside having a nice cup of coffee and enjoying the day.


----------



## luscious_lulu

It's going to cost me $350 to fix my MacBook


----------



## snuggletiger

how much is a new Mac Book?


----------



## luscious_lulu

snuggletiger said:


> how much is a new Mac Book?



$1049 
.......


----------



## snuggletiger

Gak *does a Fred Sanford heart attack induced stumble* wowwwww you sure you don't want a different computer?


----------



## luscious_lulu

snuggletiger said:


> Gak *does a Fred Sanford heart attack induced stumble* wowwwww you sure you don't want a different computer?



Once you go Mac you never go back!


----------



## snuggletiger

would it be cheaper in the states?


----------



## luscious_lulu

It's $50 cheaper in the USA.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm afraid I'm getting re-sick.. i have the telltale signs like sneezing and runny nose.. I'm hoping it's just allergies... I just got over being sick.. ugh.. I blame the weather.. warm and beautiful one day, cold and rainy the next..


----------



## Mishty

I love being a pervert, it's so fun.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My sleeping habits are completely fucked up.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I want this house. I found the listing a little over a month ago, maybe two now. It would be the perfect house for us. I keep looking at the listing...I don't know why...but now they've dropped the price. I need to win the lottery for us or something!

It's just so cute and such a great price!

http://www.ebby.com/property/7677846/


----------



## HottiMegan

Wow you get a lot of house for the price! Here in California we were eying up 20 year old manufactured houses on their own land for that price.. It's amazing how overpriced it is here.


----------



## Isa

HottiMegan said:


> Wow you get a lot of house for the price! Here in California we were eying up 20 year old manufactured houses on their own land for that price.. It's amazing how overpriced it is here.



I've heard people talk about how expensive it is to live in CA and it just does not compute, especially concerning housing.


----------



## HottiMegan

I almost bought an 800 sq ft condo for 100k a year or two ago. And i don't live in a big city. I live in a teeny town 90 miles north of Sacramento. It's just crazy! We're waiting until i start working after school to buy a nicer place which will be around $300k (that's for a 3 bedroom place here in town instead of the boonies)


----------



## MisticalMisty

HottiMegan said:


> Wow you get a lot of house for the price! Here in California we were eying up 20 year old manufactured houses on their own land for that price.. It's amazing how overpriced it is here.





Isa said:


> I've heard people talk about how expensive it is to live in CA and it just does not compute, especially concerning housing.



It definitely is crazy how expensive it is out there. Rob and I watch house hunting shows regularly and I just can't believe that people spend around 1,000 a sq ft.

That one is definitely not the norm...most houses run around $100 a sq ft..depending upon where you are.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've been stealing cans of Sprite from my stepmother for nearly 3 and a half years.


----------



## Never2fat4me

MisticalMisty said:


> I want this house. I found the listing a little over a month ago, maybe two now. It would be the perfect house for us. I keep looking at the listing...I don't know why...but now they've dropped the price. I need to win the lottery for us or something!
> 
> It's just so cute and such a great price!
> 
> http://www.ebby.com/property/7677846/



What a bargain for houses in Fort Worth! Where I live in suburban DC (NoVA), you would pay minimum 4x that much (more likely 5 or 6x, depending on schools) for such a lovely home. 

Chris


----------



## Isa

HottiMegan said:


> I almost bought an 800 sq ft condo for 100k a year or two ago. And i don't live in a big city. I live in a teeny town 90 miles north of Sacramento. It's just crazy! We're waiting until i start working after school to buy a nicer place which will be around $300k (that's for a 3 bedroom place here in town instead of the boonies)





Never2fat4me said:


> What a bargain for houses in Fort Worth! Where I live in suburban DC (NoVA), you would pay minimum 4x that much (more likely 5 or 6x, depending on schools) for such a lovely home.
> 
> Chris


Is there a simple explanation of why home prices are so expensive in both of your areas. Misty's listing is not just for Fort Worth but for a number of areas around Texas and those prices are not just due to the economy.


----------



## cinnamitch

Isa said:


> Is there a simple explanation of why home prices are so expensive in both of your areas. Misty's listing is not just for Fort Worth but for a number of areas around Texas and those prices are not just due to the economy.



Well for one thing land is so expensive in some of those areas since there is usually such a high concentration of population in those areas and only so much land to go around. As you know, Texas has a lot of land. Also, I still think there is some mindset that Texas is this horrible, desolate place where there is little civilization and we still ride horses 20 miles to go to the general store.


----------



## Dromond

cinnamitch said:


> Well for one thing land is so expensive in some of those areas since there is usually such a high concentration of population in those areas and only so much land to go around. As you know, Texas has a lot of land. Also, I still think there is some mindset that Texas is this horrible, desolate place where there is little civilization and we still ride horses 20 miles to go to the general store.



I think of western Texas that way.


----------



## cinnamitch

Dromond said:


> I think of western Texas that way.



naa they even have walmarts there.


----------



## Dromond

cinnamitch said:


> naa they even have walmarts there.



I thought a WalMart was a sign of desolation?


----------



## cinnamitch

Dromond said:


> I thought a WalMart was a sign of desolation?



LOL , not in Texas.


----------



## frankman

IC that I'm so looking forward to tomorrow's show. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Isa said:


> Is there a simple explanation of why home prices are so expensive in both of your areas. Misty's listing is not just for Fort Worth but for a number of areas around Texas and those prices are not just due to the economy.



One word: supply and demand. Wait a minute - that is three words.  Anyhoo, there is a lot of money in DC area and a lot of people, and land - especially the closer you get to DC - is in short supply, so you gotta pay big time for real estate around here. In central area, prices have continued to rise, though further out there have been a lot more foreclosures and prices have dropped. 

That said, I am not from here and just passing through (while I am on posting), and it never ceases to amaze me how much money there is in the area and that people can afford to keep building humongous homes after tearing down a place they paid $750K for. Must be nice being a lobbyist or contractor (no way government pays enough for this!).

Chris


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC the house prices you guys posted have me totally flabberghasted. We sold our house (a 3 bdrm, 2 bathrm, marked down from 80,000$) for 65,000. The average house price in my area is 120,000$ and typically has at LEAST 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. That is IN the city and are the better quality houses. The ones that are 150,000$ and over are typically the VERY big ones on the river's edge. Most people around here consider anything over 130,000$ to be high priced.


----------



## penguin

Average house prices around me are $350 000-$450 000, and that's not for anything special. I'm in the suburbs (though our definition of suburb is different to the one used in the US from what I understand), but I'm right next to one of the booming suburbs, so prices are going up, but finding something for under $300k around the outskirts is still pretty hard.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I have three confessions. 

1) I really, REALLY like this forum. The Lounge is so laid back and I really like the people that post here. I'm happy I ventured out of the BHM forum and look forward to posting and reading more here. 

2) I feel lame because I clicked on a thread when I didn't really know what it was about because the last person to post was Gingembre. I only clicked it because she posted last and I really wanted to see what she had to say. I'm fucking lame. 

3) I work foreclosures for a bank, the last thing I wanted to do was come home and read about homes and home prices :-( 

That is all.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I just had an awesome catch up morning with my sister it was so nice just to hang out with her for a couple of hours


----------



## Rowan

I confess that after going to the doctor on Monday and doing a lot of thinking, I've applied for social security disability.  I'm a little ashamed of doing so because I feel like I should be able to do things, but unfortunately, physically I cant. The doctor said i literally have no cartilage left in my knees and limited range of motion in my hips due to my severe arthritis, which is progressively getting worse and explains why I'm in such pain all the time even though I've been losing weight. 

I'm going to continue going to school and continuing to try to find a desk job, but it just sucks to have to admit to myself that my doctor is right and I am for all intents and purposes disabled  I guess I just have a lot of pride and that's a hard thing to admit


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I'm watching "Smoking Gun's" World's Dumbest Record Holders and posting on here. I look up and there's Donna. I was a bit shocked. Of course there were snide comments, but Loni Love wasnt so mean as the others. She came in at #15 btw


----------



## luscious_lulu

CarlaSixx said:


> IC the house prices you guys posted have me totally flabberghasted. We sold our house (a 3 bdrm, 2 bathrm, marked down from 80,000$) for 65,000. The average house price in my area is 120,000$ and typically has at LEAST 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. That is IN the city and are the better quality houses. The ones that are 150,000$ and over are typically the VERY big ones on the river's edge. Most people around here consider anything over 130,000$ to be high priced.



In Toronto prices are ridiculously priced. You are going to pay more than double that for a 1 bedroom condo. Depending on location you could easily pay 4 to 5 times that amount for a 1 bedroom condo.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC Ponyo's father makes me think of David Bowie from Labyrinth. I dunno why but it just does


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> IC Ponyo's father makes me think of David Bowie from Labyrinth. I dunno why but it just does


OMG You're right! I was trying to figure that out myself...I had to see it four times and I still couldn't...LOL Thanks!


----------



## Gingembre

IC I would like to chime in and add that a 4 bed, 2 bathroom detached house where I live (about an hour from London, fairly typical/safe/boring market town) are about $700k. A 4 bed semi (about 1500sq ft) is about $650k. I will neverrrrr be able to buy a house down here. This is what happens when you live on a tiiiiiny island! Damn lack of UK landmass!


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have three confessions.
> 
> 1) I really, REALLY like this forum. The Lounge is so laid back and I really like the people that post here. I'm happy I ventured out of the BHM forum and look forward to posting and reading more here.



You are a valuable contributor and so ruddy adorable - I'm glad you ventured out too. 



Hozay said:


> 2) I feel lame because I clicked on a thread when I didn't really know what it was about because the last person to post was Gingembre. I only clicked it because she posted last and I really wanted to see what she had to say. I'm fucking lame.



Scratch that, you are ruddy adorKable! Bahaha! 
I'm really not that interesting, so I hope said post wasnt a let-down, LOL. What thread was it???!



Hozay said:


> 3) I work foreclosures for a bank, the last thing I wanted to do was come home and read about homes and home prices :-(



Whooops....sorry!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm so indecisively indecisive, My birthday is less than a month away and I don't even know what I want to do yet. X____X;;;;


----------



## Rowan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm so indecisively indecisive, My birthday is less than a month away and I don't even know what I want to do yet. X____X;;;;



I know how you feel, but I'm getting to the age where material things really dont mean all that much anymore, and its really just kind of another day *shrug*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My biggest thing is that I'm turning 21, so I want it to be special. I want to do something elegant, but part of me wants to go bowling, but I -always- go bowling. My cousin says I should go out drinking with her, but I figure.. I have my whole life ahead of me that I can drink now, so why should my birthday be all about it? 

:doh:


----------



## Heyyou

IC that i just went to a random people meet from "couchsurfing" ? .. and rather liked it.

I also C that i would be singing karaoke right now, as long as they had good music and they almost never do... but i worked two jobs today and made my tires part of my job''s extended parking lot, laying a strip down for show  and I also C that my job WILL NOT be DISRESPECTING ol' heyyou any longer. This is a fact.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Your Plump Princess said:


> My biggest thing is that I'm turning 21, so I want it to be special. I want to do something elegant, but part of me wants to go bowling, but I -always- go bowling. My cousin says I should go out drinking with her, but I figure.. I have my whole life ahead of me that I can drink now, so why should my birthday be all about it?
> 
> :doh:



I spent my 21st birthday at Applebee's with friends having my first legal drink. Of course, I lived in a town with absolutely nothing else to do other than cruise Wal-mart. lol

If it were me, I would go bowling. Invite all your friends, go glow bowling or something fun. You can do elegant at 25 or 30!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I almost asked someone out on a date yesterday, but didn't because I'm not really interested in her and I'd just be using it as an excuse to get out of the house, and it'd feel like I was leading her on.

In other news, my life is boring as hell.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Blackjack said:


> IC that I almost asked someone out on a date yesterday, but didn't because I'm not really interested in her and I'd just be using it as an excuse to get out of the house, and it'd feel like I was leading her on.
> 
> In other news, my life is boring as hell.



Can you ask her out as a friend? Or hang out with her in a group? I don't think that would be leading her on....unless you rubbed against her as you asked.

Yeah...don't do that.


----------



## Blackjack

NancyGirl74 said:


> Can you ask her out as a friend? Or hang out with her in a group? I don't think that would be leading her on....unless you rubbed against her as you asked.
> 
> Yeah...don't do that.



I could try asking her out as a friend, but I definitely don't want to send the wrong signals... and I'm pretty sure she's been flirting with me, although I could be grossly misinterpreting what signals she's sending.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackjack said:


> I could try asking her out as a friend, but I definitely don't want to send the wrong signals... and I'm pretty sure she's been flirting with me, although I could be grossly misinterpreting what signals she's sending.



Then still ask her out, as a friend. While you're out, nicely say that you enjoy having her friendship, but in a way which indicates that's all it is to you. If she is flirting with you for something than friendship (many of my male friends and I ridiculously flirt with each other - we know it's all talk), then the ball is in her court. She will either slowly pull away and you move on with your lives. Or she will accept that it is what it is and you have new hangout partner. If you are grossly interpreting the signals - guess what? -you have new hangout partner. 

But nothing ventured is just that. So, ask the woman out.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that my day is so ridiculously boring that I actually squealed (yes squealed) when I found out I can listen to unheard voicemails from my home phone on my comcast e-mail

I further confess, yer honor, that the wedding is freaking me out


----------



## Duchess of York

Rowan said:


> I confess that I'm watching "Smoking Gun's" World's Dumbest Record Holders and posting on here. I look up and there's Donna. I was a bit shocked. Of course there were snide comments, but Loni Love wasnt so mean as the others. She came in at #15 btw



What did she do? I am searching their website to find out...


----------



## Rowan

Duchess of York said:


> What did she do? I am searching their website to find out...



From what I've seen and read it was something along the lines of being the largest woman to ever have a child.

EDIT: I did some research after posting this and found a quote:  A rep for the Guinness World Record said there is no category for biggest birth mom, but the UK-based outfit has received paperwork from Simpson — asking to be named biggest to give birth and heaviest living woman.
Guinness is thinking about creating a biggest birth mom category and considering Simpson’s application to be named largest living woman.
The biggest woman ever recorded was Rosalie Bradford, of Auburndale, Fla., who weighed in at 1,199 pounds in 1987. Before Bradford died at age 63 in 2007, she was the heaviest living woman.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC car trouble bums me out. I am glad that i wasn't hurt and that the car only hit the median. Just bummed that the wheel is bent in


----------



## HottiMegan

lol IC i love the smell of my hair after using tea tree shampoo.. I laugh now because hubby hates it and it made him gag.. (sometimes irritating him is fun)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i confess that i love you.
i confess that i may love you too much,i don't know.
i confess i need a new guitar
i confess that sometimes i do wish i had more freinds,but that is just how the cookie crumbles sometimes.
i confess that i am happy to be alive and that i am grateful although i do wish some of the aspects of my life were better.
i confess that i often time get confused,but dosen't everyone?
i confess that some things never change
i confess that im grateful for everything,but do wish some things were different.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that it's been a bit since I've posted..given that I got the popup at the top of the forum today when I logged in. =/


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I gave up looking and actively searching for dates. It's been weeks sice I went on any of the dating sites I'm signed up for. I guess I kept hoping to hear from certain guys that I just was jinxing myself. I've accepted the fact that they wouldn't get in touch with me through those means, but it's impossible to accept the idea that I may never be given a chance by them. 

There's really only one person I want to be with, and I don't think he even cares


----------



## CAMellie

IC my heart is broken and my soul is in agony
IC that I HATE cancer with everything that I am
IC that I wish I had some drugs or something...anything to stop this pain


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC That the father of S&S Logging on "Ax Men" Pisses me the fuck off. I feel so bad for his son, I want to see him fall into the water and become gator foods sometime. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

F.O. Jennifer Hudson.




There, I said it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> You are a valuable contributor and so ruddy adorable - I'm glad you ventured out too.


Why thank you 




Gingembre said:


> Scratch that, you are ruddy adorKable! Bahaha!
> I'm really not that interesting, so I hope said post wasnt a let-down, LOL. What thread was it???!


I already forgot the thread, but I do remember it being a worthwhile read, you wrote it.




Gingembre said:


> Whooops....sorry!



Eh, it's my job.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm in a foul mood and have too much horny right now. What I need is some good angry sex, I think.


----------



## Saoirse

theres no such thing as too much horny.

wtf?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saoirse said:


> theres no such thing as too much horny.
> 
> wtf?



I was also wondering what it was like to have "too much horny," but I decided to let it slide. I'm glad someone else brought it up. 

also, I must confess when I FIRST joined this site, Saoirse was the first person I noticed, and failed miserably at getting her attention. 

meh . . .


----------



## Saoirse

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was also wondering what it was like to have "too much horny," but I decided to let it slide. I'm glad someone else brought it up.
> 
> also, I must confess when I FIRST joined this site, Saoirse was the first person I noticed, and failed miserably at getting her attention.
> 
> meh . . .



ohmygoodness. really? now i feel bad! 

srsly im completely oblivious to everything.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> I'm in a foul mood and have too much horny right now. What I need is some good angry sex, I think.











Hozay J Garseeya said:


> also, I must confess when I FIRST joined this site, Saoirse was the first person I noticed, and failed miserably at getting her attention.



Apparently you just have to tell her you're too horny


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saoirse said:


> ohmygoodness. really? now i feel bad!
> 
> srsly im completely oblivious to everything.



fact.

hahaha, no worries. I'm sure I was the last guy in line of the many that throw themselves at you.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Proposal: People who reply to posts with photos and repost the photo should be put to death. 

Maybe a three strikes thing would be better. Either way, people who are the 3rd+ person to reply to a post and repost the photos should be shunned for six months, mandatory.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

liz (di-va) said:


> Proposal: People who reply to posts with photos and repost the photo should be put to death.
> 
> Maybe a three strikes thing would be better. Either way, people who are the 3rd+ person to reply to a post and repost the photos should be shunned for six months, mandatory.



lmao. I do this all the time because I want people to know what photos I'm complimenting/commenting on without having to go back and look. I think it makes it easier on people. I like it when others do it that way, too. Maybe I need to rethink this, because I rather enjoy being alive.  roflmao


----------



## penguin

liz (di-va) said:


> Proposal: People who reply to posts with photos and repost the photo should be put to death.
> 
> Maybe a three strikes thing would be better. Either way, people who are the 3rd+ person to reply to a post and repost the photos should be shunned for six months, mandatory.



Oh man, that is so annoying. SNIP and QUOTE. Don't quote the whole thing. And for the love of Batman, learn to multi quote. Especially if you're replying to a bunch of people. Quote the relevant points only, and post it as one reply. *twitch*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> Oh man, that is so annoying. SNIP and QUOTE. Don't quote the whole thing. And for the love of Batman, learn to multi quote. Especially if you're replying to a bunch of people. Quote the relevant points only, and post it as one reply. *twitch*




LMAO! HAHA


----------



## Blackjack

Saoirse said:


> theres no such thing as too much horny.
> 
> wtf?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was also wondering what it was like to have "too much horny," but I decided to let it slide. I'm glad someone else brought it up.



Too much horny and nothing to do with it. Didn't feel like masturbating and that wouldn't have helped my foul mood.



penguin said:


> jessicaalba-cometobed.gif



YESPLZ.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> YESPLZ.



You've got a teleporter, right?


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> You've got a teleporter, right?



If I did you'd probably be sore right now.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i hate having a conversation via text message. If it's more than a few sentences, it's easier to communicate via a phone call!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> If I did you'd probably be sore right now.



You mean she'd be sore because a transporter would tear her body apart down to the molecules and then put her back together really fast right? . . . Right?


----------



## Rowan

penguin said:


> You've got a teleporter, right?





Blackjack said:


> If I did you'd probably be sore right now.



LMAO....ooooh girl..you been taken to task lol


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> If I did you'd probably be sore right now.



You say that like it's a bad thing!



Rowan said:


> LMAO....ooooh girl..you been taken to task lol



So spank me and get on with it!


----------



## activistfatgirl

That Jessica Alba gif...man...she does innocent and adorable mixed with sexy so well. I need to take some pointers!


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing!



Oh no, I'm not saying it's a bad thing, just that you'd know if I had a teleporter.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> Oh no, I'm not saying it's a bad thing, just that you'd know if I had a teleporter.



I would certainly hope so!


----------



## BoomSnap

liz (di-va) said:


> Proposal: People who reply to posts with photos and repost the photo should be put to death.
> 
> Maybe a three strikes thing would be better. Either way, people who are the 3rd+ person to reply to a post and repost the photos should be shunned for six months, mandatory.



Hear hear, screw democratic process. MOTION PASSES.


----------



## liz (di-va)

BoomSnap said:


> Hear hear, screw democratic process. MOTION PASSES.


yes! carried. WIT EXTREME PREJUDICE


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You mean she'd be sore because a transporter would tear her body apart down to the molecules and then put her back together really fast right? . . . Right?


IC since I can't rep this awesome post, I'll boast about how awesome it is.

-BOASTBOASTBOASTBOAST-

It's Awesomely adorable and accurate. Ha-ha! 

-BOASTBOASTBOASTBOAST-
[I'monaBOAST]

This thread is Srsly full of win. 
[Srsly.]


----------



## Rowan

penguin said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing!
> 
> 
> 
> So spank me and get on with it!



Well get your cute ass to Florida and i'd be more than happy to oblige


----------



## penguin

Rowan said:


> Well get your cute ass to Florida and i'd be more than happy to oblige



Woohoo!! :smitten:


----------



## Rowan

penguin said:


> Woohoo!! :smitten:



Dont tease me and give me hope woman...


----------



## snuggletiger

IC still bummed bout the broken zoomster


----------



## penguin

Rowan said:


> Dont tease me and give me hope woman...



It's all about the antici........pation.


----------



## Never2fat4me

HottiMegan said:


> IC i hate having a conversation via text message. If it's more than a few sentences, it's easier to communicate via a phone call!



Omg! I so agree on this. I have a friend - who I would like to be more than a friend - who just wants to communicate this way. Gotta take what I can get, but would so rather call. Even IM would be better, because at least then you can write more than a few sentences and use a keyboard that my big fingers actually fit (and I don't have to keep correcting because I accidentally hit the wrong key).

Chris


----------



## Never2fat4me

activistfatgirl said:


> That Jessica Alba gif...man...she does innocent and adorable mixed with sexy so well. I need to take some pointers!



You're twice the woman she is, afg! Maybe even three times!

Chris


----------



## Rowan

penguin said:


> It's all about the antici........pation.



leave it to another damn redhead to be evil....evil...evil...and just tease me...

*stomps off in frrusttratttionnn*


----------



## Abernachy

I POST RANDOM CONFESSION HERE...


I'm afraid of being alone...Also

WHY DHEY CALL THEM ROOFIES..SEEMS LIKE DHEY JUST PUT YOU ON DAS GROUND..SEAMS LIKE DEM SHULD BE CALED GROUNDIES


----------



## penguin

Rowan said:


> leave it to another damn redhead to be evil....evil...evil...and just tease me...
> 
> *stomps off in frrusttratttionnn*



You know you love it.

IC I had sex twice today, and I wouldn't say no to more. Though I would say no to this stupid heat. Ugh, the weather today is horrid.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today is Green Day at work (aka early St Paddys Day) and I'm going to be the green Queen. Just wish someone would make me their queen  gahhhh!!!


----------



## Heyyou

IC im somewhat scatterbrained, and its something i need to get a handle on.


----------



## Rowan

penguin said:


> You know you love it.
> 
> IC I had sex twice today, and I wouldn't say no to more. Though I would say no to this stupid heat. Ugh, the weather today is horrid.



*just cries* and now you just rub it in...meanie :really sad:


I confess...the sun is out...id kill to have a house of my own with a big back yard and a pool...I'd SOOOOO be naked on a lounge chair right now


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rowan said:


> *just cries* and now you just rub it in...meanie :really sad:
> 
> 
> I confess...the sun is out...id kill to have a house of my own with a big back yard and a pool...I'd SOOOOO be naked on a lounge chair right now




quite an image.


----------



## Rowan

HeavyDuty24 said:


> quite an image.



lol...buy me a nice house with a pool and a privacy fence and you can see all you want    lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rowan said:


> lol...buy me a nice house with a pool and a privacy fence and you can see all you want    lol




HAHAHA LOL! well ok then,but will you wait while i rob a few banks first? LOL!


----------



## Heyyou

HeavyDuty24 said:


> HAHAHA LOL! well ok then,but will you wait while i rob a few banks first? LOL!



Need a getaway driver? 

IC... Im in the parking lot, ill prove it! 







See, there i am, in the parking lot. Engine running..


----------



## Rowan

HeavyDuty24 said:


> HAHAHA LOL! well ok then,but will you wait while i rob a few banks first? LOL!



Sure thing doll  *wicked grin*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rowan said:


> Sure thing doll  *wicked grin*



haha ok! hmmm Bank Of America first,i think they have the most. XD HAHAHA just give me a bit,i will have it.XD LOL!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Heyyou said:


> Need a getaway driver?



haha might need you my gettaway freind.XD


----------



## Rowan

oh heavens...i just turned my web cam on...scared myself

rare i see myself in the sun lmao


----------



## Heyyou

HeavyDuty24 said:


> haha ok! hmmm Bank Of America first,i think they have the most. XD HAHAHA just give me a bit,i will have it.XD LOL!



You need to scout the bank and see when you see the Brinks truck. Then watch all the movies like "heat" and "The town!" .. which was filmed in.. Charleston, BOSTON! 

Oh man. Rowan, HD24 is going -hard- to win you over! .. lol! You got that gangster appeal, HD24


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Heyyou said:


> You need to scout the bank and see when you see the Brinks truck. Then watch all the movies like "heat" and "The town!" .. which was filmed in.. Charleston, BOSTON!
> 
> Oh man. Rowan, HD24 is going -hard- to win you over! .. lol! You got that gangster appeal, HD24




LMAO i have seen the Brinks trunk.XD hmmm,i need some firearms and grenades.XD "GET TO DA CHOPPA!" XD


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC that my lower back has been hurting and instead of it being for a kinky, fun or even hard-work related reason, I fear it's just old age.


----------



## Heyyou

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LMAO i have seen the Brinks trunk.XD hmmm,i need some firearms and grenades.XD "GET TO DA CHOPPA!" XD








"BRING THE BRINGER!" That big top-loader, unique heavy machine gun, very nice....


----------



## Rowan

lovelylady78 said:


> IC that my lower back has been hurting and instead of it being for a kinky, fun or even hard-work related reason, I fear it's just old age.



Not trying to be a perv...but if you were ever to visit...i'd massage you...I'm quite good at it...My sister in law is a massage therapist...i intro'd her to my brother...learned some stuff before i did lol


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that nothing is going right. Supposed to move to New Hampshire w/sister...she calls at 12th hour and says no...going to meet a guy today about staying there while he is on vacay...cannot find a roommate....I now have conclusive evidence the universe hates me...


----------



## Rowan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that nothing is going right. Supposed to move to New Hampshire w/sister...she calls at 12th hour and says no...going to meet a guy today about staying there while he is on vacay...cannot find a roommate....I now have conclusive evidence the universe hates me...



Im sorry to hear that sweetheart  I wish i could do something


----------



## WVMountainrear

Rowan said:


> Not trying to be a perv...but if you were ever to visit...i'd massage you...I'm quite good at it...My sister in law is a massage therapist...i intro'd her to my brother...learned some stuff before i did lol



I'd love to get a massage. My problem is I see them as a luxury item (and an expensive one at that), and I never want to pay for them...well, that's not entirely true. Every now and then I'll break down and indulge.


----------



## Rowan

lovelylady78 said:


> I'd love to get a massage. My problem is I see them as a luxury item (and an expensive one at that), and I never want to pay for them...well, that's not entirely true. Every now and then I'll break down and indulge.



I totally hear you there! Thankfully i can get one on occasion right now because of insurance (was in a car accident in june)...but still nice lol

Id kill to get a facial though. My brother's friend who has the hots for me...(not going there and he knows that) offered to pay for me a facial for my bday later this month...so nice of him to do that. He's a sweet guy


----------



## WVMountainrear

Rowan said:


> I totally hear you there! Thankfully i can get one on occasion right now because of insurance (was in a car accident in june)...but still nice lol
> 
> Id kill to get a facial though. My brother's friend who has the hots for me...(not going there and he knows that) offered to pay for me a facial for my bday later this month...so nice of him to do that. He's a sweet guy



Now that you bring it up, IC that I did not like the one and only facial I received. I wasn't particularly pimply or anything, but the cosmotologist (or whatever her official title was) pulled out something that looked like the dental tool a hygienist uses to scrape plague off of your teeth and said to me that she was going to perform an "extraction." Then later she told me where I would eventually break out (like she was a friggin zit Kreskin). Granted, she did eventually give me some lovely, fragrant masks and things that were nice and felt good. But I wouldn't be all about having another anytime soon.

It's nice that he offered to buy you something that he knows you would enjoy and want...very sweet. So, what's so "not going there" about him?


----------



## Rowan

lovelylady78 said:


> Now that you bring it up, IC that I did not like the one and only facial I received. I wasn't particularly pimply or anything, but the cosmotologist (or whatever her official title was) pulled out something that looked like the dental tool a hygienist uses to scrape plague off of your teeth and said to me that she was going to perform an "extraction." Then later she told me where I would eventually break out (like she was a friggin zit Kreskin). Granted, she did eventually give me some lovely, fragrant masks and things that were nice and felt good. But I wouldn't be all about having another anytime soon.
> 
> It's nice that he offered to buy you something that he knows you would enjoy and want...very sweet. So, what's so "not going there" about him?



I told him i wont get involved with a younger sibling's friend. I just think it's a messy situation. That and he's very religious, and doesnt like certain things about me, but attracted to me so would overlook them...but i'm more than fine with saying...no...eeerccchhh...halt. .lol And he has asbergers, which wouldnt be so much a problem depending on the person i guess...but i need someone who is very high functioning and super intelligent. He wanted to take me to dinner for valentines, but i hate v'day...it annoys me, and he keeps insisting that im his friend ...sister of his friend and he wants to take me out to dinner anyway. He's a sweet kid. 

anyhow...the facial I got here at a salon called Cloud 9 was so nice...they had a warmed curved bed, massaged the shoulders, the lotions smelled soooo good. I've fantasized about getting another one for years!

so yeah...


----------



## penguin

Rowan said:


> *just cries* and now you just rub it in...meanie :really sad:



oh, you know you love it


----------



## Carrie

Heyyou said:


> Need a getaway driver?
> 
> IC... Im in the parking lot, ill prove it!
> 
> See, there i am, in the parking lot. Engine running..


Hi! Listen, I don't go to your iamagearhead.com forum and post pics of my fat ass, so can you please, please, _please_, for the love of all that's holy and good and pure in the world, cool it with posting pics of you superawesomecool car here? I gave you the benefit of the doubt when you posted them in the singles thread (apparently your car is single? Sweet, so is mine, we should set them up!), but come on. 

And fair warning, the next person who quotes your car pics so I have to see them twice is going to get punched in the taint.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Carrie said:


> Hi! Listen, I don't go to your iamagearhead.com forum and post pics of my fat ass, so can you please, please, _please_, for the love of all that's holy and good and pure in the world, cool it with posting pics of you superawesomecool car here? I gave you the benefit of the doubt when you posted them in the singles thread (apparently your car is single? Sweet, so is mine, we should set them up!), but come on.
> 
> And fair warning, the next person who quotes your car pics so I have to see them twice is going to get punched in the taint.


testify, C


----------



## luscious_lulu

Carrie said:


> Hi! Listen, I don't go to your iamagearhead.com forum and post pics of my fat ass, so can you please, please, _please_, for the love of all that's holy and good and pure in the world, cool it with posting pics of you superawesomecool car here? I gave you the benefit of the doubt when you posted them in the singles thread (apparently your car is single? Sweet, so is mine, we should set them up!), but come on.
> 
> And fair warning, the next person who quotes your car pics so I have to see them twice is going to get punched in the taint.



:bow:
..........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Carrie said:


> And fair warning, *the next person who quotes your car pics so I have to see them twice* is going to get punched in the taint.






> your car pics so I have to see them twice





Yes, I *am* being a sassy beeotch and pushing my luck. lmao!


----------



## Heyyou

Carrie said:


> Hi! Listen, I don't go to your iamagearhead.com forum and post pics of my fat ass, so can you please, please, _please_, for the love of all that's holy and good and pure in the world, cool it with posting pics of you superawesomecool car here? I gave you the benefit of the doubt when you posted them in the singles thread (apparently your car is single? Sweet, so is mine, we should set them up!), but come on.
> 
> And fair warning, the next person who quotes your car pics so I have to see them twice is going to get punched in the taint.



IC, I think you mean "Tint" not "Taint."


----------



## TraciJo67

Heyyou said:


> IC, I think you mean "Tint" not "Taint."


 
No, I'm reasonably certain that she meant taint. I'd lay odds.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Carrie said:


> Hi! Listen, I don't go to your iamagearhead.com forum and post pics of my fat ass, so can you please, please, _please_, for the love of all that's holy and good and pure in the world, cool it with posting pics of you superawesomecool car here? I gave you the benefit of the doubt when you posted them in the singles thread (apparently your car is single? Sweet, so is mine, we should set them up!), but come on.
> 
> And fair warning, the next person who quotes your car pics so I have to see them twice is going to get punched in the taint.



There's a reason why tailpipes have a certain diameter, you know. Camshafts tend to chafe...I recommend 10W30 for extended "sessions"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Heyyou said:


> IC, I think you mean "Tint" not "Taint."



Uh... no. Look it up on Urban Dictionary if you're not old enough to know what it means yet, lol.


----------



## Carrie

Heyyou said:


> IC, I think you mean "Tint" not "Taint."


WTF you talking about, Willis. 


TraciJo67 said:


> No, I'm reasonably certain that she meant taint. I'd lay odds.


You know me so well. :batting:


----------



## Heyyou

Carrie said:


> WTF you talking about, Willis.
> 
> You know me so well. :batting:



Well may i ask you what "Taint" is on a car?

Tints come in 35% VLT, 20% VLT, and 5% VLT "Limo." "Limo" usually looks the best and complements the singles look  I have no tints.

Just sayin. 

IC, im a mechanic.


----------



## Heyyou

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Uh... no. Look it up on Urban Dictionary if you're not old enough to know what it means yet, lol.



No. !


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

:doh: Wow, just... wow.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Heyyou said:


> Well may i ask you what "Taint" is on a car?
> 
> Tints come in 35% VLT, 20% VLT, and 5% VLT "Limo." "Limo" usually looks the best and complements the singles look  I have no tints.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> IC, im a mechanic.



Alright, because I feel sorry for you - read what she said again. She said the next *person* who reposts those pics is going to get *punched in the taint*. 

It has nothing to do with car parts... lolol.


----------



## goofy girl

Ic That I Cannot Wait Until New York Weekend!!!!! :d


----------



## Heyyou

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alright, because I feel sorry for you - read what she said again. She said the next *person* who reposts those pics is going to get *punched in the taint*.
> 
> It has nothing to do with car parts... lolol.





They are gonna get punched in the family beans?????

 

If THATS what she meant.. *runs away* lol


----------



## Heyyou

goofy girl said:


> Ic That I Cannot Wait Until New York Weekend!!!!! :d



Ms goofygirl, if you go April 25 - May 1st there is a car show at the Jacob Javits center!!! IC, im just sayin. They got many things there! Also a nice underground Food Court by the Mall of Manhattan.

IC, i havent had Arbys in a mall in a looooong time. Probably wont this time, either! lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Heyyou said:


> They are gonna get punched in the family beans?????
> 
> 
> 
> If THATS what she meant.. *runs away* lol



Oh my goodness! Just behind your family beans, and before your bean house.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

littlefairywren said:


> Oh my goodness! Just behind your family beans, and before your bean house.



lol, thank you, I don't think I could have explained further to someone who refuses to google.


----------



## snuggletiger

just makes you want to do the "Cartwright" routine


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ic there is a lot of win in this thread, but I can't give any rep.


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Oh my goodness! Just behind your family beans, and before your bean house.


I laughed so hard...damn...I'm crying here....I cant rep you. Awwwwww.


----------



## snuggletiger

I don't want to see the pictures.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Rowan said:


> Im sorry to hear that sweetheart  I wish i could do something



Well, thank you ....the guy is going to sublease to me....yay!! So, I will be living in c-bus the next 30 days...bachelor pad...wheeee!!! lol


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> I laughed so hard...damn...I'm crying here....I cant rep you. Awwwwww.



I got her.


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Oh my goodness! Just behind your family beans, and before your bean house.



OMG I love you!! I was laughing so hard I was crying!


----------



## BoomSnap

Heyyou said:


> Well may i ask you what "Taint" is on a car?
> 
> Tints come in 35% VLT, 20% VLT, and 5% VLT "Limo." "Limo" usually looks the best and complements the singles look  I have no tints.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> IC, im a mechanic.



I confess I got snipped because the chance of having a child turning out like.......this^^^^^^^^........was too much to bear.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm rather........inspired, right now. I think I'm going to munch out on these effing delicious *Bacon Ranch Pringles* and go to bed.


----------



## Inhibited

I'm so excited and a lil scared as well ..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've been every mood under the sun, as of late, and I think it's because I'm trying as hard as possible to shove my foot up the ass of my Soda and Food addictions. Ugh. Thank godzilla I didn't give up smoking at the same time, or I'm pretty sure I'd kill someone. I seriously wish my parents would just like, lock me in a room with a slot for food and let me work this shit out.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I've been every mood under the sun, as of late, and I think it's because I'm trying as hard as possible to shove my foot up the ass of my Soda and Food addictions. Ugh. Thank godzilla I didn't give up smoking at the same time, or I'm pretty sure I'd kill someone. I seriously wish my parents would just like, lock me in a room with a slot for food and let me work this shit out.



Giving up the sugar is so awful. It always makes me cranky and tired and just ill feeling. I hope you make it through!


----------



## goofy girl

I can't do this anymore. I just want to go to sleep and wake up when its over.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC that swimming completely naked is the most wonderful feeling in the world. The water rushing against every inch of your skin as you swim about, purely mind-blowing.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I'm thoroughly pissed that one of my forums, that I have frequented nearly daily for the last 3 years, just merged with another without any notice whatsoever. Log in one day to a post from the owner with a "I'm leaving, and you're moving." (to sum it up). Couldn't even post..couldn't get in touch with friends to figure out some alternative means to this forced bs. Grrr. ><


----------



## butch

goofy girl said:


> I can't do this anymore. I just want to go to sleep and wake up when its over.



Hugs, goofy girl. Sorry life is so hard for you right now.


----------



## Saoirse

The dude I'm diggin seems to be diggin back. Score!

I plan on it.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i need to stop going to bed so late. I've been so tired this week because i have been going to bed like 2 hours after i normally do.. It's resulted in a fatigued me and a headache today. Bad meggy.. must go to bed on time tonight!


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> lol, thank you, I don't think I could have explained further to someone who refuses to google.



You are very welcome, BBM 



CastingPearls said:


> I laughed so hard...damn...I'm crying here....I cant rep you. Awwwwww.





Linda said:


> OMG I love you!! I was laughing so hard I was crying!



LOL, I was crying myself for completely different reasons. Ta both of you!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have one week to find my baby a new home  My apartment buiding management team wants my dog gone  I'm beyond heartbroken.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> I have one week to find my baby a new home  My apartment buiding management team wants my dog gone  I'm beyond heartbroken.


*Huggle* D:


----------



## HottiMegan

Again another late night last night.. I have to stop this. Hubby's alarm went off at 6am and he kept pressing snooze.. so I got a whopping 4 hours of sleep. I hate when he hits snooze multiple times..


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

HottiMegan said:


> Again another late night last night.. I have to stop this. Hubby's alarm went off at 6am and he kept pressing snooze.. so I got a whopping 4 hours of sleep. I hate when he hits snooze multiple times..



Get him an alarm clock for hearing-impaired people. Most have attachable vibrating units and skull-piercing alarms which will wake anyone to complete coherency in a matter of a few seconds.

Worked well for me because I once had Snooze Tourettes. Good luck.


----------



## Scorsese86

You mention one thing about kinda being interessted in someone, while you're drunk, to a friend, and that friend will not stop nagging about it. Today, another round of advises, and endless talk about me having to do something about it.

I am scared


----------



## HottiMegan

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Get him an alarm clock for hearing-impaired people. Most have attachable vibrating units and skull-piercing alarms which will wake anyone to complete coherency in a matter of a few seconds.
> 
> Worked well for me because I once had Snooze Tourettes. Good luck.



That would be cool to use. I think he should just set his alarm for the time he really wants to get up.. He snoozed over and over for an hour!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

HottiMegan said:


> That would be cool to use. I think he should just set his alarm for the time he really wants to get up.. He snoozed over and over for an hour!



The alternative is to set every digital clock in the house to a different time, but always 10-20 minutes ahead of the actual time. You know what time it really is, but he won't. That way your advanced prep buys him a shorter snooze time.

Still, after about 30 minutes I'd be punching him repeatedly in the kidneys until he got his ass out of bed. There's lazy and then there's "check his breathing with a mirror"


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> That would be cool to use. I think he should just set his alarm for the time he really wants to get up.. He snoozed over and over for an hour!


 
He should. What he's doing with the snooze button just makes it work. Your body starts and stops and starts and stops and it gets exhausted.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I haven't set the alarm on my alarm clock in over 10 years. Last time I set the alarm I was up an hour before the alarm went off.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I am severely depressed right now. I'm trying to snap out of it, but it just feels impossible to do. A lot of things are going into why I suppose...still havent found a job and have sent out tons of resumes, feel like i've lost a friendship because of jealous women who just like to start problems because they thrive on drama, I'm busting my ass at my two classes yet still feel like im not doing well enough, and I'm tired of being in pain all day every day because of my arthritis. I've tried morphine sulfate, didnt work, on percocet 3 x a day, isnt working. The doctor said that with me having the same genetic workup as my mother (my mom sees the same doctor) that I likely have to be on the same schedule one narcotic that my mom is on to have a chance of it working and alleviating some of my pain, but it's an expensive drug, and since I'm self-pay having no insurance, we've been trying to do things i can get generics of first, but its not working. *sigh*

I'm just so tired of my life at this point.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm going to bed in a half hour... It's only 5:45pm. 

Ugh. Fml I'm old.


----------



## Surlysomething

Rowan said:


> I confess that I am severely depressed right now. I'm trying to snap out of it, but it just feels impossible to do. A lot of things are going into why I suppose...still havent found a job and have sent out tons of resumes, feel like i've lost a friendship because of jealous women who just like to start problems because they thrive on drama, I'm busting my ass at my two classes yet still feel like im not doing well enough, and I'm tired of being in pain all day every day because of my arthritis. I've tried morphine sulfate, didnt work, on percocet 3 x a day, isnt working. The doctor said that with me having the same genetic workup as my mother (my mom sees the same doctor) that I likely have to be on the same schedule one narcotic that my mom is on to have a chance of it working and alleviating some of my pain, but it's an expensive drug, and since I'm self-pay having no insurance, we've been trying to do things i can get generics of first, but its not working. *sigh*
> 
> I'm just so tired of my life at this point.



Have you thought about getting some counseling?


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm terribly bitter and angry at my fiance...for something that is TOTALLY out of his control. Other than the passing of his uncle, he has never experienced severe grief. I have lost 4 babies, a husband, and now my best friend...and he's playing with the PSP. Ok, maybe it's more like jealousy. I wish I was naive about emotional pain. I really do. My heart hurts. I want to scream as loud as I can. I want to punch someone in the fucking face! Something! Anything!


I'm terrified I'm going to lose him, too. I don't think I could emotionally survive another loss. I would be a shell.


----------



## goofy girl

Rowan said:


> I confess that I am severely depressed right now. I'm trying to snap out of it, but it just feels impossible to do. A lot of things are going into why I suppose...still havent found a job and have sent out tons of resumes, feel like i've lost a friendship because of jealous women who just like to start problems because they thrive on drama, I'm busting my ass at my two classes yet still feel like im not doing well enough, and I'm tired of being in pain all day every day because of my arthritis. I've tried morphine sulfate, didnt work, on percocet 3 x a day, isnt working. The doctor said that with me having the same genetic workup as my mother (my mom sees the same doctor) that I likely have to be on the same schedule one narcotic that my mom is on to have a chance of it working and alleviating some of my pain, but it's an expensive drug, and since I'm self-pay having no insurance, we've been trying to do things i can get generics of first, but its not working. *sigh*
> 
> I'm just so tired of my life at this point.



There are counselors that will see you at no cost, and if you are unemployed you can probably have a caseworker to help you find financial assistance, find a job, have your education paid for. And the classes you do take now, is there any way you can talk to your teachers to see how you're doing and if they can help? 

You can also get free RX meds, i used this when I was unemployed for a few months years ago. http://www.pparx.org/

Also..I have no idea WHY your Dr is discussing your Mom's medical issues with you (and/or vice versa) and comparing them. It's completely inappropriate and illegal, unless you guys both signed release forms. 

I really hope you can get the help you need, Rowan. For a few years now you've been dealing with all this stuff and it makes me sad to read about it, especially for so long. Hugs.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I write things down on the back of my hand to -make- me remember them during the day. [Specific Times for Appointments that day, or when to check the Oven/Slow cooker.. Important stuff! etc]

[am I alone?] 

:blush:


----------



## snuggletiger

CAMellie said:


> IC that I'm terribly bitter and angry at my fiance...for something that is TOTALLY out of his control. Other than the passing of his uncle, he has never experienced severe grief. I have lost 4 babies, a husband, and now my best friend...and he's playing with the PSP. Ok, maybe it's more like jealousy. I wish I was naive about emotional pain. I really do. My heart hurts. I want to scream as loud as I can. I want to punch someone in the fucking face! Something! Anything!
> 
> 
> I'm terrified I'm going to lose him, too. I don't think I could emotionally survive another loss. I would be a shell.



Not trying to sound snarky, just providing a different viewpoint. It could be he is trying to provide space, and it could be maybe he doesn't know what to say. He could be feeling awkward and scared he might say or do something that might make you feel worse then better?


----------



## CAMellie

snuggletiger said:


> Not trying to sound snarky, just providing a different viewpoint. It could be he is trying to provide space, and it could be maybe he doesn't know what to say. He could be feeling awkward and scared he might say or do something that might make you feel worse then better?



No...not snarky at all. I showed him this post afterwards...and you're exactly right. He felt scared that he would say the wrong thing.


----------



## Mishty

Last night, I let my guard down and tried to have a conversation with the king and queen of my high school terror days. They're married, still perfect and still assholes. They were incredible, they invited more friends to my pub, we talked and drank and laughed. When the night was over, they told me to come to their house, they gave me their numbers and right before they left the man hugged me and said "You don't scare me anymore". He paid my tab while I wasn't looking.

_I confess_ I'm so tired of hearing people were scared, or intimidated by me, to fearsome to even approach me at all. I was a fat girl with a chip on my shoulder, but scary?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Mishty said:


> Last night, I let my guard down and tried to have a conversation with the king and queen of my high school terror days. They're married, still perfect and still assholes. They were incredible, they invited more friends to my pub, we talked and drank and laughed. When the night was over, they told me to come to their house, they gave me their numbers and right before they left the man hugged me and said "You don't scare me anymore". He paid my tab while I wasn't looking.
> 
> _I confess_ I'm so tired of hearing people were scared, or intimidated by me, to fearsome to even approach me at all. I was a fat girl with a chip on my shoulder, but scary?



That must feel completely awful, Mish. I'm so sorry.  *hugs*


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I think I might hate almost everyone in the world tonight. And I really want to cry and can't. And I want to stick a fork in everyone's face. argh.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> people were scared, or intimidated by me



Story of my life. I feel your pain.


----------



## CleverBomb

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I write things down on the back of my hand to -make- me remember them during the day. [Specific Times for Appointments that day, or when to check the Oven/Slow cooker.. Important stuff! etc]
> 
> [am I alone?]
> 
> :blush:


It's more fashionable these days to have a smartphone, but it's nice to know that some people still use Palm Pilots. 

-Rusty
(So retro-Palm, he installed Grafitti Pro on his Samsung Galaxy Tab)


----------



## Heyyou

CleverBomb said:


> It's more fashionable these days to have a smartphone, but it's nice to know that some people still use Palm Pilots.
> 
> -Rusty
> (So retro-Palm, he installed Grafitti Pro on his Samsung Galaxy Tab)



I have a $20 Virgin Mobile flip phone! Im soo "Oldskool" lol!

And IC, i left a group of friends from couchsurfing website because they didnt see the movie "Drive Angry" but rather, a cartoon. 

(IC that i then passed a Florida trooper at 75, and got squeamish, so i ducked off the road for about 15 minutes. Just went through that like two days ago. Not repeating it. Nope!) 

I also C that when it comes to my attention what some people say about me, im not sure whether to laugh, or be offended at what some people actually say. Oh well, its their life, right? Speak away. I await the fiction. (This is the nice version. Im not into the drama. Some people ARE!)


----------



## HottiMegan

IC it's 8pm and i have a double gulp of diet pepsi sitting next to me. I think that i'm going to be up really late


----------



## mszwebs

Mishty said:


> Last night, I let my guard down and tried to have a conversation with the king and queen of my high school terror days. They're married, still perfect and still assholes. They were incredible, they invited more friends to my pub, we talked and drank and laughed. When the night was over, they told me to come to their house, they gave me their numbers and right before they left the man hugged me and said "You don't scare me anymore". He paid my tab while I wasn't looking.
> 
> _I confess_ I'm so tired of hearing people were scared, or intimidated by me, to fearsome to even approach me at all. I was a fat girl with a chip on my shoulder, but scary?



I feel you, Mish.

Admittedly, I didn't even HAVE much of a chip, but I would say 80% of my friends from my first few years of college, few from high school, and even some since then... including recent ones...have confessed to being afraid of me at some point.

Even ones I didn't even know, or make any attempt to speak to until we became friends.

Like, what the fuck are they afraid of??


----------



## CAMellie

IC I went to sleep at 8 and woke up at 2 after dreaming about my first husband beating me...again *shudder* Scared to go back to sleep again.


----------



## Rowan

Surlysomething said:


> Have you thought about getting some counseling?



Yeah..been there...done that...
Guess I'm just broken *shrug*


----------



## Rowan

goofy girl said:


> There are counselors that will see you at no cost, and if you are unemployed you can probably have a caseworker to help you find financial assistance, find a job, have your education paid for. And the classes you do take now, is there any way you can talk to your teachers to see how you're doing and if they can help?
> 
> You can also get free RX meds, i used this when I was unemployed for a few months years ago. http://www.pparx.org/
> 
> Also..I have no idea WHY your Dr is discussing your Mom's medical issues with you (and/or vice versa) and comparing them. It's completely inappropriate and illegal, unless you guys both signed release forms.
> 
> I really hope you can get the help you need, Rowan. For a few years now you've been dealing with all this stuff and it makes me sad to read about it, especially for so long. Hugs.



Ty for the link sweets...I appreciate it. As far as the doc...i dont mind..my mom has been with me to see her and the doctor is probably spot on. The thing that makes it much harder is the fact that I have a huge threshold as far as drug tolerance which comes from being a redhead (the same gene that makes me one, a redhead I mean, also damns me as far as meds and such are concerned...once woke up in the middle of a surgery since i wasnt given enough anesthesia ...that was fun). And I'm sorry if i bum y'all out...I'll definitely work on being more positive But thank you ever so much for the hugs and good thoughts darlin...they mean a lot to me


----------



## Rowan

CAMellie said:


> IC I went to sleep at 8 and woke up at 2 after dreaming about my first husband beating me...again *shudder* Scared to go back to sleep again.



*cry* sweetie...I am so sorry to hear that you had to go through such a thing. I know exactly where you are coming from. *huge hugs* You are definitely in my thoughts sweetheart!


----------



## Heyyou

IC that I used a microwave this morning, and also woke up early and relaxed!

I also C that my curiosity becomes peaqued, but its all good.


----------



## Rowan

CleverBomb said:


> It's more fashionable these days to have a smartphone, but it's nice to know that some people still use Palm Pilots.
> 
> -Rusty
> (So retro-Palm, he installed Grafitti Pro on his Samsung Galaxy Tab)



whats a palm pilot?

I keed...i keed


----------



## Rowan

I confess that one of the coolest freakin things happened last night....this guy came up to me at the club and he was all.."I dont want to offend you or anything" and proceeded to ask me if I had a car with the license plate of "SXY BBW" and I said, yes...i do...and he loved it and we hit it off very well...exchanged phone numbers and such....and I'm hoping to talk to him more in the very near future.....did I mention he is very much tall dark and handsome...*swoon* 

Oh yeah..and he likes big girls


----------



## WVMountainrear

Rowan said:


> I confess that one of the coolest freakin things happened last night....this guy came up to me at the club and he was all.."I dont want to offend you or anything" and proceeded to ask me if I had a car with the license plate of "SXY BBW" and I said, yes...i do...and he loved it and we hit it off very well...exchanged phone numbers and such....and I'm hoping to talk to him more in the very near future.....did I mention he is very much tall dark and handsome...*swoon*
> 
> Oh yeah..and he likes big girls



SCORE! :happy: Good for you, doll.


----------



## Rowan

lovelylady78 said:


> SCORE! :happy: Good for you, doll.



ty ty  He was there with a couple other bigger girls, and he said he was crushing on one of them but she's only like 22 and he's 31 (i'll be 33 on the 29th) and the more he and i talked, the more he questioned liking a girl that young lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin

I wasn't fraid of ya! Just sayin...




mszwebs said:


> I feel you, Mish.
> 
> Admittedly, I didn't even HAVE much of a chip, but I would say 80% of my friends from my first few years of college, few from high school, and even some since then... including recent ones...have confessed to being afraid of me at some point.
> 
> Even ones I didn't even know, or make any attempt to speak to until we became friends.
> 
> Like, what the fuck are they afraid of??


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel good but goofy for knowing a weird word I've not heard too often spoken.

For 4 hours this morning my mom kept searching for a word(Verbally, not online or in a dictionary or anything like that). She goes "It's.. Like.. I wanna say.. Saratipishly.. " I'm like ".....Oh, Oh, Oh.. Sur..up..tish.is..ly? " and all she said was "Maybe." 


I finally googled it, to find-- I WAS CORRECT! MWUAHAHA. It was _surreptitiously_!


----------



## CleverBomb

Rowan said:


> whats a palm pilot?
> 
> I keed...i keed


Yeah, I'm old -- I can deal with it.

-Rusty
(Brandishes cane, admonishes you dang kids to decamp from my lawn AT ONCE!)


----------



## rellis10

IC knowing i'll be with her soon makes me happy in a way i've never felt before. And yet, i know this feeling will be nothing compared to when we're actually together.


----------



## Heyyou

IC i just went to church, and am now eating cookie dough. Amen! And im also VERY relieved to have God back in my life.

IC i have a $20 Virgin Mobile phone, as IC im not a big phone talker. All i ever get is three convos out of people before they "become themselves."


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> IC knowing i'll be with her soon makes me happy in a way i've never felt before. And yet, i know this feeling will be nothing compared to when we're actually together.



So sweet and wonderful...I'm so happy for the two of you. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Rowan said:


> Yeah..been there...done that...
> Guess I'm just broken *shrug*



Counselors are just people though. Some are a good fit, some aren't.

When you find one that works, it can really help.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC my parents are coming out from Chicago in a week and a half. I am freaking out. The place is not sparkling enough! I clean every day but it's still not good enough!! I just tackled the boys playroom so it looks decent. I have the living room virtually toy free. I wish we had newer carpet and less stuff. We're going shopping next weekend hopefully for a living room set so we have nice comfy, new stuff when they're here. I'm so afraid it's not going to be clean enough for my mom!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Rowan said:


> Yeah..been there...done that...
> Guess I'm just broken *shrug*





Surlysomething said:


> Counselors are just people though. Some are a good fit, some aren't.
> 
> When you find one that works, it can really help.




I completely agree with Surly, Rowan...don't give up.


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> IC knowing i'll be with her soon makes me happy in a way i've never felt before. And yet, i know this feeling will be nothing compared to when we're actually together.


I hope it's everything and even better than you've dreamed it will be.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that it really makes me uncomfortable see/be near/with/in the presence of happy couples right now and I really hate it about myself. It's very unlike me and I hate being like that. I just want happy Bridgie back


----------



## Scorsese86

I confess, I want to ask Lovelylady78 out for a date.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Scorsese86 said:


> I confess, I want to ask Lovelylady78 out for a date.



Ivan, you are so sweet. :blush: I did not see that coming at all! :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> IC knowing i'll be with her soon makes me happy in a way i've never felt before. And yet, i know this feeling will be nothing compared to when we're actually together.



Awww, this makes me so happy!


----------



## goofy girl

IC that this post:




goofy girl said:


> IC that it really makes me uncomfortable see/be near/with/in the presence of happy couples right now and I really hate it about myself. It's very unlike me and I hate being like that. I just want happy Bridgie back



had nothing to do with this post:



rellis10 said:


> IC knowing i'll be with her soon makes me happy in a way i've never felt before. And yet, i know this feeling will be nothing compared to when we're actually together.





it was just bad placement. And I really am happy for you :happy:


----------



## Missy9579

HottiMegan said:


> IC my parents are coming out from Chicago in a week and a half. I am freaking out. The place is not sparkling enough! I clean every day but it's still not good enough!! I just tackled the boys playroom so it looks decent. I have the living room virtually toy free. I wish we had newer carpet and less stuff. We're going shopping next weekend hopefully for a living room set so we have nice comfy, new stuff when they're here. I'm so afraid it's not going to be clean enough for my mom!!




I confess that I clean a little something every day (as much as I can) and I feel like my house will never be clean.organized enough for these babies who are arriving in less than 26 days. How can I clean so much, and it still isn't good enough. UGH


----------



## HottiMegan

It's hard when you're pregnant. Just wait until they're toddlers though! You'll have double trouble mess makers


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

IC that this spring break is going to be boring. None of my other friends at vast colleges aren't off for another two weeks. Plus I got some homework to do, including creating a Java program  and choosing a topic for my persuasive speech in my speech class.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Rowan said:


> whats a palm pilot?
> 
> I keed...i keed



I thought a Palm Pilot was just another name for a Dutch Rudder.

I keed too


----------



## Blackjack

Today's major project: Making this song my morning alarm.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's not as hard as I thought it was going to be, giving up my soda and cappuccino/Lattes, etc. [Water is a boring as hell drink after a while, though. Even my bag-brewed Lipton Iced Tea is getting irritatingly _boring_.]


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC It's not as hard as I thought it was going to be, giving up my soda and cappuccino/Lattes, etc. [Water is a boring as hell drink after a while, though. Even my bag-brewed Lipton Iced Tea is getting irritatingly _boring_.]


 
Carbonated water is the BOMB. You can even get it flavoured. No sugar, no sodium. And you get that fizzy fix. You should try it out.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Surlysomething said:


> Carbonated water is the BOMB. You can even get it flavoured. No sugar, no sodium. And you get that fizzy fix. You should try it out.



I agree, but why not just go back to regular bottled water? At the Wal-Mart they sell sugar-free Kool-Aid/Crystal Light type packets which are sized for a bottle of water (about 15 packets for two fiddy). I cut down on my soda intake by 50% using these. No, they're not as invigorating as a Dew or a diet Pepsi, but they hydrate you a lot better. They even have the type with electrolytes (it's what the body needs) and vitamins (pronounced 'vitt-a-mins' not 'vye-tuh-mins') to make you feel like you're being even more healthier.


----------



## Surlysomething

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I agree, but why not just go back to regular bottled water? At the Wal-Mart they sell sugar-free Kool-Aid/Crystal Light type packets which are sized for a bottle of water (about 15 packets for two fiddy). I cut down on my soda intake by 50% using these. No, they're not as invigorating as a Dew or a diet Pepsi, but they hydrate you a lot better. They even have the type with electrolytes (it's what the body needs) and vitamins (pronounced 'vitt-a-mins' not 'vye-tuh-mins') to make you feel like you're being even more healthier.


 

I like the carbonation, that's my issue. And i'm not very fond of the idea of a million tiny bottles out in the ocean anymore. Haha. I also do the Crystal Light thing on occasion, but I don't like the taste of sweetner that much.

We're encouraged to drink tap water here as we have very good water treatment facilities. I have no problem with that AT ALL.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

=O Flavoured Carbonated Water?! Zomfg. I'll have to look for it! 
[The fizzy is the thing I loved most about soda. Especially fountain drink sodas. It's the thing I miss most. ] 

[Wow, I swear I'm the only one who can't stand Crystal Lite. I find it's too sweet and has a funky aftertaste, like when my mom tried getting me to use 'splenda' instead of real sugar. ]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

=O Flavoured Carbonated Water?! Zomfg. I'll have to look for it! 
[The fizzy is the thing I loved most about soda. Especially fountain drink sodas. It's the thing I miss most. ] 

[Wow, I swear I'm the only one who can't stand Crystal Lite. I find it's too sweet and has a funky aftertaste, like when my mom tried getting me to use 'splenda' instead of real sugar. ]


----------



## snuggletiger

*Raises his hand gingerly* why not just drink club soda?


----------



## HottiMegan

IC Mondays are my least favorite day of the week. I'm always tired from the weekend.


----------



## JoyJoy

Surlysomething said:


> I like the carbonation, that's my issue. And i'm not very fond of the idea of a million tiny bottles out in the ocean anymore. Haha. I also do the Crystal Light thing on occasion, but I don't like the taste of sweetner that much.
> 
> We're encouraged to drink tap water here as we have very good water treatment facilities. I have no problem with that AT ALL.



IC the bottled water issue is one of my biggest peeves. If people were more diligent in recycling the plastic bottles - from ALL bottled drinks (water, soda, etc) - it wouldn't be such an issue, but water? Why buy a carton of 24 bottles of WATER when you can invest in a filtration device and a non-BPA water bottle and get your water from the tap - which is often better or just as good as what you buy in the store, and not only save money in the long run, but do Mother Nature a small favor? 

I can tell you why most people opt for the many bottles over the alternative....because it's the easier, lazy way out. It's more convenient than holding the bottle under the tap yourself or going to the trouble of putting it through the filter. 

Once you have the filtration device and a couple of good water bottles, the only expense you have is the filter every 2-3 months (I can get a pack of 4 for $30 for my Brita Pitcher, which cost me $30 5 years ago. A pack of 4 filters lasts me a year.), vs. whatever you spend weekly on the packs of bottles - ($15/week (ballpark)? x 4 weeks x 12 months = $720/year). Plus, if you do opt for the non-BPA bottle, you'll feel more confident that what you're drinking isn't poisoning you because you have control over what goes in the bottle and don't have to worry about where the water came from. Everyone wins in that scenario. 

Meanwhile, "It causes 60 million plastic bottles A DAY to be manufactured, transported and then disposed of in U.S. landfills. It's killing our planet, and for no good reason..."
-Eric Olsen, Natural Resources Defense Council And that's not even counting all of the millions of bottles that get thrown into ditches and parks and playgrounds, and lakes and oceans, etc that never get picked up. :really sad:


----------



## ekmanifest

IC my teenager hates me today and thinks life is unfair. I think it is unfair that his brain is not yet developed enough to understand logic


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I'm trying to post sexy nekkid pics and I keep getting an error message. boo!


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that it's killing me to turn down an intriguing invitation but I must. GAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

For two minutes I held enough money in my hand that I could have went on a two week, 5 star vacation. Plus a new Mac Laptop. Plus whatever else.

But I passed it over and did the right thing. 

You're MY bitch now, Visa.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm freaking out about what to do about my dog. Still trying to find someone who will look after her for me without claiming her as their own. It's MY dog and will ALWAYS be MY dog. But it's to find a way to keep her close to me that's breaking me apart.


----------



## Tracyarts

" =O Flavoured Carbonated Water?! Zomfg. I'll have to look for it! "

The brand I buy is La Croix, and I've seen it in the following flavors: Plain, lime, lemon, orange, grapefruit, and cranberry-raspberry. I like lemon and cranberry-raspberry best (I'm drinking one of them right now actually). I like to mix fruit juices in with them sometimes too. Pineapple juice with lemon or orange, cranberry juice with the cranberry-raspberry or lime, orange juice with the lime or lemon. They're literally just flavored sparkling water. No sweetners at all. Like flavored club soda. 

Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething

Tracyarts said:


> " =O Flavoured Carbonated Water?! Zomfg. I'll have to look for it! "
> 
> The brand I buy is La Croix, and I've seen it in the following flavors: Plain, lime, lemon, orange, grapefruit, and cranberry-raspberry. I like lemon and cranberry-raspberry best (I'm drinking one of them right now actually). I like to mix fruit juices in with them sometimes too. Pineapple juice with lemon or orange, cranberry juice with the cranberry-raspberry or lime, orange juice with the lime or lemon. They're literally just flavored sparkling water. No sweetners at all. Like flavored club soda.
> 
> Tracy



I love adding juice to carbonated water. So refreshing!


----------



## hrd

JoyJoy said:


> Why buy a carton of 24 bottles of WATER when you can invest in a filtration device and a non-BPA water bottle and get your water from the tap - which is often better or just as good as what you buy in the store, and not only save money in the long run, but do Mother Nature a small favor?



they've yet to research whether this significantly impacts a person's health, but unless you have a nickel allergy, you may want to opt for stainless steel over even the non-bpa plastic bottles because "Most Plastics Leach Hormone-Like Chemicals" - but whatever you decide, please do invest in a reusable bottle -


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

IC that I've been feeling like an asshole lately, especially on these boards.


----------



## Inhibited

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm freaking out about what to do about my dog. Still trying to find someone who will look after her for me without claiming her as their own. It's MY dog and will ALWAYS be MY dog. But it's to find a way to keep her close to me that's breaking me apart.



I feel for you.. this would be so hard ... i hope to hear some good news


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm absolutely in love with the program "This American Life"

:wubu:


----------



## rellis10

IC waking up at 1:30 seems to have become normal.....I must try and wake up sooner.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC With my hair this reddish gingery color, I'm feeling awfully _Jessica Rabbit_ lately. 
:blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

Live it up with the red hair!  I always get a boost of self confidence when my hair is freshly redded up 

my natural blonde is so boring


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I almost choked on water.


----------



## HottiMegan

I feel so accomplished today! I folded and put away last nights laundry. Then i cleaned my bedroom. Usually my bedroom is the last room to be tackled. It has a ton of stuff. The whole family keeps all their clothes in there.. I also keep 1/3 of my massive paperback collection in there. Then we somehow crammed a cal-king bed in there. So i spent a little bit putting everything away and spiffing the joint up. Sure i could have cleaned the boys room but i sort of like having a neat room. It makes me feel good doing stuff to make my space a little less chaotic. Now onto a load of dishes.. (i loathe doing dishes)


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I was a VERY bad girl today.


----------



## penguin

IC I dreamt I had some incredibly hot sex with someone I worked with years ago last night. Rawr. That shit was good. Makes me want to look him up...


----------



## CAMellie

IC I'm delirious from lack of sleep. We went grocery shopping then sat at the bus stop having a conversation with some dipshit bimbo who was doing whippits right there. She went through 12 cans while we waited for the bus. I'm so loopy I didn't bat an eye.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Surlysomething said:


> I like the carbonation, that's my issue. And i'm not very fond of the idea of a million tiny bottles out in the ocean anymore. Haha. I also do the Crystal Light thing on occasion, but I don't like the taste of sweetner that much.
> 
> We're encouraged to drink tap water here as we have very good water treatment facilities. I have no problem with that AT ALL.



You can fully recycle drinking water bottles, at least in the States.  It's your preference, I understand. I personally don't like the taste of Crystal Light, the generic Wal-Mart and Kool-Aid brands work best for me.

We tend to have horrid-tasting tap water in my area, so even the cheapest bottled water (which tends to come from another state's municipal supply, anyway), is a step up.


----------



## Bigtigmom

IC It's nice to see that after being away from Dimensions for a few days I was indeed missed. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC just watching Alex puts a smile on my face. He's a fun age. He's my little buddy.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I get annoyed by some of the stupid shit that comes out of the mouths of some people.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC the gloom and doom of the economy makes me angry.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC three vacancies came up today that I could apply for, all of which were the type of thing I wanted. I pretended they didn't exist.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I don't understand how people can look optimistically towards the future.


----------



## KittyKitten

OMMMMMMMMMGGG, I just found out that my brother patronizes the same message board that I use! WTH? Not this one.


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I'm feeling especially cute today. :happy:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I got a job offer, contingent on the background check (which should be fine, but, with the way my life has gone for 2 years...hmmmm)...so, I'm holding my breath...I want to celebrate and plan and schedule my life....finally, joining the ranks of the employed after almost 2 years...I'm so scared something is going to go wrong - normal anxiety??


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I really want a nap.. I stayed up well past 2am and was up at 7am. I am no good without a minimum of 7 hours of sleep.. Max has karate this afternoon so a nap is out of question  We can't miss his class because it's timed perfectly for my parents to be here for his belt ceremony. (He's getting a yellow belt)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC it's going to take everything I am to resist an amazing pig-out tonight. My dad bought me a soda, and he's ordering pizza for dinner. 

[Shoot me now? _Plzkthnx?_]


----------



## Inhibited

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that I got a job offer, contingent on the background check (which should be fine, but, with the way my life has gone for 2 years...hmmmm)...so, I'm holding my breath...I want to celebrate and plan and schedule my life....finally, joining the ranks of the employed after almost 2 years...I'm so scared something is going to go wrong - normal anxiety??



Am so happy for you..... am facing unemployment in 3 weeks and was unemployed for 2 years before i got this job... I was so excited when i got my job so understand your joy in gaining employment and reasons to be concerned as so many employers got my hopes up and than was let down...... Congratulations i hope it all works out


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Inhibited said:


> Am so happy for you..... am facing unemployment in 3 weeks and was unemployed for 2 years before i got this job... I was so excited when i got my job so understand your joy in gaining employment and reasons to be concerned as so many employers got my hopes up and than was let down...... Congratulations i hope it all works out




Thank you!! And oh no!!! I am sorry, I hope you find something before the three weeks is up....I have about 6 weeks of unemployment remaining ...so, I am very, very nervous....however, she reallllly liked me. Everything should be okay and they are really hiring..filling up a new call center (it is restoration hardware)...but..yes..will breath when they call me back with a solid offer


----------



## WVMountainrear

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that I got a job offer, contingent on the background check (which should be fine, but, with the way my life has gone for 2 years...hmmmm)...so, I'm holding my breath...I want to celebrate and plan and schedule my life....finally, joining the ranks of the employed after almost 2 years...I'm so scared something is going to go wrong - normal anxiety??



I have to spread more rep around before giving it to you again, but I wanted to definitely say congratulations! I'm happy for you!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

lovelylady78 said:


> I have to spread more rep around before giving it to you again, but I wanted to definitely say congratulations! I'm happy for you!



Well, thank you, Hottie McHawttiePants (your new name..hehehehehe  ) 

Okay, back to our regular scheduled programming..Thank you  I'm just waiting to hear the final job offer...holding my breath...and if they do say yes..i'm going to celebrate next week with a little shopping ....wheeeeee!!! hehehe A girl needs new shoes and stuff..


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm supposed to be in a wedding in the morning, but I'm so used to working nights, that it's hard for me to sleep tonight. Then again, I'm not helping the situation by getting online when I woke up.


----------



## MisticalMisty

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that I got a job offer, contingent on the background check (which should be fine, but, with the way my life has gone for 2 years...hmmmm)...so, I'm holding my breath...I want to celebrate and plan and schedule my life....finally, joining the ranks of the employed after almost 2 years...I'm so scared something is going to go wrong - normal anxiety??



I think so. My husband has been out of a job for almost 2 years and we get overly anxious every time his phone rings.

Just breathe  Good luck and congrats!


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I'm purging everything in my apartment. If I haven't used it in a year it's gone.


----------



## HottiMegan

luscious_lulu said:


> IC that I'm purging everything in my apartment. If I haven't used it in a year it's gone.



I love doing that! I wish my family would cooperate with the purging idea. Max has like boxes of toys i'd love to donate or freecycle. I love freecycling.


----------



## goofy girl

luscious_lulu said:


> IC that I'm purging everything in my apartment. If I haven't used it in a year it's gone.



I need to do this.


IC this is a very good day.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

MisticalMisty said:


> I think so. My husband has been out of a job for almost 2 years and we get overly anxious every time his phone rings.
> 
> Just breathe  Good luck and congrats!



Thanks!!! Trying to keep busy this weekend...cleaning...gong to take dogs to dog park (beautiful day here...sun is out)


----------



## Lovelyone

There are very few members of my family that I care about. I feel trapped within a family that has no idea how to love people. They are tiresome, self-centered, backstabbing, full of bad karma, indifferent at times, users, treat people like garbage, disrespectful, unclean, and have a higher opinion of themselves than most of the rest of the world would have. On one hand, I feel like a horrible person because I am growing to hate and despise them--and on the other hand I feel tied to them because they ARE family. In my heart I would like to forget about the fact that they ever existed.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC it was severely awkward today when I was at the store and met up with someone I used to go to school with in the aisle, only to have them see that in my hands were two boxes of pregnancy tests :doh:

The tests were not for me. I was doing it as a favour for a friend since she's done plenty of favours for me lately. But oye... That's a mighty big favour once I saw the look on their face when their eyes met with the boxes in my hand.

Still... :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I love this new me. :wubu: I can notice the change in my mood levels since I've started all of this, and it's making me feel incredible.


----------



## CAMellie

IC I want to stab whiny, sniveling, crybaby losers in the face with a sharp knife. SHUT...UP...AND...DO....SOMETHING...ABOUT...THE...PROBLEM!!!!!!!


----------



## Saoirse

CarlaSixx said:


> IC it was severely awkward today when I was at the store and met up with someone I used to go to school with in the aisle, only to have them see that in my hands were two boxes of pregnancy tests :doh:
> 
> The tests were not for me. I was doing it as a favour for a friend since she's done plenty of favours for me lately. But oye... That's a mighty big favour once I saw the look on their face when their eyes met with the boxes in my hand.
> 
> Still... :doh:




Hahaha once I saw the cute neighbor boy in the grocery store when he was home from college. He came over and said hi as I was buying a preggers test (which was for me). Felt awkward as fuck.


----------



## Dromond

I confess I don't give a minute's thought to buying my wife's feminine hygiene products. It bothers her more than it does me. Her: "If someone sees you with that in your cart, what will they think?" Me: "They'll think I'm married."


----------



## goofy girl

Saoirse said:


> Hahaha once I saw the cute neighbor boy in the grocery store when he was home from college. He came over and said hi as I was buying a preggers test (which was for me). Felt awkward as fuck.



Just as bad as running into someone you know at the adult video store. :doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I feel sick with worry and stress.


----------



## Inhibited

IC i hate sneezing.. i hear how it is like an orgasm for some people .. if only


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm a happy, whole person, and I surround myself with friends who care about me, who make me laugh, and with whom I can spend 10 hours and have it feel like ten minutes. And yet... every now and then... a night where I miss being in someone's arms... and waking up to having someone brushing the bangs back from my face... and sneaking kisses on the elevator on the way out to get brunch. This is one of those nights. Well, mornings, I guess now. Time to go to sleep. Part of me hopes I dream something like what I'm missing... and part of me doesn't, because waking up and realize it's a dream only makes things worse.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC three's a crowd. She's doing everything I can't stand and getting in the way of everything I love about him.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I can only care so much, and I'm done. I'm officially a bad person.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that my friends are amazing. The love & support they've given me over the past two days has brought me to tears.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I hope I can fix the zoomster. Would rather be giving hugs then working on the zoomster.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I MUST MAKE THESE

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bettycrockerrecipes/3307399156/


----------



## HottiMegan

Blackjack said:


> IC that I MUST MAKE THESE
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bettycrockerrecipes/3307399156/



ooh I might must make them too! :eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Blackjack said:


> IC that I MUST MAKE THESE
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bettycrockerrecipes/3307399156/


Diet Be Damned! I Must has some :O 

Those look orgasmically delicious.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Nothing I do or enjoy is what I saw myself being like at 21. I thought I'd be so much more mature and adult-like, with a job and in a serious relationship... :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Don't be so hard on yourself. 21 Is still VERY young. (IC i was always hard on myself during milestone birthdays too)


----------



## mossystate

" Hello mossystate it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? "


* tabs tear *

They really do care!

:bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Well, thank you, Hottie McHawttiePants (your new name..hehehehehe  ) ...snip...



Aww...well, as much as this made me giggle and as flattering as it is, I confess that Cheryl will continue to be just fine. :happy:


----------



## ValentineBBW

I swear if it wasn't for bad luck, I would have no luck at all. Grrrr


----------



## snuggletiger

Becky you're too cute for bad luck.


----------



## ValentineBBW

snuggletiger said:


> Becky you're too cute for bad luck.



Thank you Christopher, I wish that were true!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to find a shirt that says "Bitch! Don't like it? Piss off" just to warn people.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I've been back to self medicating in numerous forms for about 6 weeks now. And I know it. And I know it's not the best thing for me yet I can't seem to stop. It's kinda comforting in a fucked up way...like I'm a 33 year old woman carrying around a Linus blanket.....


----------



## PunkyGurly74

lovelylady78 said:


> Aww...well, as much as this made me giggle and as flattering as it is, I confess that Cheryl will continue to be just fine. :happy:





Fine Cheryl McHottiePants..hehehehe  J/K


----------



## SuperMishe

IC that I want to buy an iPad but really have no good reason to. I just want one. I'm mesmerized by the way things move on the screen, by the size, the weight.. just by IT... I want one cuz all teh cool kids have them... I went to the Apple store online and started creating my order for the iPad2 but left it in the cart... I'm doing my best to resist but not sure how much longer I can hold out...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My uber-awesome guyfriend traded some awesome pokemon to me and we voice chatted for like 4 hours, till my DS died. =D


----------



## CAMellie

IC that my health insurance runs out at the end of next month and I'm freaking out!!! I'm a snob. I don't want to go to those public clinics full of people that haven't bathed and have head lice. I like my current doctor and psychiatrist. I HATE CHANGE!


----------



## Dromond

I confess that sometimes the effort to be social and engaged in the world is just too much to take. Some days I want to curl into a fetal ball and whine like a baby because of how damned unfair life is. I know misery is a choice, but sometimes it seems like the only sane choice.


----------



## penguin

IC I could really do with some romancing.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC they finally called today - I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!! :: does the happy booty dance ::::

Whew...I can breathe!!!! Well, for a minute..now, I gotta find a place to live...


----------



## WVMountainrear

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC they finally called today - I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!! :: does the happy booty dance ::::
> 
> Whew...I can breathe!!!! Well, for a minute..now, I gotta find a place to live...



You always mention this happy booty dance...I wonder if it's what I picture it to be...  Congratulations again.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I confess that I really want a tattoo really bad but my artistic skills in that area are limited so I can't draw/conceptualize a really awesome design. Boo!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am so glad I survived my first day on the production floor at the call centre I work at, but I'm physically exhausted from the nerves and panic I was feeling all day.


----------



## goofy girl

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC they finally called today - I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!! :: does the happy booty dance ::::
> 
> Whew...I can breathe!!!! Well, for a minute..now, I gotta find a place to live...



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesignAddict

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I confess that I really want a tattoo really bad but my artistic skills in that area are limited so I can't draw/conceptualize a really awesome design. Boo!



I actually might be able to help you with that. I have designed quite a few tattoos for my friends...and I am a creative genius by trade


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I use meatspin to kinda self-hypnotize to get rid of headaches. 805 revolutions this time and the headache is gone.:blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC they finally called today - I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!! :: does the happy booty dance ::::
> 
> Whew...I can breathe!!!! Well, for a minute..now, I gotta find a place to live...




Congrats!! Good luck on the place to live part


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I am so glad I survived my first day on the production floor at the call centre I work at, but I'm physically exhausted from the nerves and panic I was feeling all day.



I hope the nerves and panic stop for you soon. They are exhausting to have. I hope the job gets better or more comfortable for you. Been thinking about you and your horrible training experience.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've been really touchy lately and I don't know why, but it's pissing me off because I know it's dumb.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

lovelylady78 said:


> You always mention this happy booty dance...I wonder if it's what I picture it to be...  Congratulations again.



Thank you!!! Remember the song Da Butt? by EU...for Spike Lee? Something like that...hehehe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypcs4c7ihSo&feature=related


And thank you to everyone else who congratulated me!! It wouldn't let me multi-quote..


----------



## Zandoz

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC they finally called today - I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!! :: does the happy booty dance ::::
> 
> Whew...I can breathe!!!! Well, for a minute..now, I gotta find a place to live...



Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC they finally called today - I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!! :: does the happy booty dance ::::
> 
> Whew...I can breathe!!!! Well, for a minute..now, I gotta find a place to live...



Congrats


----------



## WVMountainrear

I remembered to wear green for St. Patrick's Day; however, I'm still accepting pinches.


----------



## luscious_lulu

penguin said:


> IC I could really do with some romancing.



Me too!
....


----------



## luscious_lulu

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC they finally called today - I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!! :: does the happy booty dance ::::
> 
> Whew...I can breathe!!!! Well, for a minute..now, I gotta find a place to live...



Congrats!

IC that multi quoting from my phone is a pain & your going to have to put up with multiple posts.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

luscious_lulu said:


> Congrats!
> 
> IC that multi quoting from my phone is a pain & your going to have to put up with multiple posts.



Thanks and I don't mind!!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

MisticalMisty said:


> Congrats



Thanks!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I just want to say fuck it & walk out of the building.


----------



## snuggletiger

@Luscious Lulu you gonna knock stuff over as ya storm out of the building?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

IC I am going to have zero free time all weekend...grrr.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so happy to have my parents in town. I get a little teary at the fact I get to see them so little. I got a huge hug from my dad and felt fight back to being daddys little girl


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I tried chatroulette.com for shiggles....and someone serenaded me with the lyrics from "Smelly Cat". I laughed so hard I choked.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've considered looking for lust instead of looking for love. At least then I'd get something besides rejection.


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> I remembered to wear green for St. Patrick's Day; however, I'm still accepting pinches.



IC I would love to give LL78's bum a pinch!


----------



## CAMellie

IC I'm addicted to Puzzled Hearts on Facebook and it's all Joy's fault!:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that getting my foot tattoo redone today makes me never want another tattoo again.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that a glass (or two...or three) of wine and listening to Adele is an excellent way to have a much needed, well deserved, good cry.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am the happiest mother AND GRANDMOTHER on the face of the earth right now!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC both my friends came to my birthday party, but I felt it was a little...awkward-esque.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess I am for the first time buying a pair of CFM heels meant for only one purpose. And damn, I couldn't be feeling sexier. 

Edit: that purpose rhymes with rad-ipositivity, before anyone gets any other ideas! LOL


----------



## Linda

IC that I LOVE my life!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hello beauties, come to mama. :smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hello beauties, come to mama. :smitten:



HOT SHOES!!!! And, just so you know I'm serious about this, I don't think I've ever used this emoticon before in reference to anything, but I will use it in reference to shoes: :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I still don't understand the way women get all :wubu: over shoes.


----------



## WVMountainrear

snuggletiger said:


> IC I still don't understand the way women get all :wubu: over shoes.



Especially fat women: shoes, jewelry, and hats because they're easier to find in larger sizes than clothes...and purses because they're not sized at all.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm 21 and excited to hear that Sailor Moon is supposedly coming back to TV.


----------



## snuggletiger

lovelylady78 said:


> Especially fat women: shoes, jewelry, and hats because they're easier to find in larger sizes than clothes...and purses because they're not sized at all.



That makes sense. As long as the shoes go with the outfit. IC I don't know how a woman in a black suit ends up wearing purple colored pumps. Can I be purple back color blind?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

snuggletiger said:


> IC I still don't understand the way women get all :wubu: over shoes.



I've learned that it's not necessary that you (male or female, though mostly male) understand, merely accept it. Or tolerate it, however you feel it needs to be expressed. Expect a stalemate at best, and no rational arguments will help you.


----------



## mossystate

snuggletiger said:


> IC I still don't understand the way women get all :wubu: over shoes.



Not all women. I like shoes and see some exquisite shoes. I have never gone  over a pair. Same with handbags.


----------



## penguin

I don't enjoy shoe shopping. I find it depressing. I have large, wide feet, so even at the speciality stores, there is an extremely limited range available for me - and that's not even taking cost into consideration.


----------



## luscious_lulu

snuggletiger said:


> IC I still don't understand the way women get all :wubu: over shoes.



I know we've had this discussion, but the right pair of shoes can make a woman feel sexy & put an extra wiggle in her step.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

penguin said:


> I don't enjoy shoe shopping. I find it depressing. I have large, wide feet, so even at the speciality stores, there is an extremely limited range available for me - and that's not even taking cost into consideration.



I have the same experience, penguin. My feet are super wide. But I am going to squeeze them into these shoes because a) these shoes are gorgeous, and b) I'm not going to have to exactly walk in them, am I?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> Especially fat women: shoes, jewelry, and hats because they're easier to find in larger sizes than clothes...and purses because they're not sized at all.



Unfortunately once your feet get as wide as mine you don't even have shoes, usually - but this pair's fit doesn't really matter, so I get to pick a pair for how pretty they are for once. :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack

IC that &#8206;"The Offspring" is proving to be one of the best episodes of Star Trek Next Generation that I've seen.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'd do almost anything to have someone hold me and kiss me  I miss those close moments. Haven't had any of that in forever. The quiet moments are all Im looking for 

oh, and as for shoes, I've never gone gaga over a pair, but have been quite attached to some. Mainly red stacked heels or flamboyant studded shoes/boots. But my shoes of choice are just plain old Converse.


----------



## goofy girl

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'd do almost anything to have someone hold me and kiss me  I miss those close moments. Haven't had any of that in forever. The quiet moments are all Im looking for



me, too....................................


----------



## WVMountainrear

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'd do almost anything to have someone hold me and kiss me  I miss those close moments. Haven't had any of that in forever. The quiet moments are all Im looking for





goofy girl said:


> me, too



And me three.  Let us commiserate.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that if my 1st so-called husband showed up on my doorstep...I would kill him. Not in a metaphorical sense. I will physically kill him. So print screen this in case they need more evidence for the trial than me standing over his body with a butcher knife. Seriously.


----------



## The Orange Mage

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'd do almost anything to have someone hold me and kiss me  I miss those close moments. Haven't had any of that in forever. The quiet moments are all Im looking for
> 
> oh, and as for shoes, I've never gone gaga over a pair, but have been quite attached to some. Mainly red stacked heels or flamboyant studded shoes/boots. But my shoes of choice are just plain old Converse.





goofy girl said:


> me, too....................................





lovelylady78 said:


> And me three.  Let us commiserate.



Me four. D:


----------



## Blackjack

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'd do almost anything to have someone hold me and kiss me  I miss those close moments. Haven't had any of that in forever. The quiet moments are all Im looking for





goofy girl said:


> me, too....................................





lovelylady78 said:


> And me three.  Let us commiserate.





The Orange Mage said:


> Me four. D:



<---------- Cuddler/kisser for hire.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Blackjack said:


> <---------- Cuddler/kisser for hire.



I have a feeling your rates would be unreasonable.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> <---------- Cuddler/kisser for hire.


If Orange Mage hires you, postpixplzkthx.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> <---------- Cuddler/kisser for hire.



I don't think I could afford the international shipping!


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If Orange Mage hires you, postpixplzkthx.



*THIS.* 
............................


----------



## goofy girl

OMG we should all get together and have a snuggle fest.


----------



## penguin

goofy girl said:


> OMG we should all get together and have a snuggle fest.



You can all come to my place!


----------



## Blackjack

lovelylady78 said:


> I have a feeling your rates would be unreasonable.



Not really. I try to be as affordable as possible.



penguin said:


> I don't think I could afford the international shipping!



Sadly, that would be a bit pricey. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> If Orange Mage hires you, postpixplzkthx.





lovelylady78 said:


> *THIS.*
> ............................



Will do.

YOUR MOVE, MAGE.



goofy girl said:


> OMG we should all get together and have a snuggle fest.



I've been saying this for aaaages.


----------



## goofy girl

penguin said:


> You can all come to my place!



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Blackjack said:


> Not really. I try to be as affordable as possible.



Well, free would be best-- monetarily speaking, I mean. There would be certain fringe benefits, however.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that my daughter just admitted that her favorite food is goat curry...and it took all my power not to gag


----------



## CarlaSixx

Awww I want in but my broke fat ass can't leave the country  lol.


----------



## DeerVictory

Broken hearts don't suit girls like me.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> Sadly, that would be a bit pricey.



And this is another example of why I need to learn to teleport.



goofy girl said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Coming to Australia would be great! 



lovelylady78 said:


> Well, free would be best-- monetarily speaking, I mean. There would be certain fringe benefits, however.



Oh, lots of fringe benefits.

I need to find some local FAs.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Blackjack said:


> Will do.
> 
> YOUR MOVE, MAGE.



At this point, I'd almost do it. 

IC that I feel like a puzzle piece with the most fucked up edges in the history of puzzle pieces, and that there is no hope of finding a fit.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC as surgery dates approach, my anxiety and snappish attitudes increase. Max will be in surgery one week from today. It's a big 'un.. I so wish we could skip the surgery. This is number 14 in his short 8 years. My little guy is so brave.


----------



## snuggletiger

Max needs a big giant stuffed muppet.

IC I wish I was on my secluded piece of heaven.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

CAMellie said:


> IC that my daughter just admitted that her favorite food is goat curry...and it took all my power not to gag



I like how your daughter thinks. My wife also shares your dislike of all things masala, so it's rough.


----------



## CAMellie

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I like how your daughter thinks. My wife also shares your dislike of all things masala, so it's rough.



It's not the masala...GOAT! Little creepy things with demon eyes who are eeeeeeevvvvvviiiiiiiiillllllll!!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

snuggletiger said:


> Max needs a big giant stuffed muppet.
> 
> IC I wish I was on my secluded piece of heaven.



Since he just had a birthday we're only going to get him Tangled for a hospital gift. The nurses usually shower him with gifts while he's there. They're starting to get to know him and he has a knack for charming EVERYONE.


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> It's not the masala...GOAT! Little creepy things with demon eyes who are eeeeeeevvvvvviiiiiiiiillllllll!!!!!!


Think of them as wayward lambs. Delicious wayward lambs.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

CAMellie said:


> It's not the masala...GOAT! Little creepy things with demon eyes who are eeeeeeevvvvvviiiiiiiiillllllll!!!!!!



But what better way to show your hominid superiority by partaking of their cooked, spiced, and delicious flesh? Drinking the fluid from their sauteed eyeballs would only be icing on the cake.

Now I'm hungry... :eat1:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think I pissed off Mother Nature by making the midol-jokes, so I hereby apologize and add my sincerest get-well feelings to her. 

*[AKA: Ohmygodzilla, Nature, please stop being pissed at us here in Wisconsin. I'm so confused! Sleet, Rain, Snow, Straight-up-freaking-ICE?! There must be 1/4 inch out there already and it's still coming down as ice. Srs Weather is Srs. D: ]*


----------



## Dromond

I confess that I'm the token straight in the role playing game group I just joined.


----------



## CAMellie

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> But what better way to show your hominid superiority by partaking of their cooked, spiced, and delicious flesh? Drinking the fluid from their sauteed eyeballs would only be icing on the cake.
> 
> Now I'm hungry... :eat1:



Now I wanna poke you with a sharp stick.:blink:


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> Now I wanna poke you with a sharp stick.:blink:


Sprinkle some rosemary on him and turn him slowly on the spit for even roasting.


----------



## Dromond

Rule 34 is in effect.


----------



## Fuzzy

I gave blood this evening.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Dromond said:


> Rule 34 is in effect.



I'll be sure to brine myself and inject a marinade of anise, cardamom and MSG under my belly fat so I'll taste absolutely horrible. Not sure they'll get any sweetbreads out of me since my thymus is probably vestigial at this point.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that the knowledge that *I* am a grandmother keeps giving me panic attacks. I'm 39...and STILL haven't grown up. I need a big paper bag! *gaspgaspgasp*


----------



## Dromond

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I'll be sure to brine myself and inject a marinade of anise, cardamom and MSG under my belly fat so I'll taste absolutely horrible. Not sure they'll get any sweetbreads out of me since my thymus is probably vestigial at this point.



These measures do nothing to prevent harvesting of your giblets (goes good with gravy), nor do they stop the production of fois gras from your liver.

Not to mention head cheese, sausage casings, and assorted tripe dishes.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I asked a guy out.

me: go out with me this weekend
him: where
me: uh, havent really planned that far ahead...
him: ill check my schedule, i might have to work.

and that was it.

not sure how i feel about it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> These measures do nothing to prevent harvesting of your giblets (goes good with gravy), nor do they stop the production of fois gras from your liver.
> 
> Not to mention head cheese, sausage casings, and assorted tripe dishes.


.....and brains. BRAINNNZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I'm stressed & lacking patience today. A 2.5 hour drive home & getting my car stuck in the snow didn't help.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Just got out of the hospital. Ugh. The anxiety I had Monday came back yesterday and went straight to my chest. Another round of tests..including another stress and it turns out all my numbers were great.

I already have an apt on april 8th....hopefully we will figure something out then.

Yay for being home.


----------



## penguin

IC that $8.90 for a pack of 8 Reese's peanut butter cups is a lot, but it's worth it.


----------



## Fuzzy

That is a lot.. but it won't cure you of that Reese's Fix.


----------



## penguin

Fuzzy said:


> That is a lot.. but it won't cure you of that Reese's Fix.



A lot of international foods like that are incredibly expensive here. I deserved a bit of a treat today


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that I feel both like a black hole and an exploding fire hydrant. I have a terrible need for affection, and a terrible need to give it.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

penguin said:


> IC that $8.90 for a pack of 8 Reese's peanut butter cups is a lot, but it's worth it.



Holy Batman!!! That is just insane...I'm soooo sorry. But, then again, if I didn't have affordable access to Reeses' I probably would weigh a lot less..lol

I love Reese cups...too bad we can't mail them to you (it would never make it in the summer heat  

From now on I won't take for granted my reese cups prices..hehehehe


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I feel both like a black hole and an exploding fire hydrant. I have a terrible need for affection, and a terrible need to give it.



I utterly and completely know how that feels. I'm quite the same right now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've slept for absolute shit since Monday, and I'm not sure if going to my moms house will make it worse because I'll have to confront the sadness, or better because I'll have my pillow so I can sleep at a decent angle. Meh.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I need some retail therapy. My bank account is going to take a big hit.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I confess that having virtually no social life the last couple of months has been very good for my bank account...at least there's a silver lining.


----------



## KittyKitten

I feel like people should leave Chris Brown alone. The young man is very talented and has served his time. Why do people (especially the media) enjoy tearing others down?


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, even after 12 years of no contact with either of us (their birth parents), my son is a woman hating bully (bordering on abusive) and my daughter is an overly sensitive drama queen.

I don't ever want to hear that genetics don't sometimes win out in the end.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that even though I generate enough of it myself, I can't tolerate anyone's petty dramas this week.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I chose to go to my moms house rather than go to my friends to smoke weed and drink booze...It's not an unforseen choice, but sometimes I ponder if these decisions I make are dumb. 

" Meh. "


----------



## penguin

happyface83 said:


> I feel like people should leave Chris Brown alone. The young man is very talented and has served his time. Why do people (especially the media) enjoy tearing others down?



He beat his girlfriend up.


----------



## Inhibited

penguin said:


> He beat his girlfriend up.



Yes and obviously anger management didn't work for him


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> I feel like people should leave Chris Brown alone. The young man is very talented and has served his time. Why do people (especially the media) enjoy tearing others down?



WRONG. Chris Brown did 180 days of community labor and is still on Probation for the plea bargain in the Rihanna case. Community Labor is not "doing time" in any sense of the word when you get to go home.

As for what the media does it's all a matter of perspective. Who's complaining about the media tearing down Charlie Sheen as he keeps showing his ass?


----------



## Mathias

Inhibited said:


> Yes and obviously anger management didn't work for him



Considering he tore up a dressing room on Good Morning America of all places.


----------



## penguin

Inhibited said:


> Yes and obviously anger management didn't work for him



Considering he punched a window during an interview on GMA the other morning, I don't think it did. This thread is one where you might want to try to rally support for him...but men who are known to abuse their partners? Well, it's a fool me once kind of situation, isn't it?


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that retail therapy did it's magic! I'm in a much better mood.

Hopefully the bitch @ work won't piss me off tomorrow.


----------



## Inhibited

penguin said:


> Considering he punched a window during an interview on GMA the other morning, I don't think it did. This thread is one where you might want to try to rally support for him...but men who are known to abuse their partners? Well, it's a fool me once kind of situation, isn't it?



agreed.... The only useful thing about the Jerry Springer show is his sign off at the end...... People treat you the way you let them....(or it goes something like that)

edit: oh wait am not supporting him the Yes was agreeing with your Quote


----------



## Inhibited

ic: I got stood up again... starting to think i'm worse then i thought


----------



## MisticalMisty

Inhibited said:


> ic: I got stood up again... starting to think i'm worse then i thought



The year before I met my husband..I was stood up 13 times. 

I held out and got the prize at the end...I hope you do too


----------



## WVMountainrear

What kind of fuckery is this?!? I confess that I've been drawn back into a situation I thought I was out of long ago.

Shit.


----------



## snuggletiger

luscious_lulu said:


> IC that retail therapy did it's magic! I'm in a much better mood.
> 
> Hopefully the bitch @ work won't piss me off tomorrow.



what didja buy?


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I shall be buying my titanium spork this weekend (finally) so all had better beware my sporkish wrath!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm frustrated. I put in 3 months ago to get a room at the Ronald McDonald house for Max's surgery. We live 90+ miles from the hospital. I haven't heard from them and sooo don't want to have to pay for nearly a week in a hotel room!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Erase my last confession. All is well. We're in the RMH..

My new confession.. I want this room sooo bad! I know it's for a kid but it's so awesome!!
http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/ultimate-pirate-ship-bedroom


----------



## luscious_lulu

snuggletiger said:


> what didja buy?



I'll post pics on my facebook for your viewing Pleasure!


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Erase my last confession. All is well. We're in the RMH..
> 
> My new confession.. I want this room sooo bad! I know it's for a kid but it's so awesome!!
> http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/ultimate-pirate-ship-bedroom



Oh that is such an amazing room!! I love it! And yay for getting into RMH!


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> ic: I got stood up again... starting to think i'm worse then i thought



The dude was obviously a baboon! Don't you be giving up, or letting them make your think bad of yourself. Listen to littlefairywren lol


----------



## WVMountainrear

Inhibited said:


> ic: I got stood up again... starting to think i'm worse then i thought



All things considered, I'm sure he did you a favor. Better be stood up than find out what a douche he is after a few months of wasted time. You're fabulous! Listen to littlefairywren (which, by the way, is how I think I'm going to end all of my posts from now). :happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that I'm bi-curious.*

* Bi-SIZUAL curious!


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> The dude was obviously a baboon! Don't you be giving up, or letting them make your think bad of yourself. Listen to littlefairywren lol





lovelylady78 said:


> All things considered, I'm sure he did you a favor. Better be stood up than find out what a douche he is after a few months of wasted time. You're fabulous! Listen to littlefairywren (which, by the way, is how I think I'm going to end all of my posts from now). :happy:



lol thanks. I'm listening to you both... It happened again today but am not upset about it ... I'm laughing about it ... am sure it will happen again...


----------



## CarlaSixx

I may have had a shitty day at work, but other stuff really made it better for me. I'm gonna sleep easy for more than one reason


----------



## Saoirse

little Miss down on love
little Miss I give up
little Miss I'll get tough, don't you worry about me anymore
little Miss checkered dress
little Miss one big mess
*little Miss I'll take less when I always give so much more*


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I found a place to live....no deposit, he was an older guy, like in his 70's...totally reminded me of my dad. He liked me...and was like "I think this will all work out". All utilities included. He is going to work with me...the problem is, I can't get in to it until next week. Meantime..my brand new job...etc...I have no where to live for the next week. The guy I sublet from comes home Monday..

I am such a pathetic loser that at this point in my life, I have no friends who will take me in..and of course men find me so hideous that I don't even have a guy friend to ask to help me. Lastly, I have 28 dollars to my name (found a hotel for a weekly rental of 175 - but, hmm..no money) and half a tank of gas. I have no where to go and can't fit all of my things in my car and my dogs and myself in my car. Looks like I am going to be living in my car. I have no idea how I am going to make 28 dollars last until payday on Friday. Or shower, or change my clothes.

I made it so far, I finally got a job after being unemployed so long..soooo close to having it all together again...and then BAM...fucked.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am addicted to balero shrugs and camisole tank-tops right now


----------



## Zandoz

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that I found a place to live....no deposit, he was an older guy, like in his 70's...totally reminded me of my dad. He liked me...and was like "I think this will all work out". All utilities included. He is going to work with me...the problem is, I can't get in to it until next week. Meantime..my brand new job...etc...I have no where to live for the next week. The guy I sublet from comes home Monday..
> 
> I am such a pathetic loser that at this point in my life, I have no friends who will take me in..and of course men find me so hideous that I don't even have a guy friend to ask to help me. Lastly, I have 28 dollars to my name (found a hotel for a weekly rental of 175 - but, hmm..no money) and half a tank of gas. I have no where to go and can't fit all of my things in my car and my dogs and myself in my car. Looks like I am going to be living in my car. I have no idea how I am going to make 28 dollars last until payday on Friday. Or shower, or change my clothes.
> 
> I made it so far, I finally got a job after being unemployed so long..soooo close to having it all together again...and then BAM...fucked.




{{{{{{{{Punky}}}}}}}} If you were near you would have a place.


----------



## Rowan

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I feel both like a black hole and an exploding fire hydrant. I have a terrible need for affection, and a terrible need to give it.



I can definitely sympathize with you there!


----------



## Rowan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that I found a place to live....no deposit, he was an older guy, like in his 70's...totally reminded me of my dad. He liked me...and was like "I think this will all work out". All utilities included. He is going to work with me...the problem is, I can't get in to it until next week. Meantime..my brand new job...etc...I have no where to live for the next week. The guy I sublet from comes home Monday..
> 
> I am such a pathetic loser that at this point in my life, I have no friends who will take me in..and of course men find me so hideous that I don't even have a guy friend to ask to help me. Lastly, I have 28 dollars to my name (found a hotel for a weekly rental of 175 - but, hmm..no money) and half a tank of gas. I have no where to go and can't fit all of my things in my car and my dogs and myself in my car. Looks like I am going to be living in my car. I have no idea how I am going to make 28 dollars last until payday on Friday. Or shower, or change my clothes.
> 
> I made it so far, I finally got a job after being unemployed so long..soooo close to having it all together again...and then BAM...fucked.



I know exactly how you feel!! My tax return is gone, wont get student loans until May most likely. I've applied for a ton of jobs and have only gotten two interviews so far. I'm praying to God I get the one I interviewed for on Thursday. I'm having to cash out my 401k, which will only be 1600 after the withdrawal penalty, so that will give me just enough for rent, a car payment, and insurance. It feels like I'm drowning and have no one at all to save me. My mom can't because she just got suspended without pay from her job for six weeks and she can't pay rent either. *sigh* my brain feels like it is going to explode most of the time right now!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm such a bitter person, seeing pictures of my guy friends with their chicks just makes me wanna puke.


----------



## Yakatori

PunkyGurly74 said:


> ..I am such a pathetic loser that at this point in my life, I have no friends who will take me in..and of course men find me so hideous that I don't even have a guy friend to ask to help me. Lastly, I have 28 dollars to my name...and half a tank of gas...no where to go and can't fit all of my things in my car and my dogs and myself in my car...I have no idea how I am going to make 28 dollars last until payday on Friday. Or shower, or change my clothes...soooo close to having it all together again...and then BAM...fucked.



Hard as it may be, try not think like this. Focus on what you have and what you can do to most directly improve the situation. Don't let temporary factors determine your long-term outlook.

Try to resist the urge of just accepting the reality of sleeping in your car. I mean, if you have to do that, cross that bridge when you come to it. Meanwhile, get on the phone, talk to some local animal shelters. See if they will take your dog temporarily. Get in touch with some people-shelters, your YMCA, etc...figure out the logistics of checking-in there, even if just for a shower or something. Have all of the phone-numbers & addresses handy. Get back in touch with the landlord and explain to him your situation; without the dog, he might let you just stay over-nights, even if the apartment/room isn't ready. If he's nice, he'll probably realize that accommodating you a little further will mean he can get his money sooner. Look into any kind of day-labor type of work, as far as some extra-cash. If you can manage to do that, then you should be able to put your stuff in storage for the week or however long it takes. 

Above all, relax and just put one foot in front of the other. You're not fucked. 
As long as you're above ground, above water, you're better off than most people.


----------



## KittyKitten

I confess that I am sligthly nervous being alone in an elevator. I remember when I was stuck in an elevator with my mom when we were living in a high rise apartment. Boy, was that scary. I never wanted to ride an elevator alone as a child after that incident. Still to this day, it has gotten better, but there is still a slight nervousness.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Yakatori said:


> Hard as it may be, try not think like this. Focus on what you have and what you can do to most directly improve the situation. Don't let temporary factors determine your long-term outlook...



I am employeed ...I just started a job after 2 years of unemployment. Full Bennies..a decent pay and room for me to move up quickly. So, work is not the issue. I get the sentiment. I have sold everything I own and I have nothing left to sell. I have no savings. The job just started and they only pay bi-weekly. Soooo, that means I don't get my first pay check (for only 6 days) until the 1st. The Landlord has no issue with the dogs, I cannot stay there because there is a tenant who has not moved out yet. The landlord is very aware of my situation.

I just moved last month from a very small area to Columbus. There are no resources here for me. That is the problem. The shelters are overfull, Ohio's unemployment has been well over 10% for a couple of years. Again, the dogs are not the issue. There is a place I can go, but, I have no money to stay there. That is the issue. Also, I am single, employed and I have a car - I am not considered viable for help by State of Ohio assistance rules.

The job is great, but, it was just a little too late. My fucking roommate stole my goddamn money, I had to bounce my checking account to sublet this place at the last minute and no one would rent to me without obscene deposits because my rental history has been homes with private owners..not "apartment complexes" WTF??? I was soooo fortunate to find this guy yesterday. But, everything is just a little too late.

I appreciate the sentiment, but, I am not without intelligence. I am not without the ability to do figure things out. Again, I am very employed, my problem is 28 dollars isn't shit. I have done everything I can, and I have somehow managed to keep afloat the last 2 years a mere pittance of unemployment. When you start a new job, regardless of when you get paid (3 weeks later), they cut you off of unemployment.

And I realize your point of view is that it is better than being dead, but,temporary factors do determine long term outlook. Everything we go through determines our long term outlook. Grief, loss, long term employment, spending 2 years doing find nothing because you have no money, hard to find new friends in your mid 30's because everyone else is dating, or married with kids, or single with kids and me..well, once again, I'm rejected because I'm almost 40, no kids and single because I'm hideous to the opposite sex. I get it. Totally. 

My reality is my reality. You think broke, the very real possibility of losing the best job to come along in two years that can change my life and put me back upright, homeless, mortified, broken and alone is better than being dead???? Ha. Jesus, at least dead I wouldn't be such a fucking disappointment to my family or to myself. I put myself through college - to what end? I have over 20 years of work experience - to what end? I'm extroverted, nice, kind, giving, funny as hell - what's the point when the only people you have to talk to are your dogs?

Two years of severe depression after having lost both of my parents, my old dog, my home, my job, no friends or support system to speak of (long story) and managing to still fucking get out of bed..and still try is pretty great! It's not like I gave up after my roommate took all my money. It isn't as if I spent the last 2 years laying around in bed. I had a side business. I paid off a car! I paid my bills with nothing! I'm a very strong, resourceful and confident person. That is not the issue. The fact that I can still laugh at my life...great coping mechanism. 

My reality is there is nothing left I can do. No more rabbits to pull out of this hat. But, please, please, don't assume I have just sat here and gone, oh, woe is me. That is not the case.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Rowan said:


> I know exactly how you feel!! My tax return is gone, wont get student loans until May most likely. I've applied for a ton of jobs and have only gotten two interviews so far. I'm praying to God I get the one I interviewed for on Thursday. I'm having to cash out my 401k, which will only be 1600 after the withdrawal penalty, so that will give me just enough for rent, a car payment, and insurance. It feels like I'm drowning and have no one at all to save me. My mom can't because she just got suspended without pay from her job for six weeks and she can't pay rent either. *sigh* my brain feels like it is going to explode most of the time right now!!



I think mine did. I totally feel for you. Trust me, I get it. You only have so many rabbits to pull...and I hope you keep pulling them. I am so sorry to hear about your mom  

My parents are in my storage unit, so, they cannot give me any stress 

I hope you get the job!!!! :: crossing everything::


----------



## CarlaSixx

I feel like packing up and leaving this town for another city asap. Only... I don't know how I'd survive.  Something desperately needs to change.


----------



## mossystate

Rest in peace, Geraldine Ferraro. Thank you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that I found a place to live....no deposit, he was an older guy, like in his 70's...totally reminded me of my dad. He liked me...and was like "I think this will all work out". All utilities included. He is going to work with me...the problem is, I can't get in to it until next week. Meantime..my brand new job...etc...I have no where to live for the next week. The guy I sublet from comes home Monday..
> 
> I am such a pathetic loser that at this point in my life, I have no friends who will take me in..and of course men find me so hideous that I don't even have a guy friend to ask to help me. Lastly, I have 28 dollars to my name (found a hotel for a weekly rental of 175 - but, hmm..no money) and half a tank of gas. I have no where to go and can't fit all of my things in my car and my dogs and myself in my car. Looks like I am going to be living in my car. I have no idea how I am going to make 28 dollars last until payday on Friday. Or shower, or change my clothes.
> 
> I made it so far, I finally got a job after being unemployed so long..soooo close to having it all together again...and then BAM...fucked.





Yakatori said:


> Hard as it may be, try not think like this. Focus on what you have and what you can do to most directly improve the situation. Don't let temporary factors determine your long-term outlook.
> 
> Try to resist the urge of just accepting the reality of sleeping in your car. I mean, if you have to do that, cross that bridge when you come to it. Meanwhile, get on the phone, talk to some local animal shelters. See if they will take your dog temporarily. Get in touch with some people-shelters, your YMCA, etc...figure out the logistics of checking-in there, even if just for a shower or something. Have all of the phone-numbers & addresses handy. Get back in touch with the landlord and explain to him your situation; without the dog, he might let you just stay over-nights, even if the apartment/room isn't ready. If he's nice, he'll probably realize that accommodating you a little further will mean he can get his money sooner. Look into any kind of day-labor type of work, as far as some extra-cash. If you can manage to do that, then you should be able to put your stuff in storage for the week or however long it takes.
> 
> Above all, relax and just put one foot in front of the other. You're not fucked.
> As long as you're above ground, above water, you're better off than most people.





PunkyGurly74 said:


> I am employeed ...I just started a job after 2 years of unemployment. Full Bennies..a decent pay and room for me to move up quickly. So, work is not the issue. I get the sentiment. I have sold everything I own and I have nothing left to sell. I have no savings. The job just started and they only pay bi-weekly. Soooo, that means I don't get my first pay check (for only 6 days) until the 1st. The Landlord has no issue with the dogs, I cannot stay there because there is a tenant who has not moved out yet. The landlord is very aware of my situation.
> 
> I just moved last month from a very small area to Columbus. There are no resources here for me. That is the problem. The shelters are overfull, Ohio's unemployment has been well over 10% for a couple of years. Again, the dogs are not the issue. There is a place I can go, but, I have no money to stay there. That is the issue. Also, I am single, employed and I have a car - I am not considered viable for help by State of Ohio assistance rules.
> 
> The job is great, but, it was just a little too late. My fucking roommate stole my goddamn money, I had to bounce my checking account to sublet this place at the last minute and no one would rent to me without obscene deposits because my rental history has been homes with private owners..not "apartment complexes" WTF??? I was soooo fortunate to find this guy yesterday. But, everything is just a little too late.
> 
> I appreciate the sentiment, but, I am not without intelligence. I am not without the ability to do figure things out. Again, I am very employed, my problem is 28 dollars isn't shit. I have done everything I can, and I have somehow managed to keep afloat the last 2 years a mere pittance of unemployment. When you start a new job, regardless of when you get paid (3 weeks later), they cut you off of unemployment.
> 
> And I realize your point of view is that it is better than being dead, but,temporary factors do determine long term outlook. Everything we go through determines our long term outlook. Grief, loss, long term employment, spending 2 years doing find nothing because you have no money, hard to find new friends in your mid 30's because everyone else is dating, or married with kids, or single with kids and me..well, once again, I'm rejected because I'm almost 40, no kids and single because I'm hideous to the opposite sex. I get it. Totally.
> 
> My reality is my reality. You think broke, the very real possibility of losing the best job to come along in two years that can change my life and put me back upright, homeless, mortified, broken and alone is better than being dead???? Ha. Jesus, at least dead I wouldn't be such a fucking disappointment to my family or to myself. I put myself through college - to what end? I have over 20 years of work experience - to what end? I'm extroverted, nice, kind, giving, funny as hell - what's the point when the only people you have to talk to are your dogs?
> 
> Two years of severe depression after having lost both of my parents, my old dog, my home, my job, no friends or support system to speak of (long story) and managing to still fucking get out of bed..and still try is pretty great! It's not like I gave up after my roommate took all my money. It isn't as if I spent the last 2 years laying around in bed. I had a side business. I paid off a car! I paid my bills with nothing! I'm a very strong, resourceful and confident person. That is not the issue. The fact that I can still laugh at my life...great coping mechanism.
> 
> My reality is there is nothing left I can do. No more rabbits to pull out of this hat. But, please, please, don't assume I have just sat here and gone, oh, woe is me. That is not the case.




I'm so sorry you are having such a tough go of it right now. You're on the upward spiral now- that job is not TOO late- shit lady- you have one. 6 days and you got a whole paycheck and a place to live. I also consider you lucky to have a car to lock yourself up in at night instead of TRULY living on the street. 

Hold on.....it's turning around for you. 

Have you tried any of the Christian charity organizations or churches? Could they loan you some money or at least give you some food or a shower? 
I'm wondering if there is a Salvation Army organization near you?


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm more of an over-protective mother than I expected to be. My almost-20 year old daughter described a few young men that she was thinking about dating....and I ripped them limb from limb in my imagination! Nobody is good enough for her IMHO.


----------



## Fuzzy

When Trekkies Drink.....


----------



## WVMountainrear

I confess that I broke down and cried in my boss's office this morning because the pressure has just gotten to be too much.


----------



## luscious_lulu

lovelylady78 said:


> I confess that I broke down and cried in my boss's office this morning because the pressure has just gotten to be too much.



(((hugs)))

That happened to me 1.5 weeks ago.


----------



## WVMountainrear

luscious_lulu said:


> (((hugs)))
> 
> That happened to me 1.5 weeks ago.



Thanks...I've just gotta make it through the next month of madness and then I'm on vacation for a bit. I honestly thought about quitting this morning, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. It's the first time I've ever felt that way about anything.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC this Friday is going to be the first night since I was like a kid, that I spend the night somewhere other than my own/a relatives bed, and I'm honestly a mixture of nervous, and scared/self-conscious...I drool, I moan, I snore, I flop.. 

 I don't suspect I'll be sleeping, even if we're drinking..Think I'll just stay up all night and play Pokemon on my DS.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I had to get up at 5am this morning & I'm super tired.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I broke down and cried from the stress of my job yesterday. And I was so physically drained and exhausted that I stayed home today to recuperate. I'm feeling like total shit and this job is really killing me. It's the way they're treating me that doesn't help. Fine, I can deal with the idiot customers, but when your own training coach is acting like you're an idiot for not being able to sell, it's very breaking. Actually... My job title is Customer Service Representative. NOT Sales Rep. So I should not be put down for making sales when almost all my customers hang up the phone satisfied with the call, and that I've gotten 100% on everything that matters besides making any revenue. 

I'm sorry, but I don't know how to bullshit for a buck. I know how to act, which is what I do on the phone when the customer is being an asshole, but making up some bullshit story on why they need a product my company sells when I know they really don't and are too pissed to sit around and listen to my reasons for them to buy the product... No. Not doing it. I can't. Morally speaking, I'm completely unable to do that kind of thing.

I need a physical stress release. I think I'm going to head out to the pharmacy today and pick up something for stress. I can't stand being this broken any longer.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm meeting my granddaughter for the first time tonight...and I am TERRIFIED she won't like me.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I say "I love you" because I mean it and not because I expect to hear it in return...but hearing it back every now and then would be really nice.


----------



## snuggletiger

I hope you hear it Lovelylady78
IC The Ren Faire was neat and kind of scary, like all other hobbies when you seen those who go overboard.


----------



## Mishty

I suck at life by myself, and I fail at life when I'm sharing myself.....

:really sad:

I need a giant Kit-Kat.


----------



## CleverBomb

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC this Friday is going to be the first night since I was like a kid, that I spend the night somewhere other than my own/a relatives bed, and I'm honestly a mixture of nervous, and scared/self-conscious...I drool, I moan, I snore, I flop..
> 
> I don't suspect I'll be sleeping, even if we're drinking..Think I'll just stay up all night and play Pokemon on my DS.


You aren't the only person who sleeps untidily, not by a long shot. 
It'll be ok. Seriously. 
Have fun!

-Rusty


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm pretty much positive that I've made my mind up about what I want to do with my life and where I want to go. All that's left is to make it happen, and that's the part that scares me the most


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess I really want a boyfriend! I'm SO TIRED of being alone all of the time. 

I confess that this cold makes me feel like there are little hamsters made of cotton balls roaming around my upper respiratory system.

I confess that sleep and trombone are the only things that sound good to me.

I confess that I'm counting down the days till I leave for music camp.. June 27th... June 27th...

I confess I'm also counting down the days till I see him.... May 7th... May 7th...

I confess that I almost said "alto" instead of "also" above. HAH. Altos.

I confess that no one will give me any rep or any replies because I am quite boring. Tis true.


----------



## CAMellie

CAMellie said:


> IC that I'm meeting my granddaughter for the first time tonight...and I am TERRIFIED she won't like me.



Needless worry! My granddaughter took to me and Adrian like a duck to water. Right off the bat, I'm NaNa and Adrian's PaPa. Camilia is amazingly beautiful and smart...and is running us ragged. LOL


----------



## penguin

IC I feel so much better already, and I only stopped taking the pill yesterday. I'm almost feeling normal again, which is great.


----------



## Lovelyone

For the first time in my adult life I am perfectly okay with being single.


----------



## Saoirse

IC i feel like a big fat greasy smelly ball of FUCKING LOSER.

fuck this shit


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've been feeling rather "Meh" about ..well.. everything. I was doing DDR and watching what I ate, I was starting to feel better, and then I got down and lonely and I just .. everything feels like it's coated in losersauce right now.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC the number of the page that this comment is on makes me smile.




............219..........


Also, I confess that I'm getting hooked on weed. I'm scared of how it's making me feel now, though.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I wish my mom and sisters had given me more notice about my daughter wanting to contact me. They knew a few days ahead of time that my daughter was going to come see me...I really want those few days. I haven't been any kind of "parent" in 12 years and suddenly - DAUGHTER! We're having a very hard time getting through past issues and getting to know each other all over again. After a bunch of drama yesterday it looks like we'll be taking a contact break. I'm okay with that...we need it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've thought about it, and I think beauty has something to do with Facial Structure, for sure. I think I just don't have the face for it.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I want Spaghetti-Os. With meatballs. I have no idea why.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that while it sucks that no one on dimensions bothered to wish me happy birthday on the 29th, a bunch of people I know on facebook did (a couple dimmers), so it was nice to know i wasnt completely forgotten and shows me who the actual friends are *shrug*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Rowan said:


> I confess that while it sucks that no one on dimensions bothered to wish me happy birthday on the 29th, a bunch of people I know on facebook did (a couple dimmers), so it was nice to know i wasnt completely forgotten and shows me who the actual friends are *shrug*



Did you change your profile in the last year so your birthday doesn't show? You weren't listed on the calendar of birthdays on the 29th. My guess is that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rowan said:


> I confess that while it sucks that no one on dimensions bothered to wish me happy birthday on the 29th, a bunch of people I know on facebook did (a couple dimmers), so it was nice to know i wasnt completely forgotten and shows me who the actual friends are *shrug*


It wasn't listed so how could anyone know?

Happy Birthday (belated) Hope it was great.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wish I could move, change my name, and start over.


----------



## Fuzzy

lovelylady78 said:


> I want Spaghetti-Os. With meatballs. I have no idea why.



There's just something about Spaghetti-Os. Ravioli-Os used to have the same sauce as Spaghetti-Os, until they were purchased by Campbells, and now they taste like Chef Boy-Ar-Dee Ravioli. :huh:


----------



## 1love_emily

IC that I'm learning the "Single Ladies" dance.


----------



## Fuzzy

*shrug* I dunno.. it made me laugh


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I wish I could move, change my name, and start over.



OMG. Same. I totally feel that way.

-----

IC I think my job is killing me. I get home and go to sleep. If it wasn't for my dog, I'd sleep allllll night through. I'm just so exhausted from it.  

IC there's two reasons I stay: cute guys and desperate for a paycheck. 

IC I really miss someone and am working on seeing them again, but I'm afraid that they might not even care if I do or don't 

Aaaaaand... IC I was SO excited when I checked the mail and found that a wig I ordered on the weekend was already in  Suuuuper fast delivery, and a goooorgeous green colour. I tried it on and loved how the green looked on me  Also, I felt damn sexy. I have no idea why, but damn. It was nice. And my mood dropped like Hell right away as soon as I took the wig off. Strange...


----------



## Inhibited

ic: It happened again today... 4th time in row.. I'm on a roll...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Fuzzy said:


> There's just something about Spaghetti-Os. Ravioli-Os used to have the same sauce as Spaghetti-Os, until they were purchased by Campbells, and now they taste like Chef Boy-Ar-Dee Ravioli. :huh:



I remember growing up on Spaghetti-Os with meatballs and realizing the meatless version was vastly inferior and had a much less carnivorous taste.


----------



## Saoirse

IC theres a wonderful hippie girl staying with my boys for a few days and as much as I love her, it makes me feel icky. Cause she soooo awesome and personable and pretty and sweet.

and Im me. one of the guys. a pal.


----------



## Dromond

Saoirse said:


> IC theres a wonderful hippie girl staying with my boys for a few days and as much as I love her, it makes me feel icky. Cause she soooo awesome and personable and pretty and sweet.
> 
> and Im me. one of the guys. a pal.



This won't make you feel any better, but it is the truth nevertheless: when a group of guys take you as "one of the guys," it's a compliment. A show of camaraderie and trust.


----------



## pegz

IC it surprised me that you showed up again. I hate it and love it at the same time. You... break my heart


----------



## Rowan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Did you change your profile in the last year so your birthday doesn't show? You weren't listed on the calendar of birthdays on the 29th. My guess is that has a lot to do with it.





CastingPearls said:


> It wasn't listed so how could anyone know?
> 
> Happy Birthday (belated) Hope it was great.



Nope...havent changed anything, so not sure how that happened  
But thank you ladies!


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I got to see my friend from out of town...he's an ex sheriff's deputy and current special forces....God I love that man, wish I could see him more often than every six months...argh!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that I strongly believe that there are too many coincidences happening to say that something isn't in progress  I'm rather excited to see what unfolds.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, for some reason completely unknown to me, I have become the "bad guy" in my immediate family so none of them are communicating with me in any way, shape, or form...the confession?...I'm so happy I could cry! Yay! A break from family drama. No more phone calls or texts from one family member bitching about another family member. I'm on a vacation from my family and it feels good.


----------



## Rowan

CAMellie said:


> IC that, for some reason completely unknown to me, I have become the "bad guy" in my immediate family so none of them are communicating with me in any way, shape, or form...the confession?...I'm so happy I could cry! Yay! A break from family drama. No more phone calls or texts from one family member bitching about another family member. I'm on a vacation from my family and it feels good.



OMG....there are times that this has happened to me and i cried at first but then SOOOO appreciated it!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Rowan said:


> Nope...havent changed anything, so not sure how that happened
> But thank you ladies!



belated happy birthday!!! I didn't know or I would have wished you happy birthday!


----------



## Rowan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> belated happy birthday!!! I didn't know or I would have wished you happy birthday!



Thank you beautiful!


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I've broken up with the guy I'm married to TWICE now and just two days ago made it clear I want to be on my own and there will be no reconciliation. He's still not getting it. This is emotionally exhausting. I really hope he understands what's happening when I move out. 


FML.


----------



## Mishty

I took a nap yesterday afternoon, was supposed to be from 1 till 2, slept till 6, missed my ride to the Avett Brothers show, might've cried a little bit.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> IC that I've broken up with the guy I'm married to TWICE now and just two days ago made it clear I want to be on my own and there will be no reconciliation. He's still not getting it. This is emotionally exhausting. I really hope he understands what's happening when I move out.
> 
> 
> FML.



I am so sorry, honey. *Major hugs.* I hope both of you get through this as unscathed as possible.


----------



## Saoirse

Dromond said:


> This won't make you feel any better, but it is the truth nevertheless: when a group of guys take you as "one of the guys," it's a compliment. A show of camaraderie and trust.



I know. I love them dearly and I know they love me too. But sometimes I just wanna WOW them, ya know? :blush:


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am so sorry, honey. *Major hugs.* I hope both of you get through this as unscathed as possible.



THanks honey.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that although it almost never bothers me, I'm a bit depressed tonight by the thought of going to bed alone.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I found out last night, if you try to screw over one of your friends in the beginning of a drinking game? They will gang up on you, and make you drink as much as freaking possible. 

*L*ast night we played a drinking game "Circle of Death" or something, and if you picked up a card, and it was an 8, you chose a "Date" and they had to drink everytime you did. I picked the first one, and chose my one gal-pal. 


If you chose an Ace, you got to make a rule...

Within a half hour of playing this game, because I tried to get my friend to drink more, she finally picked another 8 which cancelled out her being my "Date". Then her boyfriend picked an Ace, and it all went downhill.. 

His first rule, was whenever ANYONE drank, *I* had to drink. (Meaning when anyone picked a card that made it so all four of us had to drink, I had to take 4 drinks total. )

Another half hour in, my friend picked up another Ace, and made it a rule that whenever someone lit a cigarette, everyone had to take TWO drinks. _*We are big smokers.. *_ Meaning everytime one of my darling dearest friends lit their cigarette? *Moi* had to take freaking 8 drinks of whatever I was drinking. 


....Two hours worth of game-time, equalled Two large screwdrivers, first strong, second semi-strong.. and 5 bottles of Seagrams wine cooler things. It didn't get me drunk, but I sure as hell felt good after that, hah.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Blackjack said:


> IC that although it almost never bothers me, I'm a bit depressed tonight by the thought of going to bed alone.



***HUGS***


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> IC that although it almost never bothers me, I'm a bit depressed tonight by the thought of going to bed alone.









But seriously, I know how you feel. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I found out last night, if you try to screw over one of your friends in the beginning of a drinking game? They will gang up on you, and make you drink as much as freaking possible.



Sounds like Four Kings, which I love. Remembering the rules gets tricky by the third time you play it in one night, but by then you're drunk enough to not care


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> IC that although it almost never bothers me, I'm a bit depressed tonight by the thought of going to bed alone.



Beej, how many times do I have to tell you that we can fix this?


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that while I'm tired of being single, I'm glad that I have him. 

That makes no sense, and I'm sorry.

But he's an amazing man, and I can't wait to see him.


----------



## 1love_emily

1love_emily said:


> I confess that while I'm tired of being single, I'm glad that I have him.
> 
> That makes no sense, and I'm sorry.
> 
> But he's an amazing man, and I can't wait to see him.



I want to change this confession: I confess that I'm feeling really intense feelings, love like if you will, for someone. I may be truly in love. :wubu:


----------



## Mathias

IC I never Facebook Chat with people because I feel like I'm bothering them. Same goes with texting.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that my sister is in the next room, and I am not sure how to feel.


----------



## penguin

IC that I REALLY need to learn how to teleport.


----------



## danielson123

IC that even though being a 3rd, 5th, or 7th wheel sucks, bringing your dad as your 'date' is even worse. Guaranteed. :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC watching Invader Zim with my friends is so much more fun than watching it alone. 

I also confess that I FINALLY got to watch the movie "Super High Me" and I found it absolutely hilarious! One I'd actually watch again.


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> IC that even though being a 3rd, 5th, or 7th wheel sucks, bringing your dad as your 'date' is even worse. Guaranteed. :doh:



I hear yah. That's why I'm not going to prom with my friends (or at all). I'd be the ninth wheel and even my dad wouldn't go to a prom with me. Instead, I'm going for a weekend away with my mom.


----------



## Scorsese86

IC that I like wearing shirt and tie - like I do today for no purpose other than the fact that I like it. And I am always surprised by people's reactions. They look at me like I am crazy. I mean, the world needs colorful eccentric people like me too. And no, I am not going to a birthday party, wedding party or an interview. I just felt like wearing a shirt and tie.


----------



## Lovelyone

Mathias said:


> IC I never Facebook Chat with people because I feel like I'm bothering them. Same goes with texting.



I do same thing, Mathias. I always feel as if I am disturbing them when they are trying to enjoy their face book time or something. I dunno.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Lovelyone said:


> I do same thing, Mathias. I always feel as if I am disturbing them when they are trying to enjoy their face book time or something. I dunno.



I hear ya. When you book as much face as I do, you have very little time for anything else.  

It could also be that FB chat in its native environment sucks balls; get FB chat on the new Yahoo or Pidgin and it sucks much less. You're nobody on the Internet unless you have at least 3-4 different means of receiving an Instant Message.


----------



## Scorsese86

Mathias said:


> IC I never Facebook Chat with people because I feel like I'm bothering them. Same goes with texting.



I have the same "issue"! Wow, glad to know I am not alone on this!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I was all freaked out week before last because I thought I'd somehow mysteriously dropped 20 pounds and I didn't know why since my activity level has only been less and I've been eating more than ever. 

I went to the doc Saturday and they put me on their scales. Come to find out my scale at home is more than 50 (FIFTY!!! ) pounds off and I've actually gained 30 pounds! LOL. 

Either way doesn't matter, I just found it sort of hilarious that my scales could be off by that much!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i am so absolutely tired and exhausted. Alex got a stomach bug on Thursday and has barely kept anything down since. I got him to the doc today to find out he just has a virus. We got some anti nausea stuff and now Max is running a fever and feeling like crap. No stomach stuff yet. I have been so tired with all this. 
Last week's surgery for Max was postponed and i'm kind of glad since i'd be caring for a post op kid and stomach sick kid. 
I just want to crawl under a rock for a few days and sleep it all off.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC it was nice to sleep with the windows open and hear the balmy breeze blow. IC 2 it was not so fun when the clanging metal mini blinds disrupted my afternoon nap.


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> I hear yah. That's why I'm not going to prom with my friends (or at all). I'd be the ninth wheel and even my dad wouldn't go to a prom with me. Instead, I'm going for a weekend away with my mom.



That's the way to do it. I went to one dance at the beginning of high school and hated it. Having to get all dressed up and anxious for nothing. Instead, go out and do something else those nights. Have some good times, make some great memories. 

Oh yeah, IC sometimes nights home alone beat the crap out of nights out with the gang.


----------



## WVMountainrear

snuggletiger said:


> IC it was nice to sleep with the windows open and hear the balmy breeze blow. IC 2 it was not so fun when the clanging metal mini blinds disrupted my afternoon nap.



I love thought of laying in bed next to an open window with the breeze blowing across me...sounds like a wonderful nap. (Except for the rude awakening, of course.)


----------



## penguin

IC that I'm getting my mojo back and it's freaking fantastic. It's been a week since I stopped taking the pill and I feel _normal_ again. Happy. Motivated. _Wanting_ to clean and organise things again (though maybe that's a sign I'm getting sick ). Singing to my music, dancing about as I do things. I can't believe the pill brought me down so far, so fast.


----------



## Never2fat4me

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was all freaked out week before last because I thought I'd somehow mysteriously dropped 20 pounds and I didn't know why since my activity level has only been less and I've been eating more than ever.
> 
> I went to the doc Saturday and they put me on their scales. Come to find out my scale at home is more than 50 (FIFTY!!! ) pounds off and I've actually gained 30 pounds! LOL.
> 
> Either way doesn't matter, I just found it sort of hilarious that my scales could be off by that much!



Glad to hear you are ok! Sounds like you need some new scales. That is a major error - or maybe it thought it was trying to be nice... 

Chris


----------



## Scorsese86

IC that I've been watching a lot of "Family Ties" lately. It's about fifteen years since I first saw the show, so I don't remember the details. But, seriously, Alex P. Keaton - there's something scary about him. Really scary. You know what? I *am* him!


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> IC that I've been watching a lot of "Family Ties" lately. It's about fifteen years since I first saw the show, so I don't remember the details. But, seriously, Alex P. Keaton - there's something scary about him. Really scary. You know what? I *am* him!


You've reminded me of him from the first post of yours I've ever read. Really.


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I am undisciplined when it comes to my drawing. I need to get on the ball with it.


----------



## penguin

IC I like that I've got my first gold can. Mmm. Golden cans.


----------



## Weirdo890

penguin said:


> IC I like that I've got my first gold can. Mmm. Golden cans.



What is a gold can?


----------



## Heyyou

IC that my haters, stalkers, and those who attempt to bring me down (posting after me, saying things i cant see, etc etc) no longer bother me, and havent for some time.. i just never shared it with anyone, and chances are they will read this, lol (i dont read theirs hehe.) Get on my level!


----------



## Micara

CastingPearls said:


> You've reminded me of him from the first post of yours I've ever read. Really.



I've always thought that too!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> What is a gold can?


Eric, you see below your post count under your username, avatar and location? You have dark green 'cans' and a couple of light green 'cans' of rep. After a certain point you'll get gold 'cans' (each color represents different amounts of rep) and if you get somewhere around 8000 rep you get a big giant sun or star and start all over again.


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Eric, you see below your post count under your username, avatar and location? You have dark green 'cans' and a couple of light green 'cans' of rep. After a certain point you'll get gold 'cans' (each color represents different amounts of rep) and if you get somewhere around 8000 rep you get a big giant sun or star and start all over again.



Thanks for that Elaine. Makes more sense now. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

<--- Oh Mr. Sun, Sun, Mr. Golden Sun... 

Getting closer and closer to sun #2!


----------



## Heyyou

Micara said:


> I've always thought that too!!!



IC, id like to talk to Micara.

I also C that "New Kids On the Block had a bunch of hits, chinese food makes me sick, and i think its fly when girls stop by for the summer, for the summer. I like girls that wear Abercrombie and Fitch, id take them if i had one wish, but shes been gone since that summer, that summer... *Michael J Fox played Alex P Keaton.*" (Stayed all summer then went back home, Macauly Culkin wasn't Home Alone. When I met you I said my name was Rich and You look like a girl from Abercrombie and Fitch.)


----------



## The Orange Mage

penguin said:


> IC I like that I've got my first gold can. Mmm. Golden cans.



IC that I'm dangerously close to getting my first goldie!


----------



## luscious_lulu

penguin said:


> IC I like that I've got my first gold can. Mmm. Golden cans.



I'd rep you, but the gods won't let me...


----------



## penguin

those rep gods like to get in the way, but I'm spreading around what I can today


----------



## Heyyou

luscious_lulu said:


> I'd rep you, but the gods won't let me...





> those rep gods like to get in the way, but I'm spreading around what I can today



Rep each other in spirit, you two.


----------



## 1love_emily

IC that I'm fickle... I have many people who I crush on. Some I like way more than others, but I still have that twinge whenever I think about them. 

IC that I dislike this one guy merely because he's in a relationship with a girl who is no good for him. IC that I'm trying really hard to be cordial, but I feel like I'm screwing up. IC that I keep trying to ignore him, then text him... ignore him, then text him. He's wrecking my emotional stability... and because another person isn't texting me... I'm feeling doubt.

IC that I'm just desperate for someone to love me.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I just set "Non je ne regrette rien" as my alarm.

We'll see just what happens in the morning.


----------



## danielson123

IC I just did one of the dumbest things I've ever done. Left my laptop at almost 10PM to go to the building next door for a drink and left my friend on skype in charge of calling me if somebody tried to swipe it... when I came back, he was in the bathroom and forgot he was on watch.:doh: Luckily nothing happened.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm addicted to Wint-O-Green LifeSavers and further confess that I bought a 3lb 2oz bag of them :eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I was able to get out to my little spiritual escape place, and it was really nice because the snow is starting to melt quick now. My friend is so awesome, we had a picnic and took pictures and just kinda melded into nature. If it keeps up, this will be a good year :]


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> You've reminded me of him from the first post of yours I've ever read. Really.





Micara said:


> I've always thought that too!!!



Well, thank you, lovely women
I take that as a nice compliment.


----------



## danielson123

IC I just bought lunch for a female friend that has a boyfriend just so I didn't have to eat alone.


----------



## rellis10

I confess that even though I'm useless at cooking, I wish I had been cooking for two.


----------



## mossystate

I am way too amused playing with these silver coins. The Morgan dollars in my hand sound like an old west movie. Barkeep!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I just uploaded my very first video on YouTube in response to the Say What Now? thread...and I am still shaking. I do NOT do well with "public" speaking.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Completely and totally addicted to ET by Katy Perry with Kayne. OMG..Love it!


----------



## CAMellie

MisticalMisty said:


> Completely and totally addicted to ET by Katy Perry with Kayne. OMG..Love it!



I have the video favorited and watch it repeatedly. Annoys the hell out of Adrian but boo to him.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that Adrian and I were goofing around on the bed (nooo not that way, pervos) and I was trying to dangle-spit (yes gross I know) and I lost it and it fell into his mouth. That was 20 minutes ago and I have just now stopped laughing so hard I was sobbing.

Yes...I apologized profusely - once I could breathe again.


----------



## Fuzzy

I wonder how many golden suns are possible to get..  Getting one is hard enough.


----------



## danielson123

IC I'm going to a wedding next weekend without a date. Sucks.


----------



## Rowan

IC that having been sick due to allergies the last few days, ive been coughing and heaving from it, and it pulled some muscles in my neck. Went to the chiropractor yesterday, but still hasnt helped yet. Cant take this many muscle relaxers as i am cuz i take two and then it knocks me out for a couple hours and then im up again for a while...then hurting again. *sigh* I hate my body.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I had to take a day off work for my body to rest from the stress of work  My body was not working right and taking a break definitely helped to a degree. Sucks that I've already used 6 of my 10 e-days, though.


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that I really want a boyfriend.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i watched that coupon obsessed show on TLC last night. Other than buying thousands of items in a single trip, it sort of made me feel like i could do more to save a buck for my family. I do watch sales and buy most stuff while it's on sale but i could do more i think. I don't think i could be that coupon crazy though. (plus we don't have space to stock up on stuff. Costco trips max out our dinky apartment kitchen)


----------



## Inhibited

ic: I'm officially unemployed ..


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I'm going to get on the ball about drawing tomorrow. My life-drawing class is getting me pumped!


----------



## danielson123

IC I haven't used my voice in over 12 hours... and probably won't for at least another 18...


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> IC i watched that coupon obsessed show on TLC last night. Other than buying thousands of items in a single trip, it sort of made me feel like i could do more to save a buck for my family. I do watch sales and buy most stuff while it's on sale but i could do more i think. I don't think i could be that coupon crazy though. (plus we don't have space to stock up on stuff. Costco trips max out our dinky apartment kitchen)



We don't have coupons like that here. I wish we did sometimes!


----------



## Never2fat4me

1love_emily said:


> I confess that I really want a boyfriend.



IC I wish I were young enough again to help out with that!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC now that spring is here, I feel so much more happy and alive. I feel much more optimistic, hopefuly, like.. a brand new Megan! It's so weird! x3


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Never2fat4me said:


> IC I wish I were young enough again to help out with that!



Or close enough :/

IC that I absolutely love deer jerky! :eat2:


----------



## WVMountainrear

I confess that there are so many things that I'd like to confess that I don't even know where to start. :bounce:


----------



## MisticalMisty

HottiMegan said:


> IC i watched that coupon obsessed show on TLC last night. Other than buying thousands of items in a single trip, it sort of made me feel like i could do more to save a buck for my family. I do watch sales and buy most stuff while it's on sale but i could do more i think. I don't think i could be that coupon crazy though. (plus we don't have space to stock up on stuff. Costco trips max out our dinky apartment kitchen)



To me..that show is just about hoarding of new crap instead of trash. 



Inhibited said:


> ic: I'm officially unemployed ..



I am so sorry. I hope that you find something quickly!


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC now that spring is here, I feel so much more happy and alive. I feel much more optimistic, hopefuly, like.. a brand new Megan! It's so weird! x3



I'm so glad! It's nice to see you so happy and optimistic.


----------



## CAMellie

rg770Ibanez said:


> Or close enough :/
> 
> IC that I absolutely love deer jerky! :eat2:



I adore venison jerky. I haven't had it in years, though. Not too many deer wander into Sacramento so I can kill them and dehydrate their flesh. Stupid deer.


----------



## Zandoz

IC...it's been a weird couple of days...yesterday I was menatlly exhausted, but physically had more energy than usual...last night I could not get to sleep for hours, and when I finally did I had a very vivid dream that persisted after being partially awakened a couple times...today I am physically and mentally exhausted, and I don't feel like doing anything but stare into space.


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC it's time for a little hour-and-a-half nap!


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC now that spring is here, I feel so much more happy and alive. I feel much more optimistic, hopefuly, like.. a brand new Megan! It's so weird! x3



I feel the same, but it's now that autumn is here! No more horrible heat, lovely crisp mornings  And not being on the pill or other hormonal birth control helps, too.



lovelylady78 said:


> I confess that there are so many things that I'd like to confess that I don't even know where to start. :bounce:



Start with the juicy ones. Or the ones that involve you being naked, if for some reason they're not the same.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I had forgotten that my psychiatrist had raised the dosage of my Klonopin to 2mg. They were 1mg and I was supposed to take 2 of those at a time. Out of habit I popped 2 of the new ones. I'm feeling pretty groovy right now, I must say.


----------



## nettie

Zandoz said:


> IC...it's been a weird couple of days...yesterday I was menatlly exhausted, but physically had more energy than usual...last night I could not get to sleep for hours, and when I finally did I had a very vivid dream that persisted after being partially awakened a couple times...today I am physically and mentally exhausted, and I don't feel like doing anything but stare into space.



Zanny!!! :wubu:

Sorry to hear about your exhaustion.


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm so tired! But I have a Skype date in an hour... it's nap time.


----------



## Zandoz

nettie said:


> Zanny!!! :wubu:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your exhaustion.




Thank you my friend.:wubu:


----------



## SMA413

IC that the guy at Red Mango totally made my day by calling me gorgeous and beautiful. I know he was fishing for tips, but still. LOL


----------



## StaySafeTonight

IC that I'm uber proud of myself. I just got back from doing a presentation on our modern culture and the issue of lost identities and how/why to find/recover one... towards the end I talked on my own personal experiences, and even went on a long tangent about my preferences for plus size (and beyond!) women- I got a standing ovation from a lecture hall full of maybe two hundred people.

Okay, done gushing!


----------



## herin

IC that I can't get the jalepeno hotness off my hands. I've washed them numerous times.


----------



## JoyJoy

No Glee thread?? Maybe I just missed it. Can't resist posting this here, though: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gawz2eKdsJo&feature=fvsr

Not totally crazy about the lyrics, but I love the sentiment..and they're so cute!


----------



## goofy girl

StaySafeTonight said:


> IC that I'm uber proud of myself. I just got back from doing a presentation on our modern culture and the issue of lost identities and how/why to find/recover one... towards the end I talked on my own personal experiences, and even went on a long tangent about my preferences for plus size (and beyond!) women- I got a standing ovation from a lecture hall full of maybe two hundred people.
> 
> Okay, done gushing!



*GOOFY GIRL LIKES THIS*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

herin said:


> IC that I can't get the jalepeno hotness off my hands. I've washed them numerous times.



The secret to getting the garlic smell off your hands is to rub them on the kitchen sink faucet- don't know if that will help with jalapenos but seems like it might be worth a try


----------



## Heyyou

IC that Im singing along to "Toto" by Africa while drinking a Pepsi Max, and im "going to take some time to do the things we never haaa-aaaaa-aaaave."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Heyyou said:


> IC that Im singing along to "Toto" by Africa while drinking a Pepsi Max, and im "going to take some time to do the things we never haaa-aaaaa-aaaave."



And on that note, I have been listening to Toto tonight too....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f-cEM1l7Ks


----------



## MisticalMisty

JoyJoy said:


> No Glee thread?? Maybe I just missed it. Can't resist posting this here, though:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gawz2eKdsJo&feature=fvsr
> 
> Not totally crazy about the lyrics, but I love the sentiment..and they're so cute!



Yes! http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65471

Join the fun!


----------



## CleverBomb

herin said:


> IC that I can't get the jalepeno hotness off my hands. I've washed them numerous times.


Scrub your hands with a paste of baking soda?

That or use straight dish soap, and leave it on for a few minutes. 

Not sure if either will work, but that's what I'd try.

-Rusty


----------



## Heyyou

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> And on that note, I have been listening to Toto tonight too....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f-cEM1l7Ks



IC... Mr. Mister, "Kyrie" as in _Kyrie en et lais,_ a very 80s night? 
EDIT: Kyrie eleison, kyrie eleison, kyrie

The wind blows hard against this mountain side, across the sea into my soul
It reaches into where I cannot hide, setting my feet upon the road

My heart is old, it holds my memories, my body burns a gemlike flame
Somewhere between the soul and soft machine, is where I find myself again

Chorus:
Kyrie eleison, down the road that I must travel
Kyrie eleison, through the darkness of the night
Kyrie eleison, where I'm going will you follow
Kyrie eleison, on a highway in the light

When I was young I thought of growing old, of what my life would mean to me
Would I have followed down my chosen road, or only wished what I could be

(chorus repeats out...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHXgHjDOxUM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Heyyou said:


> IC... Mr. Mister, "Kyrie" as in _Kyrie en et lais,_ a very 80s night?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHXgHjDOxUM



Every once in a while, I need an 80s night. Madonna at other times 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHHUhcV2eVY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWTDR6ztcnQ&feature=relmfu


----------



## Heyyou

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Every once in a while, I need an 80s night. Madonna at other times
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHHUhcV2eVY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWTDR6ztcnQ&feature=relmfu



John Parr - St Elmo's Fire (Man In Motion), official video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVf4_WglzWA

:bow:


----------



## penguin

IC I'm ecstatic to have worked out the info dump-writer's block issue I was having. Time to churn it out, now. C'mon, novel!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm pissed, we were supposed to get severe storms [lots of rain, golfball sized hail, minor tornadoes possible] tonight and tomorrow. Tomorrow it's going to be 80+ outside, and according to the weathermen's "Future Forcast" thing, it doesn't look like I'll be getting CRAP! 


:doh: Augh!


----------



## Heyyou

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm pissed, we were supposed to get severe storms [lots of rain, golfball sized hail, minor tornadoes possible] tonight and tomorrow. Tomorrow it's going to be 80+ outside, and according to the weathermen's "Future Forcast" thing, it doesn't look like I'll be getting CRAP!
> 
> 
> :doh: Augh!



IC, send some of that down here. Im genuinely scared of when it gets HOT down here in FL!

Even our "not so hot" days are high 80s/90 today.. 95 if my Buick is to be believed.


----------



## JoyJoy

MisticalMisty said:


> Yes! http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65471
> 
> Join the fun!



Thank you! I hate the search feature here! I spent 15 minutes trying to find that thread. Search here never finds what I'm looking for!


----------



## Allie Cat

IC I went on a kind-of date last night, and the guy seemed nice enough... but I don't have any feelings toward him really. I hope it doesn't upset him too much when I tell him.


----------



## Scorsese86

IC that I had a great night last night. Me and my politics professor spent the evening drinking and discussing politics. 

Yes, I am weird.


----------



## Linda

Scorsese86 said:


> IC that I had a great night last night. Me and my politics professor spent the evening drinking and discussing politics.
> 
> Yes, I am weird.





Not weird....awesome is more like it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

JoyJoy said:


> Thank you! I hate the search feature here! I spent 15 minutes trying to find that thread. Search here never finds what I'm looking for!



If you suspect you might know what's in the title of the thread, it's easy.  If you click on Advanced Search, you can click on "search entire posts" and change it to "search titles only," and then at the bottom "show results as threads."

Using the keyword "glee" and searching this way pulled up the Glee thread right away.  I really hope that helps. It's helped my searching quite a bit here.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I spent a crapload at WalMart on nothing special, lol. I'm hoping this helps me out in the long run, though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I am feeling supercool with my new virgin mobile rumor phone


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am thisclose to giving myself a Spring break from school.


----------



## mszwebs

I confess that I need to get off my ass and start packing for my road trip this Wednesday night...even though I'm not sure where we're going yet lol.

Possibly Memphis and Nashville...possibly Toronto...possibly who knows?


----------



## Blackjack

mszwebs said:


> I confess that I need to get off my ass and start packing for my road trip this Wednesday night...even though I'm not sure where we're going yet lol.
> 
> Possibly Memphis and Nashville...possibly Toronto...possibly who knows?



Ahem......


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> Ahem......



Kevin.

There is no way to accomplish that in less than 4 days lol.


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that I'm obsessed with the song "Animal" by Neon Trees


----------



## *Ravenous*

IC that I am a huge Tim and Eric fan:bow:


----------



## lalatx

IC I talked to my father's side of the family (not my father as no one knows where he is at the moment) for the 1st time since I was 4 yrs old thanks to facebook. 
Not sure how everything is going to pan out but I am going to give this reconnection business a shot. Hopefully going to Missouri to visit towards the end of the year.


----------



## MisticalMisty

lalatx said:


> IC I talked to my father's side of the family (not my father as no one knows where he is at the moment) for the 1st time since I was 4 yrs old thanks to facebook.
> Not sure how everything is going to pan out but I am going to give this reconnection business a shot. Hopefully going to Missouri to visit towards the end of the year.



Wow...me too. Actually, I found my sister, father and step mother.

I wish you all the best!


----------



## penguin

IC that I'm sick and would like to be pampered while I get better.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that I hate thnderstorms. Well... I hate going out in them and I hate having to shower during one. I've had way too many close calls to ever enjoy it. So I hate that storm season is here


----------



## pegz

IC that it's not even 6:30AM and I've already listened to AC/DC and Ted Nugent this morning... my oh my... what sort of day is this going to be????


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I'm tired, stressed and feel like either crying, going on stress leave or quitting my job.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I feel insanely unattractive and don't know what to do about it


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I hurt my thigh muscles yesterday when I had to fireman-carry my mothers medium-sized 53lb dog down into the basement for a tornado warning. 

I also Confess, one of the [many] tornadoes we got yesterday came down [what looks to be] 5 miles away from where I was, and not even a small city block away from my aunts house, which is little more than a modified trailor home. 


..I really hope this isn't a preview of what summer is going to be like. I mean, I know someone pissed off Mother Nature, but _wow_.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I am thoroughly amused at how predictable some people can be- right down to the minute almost. Oh, it's Tuesday morning? He should be texting me in 3...2...1...


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Ic that I am incredibly tired of having my behavior monitored and getting calls about why I posted something. Seriously wondering if a person can get a restraining order based on online harassment...


----------



## CarlaSixx

FGF, you actually can do that. I've had it done and so have friends of mine. It's not a bad idea to look into it.

----
IC I had such a hard day at work today. I even ended up taking an anxiety attack. My supervisor even pulled me aside to tell me I should look into talking to a doctor about getting some medication or something for it, seeing as not only is it a high stress environment, but I was also somehow triggered into an anxiety attack out of nowhere.



When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that, about five minutes ago, I realized it's kinda ironic that I find "stuckage" (or, the inhibition of movement due to a barrier effect created by a person's size/weight) a turn on, considering I have a pretty bad phobia towards entrapment.



fatgirlflyin said:


> Ic that I am incredibly tired of having my behavior monitored and getting calls about why I posted something. Seriously wondering if a person can get a restraining order based on online harassment...



Strictly online harassment, hard if not impossible (The Internet is Anonymous, Anonymous is Legion). But you mentioned phone calls, which is real world, and that's something you can restrain against.


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that I can't love you because you're not Edward Cullen. 

LULZ JK

I love you because you're not Edward Sullen-Like-A-Cullen. I love you because you are you.

There's a song about not being Edward Cullen. It's called "I'm Not Edward Cullen" by Hank Green. It's super funny. Both of his albums are  if you want cute, nerdy music this is it!


----------



## shinyapple

I confess that I really, really, really want a micro giraffe like the one from the DirecTV commercials. 

Please? I'll even buy it a little giraffe house and little giraffe food and everything. How cute would it be?!?!


----------



## CastingPearls

shinyapple said:


> I confess that I really, really, really want a micro giraffe like the one from the DirecTV commercials.
> 
> Please? I'll even buy it a little giraffe house and little giraffe food and everything. How cute would it be?!?!


OMG ME TOO!!!!! With the little towel around its neck when it's done on the treadmill amirite???


----------



## Your Plump Princess

shinyapple said:


> I confess that I really, really, really want a micro giraffe like the one from the DirecTV commercials.
> 
> Please? I'll even buy it a little giraffe house and little giraffe food and everything. How cute would it be?!?!


Zomg Yay! I'm not alone in my adoration for the Mini-Giraffe! :wubu:


----------



## shinyapple

CastingPearls said:


> OMG ME TOO!!!!! With the little towel around its neck when it's done on the treadmill amirite???



Exactly! It makes me want to go all Elmira from Tiny Toons on it.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

IC I'm watching Star Trek and eating fast food right now. I'm quite pleased with this.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I just chatted with my dad on Facebook. I haven't spoken to him since 2004. It was great and I hope that we can continue to get to know one another again.

Facebook rocks!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My cousin Taryn told me I'm his favorite of all his cousins, and it honestly made me want to cry a little inside. I haven't spent much time with him these past few years, but I'm trying to now that he's out of the Navy. I grew up with him, basically, because I was _always_ over doing yard-work [as "Punishment" ] but it still really just took me by such a ... surprise.


----------



## mszwebs

I confess that I should be packing to go to Memphis (or shaving my legs, or finding my missing W2 so I can file my damn taxes, which hasn't been a concern until now because I owe, so I wasn't getting a refund and I thought I had both of them, but apparently I am WRONG) but instead, I find myself sucked in by the internet yet AGAIN.

But I'm looking at stuff to do in Memphis, so I think that counts.

Hit me up if you're there this weekend!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i confess...that i love techno.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

CastingPearls said:


> OMG ME TOO!!!!! With the little towel around its neck when it's done on the treadmill amirite???



Opulence. I has it.


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> I just chatted with my dad on Facebook. I haven't spoken to him since 2004. It was great and I hope that we can continue to get to know one another again.
> 
> Facebook rocks!


 

That's really cool, Misty! I reconnected with long last family on Facebook as well. It's a trip.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Surlysomething said:


> That's really cool, Misty! I reconnected with long last family on Facebook as well. It's a trip.



Thank you..I am feeling really blessed right now!


----------



## lalatx

IC I received a new nickname at work today... Morgy and b.c the people I work with are sick bastards like myself they came up with a saying... Morgy when a orgy is not enough. Not quite sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm 21, and I still don't like sleeping anywhere but my own bed at my Dads house, or my Moms.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I really am the last person in the world to realize when I am getting hit on and the like. And it's really a bother


----------



## danielson123

IC I got invited to this wedding without being given a plus 1. But I'm determined not to leave the reception that way.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I found an apartment and moving out by May 1 (or sooner if the landlord will pro-rate the rent) and the packing alone is almost - ALMOST- enough to make me want to stay in my marriage. So far I have shit shoved into 4 re-usable shopping bags, 3 trash bags, and two boxes; one labeled "stuff from the shelf' and one labeled "crap and other stuff'.


Oh yeah, this is gonna be an awesome move.


----------



## Allie Cat

goofy girl said:


> IC that I found an apartment and moving out by May 1 (or sooner if the landlord will pro-rate the rent) and the packing alone is almost - ALMOST- enough to make me want to stay in my marriage. So far I have shit shoved into 4 re-usable shopping bags, 3 trash bags, and two boxes; one labeled "stuff from the shelf' and one labeled "crap and other stuff'.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, this is gonna be an awesome move.



Sounds like my last move. I ended up leaving quite a bit behind by accident in the rush (evictions and lack of money will do that to ya...).

I miss my back massager! ;~;


----------



## Dmitra

goofy girl said:


> Oh yeah, this is gonna be an awesome move.





Alicia Rose said:


> I miss my back massager! ;~;



Lost my beloved Monopoly game (was Xmas gift) and The Monkees video tapes to a moving experience similar in awfulness quotient these. Sorry, ladies.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic that I am wearing shorts for the first time in a long time. I went out to go shopping and had to squint at my extreme white legs. They're ghostly white! Shades helped lol


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I can't wait until I see my sister so I can punch her in her backstabbing, lying face! And THEN I'll hurt her. I guess she forgot all the times she tried to take me on and I kicked her ass.


----------



## Fuzzy

Niacin flush. Its like the endless fun of bashing your skull against a wall.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I broke my promise to my loved ones and cut myself.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I have the most wonderful friends & I feel very loved. :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I wish I knew how to sew. I bought 3 different fabircs yesterday to make summer dresses, and I don't even have a clue about how to PROPERLY sew anything. I don'T even know if I bought enough fabric.


----------



## The Orange Mage

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I wish I knew how to sew. I bought 3 different fabircs yesterday to make summer dresses, and I don't even have a clue about how to PROPERLY sew anything. I don'T even know if I bought enough fabric.



I feel ya...I'm teetering on the edge of taking the plunge into sewing.  I blame Etsy for filling my head with ideas.


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Orange Mage said:


> I feel ya...I'm teetering on the edge of taking the plunge into sewing.  I blame Etsy for filling my head with ideas.



Etsy is pretty cool. For me, it'S fueled by the fact that I don't like ANY dresses in stores. Might as well pay less to make something that fits better than their dresses do, and look just as shitty. I'm not interested in paying 80$ for a dress in store that looks awful and fits awful, when I bought thread and fabric for 12$ in all, and I can at least make it more to my measurements, even though it'll still suck cuz I'm a noob


----------



## Zandoz

IC...that it's hard for me to resist responding to some of the ______ in Hyde Park. I ended up not liking me the last time I went there.


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> Etsy is pretty cool. For me, it'S fueled by the fact that I don't like ANY dresses in stores. Might as well pay less to make something that fits better than their dresses do, and look just as shitty. I'm not interested in paying 80$ for a dress in store that looks awful and fits awful, when I bought thread and fabric for 12$ in all, and I can at least make it more to my measurements, even though it'll still suck cuz I'm a noob



Price is the big reason that i have sewn so many of my clothes over the years. Look out for coupons at your fabric store, it helps save a load! I have made some awesome dresses for as little as $4. I buy patterns as a jumping off point just to get the general shape down. I also deconstruct clothes that I like to remake it.
I haven't made my own clothes in a while.(Thanks to my busy toddler) I did make a swim top last summer because i didn't want to spend $60+ for an unflattering thing to swim in. I get complimented every time i wear my swim top. It cost me maybe $20 and a few hours of my time.





I wish you luck if you chose to start sewing. It is fun. I love having one of a kind type clothes.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I haven't written any poetry in five years, since I was at college and got rejected for a selective poetry class. I write a poem again today... and in showing it to people I feel more vulnerable than I do completely naked. It's terrifying.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I can't stop thinking about someone I should not be thinking about.


----------



## goofy girl

lovelylady78 said:


> I can't stop thinking about someone I should not be thinking about.



I hate that. And love it.


----------



## CleverBomb

I just made a post that will either pass unnoticed or start a flame war. 

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls

CleverBomb said:


> I just made a post that will either pass unnoticed or start a flame war.
> 
> -Rusty


<Find more posts by Clever Bomb> hmm ..runs off.....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Nature is confusing the hell out of me, yes, even as a Midwesterner. 

I Can't believe we've already had 14 tornadoes touch down in my state, and as of tonight we were in a WINTER STORM Warning. Oh, and then by next week Tuesday it's supposed to be in the 70's. THIS. IS. NOT. NORMAL! _* /Head-Desk
*_


----------



## CarlaSixx

Watching HP7a was the best thing to happen to me all day. Really, doing anything would have been. It's that bad these days. But ah well. At least sweet dreams will follow :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I just can't relax, I've been on edge for the past week, and I don't even know why. Just so many thoughts, so many many thoughts, always running around in my head. I'm afraid I'm close to like.. freaking out. 


Oooh. Bonus Confession! 
<3 IC I'm psyched that the snow is starting to melt already!


----------



## snuggletiger

IC looking forward to lunch


----------



## liz (di-va)

IC that I experienced nice old-fashioned gallantry from (wait for it) two bros at (wait for it) McDonald's recently. One held one door open for me, then the other guy the other door, and both waited until I was out of the restaurant before entering. Was striking.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic alex and I have watched ponyo at least three times this week. It's a really cute movie but I can't see how a mom in her right mind would leave a 5 year old all alone during a natural disaster. I know its fiction but that is annoying of the movie. It's pretty good otherwise.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Ic alex and I have watched ponyo at least three times this week. It's a really cute movie but I can't see how a mom in her right mind would leave a 5 year old all alone during a natural disaster. I know its fiction but that is annoying of the movie. It's pretty good otherwise.


I LOVE that movie and I wonder about that too--not to mention how Ponyo and all her sisters are either practically criminally neglected or imprisoned in a maximim security aquarium with an absentee mother. 

Her father scares me and reminds me of an actor I can't figure out yet.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm thinking about not inviting my daughter to my wedding.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> I LOVE that movie and I wonder about that too--not to mention how Ponyo and all her sisters are either practically criminally neglected or imprisoned in a maximim security aquarium with an absentee mother.
> 
> Her father scares me and reminds me of an actor I can't figure out yet.



Her father reminds me of David Bowie from Labyrinth.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Her father reminds me of David Bowie from Labyrinth.


It just came to me---a combo of him and Richard Lewis the neurotic comedian.

EDT: I just realized 'neurotic comedian' is redundant.


----------



## danielson123

IC I just want to hold hands. Just once.


----------



## CarlaSixx

TOday, 4-20, would have been a great day to not be single.  sigh. Maybe next year.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

IC I'm just really tired of seeing that "it appears you have not posted" message at the top of the page, so I'm typing this. <sigh>


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I don't know where my car keys are.


----------



## Fuzzy

I bought a Kindle and had it shipped 2nd day air.


----------



## mossystate

I confess I think this kid on American Idol sounds like a bleating goat televangelist with not great at all pitch.


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> I bought a Kindle and had it shipped 2nd day air.


You're going to LOVE it and don't believe the naysayers--you will still love real books too.


----------



## mel

my plan worked. i am good.


----------



## 1love_emily

1) After much jiggling, wiggling, hoping and squeezing, I got my new skinny jeans on. They are super cute! But a little tighter than I was imagining. I love skinny jeans so much!

2) I love all of new Glee's songs.... like Raise Your Glass by the Warblers and Baby by Chord Overstreet/Trouty Mouth and more <3

3) The only song that I can really listen to right now is "What the Hell"... I can play it on trombone too.

4) I got a new bumper sticker for my trombone case, and it's for the University of Nebraska Huskers  Go Big Red!


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC that today I have been CLEAN + SOBER 15 years- that includes holidays + weekends + I am gratefuL


----------



## luscious_lulu

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC that today I have been CLEAN + SOBER 15 years- that includes holidays + weekends + I am gratefuL



Congrats! That is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## HottiMegan

This is for those of you who want a petite lap giraffe 
http://www.petitelapgiraffe.com/index.php


----------



## Smushygirl

mossystate said:


> I confess I think this kid on American Idol sounds like a bleating goat televangelist with not great at all pitch.



I confess I think they all sound like that.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

HottiMegan said:


> This is for those of you who want a petite lap giraffe
> http://www.petitelapgiraffe.com/index.php



Opulence. I wants it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm addicted to Manga, Anime, and Pocky ................ again. 
:doh:


----------



## 1love_emily

I don't know how to talk to him anymore :/


----------



## Zandoz

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC that today I have been CLEAN + SOBER 15 years- that includes holidays + weekends + I am gratefuL




Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I didn't study for my math test, but I still scored 107% on it!


----------



## CAMellie

Weirdo890 said:


> IC that I didn't study for my math test, but I still scored 107% on it!



Congrats!
IC that I am very impressed by this.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC that today I have been CLEAN + SOBER 15 years- that includes holidays + weekends + I am gratefuL



That is truly something to be proud of. Huge Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Saoirse

My bestie's sister owns and operates a diner thats been in her family for years (she bought it from her grandparents). Since its right down the road from the bestie's house, we go there quite often. I like going in there and knowing that his sister is cooking up our food however we want it and his other sister or mom is serving and shooting the shit with customers. its such a cool place! There's one booth thats bigger than all the others and that's where family sits. Whenever we go in, we sit at the family booth, with whoever else might be sitting there.

Theres a group of guys that come in pretty regularly and they sit at the big booth too. Last week, me and the bestie were just finishing up breakfast when some of those guys came in. Since Bestie had already met one of the guys, they sat in the big booth with us. We were just about to leave, so I wasnt really paying attention.

20 minutes after we leave, I get a text from the sister saying she just got me a date. Turns out, she thought one of the guys that sat with us would be perfect for me. She told him about me and he was all for it! 

We've gone out a few times since them, and each time has been really fun. There was an immediate physical attraction (dudes got a nice body) and we totally bumped uglies on the second date. I kept telling myself that I wasnt gonna go that far so soon, since it never worked out in the past... but I couldnt help myself!

Now IC he's totally not the type of guy I go for at all. Hes a few years older (which me likey), total country boy, hick, hillbilly, owns and drives multiple trucks and big equipment, frequently covered in car oil (hes a mechanic), knows how to operate carnival rides (he also works for a carnival!), listens to country music, lives in dirty shorts and a hat. He also has a young daughter, who he loves so much and it shows whenever he talks about it. Its so cute!!

Also... (and Im not sure how to say this without sounding rude)... he's simple? He's not stupid. He graduated high school and give him a busted up truck and he'll fix it. But he's... simple. Basically, hes Mark from the show Roseanne. He's Mark to a T.

Im usually going after long haired hippies, who play multiple instruments and smoke weed regularly (he doesnt do drugs and only drinks occasionally). In fact, the guy I was talking to before "Mark" (haha) was just that.

But hes totally adorable in his own way. He said some really sweet things to me as we were getting down and dirty. Im not one to be shy about getting naked for sexy time, but he made it well known that he wanted to see ALL of me and when he did, he liked it 

We've hung out 4 times in the past week, texting daily. I leave for my San Fran vaca today, so I guess we'll see what happens when I get back. I have a strong feeling that we'll be hanging out more


----------



## rg770Ibanez

IC that yesterday in the middle of little five points while wearing white shorts I crapped my pants. Needless to say I was going commando


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I woke up to two text messages today from someone I know.

The first was enjoyably dirty.

The second, sent one minute later, was "Oh man wrong person :-("

I'm not sure if this is more depressing or hilarious.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm horribly addicted to tumblr... I'd get my own page, but it'd be blank, and I'd be following everybody. :doh:


----------



## rellis10

IC i'm in a random really happy mood! Then i became uncharacteristically giddy because i found out i could download the one wrestling show of the year i look forward to....Chikara King of Trios!

*is such a child*


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I'm moving into an apartment tomorrow and going to live alone for the first time in my life.

I'm sad about the situation and the people affected by my decisions, but unbelievably excited about time of self discovery


----------



## goofy girl

Weirdo890 said:


> IC that I didn't study for my math test, but I still scored 107% on it!



IC that I'm so bad at math that I don't even understand how you can score 107%???


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

He got 100% right and then extra credit? That'd be my guess.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I woke up to two text messages today from someone I know.
> The first was enjoyably dirty.
> The second, sent one minute later, was "Oh man wrong person :-("
> I'm not sure if this is more depressing or hilarious.


hilarious!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am seriously looking forward to Adrian's employee discount from Sears that can be used at K-Mart. I'm a K-Mart junkie and proud of it!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Icwas so damn high tonight (still am a bit) that I don't remember parts of tonight. Awesome. 
But now I wanna ravage someone's body. Almost anyone will do. 

Weed makes me into a filthy slut.


----------



## penguin

IC I'd send Blackjack dirty messages if he gave me his number


----------



## SMA413

CarlaSixx said:


> Weed makes me into a filthy slut.





penguin said:


> IC I'd send Blackjack dirty messages if he gave me his number



Ditto to both of these. :blush: :batting:

IC that I had way too many bkfst tacos this morning.  :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> IC I'd send Blackjack dirty messages if he gave me his number





SMA413 said:


> Ditto to both of these. :blush: :batting:
> 
> IC that I had way too many bkfst tacos this morning.  :eat2:



My PM box is always open here and on Facebook, ladies. Just sayin'. :batting:


----------



## CAMellie

IC...in all honesty...that I wish we were allowed to kill ONE person with impunity. Just...one. Cause I would so be on my way to New Mexico right now.


----------



## Allie Cat

CAMellie said:


> IC...in all honesty...that I wish we were allowed to kill ONE person with impunity. Just...one. Cause I would so be on my way to New Mexico right now.



o.o who do you want ded?


----------



## Fuzzy

Happiness is a self-propelled lawn mower.


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> IC I'd send Blackjack dirty messages if he gave me his number



Me too. Ohhhhhhh to be 20 something again. lol:blush:


----------



## CAMellie

Alicia Rose said:


> o.o who do you want ded?



The creature was called "Roy" by those that called themselves the creature's parents.


----------



## danielson123

IC I'm afraid of ending up like my father. Old, alone, and has no idea how sad of a person he really is.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic that I love my boys dearly but I sure enjoy it when they go to bed.
I also C that I haven't gotten the easter basket junk for the boys. I'll go to the 24hr walmart and get something tonight after the movie I'm watching.


----------



## Blackjack

"Countrycide" : Torchwood :: "Home" : The X-Files


----------



## Mishty

I confess after Easter brunch this afternoon, I convinced a certain girl to sneak off to the creek with me, after we had hidden the eggs and fool around till we heard the stampeding egg hunters running down toward the meadow. 

I think I have a thing for flowery dresses.


----------



## Sweetie

I confess that I missed the "Single" in the title of this thread...sorry.:doh:


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that I want to send dirty messages to this one guy every hour on the hour just to see if I can finally get him to respond the way I want him too...

All though, last night he called me beautiful, so I suppose I should be content  and I am quite content with him :blush:


----------



## penguin

IC I like sending dirty messages. I like flirting. I like teasing...but it's always with the intent of following through. You know, if I can


----------



## 1love_emily

penguin said:


> IC I like sending dirty messages. I like flirting. I like teasing...but it's always with the intent of following through. You know, if I can



Me too! Amen sista. I'd add to your rep, but the rep gods are unhappy with me, apparently.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I really want to buy an Angry Birds plush piggy ever since i saw it at Toys R Us! You squeeze his heads and makes the piggy noises that they make in the game. I really want it, i have no idea why!


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I went for an hour-and-a-half-long walk with my mom on Saturday, and at one point a very cute boy on a motorcycle drove past, going away from us... about ten minutes later he came back going the other way, and smiled at me as he drove past


----------



## SMA413

IC that I had a crazy hot sex dream about a guy that i've known for YEARS and have never thought of in that way. The weirdest part was that it took place in a house I lived in probably 14 years ago. Gotta love the randomness of your subconscious and all the shit that throws together.


----------



## Zandoz

SMA413 said:


> IC that I had a crazy hot sex dream about a guy that i've known for YEARS and have never thought of in that way. The weirdest part was that it took place in a house I lived in probably 14 years ago. Gotta love the randomness of your subconscious and all the shit that throws together.



Ain't that the truth! I generally do not remember my dreams, but it seems like the ones I do remember frequently feature folks and places from my past...but the folks in the dreams would have never been around in those places together...like my late best friend and my wife back in my home town as it was when I was a kid...he passed away 6 years before I met her, and neither were in my home town as it is in the dreams.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC the idea of 3 dates with 3 different people this week has me kind of xcited. I'm hoping at least one of them happens.


----------



## 1love_emily

I want to serenade a boy with Teenage Dreams by Katy Perry


----------



## CastingPearls

1love_emily said:


> I want to serenade a boy with Teenage Dreams by Katy Perry


How 'bout a teenage boy serenading you with Teenage Dream?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm_n3hg-Gbg


----------



## CarlaSixx

1love_emily said:


> I want to serenade a boy with Teenage Dreams by Katy Perry



I imagine a certain boy serenading it to me, actually 

This boy exactly:
_
(Skip to 4:05 to get past all the long stuff... unless you wanna learn a cool music trick)_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kp6X5kK14E

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

To be honest, I imagine more doing a duet with him to this song rather than be serenaded... but I seem to do that with every song I like from an artist I like. :blush:

But no, really... I have a maaaajor crush on this dude lately. WTF. Not my usual, but just as amazing


----------



## AuntHen

IC I have a really awesome confession I would like to make but I am waiting on my co-confessor... hum dee dum dum


----------



## SMA413

IC that I haven't been able to sleep more than 4 or 5 hours at a time lately. Idk what the deal is but it's wearing my out. It's probably because my work schedule changed and it's throwing me off. I love sleep and I miss our 8 hour love affairs.  So now I've been kinda cranky lately and I hate it.


----------



## pegz

IC my thoughts have been in the gutter lately.... and ohhhhh boy oohhh boy do I mean deep in the gutter............


----------



## penguin

pegz said:


> IC my thoughts have been in the gutter lately.... and ohhhhh boy oohhh boy do I mean deep in the gutter............



My friends told me that I don't just spend time in the gutter, I'm there so much I rent out real estate


----------



## Zandoz

pegz said:


> IC my thoughts have been in the gutter lately.... and ohhhhh boy oohhh boy do I mean deep in the gutter............



IC....I always like having company


----------



## CAMellie

IC that the amount of time until our wedding seems to be *flying* by!


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic that i check the UPS tracking page like 4 times a day when i have a package coming just to see where it is. This time it's a dress that i have been drooling over for a long time.


----------



## The Orange Mage

HottiMegan said:


> Ic that i check the UPS tracking page like 4 times a day when i have a package coming just to see where it is. This time it's a dress that i have been drooling over for a long time.



Doing this RIGHT NOW with some stuff I ordered!


----------



## 1love_emily

I love and hate being single. I want to have a boyfriend, and I want to flirt.

Mostly, I just want someone to kiss.


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC I think I killed the butt thread  *hint hint*


----------



## penguin

The Orange Mage said:


> IC I think I killed the butt thread  *hint hint*



Challenge Accepted!


----------



## herin

IC that nicorette lozenges are disgusting. My suck-o-meter is buried in the red right now.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm worried my dates will not want to see me if they knew I was a wreck. I mean, I'm scheduled for brain scans to see if I've got any loose wiring! And the docs refuse to give medicial treatmet until scan results come back! Though they did go more into why... But... This makes everything so muh harder


----------



## HottiMegan

The Orange Mage said:


> Doing this RIGHT NOW with some stuff I ordered!



ha ha  I was gone all day (200 mile roadtrip/doc's apt) and the first thing i did was turn on my computer and check my package status. It's in India and they claim i'll get it in 2 days.. Somehow i don't see it happening


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm worried my dates will not want to see me if they knew I was a wreck. I mean, I'm scheduled for brain scans to see if I've got any loose wiring! And the docs refuse to give medicial treatmet until scan results come back! Though they did go more into why... But... This makes everything so muh harder



I hope the medical stuff works out for you. 
As for the dates, just try to have fun and hope for an outcome you want.


----------



## danielson123

I'm working a lot harder on myself and am trying to meet people. This is big for me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel really lucky to have a friend who would help me clean through my room, because I know without her I would not have been able to get rid of the things I did, even though they were broken or uninteresting to me. .. In fact, the only reason I don't live entirely on the internet is thanks to her being my friend all these years.


----------



## CleverBomb

herin said:


> IC that nicorette lozenges are disgusting. My suck-o-meter is buried in the red right now.


Snus. 
Similar effect, and they aren't particularly nasty. 
Moderately discreet, as well.

-Rusty
(What's the plural of snus anyhow? Snuses? Snusi?)


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I will be SOOOO infinitely happy to get back to my own house tomorrow. I desperately need some Cheryl time. Desperately.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i confess although i see warning signs of things and have a good idea of what is going to happen i still hope for the best,and hopes it happens not like it usually does.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I think that having a significant other could lead to some sort of stability right now. With everything seemingly going wrong, it would be nice to be with someone.  

Maybe I should go ahead and lower my standards.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Fuzzy said:


> Happiness is a self-propelled lawn mower.



I prefer human propelled (but still not the really old school type). No engine power wasted on the wheels, and more exercise for me (my legs need toning).



danielson123 said:


> IC I'm afraid of ending up like my father. Old, alone, and has no idea how sad of a person he really is.



Old, can't help you with, it's normal. The fact you realize, now, how sad he is means you probably won't be that sad yourself at his age. Or at least you'll be aware of it = P



SMA413 said:


> IC that I had a crazy hot sex dream about a guy that i've known for YEARS and have never thought of in that way. The weirdest part was that it took place in a house I lived in probably 14 years ago. Gotta love the randomness of your subconscious and all the shit that throws together.





Zandoz said:


> Ain't that the truth! I generally do not remember my dreams, but it seems like the ones I do remember frequently feature folks and places from my past...but the folks in the dreams would have never been around in those places together...like my late best friend and my wife back in my home town as it was when I was a kid...he passed away 6 years before I met her, and neither were in my home town as it is in the dreams.



I rarely remember my dreams. When I do, they're usually sexual, and usually because it's been too long since I've masturbated = P



fat9276 said:


> IC I have a really awesome confession I would like to make but I am waiting on my co-confessor... hum dee dum dum



IC your current avatar sent sexy tingles up and down my spine.



1love_emily said:


> I love and hate being single. I want to have a boyfriend, and I want to flirt.
> 
> Mostly, I just want someone to kiss.



I miss kissing, yes, but I miss cuddling even more.



CleverBomb said:


> Snus.
> Similar effect, and they aren't particularly nasty.
> Moderately discreet, as well.
> 
> -Rusty
> (What's the plural of snus anyhow? Snuses? Snusi?)



I'm going with Snusi, though of course I'm probably wrong. Also, Snus are essentially wet snuff in a liquid-permeable pouch, kinda like a small tea bag for your tobacco. Still just as bad for you as snuff.

Now for mine:

IC, too much Easter candy, too strong a sweet tooth, too little willpower. Om nom nom.

Also, as much as I love having a week off from work, I find myself missing the routine of the last two months of work (special project, do not want to go back to regular work, 4 more months, too soon!!).


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i am tickled that Star Wars comes on blu ray out on May 4th..  I'm such a geek!


----------



## mossystate

Trying...to....stay...awake...to watch the Beatification of John Paul II , but stayed up too late Thursday watching that other showy show. I like the pageantry of this stuff...but this one reminds me of my Dad. JP II was his guy.  

People, next time think about my not being 22. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Robbie_Rob

IC that i like being naked.


----------



## penguin

Robbie_Rob said:


> IC that i like being naked.



Me too!


----------



## rellis10

IC that I keep getting an urge to change my avatar picture...and I do, but then always less than a minute later I miss my black and white portrait and put it back the way it was.


----------



## swamptoad

IC that I have a confession to post but not in this sentence. Not in this sentence either.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC it makes me feel very hurt when people dont find a woman pretty just because she has short hair and little to no makeup. Doesn't matter if she's in heels and a skirt, seems that the no makeup and short hair thing automatically makes people think a woman is a butc lesbian or ugly. 

Way worse when we won't be given the time of day simply because our hair doesn't reach our shoulders. It's just fucking hair, people! Why is it such a fucking deal breaker for just talking to someone?!?!?!


----------



## Zandoz

IC that I prefer women with very little or no make up...and I'm pretty sure hair grows, can be cut, and has no known biological influence on one's sexuality.

Also, IC that this old troll thinks Miss Sixx is a cutie.


----------



## lalatx

IC I was proposes to last night based solely upon my massive DVD collection... and people said having 600 + DVD's would never pay off. HA!!!


----------



## Blackjack

lalatx said:


> IC I was proposes to last night based solely upon my massive DVD collection... and people said having 600 + DVD's would never pay off. HA!!!



I'd marry you so long as I get them all in the divorce.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think my "Artistic Eye" is expanding from just nature, to people too. Slowly but surely I'll 'get' this! xD


----------



## Amatrix

I confess I am horribly spoiled...
My best friend sent me a care package- all kinds of goodies.
Food stickers *I really did cry when I saw these, I love food stickers... I love them.*, postcards from the coast, a magnet and geo-ode, makeup wipes, samples, 2 different makeup palettes and a note. The food she sent was massive too, way over did it... and know knows how lazy I am so she also counted the calories for me.

Nutella, nutella to go, oreos that are double stuffed, oreo to go, 2 caramel bars, sea salt and vinegar chips, a giant blow pop... so much awesome.
:bow:bragadocious...:eat2:


----------



## Amatrix

I confess I am horribly spoiled...
My best friend sent me a care package- all kinds of goodies.
Food stickers *I really did cry when I saw these, I love food stickers... I love them.*, postcards from the coast, a magnet and geo-ode, makeup wipes, samples, 2 different makeup palettes and a note. The food she sent was massive too, way over did it... and know knows how lazy I am so she also counted the calories for me.

Nutella, nutella to go, oreos that are double stuffed, oreo to go, 2 caramel bars, sea salt and vinegar chips, a giant blow pop... so much awesome.
:bow:bragadocious...:eat2:


----------



## Amatrix

derp, double post. Sowwy!


----------



## SMA413

Amatrix said:


> Nutella, *nutella to go*, oreos that are double stuffed, oreo to go, 2 caramel bars, sea salt and vinegar chips, a giant blow pop... so much awesome.
> :bow:bragadocious...:eat2:




There's nutella to go??? How did I NOT know about this?!? Now I need to find it.


IC that my friend who has been stationed in Belgium for the last 5 years is finally here and I'm loving it.  We're getting along like he never left. I was worried that it'd be awkward and that we wouldn't have anything to talk about, but instead, we fell asleep talking into the wee hours of the morning. Now we're off to get him his first bunch of breakfast tacos in 5 years.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC being allergic to pollen effing sucks! :/


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that I don't think I'll be able to stand these next six days until I finally get to see him!

But also, that means I have a lot of work to do in those six days.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am bummed I fell asleep while watching my favorite movie on my new TV.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC my palm is really itchy.. i sure hope it means money coming to me!


----------



## Blackjack

HottiMegan said:


> IC my palm is really itchy.. i sure hope it means money coming to me!



Means that hair is growing in. Masturbate less often.


----------



## CastingPearls

Amatrix said:


> I confess I am horribly spoiled...
> My best friend sent me a care package- all kinds of goodies.
> Food stickers *I really did cry when I saw these, I love food stickers... I love them.*, postcards from the coast, a magnet and geo-ode, makeup wipes, samples, 2 different makeup palettes and a note. The food she sent was massive too, way over did it... and know knows how lazy I am so she also counted the calories for me.
> 
> Nutella, nutella to go, oreos that are double stuffed, oreo to go, 2 caramel bars, sea salt and vinegar chips, a giant blow pop... so much awesome.
> :bow:bragadocious...:eat2:


I am so jelli of your care package and want everything in this pic. <drool>


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that I just bought "Never Gonna Give You Up" to turn into a ringtone just because then I can get RickRoll'd whenever I get a phone call


----------



## Roundie

SMA413 said:


> There's nutella to go??? How did I NOT know about this?!? Now I need to find it.



Yup, but you're better off buying yourself some cookies and a jar of nutella and packing it in a little container because those nutella to go things are like $3.50 apiece  (or maybe the store I saw them at was overcharging for them). It's super cute though! Nice little novelty, and perfect for nutella freaks!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I need to say thank you to everyone who left me a nice comment lately in the rep comments. I so very much appreciate it! :wubu:

I Also C that I'm rather sad right now as I have just been terminated at work. As of 4:30pm, I was jobless. I will not be returning to work come tomorrow morning. And I don't have anything else to do, either. I'm a little broken. I haven't broken down yet because I'm not even sure how to feel. I know physically I'm going to end up feeling amazing, but emotionally? Not so much. Especially given the fact that I only took the job because I was strapped for cash, and now... I'm back to that. 

Oye. One roadblock after another.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've never tried Nutella, and I don't think I've ever actually seen it, either. 


I also Confess I forgot what an awesome movie "Chicago" is! :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

The Torchwood theme song is now my phone's ringtone. My nerdery has reached new heights today, and I cannot help but be proud of this.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I've listened to Christian Kane's version of 'Fast Car' about ten times since I got off work less than an hour ago.


----------



## goofy girl

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I've listened to Christian Kane's version of 'Fast Car' about ten times since I got off work less than an hour ago.



now I've listened to it about 10 times on youtube. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## mossystate

Found an old bottle of Shalimar perfume. It smells as bad now as it did back in the early 80's. I think I was in my " I want to collect pretty bottles " phase. I can't locate my Nikki St Phalle bottle in its original box. I am bummed about that. Damned movers. It had snakes on it......mmmmmmm....snakes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Were those snakes....big?


----------



## CAMellie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Were those snakes....big?



*snickersnort*


----------



## CleverBomb

mossystate said:


> Found an old bottle of Shalimar perfume. It smells as bad now as it did back in the early 80's. I think I was in my " I want to collect pretty bottles " phase. I can't locate my Nikki St Phalle bottle in its original box. I am bummed about that. Damned movers. It had snakes on it......mmmmmmm....snakes.


IC Enough is ENOUGH! I have had it with these motherfuckin' snakes on this motherfuckin' perfume bottle! 

-Rusty
(ok, maybe this is just a random sentance. oh well.)


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that by thursday, at 2AM, I will have done NOTHING but sleep and work since monday night at 7pm =/


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*I c*onfess that if this [suspected] sinus infection turns into bronchitis, So help me godzilla, it won't be pretty.


[_-Glares at Sky-_]


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> *I c*onfess that if this [suspected] sinus infection turns into bronchitis, So help me godzilla, it won't be pretty.
> 
> 
> [_-Glares at Sky-_]



I'm going back and forth between the sinus issues I'm having of late being allergies or an actual illness. I'm betting heavily on allergies, due to the season and what tends to make it worse in the short term, but I could be wrong, since I've lost some of my legendary disease resistance in the past few years...


----------



## AmazingAmy

What I thought was a really cute guy on Fantasy Feeder turned out to be a really cute girl. Maybe if I squint...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm going back and forth between the sinus issues I'm having of late being allergies or an actual illness. I'm betting heavily on allergies, due to the season and what tends to make it worse in the short term, but I could be wrong, since I've lost some of my legendary disease resistance in the past few years...



Ew, that's just sucky. Not being healthy in any case is icky, but allergies making it worse is just ..Ew. >.<

I think mine started out as a bad allergy attack, turned Sinus Infection, and is moving into my chest. [I -only- think this because it hit me suddenly after I raked up the lawn on a windy day, and my dumb self forgot to put on a face-mask...] Eff, Pollen Allergies. Just Eff them.


..Oh. I Confess, I have the strangest urge to buy game-related plushies again. I blame my talking Yoshi doll.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

My car was slightly green (it rained yesterday, so it's clean - for the moment), which says everything about the pollen level here this time of year. And it's a charcoal black car, mind you. It's bad enough that mowing the lawn, which usually bothers me a little, didn't even register compared to the existing background allergens. = P

And IC that I'm really starting to get annoyed by the fail logistics of this CCR project's overseers. We are so short on hardware in this week's store.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I cannot believe how long It has been since I read any of or posted on DIMM's with the exception of one post for a good friend it is quite a shock to be back after so long


----------



## WVMountainrear

I confess that there is a man who's been bringing nothing but blushing cheeks and broad smiles to my face recently. :blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I gave my boss "the look" that is feared by everyone I work with & he actually started to stammer.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I sometimes feel like my singleness is caused by the fact that I'm not white. At least so in my area. 

Ethnic background has always been an issue in my life, and I sometimes feel like it's one of the main reasons I'm still single and that all guys ever want is to have a bootycall or claim me as property


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I find the drums sexy and the drummers that play them even sexier. :smitten:

Bonus confession : Right about now I wouldn't mind if someone banged me like a drum.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm really thinking about starting a project of making an awesome steampunk costume for Halloween. Maybe even costumes for the whole family! It'll take me a long time to make, so i think starting now will be wise.


----------



## penguin

lovelylady78 said:


> I confess that there is a man who's been bringing nothing but blushing cheeks and broad smiles to my face recently. :blush:



Oooooooo I sense a story I want to hear.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC maybe when exes start relaying their post dating me stories , my first response should not be "What does this have to do with me?" a la Al Pacino in Godfather III.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm falling behind in getting things put together for my wedding and reception. I WILL get it done in time, dammit!


----------



## WVMountainrear

penguin said:


> Oooooooo I sense a story I want to hear.



If all goes well, in a few weeks I will be shouting said story from rooftops.


----------



## penguin

lovelylady78 said:


> If all goes well, in a few weeks I will be shouting said story from rooftops.



Ohhhhh I see  I will wait somewhat impatiently for news


----------



## penguin

IC that I just stood in front of my mirror, wearing only a bra, dancing and shaking it to The Thong Song (the Glee version, if that's any better), watching my bum and belly shake as I wiggled and jiggled...and I liked it. I thought my ass looked _hot_. I think I might marry my ass.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that I find the drums sexy and the drummers that play them even sexier. :smitten:
> 
> Bonus confession : Right about now I wouldn't mind if someone banged me like a drum.



Save a drum, bang a drummer!

P.S. I did not come up with that.

P.P.S. I am not a drummer. = P


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Gritty kitty stays crunchy..... even in milk.


----------



## Never2fat4me

IC confess I missed Spiritangel's posts and am glad to see another Australian beauty back on Dims.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I bought the -cutest- card for my moms dog to "give" my mom for Mothers Day. 

... I also confess, this is probably why my friend called me ridiculously weird. [But I'm not alone! My cousin did the same thing!]


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to not knowing if the smell of cheap bath products is worse than the smell of someone that hasn't showered.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

;_; IC I forgot my Mother's Day Card from my moms dog, Grr! >;O


----------



## CarlaSixx

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to not knowing if the smell of cheap bath products is worse than the smell of someone that hasn't showered.



The "hasn't showered" still beats it out, but just barely.

-------------

IC I hate the life of a jobless drag queen, lol. Sure, I could easily book shows if I drove and if I had a passport, but I don't have a license, my own car, or a passport, so there's absolutely NO WAY of making any income right now which SUUUUUCKS.

Oh... and I got a callback about a referral to a neurologist today. I was both relieved and scared. Still am. I mean... I've gotta get my brain scanned! This may lead to a new discovery abotu my overall health, but it terrifies me at the same time. I hate doctor places, and hate when they don't give you the full answer.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I wanna smack my mom. She let 2 of my sisters and one of my sister's friends move in with her and there's been drama ever since. Who gets to hear about it? You guessed it. ME! I told her repeatedly to boot their asses out (1 sister is 29 and the other is 31) but she insists she can't do that to her "babies". Pft! She had no problem booting me and my newborn daughter out when I was 19. I do NOT wanna hear it anymore. I told her so today.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to not knowing if the smell of cheap bath products is worse than the smell of someone that hasn't showered.



Go shopping in places frequented by elderly women, then you can wonder if the smell of overpowering perfume is worse than the unbathed odor they're trying to cover up by wearing it.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to not knowing if the smell of cheap bath products is worse than the smell of someone that hasn't showered.



I confess that SS' confessoin cracked me up. That is so true!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC The song "Happy Happy Joy Joy" has been stuck in my head all day! 
(I'll teach your grandmother to* SUCK**EGGS*!)


----------



## mossystate

Woot. I still get rep from a post, even though it was moved to a forum from which I was banned.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I came up with a (not actually that)totally awesome YouTube channel idea. I already have a channel and have been wanting to do a reguar posting kind of thing on it, but never really had an idea. I came up with a few ideas, but doing some testing beforehand proved that most people just weren't interested in the idea.

So... after much debate and looking for what could entertain people, I decided I would start a bi-weekly (perhaps more) show where myself and/or my friends would get intoxicated and attempt something. 

For example: Get drunk and play Wii SportsResort. 

But the forms of intoxication could and would vary, and not be filmed or noted, just what ensues once the substance takes effect.

I've done some searching on this and it seems a lot of people would tune in because they find drunk people hilarious (goes with the whole prat falls and slapstick, I believe) and so add in a few other humour elements, and voila! A show that will be watched by at least more than 10 people, lol.

And I'd love to get started on my first episode if only I could get things to work in my favor at the moment...


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC The song "Happy Happy Joy Joy" has been stuck in my head all day!
> (I'll teach your grandmother to* SUCK**EGGS*!)



If'n you ain't the granddaddy of all liars!!


----------



## Fuzzy

I have absolutely no desire to clean out the garage... but it looks really bad.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I'm a badass. It's written across the butt of my underwear, so it must be true!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I over-spent on gifts for my mom, aunt, father, step-mother, and grandmother.. so now I've nothing to give my friend except a card I made her. :doh:


----------



## curvydiva445

IC that living the life of a poor grad student/struggling artist isn't nearly as much fun as it looks in movies and musicals!


----------



## SMA413

IC that a very dear friend of mine tried to have the relationship talk with me last night. I've known him since high school and for the last 5 years, he's been stationed in Belgium. Now, he's in town visiting me before reporting for duty at his new post in Maryland... which is where I've been planning on moving to for the better part of a year (definitely NOT because of him!). He's going through a divorce right now and he keeps talking about what "we" are doing. I don't want to be with him. I love him and all- but mainly in that "I've known you for 10 years" kind of love. So when he tried having "the talk" with me last night, we were mercifully interrupted when my other friend came back to our table from the bathroom (oh yeah- he tried having this talk while we were out with a friend of mine at a hookah bar- not the best place for an important convo like that). I've been avoiding the conversation since then but I know I can't skirt the issue forever.

I need to think of how I can let him down without losing him as a friend.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Maybe TMI, but IC that I feel like the only person who doesn't like rough sex for its' own sake. I mean, I'll do it when my partner loves it because making my partner happy makes ME happy, but I get no joy out the action, just the intent and response.

*checks after the fact if there's a confessions thread in the sex section*


----------



## mszwebs

I confess I have PM's in my inbox from a member who passed away more than 2 years ago, and i don't even know why.

They're just little messages of admiration from someone who had a crush on me, and enjoyed saying hello.

I had no feelings toward him, had no interest in him, and actually found the whole thing rather annoying by the end (it went on for months), but for whatever reason, I can't make myself delete the messages that I still have left...even if it means keeping my inbox at 91% capacity or higher.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mszwebs said:


> I confess I have PM's in my inbox from a member who passed away more than 2 years ago, and i don't even know why.
> 
> They're just little messages of admiration from someone who had a crush on me, and enjoyed saying hello.
> 
> I had no feelings toward him, had no interest in him, and actually found the whole thing rather annoying by the end (it went on for months), but for whatever reason, I can't make myself delete the messages that I still have left...even if it means keeping my inbox at 91% capacity or higher.



You could always download one as a remembrance and delete the rest... spring cleaning of sorts. Sorry, Jess.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> I confess I have PM's in my inbox from a member who passed away more than 2 years ago, and i don't even know why.
> 
> They're just little messages of admiration from someone who had a crush on me, and enjoyed saying hello.
> 
> I had no feelings toward him, had no interest in him, and actually found the whole thing rather annoying by the end (it went on for months), but for whatever reason, I can't make myself delete the messages that I still have left...even if it means keeping my inbox at 91% capacity or higher.



Sounds like you were flattered and that it's a very nice memory for you. Keep them or like BBM said....just delete some of them and keep your favorites. I still have a few saved flirtatious PMs from years ago....the nice ones that made me smile.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I wish I could get high right now.

It's been about a month since I have, and have had plenty of opportunity in the past week, but didn't jump on it because I've been so depressed and just didn't want to risk making it worse by using substances. But now... I could seriously go for some high giggles.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

The Orange Mage said:


> Maybe TMI, but IC that I feel like the only person who doesn't like rough sex for its' own sake. I mean, I'll do it when my partner loves it because making my partner happy makes ME happy, but I get no joy out the action, just the intent and response.
> 
> *checks after the fact if there's a confessions thread in the sex section*



IC that I like provoking violent girls I like into hitting me, and like it when they do = P



mszwebs said:


> I confess I have PM's in my inbox from a member who passed away more than 2 years ago, and i don't even know why.
> 
> They're just little messages of admiration from someone who had a crush on me, and enjoyed saying hello.
> 
> I had no feelings toward him, had no interest in him, and actually found the whole thing rather annoying by the end (it went on for months), but for whatever reason, I can't make myself delete the messages that I still have left...even if it means keeping my inbox at 91% capacity or higher.



IC I have a couple saved away like that, too.



CarlaSixx said:


> I wish I could get high right now.
> 
> It's been about a month since I have, and have had plenty of opportunity in the past week, but didn't jump on it because I've been so depressed and just didn't want to risk making it worse by using substances. But now... I could seriously go for some high giggles.



IC... this almost made me do a literal facepalm. Shows what I think of mainstream substance use...


----------



## Tania

mszwebs said:


> I confess I have PM's in my inbox from a member who passed away more than 2 years ago, and i don't even know why.
> 
> They're just little messages of admiration from someone who had a crush on me, and enjoyed saying hello.
> 
> I had no feelings toward him, had no interest in him, and actually found the whole thing rather annoying by the end (it went on for months), but for whatever reason, I can't make myself delete the messages that I still have left...even if it means keeping my inbox at 91% capacity or higher.



Aww. :* Well, can't you export the messages as text or xml? You could save 'em that way. I think that's what I did last time I cleaned out my inbox here...I think...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC... this almost made me do a literal facepalm. Shows what I think of mainstream substance use...



I'm not mainstream in the least  Neither are the friends I smoke with. We do it because we want to. Not because "weed is cool" or whatever. When those "mainstream" kids call us "fucking hippies"... well... that's not "mainstream" is it?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm not mainstream in the least  Neither are the friends I smoke with. We do it because we want to. Not because "weed is cool" or whatever. When those "mainstream" kids call us "fucking hippies"... well... that's not "mainstream" is it?


IC this made me giggle. 


I also confess that I worry about my grandmother sometimes, she's in perfect health.. she just.. thinks funny, sometimes.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC this made me giggle.


Yay  haha.


----------



## penguin

IC I'm feeling pretty fucking fabulous.


----------



## asmiletoday

IC I am moving to an entirely new country and desperately scared I'll just end up sad and alone because I know no one.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

There's nothing as life-changing and self-reaffirming as getting to know who you really are in an entirely new culture. It changes you, and makes you stronger. I hope you have a good experience.


----------



## geekgamer01

I Confess... I just got paid, I got the weekend off work, yet no girl to spend it with. Anybody game? lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC today I'm having a good day  And I hope it gets better.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC it's unbelievably gratifying to receive accolades from not only your peers in your field but your mentors and idols.


----------



## HottiMegan

I really want to learn how to knit.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I want to write a story. One that involves something similar to something I went through. What I'd really like to do is turn it into a screenplay or a script for a play, but remembering how awful I was at that back in my Writer's Craft... well... let's say it's better I get help like I did back then, lol.

I'd love to sell off my story and get it in a movie. Even just independent would be amazing. I just want people to know.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My Nice-ness to people I know has consequences I totally wasn't ready for. 

I have an aquaintence that lives in the apartment [it's a duplex] above my friend, we call him "Creepy Doug". Today, Creepy Doug said hi, so I walked over and said hi to him, he gave me a hug, a kiss on the cheek, I said [sarcastically] "Ooh, creepy stalker!" ..to which he replied "Oh, you like it!" with a slap to my ass. I've known him since I was 16, but we just recently started talking again (Due to losing ways to communicate) but wow, I knew he had a crush on me when I was 16 and he was 28.. but I kinda forgot the creeper vibe I get from him. (Till now, anyhow)


----------



## Zandoz

IC that the rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated :huh:


----------



## CleverBomb

Zandoz said:


> IC that the rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated :huh:


Excellent!

-Rusty


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that I'm wishing I wasn't home right now. I wish I was lying in his bed, being held by him, and being with him. 

He says his car still smells like me :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My friend got totally bombed..... in less than two hours. She didn't even get to go over to the -other- bar and introduce me to her friend!  [Who sounds totally my type. Funny, smart, older, supposedly he looks like Dr. House.. Damn! ]


----------



## Never2fat4me

asmiletoday said:


> IC I am moving to an entirely new country and desperately scared I'll just end up sad and alone because I know no one.



IC I am curious where you are moving to (and from).


----------



## Mishty

IC I love handjobs.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC they're coming out of the woodwork and I have to pawn them off to others.


----------



## penguin

IC I'm wondering if CP means the handjobs Mishty was talking about.


----------



## Saoirse

Mishty said:


> IC I love handjobs.



ic i do too.

ic i love touching penis!


----------



## CastingPearls

Saoirse said:


> ic i do too.
> 
> ic i love touching penis!


IC I have to agree with this too.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm sick of penis made of silicone or plastic. I want a real one to play with  Attached to someone else. Preferably someone smokin' hot. lol.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> My car was slightly green (it rained yesterday, so it's clean - for the moment), which says everything about the pollen level here this time of year.



Saw one pulling into a parking lot while I was taking lunch. The sides were clean, but the hood, trunk, and top were covered in green fuzz.

Wow.


----------



## AuntHen

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Saw one pulling into a parking lot while I was taking lunch. The sides were clean, but the hood, trunk, and top were covered in green fuzz.
> 
> Wow.




If you lived further south, I would say that you saw my car haha... I have a green tree moss growing on my car (aka procrastination to get to the car-wash) :blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I spent way too much in just one place.

Also, IC people are not helping with the feelings of wanting to move away. Toronto calls... more and more.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I kinda freaked out today, because my best friend told me how her boyfriend and their friend/roomate said they should move to California. I know it'd never happen at this time, but that just really freaked me out..I don't wanna think about my only friend moving thousands of miles away from me! :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I kinda freaked out today, because my best friend told me how her boyfriend and their friend/roomate said they should move to California. I know it'd never happen at this time, but that just really freaked me out..I don't wanna think about my only friend moving thousands of miles away from me! :doh:



This is one of my constant fears. Thankfully people can't get too far away in the UK, but just imagining the distance freaks me out too. I don't want to be left behind!


----------



## Kamily

> IC I love handjobs.
> 
> ic i love touching penis!



I do too!!! :wubu:





> IC I'm sick of penis made of silicone or plastic. I want a real one to play with Attached to someone else. Preferably someone smokin' hot. lol.



Hell Yeah!!! :eat2:


----------



## darlingzooloo

IC that I hate the feeling of being alone when I am surrounded by people.


----------



## SMA413

IC I think I'm getting sick. I've been off of work for almost 2 weeks for vacation and I'm supposed to go back tomorrow night. I can't get sick right before returning to work. :/


I also C that I love falling asleep to my white noise app on my phone (heavy rain/thunderstorm) and then waking up to the sound of an actual thunderstorm.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I don't want to be single anymore and I have someone in mind who I want to have change my status. But... I'm afraid to tell him and ask how he feels.  And I honestly am blind to anything so I don't even know if he's interested or disgusted with me


----------



## spiritangel

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't want to be single anymore and I have someone in mind who I want to have change my status. But... I'm afraid to tell him and ask how he feels.  And I honestly am blind to anything so I don't even know if he's interested or disgusted with me



what is the worst you have to lose? mayby its time to be courageous and to take a leap of faith the worst that happens is he does not feel the same way  and we will be here to catch you if that happens


----------



## luscious_lulu

spiritangel said:


> what is the worst you have to lose? mayby its time to be courageous and to take a leap of faith the worst that happens is he does not feel the same way  and we will be here to catch you if that happens



Listen to Spiritangel! She is very wise.


----------



## mossystate

I think BRL should choose a case of vegemite frosted urinal cakes.:eat2:


----------



## JoyJoy

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Saw one pulling into a parking lot while I was taking lunch. The sides were clean, but the hood, trunk, and top were covered in green fuzz.
> 
> Wow.


IC that I was reading through the recent posts and enjoying the penis talk and read this one without reading the post it was in response to, thinking at first that it was continuing the penis talk. I got quite a giggle out of it.


----------



## CleverBomb

spiritangel said:


> what is the worst you have to lose? mayby its time to be courageous and to take a leap of faith the worst that happens is he does not feel the same way  and we will be here to catch you if that happens





luscious_lulu said:


> Listen to Spiritangel! She is very wise.



Listen to luscious_lulu! She is very wise.
And I can't rep Spiritangel again yet.

-Rusty


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I need man-servants to fan me, because I don't feel any difference in temperature at all, even after the storms. The weather channels website says it's 65 now instead of 84, but I still feel like I'm melting. :doh:


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I need man-servants to fan me, because I don't feel any difference in temperature at all, even after the storms. The weather channels website says it's 65 now instead of 84, but I still feel like I'm melting. :doh:



I'll be on the next flight out! :wubu:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

While the article was informative and necessary, it did let a flood of n00bs in here. It's like opening the Smithsonian and having it run by ten short bus field trips. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> While the article was informative and necessary, it did let a flood of n00bs in here. It's like opening the Smithsonian and having it run by ten short bus field trips. :doh:



Wow, this isn't a dickish way to greet the newcomers.


----------



## CleverBomb

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I need man-servants to fan me, because I don't feel any difference in temperature at all, even after the storms. The weather channels website says it's 65 now instead of 84, but I still feel like I'm melting. :doh:


This looks like a job for *fanfare* Captain! Obvious!

You're hot. 

-Rusty


----------



## spiritangel

CleverBomb said:


> Listen to luscious_lulu! She is very wise.
> And I can't rep Spiritangel again yet.
> 
> -Rusty





luscious_lulu said:


> Listen to Spiritangel! She is very wise.




if I could find the blushing smiley this post would be full of it

ty both very very much


----------



## mossystate

Blackjack said:


> Wow, this isn't a dickish way to greet the newcomers.



More like another dickish way. That might have been one of the more mild.


----------



## CastingPearls

People are dickish all over Dimensions and few of us can throw stones.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> While the article was informative and necessary, it did let a flood of n00bs in here. It's like opening the Smithsonian and having it run by ten short bus field trips. :doh:



CastingPearls warned me about big meanies like you


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> People are dickish all over Dimensions and few of us can throw stones.



My e-peen is bigger than yours. Wanna duel them?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> My e-peen is bigger than yours. Wanna duel them?


Nude or pirate-wear?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> While the article was informative and necessary, it did let a flood of n00bs in here. It's like opening the Smithsonian and having it run by ten short bus field trips. :doh:





Blackjack said:


> Wow, this isn't a dickish way to greet the newcomers.



IC this seems a tad out of character indeed.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Nude or pirate-wear?



Naked, rocking the pirate panties headwear of course.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> Naked, rocking the pirate panties headwear of course.


Oh and rainbow icing war paint that the loser has to lick off the winner?

EDT: Ya ever notice when WE duel that no one ever REALLY loses? WIN/WIN


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Oh and rainbow icing war paint that the loser has to lick off the winner?
> 
> EDT: Ya ever notice when WE duel that no one ever REALLY loses? WIN/WIN



These are the best kind of duels. :eat2:


----------



## Mishty

House sitting just took a turn for the nasty, when the dog sitting got strange with loud human snores coming from said fat dog. IC I'm gonna lock him out of the bedroom, cause it's just awful. :doh: I feel bad, but this shit ain't no joke.


----------



## penguin

IC I've been wanting to write but it's just not happening. I think I need a laxative for my thoughts.


----------



## AmazingAmy

penguin said:


> IC I've been wanting to write but it's just not happening. I think I need a laxative for my thoughts.



Uugh, ditto. I've been excusing myself by reading a lot. Passive progress.


----------



## nikola090

IC I'd like being more present on this community for knowing more people...


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> Uugh, ditto. I've been excusing myself by reading a lot. Passive progress.



I've been trying to work on shorter pieces instead of my novel, just to get it all flowing again, but it's not happening


----------



## Kamily

IC that my date that was supposed to show up tomorrow night is actually gonna be here late tonight after I get back from bar hopping.. 

So guess whos getting laid? YEP That would be me!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC this seems a tad out of character indeed.



Gotta keep them guessing.  To clarify my earlier post, opening up what might be considered a niche environment to a wider audience is always going to follow Sturgeon's Law. You will get the normal amount of HA HA NO FAT CHICKS, ROFL types and you will also get people who have apparently been living in a cave for 15 years and realize that there are people out there who are _just like them_ in regard to liking bigger women and men. 

Separating the what from the chaff so to speak will be the task ahead.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I found out that a really sad story of my cousin's family made national news a month or so ago. I had no idea it was that famous. I never thought that my family would be in a national news story. I only found out some of the details last night.. really sad.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I can't speak to that guy I mentioned earlier about feelings. I think I'm weird enough already to him to plant out a "hey, when I'm in the area, wanna go out for coffee or something cuz I like you?" 



It's one of those moments that I think wouldn't be as hard if I looked more like the rest of his friends.


----------



## Never2fat4me

IC that women (of any size) wearing tshirts and short shorts with their hair up in a ponytail is a real turn on. (They seem to be all over jogging right now - what a great time of the year!) :smitten:


----------



## Shoshybear

I confess that although I am a feminist, all I really want in life is for someone to come along and love me, and I would do anything for that.


----------



## mossystate

HottiMegan said:


> IC I found out that a really sad story of my cousin's family made national news a month or so ago. I had no idea it was that famous. I never thought that my family would be in a national news story. I only found out some of the details last night.. really sad.



Sorry, Megan.
Back in 2007, after my mom died, I experienced the same thing. My first cousin Linda ( her dad and my mom were brother and sister ) lost a child to murder. My cousin lived in Minnesota, and so when we moved when I was a kid, we just never saw all those cousins again.

I remember reading about the crime, as it was a big national news story. Law And Order created a story that was ripped from that headline. Was such a sad story. I only learned about it when one of my brothers was contacting my mom's sister-in-law about my mom's death. Even though I didn't know the young woman, it brought back memories of visits to my Aunt and Uncle's farm, and their big family.

This was my cousin's kid. New Yorkers are probably familiar with the story.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicole_duFresne


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> Sorry, Megan.
> Back in 2007, after my mom died, I experienced the same thing. My first cousin Linda ( her dad and my mom were brother and sister ) lost a child to murder. My cousin lived in Minnesota, and so when we moved when I was a kid, we just never saw all those cousins again.
> 
> I remember reading about the crime, as it was a big national news story. Law And Order created a story that was ripped from that headline. Was such a sad story. I only learned about it when one of my brothers was contacting my mom's sister-in-law about my mom's death. Even though I didn't know the young woman, it brought back memories of visits to my Aunt and Uncle's farm, and their big family.
> 
> This was my cousin's kid. New Yorkers are probably familiar with the story.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicole_duFresne


I do remember that. Such a sad story. She had so much promise.


----------



## snuggletiger

and the reason the 7 muggers/murderers living is? its crimes like that that you wish the criminals would just be shot or hung. World don't jankie trash like dat.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I had an amazing dream [For once] and it was awesome! [Till my friend called and woke me up. In my dream, I thought it was thunder and was like *'Thunder can Fuck off!'* .. I hope I didn't yell that at my brother, who was knocking on my door extremely hard to wake me up.]


----------



## Fox

..... My spoon is too big...


----------



## Never2fat4me

Previous message made me realize that IC that I cannot imagine a woman too big to spoon...


----------



## Fox

Never2fat4me said:


> Previous message made me realize that IC that I cannot imagine a woman too big to spoon...



Neither can I, bro.
But still...
My SPOON... is too big!


----------



## Mishty

IC My friend just called her dad and he's Hawaiian, and on speaker phone he sounds like an island gangster....realllly sexy. Even his name, Kuu, is hot.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Then maybe this dude can help...

(Not sure why pic won't work when I insert as image, but here is link)


----------



## OIFMountaineer

IC that, despite how much I despise her music, and loathe her "look" (WTH is up with her and the constant 'Finger Guns'?), I find myself liking Ke$ha's song "Blow", and video.

That was painful.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

penguin said:


> IC I've been wanting to write but it's just not happening. I think I need a laxative for my thoughts.





AmazingAmy said:


> Uugh, ditto. I've been excusing myself by reading a lot. Passive progress.





penguin said:


> I've been trying to work on shorter pieces instead of my novel, just to get it all flowing again, but it's not happening



I've been doing a slew of short, concept-based wank fodder stories. None of them has passed 6 pages in length before dying. I haven't worked on my longest in a few weeks, I've got another decently long one that's in remission at the moment, and another that's made 10 pages but is hitting a rough patch.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Gotta keep them guessing.  To clarify my earlier post, opening up what might be considered a niche environment to a wider audience is always going to follow Sturgeon's Law. You will get the normal amount of HA HA NO FAT CHICKS, ROFL types and you will also get people who have apparently been living in a cave for 15 years and realize that there are people out there who are _just like them_ in regard to liking bigger women and men.
> 
> Separating the what from the chaff so to speak will be the task ahead.



Yeah, k, there are gonna be n00bs. But there will also be newbies; would've been good for you to say that in the first place.



Never2fat4me said:


> IC that women (of any size) wearing tshirts and short shorts with their hair up in a ponytail is a real turn on. (They seem to be all over jogging right now - what a great time of the year!) :smitten:



Amen.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> IC I've been wanting to write but it's just not happening. I think I need a laxative for my thoughts.





AmazingAmy said:


> Uugh, ditto. I've been excusing myself by reading a lot. Passive progress.





penguin said:


> I've been trying to work on shorter pieces instead of my novel, just to get it all flowing again, but it's not happening





Forgotten_Futures said:


> I've been doing a slew of short, concept-based wank fodder stories. None of them has passed 6 pages in length before dying. I haven't worked on my longest in a few weeks, I've got another decently long one that's in remission at the moment, and another that's made 10 pages but is hitting a rough patch.



Besides having my own personal blog, I also contribute to a writer's blog where you submit an entry that took you ten minutes to write, on a daily subject chosen by the admin. It can be challenging, but it helps stretch the creative muscles and keeps the juices flowing. It's working for me. I'm back to work on my book. Writers of any kind are welcome to join and if you don't, you can at least schedule to do ten minutes on your own. Give it a shot either way. What's ten minutes?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Besides having my own personal blog, I also contribute to a writer's blog where you submit an entry that took you ten minutes to write, on a daily subject chosen by the admin. It can be challenging, but it helps stretch the creative muscles and keeps the juices flowing. It's working for me. I'm back to work on my book. Writers of any kind are welcome to join and if you don't, you can at least schedule to do ten minutes on your own. Give it a shot either way. What's ten minutes?



I joined blogspot to make it easier to follow those blogs I wanted to read, but I don't know what I want to put on there as yet. I have a journal for every day stuff, but I wanted a different outlet for short pieces of writing. I need to get into the habit of writing every day again. Ten minutes is nothing, I need to just write and get it out.


----------



## Amatrix

I C that I am meeting up with someone tomorrow night.
Going to wear mah sexy panties, and he wont get to see them- but at least I will have a secret that is mine *and yours now, too!* :batting:

Could be a waste of time, but I don't care. I just want to meet new people.
Deciding that I no longer date unless they are an FA has really smashed down my dating pool, but damn... it has been a smart move. Less fluff and way more understanding.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that it's beginning to feel like it'll take a lucky break for me to be able to afford anything decent for myself.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I'm reading all your posts in the voice of Dexter.

I want to bone you all.


----------



## penguin




----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that I am done here. Y'all can figure out where to find me if you need to.  (Mostly) lovely people, but a poisonous atmosphere.


----------



## goofy girl

IC today i learned naked yoga in front of a mirror isn't the best idea for someone who has body image issues. Even after a few glasses of wine lol


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that Dims has given me a bit of a warped view of the world, when I get a nasty shock after a complete nimrod at the shops makes a moronic comment about me being an extra on The Biggest Loser. My first thought is that I look pretty today, nice makeup and feeling girly, and then it hits me...oh that's right, I am not the "normal" one in this scenario. I never know whether to laugh at pecker heads like that, or yell "bite me!" 

End of my ramble/rant.


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I am done here. Y'all can figure out where to find me if you need to.  (Mostly) lovely people, but a poisonous atmosphere.



IC this makes me sad to see


----------



## goofy girl

Fox said:


> ..... My spoon is too big...



Too big for what?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> Too big for what?



Masturbation. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0_zzCLLRvE


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Masturbation. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0_zzCLLRvE



Oh. THanks for explaining.

IC that a) I think I might have nightmares from that video

and

b) I really thought he was trying to eat with one of those big dumb soup spoons. I hate those things

lol


----------



## OIFMountaineer

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm reading all your posts in the voice of Dexter.
> 
> I want to bone you all.


 
Normal thought when reading this: Sweet, go me! ::give myself a Good Game::

Thought after combining the hidden part with the Dexter part: Sweet coupon clipping christ, she wants to fillet me! Run Away! Run Away!


----------



## J_Underscore

I confess that my girlfriend is smelling me because I smell of "Chocolate and *MAN*"


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I went on a "road trip" with my mother today to the little village we used to live in when I grew up, just to see how it changed. Well... most changes were for the better. We even stopped off at the little 50s diner beside my old house to have an ice cream cone. We got lucky cuz it was her first open day of the season and she was going to NOT open.

Also got to see my old house. A few trees I planted when I was younger got cut down by the new owners  And I was feeling quite angry to see our old stuff is still in there, like plates from my father's country and little porcelain shoes I got when I was little for my birthday. But I felt a little relieved to see that nothing really changed. I mean... the place was different, and the yard was totally changed... but it still felt like home.

I mean... I was happy to go back, believe it or not. I kind of needed that. I felt at peace after that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> Oh. THanks for explaining.
> 
> IC that a) I think I might have nightmares from that video
> 
> and
> 
> b) I really thought he was trying to eat with one of those big dumb soup spoons. I hate those things
> 
> lol



LOL! I was kidding.  Making fun. I don't actually know what he was talking about.


----------



## Deacone

J_JP_M said:


> I confess that my girlfriend is smelling me because I smell of "Chocolate and *MAN*"



I love it I love it *I LOVE IT*


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL! I was kidding.  Making fun. I don't actually know what he was talkin gabout.



ohhhh hahhahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC I want to get rip roaring sillyass drunk. And my house smells strangely. Eww. Oh, and I want to pinned up against a wall by someone's belly.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

goofy girl said:


> b) I really thought he was trying to eat with one of those big dumb soup spoons. I hate those things



IC that I regularly eat stuff with "big dumb soup spoons" = P


----------



## CastingPearls

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC that I regularly eat stuff with "big dumb soup spoons" = P


IC that a lot of soup spoons are too big to fit comfortably in my mouth and conversely because my mouth is small, everything that goes into it looks huge by comparison.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> IC that a lot of soup spoons are too big to fit comfortably in my mouth and conversely because my mouth is small, everything that goes into it looks huge by comparison.



IC I have this issue too, oddly enough.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> <snip> because my mouth is small, everything that goes into it looks huge by comparison.



*snort.* This explains why the guys around here are always trying to make friends with you.


KIDDING!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *snort.* This explains why the guys around here are always trying to make friends with you.
> 
> 
> KIDDING!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm so fucking in love.


----------



## lalatx

IC I have the opportunity to take a job that pays $11,000 more a year than I make now. I am hesitate to take the job b/c I just got a promotion/large raise in Feb and I would feel bed leaving the position. I also really like everyone I work with and I do not want them to have to pick up the slack if I leave. Money is not everything but that is a lot money to turn down. hmm


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

lalatx said:


> IC I have the opportunity to take a job that pays $11,000 more a year than I make now. I am hesitate to take the job b/c I just got a promotion/large raise in Feb and I would feel bed leaving the position. I also really like everyone I work with and I do not want them to have to pick up the slack if I leave. Money is not everything but that is a lot money to turn down. hmm



You've been at your current job for a while, like the place, and get along with your coworkers? I'd say stick with it, if not for any better reason than seniority-driven job security.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I miss having loads of people to talk to and hang out with irl and online everyone I know is in crisis mode and sometimes you just need a good laugh


----------



## Pitch

I confess that like my mother I'm starting to waltz blindly down the path of "man eater". Is it wrong to both be a Feminist and also desire to be a sort of 'kept' woman? Someone pampered, bought nice things and taken fancy places by someone loving physically and mentally?

Could be the _poor_ speaking. Never been anything but. XD


----------



## Allie Cat

Pitch said:


> I confess that like my mother I'm starting to waltz blindly down the path of "man eater". Is it wrong to both be a Feminist and also desire to be a sort of 'kept' woman? Someone pampered, bought nice things and taken fancy places by someone loving physically and mentally?
> 
> Could be the _poor_ speaking. Never been anything but. XD



Nothing wrong with that at all, I'm pretty much the same. :blush:

Essentially, feminism is about women being able to be themselves and do what they want (within reason). If what you want to do is be a kept woman, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## 1love_emily

Is it wrong to be so happy and so wanting of someone that you have, but then as soon as someone that you used to want texts you, you start to waver?

I can't believe I'm sinking into this. I had the best weekend last weekend, I got to meet him, touch him, hug him, kiss him, look him in the eye, and actually talk to him. But just 5 days later, I'm wavering between him and a boy I used to want so desperately. I don't know what to do :/


----------



## luvbigfellas

Pitch said:


> I confess that like my mother I'm starting to waltz blindly down the path of "man eater". Is it wrong to both be a Feminist and also desire to be a sort of 'kept' woman? Someone pampered, bought nice things and taken fancy places by someone loving physically and mentally?
> 
> Could be the _poor_ speaking. Never been anything but. XD



I walk this fence all the time. All my adult life, I've been broke. It would be nice not having to be the one who has to work her ass off to take care of someone else for once. But, I guess I want the option to work my ass of if I so choose. Maybe that's really it for me. Maybe I want to not have to bust my ass, but if I want to, I can. (And I usually do.)


----------



## Dmitra

1love_emily said:


> Is it wrong to be so happy and so wanting of someone that you have, but then as soon as someone that you used to want texts you, you start to waver?
> 
> I can't believe I'm sinking into this. I had the best weekend last weekend, I got to meet him, touch him, hug him, kiss him, look him in the eye, and actually talk to him. But just 5 days later, I'm wavering between him and a boy I used to want so desperately. I don't know what to do :/



Right now I think you're hungering for more loviedovie. It's like starving for days and being allowed just one taste of your favorite food - you're going to go a little crazy trying to fill yourself up with whatever's there for the eating. I'm not a swinger but I think it's inevitable we'll love more than one person in our lives, and sometimes we'll love more than one at the same time.

That said, I'm sorry you had such a short time with your visiting boy.



Obligatory IC: I've gone into the majorly unreasonable zone for romantic expectations.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC telling the guy I like that I like him is proving to be impossible. Could be one of those "quilt" things, haha. No, really, I'm terrified of everything going to he'll by admitting how I feel.


----------



## Pitch

luvbigfellas said:


> I walk this fence all the time. All my adult life, I've been broke.  It would be nice not having to be the one who has to work her ass off to take care of someone else for once. But, I guess I want the option to work my ass of if I so choose. Maybe that's really it for me. Maybe I want to not have to bust my ass, but if I want to, I can. (And I usually do.)




That makes -perfect- sense. I want just once in my life to sit on my butt and just make art. Not sit around looking pretty or cooking or anything like that? But just MAKE ART. Make money, too. But art, art, art. That's my vision of a 'kept' woman! (it's kind of silly) Just handle everything else, lock me in a room and make me draw and sculpt.

I dont think there's a man out there who'd do that, though. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

A good friend who I haven't seen in a long time was the subject of one of my pieces and although much of it was fictionalized, much of it wasn't and didn't cast her in the brightest light. She had heard I'd started writing again and asked to read some of it and I decided to 'fess up. I was even more trepidatious because she's an English professor and here she would be reading about herself in my work...

She loved it. She laughed. She cried. She said nothing made her laugh. The only thing that ever made her laugh was Mark Twain and she knew she knew she knew I had not only a book in me but many and it was such high praise indeed. I'm walking on air.


----------



## mossystate

I am really hoping that I get my wish and the temperature this summer will never go above 75 degrees.

I dream big.


----------



## Zandoz

IC the depression that had moderated for the last year is coming back big time


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

mossystate said:


> I am really hoping that I get my wish and the temperature this summer will never go above 75 degrees.
> 
> I dream big.



IC I like this wish.


----------



## HottiMegan

mossystate said:


> I am really hoping that I get my wish and the temperature this summer will never go above 75 degrees.
> 
> I dream big.



I would like this to happen. (we usually hit over 100 by 4th of July)


----------



## darlingzooloo

I confess that mustaches scare me, and that a summer of 75 degree weather would be so amazing there are no words to properly express it.


----------



## Mishty

mossystate said:


> I am really hoping that I get my wish and the temperature this summer will never go above 75 degrees.
> 
> I dream big.



Spread that dream woman, it was 90 here today....ugh


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC This weekend was amazing, I met cool people, I played Laser Tag with my friends, it was just.. awesomely awesome!


----------



## Kamily

IC I consumed WAAYYY too much alcohol on Fri night. The funniest part was the next morning trying to decipher the drunk texts that I had sent.... 40 of them! :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Baby talk - I HATE IT.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC I really need to stop sabotaging myself in relationships. I need to stop pushing people away when they get close. I need to stop thinking there's something wrong when there isn't. I need to remember that I'm own biggest critic and I'm also the harshest critic of myself.

I also confess that Wisconsin needs to get its ass in gear for spring/summer already. This 43 degree shit with heavy north winds that make it feel like 35 degrees, I've had enough already!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I REALLY want one of these!  http://mclanesmemories.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3g4qii


----------



## Amatrix

HottiMegan said:


> IC I REALLY want one of these!  http://mclanesmemories.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3g4qii


Holy awesome... I will see that and raise you a Boba Helmet cake...


And on a side note- 
IC that Saturday was not bad. I had fun, always nice to meet new people.
He was an absolute gentleman with amazing conversation topics. Good food, good person... and refreshed my ideas.
*Follow love. Everyday.*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I felt like a 5 year old again tonight, wanting to disappear.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that last night I stayed up until 2 AM and then woke up at 5:15 to get ready for work... *dies*

...and also that last night I painted my nails to match my new car. Because I'm just that much of a dork.


----------



## Scorsese86

I confess I am very worried about my friend who has a kidney stone. He is in terrible pain, so I just hope he will get well as soon as possible.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Painting your nails to match your car = Awesomesauce. 

[/Couldn't Rep You Yet.]


IC I'm obsessed with the "Winning" Song on Youtube. I actually have it memorized and listen to it multiple times a day. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Amatrix said:


> Holy awesome... I will see that and raise you a Boba Helmet cake...
> 
> 
> And on a side note-
> IC that Saturday was not bad. I had fun, always nice to meet new people.
> He was an absolute gentleman with amazing conversation topics. Good food, good person... and refreshed my ideas.
> *Follow love. Everyday.*



That is just SOOO cool!! I wish i was creative enough to pull that off. My son Max would die for a cake like that 



My confession today is that i'm flabbergasted that i'm freezing my butt off in the middle of May. Usually i'm quite the opposite by this time of year. I'd be counting the time down till we could go swimming to cool off!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

[ANGRY DAD] IC that I wasn't pleased to hear a psychologist refer to my son's ADHD drug treatmen regimen as "the most unusual medication profile I've ever heard of". Fookin' greaaat, man. :doh:

That's why we came to see you, dumbass. Try dealing with all the ups and downs bullshit of having to wean off/modulate/upregulate dosages for a half-dozen new medications over the past 2 years, not to mention wrestling with an uncooperative teacher who thinks he's just a 'problem child.'

Her surprise at my knowledge of pharmacology was irritating; it bothers me how many other parents must simply give their kids medications without researching the background, side effects and co-administration issues. Either the doctors are being stingy with giving the details out (IMHO, any parent medicating a child should be required to sign an applicably-written PPI or similar document showing they are aware of known complications or side effects) or parents don't bother to friggin' read. [/ANGRY DAD]


----------



## snuggletiger

Whatever happened to Dr. Walbeck?


----------



## penguin

I confess that I just realised as I'm sitting here reading Dims, I had my left hand in my cleavage. Hello there, hand, when did you do that? (hand was removed for typing)


----------



## Amatrix

penguin said:


> I confess that I just realised as I'm sitting here reading Dims, I had my left hand in my cleavage. Hello there, hand, when did you do that? (hand was removed for typing)



Hahaha, I do that!- but normally tuck my hands under my belly now... so warm!!!

IC That at first I was afraid.
I was petrified...
My last couple of months in Colorado were horrible. I love the state, love most of the people there- but I was alone. I never got to meet the people I wanted to meet, or do much of what I wanted to do.
Now I have met all my personal goals except living alone, ahead of schedule.
Life.freaking.rocks.


----------



## darlingzooloo

I confess that I think it would be so amazing to make someone feel like Gene Kelly's character during the song (and in the film of the same name) Singing in the Rain. :wubu:
http://youtu.be/D1ZYhVpdXbQ

I mean come on, he's so happy and smiley, I'd love to make a man feel that way just because I love him/kissed him/twirled around him a few times. 
(and yes i realize i am a complete sap. X_X)


----------



## CastingPearls

darlingzooloo said:


> I confess that I think it would be so amazing to make someone feel like Gene Kelly's character during the song (and in the film of the same name) Singing in the Rain. :wubu:
> http://youtu.be/D1ZYhVpdXbQ
> 
> I mean come on, he's so happy and smiley, I'd love to make a man feel that way just because I love him/kissed him/twirled around him a few times.
> (and yes i realize i am a complete sap. X_X)


I totally get that. It is amazing to be head-over-heels in love but even more amazing when someone feels that way about you in return.

And I'm a complete sap too. I get it. I do.


----------



## darlingzooloo

CastingPearls said:


> I totally get that. It is amazing to be head-over-heels in love but even more amazing when someone feels that way about you in return.
> 
> And I'm a complete sap too. I get it. I do.



Yay! I don't feel so alone now! I told the same thing to my friends once and they just looked at me with derpy faces, I feel like a lot of young people today are confused or clueless about what love should feel like which makes me sad. I think this is giving me a new thread idea....


----------



## Dromond

IC #1: I'm feeling surly.

IC #2: I just had chocolate cake and ice cream, and it's upsetting my stomach. This may have bearing on item #1.

IC #3: I want to meet Megan just to hear her say "kupo?" in person.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I just watched the trailer for X Men: First Class.

I think I came.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I'm sappy. Right now, I just want to be in love. 

IC that I really should be asleep right now, 'cause I work at 4 am, but I don't wanna.

IC that more than anything I just want to get the fuck out of this place and far far away from Wisconsin.

IC that I am chibi-chibi.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I would gladly sacrifice every, single person on this website into a boiling volcano...for 5 more minutes with my momma. Just 5 more minutes to hug her and tell her I love her one last time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think sometimes when I have my break-downs, it's just my inner-child choking to death.


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> IC that I would gladly sacrifice every, single person on this website into a boiling volcano...for 5 more minutes with my momma. Just 5 more minutes to hug her and tell her I love her one last time.


I remember when my mother was dying in agony, that I was in one room trying to negotiate with God that I would give so many years of my life to keep her for that long, and my 80-year-old grandmother was in the other room doing the same thing. 

I know I didn't lose my mother suddenly like you. Her death was long and terrible. I wouldn't wish either on my worst enemy but I do feel your pain. Many of us here do, CaMellie. I would give anything just to hold her hand one more time. Just to kiss her once again. I know, Camellie. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## bmann0413

IC that I sometimes wonder what it would be like to meet a girl version of me from an alternate universe.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bmann0413 said:


> IC that I sometimes wonder what it would be like to meet a girl version of me from an alternate universe.


IC I'd like to witness that. Just for 'teh lulz'.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I spent about an hour and a half (give or take 5 minutes) at the gym. Because I've made up my mind to take a trip this summer to the city that stole my heart, I'd like to get into better shape for when I do go. Everything is about walking in that city, so I need to be able to do that. Plus, I gained weight from depression and bad eating patterns I picked up at work. I was stressed, and then when I lost my job, I was depressed, and it all had a negative impact on my physical self. So I'm gonna get back to work, hopefully get more shapely, too, by then. I miss my more hourglass shape. Right now I'm like... not even a pear! I'm just all over round and I miss my more curvy look. That's what this whole gym thing is really about. 

IAC I'm going to hit the shower now before bed cuz I feel gross. lol.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I'm actually a little relieved to have learned that the girl I asked out a few months ago and got a "maybe, when I'm less busy" to, has started seeing someone. I'm a little bummed, but at least now there isn't even the minor hope that was there. Things between us have actually been getting a little awkward as of late, so I'm hoping this will smooth that out and we can just be friends again.


----------



## Saoirse

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC I'm actually a little relieved to have learned that the girl I asked out a few months ago and got a "maybe, when I'm less busy" to, has started seeing someone. I'm a little bummed, but at least now there isn't even the minor hope that was there. Things between us have actually been getting a little awkward as of late, so I'm hoping this will smooth that out and we can just be friends again.



I just found out that the guy I went out with a few times is now with another chick. We had fun, he told me he really liked me... then he ignored me for 2 weeks.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Yeah... I'm not relieved she's going out with another guy, I'm relieved she had the decency to tell me rather than having me find out by meeting the lucky asshat some time in the future.

IC it honestly stings a little, she said I'd probably get along with him, which means we can't be too different in personality, which means... I lost out by how little?

I bet it's cause I'm 1.5' taller than her. :doh:


----------



## Heyyou

Saoirse said:


> I just found out that the guy I went out with a few times is now with another chick. We had fun, he told me he really liked me... then he ignored me for 2 weeks.





DONT take it personal, many people do that...................................


----------



## Mishty

IC I went with my cousin to get pizza rolls last night, while I was very drunk, and not only did I eat a Slim Jim in the store, I apparently stole a pack of hockey trading cards, I'm going to take them back, but who the hell steals NHL cards while drunk? I've never stolen a thing in my life.... :huh:

No more drunken snack runs for me, I did say I didn't want to go, like three times, he made me.


----------



## Surlysomething

CAMellie said:


> IC that I would gladly sacrifice every, single person on this website into a boiling volcano...for 5 more minutes with my momma. Just 5 more minutes to hug her and tell her I love her one last time.


 

Seriously? I think you might be better off sacrificing your 'family' that hasn't helped at all than a bunch of complete strangers.


----------



## CAMellie

Surlysomething said:


> Seriously? I think you might be better off sacrificing your 'family' that hasn't helped at all than a bunch of complete strangers.



I already told them that to their faces. I was distraught last night and thought maybe some more sacrifices would help. *shrug* nothing personal


----------



## Surlysomething

CAMellie said:


> I already told them that to their faces. I was distraught last night and thought maybe some more sacrifices would help. *shrug* nothing personal


 
It just seems a little strange that you would come to a site that's meant to be enjoyable and you want to throw all of us under the bus.

Life is a shitstorm. We all have gone what you're going through and feel for you. You have to give us a little more credit though.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I bet it's cause I'm 1.5' taller than her. :doh:



I hope not, cuz tall dudes rock. 

------

IC I think I'm headed into "too many tattoos" territory. I mean... I pretty much didn't feel my tattoo being done today. So much so that I was falling asleep sitting there getting my wrists ripped into as if it wasn't even happening. :huh: That's kinda bad.... Lol.

But I love my tattoos I got today. They're adorable.


----------



## TraciJo67

CAMellie said:


> I already told them that to their faces. I was distraught last night and thought maybe some more sacrifices would help. *shrug* nothing personal


 
My 64-year-old mother lives with me. She has early onset Alzheimer's disease. Her short-term memory is completely gone, and her long-term memory is fading fast. She's alive, and in very good physical health, and she recognizes me (fades in and out on who my husband and son are, though). What she doesn't know anymore is utterly heartbreaking. Like, she can't remember all the steps to bathe herself. She'll get into the shower, if I turn it on for her. She may even remember to use shampoo. Soap? Not so much. Ditto on toileting. Forget being able to pay a bill - she couldn't, to save her life, even tell you where she banks. What she just ate for her mid-afternoon snack. What we were discussing 30 seconds ago. The circumstances in which her husband and oldest son died. The day, what month it is, what year it is. You know what I'm thankful for? That she no longer even knows how far gone she is. She's still here, alive, and I'm actively grieving that the mother I knew -- the woman I knew -- is gone, will never come back, and will one day not even know who I am. I'm really angry about this, and about what I perceive to be lack of help, input, or even basic decency from other family members ... all of whom are coping in their own ways, which for some includes heavy denial that a problem even exists. I have to keep in mind that they have their own very human deficiencies and for the most part are doing the best that they are capable of.

I'd never wish harm to another individual so that my mother could recover, not even while distressed. Like Elaine, I'd probably give some of my *own* time, if even the very idea of striking such a bargain wasn't so outright impossible. I understand the part of your pain that is lashing out. But what I've learned, through some very hard knocks of my own, is that even in times of intense grief when I fear I can bear not one bit more, life goes on around me and after a while, NOBODY, not even those closest to me, will be understanding forever. Maybe it's best that you're lashing out here, if that means that people you love aren't seeing that side of you. I'm sorry that you lost your mother. I lost my father 6 years ago, my brother a few years after, and I'm watching my mother become a shell of a person before my very eyes. It's hard to keep perspective sometimes. I know this. And fresh grief has a way of making it IMPOSSIBLE to even gain that perspective. When I'm very angry with family members, I try to remember what it was about them that I once loved. And I think about all of the ugly mistakes I've made, mostly out of my own ignorance, and how graciously they've forgiven me. I don't speak to them when I'm angry, because I know that I can become irrational and blow their "crimes" very far out of proportion. Sometimes their shortcomings seem insurmountable -- like I can't even begin to understand actions taken/not taken (not calling or sending cards for Mother's Day; leaving me in a huge financial lurch and refusing to share in even a fraction of the additional costs, etc). What I have to keep reminding myself of is what I will lose if I say exactly what I sometimes want to say. To me, losing out on the chance of having relationships with my young nephews and nieces is too awful to contemplate.


----------



## Saoirse

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Yeah... I'm not relieved she's going out with another guy, I'm relieved she had the decency to tell me rather than having me find out by meeting the lucky asshat some time in the future.
> 
> IC it honestly stings a little, she said I'd probably get along with him, which means we can't be too different in personality, which means... I lost out by how little?
> 
> I bet it's cause I'm 1.5' taller than her. :doh:



It totally stings. I mean... I figured it wasnt going anywhere after I didnt hear from him for so long, but when I saw it on FB last night... I felt like shit. Still kinda do.

And its not even like he was perfect for me, and Im totally better off without him... but it was nice having someone for a bit.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Saoirse said:


> I just found out that the guy I went out with a few times is now with another chick. We had fun, he told me he really liked me... then he ignored me for 2 weeks.



I can't count the number of times this has happened to me. Damn me and my "you're an amazing girl, but I don't want to date you" problem. ('cause if I'm so amazing, then why the hell don't you want to date the amazingness?)

IC that if my employer is really going to force me to lose my job, then I'm going to do everything I can to make it hard for the two leaders of my "team" to keep theirs.

I also confess that my dad has vascular dementia and if he passed, I probably wouldn't be as sad as anyone would think I should be.


----------



## danielson123

IC that now that I have a bit of money in my pocket I would like to take somebody on a date.


----------



## penguin

luvbigfellas said:


> I can't count the number of times this has happened to me. Damn me and my "you're an amazing girl, but I don't want to date you" problem. ('cause if I'm so amazing, then why the hell don't you want to date the amazingness?)



I think that's a bit better than them being willing to sleep with you but not to date you.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I saw this sign while I was out today. I'm pretty sure it's not the same meaning, but nonetheless, I thought of Dims...


----------



## luvbigfellas

penguin said:


> I think that's a bit better than them being willing to sleep with you but not to date you.



Oh, did I forget that part? Maybe I just repressed it.


----------



## Saoirse

luvbigfellas said:


> Oh, did I forget that part? Maybe I just repressed it.



suucksso bad. guys are dicks


----------



## CAMellie

Surlysomething said:


> It just seems a little strange that you would come to a site that's meant to be enjoyable and you want to throw all of us under the bus.
> 
> Life is a shitstorm. We all have gone what you're going through and feel for you. You have to give us a little more credit though.



I came to a site where I felt comfortable venting. No...not *everyone* has gone through what I'm going through.
This isn't Hyde Park...it is a thread in the Lounge where I have read far worse things written by others. I never threatened anyone...I expressed a confession of a thought that passed through my mind. 
I honestly don't give a crap right about now.


----------



## Surlysomething

CAMellie said:


> I came to a site where I felt comfortable venting. No...not *everyone* has gone through what I'm going through.
> This isn't Hyde Park...it is a thread in the Lounge where I have read far worse things written by others. I never threatened anyone...I expressed a confession of a thought that passed through my mind.
> I honestly don't give a crap right about now.



I think most people have lost a loved one.

Have you looked into getting some counseling?


----------



## darlingzooloo

IC that I am very sad that I have never been to a wedding that was as fun,colorful, or synchronized as this http://youtu.be/V_i6HPPPwSg .
 Boo boring catholic/protestant weddings.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

luvbigfellas said:


> Oh, did I forget that part? Maybe I just repressed it.



I'm not ready for the extra complications of "sleeping" with people. I have a sufficiently addictive personality as it is, thank you, without dabbling in another thing I can't guarantee long term access to = P

That said, I'm not really interested in the traditional dating scene because the traditional dating scene is boring. I'd rather hang out like friends. Just... friends who kiss and cuddle and, somewhere down the line, sleep with each other = P


----------



## luvbigfellas

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm not ready for the extra complications of "sleeping" with people. I have a sufficiently addictive personality as it is, thank you, without dabbling in another thing I can't guarantee long term access to = P
> 
> That said, I'm not really interested in the traditional dating scene because the traditional dating scene is boring. I'd rather hang out like friends. Just... friends who kiss and cuddle and, somewhere down the line, sleep with each other = P



For the most part, this is how my friendships operate. lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I think I started changing my habits for the wrong reason. Of course, continuing my plan will benefit in other ways, but... I really feel like I'm shit outta luck in love. I think the guy I'm interested in only wants to be with model types  And it definitely leaves me feeling hurt. Not standing a chance at all is the shittiest part.

All that I can think is... "Now what?"

:really sad:


----------



## CAMellie

Surlysomething said:


> I think most people have lost a loved one.
> 
> Have you looked into getting some counseling?



I've been in counseling since 1996 after the 1st of my 4 stillborn children and then continued it after I lost my husband to cancer. My counselor encourages venting when needed...I like her.


----------



## CleverBomb

CAMellie said:


> I've been in counseling since 1996 after the 1st of my 4 stillborn children and then continued it after I lost my husband to cancer. My counselor encourages venting when needed...I like her.


Seems a pretty reasonable course -- better than turning it inward.

-Rusty


----------



## CAMellie

TraciJo67 said:


> My 64-year-old mother lives with me. She has early onset Alzheimer's disease. Her short-term memory is completely gone, and her long-term memory is fading fast. She's alive, and in very good physical health, and she recognizes me (fades in and out on who my husband and son are, though). What she doesn't know anymore is utterly heartbreaking. Like, she can't remember all the steps to bathe herself. She'll get into the shower, if I turn it on for her. She may even remember to use shampoo. Soap? Not so much. Ditto on toileting. Forget being able to pay a bill - she couldn't, to save her life, even tell you where she banks. What she just ate for her mid-afternoon snack. What we were discussing 30 seconds ago. The circumstances in which her husband and oldest son died. The day, what month it is, what year it is. You know what I'm thankful for? That she no longer even knows how far gone she is. She's still here, alive, and I'm actively grieving that the mother I knew -- the woman I knew -- is gone, will never come back, and will one day not even know who I am. I'm really angry about this, and about what I perceive to be lack of help, input, or even basic decency from other family members ... all of whom are coping in their own ways, which for some includes heavy denial that a problem even exists. I have to keep in mind that they have their own very human deficiencies and for the most part are doing the best that they are capable of.
> 
> I'd never wish harm to another individual so that my mother could recover, not even while distressed. Like Elaine, I'd probably give some of my *own* time, if even the very idea of striking such a bargain wasn't so outright impossible. I understand the part of your pain that is lashing out. But what I've learned, through some very hard knocks of my own, is that even in times of intense grief when I fear I can bear not one bit more, life goes on around me and after a while, NOBODY, not even those closest to me, will be understanding forever. Maybe it's best that you're lashing out here, if that means that people you love aren't seeing that side of you. I'm sorry that you lost your mother. I lost my father 6 years ago, my brother a few years after, and I'm watching my mother become a shell of a person before my very eyes. It's hard to keep perspective sometimes. I know this. And fresh grief has a way of making it IMPOSSIBLE to even gain that perspective. When I'm very angry with family members, I try to remember what it was about them that I once loved. And I think about all of the ugly mistakes I've made, mostly out of my own ignorance, and how graciously they've forgiven me. I don't speak to them when I'm angry, because I know that I can become irrational and blow their "crimes" very far out of proportion. Sometimes their shortcomings seem insurmountable -- like I can't even begin to understand actions taken/not taken (not calling or sending cards for Mother's Day; leaving me in a huge financial lurch and refusing to share in even a fraction of the additional costs, etc). What I have to keep reminding myself of is what I will lose if I say exactly what I sometimes want to say. To me, losing out on the chance of having relationships with my young nephews and nieces is too awful to contemplate.



Thank you, ever so much, for your words of wisdom. Really. They made me think...and you're right.
I hope you don't mind if I offer you my sympathy for what your mother is going through. The sympathy is genuine and heart-felt.


----------



## Amatrix

IC that I am no longer going to send private messages here thanking people for being awesome by posting pictures... because they just get frustrated that I don't want to send them nudes.

*Generally you might get them/semi nudes if you DON'T ask for them, but letting me know you are disappointed because I don't want to see yours or send you mine after one conversation- wont make me want to ship them to you at all. *I just don't do pity nudes.* I don't really do nudes period. I was just sending a note saying thank you, you are beautiful...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC today was pretty nice, even if I did have to walk a little more than I would have normally chosen to. It also somewhat scares me that both of my thin [160lb max] friends are telling me how by the end of this summer, I'll be 'into' walking. No, Fuck that, Megan never walks. I just hope by the end of the summer I'll have lost enough weight to get a bike again, I miss it so much! Such quick and easy [for me] transportation! Without all the scary-ness of driving! [yaaay not having to confront my obsessive fears!]


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that sometimes the insensitivity in this forum totally astounds me. 

IC that there are some wonderful people here too, who astound me in a good way.

IC that I sometimes hate reading this thread because of how some confessions are interpreted by other readers. (and I honestly don't care if you respond to my posts in kind or not).


----------



## Surlysomething

Misery, meet Company.


----------



## Surlysomething

CAMellie said:


> I've been in counseling since 1996 after the 1st of my 4 stillborn children and then continued it after I lost my husband to cancer. My counselor encourages venting when needed...I like her.




"the 1st of my 4 stillborn children and then continued it after I lost my husband to cancer"

I'm trying to figure out why you would mention this. Are you trying to win a trophy for the most miserable person on the board? We ALL have skeletons in our closet, Mellie. It's how we deal with them that makes us who we are.

I'm not sure your counselor would approve of the way you 'vent' on here. I'm sure there are other much more practical and helpful ways to approach CBT. 

No one is trying to lessen the hurt you feel over losing your mother. I don't think you understand that. But the way in which you're doing it is pretty scary and isn't helping you at all.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I splurged on a mani and pedi on Friday after work - and the guy did an awesome job, I just wish i knew Vietnamese I would have so hit on him lol....and my doggies got spa treatments too ...they look adorable in their little punk rock bandanas..my dogs rule! hehehe


----------



## CAMellie

Surlysomething said:


> "the 1st of my 4 stillborn children and then continued it after I lost my husband to cancer"
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why you would mention this. Are you trying to win a trophy for the most miserable person on the board? We ALL have skeletons in our closet, Mellie. It's how we deal with them that makes us who we are.
> 
> I'm not sure your counselor would approve of the way you 'vent' on here. I'm sure there are other much more practical and helpful ways to approach CBT.
> 
> No one is trying to lessen the hurt you feel over losing your mother. I don't think you understand that. But the way in which you're doing it is pretty scary and isn't helping you at all.



Yes...I want my trophy now.  Seriously, don't you have anything better to do than follow me around analyzing my posts? Try crocheting. It's fun.


----------



## Surlysomething

CAMellie said:


> Yes...I want my trophy now.  Seriously, don't you have anything better to do than follow me around analyzing my posts? Try crocheting. It's fun.


 

Well, you have something going on.

And for the record, I subscribe to this thread so i'm not stalking you. I'm replying to your posts. There is a difference.

I often think throwing yourself into your work will help keep your mind off of things.

Just sayin'


----------



## CAMellie

So...ANYWAYS...IC that I have an overwhelming craving for homemade Key Lime pie. I would make one myself, but pie making has never been one of my skills. The store bought ones have a kind of chemical taste to them IMHO.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that some need chaos and drama in their lives...but I don't want to be any part of it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm confused as to why people are now claiming "The Rapture" is this saturday. Like.. seriously folks?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm confused as to why people are now claiming "The Rapture" is this saturday. Like.. seriously folks?



IC I hit the will attend button on facebook when somebody invited me to the post-rapture looting.


----------



## penguin

Diana_Prince245 said:


> IC I hit the will attend button on facebook when somebody invited me to the post-rapture looting.



I did too. Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am confused that an ex called me at 2am pretending to be another woman


----------



## Diana_Prince245

penguin said:


> I did too. Maybe I'll see you there!



Just stay away from the Betsey Johnson shoes


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I am a ball of nerves about this weekend, but happy and excited at the same time.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

darlingzooloo said:


> IC that I am very sad that I have never been to a wedding that was as fun,colorful, or synchronized as this http://youtu.be/V_i6HPPPwSg
> Boo boring catholic/protestant weddings.



Oh my god, I love Bollywood and I LOVE the sari's...the colors and types...and their make up and the jewelry....yes....I'm with you. I want a sari!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm confused as to why people are now claiming "The Rapture" is this saturday. Like.. seriously folks?



You have got to be kidding me... :doh:

I think I may donate to the Seattle Atheists = P


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I am a ball of nerves about this weekend, but happy and excited at the same time.



Whatever it is..... Good luck!!!!


I confess I'm all ready for some things to change around here (my life).... :huh:


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm going to listen to those that have something "real" to say, ignore the asshats who seem to have an overwhelming need to argue with everyone...about everything, and speak my mind when I feel like it.


----------



## penguin

IC that I am NOT a fan of hormonal dips or PMS. Fuck you, hormones. Fuck you.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to having a 4 day long weekend and you can hate me all you want.

Haha.


HAPPY!


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I'm going to be sort of pissed if the rapture is on Saturday, as I work at 4 am. It better happen before then. lol (Although, if it did, my employer would still be open, trying to rook people and sell shit to the idiots that decide to spend their time shopping.)


----------



## darlingzooloo

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Oh my god, I love Bollywood and I LOVE the sari's...the colors and types...and their make up and the jewelry....yes....I'm with you. I want a sari!!



Meeee tooo!!!!! :smitten: Saris for ALLLL!!!!!

IC that I am being a book whore and reading crazy amounts of fiction to make up for the months of scholastic reading only, part of it is escapism, part of it is hope. I also confess boys confuse me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm debating starting a blog of all the hilarious things my family says. Though I'd also like to write a Childrens Book or two, too.


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm debating starting a blog of all the hilarious things my family says. Though I'd also like to write a Childrens Book or two, too.


You can do both. I do.


----------



## randomjenerator

IC that I absolutely LOVE my new super short hair cut. The girl that did it was rocking a similar one and I told her that I would love to wear short hair, but often stylists fear short hair on big girls. She was like "fuck that, lets do it".


----------



## littlefairywren

randomjenerator said:


> IC that I absolutely LOVE my new super short hair cut. The girl that did it was rocking a similar one and I told her that I would love to wear short hair, but often stylists fear short hair on big girls. She was like "fuck that, lets do it".



Photo please


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I'd love a short haircut if I could manage to make it not look like a clown wig.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> You can do both. I do.


I know I could.. I just don't want either to be a total flop, ya know? 

Just to join in that conversation ^  I'd like to say I'd -love- to have a shorter haircut too, but I worry how it'd look with my facial structure. A hairstylist told me with such a round face that it would look quite awful, so I've my doubts.


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just to join in that conversation ^  I'd like to say I'd -love- to have a shorter haircut too, but I worry how it'd look with my facial structure. A hairstylist told me with such a round face that it would look quite awful, so I've my doubts.



I have a round face and a short hair cut, have had for years. I've also had a "hairstylist" tell me that she wouldn't cut my hair because short hair is wrong for my face. I love my hair the way it is, it makes me feel good and that is all that matters. Remember, it grows back if you're not happy.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I remember hairstylists dreading putting a short cut on me, saying that longer hair "accentuates and hides all the right things" Ha! All long hair did was fall over my fatty bits, but made me look even shorter than I am, and more stout, too. Looking shorter than I already am is not an option, and I'm a total fan of having short hair now  I think every woman can pull off short hair if she finds the right cut and stand by the idea that every woman should have a short haircut at least once during their adult life.


----------



## JulieD

IC that I really want to pursue you, just as friends for now. I know you have your "things" you need to sort out, and I'm fine with that. I'm not going anywhere any time soon, but I can't promise I will be here forever either. I don't want to bother you too much because I think you are way busy...but I don't want you to forget me either...so I just keep hoping that one of my random text about the weather keeps me fresh in your mined


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I'll be honest and C that, while short hair CAN look quite good on women, I am a total sucker for really long hair. Like, touching ass long (or longer!).


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I decided to take time off from dating a year and a half ago because I'd gotten to where I felt like if I didn't have a date something was wrong. Now my attitude has completely switched, and I've become far too comfortable with not dating and Friday nights on my couch watching Doctor Who or Torchwood reruns. I think I'm going to have to jump back into the dating pool, which means I probably need more boob shirts. This girl has better luck getting guys to flirt with her when she wears a boob shirt.


----------



## Zandoz

IC that I'm tired...very tired


----------



## JulieD

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I decided to take time off from dating a year and a half ago because I'd gotten to where I felt like if I didn't have a date something was wrong. Now my attitude has completely switched, and I've become far too comfortable with not dating and Friday nights on my couch watching Doctor Who or Torchwood reruns. I think I'm going to have to jump back into the dating pool, which means I probably need more boob shirts. This girl has better luck getting guys to flirt with her when she wears a boob shirt.



Nothing like a good boob shirt to help boost your confidence too...well, as long as you have good boobs to fill it :batting:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I think I screwed myself and have fucked up my life...I am having so much anxiety that I cannot breathe....


----------



## CarlaSixx

I don't know if it's that I miss going out, but I feel like shit today. Like I'm useless. Mind you, I also got some hurtful news, too, but this is pretty bad.

Seeing a therapist can't happen fast enough. I have to wait yet another month to see one, but when you feel your skin aching to be broken by a cold metal blade, and dig in deep, until bone, you know you have a problem. 

Fuck. I thought I was getting better


----------



## hiddenexposure

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm confused as to why people are now claiming "The Rapture" is this saturday. Like.. seriously folks?



IC that whenever I see that "The Rapture" is happening tomorrow I get a little excited because I am thinking about this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HP04nfUi4g

And I wanna get my dance on!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*IC* I was all eager to mow the lawn for money---- till I started, then I realized why I EFFING HATE IT. [Oh, and bonus confession? Just as I was about finished mowing today, My mom needed my help. I went back to finish, and the mower decided to be a DICK. I was so mad, I was actually yelling at it. I was like "DON'T MAKE ME ROUNDHOUSE YOU, YOU DAMN THING YOU." ..I think my moms neighbors may have seen this.. this.. sight, on top of it. Heh....


----------



## Zandoz

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I think I screwed myself and have fucked up my life...I am having so much anxiety that I cannot breathe....




{{{{{{Punky}}}}}}


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Zandoz said:


> {{{{{{Punky}}}}}}



Thanks Zan...it wasn't actually me on purpose..but, I got a bout of kidney stones this week and I haven't been at my job 90 days....I have been out 4 days, I'm afraid even with my doctor's note, they are going to send me packing...


----------



## Zandoz

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Thanks Zan...it wasn't actually me on purpose..but, I got a bout of kidney stones this week and I haven't been at my job 90 days....I have been out 4 days, I'm afraid even with my doctor's note, they are going to send me packing...




You know I'll be pull'n for you.


----------



## herin

IC that I don't know what the hell I'm doing sometimes. 

IC that I have had far too much drama, with too little sleep this week and that I may be taking to heart things that are not about me. 

IC that I am going to veg out with a movie and hopefully shut my brain off for awhile.


----------



## butch

IC that I hugely heart two blondes on this board. i hope they know who they are, as they have made my heart a bit lighter. Thank you! :wubu:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that I have a double shot of liquid cocaine and it's the weekend!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC that I have a double shot of liquid cocaine and it's the weekend!



I approve of this choice


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

hiddenexposure said:


> IC that whenever I see that "The Rapture" is happening tomorrow I get a little excited because I am thinking about this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HP04nfUi4g
> 
> And I wanna get my dance on!!!



This is the 'rapture' that I keep thinking about...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g


----------



## hiddenexposure

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> This is the 'rapture' that I keep thinking about...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g



ha ha ha, either way one of these songs are getting posted on my facebook in honor of the impending end of the world-ishness


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I'm screwed and not in a good way.

IC that it's taking everything in me to control my temper right about now.

IC that I want to go tell him exactly the truth. He's a big goddamned baby who is lazy and a poor excuse for a man. 

IC that the only reason he's really kicking me out is because mommy and daddy won't pay his bills anymore if I'm here.


----------



## Dromond

IC I fed my dog peanut butter just for the lulz.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Dromond said:


> IC I fed my dog peanut butter just for the lulz.



I love doing that. Especially sticking it to their nose or palate(sp). I die of laughter every time. Super cute.

------

IC I decided to watch HP7a to cheer me up. Instead, I've been having dirty thoughts...... Gah! It's a family movie! Damn, I'm such a perv! :doh:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> This is the 'rapture' that I keep thinking about...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g



So that's the name of that song... it plays on Walgreens in house radio, and I hate it because of the spoken > 50% of the song. So stupid (the words, and the form of "music").


----------



## JulianDW

IC that I think yorkie poodle puppies running around in circles is one of the freakin' cutiest things the world has to offer! Glad to get that off my chest


----------



## rellis10

I confess that I need a nap badly, but if I take one i'll almost definitly miss a deadline for something I'm writing.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

IC that she gives me that old-fashioned romantic feeling...

Lloyd & Harry


----------



## goofy girl

IC that i really need to get my laundry done but the kitty is so comfy against the pile, I don't want to move it and disturb her.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that I was not Rapture'd. (Then again, I stopped believing in the Christian manifestation of God several years ago, so I wasn't expecting to = P)


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC today is making up for quite a few bad things! I don't wanna jynx anything but I'm hoping everything goes as planned


----------



## Donna

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Thanks Zan...it wasn't actually me on purpose..but, I got a bout of kidney stones this week and I haven't been at my job 90 days....I have been out 4 days, I'm afraid even with my doctor's note, they are going to send me packing...



I don't want to blow smoke up your ass, but I also don't want you to worry needlessly (especially as you try to heal from the kidney stones.) But I feel strongly (and I say this as someone who works in human resources and has been called on to make this decision) as long as you have a doctor's note, I think you should be fine. Please read your company's handbook/probation policy for clarification and if the verbiage is ambigious, ask your HR or supervisor. Let them know you are concerned. They may ask you to extend your probation period an additional 30 to 60 days, but as long as you are not a repeat offender and you don't have other performance issues, you should make it out of probation. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wasn't raptured, but If it really happened I'm looking forward to the faster loading speed for my games on Facebook! [and the internet in general].


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Donna said:


> I don't want to blow smoke up your ass, but I also don't want you to worry needlessly (especially as you try to heal from the kidney stones.) But I feel strongly (and I say this as someone who works in human resources and has been called on to make this decision) as long as you have a doctor's note, I think you should be fine. Please read your company's handbook/probation policy for clarification and if the verbiage is ambigious, ask your HR or supervisor. Let them know you are concerned. They may ask you to extend your probation period an additional 30 to 60 days, but as long as you are not a repeat offender and you don't have other performance issues, you should make it out of probation.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.



Thank you Donna 

I went to work today and I handed them a Doctor's note that tied all the days together (so, it would count as one occurrence) and they took it and let me work. Now, I am not sure if I am in the clear, but, I do believe since they let me work ..I should be okay?

In the meantime, I submitted my resume to like 10 other jobs, just in case...I was unemployed for almost 2 years.....so, that is why my anxiety is through the roof. I am off Sunday and Monday and return Tuesday.

:: crossing everything ::


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that my body is really not reacting well to stress. My back is killing me and my lungs are kind of burning. The lungs part might be a result of blood sugar issues, though.


----------



## goofy girl

IC I had a really, really, REALLY great night


----------



## Mishty

IC I think eating chili and cheese covered tots from your lovers fingers is kinda hot, even if it's cause the car hop didn't give you a fork.


----------



## Dromond

Mishty said:


> IC I think eating chili and cheese covered tots from your lovers fingers is kinda hot, even if it's cause the car hop didn't give you a fork.



Sonic slut.


----------



## Mishty

Dromond said:


> Sonic slut.



Oh, you just made me love you even more than I already do which is a lot.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I wasn't raptured, but If it really happened I'm looking forward to the faster loading speed for my games on Facebook! [and the internet in general].



Who are you kidding? Real hardcore Christians don't use the internet. Us atheists/agnostics are the bandwidth hogs = P


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I thought I wouldn't be posting on a singles thread again...but once again a love has let me down. IC that I'm afraid that I'll die before I find real love and a person who really means it when they say that want to make me happy and be there for me and that I can count on them. I know...poor, pitiful me but there it is. I'm sure in a few days I'll be in a better frame of mind but its only been three days since I found out that my dreams have been crushed once again. :sad:


----------



## snuggletiger

herin said:


> IC that I don't know what the hell I'm doing sometimes.
> 
> IC that I have had far too much drama, with too little sleep this week and that I may be taking to heart things that are not about me.
> 
> IC that I am going to veg out with a movie and hopefully shut my brain off for awhile.



Have a fig newton


----------



## herin

snuggletiger said:


> Have a fig newton



Fig newtons make everything better!


----------



## hiddenexposure

IC I'm in love with my best friend and he's pretty adamant we will stay just friends even though his actions speak much differently 

IC that I'm having to make some super tough decisions about said friend who means the absolute world to me. 

IC the thought of cutting him and all of our friends out of my life breaks my heart


----------



## Sweetie

hiddenexposure said:


> IC I'm in love with my best friend and he's pretty adamant we will stay just friends even though his actions speak much differently
> 
> IC that I'm having to make some super tough decisions about said friend who means the absolute world to me.
> 
> IC the thought of cutting him and all of our friends out of my life breaks my heart



I know that feeling. I wish I could ease your hurt ... I can do this... {HUGS}.


----------



## pegz

IC I am totally ready for the next chapter of my life to begin


----------



## goofy girl

pegz said:


> IC I am totally ready for the next chapter of my life to begin



Me, too! Isn't it great! Love that feeling )


----------



## herin

IC that I absolutely love my little Irish grandma. She gives the best advice and always knows what to say. Love you Grandma Lou!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that all the rapture jokes and comments here and on facebook and whatnot has made me giggle a lot the last couple of days


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

IC that I love riding my new bike. Riding a bike is something I've wanted to do again for years, and now I can do it! IAC that it makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Sweetie said:


> I know that feeling. I wish I could ease your hurt ... I can do this... {HUGS}.



Thanks, I am employing a bit more rational thought about the situation and trying to come to a final conclusion. Here's hoping I make the right decision.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I wanna get blazed and laid. And only one of those is actually possible. Not the one I really want 

IAC I let my feelings get the best of me. I hate that they're never returned.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I wanna get blazed and laid. And only one of those is actually possible. Not the one I really want
> 
> IAC I let my feelings get the best of me. I hate that they're never returned.



I know the feeling about the feelings. 

IC that I'm going to try to be an empathetic ear. And remember that I can't count certain things out yet, just because for now they're in limbo.


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm so burnt out!


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I'm going to try my hardest to move on with my life and be HAPPY.


----------



## SMA413

pegz said:


> IC I am totally ready for the next chapter of my life to begin





goofy girl said:


> Me, too! Isn't it great! Love that feeling )



I third this feeling. My next chapter will be starting in August. I'm so nervous and excited. 

IC that nurses are quite cocky with their belief in job security. I can say this because I am a nurse with the "i can get a job anywhere" mentality. Yeah... not so much. IC that I really need a job in Baltimore before I pack up my shit and drive halfway across the country for this next chapter. I really need this to happen- a change would do me good right about now.


----------



## Aust99

IC I need to get me a little something to scratch a few itches....


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I watched Strange Sex last night with my mother and Donna's story was on. I got all excited when on the show she went to some kind of bash because I recognized people that were being showed  I was all giddy to actually see people on there that I "knew" and my mother thought I was nuts but I think I was giddy cuz it probably validated something inside of me. I dunno. But I'm still happy today about it. Lol.


----------



## Mishty

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I watched Strange Sex last night with my mother and Donna's story was on. I got all excited when on the show she went to some kind of bash because I recognized people that were being showed  I was all giddy to actually see people on there that I "knew" and my mother thought I was nuts but I think I was giddy cuz it probably validated something inside of me. I dunno. But I'm still happy today about it. Lol.



I so know exactly how you feel! I watched a special on XXL Travel one night and almost had a shit fit when I saw Anne Marie and Heather on screen, and my room mate just didn't get my excitement.


----------



## rellis10

IC I have been possessed by the urge to cook....today was pizza, and a damn nice one at that! :eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC being on the same wave-length as my best friend is both good, and bad.


----------



## KuroBara

IC that I am glad summer is here so I can put some effort into finding a boyfriend or something like that. I'm so tired after school, I just come home and sleep.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am sooo fricken tired today. Hubby was snoring like a bear or chain saw last night.. He also kept eating cough drops and he doesn't suck on them, he chews on them... So i had fruitless sleep.. I'm going to bed at 10 tonight!!


----------



## hiddenexposure

IC today has been much better than yesterday. I've come to realise that no matter what my mother can make me feel better and help me gain some much needed perspective.


----------



## Sweetie

hiddenexposure said:


> IC today has been much better than yesterday. I've come to realise that no matter what my mother can make me feel better and help me gain some much needed perspective.



IC that I was just going to say that I'm amazed how well I'm doing today also. I managed to get through the day without crying, got some chores done, and feel like the knot in my chest is starting to ease up. Good for us.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I'm relieved that my ex/roommate and I are at least on speaking terms again. IAC that I've got another month to find a place to live instead of having to be out by June 1. IAC that I really hope I can find a new job very, very, very soon.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Sweetie said:


> IC that I was just going to say that I'm amazed how well I'm doing today also. I managed to get through the day without crying, got some chores done, and feel like the knot in my chest is starting to ease up. Good for us.



I'm so glad that the day got better for you as well. 
I resolved, when I woke up, that the time for thinking and overthinking was over and it was time to pick up and try some rational thought. so far it's working 


IC playing matchmaker with 2 friends is fun... even if the boy is 100% clueless


----------



## danielson123

IC that to deal with stress, I got a pack of tiny cigars last week. I only need 1 a day when I'm watching my Gram, but I hope that I don't end up needing to buy another pack since it's a stupid thing to do and I look completely ridiculous doing it. Lord give me strength.


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> IC that to deal with stress, I got a pack of tiny cigars last week. I only need 1 a day when I'm watching my Gram, but I hope that I don't end up needing to buy another pack since it's a stupid thing to do and I look completely ridiculous doing it. Lord give me strength.



(((((((((((((((((((danielson123))))))))))))))))))))

You'll make it!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

rellis10 said:


> IC I have been possessed by the urge to cook....today was pizza, and a damn nice one at that! :eat2:



Last time I got that urge it was Chicken Florentine.

Next time I have a free week (won't be until late July) I've gotta take the time to make some fresh chicken broth, and split that between some chicken-based soup and Italian Wedding. Also, by that time zucchini will be well and in season, so it will be time for a mass batch of zucchini bread as well.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I love DIMS...finally a place that I can call home on the web!


----------



## PhiloGirl

danielson123 said:


> IC that to deal with stress, I got a pack of tiny cigars last week. I only need 1 a day when I'm watching my Gram, but I hope that I don't end up needing to buy another pack since it's a stupid thing to do and I look completely ridiculous doing it. Lord give me strength.



IC that I love the smell of cigars!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

That I still sleep with my childhood Charmander , yes a pokemon, pillow pal thing. ^^; It's comfortable and covered in fleece


----------



## Sweetie

TheNowhereMan said:


> That I still sleep with my childhood Charmander , yes a pokemon, pillow pal thing. ^^; It's comfortable and covered in fleece



IC that I still have my son's pokeman quilt in my closet. He's 18 now.  IAC I have trouble letting go of the past.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC when I'm feeling dejected it makes me feel really good to lift others up.


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> IC when I'm feeling dejected it makes me feel really good to lift others up.



IC that I really, really appreciate you.  IAC that its hard doing the smart thing when it means that I lose something I really want.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have a terrible tendency to associate items with memories, and without those items, I have a hard time accessing/remembering those memories.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm mad at my mom...and I feel so awful about it. But she had been having heart attack symptoms for almost a week and refused to get help...and then it was too late.
I miss her so much, dammit!


----------



## Fuzzy

The local supermarket has been selling 2-liter bottles of Coke (and Diet, and Sprite, and Squirt..) for less than $1 and for awhile 2/$1. And heck yeah, I've been buying them. And using them like I would a 20oz. :blush: Yep, straight out of the bottle.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I have been on an emotional roller coaster the last 6 hours watching tornadoes hit where my friends and family are and NOW where I live. I hate, hate, HATE this.


----------



## Sweetie

I love cheese...cheddar, brie, port wine, mozzarella, you name it...I love it! :eat2:


----------



## Zandoz

MisticalMisty said:


> I have been on an emotional roller coaster the last 6 hours watching tornadoes hit where my friends and family are and NOW where I live. I hate, hate, HATE this.



Be safe Misty!


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I have the Queen song "I Want To Break Free" stuck in my head. And that I'm watching "All Grown Up" on Netflix.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am embarrassed to say it ...but it's true and this is the internetz and no one knows the people involved.....so.....

I have had a simply awful lazy cheating stealing OFFICE MATE for 1.5 years....
she steals time and that pisses me off, she makes zillions of calls about her bratty son talking to the principal about her fear of him getting beat up or about her home business selling stuff out of a catalog or about her sons little league or about one of her million drs...even though ultimately NONE of this is ANY OF my FKIN business....I KNOW about it all :doh:

yes this all grates on me to NO END!!

so....the plot thickens.....I finally got moved and she did also...OFF OF MY TEAM!!! YEAHHHHHH

and today the boss (my best friend) and I went out to dinner and she confided in me that...my ex-office mates new BOSS was told if she didn't have AN EXCELLENT REPORT in the NEXT 30 days......she could go look for another job....

and the funniest thing about this....she walks around calling everyone sweety and hon....and IGNORES ME and COLD SHOULDERS me....i treat everyone professionally and am cordial....

what do they say......KARMA IS A FUCKING BITCH!!!!!!!
*
:bow:


----------



## Sweetie

MisticalMisty said:


> I have been on an emotional roller coaster the last 6 hours watching tornadoes hit where my friends and family are and NOW where I live. I hate, hate, HATE this.



I'm sorry you're so worried. Sending up positive thoughts for all your loved ones.


----------



## chicken legs

CAMellie said:


> IC that I'm mad at my mom...and I feel so awful about it. But she had been having heart attack symptoms for almost a week and refused to get help...and then it was too late.
> I miss her so much, dammit!



Omg..cyber hugs


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I shouldn't really join dating sites. I rarely have the motivation to reply to even the most thoughtful messages, and I can't help but post pictures that don't actually look like me. Even when I do, it still feels like I'm tricking people because I always look smaller in photos, and my face _never _looks the same as it does in real life.

Does anyone else get that? That no matter how earnstly you look at yourself in the mirror, trying to see yourself how others do, you always look completely different in photographs?


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> Does anyone else get that? That no matter how earnstly you look at yourself in the mirror, trying to see yourself how others do, you always look completely different in photographs?



I have some photos where I know it's me, but I don't think it looks anything like me. But I don't see that all the time.


----------



## Gingembre

I confess i cannot stop looking at the you-know-where of the ghanaian man at the pool wearing inappropriately tight lycra swimming shorts..!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I'm not asking that guy out because it would screw up our D&D games.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Diana_Prince245 said:


> IC that I'm not asking that guy out because it would screw up our D&D games.



Try a meta-date in-game between your characters and test drive it. This way if he does piss you off you can simply do a cleave attack. Remember, when being chased by a dragon, you only have to outrun the slower characters


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Try a meta-date in-game between your characters and test drive it. This way if he does piss you off you can simply do a cleave attack. Remember, when being chased by a dragon, you only have to outrun the slower characters



I don't know if a chaotic evil drow warlock and a lawful good palladin can date and not kill each other. The idea is intriguing though (and I'm faster than everybody!).


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I don't know if a chaotic evil drow warlock and a lawful good palladin can date and not kill each other. The idea is intriguing though (and I'm faster than everybody!).



1) How in the world does that party dynamic function in the first place? The #1 thing they tell you in Paladin school is "don't associate with evil characters".

2) Does the paladin have a vow of celibacy? If so ixnay on the eductionsay.

3) How would the DM reconcile him reneging on his overall paladin 'goodness' if your drow killed someone in cold-blood while he was present? Back in my 1E/2E days, any situation like that was an automatic loss of paladin powers and an atonement quest (unless he was fine going to a std fighter or--if corrupted--an anti-paladin).

4) Cajole him using your drow wiles into considering an anti-paladin class. Similar abilities, fewer restrictions and they have cookies.

5) For the record I have two biological children, so despite this plethora of knowledge I have had sex and do not live in my mom's basement.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> 1) How in the world does that party dynamic function in the first place? The #1 thing they tell you in Paladin school is "don't associate with evil characters".
> 
> 2) Does the paladin have a vow of celibacy? If so ixnay on the eductionsay.
> 
> 3) How would the DM reconcile him reneging on his overall paladin 'goodness' if your drow killed someone in cold-blood while he was present? Back in my 1E/2E days, any situation like that was an automatic loss of paladin powers and an atonement quest (unless he was fine going to a std fighter or--if corrupted--an anti-paladin).
> 
> 4) Cajole him using your drow wiles into considering an anti-paladin class. Similar abilities, fewer restrictions and they have cookies.
> 
> 5) For the record I have two biological children, so despite this plethora of knowledge I have had sex and do not live in my mom's basement.




I've only met one guy who played D&D and didn't have knowledge of sex, FWIW.

And the party dynamic functions very carefully. They needed my awesome drow skills, so I got a lot of money to come along. Nobody trusts me or likes me. They all know at some point I'm going to cast something that kills them all in their sleep, which is why they always set a watch even though I can meditate aware and don't need to sleep.


----------



## Surlysomething

Penny, Penny, Penny, Penny, Penny


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I've only met one guy who played D&D and didn't have knowledge of sex, FWIW.
> 
> And the party dynamic functions very carefully. They needed my awesome drow skills, so I got a lot of money to come along. Nobody trusts me or likes me. They all know at some point I'm going to cast something that kills them all in their sleep, which is why they always set a watch even though I can meditate aware and don't need to sleep.



Chaotic Evil doesn't necessarily mean "I kill everything I can because I feel like it". That said, I mostly play CG, with the occasional CN for a little "I felt like it" room.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that work is crazy-busy right now and I am soooooooooooo ready for the 3-day weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I hate drama.


----------



## herin

IC that I really really need a vacation.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I just enjoyed a really cool, crazy 1 hour long storm. In the course of it we had thunder, lightning, rain, hail, a tornado touch down just south of town and now it's sunny and nice out.. We're having some crazy weather. This is an area that rarely has thunderstorms. We've had oodles of them this month. I'm enjoying it!


----------



## penguin

IC I'm really really glad to be home. I just spent four hours at my lawyer's for mediation to sort out final court orders, and we finally got somewhere. Orders are going to be sent to the court and formalised, so no more going to court. That's such a relief.

IC I'm also glad that other people have seen first hand how much of a douche my ex can be towards me. Not that anyone accused me of making it up, but now they can see just what it is I have to deal with.


----------



## bmann0413

IC that I'm been feeling really bad about myself recently. My looks, my intelligence, and pretty much anything about me, I hated. I didn't really like myself for a while and it was really starting to make me sink into a depression.

But then, as I was sitting outside, just reflecting, I began to think about all the good things in my life. I have a loving family, a job (sure, I don't like it, but it's something), a vehicle, awesome friends, some great associates, etc. Sure, I may not be the best looking guy in the world, but I get by looking okay and presentable. I may not have a ton of friends like other people have, but the ones I do have, I wouldn't trade for the world. Then it hit me, that I'm doing okay so far in life.

So get ready, world, because the B-Mann... IS BACK.




*LEVEL UP! Lloyd earned the Power of Self-Esteem!
+4 Will
+2 Confidence 
+8 Heart*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> IC I just enjoyed a really cool, crazy 1 hour long storm. In the course of it we had thunder, lightning, rain, hail, a tornado touch down just south of town and now it's sunny and nice out.. We're having some crazy weather. This is an area that rarely has thunderstorms. We've had oodles of them this month. I'm enjoying it!



2 or 3 years ago we had an awesome summer lightning storm. Low clouds, no rain, but nearly constant cloud<->cloud lightning. The entire area outdoors was lit with bright, white-purple light that pretty much didn't fade below "dim" for several hours. I went outside to watch for a bit, too.


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> 2 or 3 years ago we had an awesome summer lightning storm. Low clouds, no rain, but nearly constant cloud<->cloud lightning. The entire area outdoors was lit with bright, white-purple light that pretty much didn't fade below "dim" for several hours. I went outside to watch for a bit, too.



We get lightning storms here. They're so cool but eerie. Unfortunately, they usually make some pretty bad fires around here. Last one we had, hubby and i drove up the buttes to watch the valley light up. It was so cool.


----------



## rellis10

IC i'm stuck on this story and i've barely even started


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Chaotic Evil doesn't necessarily mean "I kill everything I can because I feel like it". That said, I mostly play CG, with the occasional CN for a little "I felt like it" room.



I know that. We had a guy who played a CE gnome wizard so he could go around making it look like others in the party had soiled their pants. It's just that my CE characters kill things, lots of things.


----------



## Surlysomething

Your bodily functions are not my business. Try keeping them to yourself!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I've only met one guy who played D&D and didn't have knowledge of sex, FWIW.



Well, statistically speaking I never understood the whole "D&D gamers don't get laid" stereotype. Sure in 7th grade NOBODY did, but at that age you shouldn't be. My experiences didn't even follow the 80/20 rule. It was more about having 20-some odd guys I knew who were really into gaming and had lives, sex, jobs and kids, and another 4-5 who never really grew beyond it (see 40-year-old virgins still living with parents, unemployed, unable to comprehend hygiene, clothing sizes or women).



> And the party dynamic functions very carefully. They needed my awesome drow skills, so I got a lot of money to come along. Nobody trusts me or likes me. They all know at some point I'm going to cast something that kills them all in their sleep, which is why they always set a watch even though I can meditate aware and don't need to sleep.



I don't know if you've read it, but R.A. Salvatore's Sellswords Trilogy deals with a LE assassin (Artemis Entreri) and Jarlaxle, a CN drow elf rogue/fighter/magicky guy who led a band of mercenaries in the Underdark. They get into a number of adventures in the surface world, one of which involves them killing a dracolich and earning the trust of a paladin king. The king had all his former party members as 'crew' in his kingdom, and wasn't above seeing them get their hands dirty over the greater good. Very interesting insight into how a paladin can easily keep his virtues in the face of minor moral compromises.



Forgotten_Futures said:


> Chaotic Evil doesn't necessarily mean "I kill everything I can because I feel like it". That said, I mostly play CG, with the occasional CN for a little "I felt like it" room.



I tended to prefer LE, because ideally you had a total badass villain who wanted to ensure everyone followed HIS rules. CE always struck me as "drop a bomb in a crowd and let the chips fall where they may." Salvatore's drow society really tended to play this up, as the frustrating part involved their god constantly rocking the boat because she thrived on chaos.



Diana_Prince245 said:


> I know that. We had a guy who played a CE gnome wizard so he could go around making it look like others in the party had soiled their pants. It's just that my CE characters kill things, lots of things.



Whenever I ran killing machines, I tended to make them chaotic neutral. You get the unruly bloodthirstiness of a barbarian or a rogue with an attitude, but had someone who could reasonably function in a balanced-party when all the crazy died down. Most of the gamer groups I went with had strict rules against evil characters in the party, so you could get a CN assassin who did all the dirty work but maybe had a heart of gold when it came to innocents.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I don't think I've read the Sellswords books. I read some books with Artemis and Jarlaxle, but they also had Drizzt in them. Maybe the series where those two were introduced.

The group of guys who taught me to play really like evil characters. Outside of the paladin, there aren't any good characters in the party. My drow was the first character I've built on my own, and I hate it when people try to have drow who aren't evil. She's not as strong as I would like, so I should probably chuck her and start over, but she's awfully fun.


----------



## CarlaSixx

D&D is way above my head, so...

IC I decided to start writing my book out last night. I'm about 10 pages in, it's only the first chapter, and already there's smut all over it. I feel really bad about it cuz it wasn't supposed to come out that way... it just happened to turn into a smut story. Bah... I'll just roll with it and see where it goes. But it sure sounds erotic for a quickie with a friend, that's all I'm sayin'! :happy:


----------



## Never2fat4me

CarlaSixx said:


> D&D is way above my head, so...
> 
> IC I decided to start writing my book out last night. I'm about 10 pages in, it's only the first chapter, and already there's smut all over it. I feel really bad about it cuz it wasn't supposed to come out that way... it just happened to turn into a smut story. Bah... I'll just roll with it and see where it goes. But it sure sounds erotic for a quickie with a friend, that's all I'm sayin'! :happy:



Sounds like you have a future with Harlequin Romance writing bodice-rippers. A great Canadian company, I might add - they're headquartered in Toronto, the city to which you want to move!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I was big into the Harlequin Romance novels in my preteen years. Haven't read a romance novel since I was 13. It's strange that I'd end up writing my own. Definitely not for youth, though. 

Oh... and you've just reminded me that I have to post my Harlequin book collection online to sell. Never read these so I need to get rid of them. I'm hoping they'll go for 20$, lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's completely awesome how my best friend and I have so much in common and are on like, the same thinking-wave-length as our other new gal pal, I know it's naive of me to say this but I really do hope we're friends for life.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I don't know if you've read it, but R.A. Salvatore's Sellswords Trilogy deals with a LE assassin (Artemis Entreri) and Jarlaxle, a CN drow elf rogue/fighter/magicky guy who led a band of mercenaries in the Underdark. They get into a number of adventures in the surface world, one of which involves them killing a dracolich and earning the trust of a paladin king. The king had all his former party members as 'crew' in his kingdom, and wasn't above seeing them get their hands dirty over the greater good. Very interesting insight into how a paladin can easily keep his virtues in the face of minor moral compromises.



I haven't, but it's on my list now!



> I tended to prefer LE, because ideally you had a total badass villain who wanted to ensure everyone followed HIS rules. CE always struck me as "drop a bomb in a crowd and let the chips fall where they may." Salvatore's drow society really tended to play this up, as the frustrating part involved their god constantly rocking the boat because she thrived on chaos.
> 
> Whenever I ran killing machines, I tended to make them chaotic neutral. You get the unruly bloodthirstiness of a barbarian or a rogue with an attitude, but had someone who could reasonably function in a balanced-party when all the crazy died down. Most of the gamer groups I went with had strict rules against evil characters in the party, so you could get a CN assassin who did all the dirty work but maybe had a heart of gold when it came to innocents.



In my latest Fallout 3 playthrough I went full CN. Just about anything outside of Rivet City, Megaton, Big Town, Lamplight, and the Brotherhood base has died by my hand, be they innocent civilian, Raider, or the population of Paradise Falls. However, I leave those mentioned areas alone because they're places I want to be able to stop by and not get shot at.


----------



## mossystate

I have to make dinner, and I don't want to. I need a man.


----------



## Sweetie

IC I don't know what its like to sleep through the night without some kind of help anymore...sleeping pill, wine, benadryl, SOMETHING...ANYTHING...or NO SLEEP.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweetie said:


> IC I don't know what its like to sleep through the night without some kind of help anymore...sleeping pill, wine, benadryl, SOMETHING...ANYTHING...or NO SLEEP.


Sometimes you need a few nights to 'reset'. How many nights have you tried to do without anything?


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> Sometimes you need a few nights to 'reset'. How many nights have you tried to do without anything?



I hate to admit it but only one. And I hated it. I don't like being awake while the rest of the world seems to be sleeping. Feels way too lonely.


----------



## CleverBomb

mossystate said:


> I have to make dinner, and I don't want to. I need a man.


IC that in situations like that, I prefer to leave the cooking to professionals.
Google on a smartphone can be an invaluabe aid here.

-Rusty, from The Athenian, a good Greek restaurant in Ogden, UT


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I accidentally got my dog drunk. My beer can spilled over and she had quite a bit.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I am Neutral alignment in both real life and my characters. I mean that. True neutral.


----------



## CleverBomb

CleverBomb said:


> IC that in situations like that, I prefer to leave the cooking to professionals.
> Google on a smartphone can be an invaluabe aid here.
> 
> -Rusty, from The Athenian, a good Greek restaurant in Ogden, UT


I also confess that I can be a bit too flippant at times.
Suggesting dining out or ordering takeout from a smartphone is easy for me.
I do realize it's not an economically viable option for everyone.

-Rusty


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

luvbigfellas said:


> IC that I am Neutral alignment in both real life and my characters. I mean that. True neutral.



Always go full druid (the classic 1/2E druids not the new ones where you can have neutral evil ones who make trees into demons and shit).

True neutral is hard to play.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I manage it. *shrugs*


----------



## SMA413

IC that I passed up sex TWICE tonight to catch up on DVR'd Parks & Rec, Glee, and The Office. 


WTF IS WRONG WITH ME?!



Seriously. What.the.HELL?


----------



## Zandoz

IC I have no idea what all these game terms are about, since I've never played a video game in my life.

IC that I have no clue about babysitting an 8 year old for 4 hours...I said I could probably manage 1 hour.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Motivational posters for D&D gamers


----------



## Surlysomething

I deserve a big cookie for being nice to a co-worker who annoys me.

BIG COOKIE.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Surlysomething said:


> I deserve a big cookie for being nice to a co-worker who annoys me.
> 
> BIG COOKIE.



A cookie so big it has smaller cookies orbiting around it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A cookie so big it has smaller cookies orbiting around it.


 
Yes!

She brought in pictures of the wedding cakes she made. *blink* Then 'we' talked about all of her and her spouse's ailments. *blink*

Do I look like a middle aged, WalMart shopping, pastel colour wearing, church going woman? I THINK NOT.


----------



## penguin

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Motivational posters for D&D gamers



OH so very cool.


----------



## darlingzooloo

I confess that fable 3 has overtaken my life for the past week and I am so sorry for not being more active Dims, I am trying to hunt down gold keys and gnomes. XD:bow:


----------



## danielson123

IC that I don't know why I ask people to go do stuff when nobody ever says yes or even responds most of the time.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

SMA413 said:


> IC that I passed up sex TWICE tonight to catch up on DVR'd Parks & Rec, Glee, and The Office.
> 
> 
> WTF IS WRONG WITH ME?!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. What.the.HELL?



Three words: Ron Fucking Swanson.


----------



## randomjenerator

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Three words: Ron Fucking Swanson.



I have a friend who does an unexpectedly good Ron Swanson and his timing in using it is eerily hysterical, if that is possible.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC my friends want to take me muddin' this weekend, and I'm both excited and nervous/fearful. Hahaha.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Three words: Ron Fucking Swanson.



I mean seriously with him around... who really needs anything else


----------



## mossystate

Because I care about women's rights no matter where they live and no matter their race/religion...Manal al-Sharif, one day, soon, I hope you can drive all night...after night...after day.

:bow:


----------



## SMA413

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Three words: Ron Fucking Swanson.



Most definitely.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I have no idea how mom and I are going to survive the next little while.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I can't go to my friends without hurting myself, I swear! Tonight, I went to use my one lighter that has a straight flame / is wind resistant. I went to light something, and the flame went straight out and burnt my thumb to the point it blistered up in 'bout 5 minutes. Jooooooy. -Rolls eyes-


----------



## spiritangel

danielson123 said:


> IC that I don't know why I ask people to go do stuff when nobody ever says yes or even responds most of the time.



if i was in the same country and area I would so go but alas am accross the sea a 24hr plane flight away


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

It just started raining (a short shower), though there are hardly any clouds in the sky.

Now I'm a little concerned the grass won't be dry enough to mow tonight. And it really needs it...


----------



## mossystate

lolololol.....


----------



## Sweetie

I'm not happy


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that right now, I really wish I could own a 80s style Corvette...in blue.

IC that I hate working at 4 am on Sundays.

IC that I wish I had the money to dress up nice. Not for any specific reason, just 'cause.

IC that waffles and an omelet would make my day right now.


----------



## Zandoz

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Three words: Ron Fucking Swanson.




IC I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Sweetie

Zandoz said:


> IC I have no idea who that is.



IC I don't either.


----------



## vardon_grip

Google search is brokened


----------



## mossystate

Zandoz said:


> IC I have no idea who that is.





Sweetie said:


> IC I don't either.



" Ronald "Ron" Swanson is a fictional character in the NBC comedy Parks and Recreation. "

:batting:


----------



## Zandoz

mossystate said:


> " Ronald "Ron" Swanson is a fictional character in the NBC comedy Parks and Recreation. "
> 
> :batting:



Thank you.

IC I have never seen the show.


----------



## mossystate

Zandoz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> IC I have never seen the show.



YW

Careful...vardon might come back and tell you Hulu is brokened.


----------



## Zandoz

mossystate said:


> YW
> 
> Careful...vardon might come back and tell you Hulu is brokened.



IC I'm not using Hulu either


----------



## Saoirse

Ic I just had super hot sex in the back of my suv, on the side of the road with a really hot friend. I have upholstery burn on my kness and I let him stick it in my butt.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Saoirse said:


> Ic I just had super hot sex in the back of my suv, on the side of the road with a really hot friend. I have upholstery burn on my kness and I let him stick it in my butt.



There isn't an appropriate emoticon for the props I give you on this one. Go you, Go you.

:bow:


----------



## Inhibited

Saoirse said:


> Ic I just had super hot sex in the back of my suv, on the side of the road with a really hot friend. I have upholstery burn on my kness and I let him stick it in my butt.



This post is Gold ...:bow: Sorry it won't let me rep you


----------



## CastingPearls

Planning a trip with a friend. We don't know where we're going but are totally open-minded and we're going to have a blast.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I was a witness [against my will] to drunken public urination last night...... at a fucking park. Who chooses under the monkey bars for -the perfect- spot to take a whiz at one in the morning? I mean, _REALLY_..


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC every few days I Google up prostitution laws in my province to see if it was actually made legal yet or not. Why? Because I feel like soon that'll be my only route to go to find some income  I don't want to get to that but I might have to. Only if it's legal, though.


----------



## Webmaster

I must confess I am not totally looking forward to a 22-hour open-ocean crossing in a relatively small craft this coming Tuesday, and I am a bit intimidated at the seemingly certain prospect of encountering large numbers of sharks while diving at my destination in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC the butterflies in my tummy were for nothing.


----------



## spiritangel

IC the urge to bitch slap my dr today was overwhelming


----------



## mossystate

CarlaSixx said:


> IC every few days I Google up prostitution laws in my province to see if it was actually made legal yet or not. Why? Because I feel like soon that'll be my only route to go to find some income  I don't want to get to that but I might have to. Only if it's legal, though.



This breaks my heart, Carla. All I can possibly say is I hope and hope some more that something..anything...will change for you.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I am getting sick and tired of these fucking stink bugs! I'm at the point where I'm averaging 2-3 kills a DAY. INDOORS! 



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I was a witness [against my will] to drunken public urination last night...... at a fucking park. Who chooses under the monkey bars for -the perfect- spot to take a whiz at one in the morning? I mean, _REALLY_..



Perhaps the better question is: What were you doing on/near the monkey bars at 1AM?


----------



## herin

IC that I have apparently killed yet another innocent plant. I really like plants and flowers, but I cannot seem to keep them alive. Maybe someday I will get the knack, so I can have a pretty garden.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CarlaSixx said:


> IC every few days I Google up prostitution laws in my province to see if it was actually made legal yet or not. Why? Because I feel like soon that'll be my only route to go to find some income  I don't want to get to that but I might have to. Only if it's legal, though.



I can relate. Except the only place in the United States where this is legal is Reno, Nevada. 

IC that half the time, I just want to start walking and not stop.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks Mossy. I'm out there looking every day, and even trying to go back to school instead, but it's a tough time for my city. I'm hoping something good will come around soon and at least help a lil bit, if not fix everything.


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC that I'm kinda bummed the Rapture didn't happen. 

IC I'm very tired. 

IC I cry a lot

IC I miss my Aunt and my Grandpa

IC I may lose my job soon

IC my finacial situation is so bad I may be homeless within the year

IC that I'm so sick to death of my misery and sadness that I annoy the shit out of myself

IC I'm mad at God and I have told Him so

IC that I couldn't be confessing any of this is I hadn't had such a bad day

IC that I could weather all of the above if my Mom wasn't in a coma

IC I miss my Mommy


----------



## mossystate

Nancy, I am so sorry.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

NancyGirl74 said:


> ...



FWIW, I'm sorry to hear all that. I hope chaos serves you up something good soon. {}


----------



## Donna

I'm very sorry Nancy.


----------



## Zandoz

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC that I'm kinda bummed the Rapture didn't happen.
> 
> IC I'm very tired.
> 
> IC I cry a lot
> 
> IC I miss my Aunt and my Grandpa
> 
> IC I may lose my job soon
> 
> IC my finacial situation is so bad I may be homeless within the year
> 
> IC that I'm so sick to death of my misery and sadness that I annoy the shit out of myself
> 
> IC I'm mad at God and I have told Him so
> 
> IC that I couldn't be confessing any of this is I hadn't had such a bad day
> 
> IC that I could weather all of the above if my Mom wasn't in a coma
> 
> IC I miss my Mommy



{{{{{{{{{{Nancy}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I saw a cute token skinny girl (emphasis, unfortunately, is probable on 'girl') amid a family of heavyset/fat people at the Memorial Day parade/ceremony earlier today.

I also C that a young woman tending bar at the tavern we went to for lunch after said ceremony was drop-dead-omgwtfbbq-hot. Even her ears were sexy.

...I also C that, while I'm not horny per se, I am desperately craving intimacy of some sort. (note: intimacy not necessarily = sex)


----------



## Fuzzy

I got an offer for a new job.. and verbally accepted it. I told my current company that I'm going to leave, and they made a counter offer. 

   :doh:   :huh: :happy: :blink:

yeah, i know. I should be happy that I have a job, or have an offer for a job.. but I'm going to seriously burn a bridge on Tuesday..


----------



## ConnieLynn

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC that I'm kinda bummed the Rapture didn't happen.
> 
> IC I'm very tired.
> 
> IC I cry a lot
> 
> IC I miss my Aunt and my Grandpa
> 
> IC I may lose my job soon
> 
> IC my finacial situation is so bad I may be homeless within the year
> 
> IC that I'm so sick to death of my misery and sadness that I annoy the shit out of myself
> 
> IC I'm mad at God and I have told Him so
> 
> IC that I couldn't be confessing any of this is I hadn't had such a bad day
> 
> IC that I could weather all of the above if my Mom wasn't in a coma
> 
> IC I miss my Mommy




(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Nancy))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I'm so sorry. I hope your situation improves soon.


----------



## CastingPearls

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC that I'm kinda bummed the Rapture didn't happen.
> 
> IC I'm very tired.
> 
> IC I cry a lot
> 
> IC I miss my Aunt and my Grandpa
> 
> IC I may lose my job soon
> 
> IC my finacial situation is so bad I may be homeless within the year
> 
> IC that I'm so sick to death of my misery and sadness that I annoy the shit out of myself
> 
> IC I'm mad at God and I have told Him so
> 
> IC that I couldn't be confessing any of this is I hadn't had such a bad day
> 
> IC that I could weather all of the above if my Mom wasn't in a coma
> 
> IC I miss my Mommy


So sorry, Nancy.


----------



## WVMountainrear

While seeing him leave is heart-wrenching, having him here was pure and beautiful magic. Can't wait until next time.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that he calls me beautiful and that makes my heart melt! :wubu:


----------



## SMA413

IC that I had a very vivd sex dream about Daniel Tosh last night. 


 :huh:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am enjoying a break from Max. I love my little dude to pieces but he's an energy/attention drain. I'm more relaxed with i'm not constantly needing to feed his attention needs. I'm also happy how clean the apartment stays with him not home. All that said, i can't wait to have him home in my arms again. He's having a blast visiting his grandpa though. I could tell from the ear to ear grin on his face during our skype call.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I confess that I think I'm pretty weird.

Have a nice day!


----------



## danielson123

IC I haven't been around here much the last couple days... I'm back on WoW and finally getting around to Cataclysm so I've been busy.


----------



## Zandoz

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I think I'm pretty weird.
> 
> Have a nice day!




IC that's part of why we luv ya. :bow:


----------



## Zandoz

IC today has been a really weird day, and I can't put my finger on why. Everything just seems off to me <shrug>


----------



## CAMellie

IC that my sisters and I took turns yelling at our mother's ashes. Weird? Yes. Made us feel a bit better? Definitely.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I just had a crying fit when a bottle of makeup sealer I just bought fell to the floor and the bottle broke and all the contents spilled out. A plastic bottle. Shattered. Expensive sealer that I didn't even get to effin use and all of it gone to waste! 



I'm so not happy with anything right now. I think this was the last straw to begin a breakdown.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

danielson123 said:


> IC I haven't been around here much the last couple days... I'm back on WoW and finally getting around to Cataclysm so I've been busy.



May the gods have pity on your poor, abused soul.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I'm sick of hemorrhaging money due to a dumbass with no job.

IC that I'm sick of someone flipping out because I made too much noise closing the goddamn door after coming home from WORK and he's still fucking sleeping.

IC that I really want a new job. I'm sick of the abuse of this one.

IC that right now, I could use a really good fucking.

IC that I want to [EDITED FOR VIOLENT CONTENT] this motherfucker into the ground and [EDITED FOR VIOLENT CONTENT].


----------



## Jon Blaze

IC a certain woman continues to blow my mind. :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I think I found a way to make a few small dollars, but not as much as I wish I could make  But this will take a lot of work and planning if I go through with the idea. More hours to make than what I'd get paid for, I believe. And it may even end up being a total flop.  Sigh...


----------



## vardon_grip

luvbigfellas said:


> IC that I'm sick of hemorrhaging money due to a dumbass with no job.
> 
> IC that I'm sick of someone flipping out because I made too much noise closing the goddamn door after coming home from WORK and he's still fucking sleeping.
> 
> IC that I really want a new job. I'm sick of the abuse of this one.
> 
> IC that right now, I could use a really good fucking.
> 
> IC that I want to [EDITED FOR VIOLENT CONTENT] this motherfucker into the ground and [EDITED FOR VIOLENT CONTENT].



1-Sorry

2-Sorry

3-Sorry

4-How YOU doin'?

5-Sorry


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC That tonight is the last time I'll see my friends boyfriend, and it somewhat makes me sad because he's awesome and like... the only person I could talk retro videogames with irl. [I'm also happy, though, for her. Just .. I dunno. It's weird 'cause they've been together for like..3 and a half years.]


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I told off one of the men in my D&D group for doing nothing but telling bad cat stories when I'm in the room. I know I'm a crazy cat lady. I don't need the only person I know who's never moved away from mommy or had sex telling me how pathetic I am.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that I recently decided to try out Netflix. I've been watching a few episodes of Law and Order: CI every night. The woman in the first episode reminded me of a girl I used to flirt with a lot (and wanted a relationship with). I sent her a suggestive text and she hasn't replied. If anything says 'no longer part of my life', it's that.



luvbigfellas said:


> IC that I want to [EDITED FOR VIOLENT CONTENT] this motherfucker into the ground and [EDITED FOR VIOLENT CONTENT].



*dispatches a team to remove all weaponizable objects from LBF's residence ASAP*



Diana_Prince245 said:


> IC that I told off one of the men in my D&D group for doing nothing but telling bad cat stories when I'm in the room. I know I'm a crazy cat lady. I don't need the only person I know who's never moved away from mommy or had sex telling me how pathetic I am.



Go you!

Although, sadly, this puts him in the same club as me... >21's who play D&D, are single, and virgins...


----------



## luvbigfellas

Forgotten_Futures said:


> *dispatches a team to remove all weaponizable objects from LBF's residence ASAP*



No worries, it'll just manifest itself in the form of extreme sarcasm.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC 10-hour days aren't that bad when you're too busy to notice the passage of time. Being suddenly informed that it's 8 PM and time to clean up and being flabbergasted ftw!


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I really really really really NEED A HUG.


----------



## NancyGirl74

NancyGirl74 said:


> *snipped* IC I miss my Mommy



IC that I should never post a confession when I'm physically and emotionally exhausted. Thank you to everyone (through response or rep) who showed support and sympathy. It means a lot. Thank you. 
Nancy
:bow:


----------



## Zandoz

Sweetie said:


> IC that I really really really really NEED A HUG.




{{{{{{Sweetie}}}}}}


----------



## Sweetie

Zandoz said:


> {{{{{{Sweetie}}}}}}



Thank you.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I don't know why my DND Dungeon Master objects to me naming my Gnome Bard character Shecky Gilderschnizel.


----------



## spiritangel

snuggletiger said:


> IC I don't know why my DND Dungeon Master objects to me naming my Gnome Bard character Shecky Gilderschnizel.



no fair I cant rep you for this post and you made me laugh sooooo hard


----------



## Diana_Prince245

One of my DMs continues to mock me for naming my Tiefling warlock Glorificus. The first suggested name for Ideal from the character builder. Glorificus is wayyyyyyyyyy better. He also laughs everytime he says it.


----------



## Saoirse

the other day i found his cell phone and sunglasses in my truck. today i found his tshirt and hat. was he almost naked when i dropped him off at his house that morning??

apparently we had so much naughty fun that he forgot he had all this stuff.


----------



## Mishty

Saoirse said:


> the other day i found his cell phone and sunglasses in my truck. today i found his tshirt and hat. was he almost naked when i dropped him off at his house that morning??
> 
> apparently we had so much naughty fun that he forgot he had all this stuff.



That's what happens when you let men in your back door.... :bow:


----------



## Saoirse

Mishty said:


> That's what happens when you let men in your back door.... :bow:



My knees are still sore. Sooo worth it. He's so fucking hot!


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I'm headed to Gettysburg for the weekend with my father and (wicked) stepmother. I love the place, and I think I'll have a pretty good time there, I just wish I didn't have to spend five hours in a car with them.

Or any time at all with her, really.

See you all next week unless I get arrested for beating the shit out of her ignorant ass.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm not really an okay person.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC every time a UPS or Fedex truck drives by i get a little excited. My old laptop was part of a big class action lawsuit and it's supposed to get replaced. We sent the old 'puter and paperwork in back in March. I'm hoping the new computer comes soon! I like getting new stuff! Somehow my inner timer is saying it should come any time now. So i get excited when a delivery comes near by. I need to get a life!


----------



## Amatrix

I confess my music collection is mostly angry German music and techno stripper tunes.

This will never change.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

snuggletiger said:


> IC I don't know why my DND Dungeon Master objects to me naming my Gnome Bard character Shecky Gilderschnizel.



I see nothing wrong with that name. It's creative.



Diana_Prince245 said:


> One of my DMs continues to mock me for naming my Tiefling warlock Glorificus. The first suggested name for Ideal from the character builder. Glorificus is wayyyyyyyyyy better. He also laughs everytime he says it.



4E?


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I looked this up after reading some of the posts in Hyde Park:

"The essential feature of Narcissistic Personality Disorder is a pervasive pattern of grandiosity, need for admiration, and lack of empathy that begins by early adulthood and is present in a variety of contexts.Individuals with this disorder have a grandiose sense of self-importance (Criterion 1). They routinely overestimate their abilities and inflate their accomplishments, often appearing boastful and pretentious. They may blithely assume that others attribute the same value to their efforts and may be surprised when the praise they expect and feel they deserve is not forthcoming. Often implicit in the inflated judgments of their own accomplishments is an underestimation (devaluation) of the contributions of others..."

Taken from http://www.psychiatryonline.com/content.aspx?aID=4075&searchStr=narcissistic+personality+disorder#4075


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Forgotten_Futures said:


> 4E?



Yep, I play at a game store most of the time, so the games are all sanctioned. No 3.5 for me!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Yep, I play at a game store most of the time, so the games are all sanctioned. No 3.5 for me!



I have yet to play 4E. Most people I know say it's borked.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I think most people just fear change, to be honest.

I like 4th, but I get that people prefer 3.5. I like the racial bonuses better and the max damage when you role a nat 20. (I also hate the max damage when somebody roles a nat 20 against you.)


----------



## luvbigfellas

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I think most people just fear change, to be honest.
> 
> I like 4th, but I get that people prefer 3.5. I like the racial bonuses better and the max damage when you role a nat 20. (I also hate the max damage when somebody roles a nat 20 against you.)



Every edition has its good and bad things.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

luvbigfellas said:


> IC that I looked this up after reading some of the posts in Hyde Park:
> 
> "The essential feature of Narcissistic Personality Disorder is a pervasive pattern of grandiosity, need for admiration, and lack of empathy that begins by early adulthood and is present in a variety of contexts.Individuals with this disorder have a grandiose sense of self-importance (Criterion 1). They routinely overestimate their abilities and inflate their accomplishments, often appearing boastful and pretentious. They may blithely assume that others attribute the same value to their efforts and may be surprised when the praise they expect and feel they deserve is not forthcoming. Often implicit in the inflated judgments of their own accomplishments is an underestimation (devaluation) of the contributions of others..."
> 
> Taken from http://www.psychiatryonline.com/con...rchStr=narcissistic+personality+disorder#4075



IC I've had people accuse/suggest of me as being... this. IC they are neither right nor wrong.



Diana_Prince245 said:


> Yep, I play at a game store most of the time, so the games are all sanctioned. No 3.5 for me!





luvbigfellas said:


> I have yet to play 4E. Most people I know say it's borked.





Diana_Prince245 said:


> I think most people just fear change, to be honest.
> 
> I like 4th, but I get that people prefer 3.5. I like the racial bonuses better and the max damage when you role a nat 20. (I also hate the max damage when somebody roles a nat 20 against you.)





luvbigfellas said:


> Every edition has its good and bad things.



I first played pen and paper with 4E, but got introduced with 3 and 3.5 through the Neverwinter Nights series of games. The group I'm with plays 3.5, though we started with 4E.

There are good points for 4E. It's a lot simpler to play, leaving more room for story and less for "roll x dice of y sides if conditions a, b, and r are met by character z". It's also universally broken. A wizard with +0 STR has the same chance to hit in melee as a Fighter with +0 STR (which is BS).

3.5, on the other hand, has far more creative options. Tieflings are also not standard race (they're fun, though). The one major downside to 3.5 is that certain things can be done, legitimately, to make a character extremely broken compared to other characters, unless the DM does a good job of enforcing order and prevents stuff like, say, applying horribly broken templates (several SLAs, lots of DR, etc, and only +2 LA? WTF?) to an already broken Large monk with the potential to do 40+ on a non-crit... (yeah, frustration with one of the other players in my group...)


----------



## Diana_Prince245

We totally need a D&D thread.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I totally forgot a DVD was due to the library Tuesday. I only put a hold on it for my friend, so it's at her place, and I'm really REALLY hoping she'll get my FB message and drop it off before she goes to work tomorrow. /Flails

I completely forgot about it, Fml


----------



## luvbigfellas

Forgotten_Futures said:


> ...3.5, on the other hand, has far more creative options. Tieflings are also not standard race (they're fun, though). The one major downside to 3.5 is that certain things can be done, legitimately, to make a character extremely broken compared to other characters, unless the DM does a good job of enforcing order and prevents stuff like, say, applying horribly broken templates (several SLAs, lots of DR, etc, and only +2 LA? WTF?) to an already broken Large monk with the potential to do 40+ on a non-crit... (yeah, frustration with one of the other players in my group...)



I really only played with two DMs in the few years I played literally at least twice a week. They were both usually awesome at keeping players in line. The stuff that you're talking about wouldn't be happening.

I liked being able to dual-class. I had a psionic sorceress once. (I hate playing any spellcaster that has to prepare spells daily. I'd rather just have the option of picking how many of a certain level spell I can use per day and then choose based on the situation.)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

To be fair, the DM is letting us break our characters so he can throw stuff at us with higher CRs than we should be able to kill/survive based on our actual class levels.

I, myself, am playing two characters at the moment; a Pseudodragon Dragon Shaman, and a Human Monk who is slowly turning into a Succubus, due to a curse someone else caused to be placed on her. Neither one is terribly broken (outside of what they are), though we're working on that.


----------



## penguin

Diana_Prince245 said:


> We totally need a D&D thread.



Oh we should! I haven't played in...uh, 7 years or so, but I used to play weekly. I've been getting the urge to play again, though I'm not sure any of my friends still play around here any more.

IC that I'm having a GREAT boob day. Seriously, they're looking fabulous right now.


----------



## luvbigfellas

penguin said:


> Oh we should! I haven't played in...uh, 7 years or so, but I used to play weekly. I've been getting the urge to play again, though I'm not sure any of my friends still play around here any more.
> 
> IC that I'm having a GREAT boob day. Seriously, they're looking fabulous right now.



Don't you just love when you're having a great boob day? lol


----------



## penguin

luvbigfellas said:


> Don't you just love when you're having a great boob day? lol



Oh I do indeed! I just wish I could share them with someone in the flesh right now! It seems wrong to keep them to myself


----------



## luvbigfellas

penguin said:


> Oh I do indeed! I just wish I could share them with someone in the flesh right now! It seems wrong to keep them to myself



Funny, that's how I feel about several of my body parts currently


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Diana_Prince245 said:


> IC that I told off one of the men in my D&D group for doing nothing but telling bad cat stories when I'm in the room. I know I'm a crazy cat lady. I don't need the only person I know who's never moved away from mommy or had sex telling me how pathetic I am.



Tell him you're not into 40-year-old virgins who still live with their parents. Any snark against them in the Comic Book Guy voice usually shuts them up.



snuggletiger said:


> IC I don't know why my DND Dungeon Master objects to me naming my Gnome Bard character Shecky Gilderschnizel.



I had a Half-Orc Barbarian I named Choochooboomboom McBoomchoo (after a very old MAD Magazine joke) but everyone just started calling him "Choom". I rather like the gnome names. Dragonlance had fun with it where every gnome's surname had their entire family history so it'd rattle on for a while until someone clipped it short.



Diana_Prince245 said:


> One of my DMs continues to mock me for naming my Tiefling warlock Glorificus. The first suggested name for Ideal from the character builder. Glorificus is wayyyyyyyyyy better. He also laughs everytime he says it.



The random name generator from Wizards sucks fireballs. I recommend downloading the Everchanging Book of Names; it's a cool generator that lets you pick (and download for a fee) a number of name databases). You can combine different ones to get some good combinations. I play dwarves a lot and I always prefer something that doesn't have references to hammer, beer, smash or bellies in the surname.



Diana_Prince245 said:


> Yep, I play at a game store most of the time, so the games are all sanctioned. No 3.5 for me!



We have a Coke-drinking Mormon (it happens apparently) who is our 3.5E bitch. He constantly bemoans the new rule set since he preferred the older one.



luvbigfellas said:


> I have yet to play 4E. Most people I know say it's borked.



4E is a weird amalgam of 3E, Magic, Warhammer and WoW. The game evolved again last year into a simpler "Essentials" version which I loathed, mainly because it was Yet Another Marketing Scheme to trick me into buying 3 new rulebooks. They also borked the excellent original character builder application in favor of a "cloud-based" online one which took away a lot of the customized features. If you followed D&D from it's evolution from TSR to WoTC, it's been a love/hate relationship, with many rocky starts and bad business choices.



Forgotten_Futures said:


> There are good points for 4E. It's a lot simpler to play, leaving more room for story and less for "roll x dice of y sides if conditions a, b, and r are met by character z". It's also universally broken. A wizard with +0 STR has the same chance to hit in melee as a Fighter with +0 STR (which is BS).



True, but the clincher here is you would never have a fighter with a bad STR attribute, so unless your fighter was hit with some effect that dropped his strength, the situation wouldn't exist. Fighter powers are based mainly on STR and CON, so if he's that weak he's better off pursuing another class.



> 3.5, on the other hand, has far more creative options. Tieflings are also not standard race (they're fun, though). The one major downside to 3.5 is that certain things can be done, legitimately, to make a character extremely broken compared to other characters, unless the DM does a good job of enforcing order and prevents stuff like, say, applying horribly broken templates (several SLAs, lots of DR, etc, and only +2 LA? WTF?) to an already broken Large monk with the potential to do 40+ on a non-crit... (yeah, frustration with one of the other players in my group...)



3E was notorious for min/maxing, which is tougher to a degree with the "balanced" approach of 4E. Each successive iteration of the game has tried for this, and 4E is the only one so far which has managed to impress me. While it doesn't make sense sometimes that a sorcerer has only 8 fewer hit points than a barbarian or a fighter, they can still hold their own in a fight at the same (or comparable) level. You don't have situations where your cleric is constantly healing your wizard because he's got a paltry 10 hp compared to everyone else's 15-25.

FYI, I created a D&D thread in The Lounge if we want to take the nerdtalk there.


----------



## CarlaSixx

**scratches head**

umm... I was looking for the singles confession thread. 

I think I got lost at the intersection. 

Oh well...

**steps out**


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to try Shiratki Noodles in a beef stir-fry. 

... Grr.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I would love to crawl into bed and not come out again until Monday morning just to try to catch up on some rest, but, unfortunately, between work and family I don't have that option.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think actually sleeping made me tired. 2 of the past 3 days, I Didn't sleep at all, then the night inbetween I slept for 4 hours. Last night? I Slept 10 hours, and woke up feeling groggy/like complete garbage.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm really hurt that my friend didn't invite me on her roadtrip


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I think actually sleeping made me tired. 2 of the past 3 days, I Didn't sleep at all, then the night inbetween I slept for 4 hours. Last night? I Slept 10 hours, and woke up feeling groggy/like complete garbage.



I do that sometimes. I hate that too much sleep can leave you sleepy. I love sleep so much!


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> I do that sometimes. I hate that too much sleep can leave you sleepy. I love sleep so much!



And then it's weird when too little leaves you wired. 4 hours can have me dragging all day, but 5 I'm far too perky for the first half of the day (then I need to crash).


----------



## MisticalMisty

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I want to try Shiratki Noodles in a beef stir-fry.
> 
> ... Grr.



Have you tried them at all?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MisticalMisty said:


> Have you tried them at all?


No, I really want to, but I read some people on another forum talking about them being used in a beef stir-fry and the images made it look yummy. [Then again, I'm willing to choke down anything if it's a zero calorie/carb filler.]


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that, after a long day at the end of a long week of long days, I'm exhausted, and my back is killing me.

Hello, sweet weekend.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Your Plump Princess said:


> No, I really want to, but I read some people on another forum talking about them being used in a beef stir-fry and the images made it look yummy. [Then again, I'm willing to choke down anything if it's a zero calorie/carb filler.]



They suck...lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Udon noodles are better. :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC That i am SOOO excited for my little Maxie to come home tomorrow. He's been away a whole week and i NEED him in my proximity again! He had a pretty bad fever yesterday and i felt so helpless being away from him. I can't wait to have him back in my mommy-protective grasp again. I did enjoy the one on one time with Alex too though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MisticalMisty said:


> They suck...lol


I hear they have an odd texture, almost that of bean sprouts? Also that they make Shirataki Rice? I Dunno. Just sounded interesting. ^^


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I was so excited to buy another HP related thingy that I opened it right in the middle of the food court with a bunch of people staring and assembled it on the spot with a big fat grin on my face. It was a golden snitch, btw. Like in the first HP movie.

IAC I would have liked going out with someone tonight, getting high, and getting all up in each other's bidness.:batting:


----------



## crayola box

Your Plump Princess said:


> I hear they have an odd texture, almost that of bean sprouts? Also that they make Shirataki Rice? I Dunno. Just sounded interesting. ^^



I like them, but def take a little getting used to, and sauce is a must!


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that OMG I want chicken lo mein right now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC that I should never post a confession when I'm physically and emotionally exhausted. Thank you to everyone (through response or rep) who showed support and sympathy. It means a lot. Thank you.
> Nancy
> :bow:



Honey, I've been MIA while I've been on the other coast, and I'm sorry. I didn't know your mom was in a coma now.  I'm sending you so much love and so many prayers. I wish there was something else I could do. Please know your friends are thinking about you and that we love you, honey, and if you need anything, just ask. <3


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm staying home instead of drinking at a bar tonight. No space for me at D&D, sadly.


----------



## hiddenexposure

IC I have done the bare minimum today annnnd I kind of feel great


----------



## CarlaSixx

I had a great getting baked and drunk with some new friends, but I feel reeaaaaaallllllllllly bad about breaking the girl's wine glass  Like... I wanted to cry.


----------



## penguin

IC I've been having a pyjama day today because I feel like crap, thanks to whatever bug it is I've picked up.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that any time someone decides not to go out and drink, I smile. = P


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm super tired, but I'll probably wind up staying awake and playing videogames for another 4-6 hours, depending on how long it takes to cool the eff down in my room. I feel like it's 90F in here! /Melt


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm super tired, but I'll probably wind up staying awake and playing videogames for another 4-6 hours, depending on how long it takes to cool the eff down in my room. I feel like it's 90F in here! /Melt



Ceiling fan?


----------



## WomanlyHips

IC that I'm laying here in all my wonderful nakedness, listening to Violent Femmes, while I should be doing something remotely productive.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

WomanlyHips said:


> IC that I'm laying here in all my wonderful nakedness, listening to Violent Femmes, while I should be doing something remotely productive.



wow hot.lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am really pissed off that when others on logged into my internet connection, my netbook will not load YouTube properly.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

What netbook (make and model)? If it's from earlier in the netbook evolution, its CPU or NIC may not be able to handle flash properly.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

WomanlyHips said:


> IC that I'm laying here in all my wonderful nakedness, listening to Violent Femmes, while I should be doing something remotely productive.



One of my favorite bands. Rep coming your way!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Forgotten_Futures said:


> What netbook (make and model)? If it's from earlier in the netbook evolution, its CPU or NIC may not be able to handle flash properly.



It's a Compaq Mini by HP. Got it a year ago. Don't remember all the specs but it runs flash well everywhere but streaming video sites if someone else is on my network connection. It's also Windows 7. I normally don't have problems with it but I have an unlocked connection and my mother often goes on streaming websites at the same time as I do and it bogs down my download speed like crazy on my netbook.


----------



## JulianDW

IC that I should be doing homework right now and not procrastinate any longer.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm getting a bit nervous for my interview in the morning. :blush:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CarlaSixx said:


> It's a Compaq Mini by HP. Got it a year ago. Don't remember all the specs but it runs flash well everywhere but streaming video sites if someone else is on my network connection. It's also Windows 7. I normally don't have problems with it but I have an unlocked connection and my mother often goes on streaming websites at the same time as I do and it bogs down my download speed like crazy on my netbook.



I've got an Acer 1410, got it late in the year of '09, I think (though time blurs together so well these days it could have been late '10).

If you control your network, and your mother is also connecting by wireless, then I suggest you set a maximum connection rate for wireless devices. I have mine set to 5Mbps, so that I don't have to worry so much about wireless users in the house monopolizing the bandwidth when I'm trying to play games or stream video.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that every time I have to deal with your immaturity, I feel horribly self-destructive.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that this week I'm going to tell a few people some things they don't/won't want to hear but there's no turning back. 

I also C that the next few months are going to be really rough and I'm terrified but that's not going to stop me either.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC after yesterday and today, I realize I'm going to have to make a conscious effort to drink more water during these 80F-90F Days. :doh: Last night I fell asleep without even laying down or trying to.


----------



## Sweetie

Every time I think "my turn" its NOT.


----------



## Mishty

IC I drank to much, sang with two of the most incredible lead singers to ever grace our local stage, licked a nipple, got some bathroom action from my girl, drank more, slept on a porch with my Grey Goose bottle, was woke up by a group of kids giving fliers for vacation bible school, and cross shaped suckers, I kept the sucker.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm nervous and kind of sad. My kitty is currently under anesthesia at the vet about to have several teeth removed. They're pulling all her molars and some others (forgot which ones they said).. she'll still have her canines and a few others. I know she's going to hurt for a while, but the vet believes she has been in a great deal of pain for some time (hence the soft stools for all these many months). She's only 3 years old. I have a feeling she's going to be toothless before she's 10. I don't ever want her to lose her goofy overbite.


----------



## mossystate

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm nervous and kind of sad. My kitty is currently under anesthesia at the vet about to have several teeth removed. They're pulling all her molars and some others (forgot which ones they said).. she'll still have her canines and a few others. I know she's going to hurt for a while, but the vet believes she has been in a great deal of pain for some time (hence the soft stools for all these many months). She's only 3 years old. I have a feeling she's going to be toothless before she's 10. I don't ever want her to lose her goofy overbite.



Aw, poor kitten. She is going to be doing so much better with them gone. My Mom had a cat who had a majority of her teeth pulled. Shep was pushing 20 when it happened, but she did great. I didn't realize at the time that cats swallow so much of their food, and toothless kitties will gum the hell out of food, so Shep did fine! Your cutie will be pitiful for a few days ( oh, those eyes will be in mega Puss-In-Boots mode ) , and then be back to her old self, free of pain.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Thank you, Mossy. She's home and doing OK. Her mouth is clearly swollen and her tongue is hanging out a bit. She looks very pathetic and fully in Puss-N-Boots mode. Poor girl. Can't wait for these next couple weeks to pass and she's fully healed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC today I had an "Awe" moment when my brother told me how this girl he knows asked him why he was friends with her, because she's fat. My brother told this girl "Because it's okay, I have a 21 year old big sister who's fat and when I look at her I just pretend she's not" 

Children being nice makes my insides warm and gooey. xD


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am excited to relax with a nice movie tonight


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC it's only 8:00pm, and I'm giving serious consideration to going to bed (to sleep, that is).


----------



## SMA413

IC I thought I had to work tonight but I don't. Yay happy surprises!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm watching HP movies again tonight. They cheer me up.


----------



## darlingzooloo

I confess that it seems home isn't home with my older sister here. I feel really awful and guilty for saying that. Instead of wanting to be home i just want to run run run run.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm nervous and kind of sad. My kitty is currently under anesthesia at the vet about to have several teeth removed. They're pulling all her molars and some others (forgot which ones they said).. she'll still have her canines and a few others. I know she's going to hurt for a while, but the vet believes she has been in a great deal of pain for some time (hence the soft stools for all these many months). She's only 3 years old. I have a feeling she's going to be toothless before she's 10. I don't ever want her to lose her goofy overbite.



My girl cat is down several teeth, including a canine, and she really has more needing to come out, but I can't afford it right now. I'm amazed at the amount of drool she loses these days. It's really kinda cute.

Also, glad to hear your kitty came out OK.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I can't believe I've been friends with my best lady for nearly 10 years. Oh great godzilla, where did the time go?...


----------



## snuggletiger

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm watching HP movies again tonight. They cheer me up.



IC when I first saw that post my first thought was when did Hewlett Packard get into the movie business.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm happy my client canceled for the next two days. 1) He really needs the cheering up a visit from his grandkids will bring and 2) I have had one day off in the last month. Two in a row is like heaven!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I finally figured out why people wrongly guess my weight all the time. I'm a perfect hourglass! 64-56-64. Well... My band size is even smaller, but my waist and hips are those. I'm kinda happy about simply because I've always been a perfect hourglass and I thought I became a pear when I finished high school but I'm actually still an hourglass


----------



## Surlysomething

snuggletiger said:


> IC when I first saw that post my first thought was when did Hewlett Packard get into the movie business.


 

Me too! Haha.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I really love Theresa Brewer's 1962 cover of "I CRIED FOR YOU". Makes me wish I had my tux on and was singing with a jazz quartet in NYC from a 52nd Street club like Jimmy Ryan's or Basin Street East. Alas it ain't happening here


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm sad I only got 15 minutes of walking with friends and then they left  then I went and pigged out on a small blizzard from DQ. To be fair, I've been awake for 6 hours and it's all I've had to eat today. But still. 

I just hope that we do better come our Thursday workout meeting.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Showtime canceled United States of Tara. I hate them.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I don't want to add my other sister on Facebook. But she has finally - after months of me ignoring it - noticed I haven't accepted her request. Now she's messaged me demanding in her usual petulant scream why I haven't added her.

Kill me, I don't want that woman to be able to comment on my life.


----------



## MisticalMisty

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I don't want to add my other sister on Facebook. But she has finally - after months of me ignoring it - noticed I haven't accepted her request. Now she's messaged me demanding in her usual petulant scream why I haven't added her.
> 
> Kill me, I don't want that woman to be able to comment on my life.


If you click on the lock under your status..you can block her from seeing your updates all the time!


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I don't want to add my other sister on Facebook. But she has finally - after months of me ignoring it - noticed I haven't accepted her request. Now she's messaged me demanding in her usual petulant scream why I haven't added her.
> 
> Kill me, I don't want that woman to be able to comment on my life.



If you allow her on I can troll the shit out of her. So there's that.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Blackjack said:


> If you allow her on I can troll the shit out of her. So there's that.



I think you should follow through with this idea, muahahahahaha.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> If you allow her on I can troll the shit out of her. So there's that.



Oh yeah, do that!!


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> Oh yeah, do that!!



IC that I think Penguin has the most beautiful red hair I've ever seen.


----------



## penguin

Sweetie said:


> IC that I think Penguin has the most beautiful red hair I've ever seen.



aww thank you  :batting:


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I wanna go to either Michigan, Missouri, or back home. I'll take any of those options.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC today was far out! =D


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

lovelylady78 said:


> IC it's only 8:00pm, and I'm giving serious consideration to going to bed (to sleep, that is).



We're doing morning/afternoon shifts this week. Which means I'm going to bed at 7 PM so when I wake up around 2 AM I've gotten more sleep than I'd get going to bed around 1 AM and waking up at 6 AM.



CarlaSixx said:


> I'm watching HP movies again tonight. They cheer me up.





snuggletiger said:


> IC when I first saw that post my first thought was when did Hewlett Packard get into the movie business.



And when I first read that I thought: "Why does HP still exist?"



AmazingAmy said:


> IC I don't want to add my other sister on Facebook. But she has finally - after months of me ignoring it - noticed I haven't accepted her request. Now she's messaged me demanding in her usual petulant scream why I haven't added her.
> 
> Kill me, I don't want that woman to be able to comment on my life.



This being one of the many reasons I don't have FB = P


----------



## Scorsese86

IC I am so relieved about today's news that I will keep my apartment another year!

Well, let's hope I am accepted for another year at the college as well then


----------



## snuggletiger

spiritangel said:


> no fair I cant rep you for this post and you made me laugh sooooo hard



and did I mention that Shecky has Charisma 18.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I'm kinda excited to wear my new swimsuit tonight, although I'm also worried that my boobies won't stay inside it


----------



## Surlysomething

Whenever you post all I hear is WOMP WOMP WOMP like the Peanut's teacher Miss Othmar.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I'm not a racist person, but IC that when a young black man in an old beater pulled a right on red JUST before my light turned green, thus preventing me from accelerating quickly (which is actually good for my mileage), I dropped the N word.


----------



## penguin

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm not a racist person, but IC that when a young black man in an old beater pulled a right on red JUST before my light turned green, thus preventing me from accelerating quickly (which is actually good for my mileage), I dropped the N word.



:doh: The beginning and ending of your confession are in contradiction with each other, IMO.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Surlysomething said:


> Whenever you post all I hear is WOMP WOMP WOMP like the Peanut's teacher Miss Othmar.



IC I'm VERY, VERY curious. 

IAC that I'm watching Wings. :huh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

penguin said:


> :doh: The beginning and ending of your confession are in contradiction with each other, IMO.



I confess I completely agree with penguin. That word would never cross my mind no matter what someone did in traffic. :huh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm not a racist person, but IC that when a young black man in an old beater pulled a right on red JUST before my light turned green, thus preventing me from accelerating quickly (which is actually good for my mileage), I dropped the N word.



There is no place or reason to ever utter that word.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

littlefairywren said:


> There is no place or reason to ever utter that word.



Amen. Rep coming your way.

ETA: Why is every statement that starts with "I'm not a racist, but..." _always_ a racist statement?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm not a racist person, but IC that when a young black man in an old beater pulled a right on red JUST before my light turned green, thus preventing me from accelerating quickly (which is actually good for my mileage), I dropped the N word.



NOT cool! it's the PERSON that does the stupid thing,not the color of there skin!:doh: ANY race of person could have done what that guy did.:doh: saying it out of anger is even worse.how could you stoop that low...


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I completely agree with penguin. That word would never cross my mind no matter what someone did in traffic. :huh:




Me either. Truly horrifying.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm sick of hospitals. I was in there all day with my mother. She developped a rare blood disorder called purpura. I'm home taking a nap and will be back at 3am to see if anything develops.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that apparently I shouldn't C things I feel badly for doing.


----------



## penguin

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC that apparently I shouldn't C things I feel badly for doing.



Your other confession didn't say that you felt badly for doing it, just that you did it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

...and I would intentionally post something as a confession if I was okay with the action?

You're all right, it's totally inexcusable. I felt like shit just thinking about it (I didn't actually verbalize the word, but that doesn't really make it any better). I honestly have no idea where the thought came from. I have no problems with blacks as blacks, Asians as Asians, Mexicans as Mexicans, etc. Only group I have any personal issue with is the same one millions of Americans have issue with: the Mexican illegals flooding our country, thanks to pussy-foot leadership who aren't willing to send them right on back (or do anything to prevent it in the first place).

That term isn't even part of my normal vocabulary. It says a lot about my general stress/anger level that I went there.

And last (but never least), apologies to anyone I offended with the original post. Especially the ones to whom the term negatively applies. You're right. Anyone can be a dick. (And trust me, I experience lots of dickishness on the roads in a given week. Yay Jersey!)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

...this isn't Hyde Park.


----------



## CastingPearls

Forgotten_Futures said:


> ...and I would intentionally post something as a confession if I was okay with the action?
> 
> You're all right, it's totally inexcusable. I felt like shit just thinking about it (I didn't actually verbalize the word, but that doesn't really make it any better). I honestly have no idea where the thought came from. I have no problems with blacks as blacks, Asians as Asians, Mexicans as Mexicans, etc. Only group I have any personal issue with is the same one millions of Americans have issue with: the Mexican illegals flooding our country, thanks to pussy-foot leadership who aren't willing to send them right on back (or do anything to prevent it in the first place).
> 
> That term isn't even part of my normal vocabulary. It says a lot about my general stress/anger level that I went there.
> 
> And last (but never least), apologies to anyone I offended with the original post. Especially the ones to whom the term negatively applies. You're right. Anyone can be a dick. (And trust me, I experience lots of dickishness on the roads in a given week. Yay Jersey!)


So now you're talking shit about Jersey? You really are a glutton for punishment. LOL


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

And last I checked, the HP residents aren't known for being ashamed of their intolerance. I haven't gone in there in almost a year.



CastingPearls said:


> So now you're talking shit about Jersey? You really are a glutton for punishment. LOL



I live in Jersey, I'm allowed to talk shit about it = P


----------



## mossystate

Well, hopefully you will get cut off by an ' illegal ', so you can stretch your vocabulary and all this will come full-circle for you......your conscience shall be set free! :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Forgotten_Futures said:


> And last I checked, the HP residents aren't known for being ashamed of their intolerance. I haven't gone in there in almost a year.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Jersey, I'm allowed to talk shit about it = P


I was talking about your comments re: illegal immigrants.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mossystate said:


> Well, hopefully you will get cut off by an ' illegal ', so you can stretch your vocabulary and all this will come full-circle for you......your conscience shall be set free! :bow:



Dammit, I can't rep mossy yet.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

On a more humorous note: IC that today I manipulated a conversation with a customer so that the customer, an average height, overweight Indian man, said, "butt sex," in a completely legitimate fashion.

IAC the brain melting image wasn't quite worth it.


----------



## mossystate

IC I wish foreigners, whether geographically foreign or simply foreign to my little world, were not so deliciously tempting with their foreign looks and foreign sounds! Like a platoon of Eves! * shakes fist *


----------



## Blackjack

Being a grown-up sucks sometimes. I've got a shitload of bills to pay, had to sort things out with the unemployment office today, and I'm struggling to find a decent job for the summer.

However, it's damn near 1 a.m. and I'm playing Donkey Kong Country and nobody can tell me to turn it off and go to bed because it's too late. There's something to be said for that.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I can't sleep. I'm having nightmares of hospitals. I hate needles. I'm terrified of pain. And everyone tells me it's in my near future  I'm beyond scared. 

IAC I am PISSED with the doctors. An internalist or something like that was brought in to see my mother and she apparently specializes in obesity. When my mother told her she needed a full hip replacement, the lady automatically said "I'm going to give you a referral for bariatric surgery because you need it before you go to get your hip done." 

Oh, I fought with that lady. And I asked more questions than she was willing to answer. She infuriated me so it was like revenge. I am NOT a supporter of bariatric surgery in the least. When I told her my mom lost almost 70 lbs on her own, she refused to believe it was even possible. For being a "specialist" she sure was fucking ignorant to some truths.


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I can't sleep. I'm having nightmares of hospitals. I hate needles. I'm terrified of pain. And everyone tells me it's in my near future  I'm beyond scared.
> 
> IAC I am PISSED with the doctors. An internalist or something like that was brought in to see my mother and she apparently specializes in obesity. When my mother told her she needed a full hip replacement, the lady automatically said "I'm going to give you a referral for bariatric surgery because you need it before you go to get your hip done."
> 
> Oh, I fought with that lady. And I asked more questions than she was willing to answer. She infuriated me so it was like revenge. I am NOT a supporter of bariatric surgery in the least. When I told her my mom lost almost 70 lbs on her own, she refused to believe it was even possible. For being a "specialist" she sure was fucking ignorant to some truths.


Stand your ground, Carla. I was in the hospital with severe malnutrition and anemia and my hair all fell out and the metabolic specialist and nutritionists were high-fiving each other over my 'success'.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've been asking questions about my mom's health all day. Like asking for the detailed results of bloodwork, details about diagnosis, etc. Things my mother wouldn't probe for and would take at face value. She always has. Then again, she sees it as if nothing is as bad as cancer as a diagnosis so if she can get through that, she doesn't need details about "common" diagnosis things. I hate that kind of attitude. But I've been practicing the probing questions a lot lately because I've done so many doctors visits of my own in the past 2 months. It comes naturally to me now and if it means she gets to clearly understand her health, I'm going to make them give us answers. We have free health care, we might as well know the ins and outs, good and bads if there are any.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I got a rather eerie feeling earlier today, and right after I had 3 bad things happen to me in a row like some kind of freakin' sign or something. WTF >;/


----------



## Blackjack

Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.




I'm sorry


----------



## Lamia

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.



aww poor kitty so sorry to hear this


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## rellis10

I confess i think i'm more excited than i'v ever been before


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.



Awww, Beej, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## littlefairywren

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.



I am so sorry about wee Phoebe


----------



## WVMountainrear

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.



I'm sorry for your loss, BJ... 




rellis10 said:


> I confess i think i'm more excited than i'v ever been before



And I'm excited _for_ you, Rick! 


My confession: I knew I had been missing him, but I didn't truly realize how much I had been until I had to say goodnight tonight. :wubu:


----------



## Jerzey

IC I <333 women with big hips and big butts, and wish I had a girlfriend with that body shape :smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.



Poor kitty. I'm sorry for your loss, BJ.


----------



## Blackjack

Thanks, all. It just really really sucks. I feel sort of responsible since I'm the one who let her out, even though I know that it's not my fault. My sister's heartbroken more than my mother or I; and what feels worst is knowing that Phoebe died scared and alone hiding from a terrifying thunderstorm.

And fuck, Kristen was the one who found her under the car. She was calling to her and trying to coax her out before realizing she was dead. That kills me. It hurts.

The next few days are going to be absolutely horrible.


----------



## Sweetie

Blackjack said:


> Thanks, all. It just really really sucks. I feel sort of responsible since I'm the one who let her out, even though I know that it's not my fault. My sister's heartbroken more than my mother or I; and what feels worst is knowing that Phoebe died scared and alone hiding from a terrifying thunderstorm.
> 
> And fuck, Kristen was the one who found her under the car. She was calling to her and trying to coax her out before realizing she was dead. That kills me. It hurts.
> 
> The next few days are going to be absolutely horrible.



I don't know if you believe in the power of prayer but I'm going to keep all of you in my prayers for some healing and peace for you. From what I've read of your posts you're a great guy and you had no way of knowing something like this would happen, so give yourself a break... and give your sister a hug.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.


I'm so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Blackjack said:


> Our cat Phoebe died today. I'd let her out early this afternoon, but when a huge thunderstorm started to roll in we couldn't find her to get her inside. We found her just a little while ago under my mother's car in the driveway. We still don't know what happened, if she was just scared to death or what, but she'll be missed. A lot. My sister's hit worst by this, I think.



I'm so sorry for your loss Blackjack. So many don't understand the loss of a pet is a loss of family member, not just a pet.


----------



## Blackjack

Thank you all so, so much. It's always hard losing a pet- that's something that I know all too well, especially after Vicki passed away in December. But I just feel so much worse because Phoebe's death was so unexpected and I really feel like it could have so easily been avoided.

We did get a new kitten today, though, because that's how it works in this house- fill the emptiness with more animals. My mother's on the way home with her now.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so sorry about your cat. A sudden death i think makes it more difficult. I had a cat that was perfect one day and gone the next after a blood clot from a diseased heart rendered him paralyzed and we had to put him down. Nearly 8 years later i still get choked up thinking about him. He was the coolest cat in the universe. 

We got another cat eventually, he is a weirdo that i don't get along with so i still miss Punkin regularly.

I hope your kitten helps fill in the void and ease the pain for you. Kittens are a lot of fun.


----------



## mossystate

I was wondering if you were OK...because you once again scooted from that place of mine...now I don't care, as you are just a rude little fucker.


----------



## pegz

I confess that something draws me to you...even though you obviously don't deserve me


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I wish I could sing the theme song to Astronaut Jones, it'd improve my dating chances I am sure


----------



## hiddenexposure

snuggletiger said:


> IC I wish I could sing the theme song to Astronaut Jones, it'd improve my dating chances I am sure



Just mentioning it has made you my hero! 

*walks off singing* 
"Rocket, I'm taking a rocket..."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I don't know what to do. I don't want to go to the car show with my friend and her boyfriend tomorrow [Cars don't interest me.] but if I tell my friend I don't want to go, she'll guilt-trip and pout and make me feel bad. Blaaah /Rips hair out


----------



## CarlaSixx

I feel guilty for leaving mom alone overnight at the hospital. But, I was losing my sanity. the nurses even asked me if I waned to leave for a bit to take a breather. After 5 hours of fighting it, I did.

I had my cellphone stolen in the process. gawd only knows what the thief is going to do with the shit they find on there. I already reported it stolen, though. so at least they can't do anything with the account. It's just the loss of the files that sucks and totally scares me.

Also... someone stole my mother's walker. It cost us a pretty penny and it's gone. All while I was gone for all of 20 minutes.

I do feel bad for leaving mom alone, but I just couldn't sleep in a hospital. It sucks that I,m the only person who'll show up for her, though, cuz it's making me break down. Physically, mentally, and emotionally.


Sigh.

I just want this all to end.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

CarlaSixx said:


> I had my cellphone stolen in the process. gawd only knows what the thief is going to do with the shit they find on there. I already reported it stolen, though. so at least they can't do anything with the account. It's just the loss of the files that sucks and totally scares me.
> 
> Also... someone stole my mother's walker. It cost us a pretty penny and it's gone. All while I was gone for all of 20 minutes.



Ugh! The same thing happened to me when my brother was in the ICU after being injured in a fire. It was like insult to injury after all we'd been through.

<hugs> I hope things improve for you quickly!


----------



## shinyapple

CarlaSixx said:


> I feel guilty for leaving mom alone overnight at the hospital. But, I was losing my sanity. the nurses even asked me if I waned to leave for a bit to take a breather. After 5 hours of fighting it, I did.
> ::::snipped:::
> I do feel bad for leaving mom alone, but I just couldn't sleep in a hospital. It sucks that I,m the only person who'll show up for her, though, cuz it's making me break down. Physically, mentally, and emotionally.
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I just want this all to end.



Carla honey, please don't feel bad about getting some rest. I've recently taken over care for my grandmother and the one thing my aunts and the hospice workers keep stressing to me is that you need to rest. Take a break. Go outside for a bit. In whatever way works best for you, remove yourself from the situation and recharge.

It's so wonderful that you want to help, but you can't work effectively if you are worn out, stressed, and exhausted in every possible way. Take care of yourself and good luck. I hope they can find a way to recover or replace your stolen items.

*hugs*


----------



## Rowan

popped in just to see what was up...got the whole "you dont post"..i was like..OMG..I am SO sorry...*whimper*

then I thought about it..and considering i work about 65 hours a week doing tech support and another 10 or so with school..I am working on giving a damn about life in general :|

anyhow..just wanted to pop in and say hi to the guys and gals I miss


----------



## CarlaSixx

Just got off the phone with mom. Her kidneys are starting to fail due to the meds they put her on  It was the last available antibiotics treatment they had  now it's really feeling hopeless and I'm really worried


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> Just got off the phone with mom. Her kidneys are starting to fail due to the meds they put her on  It was the last available antibiotics treatment they had  now it's really feeling hopeless and I'm really worried




Carla,

I am praying for your Mom and you! There is always hope... don't give up!

Lots of love and hugs sweetie.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm torn between moving to either Austin or Baltimore.... and I need to make a decision soon. They're both so different but great in their own ways. I can't decide.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CarlaSixx said:


> Just got off the phone with mom. Her kidneys are starting to fail due to the meds they put her on  It was the last available antibiotics treatment they had  now it's really feeling hopeless and I'm really worried



Oh honey. You and your mom are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I hate when people are sad. I wish I had a magic wand to fix things for everybody.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

CarlaSixx said:


> Just got off the phone with mom. Her kidneys are starting to fail due to the meds they put her on  It was the last available antibiotics treatment they had  now it's really feeling hopeless and I'm really worried



My mother had renal failure for years, and it was controlled with meds and she was non-dialysis as well.

Due to her congestive heart failure she had renal failure..(lack of blood flow)

I also just went through a bout of acute kidney failure ..meaning reversible..

So, I really hope it is something manageable...and not something life threatening...


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC I think I like him - and it is too soon...but, I do...eeeeeppppp!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

I confess (only to you, my Dims peeps) how totally alone I am in my current relationship and knowing how much it would devastate my s.o., I cannot ever tell him.

It is by far, worse to be alone and with someone, then to be alone.


----------



## Sweetie

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I confess (only to you, my Dims peeps) how totally alone I am in my current relationship and knowing how much it would devastate my s.o., I cannot ever tell him.
> 
> It is by far, worse to be alone and with someone, then to be alone.



I have been there and it sucks.


----------



## Chimpi

CarlaSixx said:


> Just got off the phone with mom. Her kidneys are starting to fail due to the meds they put her on  It was the last available antibiotics treatment they had  now it's really feeling hopeless and I'm really worried



This is scary. I know it is.  There's always hope, although it's hard to muster the energy to see things in a positive light. Hoping things swing into a direction of hope for you and your mother.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm starting to realize my friends happy relationship only fuels my bitterness.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> Just got off the phone with mom. Her kidneys are starting to fail due to the meds they put her on  It was the last available antibiotics treatment they had  now it's really feeling hopeless and I'm really worried


 
Keeping your Mom and You in my thoughts. 

(((Le Hug)))


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> Just got off the phone with mom. Her kidneys are starting to fail due to the meds they put her on  It was the last available antibiotics treatment they had  now it's really feeling hopeless and I'm really worried


You and your mom are in my thoughts, prayers and positive vibes.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks for the kind vibes, everyone  I do appreciate it.

Mom's on morphine. They're putting a hickman into her system because she's had way too many problems with IVs. 

She's very glad for the morphine because she's be able to go without her own meds completely, and her pain where the infection is centrally located is wayyy less than it was. But I'm kind of afraid of her getting hooked. She already takes something that's a milder version of morphine in pill form (and it's a derivitive of morphine at that) but she's never taken it more than 3 times a week, and in the past 24 hours, they've given her 3 doses of morphine already. So I am a little worried but glad it's helping.

My mom is worried about the hickman because she's had it done before. 10 years ago, when she had cancer. She hated it because it was right at her neck. But... she might have no choice. Tonight they were going to see if they can do it, and they were going to check if they could go down the same pathway as she had 10 years ago because they said it's easier and less heartbreaking to reopen old scars rather than create new ones.

She's also in isolation right now and I can't stay longer than an hour when I visit. She's being tested to see if she's actually contagious. They only find out tomorrow morning, though. And if she is, I'm not allowed to visit unless her life is on the line  So we're kinda hoping she's not. I had to go in with a surgeon gown, gloves and a mask today, even, because I had to block from bacteria. 

I just need to vent a little. Get it out or it's going to bother me and prevent me from sleeping yet again.


----------



## Scorsese86

Leaving student life tomorrow. Summer, back to my mom, my grandparents, and my job. It's... I don't know what it is.


----------



## shinyapple

CarlaSixx said:


> Mom's on morphine. They're putting a hickman into her system because she's had way too many problems with IVs.
> 
> She's very glad for the morphine because she's be able to go without her own meds completely, and her pain where the infection is centrally located is wayyy less than it was. But I'm kind of afraid of her getting hooked. She already takes something that's a milder version of morphine in pill form (and it's a derivitive of morphine at that) but she's never taken it more than 3 times a week, and in the past 24 hours, they've given her 3 doses of morphine already. So I am a little worried but glad it's helping.



I can tell you what the nurses kept telling me when I was squicked about administering morphine. They need it to find that relief and in cases where the need is so great, the benefits far outweigh the risk of addiction. I was surprised at how little impact it seemed to have on my grandmother's lucidity at first. Your mother in a medical facility and I am sure they will closely monitor her vitals and her behavior to ensure she is not receiving enough to dope her completely.

Good luck and I hope all goes as well as possible for her and for you.


----------



## luvbigfellas

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I confess (only to you, my Dims peeps) how totally alone I am in my current relationship and knowing how much it would devastate my s.o., I cannot ever tell him.
> 
> It is by far, worse to be alone and with someone, then to be alone.



Totally get you there. And I'm so sorry. 

IC that I think I may still be suffering anemia. It always happens during and just after my period. 

IAC that I want sex. Like now. I have a few candidates in mind. Just gotta figure out a way to get to them.

IAC that it's frustrating when you don't have a vehicle, and all the people you wanna sleep with live elsewhere. Like...an hour away....or 8 hours away...or 5 hours away. You get the idea.  I guess that's what I have hands for.


----------



## Sweetie

I'll be keeping you both in my prayers. 



CarlaSixx said:


> Thanks for the kind vibes, everyone  I do appreciate it.
> 
> Mom's on morphine. They're putting a hickman into her system because she's had way too many problems with IVs.
> 
> She's very glad for the morphine because she's be able to go without her own meds completely, and her pain where the infection is centrally located is wayyy less than it was. But I'm kind of afraid of her getting hooked. She already takes something that's a milder version of morphine in pill form (and it's a derivitive of morphine at that) but she's never taken it more than 3 times a week, and in the past 24 hours, they've given her 3 doses of morphine already. So I am a little worried but glad it's helping.
> 
> My mom is worried about the hickman because she's had it done before. 10 years ago, when she had cancer. She hated it because it was right at her neck. But... she might have no choice. Tonight they were going to see if they can do it, and they were going to check if they could go down the same pathway as she had 10 years ago because they said it's easier and less heartbreaking to reopen old scars rather than create new ones.
> 
> She's also in isolation right now and I can't stay longer than an hour when I visit. She's being tested to see if she's actually contagious. They only find out tomorrow morning, though. And if she is, I'm not allowed to visit unless her life is on the line  So we're kinda hoping she's not. I had to go in with a surgeon gown, gloves and a mask today, even, because I had to block from bacteria.
> 
> I just need to vent a little. Get it out or it's going to bother me and prevent me from sleeping yet again.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I hate working 12 hour shifts.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Diana_Prince245 said:


> IC that I hate working 12 hour shifts.



IC the part I hate about long shifts (or regular shifts with long commutes) is all the time I don't have to do non-work stuff.

IAC that I hate working at home on the weekends as a result of the work week.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mom's liking the morphine. I went in and asked her how she was doing, and with a big goofy grin that's exactly what she said. Mind you, she's been in constant pain for over a year, so I'm sure it's like sweet relief to her. But I'm seeing signs of addiction already. Takes and addict to know an addict. 

But all in all, she is looking better. They're administering shots to her stomach to make sure blood clots don't happen, but it's making her stomach swollen so she looks 9 months pregnant over her already huge belly. But this medicine has made a difference overall to the look of her leg. The infection looks halfway gone. She's hoping to actually be out by Tuesday. I hope so too. 

I was so tired out from stressing that I actually fell asleep at 10:30 last night. That hasn't happened since last year. Hopefully my body's natural functions will start to kick in because I'm a week overdue for my period and it's all because of stress.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Blackjack said:


> Thanks, all. It just really really sucks. I feel sort of responsible since I'm the one who let her out, even though I know that it's not my fault. My sister's heartbroken more than my mother or I; and what feels worst is knowing that Phoebe died scared and alone hiding from a terrifying thunderstorm.
> 
> And fuck, Kristen was the one who found her under the car. She was calling to her and trying to coax her out before realizing she was dead. That kills me. It hurts.
> 
> The next few days are going to be absolutely horrible.




When cats know they are dying, they seek out a secluded place so they can die alone. She died doing what was instinctual for her. (((hugs))) 

Even if she were inside she would have hidden from you.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so freaking sick and tired of people being so confrontational and mean on here.

I know these people hide behind their screens when they say this shit. I wish there was some way I could figure out if they could back their shit up in real-life. Most of me believes they could not.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My friends friend is getting married in the next few months, and my friend dropped my name to her as a possible wedding photographer. This literally made me want to hurl with uncomfortableness, as *I* don't feel I'm as good as *they* all think. This isn't the first time it's happened, and I don't know how to ask my friend to just .. Hush! :doh:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm happy my ex-boyfriend's latest girlfriend broke up with him last night, not so that we'll get back together (so not happening), but just because it means we're both single and I feel less like an old washed-up spinster. I also confess that I think I'm a bad person for feeling that way.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm so very happy that there are sweet, wonderful "new" people on here since I joined in 2001

IAC that I'm shocked, appalled, and rather pissed off that there are "new" people on here who sit behind their screens and act hateful, mean, and spiteful because of the anonymity of the internet.

Karma can be a bitch, people. Keep that in mind.


----------



## penguin

IC I'm surprised that people get surprised that other people might act mean, nasty or confrontational on the net. If they do it offline, they'll do it on.


----------



## Gingembre

I confess i think i'm going to cut a day off my already short travelling week coz i want to spend as much time with my boy as i can, before i leave ghana next week. It's important to have experiences with people as well as places, right?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

penguin said:


> IC I'm surprised that people get surprised that other people might act mean, nasty or confrontational on the net. If they do it offline, they'll do it on.



I can be all three online and off line. I try really hard to keep it under control, but sometimes I slip.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to be horrified that so much crazy is out walking the streets everyday.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC listening to the Judy Garland tapes makes me laugh like Desi Arnaz.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that after all this time, I am surprised that I still think "today may be the day"... but no. Silly me. Sigh.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

penguin said:


> IC I'm surprised that people get surprised that other people might act mean, nasty or confrontational on the net. If they do it offline, they'll do it on.



A lot of times, people will be *less* personable online than off, because of the anonymity factor.


----------



## CAMellie

Forgotten_Futures said:


> A lot of times, people will be *less* personable online than off, because of the anonymity factor.



Indeed.invisible text to take up space


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm the same person online as offline. Whether that'S good or bad depends on the person :batting:


----------



## luvbigfellas

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm the same person online as offline. Whether that'S good or bad depends on the person :batting:



I totally agree.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I secondly agree in .. uh.. agreement! .. xD


----------



## Sweetie

Sometimes I hate having a conscience...and doing the "right" thing.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CAMellie said:


> Indeed.invisible text to take up space



IC this made me chuckle.



Sweetie said:


> Sometimes I hate having a conscience...and doing the "right" thing.



The Chaotic Neutral alignment exists for a reason my dear.

Personally, I tend towards Chaotic Good.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I think I'm dehydrated. And was starved. I finished a whole chinese takeout plate in one night for once. Now... that's a lot of food. Granted it took almost 6 hours to eat it all, but still. I usually have some for the next day but now I just have the second plate for the next day, and I already took 2 pieces out of that one! 

As for being dehydrated, I've had 2 soft drinks tonight, and 3 full bottles of water (591ml each). And I'm stillllll thirsty. But my joints already feel better from it. Weird. But I'm totally going with it.


----------



## herin

IC it really ticks me off when my boss comes up to me and tells me that I have to watch my overtime, when I'm already doing 3 people's jobs. And THEN 2 hours later tries to give me another project. 

No! Go away, crazy lady!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I think I'm dehydrated. And was starved. I finished a whole chinese takeout plate in one night for once. Now... that's a lot of food. Granted it took almost 6 hours to eat it all, but still. I usually have some for the next day but now I just have the second plate for the next day, and I already took 2 pieces out of that one!
> 
> As for being dehydrated, I've had 2 soft drinks tonight, and 3 full bottles of water (591ml each). And I'm stillllll thirsty. But my joints already feel better from it. Weird. But I'm totally going with it.



Soda is actually a bad choice if you're dehydrated. Water, Gatorade, or similar beverages are your best pick (Gatorade and the like are slightly better because they're not pure water, which can have negative effects of its own in excessive amounts). If your urine is clear or almost clear, you're good. If it's yellow, you're dehydrated.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I love being blonde! :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm kinda digging the new MMORPG I just started playing, even if it took 12 hours to install.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Soda is actually a bad choice if you're dehydrated. Water, Gatorade, or similar beverages are your best pick (Gatorade and the like are slightly better because they're not pure water, which can have negative effects of its own in excessive amounts). If your urine is clear or almost clear, you're good. If it's yellow, you're dehydrated.



As I said, I had 3 large bottles of water above the 2 cans of soda. Within an hour. Pretty much all I ever drink is water. I was bored and wanted flavour, so I took some soda, but it's basically always water for me.


----------



## Weeze

heeeey dimensions! I've got a little sign telling me I should post, so I am. 

confession? um. well. a turn of events in my life as actually lead me to realize I might be gay. 
HOW CRAZY RIGHT.


----------



## Blackjack

Weeze said:


> heeeey dimensions! I've got a little sign telling me I should post, so I am.
> 
> confession? um. well. a turn of events in my life as actually lead me to realize I might be gay.
> HOW CRAZY RIGHT.



THIS IS AN UNEXPECTED TURN OF EVENTS.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've an idea for pictures, but I won't be able to take them for probably two weeks. 

/Le Sigh.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am soo excited about a reading I have comming up anyone who listens to nerd nation knows who it is and its mega exciting so glad she said yes


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I want someone to be crushing on me and I to them, and start up something wonderful. Oh well.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I'm feeling like hiding under my Flyers hat and not washing my hair today.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am so reddikulously excited I feel like energy is zooming everywhere I cant sit still 30 ish minutes I need to get it together and not be a crazy fan girl here I am a professional!!


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm loving my life right now. I just spent hours reading and sitting in the shade of a tree in my favorite place in the whole world. 

I still have about 11 days until the campers come up to the ranch for camp. For now, I get to enjoy having the ranch to myself and a handful of some really chill people.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have a huge girl crush now


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that work today was the least aggravating it's been in weeks. As a result, IAC I feel like hugging someone I don't think I can = P



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm kinda digging the new MMORPG I just started playing, even if it took 12 hours to install.



Which?



CarlaSixx said:


> As I said, I had 3 large bottles of water above the 2 cans of soda. Within an hour. Pretty much all I ever drink is water. I was bored and wanted flavour, so I took some soda, but it's basically always water for me.



O...k... should I mention that dehydration can also cause foul moods (I should know)?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC that work today was the least aggravating it's been in weeks. As a result, IAC I feel like hugging someone I don't think I can = P
> 
> 
> 
> Which?
> 
> 
> 
> O...k... should I mention that dehydration can also cause foul moods (I should know)?


Oh! The game's called "Faxion"


----------



## CarlaSixx

Forgotten_Futures said:


> O...k... should I mention that dehydration can also cause foul moods (I should know)?



If I'm in a foul mood, it's not from dehydration. There's stressors and the fact that I have BPD. 

----

IC I'm glad they finally told mom she's NOT cntagious so no more need to dress like a surgeon just to visit her. Sucks that she's still not any better, but at least there's less barriers.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I'm probably dehydrated. Like I usually am. 

IC that sometimes I swear, the cosmos is having a laugh at my expense.

IC that while I'm happy about the hours I picked up this week, I'm none too happy about how tired I am.

IC that while writing a message and signing the card I'm sending my dad for Father's Day, I had that tiny horrible thought in the back of my brain, "I wonder if I'm in the will."


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that last night I had a random surge of fantasy. IAC that, as dancing with oneself goes, it was the best and most intense it's been in months = P


----------



## Saoirse

IC Ive been talking to a guy and Im kinda interested, but the bestie and another friend (whose been buds with the guy for years) seem to think its not a good idea. Ive only met him once and he was wasted, but they were all partying that night. The bestie met him that night as well, so he just thinks hes a drunk weirdo, but the bestie is quick to judge people. My other friend wouldnt really get into detail on why she doesnt think its a good idea for me to hang out with him.

But we've talked a bunch on fb and he seems really cool. I dunno. I guess I dont want to be talking to him a bunch and then finally han out with him and realize he really is just a drunk weirdo, cause then it would be awkward since we have mutual friends.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that sometimes I want to know what's going on in someone's head.

IC that I might be disappointed if I found out the above.

IC that I'm really kind of mad about something. At first I was sad, mad, then sad again. Upon further review, just who the fuck do you think you are?!

IC that I got something I wanted finally.


----------



## hiddenexposure

IC that I'm friggin' exhausted!


----------



## penguin

IC that I could really do with some peace and quiet and some alone time. Having the builders here all week working in the kitchen and my bedroom, along with my daughter only having one day at day care this week due to a public holiday...ugh. I'd also like that alone time to coincide with all the housework being done so I could enjoy it and not feel guilty.


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> IC that I could really do with some peace and quiet and some alone time. Having the builders here all week working in the kitchen and my bedroom, along with my daughter only having one day at day care this week due to a public holiday...ugh. I'd also like that alone time to coincide with all the housework being done so I could enjoy it and not feel guilty.



You have men working in your bedroom and you're complaining?


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> You have men working in your bedroom and you're complaining?



Neither of them are my type, I'm not theirs and they're both married, so, yes. Now if _you_ wanted to come and fix things in my bedroom I won't be complaining.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

luvbigfellas said:


> IC that sometimes I want to know what's going on in someone's head.



The only time I have this thought is when someone is being incredibly dense/stupid/obtuse, and then I quickly dismiss that thought because if I knew, then I'd be that person, and I don't want that = P


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC it made my day when my friend's brother called me hot. lol. 

IAC I'm gonna miss mom's nurses when she leaves. They're a lot of fun.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am slowly, but surely, losing it! Adrian and I have done the majority of the planning, and other things, for momma's memorial...and my sisters have the nerve to question my every decision. DO IT YOURSELF THEN, BITCHES!!!!


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm craving some major cuddling right now but, alas, have no one to volunteer for the position at the time.

Guess I'll have to snuggle with a stuffed animal... oh well.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that I just built my dream Camaro on the Chevy website. It's not a totally unattainable car for me. I think I'm going to get one once i finish school and get a job. (like 3-4 years down the road) I think it's one hot car!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am terrified of delivering my mom's eulogy tomorrow. I have a terrible fear of speaking in public. I'll do my best to make my momma proud.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm kind of excited that mom is getting discharged tomorrow  Shes not ready to go back to work just yet but at least she's going to be allowed to come home. Hopefully she can find a way to work from home or do just a few hours of work a day.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I'm having a craptastic day & wish I could lose myself in some guys arms. Sadly, I have no one to fit that bill. 
They may just take away my feminist card for admitting that.


----------



## Surlysomething

Spending time with my sister and my nephew yesterday made me feel better about myself than I have in a long time.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I can't wait for tomorrow to be over. 
IAC that looking into the faces of family members who abandoned my mother while they mouth meaningless platitudes WITHOUT punching them in the face is going to be VERY hard.
IFC that I am glad Adrian will be by my side


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I have no idea what to do with a Friday off. Other than vacations, I've worked them all for the last 10 years.

Beer is probably good though, and maybe tacos.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I saw a very alluring young woman at work today, but her appearance also screamed "high maintenance bitch". You know, very pretty-titty princess type purse and attire.


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm kind of excited that mom is getting discharged tomorrow  Shes not ready to go back to work just yet but at least she's going to be allowed to come home. Hopefully she can find a way to work from home or do just a few hours of work a day.



I am very happy to hear this Carla! I hope she makes a full recovery very soon.


----------



## luscious_lulu

luscious_lulu said:


> IC that I'm having a craptastic day & wish I could lose myself in some guys arms. Sadly, I have no one to fit that bill.
> They may just take away my feminist card for admitting that.



IC I got my wish albeit, for a short time and with a guy who is only my friend. It was a good feeling though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC last night was fun, just hanging around talking with my gal pals. I'm excited, there's talk of a Ladies Night Out soon  I think it's what I need.


----------



## Dromond

IC I don't want to go back home yet.


----------



## ValentineBBW

luscious_lulu said:


> IC I got my wish albeit, for a short time and with a guy who is only my friend. It was a good feeling though.



The powers of a hug and being held are great, don't feel bad for wanting it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I got hardly any sleep last night and now I'm running late to go get mom out of the hospital


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I lost my temper after someone deliberately invited someone that they were told was specifically NOT invited to my mother's memorial...and I walked out.
IAC that it was towards the end of the service so I have no regrets.
IFC that I have written a letter of apology to the pastor for yelling in his church. *ashamed*


----------



## luscious_lulu

ValentineBBW said:


> The powers of a hug and being held are great, don't feel bad for wanting it.



Thanks Becs!


----------



## hiddenexposure

IC that while he may be super into me.. I am still on the fence.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC This is the first time that she's dated a man I can befriend and have a fun time with. Then again, he's basically a male version of me.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I went to a renaissance faire today, and decided to go back to the next one in October in costume.


----------



## penguin

Diana_Prince245 said:


> IC I went to a renaissance faire today, and decided to go back to the next one in October in costume.



There's one here next month which I think I'll go to! I haven't been to one before, so it's very exciting for me.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC after a couple hours out in the sun playing in the water, i'm so ready for a nap. I wonder what the boys would think if snoozed in bed for 20 minutes...


----------



## spiritangel

IC The bridge is burnt and there is no way back


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I wanted to wait up for David tonight because I was so excited to talk to him, but I made the mistake of bringing my computer to bed to do it and totally fell asleep. He even IMed an "idle" me 45 minutes ago, but I guess the pop up window wasn't enough to wake me.  So upset with myself...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I didn't realize how sun burnt I got from walking around yesterday, until this evening. I wondered why I was so tired! (I went to bed last night at 1:30am, and didn't get up until 4:30pm today. I had to take a nap from 7pm to 9pm, on top of that, because I was so tired and achy. )


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I am not showering this morning and am being paranoid about it >_<


----------



## spiritangel

IC some events of today have left me going wtf


----------



## Surlysomething

I love how your crazy makes my crazy look miniscule.


:batting:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i have a _major _case of the Mondays


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I love the eco garden in my city  I wish I could've sayed longer or at least gone back today with a friend, but they cancelled  And so I've put my stuff on their chargers for kind of nothing  The place is so pretty and I wanna take a ton of photos and video!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

i confess that 
i have a crush on someone great =)


----------



## rellis10

IC i've hit the inevitable block....but it'll pass soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

I am so relieved.


:happy:


----------



## hiddenexposure

hiddenexposure said:


> IC that while he may be super into me.. I am still on the fence.



IC he's not a bad dude.. just a recent divorcee and father of 3 (one of which is a teenager) it's a lot to consider for a gal who has been pretty much single for a while.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I really effin hate my life :sad:


----------



## MisticalMisty

hiddenexposure said:


> IC he's not a bad dude.. just a recent divorcee and father of 3 (one of which is a teenager) it's a lot to consider for a gal who has been pretty much single for a while.



My husband is 14 years older than me and has a 17 year old......I swore I would never date a man more than 10 years older than me.

We've been married a year and a half. Give him a chance! You never know!


----------



## KittyKitten

Wow, I learned how to do the whistle register!!!!! (aka the Minnie Riperton/Mariah Carey/Denience Williams high scream).


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think I want a harem of men, there seem to be some great ones interested in me atm and I like at least two of them equally however am I supposed to choose


----------



## WVMountainrear

spiritangel said:


> IC I think I want a harem of men, there seem to be some great ones interested in me atm and I like at least two of them equally however am I supposed to choose



Sounds like my life four months ago-- grab a good one and hold onto him before they all disappear!


----------



## spiritangel

lovelylady78 said:


> Sounds like my life four months ago-- grab a good one and hold onto him before they all disappear!





well they need to be patient I am not rushing into anything here the right man for me will give me time to figure things out


----------



## WVMountainrear

spiritangel said:


> well they need to be patient I am not rushing into anything here the right man for me will give me time to figure things out



I agree with that. The cream rises to the top eventually...all the others will fade away once they don't get what they want in the time and fashion that they want it.


----------



## CastingPearls

The creme always rises to the top.:eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I may like storms, but these drizzly dreary days just put me in a mood so foul--- I want the sun back! =(


----------



## SMA413

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I may like storms, but these drizzly dreary days just put me in a mood so foul--- I want the sun back! =(



I'll trade you Texas sun for some of your Wisconsin rain. This drought is brutal.

IC that I just had a 2 hour long discussion with a group of girls- the topics ranged from poop, sex injuries, crazy overmedicated kids, our inner animals, and more poop. It was hilarious.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC I sent an angry email to my dad a couple hours ago, mostly dealing with my feelings of being rejected and like he doesn't think of me as being his daughter.

I then had a panic attack and scraped my arms all to hell with a serrated pocket knife.

hblrghargh


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Dear dumbass,

If you have a girlfriend, why do you think I'm so desperate I'd have sex with you?

Grow up,
DP


----------



## hiddenexposure

MisticalMisty said:


> My husband is 14 years older than me and has a 17 year old......I swore I would never date a man more than 10 years older than me.
> 
> We've been married a year and a half. Give him a chance! You never know!



Very true! 

IC.. I think I'm his Manic Pixie Dream Girl ... which is weird.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC re-meeting people who've changed a lot since you last knew them is interesting. Having to remember they're not who they were, and at the same time picking up on all the ways they seem to not have changed. That said, IAC it's about damn time she grew up.


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> IC I think I want a harem of men, there seem to be some great ones interested in me atm and I like at least two of them equally however am I supposed to choose



Why choose? You can have both. Poly isn't for everyone, I know, but if you like them both equally, then you can have them both equally. Get yourself a harem of hunky men!


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> Why choose? You can have both. Poly isn't for everyone, I know, but if you like them both equally, then you can have them both equally. Get yourself a harem of hunky men!



lol just so you know your awesome

however they have both already told me they want me to themselves 

and two I have enough trouble with one man I dont think I could juggle two mens needs ect


----------



## Allie Cat

penguin said:


> Why choose? You can have both. Poly isn't for everyone, I know, but if you like them both equally, then you can have them both equally. Get yourself a harem of hunky men!



Fuck yeah poly!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I could do Poly, but I don't even have one person interested in me, so it doesn't really matter


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wish I had a nice place, and money to do some interior decorating. What a freaking weird urge! o0;


----------



## ThatFatGirl

IC that I had to move my eye make-up remover from the nightstand after discovering this morning the reason the new lubricant my husband and I used the other day seemed so watery and unsatisfactory was because it was actually not lubricant. 

It seems we're both blind as bats without our glasses. Rushed enthusiasm for the activity ahead probably didn't help either.


----------



## mossystate

ThatFatGirl said:


> IC that I had to move my eye make-up remover from the nightstand after discovering this morning the reason the new lubricant my husband and I used the other day seemed so watery and unsatisfactory was because it was actually not lubricant.
> 
> It seems we're both blind as bats without our glasses. Rushed enthusiasm for the activity ahead probably didn't help either.



So many things I want to remind you not to keep on your nightstand...but I will just ' lol '.


----------



## activistfatgirl

TFG! Lolz I'm just glad it didn't burn!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lightning struck so close to my house, I heard a Pop-Fizzle noise before a house-shaking thunder boom. IC this scared the living hell out of me. Megan does not like lightning, too many close-esque calls.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

mossystate said:


> So many things I want to remind you not to keep on your nightstand...but I will just ' lol '.



Lesson learned! 



activistfatgirl said:


> TFG! Lolz I'm just glad it didn't burn!!!



Yes, indeed-dy! Thank you. 

Someone PM'ed me with this little nugget... too funny!

"... the small tube of lube and the small tube of Bio-Freeze (a kind of "natural" Ben Gay pain creme type gel) look the same without glasses. Jus' sayin'."


----------



## Zandoz

ThatFatGirl said:


> Someone PM'ed me with this little nugget... too funny!
> 
> "... the small tube of lube and the small tube of Bio-Freeze (a kind of "natural" Ben Gay pain creme type gel) look the same without glasses. Jus' sayin'."



As a user of Bio-Freeze all I can do is


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I think the Amazons had it right. Form women from clay, infuse them with life, and leave the men out of it.

If I get another penis picture in response to a personal ad, I'm cutting it off. There are way pretty parts of a man's body to put in pictures.


----------



## SillyLady

Confession... 

I need a pedicure, manicure, hair, massage, etc... I need pampering. It has been a rough few months and man oh man does that sound really nice right about now!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i am struggling to not be so sleepy. After the long ass night in the er last night with hubby and early morning speech appointment has wiped me out. I am so groggy and sleepy. I can hardly get my thoughts together. I also have a killer headache and a sore butt. I think the sore butt is from sitting on a crappy folding chair for 4 hours last night.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I got a call from the mental health program today about starting group therapy soon since they're over-booked for one-on-ones. I'm a lil terrified of the process, and even more terrified knowing that the participants are my age. I'm really uncomfortable talking personal issues with people my age for some reason  I hope it goes well.


----------



## Mishty

CarlaSixx said:


> I got a call from the mental health program today about starting group therapy soon since they're over-booked for one-on-ones. I'm a lil terrified of the process, and even more terrified knowing that the participants are my age. I'm really uncomfortable talking personal issues with people my age for some reason  I hope it goes well.



It took me months to discuss, and reveal my real problems, most times, if you wait till you're ready to share, what you are willing to share, it's like a weight lifted off of you when it finally comes out. Don't rush into it, go at your speed, and don't discuss anything your not ready to. Good luck.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks  I think what freaks me out is the fact that this city talks. Doesn't matter if it's supposed to be confidential or not, those kids in the group will most definitely talk to others about what is said in the meeting. I'm positive of it. And that's why I don't want to be in a group therapy circle with people my age. I just... I don't _*like*_ people my age. 

When the lady said that most of the ones in the group are 20-22, I groaned. Loudly. I was hoping they'd be at least 25 and older. And I did ask if they had groups split by age (hoping I could slip into a different group) and she said they do divide the groups by age category, thinking it's the most beneficial for the patients :huh:

I don't like the idea, but... I can try. They're keeping me on the list for those needing one on one in case it doesn't work out with the group sessions. And I really don't see it going well 

I mean... this'll sound crazy, but I find those closer to my age in this city are the most judgemental people of all. If I could choose the age group to discuss with, it would be the ones that are around 35-40 years old. 

Sigh... I just want things to get better but it feels like they're getting worse. I did lie to the lady over the phone because she asked if I was having any self harm thoughts lately since the last time we talked, and I just said everything was alright and not more than I could handle. I feel bad because I _have_ been thinking of self harm and death and stuff. Almost pleading, but at the same time being terrified of it... And I feel bad that I lied 

I'm just effed up.


----------



## crayola box

I'm not a group sharing kinda person either, the idea of support groups freak me out because I think I will run into someone I know. This is of course ridiculous on my part since a. there's no shame in reaching to others for help, and b. duh, they are there too.

I don't know how group therapy works, but as I get older I've found most situations are never as terrible as we build them up to be in our head, and that regretting not trying feels worse than regretting doing something and not enjoying it. 

As for people talking about you, I believe you when you say your town is gossip city, but give these people a chance. Many of them probably prefer 1x1 sessions too but the system is what it is, so they may be motivated to be discrete about your stuff so you'll be discrete about theirs. 

I am not in your situation and don't know you personally but it sounds like the therapy is needed and wanted, if group is your only choice, then it's better than nothing. A couple of strangers gossiping is worth your mental health!

One more thing- it's possible being honest with the woman about wanting to harm yourself might make you higher priority, and move you to the top of the list for private sessions...

Whatever you decide, I wish you the best of luck and hope things get better!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I am in love with this song remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ot-LMuPgs


----------



## Blackjack

I owe a lot of money on my car. My payments are overdue. I suck at dealing with this stuff, I have almost no money, and unless I get a job that pays me well (which is proving harder than ever) there's no way I can afford it.

Time to go ignore all my problems and retreat into myself so that I can try to forget about them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC no matter what I do, I keep falling asleep as soon as I sit down.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that my butt is still kicked energy wise from losing all that sleep on Tuesday night. I'm sooo tired!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I wanna jump someone's bones. Real bad. And I have a list of people I'd jump if only I could.

Damn. This shit sucks.


----------



## Allie Cat

ic that i cut my wrists tonight.

i'm kind of regretting it now because someone i really care about is mad at me and not talking to me.

that and my wrists hurt.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Alicia Rose said:


> ic that i cut my wrists tonight.
> 
> i'm kind of regretting it now because someone i really care about is mad at me and not talking to me.
> 
> that and my wrists hurt.



Awwww  This makes me really sad to read. 
Please don't hurt yourself again


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Alicia Rose said:


> ic that i cut my wrists tonight.
> 
> i'm kind of regretting it now because someone i really care about is mad at me and not talking to me.
> 
> that and my wrists hurt.



I have no idea what to say other than don't do that again. Ever.

For one, there's nothing I can say about attempting suicide that you've never heard a million times, but all the cliches - permanent solution to temporary problem, selfish, think of your family/friends - are so overused because they're true. I have no idea what your problems are, but are they so bad they can't be worked on or even run away from?

Secondly, I have never seen or heard of a single incidence of wrist-cutting doing more than messing up someone's bathroom. It just never works.

Please don't take that as an incentive to try something deadlier, though. That would be completely missing the point.

---

IC...

That I genuinely like Nyan Cat. And Miku Hatsune. As well as almost all dubstep I've heard over the past few days.

Also, I ran away from home.


----------



## penguin

IC for the first time in a while, I feel like taking photos of me again. I have some ideas in mind for what I want to try...

IAC it would be so much easier and better to do this if I had someone taking the photos for me. Alas, I don't.

IAC I feel the urge to play with make up. I haven't done that in aaaaaaaaaaaages.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I hate how you pretty much have to be either an elite poster or a total picture whore on here to have anyone actually care what you post. I hate it and I find it really stupid. It's pissing me off and I feel like just leaving this place. I thought I found a great place to meet people and have discussions with people who have dealt with the same issues, but I guess not.  I'm just so frustrated with everything and not having a good place to turn to has mde it all the more hard to deal with. So much for that idea, huh?


----------



## willowmoon

I confess I have been away from Dims for WAY too long, something like five months almost. Took a little sabbatical, I guess, but I'm back now.


----------



## luvbigfellas

ThatFatGirl said:


> Lesson learned!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, indeed-dy! Thank you.
> 
> Someone PM'ed me with this little nugget... too funny!
> 
> "... the small tube of lube and the small tube of Bio-Freeze (a kind of "natural" Ben Gay pain creme type gel) look the same without glasses. Jus' sayin'."



Renu contact rewetting drops and Murine ear drops look pretty similar without glasses too. Made that mistake once. Boy did that fucking burn.


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> I confess I have been away from Dims for WAY too long, something like five months almost. Took a little sabbatical, I guess, but I'm back now.


Nice to see you back!!!


----------



## mossystate

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I hate how you pretty much have to be either an elite poster or a total picture whore on here to have anyone actually care what you post. I hate it and I find it really stupid. It's pissing me off and I feel like just leaving this place. I thought I found a great place to meet people and have discussions with people who have dealt with the same issues, but I guess not.  I'm just so frustrated with everything and not having a good place to turn to has mde it all the more hard to deal with. So much for that idea, huh?



Carla, I understand that having so much going on in your real world will magnify this feeling. When you don't have enough energy for all that, the last thing you want to feel is that you almost have to ' campaign ' to get noticed. I would just ask if you do notice when some people are caring about what you post. It's obviously not the amount you need right now, but most people don't get what they want when they need it. I know it sucks for you when some get extreme attention when they stub a toe, but there is something to be said about not doing that campaigning ( and that's not just a message board scenario ) and feeling somewhat cared about when one or two people notice something ' you ' post. Places like this can sometimes be great, and because of the atmosphere of ' competition ' that you feel, sometimes not so great. Have you tried other communities online for some of your needs? See, one person who cares. * s *


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I hate how you pretty much have to be either an elite poster or a total picture whore on here to have anyone actually care what you post. I hate it and I find it really stupid. It's pissing me off and I feel like just leaving this place. I thought I found a great place to meet people and have discussions with people who have dealt with the same issues, but I guess not.  I'm just so frustrated with everything and not having a good place to turn to has mde it all the more hard to deal with. So much for that idea, huh?


Carla, I read every word you post. I've PMd you and even follow you on FB and I'm sure I'm not the only one. You are cared for, please believe that. You're very special and I've told you more than once how much you remind me of my beloved sister who I lost in '08 and the more that you share with us, the more I find it's true.

You have so much on your plate right now. I too am overwhelmed in my life and know a little something about it, although wouldn't dream of dismissing or diminishing your own struggles. 

You are very much loved and noticed and indeed very special even if you aren't feeling it at the moment.

For what it's worth, I'm one of your biggest fans.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I bought new sunglasses and liquid eyeliner today, I only hope the joy they brought me today will overflow into tomorrow, since I have to go to a family reunion. Not only is it awkward because it's my dad's side of the family [meaning I know like, nearly nobody.] but because it's in a city two hours away :doh: . [Thank god it's near lake Michigan, which means it should be cooler. ]


----------



## Sweetie

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I hate how you pretty much have to be either an elite poster or a total picture whore on here to have anyone actually care what you post. I hate it and I find it really stupid. It's pissing me off and I feel like just leaving this place. I thought I found a great place to meet people and have discussions with people who have dealt with the same issues, but I guess not.  I'm just so frustrated with everything and not having a good place to turn to has mde it all the more hard to deal with. So much for that idea, huh?



{HUGS} YOU ARE NOT ALONE MS. CARLA. I CARE.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that todays been a really crappy day but its not the first crappy day I ever had and I'm sure it won't be the last but I'll be damned if I'm going to let the BS stop me from keep moving on.

IAC that I'm keeping every person who's post I've read today in my thoughts and prayers for peace and healing, and whatever it will take to give them the strength to get through their day and keep moving on too.


----------



## penguin

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I hate how you pretty much have to be either an elite poster or a total picture whore on here to have anyone actually care what you post. I hate it and I find it really stupid. It's pissing me off and I feel like just leaving this place. I thought I found a great place to meet people and have discussions with people who have dealt with the same issues, but I guess not.  I'm just so frustrated with everything and not having a good place to turn to has mde it all the more hard to deal with. So much for that idea, huh?



What is it you mean by "care about what you post?" Do you mean get lots of responses or rep? I think plenty of people care about and are interested in what everyone has to say. Just because a post doesn't get any comments or replies doesn't mean it hasn't been read and taken in.


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I hate how you pretty much have to be either an elite poster or a total picture whore on here to have anyone actually care what you post. I hate it and I find it really stupid. It's pissing me off and I feel like just leaving this place. I thought I found a great place to meet people and have discussions with people who have dealt with the same issues, but I guess not.  I'm just so frustrated with everything and not having a good place to turn to has mde it all the more hard to deal with. So much for that idea, huh?



I am sorry you're feeling so down about being here. I know that I feel invisible here often but i still enjoy reading about everyone's lives and idle chit chat on here. I hope that you don't leave. I really enjoy you being here.


----------



## Yakatori

CarlaSixx said:


> "_...you pretty much have to be either an elite poster or a total picture whore on here to have anyone actually care what you post..._"


Nah, that's not really true. I can understand how it seems that way for some; but, frankly, I think the people who don't post that much or are totally new members are some of the most interesting people around here. Lot's of them have no rep. And there is no shortage of people with plenty of posts/rep that seem like absolute d-bags to me. (Not that I really mean to be complimentary at someone else's expense & no offense to any in particular)



penguin said:


> "_...Do you mean get lots of responses or rep? I think plenty of people care about and are interested in what everyone has to say. Just because a post doesn't get any comments or replies doesn't mean it hasn't been read and taken in._"


Yeah, exactly. You beat me to the punch on this. I tend to rep the posts where, reading it, I feel like the person has read my mind or said perfectly what I would've wanted to say/realize sooner; whereas I tend to respond-more to the posts where I can near-instantaneously think of a few reasons "why I know they're wrong" (again, just being too-candid). But, obviously, that leaves a lot of middle ground, a lot of "food for thought" type of posts you just kind of think about. And, maybe, because you can't really make-up your mind so easily, because you actually have to digest what's coming at you, because that takes a little longer than it takes for that particular part of the thread to get old; maybe those types of posts have an impact that we don't quite know how to measure. In that way, your words/actions have a resonance beyond your own ability to measure all of the implications. People are listening to/thinking about/being influenced by what you have to say and in ways you can't ever fully realize; not least by people you don't even know, who you will never know, who will never be able to express what your words meant to them, if they can even remember that it was you who delivered that message to them at that particular point in time. And so, *CarlaSixx*, while there's obviously people on here who both care about what you have to say and are demonstrative of it in terms of personal-recognition; don't just dismiss what it it all means to those who're as anonymous to you as you might feel toward them.



CarlaSixx said:


> "_...starting group therapy soon since they're over-booked for one-on-ones. I'm a lil terrified of the process, and even more terrified knowing that the participants are my age. I'm really uncomfortable talking personal issues with people my age for some reason  I hope it goes well._"


So, I would probably be more supportive if I wasn't totally confident that it was going to get better for you, if just because you're actually trying to do something about it, which is always going to leave you off better than the alternative.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I think it's just that I feel... overlooked?... when I post. It's not about receiving rep but feeling like I tried to take part in a conversation that no one wanted me to be part of in the first place. 

And then for the newbies, I feel like they're not given much a chance. Most of them are jumped on right away and it sucks to see that.

For a place that I was hoping to be needed in, in some way or another, I'm not feeling like it. It feels like "Oh, she's just young, and crazy. She doesn't know anything." Or even "Oh, she's just not as un-clothed or pretty." And so it feels like I'm... well... blown off. And that's what sucks  And I'm damn sure I'm not the only one who's feeling that way, which sucks for the others who feel the same, too


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CarlaSixx said:


> I think it's just that I feel... overlooked?... when I post. It's not about receiving rep but feeling like I tried to take part in a conversation that no one wanted me to be part of in the first place.
> 
> And then for the newbies, I feel like they're not given much a chance. Most of them are jumped on right away and it sucks to see that.
> 
> For a place that I was hoping to be needed in, in some way or another, I'm not feeling like it. It feels like "Oh, she's just young, and crazy. She doesn't know anything." Or even "Oh, she's just not as un-clothed or pretty." And so it feels like I'm... well... blown off. And that's what sucks  And I'm damn sure I'm not the only one who's feeling that way, which sucks for the others who feel the same, too



If it makes you feel any better, I seem to have a long-running ability to violently murder threads just by posting in them.


----------



## Zandoz

Carla, all I can do is speak for myself, but here goes. 

I do not know what has made you feel that you are not wanted in any of the conversations here, but if anyone has told you this, they are the one(s) that do not belong. Everyone here is entitled to their opinions. Some may not like your opinions or mine, but barring outright rules infractions that I've never seen from you, that is their problem.

As far as your age goes, anyone who discounts you because of it are the ones who are losing out. Someone may disagree with what you say, and that disagreement may be based on life experience, but again that does not invalidate your right to your opinions. I was in my late 40s and regularly got "You'll learn" from my around 100 yr old grandfather-in-law...some things I still think he's wrong....some I've learned he was right...But I also know he cared for me like a grandson.

Crazy? Jimmy Buffett said it best "If we weren't all crazy we would go insane.". I'm nuttier than a fruitcake, but that's a whole other Buffett tune.

On the issue of the "pic whores"...I've been a dirty old man for almost as long as I've been on this planet, but not once has any pic of any one, no matter how clothed or unclothed has ever influenced my feelings about their worthiness here or their opinions. To me that would be akin to weighing someone's opinion or worth based on shoe size.

As far as you not being pretty, please do not be so hard on yourself....I hope you don't mind an old married troll saying so, but you're adorable.

{{{{{{Carla}}}}}}


----------



## penguin

CarlaSixx said:


> I think it's just that I feel... overlooked?... when I post. It's not about receiving rep but feeling like I tried to take part in a conversation that no one wanted me to be part of in the first place.



I feel like that at times. There have threads where I've replied with what I thought was something useful or insightful, but gets not response. Does that mean it's ignored, or that I am? Probably not. Maybe some people ignore me, I don't know. Maybe it was just a middle of the road comment that didn't garner a reaction from those who read it. It happens to everyone, I'm sure.



> And then for the newbies, I feel like they're not given much a chance. Most of them are jumped on right away and it sucks to see that.



Newbies who don't test the water or follow the rules can be jumped on anywhere. I've seen it happen time and time again in multiple communities and forums. Is it the right thing for existing members to do? Usually not, but you can't change how everyone else responds, only how you do.



> For a place that I was hoping to be needed in, in some way or another, I'm not feeling like it.



Okay, so what is it that you're wanting? What do you want to be needed for? Are your expectations realistic here? A lot of us have the desire to be liked and to be popular, but are afraid to put ourselves out there. I often feel like I'm on the outer circles when it comes to online groups, because I tend not to get as involved in things as others. Like, I don't use the chat room much here, and I don't use my chat programs anywhere near as much as I did in my pre-motherhood days. I don't get as involved with people out of whatever community I'm in, so I can often feel like I'm sitting on the bench waiting to be picked to play. Is that their fault or mine? Mine. If I don't involve myself, it's not anyone else's fault.

I'm not trying to brush off what you're feeling, so I hope it doesn't come across that way. We have to take ownership for our feelings and if we don't like a situation, we have to figure out how to change it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Carla- you're too polite. Just be a rude bitch like I am and just spill whatever nonsense crosses your mind. Oddly that seems to work out sometimes- to my amazement. 

I like your posts, btw


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm eating leftovers and watching an episode of Beetlejuice on youtube... Best Morning EVAR.


----------



## willowmoon

IC I'm eating a big ol' bowl of Cinnamon Life cereal and watching old-school Transformers episodes (Generation One, of course). Hell yeah.


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> IC I'm eating a big ol' bowl of Cinnamon Life cereal and watching old-school Transformers episodes (Generation One, of course). Hell yeah.



IC I smiled when I saw your posts start to appear on the boards again wb


----------



## Sweetie

IC I'm insanely jealous of the *self-confidence* of the paysite models here on Dims.


----------



## hiddenexposure

willowmoon said:


> IC I'm eating a big ol' bowl of Cinnamon Life cereal and watching old-school Transformers episodes (Generation One, of course). Hell yeah.



Man, favorite cereal hands down and old school Transformers.. move over, I'm joining you on the couch.



Sweetie said:


> IC I'm insanely jealous of the *self-confidence* of the paysite models here on Dims.



Ya know I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Sweetie said:


> IC I'm insanely jealous of the *self-confidence* of the paysite models here on Dims.



Just gonna throw this out there as food for thought, just because someone is a paysite model does not mean they are self confident.


----------



## goofy girl

Dims sent me an email and said they missed me and I should post. Hi Dims!!


----------



## mossystate

fatgirlflyin said:


> Just gonna throw this out there as food for thought, just because someone is a paysite model does not mean they are self confident.



Exactly.



goofy girl said:


> Dims sent me an email and said they missed me and I should post. Hi Dims!!



Hi Goof!


----------



## Sweetie

goofy girl said:


> Dims sent me an email and said they missed me and I should post. Hi Dims!!



Hi Goofy Girl!


----------



## goofy girl

fatgirlflyin said:


> Just gonna throw this out there as food for thought, just because someone is a paysite model does not mean they are self confident.





mossystate said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Goof!



I'm also going to add that just because someone ISN"T a paysite model also does not mean they are not confident...

HI MOSSY!!



Sweetie said:


> Hi Goofy Girl!



HI SWEETIE!!!

LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC yesterday wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be, I even got hilarious photos for facebook out of it. w00t!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC today is gonna be shit. Got around 4 hours of sleep, have to drop off blood work at 10:30, have a session with my psychiatrist at 11, a brain scan at 12:45, and need to get the battery in my cellphone replaced. Not a fun day at all.


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> I confess I have been away from Dims for WAY too long, something like five months almost. Took a little sabbatical, I guess, but I'm back now.



A bit late for this but welcome back! It hasnt been the same place without you. :bow:


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> A bit late for this but welcome back! It hasnt been the same place without you. :bow:



Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Hmmmm.... makes me wonder ....


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> IC today is gonna be shit. Got around 4 hours of sleep, have to drop off blood work at 10:30, have a session with my psychiatrist at 11, a brain scan at 12:45, and need to get the battery in my cellphone replaced. Not a fun day at all.



Even though the errands/tasks are going to suck. I hope they go off without a hitch. I hate when i have a lot of appointments for the boys and one you end up waiting for 4 hours at the docs office. (happens often with Max's ENT surgeon and that's after a 2 hour drive to see him)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Unamused Megan is very unamused. Firefox is driving me bonkers, Now it's only loading pages if I'm moving my mouse or typing. =/


----------



## snuggletiger

Since I got everything straightened out, IC I am drinking OJ and milk out of champagne glasses.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC Unamused Megan is very unamused. Firefox is driving me bonkers, Now it's only loading pages if I'm moving my mouse or typing. =/



Have you tried Chrome?


----------



## goofy girl

Mathias said:


> Have you tried Chrome?



I second Chrome!!! Love it!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

goofy girl said:


> I second Chrome!!! Love it!!


I haven't tried it, actually. My dad is a big Firefox fan, so that's what he put on my laptop [and previously had put it on my Failtower PC] but if this keeps acting up, I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC this has been a horribly failtastic day. I'm going back to sleep. 

So many things went wrong, and the brain scan ended up making me feel like my brain was going to explode through my eyes. I'm still sick, sore and nausious from it.  Hopefully I will never have to repeat that test.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> IC this has been a horribly failtastic day. I'm going back to sleep.
> 
> So many things went wrong, and the brain scan ended up making me feel like my brain was going to explode through my eyes. I'm still sick, sore and nausious from it.  Hopefully I will never have to repeat that test.


=( I hope you feel better, Carla. *Huuuug*


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> I haven't tried it, actually. My dad is a big Firefox fan, so that's what he put on my laptop [and previously had put it on my Failtower PC] but if this keeps acting up, I think I'm going to try it.



I have to third the whole chrome thing. It's awesome. It even has an app store and you can download games for free or small fees. (even Angry Birds!) I love it so much.


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> IC this has been a horribly failtastic day. I'm going back to sleep.
> 
> So many things went wrong, and the brain scan ended up making me feel like my brain was going to explode through my eyes. I'm still sick, sore and nausious from it.  Hopefully I will never have to repeat that test.



I hope at least they got the information they needed though. I hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## CarlaSixx

HottiMegan said:


> I hope at least they got the information they needed though. I hope you feel better in the morning.



I hope so, too.  They didn't get to finish the whole test because I was squirming and bawling in pain. I couldn't handle it for any longer and I wish I could've. Then again, perhaps not being able to stand it will show something as well. I had no idea it was going to be as bad as it was. Man... if they subject children with seizures to that test, I can only imagine the kind of pain and torture they go through with it  Cuz I swear I was going to die from just a damn test


----------



## HottiMegan

Max once had a spinal MRI and they put him under. Probably for that very reason.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> I haven't tried it, actually. My dad is a big Firefox fan, so that's what he put on my laptop [and previously had put it on my Failtower PC] but if this keeps acting up, I think I'm going to try it.



I haven't been having any issues with Firefox. I even adjusted to the stupid location swap of Open in New Tab and Open in New Window.



CarlaSixx said:


> I hope so, too.  They didn't get to finish the whole test because I was squirming and bawling in pain. I couldn't handle it for any longer and I wish I could've. Then again, perhaps not being able to stand it will show something as well. I had no idea it was going to be as bad as it was. Man... if they subject children with seizures to that test, I can only imagine the kind of pain and torture they go through with it  Cuz I swear I was going to die from just a damn test



Well, magnetic fields induce current flow, so it's not at all surprising that the brain, which is at its most basic a mass of highly conductive electronics, would conduct a lot of current from a magnetic scan. Of course, they map the brain through that current, but the fact it would hurt makes sense as well; the threshold for damaging current is... very low. (~80mA)


----------



## spiritangel

IC that whilst its flattering and nice to be thought of as sexy I am over reducing men to horny teenagers incapable of decent conversation


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

My HS Senior year Sex Ed teacher said: "Men have a penis and a brain, and only enough blood to run one at a time."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Forgotten_Futures said:


> My HS Senior year Sex Ed teacher said: "Men have a penis and a brain, and only enough blood to run one at a time."



Sorry, that's a myth -- one which far too many men try to use as an excuse. lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry, that's a myth -- one which far too many men try to use as an excuse. lol



The teacher in question was female, and not young.


----------



## Blackjack

Forgotten_Futures said:


> The teacher in question was female, and not young.



So she was just being sexist, then.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> So she was just being sexist, then.



Or just quoting Robin Williams.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Forgotten_Futures said:


> The teacher in question was female, and not young.


Doesn't mean she wasn't giving men an excuse for bad behavior. I've heard it used as an excuse for infidelity, and worse. It's B.S. Just calling it out.


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> Or just quoting Robin Williams.



Or a bumper sticker. That quote's been around for a long time.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Doesn't mean she wasn't giving men an excuse for bad behavior. I've heard it used as an excuse for infidelity, and worse. It's B.S. Just calling it out.



Nothing's an excuse for infidelity.

I'll take any excuse I can get for going stupid around an attractive/interesting woman of the alluring sort, though = P


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that I've been up all night for nothing. I mean... I was supposed to take my sleeping pill, but I decided not to. Now it's 4am and I need to sleep but can't. And I spent all night on a Candybar Doll Maker site creating Candybar dolls of characters I made in stories I was writing. Sad and pathetic. I know. And now I just want sleep.


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that I shouldn't have to apologize for what I am.

IC that I feel the need to anyways.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I got three hours of sleep last night after staying up and freaking out for a few hours over my ex-boyfriend. Now I feel like death. -_-


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My friend is dating a moron, a moron who's planning on proposing to her come this Christmas. They haven't even been together two months, and he's planning this out. 

[Please Insert Rolling Eyes and/or Facepalm Smiley if possible.]


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My friend is dating a moron, a moron who's planning on proposing to her come this Christmas. They haven't even been together two months, and he's planning this out.
> :doh:



I had a friend like that. It got to the proposal, but it only lasted about 2 months after the proposal. They actually started dating in the month of May and ended at the beginning of March. The one guy moved into the other guy's place just two weeks after starting to date, though.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I feel like a bad home health CNA. I had my second client die within a month today. Granted, one had end stage stomach cancer and this one had congestive heart failure, but it still makes me feel very sad and like bad luck.


----------



## Captain Save

IC I should be looking for a more permanent place to stay since I got back, but it's been entirely too long since I perused these pages; I'll selfishly continue sitting in the local Starbuck's with my laptop, 8 shots and a croissant.
:eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Today was shit, all over some Pink Lemonade.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I love men. It's ridiculous. 
I love when they do super manly stuff- like build things, get all sweaty, covered in sawdust. 
I love when they're quiet little nerds. 
I love when they're just really genuinely nice guys. 
I love when they're asses (to a degree). 
I love when they're super hippy-ish, eating granola and growing out their sun-bleached hair. 
I love when they're preppy.


If I could just surround myself with a varied assortment of guys all day, I'd be set.


 
I think I'm just high off of all the attention I get at the camp I'm working at.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

[sarcasm]IC I've just had a great end to an equally great day![/sarcasm]

I just got home to find out my father's been diagnosed with Bell's Palsy (right side)...


----------



## spiritangel

Forgotten_Futures said:


> [sarcasm]IC I've just had a great end to an equally great day![/sarcasm]
> 
> I just got home to find out my father's been diagnosed with Bell's Palsy (right side)...



big squishy hugs so sorry to hear that


----------



## Fuzzy

How long will you watch this tennis match?


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that for the past two months I have been happy and in light spirits. I have been relaxed and free of bad thoughts and emotions..until today. I awakened to something on facebook that threw me into a downward spiral of anger and disappointment and I don't know how to get back to that feeling of contentment that I had a few hours ago.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I was so glad to sleep over 9 hours last night.


----------



## Surlysomething

Fuzzy said:


> How long will you watch this tennis match?


 

Hilarious!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i think it is so wrong when you spend all day in bed that your back and hips hurt. I need a new bed. I'm sick with a stomach flu and got nauseous while sitting up or even really moving. I'm so tired still but can't stand the bed anymore.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

If you're talking about what I think you're talking about, then your problem is that you're laying in the same place for an extended period. Shift positions (even if you just move around on the bed but maintain the same attitude) and (if possible) let the parts of your body taking most of the pressure (your back/hips/backside) rest a little by rolling up on your side, even for just a minute or two.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm sick of feeling the way I do. Depression really does hurt. And I'm sick of it.


----------



## SMA413

IC that the three-week session of camp literally just started and I've already given 2 lice treatments. This better not be an omen of things to come...


----------



## CleverBomb

In the space of a week I managed to destroy both the hi-def video input port on a $400 projector and the SIM card slot on a $550 Android tablet.
(Each is still usable with reduced capabilities though.)

IC I need to go into my training records and de-certify myself on plugging things in, until I get re-briefed on the whole "if it doesn't fit, don't force it" concept. 

-Rusty


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

SMA413 said:


> IC that the three-week session of camp literally just started and I've already given 2 lice treatments. This better not be an omen of things to come...



No such thing as coincidence, my dear...


----------



## Gingembre

Fuzzy said:


> How long will you watch this tennis match?



Too long, LOL!


----------



## Fat Brian

CleverBomb said:


> IC I need to go into my training records and de-certify myself on plugging things in, until I get re-briefed on the whole "if it doesn't fit, don't force it" concept.-Rusty





Jump to 1:55 for the beginning of the "don't force it" tutorial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epz7WbhpHZo


----------



## snuggletiger

IC this weekend is going to be spent with a spray bottle of windex shooting ants around the house.


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> If you're talking about what I think you're talking about, then your problem is that you're laying in the same place for an extended period. Shift positions (even if you just move around on the bed but maintain the same attitude) and (if possible) let the parts of your body taking most of the pressure (your back/hips/backside) rest a little by rolling up on your side, even for just a minute or two.



Unfortunately it's the bed. We bought a fairly expensive pillow top mattress a few years ago and it's breaking down. There's a bowl like dip on my side of the bed which really sucks on my back. (thanks to the inability to flip the mattress) We're pricing new mattresses because i'm in pain nearly every time i get out of bed.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> Unfortunately it's the bed. We bought a fairly expensive pillow top mattress a few years ago and it's breaking down. There's a bowl like dip on my side of the bed which really sucks on my back. (thanks to the inability to flip the mattress) We're pricing new mattresses because i'm in pain nearly every time i get out of bed.



Consider trying a simple foam egg crate underlay? I've got one of those _on top of _a queen-sized pillow top mattress. It is comfy as all get out.


----------



## randomjenerator

HottiMegan said:


> Unfortunately it's the bed. We bought a fairly expensive pillow top mattress a few years ago and it's breaking down. There's a bowl like dip on my side of the bed which really sucks on my back. (thanks to the inability to flip the mattress) We're pricing new mattresses because i'm in pain nearly every time i get out of bed.



I know they are expensive, but I figure beds are worth investing in (i mean, you spend a lot of time there), I'm going to recommend a Select Comfort bed (sleep number). I have about 5 friends that have them and I had 2 chiropractors tell me they were the best for back trouble. They were all right and we joke that our beds are "vacation killers". I'm single, but I got a king sized just because I knew I never wanted to have to "upgrade" again. It's great since both people can find what suits them best.


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC...I want one of those dresses from _My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding_. I just wanna wear it around the house.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that despite how shitty and depressed I felt, I still managed to go out and enjoy some Canada Day festivities. Went to visit a friend at his place by surprise, went to an old haunt of mine that brought back memories, and went to a Canada Day fireworks show in my old hometown in the countryside. Passed by my old house, too, and was a little sad to see strangers living in it, but happy to see that the house didn't get demolished. So it was still being loved as a home. The family looked much happier than we did, and I hope they don't mind the surprises that await, as it was a very "active" house. 

We managed to see 10 fireworks shows tonight. That's what's great about the countryside. Illegal fireworks displays go unreported on special days like today, and we were 20 cars pulled over on the side of the highway to watch someone's backyard display. But they were using the same grade as the city uses, so it didn't look cheap or crappy. We actually got debris on our windshield, we were so close. Heck, I got hit in the head by some burnt out debris at the show my hometown put on! 

So it wasn't all that bad. I wish it wouldve made me a LOT happier than I'm feeling though.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CarlaSixx said:


> IC that despite how shitty and depressed I felt, I still managed to go out and enjoy some Canada Day festivities. Went to visit a friend at his place by surprise, went to an old haunt of mine that brought back memories, and went to a Canada Day fireworks show in my old hometown in the countryside. Passed by my old house, too, and was a little sad to see strangers living in it, but happy to see that the house didn't get demolished. So it was still being loved as a home. The family looked much happier than we did, and I hope they don't mind the surprises that await, as it was a very "active" house.
> 
> We managed to see 10 fireworks shows tonight. That's what's great about the countryside. Illegal fireworks displays go unreported on special days like today, and we were 20 cars pulled over on the side of the highway to watch someone's backyard display. But they were using the same grade as the city uses, so it didn't look cheap or crappy. We actually got debris on our windshield, we were so close. Heck, I got hit in the head by some burnt out debris at the show my hometown put on!
> 
> So it wasn't all that bad. I wish it wouldve made me a LOT happier than I'm feeling though.




wow that sounded like a great time,very memorable.i love when i get to see fireworks with my family where my aunt lives,i can't believe they canceled it this year saying it's way too hot ans is a fire hazard.*sniff*


----------



## Diana_Prince245

HottiMegan said:


> Unfortunately it's the bed. We bought a fairly expensive pillow top mattress a few years ago and it's breaking down. There's a bowl like dip on my side of the bed which really sucks on my back. (thanks to the inability to flip the mattress) We're pricing new mattresses because i'm in pain nearly every time i get out of bed.



Try rotating the mattress, so the side currently at the head of the bed is at the foot. It should move that dip to someplace where it won't bother your back as much until you can replace it.


----------



## KittyKitten

Oh why oh why must this person act a fool when he is drunk????


----------



## mossystate

5 hours of boiling coffee, just to try and overcome the neighbors' cooking smells. They have company and must really pulling out all the stops to impress with their grotesque food. No fun to not feel comfortable in your home. pleasemovepleasemovepleasemove:bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Today's a wonderful day, but I don't know if it's due to the weather or the fact that I'm at my moms house instead of my dads. Lol.


----------



## Dromond

HottiMegan said:


> Unfortunately it's the bed. We bought a fairly expensive pillow top mattress a few years ago and it's breaking down. There's a bowl like dip on my side of the bed which really sucks on my back. (thanks to the inability to flip the mattress) We're pricing new mattresses because i'm in pain nearly every time i get out of bed.



Shove something (folded towels, old clothes you don't wear, something) between the mattress and box springs where the dip in the mattress is. That will raise the dipped area and provide some temporary relief. I've done this, and it does work. Granted it's not ideal, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're actually looking at new matresses this weekend. Dip into savings but it's necessary. As of right now, i use a bunch of pillows to fill in the gap. I found a memory foam pillow works well..


----------



## Aust99

IC I have the hots for a good friend.... he drives me crazy with his eyes.... sigh!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I managed to avoid screaming at the sight of a spider today--- only because I had my camera and managed to get pictures of it. Psh


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

mossystate said:


> 5 hours of boiling coffee, just to try and overcome the neighbors' cooking smells. They have company and must really pulling out all the stops to impress with their grotesque food. No fun to not feel comfortable in your home. pleasemovepleasemovepleasemove:bow:



Wait, what? Coffee smells horrible = P


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My confession is... 





I'm a sucker for older men with beards.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that starting next week I'm going to be on Zoloft. >_>


----------



## CarlaSixx

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that starting next week I'm going to be on Zoloft. >_>



That's a good start. Hope it helps 

I'm going to speak to my family doctor this week about Wellbutrin. Zoloft didn't work for me. Mom's noticed a stutter in even the simplest words, and I've noticed that I've just been feeling worse and worse each day, so I'm gonna pretty much beg the doctor for something. I can't do it alone as much as I would like to.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that I have fallen - and continue to fall farther each time I see her - very, very hard for a friend of mine, who is currently in a relationship with a guy who is not me, but who is, in her words, someone I would get along with.

FML.


----------



## Zandoz

kaylaisamachine said:


> My confession is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for older men with beards.




* Strokes his beard *


----------



## CastingPearls

Nacho has just gifted me with a dead mouse. 
That isn't dead. 
Someone in this house that is not me is running around screaming. 
Someone in this house that is me is laughing her ass off.
Nacho gets a special treat tonight.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

IC I am going to absolutely ravage my man tomorrow night, more than once if he can walk after the first round. It has been 9 days since I've gotten my hands on him due to homework/son/life in fucking general and absence makes the libido insane!&#*%@ :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I took my family to the movies today to see RIO and the power went out just as the movie was starting.

An employee announced that a transformer had blown and the power would be out for three hours. 

IC that I found it really cute when my 9 year old daughter got confused and said "I thought we came to see Rio- not Transformers".


I also C that we gave the cat a bath this afternoon and he got his claw stuck in my forearm.....which is to be expected. The part that hurt most was when my teenage daughter snatched it out without thinking.....:blink:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I cried over clothes today, which is both shameful and pathetic, but I feel a lot better. 

xD


----------



## Mathias

IC I'm fighting the urge to take a nap. I'm starting to lose...


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I got mom to bring me to my elementary school today, after 9 years since I last saw it. It was strange, but needed. I fought the feeling for years, and knowing it was going up for sale after the next school year, I had to see it one last time before someone turned it into a house or something.

Memories of my youth flooded back. To see part of it gone, it was rather heartbreaking. The front of the school no longer looked like it once did. Neither did the yard, which was completely unkept. 

Walking the yard, I saw a tree that I thought was rather odd. I at first thought they moved the fence over from the neighbouring yard, but no. It was, in fact, a tree I helped plant way back when I was in grade 7 when the tree was just a sapling, and now the tree is around 12 feet tall, or more. That tree is what started the waterworks for me. 

Then I saw a mural I had helped paint when I was only 5 years old. And it took me about 5 minutes to walk away from it.

The entire experience of visiting that village, and the school, was surreal. It was nothing like what I thought it was going to be. I thought I'd be angry and want to say some things, but I was weepy, at ease, and ready to say goodbye.

Well... maybe not entirely goodbye. I'd like to show a romantic partner that place, as it made so much of who I am today. But if the place gets sold, that's definitely not happening


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Fireworks have turned my mothers Blue Heeler/Beagle Dog, into a 50lb Lapdog.

Ugh!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CastingPearls said:


> Nacho has just gifted me with a dead mouse.
> That isn't dead.
> Someone in this house that is not me is running around screaming.
> Someone in this house that is me is laughing her ass off.
> Nacho gets a special treat tonight.



My cat is a horrible mouser, but she's an indoor cat and sees them more as toys that move around on their own than something to kill and eat. That I know of, she has caught 4 to date. One she left as a gift, the second she left a few bones on the basement steps, the third she caught, killed, and bit its head off, and the fourth... We saw a mouse in the living room, got the cat, and set her down in the room, then my dad moved the bit of furniture the mouse was under. The cat got the mouse, but then started walking around with it, totally clueless. So we put her out on the deck. She then began a prolonged game of dropping it, batting it around when it tried to run, then picking it up again. She smacked it up against the glass door a few times, and at some point its hind leg got broken, which made it too slow to have a real chance of getting away anymore. Eventually, fear, exhaustion, and possibly internal bleeding killed it. Stupid cat didn't eat it though 'cause she wasn't hungry = P


----------



## CleverBomb

If it moves, it's prey, and reflexes kick in.
If it doesn't move, it probably isn't, and is therefore uninteresting.
If the cat isn't hungry, it's not going to attempt to eat the chew toy (that once was a mouse). 

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls

Um...Nacho gave the last mouse that got in a piece of corn he found under the table. 

Nacho also carries around carpenter ants in his mouth and drops them at people's feet and if they don't tell him he's a good warrior, he picks the ant back up and brings it to someone else. 

Don't get me started about the squirrel he was trying to share his toys with.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> Um...Nacho gave the last mouse that got in a piece of corn he found under the table.
> 
> Nacho also carries around carpenter ants in his mouth and drops them at people's feet and if they don't tell him he's a good warrior, he picks the ant back up and brings it to someone else.
> 
> Don't get me started about the squirrel he was trying to share his toys with.


xD 

My word, woman! With a cat like that I think I'd carry a video camera around 24/7 .. Rofl! Such a silly cat, I'm envious.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CastingPearls said:


> Um...Nacho gave the last mouse that got in a piece of corn he found under the table.
> 
> Nacho also carries around carpenter ants in his mouth and drops them at people's feet and if they don't tell him he's a good warrior, he picks the ant back up and brings it to someone else.
> 
> Don't get me started about the squirrel he was trying to share his toys with.



Is Nacho a Maine Coon?


----------



## NoWayOut

I confess that I should stay the hell away from anything that even resembles a dating relationship, because in my desire to not hurt anyone, I invariably do.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wish I lived closer to this one city 1.5-2 hours away from here, They've got all this awesome stuff going on. Awesome Halloween stuff, Awesome fireworks stuff, Awesome Awesome Awesomeness. Pleh! =X


----------



## CastingPearls

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Is Nacho a Maine Coon?


No. He's a big goofy orange tabby.


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Um...Nacho gave the last mouse that got in a piece of corn he found under the table.
> 
> Nacho also carries around carpenter ants in his mouth and drops them at people's feet and if they don't tell him he's a good warrior, he picks the ant back up and brings it to someone else.
> 
> Don't get me started about the squirrel he was trying to share his toys with.



Does anyone else see a series of adorable childrens books and possibly a cartoon out of this?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Two of my three cats would have no clue what to do with a real, live mouse. The third one, who gets to go outside still, would bite its head off and leave the rest for me to snack on. I would then throw up.


----------



## jen68

IC Im new to this and am seeing that many have a pic under their member name on post they have left and I just dont know how to do that can some one tell me pleeezzz


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am utterly bored. I have no idea what to do and stuff and it's freaking me out/pissing me off. I hate being bored. And I wish I could draw or something but I totally suck at it and don't even know where to start or what to draw.  Gah.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have an overwhelming urge to drastically change my appearance.


----------



## SMA413

IC that today started out pretty shitty with one kid waking me up at 5 AM when he stomach decided to perform an exorcism of her stomach every 10-15 minutes for three hours and then a trip to the ER when another kid managed to shoot a 3 inch shard of plastic through their hand at archery.

IC that today ended up to be pretty awesome with a group of kids that I didn't know too well at the beginning of the afternoon and ended with them being referred to as "my children" and they called me "mom"... even they're only like 8 years younger than me.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I think I found the source of my depression. 
I haven't been lovingly physically touched, by anyone at all, in over 2 months. Not feeling loved is draining me.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I think I found the source of my depression.
> I haven't been lovingly physically touched, by anyone at all, in over 2 months. Not feeling loved is draining me.


 

Could it be because you're not working? I know when I didn't have a job it really stressed and depressed me out. Not having any purpose every day was quite frustrating and boring.

We work to make money, but we also work so we have somewhere to go. Haha.


----------



## CarlaSixx

The not working thing has never truly bothered me. I was never one to enjoy working. I just did it because it's expected. Very much do not enjoy the idea of a day to day job and do NOT see it as "some place to go." It's the lack of people and loving people that bothers me.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> The not working thing has never truly bothered me. I was never one to enjoy working. I just did it because it's expected. Very much do not enjoy the idea of a day to day job and do NOT see it as "some place to go." It's the lack of people and loving people that bothers me.


 
Wow. I can't wrap my head around the idea of not working. It's where you meet the majority of people in your everyday life and it gives you a sense of purpose.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC the pain in my back makes me want to just cry.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. I can't wrap my head around the idea of not working. It's where you meet the majority of people in your everyday life and it gives you a sense of purpose.



Well. You're older than me. So... that _might_ have something to do with it.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> Well. You're older than me. So... that _might_ have something to do with it.


 

Haha. Nope. I've been working since I was 13 in some form or another. 

I always loved making my own money. I had a sense of pride in doing it and it kept me busy and out of trouble. Haha.

Anyways, it was just a suggestion.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I wish work would keep me out of trouble but sadly, because I can't bullshit to people, I can't avoid getting into trouble.  If I could learn to fake it around people and make a good living from it, I think I could learn to like working. But right now, definitely not the case.


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I think I found the source of my depression.
> I haven't been lovingly physically touched, by anyone at all, in over 2 months. Not feeling loved is draining me.



I could see that being saddening. I am so grateful that i have affectionate kids. I wish i could give you a great big warm hug. My depression seems to be linked to my anxiety and how clean the apartment is. (that and finances or hormones)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess today was pretty awesome. I thought I'd never see my recently-made 'friends' because they were my best friends ex, and a girl she had it out with, but we hung out today and everyone was like "No way, you're awesome, I don't hate you, we should hang more" etc.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I think I found the source of my depression.
> I haven't been lovingly physically touched, by anyone at all, in over 2 months. Not feeling loved is draining me.



When I lived alone (far away from family) and had broken up with my then-boyfriend, I lived day in and day out without anyone hugging me or any sort of loving physical touch, as you said. People don't realize how much we, as human pack animals, need this sort of thing. It might not be the one and only source of your depression, but it surely is something that would contribute. Sorry, Carla.  I hope something changes for you soon.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I took my family to the movies today to see RIO and the power went out just as the movie was starting.
> 
> An employee announced that a transformer had blown and the power would be out for three hours.
> 
> IC that I found it really cute when my 9 year old daughter got confused and said *"I thought we came to see Rio- not Transformers".*



That's so cute!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I have been the not-so-pleasant combination of bored and lonely this evening...and I just went to the grocery store after work, so I've eaten a shit ton of food... :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

BigBeautifulMe said:


> When I lived alone (far away from family) and had broken up with my then-boyfriend, I lived day in and day out without anyone hugging me or any sort of loving physical touch, as you said. People don't realize how much we, as human pack animals, need this sort of thing. It might not be the one and only source of your depression, but it surely is something that would contribute. Sorry, Carla.  I hope something changes for you soon.



Back when I was in school, my religion class did some research about the need for love in our lives, and there has actually been real studies that prove that living beings, without loving communication of any kind, can die. So you can die of a broken heart for real. They showed that it is possible to die within so much as 2 weeks with no prior illness if you get put completely aside with no contact with other beings who can show emotion. You slowly die off when it's anger or little to no loving communication. And I feel like that's the direction I'm headed in, in a way. 

I've always needed visible evidence that someone cared. Words never were and never are enough to me. I'm a "believe it when I see it" kind of person. And with no visible signs of being important to anyone, well...  it feels like I'm dying from the inside out.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> I wish work would keep me out of trouble but sadly, because I can't bullshit to people, I can't avoid getting into trouble.  If I could learn to fake it around people and make a good living from it, I think I could learn to like working. But right now, definitely not the case.



Good thing you live in Canada.


----------



## The Orange Mage

CarlaSixx said:


> Back when I was in school, my religion class did some research about the need for love in our lives, and there has actually been real studies that prove that living beings, without loving communication of any kind, can die. So you can die of a broken heart for real. They showed that it is possible to die within so much as 2 weeks with no prior illness if you get put completely aside with no contact with other beings who can show emotion. You slowly die off when it's anger or little to no loving communication. And I feel like that's the direction I'm headed in, in a way.
> 
> I've always needed visible evidence that someone cared. Words never were and never are enough to me. I'm a "believe it when I see it" kind of person. And with no visible signs of being important to anyone, well...  it feels like I'm dying from the inside out.


I felt that way from about age 9 until about age 18. :\


----------



## CarlaSixx

Surlysomething said:


> Good thing you live in Canada.



I was told to go into politics by many people. Truth is, I'd be the worst one the world has ever seen. Who wants a leader who's going to tell them the truth?

Oh... and even though I live in Canada, I have zero income. Yup. Nadda. No government support whatsoever. So if you were getting at that, you were wrong.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> I was told to go into politics by many people. Truth is, I'd be the worst one the world has ever seen. Who wants a leader who's going to tell them the truth?
> 
> Oh... and even though I live in Canada, I have zero income. Yup. Nadda. No government support whatsoever. So if you were getting at that, you were wrong.




But don't you live with your Mom? She must be on some sort of support.

I'm not sure why you think you can go through life without working though. People have to make money to survive, right?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Surlysomething said:


> But don't you live with your Mom? She must be on some sort of support.
> 
> I'm not sure why you think you can go through life without working though. People have to make money to survive, right?



My mother works. The same job I had before I had to leave it. She was there before me and she's still there. She can bullshit and keep her mouth shut. It's not something I got from her at all.

Just because my mother is fat and using a rolling walker doesn't mean her life is over. She and I are still as active as we possibly can be. She very much has qualified for disability for over 10 years (ever since she had cancer) but she has refused it along the way and continues to refuse to go that way.

Nice assumptions.

Yes, people need money to survive. I do side jobs. A 20$ here and there to maybe get a few groceries or some gas. It's not full time, but I do work.

What now?


----------



## mel

_SCREAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM_

whew


----------



## mel

also..I need to get stuff ready to pack and I have no enrgy to do so. argh!

On the flip side..my skin is super soft right now.

and..I miss my chillens


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> My mother works. The same job I had before I had to leave it. She was there before me and she's still there. She can bullshit and keep her mouth shut. It's not something I got from her at all.
> 
> Just because my mother is fat and using a rolling walker doesn't mean her life is over. She and I are still as active as we possibly can be. She very much has qualified for disability for over 10 years (ever since she had cancer) but she has refused it along the way and continues to refuse to go that way.
> 
> Nice assumptions.
> 
> Yes, people need money to survive. I do side jobs. A 20$ here and there to maybe get a few groceries or some gas. It's not full time, but I do work.
> 
> What now?



You know, you come on here all the time talking about your problems and that's all fine and good because we all come here to vent. But when someone tries to be constructive towards you, this is how you react. It's lame and immature. You are an adult but you live on the avails of your parent still. Your sick parent. My suggestion is to get a job of your own so you can feel some self respect. It really works wonders for depression. And you don't corner the market on having that condition either. Many of us have health related problems and maintain jobs and homes and relationships just fine.

Life will pass you by if all you do is complain. Having a reason to get up in the morning is a good start to feeling better.

If you think you can't work because you can't handle bullshit, you're going to have to live off of someone else's wage all your life. Everyone has to learn how to deal with difficult people and difficult situations. It's called growing up. You need to choose your battles.

Good enough?


----------



## CarlaSixx

You know... because everyone's city is just booming with jobs 

I check job availability every single day. I've applied to all those I can apply to, and went to 3 interviews. I didn't get hired. 

I did have a job. I did pay my way. And when I could, I paid expenses for my mother. When I do make money, it's not blown on stupid things like an iTunes card or something. It's spent on groceries or gas for my mother to get to work. I do what I can to help when I can help.

If you're expecting everyone to do oh so amazingly well on the job market, how bout you create the jobs, then. Oh? You can't? Then don't bitch at people and call them immature and irresponsible when they aren't hired.

You're NOT all high and mighty. Quit talking like it. 

I do vent. I don't say everything I'm doing every minute of the day. Do you want that? You'd see I spend at least 4 hours a day looking up jobs, schools, etc. to try and get my life on track. But do I really need to tell you that and report in all the time? I don't think so.

It's not that I can't handle bullshit. It's that I call bullshit when I see it and when I smell it. I can't pretend like I'm smelling roses. Maybe you can at your job, but that's not how I work. And guess what? The job I had didn't like that I was pointing out their errors and mentioning ways to improve. Gawd forbid someone like me know a better way to keep customers happy.

You can believe you're like Dr Phil as much as you want. But he's a narcissistic asshole who doesn't care one ounce about the clients that come to him. And that's the vibe you have, too. 

I don't corner the market on who I can go to and say "Oh, I have depression so I might need days off." No. I have strict orders from my doctor about what jobs I can do and can't do. I didn't listen last time, and it fucked shit up.

But you know best, right?


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> You know... because everyone's city is just booming with jobs
> 
> I check job availability every single day. I've applied to all those I can apply to, and went to 3 interviews. I didn't get hired.
> 
> I did have a job. I did pay my way. And when I could, I paid expenses for my mother. When I do make money, it's not blown on stupid things like an iTunes card or something. It's spent on groceries or gas for my mother to get to work. I do what I can to help when I can help.
> 
> If you're expecting everyone to do oh so amazingly well on the job market, how bout you create the jobs, then. Oh? You can't? Then don't bitch at people and call them immature and irresponsible when they aren't hired.
> 
> You're NOT all high and mighty. Quit talking like it.
> 
> I do vent. I don't say everything I'm doing every minute of the day. Do you want that? You'd see I spend at least 4 hours a day looking up jobs, schools, etc. to try and get my life on track. But do I really need to tell you that and report in all the time? I don't think so.
> 
> It's not that I can't handle bullshit. It's that I call bullshit when I see it and when I smell it. I can't pretend like I'm smelling roses. Maybe you can at your job, but that's not how I work. And guess what? The job I had didn't like that I was pointing out their errors and mentioning ways to improve. Gawd forbid someone like me know a better way to keep customers happy.
> 
> You can believe you're like Dr Phil as much as you want. But he's a narcissistic asshole who doesn't care one ounce about the clients that come to him. And that's the vibe you have, too.
> 
> I don't corner the market on who I can go to and say "Oh, I have depression so I might need days off." No. I have strict orders from my doctor about what jobs I can do and can't do. I didn't listen last time, and it fucked shit up.
> 
> But you know best, right?



Your defensiveness is really sad.
And again, immature. 

It was a suggestion. You can bitch about the job market and your health and blah blah blah. Point taken. You know everything and no one can make any suggestions unless they're positive and coddling. Guess what? It's a forum. If you post something people are going to have opinions. 

You're a smart person, but your constant self-pity is going to get you nowhere in life. 

Another thing. With dating and relationships etc. Most people are looking for a partner that brings something to the table. Instability isn't appealing. Constant negativity isn't appealing. People want _partners_.

And as far as job searching etc, you don't know anything about my knowledge in that regard. But make all the assumptions you want. Another lame defensive tactic. Deflecting.

I hope you find something to do with your life before you're sitting around, stuck. The pity party can only go on for so long.
I won't comment or suggest anything anymore. You know everything apparently.

Good luck...in whatever you do.


----------



## CarlaSixx

It seems like a case of the pot calling the kettle black.

Immature, defensive, yadda yadda. You're being the same.

You're just a bitch who thinks she knows best. And you're retort is most likely something along the lines of "I _do_ know best."



You're pretty unstable yourself. Trying to be all lovely and cute one minute, then bitchy, condescending, and judgemental the next. 

You can't just wipe the "bitch" off of you. Soap and water doesn't work, either.

I'm young and don't need to be serious when dating. But if I was your age right now, that would be a different story. Besides... I'm getting help for my emotions (which is actually part of something I have). How about you? Still in denial?

I don't need to know your credentials. Your attitude speaks volumes.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> It seems like a case of the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Immature, defensive, yadda yadda. You're being the same.
> 
> You're just a bitch who thinks she knows best. And you're retort is most likely something along the lines of "I _do_ know best."
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty unstable yourself. Trying to be all lovely and cute one minute, then bitchy, condescending, and judgemental the next.
> 
> You can't just wipe the "bitch" off of you. Soap and water doesn't work, either.
> 
> I'm young and don't need to be serious when dating. But if I was your age right now, that would be a different story. Besides... I'm getting help for my emotions (which is actually part of something I have). How about you? Still in denial?
> 
> I don't need to know your credentials. Your attitude speaks volumes.




Haha. Get some counseling. Or...maybe it's...get some more counseling.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Get some counseling. Or...maybe it's...get some more counseling.



I'd argue that you should do the same.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC I feel like a wretched person because I went against my own morals and did something I shouldn't have done and can't take back. And now I must deal with the consequences. I deserve whatever I may endure, but only I myself know really how scared I am.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm meeting up with someone for coffee in about 2 hours and I'm quite nervous about it. I haven't seen her since my second year of high school and I was so upset when she left because she was the first friend I made. Now we're meeting up to catch up and stuff. I hope it goes well. I did warn her tha I've changed a lot in looks since high school (notably gaining almost 100lbs since she last saw me) and she said "don't worry. I've changed a lot too." lol. So this should be different.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I laugh at ads on dating sites where females who are teachers misspell teacher. I don't know why I find it so funny that I laugh like Ricky Ricardo but I do.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I had a great time when I met up with my old friend. We found out we have a LOT of experiences in common and came back into each other's lives at a great time. She met some new people, and I met some new people. It was great. It was an outing we both needed.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i'm really surprised at some of Max's misogynist ideas about women! He doesn't get it from his dad so it must be his friends. He gets really surprised when i can do things that he thinks girls cant do. Today he said, "Wow Mom, you're great at video games. Chicks aren't supposed to be good at video games!"
I was shocked.. still am. Gotta think this one over..


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I made cookies for D&D tonight because my grandma told me the way to a guy's heart is through his stomach.


----------



## CarlaSixx

HottiMegan said:


> IC that i'm really surprised at some of Max's misogynist ideas about women! He doesn't get it from his dad so it must be his friends. He gets really surprised when i can do things that he thinks girls cant do. Today he said, "Wow Mom, you're great at video games. Chicks aren't supposed to be good at video games!"
> I was shocked.. still am. Gotta think this one over..



A lot of the boys I grew up with used to say the same. But they grew up to be really open-mnded boys cuz the older people around them corrected them politely. Just keep doing that (cuz I have no doubt that you are  ) and he'll grow up to be a great kid, I'm positive 

----

IC I am very excited now. The friend I met with has aspirations to be a model and wants to have a varied portfolio, and I am an aspiring photog/makeup artist, so we're going to work together to build each other's portfolios! Starting ASAP with a very dark idea


----------



## Dromond

Diana_Prince245 said:


> IC I made cookies for D&D tonight because my grandma told me the way to a guy's heart is through his stomach.



Okay, that's just awesome.


----------



## penguin

IC I'm having a sad. IAC I really wanted chocolate, so I grabbed a spoon and the jar of Nutella.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm approaching a dilemma between my personal and professional lives. 

Earlier today, I got to talk to this guy I've very recently started seeing. He's such an amazing, sweet guy. We're both dealing with some complications in our lives, so we're trying to be kinda casual. Just being able to talk to him for literally 2 minutes made my day. I've been smiling pretty much non stop since the phone call. 

Over the past few months, I've been thinking of relocating because I need a change. At first, I was totally gung ho about moving to Baltimore, MD. I applied for jobs at several hospitals there back in May. I hadn't received any responses yet, so I started thinking of other places to go. My next location was Austin. It's far enough from where I live, but close enough that I can get home quickly in case my family needs me. Plus, I'd still be able to see where this thing with the new guy was going (he lives halfway between San Antonio and Austin, so it worked out.)

Then, I got two calls today- one from Johns Hopkins Hospital and another from another hospital in Baltimore. They both want to schedule interviews. It took them 6 weeks to call me back, but I'm not picky. I haven't heard back from any Austin area hospitals yet.

I know I should be ecstatic (I mean, JOHNS FREAKIN HOPKINS) but at the same time, I don't want to miss out on the possibility of something amazing with this new guy. What really sucks is that I didn't think I was the kind of woman who would consider sacrificing a career move for a POSSIBLE romance. But apparently I am.

I haven't told the new guy about the interview calls from Baltimore yet. I don't want him to think I'm more into this relationship than he is. I also don't want to find out if he's not as into this as I am.

Grrrrrr..... stupid emotions getting in the way of ambition.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

snuggletiger said:


> IC I laugh at ads on dating sites where females who are teachers misspell teacher. I don't know why I find it so funny that I laugh like Ricky Ricardo but I do.




HUH HUH HUH HUH! *Ricky Ricardo laugh*.XD LMAO!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

mel said:


> _SCREAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM_
> 
> whew




LMAO you made me think of this.LOL!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36-kXYKasYE


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I have been a very naughty, naughty girl


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm having a private party tonight  fun fun.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i confess i didn't quite know what FUPA meant so i googled it.XD and i do love me some FUPA.XD


----------



## Fuzzy

The longest it took me to read a Harry Potter novel was Goblet of Fire. It took me a week. 

I haven't seen Deathly Hallows Part 1 yet, and I have no desire to see Part 2.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My friend is currently sleeping on my living room couch, using my little brothers roaring dinosaur toy as a pillow, and I'm dying with laughter [on the inside, of course.] 

Spontaneous Sleep-Overs ftw.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC at some point I am going to have to turn the AC on. Being upstairs in 94 degree weather is cutting in on the sleep time.


----------



## Surlysomething

People that post shit on here that makes no sense.

Grammar is your friend.


----------



## snuggletiger

Give a cheer for Grammar.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i think the heat is getting to me. I am so over the top tired from a few nights in a row of not being cool enough to sleep well. It's so hot!! I hate summers. I think tonight i'm going to get a wet towel and drape it over me.. That usually helps keep me cool. I'm taking a nap when Alex does.


----------



## AmazingAmy

HottiMegan said:


> IC that i think the heat is getting to me. I am so over the top tired from a few nights in a row of not being cool enough to sleep well. It's so hot!! I hate summers. I think tonight i'm going to get a wet towel and drape it over me.. That usually helps keep me cool. I'm taking a nap when Alex does.



It's getting to me too.  I was so massively uncomfortable in town today, I had to sit down and cool off quite a lot. It doesn't help that I haven't cut my hair in months and months and it's super thick and heavy now. I'm beginning to remember why I liked it short before!


----------



## HottiMegan

I get that same relief when i cut my hair. It's shorter and so much cooler. I need another haircut. Hoping to get one next weekend.


----------



## CarlaSixx

That's why I got my hair cut short. The heat is just wayyyy too much.

-------

IC I just got back from a photoshoot with a friend who was posing as my model. It was SO much fun and I can't wait to get to work on more.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have a gift certificate for a haircut at my favorite local place, and I really want to get my hair cut due to the heat, but I've absolutely no idea what to do, so I just keep putting it off. I envy those who make decisions easily..


----------



## HottiMegan

Well i might change my hair on a whim sometimes but usually wish the long hair back almost right away. I cut at least 5 inches off in May and need a touch up and maybe a couple more inches off. 
Taking time is a good idea. I do google searches of hair styles i like and mull them over and then print the ones i like to show the stylist.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Taking time is probably a good idea. I do a lot of hair things on a whim, but when I get sick of it, I do cover it with wigs, lol. So sometimes I regret it, but the regret is _very_ momentary. 
If people aren't used to seeing you do different things, it's a good idea to mull it over


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've been made fun of my entire life and have developed a thick skin over the years. Today, while furniture shopping, I saw a lady point at me and laugh...she then managed to step in front of me and take my picture with her cell phone. I was so shocked that I couldn't react. It bothered me..more than I thought it would. I just don't get people.


----------



## HottiMegan

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been made fun of my entire life and have developed a thick skin over the years. Today, while furniture shopping, I saw a lady point at me and laugh...she then managed to step in front of me and take my picture with her cell phone. I was so shocked that I couldn't react. It bothered me..more than I thought it would. I just don't get people.



WOW. That woman had some balls. What an asshole. I would have been just as shocked as you.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that Adrian's new haircut creeps me out


----------



## shinyapple

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been made fun of my entire life and have developed a thick skin over the years. Today, while furniture shopping, I saw a lady point at me and laugh...she then managed to step in front of me and take my picture with her cell phone. I was so shocked that I couldn't react. It bothered me..more than I thought it would. I just don't get people.



I'm sorry that happened to you, Misty. I'd like to hope I'd have the instinct to slap the phone out of her hand and "accidentally" step on it as I walked by, but it's difficult to think that fast when someone puts you in an unexpected confrontation like that.

Take care of yourself tonight and know you are a better person than she seems to be. *hugs*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been made fun of my entire life and have developed a thick skin over the years. Today, while furniture shopping, I saw a lady point at me and laugh...she then managed to step in front of me and take my picture with her cell phone. I was so shocked that I couldn't react. It bothered me..more than I thought it would. I just don't get people.




Did that photo look something like this?







If it did, then I say GREAT SHOT!!  

Sorry that bullshit happened to you- it makes me want to slap a drunk bitch sometimes.


----------



## Zandoz

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been made fun of my entire life and have developed a thick skin over the years. Today, while furniture shopping, I saw a lady point at me and laugh...she then managed to step in front of me and take my picture with her cell phone. I was so shocked that I couldn't react. It bothered me..more than I thought it would. I just don't get people.



I can only hope that if someone does that to me I have the presence of mind to moon them.

I'm sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been made fun of my entire life and have developed a thick skin over the years. Today, while furniture shopping, I saw a lady point at me and laugh...she then managed to step in front of me and take my picture with her cell phone. I was so shocked that I couldn't react. It bothered me..more than I thought it would. I just don't get people.


Wow, I'm so sorry that happened to you! Outrageously inappropriate behavior outrages me. 


IC I'm sunburned and I don't even know how the hell it happened like it did! It's just in one spot, on my one shoulder, and no where else.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

This is a weird confession, but I Confess I sometimes wonder if when I die people will share good memories of me, or bad. I wonder if they'll remember me after I'm gone, and for how long..


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today I had an appointment with my psychiatrist. It took him over an hour to finally see me. I've never had to wait so long to see him before, and in a waiting room that had nothing to do in it, I was going nuts. Spoke to him a little more about how I'm feeling, even if he didn't really want to hear it. It surprised him, and made him up my dosage for my medication. It's not what I intended to have happen, but we'll see if it helps.

But what I'm really iffy about is my next appointment on Wednesday for the same problem. I'm meeting the group therapist for the first time. And then just 30 minutes later, if not sooner, the first group session starts. I'm very nervous about it because I tend to not like talking to people my age about my problems. I feel most of the time like they wouldn't relate. And I'm sure a lot of the things I've been keeping hidden would be completely unrelatable for all of them.

I want to get better and feel better, but I'm feeling like the services within my city don't have the proper training to really help someone like me.


----------



## Gingembre

CarlaSixx said:


> But what I'm really iffy about is my next appointment on Wednesday for the same problem. I'm meeting the group therapist for the first time. And then just 30 minutes later, if not sooner, the first group session starts. I'm very nervous about it because I tend to not like talking to people my age about my problems. I feel most of the time like they wouldn't relate. And I'm sure a lot of the things I've been keeping hidden would be completely unrelatable for all of them.



Give it a chance - some of what the others have to say may surprise you (i'm sure they're not all eager to be sharing their problems either) and they may be more receptive to you than you think.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I think I bombed my interview today. sig.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I about cried on the way home because I imagined how 12 hour days wouldn't be an issue at all if there was the love of my life waiting for me to talk about how it all went and to make some dinner. Seriously, am I getting to that age or something? It's like I got into my 30s and was like "hey, there's that urge to partner."

Also, I want what I really can't have. No matter who I date or talk to, it all reminds me of one that's more figment of my imagination than reality.


----------



## hiddenexposure

activistfatgirl said:


> I about cried on the way home because I imagined how 12 hour days wouldn't be an issue at all if there was the love of my life waiting for me to talk about how it all went and to make some dinner. Seriously, am I getting to that age or something? It's like I got into my 30s and was like "hey, there's that urge to partner."
> 
> Also, I want what I really can't have. No matter who I date or talk to, it all reminds me of one that's more figment of my imagination than reality.



I have days like this myself. I feel like it's getting more pressing the older I've gotten, it's so frustrating.


----------



## Mishty

IC I've thinking about having some fun with someone who is off limits, kind of. Not the real kind of fun, just the internet variety. 


Sometimes a man has needs,Lois, needs only a very open, fetish following freak can fill/feel.


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been made fun of my entire life and have developed a thick skin over the years. Today, while furniture shopping, I saw a lady point at me and laugh...she then managed to step in front of me and take my picture with her cell phone. I was so shocked that I couldn't react. It bothered me..more than I thought it would. I just don't get people.


 
I hate that this happened to you. 

People can be cruel idiots. I can only hope that karma pays this bitch back in a big way.


----------



## snuggletiger

Lately I haven't been feeling so shennaniganny. IC lately I wonder if I need to change my whole approach.


----------



## mossystate

CarlaSixx said:


> But what I'm really iffy about is my next appointment on Wednesday for the same problem. I'm meeting the group therapist for the first time. And then just 30 minutes later, if not sooner, the first group session starts. I'm very nervous about it because I tend to not like talking to people my age about my problems. I feel most of the time like they wouldn't relate. And I'm sure a lot of the things I've been keeping hidden would be completely unrelatable for all of them.



I once did the group thing. I went in there feeling very nervous, not knowing what to expect. The first few times I did nothing more than sit there and listen. I saw that I was not ' unusual '. Every woman there was there for a reason. Most people who struggle ( which is every person ) have times where they feel nobody else will/can relate. Pain does a number on a brain. Trust me, even if the particulars are not the same......if you detect there is one...one...person in that room who is able to relate...you will feel huge relief. So, breathe and contribute what feels safe. You might then find yourself feeling a kind of free you have never felt.....and support you refused to believe was available. Everybody is there for a reason/s.


----------



## Proner

I get caught by the rain coming back from errands and enjoyed feeling water drops cool me down and relax me on this super warm weather!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks, Mossy  I do hope it goes well. Shaking off the nerves is tough, though.

----

IC today I didn't want to leave the house. I put it off so much that a cheque that was to be taken out today actually bounced because I was late by almost an hour to go fix things. 

But... I did go out, and I stayed out. Since I forced myself to go out despite a panic attack earlier in the morning, I decided to treat myself and went to a lovely sit-in restaurant. It felt good  The waiters were nice, the food was awesome, and had my first long island iced tea that I could remember the taste, lol.

So it wasn't all bad, even though I was panicking about the worse.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i downloaded the ringtone from the Regular Show. It cracks me up when my phone rings. Which happens a lot in the days leading up to surgery


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC that this past week has been the laziest and most anti social I have been all summer. :/


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I just wrote about Patti Stanger from Millionaire Matchmaker in a paper due for a class tomorrow--I do believe this is the pinnacle of my graduate school career!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC The past two or three days, whenever I watch the news, I wind up crying during at least one part of it. >.<


----------



## CarlaSixx

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I just wrote about Patti Stanger from Millionaire Matchmaker in a paper due for a class tomorrow--I do believe this is the pinnacle of my graduate school career!



Oooh! Interesting! What was the actual topic of the paper? 

---

IC I actually kind of enjoyed group today. I went to school with someone in my group, so it wasn't so awkward. I'm sure me being there made it a little awkward for them, though, because I was new. I actually participated, which the therapist said she hadn't seen in a group in awhile. Most people don't participate on their first time. But I think a lot of it had to do with the fact that I had to pour myself out to the therapist before the session started. So I already said everything, which made it easier to talk.

I kinda like the people in the group. They seem nice. There's supposed to be 12 people in the group, because that's how many are signed up, but they never have more than 5 or 6 people. So I'm pretty okay with that.

I do hope this proves to be a good thing, though.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I went from monday being completely bummed that both potentials had bitten the dust to absolute astonishment at how fast two more turned up so time will tell if they are good potential or bad potential although one is way to young for me


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I was a lazy-butt yesterday and didn't do ANY housework. The dishes are calling my name


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> IC that I was a lazy-butt yesterday and didn't do ANY housework. The dishes are calling my name



Me too! I saw the dishes yesterday and really didn't want to spend the time doing them. Now the pile is bigger and more daunting. I'm going to do them after Alex's therapy appointment.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC today is a wonderful temperature outside and I want to go sit out with the dog in the 'big yard' [the non-fenced in portion of our yard] but I can't because of the stupid mosquitoes! *Insert Super Angry Face Here*


----------



## Surlysomething

"Too much information" posts.

I know they've been around forever, but for some reason it seems like there are more of them than usual lately.

It's ok to keep some things to yourselves, people. :huh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

After two weeks of waiting, my wigs have _finally_ shipped  Mom's quite excited because I got her very own wig for the first time. She's very self-conscious about her ultra-thinning hair, so she decided to try a wig. She never had one, not even when she had cancer, so she's a bit of a wig-virgin (besides Halloween ones, but they don't count). I'm quite excited 
Yay for extreme discount coupons! Saved 20$.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I didn't get the memo - today was apparently "Drive 3-10 mph under the speed limit if Mike is behind you."


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC today is a wonderful temperature outside and I want to go sit out with the dog in the 'big yard' [the non-fenced in portion of our yard] but I can't because of the stupid mosquitoes! *Insert Super Angry Face Here*



Eat a LOT of garlic... if the scent is coming out your pores, the bugs are a lot less likely to bite you.


----------



## Lamia

I confess that I look at my mucus after I blow my nose....doctor's always want to know that kind of stuff and I like to stay informed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC I didn't get the memo - today was apparently "Drive 3-10 mph under the speed limit if Mike is behind you."


Ahahaha! 

Every day is like that here in Bumfuck, Wisconsin. You'd go bonkers!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I felt like an idiot today getting a book for mom, but tried not to let it show. Apparently my local library only has the HP series from book 5 to 7 in the adult section, and all the others are in the children's section, which is on the second floor. So I had to go up there, with a bunch of kids around me, and look for the first book of the series. The staff was looking at me weird, and I felt weird cuz everything was tiny and short. So glad it was in the very first row of the room so I could rush out, but it was also very awkward. The ones closer to my age thought I was nuts.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I'm wide awake when I should be sleeping.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ahahaha!
> 
> Every day is like that here in Bumfuck, Wisconsin. You'd go bonkers!



Don't get me wrong, I'm no speed demon. I was a bit when I was younger, but I got over that a few years ago. Now I just like to accelerate hard every so often. But there's something psychological about going over the posted limit. Kinda the same as drinking before you're 21 (which, mind you, I didn't). You know it's against the law, and that's why you like to do it = P



CarlaSixx said:


> IC I felt like an idiot today getting a book for mom, but tried not to let it show. Apparently my local library only has the HP series from book 5 to 7 in the adult section, and all the others are in the children's section, which is on the second floor. So I had to go up there, with a bunch of kids around me, and look for the first book of the series. The staff was looking at me weird, and I felt weird cuz everything was tiny and short. So glad it was in the very first row of the room so I could rush out, but it was also very awkward. The ones closer to my age thought I was nuts.



IC the split between children's and adult reading on the HP series is funny. To me, at least.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Eat a LOT of garlic... if the scent is coming out your pores, the bugs are a lot less likely to bite you.



Yeah, but so is everyone else!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

fatgirlflyin said:


> Yeah, but so is everyone else!



And is that really such a bad thing? I don't like people bites either. = P


----------



## CarlaSixx

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC the split between children's and adult reading on the HP series is funny. To me, at least.



Well, see, the children's section has every book in the series, but the adult section only has 5 to 7. So there isn't really a split, just that the library thought adults wouldn't be interested in books 1 to 4, apparently.

---

IC I'm ready to cut a bitch for a certain book. I can't find it anywhere and the people at the library refuse to look if other counties have it available because of the subject matter, which is totally effin stupid. So it's written by a drag queen. So effin what! The subject is about life in general! Why be so offended that it's written by a drag queen?! Fer fuck sakes... It's just a book. And last time I checked, if there was a demand, they were supposed to fill it, even if it wasw only one person. It's bullshit.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I'm missing a certain wonderful guy from WI right now. I love you, sweetie!


----------



## rellis10

Luv2BNaughty said:


> IC that I'm missing a certain wonderful guy from WI right now. I love you, sweetie!



Hey stranger! Nice to see you back on the boards after a while, and I hope you get to see that certain guy soon.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

rellis10 said:


> Hey stranger! Nice to see you back on the boards after a while, and I hope you get to see that certain guy soon.



Hey back at ya! And thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Hey back at ya! And thank you!


HEY THERE!!! Missed you! Nice to see you're back.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It honestly didn't occur to me until last week that I'm not very feminine, and that's probably played a role in why I'm not found attractive. Slow Much?! :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic i feel so guilty for tuning Max out a lot during the day. He talks unendingly about Zelda. He wont stop talking about it!!! It's making me sick of one of my favorite games. I swear there is no other conversation he carries on with me! He is taking a Young Eagles flight on saturday and he doesn't even talk about that!! You'd think he'd be stoked about a flight lesson! But no.. zelda this and that.. ugh.. He ruined Star Wars with me for a lot of years because of his obsession. I'm beginning to like it again now that he's not always talking about it.
I just feel bad at getting annoyed and sort of turning his excitement in talking about it into that adult voice on peanuts.. i just don't hear him as much. I feel like a bad mom for it.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

CastingPearls said:


> HEY THERE!!! Missed you! Nice to see you're back.



((hugs)) Hey! I've missed you guys! So glad to be back!



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC It honestly didn't occur to me until last week that I'm not very feminine, and that's probably played a role in why I'm not found attractive. Slow Much?! :doh:



I often think I'm not quite girlie enough, but y'know what - that's just who I am. I think you're very attractive dear, for what it's worth.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> Ic i feel so guilty for tuning Max out a lot during the day. He talks unendingly about Zelda. He wont stop talking about it!!! It's making me sick of one of my favorite games. I swear there is no other conversation he carries on with me! He is taking a Young Eagles flight on saturday and he doesn't even talk about that!! You'd think he'd be stoked about a flight lesson! But no.. zelda this and that.. ugh.. He ruined Star Wars with me for a lot of years because of his obsession. I'm beginning to like it again now that he's not always talking about it.
> I just feel bad at getting annoyed and sort of turning his excitement in talking about it into that adult voice on peanuts.. i just don't hear him as much. I feel like a bad mom for it.


My little brother ruined Pokemon for me [for the most part] doing that. It's been nearly two years since he was first able to watch and play it, and to this day he talks [literally non-stop unless there is food in his mouth or he's sleeping.] about Pokemon. Not just the show, but like what the pokemon in his imagination are doing, etc. It's only human to tune out something so repetitive, don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## HottiMegan

Sounds like Max and your brother would get along. Max also makes up imaginary Zelda stuff and expects me to be as excited about it! He is now wanting to design a game of Zelda and wont stop talking about it.. I'm so glad we hooked the n64 up in my bedroom so he can go spend some hours away from me!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> Sounds like Max and your brother would get along. Max also makes up imaginary Zelda stuff and expects me to be as excited about it! He is now wanting to design a game of Zelda and wont stop talking about it.. I'm so glad we hooked the n64 up in my bedroom so he can go spend some hours away from me!


Yup! Ever since we told my brother [to encourage him to do good in school] that if he did good in school he could become a video game designer, that's what it's all about. "Oh I changed _____ in my game, now you do _____ and wear ____ and use ___ " and I'm like ":doh: "


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

HottiMegan said:


> Ic i feel so guilty for tuning Max out a lot during the day. He talks unendingly about Zelda. He wont stop talking about it!!! It's making me sick of one of my favorite games. I swear there is no other conversation he carries on with me! He is taking a Young Eagles flight on saturday and he doesn't even talk about that!! You'd think he'd be stoked about a flight lesson! But no.. zelda this and that.. ugh.. He ruined Star Wars with me for a lot of years because of his obsession. I'm beginning to like it again now that he's not always talking about it.
> I just feel bad at getting annoyed and sort of turning his excitement in talking about it into that adult voice on peanuts.. i just don't hear him as much. I feel like a bad mom for it.



I think with any kid there a times when a parent tunes them out. How many times can you listen over and over to the same trivial things? It's not like we never listen, but sometimes you just can't hear it one more minute or your head will explode! I have older kids now and I still have to tune them out sometimes. And I'm sure they tune me out plenty too!


----------



## Miss Vickie

HottiMegan said:


> Sounds like Max and your brother would get along. Max also makes up imaginary Zelda stuff and expects me to be as excited about it! He is now wanting to design a game of Zelda and wont stop talking about it.. I'm so glad we hooked the n64 up in my bedroom so he can go spend some hours away from me!



Heh. I hear ya. It gets crazymaking after awhile. I've done the same thing with my kids.

My confession? Parenting is hard. Parenting your adult child (19) who's nowhere near ready to be out on her own who has no concept about money is even harder. She's living at home, rent free, while she works (isn't going to school, doesn't drive, and requires rides to work every day) and asked me today for money to go to PAX. She wants to go, and claims to have been "planning" to go for months. I told her that "planning" involves saving money. "Wishing" involves spending money and hoping your parents will kick in and pay for it for you.

I felt like a terrible person but it needed to be said.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC It honestly didn't occur to me until last week that I'm not very feminine, and that's probably played a role in why I'm not found attractive. Slow Much?! :doh:



FWIW, not all men like girly girls. A lot of us like girls who behave just like and are interested in the same things as us.



Your Plump Princess said:


> My little brother ruined Pokemon for me [for the most part] doing that. It's been nearly two years since he was first able to watch and play it, and to this day he talks [literally non-stop unless there is food in his mouth or he's sleeping.] about Pokemon. Not just the show, but like what the pokemon in his imagination are doing, etc. It's only human to tune out something so repetitive, don't be so hard on yourself.



I learned years ago to only go on at length on subjects of interest with other people who share them. This does not, however, prevent me from discussing something in depth with someone in a room full of people who have *no clue* what we're talking about.



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> And I'm sure they tune me out plenty too!



Oh yeah. Oh. Yeah.



Miss Vickie said:


> I told her that "planning" involves saving money. "Wishing" involves spending money and hoping your parents will kick in and pay for it for you.



Words of wisdom. I live at home rent free, but pay for just about everything of mine. Gas, car insurance, health/dental insurance, clothing, some food, internet access, cell phone (family plan, but I cover my line on it), few other things. I never ask my parents for money except as a loan when I'd rather not pay with plastic, and can't get to the bank on short notice.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am feeling extremely mushy gushy girl and its only been 3hrs and sniff no contact and I miss hearing from him gahhhhh nooo it is too soon to be feeling like this!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC, as usual, my sleep pattern has twisted and now I'm not tired until like 4am, and I have to be up at 4:30 am. Grrr.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Being awake til 4am just because of laundry suuuuuuuuucks.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

CarlaSixx said:


> Being awake til 4am just because of laundry suuuuuuuuucks.



This is me every night.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I cant wait for sleep to claim me and then throw me back out of its embrace cause then I will hear from my sexy bear


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I don't understand why Jerry Lewis is considered a comedy icon.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm finally getting out of the bad moody funk I've been in the last few days.


----------



## CarlaSixx

What started as a shitty day turned out to be pretty awesome.

I got invited to a festival with free VIP passes. Collective Soul was playing, and it was awesome.

I walked a lot, actually used a portapotty, was introduced to a high-end portapotty, drank, listened to some bands, and even went on some carnival rides!!! I was SO amazed! I fought the idea cuz I thought there was no way I could, being 5x and 350lbs, but my friends went and asked the workers if I was okay to ride and they said yes, so I did. Totally don't regret it. I had a blast. And now I might be tan.


----------



## Jess87

I confess that I'm obsessed with 50's sci-fi movies at the moment.



snuggletiger said:


> IC I don't understand why Jerry Lewis is considered a comedy icon.



I don't get it either. He's in the same category as Jim Carrey, Jack Black, and Robin Williams for me. I find them more annoying than funny.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Awww but I love Jim Carrey  lol.

-----

IC that I do believe I'm pretty damn smart when I can pull off doing something illegal while 4 cops are standing no more than 5 feet away from me, and 2 are looking right at me. 

Thrilling, fulfilling, and damn cool. 

But given that this happened at a festival, I'm a little bit unsurprised. I mean... someone hotboxed the portapotty right before I went in... So... :huh:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I have a sweet hubby. I had a really tough night with something Max did. I am very sad at what transpired. So the hubs went out and got me my favorite comfort foods. Mac n Cheese, chips and cookies. He got beer and chips to sooth his nerves too.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I'm afraid my depression is going to get the best of me one of these days.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've been trying for 5 hours to make a Mixtape me and my friend can listen to while we do our tie dying, SO MANY SONGS SO LITTLE TIME. 

Excuse me while I try to stop my eye from twitching.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC I have not slept since yesterday night. Running on 28 hours of no sleep so far.


----------



## Jess87

I don't know if you're the same, but when I hit 30+ hours without sleep I have the best ideas. They're always really horrible after I've slept though.

IC that I've let my laundry pile up for too long and now I'm a little afraid of the mountain. Unfortunately, I don't think tossing a blanket over it and pretending it doesn't exist is going to work.


----------



## MisticalMisty

It is raining! Praise the Lord! Hopefully, it will last for a while.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm in an excessive heat warning from tomorrow afternoon until Thursday. Sad Megan is Sad.

:[


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm in an excessive heat warning from tomorrow afternoon until Thursday. Sad Megan is Sad.
> 
> :[



megan freeze some water bottles and whilst it wont be a miracle cure you place them for a while on your inner wrist and inner elbows 

this helps cool down your blood stream and it really does help

huggles I hate heat so I feel your pain and think when you are in winters cool embrace I will be in the summer heat


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jess87 said:


> I confess that I'm obsessed with 50's sci-fi movies at the moment.



I just watched the original version of The Andromeda Strain. Not 50's, but still old by today's standards.



kaylaisamachine said:


> IC I have not slept since yesterday night. Running on 28 hours of no sleep so far.



My record is 40. I was more awake at the end of that 40 than after 8 hours of sleep, the next day. However, I was seriously overtired, which is not a good thing for me.



Jess87 said:


> I don't know if you're the same, but when I hit 30+ hours without sleep I have the best ideas. They're always really horrible after I've slept though.



The brain gets very interesting when it's sleep deprived. Even a little overtiredness makes me talkative and somewhat loopy.

OT: IC that when I'm not keeping myself occupied, I start thinking about something I said to a friend early Saturday morning, and hoping it doesn't damage our relationship. It was intended as a compliment, but she's been a little awkwardly distant since she started seeing a friend of hers, and has only recently begun to warm back up to the level we were at before. I'm dreadfully worried my remark, well meaning thought it was, may undo some of that...


----------



## Saoirse

Ic if I have to meet another stuck up, high maintanence, pretty thang of a gf, I will scxream.

My guys love me. They tell me all the time. But sometimes I feel like I'm nothing more than a person with a car, a drinking buddy or the dogsitter. And when we all go out and I meet their size 00, dolled up, manicured girls, I feel like a greasy bloated cow.

Last night I met my friends new girl and I was so tempted to ask her if he'd put it in her ass like he did to me that one hot crazy night. But then I realized that they aren't. Just fucking. They're dating. Discovering things about each other. Starting something together. And that's something I haven't been able to do. :-(


----------



## SMA413

kaylaisamachine said:


> IC I have not slept since yesterday night. Running on 28 hours of no sleep so far.





Jess87 said:


> I don't know if you're the same, but when I hit 30+ hours without sleep I have the best ideas. They're always really horrible after I've slept though.





Forgotten_Futures said:


> My record is 40. I was more awake at the end of that 40 than after 8 hours of sleep, the next day. However, I was seriously overtired, which is not a good thing for me.
> 
> The brain gets very interesting when it's sleep deprived. Even a little overtiredness makes me talkative and somewhat loopy.



Just be careful... studies show that being awake for greater than 17+ hours straight is equivalent to having a .05 BAC level.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1739867/


----------



## Blackjack

SMA413 said:


> Just be careful... studies show that being awake for greater than 17+ hours straight is equivalent to having a .05 BAC level.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1739867/



Having never been drunk I can't attest to this, but I get goofy enough around 2-3 a.m. that I've been asked before whether or not I've been drinking.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

SMA413 said:


> Just be careful... studies show that being awake for greater than 17+ hours straight is equivalent to having a .05 BAC level.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1739867/



I started hallucinating things at one point. The ground was lowering underneath my feet and my friend who has a buzzed head magically somehow had long locks of blond hair that I was stroking and then the next minute it was gone? Got some good sleep last night though.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I wish he was just a smidge less irresistable we both need to sleep more for starters


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC I'm a sucker for guys who can sing.  And who will sing for me.


----------



## spiritangel

kaylaisamachine said:


> IC I'm a sucker for guys who can sing.  And who will sing for me.



swooon and drool yep mt


----------



## mossystate

Hmmmmmmmm. I often ( ok, not really ) wonder if those guys would be as supportive of thar women cooing over men on sites where there is penis measuring goin' on. " Oh, WOW...thanks so much for sharing that with us! What a treat! You sure know how to get this lady smiling! ". heheeee


----------



## mossystate

Saoirse said:


> Last night I met my friends new girl and I was so tempted to ask her if he'd put it in her ass like he did to me that one hot crazy night. But then I realized that they aren't. Just fucking. They're dating. Discovering things about each other. Starting something together. And that's something I haven't been able to do. :-(



This kills me. Please stop being those things for these guys. There is probably something to what you are feeling. Trust those gut feelings. Let them stick it up each others' butts and get somebody else to dogsit.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I watched My Strange Addiction last night and one of the cases was a girl who was addicted to skin bleach cremes. Now, instead of being horrified or sad for her, I was intrigued. I wondered if the creme actually worked. I kept thnking "what if I tried that." it seems horrible but it's true. I frequently have to tell people that I don't like having to be in the sun at all because I don't want to get tan. So... I feel bad  In a sense I can understand where she's coming from. 

----

On a lighter note... IC that finding out some of his imperfections makes him seem just that more perfect :wubu: He most likely would never be interested in me, but I'm hopeful someone a lot like him (and maybe better!) will come around one day and sweep me off my feet. I'd like it to be him, but I'm better off not wasting my time hoping.


----------



## Zandoz

mossystate said:


> Hmmmmmmmm. I often ( ok, not really ) wonder if those guys would be as supportive of thar women cooing over men on sites where there is penis measuring goin' on. " Oh, WOW...thanks so much for sharing that with us! What a treat! You sure know how to get this lady smiling! ". heheeee



IC I'd have no problem with my wife doing that...or looking at what ever else tripped her trigger.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

SMA413 said:


> Just be careful... studies show that being awake for greater than 17+ hours straight is equivalent to having a .05 BAC level.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1739867/


Wow! Thanks for posting that link, that's really interesting because I've been known to stay up as long as 4-5 days. Though I'll admit I start to hallucinate after 3.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I watched My Strange Addiction last night and one of the cases was a girl who was addicted to skin bleach cremes. Now, instead of being horrified or sad for her, I was intrigued. I wondered if the creme actually worked. I kept thnking "what if I tried that." it seems horrible but it's true. I frequently have to tell people that I don't like having to be in the sun at all because I don't want to get tan. So... I feel bad  In a sense I can understand where she's coming from.



IC I saw and thought the same thing when I watched that last night.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm sitting here watching Disney movies...still in my nightgown


----------



## Mishty

I've been house sitting for a widower, and he came home early, so I started getting all my things together and telling him how the dog was, what he needed to stock up on and etc, and he stopped me and asked if I'd like to stay and eat Mexican and watch Inception. IC If anyone else had asked I would have said no and made an excuse, but I know how lonely it must be for him, losing his wife a few months ago, and we get along really well, like we've known one another for years. So, here I am watching a movie, and talking about a little of everything, enjoying his award winning meat cooking skills, and seriously content.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Mishty said:


> I've been house sitting for a widower, and he came home early, so I started getting all my things together and telling him how the dog was, what he needed to stock up on and etc, and he stopped me and asked if I'd like to stay and eat Mexican and watch Inception. IC If anyone else had asked I would have said no and made an excuse, but I know how lonely it must be for him, losing his wife a few months ago, and we get along really well, like we've known one another for years. So, here I am watching a movie, and talking about a little of everything, enjoying his award winning meat cooking skills, and seriously content.



That is incredibly sweet of you.


----------



## darlingzooloo

I confess that I really missed you Dims, and I am sorry I was gone for so long.

annnnd just to make up for time lost, I also confess that sometimes I really dislike being the middle sister. :doh:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

SMA413 said:


> Just be careful... studies show that being awake for greater than 17+ hours straight is equivalent to having a .05 BAC level.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1739867/





Blackjack said:


> Having never been drunk I can't attest to this, but I get goofy enough around 2-3 a.m. that I've been asked before whether or not I've been drinking.





kaylaisamachine said:


> I started hallucinating things at one point. The ground was lowering underneath my feet and my friend who has a buzzed head magically somehow had long locks of blond hair that I was stroking and then the next minute it was gone? Got some good sleep last night though.



I can say... yes and no, to this. I tend to be a sleepy but intellectual inebriated person (I cut myself off when coordination starts to go, so I've never been drunk, just tipsy), and the same sort of effect does happen when I'm sleep deprived. I think the biggest think lack of sleep effects is my speech. I don't slur or anything, but I have a harder time remembering some words, and piecing together what I want to say, like my thoughts are jumbled or something. I do sometimes hear or see things, but that happens on a somewhat regular basis from half-perceptions anyway, so that's not necessarily anything new. The one time I stayed up for 40, I was okay with driving (though not great), and actually quick on my mental feet from all the adrenaline and caffeine which were basically the only things keeping me awake at that point. But I didn't feel like I had been drinking.



Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting that link, that's really interesting because I've been known to stay up as long as 4-5 days. Though I'll admit I start to hallucinate after 3.



Sounds like you're a bona fide insomniac. You should probably get that checked, just in case it's a problem for you.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I wish there had been (or will be) a Harry Potter animated cartoon.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Sounds like you're a bona fide insomniac. You should probably get that checked, just in case it's a problem for you.


Oh I know I am, I've also got sleep apnea. Sleep and I have never gotten along though, since ..well, since I was born.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mathias said:


> IC that I wish there had been (or will be) a Harry Potter animated cartoon.



Same here. I love going to DeviantArt and looking up HP themed drawings. So good! I wish people were allowed to do it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mathias said:


> IC that I wish there had been (or will be) a Harry Potter animated cartoon.




i think there might be.even though the movies are ending i still think the series will be milked one way or another.lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm not ready to face the day.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wanna go back to bed, I'm falling asleep almost every time I try to blink. But Grrr I can't because my aunt is coming over.


----------



## danielson123

IC that I have very little hope to ever find love. Not that I'm not constantly looking, just that I know how things tend to never work out for me.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that even though today has been rather disappointing, at least one good thing happened. A parcel came in today for me that was shipped on the 14th. Normally it takes 8-10 business days to get to me, so I'm very pleased. But I have to wait until after 5pm to pick it up.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

danielson123 said:


> IC that I have very little hope to ever find love. Not that I'm not constantly looking, just that I know how things tend to never work out for me.




i confess to agreeing and relating to this confession.LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm really freaking stoned right now. And it feels great. All my pains are gone, which I love! And I'm so ready for bed.







And if it wasn'T for being that time of the month, I'd be super frisky. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC If my grandma gets home before the 31st and pays me, Me and my mom are going to a harry potter event at a museum by us. They're calling it "Mugglefest" ..  Sounds so fun! <3


----------



## spiritangel

IC Today is so wet and cold that all I want to do is snuggle in his arms in lieu of that I may snuggle with eldest and warm betty crocker low fat fudge brownies


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I have the urge to stab a fork into the back of my hand right now. Anything to distract myself from cramps.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I confess..... I lost my job today


----------



## mossystate

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I confess..... I lost my job today



So sorry, Punky.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

mossystate said:


> So sorry, Punky.



Thank you...


----------



## Surlysomething

My youngest sister is my heart.

We are having her engagement party this weekend and i'm so happy and excited.


:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I love Futurama! That show is so funny. Thursdays are awesome thanks to the new episodes


----------



## spiritangel

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I confess..... I lost my job today



I am so sorry to hear this big squishy hugs and fingers crossed for ease of finding something else


----------



## penguin

IC I'm impressed with myself. My power supply died last night, and I was able to afford a new one today, which wouldn't normally happen. I managed to install it myself and get it working (though only once the windows cd is in), which is pretty damn good for me. I rarely play with the insides of the tower.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My friend revealed that she's pregnant again and I'm super excited for her  The first time she was pregnant, I didn't feel like she was ready, and she sadly ended up having a miscarriage. But this time she's got everything stable and complete in her life, so I think it's a great time for her to have a lil munchkin  I'm quite excited cuz that means I could go shop with her in the baby section!


(Yeah... I want one of my own someday. I'm getting kinda broody.)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

penguin said:


> IC I'm impressed with myself. My power supply died last night, and I was able to afford a new one today, which wouldn't normally happen. I managed to install it myself and get it working (though only once the windows cd is in), which is pretty damn good for me. I rarely play with the insides of the tower.



Power supply is the easiest install. If you do something truly wrong, the computer simply won't turn on (at the very least, Mobo and CPU power need to be plugged in. CPU fan runs off Mobo line.)

What brand did you pick for the new one?

IC people's brains were melting today, based on the shit driving I had to deal with coming home from work.


----------



## penguin

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Power supply is the easiest install. If you do something truly wrong, the computer simply won't turn on (at the very least, Mobo and CPU power need to be plugged in. CPU fan runs off Mobo line.)



That's what I was told. It's the most I'm going to tackle by myself, too!



> What brand did you pick for the new one?



It's a Thermaltake litepower 600w. My flatmate said that'd be best for my usage and budget.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tonight I was chatting with someone and we got to talking about tattoos. I told him of what I'd like to get in the future, and when I told him about wanting a tattoo of a lightning bolt scar (for HP), he said "Why not just get the real thing?"

To me, that made a lot of sense. Mine would be on my forehead, kind of in my hairline and very small so it's not noticeable, but for such a small thing, spending 50$ or more isn't really worth it when scarification is only 20$. 

So the discussion about it really got me thinking of it, and now I really want to do it


----------



## PunkyGurly74

spiritangel said:


> I am so sorry to hear this big squishy hugs and fingers crossed for ease of finding something else



Thank you....


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i had such a bad night sleep last night that all i can think about is laying down and cuddling up with my pillow. I spent the night in that sort of aware of what's going on around but still kind of asleep state. I had a really hard time falling asleep too. ugh. I only have to make it till 2 so i can go to sleep! (Alex's nap time)


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm really excited for this weekend. The camp that I work at is hosting a special family camp weekend. We partnered up with a county outside of Houston that deals with CPS cases, foster families, and adoptive families. The goal of the weekend is to help these newly formed families bond together and have some fun in the Texas hill country. We'll be having 9 families here. I really hope this weekend is as positive experience as we hope it will be.


----------



## HottiMegan

SMA413 said:


> IC that I'm really excited for this weekend. The camp that I work at is hosting a special family camp weekend. We partnered up with a county outside of Houston that deals with CPS cases, foster families, and adoptive families. The goal of the weekend is to help these newly formed families bond together and have some fun in the Texas hill country. We'll be having 9 families here. I really hope this weekend is as positive experience as we hope it will be.



That sounds really neat! What a great thing for your camp to put on.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, since my mom passed away, I have not been able to eat ice cream. That was the one thing she could safely eat that didn't irritate her ulcer...so she ate a lot of it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm super tired but fighting through it because nobody else has gone to bed yet. Blah!


----------



## mossystate

It's weird how so many people, when talking about SA, seem to forget that fat men are fat people, too, and also need support and that SA is not just about fat women and the men attracted to them. Makes it seem that those peeps are not really about SA.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess I had a pretty awesome week. It involved several emotional break downs, lots of hugs, about a six dozen high-fives, and getting arrested for the first time in a civil disobedience action while hundreds of people cheered and chanted. High-fives are really awesome while cuffed. And at least in this wacky part of the world, the cops are union guys who tell you good job while they book you! My back was in the Globe. heh.

PS, my fatties....the worst part of being arrested for trespassing was having to stand up from a seated position on the ground in front of about a billion cameras and people. Let's just say, one particular cop is probably nursing a sore back.


----------



## Gingembre

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I had a pretty awesome week. It involved several emotional break downs, lots of hugs, about a six dozen high-fives, and getting arrested for the first time in a civil disobedience action while hundreds of people cheered and chanted. High-fives are really awesome while cuffed. And at least in this wacky part of the world, the cops are union guys who tell you good job while they book you! My back was in the Globe. heh.
> 
> PS, my fatties....the worst part of being arrested for trespassing was having to stand up from a seated position on the ground in front of about a billion cameras and people. Let's just say, one particular cop is probably nursing a sore back.



Wahey! Go you!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I had a pretty awesome week. It involved several emotional break downs, lots of hugs, about a six dozen high-fives, and getting arrested for the first time in a civil disobedience action while hundreds of people cheered and chanted. High-fives are really awesome while cuffed. And at least in this wacky part of the world, the cops are union guys who tell you good job while they book you! My back was in the Globe. heh.
> 
> PS, my fatties....the worst part of being arrested for trespassing was having to stand up from a seated position on the ground in front of about a billion cameras and people. Let's just say, one particular cop is probably nursing a sore back.



So, umm, what were you protesting?


----------



## danielson123

IC I don't know of anything I can do tonight...


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC that my ex is still in love with me. Part of me wants to admit that I messed up on letting him go but the other part of me feels like it had to be done. Then again, love conquer all, right?


----------



## WVMountainrear

I almost forgot to put on pants before answering the door for the pizza delivery guy. :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC the only thing keeping me mildly "happy" (I use the term loosely) is whT I'm planning to do for Halloween. What sucks is how expensive it's going to be, but it's a small price to pay for accuracy and lifetime collectibles. Sigh. I dunno. Too wishful of thinking, maybe. But my father has ruined my past two weeks and I feel like there's nothing worth getting excited over, so if this is all I have, so be it. Even if it is like a pipe dream.


----------



## Cors

I am extremely disturbed to find out that for more than a year, a handful of my close friends have interacted with and played alongside Anders, the guy who has admitted to the recent bombing in Oslo and mass shooting in Utoya. According to his online journal he had planned the attacks meticulously for years, and nobody picked up on it at all because he was so... normal. Scary shit.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

on World of Warcraft? I saw that he played that. Do you know what server by any chance? That would weird me out, too.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I have a job interview today - I had the preliminary done through a staffing agency and she believes I am a shoe-in...so...wish me luck. This pays 3 dollars more an hour than what I was making..... I am not sure, but, I have a feeling ( a very, very, tiny inkling of a feeling) that perhaps my life after 3 years of bad can finally turn around for the better? Just maybe? So, IC that I am trying to have hope.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I've realised why I like the actor Michael Pitt so much - he looks like my first kiss.

Fuck, I'm obsessed with him all over again now.


----------



## Jes

stupid day at work where I'm working on something so hard even the Library of Congress doesn't want to touch it (and I'm only touching it b/c my subject-specialist colleague retired and won't be replaced), I couldn't fall asleep last night, and I JUST SPILLED LUNCH ALL OVER MY NEWLY WASHED PANTS.

And they're very light beige.

And lunch had greasy salad dressing all over it.

And I am not about to crawl under my desk to pick up pasta salad piece by piece.

Which, sadly, will make me look like an office pig, but I swear, I just don't have the mental strength right now.

So annoyed.


----------



## Cors

BigBeautifulMe said:


> on World of Warcraft? I saw that he played that. Do you know what server by any chance? That would weird me out, too.



Silvermoon EU. There's a recently revived thread he started here.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ugh, Cors. That is so creepy.


----------



## Tad

Cors said:


> Silvermoon EU. There's a recently revived thread he started here.



*shiver* Creepy indeed.... 

I suppose there is something to say about how you never really know who somebody is over the internet, but it sounds like nobody in his 'real' life had any inkling he'd do something like this either.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC when my allergies are going haywire i just cant get energy to do anything! I just want to lay in bed and be miserable.. I need a nanny today. My eyes are so watery and feel swollen from rubbing them i can barely keep them open as it is.


----------



## CarlaSixx

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I have a job interview today - I had the preliminary done through a staffing agency and she believes I am a shoe-in...so...wish me luck. This pays 3 dollars more an hour than what I was making..... I am not sure, but, I have a feeling ( a very, very, tiny inkling of a feeling) that perhaps my life after 3 years of bad can finally turn around for the better? Just maybe? So, IC that I am trying to have hope.



Best of luck! 
Perhaps losing the first one was the step you needed to get moving into a happier direction  I sure hope so, for you. :happy:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Tad said:


> *shiver* Creepy indeed....
> 
> I suppose there is something to say about how you never really know who somebody is over the internet, but it sounds like nobody in his 'real' life had any inkling he'd do something like this either.



You never have any clue whether what people online say they are is true. You just have to decide whether or not you trust them to be telling you the truth. Corroboration from other individuals helps; the more people you have playing a con, the more likely it is to fall apart, so the more people agree on a story, the more likely it is to be real.

OT: I have the week off. This is both a good and bad thing. It's good because I have major sleep debt and stress in my life right now, and I need the break from work (as enjoyable as my current job is (not sarcasm)). The bad part is that, without any particular reason to get out of bed in the morning, I'm not doing so. I just rolled out of bed at 5:15 when I heard someone else in the house get home from work.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm really annoyed that my building is doing monthly fire alarm checks. It makes things really complicated. I'm hiding my dog from them cuz I'm not supposed to have her, but it'll be hard to keep the secret if they're always walking in 

IAC that I'm really glad that I get a break from seeing my doctor for a month. He gave me a new prescription, but I can't pick it up until I have money.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC that I'm getting really nervous that I still haven't found a place to live in SF yet. School starts the 22nd of August, and I still have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I can't believe how AMAAAAAAZING this Snickers Ice Cream Bar is! 

/Joygasm.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I can't believe how AMAAAAAAZING this Snickers Ice Cream Bar is!
> 
> /Joygasm.



Yeah, some of my coworkers have been saying similar things. I, for one, am not fond of Snickers, so I haven't tried it = P


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC my heart feels heavy. I'm having a really bad moment of self-doubt and self-hate. I guess I'm just sick of putting on a front. I don't feel like "fake it til you make it" even works. And it hurts.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I can't believe how AMAAAAAAZING this Snickers Ice Cream Bar is!
> 
> /Joygasm.



Those are soooo good. I've never had a real snickers bar (eggs in them) but the ice cream is great.. peanuts chocolate caramel and ice cream.. nothing better!


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> IC my heart feels heavy. I'm having a really bad moment of self-doubt and self-hate. I guess I'm just sick of putting on a front. I don't feel like "fake it til you make it" even works. And it hurts.



I'm sorry you're so down. I know that whole self hate thing. I struggle with it daily.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Yeah, some of my coworkers have been saying similar things. I, for one, am not fond of Snickers, so I haven't tried it = P


Have you tried the Twix ones? I want to try those next. 

/Insert Drooling Smiley Here.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC I got the job, and I have another place that wants to interview me too - however, I do not start until the 6th or the 15th....

Soooooo...trying to find some work between now and then so I do not get evicted...


----------



## Aust99

Ahhhh.. IC I am getting butterflies talking to an ex.... Need to think this over a bit.... This wasn't in my fortune!!!! Lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC I got the job, and I have another place that wants to interview me too - however, I do not start until the 6th or the 15th....
> 
> Soooooo...trying to find some work between now and then so I do not get evicted...



Congrats for the job  Hope you can figure something out. Would your landlord be understanding if you told them about your current situation?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

CarlaSixx said:


> Congrats for the job  Hope you can figure something out. Would your landlord be understanding if you told them about your current situation?



I did - his response - I hope you don't think you can live there free. LOL He is a slum lord. This place is awful. His wife's response - what is your plan if you don't get a job - i.e. where are you going to move to. I explained I cannot get paid before i get paid and they said I would have to come up with something...hmm...yeah let me go out to my money tree hehehe


----------



## Zandoz

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC I got the job, and I have another place that wants to interview me too - however, I do not start until the 6th or the 15th....
> 
> Soooooo...trying to find some work between now and then so I do not get evicted...




Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Like Brother, Like Sister. My 8 year old brother couldn't sleep last night, so when I came down from my room to get some tea this morning I found him playing the Wii. It was both a " :doh: " moment, and a "  " moment.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Zandoz said:


> Congrats and good luck!



Thanks! 

So, whose taking me out??? hehehehehe


----------



## Zandoz

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So, whose taking me out??? hehehehehe



I surely would if I could!


----------



## HottiMegan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC I got the job, and I have another place that wants to interview me too - however, I do not start until the 6th or the 15th....
> 
> Soooooo...trying to find some work between now and then so I do not get evicted...



YAY on the job! I hope you find an inbetweener so you can stay in your home.


----------



## Jess87

I confess that I've replied to more than one question with just "Woo, woo, woo, you know it" today. I'm determined not to do it again, but it's a lot more fun than it should be.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am quite gitty at the idea that Beevis and Butthead might be returning to MTV this fall. An article i read today says Mike Judge is writing new episodes and will voice the characters! I love it!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I set up a Twitter account and have NO idea what to do next


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I got an Etsy account in the hopes of selling my artwork. (Paintings + photography prints). But... Since I've never shipped artwork before, I have no idea what to do  Luckily I haven't posted anything for sale. But I'm in a rut and doing this could help. Any small amount could help. :huh: Sigh. I wish I knew what to do.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am quite gitty at the idea that Beevis and Butthead might be returning to MTV this fall. An article i read today says Mike Judge is writing new episodes and will voice the characters! I love it!


;D ME TOO! 



CarlaSixx said:


> IC I got an Etsy account in the hopes of selling my artwork. (Paintings + photography prints). But... Since I've never shipped artwork before, I have no idea what to do



I considered making an Etsy account to sell my photography prints and some jewelry my friend is teaching me to make. But like you, I have no idea how to go about it. Good luck in finding out, fellow artista!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I got an Etsy account in the hopes of selling my artwork. (Paintings + photography prints). But... Since I've never shipped artwork before, I have no idea what to do  Luckily I haven't posted anything for sale. But I'm in a rut and doing this could help. Any small amount could help. :huh: Sigh. I wish I knew what to do.





Your Plump Princess said:


> ;D ME TOO!
> 
> 
> 
> I considered making an Etsy account to sell my photography prints and some jewelry my friend is teaching me to make. But like you, I have no idea how to go about it. Good luck in finding out, fellow artista!



No personal experience, but I'd wager something along the lines of two sheets of stiff corrugated cardboard rubber-banded around the print/painting, wrapped in bubble wrap and nested inside a shipping box.

They also make shipping tubes, but my experience with those is less than stellar. They may have redesigned them with reinforced walls since the last time I got something delivered that way (years ago).

OT: IC I just saw the Godzilla of yellow jackets. I'm guessing it was a wasp/hornet, but the thing was freaking huge. Size comparison: Yellow jacket is to thing I saw as Human is to Garbage Truck. I couldn't get too close to it (obviously - stinging insects and I are not friendly with each other), but it looked like a larger version of other things I've seen in the yard recently, which look like oversized yellow jackets with brown fur on their heads and bodies, and swollen thoraxes.

IAC I am trying to make fresh chicken broth for the first time. I'll be using it in a batch of soup tomorrow night. Looking forward to making soup with almost no salt in it!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I just came back from an _awesome_ workout with my new gym buddy  I finally found someone who's completely motivated and dedicated to getting fit, and it makes it a lot easier. I had a great workout with her and I can't wait to do it again in a few days


----------



## HottiMegan

Yay Carla! I am going to join the gym next month. It's walking distance from home (we're a one car family) and it has free childcare. I'm so ready to get into shape and gain some energy. Extra bonus is hubby gets a discount through work! I'm hoping to get a late morning workout 4-5 times a week and 3-4 times a week work out in the evening with hubby once i get in shape enough. I'd love to get back into body building.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that, aside from a few micro-naps (literally measured in seconds each), as of right now I've been awake for 32.5 hours.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My sleep schedule is literally non-existent. I was awake for a little over 41 hours, so then when I slept, I _slept. _ I fell asleep last night at 1:30am and woke up at 3pm. :doh: :doh: Now that I slept like that, I'm not tired tonight.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Yeah. I slept 'till about 5 PM two days in a row. Totally destroyed my sleep schedule. Since I actually have to go back to a regular work shift next week, I can't have myself wanting to get up at 5. So I've got to force myself back to noon wake up at the latest, since I'll need to be up around 10:30 next week for work.


----------



## DeerVictory

i'm drunk and sad. 

sometimes i dream about my boyfriend eating my fingers off but dreammoods.com doesn't say much about it

i'm hungry.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't rep you again yet, but crashing that hard certainly deserves it. xD


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC with our pool set up I'd actually gladly exchange our 80 degree temps for someone who's suffering in the 100's.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I posted something on the Marketplace on Facebook tonight, and within an hour, I got a hit from someone. My first business deal online! And it went really well! The person told me I was really good and really accurate, which gives me a bit of a confidence boost in my decision to begin this lil attempt.  Hopefully it leads to bigger and better things!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i wish that the docs said Max could go swimming. It's so darn hot out!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC there's a sliver-like pain in my foot and it's been there for days. It's getting worse but I have no one to ask to look for a sliver. I can't see it myself, and can't feel any opening when I go to look for the sliver. I'm worried. This sharp localized pain is getting worse and it sucks. 

Also, I'm gonna have an interesting next few weeks. Got quite a few things coming in the mail and it's gonna be an almost daily thing to be waiting for the mailman. I'm quite excited.


----------



## AuntHen

IC something odd occurred today... I went shopping (and parents were out back-to-school shopping with their kids) and not one but *two *12/13 year old boys totally "gawked" at me/"checked me out"! I kind of looked around like "are they looking at *me*"??!! Anyway, it was weird because I am almost old enough to be their mother but secretly (shhh) it made my day haha 


side note: maybe I was just totally alien to them but in my experience most teen boys ignore what they don't care to look at... bah who knows


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC I'm a stressed nervous wreck, but I am still trying to be optimistic and know that everything will be okay.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

IC that I am feeling highly lost and very emotional today. Nothing to do with hormones, just feeling as though lifes going to take a turn for the worse and I'm going to be stuck in a weird depression for awhile... 

Hopefully I can get through it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I went out with my dog today and had a great day. I'm glad we took the chance to smuggle her out of our building (we're not supposed to have her, they don'T know we do) and we had a fun time in the park. 

I'm a lil annoyed that my shoes are ruined and that I got tanned, though. But at least I got new shoes after that (for real cheap!) and my skintone is a lil more even than it was before. Before, my right arm was super tan, the rest was rather pale. 

But now I feel quite a bit sick. Must be the sun  I don't do well with long periods in the sunlight. I always feel sick for the next few days.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I want sex. And not just any old sex. I want great, toe curling, this was worth waiting for, karma is rewarding me sex. And I want enough warning so I can shave my legs and get a pedicure.


----------



## CarlaSixx

ConnieLynn said:


> I want sex. And not just any old sex. I want great, toe curling, this was worth waiting for, karma is rewarding me sex. And I want enough warning so I can shave my legs and get a pedicure.



Ditto. It's been three years (by next week sometime). I miss sex, now. I want it. Just not desperate enough to get it from any source, but sometimes it feels like it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I jumped because a curl of hair on my chest moved when I raised my head. :doh:


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> I almost forgot to put on pants before answering the door for the pizza delivery guy. :doh:



IC I laughed out loud, thinking about how this sounds like the plot for a porn flic.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I've had only two hours of sleep overnight, and I'm not one bit tired. I got up bright and early to be able to successfully register to Pottermore, but now that it's happened, I can't seem to get tired enough to go to sleep. I really need my sleep because I have quite a loaded day ahead of me. But it's just not happening. 

I don't know what to do to tire me out, but I don't think I'm going to be in a good mood at all during the day if I don't go to sleep now.

Gah. I wish I didn't have any plans at all. That way it wouldn't matter if I went back to bed or not.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm angry at my whole family today. I don't ask much of them and they always seem to leave it to me to do those things that i ask of them. ugh.


----------



## ConnieLynn

IC that I am stressed that ownership of the company I work for changed today, even though my position is secure. Instead of small and friendly, it's now mega corporate. I freaking hate corporate.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tomorrow my baby turns 3. He still is my baby. He's just a lot bigger now. He's so sweet and funny. He's really smart even though he doesn't talk. He is very mechanically minded like his dad. He studies things and how they work. He loves checking out his dad's bike and figuring out how it all works. Tomorrow he's three. I don't have much of a baby anymore. I hope to get lots of birthday hugs and kisses from him.


----------



## Linda

IC that I have been away for far too long.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Linda said:


> IC that I have been away for far too long.



Yes, you have been! Welcome back :bounce:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Awww Megan  Your baby will always be your baby. No worries about that!

-----

IC I had a really shitty day emotionally. It was so bad that I was thisclose to reaching for the steering wheel while my mother was driving, and just yanking it in the direction of a pole so that we'd crash into it. 

I'm just so bored and angry with my life that I feel it needs something like a crash to change it.


----------



## danielson123

IC that I could really use a friendly conversation right now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> Tomorrow my baby turns 3. He still is my baby. He's just a lot bigger now. He's so sweet and funny. He's really smart even though he doesn't talk. He is very mechanically minded like his dad. He studies things and how they work. He loves checking out his dad's bike and figuring out how it all works. Tomorrow he's three. I don't have much of a baby anymore. I hope to get lots of birthday hugs and kisses from him.



My cousin's little girl turned three just two days ago. Three is SUCH a cute age.  Happy Bday Alex!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> Awww Megan  Your baby will always be your baby. No worries about that!
> 
> -----
> 
> IC I had a really shitty day emotionally. It was so bad that I was thisclose to reaching for the steering wheel while my mother was driving, and just yanking it in the direction of a pole so that we'd crash into it.
> 
> I'm just so bored and angry with my life that I feel it needs something like a crash to change it.



He'll always be my baby. He's very mommy focused so it helps 

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time emotionally. I have been there.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> My cousin's little girl turned three just two days ago. Three is SUCH a cute age.  Happy Bday Alex!!!



Thanks  It is a fun and cute age. He's getting so self sufficient and independent.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I rescued a butterfly from the middle of the street today and though I had to fetch it out of there twice, I finally got it to fly over to someones flower bed. Yay butterflies!


----------



## Gingembre

danielson123 said:


> IC that I could really use a friendly conversation right now.



It's not "right now" but feel free to PM me if you ever fancy some e-chats. I write a pretty good message, I think.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I suddenly remembered  [while watching the news and hearing about E.coli levels shutting down a beach here in my state] how, when I was a kid I used to go swimming with this neighborhood girl. One day we were swimming, and we were both hungry, so I split my pringles with her. She took hers, went running to the water, and dunked them into the lake water.  [Mind you, this was a lake that was one street across and downhill from the local cemetery.]  I asked her why she did it and she just said "Oh I love the taste! The lake water just MAKES them "


----------



## snuggletiger

IC that YPP's previous post has me thinking about the girl in 1st Grade who ate the crayons.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

! IC I also had a girl who ate crayons. But that was in kindergarten. [She also ate the chalk and barked like a dog at the teacher instead of answering him. Yeah, she disappeared from class like... a week in, I think. ]


----------



## Allie Cat

I confess that I have no idea what I want in life.

I just want to run away and never stop.


----------



## snuggletiger

Your Plump Princess said:


> ! IC I also had a girl who ate crayons. But that was in kindergarten. [She also ate the chalk and barked like a dog at the teacher instead of answering him. Yeah, she disappeared from class like... a week in, I think. ]



Wonder whatever happened to those kinds of kids?


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i got about 4 hours of sleep last night. I had an anxiety attack at 2 and didn't get back to sleep until around 5. I'm very tired. I have a lot to do today too. I'm baking a layer cake for Alex's birthday.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Alicia Rose said:


> I confess that I have no idea what I want in life.
> 
> I just want to run away and never stop.



Seconded. Fully.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Alicia Rose said:


> I confess that I have no idea what I want in life.
> 
> I just want to run away and never stop.





CarlaSixx said:


> Seconded. Fully.



OK, listen to the old chick. You don't have to know what you want in life, and frankly those people who supposedly 'know' and plan everything out often get their asses handed to them by fate 

Stop, take a deep breath, and give yourself permission to just 'be'.


----------



## ConnieLynn

snuggletiger said:


> Wonder whatever happened to those kinds of kids?



They grew up to be fun, quirky, happy people  

I ate the paste. Tasted like peppermint.


----------



## snuggletiger

Connie,
was it yummier then scotch?
Snuggletiger


----------



## ConnieLynn

snuggletiger said:


> Connie,
> was it yummier then scotch?
> Snuggletiger



You betcha  Of course I'm not a scotch fan.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that i'm getting annoyed at fat girl angle pictures on this site.

It's a place to feel good about yourself. Why fake it?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Surlysomething said:


> IC that i'm getting annoyed at fat girl angle pictures on this site.
> 
> It's a place to feel good about yourself. Why fake it?



Seconded. And when all pics look the same, still from the FGA. 

Oh, scuse me. I should see that one pic has a smile and one doesn't. 

Ummm. No. 
When all the FGA pics look the same in a row, it does get annoying. 
I veeery much agree.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> Seconded. And when all pics look the same, still from the FGA.
> 
> Oh, scuse me. I should see that one pic has a smile and one doesn't.
> 
> Ummm. No.
> When all the FGA pics look the same in a row, it does get annoying.
> I veeery much agree.


 
It seems so dishonest to me. Haha.

I struggle being happy with the way I look everyday so when someone kind of fakes it I feel even more discouraged, y'know?


----------



## Jess87

I confess that I forgot to wear sunglasses or safety goggles while using the weed whacker and that the chunk of dirt that hit my eye was not a good feeling. I also confess that I'm totally blaming the dirt for the discomfort and not my own stupidity.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC I just watched a preview of new Conan the Barbarian and I know who i am going to be thinking of in my private time....Jason Momoa ::: shivers ::


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> IC that i'm getting annoyed at fat girl angle pictures on this site.
> 
> It's a place to feel good about yourself. Why fake it?



It can take some people a while to feel comfortable to break out of that and into shots where you can see more of them.


----------



## CastingPearls

I have never been afraid of spiders in my life, but there was a wolf spider in my dad's bathroom tonight that looked like it could have beaten me at arm wrestling. Okay, I'm really weak anyway, but he had his eyes on me. All of them. He would have taken me down. <shudder>


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC shopping for knitting stuff today got me all pissed but all excited at the same time. So weird.

Why do knitting needs cost so much? :really sad: Bah... at least we've now got what we need for all future projects.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> It can take some people a while to feel comfortable to break out of that and into shots where you can see more of them.



I'm aware of that. It was just a confession.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> I have never been afraid of spiders in my life, but there was a wolf spider in my dad's bathroom tonight that looked like it could have beaten me at arm wrestling. Okay, I'm really weak anyway, but he had his eyes on me. All of them. He would have taken me down. <shudder>




I HATE wolf spiders. Those suckers will run TOWARDS you. *ick*


----------



## ConnieLynn

CarlaSixx said:


> IC shopping for knitting stuff today got me all pissed but all excited at the same time. So weird.
> 
> Why do knitting needs cost so much? :really sad: Bah... at least we've now got what we need for all future projects.



I love buying yarn and buying beads. It's a color and texture thing that makes me happy.

I've bought grab bags of knitting needles and yarn at thrift stores, like Goodwill. It's the kind of thing that gets donated when someone dies. 

Also, sign up for freecycle. Craft supplies are sometimes given away there when someone moves or loses interest.

Big Lots usually has a small section of discounted specialty yarns.

And if you get a chance at bamboo needles, go for it


----------



## CarlaSixx

There isn't a Freecycle circle in my area  We also don't have a Big Lots (I think that's American) and we don't have a Goodwill, either. I got some bamboo needles but for the most part they were more exensive than the metal ones so I got mainly metal needles. The bamboo ones do look nice but mom enjoys the sound of the metal ones. She likes to knit cuz it relaxes her and keeps her busy. The extent of my knitting is on a loom, and even then, I screw up, give up, and get frustrated too often. Lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I find it depressing when anyone on these forums who is fat says they're only attracted to thin people and specifically say 'I only like petite girls', one wit had repeatedly said, 'no fat chicks', or 'those whose asses aren't too big' or 'I only like skinny guys'. I realize we're attracted to what we're attracted to (and I don't ever want to be with anyone who isn't into ME) but I would think people would want to show some thoughtfulness when they post because this is supposed to be a site where fat people feel safe, wanted and comfortable. Usually I don't care and move along but lately there seems to be more postings of that kind from new people and while we're supposed to cut people slack, I'm more sensitive and feeling more and more that I don't belong here and I don't think I'm the only one.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> IC I find it depressing when anyone on these forums who is fat says they're only attracted to thin people and specifically say 'I only like petite girls', one wit had repeatedly said, 'no fat chicks', or 'those whose asses aren't too big' or 'I only like skinny guys'. I realize we're attracted to what we're attracted to (and I don't ever want to be with anyone who isn't into ME) but I would think people would want to show some thoughtfulness when they post because this is supposed to be a site where fat people feel safe, wanted and comfortable. Usually I don't care and move along but lately there seems to be more postings of that kind from new people and while we're supposed to cut people slack, *I'm more sensitive and feeling more and more that I don't belong here and I don't think I'm the only one*.



Nope. You're not the only one, Lainey. I've been wondering myself.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'll third. Another old Dimmer asked me the other day if I frequent any other SA sites. Told him I didn't think of Dims as very SA lately. 

For example, I've noticed that lots of BBW shut out BHM. Personally, I like all kinds of physical types, but even if I didn't, I can still be nice about it. It's not like I'm only here to talk to people that I think are going to turn into my personal prince charming.

IC that I look at a lot of profiles because I check the birthday list and send private birthday messages to people I don't know  It's rare that the guy profiles are active.


----------



## HottiMegan

I feel the same. I find myself coming on a lot less. Some of the judgement passed by people on here makes this place seem less safe to voice. The dynamic is changing.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> IC I find it depressing when anyone on these forums who is fat says they're only attracted to thin people and specifically say 'I only like petite girls', one wit had repeatedly said, 'no fat chicks', or 'those whose asses aren't too big' or 'I only like skinny guys'. I realize we're attracted to what we're attracted to (and I don't ever want to be with anyone who isn't into ME) but I would think people would want to show some thoughtfulness when they post because this is supposed to be a site where fat people feel safe, wanted and comfortable. Usually I don't care and move along but lately there seems to be more postings of that kind from new people and while we're supposed to cut people slack, I'm more sensitive and feeling more and more that I don't belong here and I don't think I'm the only one.



It's been this way for as long as I can remember. When I mention anything I usually get my head ripped off.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've voiced my similar feelings before. And it didn't get taken too well. I still feel the same but don't have anywhere else to really go for the moment so I keep coming back. If I did have somewhere else to chat with people and read interesting stuff, I'd be over there and this account more than likely would become inactive. I just don't like the dynamic around here all that much. It's like a safe haven that isn't even safe.


----------



## AnnMarie

Mod statement: 

If you see comments you feel are anti-fat - not just someone expressing their own preference - then PLEASE report the comments. They are not allowed here and the mods will be happy to address anti-fat or fat-hating comments when we're aware they're present. 


Thanks.


----------



## vardon_grip

AnnMarie said:


> Mod statement:
> 
> If you see comments you feel are anti-fat - not just someone expressing their own preference - then PLEASE report the comments. They are not allowed here and the mods will be happy to address anti-fat or fat-hating comments when we're aware they're present.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I don't think that it's just about anti-FAT. Anti-THIN comments are the same as anti-FAT ones, just the opposite side of the same coin. Why should anyone care about us if we don't care about them? Then again, I realize that we are not here for the same reasons and that size/fat acceptance may be unimportant or non-existent for some of the people who come to Dimensions. For those that it is important to; equality across the board seems to be something to strive for.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess, I've lost so many things over the years. Jewelry, skirts, shirts, games, etc --- Where the hell do they all go? WHERE, I ASK YOU, WHERE?! :doh:


----------



## SMA413

IC that I think the guy on the Dairy Queen commercials is kinda hot- in that nerdy, funny way.

Maybe I just need a Blizzard... 
 :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

No matter how many times I see the episode, I always cry when Lily tells Marshall his father died.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I've been around Dims a very long time and imo, it is pretty much the same as it has always been. The people change. Some of us stick around, (wondering why at times), some cycle out while newbs arrive each day. One thing to keep in mind is Dims is NOT an SA site. It's primarily an FA site, the SA happens where it happens. Search webmaster posts on the Main Board and somewhere in there is a post from Conrad/webmaster about what "Dimensions is and is not." I think it should be a sticky at the top of each board.

ETA: What Dimensions is and is Not


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I am happy and in a wonderful mood today. It's beautiful weather outside, the wind is slightly blowing but the sun is shining and I just ate the most fantastic fried egg sandwich ever.


----------



## Surlysomething

It also says this on it's FAQ area.

"We've always viewed Dimensions as a size-activist place as well as a lifestyle place. While there is plenty of sexually oriented material, Dimensions is about size politics, acceptance, and mutual respect as much as it is about celebrating the larger figure. "


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I like being nicer then meaner.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that I am so happy for Max to go back to school!! He starts 3rd grade tomorrow. I love my boy to bits but he can be soooo high maintenance. He also plays kind of rough with Alex who may or may not be on the autism spectrum and it overwhelms him then he then needs to be squeezed in my arms for sometimes almost an hour just to decompress from Max's hyperactivity. It'll be nice when he's using that energy at school instead of on us. We're also letting him go to Tae Kwon Do for the first time since surgery today. Another great energy release for him.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm feeling today is going to be awesome. I'm super-happy with the outfit I put on, and I'm wearing my new shoes, and just everything is super groovy with me today.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CastingPearls said:


> IC I find it depressing when anyone on these forums who is fat says they're only attracted to thin people and specifically say 'I only like petite girls', one wit had repeatedly said, 'no fat chicks', or 'those whose asses aren't too big' or 'I only like skinny guys'. I realize we're attracted to what we're attracted to (and I don't ever want to be with anyone who isn't into ME) but I would think people would want to show some thoughtfulness when they post because this is supposed to be a site where fat people feel safe, wanted and comfortable. Usually I don't care and move along but lately there seems to be more postings of that kind from new people and while we're supposed to cut people slack, I'm more sensitive and feeling more and more that I don't belong here and I don't think I'm the only one.



In the long and short of things, what it really comes down to is four groups: The Skinnies who like the Fatties, the Fatties who like the Fatties, the Fatties who like the Skinnies, and the people who don't quite fit into any of those three (anything -> plumpers or plumpers -> anything). So you're going to get some "I'm a fat guy who likes skinny chicks" or "I'm a fat girl who wants a skinny man". And since there's quite a few here who fit those two lines, as well as people who can answer to "I'm a fat guy/girl who wants a fat guy/girl", all that really stands in the way is the individual observer and their ability to see the partitions and live with them.

ETA: Remember to keep in mind that for all the people you see on here who explicitly don't want what you are (physically), there's also those on here who want exactly what you are (physically).


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that I recently had the opportunity to say some things to someone I haven't been able to say in person through digital communications. The initial relief of getting those things off my chest was, quite frankly, enormous. However, the anxiety I've felt since that person hasn't made any apparent efforts to reply/contact me since is in some ways worse than bearing those things I hadn't been able to say.


----------



## CastingPearls

Forgotten_Futures said:


> In the long and short of things, what it really comes down to is four groups: The Skinnies who like the Fatties, the Fatties who like the Fatties, the Fatties who like the Skinnies, and the people who don't quite fit into any of those three (anything -> plumpers or plumpers -> anything). So you're going to get some "I'm a fat guy who likes skinny chicks" or "I'm a fat girl who wants a skinny man". And since there's quite a few here who fit those two lines, as well as people who can answer to "I'm a fat guy/girl who wants a fat guy/girl", all that really stands in the way is the individual observer and their ability to see the partitions and live with them.
> 
> ETA: Remember to keep in mind that for all the people you see on here who explicitly don't want what you are (physically), there's also those on here who want exactly what you are (physically).


This isn't about who wants ME. I'm not looking for Mr. Wonderful here and your thing about who is looking for who, I posted on a thread months ago, so I know how it works.

What I'm talking about whether fat or thin, and whether you're attracted to fat or thin is how people seem to be pretty insensitive and forgetful of where they are. I know this is a FA first site that has now somewhat morphed (at least in theory) to a SA site, and I'm one of the first to jump when someone says skinny bitches for example because of how insensitive and excluding it can be to my FFA friends, not to mention a sucky attitude to have anyway. Why does anyone want to be accepted if they can't be accepting?

I think there are plenty here who know exactly what I'm talking about and plenty here who are being deliberately or perhaps naturally obtuse. 

Do I expect everyone to be erudite and well-spoken? No. Do I think this is the same place it was a year ago either? No. Can I change it? I guess not. I've heard the responses and I know what my options are.


----------



## duraznos

SMA413 said:


> IC that I think the guy on the Dairy Queen commercials is kinda hot- in that nerdy, funny way.
> 
> Maybe I just need a Blizzard...
> :wubu:



omg i thought i was the only one who thought that-- i think for me it's the mustache, lol. 

I wish it weren't midnight cuz I would SO go get my usual (chocolate soft serve mint oreo blizzard with extra oreo).


----------



## SMA413

duraznos said:


> omg i thought i was the only one who thought that-- i think for me it's the mustache, lol.
> 
> I wish it weren't midnight cuz I would SO go get my usual (chocolate soft serve mint oreo blizzard with extra oreo).



It's totally the mustache. :smitten:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CastingPearls said:


> This isn't about who wants ME. I'm not looking for Mr. Wonderful here and your thing about who is looking for who, I posted on a thread months ago, so I know how it works.
> 
> What I'm talking about whether fat or thin, and whether you're attracted to fat or thin is how people seem to be pretty insensitive and forgetful of where they are. I know this is a FA first site that has now somewhat morphed (at least in theory) to a SA site, and I'm one of the first to jump when someone says skinny bitches for example because of how insensitive and excluding it can be to my FFA friends, not to mention a sucky attitude to have anyway. Why does anyone want to be accepted if they can't be accepting?
> 
> I think there are plenty here who know exactly what I'm talking about and plenty here who are being deliberately or perhaps naturally obtuse.
> 
> Do I expect everyone to be erudite and well-spoken? No. Do I think this is the same place it was a year ago either? No. Can I change it? I guess not. I've heard the responses and I know what my options are.



I'm well aware this isn't the Dimensions it was when I first joined. There are a lot of people who have come and gone, and who I miss seeing here. And... some of the newer crop can be a little insensitive. Trust me, I know what that's like. I used to be one of them. Still am, at times. Pragmatism often is at odds with civility. Not saying what you really think can be a horrible burden at times, even if holding your tongue is good for someone else' state of mind.

On the whole, though, I think it's better for people on here to be up front about what they're looking for here, up to and including the sorts of people they're interested in as potential partners. At the very least, it prevents unpleasant surprises sometime after two people have been conversing for a time.

And no, I don't think Dims is SA, at least not in the sense of the movement as a whole. Size Positive, Size Admiration, Accepting of those who are not mediapathically thin... I expect to see a refuge for people of size and those who appreciate them here, whatever size those appreciators are themselves. I do not so much expect to see Fat Pride Demonstration threads.


----------



## penguin

IC last night in my dream someone spent ages kissing, sucking and nibbling on my neck and it was wonderful. I don't remember who it was, but all day I've been wanting to fool around and have someone do that.


----------



## ConnieLynn

penguin said:


> IC last night in my dream someone spent ages kissing, sucking and nibbling on my neck and it was wonderful. I don't remember who it was, but all day I've been wanting to fool around and have someone do that.



I want to have your dreams!


----------



## penguin

ConnieLynn said:


> I want to have your dreams!



A few nights ago I was getting sexed up by Blackjack, which was a pretty fun dream too. I think I'm having all these sex ones lately because I'm ovulating


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that last night I went half nuts trying to find a fragment of a story I've been working on, slowly, for months, but couldn't find it. I just did.

IAC it just started pouring rain.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I feel like I really need to get laid.

But it's hard when you don't wanna go for the next person to say hi just because you want to get laid. Makes finding a fuck buddy REALLY difficult.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm really excited for our family vacation to the Renfaire. It's only a month and two days away! Even though we don't have costumes, to get away to a different state, will be so wonderful.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I wanna meet someone cool. I wanna go on a date. This shouldn't be so hard.


----------



## Mistress Tracy

CarlaSixx said:


> I wanna meet someone cool. I wanna go on a date. This shouldn't be so hard.



In my personal experience dating is the hard part. Sex is easy.


----------



## duraznos

CarlaSixx said:


> I wanna meet someone cool. I wanna go on a date. This shouldn't be so hard.



that's what she said.

also, me too  lol


----------



## Gingembre

Following a sort-of row(ish) with my long distance boyfriend, about a subject that keeps cropping up (the only thing we ever argue about), I sent him an email getting stuff off my chest. It needed to be said and I reread it several times to make sure it wasnt accusatory or aggressive or having a go at him in any way. I feel calmer and I know I will sleep easier tonight, but I'm not sure how he's going to take it, whether it will have made things better or worse, or what the consquences are going to be. I'm scared.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

penguin said:


> A few nights ago I was getting sexed up by Blackjack, which was a pretty fun dream too. I think I'm having all these sex ones lately because I'm ovulating



Usually when I start having sex dreams it's because it's been too long since I last masturbated. As one could imagine, such dreams are rare.



Gingembre said:


> Following a sort-of row(ish) with my long distance boyfriend, about a subject that keeps cropping up (the only thing we ever argue about), I sent him an email getting stuff off my chest. It needed to be said and I reread it several times to make sure it wasnt accusatory or aggressive or having a go at him in any way. I feel calmer and I know I will sleep easier tonight, but I'm not sure how he's going to take it, whether it will have made things better or worse, or what the consquences are going to be. I'm scared.



I know exactly how you feel. I should be getting a chance to see the friend I recently aired things which needed saying to tomorrow, and I don't have a clue how she'll react to me - if she will be friendly or hostile or neither. The anxiety passed earlier this week, thanks mostly to a stress level that overshadowed it, but that anxious feeling is coming back again.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I'm incredibly worried about tonight. The fact we've had a ridiculous amount of rain in the past day and are only forecasted for more does nothing to quell my worry, even though the rain is unrelated to the source of said worry.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I have the house to myself for the next 2-3 days before my new roomie moves in. I really don't know what to do with myself. Party, stay up all night, cook really stinky stuff with garlic.


----------



## snuggletiger

Just have a lot on my mind and trying to figure out how to sort it all out.


----------



## Scorsese86

IC I had a Dims break for a while. Well, I am back now.


----------



## penguin

IC I've been looking at websites I probably shouldn't and had to force myself to stop because it was going to freak me out if I didn't (not in a horror movie type of way, though).


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC I'm incredibly worried about tonight. The fact we've had a ridiculous amount of rain in the past day and are only forecasted for more does nothing to quell my worry, even though the rain is unrelated to the source of said worry.



I got a hug. She left literally when I arrived, but I got a hug.

I think I'm safe.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

penguin said:


> A few nights ago I was getting sexed up by Blackjack, which was a pretty fun dream too. I think I'm having all these sex ones lately because I'm ovulating



IC I'm blaming you for the multi-part dream I had last night in which I slept with a friend I've never met (but talked with a fair bit on Skype and seen naked) several times over the course of the dream.


----------



## penguin

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC I'm blaming you for the multi-part dream I had last night in which I slept with a friend I've never met (but talked with a fair bit on Skype and seen naked) several times over the course of the dream.



I'll take that!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm excited, I finally got the mower to work so I earned my $20 and now have spending money for the "Arts on the Square" celebration in my town this weekend. If I have any money left after that, I'm hoping to buy a ball of hemp so I can start making my own jewelry.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I think its cool that people know how to make crafts and stuff.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

penguin said:


> I'll take that!



It was good, too, which never ceases to amaze me since I have no RL experience of the act itself, and thus should not be able to put feelings to a dream of the same thing...


----------



## Jes

Just got out of a very intense meeting on linked open data. I don't know how we're going to move from MARC to, say, RDF, but I guess that's the life of a metadata specialist. But I can't say I'm not nervous!


----------



## Saoirse

Sex last night was insanely fun. I love midnight booty calls, especially with a friend I haven't seen in half a year. He's too cute and sweet! I kinda wish we were had more interest in each other. But being good friends that fuck once in a while is good for me. 











oh my good lord, i had almost forgotten the beauty that is his schlong.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC that I recently had the opportunity to say some things to someone I haven't been able to say in person through digital communications. The initial relief of getting those things off my chest was, quite frankly, enormous. However, the anxiety I've felt since that person hasn't made any apparent efforts to reply/contact me since is in some ways worse than bearing those things I hadn't been able to say.



I know how you feel! It is sometimes easier to write hard things than it is to say them; not being chicken or anything, but writing allows you to carefully reflect and express things better and (hopefully) more clearly.

How did things turn out? Hope well!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm trying to decide what to do about my sleep schedule for tomorrow.

I've been going to bed really late these days, like 6am or so... and then getting up between 12 and 2. But tomorrow I have an appointment at the hospital at 9:30 in the morning. And it lasts an hour. I also have to do laundry tonight. And I won't be getting home until around 10:30, and it will take til about midnight to even get the first load of clothes into the washer. Laundry takes 2 hours. So... I'll be up until 2:30 working on my laundry. 

So... I'm trying to decide if I should tough it out and pull an "all-nighter" and just go to the appointment with no sleep... or get only 2 hours of sleep, go to the appointment, and then come back home and have to stay up for the rest of the day because it'll be impossible to get back to sleep.

Gargh  Why'd I let this happen?!


----------



## Fuzzy

My name is Fuzzy, and my favorite tumblr blog is: http://juicyjacqulyn.tumblr.com/


----------



## SMA413

IC that I spent hours tonight hanging out with my best friend and the girl that he's dating. After a while... and a couple glasses of wine... my friend ended up going to sleep and his girlfriend-type person braided my hair and we talked for hours. It was really nice actually. It felt like going to a sleepover when I was younger. LOL


----------



## Gingembre

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I got a hug. She left literally when I arrived, but I got a hug.
> 
> I think I'm safe.



Glad to hear it... 



Gingembre said:


> Following a sort-of row(ish) with my long distance boyfriend, about a subject that keeps cropping up (the only thing we ever argue about), I sent him an email getting stuff off my chest. It needed to be said and I reread it several times to make sure it wasnt accusatory or aggressive or having a go at him in any way. I feel calmer and I know I will sleep easier tonight, but I'm not sure how he's going to take it, whether it will have made things better or worse, or what the consquences are going to be. I'm scared.



...I got sorted too. We're ok. Phew!


----------



## Scorsese86

So this is more a question, than a confession.

We all know there's a lot of guys here who pay to watch more-or-less naked women eating. So, is there a market for videos of guys drinking?


----------



## TexasTrouble

Scorsese86 said:


> So this is more a question, than a confession.
> 
> We all know there's a lot of guys here who pay to watch more-or-less naked women eating. So, is there a market for videos of guys drinking?



I don't know, but if there is, I think you may have stumbled upon a key to solving the high unemployment rate. Be sure and reference Dims in your Nobel Prize speech.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Fat hate from people you know really feels like a make or break situation... say nothing, and compromise yourself, or say something and compromise everything else. Because telling people why they shouldn't be such phobic wankers never really works out. It just comes back on you, and that's what I'm waiting for. It'll probably be something about my appearance.

She wasn't that good a friend anyway.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I wish I had slept more but it was fun having fun.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I almost died just minutes ago. 

My dog found a pill that my mom had dropped. A VERY potent pill. My mother probably had no idea she dropped it, and my dog was trying to eat it. She even ran off to sneak it away from me as I tried to grab it from her.  When I couldn't find the pill, I thought that was it. 

I ended up finding the pill in a frantic search hoping she didn't get to swallow it. She didn't get through the candy coating, which is good. But I was completely scared that I would lose my dog over something stupid that my mother ended up doing.

My world would've been over if I would've lost my dog to that.


----------



## Dromond

IC I'm feeling out of place at Dimensions.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I feel very inbetween right now. I'm too fat for guys for like "normal"-sized girls, but it seems like at around 240 I'm not fat enough for guys who like fat girls.

Add that to my whole "I'm going back to school at 35" and I'm very inbetween.


----------



## penguin

Dromond said:


> IC I'm feeling out of place at Dimensions.



Me too. I'm not sure why.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Diana_Prince245 said:


> IC I feel very inbetween right now. I'm too fat for guys for like "normal"-sized girls, but it seems like at around 240 I'm not fat enough for guys who like fat girls.
> 
> Add that to my whole "I'm going back to school at 35" and I'm very inbetween.



I always hear mid-sized BBWs say this, but I don't think it's true. I think it's just a matter of the fact that guys who like mid-size BBWs, like you, don't feel "different" enough to have to seek out a special place like Dims to talk about it, so you just don't see them here. In reality, I've read that only about 5% of men report being attracted to larger women. Of that 5%, the higher you go in weight, the fewer are still attracted, so the reality of the situation is that many more men are attracted to women your size than mine (I'm on the upper end of the SSBBW scale).


----------



## Diana_Prince245

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I always hear mid-sized BBWs say this, but I don't think it's true. I think it's just a matter of the fact that guys who like mid-size BBWs, like you, don't feel "different" enough to have to seek out a special place like Dims to talk about it, so you just don't see them here. In reality, I've read that only about 5% of men report being attracted to larger women. Of that 5%, the higher you go in weight, the fewer are still attracted, so the reality of the situation is that many more men are attracted to women your size than mine (I'm on the upper end of the SSBBW scale).



My brain knows this, really it does. My brain just doesn't always accept it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

To be fair, I've felt the same in a different sense. Too fat for those who like regular BBWs (or mid-sized) but not fat enough for those who like SSBBWs. I kind of teeter on the edge of BBW and SSBBW because I'm technically SSBBW size by measurement, but the weight number makes everyone say I'm just a BBW. And I've had a hard time with finding someone because of it. 

I'm short, though. Of course the number on the scale is gonna seem smaller than you'd expect for someone with my measurements. But no. Doesn't matter. I've even been told on here that I cannot be SSBBW unless I reach 400 lbs or more. But the same people harp on about it being the size.

It's a losing world, out there/here.


----------



## danielson123

IC that loneliness and repetition are a volatile combination of ruts to be in at the same time. I need to make some changes in my life and soon.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm having second thoughts about the job I was hired to do.

Basically all I was hired to do is to update social media pages for the organisation. But to do that, I need to set up things, do research, promotion, etc. They didn't understand that. So they didn't want me to start working already. They only wanted me to report on events when they happen. Which really... there's no point in posting info if no one is paying attention.

So I'm kinda frustrated and angry. They don't want me to do any work now, but if I don't do work now, they won't end up with the outcome they were expecting. And I do not want to put in all that effort for free. It's been 4 years where I put in free work for them. I want that to change.

So I'm keeping a log of what I do and how long it takes me to do it. If they refuse to pay me after seeing all the "behind the scenes" work I had to put in, I can raise a case against them, and I most certainly will.

That is... if I even stick to doing the job at this point. It's all set up, but I don't feel like they're trying to work on this together.

Basically what they said to me was: "You're good at using Facebook and Twitter right?.... Well then you're hired to work on our Facebook and Twitter." ..... And they left it at that. No details about what they really wanted me to do and stuff. SO FRUSTRATING!!!

/rant.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I always hear mid-sized BBWs say this, but I don't think it's true. I think it's just a matter of the fact that guys who like mid-size BBWs, like you, don't feel "different" enough to have to seek out a special place like Dims to talk about it, so you just don't see them here. In reality, I've read that only about 5% of men report being attracted to larger women. Of that 5%, the higher you go in weight, the fewer are still attracted, so the reality of the situation is that many more men are attracted to women your size than mine (I'm on the upper end of the SSBBW scale).



If that's how she feels, its true for her. 

I hate the divide found here, you have to be a certain weight to fit into this category, you've got to have hips that are wider than the rest of you, none of that does anything to help people feel good about themselves. In fact, it does the opposite.


----------



## danielson123

IC that I've blocked out most of my childhood memories from before the age of about 11 or 12. I really have a lot of trouble remembering things from before then. This can't be a good thing.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i feel like i'm eating us out of house and home. I really only eat like 2 meals most days but it just feels like i'm eating it all!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fatgirlflyin said:


> I hate the divide found here, you have to be a certain weight to fit into this category, you've got to have hips that are wider than the rest of you, none of that does anything to help people feel good about themselves. In fact, it does the opposite.



You do realize that NONE of that is what I just said... right? In fact, I was saying the opposite. That just because that that can be true of Dims (the "bigger is better" mindset) that it's not really true of the world at large.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You do realize that NONE of that is what I just said... right? In fact, I was saying the opposite. That just because that that can be true of Dims (the "bigger is better" mindset) that it's not really true of the world at large.




Yup i know, I was expressing my frustration at the fact that it seems so prevalent at Dims.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that I love Spain and I want to visit Spain, so I'm going to set up a paypal account and ask all my friends and family to contribute their hard earned money towards my trip!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fatgirlflyin said:


> Yup i know, I was expressing my frustration at the fact that it seems so prevalent at Dims.



K, just making sure.


----------



## mossystate

fatgirlflyin said:


> IC that I love Spain and I want to visit Spain, so I'm going to set up a paypal account and ask all my friends and family to contribute their hard earned money towards my trip!



Anything special you want to visit there?


----------



## fatgirlflyin

mossystate said:


> Anything special you want to visit there?



The running of the bulls! Something about idiots and danger always catches my interest and then I'd also like to visit the Picasso museum. One day...


----------



## Diana_Prince245

fatgirlflyin said:


> The running of the bulls! Something about idiots and danger always catches my interest and then I'd also like to visit the Picasso museum. One day...



I want to go to stalk Rafa Nadal, then I remember he lives on a damned island off the coast. sigh.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Waiting on the welcome email from Pottermore is like waiting for ice to melt to melt. It's taking forever and it's frustrating. 
Yeah. I have nothing better so I'm relying on Pottermore's gates to open to give me some excitement.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

So, I just made a facebook account this morning, to KIT with the people I've been working with for the past 6 months. In the space of 15 minutes, I got a friend request from someone I haven't seen or talked to in at least 2 years.

WTF?


----------



## TexasTrouble

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I want to go to stalk Rafa Nadal, then I remember he lives on a damned island off the coast. sigh.



Now, see this is a good tourism opp for Spain. I wouldn't do the running of the bulls, but the running of the Nadals. Hmmm...


----------



## mossystate

TexasTrouble said:


> Now, see this is a good tourism opp for Spain. I wouldn't do the running of the bulls, but the running of the Nadals. Hmmm...



What if you really loved bulls?


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> So, I just made a facebook account this morning, to KIT with the people I've been working with for the past 6 months. In the space of 15 minutes, I got a friend request from someone I haven't seen or talked to in at least 2 years.
> 
> WTF?



I have friends on facebook i haven't seen or talked to since we graduated high school. It's kind of cool to get in touch with them. My husband has connected with a lot of people from when he was in the army 20 years ago. I'm mostly happy that I can connect with my family. I have a cousin i always miss due to 2000 miles apart. We've connected on it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> I have friends on facebook i haven't seen or talked to since we graduated high school. It's kind of cool to get in touch with them. My husband has connected with a lot of people from when he was in the army 20 years ago. I'm mostly happy that I can connect with my family. I have a cousin i always miss due to 2000 miles apart. We've connected on it.



Yeah... it's mostly a WTF for me because it took <15 minutes from creating the account for some random person from my past to friend me. The only conclusion I can come to with that (especially since I did this at about 6:45 am, while eating breakfast and getting ready for work) is that people have no lives = P


----------



## HottiMegan

Lol that's probably true!


----------



## Fuzzy

And/or need people to join their Cityville so they can complete the Sailboat Hotel... um.. or something.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I gave in and decided to get an electronic cigarette.

I've been mulling over the decision for awhile, and decided it was way more worth it to get the electronic cigarette than to keep smoking anything else. And a friend of a friend in town has a business selling them. Basically he sells them without any retail or mark-up, so it's less than half the price of most places. So I've decided to buy one from him.

Also, I've got complete permission from my mother as she would rather I use that than real cigs or weed.

Now I'm just trying to figure out which flavour would be best. I'm torn between blueberry, cherry, and raspberry. Also possibly Virginia or Virginia Gold, because those taste a LOT like my fave cigs.

2 cigs, 5 cartomizers, and the charger, plus one bottle of flavour, for just 40$  Automatic, black with blue LED light. I'm kind of excited for Monday, now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I would rather vacuum our livingroom 4 times a day, than do the dishes up every night. I still don't know why, lol


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I gave in and decided to get an electronic cigarette.
> 
> I've been mulling over the decision for awhile, and decided it was way more worth it to get the electronic cigarette than to keep smoking anything else. And a friend of a friend in town has a business selling them. Basically he sells them without any retail or mark-up, so it's less than half the price of most places. So I've decided to buy one from him.
> 
> Also, I've got complete permission from my mother as she would rather I use that than real cigs or weed.
> 
> Now I'm just trying to figure out which flavour would be best. I'm torn between blueberry, cherry, and raspberry. Also possibly Virginia or Virginia Gold, because those taste a LOT like my fave cigs.
> 
> 2 cigs, 5 cartomizers, and the charger, plus one bottle of flavour, for just 40$  Automatic, black with blue LED light. I'm kind of excited for Monday, now.


I liked peppermint and their version of Parliament Lights (which I used to smoke) a lot. I used one for a while (from two different companies) but they kept breaking and I got a weird cough so I just dropped it. I quit smoking tobacco over 15 years ago. I loved smoking but was chronically ill so when e-cigs came out I thought it was a safe option for me but it wasn't. I had the blue light too. Mine were chrome. One company I used sold ones with pink LEDs too.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I rode on a motorcycle for the first time in my life tonight.





it...​


WAS...​


AMAZING!!!​


----------



## CarlaSixx

CastingPearls said:


> I liked peppermint and their version of Parliament Lights (which I used to smoke) a lot. I used one for a while (from two different companies) but they kept breaking and I got a weird cough so I just dropped it. I quit smoking tobacco over 15 years ago. I loved smoking but was chronically ill so when e-cigs came out I thought it was a safe option for me but it wasn't. I had the blue light too. Mine were chrome. One company I used sold ones with pink LEDs too.



Sounds like the effects that happen from p.Glycol. They say mixtures that have just that, or are not p.Glycol 400, give bad body effects starting with throat/coughing problems. 

The model I'm getting is an Esco 510-ce2 automatic  I'm pretty excited about it. It's a needle bottle type so it's much better for me when filling it cuz a drop one would end up in a total mess for me. 

I decided to go with blueberry and raspberry for now, and if I like the e-cig, I'll probably get Pall Mall or Virginia Gold, cuz they're close to what I like. (DuMaurier and John Player Special Black). I don't know how they get the tobacco flavour, so I'm a lil iffy on that. But I'll eventually want one tobacco flavour bad enough.

I was gonna get a disposable one first, to see how I liked it. The guy was unfortunately sold out, then mom proposed I just go ahead and get an actual kit cuz it would be so much cheaper than anything else I was already doing. I was SO excited. The only thing that I'm a lil weary is that the disposables are 300mAh and the kit I'm getting is 180mAh. So... not as powerful overall.

But I guess I could always sell off my kit to a friend if I do end up liking the whole e cigarette thing and just get a better one down the line 

------

SMA--->> Yay! Congrats! Gotta love the thrill of motorcycles!!


----------



## AuntHen

IC I need a new car battery :/

I also C that I am *out-of-sorts *this weekend. I feel like Jo from Little Women when she said something along the lines of "I'm restless and just don't fit in with anyone, anywhere". The story of my life  Sigh.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's like 9:30 and feels like 800 o'clock. We had a very draining day. Nothing bad happened but kids and their emotions can be VERY draining.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I just wanted to snooze in bed all day today


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm seriously considering buying things to make my own accessories. I especially can't wait to get some Hemp Twine to make some macrame bracelets!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am utterly pissed off that my mother stayed home from work today. After how bad we've been having of a time, a day off work is a lot of money off ther paycheck. And her reason? She's been burping and farting. I mean, she slept ALL day yesterday except for 2 hours. Plus all day so far today except 2 hours as well. All because when she's at home, that's what she does. 

I'm just frustrated. This also means she isn't going to go out later on tonight although we're in desperate need for groceries and other things were supposed to happen. I swear to God I am NOT having mac n cheese for a third frikkin night in a row!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic i am a little sad and happy at the bittersweet realization that my son Alex starts preschool on Thursday. I thought he'd start next week. Nope! Thursday! We just had the enrollment process appointment today. I am happy he's going to interact with kids and it opens up my day to volunteer at his school and Max's and it gives me the opportunity to go back to school in the spring semester. I'm just kind of sad that i don't have my little bright spot all day every day now. I love that guy so much.


----------



## butch

IC that I love Dolly Parton almost as much as I love chocolate, but her recent face makes me start to wonder if all the folks having plastic surgery to the degree she does (Joan Rivers, Kenny Rogers, etc) aren't in fact robots, cleverly designed to replace the aging stars. I mean, in the clip below, Dolly looks like an animatronic version of herself:

http://jezebel.com/5833230/how-dolly-parton-saved-the-relationship-of-one-gay-couple


----------



## mossystate

I think every smaller ' fa ' needs to say, whenever they choose certain ' healthy ' foods, or go to a gym, etc..." I am not doing this to stay the size I am, I am strictly doing this for my health ".


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC They're talking storms for my area tomorrow afternoon, and I'm trying not to be too excited. (Whenever I get excited for storms, they never hit me!)


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC They're talking storms for my area tomorrow afternoon, and I'm trying not to be too excited. (Whenever I get excited for storms, they never hit me!)



I love storms. Living in California, storms are rare. We had a lot this year which I've never seen in the 20 years I've lived here. Midwestern storms rule!  I hope you get your storms


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I hope I do, too! Thing is, they're talking 100mph winds, and large hail, and possibly 3inches of rain an hour. ( o ) ___ ( o );;


----------



## ConnieLynn

IC that I bought a new laptop this weekend and realized that it is the first computer I've ever purchased for myself. Made me feel like I've been a kept woman all these years when it comes to computers.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> I hope I do, too! Thing is, they're talking 100mph winds, and large hail, and possibly 3inches of rain an hour. ( o ) ___ ( o );;



That sure sounds like tornado weather, lol. Around here, people would be stacking up supplies in case there was a tornado. But usually around here, tornadoes start happening at just above 60mph.


----

IC I picked up my electronic cigarettes today and I LOVE them! I got my blueberry and raspberry. The blueberry is amazing. Tastes like a freshly baked blueberry pie. The raspberry is okay but something's missing to make it awesome. I can't wait to try more flavours!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

That's what kind of gets my adrenaline going, the threat of tornadoes. I hate that I get excited about it, because I know it kills people and destroys homes and it's just.. I don't even know.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Lol. I getcha  I wanted to be a storm chaser when I was younger. Was totally obsessed with tornados. Wanted to take a vacation in Tornado Alley, lol.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I love sitting on the porch and watching storms head in, especially when it's tornado weather and the sky changes color and the trees and grass look bright green.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I made this in total boredom for another forum I recently joined... and I was very bored.







Also... I'm a lil wary of going to group tomorrow. I don't think I'll be having fun. :huh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My friends hypocrisy drives me crazy sometimes. I mean, really, it's okay for you to slap your boyfriend, in play, but it's not okay for him to slap you in play? Jeebus Pryce.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Still didn't talk about what I planned to talk about in group  

Also... I think there's something wrong with my electronic cigarette  One of them tastes like burnt marshmallow while the other tastes just fine  Burnt marshmallow is rather harsh when you inhale that kind of scent.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I can't wait to eat tacos.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Some creepy guy from HS IMs me constantly, telling me how pretty and smart I am. I'd defriend him, but his wife and I are pretty good friends.

I wonder if a fake facebook boyfriend would make him go away.


----------



## danielson123

IC that my cousin is bringing his girlfriend home tomorrow from college (I'll be at his house the whole time) and I wish that I had somebody with me to make it less 'third-wheelie' and awkward for me.


----------



## Blackjack

Can I just say how much I hate that fucking saying "Once you go big, you never go twig"?

I get that people like catchy phrases, ones that rhyme or are alliterative, or are a spin on other well-known catchphrases. But this ones even worse to me than a lot of the rest because not only does it state that fat people are better partners for anyone than thin ones (which is an entirely subjective judgement and my friend is certainly not interested in fat women like I am) it outright insults smaller bodies.

FAT ACCEPTANCE: YOURE DOING IT WRONG

(Copy-pasted from my Tumblr, but I figure I can vent here, too.)


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I cried like a little baby for a good ten minutes after i got to the car after dropping Alex off for his first day of preschool. I'm such a wuss.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Very well-said, Beej, and agreed. Rep.


----------



## Blackjack

Not gonna lie, I'm a bit worried about Irene up here. I'm far from the coast, but if the winds get strong enough there's plenty of trees around that can most certainly do damage.


----------



## CarlaSixx

So... it looks like I have a date on Monday. 

Hope it actually happens. We've put it off for awhile so we'll see if he shows up, lol.

But as we were planning, I remembered I already had a plan on Monday... to go to the Pride flag raising at City Hall for Pride Week in my city. So I told him, and he said he would go to it with me, and then we'd go grab a coffee together  

I like that this time we planned for no expectations except a good chat, a short walk, and some coffee. So if anything fun happens, it'll be spur of the moment, which makes the day a lot less nerve-wracking 

Gawd I hope this day happens. It's something I've been needing for awhile. So it'll be a really welcome change of pace.


----------



## Donna

Blackjack said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm a bit worried about Irene up here. I'm far from the coast, but if the winds get strong enough there's plenty of trees around that can most certainly do damage.



You all don't get too many storms up that way, so it can be very worrysome. If they tell you to evacuate, go. Don't wait, just go. If you don't have to evacuate, just be prepared--cash, water, medications, non-perishable food, battery powered radio, pet food, important papers in plastic bags or some kind of waterproof container, etc. 

As for the trees, prune them as best you can now and clear up any debris. I have seen hurricane force winds put a small tree branch through the side of a concrete block house. The older the trees are, the deeper the roots so hopefully you won't have an issue with them toppling.

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC my fingers are really starting to hurt. I have been doing a lot of embroidery on my crazy quilt project and my fingers weren't prepared for all this needle work. I'm excited that i'm getting that much closer to having my project finished  (I started it spring of 2010 and put it away until spring of this year)


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm selling my car on Monday. I'm a little sad because she's been my baby for 5 years. I just paid her off in July. But because of financial reasons, I need to sell her. The car isn't even that spectacular but it's MINE. It was the first car I've actually OWNED and paid for by myself. Now I'm selling it and taking back the SUV that I bought with my ex. He's been driving it even after we broke up 9 months ago. I'm finally severing the last tie with him by taking back the truck. 


I also C that I'm playing words with friends with a semi-famous comedian (Nate Dern). I'm kinda excited about it even though he's not that big of a deal.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm quite nervous about my upcoming date. We didn't officially set a place and time to meet... I just mentionned wanting to go to the flag ceremony that's at 1pm, then going for coffee... but I don't know if we're meeting there or what.


----------



## KittyKitten

I miss Nutty so much; what a sweet poster!


----------



## penguin

IC that I had an awesome time with friends last night.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that im pleased i just got some potentially good news (insight) about returning to my job after an extended absence, given the circumstances. Its still a possible "no," but i confirmed i have a decent shot. By no means guaranteed, but, still... i can do it.  *prays*


----------



## CarlaSixx

Looks like my day is going to be boring tomorrow.

Guy never confirmed anything. Doubt he will before tomorrow. So I just give up. Gonna stay home.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> Looks like my day is going to be boring tomorrow.
> 
> Guy never confirmed anything. Doubt he will before tomorrow. So I just give up. Gonna stay home.


I'm sorry to hear that, that sucks D:


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> IC last night in my dream someone spent ages kissing, sucking and nibbling on my neck and it was wonderful. I don't remember who it was, but all day I've been wanting to fool around and have someone do that.



Woo-hoo!, Oh my, I'd love to have the starring role in someone's dream like that one!:happy:


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> I love sitting on the porch and watching storms head in, especially when it's tornado weather and the sky changes color and the trees and grass look bright green.



Please forgive me, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## CarlaSixx

...An then epic sad face.


----------



## Amatrix

I confess I cried more when I found out I couldn't get my Warcraft 2 cd to play then when I was last dumped. 
I definitely yelled more when I was dumped though.:happy:

I also confess this weekend I went a _little_ crazy... and not like on a spending spree for makeup crazy... but balls out/drinking until the sun came up/having a heart to heart with a stripper/and ending up with more money then when I left crazy.

I confess I am back, and it feels great.:wubu:


Oh and I also confess I have 2 jobs, awesome health insurance, a permit to drive, school and a nest egg for a new car... I did this with a little support from people who actually love me. I can move mountains and cross rivers in 5 months, and I *know* the bridges I burned will light the way forward. Looking back and lol-ing.


----------



## danielson123

IC that it's the first day of classes at the university that kicked me out last semester, and I'm on campus because I have nothing else to do. Awkward...


----------



## Surlysomething

Amatrix said:


> I *know* the bridges I burned will light the way forward.


 
Love that! Way to go, chickie...it's nice to reap the rewards of hard work.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I had a lot of nightmares last night. Made for a bad night sleep. I think it has to do with Max being sick and his darned surgery not healing up well. 6 weeks post op and i still have to do wound care. I guess after 17 procedures, he was bound to have one not be such a breeze recovery wise. I am soo looking forward to my long weekend in Tahoe next month.


----------



## Scorsese86

I took the bus from my mom's place and to my apartment last night. I brought with me two movies from my room there, one was an old Norwegian horror film, the other one was _Last Tango in Paris_. I saw the horror film.

IC I would feel uncomfortable watching _Last Tango in Paris_ on my computer on a bus ride.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm glad I didn't go out today. Wouldve been an epic waste of effort.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Oops. Never mind.


----------



## ConnieLynn

imfree said:


> Please forgive me, I couldn't help myself.



Haven't heard that in ages


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> Haven't heard that in ages



Haha!, question is...d'jre like all that lightning I found you?


----------



## Rowan

I confess that my life has been beyond busy, hence my abscence, and I also confess that seeing a preview for the new show on TLC about plus size women that actually seems positive for a change, brought me back...even if only for a few minutes since its a work night and I have to be up earlier than I need to be to run errands...


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm addicted to my Personal Vaporiser. 

Aka: my e-cigarette.

Not overly addicted, but at night, it's now part of my relax ritual.

But I'm sooooo sick of the flavours I have already.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My brain is working against me.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I can hardly wait until next month to escape for a long weekend in Tahoe to bask in the warm love of my parents. I miss them so much! I hate living 2000 miles apart.


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that I finally get why some people are "friends first, then _maybe_ possible dating" when it comes to romance.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I'm wearing the cutest dress I've ever owned... and I've spent most of the day sleeping. :huh:


----------



## CastingPearls

I left him. I'm finally free.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> I left him. I'm finally free.


 

:bow:

Way to go, Lainey! I know it's been a long, painful, bumpy road. Onward and upward from here on, lady!


----------



## CarlaSixx

So very proud of you, Lainey!!! ((((hugs))))


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> I left him. I'm finally free.



Sending you lots of love and support!


----------



## Saoirse

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm addicted to my Personal Vaporiser.
> 
> Aka: my e-cigarette.
> 
> Not overly addicted, but at night, it's now part of my relax ritual.
> 
> But I'm sooooo sick of the flavours I have already.



A friend of mine has been smoking one for a while now. He absolutely LOVES it. And hes a wicked tech geek, so he has them hooked up all over his place. Believe it or not, I find his e-cig wicked sexy. Watching him smoke it is a wicked turn on (it helps that we've bumped uglies a few times). One time, I left a shirt at his place and the next time I went over, he was wearing it, smoking away. I took that shirt home and wore it for days, just to smell the vapor. 





Uhmmmmm IC that I could've gotten laid twice in the past few nights... but I decided not to go for it! Im very proud of myself


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> I left him. I'm finally free.



You deserve to be with someone who loves you. I'm happy to see that you're out of that bad relationship.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm being a total dork and looking for some cool HP quotes. And maybe make stencils out of them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC today was a teary day, and for the most part it wasn't even at times that called for me to be. 

Like when I took my brother to the movies [yay free movies for customer appreciation week!] to see Kungfu Panda 2 [Good Movie] I'm so freaking weird.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think the older I get the more cynical I become


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I am lonely and very tired of being single...four years alone is quite enough


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I was looking through the threads on Dims to find the "funny fat sayings to put on a t-shirt" thread (something like that, anyway) cuz I was looking to actually do that... but after searching 20 pages of stuff... I gave up 

Maybe I'll just do some fandom design instead.


----------



## spiritangel

IC watching rom coms and just chilling is exactly what I need at pressent


----------



## Gingembre

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I was looking through the threads on Dims to find the "funny fat sayings to put on a t-shirt" thread (something like that, anyway) cuz I was looking to actually do that... but after searching 20 pages of stuff... I gave up
> 
> Maybe I'll just do some fandom design instead.



Found it


----------



## CarlaSixx

Ooooh! Thank youuuu! :kiss2:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I'm okay with it, but I'm not okay with it. I understand and accept it, but I'm far from happy about it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel like I've been so busy! It's nice, but kind of annoying too. For example? It's 6:30am and I have like... 45 minutes to find a grungy outfit so I can help my friend move the last of her furniture out of her old apartment. [Then I'm going to help her clean said old apartment up] ---- I'm not a morning person! This is way too early for this crap.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am sick of hearing about 9/11.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Today I Saw the funniest sign I've seen in a _loooong_ time. It said *"Love thy neighbor, but don't get caught"* .. !

I also confess, I found out someone jack'd my sled from my friends shed. I'd had that stupid kid sled since I was like 13 but that's totally not the point! Asshole Hoodlums >;o


----------



## Mishty

IC I got stoned, and carried away and "liked" about a million things on someones FB page. He's gonna think I'm stalking him :doh: (which I am, but now there is PROOF)


----------



## Heyyou

IC that ive been having a major Aspergian meltdown for the past two days going on three, and i am soing my best to come out of it in one piece.

I also C that.. I am a full-blown High Functioning Aspergian. I know for a fact some people (including those i have rubbed the wrong way) did not know this.

For those that dont know about Aspergers.. 

1) Ask Shosh, her faily member has it too (If she cares to share, idk)
and 2) I have full-blown Asperger's, High-Functioning. Makes it hard to do certain things sometimes. http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/bhcarticles.nsf/pages/Asperger_syndrome_and_adults 

- affects how the brain processes information. People with Asperger syndrome have a wide range of strengths, weaknesses, skills and difficulties. 


*Common characteristics include difficulty in forming friendships, communication difficulties (such as a tendency to take things literally), and an inability to understand social rules and body language. Asperger syndrome is also known as As...perger Disorder. 

Although Asperger syndrome cannot be cured, appropriate intervention and experience can help individuals to develop skills, compensatory strategies and help build up coping skills. Social skills training, which teaches individuals how to behave in different social situations, is often considered to be of great value to people with Asperger syndrome.*\

Thank you for your understanding, my meltdown isnt quite over yet.. stemming the tide. Thx


----------



## Heyyou

Mishty said:


> IC I got stoned, and carried away and "liked" about a million things on someones FB page. He's gonna think I'm stalking him :doh: (which I am, but now there is PROOF)



IC that this, too, has happened in my Aspergian meltdown. :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Heyyou, I always had a feeling you had Aspergers, but I just thought it was inappropriate to ask. Your behaviour is much like someone who used to be a friend of mine.


For reference... He's quick to obsess completely over something. Becoming an uber geek often.
He's very socially inept.
Has absolutely no interest in sex, but does find people attractive.
He's also very random. But because he obsesses quickly, he also absorbs info like a nut.
Among other things... but just referencing things.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a nephew with Aspergers. He just turned 13 and it's pretty hard on him. Being a broody teenager doesn't help matters but he gets pretty sad knowing that he's different now that he's older. He is in many gifted programs at school which helps keep him occupied. Most of my family suspects that my youngest son probably has Aspergers due to many of the same quirks my nephew had at that age. He's too young to diagnose yet.


----------



## Heyyou

HottiMegan said:


> I have a nephew with Aspergers. He just turned 13 and it's pretty hard on him. Being a broody teenager doesn't help matters but he gets pretty sad knowing that he's different now that he's older. He is in many gifted programs at school which helps keep him occupied. Most of my family suspects that my youngest son probably has Aspergers due to many of the same quirks my nephew had at that age. He's too young to diagnose yet.



Ms Megan, when i was 13 i was the same way! I had no friends, and i always enjoyed the "smart kids" programs at school. I didnt have a normal life, my pets were everything (they still are.) At age 17 or just shy, i had a near-death experience that would have killed most people... and no, sorry, im not saying what it is. I went to college when i was 19 and left after 9 months (with a partial scholarship and being Valedictorian at my NY State high school, and with a GPA of 3.7) because it was hard for me to focus, and i was also bored in class. I never opened a book, got those grades, got a "C" on an English paper on purpose in ENGL108, and was more worried about my Volkswagen Jetta than my clothes, though i had nice ones and $5000 cash (for 4 months) at that time. (Then a Caprice T-boned me on the driver's side. I was fine. My jetta was.. but entry and exit were possible passenger side only! Well-made car. My family stole it. I hate them for that :doh

They told me i had everything from Tourettes, ADD, OCD, ADHD, Manic this-and-that, and then they put me on a bunch of meds that it says in my Police Report were responsible for my near-death experience. (Read between the lines here, and add a loud "BOOOOM". Thats all im saying about that, maybe ever. And yes, im perfectly fine, except for a scar.. think Frankenstein meets John Travolta in Face/Off-cutting-off-his-face-with-a-piece-of-glass-before-he-gets-captured-as-Sean-Archer-like scar.)

Now im 29, and things are.. more or less the same. If i hadnt been so skillfully conned by certain criminal elements, id probably be doing really really good right now. It just adds to the inward inflection of "God, heyyou, you are really messed up you cant get it right, can you. WHY did you do that. Now you owe THIS state too. And look, they locked you up this summer because of unpaid fines, brought you all that way.. and now you owe more. Wowza!" - it just adds to that.

My life is a "perfect storm" right now, and i thank all those with good advice, including those that were helpful on certain posts and now i hope will remain that way. TY!


----------



## spiritangel

I have a cousin with it and the lead singer of Aussie group the vines has it as well.

Also a friend who is a talented photographer here is a link to her blog it may help you as she is very forthright and honest about her day to day coping and struggles

https://shorthanddash.wordpress.com/2011/09/03/im-tired/ 



IC I am totally getting my bling on my rhinestone setter is working and I am looking around my house thinking about exactly what I can bling!!! this is including underwear, jeans, lingerie and many other things I want to be surrounded by sparkly stuff


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I seriously want to open up a "Throwback Club" It would play music from the 80's to early 2000's.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Being in insane debt and broke REALLY sucks


----------



## Shosh

Heyyou said:


> IC that this, too, has happened in my Aspergian meltdown. :doh:



The interesting thing about Aspergers is that while those effected by it have a lot of difficulty in terms of social interaction with others, and an inability to gage how others are feeling, their individual character can shine through.
I have had moments where I have seen that with my brother, moments when he laughs and becomes very animated and it is almost as if the Aspergers is not there.
This is what I mean when I say that having Aspergers is only one part of who you are.


----------



## Lovelyone

HottiMegan said:


> I have a nephew with Aspergers. He just turned 13 and it's pretty hard on him. Being a broody teenager doesn't help matters but he gets pretty sad knowing that he's different now that he's older. He is in many gifted programs at school which helps keep him occupied. Most of my family suspects that my youngest son probably has Aspergers due to many of the same quirks my nephew had at that age. He's too young to diagnose yet.



I have a niece who is 12 1/2 years old. The doctors told us that she is a high functioning autistic with aspergers. She is totally anti-social, has no friends other than her sister and cousins, prefers to be alone, takes things literally, reacts to you depending on what your facial expression is, finds vulgar disgusting things to be funny, and has an outlandish temper which has gotten her into hot water for hitting people in our family, teachers, police officers,and other students. 
She can tell you EVERYTHING there is to know about horses including which ones have won the triple crown, how many hands high they stand, what injuries they have had in their lives, and what body markings they all have ...but she cannot tell you what twelve minus six is. 
She's been put in special education classes, sent to facilities for troubled children, etc. It took the medical professionals 11 years to decide that she was autistic and get her on the right track education-wise. It's been a long hard road for we who have to deal with her mood swings and temper tantrums but now that she's on the right medication she is doing astoundingly well. I pray that your son doesn't have it but if he does, I pray that they diagnose it early.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that i have caught a borderline Facebook stalker.. and its a "between 45 and 50 y/o woman!"  Im being polite at this time, taking 10 minutes of replying to let her know im not IGNORING her.. but its been 12 hours and ive had a laptop whose battery discharged all the way and i dont have Facebook on Blackberry.. i have no issue explaining things about me, i know some people flatly refuse to explain anthing going on with them... but its my first Facebook stalker... i took 15 minutes posting on wall AND Inboxing the person the most kind, yet strong, explanation of how they truly, truly are ok and im seriously not ignoring them (or i would have unfriended them, _without blocking_ and .. its a lot like CarlaSizz had but this is the second pushing third consecutive day in a row of this exchange between myself anf the other person, who -now- feels like im not talking to her because (get this) "I posted on one of my Australian friend's wall RE: Aspergers and not hers." Umm, "Woo-hoo woo-hoo-hoo?" I mean, im sorry even to say "One of my Australian friends" this is on Facebook i want to respect that person's privacy, but its one of the best add requests to be granted on my Facebook and... im being polite. VERY polite, to this person. I wanted to confess the stalker i have received here because those things usually tend to end in one of two ways.. THEY cool it, YOu unfriend THEM, or THEY unfriend YOU. 

IC, this is the first time ive ever had one of these. I think im doing quite well, im just statign facts, being polite.. and also doing my best not to get upset at the UNTRUE accusation that im "ignoring" someone after 12 hours on the road with a dead battery, after i thanked and replied on their wall regarding my disclosure that im having a bigger problem than i thought i could with my Aspergers... i almost think they are kind of being toolishly obtuse in the situation, but i was polite very much in there.

(Im opening up about my Facebook.. if anone wants ot view the exchange, PM me. Thanks!)


----------



## Saoirse

My fuck buddy likes to message me at 2am... when I'm sleeping. IC its pissing me off that I could've been getting down and dirty almost every night this week. He better be ready for the weekend dammit.


----------



## Heyyou

Shosh said:


> The interesting thing about Aspergers is that while those effected by it have a lot of difficulty in terms of social interaction with others, and an inability to gage how others are feeling, their individual character can shine through.
> I have had moments where I have seen that with my brother, moments when he laughs and becomes very animated and it is almost as if the Aspergers is not there.
> This is what I mean when I say that having Aspergers is only one part of who you are.



I really do feel better today than yesterday!  I can tell you that i received confirmation from a friend that she understood what was happening... wasnt mad at me... and all is better now, on a sunny day, headed to Florida!  (Business trip, you could call it.) I still think about a lot of things from the Internet al day, and it is hard to prioritize (examples: Why am i thinkng of what is and isnt on my Facebook page while im at work? or, Why am i stuck on ertain things, why can i not bring myself to do some things i must do in my life? or, Why do i let one person bother me so much, why do i still think about if i can be friends with her when she rudely lied and dismissed me 6 months ago yet she is on the board every other day now, what is up with that? I just recenty decided to muse if it was me or her.. and i can only conclude it was her.. this is different person.. these things DO confuse me.)

If i am driving a car, most any car preferrably a nice one, and the radio is on, i can be as happy as any other and i can be on top of my game and the most competent person ever. Its how i got hired, and i must now fight for my job back.. how i got my room, and i can only pray for mercy now... and sometimes i even question things i KNOW to be true, in this case, my religion (Christianity.) Someone somewhere has just been playing my brain for almost three days like a video game. Its a lot better today, but.. these ups and downs? I heard someone say a few days ago (on here) "Im sick of being lonely and i want to not be alone anymore," well not only that with me (same person as Paragraph 2 lol) but i also want to return to the semblance of normal life i had before May 27th, this year. 

IC, we are in Georgia now. 



Lovelyone said:


> I have a niece who is 12 1/2 years old. *The doctors told us that she is a high functioning autistic with aspergers. She is totally anti-social, has no friends other than her sister and cousins, prefers to be alone, takes things literally, reacts to you depending on what your facial expression is, finds vulgar disgusting things to be funny, and has an outlandish temper which has gotten her into hot water for hitting people in our family, teachers, police officers,and other students.*
> She can tell you EVERYTHING there is to know about horses including which ones have won the triple crown, how many hands high they stand, what injuries they have had in their lives, and what body markings they all have ...but she cannot tell you what twelve minus six is.
> She's been put in special education classes, sent to facilities for troubled children, etc. It took the medical professionals 11 years to decide that she was autistic and get her on the right track education-wise. It's been a long hard road for we who have to deal with her mood swings and temper tantrums but now that she's on the right medication she is doing astoundingly well. I pray that your son doesn't have it but if he does, I pray that they diagnose it early.



That is very high-functioning. I am the same way: "High Functioning." Ive talked with "psychologists" who told me they thought this within 30 or 40 minutes of a half-hour session, just by hearing me talk and watching me express myself. I can be disinterested, intense, funny, passionate, and unfortunately a bit of an ass, im sure. Its all wrapped into one. I think i AM somewhat anti-social.. is that why i sometimes pursue those that are anti-social as well?  My friends are my cats, nobody else, really. And im not ashamed of that, though i know i want "human" friends.

I also take things literally, and i chave been known to be able to look at a picture of someone and tell you about their personality.. and, more often than not, be correct. (For good or bad.) The parti cant figure out is why i cant follow my own advice, in terms of pursuing "desirabe" and "undesirable" friends or people i want to be friends with, and would rather (sometimes at least) get into verbal fights with people who usually start by being jackasses and insulting me about something you would think they would respect, but still, that just sets of World War 3 until one of us is gone and its usualy me. Now, why do i do that? (Ive also been known to end up in police cars over being "bizarre," stupid, impulsize.. sometimes. That part of me hasnt happened sinc 2007, and my troubles with the law now are all 3+ years old, and all over unpaid traffic tickets and money. Fact.) - And guess what? I still drive. Indiana to Birmingham, AL with two hitchhiker passengers, did it for fre.. Drove back up to Ohio, gave plasma, and drove back.. then BACK to Indianapolis, January 2010, to celebrate my new transmission.. all with a license that MAY have been suspended, and probably is now, because i have no money, while certain people that have all the money they can want and make $15 an hour OR MORE complain they cant pay their bills, and still find ways to talk down to you, and they do, if you let them, which is talking to them. Fact (to me.)

Im also thinking about just going ahead and removing this crazy person on FB before she has a chance to respond, she has offended me by (please follow its a little tricky but its all true) making me think she has already made up her mind to think that i dont want to talk to her, when in reality i took a couple days break from specifically Facebook for various reasons, i got back on and i saw ~10 comments THAT PART WAS FINE but then i saw a part of "why are you ignoring me" and i was thinking... "ok allow me to explain" i assured HER that it wasnt her(and it wasnt, this week is amazing we going from NJ to FL and we are neglecting certain obligations even up there to do it because its the only time we can. Mom has to fight for Unemployment from her RN job of 20 years they trying to not give it to her, etc) anwyays so i took as sigh.. thought all was well, THEN drama kicked up "elsewheres on the Internet" which took my time up for a day or two before i got rid of that ill-fitting jigsaw puzzle piece (no porn board for me, thats the bottom line, and its a good thing too, and yes you read right i didnt say "BBW" board i said "porn" board, ok, big difference, to me at least) so now i got it all again at around 11PM since i woke up at 6AM this morning and saw it all again.. as if i didnt say anything just YESTERDAY. *I need your advice on that, should i just block the person so i dont have to hear anythign else nutty whenever she dcided to jump back on Facebook, message with her friends as normal, then get on my case for things that didnt even HAPPEN? We have a nutty 29 y/o woman harassing me on Facebook, and "me" is an Aspergian im taking the first step to finally open up i have been blessed with two good friends from Australia on Facebook as a result i thank God for them. Should i just go ahead and block the loon? I feel a little bad, i dont want to, but if you were to see the exchange, or wished to do so, please PM me.. ? I cant just "block" someone, some peopel its their first action that to me seems dismissive but in this case, i think i might actually have to? Please let me know, the Mifi is on passing x 87 "Coastal Highway" we in GA probably gonna be in Jacksonville around 12. Thanks!*

Hmm, IC.. the battery is working good today! Mifi too


----------



## Heyyou

IC, i went ahead and did this, in regards to the Facebook situation:

Firstly, i went to her wall and posted on top of the length i had to take 15 minutes to type: ".. Update: 10:14AM. Alright, i have thought about it and i think im going to have to go ahead and do something.. i have explained to you, in great detail, what is and isnt happening, so you will be my first. I hope you will be able to read all this after i do what i ned to do, but otherwise the actions you set in place will be taking mental energy away as you know at this point i am a High-Functioning Aspergian, and i need alll the energy and focus i can have today since ill be in FL in ~2 hours so, +its 10:15 now and i need to be on my "A"-game, as i know i can be. I hope you can see what it took me just about almost 15 minutes to type to you, i dont need that in my life right now. Thank you. 10:16AM."

Then, i pressed a button on Facebook, the first time i have ever done so and it was hard to do, that made the screen say this: "****** ******* has been blocked. You can edit your block list in your privacy settings.

Learn more about how to handle harassment in our Family Safety Center.
Give us feedback to let us know how we are doing."

IC that i did this so i can have all the mental energy i can, to do well today. it was still a bit hard to do.


----------



## rockhound225

I confess that even more than a year after the incident, a year of silence and not talking, I still think about you every day and am reminded how I have let the fire of our friendship slowly dim and die...

I also confess that I hope that something might arise from the ashes, like a pheonix, beautiful and new...


----------



## NewfieGal

They say confession is good for the soul lol soooo... IC that the single life isn't all that bad but being a part of a duo can be much better (sometimes being single is better than dealing with idiots) I also confess to feeling lonely but have found Dims helps wonderfully the people here are great!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC my suicidal feelings came back. 

Honestly, I don't know what to do about it anymore.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think I need to start hanging out with my _one_ single friend right now, since my other friends leave me with that "Third wheel" feeling. >.<


----------



## Heyyou

CarlaSixx said:


> IC my suicidal feelings came back.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what to do about it anymore.



Whatever you do, PLEASE dont do it!!!!! I tried it in 1999 with one of these and im still here... but please, i pray, dont do it.. PM me, i am available to help....


----------



## snuggletiger

CarlaSixx said:


> IC my suicidal feelings came back.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what to do about it anymore.



Seriously Carla, find a therapist, a hotline, something.


----------



## Heyyou

snuggletiger said:


> Seriously Carla, find a therapist, a hotline, something.



+1

IC Ive attempted it before.

Please, please... dont do it. 

Im here for you. Im sure your DIMS friend are, too! Please PM, call, txt, IM, DM, BBM, chirp, whatever.. *someone.* Life is too good.. you can get past this. 

Dont do it for me, do it for you. Please!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CarlaSixx said:


> IC my suicidal feelings came back.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what to do about it anymore.



Call somebody, now. Hotline, therapist, random person on the internet, it doesn't matter, just call them.

And Hugs!


----------



## Jes

It's my Mom's birthday today--she's in her 70s, and I confess that I'm glad she's still around and that I make her proud. It's a good feeling. Now I have to go home and give her a call!


----------



## Heyyou

> Originally Posted by CarlaSixx
> IC my suicidal feelings came back.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what to do about it anymore.





Diana_Prince245 said:


> Call somebody, now. Hotline, therapist, random person on the internet, it doesn't matter, just call them.
> 
> And Hugs!



*+1000!

CALL Someone! Carla, praying for you! Whatever you do, suicide survivor here. DONT do it!!!*


----------



## CarlaSixx

Trust me, I've attempted it more than once in the past and failed.

There is a hotline for my area, but as soon as you say something, they shove you right into lockdown at the psych ward for at least 2 weeks. I refuse to call the hotline or even actually tell a therapist the extent because I know this will happen. It's happened to me before, so I refuse to go back.

Also, all the therapists in my city are over capacity for clients. I'm actually on a waiting list that's at least 3 months long. 

I'm just so over this life. I want a new one or none at all.


----------



## Heyyou

CarlaSixx said:


> Trust me, I've attempted it more than once in the past and failed.
> 
> There is a hotline for my area, but as soon as you say something, they shove you right into lockdown at the psych ward for at least 2 weeks. I refuse to call the hotline or even actually tell a therapist the extent because I know this will happen. It's happened to me before, so I refuse to go back.
> 
> Also, all the therapists in my city are over capacity for clients. I'm actually on a waiting list that's at least 3 months long.
> 
> I'm just so over this life. *I want a new one* or none at all.



.... and you can make a new one!!!! See that rifle i posted? The one called a Ruger 96/22 that looks like this i didnt put a IMG pic up because its very in-your-face as to what it looks like? . THAT one put a bulelt through my head, February 5, 1999. I would have had a police report to produce but it was discarded along with all of my possessions sometime this month...

I am starting from scratch. YOU CAN TOO!!

I beg, here, in St Augustine FL hotel room, that you please _please_ go talk to someone.. go to a bar.. get as drunk as you can... do anything, but dont attempt it yet another time. if i can come back from a bullet upwards through skull (i am sure you will appreciate my realism, i know youa re in a dark place im being real with mine..) ... then you can too.

Please, talk to a friend about it. I respect your distrust of the authorities, i was jailed the whole summer and had my profitable, promsiing new FL life taken away, over routine traffic stop and erroneous computer records, by two VERY zealous police officers. Why, even today i saw the same guy behind a car in the same spot. Three months later. At the same moment we passed King St. I see.

Please.. do it for you, not for us. gAnd for your friends, that you love.. do it for them, too.

Please.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Getting a new life, starting form scratch... it's impossible. I have too many things tying me down. I've looked into it, and it's just not possible.

And getting drunk is impossible. I would die from alcohol poisoning before even feeling the least bit drunk.


----------



## Chimpi

CarlaSixx said:


> Trust me, I've attempted it more than once in the past and failed.
> 
> There is a hotline for my area, but as soon as you say something, they shove you right into lockdown at the psych ward for at least 2 weeks. I refuse to call the hotline or even actually tell a therapist the extent because I know this will happen. It's happened to me before, so I refuse to go back.
> 
> Also, all the therapists in my city are over capacity for clients. I'm actually on a waiting list that's at least 3 months long.
> 
> *I'm just so over this life. I want a new one or none at all.*



Feelings such as this really suck. It's hard sometimes to see life day after day as the same, monotone shit you've been doing every other day.
Sorry you're so down. 
I hope you get any help you can get and find a way out of your moods/depression soon enough.


----------



## cinnamitch

CarlaSixx said:


> Getting a new life, starting form scratch... it's impossible. I have too many things tying me down. I've looked into it, and it's just not possible.
> 
> And getting drunk is impossible. I would die from alcohol poisoning before even feeling the least bit drunk.



Find a good friend to talk to. Sometimes it just helps to unload and know someone is listening. I understand your hesitance with the counseling and such but do talk to someone. Your life has value and never think that ending it is the best thing to do. Pain will pass, the darkness will go away, it takes time and sometimes that time seems too long but please trust that it can get better. Hugs to you. If you do not have anyone to talk to, please message me. I can be a long distance shoulder to cry on and rage with.


----------



## Heyyou

Carla, we are here for you. Please do whatever you feel the most confortable in doing to talk to _someone._ Even a cat or something! I do hope you get through this ok.. the fact we survuved our attempts is testament to something greater. 

I am only relating my experience and sincere belief, but this issue is serious. You werent created to go out that way!


----------



## imfree

CarlaSixx said:


> IC my suicidal feelings came back.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what to do about it anymore.



Please Carla, look inside yourself and find the strength to go on. I went through a deep, suicidal depression, myself, when I was only 14. I don't have a lot of good advice, as fate intervened with me. Surviving an accidental contact with enough electricity to kill me during an electrical experiment gave me a sense of "being spared". That sense of being spared caused me to pick up and move on with life. I have a son and have touched many lives in those years I've been given. You deserve to live!


----------



## HottiMegan

Carla, I do hope you can get through this down-ness. I have a lot of thoughts like this that scare the crap out of me. I have never followed through. Came really close. I hope you find something to live for.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks, everyone. I do hope some kind of turn around happens. I'm just struggling with the How.

I did have a little something brighten my night... I got my Pottermore email  But I can't access the site because my computer SUCKS.


----------



## Jes

I confess my Dad has apps. HE HAS APPS. Even I don't have apps.


----------



## CleverBomb

Jes said:


> I confess my Dad has apps. HE HAS APPS. Even I don't have apps.


Droid Does.

Hmmn. Cybernetic female deer. 
Very _Blade Runner_-esque.

-Rusty
Now with Honeycomb


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Amatrix said:


> I confess I cried more when I found out I couldn't get my Warcraft 2 cd to play then when I was last dumped.
> I definitely yelled more when I was dumped though.:happy:



Wait. Is Warcraft 2 really so old that it won't play right on a modern Windows rig?

You might want to look into DOSBox. (It's a free MS-DOS emulator. I've had to use it for a few really old games.)


----------



## HottiMegan

BOY am I tired tonight. I did a lot of walking and my big body isn't used to it. To top it off it reached around 110 today. I was sweating buckets. I drank a ton of water but still got a little less hydrated than i like. IC I want fall weather already!! This heat is ridiculous!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I and my friends saw a poster today that said there's going to be a big showing of Rocky Horror Picture Show this month on the 24th! I'm so freaking psyched! We're all gonna go, there's gonna be singing and dancing and a costume contest and and and zomfg!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I dont know how you go from I want you to be my baby mamma to sorry we are just friends atm I truly have no idea or words to explain


----------



## goofy girl

IC that while NOTHING should surprise me anymore, I can't believe people find a way to take the fun out of something as simple as a "pics of you" thread....


----------



## Mishty

IC I feel like havin' a crush on the same man for four years makes me a stalker. Doesn't mean I'm gonna stop,though.


----------



## danielson123

I confess that later tonight, I will attempt to do the most important thing I have ever done in my life so far. I am so incredibly scared, but I have come to the realization that no matter how it turns out, good or bad, it is something that I have needed to do for a very long time. Whatever the outcome, I will have closure, and as long as I don't chicken out, after tonight, my life will be changed forever. I am asking all of you for your well wishes and support, as I am sure I will need them.

Tonight, I am going to a friend of mine's for a party. I have known her since the beginning of high school, over 6 years now, and ever since I first saw her, I have never seen a girl that even comes close to competing with her. No girl has ever captured my attention anything like she has. We became very good friends starting in 11th grade, and I learned very quickly that who she is far and wide outshines what she looks like. She is the most wonderfully beautiful person I have ever met, and I believe ever will meet.

Over the next year and a half, we became much closer. She would call me on the phone each and every night, and I would just listen to her talk for 1-2 hours and just be enthralled in everything she said. We were doing things on weekends with my cousin and his girlfriend, we went out to eat, studied together, went to movies, but the subject of boyfriend-girlfriend never came up. She flirted, but I was 16 going on 17 at the time and not at all mature or confident in myself to reciprocate much. I was just too nervous, and relied on picking on her playfully to stabilize my emotions I suppose. Everybody understood just fine. Her female friends would ask me whenever she wasn't in school where she was, as they all knew I was the person she spent the most time with and talked to most. 

Then in my senior year of high school, suddenly an old friend of her's declares his feelings for her, and she reciprocates. They went to prom together. All of our friends called them the 'perfect couple'. I fade into the background. I quit talking to her and almost everybody else. (A lot of that also had to do with a tragedy in my family going on at the time, that doesn't really pertain to this story, but let's just say it was bad enough to shake me to my core.) I graduated high school with a few teachers as my only friends. Before school ended, she tried giving me notes asking what was wrong. (She knew I was upset about her relationship, but she also knew there was something bad going on with my family, and she wanted to know what.) I ignored calls and texts. I listened to tear-filled voicemails of her asking me to just talk to her and forgive her over and over again. We ended up going to the same college in the fall, and I hoped that I wouldn't see her, since I knew she was still with her 'soul-mate' and just couldn't deal with that yet. I still cared about her deeply though, and thought of her fondly every day.

As fate would have it, one day in November of my freshman year, a few weeks before being initiated into my fraternity, I see her walking in my direction. She obviously saw me and tried to get me to stop to chat, but I was rushing to a class. I apologized and said I had to go and rushed off. That night, I accepted her friend request on Facebook, and we talked for a long time. I told her about my family's problems, and she gave me her condolences. She told me that she missed me. She confessed to leading me on in high school, and that she was truly sorry, and that she had tried very hard to like me in that way, but couldn't do it. She knew how I felt, but couldn't find the right way to gently let me know that she didn't feel quite the same way.

Time passed. We became friends again. I had her buy me lunch weekly, as I spent almost all of the money I made during my high school tenure of working at a movie theater on our pseudo-dates and gifts and such. Hey, fair is fair. Fast forward to May of this year. Out of nowhere, her boyfriend of 2 and a half years harshly dumps her. He says that he didn't know why they were still together, because he didn't feel anything for her anymore. She was ready to be married to this guy, and he just breaks her heart out of nowhere. Immediately, I back off. I didn't want her getting the idea that I was swooping in on her. She had plenty of female friends to help her through this tough time. I gave her 3 weeks, before I sent her an innocent text about something I saw that reminded me of her. We texted all summer. Nothing more. I spent most of my time caring for my grandmother, and she was busy with work, anyways. Neither her nor I ever brought up her breakup. By July, she made it publicly known (Facebook) that she had achieved closure and was over it. The guy, who we went to high school with, burnt all of his bridges in one very surly troll-ridden Facebook flame war on a reunion-type event that never ended up happening. Truly funny stuff, since I had always hated the guy, even before he stole her from underneath me. I came out looking like a hero, defending her and all of her/our friends honors while being hilarious in the process. One of my proudest moments by far.

Anyways, we come back from summer vacation, (Well, she came back, since I had been kicked out of the university at the end of the spring semester. Whole other story, though) and get together for lunch sometime last week. It was by far the best time I had had in a very long time. The nervousness was gone. I didn't make fun of her once at all. We ate and talked for two hours before we even knew it. A few days later, I'm having a talk with my aunt over a couple glasses of wine, when she asks me about my 'friend' whom my aunt hadn't seen in a long time. (This was the mother of my cousin that we had done things with him and his girlfriend during high school.) I tell my aunt about our lunch that week and how it had gone. My aunt had known that I still really liked this girl, and was excited for me, when all of a sudden, I blurt out (probably because of the wine) "Yeah. Mark my words. Someday, I'm going to marry that girl." My aunt just smiled and shrugged it off and we talked about something else. 

But I knew. Even though I had accidentally said it without even thinking first, I had meant what I had said. At that point, I truly believed that me and this girl were meant to be. Over that weekend, I thought about it more and more. She is perfect for me. In every way. Not once in the 6+ years that I have known her have I ever once been bored while talking to her. Every time I think I have her completely figured out, she surprises me with something new about herself. Whenever I think about her or am with her, I'm as happy as I've ever been. Since I first saw her, and even while she was in her 2+ year relationship, I haven't been able to seriously consider making a move on another girl. After many conversations with family and my closest of friends, I decided that I must tell her how I feel. Neither of us were the people that we were the last time we were really close, so a new hope was there. I thought about how I could do it. I wanted to ask her out to dinner, something we hadn't done since high school. But I didn't want to call her, as I haven't done that since high school, either. We have only texted and had lunch on several occasions since then. I wanted to ask her in person. Just ask her on a date, and see how she responds. Then from there, I can ease my way into letting her know how I feel and have felt about her for so very, very long. Not enough to freak her out, but enough to hopefully sweeten her to me. I was at an impasse. Not sure how to proceed, I was just going to wait until we had lunch again and ask her then. But, out of nowhere, her roommate, a mutual friend (purely Facebook friend on my part, as I've only made her acquaintance on a handful of occasions, since we went to different high schools and colleges, but this girl's best friend since childhood) invited me to a party at their apartment for tonight.

Tonight. Tonight is the night. The invite list has only me and her brother as the male guests that have accepted the invitation, with about 10 or so other girls that I don't know also attending. The maybe list of about 6 or so has 3 guys, all of whom are 'outed' dancers from the arts school who are the girl's neighbors. This is my chance. I am going to ask her to dance. Have 2 beers for courage, then ask her if we can talk outside for a minute. Then I'm going to ask her to dinner. It's the night before my 20th birthday, and if all goes right, I'm going to ask the first girl, and hopefully last girl, I have ever asked on a date. A fitting end to my teenage years I suppose. I am praying to God that she says yes, and from there we can see how it goes. My gut, on the other hand, is telling me that I am forever in the friend zone, and she will sweetly, but sternly respond negatively. I will then ask if there's ever going to be a chance for us. Again, I fear she will say no. If that's the case I have decided that I'm going to tell her my true feelings right then and there, and get it over with. She deserves to know, and I deserve to let her know and not keep it to myself any longer. I hope it doesn't come to that, as I fear it will ruin one of the greatest friendships of my life, but if I need to, I will do it. Either way, I will have closure tonight. Either way, tonight my life will change forever.

I know this is a very long story. And I know that I don't really have the seniority or notoriety on these forums to expect too many people to take this much time to read such a long, drawn out, and admittedly boring story. But I needed to tell you all. I need to tell everybody. Please, pray for me tonight. In my mind, it's a long shot, but I have faith that everything will work out for the best. Thank you all for your attention and kindness.

Dan


----------



## Gingembre

Good luck Dan!


----------



## littlefairywren

It was at this point...*I am going to ask her to dance*, that I started crying (I am way too much of a romantic). The very best of luck Dan. My fingers and toes are all crossed for you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Best of luck to you, Dan!


----------



## Cors

Wow, good luck Dan! Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Heyyou said:


> IC that ive been having a major Aspergian meltdown for the past two days going on three, and i am soing my best to come out of it in one piece.
> 
> I also C that.. I am a full-blown High Functioning Aspergian. I know for a fact some people (including those i have rubbed the wrong way) did not know this.
> 
> For those that dont know about Aspergers..
> 
> 1) Ask Shosh, her faily member has it too (If she cares to share, idk)
> and 2) I have full-blown Asperger's, High-Functioning. Makes it hard to do certain things sometimes. http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/bhcarticles.nsf/pages/Asperger_syndrome_and_adults
> 
> - affects how the brain processes information. People with Asperger syndrome have a wide range of strengths, weaknesses, skills and difficulties.
> 
> 
> *Common characteristics include difficulty in forming friendships, communication difficulties (such as a tendency to take things literally), and an inability to understand social rules and body language. Asperger syndrome is also known as As...perger Disorder.
> 
> Although Asperger syndrome cannot be cured, appropriate intervention and experience can help individuals to develop skills, compensatory strategies and help build up coping skills. Social skills training, which teaches individuals how to behave in different social situations, is often considered to be of great value to people with Asperger syndrome.*\
> 
> Thank you for your understanding, my meltdown isnt quite over yet.. stemming the tide. Thx



I meet enough of the common points for Autism/Asperger's that I've been asked if I am Autistic. I've never been diagnosed (that, or people are holding out on me = P) but it's probably a safe bet I have a "mild" form of the syndrome.


----------



## Scorsese86

I'm on a _Family Ties_-marathon now. God, I want a "I Love Republicans"-Pop Up Book.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am really bad with this PM thing on here :blush:

Since basically no one PMs me, when there is one, I take forever to notice :blush: Oops!


----------



## NewfieGal

IC I wish I did not belong on this thread but at least there is a lot of good company here


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm going to be pretty lonely in the upcoming days. Hubby's going on a work retreat for the upcoming week. He's really the only adult i interact with. (pretty sad, i know)I have no friends to hang with. So all I've got this week is with my little guys. I kind of wish i could make some friends. Being a stay at home mom doesn't lend itself to making friends easily.


----------



## Gingembre

HottiMegan said:


> IC I'm going to be pretty lonely in the upcoming days. Hubby's going on a work retreat for the upcoming week. He's really the only adult i interact with. (pretty sad, i know)I have no friends to hang with. So all I've got this week is with my little guys. I kind of wish i could make some friends. Being a stay at home mom doesn't lend itself to making friends easily.



I'm guessing you've explored this option, but are there no other SAH moms whose kids are at school with yours that you could befriend?


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC that although it's a beautiful day outside, I have no desire to go anywhere today...in fact, I think I'm going to go take a nice hot shower and put my PJs back on...


----------



## Scorsese86

IC I am really nervous... really nervous about tomorrow's midterm election here in Norway. 

My party has improved their numbers in the last four elections, but this time it seems they won't do that.


----------



## penguin

IC I'm bouncing between annoyed, pissed off, jealous and bitter about some events in my life.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that my new location is so good, i like it beyond my wildest imaginations. I also C that im thankful to those that support me in opening up about my Aspergers (High Functioning,) and in the day or so since my amazing minute-by-minute events, i am now:

- EMPLOYED Full-Time at my old job!!
- Living ON THE BEACH!!! I went there today!
- Riding a new Schwinn bike, its pretty good...
- Loving FL life! 
- More to be happy about, its slipping my mind at this time. But its night-and-day from two days ago. TY all so much! I appreciate all of your good thoughts and advice for me. Thank you, world-wide! 

IC that i thank all my friends on and off DIMS (Facebook lol) that are tolerant of my less-cool Aepregrs fits, and a part of my righteously awesome ones. I also C that i love Australia, i made three friends in the past week onFB from there and im genuinely impressed by the niceness and tolerance of the people there. I am touched! 

I _further_ C that im not 100% crystal on if you can put pics in the IC thread, but id like to offer up the view.. from A1A, FL. 







I also, in colclusion, C that this September 11th, i honored those fallen by habing a solemn, good day. I would offer these graphics to commemorate the 10the anniversary. We Will Never Forget, and God Bless America.

I in conclusion also C that i hope my friends that are going through whatever they may be going through.. come out of it OK. i am here for anyone that wants to talk, or chat, or IM, just hit up my Inbox, here or on Facebook. I appreciate my friends, and perhaps i can be one to whomever needs one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

spiritangel said:


> IC I dont know how you go from I want you to be my baby mamma to sorry we are just friends atm I truly have no idea or words to explain



I have had men do that hot n cold crap to me and it's SOOOO damn confusing. The confusion and then what went on in my head about it later was worse than the break up, I think. 

Sorry this happened to you- you don't deserve it and I truly doubt that it's anything you did.


----------



## Heyyou

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have had men do that hot n cold crap to me and it's SOOOO damn confusing. The confusion and then what went on in my head about it later was worse than the break up, I think.
> 
> Sorry this happened to you- you don't deserve it and I truly doubt that it's anything you did.



I also have had this same on and off thing happen with a serious relationship (as it was portrayed to be) and i can say, with a good amount of certainty, that spiritangel did *nothing* to deserve what happened to her. 

I second and +1 GEF's post. I PMd spiritangel, with condolences. 

IC that i feel like a tool for posting about how in love i am with Florida now, IC that i did go from "I lost all my possessions and car and cat and have job and nowhere to live" to "I feel like i can live the rest of my life here" (IC i TY all for giving me advice and being tolerant suring the play-by-play, amazing events) in ~24 hours. I feel like a jerk for posting the good part of my journey. I hope others dont think i am, i sure didnt want to be. IC that i want to "be here" for anyone going through something, if anyone wants to vent or rant or curse someone out, IC that i volunteer to be the recipient, i have met so many good friends literally this -week- and also the week before that I want to be a friend, in return.

IC im wrapping up this post, IC im saying the same thing, and IC that i do not mean to, for all those familiar with what ive disclosed, so IC im hitting "submit reply" now, as ive attempted to indicate my thoughts in my state of excitement without crossing any boundaries. Thank you.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that looking for a new place to live in this city is driving me absolutely bonkers and is making my death feelings even worse. I hatehatehate this and want it all to end.


----------



## HottiMegan

Gingembre said:


> I'm guessing you've explored this option, but are there no other SAH moms whose kids are at school with yours that you could befriend?



I've tried but i'm typically quite a bit younger than other moms and different socio-economic standings which widens the gap of common interests.
I even tried a mom's club but I couldn't keep up since i have so many trips to doctors and whatnot with my older son Max. So until i go back to school and/or work, I'm stuck somewhat friendless.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that im watching this movie called The Terminal.. and not only can i relate.. but i like it!


----------



## Chimpi

Nerd/

I confess that seeing "Realm First! Heroic Ragnaros" spammed through my Trade chat window made me eerily jealous.

/Nerd


----------



## Blackjack

Chimpi said:


> Nerd/
> 
> I confess that seeing "Realm First! Heroic Ragnaros" spammed through my Trade chat window made me eerily jealous.
> 
> /Nerd



That doesn't strike me as being absurd in any way.

But then again, it's me.


----------



## Chimpi

Blackjack said:


> That doesn't strike me as being absurd in any way.
> 
> But then again, it's me.



I confess I whispered the guild leader of the accomplishing guild and congratulated him (very politely) on his and his guilds accomplishment.
Absurdity: He whispered back "ty " and I melted into a pile of goo.

I know you know what it's like.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm still trying to figure out how four cats ended up sleeping on my bed with almost no room for me.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Chimpi said:


> Nerd/
> 
> I confess that seeing "Realm First! Heroic Ragnaros" spammed through my Trade chat window made me eerily jealous.
> 
> /Nerd



I would have been jealous too! I've got to spend one night working on regular Ragnaros with a group of people and its a super fun fight. Now if my group can just hurry up and get there. We've still got da bird and majordomo to kill first though


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how four cats ended up sleeping on my bed with almost no room for me.



FurKids just have a way of being little stinkers, at times. Mom's FurKid, Sebastian, woke me up by landing right next to my face when he jumped into my bed this morning because he got lonely after Mom went to work. FurKids!!!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am dying to know how Dan got on at the party


PS GEF and Heyyou ty atm I am just tryiing to distract myself from it all atm


----------



## Heyyou

IC i cant sleep



> I would have been jealous too! I've got to spend one night working on regular Ragnaros with a group of people and its a super fun fight. Now if my group can just hurry up and get there. We've still got da bird and majordomo to kill first though



IC idk what that is


----------



## Jess87

I confess that while I've been closeted for a long time, I have to come out and admit how much I love ABBA. I'm getting the urge to throw on a sparkly jumpsuit and sing along to Waterloo. It's probably not healthy, but ABBA is just all kinds of good.


----------



## imfree

Jess87 said:


> I confess that while I've been closeted for a long time, I have to come out and admit how much I love ABBA. I'm getting the urge to throw on a sparkly jumpsuit and sing along to Waterloo. It's probably not healthy, but ABBA is just all kinds of good.



Hahaha! Sounds like you need to summon help.


----------



## CarlaSixx

A few years ago, a man much older than me changed/saved my life. Just by taking the time to chat with me. It's been awhile since I've spoken to him, and I feel at the moment, I'll soon die if I don't get that back in some way soon.


----------



## Heyyou

CarlaSixx said:


> A few years ago, a man much older than me changed/saved my life. Just by taking the time to chat with me. It's been awhile since I've spoken to him, and I feel at the moment, I'll soon die if I don't get that back in some way soon.



Please do, Carla. Please, talk to someone. I could lend an ear if need be.. jst saying because i want to help, and ive also been through the feelings of despair you are going through.

But, please, even if not me, talk to someone. Anyone! We dont mind at all, im quite sure. We are here for you.


----------



## Heyyou

IC i need your [b[PRAYERS![/b] Like, *RIGHT NOW!* because... I am scared, i cannot find my wallet. I had ~$90 cash and all the thing si need ot start my job today (ID and SS Card) in it. I am truly worried because i think i had it in my bathing suit yesterday while riding my bike for an hour.

Pray.... for...... me.......... im about to go through my room a thrd time.

Anything........ but.... this.. i will find it... i have to...........................................................

I even just retraced my track on the beach. The boardwalk stairs, too. Didnt see it.....................................................................


----------



## spiritangel

IC I just wrote a new blog, and I cannot believe how long its been between blogs, and sometimes I totally amaze myself


----------



## snuggletiger

IC when friends of mine get engaged I am very happy for them and at the same time glad its not me.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am very tired today. I'm so taking a nap. Alex won't be happy about him having to take a nap.. but I've got to contain him while i snooze.


----------



## CarlaSixx

snuggletiger said:


> IC when friends of mine get engaged I am very happy for them and at the same time glad its not me.



I'm totally the opposite, lol. I'm starting to get ultra broody and jealous of those who've got someone to start a life with and have kids. It's the life I want, and they get to have it. Very jealous 

Teehee.

:happy:


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Hahaha! Sounds like you need to summon help.



The Germans adopted "SOS" as the distress code in 1910 because it is very easy to send in Morse Code, dit-dit-dit-dah-dah-dah-dit-dit-dit.


----------



## big_lad27

IC that 9/10 of my friends now have or are soon to be having kids and really wish that was me :sad:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My best friend might be pregnant, and instead of happy for her, I find myself worried and angry at her "fiance" for _wanting_ to impregnate her so soon in their 4 month relationship.


----------



## WVMountainrear

big_lad27 said:


> IC that 9/10 of my friends now have or are soon to be having kids and really wish that was me :sad:



I'm experiencing the same thing. I mean, I recognize that now is NOT the right time in my life to have children or really to even think about it, but I'd be lying if I said the alarm on my biological clock wasn't sounding...I'm just hitting snooze.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jess87 said:


> I confess that while I've been closeted for a long time, I have to come out and admit how much I love ABBA. I'm getting the urge to throw on a sparkly jumpsuit and sing along to Waterloo. It's probably not healthy, but ABBA is just all kinds of good.



I like ABBA too. Used to listen to the ABBA Gold album all the time while driving my daughter to school.

One of my faves 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfPEbWu-4Gc


----------



## Gingembre

spiritangel said:


> IC I am dying to know how Dan got on at the party



Me too! Dan, come on - how did it go?! Should I hi-five you or hug you?


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I miss the skylight over my bed. I don't regret leaving or even having to potentially part with a lot of things that meant a lot to me but when I couldn't sleep, I used to look at the stars in the night sky and see images in the fluffy clouds in the mornings. I have to believe there are much better things ahead.


----------



## Heyyou

IC I didnt find it yet. Still looking


----------



## fatgirlflyin

CastingPearls said:


> IC I miss the skylight over my bed. I don't regret leaving or even having to potentially part with a lot of things that meant a lot to me but when I couldn't sleep, I used to look at the stars in the night sky and see images in the fluffy clouds in the mornings. I have to believe there are much better things ahead.



When I left my husband, I left with what I could pack in two bags and carry on the greyhound bus with my 4 year old son. My circumstances for leaving and yours and what you left are different I'm sure, but starting over is always a bad thing. It gives you a chance to surround yourself with positive energy, people, and things!


----------



## Heyyou

fatgirlflyin said:


> When I left my husband, I left with what I could pack in two bags and carry on the greyhound bus with my 4 year old son. My circumstances for leaving and yours and what you left are different I'm sure, but *starting over is always a bad thing. It gives you a chance to surround yourself with positive energy, people, and things!*



But why is that bad? Ive started over just yesterday! Aside from the wallet thing, all the good things you mentioned may come to fruition!

?


----------



## Amatrix

Mudita is especially sympathetic or vicarious joy, the pleasure that comes from delighting in other people's well-being rather than begrudging it.

I have been bitter for awhile, angry and jaded. Not anymore! The bridges I burned did light my path forward and I am thankful.

One day you wake up and realize those who are not around you now are not there for a reason. It hurts and it sucks the life out of you when someone you care about walks away. Then... one day you hear birds chirping, see the clouds roll over the sky and feel the sun on your face.

I have found mudita in my life and it is fabulous.

I confess I have little guilt trips about the joy I am experiencing- as I know others are struggling. I wish I had done all this years ago, and felt this great months ago. Everything happens for a reason, might not be a good reason- but everything happens for a reason. You can either swim against the tide with your feet tied to cement- our you can dive deep, untie yourself and float on.


----------



## Lovelyone

Jess87 said:


> I confess that while I've been closeted for a long time, I have to come out and admit how much I love ABBA. I'm getting the urge to throw on a sparkly jumpsuit and sing along to Waterloo. It's probably not healthy, but ABBA is just all kinds of good.



I feel the exact same way when I watch the movie Mamma Mia!. I sing along, out loud, and do some of those disco type dance moves. My nieces laugh at me but I don't mind I am smiling and having fun. Get your *ABBA* freak on! yay!


----------



## SMA413

big_lad27 said:


> IC that 9/10 of my friends now have or are soon to be having kids and really wish that was me :sad:



Within the last week, 4 of my friends have gotten married.

IC, sometimes, I wish that was me.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Looks like mom's disease has become immune to the anti-biotics she was on, because the nurses said it looks like it's coming back.

Honestly... I don't know what to do. I hope moving helps.


----------



## penguin

SMA413 said:


> Within the last week, 4 of my friends have gotten married.
> 
> IC, sometimes, I wish that was me.



I'm the only single out of my group of girlfriends, and that does get to me at times. But I'm single by choice, and I'd much rather be single than be with someone simply so I'm not single.


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC I had to starve my beautiful Maine Coon this morning + then torture him-by driving him in the car-he howled the whole way. I took him to the vet to haVe a minor surgery. It was so scarey for him-poor pumpkin


----------



## fatgirlflyin

fatgirlflyin said:


> When I left my husband, I left with what I could pack in two bags and carry on the greyhound bus with my 4 year old son. My circumstances for leaving and yours and what you left are different I'm sure, but starting over is always a bad thing. It gives you a chance to surround yourself with positive energy, people, and things!



I'm sorry, should proof read. That means to say starting over *isn't* always a bad thing.


----------



## Heyyou

fatgirlflyin said:


> I'm sorry, should proof read. That means to say starting over *isn't* always a bad thing.



Right. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1783703&postcount=7125

IC that i ned to continue as if my wollet is gone, gone, gone (and hope and pray it turns up.) I also C that M2M and Shosh are great people!


----------



## CarlaSixx

The way my phone charges confuses me. I've never seen a phone go from dead to fully charged in less than an hour. But mine does. When it's plugged into the wall to charge. But when it's plugged into my computer, it takes at least 3 hours. 

Technology is a strange thing. But Blackberrys are amazing. And a Canadian product. So evs.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I wanna go home and get in my jammies and just watch the rainfall.


----------



## Heyyou

CarlaSixx said:


> The way my phone charges confuses me. I've never seen a phone go from dead to fully charged in less than an hour. But mine does. When it's plugged into the wall to charge. But when it's plugged into my computer, it takes at least 3 hours.
> 
> Technology is a strange thing. But Blackberrys are amazing. And a Canadian product. So evs.



You need a new battery, it is not holding a full charge The "memory effect" means you really have ~50% battery capacity.

Wall outlet puts in more current than computer, the slow charge is actually better. I know this from my automotive background, and its on a different scale but the principle is still true.

IC im doing better than i was 5 minutes ago.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I have nothing to confess.


----------



## CarlaSixx

A storm that rocks the building even when there's blue skies out?

The world is ending.


----------



## NewfieGal

IC that the single life is not looking so great this week as 3 more of my friends have gotten married in the last week and 1 got engaged, and while I am happy for them is it selfish to want that kind of happiness too?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

CastingPearls said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how four cats ended up sleeping on my bed with almost no room for me.



Because...secretly at night our animals expand, much like balloons, to take up most of the bed and by dawn the contract to the normal size..ie. by the time you are sleeping with one leg out of bed and holding on to the edge for dear life...hehehe


----------



## CastingPearls

fatgirlflyin said:


> I'm sorry, should proof read. That means to say starting over *isn't* always a bad thing.


I understood you the first time and really appreciated it. Thanks.

I don't think starting over is a bad thing at all. It's the waiting for the legal crap to get started that's holding me back from doing a lot of things to set more things in motion. I've been waiting and preparing to start my life over for a long time and now am impatient for it to begin, although honestly, it already has.


----------



## Heyyou

CastingPearls said:


> I understood you the first time and really appreciated it. Thanks.
> 
> I don't think starting over is a bad thing at all. It's the waiting for the legal crap to get started that's holding me back from doing a lot of things to set more things in motion. I've been waiting and preparing to start my life over for a long time and now am impatient for it to begin, although honestly, it already has.



Not only +1 (sometimes a "reset" is in order,) but i caught the grammatical error first as well. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/fo...postcount=7125

IC my IRL "start over" is now getting SOME traction. Ill leave that at that. (Today going very well, the first productive afternoon since i have been here.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Heyyou, I'm posting this here publicly so there is no question or mistake:

Do not contact me again. Do not PM me again. Do not post anything to my attention. Do not +1 anything having anything to do with me. Because this is a message board, you're entitled to post nearly anything you want but if you contact me again, in any way, I will report you for harassment, spamming, and anything else I can think of. 

Your attention towards me is unwanted. I hope that's clear enough for you unless someone else wants to volunteer to interpret in future.


----------



## Heyyou

no problem that was clear im disappointed but fine.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

CastingPearls said:


> I understood you the first time and really appreciated it. Thanks.
> 
> I don't think starting over is a bad thing at all. It's the waiting for the legal crap to get started that's holding me back from doing a lot of things to set more things in motion. I've been waiting and preparing to start my life over for a long time and now am impatient for it to begin, although honestly, it already has.



good, I'm glad. If you ever need an ear I'm a really good listener.  good things are gonna come your way, sometimes they just take their own sweet time to arrive.


----------



## Heyyou

fatgirlflyin said:


> good, I'm glad. If you ever need an ear I'm a really good listener.  good things are gonna come your way, sometimes they just take their own sweet time to arrive.



Its good to start over but were you forced to start over or did you choose to?

IC im more hydrated than i was.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> I understood you the first time and really appreciated it. Thanks.
> 
> I don't think starting over is a bad thing at all. It's the waiting for the legal crap to get started that's holding me back from doing a lot of things to set more things in motion. I've been waiting and preparing to start my life over for a long time and now am impatient for it to begin, although honestly, it already has.



I'm in the midst of a restart -- new home, new career, more school, new cat. While I was ecstatic to leave journalism, I'm still scared about leaving it, even after seven months.

I wish you all the luck in the world and I hope it works out beautifully for you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Chimpi said:


> Nerd/
> 
> I confess that seeing "Realm First! Heroic Ragnaros" spammed through my Trade chat window made me eerily jealous.
> 
> /Nerd





Blackjack said:


> That doesn't strike me as being absurd in any way.
> 
> But then again, it's me.



What Beej said. I get it!


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I wish things were different.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I went to two apartment viewings today. The second one was perfect. I can already imagine living there. And it truly felt like home when walking through it. I really really want that place. Plus the price range was absolutely perfect. 

I _think_ the owner might lean a little more our way because of mom's condition and the owner's mother going through the same and knowing how tough it is to find a new place when you're dealing with that. I just hope they don't hold the credit check against us. I know mom's credit isn't good... so hopefully our situation is one they'll consider and give us a chance.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SMA413 said:


> Within the last week, 4 of my friends have gotten married.
> 
> IC, sometimes, I wish that was me.





penguin said:


> I'm the only single out of my group of girlfriends, and that does get to me at times. But I'm single by choice, and I'd much rather be single than be with someone simply so I'm not single.



I went to a co-worker's bridal shower last month and all the guests were asked to write one piece of marital advice on a piece of paper and stuff it in a jar for her to read later.
IC that I was absolutely stumped because as a twice divorced, gun-shy, middle aged woman, what in hell did I have to say that would be positive? Didn't want to pollute the pool so to speak. 

Hope that makes you feel better


----------



## goofy girl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I went to a co-worker's bridal shower last month and all the guests were asked to write one piece of marital advice on a piece of paper and stuff it in a jar for her to read later.
> IC that I was absolutely stumped because as a twice divorced, gun-shy, middle aged woman, what in hell did I have to say that would be positive? Didn't want to pollute the pool so to speak.
> 
> Hope that makes you feel better



almost once divorced, and I second this!! 

Not saying that marriage can't be good for some people, but sometimes its just a case of the grass is always greener in someone else's backyard...

It will happen when the time and more importantly, the PERSON is right. I promise


----------



## Amatrix

I confess that if you have lost your wallet, you should be... oh, I dont know...
*
LOOKING FOR IT???*


Instead of posting on here, or sending pms to people. Just saying.:doh:


----------



## SMA413

Amatrix said:


> I confess that if you have lost your wallet, you should be... oh, I dont know...
> *
> LOOKING FOR IT???*
> 
> Instead of posting on here, or sending pms to people. Just saying.:doh:



OMG- THANK YOU!!!
Glad I'm not the only one thinking this exact same thought. This is why I <3 you! 


On an unrelated note-
IC that I have somehow gotten through 3 1/2 seasons of Mad Men without even realizing it. I'm in love with that show.

I also C that I am going furniture shopping tomorrow for my new place in Austin... even though I haven't picked out an apartment yet. I've narrowed it down to two choices.

I also C that my mom makes the best friggin' fruit pies ever.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC that I want to just be home drinking hot tea on my patio and listening to the falling rain drops.
IC I miss cuddling.


----------



## starr416

IC I have a crush on someone, but I don't normally get crushes :really sad:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I got some bad news about my therapist today and it's gonna make things tough. Mine is quitting his practice in this area and I have to wait to be picked up by another therapist.


----------



## Jes

My book ain't gonna write itself and I'm getting annoyed with myself at just sitting on the couch when I get home and not working on it. *sigh*
Every night I tell myself I'll put in some hours. This can't go on. Send me mental motivation good thoughts please!


----------



## Heyyou

IC that some people arent very nice. (I had to fight some temptation just then. I managed to overcome my urge.) Close call.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I haven't had the courage or faith in myself to attempt to do what I've always wanted to do with my life. I finally decided to go for it and although I am afraid of failure, I would rather try and then fail than to have never tried at all. TAWANDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Heyyou

IC that doing more than one thing at once is hard. 

I also C i cant figure out certain things.

EDIT: On the phone regarding Bank Statement towards ID with Mom, having focus issue. *struggling.*

I can do this.
Wow *Edit* That turned into FOUR things at once, had to walk away from computer. It can be hard to do.

*sigh* lets see now. 

EDIT 3: I also C that some people have "interesting" personalities. Perhaps different is the word? I do my best, what can i say. But certain hings arent "silly" or "stupid," i hate it when people TRY to assert superiority over myself. I do not let that happen. No, no i dont. You can be you, let me be me, dont try to make yourself out to be "better" (by calling things important to me "stupid" or "silly," in relation to you. "If it dont apply let it fly."

I also C that Taco Bell can be good after work food for closers of other restaurants, such as myself, but DONT get Sour Cream.  (And their managers can be very unprofessional, thats why i like my franchise.. we are respectful.) Thanks!


----------



## Heyyou

Amatrix said:


> I confess that if you have lost your wallet, you should be... oh, I dont know...
> *LOOKING FOR IT
> 
> Instead of posting on here, or sending pms to people. Just saying.:doh:*


*

IC that you and SMA413 are both WRONG too. Have fun. Its not my problem anymore. People see what you are about. BIG WORDS OR NOT!!!


You two disappoint me, greatly. And BOTH of you need to not curse at me, too. With your "good lives" (Sorry to hear about yoru misfortunes, Amatrix, but you are still dismissive even though those things occured.)

Read this. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1784681&postcount=48*


----------



## Blackjack

Heyyou said:


> IC that you and SMA413 are both WRONG too. Have fun. Its not my problem anymore. People see what you are about. BIG WORDS OR NOT!!!
> 
> 
> You two disappoint me, greatly. And BOTH of you need to not curse at me, too. With your "good lives" (Sorry to hear about yoru misfortunes, Amatrix, but you are still dismissive even though those things occured.)
> 
> Read this. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1784681&postcount=48



If you're flipping out about losing your wallet, maybe you shouldn't be harassing women on here via PM. I mean, you shouldn't be doing that anyways (even though it's your M.O.) but if you've got serious shit going down in your own life maybe you ought to tone back on posting here and bragging about how much money you've spent buying scales for models and sending PMs to people and focus on the issues you're currently dealing with.

Calling you out on this has nothing to do with having a "good life" and everything to do with you behaving in a manner that's inappropriate towards others and is not in any way helping to fix the problems that you're dealing with.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC when I think of my relationships with women I wonder if I would have been better off as a diplomat.


----------



## Heyyou

Blackjack said:


> If you're flipping out about losing your wallet, maybe you shouldn't be harassing women on here via PM. I mean, you shouldn't be doing that anyways (even though it's your M.O.) but if you've got serious shit going down in your own life maybe you ought to tone back on posting here and bragging about how much money you've spent buying scales for models and sending PMs to people and focus on the issues you're currently dealing with.
> 
> Calling you out on this has nothing to do with having a "good life" and everything to do with you behaving in a manner that's inappropriate towards others and is not in any way helping to fix the problems that you're dealing with.



You are slightly in error here, let me correct you (as they say.) The money from gifts and stuff i clearly stated was from when im working and doing good. Now, when people piss me of as those two did, i like to let them know. And the "dismissiveness" of their tone didnt help. Even through that, we communicated some good points, and they now know more that they didnt before, as did I.

I have lost everything i have for the at least second more like third time in my life and also now the wallet. Its not here, i searched like the DEA for several hours it is not here (if i was the DEA id have got promoted.) There have been several on here that are helping me "fix the problems in dealith with," and the wallet thing is the final hurdle before i return to work. We ALL have unique situations on here, so when people call mine "silly" or "stupid" its inappropriate.

Thank you, though. Im sure your friends told you something that suits them. Idgaf.

And here http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1784681&postcount=48

(Edit: How would you like if someone made fun of or got a great laugh out of your misfortunes? We have all been through some stuff. Im coming back around to normal. But why should i be derided, why should jokes be made at my expense? And for what? Because i "made myself a target" by posting about it? I did post about it, but wow have i drawn some fire for sharing my problem, _during and after it was happening in real life._ Your life tends to be in your wallet. Several are starting to see the bullying.) When people try to one-up me, is it so wrong to say "Wait whoa hold up?" I do not consider myself to be "dismissive" because of who i am.

Now the only way you could have made that _suggestion_ you made is if someone in fact PMd you, so hold your tongue there. And read this http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1784681&postcount=48 thanks.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC he's been SERVED and I couldn't be happier and more relieved. YES it's the end of one thing but the beginning of a new life and I am THRILLED. No tears today. Celebrating and cracking open that bottle of chocolate whipped cream vodka that's been waiting in the freezer for this day.


----------



## big_lad27

IC that I really should get out more and meet new people :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Elaine, I'm sososo happy for you!  Big things ahead!

------

IC I'm going through the hard decision of selling some pretty prized possessions. Right now I'm listing all but three wigs I own. They're up for sale. Two have already been called for. And while it makes me, thankfully, a decent amount of cash to use towards moving (2 wigs = one month of storage locker space for moving out), it's sad to have to sell the things that gave me a lot of self confidence and happiness. I just hope the new owners treat them well.

But I might have to also sell my guitar. It's an antique guitar that was handed down to me from my grandfather when I was 13. I'll have to get it appraised. I know it's worth quite a bit, and should probably go because I can't play it, but it's just sad to think I may have to give away the one thing I have from my grandfather all because I need the money.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> IC he's been SERVED and I couldn't be happier and more relieved. YES it's the end of one thing but the beginning of a new life and I am THRILLED. No tears today. Celebrating and cracking open that bottle of chocolate whipped cream vodka that's been waiting in the freezer for this day.



I'm happy for you and your new start


----------



## Heyyou

IC that i take certain things too seriously that perhaps shouldnt matter much if at all, and that it can sometimes be hard to "let things go." I can fake a tough skin, but its not true, i dont have a tough skin. Thats not giving anyone a "pass" to be rude, but its most unfortunate because people think they can ridicule me. For the most part, they are right.. but check out the character on that. IC.. i shouldnt be kept up nights over some people's ego (and my response, i remember a thing called "Attitude" whilst locked up. It said "We cannot change the past. We cannot change the actions of others. We cannot change the inevitable. The only thing we can change.. is our attitude. Life is 10% of what happens to us, and 90% of how we react to it. ATTITUDE!" This was in minimum security "Traffic tickets" jail, summer of 2011. Now i have my freedom, and it feels _damn good._ Some do not understand how good freedom feels, after three months incarceration, and i wont describe what transpired inside - hint: It was sexual in nature. And it was unwelcome, and i was violated.) And as to the part before the parentheses.. i sort of have been. Partial victory, on their part. The funny thing: They think its actually them one-upping.. when in reality its just me, having had enough of whatever it is they present to me, good, bad, infiddferent, and, frequently, all three. It doesnt matter, i speak my mind and IC that makes me a target for some "hip" people. IC thats not cool with me. But I also C that im not them, so i should let it go. "ATTITUDE!" (Never thought that would help me, but it is. Big time.)

That said, IC my brain feels like a pinball machine that said "TILT" from being bashed in the head with big huge stuff this week, IRL. With that, IC this couch is very comfy and roach-free (relatively.) IC its time to doublecheck that i have the keys, triple-check i locked the door, and let this L755 charge up, its been working hard today.

I also C i rode my bike more than 20 miles today and i have earned my roach-free couch resting space. So, since i cant stay up all the time.. Goodnight.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Even though the weather is getting chillier here, I'm super happy with how my social life has picked up. This weekend is my trip to MN for the renfaire, next week I'm catching a bunch of free movies with friends, and that weekend I'm going to a Rocky Horror Picture Show shin-dig with my friends. <3 I'm so excited for it all, I could seriously burst!


----------



## Amatrix

Heyyou said:


> IC that you and SMA413 are both WRONG too. Have fun. Its not my problem anymore. People see what you are about. BIG WORDS OR NOT!!!
> 
> 
> You two disappoint me, greatly. And BOTH of you need to not curse at me, too. With your "good lives" (Sorry to hear about yoru misfortunes, Amatrix, but you are still dismissive even though those things occured.)
> 
> Read this. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1784681&postcount=48


Heyyou... dude I have asked you more then three times to leave me alone. I want nothing to do with you.

You asked me to pray for you to find your wallet. I simply do not have time to pray for you to find your wallet. Not with the fact that my step dad had a heart attack, my niece is in the hospital, and one of my friends was in a car accident and is now in a coma (oh and 2 jobs, school and my life outside of the internet...). But the fact that you continued to ask me to pray that you find it, instead of looking for it... posting here and doing everything else instead of looking for it was slightly wrong of you.

I was not wrong and neither was SMA314. No one who repped me for posting it was wrong. A forum is about posting opinions and ideas. I am sorry if you failed to see it. The post was not malicious to you at all because it wasn't even titled to you, or made mention of you at all.

I am not the first person you have harassed and I am sure I am not the last.

I understand you have Aspergers. Sorry about that. I am Bipolar 2, but that doesn't excuse my actions at all. I understand Aspergers, and I have a cousin with it (he also has Alopecia). No one mocked you or even made fun of you at all. I was just pointing out you should have been looking for your lost wallet instead of posting on here, because I know if I had lost mine I would have turned the world upside down looking for it. I know you have issues focusing but that doesn't excuse the fact you were and have continued to harass me. 

Writing me 10 plus messages in one day when I asked you more then twice to stop, then demanding I speak to you without cussing... *nope*. I understand the rules here and I know you cant just be a jerk to someone in the open. You wrote me, I asked you to stop and you did not. I am not sorry about it and I would write the same way to someone who had more disabilities then YOU (if they continued to harass me). I was nice until you just could not stop, then I had to change my tone to make you understand I was serious.

So, you dont know me. I dont know you. I made a post on here, and you reacted. You continued to write me, even though I asked you to stop... I also dont care what people think of me. I hope they understand I was just making a point but have been driven to near insanity with the email notifications you have constantly said- then again I am sure lots of people have various opinions about me, I will still sleep at night.

Plus I am an adult. I will curse if I want to, especially in a private message I never asked for.
No one wished you ill, I even expressed concern over your wallet... I offered my help in locating it if I were local (identity theft is no bueno).

I am dismissive. You think I am going to apologize for what I said when I meant every word of it, and still do? If you do... or did, you are mistaken. I understand you have a mental illness, but that doesn't mean I have to tolerate you being a jerk.

You say you are done, so please... be done with it. Stop sending me PMS already bro. It is unwanted, and unnecessary. We are not friends because you complimented me on my weight one time. I called your obsessive amount of pms in one hour span silly- not you. I called the fact that you were watching Kid Rock music videos stupid. I think Kid Rock is stupid, not sorry about it. I dont care if I disappoint you because I dont do anything for you anyways. You are not my boyfriend, or family ... or even a friend. No one made a joke at your expense. I simply pointed out that you continued to post about your missing wallet soon after it was gone, instead of continuing to look for it. Derp on your part. If I post something lame people call me out on it. I was not bullying you at all. I was just making a point. I feel bad for you son, I have 99 problems but a missing wallet is not one. I rock a purse, so... no wallet to lose. No one has tried to one up you at all, had I tried I would have posted about all the sad things in my life and asked people to pray for them and myself... but instead this is a confession thread...and with that I say-

*I confess I no longer want pms or anything to do with Heyyou. This is being publicly said because I have asked him several times in private to stop and he has not. I tried being nice and then tried to ignore him. I tried being mean and I have tried pleading with him to stop, and he has not.
*

How about them big words bro?:happy:


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm in love with sleep. I LOVE sleep! I wake up wanting to go back to sleep.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC tonight I had my first bit of weed after a 3+month stint without weed, and in two long hoots, I was baked. It was kind of amazing. It's like 2 hours later (and 3 hoots later) and I'm still kinda buzzed. 

This is the best way to end the day.


----------



## Heyyou

Amatrix said:


> Heyyou... dude I have asked you more then three times to leave me alone. I want nothing to do with you.
> 
> You asked me to pray for you to find your wallet. I simply do not have time to pray for you to find your wallet. Not with the fact that my step dad had a heart attack, my niece is in the hospital, and one of my friends was in a car accident and is now in a coma (oh and 2 jobs, school and my life outside of the internet...). But the fact that you continued to ask me to pray that you find it, instead of looking for it... posting here and doing everything else instead of looking for it was slightly wrong of you.
> 
> I was not wrong and neither was SMA314. No one who repped me for posting it was wrong. A forum is about posting opinions and ideas. I am sorry if you failed to see it. The post was not malicious to you at all because it wasn't even titled to you, or made mention of you at all.
> 
> I am not the first person you have harassed and I am sure I am not the last.
> 
> I understand you have Aspergers. Sorry about that. I am Bipolar 2, but that doesn't excuse my actions at all. I understand Aspergers, and I have a cousin with it (he also has Alopecia). No one mocked you or even made fun of you at all. I was just pointing out you should have been looking for your lost wallet instead of posting on here, because I know if I had lost mine I would have turned the world upside down looking for it. I know you have issues focusing but that doesn't excuse the fact you were and have continued to harass me.
> 
> Writing me 10 plus messages in one day when I asked you more then twice to stop, then demanding I speak to you without cussing... *nope*. I understand the rules here and I know you cant just be a jerk to someone in the open. You wrote me, I asked you to stop and you did not. I am not sorry about it and I would write the same way to someone who had more disabilities then YOU (if they continued to harass me). I was nice until you just could not stop, then I had to change my tone to make you understand I was serious.
> 
> So, you dont know me. I dont know you. I made a post on here, and you reacted. You continued to write me, even though I asked you to stop... I also dont care what people think of me. I hope they understand I was just making a point but have been driven to near insanity with the email notifications you have constantly said- then again I am sure lots of people have various opinions about me, I will still sleep at night.
> 
> Plus I am an adult. I will curse if I want to, especially in a private message I never asked for.
> No one wished you ill, I even expressed concern over your wallet... I offered my help in locating it if I were local (identity theft is no bueno).
> 
> I am dismissive. You think I am going to apologize for what I said when I meant every word of it, and still do? If you do... or did, you are mistaken. I understand you have a mental illness, but that doesn't mean I have to tolerate you being a jerk.
> 
> You say you are done, so please... be done with it. Stop sending me PMS already bro. It is unwanted, and unnecessary. We are not friends because you complimented me on my weight one time. I called your obsessive amount of pms in one hour span silly- not you. I called the fact that you were watching Kid Rock music videos stupid. I think Kid Rock is stupid, not sorry about it. I dont care if I disappoint you because I dont do anything for you anyways. You are not my boyfriend, or family ... or even a friend. No one made a joke at your expense. I simply pointed out that you continued to post about your missing wallet soon after it was gone, instead of continuing to look for it. Derp on your part. If I post something lame people call me out on it. I was not bullying you at all. I was just making a point. I feel bad for you son, I have 99 problems but a missing wallet is not one. I rock a purse, so... no wallet to lose. No one has tried to one up you at all, had I tried I would have posted about all the sad things in my life and asked people to pray for them and myself... but instead this is a confession thread...and with that I say-
> 
> *I confess I no longer want pms or anything to do with Heyyou. This is being publicly said because I have asked him several times in private to stop and he has not. I tried being nice and then tried to ignore him. I tried being mean and I have tried pleading with him to stop, and he has not.
> *
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> IC the feeling is mutual. (And thats pretty much the only way to get me to respect your wishes, is to _say so. So, have a good one.
> 
> IC that i am now relieved, and things are looking up.
> 
> I also C that thi is a new day, and this stays in Yesterday.
> 
> I also C that them big words? Hit the spot. Thanks once again, Thanks Amatrix! Resplendantly awesome.
> 
> *sigh* No hidden text on mines. _


----------



## spiritangel

IC that whilst my heart still aches I am doing what I can. I have been slowly doing chores each day and am hoping (if possible and I wont make myself sick) that maybe just maybe I may have it done by my birthday in a months time


----------



## roundrevelry

IC that after nine years and three failed long term relationships that I no longer know (and wonder if I ever did) what I want/expect out of a relationship. Or if I even want one at all. :really sad:


----------



## Inhibited

IC my Tetris addiction is getting way out of control


----------



## activistfatgirl

IC Click on User CP>Look on the left sidebar>Click on buddy/ignore lists>add people to ignore list that you prefer not to read>peruse the boards in relative harmony.

Next round of advice is having discipline to not click "view post" when blocked poster gets into an atrocious fight and you get curious.


----------



## Tad

Inhibited said:


> IC my Tetris addiction is getting way out of control



I was back in university when Tetris first hit North America (yes, our computers were made out of dinosaur bones back then....). I remember one young lady eventually getting a t-shirt that read: "Tetris: just say no!"


----------



## Heyyou

activistfatgirl said:


> IC Click on User CP>Look on the left sidebar>Click on buddy/ignore lists>add people to ignore list that you prefer not to read>peruse the boards in relative harmony.
> 
> Next round of advice is having discipline to not click "view post" when blocked poster gets into an atrocious fight and you get curious.



I have to C, thats good advice. *I edited that up to that simple statement for multiple reasons.* Thanks AFG!

I also C that im rather glad its not as scorchingly hot today as it was.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I should never have confessed just how much I love sleep. Sleep is a fickle bitch.


----------



## Heyyou

!!! Yes! IC that i actually did NOT click "View Post" that time. (Normally, i do.) I am impressed with myself for this. (I hope thats a sign of somehting good.)

And IC.. with that, i should go to the beach. Its time.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I have had two really craptastic nights sleep and just want to hibernate in bed today. If it weren't for the fact that i have to cart Alex to and from school I would. One more hour and i can hit the sack for a couple hours. Hes in school for 3 hours. I dont know if it's cuz i was the only one in bed or what.. I woke up umpteen times and now i can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## starr416

IC that I am already completely over having a crush on you


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that reading the forums has been rather frustrating for me over the past few days. *sigh. I think I might have to take a break.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm running about like a mad woman trying to find time for friends, my brother, AND packing. Bwaaaaah


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I used Adrian's Axe deodorant today instead of my own 'cause his smells better :happy:


----------



## chiribita

IC that I´m nearly about to explode. Stupid jealousy.


----------



## duraznos

IC that i kind of felt like staying in bed ALL day today. and i got a pretty good start to it, lol. being awake is overrated, at least for me, at least recently.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I just love when I'm near the Sierra Nevada Brewery. It smell so sweet and yummy! Alex's school is a block from the brewery and it smells yum when i go get him. When the wind blows just right, i can even smell it at home! It sort of makes me hungry smelling it


----------



## Saoirse

Ic that I. Spent the afternoon fooling around with a guy that's much closer to my father's age than my age. As soon as aunt Flo leaves, he's in for something.


I looooove older guys!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I was uncomfortable when the guy I have a crush on invaded my personal space today while we were talking, and I'm not sure how I feel about that.

And big hugs headed Elaine's way.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Amatrix said:


> Heyyou... dude I have asked you more then three times to leave me alone. I want nothing to do with you.
> 
> You asked me to pray for you to find your wallet. I simply do not have time to pray for you to find your wallet. Not with the fact that my step dad had a heart attack, my niece is in the hospital, and one of my friends was in a car accident and is now in a coma (oh and 2 jobs, school and my life outside of the internet...). But the fact that you continued to ask me to pray that you find it, instead of looking for it... posting here and doing everything else instead of looking for it was slightly wrong of you.
> 
> I was not wrong and neither was SMA314. No one who repped me for posting it was wrong. A forum is about posting opinions and ideas. I am sorry if you failed to see it. The post was not malicious to you at all because it wasn't even titled to you, or made mention of you at all.
> 
> I am not the first person you have harassed and I am sure I am not the last.
> 
> I understand you have Aspergers. Sorry about that. I am Bipolar 2, but that doesn't excuse my actions at all. I understand Aspergers, and I have a cousin with it (he also has Alopecia). No one mocked you or even made fun of you at all. I was just pointing out you should have been looking for your lost wallet instead of posting on here, because I know if I had lost mine I would have turned the world upside down looking for it. I know you have issues focusing but that doesn't excuse the fact you were and have continued to harass me.
> 
> Writing me 10 plus messages in one day when I asked you more then twice to stop, then demanding I speak to you without cussing... *nope*. I understand the rules here and I know you cant just be a jerk to someone in the open. You wrote me, I asked you to stop and you did not. I am not sorry about it and I would write the same way to someone who had more disabilities then YOU (if they continued to harass me). I was nice until you just could not stop, then I had to change my tone to make you understand I was serious.
> 
> So, you dont know me. I dont know you. I made a post on here, and you reacted. You continued to write me, even though I asked you to stop... I also dont care what people think of me. I hope they understand I was just making a point but have been driven to near insanity with the email notifications you have constantly said- then again I am sure lots of people have various opinions about me, I will still sleep at night.
> 
> Plus I am an adult. I will curse if I want to, especially in a private message I never asked for.
> No one wished you ill, I even expressed concern over your wallet... I offered my help in locating it if I were local (identity theft is no bueno).
> 
> I am dismissive. You think I am going to apologize for what I said when I meant every word of it, and still do? If you do... or did, you are mistaken. I understand you have a mental illness, but that doesn't mean I have to tolerate you being a jerk.
> 
> You say you are done, so please... be done with it. Stop sending me PMS already bro. It is unwanted, and unnecessary. We are not friends because you complimented me on my weight one time. I called your obsessive amount of pms in one hour span silly- not you. I called the fact that you were watching Kid Rock music videos stupid. I think Kid Rock is stupid, not sorry about it. I dont care if I disappoint you because I dont do anything for you anyways. You are not my boyfriend, or family ... or even a friend. No one made a joke at your expense. I simply pointed out that you continued to post about your missing wallet soon after it was gone, instead of continuing to look for it. Derp on your part. If I post something lame people call me out on it. I was not bullying you at all. I was just making a point. I feel bad for you son, I have 99 problems but a missing wallet is not one. I rock a purse, so... no wallet to lose. No one has tried to one up you at all, had I tried I would have posted about all the sad things in my life and asked people to pray for them and myself... but instead this is a confession thread...and with that I say-
> 
> *I confess I no longer want pms or anything to do with Heyyou. This is being publicly said because I have asked him several times in private to stop and he has not. I tried being nice and then tried to ignore him. I tried being mean and I have tried pleading with him to stop, and he has not.
> *
> 
> How about them big words bro?:happy:



If you have asked him to stop sending you PMs (in PM) and he continued to send them, forward them to the mods. That has consequences.


----------



## Heyyou

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you have asked him to stop sending you PMs (in PM) and he continued to send them, forward them to the mods. That has consequences.



We have kind of (Actually, her and i have) resolved this, so why are you trying to egg it on BBM? Her and i do not have compatible personality. We have determined this and i dont PM her after she said this. Doesnt seem nice or professional, rather vindictive, on your part to chime in. Her and i had our differences, so, thats the end of it.

Seems like you wanted to dig it up, is what it seems like.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Not all of us can be on Dims all day long. I was at work, and just now came home and read it. I saw a post that needed a response, and I responded. That's how message boards work.


----------



## Heyyou

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Not all of us can be on Dims all day long. I was at work, and just now came home and read it. I saw a post that needed a response, and I responded. That's how message boards work.



Fair enough. But i didnt "continue to send them," at least not after she remarked about not wanting contact anymore. Thats what i needed to hear on that situation, and it was a relief since we had our little back-and-forth, that poster and I. Thats how i work.

EDIT: Seems like you want to stir up trouble for me... that is so not cool!


----------



## CastingPearls

IC sometimes it feels like a rabid dog is running around on Dimensions and a lot of people are saying, oh but it's such a nice doggy...it just has a little bit of mange, and if you ignore the doggy, it will go away and meanwhile it's pissing and shitting all over the boards but that's okay because it has mange and we should know better because it's just a dumb (albeit rabid) dog which is SO not cool.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> IC sometimes it feels like a rabid dog is running around on Dimensions and a lot of people are saying, oh but it's such a nice doggy...it just has a little bit of mange, and if you ignore the doggy, it will go away and meanwhile it's pissing and shitting all over the boards but that's okay because it has mange and we should know better because it's just a dumb (albeit rabid) dog which is SO not cool.



EXACTLY! ........


----------



## Heyyou

littlefairywren said:


> EXACTLY! ........



I get it. Ill pipe down. Seriously.

Ok?

Thanks.

*sigh*

EDIT: I think the best thing i can do right now is chill out a bit. Seems i may be misreading some things, as usual. Apologies, BBM. I probably interpreted something completely innocent as "against me." I would liek to apologize to you for that.

Also, TY for the advice i received. I think i would have gone astray too much if i hadnt received it. Thank you.

BBM i didnt want to PM you my apology, but i do think that i ned to apologize because i insinuated that something that wasnt against me, was. Apologies, and i was wrong there.

Also, other posters, i will view and not post for a bit. As best i can. I know i can do better. Work is coming soon, that solves the problem as welll as me. Apologies for "annoyance" i have caused, as i know i can. ty.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Heyyou said:


> Fair enough. But i didnt "continue to send them," at least not after she remarked about not wanting contact anymore. Thats what i needed to hear on that situation, and it was a relief since we had our little back-and-forth, that poster and I. Thats how i work.
> 
> EDIT: Seems like you want to stir up trouble for me... that is so not cool!



Dude, I could care less about stirring up trouble for you. I have more or less left you alone in all the brouhaha here the last couple of days, despite the fact that months ago you continued to PM *me* multiple times after I told you I wasn't interested. Enough time passed between each PM, so I figured you had just forgotten I asked you not to, so I let it slide and just ignored you. Clearly you are making a habit of PMing women here who have no desire to talk to you. 

You may have stopped contacting her after she called you out publicly on the boards, but according to her, before that, she asked you to stop PMing her and you did not. See this bolded part of her post:



Amatrix said:


> I confess I no longer want pms or anything to do with Heyyou. This is being publicly said because *I have asked him several times in private to stop and he has not.* I tried being nice and then tried to ignore him. I tried being mean and I have tried pleading with him to stop, and he has not.
> 
> 
> How about them big words bro?:happy:



That's what I was responding to. I was advising her that that may have been a violation of Dims board rules and that she should let the mods know about it. You need to take responsibility for your actions, dude. You fucked up. Don't accuse me of trying to stir up trouble because *you *got caught breaking the rules.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Wish you had posted that apology before I started responding, I could have avoided saying all that. Oh well.


----------



## Heyyou

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wish you had posted that apology before I started responding, I could have avoided saying all that. Oh well.



I accept responsibily, it was my fault you had to post the one before last in this thread. 

I know its uncommon to hear me speak in these terms, but it seems i was wrong here. Im not backing off my apology to you. I was likely wrong, had some untrue and undesired sentiment sent your way in my post, and I am apologizing for it.

Now i need to work on the "chilling out" part, i have work coming VERY soon so i know i can do it, as my routine will even out at that time, before then if i work hard at it.

I need to also, again, thank again the people that pointed out some things, it made me realize to hit the brakes, hard. Now i need to continue that route, though i can be long-worded. Thanks.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am almost drooling here. Hurry UP, pizza delivery dude!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I have a cousin (he's 8) who is high functioning autistic. I watch his parents use his condition as an excuse for his insane level of repetition and lack of age-appropriate social awareness. They make no large, concerted efforts to teach him age-appropriate social awareness anymore nor do they do things to break his patterns of repetition when he gets into one of those phases. Other kids at school have a tendency to make fun of him because of these shortcomings. I've heard his aunt mention pulling him out of public school in favor of home schooling him, which, although she doesn't seem to realize it, will only compound his social issues later in life because he'll completely lack in normal adolescent socialization and will not have developed any coping skills to deal with other people.

That being said, I know how INCREDIBLY ANNOYING the petitive patterns get. My cousin has two areas: first, tractors-- he's incredible. He knows everything there is to know about tractors. He can hear one start and name you make and model and sometimes even year of production. He's also knowledgable about various kinds of heavy equipment. This, however, I've always thought kind of cool, though. Because of him, I know what an articulated dump truck is.  The other thing he's repetitive about is the Bible. While I'm not a completely unreligious person, it would annoy Jesus Christ himself to sit through a Sunday afternoon with my cousin. When he was 6, he wished plagues on my niece because she wouldn't play what he wanted to play. He's very dramatic too. It's not like it came out in an awkward cute little boy voice and everyone giggled. He has the presentation of a southern televangelist. He's loud and menacing and talks with his hands, and he walked right up to my then 4-year-old niece, shoved her into a sitting position in a chair, stuck his finger in her face and wished various plagues upon her. She had no idea what he was talking about, of course. I suspect, in reality, he knew only a little more of what he was talking about than she did. But it was alarming, scary, and, quite frankly, inexcuseable. 

What, to me, is even more inexcuseable is that my aunt and uncle have stopped trying to teach him to manage his disorder and seem to have resolved themselves to using it as an excuse for his behavior to whomever he may offend.

That leads me to this: I don't blame any of you for not wanting to deal with HeyYou, being constantly annoyed with his apparent lack of common sense, and wanting him to go away. I know that feeling well. And I'm not advocating that anyone should have to deal with him if they don't want to. Feel free to ignore him. Tell him to get lost and stop contacting you, and, if he doesn't stop, report him to Mods. Even with Asperger's he has every capability to understand the words "don't talk to me anymore" and respect the writer/speaker's wishes. There's no excuse for hounding someone if they've clearly expressed they do not want to talk to him anymore. I'm not defending him in that way AT ALL. And I certainly don't know what has gone on in PMs and things and whether he's being deliberate and manipulative in PMs and "playing a part" on the boards. A self-centered view of the world is a part of the disorder and the disorder does not mean someone is unintelligent, so such a thing is a possibility if that's been the dysfuntional coping mechanism he's developed for himself.

But I can tell you from my interactions with him that he seems pretty textbook. When you want him to leave you alone, you can't "be nice," humor him, and allude to the fact that you don't wish to be bothered with him. He won't get it. You don't have to be rude, but you certainly have to be plain. Also, I just had a conversation with him about pestering people. Example: ealier he posted in a series of letters in that thread a congratulations to Sam for her new job. She posted in response to another letter but did not acknowledge his letter. He then posted ANOTHER letter to congratulate her on her new job. He didn't get that she was ignoring him because she doesn't wish to be bothered. He just thought that she must not have seen his post, so he posted again. I simply tried to explain to him that if he posts something directed at someone or he PMs someone and they don't answer, don't send another. Just assume at that point they are ignoring you and move on instead of continuing to try. (My cousin exhibits this type of behavior too.)

Again, I'm not trying to make excuses for him because that's the thing that bothers me most about my cousin's situation. But I guess I'm taking the time to explain these issues of what should be normal common sense to HeyYou because I can easily see my 8-year-old cousin in him...and I can see my 8-year-old cousin getting to be HeyYou's age and not having any more of a clue than HeyYou does simply because instead of doing the hard work and TEACHING him things that ordinarily a kid would pick up, his parents got tired and started using the disorder as an excuse. And it makes me want to take the time to send HeyYou a message to explain these things to him when I see them. And I know many of you will think I'm crazy/stupid/a glutton for punishment for this, and sometimes I agree with you. This may turn out to be an exercise in futility. The disorder is not an excuse for his behavior in the least because he can still learn proper social etiquette; however, I've seen that never having someone try to teach you proper social etiquette can be a huge factor in whether or not you've been able to learn.

*Major reason for this post: *I confess that sometimes I get the feeling that HeyYou may be using my name in conversations with other people to try to say why he's right in certain situations. In reality, what I'm doing is trying to explain to him how he's wrong or may be misinterpreting what he sees and explain to him in a meaningful way how what he does makes others think and feel. 

I'd like to think he's understood some of what I've tried to explain, but explaining things to an adult with Asperger's who hasn't had a lot of socialization and has developed paranoia and defensiveness as his coping mechanisms isn't easy. I tend to think that empathy is not a trait that can be taught to people who don't naturally have it, but I think that HeyYou has empathy...he just needs to have explained to him how someone other than himself perceives something for him to get it...it's like he's unable to put himself in someone else's shoes (unless he himself has had that particular experience) without having that other person's point of view clearly explained to him...at that point he can and I think does understand.

Anyway, like I said, I'm not making excuses for him, I just wanted everyone to be clear on what conversations are being had because I don't want my name to be used in conjunction with coddling him. I simply try to offer him insight into interactions I see him have that I don't think he has. I'm not saying everyone should do this, and I'm not saying that anyone has been wrong in how they've dealt with him. I just don't want anyone to have hard feelings toward me because I do try to make the effort, and I wanted people to know why I do.


----------



## CAMellie

Very well-written. Thank you.

I would rep you but I've spread too much out :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I went to see the obesity specialist with mom today, as well as a detician. We're now both being followed for weight loss. Both of us have our lives depending on weight loss. But I, for the first time in quite along while, truly felt shame for my weight when they weighed me. I don't know why. Doctors have done it before and have expressed things to try and make me feel shame, and yet those who are specialized in helping change that are not expressing any disgust at my weight, and yet I do feel ashamed. Maybe it's cuz it solidifies the reasons why I was there? I dunno. 

I think the most shameful thing was that they measured my mother and I. They thought I would weigh less, especially given that all my measurements were below hers. And yet I was 60lbs heavier than her. 

So now, I've got a long medical journey in front of me. And I'm terrified.


----------



## WVMountainrear

CAMellie said:


> Very well-written. Thank you.
> 
> I would rep you but I've spread too much out :doh:



Thank you.

And I apologize to HeyYou if any of that sounds condescending, but these are all of the same things we've talked about, so I don't believe you'll take offense to any of it. Things will get better once you have the structure and routine of work, which you know perfectly well on your own.


----------



## Heyyou

lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And I apologize to HeyYou if any of that sounds condescending, but these are all of the same things we've talked about, so I don't believe you'll take offense to any of it. Things will get better once you have the structure and routine of work, which you know perfectly well on your own.



.. no, not condescending at all. DIMS helps me. Yes, thats very true. And i dont take offense to any of it.  (You actually more or less described a lot about some of my early life experiences, my father -was- dismissive and i always shied away from what i like to call "That Freudian crap" since i have an odd sense of when to say "Yes i am responsible for this, no i wont blame" and "I do have an impairment and it is directly responsible." Who knew BOTH could be true at the same time!!!)


And, no, im not throwing LL78's name in the middle of anything. I "wouldnt" do that. (I dont see why i would.)

My Australian friends have mentioned "support groups" and it sounds like a good idea. Believe me, if this disorder was real (and it very very is, im High Functioning Aspergers VERY much,) then it would affect ALL aspects of my life. And its true, ive been pretty much going around trying to distract myself from various events (which i posted about... frequently.. and with enthusiasm... because they were true and i sought insight, maybe too much so!) in all aspects and with other people, both on and off the Internet, and both on and off here. Now, with events in place whether a certain thing IRL happes or not, i have my job coming back as only a matter of time.. and my pattern will resume.

If i know what to "look for," how to recognize signs, and not be dumb to do certain things, ill be ok. This community of adults and me as an adult is my "self-help" - and please note, i did not say "self-medication;" 
**it was advised to me to not post in graphic detail about my suicide attempt. Therefore i have edited this post, whilst i still can. i only made mention that it happened.*
trying to get self-help and not self-meds. Add to that that im out of jail after the summer - yes, the whole summer, May 27th 3:32AM to August 18th ~2:30PM... and now have a place to live.. ok i will stop there but even given what happened, which i have so much posted about.. its all good.

I want to do better. I want *FRIENDS. And, to be perfectly and 100% honest with you, i want to go to the 2012 Bash. I know Jenna VonDell would love to see me (retired model from Chicago, she is sweet) and also a certain Aussie (no its not penguin im not trying to "say something creepy" im trying to say exactly what i mean, i need to learn social cues which Aspergians can NOT detect AT ALL unless you come full-frontal with it and literally say "Look this is this," and in that respect yes its like talking to "a retard" an insensitive term. I know ill have $$$$ socked up from hours of back booth cashiering by then (in this economy, full time is a gift) and yeah it will be tome to take a trip, from St Augustine FL. So these are goals i have. And not everyone may like me, and there will likely be some that will say publically and to whoever is running it "I do not want contact with that person" and guess wha,t thats fine. But you know what? I have gifts. I can sing (yes i can sing, i was singing in Jail... and i wont talk about what happened in Jail thats a whole nother level of what should and should not happen between (**again i edited it because that is something id like toforget too, but cant.**  ... i need to go get some more bread those three kaiser rolls did not fill me up but im conclusion, i want to do better, and i know i have offended more than a few people - few is three, right? - so i apologize again. And in reality, it feels good to know that I was off base.. though i have made plenty of perfectly valid points, and this week has been the most eventful of my life, officially. I even swam in the ocean today. Almost list my cricifix necklace, too.

Ok, time to get the bread. (*EDIT: I know thats random. Good!)  Now im staring at a roach................. *cry*

IC that... im a man, i make mistakes. 

Thank you for your consideration. Im rather touched, and i hope i dont go screwing it up. Matter of fact.. i pray i dont, i know how I either am, or can be.

*edited out, as per earlier edit by me Heyyou* Thank you.*


----------



## SMA413

IC that I bought a new comforter set for a bed that I don't have that will go into an apartment I haven't picked yet.  Oh well, at least I'm prepared.

I also C that the Missoni collection at Target sold out so friggin' fast. Luckily, I found a pair of cute flats in my size that were in the wrong box.


----------



## JulieD

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I went to see the obesity specialist with mom today, as well as a detician. We're now both being followed for weight loss. Both of us have our lives depending on weight loss. But I, for the first time in quite along while, truly felt shame for my weight when they weighed me. I don't know why. Doctors have done it before and have expressed things to try and make me feel shame, and yet those who are specialized in helping change that are not expressing any disgust at my weight, and yet I do feel ashamed. Maybe it's cuz it solidifies the reasons why I was there? I dunno.
> 
> I think the most shameful thing was that they measured my mother and I. They thought I would weigh less, especially given that all my measurements were below hers. And yet I was 60lbs heavier than her.
> 
> So now, I've got a long medical journey in front of me. And I'm terrified.



Carla, don't take weighing more with smaller inches as a bad thing, its quite the opposite. It means that you have more muscle mass then her, because muscle is heavier then fat. You should totally be encouraged by it, please keep your spirits up... Getting down on yourself is just going to make the journey longer and harder


----------



## CarlaSixx

JulieD said:


> Carla, don't take weighing more with smaller inches as a bad thing, its quite the opposite. It means that you have more muscle mass then her, because muscle is heavier then fat. You should totally be encouraged by it, please keep your spirits up... Getting down on yourself is just going to make the journey longer and harder



Thanks. I had a really bad breakdown tonight over becoming a human pincushion. I'm so utterly terrified of needles and tomorrow starts my process of getting heart healthy. What really put things into perspective was the doctor saying that if I don't at least go on meds to alleviate the symptoms, I could die in the next two years  So weight loss is a highly encouraged issue. I told them I don't want to lose over 100lbs at the moment (which is against what they sugest) but I told them I don't want to be slim, just heart healthy. And they seem to accept it.

Really, what has me the most terrified is the needles. I've had nothing but bad experiences when it comes to getting pricked with needles. And tomorrow I'm supposed to go in for a blood test. Thinking about it had me break down sobbing, shaking, and screaming in fear  I don't get it.

I have to do this but I'm afraid I might not let myself do it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Do you have high blood pressure or something?

FWIW, my doctor told me at 18 I wouldn't live to 21 if I didn't lose weight (but I had no health problems at that time). I was 325 pounds. I'm a lot bigger and 32 now. lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Do you have high blood pressure or something?
> 
> FWIW, my doctor told me at 18 I wouldn't live to 21 if I didn't lose weight (but I had no health problems at that time). I was 325 pounds. I'm a lot bigger and 32 now. lol



Yeah. Very high blood pressure and arythmia.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC that my daughter is marching with the band in a parade tomorrow for the first time and I hope that I can get close enough to get pictures!


----------



## snuggletiger

yaaaaaaaay for parades.
IC I am glad my tummy ache is going away.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm glad Max finally settled on a family them for Halloween. That way i can get started on designing and sewing. We're going to be a Jedi family. I think Alex will go for this since he gets his own light saber. He's been very into Max's collection of them lately.


----------



## Chimpi

fatgirlflyin said:


> IC that my daughter is marching with the band in a parade tomorrow for the first time and I hope that I can get close enough to get pictures!



This brings back many, many wonderful memories!
Hope she has a good time! 

I confess now I miss marching over horse manure and playing Aztec Fire in the Rosebowl parade.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that im losing the war, and losing the battles, IRL. (My IRL battles/war.) I just "am." And my efforts keep on being met with ruin. Im... struggling. 

I also C that i controlled a few impulses.

I also C im not sure what to do next.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I had a long day. And while it's only 4pm, it feels like 8pm at least, because ochoa packed my day was. I also got unexpectedly poked for a blood test which freaked me out. And makes me not wanna go back tomorrow for the second part. Needles BURN when they go in. Well... Okay. They sting. A lot. Like more than a bee sting. So I really don't wanna get it done again. 

Horrible walk-in clinic experience. I'm never going back to that place again. 

So now I'm going to sleep and hope things pick up when I wake up.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that though i have been very misguided, i have managed to get the KEYS to my residence back into my possession... and though IC i have been making effort to refrain from posting like a rabid dog, I can tell you that i *DO* have the keys to my residence *BACK* in my possession (whereas earlier i had handed them to my housemate, not landlord.) 

IC we are presently debating who is correct and what could go which way in this flood situation (RotoRooter is here he saw a VERY stopped-up drain) because the flood happened while i was asleep, i did NOT cause the flood (provability? I was asleep,) I did NOT make attempt to shut it off (fear, unknown, safety of my things given past events) and then DID call Dean (landlord) a half hour after i got my things to dry, then again at 10AM. At that time he informed me that "I am a D.A." and that i would need to "GTFO" once he got back from Miami for the football game.. but again, i didnt cause the flood and i had also been harboring resentment over the wallet (sorry) and also have knowledge that the house had flooded previously, and i suspect a scam, at least on some level (drug use by my housemantes make me question if they are intelligent enough for something liek this. They may be, and only "faking" dumb, so.. Cops said they "couldnt do anything" when i told them i would be pursuing my landlord for $90 week ppaid in advance :doh::doh::doh: plus $50 security deposit, which he will now likely pay RotoRooter with. :doh - Isnt he responsible to fix the flood cause? There was no damage, just 80+ gallons of water out of Rug Doctor.

(Even right now my friend is asking me what im doing. I told him "I am typing on this board for advice, there is maybe someone that can point me in the right direction or offer information that can help me as to what to say when i go to the courthouse if it turns nasty, etc.")

And IC.. I have underestimated Quiznos in a major way. Black Angue sub on Rosemary Parmesan and cheddar with Italian White bread? Bellissima.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> IC I'm glad Max finally settled on a family them for Halloween. That way i can get started on designing and sewing. We're going to be a Jedi family. I think Alex will go for this since he gets his own light saber. He's been very into Max's collection of them lately.



I love it!

IC I've got my mother's 70th birthday lunch today and of course I had a terrible night's sleep last night. For no reason, either. I wasn't stressed, emotional or upset. I was tired! I really needed the sleep for today - my family are very loquacious!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm laying in the hotel right now, surrounded by nobody but my family, and I'm actually happy. I really love our vacations, and I love visiting Minnesota. It just makes me happy, though the weather could FREAKIN WARM UP!


----------



## TexasTrouble

IC I'm thinking about looking for a new job. We had a 2.5 hour meeting at work today (goody, now I get to take the work I would have done during that time home with me for the weekend) and, by the end of it, I just wanted to hang my head and cry. There's just not enough hours in the day and I don't know if it will get any better.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CarlaSixx said:


> Yeah. Very high blood pressure and arythmia.



Awww, I'm sorry.


----------



## Heyyou

Well, IC my worst fear is coming true...

1) I need to move Sunday.
2) Now i have no ID..
3) And i need to move
4) I could car eless about my job i cant start without ID at this point
5) I lost this war. I fought HARD, too.

IC, im hurt. I tried everything, SUCCEEDED... and STILL failed.

Im... I feel like dog shit.

So help me God, if i need to pawn (ok, SELL pawn means sell lol) this laptop.. ill do it, but ill be broken. And hurt. And away from here.. no comment.. but i feel a part of ths comunity, and though i can self-regulate, IRL happens to run parallel with here, not "either or."


----------



## goofy girl

IC that when I buy condoms, I think I can understand how it feels for a guy that was sent to the store for tampons.


----------



## Heyyou

IC.. "Public Enemies," particularly the end, is a powerful, awesome movie.


----------



## Never2fat4me

goofy girl said:


> IC that when I buy condoms, I think I can understand how it feels for a guy that was sent to the store for tampons.



In all fairness, having bought both myself, I think buying the condoms is worse, and I commend you for it. Tampons just is a bit embarrassing, but it just says you love your woman enough to help her out. Condoms, on the other hand, tells the cashier you're going to have sex, which is a much more intimate thing to admit to a stranger.


----------



## CarlaSixx

That's interesting re:tampons vs. condoms.

I'm way less ashamed of buying condoms than of buying pads and tampons. No idea why.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I don't have a problem buying either, and sometimes I buy them at the same time, just to kinda ick out the cashier 

Now if I have to buy a pregnancy test? Dear God, no. That's embarrassing.


----------



## Blackjack

goofy girl said:


> IC that when I buy condoms, I think I can understand how it feels for a guy that was sent to the store for tampons.



Oooooh, why you buyin' them? Got a good night planned?


----------



## Inhibited

Luv that we have self serve check outs now so that kinda stuff isn't waiting on the belt to be scanned .....


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Inhibited said:


> Luv that we have self serve check outs now so that kinda stuff isn't waiting on the belt to be scanned .....



In Idaho, they still hide the condoms in a locked box most of the time, so you have to ask for them. But I can buy 50 gazillion different kinds of lube without talking to the pharmacist.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I knew we were moving too fast...I am okay with taking it slow.


----------



## Amatrix

When I worked at my local dollar store for awhile I would constantly see women/girls buying the pregnancy tests... and not have an extra nickle for tax. I felt so bad I would start my till with an extra dollar, because... well if they are pregnant and dont know/dont take care of things properly (whatever they choose...not my business) then there would be more trouble then me throwing down a dollar a day.

Anyways I confess that I am jealous of my sister and her family who just bought a house.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I don't know how to properly ignore someone when their posts get quoted all the damn time.


----------



## crayola box

Amatrix said:


> When I worked at my local dollar store for awhile I would constantly see women/girls buying the pregnancy tests... and not have an extra nickle for tax. I felt so bad I would start my till with an extra dollar, because... well if they are pregnant and dont know/dont take care of things properly (whatever they choose...not my business) then there would be more trouble then me throwing down a dollar a day.
> 
> Anyways I confess that I am jealous of my sister and her family who just bought a house.



IC I giggled at the thought of $1 pregnancy tests, but hey if they worked-awesome! (it was really sweet of you to do what you did too!)


----------



## Chimpi

Mathias said:


> IC that I don't know how to properly ignore someone when their posts get quoted all the damn time.



Ignore them all!


----------



## NewfieGal

IC that I wish there was someone to cuddle with in my bed as I go to sleep after working night shift... I used to find it comforting to cuddle or be cuddled as I go to sleep


----------



## goofy girl

hahha I guess it is kind of embarrassing to buy them but I try to hide them under all kinds of stuff until they need to be scanned. I think the harder part is looking a them all and scratching my head...."what kind of tip- what does that mean? what is this size? what if its too small or what if its too big? (i wouldnt want to make anyone feel bad haha)...what are the ridgey things? why are these orange and these are blue?? Wait this thing needs a battery??? So these say glide but these dont..so does the non glide get stuck??"

Very confusing.

Also every time I've bought a pregnancy test I always grab a box of condoms and a pint of ice cream. I have no idea. I guess just to be prepared for whatever the outcome is. haha

AAAAAND...as for the multitude of questions as to who/what/where/when I'm having sex with (haha LOVE YOU GUYS lol)...just kind of preparing I guess. I'm starting to feel ready to see what's out there. Semi-casually, if that's a term?? Definitely not ready for anything serious (Not even officially divorced yet) but ready to test the waters. And what better waters to test with than my vagina?


----------



## NewfieGal

Never2fat4me said:


> In all fairness, having bought both myself, I think buying the condoms is worse, and I commend you for it. Tampons just is a bit embarrassing, but it just says you love your woman enough to help her out. Condoms, on the other hand, tells the cashier you're going to have sex, which is a much more intimate thing to admit to a stranger.



Imagine living in a town of 700 people and having to buy either and the store clerk who has watched you grow saying to you oh its that time of month is it dear and proceeds to discuss it for 15 minutes with other people waiting in line who then also know its period time soooooo embarrassing! As for the condoms that was just plain fun cause then you get all the nosy people in town wondering what your at ( IC i used to buy em for others who didn't have the guts) I figure if the old gals are talking about me it gives someone else a break... living in a town where everyone knows you its much worse to buy any kind of product and its worse facing your neighbor then a stranger LOL


----------



## Saoirse

On the subject of condom buying... I used to work at Target as a cashier. One day, a really hot teacher that I had in college got into my line. We were chatting away, while I scanned and bagged. The last thing to come down the belt? A giant box of Magnums. I kept a straight face and finished up the transaction, but in my head I was nearly screaming with joy. Guess my hot college prof was packin!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> hahha I guess it is kind of embarrassing to buy them but I try to hide them under all kinds of stuff until they need to be scanned. I think the harder part is looking a them all and scratching my head...."what kind of tip- what does that mean? what is this size? what if its too small or what if its too big? (i wouldnt want to make anyone feel bad haha)...what are the ridgey things? why are these orange and these are blue?? Wait this thing needs a battery??? So these say glide but these dont..so does the non glide get stuck??"
> 
> Very confusing.
> 
> Also every time I've bought a pregnancy test I always grab a box of condoms and a pint of ice cream. I have no idea. I guess just to be prepared for whatever the outcome is. haha
> 
> AAAAAND...as for the multitude of questions as to who/what/where/when I'm having sex with (haha LOVE YOU GUYS lol)...just kind of preparing I guess. I'm starting to feel ready to see what's out there. Semi-casually, if that's a term?? Definitely not ready for anything serious (Not even officially divorced yet) but ready to test the waters. And what better waters to test with than my vagina?



Hahahaha. Bridgey, you crack me up.  I think this might be the funniest post ever.


----------



## imfree

NewfieGal said:


> IC that I wish there was someone to cuddle with in my bed as I go to sleep after working night shift... I used to find it comforting to cuddle or be cuddled as I go to sleep



Sweet! That's what I call "co-dozing" and it's way better than sleep medication!:happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that there are many things I want, but at this very moment a squishy nap partner would be excellent. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC That as of this moment my 8 year old son is piloting a small aircraft. He is doing this via the young eagles program. We got the call earlyish this morning saying that it was perfect weather to go up so him and hubs are up in the air right now. I'm happy for him. If the guy likes Max, it could become a regular thing. I don't know if these are log able hours in the plane but it sure is a nice treat!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just sold one of my favourite wigs today in order to make some money. And while it depresses me a bit, because I loved the wig, it makes me want to sell all the others as well. It just sucks that I can't find anyone interested in buying them.


----------



## Chimpi

CarlaSixx said:


> I just sold one of my favourite wigs today in order to make some money. And while it depresses me a bit, because I loved the wig, it makes me want to sell all the others as well. It just sucks that I can't find anyone interested in buying them.



Just goes to show how unique you are. 

It's nice when you take a forward step and do something in order to accomplish another thing. It usually works out for the best in the end.


----------



## Scorsese86

IC I am drunk.

One small bottle down, a larger one is almost empty.

God bless.


----------



## Never2fat4me

NewfieGal said:


> IC that I wish there was someone to cuddle with in my bed as I go to sleep after working night shift... I used to find it comforting to cuddle or be cuddled as I go to sleep



IC I can totally understand why you feel that way! Cuddling is definitely the way to fall asleep (or not fall asleep... ).


----------



## CarlaSixx

Seeing my ex at a political "junket" kind of thing yesterday made me realize I'm more over him than I thought, which is good. But lacking interest in anyone else is not good. 

I guess it's just that I lose interest in people that I know are paired up and happy, cuz they're not single so to me, no point in fawning. So it leaves me with no one to be interested in. I feel like a broken toy.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I saw my ex last night, and he's still adorable, and also still 12 years younger than me. sigh.


----------



## goofy girl

When I named the file for the pic I called it "spread the love" (because I gotta spread the love before I can give you more rep Ginny) ...which occurred to me right now is a perfect name for a snapshot of a condom post


----------



## Donna

IC I am watching "Zombies versus Vampires--The Ultimate Deadliest Warrior" on Spike TV right now and...oh....my....gosh....it's Dracula meets Zombieland meets Mythbusters. Is there such a thing as a geekasm? :huh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm possibly going to get paid for some work I did this week... which has me pretty excited because it means I can afford groceries for the week.


----------



## NewfieGal

Never2fat4me said:


> IC I can totally understand why you feel that way! Cuddling is definitely the way to fall asleep (or not fall asleep... ).



IC since I am working nights that it is definitely to go to sleep  but cuddling is good any time of the day or night and so i confess to being an affection junkie


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> When I named the file for the pic I called it "spread the love" (because I gotta spread the love before I can give you more rep Ginny) ...which occurred to me right now is a perfect name for a snapshot of a condom post



Heheheheeheheheheheeeee.


----------



## nettie

IC that yes, I am the one who dropped off pink sparkly-covered boxes of cookies and coffee under the guise of "Cookie Fairy" to several friends. IC also that I am the one you heard tripping over your yard ornament, innocent elderly woman, as I ran through your back yard trying to escape detection.


----------



## CarlaSixx

nettie said:


> IC that yes, I am the one who dropped off pink sparkly-covered boxes of cookies and coffee under the guise of "Cookie Fairy" to several friends. IC also that I am the one you heard tripping over your yard ornament, innocent elderly woman, as I ran through your back yard trying to escape detection.



Awwww :happy: Now that's pretty damn cute!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm having a hard time being motivated to do anything today. I have a little cleaning to do. Not much thankfully. I just feel like laying in bed and getting a few zzz's. I'm REALLY scared that this fatigue and sore boobs means i'm pregnant again. I SOOOO do NOT want another kid. It could just mean some hormone fluctuations messing with me and a bad night sleep last night...


----------



## Fuzzy

Read an article in Wired magazine about the possible making and release of Ghostbusters III.

Bill Murray, at one time, said he would appear in the film *IF* his character was killed off in the opening scenes, and was one of the ghosts in the rest of the movie.


----------



## NewfieGal

IC sometimes when its quiet I have too much time to think I think that I am never gonna get Mr. Right no longer how long I wait, and I am going to be a spinster with 30 cats and I'm allergic to cat so now i'm gonna be a spinster with puffy eyes and a runny nose... it just keeps getting worse lol


----------



## spiritangel

IC that whilst I feel good about getting somewhere with cleaning chores I hate that even small amounts of it make me sick  and that I need to rest lots to accomplish anything


----------



## Anjula

I'm a mess I confess


----------



## bmann0413

I confess that I need more guy friends.


----------



## danielson123

I apologize for the long delay in the end of my story from a couple weeks ago, as I know people have been waiting on the edge of their seats, but here it is.

I confess that at the party, things didn't work out like they should have. Long story short, I didn't chicken out, but really wasn't able to go ahead with my master plan. I had to put it off all the way until this past Sunday night. She said that we should just be friends. And I am completely ok with that. I felt a tremendous weight lifted off of me once I talked to her. I feel like a whole new person with a new outlook on life. All things considered, I really am very happy.

Time to look to the future.


----------



## rellis10

I confess I just had a heart attack at the sight of a massive (ok...massive to ME) spider. God I hate those things!


----------



## Scorsese86

IC I am happy about the paper I should write.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC everything is going really well.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I've had way too much caffeine today, and I'm going to drive the guys at D&D crazy.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm thinking of somewhat participating in NaNoWriMo this year. Maybe not entirely, but trying to at least get lots of writing done. I'm planning it out right now, trying to gauge if it's feasible for me or not.

Basically because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's 7:22am and I literally just got home from my friends house, these late nights are hell on me but _totally_ worth it! [Me and two of my other lady friends have been catching up on season 2 of Glee]


----------



## yoopergirl

IC that I could really use a giant, strong, 5-minute-plus bear hug...but that getting one might make me cry...


----------



## yoopergirl

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm thinking of somewhat participating in NaNoWriMo this year. Maybe not entirely, but trying to at least get lots of writing done. I'm planning it out right now, trying to gauge if it's feasible for me or not.
> 
> Basically because I have nothing better to do.



You know, I just heard about NaNoWriMo last year, and I'd kinda like to do it too, but I don't know what I'd write about. I used to really enjoy creative writing, but after focusing on non-fiction and journalism in college and then working for newspapers for about 5 years and on press releases and such for the last 2 years, I feel like all the creative writing-ness has been drained out of me.


----------



## penguin

IC that an episode of Star Trek TNG ("The Offspring") made me laugh and cry, and it was very good.


----------



## Heyyou

yoopergirl said:


> IC that I could really use a giant, strong, 5-minute-plus bear hug...but that getting one might make me cry...



IC that id love to _give_ you one, IC that I cant because you are all the way in "Upper Michigan" and i am in the heart of 32080  and also IC that i could definitely use giving one to someone (a "giant, strong, 5-minute-plus bear hug," since it was requested.) 

I also C that "crying takes the sad out of you" and once in awhile, ive had to let a tear slip through, so i could keep on keeping on, IRL.


----------



## Saoirse

IC i want it hard! but he hasnt answered me.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC Cribbage is taking a bit to learn.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic i was looking at a webpage talking about macaroni and cheese and look at the ad in the column and it's for a local funeral home! I wonder if they're making a correlation that people who love mac n cheese might die soon.. Food and death dont mix! It wigged me out a little


----------



## yoopergirl

Heyyou said:


> IC that id love to _give_ you one, IC that I cant because you are all the way in "Upper Michigan" and i am in the heart of 32080  and also IC that i could definitely use giving one to someone (a "giant, strong, 5-minute-plus bear hug," since it was requested.)
> 
> I also C that "crying takes the sad out of you" and once in awhile, ive had to let a tear slip through, so i could keep on keeping on, IRL.



Awww, thanks...IC that knowing that someone would like to give me a hug gave me a bit of a smile, which I needed.


----------



## NewfieGal

IC as days seem to be going by faster than the speed of light(its almost the end of September already... wasn't it summer just yesterday) I dislike it more each day that I am still on this thread(although I do enjoy the company here lol) guess I'm going to have to looking more actively for someone i think I am finally sick of being by myself


----------



## CarlaSixx

I found his contact info. After giving up for a year in the hopes of finding him and speaking to him... I found him. I randomly decided in the middle of my search for apartments to move into that I would look him up instead. The search never yielded any results before, so I thought it could do no harm. Well... I got results. And I thought I'd be a lil more excited. And I was shocked... but other than that, I don't know how I was feeling. I wanted to cry, though.

Is my life really so boring that I need to look up people who used to bring me joy? I mean... they chose to leave, so why am I not giving up?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

yoopergirl said:


> You know, I just heard about NaNoWriMo last year, and I'd kinda like to do it too, but I don't know what I'd write about. I used to really enjoy creative writing, but after focusing on non-fiction and journalism in college and then working for newspapers for about 5 years and on press releases and such for the last 2 years, I feel like all the creative writing-ness has been drained out of me.



Haha, I could have written this myself! Started out in journalism, now in PR.  No creative writing on the side for me anymore!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I wish I could twist Adrian's penis up and then tie it into a knot and then rip it off and then shove it up his butt then pull it out and stuff it down his throat. I wish I could do that about oh....every 28 days!


----------



## Jess87

I confess that all I'm actually looking for in another person is for them to say, "It's totally cool if you want to just stay in and eat dry cereal while watching zombie movies." Preferably without a "not one of the stupid ones" qualifier. You can't ban bad zombie films from cereal and zombie night. It's just not right.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I'm surprised at how sad i am that AMC is ending today. I've watched the show off and on since i was a little kid and i'd sneak in from playing outside to watch while my mom watched. I didn't think I'd be so sad over the end of a show.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC I don't know how to relax anymore. I took a randoom day off today, just for the sake of a three day weekend. I spent all morning cleaning the kitchen, den, and the foyer. And I didn't even mess it up in the first place!


----------



## Gingembre

In case anyone's interested, I have decided to go back to school and retrain to be a midwife. Application currently in progress...just hope I get some interviews (leading to a place!).


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Congrats, honey!! That's great.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> In case anyone's interested, I have decided to go back to school and retrain to be a midwife. Application currently in progress...just hope I get some interviews (leading to a place!).



I don't see why anyone wouldn't be interested.


----------



## Heyyou

HottiMegan said:


> Ic I'm surprised at how sad i am that AMC is ending today. I've watched the show off and on since i was a little kid and i'd sneak in from playing outside to watch while my mom watched. I didn't think I'd be so sad over the end of a show.



AMC is a channel..... ?


----------



## Heyyou

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't see why anyone wouldn't be interested.



Heck. I dont even know what a "midwife" IS and im interested!


----------



## Cors

Gingembre said:


> In case anyone's interested, I have decided to go back to school and retrain to be a midwife. Application currently in progress...just hope I get some interviews (leading to a place!).



Oooh, good luck girl! 

IC that I am now a pile of mush and I love it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Ic I had a crazy ass day today. Hopefully tomorrow goes much better.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Heyyou said:


> AMC is a channel..... ?



AMC=All My Children


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gingembre said:


> In case anyone's interested, I have decided to go back to school and retrain to be a midwife. Application currently in progress...just hope I get some interviews (leading to a place!).


 Good luck, Gingembre!


----------



## Lovelyone

CarlaSixx said:


> I found his contact info. After giving up for a year in the hopes of finding him and speaking to him... I found him. I randomly decided in the middle of my search for apartments to move into that I would look him up instead. The search never yielded any results before, so I thought it could do no harm. Well... I got results. And I thought I'd be a lil more excited. And I was shocked... but other than that, I don't know how I was feeling. I wanted to cry, though.
> 
> Is my life really so boring that I need to look up people who used to bring me joy? I mean... they chose to leave, so why am I not giving up?



I've been here before and feel your pain. Just a thought--but maybe what you miss is the joy that was in your life and not the actual person? I could be totally wrong but I found that the happiness is what I missed more than the person.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess, Whole-Hearted, * ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW * was the BEST TIME I'VE EVER HAD IN A THEATER! 

Got to Time Warp in the Aisles, toss Rice, Cards, Toast, got marked a Virgin and called a slut [I even got a slut button, which I adore. ] it was simply incredible, and they're putting this on against next year! [Which, I'm totally going to, and my dad even said he might go too, just to see "How much things have changed since the shows put on in the 70's" but still!] Seriously, Best night EVER.

 I also Confess, after the movie my night went south, but the power of the almighty Tim-Curry-In-Drag completely blows the minor annoyances of me getting hugged and my ass slapped by a drunk dude, and another drunk dude almost passing out on me.


----------



## Jess87

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess, Whole-Hearted, * ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW * was the BEST TIME I'VE EVER HAD IN A THEATER!
> 
> Got to Time Warp in the Aisles, toss Rice, Cards, Toast, got marked a Virgin and called a slut [I even got a slut button, which I adore. ] it was simply incredible, and they're putting this on against next year! [Which, I'm totally going to, and my dad even said he might go too, just to see "How much things have changed since the shows put on in the 70's" but still!] Seriously, Best night EVER.
> 
> I also Confess, after the movie my night went south, but the power of the almighty Tim-Curry-In-Drag completely blows the minor annoyances of me getting hugged and my ass slapped by a drunk dude, and another drunk dude almost passing out on me.



They do it in this independent theater every other Saturday here. I've been more times than I'll admit to. I'm glad you had fun. Plus, Tim Curry was really hot in drag. 

Rice is banned there though. We totally brought some the first time we went only to find that out. Then on the way home while tossing rice at each other we realized why. Rice to the eye is horrible. Especially when one goes under the lid. 

The virgin thing is way more fun to watch than have them pull you up for. Mine resulted in being dry humped by a Juggalo and then the guy in full on gimp gear disagreed with the Juggalo guy's technique. So awkward.


----------



## yoopergirl

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess, Whole-Hearted, * ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW * was the BEST TIME I'VE EVER HAD IN A THEATER!
> 
> Got to Time Warp in the Aisles, toss Rice, Cards, Toast, got marked a Virgin and called a slut [I even got a slut button, which I adore. ] it was simply incredible, and they're putting this on against next year!



They do the play in a town about 2 hours from me every year, and I've had the pleasure of seeing it twice while in college. (Plus I worked for the college paper, so I was able to attend & write about the dress rehearsal 2 years in a row.) The college crowd was very into it, and every show was packed and extremely interactive... It was so much fun...One of my goals is to get my younger sister to go to a show with me one day.

I also own, and LOVE, the collecters edition of the DVD complete with audience interaction cues. But as much as I adore Tim Curry & Barry Bostwick & Susan Sarandon & the rest of the RHPS cast, there's nothing like seeing the stage show for me. 

Glad you enjoyed losing your RHPS virginity! =)


----------



## Heyyou

yoopergirl said:


> They do the play in a town about 2 hours from me every year, and I've had the pleasure of seeing it twice while in college. (Plus I worked for the college paper, so I was able to attend & write about the dress rehearsal 2 years in a row.) The college crowd was very into it, and every show was packed and extremely interactive... It was so much fun...One of my goals is to get my younger sister to go to a show with me one day.
> 
> I also own, and LOVE, the collecters edition of the DVD complete with audience interaction cues. But as much as I adore Tim Curry & Barry Bostwick & Susan Sarandon & the rest of the RHPS cast, there's nothing like seeing the stage show for me.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed losing your RHPS virginity! =)



Did they do "Transexual from Transylvania" too? 

My sister used to be into that stuff too. I was always like, "Why!" lol


----------



## big_lad27

IC that this new job is killing me, im physically worn out constantly, I need hugs and a massage :sad: that is all


----------



## Heyyou

IC that the choices i made ultimately end up with my license suspended, but I also C that i made the cars i drove WITHOUT one more beneficial than most ANYONE (with a few esceptions) with a license ever did.

IC i mss my Camaro, and Buick. They would make life a LOT easier right now.

I guess i put myself here, huh. This is how i know ive grown up. 

I also C that im going to get it ALL back..........................


----------



## Lovelyone

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess, Whole-Hearted, * ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW * was the BEST TIME I'VE EVER HAD IN A THEATER!
> 
> Got to Time Warp in the Aisles, toss Rice, Cards, Toast, got marked a Virgin and called a slut [I even got a slut button, which I adore. ] it was simply incredible, and they're putting this on against next year! [Which, I'm totally going to, and my dad even said he might go too, just to see "How much things have changed since the shows put on in the 70's" but still!] Seriously, Best night EVER.
> 
> I also Confess, after the movie my night went south, but the power of the almighty Tim-Curry-In-Drag completely blows the minor annoyances of me getting hugged and my ass slapped by a drunk dude, and another drunk dude almost passing out on me.



When I was a teenager about a hundred years ago, we went to the movie theater and saw RHPS EVERY weekend. I remember being so totally confused the first two times and then learning what to say, when to say it, when to toss rice and toast and shoot off water pistols when it rains, etc. After learning all those things, it was one of the most entertaining and fun things I have ever experienced. I am happy that you had so much fun there.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Gingembre said:


> In case anyone's interested, I have decided to go back to school and retrain to be a midwife. Application currently in progress...just hope I get some interviews (leading to a place!).



That is awesome. I just watched The Business of Being Born and I think midwifery is awesome!


----------



## MisticalMisty

FINALLY crafting again. I can't believe how much I missed it. Finished up 2 ornaments for a special Dimensions person and now I'm working on more for my shop.

I'm also starting my Christmas cards. Yay for hobbies


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm excited for RHPS at my local theatre  They do it every year and there's only ever one or two people who aren't dressed up in costume to go  Normally it's on Halloween, though, lol. This year I plan to attend (it's free on Halloween though) and even have a start on my costume  As well as my costume for a Pride party in my city, haha.

----

IC I hate my monetary situation. I have 5$ in my bank to last another week and a half, and I basically only have dry food to eat. This sucks. Bills are behind by months (because mom was out of work) and we're still looking for a new place to go. 

I'm hoping something gets better in the coming week.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm just tearing through a bag of caramel creams right now...tsk, tsk...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess I would give an arm and a leg for someone to help with housework today, lol. It's no fun being a responsible adult. 

&#10003; Made my bed
&#10003; Cleaned the bathroom
&#10003; Did two loads of laundry
&#10003; Balanced my checkbook
&#10003; Cleaned out a junk drawer
&#10003; Made my lunch for tomorrow

I realize this is everyday stuff for all of us... just felt like a lot to me today. lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm tired of studying. I also hate ECGs now. They used to be cool, but now I actually have to know how to read them.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I put the kettle on...forgot about it...and then flung water everywhere when the kettle started whistling and scared me LMAO


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I had a ball buying frilly/cute pink baby clothes for my hubby's coworker's new baby. I'm so glad they had a girl. I love shopping for little girls


----------



## ButlerGirl09

MisticalMisty said:


> FINALLY crafting again. I can't believe how much I missed it. Finished up 2 ornaments for a special Dimensions person and now I'm working on more for my shop.
> 
> I'm also starting my Christmas cards. Yay for hobbies



I'm super excited to receive the ornaments you're making for a "special Dimensions person" heehee  I'm hoping they might be a good luck charm so the Colts actually start winning again!


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> IC I had a ball buying frilly/cute pink baby clothes for my hubby's coworker's new baby. I'm so glad they had a girl. I love shopping for little girls



Shopping for little girls is the best. There are so many cute and pretty things out there.
I love buying my two year old niece Gigi things.


----------



## Fuzzy

IC, On September 31st Facebook will start charging you for your account. To avoid this, you MUST get NAKED, stand on your dining room table and do the Macarena, all while singing I Will Survive. Then, and only then, will Mark Zuckerberg come down your chimney to tell you that your account will stay free. Pass it on, it must be true because someone on Facebook I hardly know told me! I love dancing on my dining room table NAKED!!!


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I find myself listening to the Judy Garland tapes and unable to stop laughing.


----------



## HottiMegan

Shosh said:


> Shopping for little girls is the best. There are so many cute and pretty things out there.
> I love buying my two year old niece Gigi things.



I have two nieces that are of the age i can't buy them cute little frilly things anymore. One's a full on teenager now!  The other is 10 and very grown up.
I got the cutest ruffled shirt with baby jeggings. I am excited to give it to them next week


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I need to get my body back in to a routine of earlier to bed. I was up till almost 3 last night. I'm paying for it today! I can barely keep my eyes open. I think the culprit is the Farkle game i have on my phone.


----------



## yoopergirl

snuggletiger said:


> IC I find myself listening to the Judy Garland tapes and unable to stop laughing.



This weekend I watched "Meet me in St. Louis" and "The Easter Parade", and they were the first films I've ever seen her in outside of "The Wizard of Oz" - I think she's kind of incredible.

I also saw "Singin' in the Rain". I think I'm officially in love with the old musicals now.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, now that my period is finally over, I'm gonna get seriously freaky with my honey tonight.


----------



## HottiMegan

Wow. I just learned that Saudi women only JUST got the right to vote. They still can't drive yet though. This seems like a big step but only time will tell. I hope it means more rights in the future.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I can't wait to have my warm, comforting hugs from my mom and dad. I miss them so much!


----------



## KittyKitten

I really think I scare some guys over here on Dims. I'm not a scary person. My voice is soft and mellow and I don't bite. :huh:


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> I really think I scare some guys over here on Dims. I'm not a scary person. My voice is soft and mellow and I don't bite. :huh:



I can't imagine you as anything other than a kind, affectionate person.:happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

happyface83 said:


> I really think I scare some guys over here on Dims. I'm not a scary person. My voice is soft and mellow and I don't bite. :huh:



Oh, I know I scare guys, here and elsewhere. I'm difficult, but I'm worth it, I swear. I bake cookies!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I just finished the last of our homemade Chili. I'm actually kind of sad,my father and I have been like.. living off of it for the past 3 days. (Reminds me of my childhood, a taddy bit.)


----------



## CarlaSixx

I could go for having a cuddle buddy right now


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that anyone who would have seen me take a napkin to a baby spider today would have gotten a laugh out of it. I closed my eyes to squash it and it moved so I let out the "EWWWW oh my goodness it's a spider and its moving toward me" scream and ran in terror from the room. My niece said I stood on my tiptoes and approached it like a ninja on crack. That thing was about the size of the sharpened point on a pencil and you would have thought that it was the size of my house. I even said, "I'm sorry little spider, I know you you are a baby...but I can't allow you to grow big and get long hairy legs and fangs. I'll pray that you have a nice afterlife." I really dislike spiders.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm starting to freak out a little bit about my health. I'm thinking it's from stress again, but not 100% sure. It's different symptoms than last time I got ill from stress. I'd go so far as to say it's more painful.

IAC I'm going to start taking my depression meds today. Hoping I can afford the refills next month.


----------



## Captain Save

If there was one thing I'd eliminate from the food chain it would be spiders. I know they play an important part of the ecology, but if I ever see them in my home where I can get them they end up under napkins, shoes, newspapers, etc. I try to keep up a manly veneer and not lose my cool, but I've been known to stare them down, approach carefully, and take them out with one move.

I confess, it's not that serious; I just dislike spiders intensely.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I discovered a new turn-on during sex today


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't even know where to start, I figured I'd post here instead of the bhm board because maybe the women here will have something nice to say. We mostly populate the BHM board with horny men.

I haven't cried in years, literally years. I'm not against, nor do I think your'e unmanly if you do cry, I don't give a shit, there's really not a shred of machismo in my body. I'm okay with crying venting and just plain being sad. 

Today was rough. I woke up at 3 in morning in tears, as if I had been crying while I was sleeping. As I came to consciousness I realized that I actually remembered my dream, which hardly happens. 

I had dreamt that my mom passed away. After going through all the emotions, I realized I wasn't sad or crying because my mom passed away, I was sad and emotionally fucked because I realized I didn't know how to deal with my mom not being there. The Actual feeling of emptiness was what was making me sad. I continued crying as I rolled out of bed, I cried in the shower. 

I called my mom and had a laugh with her because she once called me crying making sure I was alright. She said she just had a really bad feeling and wanted to make sure I was okay. I made fun of her for being old and crazy. so today, as I cried and called her to make sure she was okay, she ended the conversation with, "who's old and crazy now? that'll teach you to talk shit." It was in spanish, but that was the jist of it. 

She sent me an e-mail today, to calm my nerves if you will, and it was just nice to have a mother's reassuring words there for me. 

I can't imagine what I'll do when that day comes, luckily, she's taught me an assload and I've learned so much from her. 

I guess my confession is, I was being a big ol' baby back bitch today.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't even know where to start, I figured I'd post here instead of the bhm board because maybe the women here will have something nice to say. We mostly populate the BHM board with horny men.
> 
> I haven't cried in years, literally years. I'm not against, nor do I think your'e unmanly if you do cry, I don't give a shit, there's really not a shred of machismo in my body. I'm okay with crying venting and just plain being sad.
> 
> Today was rough. I woke up at 3 in morning in tears, as if I had been crying while I was sleeping. As I came to consciousness I realized that I actually remembered my dream, which hardly happens.
> 
> I had dreamt that my mom passed away. After going through all the emotions, I realized I wasn't sad or crying because my mom passed away, I was sad and emotionally fucked because I realized I didn't know how to deal with my mom not being there. The Actual feeling of emptiness was what was making me sad. I continued crying as I rolled out of bed, I cried in the shower.
> 
> I called my mom and had a laugh with her because she once called me crying making sure I was alright. She said she just had a really bad feeling and wanted to make sure I was okay. I made fun of her for being old and crazy. so today, as I cried and called her to make sure she was okay, she ended the conversation with, "who's old and crazy now? that'll teach you to talk shit." It was in spanish, but that was the jist of it.
> 
> She sent me an e-mail today, to calm my nerves if you will, and it was just nice to have a mother's reassuring words there for me.
> 
> I can't imagine what I'll do when that day comes, luckily, she's taught me an assload and I've learned so much from her.
> 
> I guess my confession is, I was being a big ol' baby back bitch today.


*
(((HOZAY))) powerful dreams stay with me all day....I seriously know how this feels. My heart goes out to you...nothing wrong with tears, and feeling feelings...but it HURTS!!!! nothing can prepare you for your moms death one day....but knowing you were so blessed to have such a wonderful relationship as it seems YOU HAVE xoxxo*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't even know where to start, I figured I'd post here instead of the bhm board because maybe the women here will have something nice to say. We mostly populate the BHM board with horny men.
> 
> I haven't cried in years, literally years. I'm not against, nor do I think your'e unmanly if you do cry, I don't give a shit, there's really not a shred of machismo in my body. I'm okay with crying venting and just plain being sad.
> 
> Today was rough. I woke up at 3 in morning in tears, as if I had been crying while I was sleeping. As I came to consciousness I realized that I actually remembered my dream, which hardly happens.
> 
> I had dreamt that my mom passed away. After going through all the emotions, I realized I wasn't sad or crying because my mom passed away, I was sad and emotionally fucked because I realized I didn't know how to deal with my mom not being there. The Actual feeling of emptiness was what was making me sad. I continued crying as I rolled out of bed, I cried in the shower.
> 
> I called my mom and had a laugh with her because she once called me crying making sure I was alright. She said she just had a really bad feeling and wanted to make sure I was okay. I made fun of her for being old and crazy. so today, as I cried and called her to make sure she was okay, she ended the conversation with, "who's old and crazy now? that'll teach you to talk shit." It was in spanish, but that was the jist of it.
> 
> She sent me an e-mail today, to calm my nerves if you will, and it was just nice to have a mother's reassuring words there for me.
> 
> I can't imagine what I'll do when that day comes, luckily, she's taught me an assload and I've learned so much from her.
> 
> I guess my confession is, I was being a big ol' baby back bitch today.



Dammit, I can't rep this man.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dammit, I can't rep this man.



Me either! 

I know how you feel, Jose! Moms are special--Cherish all the time you have with her. And it's good/healthy to be a big 'ol baby back bitch sometimes <hugs>


----------



## Fuzzy

Seen today on facebook...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am finding my happy again. Focusing on what i can do and seeing progress definately is helping.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC it was a joy to see the Boston Red Sox choke on the 25th anniversary of Buckner's famous stumble.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that I just enjoyed the last few hours of an amazing 2 week long sexcapade. He's a friend of a friend and was just passing through on his travel when a transportation hiccup extended his stay. We met at our friend's house one night, sat around a fire in the backyard. We went to lunch the next day and... well, we had fun. And we kept having fun for the next the next few weeks. He leaves tomorrow and I wish him all the best! Great guy with an incredible outlook on life!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess I'm TOTALLY ADDICTED to True Blood. My gal pals and I had a girls night in last night and watched the entire first season, I can't believe I've been missing such an epic show.. .wtf! xD


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm really nervous about babysitting my friends kids tomorrow. They're great kids, but I'm worried because for once someone is going to be counting on _me_. I wish I didn't have to and I could just sleep in, I haven't slept more than 4 hours this past week and a half that I've been home. (Because my crazy friends keep odd hours and I've been keeping up with them.)


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am way way to nice for my own good and far to deeply caring somedays I think I should shoot myself instead of acting on my instinct to be nice to people (note that means an ex atm) smacks self in head


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dammit, I can't rep this man.





ButlerGirl09 said:


> Me either!
> 
> I know how you feel, Jose! Moms are special--Cherish all the time you have with her. And it's good/healthy to be a big 'ol baby back bitch sometimes <hugs>



Got him!!!!!


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I'm making pea soup in the crock pot today and I'm way too excited about it. More excited than any normal person should be about soup.



:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It was far too many people, but I wanted to thank all of you for the sweet replies and the rep that I received from everyone. 

I knew I made the right choice by posting here instead of the BHM board. Not that I wanted rep, but I knew I'd get some comforting replies. 

Now back to your regular Hozay, not crying and spitting game. Who's first?!?!:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

happyface83 said:


> I really think I scare some guys over here on Dims. I'm not a scary person. My voice is soft and mellow and I don't bite. :huh:





Diana_Prince245 said:


> Oh, I know I scare guys, here and elsewhere. I'm difficult, but I'm worth it, I swear. I bake cookies!



Lol, I always figure if I scare him, then he's definitely not for me


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Now back to your regular Hozay, not crying and spitting game. Who's first?!?!:wubu:



I like being first.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't even know where to start, I figured I'd post here instead of the bhm board because maybe the women here will have something nice to say. We mostly populate the BHM board with horny men.
> 
> I haven't cried in years, literally years. I'm not against, nor do I think your'e unmanly if you do cry, I don't give a shit, there's really not a shred of machismo in my body. I'm okay with crying venting and just plain being sad.
> 
> Today was rough. I woke up at 3 in morning in tears, as if I had been crying while I was sleeping. As I came to consciousness I realized that I actually remembered my dream, which hardly happens.
> 
> I had dreamt that my mom passed away. After going through all the emotions, I realized I wasn't sad or crying because my mom passed away, I was sad and emotionally fucked because I realized I didn't know how to deal with my mom not being there. The Actual feeling of emptiness was what was making me sad. I continued crying as I rolled out of bed, I cried in the shower.
> 
> I called my mom and had a laugh with her because she once called me crying making sure I was alright. She said she just had a really bad feeling and wanted to make sure I was okay. I made fun of her for being old and crazy. so today, as I cried and called her to make sure she was okay, she ended the conversation with, "who's old and crazy now? that'll teach you to talk shit." It was in spanish, but that was the jist of it.
> 
> She sent me an e-mail today, to calm my nerves if you will, and it was just nice to have a mother's reassuring words there for me.
> 
> I can't imagine what I'll do when that day comes, luckily, she's taught me an assload and I've learned so much from her.
> 
> I guess my confession is, I was being a big ol' baby back bitch today.



I just want you to know that you just about brought me to tears with this


----------



## lushluv

IC I am completely _lost_ at building relationships.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that I would post pics here alot more often if I didn't have to spend hours resizing them first.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I want to move to Lake Tahoe.. soo pretty.. I also C that I might be not good at high altitudes.. I got a lot of dizzy spells yesterday after hiking through the afternoon.. (we were at like 7500 feet)


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

It's been a year now and the ex still invades my mind 
I want him out! :sad:


----------



## penguin

Yesterday a friend finally got around to taking a photo of the drawing she did of me years ago. I posed nude for her (she still says I'm her favourite model), and the picture she drew of me hangs in her dining room. When she finished it, I wasn't happy with how it made me look, as I wasn't feeling that confident about myself then. But looking at it now, I love it. IC that I'm glad I got over that self hate. She's a very talented artist, too


----------



## CarlaSixx

I spent my day gaming on the Wii. Haven't done that in a long time, so it was nice  And I plan to switch games, now.
I just wish I had more than 5 to choose from


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think I'm going to cancel my plans with my friend tomorrow, I feel bad just thinking about it, but I'm so freaking zonked from hanging out every night, I'm so not accustomed to having an active social life.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I got my inner glow back  I was worried briefly it might not return that little sparkle indefinable thing but its back


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am almost obsessed with watching pregnancy test result videos on YouTube...even though I have absolutely NO interest in having (or desire to have) more children. It just makes me all gooshy inside to see the women's reactions to the positives :happy:


----------



## yoopergirl

CarlaSixx said:


> I spent my day gaming on the Wii. Haven't done that in a long time, so it was nice  And I plan to switch games, now.
> I just wish I had more than 5 to choose from



Do you have the option of renting games from a movie rental store? My sister has a Wii, and we use our local Family Video to check out games before she buys them, or just to switch things up for a bit...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I got a reading and am very curious about who this new man is who is not native to australia and has spent many years in the US oh and is almost 6' darn it but apparently I wont know till the new year 

hehe I am sooo not looking to not be single atm so all good


----------



## Surlysomething

I have to turn my desk fan on and point it at my face so I can stay awake at work today.


----------



## yoopergirl

Surlysomething said:


> I have to turn my desk fan on and point it at my face so I can stay awake at work today.



I'm having issues staying awake, too. Good thing I'm in my own office, so when I do the head-jerky "no, don't sleep!" thing the boss isn't seeing it...no fan in here, but maybe I should open a window.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've had this online friend, since I was 13, and want to want me, Grr.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that i an now in the "Tri-state area" for a few days!

IC that somepeople's shenanigans pisses me off royally.

IC that i shouldnt let it get to me, but some people are two-face

IC my cats love me

IC i just had some chicken parmesan

IC that i have Court tomorrow

IC that i had my first plane trip today

IC i get upset about certain things.

IC im worthy to be talked to.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm sad the hot guy is the only male member of my nursing cohort who's not coming to the study session tonight. I'm really not all that interested in him (he's a good 15 years or so younger), but he's so pretty and nice to look at (and really freaking smart. It's just not fair!).


----------



## WVMountainrear

I confess I'm completely and utterly exhausted tonight. I'm also incredibly emotional. And for someone who has so many amazing people in her life, I feel inexplicably alone.


----------



## Heyyou

lovelylady78 said:


> I confess I'm completely and utterly exhausted tonight. I'm also incredibly emotional. And for someone who has so many amazing people in her life, I feel inexplicably alone.



IC, you shouldnt feel alone. I also C that i do, in fact, have some wonderful people in my life. Thank you!


----------



## spiritangel

lovelylady78 said:


> I confess I'm completely and utterly exhausted tonight. I'm also incredibly emotional. And for someone who has so many amazing people in her life, I feel inexplicably alone.



Hugs we all have those moments. I wish there was something I could say or do to help. Just remember how much we all love you. And do something that will make you smile such as watch something that makes you laugh or some such


IC that spiritual and nice does not mean I dont know my own worth or will put up with crap


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> IC that I would post pics here alot more often if I didn't have to spend hours resizing them first.



Hours? Use MSPaint, if you have a Windows computer. Go to image--> resize/skew and then replace the "100%" horizontal and "100%" vertical with 50 and 50, and hit okay. Your image is half its size. If it's still too big, do it again, or use whatever percentage you want in there (just make sure you keep horizontal and vertical the same.) 

Alternately, host them yourself somewhere like PhotoBucket that has a resize feature? Just putting ideas out there because I love your pics.


----------



## Heyyou

IC, it feels good to get a response.


----------



## Heyyou

IC, im changing my ways.


----------



## Heyyou

I also C I have one more, same thing, changing my ways... 

Thank you.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, for some bizarre reason, I have the sound of George Takei saying "Oh my" stuck in my head :doh:


----------



## Heyyou

IC that it was indicated i may get some "ridicule" for announcing how i am pursuing refund not re-ship of orders that didnt arrive as gifts? (It is akin to cancelling, if not technically, im simply describing the situation. Askin for re-ship not re-fund would not be cancelling. Technical folk, advise.) But, IC that i dont care. See, IC that its dawned on me that getting gifts ISNT the cool thing to do and cn actually fit other adjectives. So. "If they hate thn let em hate and watch the $82.41 plus $85.67 $$$$ pile up."

IC that im realizing a new level of freedom, and that i wanted to touch on that since i took the impetus "about an hour ago" to go about correcting that. So, i mean, im only being honest, and i dont think i should be knocked for that. IC that i may be.. but IC: "Talk to the hand." Two planes today, doing it myself.. im really on top of my game, now its time to fall back, on my own. Posting this will i hope show HOW im making it happen, of my own accord.

Thank you, friends.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I STILL haven't gotten over the girl who rejected me ages ago. This sucks. :really sad: I want to move on but I can't.


----------



## KittyKitten

IC baby you make me weak in the knees!


----------



## Mathias

CAMellie said:


> IC that, for some bizarre reason, I have the sound of George Takei saying "Oh my" stuck in my head :doh:



Heloooooooooo!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm supposed to make my friend dinner tomorrow, but I have no idea what to make her. She said no chicken, doesn't like veggie food, and I only eat chicken as far as meat goes. I'm at a loss.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My meds are changing things about me... I'm quite worried.

Also... It was really nice to unexpectedly find 15$ hidden in my mom's purse in a desperate search for gas money. It sure saved us! But waiting until Sturday for an actual paycheque is gonna be hard. Can't do laundry and need to mooch off someone if we run out of food  

Gawd, I hope I get hired soon.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I confess that I am, at times, a complete idiot. Like, Troglodyte grade idiocy.

Today, for instance, I accidentally installed the yellow ink tank in magenta's spot, and magenta in yellow's spot. And my printer yelled at me.

Also, just now I realized that someone who friended me on FB (due to a mutual who friended me based on another mutual) and whom I accepted for the heck of it, is actually a person I met while on that wonderful side project for work which I miss dearly. So she's not a totally random friend.


----------



## seavixen

IC that letting people get to me pisses me off twice as much as it depresses me.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC everytime I see Borgnine get beaten up in a movie I end up chuckling.


----------



## KittyKitten

IC sometimes I laugh at the most inappropriate times. I don't know why. I can't help it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

happyface83 said:


> IC sometimes I laugh at the most inappropriate times. I don't know why. I can't help it.



IC you are not alone. Twisted sense of humor ftw!


----------



## KittyKitten

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC you are not alone. Twisted sense of humor ftw!



IC glad I'm not alone lol


----------



## Saoirse

IC that I want to have a baby with my friend, simply because he was the cutest fucking baby I have ever seen (pictures of)! The hair, the eyes, the smile... I dont want kids (not now anyway), but if we ever had an accident, I wouldn't be mad!


----------



## KittyKitten

IC that I feel unlovable sometimes


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC twisted humor is _the* best*_ kind of humor... in fact, I'm pretty sure it's why I've got the friends I do in real life.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC the idea of a poverty stricken muppet makes me sad.


----------



## yoopergirl

IC that seeing all of my younger siblings doing the whole marriage & kids thing is making me a bit jealous (even though I don't really want the kids, or necessarily the marriage, right this second) and it makes me feel like a crappy big sister.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I think that if I have to get up and go to work every day, that so should everyone else. Excluding new mothers, stay at home Moms and the truly disabled. 

I also confess that I let it bother me way more than I should. *shakes fist*


----------



## Surlysomething

yoopergirl said:


> IC that seeing all of my younger siblings doing the whole marriage & kids thing is making me a bit jealous (even though I don't really want the kids, or necessarily the marriage, right this second) and it makes me feel like a crappy big sister.


 

My baby sister is getting married in July and she's the first one making the trip down the aisle out of 5 girls. Haha. It doesn't bug me AT ALL. I hope she makes me an Aunt soon too. I don't have any of the pressure of planning anything...that's how I look at it. Haha. Your time will come (if you want it).


----------



## HottiMegan

IC It's not even 9pm and i'm ready to sleep. WTF.. Crazy kids make for super tired mom.


----------



## KittyKitten

IC I am avoiding people who hold negative energy. I am only associating with those who have positive energy. I'd rather have a few good people in my life than lots of riff raff. Boo, go away!


----------



## swamptoad

I confess that I am posting more, finally. Its been a while I realize. Also, I am cleaning up my apartment: reorganizing stuff, removing clutter, and essential cleaning.


----------



## Surlysomething

I read your posts and always feel better about who I am because you're so ridiculous.

Haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am giddy like a little kid about Halloween season being upon us!  I got my first "ideas" magazine. I'm excited! I don't know if i'll dress up but our apartment sure will be filled with fun decor!


----------



## swamptoad

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am giddy like a little kid about Halloween season being upon us!  I got my first "ideas" magazine. I'm excited! I don't know if i'll dress up but our apartment sure will be filled with fun decor!



very cool!


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I cannot stand someone just because of the way that they express themselves. I have never met this person, but I truly dislike them and don't think I would ever want to know them in person.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am giddy like a little kid about Halloween season being upon us!  I got my first "ideas" magazine. I'm excited! I don't know if i'll dress up but our apartment sure will be filled with fun decor!


 
Yay! It's so much fun, isn't it?

I'm mailing my 7 yo nephew a Halloween card just because.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm currently gathering information about flying, as to hopefully help convince my friend it would be easier for _him_ to fly and see _me_. 
*
 I'm nervous, because I've never flown before and I'm a bigger person. He's slim and has flown a bunch of times to go see friends. *


----------



## Fuzzy

Why, yes we did get snow on October 6th... notice that fall hasn't reached us in the valley.. yet


----------



## Fuzzy

It would appear that old man winter has set up shop in the Mountain West.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I've never watched ANY StarTrek. It's not on netflix . . . I'm debating on starting it. 

/discuss.


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've never watched ANY StarTrek. It's not on netflix . . . I'm debating on starting it.
> 
> /discuss.



DO IT.

There's nothing to discuss.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have been staying up till almost sunrise most nights reading


----------



## yoopergirl

IC that I'm beginning to find the Dims boards easily as addictive as Facebook...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I'm kinda stressed, frustrated, angry, and depressed right now.

I really need a hug. And a vacation. And a hug.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> DO IT.
> 
> There's nothing to discuss.



I just got talked into Dr. Who . . .


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just got talked into Dr. Who . . .


Oh man, you'll never regret that one. I got convinced and never turned back.

(busy building a 1/2 scale TARDIS for Wonton)


----------



## vardon_grip

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've never watched ANY StarTrek. It's not on netflix . . . I'm debating on starting it.
> 
> /discuss.



All of the series are on Netflix


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> DO IT.
> 
> There's nothing to discuss.



TNG is my favorite. Also the only one I've seen most of. The others I've only seen a few episodes here and there.


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that while I am quite confident that in my lifetime I shall have a great love life and a great sex life, I'm becoming quite convinced that, "never the twain shall meet." The two damn things seem irreconcilable. Oh well, you can't have it all. I'll take love over sex every time, then.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> TNG is my favorite. Also the only one I've seen most of. The others I've only seen a few episodes here and there.


Same. 

Everyone should watch Star Trek at least once!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have been feeling mega tired and sick today and for some reason now just overall meh


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I didn't go to bed last night, because I'm stuck in my sleep pattern of "up till 7am, sleep till 2pm" Ah, well, I'll be sleeping good tonight, that's for sure!! [But at least I've been able to level a little in City of Heroes! Ahaha.]


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that I've quickly developed an unhealthy near-obsession with someone I recently met, whose only fault in the matter was an expression of interest in me. Now they're ignoring me (not that I blame them), which is only making the feeling worse.

I hate myself sometimes. This is one of them.


----------



## DeerVictory

my dream is to just be a sad lonely librarian


----------



## penguin

IC I'm feeling very overwhelmed this morning and not at all like me.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC I don't like wearing pants--I'm not wearing any right now either!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've oft-dreamed of starting my own nudist colony.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC I don't like wearing pants--I'm not wearing any right now either!



I know it seems like I'm following you around, because I probably am. 

But I hate wear pants too. as soon as I get home, they're the first thing that comes off.

We should get together and you know . . . not wear pants.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I am not a fan of waiting around.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know it seems like I'm following you around, because I probably am.
> 
> But I hate wear pants too. as soon as I get home, they're the first thing that comes off.
> 
> We should get together and you know . . . not wear pants.



Follow me around all you want!

If it were in any way acceptable to conduct therapy sessions while not wearing pants then I'd be the first to pioneer that! But yes they're always the first thing off when I get home.

And I'll happily not wear pants with you anytime :happy:


----------



## lushluv

IC I'm gonna be me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Follow me around all you want!
> 
> If it were in any way acceptable to conduct therapy sessions while not wearing pants then I'd be the first to pioneer that! But yes they're always the first thing off when I get home.
> 
> And I'll happily not wear pants with you anytime :happy:



oh my! I think I'm blushing.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I feel like Hell  I wanna go back in time.


----------



## yoopergirl

IC visiting this board makes me a bit nervous now that everybody's running around with no pants on...


----------



## ButlerGirl09

yoopergirl said:


> IC visiting this board makes me a bit nervous now that everybody's running around with no pants on...



Oh come on, you know you want to join the no pants party! It's more fun!


IC that I really want some cheesecake, but I have none <pouts>


----------



## LeoGibson

IC - I been pants free since '93. :happy:


----------



## Captain Save

When I enter my humble abode and my pants take their leave, I hear the last utterance of William Wallace from below...

FREEDOM!!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

See, I sort of appreciate comfy pants at home so my naked behind doesn't stick to my leather furniture. Having said that, when I get home, off comes the shoes and the bra and, if I'm staying home, most likely the shirt too.


----------



## Captain Save

I can imagine the problems with leather and skin not going well together. I have a fleece throw on my usual spot on the couch, which is much more comfortable and easier to launder than leather.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I prefer shorts to pants. Pants only get worn in <50F weather or for the job.


----------



## crayola box

If I may make a suggestion- lets have a pants-off dance-off


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

yoopergirl said:


> IC visiting this board makes me a bit nervous now that everybody's running around with no pants on...





ButlerGirl09 said:


> Oh come on, you know you want to join the no pants party! It's more fun!
> 
> 
> IC that I really want some cheesecake, but I have none <pouts>



Pants off dance off!!!


----------



## penguin

Captain Save said:


> When I enter my humble abode and my pants take their leave, I hear the last utterance of William Wallace from below...
> 
> FREEDOM!!



My breasts say the same thing when I take my bra off. Which is often accompanied by sounds of pleasure as they're released.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> My breasts say the same thing when I take my bra off. Which is often accompanied by sounds of pleasure as they're released.



hmmm I rarely wear any underwear at home and I am the same as soon as I get in the door after being out my bra is the first thing to go!


----------



## Saoirse

ok this might be too tmi but whatevs

IC yesterday, out of absolute necessity and completel lack of nearby bathroom, I changed my tampon in the back seat of my Jeep Liberty with my bestie sitting in the front. Poor guy! I waited too long and I was feeling soooo squissshy!! SO i hopped in the back, told the bestie to turn on the radio and look straight ahead. He was so grossed out hahahaha! But i cleaned up and it was all ok!


----------



## CarlaSixx

It's nearly 10:30am and I haven't had any sleep in almost 24hrs. I have a Thanksgiving meal to attend in the afternoon and need some sleep before then in order to function. But can't seem to stop thinking. 

I also went and found my fabric that I'll be using to create my costume. It's nice to see there's wayyyy more than I need. That's always a bonus. I just hope I can get it done in time. It's simple sewing but still.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pants off dance off!!!



I'm feeling the urge to dance! (Well I pretty much always feel a need to dance. I'm the dancing queen!)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm feeling the urge to dance! (Well I pretty much always feel a need to dance. I'm the dancing queen!)



Not gonna lie. I usually only shake my ass at weddings.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Not gonna lie. I usually only shake my ass at weddings.



Well I attend a lot of weddings so you can come shake your ass with me!

Also, IC that I forget that just because I'm on my balcony it does not mean I'm invisible. Oh hey over there, office workers! I hope you enjoyed the show :batting:


----------



## AuntHen

IC I don't really like/watch TV much anymore but I am kind of getting into the new show "Terra Nova"


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess I just watched "Howls Moving Castle" For the first time. I had to pause repeatedly to go find something to blow my schnoz with. _Gawd_ I'm a sappy bitch


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess I just watched "Howls Moving Castle" For the first time. I had to pause repeatedly to go find something to blow my schnoz with. _Gawd_ I'm a sappy bitch



Awww yeah it is like that but sooo good


IC I see a long time of being single as my interest in men and dating is just not there


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I think that someone I can't stand is extremely good-looking...and that makes me dislike the person even more


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CAMellie said:


> IC that I think that someone I can't stand is extremely good-looking...and that makes me dislike the person even more



Lol, I hate that sh*t too. Bad enough when you don't like someone but for them to seem so freaking_ perfect_ on top of it all is just awful


----------



## Fuzzy

IC that its gotten too cold for no-pants.. more like swap-to-sweat-pants.

I'm considering putting a fire in the woodstove.


----------



## Aust99

IC I'm back from Bali and I had a really wonderful time....


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I just want to have someone to sing like this with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13MRyaNgpeQ

Have voice--Need guitar and man who wants to make beautiful music together :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I find it kind of pathetic that my grandmother is starting to accept me, all because I told her I'm working towards applying to a university and that I'm being checked out weekly by specialists.

For some reason, putting your life in the hands of "medical specialists" makes you a good person, according to my grandmother. So when I was telling her that I'm seeing one in order to not go over the edge, she was approving of me, even though she doesn't understand the whole "mental health" thing. She is just addicted to seeing doctors all the time. Not that she's a hypochondriac or anything, but that she wants to live past 100. 

And trust me, I strongly believe she will. The evil ones last forever because they're everyone else's karma.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I just want to have someone to sing like this with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13MRyaNgpeQ
> 
> Have voice--Need guitar and man who wants to make beautiful music together :wubu:



Let's DO THIS!


----------



## penguin

IC that I didn't realise there was a split in one of the seams on my skirt until I was at the bus stop. The split was about 3" long and right over my ass. I also C that I wasn't wearing any knickers, but the skirt is loose and flowy so I'm hoping that it wasn't very noticeable.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CarlaSixx said:


> The evil ones last forever because they're everyone else's karma.



I want to rep you for that sentence, but I can't...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I want to rep you for that sentence, but I can't...



Lol! Thanks anyway 

My friends and I had a long discussion about it a year ago. Literally a two hour discussion on why bad people seem to live so long. It was rather entertaining :happy:




----

IC I've finally put a project into work with some friends and I'm hoping we can pull it off. We've been talking about having our own webshow for awhile, but never really took any steps to make it happen. Now I'm really interested in doing it and we're trying to find a title for our show.

Basically the show is going to center around my friends and I, and is going to be filmed during various stages of intoxication whenever that may happen. So there will be things like shopping trips, conversations, gaming, etc... All done while intoxicated. 

We've polled friends and friends of friends about it and well... people like idiot humour. (At least, here in Canada and the US people like it  ), so we're thinking the show would have at least a bit of a viewing audience. 

But all we need now is a catchy title. And that has been left up to me to find. And the only one we have... doesn't sound good enough. So I'm going to sleep on it and hopefully come up with better things in the morning.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It was nice staying at home all day for a few days straight, and I'm sort of happy two of my three friends are going to be super busy -from the sounds of it- for the next couple of weeks so I won't be out all night every night.


----------



## Hathor

I fear I am never going to be worthy enough to gain the one thing I have always most desired.


----------



## yoopergirl

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I just want to have someone to sing like this with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13MRyaNgpeQ
> 
> Have voice--Need guitar and man who wants to make beautiful music together :wubu:



Thanks for the link...They have amazing voices and a great vibe.


----------



## snuggletiger

Hathor said:


> I fear I am never going to be worthy enough to gain the one thing I have always most desired.



*hugs* ya seem nice enough


----------



## yoopergirl

IC that I'm really tired of feeling disposable. I deserve better than that.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I see a lot of myself in Chandler Bing. While humor is a big part of who I am, all I really want is to feel accepted.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm considering becoming a youth group advisor for the same organization I was in during high school. I'm kinda really excited about it.


----------



## Dromond

I confess I think Jackie deserves better.


----------



## goofy girl

IC that while I'm grateful to have food in my cupboards, I am getting really tired of eating nothing but pasta, and veggies out of cans. 

And I also C that I am very happy I'm not tired of egg and cheese sandwiches lol


----------



## yoopergirl

SMA413 said:


> IC that I'm considering becoming a youth group advisor for the same organization I was in during high school. I'm kinda really excited about it.



That sounds like an awesome opportunity for you!


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that reading this thread and the postsecret website make me feel more normal than I have ever felt before.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm pretty excited to shoot the first episode of my webshow tonight. 

Also making plans to shoot an episode on the weekend: drunken homework. 
Judging from the last two times we were intoxicated and doing homework, this should be fun. Lol.


----------



## joyful_laughter

IC I'm developing a crush on a guy who is way out of my league.  of course.


----------



## CarlaSixx

So tonight's plan to drink is kinda scratched out. But at least the plans for the weekend are cemented


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I'm going to try to convince a friend to go on a little impromptu road trip.


----------



## joyful_laughter

CastingPearls said:


> IC I'm going to try to convince a friend to go on a little impromptu road trip.




IC I'm super jealous because I LOVE impromptu road trips =) Have fun!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm going to bed at 9 p.m. and officially embracing being old.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC my heart just leapt through my chest. Someone I never want to interact with again popped up on my "people you may know" list on facebook.

Thank the gods I didn't show up on hers first. Blocked blocked blocked.


----------



## KittyKitten

I don't know if it is only me but I get very uncomfortable when I pass by a group of guys.


----------



## yoopergirl

happyface83 said:


> I don't know if it is only me but I get very uncomfortable when I pass by a group of guys.



It's not just you. 

At least in my case, I think it's because I know how typical it is for guys to feel the need to impress each other when they get together, which often leads to ignorant behavior/comments that likely wouldn't present themselves without the group mentality factored in.

(And yes, I know not all guys participate in that kind of thing, and that ladies have been known to do it too.)


----------



## Heyyou

I am going to go ahead and C that lately, im beginning to realize that deep, down inside... under all the happy hi-fives and smiles, and the face i put on to get through the day.. im starting to feel this depression monster catching up with me, and until i replace the job i had with a new one (it will be finished tomorrow, then hello unemployment like 9.1% of all the people in the country, ouch!) that i am really seeking ways and people to meet so that i may put this depression behind. I want to thank my two present best friends, both of whom exist on the computer, and my continued reaching-out to my SSBBW friend in Tennessee, model initials MM (she is going to Britain in a week or two, i hope she has a blast and is treated well!) for really keeping me going, because, boy i tell ya, anyone else woul dhave given up. Not me . im a fighter. Now this fighter needs a nice refresher, of a real live person to see and be friends with. That is about where im at.

I also confess, im mailing letters today and tomorrow to obtain my free Credit Report. Im somewhat of a credit *expert,* and if you ever happen to end up on that Credit Forum s dot com, check out SoFLi-ne, that be me.  (That helps me going too, acting like I have a job.)

I totally need to be a CSR making $14 an hour OR Data Entry at that cool $11 an hour i had a couple of years ago. Thats what i need. I need car to get there. This summer -happened.- Yall already know.


----------



## rellis10

IC i'm mild mannered on the surface but i'm actually really competitive and a bad loser. That said, losing to an awesome friend and person in general definitly softens the blow.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I brought the Harry Potter series and today's the day it finally came! I'm going to enjoy reading the books again.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I had the deepest sleep I've ever had in a long time today. I missed four phonecalls with the phone directly beside my ear! 

Also, I was falling asleep at the hospital today. Found myself a nice fat friendly couch in the dialysis ward and parked myself there for over an hour. Super comfy. The only actually comfy seating in the entire hospital, I believe. But it was a lil too comfy. I started nodding off and a nurse came to wake me up and ask if I was alright :blush: I told her I was just sleepy.

But really cool that the dialysis unit lets me use their waiting room, now  They have the coldest public drinking water and an ice machine, so I like being allowed there, lol.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I was going to post something relevant here today, but I forgot what it was...


----------



## HottiMegan

IC That i'm not looking forward to riding the bus tomorrow and Friday. It takes me 2+ hours to travel about 5 miles round trip to take Alex to school. I get to stay at home for about 2 hours and start it all over again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm having an emotional day. It's just that everything has to be so complicated, nothing can ever be easy.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm having one of those nights when I could really do with some closeness.


----------



## SMA413

IC I love when Family Guy does re-creations of movie scenes... like I'm watching the episode when Stewie time travels and they did the scene from Ferris Bueller.

IC that I'm annoyed that my plans last night were sidelined by my guy not feeling well... but I'm kinda glad that I got to go to sleep super early last night- I was exhausted after my first day of work.

IC that my uterus decided to ruin my plans for the weekend. Fuckin bitch.

IC that if I was someone who believed in signs, those two previous confessions could be interpreted to mean that I'm not meant to hang out with this guy.... but it's a good thing I don't believe in signs.

IC that this move I made totally wiped me out financially and every last penny is spoken for between now and pay day... which is next week. Looks like it's ramen for the next few days. LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I love the feeling of musical accomplishment. I sit and try to learn something. Practice parts that give me trouble, and practice and practice them. I love when it finally all comes together. I love pushing myself, even just a little to learn something new, a new technique a new method. It's fantastic. 

Now I can get to recording.


----------



## yoopergirl

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm having an emotional day. It's just that everything has to be so complicated, nothing can ever be easy.



I understand completely. Hope things get better for you. Sending a mental hug your way.



rellis10 said:


> IC I'm having one of those nights when I could really do with some closeness.



See above response


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I had a wonderful ending to a crappy day. My brother got pissed at me like 10 minutes before bed, I mean he was like yelling at me, grabbed/scratched my arm, etc. Well when he went to bed, he slammed his door because he was still mad.......... and the door locked with him inside. ;D _Oh sweet Karma. _


----------



## Allie Cat

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I've finally put a project into work with some friends and I'm hoping we can pull it off. We've been talking about having our own webshow for awhile, but never really took any steps to make it happen. Now I'm really interested in doing it and we're trying to find a title for our show.
> 
> Basically the show is going to center around my friends and I, and is going to be filmed during various stages of intoxication whenever that may happen. So there will be things like shopping trips, conversations, gaming, etc... All done while intoxicated.
> 
> We've polled friends and friends of friends about it and well... people like idiot humour. (At least, here in Canada and the US people like it  ), so we're thinking the show would have at least a bit of a viewing audience.
> 
> But all we need now is a catchy title. And that has been left up to me to find. And the only one we have... doesn't sound good enough. So I'm going to sleep on it and hopefully come up with better things in the morning.



My Drunk Life? xD


----------



## cinnamitch

I confess I am not impressed with a lot of new technology. My son got the new Iphone and it doesn't wow me at all.


----------



## snuggletiger

I figure I'll wait till next christmas when the Iphone & Ipad will be considered old hat. Let the Joneses eat the depreciation.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that if I do not get to see, kiss and breathe him in again *soon*, that I may go insane! Sigh.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that depression is getting the better of me lately


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that Ke$ha makes me want to jab a pencil in my ear. And Nickelback, too.


----------



## Hathor

I don't get why people keep using "IC" and "C"..... Is it supposed to mean something on Dims that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Hathor

snuggletiger said:


> *hugs* ya seem nice enough



Thank you, sweetie. =) I try...except when I'm in a bad mood. :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Hathor said:


> I don't get why people keep using "IC" and "C"..... Is it supposed to mean something on Dims that I'm not aware of?





"IC" and "C" are used in place of "I confess" and "confess" on the Single Confession thread


----------



## Hathor

CAMellie said:


> "IC" and "C" are used in place of "I confess" and "confess" on the Single Confession thread



Okay, thanks.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I'm going to be staying up way later than I should tonight because I'm gonna watch the _Walking Dead_ Season 2 premiere.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess I'm back to being bitter.






_*Fuck People.*_


----------



## Heyyou

IC that im all set for tomorrow! Got my EBT card, $321  unsure when it will refill.. that was a pleasant, and needed, surprise. Also, have a job lead tomorrow, and the computer is at, what, $228? Thats IF i want to sell it.. I can get what it is worth! Two months old. 

So i tied up some loose ends, im SOO thankful for my friends, they know who they are.. and i am prepared for tomorrow! 

Ok everyone! TY, and good night


----------



## Hathor

I confess to having the thought (many, many times) of parking somewhere in the middle of the night and wandering off to disappear.


----------



## Heyyou

I confess that i drove today.. and i LIKED it!


----------



## snuggletiger

Hathor said:


> I confess to having the thought (many, many times) of parking somewhere in the middle of the night and wandering off to disappear.



but where would ya go?


----------



## Hathor

snuggletiger said:


> but where would ya go?



I've got friends all over the U.S. But I'd either go to Sacramento where my good friends lives or to Tampa where my dad and grandpa now live.


----------



## Heyyou

I confess, i agree with the Facebook poster who posted this: " I hate moped riders. Either be public with attraction to bbws or **** off and never bother them."

Epic Agreement!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I know we both deserve happiness. Whether or not that means being together doesn't matter. It's time to be happy again.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I judged Linkin Park's "A thousand Suns" CD too harshly and didn't give it a chance. It's actually really good now that I've listened to the whole thing.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I've somehow managed to develop addictions to the game Words with Friends and the Buffalo Chicken toasted sub at Domino's Pizza both within the last 24 hours. :blink:


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am jealous of folks who get free stuff from the Government.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm excited that Beavis and Butt-Head are coming back


----------



## CarlaSixx

I got a phonecall from the library saying that the book I ordered has arrived for me to pick up  can't wait to tear into it!


----------



## yoopergirl

IC that while I don't think of myself as overly adorable, I feel like I've had a few "cute days" over the past week or so. Definitely makes the world a little brighter


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm seriously considering taking part in Nanowrimo next month thanks to an idea that has developed from a short story plot. At least I have a couple of weeks to build on the base I have and decide.


----------



## Heyyou

IC, i confess that is, that Ok, i see my "Out!" The decision to stay or go in regards to FL is coming sown to whether this "agency" that my roomie knows about WILL or WILL NOT pay the rent or not. If its a "no" (and i can feel it,) then thats an automatic "Back to xx." If its a "YES," then we have jobs here. Thats pretty much where im at right now.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that i am really happy the majority of, if not all of my friends, and myself included, are not a fan of/hate "Lady Gaga." Amen!

The new song is catchy up until the bad Fleetwood Mac-butchered sounding jazz comes in. The beginning sounds like every Cher, Metro Station, Enrique Inglesias, pop-ish song before it, and the part that gets you amped lasts from perhaps the middle to... yeah, pretty much the middle. That is some BADD JAZZ, people.

I guess it doesnt take much to sell records these days.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm annoyed that all I seem to attract are freaky people and clingy people. Worst when it's both. We haven't even met, only been speaking a few days, and you're already hoping I consider us a couple that's in it for the long term? Oye. Why do these types still exist?


----------



## Lamia

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm annoyed that all I seem to attract are freaky people and clingy people. Worst when it's both. We haven't even met, only been speaking a few days, and you're already hoping I consider us a couple that's in it for the long term? Oye. Why do these types still exist?



 Did you meet online? I've noticed that guys online tend to fall really fast and move really fast. When I met my boyfriend in 1999 he told me he loved me after talking to me for 2 days.  I gave him a chance anyway and we've been together ever since and he's awesome. So it's not always a bad thing.


----------



## Hathor

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm annoyed that all I seem to attract are freaky people and clingy people. Worst when it's both. We haven't even met, only been speaking a few days, and you're already hoping I consider us a couple that's in it for the long term? Oye. Why do these types still exist?



That happened to me a couple times too and both relationships lasted more than a year. 

It's refreshing when a guy only has eyes for you and isn't lumping you in with a bunch of other chicks he happens to be dating at the same time.


----------



## spacce

IC I am going to annoy passing cars and neighbors in the future, due to their ignorance ..


----------



## CarlaSixx

Technically I've known him since I was a child, but we never really talked or hung out, and now we're adults who're talking and we're supposed to hang out on Friday. The guys like that are all from my area but I first talk to them online. It's rather annoying, but online is really the only way to meet anyone here, unless it's at a bar, which means "booty call only" meets.


----------



## Chimpi

CarlaSixx said:


> Technically I've known him since I was a child, but we never really talked or hung out, and now we're adults who're talking and we're supposed to hang out on Friday. The guys like that are all from my area but I first talk to them online. It's rather annoying, but online is really the only way to meet anyone here, unless it's at a bar, which means "booty call only" meets.



It might be wise to formulate some sort of escape plan. I can't imagine you would be very comfortable if he acts beyond your boundaries when it comes to being clingy.

I'm very uncomfortable in bar settings. I'm not a "booty call" guy at all; far from. I have yet to understand the appeal of alcohol and "loosening" up, but I'm unsure whether I want that to occur in a bar surrounded by a bunch of people I usually have no interest in connecting with on any level. /shrug


----------



## Allie Cat

Heyyou said:


> IC that i am really happy the majority of, if not all of my friends, and myself included, are not a fan of/hate that dude "Lady Gaga." Amen!
> 
> Her/his new song is catchy up until the bad Fleetwood Mac-butchered sounding jazz comes in. The beginning sounds like every Cher, Metro Station, Enrique Inglesias, pop-ish song before it, and the part that gets you amped lasts from perhaps the middle to... yeah, pretty much the middle. That is some BADD JAZZ, people.
> 
> I guess it doesnt take much to sell records these days.



OK.... so like, Lady Gaga is not a 'dude'. She's a woman, girl, chick, babe, whatever term you want to use for someone who is female. 

Even if the retarded rumors were true and she was transsexual, she is still a SHE.

And referring to people as he/she or him/her or whatever is EXTREMELY offensive, beeteedubs.


----------



## penguin

Alicia Rose said:


> And referring to people as he/she or him/her or whatever is EXTREMELY offensive, beeteedubs.



Thank you for this.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Next time I have the urge to reply to something on Hyde Park, kick me. Hard. In the nuts.


----------



## tonynyc

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Next time I have the urge to reply to something on Hyde Park, kick me. Hard. In the nuts.



Well instead of a kick... perhaps a box of chocolates...


----------



## Allie Cat

tonynyc said:


> Well instead of a kick... perhaps a box of chocolates...



...in the nuts?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have such a blast hanging out with a certain group of friends, but I hate that I can't talk about a lot of things that go on in my life because my one aquaintence is the biggest Gossip I know in this damn city. :doh:


----------



## TwilightStarr

I confess I just spent 2 1/2 hours cleaning and organizing my room and closet like a housewife on adderall.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

TwilightStarr said:


> I confess I just spent 2 1/2 hours cleaning and organizing my room and closet like a housewife on adderall.



I have been there many, many times. But, hooray for cleaning!!!!


----------



## rellis10

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Next time I have the urge to reply to something on Hyde Park, kick me. Hard. In the nuts.



I really know this feeling. The last time I went in there I came out with a splitting headache fuelled by overpowered opinions and, dare I say, a sizable helping of ignorance from one individual inparticular.... I think she's gone now though 

I've now ordered myself to never step foot in that place ever again, it brings out the worst in me.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Next time I have the urge to reply to something on Hyde Park, kick me. Hard. In the nuts.





rellis10 said:


> I really know this feeling. The last time I went in there I came out with a splitting headache fuelled by overpowered opinions and, dare I say, a sizable helping of ignorance from one individual inparticular.... I think she's gone now though
> 
> I've now ordered myself to never step foot in that place ever again, it brings out the worst in me.



This is exactly why I have a strong personal policy to stay the hell away from Hyde Park (even and especially when something looks fairly non-assuming). I want my online time to be fun and light, so the lounge, sexuality, fat girl bonding, and big sexy mens areas are more my cup of tea.


----------



## Blackjack

The kitten just jumped onto my laptop and has this to say to you all:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---\\\\\\\\\]]]-p[[888888ikkkkkkpppppppppppp[,8o9-9


----------



## rellis10

Blackjack said:


> The kitten just jumped onto my laptop and has this to say to you all:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ---\\\\\\\\\]]]-p[[888888ikkkkkkpppppppppppp[,8o9-9



Well this is clearly Cattish.... I know exactly what's being said *sage nod*


----------



## Heyyou

IC, its:

1) Call Greyhound, book ticket
2) Eat Popeyes in Jacksonville
3) ON THE BUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cors

I crave sleep but begging for a lobotomy is more dramatic.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

rellis10 said:


> Well this is clearly Cattish.... I know exactly what's being said *sage nod*



Well, it is quite clear. The kitty is obviously saying, "Hellooooooooooooo Blackjack! Pay attention to me and stop using my favorite butt warmer!"


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am so stressed out that i might do some retail therapy when I take Alex to school.


----------



## Heyyou

IC: To all my friends: I no longer live in the Motel with my "roomie from jail." AMEN! 

Next stop: "The wheels on the bus go round and round."


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm mind-boggled by people posting their life play-by-play on here.


Really?

:huh:


----------



## CleverBomb

Some people have blogs.
Others use facebook or whatever. 

I don't entirely get it either, but then I don't go much into my personal life online aside from cars and electronic gadgetry.

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething

CleverBomb said:


> Some people have blogs.
> Others use facebook or whatever.
> 
> I don't entirely get it either, but then I don't go much into my personal life online aside from cars and electronic gadgetry.
> 
> -Rusty


 

That's why I don't give a shit about Twitter. I don't want to know your status every 5 minutes. Who cares! Haha.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm pretty excited about RHPS on Friday. Going with a small group of people. 

IAC that I'm afraid to be the only person I know left in this city a year from now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

rellis10 said:


> I really know this feeling. The last time I went in there I came out with a splitting headache fuelled by overpowered opinions and, dare I say, a sizable helping of ignorance from one individual inparticular.... I think she's gone now though
> 
> I've now ordered myself to never step foot in that place ever again, it brings out the worst in me.


Exactly. I refuse to let myself go back there, I can only push buttons so far until I get myself banned, and forget that!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

tonynyc said:


> Well instead of a kick... perhaps a box of chocolates...



A box of chocolates to the nuts? I don't think I'd be in any condition to eat them after that...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> A box of chocolates to the nuts? I don't think I'd be in any condition to eat them after that...


Who says they're for eating?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> Who says they're for eating?



What the hell else would they be for?


----------



## Jess87

I confess that I watch Teen Witch every year. It's so bad that I can't help myself. The "Top That" scene still makes me cringe, but sadly, I know all the words to it.


----------



## Mathias

I watched Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 tonight and IC that I teared up when it showed Harry viewing Snape's memories and it got to the part where Lilly was telling baby Harry how much she and hid father loved him right before she died.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mathias said:


> I watched Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 tonight and IC that I teared up when it showed Harry viewing Snape's memories and it got to the part where Lilly was telling baby Harry how much she and hid father loved him right before she died.



I like that part  I haven't known anyone to not feel emotional with that scene, but I only tear up at the scene where Harry holds the stone and his loved ones appear. THAT one makes me tear up.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess, I really have to become famous, or design an ingenious product.


----------



## Heyyou

IC.. I am in "Max Meadows, VA - 24360" according to the receipt. (Greyhound) and i am on Free Wifi!  Now, that is better than "Walterboro, SC - 29488" - which had Wifi they wanted me to pay for. Therefore, IC that VA is better than SC.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I don't like how it was in the upper 70s Monday, and we've been in the 40s for the last couple of days. Currently 51. Blah!


----------



## rellis10

Luv2BNaughty said:


> IC that I don't like how it was in the upper 70s Monday, and we've been in the 40s for the last couple of days. Currently 51. Blah!



IC I had to break out my cardigan for the first time this year yesterday... the weather's turned pretty quickly on this side of the pond too.


----------



## Allie Cat

Heyyou said:


> **quote has been moderated***



I'm kind of surprised that something this offensive hasn't been moderated in some way yet.

I guess trans people are still Acceptable Targets 'round these here parts.


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm kind of surprised that something this offensive hasn't been moderated in some way yet.
> 
> I guess trans people are still Acceptable Targets 'round these here parts.


Gaga is laughing all the way to the bank while asshat can't even decide what state he'll be sleeping in tomorrow.
I'd let it go. Consider the source.


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> Gaga is laughing all the way to the bank while asshat can't even decide what state he'll be sleeping in tomorrow.
> I'd let it go. Consider the source.



Good point. I'm still irritated and offended though, both by his ignorance and by the double standards on this forum.


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia Rose said:


> Good point. I'm still irritated and offended though, both by his ignorance and by the double standards on this forum.


I can't impress on you more how indispensible the ignore feature has become to many of us.

As far as double standards---I got nuthin.


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> I can't impress on you more how indispensible the ignore feature has become to many of us.
> 
> As far as double standards---I got nuthin.



I only have one person on my ignore list, our resident inviolate troll. At least Heyyou is funny sometimes.


----------



## Gingembre

Considering the source I didn't think it was meant offensively. Still, I'm sorry and understand if you're offended, Alicia. I totes didn't notice and thought it was a Jo Calderone (sp??) reference.


----------



## Cors

IC that there is nothing like reliving nauseatingly cute memories to wrap up a long day. 

Me: I'm in a mood and feel so silly. I keep saying sorry and I don't even know why...
Baby: Ah, mmm, sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry... Feeling any better honey?

Much laughter ensued and my heart glowed for hours.


----------



## lushluv

IC I've got to do better.


----------



## This1Yankee

As much as I love traveling, two weeks in a hotel room is making me bananas. I am ready to go HOME!! And I will, tomorrow. I also cannot wait for the wine festival on Saturday, "Once Upon A Time" airing on Sunday night, and QT with my husband - aka "sex". :wubu:


----------



## SMA413

IC that my new guy may be perfect. 

Me- "Maybe I'll make you cookies."
Him- "Love when you talk dirty."
Me- "I know.  You're not allergic to anything, right?"
Him- "Healthy food"
Me- "Haha. Nice answer. Guess I'll bust out the Paula Deen cookbook then."
Him- "Mmmm. Paula Deen."


----------



## HottiMegan

^^That's cute 

IC It's not 9 yet and i am yawning every couple minutes. I shouldn't be THIS tired!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I was happy there was a screw up at work and I didn't have to work tonight. I feel kinda crappy, and there is a hot translator from my clinical who has offered to bring me chicken noodle soup. . .


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've been so tired lately, it seems like no matter what I do or when I sleep until I'm always tired. Slept from 3am to 2pm the other day, was tired by 10pm. Slept last night from Midnight to 6am.. It's 6:41 and I'm zonked again. WTF?!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I'm still disturbed at how many people praise 'Pumped Up Kicks' because it sounds 'upbeat', given the content of the song.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that I'm in bed witt my grandmas quilt all cozy and safe feeling while playing on my phone. Alex sleeps in so I get nice mornings like this. I really love hanging out in bed.


----------



## Lovelyone

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm kind of surprised that something this offensive hasn't been moderated in some way yet.
> 
> I guess trans people are still Acceptable Targets 'round these here parts.



Alicia

I can understand how you might find something like this offensive and I can truly sympathize with your struggle to be accepted. I can see how his first sentence is off putting in that he uses an offensive way to state that he is happy that his friends don't like Lady Gaga either. I am not saying how he posted that first sentence was correct. However, I understood him to mean that he is happy they don't like the music because then he doesn't have to listen to it...not that he dislikes trans people. I could be completely wrong in that assumption but doesn't having an acceptance for people encompass everyone? Including fat, thin, old ,young, straight, gay, TG people, people with mental disorders? Just a few examples, but I truly mean everyone. 

I admit that at times Heyyou can post things that seem offensive and that when he makes mistakes he falls back on the "I have mild autism" defense. BUT...I live with an autistic 12 year old child who has O.D.D, and A.D.H.D. At times her brain is thinking differently than what her mouth is saying and the words come out of her mouth in a truly offensive way. Having lived with her for most of her life I can tell you that people often find what she has to say as offensive until we explain that her thinking process is different than a "normal" persons thought processes. I can honestly tell you that she is completely unaware that she's offended anyone when she does so. She is prone to laughing at inappropriate situations (IE: funerals and anything having to do with sex) and she is extremely self absorbed. She can't help being that way. It's embedded into her thought processes. We have to remind her daily (if not hourly) that her comments are inappropriate and uncomfortable to everyone--but especially to people who don't know her. Sometimes the best we can do is to let her know that what's she's done is inappropriate and hurtful to others. Once in a while it gets through to her and other times it does not. I cannot verify this, but I believe it might be the case with Heyyou. 

Perhaps living with someone who is autistic allows me to more easily see the difference between what he is TRYING to say and how it comes out on paper, I don't know. I personally took what he typed to mean that he didn't like the music and perhaps because I am not trans-gendered I did not see anything wrong with Heyyou's comment in regard to his dislike of Lady Gaga's music (other than how he posted his first sentence). I am not particularly a fan of her music either but that doesn't mean that I have a bigotry against trans-gendered people. It simply means that her music just isn't to my liking. Taking all things into consideration, I don't think his intent was to bash TG people. Just my opinion.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess I've noticed that when I don't eat for more than 5 or 6 hours, and ignore the first couple hunger pains that pester me, I become extremely sad and depressed. But within 15-20 minutes of eating, my mood dramatically elevates. I told a friend this, and she suggested to me that I'm addicted to food.


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> I confess I've noticed that when I don't eat for more than 5 or 6 hours, and ignore the first couple hunger pains that pester me, I become extremely sad and depressed. But within 15-20 minutes of eating, my mood dramatically elevates. I told a friend this, and she suggested to me that I'm addicted to food.


You could also have diabetes or be hypoglycemic or it's just because your sugar levels drop even though it's normal. When I don't eat, it affects my mood, and also makes my hands tremble because I have very low blood sugar.

You've mentioned before that you think you're excessively thirsty which is also a symptom of diabetes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> You could also have diabetes or be hypoglycemic or it's just because your sugar levels drop even though it's normal. When I don't eat, it affects my mood, and also makes my hands tremble because I have very low blood sugar.
> 
> You've mentioned before that you think you're excessively thirsty which is also a symptom of diabetes.


It's normal for sugar levels to drop?


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's normal for sugar levels to drop?


When you don't eat? If you're low/normal yes it can be normal. I'm low/normal.


----------



## TexasTrouble

Your Plump Princess said:


> I confess I've noticed that when I don't eat for more than 5 or 6 hours, and ignore the first couple hunger pains that pester me, I become extremely sad and depressed. But within 15-20 minutes of eating, my mood dramatically elevates. I told a friend this, and she suggested to me that I'm addicted to food.



I was like that growing up. I would feel vaguely hungry. Then I would feel incredibly sensitive (cry easily) and sad. Then I would be a raging bitch. Usually someone would get me a sandwich before whatever stage would come next. I'm better now that I'm an adult, but I always thought it was a form of hypoglycemia. I don't think it would be an actual food addiction, but I don't know a lot about the physical-emotional components of that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh wow! I guess I have lots of Googling to do, Bah.


----------



## SMA413

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I've been so tired lately, it seems like no matter what I do or when I sleep until I'm always tired. Slept from 3am to 2pm the other day, was tired by 10pm. Slept last night from Midnight to 6am.. It's 6:41 and I'm zonked again. WTF?!





Your Plump Princess said:


> I confess I've noticed that when I don't eat for more than 5 or 6 hours, and ignore the first couple hunger pains that pester me, I become extremely sad and depressed. But within 15-20 minutes of eating, my mood dramatically elevates. I told a friend this, and she suggested to me that I'm addicted to food.





CastingPearls said:


> You could also have diabetes or be hypoglycemic or it's just because your sugar levels drop even though it's normal. When I don't eat, it affects my mood, and also makes my hands tremble because I have very low blood sugar.
> 
> You've mentioned before that you think you're excessively thirsty which is also a symptom of diabetes.



YPP- you have all the classic symptoms of diabetes: excessive thirst, blood sugar swings, and excessive thirst. Please go get some lab work done. 


IC that I really want a puppy right now. I spent the afternoon at a park and all that was missing was a dog. But with the hours I work, it wouldn't be fair to the dog.


----------



## Surlysomething

1,070,094

The number of views for the "Post Your Sexiest Nekked Pictures" thread.

I am in awe.


Hahaha


----------



## Hathor

If there is luck to be had, rest assured I have the worst of it. And so I confess that I would love to commit a sin right now and get away with it.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that me and my friend just got a ~$12 an hour job!  We start training Monday (Halloween day, Oooo.. im employed, Oh yea!)  and we have a 2-hour thing Thursday as well!

Hallelujah!


----------



## HottiMegan

Heyyou said:


> IC that me and my friend just got a ~$12 an hour job!  We start training Monday (Halloween day, Oooo.. im employed, Oh yea!)  and we have a 2-hour thing Thursday as well!
> 
> Hallelujah!



good luck on your new job


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I stayed up until 4 last night watching Lost in Austen. I am very excited to learn that Nora Ephron is going to be making a new version. I hope it's charming like the mini series. I think she could pull it off. Now i need to break out some Colin Firth Darcy:wubu:


----------



## penguin

IC that staying up until after 1am, waking a few times and then getting up before 7 will have me in proper zombie mode by the time the walk starts at 3.

IaC that I just had about 12" cut off my hair. And I like it!


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> IC that staying up until after 1am, waking a few times and then getting up before 7 will have me in proper zombie mode by the time the walk starts at 3.
> 
> IaC that I just had about 12" cut off my hair. And I like it!


Pictures of your hair please!!!!


----------



## Dromond

IC... ouch. Just... ouch.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I can't stand the shaggy-need-a-hair-cut-right-now that is so popular with boys/young men at present. *Cut your hair already and quit combing it into your eyes!*  (think Justin Bieber's old style)

*some of the more thick haired boys look like straight up mushrooms


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I really want an Xbox 360 Bundle, Damn you QVC for reminding me! Bah. No, I know what I'm saving my money up for is much better, but afterward, It's all for that!


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Pictures of your hair please!!!!



You can see it a bit in my zombie thread here, though I'm all bloodied up there. I'll take more later on


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> You can see it a bit in my zombie thread here, though I'm all bloodied up there. I'll take more later on


You look even more like Amie with your hair short and that second pic almost made me throw up. Very realistic. Great work!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Penguin, I love that length on you  It might just be me, but it seems to make you look younger  



---

IC I think I'm going to save my money that I had aside for RHPS and the Halloween Pride party and get Mario Party 8 instead. I think it's a wiser decision. Besides... it's the only video game my mother will willingly play along with me.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> You look even more like Amie with your hair short and that second pic almost made me throw up. Very realistic. Great work!!!



It's funny you can tell how much I look like my daughter through the make up  My sister is quite talented at the zombie make up! It feels so strange to have my hair so short - the last time it was this length was almost 4 years ago! 



CarlaSixx said:


> Penguin, I love that length on you  It might just be me, but it seems to make you look younger



Thank you! Maybe it's the make up doing that


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that I have a near-infinite amount of love and cuddles and such stored up and a terrible need to give them all to someone, and I think I know who I want that someone to be.


----------



## Heyyou

IC: Thursday is "orientation," and Monday (Halloween... Oooo!) is FIRST DAY! Oh yea


----------



## Heyyou

IC i am about to eat Lasagna (i almost typed Fettucine lol im thinking of Olive garden) and its yummy!  Friend's house, im happy.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

penguin said:


> IC that staying up until after 1am, waking a few times and then getting up before 7 will have me in proper zombie mode by the time the walk starts at 3.
> 
> IaC that I just had about 12" cut off my hair. And I like it!




IC that I had mine cut off too...maybe there's something in the air lol The longest part of my hair was at my lower back and now I'm a tad above the shoulders. Feels a lot better and much easier to maintain! And besides, my hair grows fast anyway..a change is nice sometimes


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I thought I liked salt water taffy... and it turns out I don't. 

Also... I think the atmospheric pressure is now bugging me. I had a few problems today while out and about. It was painful.

And... IC I think I'm going to start making my own jewelry. I got a starter kit and a few charms today  I'm kind of excited.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I went the whole day today without testing my sugars and I don't feel a bit guilty. My fingers are thanking me for it.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC it was really nice spending the day with my brother.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that ive waited all my life, to cross this line, to the only thing thats true. So i will not hide, its time to try, ANYthing to be with you. All my life ive waited, this is true.


----------



## ladywanderlust

IC that I made this account about a million years ago, never used it, rediscovered it and figured it's here - might as well!

Hello!


----------



## imfree

ladywanderlust said:


> IC that I made this account about a million years ago, never used it, rediscovered it and figured it's here - might as well!
> 
> Hello!



Welcome aboard. Get that account active by coming on in here, often, and having fun!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I ate a whole bag of candycorn today. I didn't realize how much I was eating, it was like "Oh candy corn! " Handful here, handful there. Crap, no more handfuls. >;(


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am realizing, after and afternoon of apartment hunting online, that we're paying WAY too much rent for a broken down 30 year old apartment. We're in a 2 bedroom place and i saw a 4 bedroom one for $10 less rent and newer appliances here in town. It might mean a change of schools for Max but we might be able to arrange him to stay in his school. The hitch, i really don't feel like packing up 10 years worth of living an relocating even though i loathe the current management.


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I wish I could be with David today to help him celebrate his birthday. Happy Birthday, handsome!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

IC it's sometimes hard to remember there are fat people out there who can't own their fatness and get offended easily if you use that term in reference to them. I use it as a descriptor rather than a term like overweight or big-boned or even large.

The flip side is that I feel bad that I've hurt someone unintentionally, but then I want to be snarky with them. Have they not looked in a mirror? Just because you're not my size doesn't make you "not fat". Do you think that your brand new exercise regime makes you superior? (When I exercised frequently, I was still fat. Just healthier than I am at the moment, and with far more knee pain than i have now. But you can still be fat and exercise.) Do you have that much of a problem owning who you are in reality instead of your little self-possessed world? Are you that insecure that you have to read judgment into a term that was not used in a disparaging manner?

And then IC I have to remember that my connection to this particular recent person is through another fat friend who really likes to ignore the fact that she is, who constantly diets (and goes off diets) so it's acceptable to be fat s long as she's doing something about it, and who could be a poster child for leading a full, fat life if she'd just stop hating her weight and embrace that, yeah, fat people can rock just as much as thin ones because she does.

Ugh. I hate interacting with people sometimes. I suppose just not saying anything would be easier, but then that has it's own pitfalls too. People think you're ignoring them or being a snob or whatever. I want to be real but not offensive, and I'm tired of trying to guess what will set off that person. Part of me says they're responsible for their own issues and insecurities. Part of me says I should just play it safe and assume the person will likely not be fat-positive, because those are just the odds. Part of me says that, even in this community, you can't guess and can never be sure when someone is going to be all "how dare you" over some issue, whether terminology or more. And then part of me feels like I can be the nicest person in the world and someone will take issue with it which says more about them than anything.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I can agree with the above. In my case, I'm an FA. It simply doesn't register in my brain that fat is a BAD THING(tm) to "everyone else." It's never been a negative to me, and no amount of societal training will change that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm finally going to bed. It's 12:08pm, and I've been up since Noon, Monday.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC the sniffles make me miserable and just want to go home


----------



## Lovelyone

This dreary weather makes me long for a warm blanket, a fireplace and a cup of mulled cider. *sigh.


----------



## spacce

IC I am dazed and confused..


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm kinda worried that I won't have any good plans for Halloween.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm thinking about not going out to the bar on Halloween, and instead sitting at home with two big bags of candy and a big pizza, and watching movies all by my lonesome.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Spent the day getting all artsy for Halloween  Painted the Gryffindor stripes on my tie, as well as painting the necklace charm, and made some earrings for my mother out of things I found.  I think I have an itch to learn how to make my own jewelery now.


----------



## Fuzzy

IC that I finally finished Portal 2. Freakin' Hilarious!


----------



## Heyyou

IC, im due to start work in... 11 hours! 

I also C that i need this car's transmission to stay glued together. Not sure if the owner will allow me to fix.

Im thinking about the car and driver more than the job. Because without the car or driver, there IS no job. These are facts.

IC, im willing to give it a shot. I know how to fix it.. 70% sure on that.

I also C that there is a small chance a fluid line flush WONT fix it, but.. i am taking as many steps as i cna to determine if the worst that can happen is that it acts as it does now.

My Camaro says it will be fine. 

IC, Camaro driving: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doxnRbaLKsA
IC, Camaro looking fine after acting up and not wanting to run and then it did (I forget?) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4SjVGD6UP8 <-- You can see the car in this one. She looks gooooood, IC.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I wanna stick a needle in my eye


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...Ugh, I Confess one of my brothers gerbils died last night. My brother noticed it wasn't looking so good, but he's never had to deal with losing a pet of his own. (The only pet that's died since he and my stepmother moved in was _my_ cat that he wasn't really close to.)


----------



## Tracyarts

IC: that I won't have the awesome Halloween costume I had planned out for a party this weekend because I spent the money I set aside to finish it on something else. So, I'm going to have to throw together a last minute costume or just go "as is" (which is okay, the party is not a costumes required party anyway). But what I spent it on is going to be SO much fun! I always wanted to go on a ghost tour, but can't handle that much walking right now. I read in a "local things to do for Halloween" article that there is a paranormal themed tram tour in Galveston this weekend using their cool new solar powered shuttle and tour tram vehicle, so on impulse I called up and booked a couple seats for my husband and I. We both love doing fun touristy stuff like that, and the weather is supposed to be perfect for it Saturday afternoon. And we will still be able to make the party no problem, even if we make a stop back at the house to change into a costume first. 

Tracy


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have a bad attitude atm when it comes to love and romance its a case of f... off to the frogs and same to the so called prince I mean I never wanted to be rescued anyway 

(comes from to many friends saying to me all the time you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find your prince bah humbug they can all go jump atm )


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm thinking about not going out to the bar on Halloween, and instead sitting at home with two big bags of candy and a big pizza, and watching movies all by my lonesome.



IC I'm not sure whether or not to endorse this thinking, or exactly why or why not to...



Your Plump Princess said:


> ...Ugh, I Confess one of my brothers gerbils died last night. My brother noticed it wasn't looking so good, but he's never had to deal with losing a pet of his own. (The only pet that's died since he and my stepmother moved in was _my_ cat that he wasn't really close to.)



This is probably not a popular opinion, but I'm of the belief that children should not be shielded from the concept of death, and that short-lived pets are a perfect way to introduce them to the concept that all life terminates eventually, so a) don't waste it frivolously but b) make the best of it while you can.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC that Starbursts are my absolute favoritest candy ever. IAC I have a strong sweet tooth and relatively poor willpower when it comes to easily accessible candy/chocolate/etc. IAC I snagged 7-16.8 oz. bags from work on clearance (discontinued from basic set). IAC I've been eating way too many Starbursts lately...


----------



## rellis10

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC that Starbursts are my absolute favoritest candy ever. IAC I have a strong sweet tooth and relatively poor willpower when it comes to easily accessible candy/chocolate/etc. IAC I snagged 7-16.8 oz. bags from work on clearance (discontinued from basic set). IAC I've been eating way too many Starbursts lately...



IC I really want some starburst now!

IAC that NaNoWriMo has invaded my mind, with only a few days to go untill i'm supposed to start writing like a raving lunatic i have only 7 chapters planned (i'm still wavering over the order of a few of them), but i have a few sprouting ideas for how to further it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I could still slap the baby Jesus for a good massage right now. This is getting worse  My shiatsu massage machine from Dr Scholls isn't even doing much for it.

IAC that two deaths in the family in one day is a lot to take. My mother is a wreck. Two of her favourite people died. One on the operating table this morning, and one by suicide. It's tough. And I don't think she'll be able to last at work tomorrow seeing as a lot of people there remind her of them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC I'm not sure whether or not to endorse this thinking, or exactly why or why not to...
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably not a popular opinion, but I'm of the belief that children should not be shielded from the concept of death, and that short-lived pets are a perfect way to introduce them to the concept that all life terminates eventually, so a) don't waste it frivolously but b) make the best of it while you can.



A) Why not? What's better than chocolate and silly halloween movies?! 


B) I completely understand your view of it, and It makes a lot of sense. It just sucks seeing someone close to me sad. I usually try to make everyone happy and in this type of situation, I knew I couldn't.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm pretty proud of myself for my gym outing today. I've been on a bit of a health kick all week... eating basically just veggies and rice, and in small quantities. But today, because of the bad news mom and I got about two people, neither of us wanted to put any effort into cooking. So we went out to McDicks and DQ... got some cheap burgers, soda, and a blizzard each. After eating, I felt suuuper tired, and when I woke up for a nap, I felt even more like crap. I'm guessing it was the food. So I decided to hit the gym to fix that a bit.

Well... I was there for an hour and a half, did over a mile on the treadmill in 30 minutes, and did my personal best with everything else, too. And it was the first time I left the gym feeling more energized and like I could do more, even though I had to stop or else I'd be too sore to move the next day.

So... yeah. I'm really proud of all of that  It's been awesome.

Plus I got some really nice cuddling time with my doggy. She was super cuddly tonight, and I appreciated it very much


----------



## The Orange Mage

IC that I've considered the fact that I probably need to move to happy-fatty-land (aka New England) to have a proper shot and a total package relationship, but then again I know a dude who lives there and has the worst luck and figure if a great guy like him can't catch a break then what the HELL kind of chance would I stand?


----------



## Saoirse

hahahahaha I live in New England and Im a pretty happy fatty. But honestly most of the fatties are hilljacks.


----------



## TexasTrouble

IC my lower left jaw and my chin feel like a block of wood after three shots of novocaine. I think I'm going to take some advil and have a nap.


----------



## Surlysomething

Brutal week. I need to make it through the day and take some time this weekend to format a new game plan as the current one is a brain drain.

I need to be around positive people ASAP.


----------



## Heyyou

IC Im in Pittsburgh, PA and - and im about to buy some nice strangers (and me, im sure!) some food here downtown by the station with my Foodstamps card! 

I also C, i love traveling.


----------



## out.of.habit

I confess that it's been about a bajillion years since I was actively posting on Dimensions. I miss all of you wonderful people, and I miss being here.

I confess I think I've missed a lot of happenings and goings-on.

I confess I <3 Dims.

I confess that I think the confessions thread was a good place to begin again, and Dimensions is ALWAYS a good place to begin again.


----------



## MisticalMisty

out.of.habit said:


> I confess that it's been about a bajillion years since I was actively posting on Dimensions. I miss all of you wonderful people, and I miss being here.
> 
> I confess I think I've missed a lot of happenings and goings-on.
> 
> I confess I <3 Dims.
> 
> I confess that I think the confessions thread was a good place to begin again, and Dimensions is ALWAYS a good place to begin again.



YYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyy


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I just came into possession of a pound of fresh fudge (half chocolate, half peanut butter) from Ocean City, NJ.

IAC it just may be gone before I go to bed tonight...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

out.of.habit said:


> I confess that it's been about a bajillion years since I was actively posting on Dimensions. I miss all of you wonderful people, and I miss being here.
> 
> I confess I think I've missed a lot of happenings and goings-on.
> 
> I confess I <3 Dims.
> 
> I confess that I think the confessions thread was a good place to begin again, and Dimensions is ALWAYS a good place to begin again.


OMG! I was thinking about you last week and wondering how you were!!!! I am SO glad to see you again!!!! <3


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Tomorrow is my great uncles funeral, and instead of going because I'll miss him. I'm going for moral support for my cousin, because I'm sure she's going to be crying and smoking and her family fucking bullies her for doing both.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC I just came into possession of a pound of fresh fudge (half chocolate, half peanut butter) from Ocean City, NJ.
> 
> IAC it just may be gone before I go to bed tonight...



Fudge is gone = P


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Fudge is gone = P


I'm Jealous. I want Fudge Now.  [We have a local place that sells fudge, it's somewhat pricey but made there and DELICIOUS. They've got Marbled fudge in Amaretto, Mint, and Butterscotch, plus regular fudge of course. But ZOMFG -Drooling- ]


----------



## penguin

IC that I'm just amazed at how wonderful my daughter is, and I feel so lucky and blessed to be her mother. I love my little munchkin (who's been pretending to be a meerkat a lot this afternoon).


----------



## BBWbonnie

I confess that I plan to rage war against gold fish and frogs!:bounce:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I have a smidgeon of jealousy against my friend right now cuz she got her driver's license. It's going to be a long while before I can get mine


----------



## Heyyou

IC, i got in just in time!!! 

(Our house, in the middle of our street - and it is. Our house..) Time to sleep the day away. (?) ~12:20 PM


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I'm no jingoist, but you've got a flag out in the snow. Bad boy!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I started listening to Christmas music today... Oopsieee!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I can handle all bodily fluids but vomit. It just triggers my own gag reflex. And of course hubs is out running errands while my eldest son vomited on teh floor.. I'm officially sick feeling!


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel so stupid.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I started listening to Christmas music today... Oopsieee!



You... you... evil...


----------



## CleverBomb

Heyyou said:


> IC, i got in just in time!!!
> 
> (Our house, in the middle of our street - and it is. Our house..) Time to sleep the day away. (?) ~12:20 PM





Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm no jingoist, but you've got a flag out in the snow. Bad boy!



IAW the Flag Code, "The flag should not be displayed on days when the weather is inclement, *except when an all weather flag is displayed.*"

If the flag does not freeze solid and the colors don't run, it's probably ok. Might be a good idea to bring it inside if the snow keeps up, though.

-Rusty


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I started listening to Christmas music today... Oopsieee!



So did I. It started snowing here in NJ and it felt like Winter so I started playing the Yule Log that I have saved on my DVR. I also confess that sometimes I listen to it in the middle of Summer just because I feel like it. :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

We still have our air conditioner in the window. It hasn't been on in almost 2 weeks, but normally my brother comes by to take it out (and put it in during Summer) but tomorrow are the wakes for the family members who died. So my brother is not coming to take it out and tomorrow is the deadline for my apartment building otherwise we're going to be fined. So I gotta do it all by myself, and not sure I can because of my height... but I hope I can do it. I really do not want to be fined right now for something as stupid as having the air conditioner in the window a few days past what they recommend.


----------



## seavixen

IC that I'm annoyed enough right now to strongly consider backing out... which makes me sad.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I started listening to Christmas music today... Oopsieee!


I've been singing them since July....lol Occupational hazard I think!


----------



## Mathias

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I started listening to Christmas music today... Oopsieee!



Glee's new Christmas music Album comes out of November 15th! :happy:


----------



## rellis10

IC if anyone heard the kind of NaNoWriMo related questions going around my head out of context, they'd put me in jail.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My friend sent me an invite to an event on facebook, which is a party going on at her place tonight to celebrate Halloween, but she invited me so long ago that I'm not sure I'm actually a guest. But I want to go. I just don't know if I'm allowed.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

CarlaSixx said:


> My friend sent me an invite to an event on facebook, which is a party going on at her place tonight to celebrate Halloween, but she invited me so long ago that I'm not sure I'm actually a guest. But I want to go. I just don't know if I'm allowed.



I think it's fair game! They clearly sent out invites/advertised it on Facebook in order to spread the word. If you were included in the invite then that means they probably would like to have you there. So I say go and enjoy yourself!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Forgotten_Futures said:


> You... you... evil...



You hush! 



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> So did I. It started snowing here in NJ and it felt like Winter so I started playing the Yule Log that I have saved on my DVR. I also confess that sometimes I listen to it in the middle of Summer just because I feel like it. :happy:





MisticalMisty said:


> I've been singing them since July....lol Occupational hazard I think!





Mathias said:


> Glee's new Christmas music Album comes out of November 15th! :happy:



Thanks for the support! haha I just can't help it! I love Christmas so so much.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess, The only thing I hate about halloween is as it nears, my sex drive skyrockets.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm all bummed because i feel so sick on my favorite day of the year. I have a chest cold and am so farken tired!!


----------



## Jess87

I confess that out of all the costumes I saw this weekend, the sexy Jesus costume was by far my favorite. I genuinely hope it catches on more.


----------



## spacce

IC I really hope no kids come to the house tonight, I have no candy...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

spacce said:


> IC I really hope no kids come to the house tonight, I have no candy...


Make sure your front porch light is off, and they shouldn't.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that i just congratulated my sis on her upcoming house i vented about in "Letters to people places and things" http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1805806&postcount=3046

and IC i am like a grumpy old man when the kids come.. our doorbell only rang ONCE, even though we have NO candy (broke!) and we have NO advertising of Halloween. (Plus, we dont like to celebrate that kind of thing, unless its in a silly, lighthearted way. Evil, and such.) 

I also C.. you really grew up when you actualy LEAD the kids around the neighborhood on Halloween.. totally unlike when i was Link, this day in 1989. Oh, memories! Yeah, i grew up.. :sad: And thats a genuine :sad:



I also C, i miss my McDonald's manager. He .. :sad:


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am consistently amazed at what some people consider acceptable and/or appropriate behavior


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic i want a nap now that we're not doing early trick or treating. Alex might be getting sick so he's taking a nap while dad and Max do the mall trick or treat event. I am all made up and afraid to lay down!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm sad that I had my roommate buy candy I don't like and we've only had three trick or treaters so far.


----------



## Dromond

IC I enjoy handing out treats to the dressed up house apes. :happy:


----------



## SMA413

IC that I have a ton of candy and beer (for the adults) but I have had ZERO trick-or-treaters. I even decorated the door of my apartment.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC at 21 years old, I went trick or treating, and actually got fucking candy. 


Hell. Yes.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC Being in costume to go out to stores and restos was awesome cus I got compliments AND candy for being in costume! Haha!

I'm pretty happy about tonight, overall.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I'm drunk.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

IC I have officially earned my degree. Its been a journey and there have been lots of sacrifices but I did it!


----------



## imfree

I confess, when I was much younger, I loved to set up loud PA systems and do spooky sound effects at the house on Halloween.


----------



## Heyyou

IC, I like about artist Pink:

1) Her pained voice, as of late..
2) Her song "Sober." Particularly the violins at the end, and most/all the words. Good song.

IC, i do NOT like about Pink:

1) Her dumb party songs,
and, more inclusive.. 2) Anything else besides the song "Sober" and how she sings it (it is only a -touch- overdone, but an 8 out of 10 from me.) 

I can be annoyed by only -PARTS- of songs, and the jazz in the middle of Lady Gaga's song "The Edge" is.. horrible. Seriously. Listen to it, it has NO PLACE in a hit song, its like they neeed filler and stole from Fleetwod Mac outtakes, OMG!

I also C I am about to go on an interview soon.. so i will try to get clean, and wish me luck! TY


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I just found out I got a "Sour War Head" and ate it. I Forgot how incredible this candy was, like holy sheet. <3


----------



## Heyyou

*ic That I Start At 10:15!!!!!!!!!!*

monday Through Friday!!!!!!!!!

:d


----------



## Allie Cat

Heyyou said:


> IC Im in Pittsburgh, PA and - and im about to buy some nice strangers (and me, im sure!) some food here downtown by the station with my Foodstamps card!
> 
> I also C, i love traveling.



Dear gods, what were you doing here? o_o;


----------



## Surlysomething

Alicia Rose said:


> Dear gods, what were you doing here? o_o;


 

Bahahaha! Funniest thing i've read ALL DAY.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fatgirlflyin said:


> IC I have officially earned my degree. Its been a journey and there have been lots of sacrifices but I did it!



*Congratulations!* That is such a HUGE accomplishment... you must feel so proud.  Hope you go out and celebrate tonight!!! :bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm through with going to my appointments every Wednesday at the hospital. It'll be a month today since I've gone. I've been avoiding it because the damn thing is supposed to help, but actually only makes matters worse for me. I've expressed this to the team in charge, but they don't want to help me find anything else. So whatever. I'm stuck like this.


----------



## Heyyou

Alicia Rose said:


> Dear gods, what were you doing here? o_o;



Just passing through. I used to talk to "Trixxster Bombshell" and drive out that way a few hours, great highways and city, but she retired, and this was.. two years ago plus! Great city, Alicia. I love it! And a lifelong resident spoke very highly of it on the bus. 

Maybe after i unscrew myself, i can move there. I like the one license plate.. and that its not FL. 

Downtown, "Friday night 8PM" that is.. yeah, 5 days two hours ago! http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...97248_100001696655273_574647_1849578582_n.jpg I have more pictures but i dont feel like uploading them, need to focus on other things. I do have them, however.

IC, my sister likes the Rangers and they are LOSING! Yes.


----------



## Heyyou

My god.... IC that Victorias Secret commercial i just saw (a fragrance that smells like underwear? Eeeewww!) is one of *the DUMBEST* things i have seen. Right down to the music, and the set. That is all.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I just want to punch you in the jaw!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I've gotten so used to typing on my netbook's compact keyboard that my typing accuracy on a full-sized keyboard has gotten worse.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

ButlerGirl09 said:


> You hush!



There are select bits of Christmas music I like. Most of them are instrumental, and the ones that aren't are mostly hymns (I used to be a practicing Methodist).



SMA413 said:


> IC that I have a ton of candy and beer (for the adults) but I have had ZERO trick-or-treaters. I even decorated the door of my apartment.



Ahh, well, more for you then = P


----------



## Allie Cat

Heyyou said:


> Just passing through. I used to talk to "Trixxster Bombshell" and drive out that way a few hours, great highways and city, but she retired, and this was.. two years ago plus! Great city, Alicia. I love it! And a lifelong resident spoke very highly of it on the bus.



Ah yeah, Trixxster's nice. I haven't hung out with her in a while, she kind of dropped off the face of the earth.

But you totally don't want to move here. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Heyyou

> IC that I have a ton of candy and beer (for the adults) but I have had ZERO trick-or-treaters. I even decorated the door of my apartment.



We had a few but no candy or beer, why do you need that.............



> Ah yeah, Trixxster's nice. I haven't hung out with her in a while, she kind of dropped off the face of the earth.
> 
> But you totally don't want to move here. Trust me on this one.



She _totally_ did! And she did so ~two years ago! I know she says she had a boyfriend and she always had issues with a certain developmentally disabled guy that is obsessed with her and lived with her and she was doing the "fallen and dejected, less fortunate people of Pittsburgh banding together and making it work" route last time i saw her, but.. she totally disappeared! I am sure even her "SayNow" number is down! 

I really wished i could have continued talking to her but, as you said, she vanished. She was cool and i miss her.

I also C that my sister just showed her true colors of being an ungrateful ***** this morning, thats all my Mom does is be nice to her two kids, me 29 my sis 27 and WOW my sis is a ***** she really throws kindness back in my Mom's face and that makes me have no qualms about me asking her for $$ _before my sister gets to it to finance her pumped-up life. That my Mom pays for._

Now she is going to wake up. AFTER she said she is soo tired she didnt want to go. Clever.......................


----------



## penguin

IC that I don't get why some people feel the need to share every little detail or why they keep trying to force others to take part in their oversharing.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> IC that I don't get why some people feel the need to share every little detail or why they keep trying to force others to take part in their oversharing.


 

Two words. Mental illness.


----------



## Heyyou

Uggghhhh... my sister is SOO annoying! We are talking about nationality, AGAIN.. and its the same thing. My Mom is saying "Your grandmother is 50% Irish and 50% German, and your father is 50% Italian." What does my sister say? "Good food all around."

Now they ownt shut up about Sauerkraut, Wienerschnitzel, and all other manner of stuff. 

its like Fran Drescher and Jerry Seinfeld having a conversation. UGGGH!!!!!

In case you cant tell.. I dont like my family. And dont knock my mental illness unless you are perfect. lol (Aspergers is "workable." I laugh at insults and insemenations. Maybe i spelled that right maybe not. Idc.)






UPDATE! My sister is going back to Sleep! HALLELUJAH!

IC: Dinner time, yum


----------



## penguin

Heyyou said:


> UPDATE! My sister is going back to Sleep! HALLELUJAH!
> 
> IC: Dinner time, yum



If you're going to update like this, and this frequently, get a twitter account. That's the place for updating every minute detail of your life, not here. You also don't need to keep reminding people you've got a blog as it's in your signature. That's all the advertising you need.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm really nervous about having a partyish kinda thing tonight at my house. I've never had more than two people over before because it's not very big and the cats aren't the most social of creatures.

Course with everybody's homework load, I may wind up with not very many of the 10 invitees showing either.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I'm done with most of the threads here because one person is allowed to run rampant with inane posts and threads and is given a free pass for it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> IC I'm done with most of the threads here because one person is allowed to run rampant with inane posts and threads and is given a free pass for it.


IC I'm getting to that point, too. =/


----------



## danielson123

Well IC that my friend and I are trying to figure out what to do with the two girls we pseudo-went-out-with last weekend for next time. Something unconventional that breaks the ice and gives us all a chance to talk and get to know each other better. We're thinking about taking in a movie at the theater in town that plays cult-classic, sci-fi, and independent films. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> IC I'm done with most of the threads here because one person is allowed to run rampant with inane posts and threads and is given a free pass for it.



That is so darned true.


----------



## WVMountainrear

danielson123 said:


> Well IC that my friend and I are trying to figure out what to do with the two girls we pseudo-went-out-with last weekend for next time. Something unconventional that breaks the ice and gives us all a chance to talk and get to know each other better. We're thinking about taking in a movie at the theater in town that plays cult-classic, sci-fi, and independent films. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!



That's kind of the problem with going to the movies...you just all sit in silence and watch it, so it's not a big conversation date unless it's followed by coffee and/or drinks and analysis or something. You could always try to get together at someone's house, cook some food, and play some board games that require you all to interact and allows you to see each other's personalities a little...just a thought...feel free to disregard.  

Have a great time whatever you decide to do!! :happy:


----------



## spacce

ladies, please don't get frustrated..
if you don't like a certain person's post, there's the ignore option


*not trying to take a side, just trying to find another option*
:eat1:


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> IC I'm done with most of the threads here because one person is allowed to run rampant with inane posts and threads and is given a free pass for it.



I too have grown tired. I think that's a sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## CarlaSixx

CastingPearls said:


> IC I'm done with most of the threads here because one person is allowed to run rampant with inane posts and threads and is given a free pass for it.



This is why I love our Big Guys area. Only good fun over there.


----------



## danielson123

lovelylady78 said:


> That's kind of the problem with going to the movies...you just all sit in silence and watch it, so it's not a big conversation date unless it's followed by coffee and/or drinks and analysis or something. You could always try to get together at someone's house, cook some food, and play some board games that require you all to interact and allows you to see each other's personalities a little...just a thought...feel free to disregard.
> 
> Have a great time whatever you decide to do!! :happy:



Damn, I really need to start repping a lot more, since I have to spread it around before I can give you anymore! Thanks for the idea 

IC that I don't rep much because most of the time I forget it's there...
On other forums I use, people mostly tend to ignore rep because, in all honesty, most posts are complete garbage. But here (for the most part) lies a better quality of posts and I need to start remembering to stretch my rep finger more often.

There, now I feel a lot better.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that the butterflies in my tummy are running rampant now that it's only a week until the wedding...but I am so VERY excited and happy!


----------



## WVMountainrear

danielson123 said:


> Damn, I really need to start repping a lot more, since I have to spread it around before I can give you anymore! Thanks for the idea  ...snip...



You're welcome!


----------



## nugget34

IF you dont like somebodys posts its pretty simple dont read them, this siege,sheep mentality of ganging up on somebody on the forum is very childish and quite frankly plain rude.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> IC I'm done with most of the threads here because one person is allowed to run rampant with inane posts and threads and is given a free pass for it.



I agree.



spacce said:


> ladies, please don't get frustrated..
> if you don't like a certain person's post, there's the ignore option
> 
> 
> *not trying to take a side, just trying to find another option*
> :eat1:



If the ignore function completely removed their posts from view it would be better, but it doesn't. I find it makes it more annoying as their posts are more visible that way.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Plus other people DON'T ignore them, which means we see responses, quotes, etc.


----------



## Surlysomething

nugget34 said:


> IF you dont like somebodys posts its pretty simple dont read them, this siege,sheep mentality of ganging up on somebody on the forum is very childish and quite frankly plain rude.




Says the guy with 52 posts and has been a member for over 2 years.  You're such a huge part of the community!


----------



## spacce

IC
I am going to get back on topic.

IC
I did it.. i shot the sheriff and deputy!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CarlaSixx said:


> This is why I love our Big Guys area. Only good fun over there.


WORD!! Our little realm is pretty awesome. for the most part.



penguin said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> If the ignore function completely removed their posts from view it would be better, but it doesn't. I find it makes it more annoying as their posts are more visible that way.



Sometimes, I creep myself out by how much I love you.



Surlysomething said:


> Says the guy with 52 posts and has been a member for over 2 years.  You're such a huge part of the community!



I miss you all the time. You make me laugh so much, so often. Thanks be to (enter your own higher being here) for Bookface.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sometimes, I creep myself out by how much I love you.



You're one of the few people who can talk about being creepy and loving me in one sentence and have it not be creepy


----------



## Mathias

IC that I could watch Batman: Under the Red Hood and Ponyo a million times each and never get tired of them.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CastingPearls said:


> IC I'm done with most of the threads here because one person is allowed to run rampant with inane posts and threads and is given a free pass for it.



IC I'm not sure who you're referring to, except for the fact it's not me (because I simply don't post that much or that everywhere).


----------



## Surlysomething

Hey fuckos that live above me.

I have now reported you to the city's Noise Control board.

Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## nugget34

Surlysomething said:


> Says the guy with 52 posts and has been a member for over 2 years.  You're such a huge part of the community!




Am i supposed to be offended by what is merely words on my computer screen.


----------



## spacce

IC
the hatred in this thread has gotten out of the of control
every go into the corner for a time out..




now i feel i'm going to be ignored


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am madly in love with our new PS3 now that I know what it's capable of :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm so happy, I found another song to add to my 'big girl feel good music' playlist. Bwuahaha! UAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I have never actually put anyone on ignore. Though there've been several tempting moments...


----------



## BBWbonnie

I confess that when i think about him i can't get him out of my head and i don't know whyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Surlysomething

nugget34 said:


> Am i supposed to be offended by what is merely words on my computer screen.


 

I don't know. Are you?


----------



## snuggletiger

IC coin collecting seems to be a rich guy's racket. 

IC I don't know if I should cheer or feel bad that Hermie Cain's campaign is in trouble.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am soo looking forward to sleeping in as late as i please tomorrow


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I had a _really_ great night out at the bar with _all_ of my gal pals, so after x-mas we're doing it once a month. =]


----------



## penguin

IC I had a lot of fun at a friend's 40th birthday celebrations. Met some new people, had some good conversations, and offers to have helicopter rides at my birthday party!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC that for the first time ever I had someone over JUST to cuddle. It was grand. I slept so much better having someone in bed with me. 

Big Spoon FTW!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I really wish my hair grew faster. Extensions aren't cutting it. Supposedly my hair already grows pretty fast (average 1" a month) but still. To go from 1" of hair back in mid-July to past my shoulders is going to take forever. Let alone to a nice sexy length. 

Hair is such a pain in the ass. No wonder I keep it short.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I spent the day finally getting caught up on laundry, dishes, and home decor stuff. I have one day off in the middle of a string of 7 days on... I think I made the most of it. 

IAC that my mom sent me a check today. I had loaned her some money a while back and told her she didn't need to worry about paying me back at all. I meant it 100%... but it's still nice to have the check since this new move took a chunk out of my bank account.


----------



## Heyyou

IC, I have someone helping me with my SSI app and telling me things i didnt know for many YEARS about how to apply, different type, work DOESNT disqualify you, the ins and outs, etc. They will need to evaluate when i became disabled.) Thought id share, this happened out of the blue like yesterday so im very pleased. Focusing on that more. Thanks, my friends!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC I got passion in my pants and I ain't afraid to show it! Haha


----------



## Blackjack

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC I got passion in my pants and I ain't afraid to show it! Haha









So... show it.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Blackjack said:


> So... show it.



Bahaha naughty naughty! I'm not falling for that trap!


----------



## Blackjack

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Bahaha naughty naughty! I'm not falling for that trap!


----------



## danielson123

IC I just had a WTF moment when the clock set itself back an hour. Last I checked it was about 1:47 and now it's 1:08. Scared me for about a second!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

danielson123 said:


> IC I just had a WTF moment when the clock set itself back an hour. Last I checked it was about 1:47 and now it's 1:08. Scared me for about a second!


LOL, I've never witnessed this so I began watching my clock like a hawk. It's sick that, that was the highlight of my Saturday Evening.


----------



## Heyyou

IC that, whilst i had no actual watch to pull the crown out and wind back (thanks pawn shop! I miss my Wittnauer, Bulova Accutron and.. Movado, yes, ESQ it said,) my clocks set themselves up automatically, as follows:

1) Optimum Online cable - says 8:28AM.
2) Toshiba Satellite L755 laptop - says 8:28AM.
3) LG Optimus V Android phone from Virgin Mobile - Unboxed, like new, but, you guessed it.. will have the time when i get service back on it. IC I have the $25 a month, 300 minutes, Unlimited data/text/web plan with _no contract_ that you cant even get anymore, all i do is go to Radio Shack, top up $26.75, apply i to the monthy bill, reset the month minutes, and i dont pay for what i dont use! 

IC that while its true that digital apparatus such as phones have replaces the wristwatch, im old-school. 

I also C.. Nice watches are before some of yall time. Im considering a (used EBay) Rolex, though that may have to wait.. IC, im broke.


----------



## LifeTraveller

Your Plump Princess said:


> LOL, I've never witnessed this so I began watching my clock like a hawk. It's sick that, that was the highlight of my Saturday Evening.



Your post reminded me of when I was a production monitor on the "graveyard" shift years back. . I was on the job when the time changed.. Nothing worse than watching the clock on the computer suddenly jump back an hour, then the realization you now have an additional hour to work. . Even though I was paid for that hour. . Yikes!


----------



## Dromond

IC there is a certain poster I'd love to feed a large dose of Ritalin to.


----------



## Mathias

IC I have a sweet tooth...


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I used to have a third nipple, but I cut it off myself.


pretty damned random, right?


----------



## Surlysomething

Dromond said:


> IC there is a certain poster I'd love to feed a large dose of Ritalin to.




I agree. It's so painful and over the top. :doh:


----------



## Allie Cat

Dromond said:


> IC there is a certain poster I'd love to feed a large dose of Ritalin to.



Indeed... and a few others who could do with a large dose of Anthrax.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I deactivated my facebook a few days ago and I feel amazing. I dont care about it, I dont even think about. Honestly, I only had to it to keep tabs on people and that usually led to me feeling like shit. I dont need to do that. 

I sent a couple people a message, saying I was deactivating it and my cell phone wasnt working (i really just want to get rid of that too, but Ive been talked into keeping it for emergencies, but i changed my plan for minimal usage and cut my bill in half!). I gave them my home #, but I highly doubt Ill be hearing from anyone. 

But I did hear back from one friend (that awesome biker gypsy who held me in lustful hostage for a few weeks  ). He's spending the winter months in Hawaii. I told him we just got 27 inches of the white stuff and he was totally missing out. He said he'd think of me when he was laying on a beautiful sandy beach. So I told him that when I do creep into his thoughts, he should send me a postcard. He said he definitely would, and he'll be heading back my way next summer. I hope he does! I would love to see him again and it gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## spacce

IC

that I have very various feelings on my cousin losing his job as a headcoach / high school instructor. As most people view me as the bum in the family, not having a steady job, so I think after awhile that after he searches for a job, and if he doesn't find one, that he will know its not so easy now to get a job. 

good luck to him.. he'll need it..


----------



## CAMellie

IC that the end of Toy Story 3 made me cry like a baby


----------



## KittyKitten

IC that I am feeling very hungry today more than likely with the increasingly shorter days and lack of sunlight. And I feel so tired.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC One of my friends is considering moving from WI to Washington, and I think it'd kill me.. but I want her to be happy, so I told her if she wants to do it bad enough she should just go for it. 

 Every time a friend talks about moving away, I feel like I really am going to die alone with nobody around.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am kind of giddy. We drove by a duplex and a condo that we're considering buying. One has a really big back yard but the other has a gym and a pool as an bonus. I'm kind of hoping to get one. It would mean a mortgage about $1-200 less a month even with the HOA than we're paying now in rent. It's all within the school area for Max. One is only 3 blocks away. The other one is a block from Max's school!


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that at the moment I really dislike my family and wish I were an only child.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I am happy. Take that!!


----------



## spacce

IC
after shaving various places on my body , that I feel more .. free..


----------



## Saoirse

im high as hell and about to eat anything i can get my hands on


----------



## KittyKitten

IC Graeter's Ice Cream >>>>>>>>>>>>>Ben and Jerry's


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I'm rather disgusted by what some people seem to think of as acceptable behavior toward minorities.

I also C that I'm about to paint my nails bright pink and watch an episode of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm very tired today. I stayed up until 3 playing Plants vs Zombies in bed last night. Too much work and not enough energy!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I think I've finished my Christmas shopping for David already!! :wubu::happy:


----------



## ValentineBBW

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am kind of giddy. We drove by a duplex and a condo that we're considering buying. One has a really big back yard but the other has a gym and a pool as an bonus. I'm kind of hoping to get one. It would mean a mortgage about $1-200 less a month even with the HOA than we're paying now in rent. It's all within the school area for Max. One is only 3 blocks away. The other one is a block from Max's school!



IC that I hope one of these work out for you, both sound great!


----------



## Mathias

IC that I wish my dog were laying at my feet right now.


----------



## HottiMegan

ValentineBBW said:


> IC that I hope one of these work out for you, both sound great!



Thanks  Now we're even eyeing up some houses up the hill by hubby's work. Some houses on big lots of land are getting pretty dirt cheap these days!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC watching the Shaytards vlog on YouTube makes me wish I had a kid. Specifically a newborn baby boy. I really wanna have a baby, but mostly a boy. I'm getting insanely broody. Even my mother is afraid.

IAC that my phone interview today did not go as well as I was hoping for. Unfortunately, it looks like they would only hire me on for 5 days (5 days!) and then the contract would be over. But another problem is that they want _at least _two work related references, when I don't even have one. The only places I've worked for either don't have a person to contact, or have someone who would speak ill of me because they didn't like that I never sucked up to the boss' ass.

So... back to job hunting. Damn. I was so close!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm all dressed up with nowhere to go, my friends cancelled on me, and it sucks.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm all dressed up with nowhere to go, my friends cancelled on me, and it sucks.



That sucks. I hate flakers.

Ic i can't stand my hands to smell like something an they reek of bleach from cleaning earlier. You could eat off the bathroom surfaces if it weren't for fear of the chemical residue.


----------



## Heyyou

IC, Im about to go walk around. Too, TOO nice out. Im putting the song L**** showed me on my MP3, and hours of walking by the park will commence. Thank you!


----------



## Dromond

IC I know something about you, and now the person you've been insulting knows it too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My dad got me a Thundercats T-shirt! =( Now if only it would've come in a larger size.. I have to lose like 20lb to fit into it :doh: (It's only a XL)


----------



## Zandoz

happyface83 said:


> IC Graeter's Ice Cream >>>>>>>>>>>>>Ben and Jerry's



Welcome to the Graeters fan club!


----------



## Saoirse

My friend's birthday is this weekend and I just thought of a sweet gift for him!

He lives all alone in a big house and Ive told him a couple times that he really needs a pet, something to come home to, something to have a routine with, something to talk to. Everyone benefits from animal companionship!

He said he doesnt have enough time for a dog and he's not a cat person. I dont think he'd really want a bird, ferrets smell too bad, and other rodents might be too much for him at the moment.

So Im getting him a betta fish! I'll also give him a tank with gravel, some food and water conditioner. I think he'll like it!


----------



## spacce

IC
I enjoy taking a pee outside lol


----------



## Allie Cat

IC I'm totes sick of being jumped on by uneducated bigots who claim that I am something that I have never been and will never be


----------



## crayola box

IC I ate an empanada on the train today and it made me think of an old Dims thread. It was golden brown, crescent shaped, buttery and flaky...in short, it resembled a croissant. Naturally the second I realized it I looked around me to make sure I wasn't giving fatties everywhere a bad name


----------



## CarlaSixx

Alicia Rose said:


> IC I'm totes sick of being jumped on by uneducated bigots who claim that I am something that I have never been and will never be



I hear ya. I'm labelled as a "confused idiot who doesn't know their place in society" which isn't true. Just cuz I embody a bit of both worlds doesn't make me confused or a freak or anything bad. It just makes me a bit of both. But people don't get that, and it's too hard to explain. I've even given up trying to say it to my friends without looking like I've got three heads.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess my night would have been so much easier without a friend of my friends hanging with us. He was such drama, and he reminded me why drunk men scare me.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC visiting here just isn't as fun as it used to be.


----------



## Heyyou

Luv2BNaughty said:


> IC visiting here just isn't as fun as it used to be.



Very true. There surely can be negativity here at times. 

Im going to walk around all day today.


----------



## rellis10

IC the great amount of drama that has developed on this forum (Not just the Lounge but the BHM/FFA are too) in the last week or so has made me question if I want to keep posting here at all.

This place is meant to promote positivity and acceptance, it seems to be filling with negativity and a certain degree of discrimination recently. If you don't have anything nice to say, keep it to yourself, or keep it to private messages at least.


----------



## Saoirse

This is a message board, full of differing opinions and personalities. To expect people to play nice all the time is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## spacce

true...
but when personal information gets posted also, and quoted then it goes beyond that..


----------



## Surlysomething

Shit happens, peeps.


Can't always be this:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm still like a little kid, when I run out of things to say to try and make a friend feel better, I hug them tight and promise I'll always be there.


----------



## Saoirse

spacce said:


> true...
> but when personal information gets posted also, and quoted then it goes beyond that..



yea i dont know about that. if you post personal info on the internet, it can be found by others and thrown about however they want. just how it is.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm still like a little kid, when I run out of things to say to try and make a friend feel better, I hug them tight and promise I'll always be there.



Can you be my friend? :happy:

------

IC today was the first time I actually really enjoyed going to group. Which is kinda sad because besides me, there were only dudes. I don't know why I'm always instantly more comfortable to chill and talk when dudes are around comared to women. It made it a good visit, but still kinda sucks to see I still have a big problem with women.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> Can you be my friend? :happy:
> 
> ------
> 
> IC today was the first time I actually really enjoyed going to group. Which is kinda sad because besides me, there were only dudes. I don't know why I'm always instantly more comfortable to chill and talk when dudes are around comared to women. It made it a good visit, but still kinda sucks to see I still have a big problem with women.


Heck yes, You rock! 
(Seriously, if I lived by you, I think your poor city would be doomed. Bwuahaha xD )

Also, I get along easier and am more relaxed around guys, too. I always figured it was because, generally speaking, they seem to be less emotional and more predictable.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I also confess, I just discovered something that's awesome to do ---- I now love to lay with my head pressed against my windowsill while looking up so I can watch the snow fall without worrying about catching my death outside. <3


----------



## spiritangel

IC that even though my sleeping patterns are all topsy turvy and I am close to running out of net for the month (not a huge drama is only a couple of days if I do) I am in a great mood and whilst there is still bucket loads to do I am actually starting to see an improvement in my house


----------



## CAMellie

IC that Adrian just left to get his hair cut for the wedding and I'm nervous because they bungled it the last time. Thankfully, his regular barber is on duty today so everything should be fine.

IAC that more people than I had expected will be at the ceremony tomorrow...including Adrian's abuelita Mercedes - the matriarch of Familia Perez

IFC that all this stress has got me chain-smoking but that has to end today because I refuse to go to my wedding reeking of cigarette smoke


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I think the hair cut looks awful


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> IC the great amount of drama that has developed on this forum (Not just the Lounge but the BHM/FFA are too) in the last week or so *has made me question if I want to keep posting here at all*.
> 
> This place is meant to promote positivity and acceptance, it seems to be filling with negativity and a certain degree of discrimination recently. If you don't have anything nice to say, keep it to yourself, or keep it to private messages at least.



Don't stop posting. A message board needs a spicy mix of people (even the completely kooky now and then), but they usually disappear after a while anyhoo. We now hopefully have a calmer place to visit, and you're a valuable poster.


----------



## Allie Cat

rellis10 said:


> IC the great amount of drama that has developed on this forum (Not just the Lounge but the BHM/FFA are too) in the last week or so has made me question if I want to keep posting here at all.
> 
> This place is meant to promote positivity and acceptance, it seems to be filling with negativity and a certain degree of discrimination recently. If you don't have anything nice to say, keep it to yourself, or keep it to private messages at least.



After the lunacy on the BHM/FFA board the other day, I'm wondering the same thing. I'm beginning to feel increasingly unwelcome here.


----------



## JenFromOC

Alicia Rose said:


> After the lunacy on the BHM/FFA board the other day, I'm wondering the same thing. I'm beginning to feel increasingly unwelcome here.



I hate that you feel unwelcome. I really do 

IC that if we all got along all the time, or even the majority of the time, I'd stop posting here. I love that we are all so completely different in every way, shape and form....yet there is that one thing we all have in common that holds us together as a community. I think it's so cool.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

CAMellie said:


> IC that I think the hair cut looks awful



It's amazing what can be helped with the right hair products.... and, at the end of the day, marrying the man you love - and I know you're crazy about him - no matter what his hair looks like is awesome enough to overlook a bad hair day. [Plus, there's always Photoshop for the wedding pics if it's still that hideous.]

_Congrats to you guys!_ :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Sweet Tooth said:


> It's amazing what can be helped with the right hair products.... and, at the end of the day, marrying the man you love - and I know you're crazy about him - no matter what his hair looks like is awesome enough to overlook a bad hair day. [Plus, there's always Photoshop for the wedding pics if it's still that hideous.]
> 
> _Congrats to you guys!_ :happy:



Thanks, dollface! I know I'm over-reacting because of wedding jitters. It's nothing that some hair gel won't fix. Thanks for putting it into perspective. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I must have been a bad sleeper last night. Hubs told me he wants me to take a sleeping pill tonight. I wasn't rested when i got up this morning. I had a ton of nightmares last night.


----------



## Jess87

I confess that I get excessively paranoid when I catch a cat staring at me. It's worse when they don't look away and pretend they were not doing it. It's not that I think all cats have evil dictator's trapped inside them, but I have yet to see someone disprove it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm torn between feeling sorry and feeling happy for my friend. She sees an end coming to her 5 year relationship, and while I feel sorry for her, I'm a little happy in a selfish way. It makes me feel awful for it. But all her friends miss her. Her bf kinda stole her away for a few years. We're kinda all hoping to have her back. But still... knowing a friend is going through a breakup is never actually happy news, anyway.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My dad got me a Thundercats T-shirt! =( Now if only it would've come in a larger size.. I have to lose like 20lb to fit into it :doh: (It's only a XL)



I saw a sweet thundercats hoodie that I think I want to buy. I'm inbetween sizes so I'm kind of in the same boat . . .


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm bummed out that the guy I'm seeing has to work on Saturday. He was going to go with me to a wedding. Oh well... at least my best friend is going stag as well and it's an open bar.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that The silence of the snow falling outside my window brought me to tears--and I have no idea why.


----------



## Mathias

IC that every time I listen to the song "Home" by Micheal Buble, it makes me think of my crush and how badly I want to tell her how beautiful she is.


----------



## JenFromOC

Mathias said:


> IC that every time I listen to the song "Home" by Micheal Buble, it makes me think of my crush and how badly I want to tell her how beautiful she is.



That's so sweet


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I definitely overdid it at the gym, so I'm now in a bad mood. Also, I'm thinking of stopping my medication because I miss way too many days. It's supposed to be daily but I only take it when I remember I'm supposed to take it. And setting an alarm hasn't helped either.


----------



## yoopergirl

Jess87 said:


> I confess that I get excessively paranoid when I catch a cat staring at me. It's worse when they don't look away and pretend they were not doing it. It's not that I think all cats have evil dictator's trapped inside them, but I have yet to see someone disprove it.




You really need to check out this comic by The Oatmeal, called "How to Tell if Your Cat is Plotting to Kill You." http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php

The whole thing is good, but there's one part specifically pertaining to your confession:
"Staring Contests: If you get caught in a staring contest with your cat, do not look away. Looking away will signal to your cat that you are weak, and an attack is likely to follow."


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I definitely overdid it at the gym, so I'm now in a bad mood. Also, I'm thinking of stopping my medication because I miss way too many days. It's supposed to be daily but I only take it when I remember I'm supposed to take it. And setting an alarm hasn't helped either.



Put it beside your toothbrush! It's a good daily reminder.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Surlysomething said:


> Put it beside your toothbrush! It's a good daily reminder.



That wouldn't wor well, either. I don't even remember to brush every day. Lol. It's awful.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> That wouldn't wor well, either. I don't even remember to brush every day. Lol. It's awful.



Then put them on the counter right beside the toilet. You have to go every day, right? 

You won't ever feel the good effects of medication if you continually skip and have to restart constantly.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I love that show on FX American Horror Story. I watch it on Hulu. The guy who plays Russell from True Blood plays a great character on this show. I love all the different story lines that happened in the house. I can't wait till the next episode is on Hulu. 

I also C that i wasn't looking forward to having the boys home alone with me today. (they can be a handful) But it's been pretty drama free and they're both in good moods. Maybe it helps since i rented a movie and video game for them


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I was planning on going to bed early last night because I didn't go to bed Thursday Night, but instead I became depressed and now I can't sleep. So once again, it's 4:14am and here's Megan, playing N64, on Facebook, _*Not Sleeping. *_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

IC I need an intervention. 

It's 4 am, and while I was admittedly having a very important conversation with my bestie, I was playing Sims Social on Facebook during "intermissions." (I just started playing a few days ago... never played anything Sim before). Her sleep button went red and I jumped to get her the sleep she needed. And then it occurred to me... I care more about this tiny virtual person getting adequate sleep than I care about ME getting enough sleep when I have to get up for WORK tomorrow. Um, okay, time to put the laptop down and go to bed. :doh::doh: :blush::blush: :doh::doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC I need an intervention.
> 
> It's 4 am, and while I was admittedly having a very important conversation with my bestie, I was playing Sims Social on Facebook during "intermissions." (I just started playing a few days ago... never played anything Sim before). Her sleep button went red and I jumped to get her the sleep she needed. And then it occurred to me... I care more about this tiny virtual person getting adequate sleep than I care about ME getting enough sleep when I have to get up for WORK tomorrow. Um, okay, time to put the laptop down and go to bed. :doh::doh: :blush::blush: :doh::doh:



he he, that is an addictive game.. i'm already level 50 and did ALL the quests.. So now i'm just skill building.. i'm a sims addict


----------



## rellis10

IC I don't know if I should post a poem I wrote last night


----------



## danielson123

rellis10 said:


> IC I don't know if I should post a poem I wrote last night



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HCdRk0o5yk

Replace the word 'smoke' with 'post'.


----------



## spacce

IC that I went out to my father's land today (50 acre's) and to me it was pure bliss...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

rellis10 said:


> IC I don't know if I should post a poem I wrote last night



Yes! You should.


----------



## rellis10

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes! You should.



I did, lol. Check out the Poetry thread.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to strangle the Drama llama. Yay for small town soap operas :doh: 

Oh also confess I think I saw someone in my local library today that sent me a creeper-style message on PoF


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I want to strangle the Drama llama. Yay for small town soap operas :doh:
> 
> Oh also confess I think I saw someone in my local library today that sent me a creeper-style message on PoF



Drama llama - made me laugh out loud (I realize I am lagging..love it..and I think I know someone that is apt for)

And secondly...I used to get these creepy e-mails from this local guy and then I realized he worked at my favorite grocery store ...eeep...ugh!! RUN!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Drama llama - made me laugh out loud (I realize I am lagging..love it..and I think I know someone that is apt for)
> 
> And secondly...I used to get these creepy e-mails from this local guy and then I realized he worked at my favorite grocery store ...eeep...ugh!! RUN!!!!


Ewww~ 

It always seems the decent guys are states away, but the creepers are all around!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I should not get caught up in conspiracy theory's with my sister of all people late at night not good for sleep


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Wearing out a kid who regularly goes on nine-hour-long mountain biking jaunts makes a girl feel kinda pleased with herself


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I wish I was someone else. I don't want to be me anymore.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've had like 3 hours of sleep since Sunday Morning. I'm so tired right now, it's starting to get weird. But all the drama between my friends has my mind racing rapidly. >.<


----------



## CarlaSixx

My public library now has wireless Internet. I was there 4 hours yesterday. I plan to have a long day there again today. Because of this free wireless thing, I think it's going to turn into a great place to meet new people  Already noticed a bunch of new cute guys on laptops yesterday


----------



## seavixen

IC that everything is going wrong, catastrophes are piling up, and I am way past my breaking point right now.


----------



## Surlysomething

I miss my super-long hair... *sigh*


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am having a really bad Ugly Day today. It's disappointing. I hate feeling this way.

IAC I feel like riding out to the dollar store to buy a pack of colouring markers to colour the night away. But I probably can't because I've already got a set of fruit scented markers.  .... I miss being a kid.


----------



## penguin

IC I need to rework the budget so I can buy myself some pretty new clothes. I have a 40% discount and damn it, I'm gonna use it. I deserve something pretty and new. IC it's been ages since I've bought myself new clothes, because I find it easier to spend money on other people than on me.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I almost mooned the world this evening. I have been having trouble eating due to anxiety issues and i guess all my pants are too big now. I was walking up the stairs today and my hands were full.. down the pants started going. Alex was in front of me going the pace of a 3 year old.. so i got to the top of the stairs and had to back in cuz my pants worked their way past the butt.. How embarrassing! lol I really need a butt to keep my pants up!  thank god the neighbors weren't coming out


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess one of my highlights of the day is parallel parking perfectly into a tiny spot with someone waiting behind me on my one-way, one-lane street. Just one of those things I couldn't do when I moved out here!


----------



## Dromond

I'm not good by myself.


----------



## Dromond

In other news, I just realized my nephew will be 26 soon. I feel old now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess my stepmom called me today on my cell to tell me that it's been one week since we started having text messaging and I've sent over 3000 already. 

...Thank god for unlimited texting. :doh:


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess my stepmom called me today on my cell to tell me that it's been one week since we started having text messaging and I've sent over 3000 already.
> 
> ...Thank god for unlimited texting. :doh:



Budgeting 8 hours for sleep each night, that's over 26 texts per hour. Damn.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> Budgeting 8 hours for sleep each night, that's over 26 texts per hour. Damn.


Lol! Maybe that's helped my texting. [Since sunday morning, I've had a combined total of 9 hours of sleep.] 

Yay for free time? Now if I'd just function decently enough to put that time towards something productive. >.O


----------



## penguin

IC that I feel like taking more photos of me tonight. It's been a while since I've felt like doing that, but tonight, I might just do that. IaC that seeing lovelylady's latest offerings has inspired me. Rawr!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am more happy than I should be because I re-found this site in time for Winter. I remember making snowflakes every year with my friends from the chatroom. :happy:


----------



## Shosh

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess one of my highlights of the day is parallel parking perfectly into a tiny spot with someone waiting behind me on my one-way, one-lane street. Just one of those things I couldn't do when I moved out here!



Now that is an accomplishment!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess my stepmom called me today on my cell to tell me that it's been one week since we started having text messaging and I've sent over 3000 already.
> 
> ...Thank god for unlimited texting. :doh:



Omg. I thought numbers like that were exaggerations! 

I thought I texted a lot. But I've never passed 400 in a month, and haven't been anywhere near 200 a month in over a year. And texting is my main form of communication! 

That now makes me sound even more pathetic. Wow.


----------



## The Orange Mage

CarlaSixx said:


> Omg. I thought numbers like that were exaggerations!
> 
> I thought I texted a lot. But I've never passed 400 in a month, and haven't been anywhere near 200 a month in over a year. And texting is my main form of communication!
> 
> That now makes me sound even more pathetic. Wow.



You should see my texting usage of the past half year or so.

WHEN SINGLE: About 200 to 400 texts a month.
WHEN NOT SINGLE: 2000+ lol


----------



## seavixen

CarlaSixx said:


> Omg. I thought numbers like that were exaggerations!
> 
> I thought I texted a lot. But I've never passed 400 in a month, and haven't been anywhere near 200 a month in over a year. And texting is my main form of communication!
> 
> That now makes me sound even more pathetic. Wow.



I'm at about 3000 with sent and received combined right now (sort of a slow month for me) but I bet half of the ones I've sent were just me correcting/commenting/giggling over some ridiculous thing that Swype garbled into total nonsense.


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC that the ending to 50 First Dates makes me cry every time.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm back bitches! 


You know I love you all!


----------



## WVMountainrear

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm back bitches!
> 
> 
> You know I love you all!



You've been missed! :kiss2:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm back bitches!
> 
> 
> You know I love you all!



Hooray!


----------



## CarlaSixx

seavixen said:


> I'm at about 3000 with sent and received combined right now (sort of a slow month for me) but I bet half of the ones I've sent were just me correcting/commenting/giggling over some ridiculous thing that Swype garbled into total nonsense.



Holy crap. I only have maybe 500 combined on a very active month. I'm such a loser, lol. And quite a few of mine are just "okay" and "lol" so... that's not good


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friends are all night-owls and _huge_ texters, too. I think that's probably why it's so high right now. [That and there lots of drama going on up till yesterday.]


----------



## Dromond

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm back bitches!
> 
> 
> You know I love you all!



IC I've missed you.


----------



## luscious_lulu

lovelylady78 said:


> You've been missed! :kiss2:





Diana_Prince245 said:


> Hooray!





Dromond said:


> IC I've missed you.



:kiss2: love you all


----------



## CAMellie

IC that the hubby & I want a couple of bassets and a couple of munchkin kitties so we can have pets with BIG personalities and short, stubby legs!


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC I love love love Saturday Night Live!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

TwilightStarr said:


> IC I love love love Saturday Night Live!!



Me too! Watching right now and eating nachos  You can come join me--I'll even share my nachos!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I had an amazing sandwich today, from this place called Capriotties. It was just turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce, but everything about it was delicous. 





It was so good, I went back and grabbed another sandwich for dinner, but this time it was turkey, russian dressing and coleslaw. I think I found my new favorite sandwich shop.


----------



## CastingPearls

Turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce leftovers sandwiches are my favorite thing on Thanksgiving late at night, Black Friday, and every day until all the leftovers run out. I've even roasted a turkey a time or two off-holiday just to do this.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC tonight out at the bar with my mom and her friends was quite boring and rather crowded. The highlight of my night was meeting some dude from the south that offered to go toke with me in the alley. I mean, seriously? It was the most hilarious thing I've experienced being out to the bar [ so far]. xD


----------



## spacce

IC
that the ignorance, the greed, and hatred astounds me in this country


----------



## rellis10

IC a video game almost made me cry.... how the heck does THAT work?!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's been another night without sleep. I think I'm becoming some weird type of hybrid that doesn't require sleep _every_ night, but instead every 3 nights. 

What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## Fatima

I think this is my first post in the forum, and I saw the title of this thread and just wanted to join in...

For those who don't know me, I'm originally from Turkey but moved to the UK when I was very young. I belly dance in a restaurant with my sisters. All my family are very skinny, like I used to be (5 feet 5 & 115lbs) until I went travelling in Thailand. In that year I gained 40lbs, which is very noticable when belly dancing.

I was so embarrassed when I returned from my trip and having to belly dance again. But to my surprise, everyone preferred it. Since then I have continued to gain weight and it seems the more I gain, the more people like to watch me dance.

Fatima


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, once again, I have downloaded the first three Twilight movies so I can attempt to watch them (the last time failed miserably)
IAC that I giggled like a loon when my husband begged me to not make him watch them with me because...and I quote...'he likes his testicles intact'


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I picked up bunches of hours at work, but, I just want to go take a nap lol


----------



## spacce

IC that I need to have this house , wired with network cable..a future project for this house..wireless is too slow


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC the Charles and Alli Trippy wedding has got me all misty eyed. And a tad bit jealous cuz she's my age and married. Lol.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that no matter how many times and how deeply my brother hurts me I keep letting him do it, because I feel like I deserve it. Each time I tell myself I won't let him do it again, and each time I let my judgment lapse due to a moment of niceness from him, he does it again.


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I'm about to tear into some Double Stuf Oreos and milk. :eat2:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

IC it's hard to remain mad at my son for very long, because sooner or later, usually within about 20 minutes of going to bed, he comes back with a hug and a heartfelt apology on his own volition. Kids can and do understand the wrongness of their actions, even if it takes them some time to come around and realize it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess I'm catching myself grinding my teeth more than I ever have before. Actually, not really grinding, just clenching. I don't know why I'm doing it, but that _can't_ be good for my TMJ. :doh:


----------



## Windigo

I'm dating someone for the first time in two years; and I would never had guessed it would make me SO nervous! Wish I could just sit back and enjoy the ride without worrying if the feeling is mutual..


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I hate my boss with an unbridled passion.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I met this nice, funny, handsome guy at the dog park today ...totally wish his niceness was him hitting on me...


----------



## CastingPearls

IC something I said made my therapist laugh so hard she had to run out of the room. LOL


----------



## ButlerGirl09

CastingPearls said:


> IC something I said made my therapist laugh so hard she had to run out of the room. LOL



If you made me laugh like that in session then I'd happily have you as a client! I've had some kiddos say some pretty funny things, but all the adults I see are always so reserved!


----------



## CastingPearls

ButlerGirl09 said:


> If you made me laugh like that in session then I'd happily have you as a client! I've had some kiddos say some pretty funny things, but all the adults I see are always so reserved!


She actually frequently says she has so much fun working with me. 

I love her too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm back bitches!
> 
> 
> You know I love you all!



I am so glad to see you back!



Fatima said:


> I think this is my first post in the forum, and I saw the title of this thread and just wanted to join in...
> 
> For those who don't know me, I'm originally from Turkey but moved to the UK when I was very young. I belly dance in a restaurant with my sisters. All my family are very skinny, like I used to be (5 feet 5 & 115lbs) until I went travelling in Thailand. In that year I gained 40lbs, which is very noticable when belly dancing.
> 
> I was so embarrassed when I returned from my trip and having to belly dance again. But to my surprise, everyone preferred it. Since then I have continued to gain weight and it seems the more I gain, the more people like to watch me dance.
> 
> Fatima



Welcome to the forums! 



CAMellie said:


> IC that, once again, I have downloaded the first three Twilight movies so I can attempt to watch them (the last time failed miserably)
> IAC that I giggled like a loon when my husband begged me to not make him watch them with me because...and I quote...'he likes his testicles intact'



I read all the books after I watched the first three movies- the books give a bigger dimension to Bella that the movies don't. I highly recommend the books even after you see the movies.



lovelylady78 said:


> IC I'm about to tear into some Double Stuf Oreos and milk. :eat2:


I like how you think 



Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess I'm catching myself grinding my teeth more than I ever have before. Actually, not really grinding, just clenching. I don't know why I'm doing it, but that _can't_ be good for my TMJ. :doh:


You can get a mouth guard at a sporting goods store- that can help with the grinding (and is much cheaper than custom made). Also, stop chewing gum. It helped my daughter to do so.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I hate being a female sometimes. Periods are disgusting for SO MANY REASONS. Ugh. Gross.


----------



## CAMellie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I read all the books after I watched the first three movies- the books give a bigger dimension to Bella that the movies don't. I highly recommend the books even after you see the movies.



Yeah...I'm gonna hafta read the books. I made it in about 30 minutes and had to stop because I just wanted to start choking Kristin Stewart and demanding why she was trying to kill John Connor. Damned robot bitch!!!!


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I have been playing Sims so much lately that I have been going around IRL using their language


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC My heart might just be in trouble here! Eep!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I really wish I could slip some Prozac or some Xanax to my mother-in-law and brother-in-law :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess I miss my kitty, she gave the best snuggles ever.


----------



## spiritangel

IC It actually worked scrapping the pics of isaac and our sydney trip even looking at them there is no emotion left, the only thing i miss is the heady feeling of being in love and I know one day I will find that again Plus I am mega stoked with how the album turned out


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm a little weirded out that my friend asked me for tips on how to smoke weed. She's never done it before, and she thinks she wants to try it, but I don't think she should. I've told her to wait on it and think about it some more (although she's been playing with the idea for 3 years) but I did offer her a safe and non-judgemental environment if she does decide to try.

I just don't want her to do it for the wrong reasons  I don't want her to start if she's not actually ready. And her reasons don't make it sound like she's ready.


----------



## Zandoz

IC I hate to see the next few weeks. The seeds for a monumental crash and burn are being planted :really sad:


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC that I make a goal every day to try and get through my day without crying. I do not have much success most of the time.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC this video had me sobbing. For a good reason 

http://t.co/Y6ChywRC

I've followed their story from "day one" and watched him long before that as well. So this was pretty awesome and heartstring-tugging for me. 

But I love it :happy:

yay for happy wedding videos!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that you are a lying piece of bleep who has severe issues with women and your lies are sooooo insanely stupid - they don't even make sense...and just because you run your pie hole non-stop does not mean that what your saying is true or coherent....here's to hoping that karma finds you and bites you in the ass - repeatedly...esp after some of that bile you spewed...


----------



## Surlysomething

I have no patience.

Like none.


It's infuriating, but I can't do anything about it. I've tried.


----------



## spacce

IC that i just changed my keyboard on my laptop and i was kinda worried I was going to screw up.. I can strip down a tower (computer), rebuild and diagnose, but laptops scare the crap out of me..


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC Hulu has WKRP "Turkeys Away" episode - it reminds me of a good time with my parents...and remembering the moments when they were happy and good parents.....I am not sure we ever stop missing those we have lost?


----------



## Windigo

Date hasn't called for a week even though I've tried to contact him. Guess that's not gonna be anything. Shame, I liked him a lot.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think I am creating something a little bit unique am hoping it still fits the theme even if it is way funked up


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess, I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY wanna play the new Zelda. But I can't even RENT it. Why? Because the fucking "Motion Plus" attachments we bought for wii-motes, are for CHRISTMAS when I get my game. 

I'd take being cockblocked over videogame blocked ANY DAY. This SUCKS.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that he is the sweetest most beautiful boy and I do not deserve him! However, I am sooooooooooo happy and thankful that he is part of my life!! *swoon* :wubu::happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC Bieber hair bonded with the cats tonight, and I'm not sure exactly how I feel about that. I was most expecting him to be relatively short term given that he's 15 years younger than me.


----------



## Windigo

Windigo said:


> Date hasn't called for a week even though I've tried to contact him. Guess that's not gonna be anything. Shame, I liked him a lot.



LOL he called yesterday evening and came for a visit :wubu: Turns out he'd been fired and had to turn in his work laptop and had been quite busy getting a new job; it's got nothing to do with me. Wooohoo!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Windigo said:


> LOL he called yesterday evening and came for a visit :wubu: Turns out he'd been fired and had to turn in his work laptop and had been quite busy getting a new job; it's got nothing to do with me. Wooohoo!



IC that this post made me smile


----------



## Windigo

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that this post made me smile



Good I like people to smile 

Still not comprehensible for me why someone wouldn't text me in such a case, but I guess he was just being male (no offense meant  )


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I _was_ able to rent the new zelda because I get a free accessory rental.. 

....I confess nerdgasmed, and I just can't stop geeking out when I play. [Like, Just, Zomg] 
:wubu:    :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm feeling all emotional watching Beauty & The Beast from Disney. No idea why. Guess I'm just at that age now or something.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I couldn't rep you, but my gods I know what you mean. I watched it two months ago with my friend and felt all emotional. 

Then again, I confess I find a lot of things from my childhood, which I loved/enjoyed, make me emotional now.


----------



## CastingPearls

Windigo said:


> LOL he called yesterday evening and came for a visit :wubu: Turns out he'd been fired and had to turn in his work laptop and had been quite busy getting a new job; it's got nothing to do with me. Wooohoo!


This made me smile too. I wasn't as lucky as you. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Saoirse

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm feeling all emotional watching Beauty & The Beast from Disney. No idea why. Guess I'm just at that age now or something.



I own it and watch it regularly. Its one of my favorites!


----------



## lushluv

IC I just watched the movie _'One Day'_ thinking it was just another romantic comedy, boy was I wrong. 

_Time for some Transformers..._


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like sleeping for the rest of my life.


----------



## imfree

lushluv said:


> IC I just watched the movie _'One Day'_ thinking it was just another romantic comedy, boy was I wrong.
> 
> _Time for some Transformers..._



Here are some from Florida. Sorry, I couldn't help myself.:doh:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC I'm really liking these song lyrics right now:

"Stupid boy, you can't fence that in
Stupid boy, it's like holdin' back the wind

She laid her heart and soul right in your hands
And you stole her every dream and you crushed her plans
She never even knew she had a choice and that's what happens
When the only voice she hears is telling her she can't
Stupid boy, stupid boy"


----------



## penguin

IC I think I'm doing something right. My daughter was jumping on my bed while I got dressed and once I was done, from behind me I heard her say "I like your big bum, mama." I'm trying to teach her that everyone comes in different shapes and sizes and that it's okay to be fat or thin, along with being different heights and skin colours. So when she tells me she likes me just as I am, I feel like I'm getting it right. IaC that I do wonder if this message will stick when she starts school next year, and other kids might tease her for having such a fat mum.


----------



## lushluv

imfree said:


> Here are some from Florida. Sorry, I couldn't help myself.:doh:



Lol! IC you're so mean...  I got caught up watching all those transformer vids! My favorite was the one where the woman screams at the end.


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC today is my Grandmother's viewing. She passed away Thanksgiving morning. She spent 10 days at home dying peacefully in the house she helped her husband build more than 60 years ago. I was there as often as I could be helping to keep her comfortable and saying good-bye. That was hard. 

We had Thanksgiving at her house in her honor the very same day she died. It is what she wanted. It is what she had. That was hard. 

I spent two hours yesterday looking for the perfect flowers for her viewing and funeral. Two hours because it was CRUCIAL to me that my flower-loving, gardener Grandma would have just the right flowers. That was hard.

Today and tomorrow will be beyond hard. 

Through all the mess of the past year and a half I have held my Grandma's hand at every funeral and at the bedside of every dying or sick person in my life. Whose hand am I going to hold now? Whose hand will I hold today and tomorrow?


----------



## Windigo

penguin said:


> IC I think I'm doing something right. My daughter was jumping on my bed while I got dressed and once I was done, from behind me I heard her say "I like your big bum, mama." I'm trying to teach her that everyone comes in different shapes and sizes and that it's okay to be fat or thin, along with being different heights and skin colours. So when she tells me she likes me just as I am, I feel like I'm getting it right. IaC that I do wonder if this message will stick when she starts school next year, and other kids might tease her for having such a fat mum.



Ah bugger I can't rep you for this. It's so great to hear, I hope we can spread a new fat positive generation!


----------



## shinyapple

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC today is my Grandmother's viewing. She passed away Thanksgiving morning. She spent 10 days at home dying peacefully in the house she helped her husband build more than 60 years ago. I was there as often as I could be helping to keep her comfortable and saying good-bye. That was hard.
> 
> We had Thanksgiving at her house in her honor the very same day she died. It is what she wanted. It is what she had. That was hard.
> 
> I spent two hours yesterday looking for the perfect flowers for her viewing and funeral. Two hours because it was CRUCIAL to me that my flower-loving, gardener Grandma would have just the right flowers. That was hard.
> 
> Today and tomorrow will be beyond hard.
> 
> Through all the mess of the past year and a half I have held my Grandma's hand at every funeral and at the bedside of every dying or sick person in my life. Whose hand am I going to hold now? Whose hand will I hold today and tomorrow?



I'm so sorry for your loss, Nancy. Losing your grandmother is painful and in my experience, leaves a gap that can't be easily filled with another person. Remember to give yourself permission to grieve, be sad, and cry whenever the urge strikes. Heal gently.

I'm sure you grandmother is holding your hand even if you can't feel it. I read something a few days ago that has stuck in my head. I don't know where it came from, but it's a reassuring thought for me. _"Even after our last breath, we still linger here."_ Hugs and best wishes!


----------



## littlefairywren

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC today is my Grandmother's viewing. She passed away Thanksgiving morning. She spent 10 days at home dying peacefully in the house she helped her husband build more than 60 years ago. I was there as often as I could be helping to keep her comfortable and saying good-bye. That was hard.
> 
> We had Thanksgiving at her house in her honor the very same day she died. It is what she wanted. It is what she had. That was hard.
> 
> I spent two hours yesterday looking for the perfect flowers for her viewing and funeral. Two hours because it was CRUCIAL to me that my flower-loving, gardener Grandma would have just the right flowers. That was hard.
> 
> Today and tomorrow will be beyond hard.
> 
> Through all the mess of the past year and a half I have held my Grandma's hand at every funeral and at the bedside of every dying or sick person in my life. Whose hand am I going to hold now? Whose hand will I hold today and tomorrow?



I am very sorry for your loss, Nancy. Gentle hugs.


----------



## spiritangel

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC today is my Grandmother's viewing. She passed away Thanksgiving morning. She spent 10 days at home dying peacefully in the house she helped her husband build more than 60 years ago. I was there as often as I could be helping to keep her comfortable and saying good-bye. That was hard.
> 
> We had Thanksgiving at her house in her honor the very same day she died. It is what she wanted. It is what she had. That was hard.
> 
> I spent two hours yesterday looking for the perfect flowers for her viewing and funeral. Two hours because it was CRUCIAL to me that my flower-loving, gardener Grandma would have just the right flowers. That was hard.
> 
> Today and tomorrow will be beyond hard.
> 
> Through all the mess of the past year and a half I have held my Grandma's hand at every funeral and at the bedside of every dying or sick person in my life. Whose hand am I going to hold now? Whose hand will I hold today and tomorrow?



I am so sorry to hear this. lots of hugs


----------



## PunkyGurly74

penguin said:


> IC I think I'm doing something right. My daughter was jumping on my bed while I got dressed and once I was done, from behind me I heard her say "I like your big bum, mama." I'm trying to teach her that everyone comes in different shapes and sizes and that it's okay to be fat or thin, along with being different heights and skin colours. So when she tells me she likes me just as I am, I feel like I'm getting it right. IaC that I do wonder if this message will stick when she starts school next year, and other kids might tease her for having such a fat mum.



We can be pretty sure that her amazing mom, who has already instilled in her that all body types are okay - also was teaching her that negative opinions held by others are to be ignored - I have a sneaky suspicion she will hold her own....she has an amazing mom


----------



## CarlaSixx

My birthday yesterday was horrible    

And today won't be any better.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I havent smoked a butt in 3ish (?) days? So far I haven't really been wanting one, but Im sure that will change in time...usually does! oh well.

IC that I have a lunch date with a new guy in an hour. First time meeting him! But he's not a total stranger, since he used to work at the grocery store I go to and I saw him there a lot. Never talked in person though, so its a bit nerve wracking. Also, in all the picture's Ive seen (he sent mea bunch of cute ones!) he's smiling, but never showing his teeth. I wanna be like You got teeth or what boy??


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I can't stand her anymore. I want to go away and leave her to her own misery that she created for herself by being so damned stubborn! Maybe she'll appreciate me when I'm completely gone.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC I was in quite the road rage incident on my way home from work tonight and all the guy kept saying to me was "you're a fat bitch". And I kept saying? "Is that supposed to hurt my feelings? Who the fuck cares?" Haha. He could totally not handle that I was female and pissed off and not taking prisoners.

It was over. the. top.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> IC I think I'm doing something right. My daughter was jumping on my bed while I got dressed and once I was done, from behind me I heard her say "I like your big bum, mama." I'm trying to teach her that everyone comes in different shapes and sizes and that it's okay to be fat or thin, along with being different heights and skin colours. So when she tells me she likes me just as I am, I feel like I'm getting it right. IaC that I do wonder if this message will stick when she starts school next year, and other kids might tease her for having such a fat mum.



I think that awesome kid of yours will be teaching others lessons at school and you have nothing to worry about.



NancyGirl74 said:


> IC today is my Grandmother's viewing. She passed away Thanksgiving morning. She spent 10 days at home dying peacefully in the house she helped her husband build more than 60 years ago. I was there as often as I could be helping to keep her comfortable and saying good-bye. That was hard.
> 
> We had Thanksgiving at her house in her honor the very same day she died. It is what she wanted. It is what she had. That was hard.
> 
> I spent two hours yesterday looking for the perfect flowers for her viewing and funeral. Two hours because it was CRUCIAL to me that my flower-loving, gardener Grandma would have just the right flowers. That was hard.
> 
> Today and tomorrow will be beyond hard.
> 
> Through all the mess of the past year and a half I have held my Grandma's hand at every funeral and at the bedside of every dying or sick person in my life. Whose hand am I going to hold now? Whose hand will I hold today and tomorrow?



Nancy, we don't know each other but we share a common thread of grief over losing so much family. My heart aches for you. Please know that you're in my thoughts. No other platitudes, only that I hope you find comfort in knowing your grandmother knew she was loved by you. 



CarlaSixx said:


> My birthday yesterday was horrible
> 
> And today won't be any better.



Sweetie, I'm so sorry I didn't wish you a happy birthday here. I was so caught up in my own crap that I missed a lot and feel awful. I hope that this coming year makes up for all the horrid stuff you had to deal with yesterday.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> IC I was in quite the road rage incident on my way home from work tonight and all the guy kept saying to me was "you're a fat bitch". And I kept saying? "Is that supposed to hurt my feelings? Who the fuck cares?" Haha. He could totally not handle that I was female and pissed off and not taking prisoners.
> 
> It was over. the. top.


Whenever I hear 'fat bitch' directed at me, I always ALWAYS laugh. It's one of the most impotent things someone can say because that's all they could come up with. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Whenever I hear 'fat bitch' directed at me, I always ALWAYS laugh. It's one of the most impotent things someone can say because that's all they could come up with. LOL




I know! The fact that it didn't hurt my feelings clearly bothered him. But when I called him a sketchy fucking meth head you could see the pain flash in his eyes.

I don't have anything to lose right now. I couldn't have cared less what happened to tell you the truth. But the fat thing just made me laugh.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that I have many many choices and a lot more power than I gave myself credit for. This coming year is full of opportunity and promise and I intend to take full advantage of everything the world has to offer. Here's to new beginnings. Lead, follow or get out of the way because I'm back on top and in charge.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I like being a more chilled out person than I ever dreamed I could be. It's really nice to hold possession over myself and my emotions- and not implode.


----------



## penguin

Windigo said:


> Ah bugger I can't rep you for this. It's so great to hear, I hope we can spread a new fat positive generation!





PunkyGurly74 said:


> We can be pretty sure that her amazing mom, who has already instilled in her that all body types are okay - also was teaching her that negative opinions held by others are to be ignored - I have a sneaky suspicion she will hold her own....she has an amazing mom





CastingPearls said:


> I think that awesome kid of yours will be teaching others lessons at school and you have nothing to worry about.



Thanks guys  All I can do is give her the tools, outlook and understanding and hope she can use it properly.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC today is my Grandmother's viewing. She passed away Thanksgiving morning. She spent 10 days at home dying peacefully in the house she helped her husband build more than 60 years ago. I was there as often as I could be helping to keep her comfortable and saying good-bye. That was hard.
> 
> We had Thanksgiving at her house in her honor the very same day she died. It is what she wanted. It is what she had. That was hard.
> 
> I spent two hours yesterday looking for the perfect flowers for her viewing and funeral. Two hours because it was CRUCIAL to me that my flower-loving, gardener Grandma would have just the right flowers. That was hard.
> 
> Today and tomorrow will be beyond hard.
> 
> Through all the mess of the past year and a half I have held my Grandma's hand at every funeral and at the bedside of every dying or sick person in my life. Whose hand am I going to hold now? Whose hand will I hold today and tomorrow?



I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my Grandma when I was 16, a long time ago. I still miss her and wish she could have been here for so many events in my life. But I try to remember all the good memories I have of her, and there are so many, and that makes me feel better. 
You asked whose hand you'll hold now? Sometimes when I'm really missing my Grandma and I wish I could hold her hand one last time I put my hand out and pretend she's holding it. And sometimes, just for a second, I can almost feel as if she actually is.


----------



## spacce

IC when I deleted facebook the other day.. I felt a load of freedom...


----------



## Surlysomething

spacce said:


> IC when I deleted facebook the other day.. I felt a load of freedom...


 
Haha. I don't understand why people make such a big deal about deleting FB. If you don't like it, just don't post on it. What's the big deal? It's social networking. Who cares! It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm in a rush to clean up my apartment so that we don't lose it... and I'm feeling hopeless. Doing this alone really sucks. And I'm sore all over already, and I've got HOUUUUURS more to go. I don't think I'll end up making it on time


----------



## spacce

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I don't understand why people make such a big deal about deleting FB. If you don't like it, just don't post on it. What's the big deal? It's social networking. Who cares! It's supposed to be fun.


If I don't like it.. why not delete it?...
yeah its social networking, its posting information about myself and others and reading what they have to say, out of pure form of laziness.. in my point of view and my opinion..

Who cares that I delete it?..


----------



## Surlysomething

spacce said:


> If I don't like it.. why not delete it?...
> yeah its social networking, its posting information about myself and others and reading what they have to say, out of pure form of laziness.. in my point of view and my opinion..
> 
> Who cares that I delete it?..


 

I just don't get why it's like a big milestone for people. Haha.


----------



## spacce

Surlysomething said:


> I just don't get why it's like a big milestone for people. Haha.



Maybe you don't have to get why..


----------



## NancyGirl74

shinyapple said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Nancy. Losing your grandmother is painful and in my experience, leaves a gap that can't be easily filled with another person. Remember to give yourself permission to grieve, be sad, and cry whenever the urge strikes. Heal gently.
> 
> I'm sure you grandmother is holding your hand even if you can't feel it. I read something a few days ago that has stuck in my head. I don't know where it came from, but it's a reassuring thought for me. _"Even after our last breath, we still linger here."_ Hugs and best wishes!





littlefairywren said:


> I am very sorry for your loss, Nancy. Gentle hugs.





spiritangel said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. lots of hugs





CastingPearls said:


> Nancy, we don't know each other but we share a common thread of grief over losing so much family. My heart aches for you. Please know that you're in my thoughts. No other platitudes, only that I hope you find comfort in knowing your grandmother knew she was loved by you.





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my Grandma when I was 16, a long time ago. I still miss her and wish she could have been here for so many events in my life. But I try to remember all the good memories I have of her, and there are so many, and that makes me feel better.
> You asked whose hand you'll hold now? Sometimes when I'm really missing my Grandma and I wish I could hold her hand one last time I put my hand out and pretend she's holding it. And sometimes, just for a second, I can almost feel as if she actually is.



Thank you everyone who posted here and to those who sent kind messages through Rep as well. It means a lot to read your words of understanding and support. Thank you.


----------



## Surlysomething

spacce said:


> Maybe you don't have to get why..


 

Haha. There's a smart reply.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm going to sleep for daaaayyyyyyyyysssss after all this is over. OMG. I've gotten more exercise out of cleaning than I can handle. I'm sooooo sore but there's still so much to do before 6pm. I'm freaking out over here.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i want to just go back to sleep today. I tossed and turned a lot last night and the night before. Tonight's going to involve some sleep aid. I am exhausted.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am seriously struggling with anger today. Things are just getting on my nerves


----------



## SMA413

IC that some random guy just offered to be my sugar daddy. WTF. That's just creepy and sketchy and dirty.


----------



## Linda

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. There's a smart reply.



I am sick of this arogance and bulliness. Over and over I have watched you be argumentative and sometimes nasty because some poster does not agree with your point of view, does not do something that you would do or believe anyone should do or does not follow the same moral code that you follow.

It is very arrogant of you. Just because your views are different than someone elses does not mean they are wrong or that you are superior. I do hope you find it easier to treat us on Dims like that instead of everyone in your life because that is a very lonely road to travel. 

So I am ready for your rebuttle. I'm a big girl and I can take it but enough is enough already. 



(mumbles: I mean seriously a few weeks ago it was me and how I was so wrong for putting the Christmas tree up before Thanksgiving. LOL)

By the way it looks great!!


----------



## littlefairywren

IC my stalkee just won the internet! Haha.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

No sex for me tonight. Somebody's throwing up, and I'm not getting near that this close to finals


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm dying my hair as I'm typing. I'm kinda nervous, but I probably shouldn't be. When I usually think about dying my hair, I'm usually thinking brown or red since I'm a natural blonde. Well, my beau said to me, "I've also seen pictures of you where your hair looked lighter." And I told him that my hair used to be very blonde and has for some reason gotten darker as I've aged. (My Mom said the same thing happened to her.) So he suggested that I go blonder. It had never occurred to me before. So I'm doing it!  And, on the bright side, if I hate it, it IS winter time and I do so love hats and scarves.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm dying my hair as I'm typing. I'm kinda nervous, but I probably shouldn't be. When I usually think about dying my hair, I'm usually thinking brown or red since I'm a natural blonde. Well, my beau said to me, "I've also seen pictures of you where your hair looked lighter." And I told him that my hair used to be very blonde and has for some reason gotten darker as I've aged. (My Mom said the same thing happened to her.) So he suggested that I go blonder. It had never occurred to me before. So I'm doing it!  And, on the bright side, if I hate it, it IS winter time and I do so love hats and scarves.



I soooo need my hair did soooo badly.... I hope it turns out spectacular!


----------



## Linda

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm dying my hair as I'm typing. I'm kinda nervous, but I probably shouldn't be. When I usually think about dying my hair, I'm usually thinking brown or red since I'm a natural blonde. Well, my beau said to me, "I've also seen pictures of you where your hair looked lighter." And I told him that my hair used to be very blonde and has for some reason gotten darker as I've aged. (My Mom said the same thing happened to her.) So he suggested that I go blonder. It had never occurred to me before. So I'm doing it!  And, on the bright side, if I hate it, it IS winter time and I do so love hats and scarves.





Ahh I say go for it!!! It's only hair. It will grow out, change back or can be recolored soon enough. Sounds like lots of fun.  We want pictures!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I soooo need my hair did soooo badly.... I hope it turns out spectacular!





Linda said:


> Ahh I say go for it!!! It's only hair. It will grow out, change back or can be recolored soon enough. Sounds like lots of fun.  We want pictures!!



Thanks, ladies! It actually looks like my hair looked when I was in middle school-high school! :happy: Well, the color does anyway. (There's no way I'd get a hideously bad perm again. ) But I'm happy with it. It doesn't look terribly dramatic because it's back to being the exact color of my eyebrows, but it's definitely a few shades lighter than it was. Thumbs up! Pics in the Recent Pictures thread.


----------



## Surlysomething

Linda said:


> I am sick of this arogance and bulliness. Over and over I have watched you be argumentative and sometimes nasty because some poster does not agree with your point of view, does not do something that you would do or believe anyone should do or does not follow the same moral code that you follow.
> 
> It is very arrogant of you. Just because your views are different than someone elses does not mean they are wrong or that you are superior. I do hope you find it easier to treat us on Dims like that instead of everyone in your life because that is a very lonely road to travel.
> 
> So I am ready for your rebuttle. I'm a big girl and I can take it but enough is enough already.



I honestly could care less what you think of me. I'm not a pollyanna bloody wallflower. I say what I want and I mean what I say. If you don't like it feel free to block me. Seriously. I don't care.

DON'T CARE!


----------



## Surlysomething

Linda said:


> I am sick of this arogance and bulliness. Over and over I have watched you be argumentative and sometimes nasty because some poster does not agree with your point of view, does not do something that you would do or believe anyone should do or does not follow the same moral code that you follow.
> 
> It is very arrogant of you. Just because your views are different than someone elses does not mean they are wrong or that you are superior. I do hope you find it easier to treat us on Dims like that instead of everyone in your life because that is a very lonely road to travel.
> 
> So I am ready for your rebuttle. I'm a big girl and I can take it but enough is enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> (mumbles: I mean seriously a few weeks ago it was me and how I was so wrong for putting the Christmas tree up before Thanksgiving. LOL)
> 
> By the way it looks great!!




And the tree thing was supposed to be funny. Quit being such a big baby. 


I'm sick of all the hand-holding, spineless bullshit on this board. Someone call the wahhhhmbulance.


----------



## Linda

Surlysomething said:


> I honestly could care less what you think of me. I'm not a pollyanna bloody wallflower. I say what I want and I mean what I say. If you don't like it feel free to block me. Seriously. I don't care.
> 
> DON'T CARE!





Surlysomething said:


> And the tree thing was supposed to be funny. Quit being such a big baby.
> 
> 
> I'm sick of all the hand-holding, spineless bullshit on this board. Someone call the wahhhhmbulance.






Precisely what I thought your response would be. More nagativity, name calling and tantrum throwing. lol As I said before, I can take it. Let it all out.


----------



## Surlysomething

Linda said:


> Precisely what I thought your response would be. More nagativity, name calling and tantrum throwing. lol As I said before, I can take it. Let it all out.




Yeah, because you know me.  

Tantrums? What planet are you from? I don't live in a small-town, love your neighbor, I go to church kind of place. I live in the city. Maybe we're more straight forward.

The difference between my posts to you about a Christmas tree is that I didn't attack YOU. I attacked Christmas being started so early. (if anything/anyone is going to feel slighted about that, it should be the TREE, haha) You're personally attacking ME because you don't like ME. That can actually warrant an infraction. And you also don't need to stand up for another member of this site. I didn't attack him personally either. I wanted to know what the big deal was with getting rid of Facebook. He answered me in a childish manner. I replied. Just because I go about things differently than you do and I don't have flowers and sunshine blowing out my ass, doesn't mean what I say is wrong. If your feelings are getting bruised on a message board because people have different personalities etc then maybe you need to find another place to hang out where everyone is the same. Like the Martha Stewart site or Oprah. Haha.


If you don't like me, then block ME.


----------



## Blackjack

There's a pretty broad spectrum between blowing rainbows out one's ass and being a ***remove***.

I mean, you're firmly seated on one end, but it's not black and white.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack said:


> There's a pretty broad spectrum between blowing rainbows out one's ass and being a ***mod edit*.
> 
> I mean, you're firmly seated on one end, but it's not black and white.




Really? Haven't you been instructed not to talk me or about me?

We don't like each other. Get over it.


----------



## Blackjack

Surlysomething said:


> Really? Haven't you been instructed not to talk me or about me?
> 
> We don't like each other. Get over it.



I don't like you.

But that's mainly because you love to shit on other people, their activities, and their opinions. You're a miserable person.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack said:


> I don't like you.
> 
> But that's mainly because you love to shit on other people, their activities, and their opinions. You're a miserable person.




You're exactly the same way. I find you mean and condescending. You do not wear the FA crown on this board, Kevin.

And I wasn't mean to this person at all. I questioned some actions. Just because I have differing opinions doesn't make me mean, it makes me...different. The fact that you need to jump on a dogpile bandwagon just shows how small and petty you are.
How about you pick your own battles for a change.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Hey, people, don't poke the troll, you'll just rile it up again. If you have issues with a post, report it. If you have issues with another forumite, block them and forget they exist. The only thing you replying to their shit-stirring will do is create additional shit-stirring.

Now, for my piece:

WOMEN! *throws hands up in consternation*


----------



## spacce

Surlysomething said:


> You're exactly the same way. I find you mean and condescending. You do not wear the FA crown on this board, Kevin.
> 
> And I wasn't mean to this person at all. I questioned some actions. Just because I have differing opinions doesn't make me mean, it makes me...different. The fact that you need to jump on a dogpile bandwagon just shows how small and petty you are.
> How about you pick your own battles for a change.




there's a difference between questioning and questioning in a condescending manner.. I have no problem answering why, but you're questioned and come to the conclusion that the reasoning behind it wasn't up to your standards..


----------



## Surlysomething

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Hey, people, don't poke the troll, you'll just rile it up again. If you have issues with a post, report it. If you have issues with another forumite, block them and forget they exist. The only thing you replying to their shit-stirring will do is create additional shit-stirring.
> 
> Now, for my piece:
> 
> WOMEN! *throws hands up in consternation*




Congratulations on your new MOD status. :bow:

Oh wait...


----------



## Surlysomething

spacce said:


> there's a difference between questioning and questioning in a condescending manner.. I have no problem answering why, but you're questioned and come to the conclusion that the reasoning behind it wasn't up to your standards..





You should actually post TO ME, it's so easy to get confused with all the other posts going around.

And I wasn't being condescending, I really don't understand why people think leaving Facebook is so liberating. You took it the way you wanted to take it.

I think when people say things like they're leaving Facebook or that they don't own a tv it's because they're trying to sound elitist or that whatever they're doing, it's much more important than whatever you're doing.

No one ever explains WHY they have left.

Make sense this time? Honestly, i'm just trying to get a straight answer about this kind of thing.


----------



## spacce

IC i let this thing get way overboards..
my apologies to all..

anyways.. seriously back on topic..

IC That sneaking a gift for my nephew around the family is going to be difficult and is going to be overkill most likely.. I also confess that I am actually looking forward to house sitting for a few weeks at my mothers.. all by myself for 3 weeks.. I might go ahead and shave my head completely maybe.. or dye it black


----------



## Surlysomething

spacce said:


> IC i let this thing get way overboards..
> my apologies to all..
> 
> anyways.. seriously back on topic..
> 
> IC That sneaking a gift for my nephew around the family is going to be difficult and is going to be overkill most likely.. I also confess that I am actually looking forward to house sitting for a few weeks at my mothers.. all by myself for 3 weeks.. I might go ahead and shave my head completely maybe.. or dye it black




See? That's the exact thing I hate. People making comments and never backing them up. Even when asked nicely.

Passive-aggressive, Passive-aggressive for the win!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

This thread has gotten really uncomfortable.


----------



## CAMellie

Grow the hell up...drop the damned subject...move the fuck on...take your pick


----------



## spiritangel

IC If I do not get a good nights sleep soon I will not be responsible for my actions


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I have this overwhelming urge to disable DC Universe Online on our PS3 because the hubby has been playing it almost non-stop for the past 9 hours. I won't because he's sick and this is making him happy...but I sure wanna


----------



## danielson123

CAMellie said:


> IC that I have this overwhelming urge to disable DC Universe Online on our PS3 because the hubby has been playing it almost non-stop for the past 9 hours. I won't because he's sick and this is making him happy...but I sure wanna



Trust me on this one and just do it. You'd be doing him a favor. Unless you're paying for the premium version, he's just wasting his time on the game. I know, I'm doing the exact same thing at the moment. The free version goes nowhere for me, and I'm very close to uninstallation. I just wish I had somebody there who cared about me enough to 'pull the cord' so to speak for me.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Surlysomething said:


> Congratulations on your new MOD status. :bow:
> 
> Oh wait...



*sur·ly*&#8194;[sur-lee] 

 Show IPA 
adjective, sur·li·er, sur·li·est. 
1. churlishly rude or bad-tempered: a surly waiter. Synonyms: sullen, uncivil, brusque, irascible, splenetic, choleric, cross; grumpy, grouchy, crabby. 

2. unfriendly or hostile; menacingly irritable: a surly old lion. Synonyms: threatening, malevolent. 

3. dark or dismal; menacing; threatening: a surly sky. Synonyms: ominous. 

4. Obsolete . lordly; arrogant.


----------



## Mathias

CAMellie said:


> IC that I have this overwhelming urge to disable DC Universe Online on our PS3 because the hubby has been playing it almost non-stop for the past 9 hours. I won't because he's sick and this is making him happy...but I sure wanna



At least that means it's a good game though, right?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> At least that means it's a good game though, right?



Evercrack wasn't a good game and it killed people.

Not the first game credited with that "honor" though.


----------



## spacce

Oh geez evercrack.. i'm still stuck on wow after 7 years, but more casual then anything..



if its only for a few days at 9 hours at time, now if he does this all the time.. 7 days a week.. and even forgets about sex.. yes pull the cord please


----------



## CAMellie

spacce said:


> if its only for a few days at 9 hours at time, now if he does this all the time.. 7 days a week.. *and even forgets about sex*.. yes pull the cord please



If it ever reached that point I would smash the damned console with my bare hands!!!


----------



## Yakatori

Surlysomething said:


> *Oh, for sure*....I'm thankful every day that I live in Canada.


IC that when Surly says things like that^ I imagine her sounding just like this IRL.


----------



## Yakatori

Surlysomething said:


> Shit happens, peeps.
> View attachment 99077
> 
> 
> Can't always be this:


Then I think of this. This is a good one too.


----------



## Linda

IC I wish it had snowed just a tad bit more. It snowed just enough to be annoying is all. lol


----------



## spacce

CAMellie said:


> If it ever reached that point I would smash the damned console with my bare hands!!!


how about a baseball bat, to get the message across? 

****
IC I ate one too many donuts this morning.. ugh


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC It's a damn good thing that I brought pain killers and muscle cream to bed. I'm in such pain! I missed one appointment this morning and miiight miss this one in the afternoon, too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

In school, they teach you if you feel you are being harassed or "bullied" you need to calmly wake away from the situation.
_*
I confess *_I wish they had said what to do in case that is impossible.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I love Barney Stinson.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

So, the person who had issues with my using the term "fat" a few weeks ago.... well, our mutual friend posted something on FB that was all size-positive [ironic because this person only somewhat accepts herself] and this negative person has to "like" it. Okay, not a huge thing, but I find it ironic that people can only be size-positive so long as they don't have to be TOO size-positive.


----------



## CAMellie

Sweet Tooth said:


> So, the person who had issues with my using the term "fat" a few weeks ago.... well, our mutual friend posted something on FB that was all size-positive [ironic because this person only somewhat accepts herself] and this negative person has to "like" it. Okay, not a huge thing, but I find it ironic that people can only be size-positive so long as they don't have to be TOO size-positive.



I wuv you, Fatty McFatterstein from Fatsville :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC My heart is currently in my throat! Ugh I'm such a stupid girl sometimes...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> In school, they teach you if you feel you are being harassed or "bullied" you need to calmly wake away from the situation.
> _*
> I confess *_I wish they had said what to do in case that is impossible.



Humor, if possible. Even better, if you're comfortable with saying things that are outside of their comfort zone (assuming there is such an area).


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I don't know what to do anymore  Mom's now in ICU because of organ failure. She's completely unresponsive and just not doing good whatsoever. I'm very frikkin scared.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't know what to do anymore  Mom's now in ICU because of organ failure. She's completely unresponsive and just not doing good whatsoever. I'm very frikkin scared.



Hugs, Carla. I'll keep the two of you in my prayers.


----------



## Linda

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't know what to do anymore  Mom's now in ICU because of organ failure. She's completely unresponsive and just not doing good whatsoever. I'm very frikkin scared.



(((((hugs))))) I am so sorry. You are both in my prayers as well.


----------



## NancyGirl74

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't know what to do anymore  Mom's now in ICU because of organ failure. She's completely unresponsive and just not doing good whatsoever. I'm very frikkin scared.



Sending prayers your way. (((hugs)))


----------



## penguin

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't know what to do anymore  Mom's now in ICU because of organ failure. She's completely unresponsive and just not doing good whatsoever. I'm very frikkin scared.



I'm so sorry. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't know what to do anymore  Mom's now in ICU because of organ failure. She's completely unresponsive and just not doing good whatsoever. I'm very frikkin scared.


 
I'm so sorry. Reach out to the people around you, you need their support.

You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

CAMellie said:


> I wuv you, Fatty McFatterstein from Fatsville :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Wuv you too, Mrs Hawt Knees.


----------



## danielson123

IC that I don't where else this post fits in the forum besides One Random Sentence, but since I just posted there, I'll try here instead.

Dims is unique in that it's the only forum I've used where I haven't had to call a poster 'Shithead' yet. True story.


----------



## rellis10

danielson123 said:


> IC that I don't where else this post fits in the forum besides One Random Sentence, but since I just posted there, I'll try here instead.
> 
> Dims is unique in that it's the only forum I've used where I haven't had to call a poster 'Shithead' yet. True story.



Stay away from hyde park.... just a heads up


----------



## imfree

rellis10 said:


> Stay away from hyde park.... just a heads up



Hyde Park has rules. One must not attack another's character or name-call. Passive Aggression and creative writing skill have allowed many to call each-other "shithead" in Hyde Park, however!:doh: Hyde Park is also the superbowl of hyperbole!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC we have an appointment with a realtor on Saturday and i've been having dreams that we are viewing houses and i can't fit through doorways. It's really odd. I'm so excited about seeing some of these houses though!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I am so starved for a specific sort of company that I'm strongly considering something I may regret very badly.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC I am so starved for a specific sort of company that I'm strongly considering something I may regret very badly.


Dude, hookers are bad news. 



(Trying to make you laugh.)


----------



## CleverBomb

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IC I am so starved for a specific sort of company that I'm strongly considering something I may regret very badly.


Put down the Thetans and step AWAY from the E-Meter. Dianetics is NOT the answer!

-Rusty


----------



## Isa

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dude, hookers are bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trying to make you laugh.)



Not sure if it worked on him but it sure did make me laugh! 




CleverBomb said:


> Put down the Thetans and step AWAY from the E-Meter. Dianetics is NOT the answer!
> 
> -Rusty



Ditto for you!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dude, hookers are bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trying to make you laugh.)



Yeah, I know. Not going there.



CleverBomb said:


> Put down the Thetans and step AWAY from the E-Meter. Dianetics is NOT the answer!
> 
> -Rusty



...what?


----------



## penguin

CleverBomb said:


> Dianetics is NOT the answer!
> 
> -Rusty



I so read that as diabetics are not the answer. Made me wonder what you had against them 



Forgotten_Futures said:


> ...what?



Scientology.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dude, hookers are bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> (Trying to make you laugh.)





CleverBomb said:


> Put down the Thetans and step AWAY from the E-Meter. Dianetics is NOT the answer!
> 
> -Rusty



These truly made me laugh out loud probably because I thought of them myself but you both beat me to it. hahahaha


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> I so read that as diabetics are not the answer. Made me wonder what you had against them
> 
> 
> 
> Scientology.



Hahaha!, you would have to *had* to have got me started! 

View attachment Diuhnettix.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger

IC after reading the last 4 pages I just want to say "Lets get ready to rumble" ala Jimmy Lennon Sr. And yes boys and girls I have my own tux to bring to the Main Event


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks for all the support. I didn't get to visit my mother today, but I am going in tomorrow.

First time I called today, she was still in ICU. I called around 8pm and she seems to have been placed in a ward. I'm thinking she's improved. I'm hoping she has.


----------



## spacce

IC I am playing a dangerous game.. I know what must be done.. distractions suck


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess, I'm excited to see how long my part of Wisconsin can go without getting snow. Usually we have tons by now, and yet there's not a patch to be seen in my yard. =) This makes for a _very_ happy Megan.


----------



## Linda

IC that going to a diner at 2am wasn't such a brilliant idea after all.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Linda said:


> IC that going to a diner at 2am wasn't such a brilliant idea after all.



Did that a few weeks ago and learned the same lesson. The food wasn't the problem so much as the three Diet Cokes I swilled. All the caffeine was a really bad idea.:doh:


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, as weird as this may sound, I wish I would just hurry up and catch my husband's cold. I just want to get it over with.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I ate a cold cheeseburger because it was the first thing I saw in the fridge and my stomach was growling but now my stomach hurts.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I have my fingers crossed! We might have found THE house! It's so cool and unique! It might turn other people off how it's set up but i really, really like it! It's unique! Now i hope we can get the funds for all the costs of buying a house. It's kinda old, built in '74 but has updated bathrooms and kitchen. I am so in love with it!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC all I needed was a reminder. Yay reminders. Boo need for them.


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im sleeping over at his place tonight and Im nervous! We're gonna be cuddling in bed all night and my body will be screaming to get naked and nasty, but Im not sure I want to. I think I want to let sweet feelings build some more and then jump him when I cant hold it in any longer. He's already offered to sleep in the living room. Hes too cute!


----------



## spiritangel

IC This is the first cold I have had in over a year (thanks broken leg for keeping me home all winter) and I feel like there is a cement truck rattling around my brain and my nose is on fire.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC I accidentally stumbled across this insane show on Hulu called Chad Vader - Day Shift Manager...they are shorts...and totally insanely funny ...lovin' it


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm really bummed that I can't go visit my mother. No transit on Sundays. 

IAC that life without this one dude would really suck. But I'm pretty sure he doesn't even really care.


----------



## spacce

IC i over indulged myself on food last night.. especially oysters..
it was free so yummy..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Today and yesterday have been such miserable grey rainy days... and all I want is someone to cuddle and play video games with. *Grrr.*


----------



## Linda

IC I can not wait until the pizza arrives because this football game is NOT making me happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

You changed the word 'love' for me... forever.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I _think_ I found out the guy I'm dating has me saved in his contact list as "babe".  :wubu:

I'm assuming he was using Siri or some voice command function on his iPhone to text me because I got a text that just said "text babe" and then a second later was the actual text.


----------



## rellis10

IC putting my name (Rick) into Urban Dictionary just made my day. This was the first result...

"Be close to guys named Rick. They are good loyal friends. Ricks are athletic and kind. Soon, you might just see yourself dating a Rick after being friends with him for awhile. Ricks would rather hang out with real, down to earth girls then whores or people that dress like sluts. If you are a simple nice down to earth girl, he will fall for you so quick. Ricks respect relationships and other people in general. Ricks are amazing and they are not fake!! They are cute and good kissers.  "

Well, I'm not athletic, but apart from that....


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> IC putting my name (Rick) into Urban Dictionary just made my day. This was the first result...
> 
> "Be close to guys named Rick. They are good loyal friends. Ricks are athletic and kind. Soon, you might just see yourself dating a Rick after being friends with him for awhile. Ricks would rather hang out with real, down to earth girls then whores or people that dress like sluts. If you are a simple nice down to earth girl, he will fall for you so quick. Ricks respect relationships and other people in general. Ricks are amazing and they are not fake!! They are cute and good kissers.  "
> 
> Well, I'm not athletic, but apart from that....




You prompted me to enter mine:

"A person of true beauty. A girl with such a kind personality that anyone will simply fall in love with. A Cheryl will help anyone out without hesitation. They have trusting blue eyes and large bussoms."

Misspellings notwithstanding, that sounds amazingly accurate. 

EDIT: I just read the third entry for 'Cheryl': "A girl with a kind personality who will poop on your windshield if you get on her bad side." For the record, I have never done that.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

rellis10 said:


> IC putting my name (Rick) into Urban Dictionary just made my day. This was the first result...
> 
> "Be close to guys named Rick. They are good loyal friends. Ricks are athletic and kind. Soon, you might just see yourself dating a Rick after being friends with him for awhile. Ricks would rather hang out with real, down to earth girls then whores or people that dress like sluts. If you are a simple nice down to earth girl, he will fall for you so quick. Ricks respect relationships and other people in general. Ricks are amazing and they are not fake!! They are cute and good kissers.  "
> 
> Well, I'm not athletic, but apart from that....



I looked mine up too! A few of them were silly, but this... This is it! ha :bow:


"An amazing, beautiful, intelligent, and simply perfect girl. Madisons are perfect girlfriends, and even better wifes. Madisons are great dancers, and can do anything they set their mind to. Madisons will do anything for their friends, and will always be there for them no matter what. They are awesome friends to make, and will never leave your side. Madisons are perfect in every way."


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> You prompted me to enter mine:
> 
> "A person of true beauty. A girl with such a kind personality that anyone will simply fall in love with. A Cheryl will help anyone out without hesitation. They have trusting blue eyes and large bussoms."
> 
> Misspellings notwithstanding, that sounds amazingly accurate.
> 
> EDIT: I just read the third entry for 'Cheryl': "A girl with a kind personality who will poop on your windshield if you get on her bad side." For the record, I have never done that.



Very accurate indeed 

And I don't even want to mention what the third result was for mine


----------



## WVMountainrear

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I looked mine up too! A few of them were silly, but this... This is it! ha :bow:
> 
> 
> "An amazing, beautiful, intelligent, and simply perfect girl. Madisons are perfect girlfriends, and even better wifes. Madisons are great dancers, and can do anything they set their mind to. Madisons will do anything for their friends, and will always be there for them no matter what. They are awesome friends to make, and will never leave your side. Madisons are perfect in every way."



That one's definitely better than "the capitol of Wisconsin."


----------



## ButlerGirl09

lovelylady78 said:


> That one's definitely better than "the capitol of Wisconsin."



Or the one that says if you're an adult with the name that you're weird  And I'm not a teenager with the name but I was definitely named after the movie Splash!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lainey: (#5 is all you people need to know )

1) An uncommon hero.
2) A broken condom.
3) A terrific actress.
4) Can be normal without being dull and weird without being a freak.
5) Girl who is great in bed.

&#8206;1) You wouldn't guess it, but she's a Lainey to me.
2) Dude, you freaking had a Lainey!
3) Sarah: Oh my Gosh, she's so great on stage!
Shaquifa: Yes, She's almost a Lainey.
4) Why can't everyone be Lainey?
5) Bob: "You fucked that chick?"
David: *"YEAH! And, dude, she was a freaking LAINEY!"*


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I also looked up my name in the Urban Dictionary and found one that made me cry... probably just a coincidence but was amazing to find regardless!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I looked up my name. I like my alternate name's results a lot better, lol.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I jumped on the bandwagon. My favorite for my full name is:

a handsome and intelligent man, michael is very grounded and knows what he wants. Michael has the ideal person in mind and won't fall for someone fake. ambition and goals to take over the world is what he dreams up. give him his perfect partner and he will become complete like no other time in his life. Michael is like the sun and is legendary.

Didn't really like any of the ones for Mike, though.


----------



## rellis10

What have I begun?!!!


----------



## Blackjack

rellis10 said:


> What have I begun?!!!



Something that should be in its own thread.


----------



## spiritangel

Blackjack said:


> Something that should be in its own thread.



You beat me that is exactly what I was about to say and I think Rick should start it as he is the beginning of this train


----------



## Allie Cat

All of mine are quite long and mostly have to do with being sexy and curvaceous xD


----------



## Aust99

IC the last two months have been probably the hardest of my life.. I feel like I've had to shut down all the good things just to get through the events I've experienced. IAC that I'm looking forward and hope to start getting back to normal... Things are starting to look better... Just need a little luck going into the new year.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

rellis10 said:


> IC putting my name (Rick) into Urban Dictionary just made my day. This was the first result...
> 
> "Be close to guys named Rick. They are good loyal friends. Ricks are athletic and kind. Soon, you might just see yourself dating a Rick after being friends with him for awhile. Ricks would rather hang out with real, down to earth girls then whores or people that dress like sluts. If you are a simple nice down to earth girl, he will fall for you so quick. Ricks respect relationships and other people in general. Ricks are amazing and they are not fake!! They are cute and good kissers.  "
> 
> Well, I'm not athletic, but apart from that....



I'm a Rick, too, and this pretty much nails me down perfectly. The athletic part is debatable with me too.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC one of those days you want to crawl back in bed is when you wake up with a headache. I went to bed with a mild one last night and its worse today. I think it's allergy related.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC my Stepmother and my Dad were talking about my preference for things from previous generations, and my father said "I know, she's like.. my spiritual child from that era, or something. It's awesome" and it totally melted my heart to hear he said that.  

I'm WEERD. xP


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that I got side-swiped by a friend wanting to introduce me to a guy who is not only NOT an FA but is actually hostile toward fat people in general. My friend doesn't seem to realize (even though I've explained it to her) that while I may be awesome (and humble) to lots of people, I'm NOT, to others, simply because of my size and surprising anyone (me OR him) isn't cool and if that anyone is a douche, even less cool.


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> IC the last two months have been probably the hardest of my life.. I feel like I've had to shut down all the good things just to get through the events I've experienced. IAC that I'm looking forward and hope to start getting back to normal... Things are starting to look better... Just need a little luck going into the new year.



Sorry to hear things have been so rough Nat! I truly hope everything goes *beyond *good for you


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am watching *It's Christmas, Charlie Brown* and it makes me feel like a kid again. It's my favorite Charlie Brown special [halloween is my absolute favorite] and it's so nice to watch it with my mom like I used to as a kid.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I more than likely am going to be without TV or Internet for awhile. If icant scrounge up 180$ by tomorrow afternoon, I'm screwed. I've even pawned off my mother's wedding and engagement rings (I asked her plenty times if it was okay first). They didn't go for much unfortunately. They were appraised at 85$ for the set, and I only got 75$ for them.  

So I'm hoping the pawn shop will give me a decent amount for my guitar and my camera. Gawd I hope they can.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, while I know that everything he did to my mouth was necessary and beneficial in the long run, I really wanna stab my dentist in the face! With a rusty spork!


----------



## rellis10

It's cold, my bed is warm... but IC I'd really love it to be just a little bit warmer


----------



## PunkyGurly74

rellis10 said:


> It's cold, my bed is warm... but IC I'd really love it to be just a little bit warmer



I know it's not the answer you wanted, but, you can totally borrow my dog Trip while I am at work overnight...he likes to cuddle under the blankie with you and is a great sleeper... hehehehe


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I likely spoke too soon about Bieber Hair and I not being together anymore, but I'm just so used to disappointment when it comes to men. Not to mention that my own tendency to cut my losses and run generally means I bolt at the first sign of trouble. Not that the issues are gone (esp. his whole closeted FAness and my school stress), just that maybe we can work through them for a while longer.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that a rep comment from the beautiful YPP made me gigglesnort. Thanks! I needed that :happy:


----------



## rellis10

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I know it's not the answer you wanted, but, you can totally borrow my dog Trip while I am at work overnight...he likes to cuddle under the blankie with you and is a great sleeper... hehehehe



Haha, Trip is welcome any time. Though you're right, I was hoping for something a little bigger and... without a tail :happy:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

rellis10 said:


> Haha, Trip is welcome any time. Though you're right, I was hoping for something a little bigger and... without a tail :happy:



So, prehensile tails are a turn off?? hehehehe  (totally flashed back to an X-Files episode :: shivers:: ) But, just think...she gets all excited to see you and she could wag her tail?? :: giggling::


----------



## Captain Save

I confess to cautiously approaching the counter at Starbuck's, fully intending on getting my usual order, but at the last minute I was inspired by a naughty streak and ordered, in a hushed voice, a dirty chai! I stood waiting for 10 minutes or so as it was pretty busy, and felt like I ordered porn, lube and napkins. It was a bit sweeter than what I was expecting, but not bad.

What? I have, for the most part, pretty dull weekends.
:blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Well... officially going to go without internet for awhile. Gonna try and get a monthly bus pass, that way I can go to the library all the time and still get everything done.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I laughed at Bieber Hair for wearing the brightest of the free colored condoms I got at the student health center. I also C that I'm throwing the rest of the out. They were discombobulating.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am itching for the new tag to be up already and it wont be not for about 3 and a half more hrs


----------



## CastingPearls

New blog post for those who follow.


----------



## Surlysomething

I had my first eggnog latte of the season tonight while waiting on dinner reservations.

It's pretty amazing I held out this long.





It was worth it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

IC I evaded a deer not 30 minutes ago on the drive home. By a few inches. At 68 mph.

Fuck. Yeah.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm a masochist... less than a week after this year's NaNoWriMo finished (and I failed horrifically) I have resolved to definitly try again next year. It's a mad thing to do but I REALLY want a better crack at it.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I seriously...SERIOUSLY...do NOT want to be 40 today!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Our Eastern rep brought me a box of chocolates today thanking me for the work I do for him.

So sweet and totally unexptected.


----------



## kristineirl

i confess that when i get really jealous, i listen to "hey jealousy" by gin blossoms. 

and i've been listening to that song a lot, lately


----------



## Surlysomething

The truly scary thing about undiscovered lies is that they have a greater capacity to diminish us than exposed ones. They erode our strength, our self-esteem, our very foundation.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm still amazed at how happy he can make me with just so much as a text. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Several.....

Although it was completely my choice and there is no way in hell I would have time this year.....I miss Secret Snowflake.

The economy/job market needs to get it's act together....I'm ready for permanent stability.


----------



## SMA413

IC I REALLY want some chocolate right now... and I just ate a grilled hotdog sandwich with a glass of wine. 

I'm PMSing _and_ SUPER classy.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've been going mad without TV or internet at home. I don't have DVDs so I can't watch anything. I only have 3 games for my Wii, so that gets boring very quickly.

I do catch some internet if I sit in my bathroom, though. Stolen, of course, but at least it's something. It's not strong enough to do much, and it cuts out a lot, but at least I can check Facebook and Twitter, as well as my email, and then go to sleep.

I've been at the library all afternoon. Love that I can use their internet unlimitedly. It's a bit of a life saver for an Internet addict. But considering a lot of my communication happens through the net to my RL friends, and that I do all my TV and movie watching online, it's no small wonder that I miss having it in my own household.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Bieber Hair told me I deserved something really special for acing my Psych nursing final. IC I'm really excited as to what that could be (and it better be better than chocolates!).


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I've been so stressed during this Finals week that I started smoking... Oopsie! However, I have no intention to make this a long-term habit just needed something to take the edge off in the meantime.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC I'm in a super bad mood. I'm pissed at a friend who I asked a favor from. She comletely ignored my emails about it. If she didn't want to do it, she should have said no, not ignore me. Work is pissing me off & I'd really like sometime to myself, but my niece is living with me yet again & that means I have no escape.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC I am exhausted and I don't want to go to work today....and they just started laying people off a month earlier than we were told....so....I am waiting for the pink slip and no other job leads.... Anxiety rocks! lol

IC I need a new bed..anyone have a queen sized bed frame and headboard laying around? LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC trying to fill out documents for my mother is making me very pissed off. I can't even apply for any of her sick leave stuff because I don'T have her info. So we've lost over a week in money already.

I'm fed up and I don't know what to do


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm excited about having a week off.
Like really excited.

For the most part, i'll be sleeping a lot and doing *nothing* though. YAY!!

:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I got high with my friend and later wound up passing out... on webcam, while trying to swoon my crush... Can we say _fail_, ladies and gentlemen?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My craving for change lead me to dye my hair tonight. I'm nervous, as I've got plans with my ladies tomorrow. I almost don't wanna look in the mirror.. >.<


----------



## BBWbonnie

I think I'm starting to like him and that's not good....


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to being a lazy-ass today.

Sleeping in late...eating treats...watching Saturday Night Fever. Haha.

(ok, i'm doing some laundry too)


----------



## penguin

IC I should probably stay out of the kitchen. This week I've managed to set some paper towel on fire, almost set myself fire (my shirt got a little singed, but my boobs were fine) and just filled the house with smoke because I left the stove on...under a pan of oil. Sheesh. I have no idea what's going on with me this week, but fire and I apparently do not mix well.


----------



## lushluv

IC I've caught a serious case of the _blues_ today.


----------



## Surlysomething

I miss going out to big, glam work Christmas parties. I loved getting dressed up and mingling with my co-workers/friends while enjoying delicious beverages and a scrumptious meal.


And of course...some ass shaking.


----------



## TexasTrouble

I confess that I was really bummed when two friends I had been REALLY looking forward to seeing today backed out (one had an excuse, the other one I have no idea...seriously rethinking that friendship right now). Then I picked myself up, dusted myself off, and took myself out on a date involving a trip to Sephora and a movie (Hugo-it was pretty good). Now you'll have to excuse me, but considering how much I spent at Sephora on my "date" I need to go get to at least to second base with myself. That sly minx, Dior will get her every time


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I had an _awesome_ Ladies day/night. Leaving at 1:30pm and getting home at 4am, how could I not have? Lol!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I really don't like decorating for xmas. It's tiresome! lol We watched A Christmas Story, so that helped  We waited a long time since we didn't know if we'd be in the house before xmas but everyone says it should take a month to be finalized so that'll be mid to late January. So we decided to make our teeny tiny apartment festive  (i'm looking forward to 500+ more square footage to live in!!)


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm way too excited about being a bum on the couch, eating pork lo mein, drinking wine, and watching Dexter.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I had a date with somebody other than Bieber Hair tonight, and it went much better than expected. Maybe I don't need to settle for somebody that closeted about his love of bigger girls.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I had a date with somebody other than Bieber Hair tonight, and it went much better than expected. Maybe I don't need to settle for somebody that closeted about his love of bigger girls.


You don't. No one should have to live like that. It is miserable.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You don't. No one should have to live like that. It is miserable.



It hasn't been miserable so far, but I've dated enough to know that it was headed that way. Great sex doesn't make up for never doing anything other than drinking and watching movies at home.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Diana_Prince245 said:


> It hasn't been miserable so far, but I've dated enough to know that it was headed that way. Great sex doesn't make up for never doing anything other than drinking and watching movies at home.


Yep, exactly.


----------



## sweetfrancaise

I confess that... I don't want to go to work at 7 am tomorrow and then drive down to the airport in the rain during rush hour. However, I can't wait to see my brother so I suppose it's all worthwhile! I should get to bed...


----------



## MystifyMe

Least u get snow, in Sydney, Australia it never ever snows here 



Your Plump Princess said:


> I confess, I'm excited to see how long my part of Wisconsin can go without getting snow. Usually we have tons by now, and yet there's not a patch to be seen in my yard. =) This makes for a _very_ happy Megan.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm slowly losing my grip on my depression. Being without meds for 6 months...and waiting for my new doctor to get her thumb out of her ass and give me my fucking referral...is taking its toll.


----------



## Linda

IC that I seem to be afraid of everything. Ugh!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've had a tired, weepy day. And I've only been up a combined total of 5 hours. What the mother fuck?


----------



## BBWMoon

IC that I haven't been drinking enough liquids for the longest time........
The only thing I like right now is coffee...


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that my computer had a little melt down the last few days which really makes me want a new computer... Also, I spent the early hours of Monday AM (after work for me) in the ER - I had a severe gallbladder attack - this one felt like a heart attack. Then I left the hospital with a migraine...sick as a dog, and I had my surgeon appointment.

I was told I need to lose 100lbs before he will operate. That my gallbladder is at an emergency state to be removed...but, if he has to do the surgery before I lose the weight I probably will not survive (his words, not my embellishment) and then had his dietician come in and hand me 2 lists of 2 both liquid based diets. I was told to pick one. I nicely try to explain that I sometimes only have money for Ramen noodles, how can I afford supplemental drinks at 2 dollars a pop and some days I am supposed to drink 5 of them? Oh and hmm...btw, since you are poor and have no health insurance, you are not covered for the surgery like you were told. If you have it....you have to pay out of pocket. 

So, basically, IC if I understand correctly, I was told I was going to die yesterday because I cannot lose 100lbs in one to two months so that when my gallbladder ruptures they can do surgery without issues.....yeah, I'm not freaked out or anything. lol


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I was happy to see snow on the ground (and hope that it stays through Christmas) but I want it to go away after the holidays.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm in such a financial ruin right now that offing myself seems like the only fair option to get out of all of this  It sucks. I even went as high up as I could to try and get some help (at the advice of maaaany people), and my own countrywide government can't help me. 

Oh... but it gets better. Someone coming into the country brand new and financially in the same spot as me will get immesurable amounts of help from the government. But as a born and raised canadian, they can't give me one bit of help.

I am so angry, hurt, depressed, and frustrated... I don't think there's much left for me to do.


----------



## ValentineBBW

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that my computer had a little melt down the last few days which really makes me want a new computer... Also, I spent the early hours of Monday AM (after work for me) in the ER - I had a severe gallbladder attack - this one felt like a heart attack. Then I left the hospital with a migraine...sick as a dog, and I had my surgeon appointment.
> 
> I was told I need to lose 100lbs before he will operate. That my gallbladder is at an emergency state to be removed...but, if he has to do the surgery before I lose the weight I probably will not survive (his words, not my embellishment) and then had his dietician come in and hand me 2 lists of 2 both liquid based diets. I was told to pick one. I nicely try to explain that I sometimes only have money for Ramen noodles, how can I afford supplemental drinks at 2 dollars a pop and some days I am supposed to drink 5 of them? Oh and hmm...btw, since you are poor and have no health insurance, you are not covered for the surgery like you were told. If you have it....you have to pay out of pocket.
> 
> So, basically, IC if I understand correctly, I was told I was going to die yesterday because I cannot lose 100lbs in one to two months so that when my gallbladder ruptures they can do surgery without issues.....yeah, I'm not freaked out or anything. lol



RUN, don't walk away from this jerk of a surgeon. Ask your general MD to recommend a different surgeon and try him/her out. You do not have to put up with that asshole. I assure you, surgery can be done without losing 100 lbs first. I've dealt with this personally. 

Also take a look at this site, it was helpful to me when I was going through gallbladder issues.


----------



## penguin

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I was told I need to lose 100lbs before he will operate.



I was diagnosed with gallstones in 1997 and the first specialist told me I had to lose weight before he'd operate. As I was going through the public health system I didn't get much choice over who I saw. I didn't lose weight, but endured the attacks over the next few years. Three years later I was hospitalised for three or four days due to the severity of the attack I was having, but the doctors still refused to operate unless I lost weight. They gave me an appointment with another specialist at the hospital a week later, and he told me my gallbladder needed to come out ASAP and said he had an opening ten days from then and would I like it? I was about 310lbs at the time and he was the first doctor who didn't tell me I weighed too much for it. He mentioned in passing that overweight people can have more complications from the anaesthetic and during recovery, but that leaving my gallbladder in was more dangerous than trying to take it out. I ended up having a textbook surgery and recovery, so I sent several big 'fuck you' thoughts to those doctors who said I was too fat.

So, while there may be more complications due to weight, it's not impossible to get it done. I hope you can talk to them or get a new doctor to look at your case. I do know how horrible it is to live with a nasty gallbladder. Mine was full of stones (at least two specimen jars full) and in pretty bad shape when I had it out, so I hope you can get yours out soon.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic that I'm really thirsty and I think part of it is that I can't get anything to drink. (the other part is a salty lunch) I'm at alexs preschool waiting to get him.


----------



## CastingPearls

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that my computer had a little melt down the last few days which really makes me want a new computer... Also, I spent the early hours of Monday AM (after work for me) in the ER - I had a severe gallbladder attack - this one felt like a heart attack. Then I left the hospital with a migraine...sick as a dog, and I had my surgeon appointment.
> 
> I was told I need to lose 100lbs before he will operate. That my gallbladder is at an emergency state to be removed...but, if he has to do the surgery before I lose the weight I probably will not survive (his words, not my embellishment) and then had his dietician come in and hand me 2 lists of 2 both liquid based diets. I was told to pick one. I nicely try to explain that I sometimes only have money for Ramen noodles, how can I afford supplemental drinks at 2 dollars a pop and some days I am supposed to drink 5 of them? Oh and hmm...btw, since you are poor and have no health insurance, you are not covered for the surgery like you were told. If you have it....you have to pay out of pocket.
> 
> So, basically, IC if I understand correctly, I was told I was going to die yesterday because I cannot lose 100lbs in one to two months so that when my gallbladder ruptures they can do surgery without issues.....yeah, I'm not freaked out or anything. lol


I agree with Valentine--you must find another surgeon. Not having this taken care of right away waiting to lose weight is even more dangerous. I know at least five people over 350 lbs. (including my brother) who safely had emergency gall-bladder removal.

Look, I lost 100 lbs. in two months and almost died from malnutrition and anemia, all under a metabolic specialist's care ON a liquid fast. That can kill you faster. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE find another doctor!


----------



## imfree

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that my computer had a little melt down the last few days which really makes me want a new computer... Also, I spent the early hours of Monday AM (after work for me) in the ER - I had a severe gallbladder attack - this one felt like a heart attack. Then I left the hospital with a migraine...sick as a dog, and I had my surgeon appointment.
> 
> I was told I need to lose 100lbs before he will operate. That my gallbladder is at an emergency state to be removed...but, if he has to do the surgery before I lose the weight I probably will not survive (his words, not my embellishment) and then had his dietician come in and hand me 2 lists of 2 both liquid based diets. I was told to pick one. I nicely try to explain that I sometimes only have money for Ramen noodles, how can I afford supplemental drinks at 2 dollars a pop and some days I am supposed to drink 5 of them? Oh and hmm...btw, since you are poor and have no health insurance, you are not covered for the surgery like you were told. If you have it....you have to pay out of pocket.
> 
> So, basically, IC if I understand correctly, I was told I was going to die yesterday because I cannot lose 100lbs in one to two months so that when my gallbladder ruptures they can do surgery without issues.....yeah, I'm not freaked out or anything. lol



My Ex was 5'4" and around 260 lbs when she had laprascopic gallbladder removal and hers went well.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I miss my family so much


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I hate having to rely on other people.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I must have hit a second work at some point late in my 16 hr shift because now it's almost 1AM and I'm wide awake. I've been up since 5:30 AM. I don't want to take a sleeping pill or anything like that. Luckily, I don't work tomorrow.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Thank you everyone for your responses...  you all voiced concerns and thoughts I had...

I do not have an MD that referred me...the ER did. I don't have a Doctor - one of the many perks [sarcasm] of having no health insurance is I do not have a doctor for preventive care or just urgent care. I have no idea how in the hell to change to a different doctor and not sure if I should.

From what I read about him...A) he is a well known bariatric surgeon B) his credentials are impeccable C) the problem is with my anatomy - I have an enlarged liver...he cannot operate currently via laparoscopy and said he has operated on people far heavier than I (I'm at 419 currently) ..it has to do with visibility...however, I'm not a surgeon or a nurse. He did say though, if it does rupture he is the only person that can operate on me and have the highest success rate. He wasn't boastful, just very pragmatic and to the point.

Over the years, I have had trouble off and on and everyone wanted me around that 300 mark...I wish I met someone like Penguin did...but,I have not. And basically, my sister told me today that I pretty much deserve whatever I get because "I did this to myself by 'refusing' to lose weight" and I didn't have much of a response.


----------



## Dromond

Punky, I had gall bladder surgery when I was around 350 lbs, and had a swollen, cirrhotic liver in the way. The surgery went just fine. There are options.

BTW, your sister is a dick.


----------



## Surlysomething

I think my heart is atrophying.

I hate when I get to the point of not caring anymore. Once i'm there it's really hard to get pulled back out. 

My anger and distate takes over and i'm like a brick wall.

Honestly, it's just easier not giving a shit, y'know?


----------



## supersoup

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses...  you all voiced concerns and thoughts I had...
> 
> I do not have an MD that referred me...the ER did. I don't have a Doctor - one of the many perks [sarcasm] of having no health insurance is I do not have a doctor for preventive care or just urgent care. I have no idea how in the hell to change to a different doctor and not sure if I should.
> 
> From what I read about him...A) he is a well known bariatric surgeon B) his credentials are impeccable C) the problem is with my anatomy - I have an enlarged liver...he cannot operate currently via laparoscopy and said he has operated on people far heavier than I (I'm at 419 currently) ..it has to do with visibility...however, I'm not a surgeon or a nurse. He did say though, if it does rupture he is the only person that can operate on me and have the highest success rate. He wasn't boastful, just very pragmatic and to the point.
> 
> Over the years, I have had trouble off and on and everyone wanted me around that 300 mark...I wish I met someone like Penguin did...but,I have not. And basically, my sister told me today that I pretty much deserve whatever I get because "I did this to myself by 'refusing' to lose weight" and I didn't have much of a response.



I had a very similar problem trying to get help for my kidney stones. My right kidney was totally full of stones, and I was in constant 24/7 pain, with several bouts of bedbound, blacking out attacks a month. I lived in northeast ohio at the time, and also had no insurance. I ended up, as a last resort, at a sliding scale health clinic. That doctor saved my life. He gave me the fat talk, but also introduced me to the Cleveland Clinic. I went there and got a urologist that was amazing, and they had no problem operating on me...I was 420ish at the time, and I'm only 5' tall, so seeing was a problem for them as well, but they did it. Also, because it's a foundation with oodles of backers and donations, I qualified for their financial aid program, and they paid for every single thing. It blew my mind, and still does when I think about it. I had 3 surgeries with them, and one attempted procedure. Try that, and be persistent, there IS help available.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I always miss texting with my boyfriend when he travels internationally...at least he'll be home soon...


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC I have no idea what the hell is going on, but despite that I'm loving every damn minute of it!


----------



## NancyGirl74

I'm just so sad. It hurts all over. I want my Mommy.


----------



## mossystate

I imagine lots of snickers into a hand.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm just so sad. It hurts all over. I want my Mommy.



I am so, so sorry, Nancy.  *big hugs* I wish I knew the right words... but I know there are none.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I ate more cheesecake than I definitely should have..but I don't feel too guilty about it.


----------



## danielson123

IC that I went to my family Christmas party last night, and this morning I woke up with 9 bottle caps in one pocket and 22 toothpicks in the other. Apparently after drinking I hit the hors d'oeuvres pretty hard.


----------



## penguin

IC I had something to confess but now I can't remember what it was


----------



## Mathias

IC that even though everything's going rather well in my life right now, I still feel like something's missing...


----------



## ScreamingChicken

penguin said:


> IC I had something to confess but now I can't remember what it was



That you've been having short term memory loss as of late?


----------



## penguin

ScreamingChicken said:


> That you've been having short term memory loss as of late?



Maybe, but I don't remember!


----------



## Saoirse

IC sometimes I google his name and I find all sorts of videos and interviews. Seems like everyone in the motorcycle scene knows and likes this man. And then I get this awesomely proud feeling... "You finally fucked a celebrity."


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I wish I could move my hips like Shakira but everytime I think I have it, I move wrong and pull a muscle  haha


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that the smell of his warm body in the morning is one of my favourite smells in the world.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I've got some sort of weirdness going on in my personal life. Bieber Hair remains around regularly and, well, let's just say an old flame my best GF says I'm in love with just showed back up in my life.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I fear "crazy old cat lady" is in my future. 

My cat very, very, very rarely climbs up on my lap. Maybe once or twice a year. I need to go to bed (it's 3:30 am here) but she JUST climbed up here and I can't bear to kick her off and discourage her from being a lap kitty. Argh. lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

I C if it wasn't for finding these forums, I don't know where I'd be right now.

IAC I'm really starting to feel the sting of lonely holidays.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I fear "crazy old cat lady" is in my future.
> 
> My cat very, very, very rarely climbs up on my lap. Maybe once or twice a year. I need to go to bed (it's 3:30 am here) but she JUST climbed up here and I can't bear to kick her off and discourage her from being a lap kitty. Argh. lol



Embrace your inner crazy cat lady. Sometimes, I think my third cat is better than a guy. He's certainly more dependable than the flakes I tend to date


----------



## Allie Cat

I got laid off on Friday.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Alicia Rose said:


> I got laid off on Friday.



Hugs! That stinks


----------



## AuntHen

IC I have been cleaning most of today and my house had a lot of dust in corners, nooks, crannies, etc! Ah-choo! The micro-fiber dusters work very well but I am old school and will be buying some *Murphy's Oil Soap* this evening when I go to the store.


----------



## Saoirse

IC the boy I was seeing is no longer in my life. He got weird and distant and wouldnt give me any goddamn answers. So I said See ya!

Iac that last night's bootycall was the perfect way to stop thinking about that boy I was seeing. The hot hippie I spent the night with did amazing things to my body. :blush:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

As one of my girlfriends says, the best way to get over somebody is to get under somebody else.


----------



## Saoirse

Diana_Prince245 said:


> As one of my girlfriends says, the best way to get over somebody is to get under somebody else.



Haha it really is! I didnt have any time to think about him cause we pulled an all nighter... and into the morning. The only shitty part was that I had to work at 9am!


----------



## HottiMegan

Oh the games of real estate. There's a newish house we never got to view because an offer was put on it and that sale fell through. We're now going to see it tomorrow morning. It's only 4 years old and is HUGE!! (It's also dirt cheap considering how new it is.. the land is a half an acre but not really usable since it's on a hill)
IC I am excited about this one, its 20k less than the one that fell through our hands over the weekend!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that my job has ended, my final day is the 30th....I cannot stop throwing up. No clue how to proceed. Sheriff's sale in less than a month, no job..i.e. no way to find a place to rent...no responses to resumes.


----------



## sugar and spice

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that my job has ended, my final day is the 30th....I cannot stop throwing up. No clue how to proceed. Sheriff's sale in less than a month, no job..i.e. no way to find a place to rent...no responses to resumes.



I am so sorry, is there any way you qualify for unemployment? ((( HUGS)))


----------



## Surlysomething

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that my job has ended, my final day is the 30th....I cannot stop throwing up. No clue how to proceed. Sheriff's sale in less than a month, no job..i.e. no way to find a place to rent...no responses to resumes.


 

Do you have any family that can help? At least until you get back on your feet?


----------



## Allie Cat

sooo um I almost killed myself monday. But my girlfriend talked me into calling a suicide hotline instead. Probably a good idea on her part. >_>


----------



## Mathias

Alicia Rose said:


> sooo um I almost killed myself monday. But my girlfriend talked me into calling a suicide hotline instead. Probably a good idea on her part. >_>



((((Alicia))))) I don't know what more I can say except I hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

sugar and spice said:


> I am so sorry, is there any way you qualify for unemployment? ((( HUGS)))



No, sadly I do not believe I do...not enough qualifying weeks of work....I will try though.....i'm applying to several jobs..but, no responses...Jan is the worse month for finding a job or so they say. I contacted Legal Aid, I don't even know if they will respond, about the fact that I signed a lease while a property was foreclosed and I was never provided this information or notice that the property was going up for Sheriff's sale in Jan. We will see what happens, but, I really wish some elves would show up and pack me up and put my stuff in a larger storage unit just in case the doggies and I have to vacate expediently. And thank you for your concern 



Surlysomething said:


> Do you have any family that can help? At least until you get back on your feet?


 I really wish this was my case, but, no. I really do not. Or any friends to stay with. So, we shall see what happens...however, thank you for asking


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that while I've had an awful year, being honest and open about how bad things are has brought so much more love and hope than I could have ever imagined would happen. And a lot of that love is from Dims. :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

CarlaSixx said:


> IC that while I've had an awful year, being honest and open about how bad things are has brought so much more love and hope than I could have ever imagined would happen. And a lot of that love is from Dims. :wubu:



DITTO-ed and seconded.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am totally overwhelmed and amazed at the presents that I have gotten so far from my wishlist. I honestly posted it without expecting to receive a single thing. IC Dim's is the only forum I have stuck to for more than 12months in the last few years


----------



## BBWbonnie

I did something evil agesssss ago and I deserve to be punished


----------



## Lovelyone

Sometimes I wish that I could wrap an entire roll of Duct tape around some family members mouths so that they cannot talk, and hands so that they cannot slam doors in this house. Evil? Yes. Will it be done? I still have to think on that.


----------



## MissHoney

IC that this has been the worst year of my life and I wish I could wipe it from my memory.


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC I'm showered, dressed, make up-ed, hair did-ed, and early. So, here I sit with nothing to do but dread the day. My Mom's visitation services are today. She passed away on Monday. I feel numb and scared. I lost three major people in my life this past year in a half, it should have prepared me. But it is my Mom. After everything: watching them all pass away, saying good-bye over and over, watching my mother linger in an earthbound limbo during her illness, fighting with my step father to allow her to pass as was her adamant wish should this very thing happen, being my Mom's caregiver her last days, holding her hand and whispering words of love as she breathed her last breaths...I survived it. But today and tomorrow might just break me once and for all.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Nancy..I love you and I know that you've been through so much and even if you think you can't get through the next few days...you can. It's so hard and I have no words of wisdom and won't fill this note with cliches...but you are loved. 

Just put one foot in front of the other..it's all you can do. 

I have a guest room open for you if you need time away..you just let me know!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Nancy, please know you have as much support as you want from your friends here. You can't be strong right now, so we're here to be strong for you. Whatever you need, we're here for. It feels like you will never get through it, but you are so much stronger than you give yourself credit for. You can make it through this. You _will_ make it through this. And if you need someone to talk to about it, you have many people here who love you and are willing to listen. Love you.


----------



## CastingPearls

As many of you know, I'm staying with my dad since I left my ex. It's been really hard and I've spent the past few days crying and sleeping just to get past this holiday (and my sister's birthday was also Christmas Eve) and my dad asked me if I was getting out of bed and I said I really didn't know. I'm so sad. 

He said,' I don't celebrate Christmas anymore. It's a man-made holiday and I have no feelings for it so you're upset over nothing.' He didn't care and seems incapable of understanding that I do care. I wanted a tree, he wouldn't allow it. I wanted a wreath, he said, no and it's his house. No Christmas anything. He bitches over the gifts he picked up from the post office that people sent me from my Amazon wish list, as if I shouldn't be allowed to celebrate because he refuses to. I have only one place to go to in this house without his negativity and even then he barges in and picks a fight when I ask him to leave me alone. I can't save money fast enough to get out. 

It's hard to talk about this to friends because I don't want to be a drag while they're celebrating and then there's the people who just want to get the story, just to know what's going on, then disappear. I've been sick and in pain for months and only wanted one thing for Christmas and it was stupid and foolish to think I'd get it. Now I just want to go to sleep and never wake up. That's the honest truth.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh Lainey.  What a miserable way to have to live.  If I had money I'd ship you to VA so you could celebrate with us. Is there anything I can do? I want to help.  Much love coming your way, lady.


----------



## imfree

Lainey, you're in my deep thoughts and prayers. I know too well your pain and feeling of having the bottom dropped out from underneath you. My father is a heartless bastard who seems to thrive on crushing his children's spirits...


----------



## Lovelyone

I feel so selfish when I post about my aches and pains when others are suffering such sadness and pain. 
Nancy and Lainey, you are both in my prayers. I know that there is nothing I can say or do that will help to subdue your sadness. Just know that someone (probably many someone's from this community) out there in this big wide world is praying for you.
Terri 



NancyGirl74 said:


> IC I'm showered, dressed, make up-ed, hair did-ed, and early. So, here I sit with nothing to do but dread the day. My Mom's visitation services are today. She passed away on Monday. I feel numb and scared. I lost three major people in my life this past year in a half, it should have prepared me. But it is my Mom. After everything: watching them all pass away, saying good-bye over and over, watching my mother linger in an earthbound limbo during her illness, fighting with my step father to allow her to pass as was her adamant wish should this very thing happen, being my Mom's caregiver her last days, holding her hand and whispering words of love as she breathed her last breaths...I survived it. But today and tomorrow might just break me once and for all.





CastingPearls said:


> As many of you know, I'm staying with my dad since I left my ex. It's been really hard and I've spent the past few days crying and sleeping just to get past this holiday (and my sister's birthday was also Christmas Eve) and my dad asked me if I was getting out of bed and I said I really didn't know. I'm so sad.
> 
> He said,' I don't celebrate Christmas anymore. It's a man-made holiday and I have no feelings for it so you're upset over nothing.' He didn't care and seems incapable of understanding that I do care. I wanted a tree, he wouldn't allow it. I wanted a wreath, he said, no and it's his house. No Christmas anything. He bitches over the gifts he picked up from the post office that people sent me from my Amazon wish list, as if I shouldn't be allowed to celebrate because he refuses to. I have only one place to go to in this house without his negativity and even then he barges in and picks a fight when I ask him to leave me alone. I can't save money fast enough to get out.
> 
> It's hard to talk about this to friends because I don't want to be a drag while they're celebrating and then there's the people who just want to get the story, just to know what's going on, then disappear. I've been sick and in pain for months and only wanted one thing for Christmas and it was stupid and foolish to think I'd get it. Now I just want to go to sleep and never wake up. That's the honest truth.


----------



## Lovelyone

Alicia Rose said:


> sooo um I almost killed myself monday. But my girlfriend talked me into calling a suicide hotline instead. Probably a good idea on her part. >_>



I am happy that she stopped you. We would all miss you, Alicia Rose.


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> It's hard to talk about this to friends because I don't want to be a drag while they're celebrating and then there's the people who just want to get the story, just to know what's going on, then disappear. I've been sick and in pain for months and only wanted one thing for Christmas and it was stupid and foolish to think I'd get it. Now I just want to go to sleep and never wake up. That's the honest truth.



Oh, Lainey. I'm so sorry that your father not appropriately dealing with his pain associated with this time of year is adding to yours. I wish I could give you what you wanted. I wish I could make everything better for you. You deserve so much more than you've gotten from...well...just about everyone...in the last ten years. I hate that you have to be unhappy for one minute more. Finding solace in hope is sometimes the best we can do. Let the moments of good you do have and the thoughts of one day when you _can_ afford to move give you hope and get you through this difficult time. If there's something that I can do for you, just let me know, and I'll try my best to make it happen. I love you, lady.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> As many of you know, I'm staying with my dad since I left my ex. It's been really hard and I've spent the past few days crying and sleeping just to get past this holiday (and my sister's birthday was also Christmas Eve) and my dad asked me if I was getting out of bed and I said I really didn't know. I'm so sad.
> 
> He said,' I don't celebrate Christmas anymore. It's a man-made holiday and I have no feelings for it so you're upset over nothing.' He didn't care and seems incapable of understanding that I do care. I wanted a tree, he wouldn't allow it. I wanted a wreath, he said, no and it's his house. No Christmas anything. He bitches over the gifts he picked up from the post office that people sent me from my Amazon wish list, as if I shouldn't be allowed to celebrate because he refuses to. I have only one place to go to in this house without his negativity and even then he barges in and picks a fight when I ask him to leave me alone. I can't save money fast enough to get out.
> 
> It's hard to talk about this to friends because I don't want to be a drag while they're celebrating and then there's the people who just want to get the story, just to know what's going on, then disappear. I've been sick and in pain for months and only wanted one thing for Christmas and it was stupid and foolish to think I'd get it. Now I just want to go to sleep and never wake up. That's the honest truth.



I just want to give you a hug and make things better, Lainey. You know you're always in my heart and that I love you. Hold on to that wish that we will meet some day so I can give you that hug. xxx


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> As many of you know, I'm staying with my dad since I left my ex. It's been really hard and I've spent the past few days crying and sleeping just to get past this holiday (and my sister's birthday was also Christmas Eve) and my dad asked me if I was getting out of bed and I said I really didn't know. I'm so sad.
> 
> He said,' I don't celebrate Christmas anymore. It's a man-made holiday and I have no feelings for it so you're upset over nothing.' He didn't care and seems incapable of understanding that I do care. I wanted a tree, he wouldn't allow it. I wanted a wreath, he said, no and it's his house. No Christmas anything. He bitches over the gifts he picked up from the post office that people sent me from my Amazon wish list, as if I shouldn't be allowed to celebrate because he refuses to. I have only one place to go to in this house without his negativity and even then he barges in and picks a fight when I ask him to leave me alone. I can't save money fast enough to get out.
> 
> It's hard to talk about this to friends because I don't want to be a drag while they're celebrating and then there's the people who just want to get the story, just to know what's going on, then disappear. I've been sick and in pain for months and only wanted one thing for Christmas and it was stupid and foolish to think I'd get it. Now I just want to go to sleep and never wake up. That's the honest truth.



I tried repping with a note but my puter messed up and you'll have a weird rep i think.. I am sorry you're going through this. It's like going from one miserable situation to another. I am so sorry. I wish i could give you a hug and invite you over. I hope the new year brings you good, happy changes.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Two confessions, one serious and one random:

IC nothing makes me break down like being given the silent treatment. 

I also C that I seem to have developed a few select favorite paysite models...I always check to see what they're wearing, what their shoot themes are, etc. :blush:


----------



## AmazingAmy

lovelylady78 said:


> I also C that I seem to have developed a few select favorite paysite models...I always check to see what they're wearing, what their shoot themes are, etc. :blush:



Haha, saaaame. Becca & Bonnie for me!


----------



## penguin

IC that I have accidentally branded myself with an X on my lower back. I discovered the hard way that applying Dencorub to my lower back and lying down causes it to get even hotter in the places where creases form. I guess I lay down too soon after application, because it was a week ago that I used it and my skin is still recovering!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess I just now finished my loves Birthday card [his b-day is the 31st] and I've yet to do a xmas card cauuuse.. I think I waited too long. :doh: I feel bad cause he's sending me one. >.<


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess I just now finished my loves Birthday card [his b-day is the 31st] and I've yet to do a xmas card cauuuse.. I think I waited too long. :doh: I feel bad cause he's sending me one. >.<




would love to see a pic of this card  and its never to late but you could do a Happy New Year one instead that way you dont have to feel bad and yeah


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

IC it is futile trying to track international shipments from the US Postal Service. Based on my experiences with their customer service and website, I am convinced their dictionary entry for "Endless Loop" states "See Loop, Endless"


----------



## Mishty

IC I'm scared of answering the phone when it's any of the four doctors I've seen in the last couple of months, lately it's all bad news. Facing the music ain't my forte.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm feeling the emotional strain of the holidays. I'm trying to stay positive, or at least not mention how I'm really feeling so that I don't bring everyone else down when they're having fun.

But... It's hard. I just want some love  When's it going to be my turn?


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I have watched this video like three times and it just keeps getting cuter. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tQmG-O7mnoQ
It made me happy this evening.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that it's taking all my willpower to NOT buy every cute baby clothing item I see!!!

IFC that it still feels weird to refer to myself as a grandmother


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*I Confess I'm watching "Puff The Magic Dragon"* on ABC Family right now, and the kid in me is FREAKING THE FUDGE OUT RIGHT NOW.

AhhhHHHHH so excited!!!!!! _-Flails-_


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm running a lil late to go visit mom today cuz I slept in  But I was tiiiiiiired.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This little community may have its flaws sometimes, but the friends I've made here are real and true friends and the support they have shown me recently has been astronomical. I would like to thank Santa for bringing me to Dims and introducing me to people like this... you are all so very magical. :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

I came to this thread to write something similar. You took the words right out of my mouth and put them to paper so eloquently. I've been part of this community for a very long time and we've had our ups and downs. There were times that something that someone shared infuriated me, and then there were times that something which was shared brought me to tears or laughter (both happy and sad times). I wouldn't trade a moment of those times for anything because they've helped form me to be the person I am today. The me, today is far better than the woman I was when I first arrived and the me of the future aspires to be better than the woman I am today. I attribute that in part to these forums and the people in them.
Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, Merry Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays, Happy Festivus for the rest of us, and all that good jazz.

Terri




BigBeautifulMe said:


> This little community may have its flaws sometimes, but the friends I've made here are real and true friends and the support they have shown me recently has been astronomical. I would like to thank Santa for bringing me to Dims and introducing me to people like this... you are all so very magical. :wubu:


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> *I Confess I'm watching "Puff The Magic Dragon"* on ABC Family right now, and the kid in me is FREAKING THE FUDGE OUT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> AhhhHHHHH so excited!!!!!! _-Flails-_



Aah, that brings me to my confession. I can't sing "Puff The Magic Dragon" without going into tears. That part, starting with, "his head was bent in sorrow, green scales fell like rain...", sends me into chills and I fall to pieces.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I totally need a vacation from my vacation whenever my father is involved. I'm still exhausted -- three days after I got back from visiting him.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I always get my hopes up for nothing. I can't seem to get it through my head. He's just too good for me. Why the hell would he ever want to be with someone like me? He doesn't need to deal with my shit.

Then everything else starts... start to feel like it's true in regards to everyone. 

Oh man. I hate being depressed around a holiday. It brings everyone else down and I hate being the one that ruins shit for everyone.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I'm so ready for bed. I've been going nonstop since 10 this morning. Baking and cleaning and momming is tiring. I still have the santa presents to wrap, toy room to clean and some dips to make for tomorrow. I'm hoping to still be in bed by midnight.


----------



## Miskatonic

I think about things too much. It tends to lead to me worrying about the outcome of doing something and not actually doing it, so nothing gets done.




PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that my job has ended, my final day is the 30th....I cannot stop throwing up. No clue how to proceed. Sheriff's sale in less than a month, no job..i.e. no way to find a place to rent...no responses to resumes.



The plant I had been working at closed in October and I've been out job hunting since then. If you can get on unemployment, do it. You won't be able to go out on the town as much, but at least you'll be able to pay your bills.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I confess that I keep leaning toward _worst Christmas ever_ feelings.


2300 miles from family/friends -- none of my gifts to them arrived on time despite USPS stating 2 weeks ago, "oh, that's more than enough time"
buried 13-yr old puppy yesterday after a very sudden illness
only 1 gift to open - was a toddler toy, cute but he spent 5x as much on my cats as he did on me
in a not great relationship where his words are wonderful but his actions are bleh -- no one knows, too embarrassed to tell anyone

Then, about 3 minutes after the 1st tear falls, I start thinking about two friends -- one lost her young son this year and one lost her husband and the father of her young daughter. It could be worse... but it could definitely be better.

I'm confused today. I confess confusion.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

BBW4Chattery said:


> I confess that I keep leaning toward _worst Christmas ever_ feelings.
> 
> 
> 2300 miles from family/friends -- none of my gifts to them arrived on time despite USPS stating 2 weeks ago, "oh, that's more than enough time"
> buried 13-yr old puppy yesterday after a very sudden illness
> only 1 gift to open - was a toddler toy, cute but he spent 5x as much on my cats as he did on me
> in a not great relationship where his words are wonderful but his actions are bleh -- no one knows, too embarrassed to tell anyone
> 
> Then, about 3 minutes after the 1st tear falls, I start thinking about two friends -- one lost her young son this year and one lost her husband and the father of her young daughter. It could be worse... but it could definitely be better.
> 
> I'm confused today. I confess confusion.



Hugs! That's a lot to deal with.


----------



## jayduhgr8

I confess...I have been outcast by my family and most of the time spend all holidays alone. I also wish it was snowing:doh:


----------



## rellis10

IC I am still not used to alcohol, it sets me off into a horrible hot flush. I only had one bottle of Strawberry and Lime Cider.

I also confess that the above drink is not entirely macho


----------



## penguin

IC I love the family tradition of trifle for breakfast on Boxing Day.


----------



## rellis10

penguin said:


> IC I love the family tradition of trifle for breakfast on Boxing Day.



Trifle for breakfast?!

God I love Christmas and it's throwing away of the rulebook for food


----------



## penguin

rellis10 said:


> Trifle for breakfast?!
> 
> God I love Christmas and it's throwing away of the rulebook for food



Absofuckinglutely. It started out because we had some leftover from Christmas, and as Boxing Day is a holiday here, holiday rules apply. Over the years we started making extra so that we'd definitely have some there for breakfast


----------



## CAMellie

IC that this has been the shittiest Christmas ever! No tree, no decorations, no presents, husband working, sister dropped in then left quickly, started my friggin' period...TODAY SUCKS!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm really annoyed that 22 years and my father still has absolutely no fucking idea what I like.  I was a lil hurt that he asked what I wanted for Christmas, and though I only said one thing, he didn't even bother to get that 

Not only that, but he gave me a Christmas card he sent me when I was 16. He re-gifted me my own damn Christmas card.

Also, he didn't take me to go visit my mother like he promised. That hurt. A lot. So I didn't get to see anyone or do anything for Christmas, and I feel like shit.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I had a great Christmas! However, 3 get-togethers in 2 days = zzzzzzzzzz. Luckily I took an hour nap today between the 2nd and 3rd and I have tomorrow off so I can sleep in!! :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC I am very thankful for the love and support shown to me during this rough year. Thank you to everyone who sent condolences through PM, posts, or rep. 

Sincerely grateful, 
Nancy


----------



## Twilley

IC that I think I love fruitcake. It's like some kind of awesomely monstrous mutant breakfast cereal :eat2:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC we used to bring fruitcake starter to school and drink it. Drunk times were had by all, and unlike the boys with their vodka, we never got caught


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I've been drinking like a fish tonight. I love it.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I love that I smell like Bieber Hair after he comes over.


----------



## Sweetie

IC I signed up to be a volunteer with NYCares and I'm NERVOUS. I'm an introvert who's trying to break free.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I don't really know why I'm so grumpy and irritable lately, but it sure does feel good to blow off some steam at idiots who deserve it.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I reallllllllllyyyyyyy need sex...like now. But, first a bottle of wine would be nice..


----------



## MystifyMe

IC i really like that last persons post, shame i live in Aussie land lol


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

So basically, I got shitfaced last night and sent my ex-girlfriend a humiliating string of barely-readable Facebook messages confessing how much I still loved her. Then I threw up.

Oh God. Why. I just... Oh dear God.

But on the bright side, at least I now know it's impossible to die of embarrassment.

BTW: She responded that she knew, but doesn't like intimacy and doesn't want any relationships right now.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I can not believed I have been so busy that I have not cracked and watched any of my Fraggle Rock Ultimate edition I mean it has everything including images of the original story notes


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that if I had to choose one moment that represented the happiest moment of the year for me, it would be watching my nieces and how thrilled and excited they were on Christmas morning. What a way to end the year!


----------



## AuntHen

IC next Monday is going to be brutal because my sleep schedule is totally messed up from the holiday


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that as much as I love animals, I am kind of weirded out that I just got jumped on by a wee lizard in my bed, and it is now somewhere in my room. Alive.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am happy that I am going to my sisters for a NYE of scrappy tutorial filming goodness


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm taking to the air again, headed for Maryland this time. Be afraid, East Coast, be very afraid


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I don't have the guts to tell the people I like how I really feel. 
And it's eating me up inside that I can't tell them. 

I keep thinking : "Not like it'd matter if you told them, anyway."

But then I turn around and think : "What if it made all the difference?"



I'm so torn.


----------



## MisticalMisty

In the chat room...haven't been in there in ages.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that warm, straight from the dryer PJ's and sheets are totally divine. :blush:


----------



## Miskatonic

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't have the guts to tell the people I like how I really feel.
> And it's eating me up inside that I can't tell them.
> 
> I keep thinking : "Not like it'd matter if you told them, anyway."
> 
> But then I turn around and think : "What if it made all the difference?"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so torn.



I can relate to this. You gotta go for it though. Otherwise you'll never know if it would have worked out or not.


----------



## littlefairywren

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't have the guts to tell the people I like how I really feel.
> And it's eating me up inside that I can't tell them.
> 
> I keep thinking : "Not like it'd matter if you told them, anyway."
> 
> But then I turn around and think : "What if it made all the difference?"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so torn.





Miskatonic said:


> I can relate to this. You gotta go for it though. Otherwise you'll never know if it would have worked out or not.



I agree with Miskatonic, Carla. There's nothing worse than living with what ifs and regret.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I C I am in love with Pandora:wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I spent 95% of my day today in bed. 

It was supposed to be "Brother Sister Day" but my brother was much more interested in watching my dad play his new video game, so I slept and played N64 all by my lonesome. Had I known he was gonna do this, I could've made plans, but I told all my friends today was my day for him. 

 Silly children are silly. I know this will be used against me in the future by either him or my stepmother as a "This is why we yell at you, you're a horrible person" moment.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I tried to reach out to my local friends last night, but all I was met with was "Aww that sucks. Wish I could help." I mean... they didn't even ask why I felt how I did, what caused it, or anything! I'm so pissed that I don't even want to see them for a long time!

IAC that while the advice on my previous post is good, I'm not sure it's a good idea for my situation. It's very complicated.


----------



## SMA413

IC I'm watching Letters to Juliet and now I want to go to Italy so friggin' bad.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I can't wait for the 5th season of The Big Bang Theory to end (if it hasn't already) so I can get the DVD. Total addict.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that a much-dreaded doctor's appointment went amazingly well


----------



## Rowan

I just came across, right on the front fucking page for damn sake, a new "news" story about one of the few people in this world that I despise and detest. This new story about "my journey to health now", nauseates me.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am thread killer! The ME effect! hahahaha 


fat9276: killing threads and conversations since 1993


----------



## MisticalMisty

I seriously need to learn how to sew...or become best friends with someone that can.

I want Euro Shams and decorative pillows for my guest room and OMG it's expensive


----------



## Mathias

IC that while incredibly fun, Nerf fights are exhausting.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I don't want to be just friends with him. But he's so awesome, I don't think he'd want more than that.

IAC that Mathias' confession reminded me of an awesome late night trip to WalMart with friends :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC The closer it gets to april, the more anxious and upset I'm going to get/am getting. 



My parents are letting their friends online move in with us for a week [until they can find their own place] and like.. they've never talked to these people via telephone. Never via skype, or webcam, never even mailed them something so that they know where they live is _actually_ where they live. 

Maybe it's just my lack of trust and faith in fellow humans, but I'm honestly somewhat scared. Apparently it's going to be, this young couple [as in, 19 and 18] plus their adopted daughter, and the wifes sister [who caused the wife to have a miscarriage because she has issues, and got mad, and punched her in the stomach when she was like 4 months pregnant or some shit] but it's like ...... *REALLY?!?!1111*


...I really hope my boyfriend can come visit for spring break around the same time, so I can just book a hotel room for a week and let whatever happens at home, happen without me. (It also doesn't help I feel like I can't talk about my concerns with my parents because I theorize that my stepmother wants a daughter so badly and has sort of replaced me with this 19 year old online girl cause she like.. _adores_ my stepmother so if I said anything against it, I'd just only further my isolation from them.)


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC The closer it gets to april, the more anxious and upset I'm going to get/am getting.
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are letting their friends online move in with us for a week [until they can find their own place] and like.. they've never talked to these people via telephone. Never via skype, or webcam, never even mailed them something so that they know where they live is _actually_ where they live.
> 
> Maybe it's just my lack of trust and faith in fellow humans, but I'm honestly somewhat scared. Apparently it's going to be, this young couple [as in, 19 and 18] plus their adopted daughter, and the wifes sister [who caused the wife to have a miscarriage because she has issues, and got mad, and punched her in the stomach when she was like 4 months pregnant or some shit] but it's like ...... *REALLY?!?!1111*
> 
> 
> ...I really hope my boyfriend can come visit for spring break around the same time, so I can just book a hotel room for a week and let whatever happens at home, happen without me. (It also doesn't help I feel like I can't talk about my concerns with my parents because I theorize that my stepmother wants a daughter so badly and has sort of replaced me with this 19 year old online girl cause she like.. _adores_ my stepmother so if I said anything against it, I'd just only further my isolation from them.)




Yeah, that's a little insane. Especially since you have a minor child in your home.

You need to talk to your Mom about it. Maybe you can stay there when this is supposed to happen. What the hell is wrong with your parents?


----------



## cinnamitch

How did 18 and 19 year old kids adopt a child?




Your Plump Princess said:


> IC The closer it gets to april, the more anxious and upset I'm going to get/am getting.
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are letting their friends online move in with us for a week [until they can find their own place] and like.. they've never talked to these people via telephone. Never via skype, or webcam, never even mailed them something so that they know where they live is _actually_ where they live.
> 
> Maybe it's just my lack of trust and faith in fellow humans, but I'm honestly somewhat scared. Apparently it's going to be, this young couple [as in, 19 and 18] plus their adopted daughter, and the wifes sister [who caused the wife to have a miscarriage because she has issues, and got mad, and punched her in the stomach when she was like 4 months pregnant or some shit] but it's like ...... *REALLY?!?!1111*
> 
> 
> ...I really hope my boyfriend can come visit for spring break around the same time, so I can just book a hotel room for a week and let whatever happens at home, happen without me. (It also doesn't help I feel like I can't talk about my concerns with my parents because I theorize that my stepmother wants a daughter so badly and has sort of replaced me with this 19 year old online girl cause she like.. _adores_ my stepmother so if I said anything against it, I'd just only further my isolation from them.)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Supposedly_ the wife took her mom to court and got legal custody of her youngest sister, because their biological mother was overdosing her and she was malnourished or something. 


I have no clue. I sort of mentioned to my dad that we should have my brother stay somewhere else, and he said he'd talk it over with my stepmom and see if my brother can stay with relatives until this all gets situated. 

These people supposedly have money [thus them finding their own place and such] so I don't understand why they can't just stay in a hotel or something. It's _really, really, really_ weird and confusing. (I only get told/overhear bits and pieces) but as someone who's paranoid and extremely uncomfortable around strangers? I'm going to freak out when it happens. 

Oh, and I _would_ go stay with my real mom, or friends, but I'm worried they would go through my things. My stepmom already said if I do go stay someplace else, she wants me to clean up my room and stuff so that The Couple can stay in _my_ room, since I have a couch and a bed.


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, and I _would_ go stay with my real mom, or friends, but I'm worried they would go through my things. My stepmom already said if I do go stay someplace else, she wants me to clean up my room and stuff so that The Couple can stay in _my_ room, since I have a couch and a bed.



Oh hell to the no. That's your room. You don't know these people at all.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Exactly why I'm stocking myself up and hunkering down until they're all gone. [Also why I'm glad my bedroom has one of those sliding locks.  ]


*edit;

This is exactly why I sort of wish I knew how to look up peoples information without having to pay some dumb company to do it.



*edit 2;
Totally didn't mean to derail this thread. ><;


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that while being crouched half naked in my washroom under the influence of natural substances, I feel like a frikkin rockstar. It's weird, but it is awesome.

IAC that I'm very glad I don't have his cell phone number. I'd be raping his phone with text messages and probably a call or two (though still unlikely whether sober or otherwise). I'm sure he'd be glad to know that he's safe. Lol.

IFC that I think I have the dumbest stoner craving EVER.
PEAS.
Yeah. Not twinkies, not donuts... frikkin peas!
Whether soup, frozen, mushy, from a can... Anything! Just so long as it's frikkin PEAS.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Exactly why I'm stocking myself up and hunkering down until they're all gone. [Also why I'm glad my bedroom has one of those sliding locks.  ]
> 
> 
> *edit;
> 
> This is exactly why I sort of wish I knew how to look up peoples information without having to pay some dumb company to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> *edit 2;
> Totally didn't mean to derail this thread. ><;



There's a program called BeenVerified where you can look them up based on the sate you're in. Edited to add, the 1st seven days of it are free. Hopefully that'll give you enough time to screen these people.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I wish i knew someone who would let me come over and take a long, very hot bath ....and soak.... everything sort of hurts...I could use a soaking.. le sigh..


----------



## CleverBomb

CarlaSixx said:


> IC that while being crouched half naked in my washroom under the influence of natural substances, I feel like a frikkin rockstar. It's weird, but it is awesome.
> 
> IAC that I'm very glad I don't have his cell phone number. I'd be raping his phone with text messages and probably a call or two (though still unlikely whether sober or otherwise). I'm sure he'd be glad to know that he's safe. Lol.
> 
> IFC that I think I have the dumbest stoner craving EVER.
> PEAS.
> Yeah. Not twinkies, not donuts... frikkin peas!
> Whether soup, frozen, mushy, from a can... Anything! Just so long as it's frikkin PEAS.


Visulaize Whirled Peas.

-Rusty
(Peas Unearthed!)


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I've spent most of today tinkering around with my new make-up and it's been so much fun


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I've learned more about sex this year than I ever dreamed I would know about...haven't tried it, but learned about it...and I have to say...I wish I didn't know some of the things I've learned...


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I never should have left that girl I was complaining about back when my username was "Seventy-Seven."

It's been a year, and I'm really starting to see that as my worst mistake.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love my city.

But I really despise the uppity, vapid cunts that live here. Some are home-bred but most are ignorant assholes that have moved here and turned it into something uglier than ugly.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC that this has been a very emotional week covering a lot of ground with a lot of different people.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I sent a very well-worded private message to my daughter expressing my desire to work on some issues - and to express my desire to find out how my grandchildren are doing - but I don't have much hope.
I extended an olive branch...it's up to her now.


----------



## Dromond

IC I am so freaking tired of the shit life dishes out.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I have a really strong urge to pull the old high school crush trick.

I feel like getting a friend to ask the guy I like what he thinks of me. It's totally gotta be from fear of rejection or something. I dunno.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am so tired and it's so annoying. I got a cold last week. It wasn't a bad cold.. but what came with it is this fatigue i can't shake off. It probably doesn't help that i screwed up my sleep schedule with the kids being off from school. I stayed up about 3 hours past my usual bedtime every night. Now it's not even 8 and i'm yawning and fantasizing about getting in bed . I just want to be untired.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that sometimes a small mistake can turn into the most wonderful accident. For instance, when your brother-in-law buys you pumpkin pie filling instead of the canned pumpkin that you asked for in order to make homemade pumpkin bread...don't complain until you try it.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I wish I had a huge candy bar right now. I don't even really care what kind as long as it involves chocolatey deliciousness.


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> I wish I had a huge candy bar right now. I don't even really care what kind as long as it involves chocolatey deliciousness.



Annnnd now so do I 

Ill or not I could murder a Snickers :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> I wish I had a huge candy bar right now. I don't even really care what kind as long as it involves chocolatey deliciousness.


Eating a Lindt 70% Smooth Dark.


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Eating a Lindt 70% Smooth Dark.



Why is it that everyone who has one is so willing to fuckin' brag about it when you _*really*_ want one?!?!


----------



## danielson123

Sarris chocolate covered pretzels! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> Why is it that everyone who has one is so willing to fuckin' brag about it when you _*really*_ want one?!?!


I THOUGHT ThIS WAS THE CONFESSIONS THREAD!!!!!



Isn't it?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> I wish I had a huge candy bar right now. I don't even really care what kind as long as it involves chocolatey deliciousness.



I have been craving a giant PayDay all day now.


----------



## Gingembre

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have been craving a giant PayDay all day now.



I'm craving a pay day too, but I think we're on about different things, lol!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I could use one of that kind, too.  LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i wish Alex had a few days more off. I'm not ready to get back into the swing of shuttling both kids around. It's tiring. The last two weeks has been heaven and relaxing.


----------



## Mathias

IC that this commercial made my night!


----------



## Linda

IC that I am so damn confused. This is uncomfortable.


----------



## shinyapple

Mathias said:


> IC that this commercial made my night!



IC this made me laugh loud enough to wake up the dog. Sorry, puppy, but I heart Maxwell! 

_*whee whee wheeeeeeeeeeeee*_


----------



## Mathias

shinyapple said:


> IC this made me laugh loud enough to wake up the dog. Sorry, puppy, but I heart Maxwell!
> 
> _*whee whee wheeeeeeeeeeeee*_



Pure. Adrenaline.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I haven't missed Bieber Hair all that much this week. But that other guy, the one who floats in and out of my life, yea, I've missed him bunches and bunches.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Last night I was thinking about this video I watched of one of my favourite YouTube pairs and how they kissed at midnight which started officially their relationship together. And then it got me thinking... He must have been at a party... he must've found someone to kiss at midnight like everyone else did.

And I've been kinda heartbroken ever since. Not only that I was completely alone for NYE, but I was probably the only person I knew who didn't get kissed at midnight... still.


----------



## Rowan

I confess...thank god I have my pain management doctor thursday...this cold weather is killin me


----------



## Rowan

CarlaSixx said:


> Last night I was thinking about this video I watched of one of my favourite YouTube pairs and how they kissed at midnight which started officially their relationship together. And then it got me thinking... He must have been at a party... he must've found someone to kiss at midnight like everyone else did.
> 
> And I've been kinda heartbroken ever since. Not only that I was completely alone for NYE, but I was probably the only person I knew who didn't get kissed at midnight... still.



Hell....i just kissed all my gay boys at the club and anyone else I could get my hands on...I'm still getting over the hangover! Lol


----------



## CleverBomb

IC that I really wanted to post in HP on the results of the Iowa caucuses, but the post title would have gotten me banned for double etnendre abuse. 
(Besides, I don't know if alluding to one particular candidate's Google Problem is allowed under the "no epithets for politicians" rule.)

-Rusty


----------



## Sweetie

IC that after a horrible Christmas/New Year's Eve because of a split with my guy, we are supposedly going to give this thing another try and now I'm thinking that MAYBE I CAN LIVE WITHOUT HIM. This is a surprise to me quite honestly. Go figure. :huh::doh:


----------



## spiritangel

CarlaSixx said:


> Last night I was thinking about this video I watched of one of my favourite YouTube pairs and how they kissed at midnight which started officially their relationship together. And then it got me thinking... He must have been at a party... he must've found someone to kiss at midnight like everyone else did.
> 
> And I've been kinda heartbroken ever since. Not only that I was completely alone for NYE, but I was probably the only person I knew who didn't get kissed at midnight... still.



we ell I was at my sisters and not one of us kissed for happy new year sooooo there are 5 more people who did not get a kiss at midnight


IC I do not know how I will make it to Saturday I am turning into a nervous wreck


----------



## Inhibited

> spiritangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> we ell I was at my sisters and not one of us kissed for happy new year sooooo there are 5 more people who did not get a kiss at midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 6 more
Click to expand...


----------



## pegz

count me in... 7


----------



## Sweetie

Count me as 8...no smooches for me on NYE


----------



## Lovelyone

Change that count to 9.


----------



## pegz

I think we derailed the confession thread... point is.. a lot of us didn't get kissed on NYE. Ok.. so to get back on track...

IC there is a certain Dimmer that is friendly, interesting and nice.... and I think I'd like to just kiss him.. to see what it would be like. Not sure that we have that type of friendship... but I am curious about his lips :kiss2:


----------



## AuntHen

IC Jerry Stiller is a comic genius! I just love him


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I feel older than I am and do not see anything attractive about myself when I look in the mirror.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I have been avoiding watching Ben Breedlove's videos because I knew I would cry. I watched them...I cried.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i have been crying a lot on and off today and i have no idea why. Nothing in particular.. just waves of sadness and tears.


----------



## penguin

IC that even though there are lots of stresses around, I'm feeling very positive. It's nice to feel that again.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I remember why I stopped putting myself through this rigmarall no matter how nicely it is sugar coated rejection sux


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that I felt really good about myself after 10 random strangers said I looked really good today  And it makes me feel like I'm headed in the right direction with my New Year's Resolution... which is to be more feminine. Lol.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I either need to haul my fat ass to the salon to get my hair properly evened out...or I need some hair clippers and REALLY even it out!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Why do I care so much about people that clearly don't care about me?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I burnt my leg because I went to grab my cellphone while having my just-woke-up cigarette. :doh: Nothing wakes a chick up faster, swear to godzilla.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I saw a post from ex boyfriend the other day and I have to admit that every once in a while there is a time that there is a part of me thats still a little bit addicted even though he is too young, too innately immature and too foolish for me too have thought it would work...damn kid is still cute though


----------



## BBWbonnie

I'm starting to like someone I am not allowed to like because they have someone else...
I think I need to cut this person from my life


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I burnt my leg because I went to grab my cellphone while having my just-woke-up cigarette. :doh: Nothing wakes a chick up faster, swear to godzilla.



IC that I'm adding 'swear to Godzilla' to my vernacular, along with my recently added, 'asshole intolerant'.

IAC that I am trying to quit smoking and have made it all week without smoking at work...the most stressful part of my day. Baby steps. However, I do have an increased desire to punch certain people in the face during those work hours. A special thank you goes out to Marlboro for sending me coupons. Haven't received a damn thing from them all last year, but the moment I decide I need to quit, there they are. I swear to Godzilla!


----------



## Megan221

IC that as a single mom...I HATE baby mama drama.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to feeling like this today. 

View attachment grumpy_bear.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's 46 degrees outside right now..... 

Let me explain this to you.
This is WISCONSIN. 
We're known for getting FEET of snow in snowstorms.
We're known for having tons of days that reach 30 BELOW zero [or more]

And this winter, our lowest temperature has been 0 with a "Feel like" temperature of -7. 

........This is a REMARKABLE Winter. I'm loving it, Very little snow [can barely see any on the grounds!] and temps staying between 25 and 50? Why can't every winter be like this!


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC It's 46 degrees outside right now.....
> 
> Let me explain this to you.
> This is WISCONSIN.
> We're known for getting FEET of snow in snowstorms.
> We're known for having tons of days that reach 30 BELOW zero [or more]
> 
> And this winter, our lowest temperature has been 0 with a "Feel like" temperature of -7.
> 
> ........This is a REMARKABLE Winter. I'm loving it, Very little snow [can barely see any on the grounds!] and temps staying between 25 and 50? Why can't every winter be like this!



That's crazy! We're having a really mild winter too. Nothing compared to a normal midwestern winter but I've been going out without a jacket for weeks. I hope it doesn't mean a godawful hot summer.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

HottiMegan said:


> That's crazy! We're having a really mild winter too. Nothing compared to a normal midwestern winter but I've been going out without a jacket for weeks. I hope it doesn't mean a godawful hot summer.



It's currently 66 degrees right now where I am. I think Mother Nature is getting busy with Father Time, being our last year and all lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

We're finally having what's considered a normal winter for my area... although it goes from normal winter to way too warm to be winter, and then back again. It's really odd. But I kinda like it. Keeps us on our toes, haha.


-----

IC I'm really impatient. I've started this whole New Year's resolution thing to try and get things in life that I want, but I want to know if it's actually going to work or not.

Basically... I'm going the route of "look the part, get the part." Which is not really what I want to do, but I figure that the ones who's lives I envy are those that look and act a certain way, so I figure I need to look and act like them to get what I want out of life, too. Even if looking and acting that way is completely out of norm for me and totally makes me feel icky and uncomfortable. 

But the problem is that I don't even know if it's going to work. I'd like to know that I'm not changing everything about myself for nothing. Ya know? It's like ladies going through botox only to learn a few months down the line that the "in" look is age and wrinkles. Well... you get what I mean!

So yeah... I'm a lil unsure of this. First, I'm unsure if I can even convince myself to change that much, and second of all, I'm unsure if changing myself would even grant me the things I want as a reward for changing everything about myself.

It's so confusing and I just wish I had a clue towards if I'm acutally doing the right thing for me or not.


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to feeling like this today.



Then you need a hug from this one!


----------



## Surlysomething

fat9276 said:


> Then you need a hug from this one!





Awww. Thanks. :happy:

The day improved, thankfully. + Friday. + delicious chocolates.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that my heart AND my mind are feeling very confused.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC on a whim i colored my hair blonde. Usually when my moods are down or fluctuating i change my hair. I'm also thinking of cutting a lot off. I just am anxious for my hair to dry so i can see it's true color. (I'm an ash blonde naturally so i went with golden blonde knowing that red is hard to change)


----------



## HDANGEL15

HottiMegan said:


> IC on a whim i colored my hair blonde. Usually when my moods are down or fluctuating i change my hair. I'm also thinking of cutting a lot off. I just am anxious for my hair to dry so i can see it's true color. (I'm an ash blonde naturally so i went with golden blonde knowing that red is hard to change)



*dudettte POST a pic so we can SEE!!!! *


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC I started watching BREAKING BAD.....I AM REALLY liking the insanity of it...

but so excited that SHAMELESS and CALIFORNICATION start up again MANANA


----------



## HottiMegan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *dudettte POST a pic so we can SEE!!!! *



I put a pic in the hair thread. It's still a lot of red. So now i'm sort of a strawberry blonde. I'm going to continue to go lighter every month until i get a nice shade of blonde.


----------



## rellis10

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC I started watching BREAKING BAD.....I AM REALLY liking the insanity of it...
> 
> but so excited that SHAMELESS and CALIFORNICATION start up again MANANA



Breaking Bad is AWESOME, can't wait til it comes back on.


----------



## penguin

IC I'm really looking forward to having a night off tomorrow night, while my daughter sleeps at her aunt's house.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I was superpissed when I realized I had left my phone at home, on my way to work this morning. Which made me realize that I am wayyyy too attached to it lol Got home and found it...was a real 'reunited and it feels so good' moment.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I am more tired today than I have been in a long time and for the first time in ages I will be in bed and hopefully asleep by 10 pm


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm freaking out because it's 8 months till my friends wedding and I'm her maid of honor. SO much to do, SO little funds, Fml I really wanna just go like, cry in a hole someplace, just so many emotions all over the place..


----------



## HDANGEL15

rellis10 said:


> Breaking Bad is AWESOME, can't wait til it comes back on.



*shit..when is that... I am just started on season 2...is the 4th or 5th season coming up?*


----------



## PunkyGurly74

HDANGEL15 said:


> *shit..when is that... I am just started on season 2...is the 4th or 5th season coming up?*



The 5th season won't be on until summer....it is one of the best shows on TV.


----------



## rellis10

IC I got legitimatly sad at getting rid of an old shirt of mine. I loved that shirt, it's been my favorite item of clothing for a few years now. Alas it was getting too old and tatty and needed to go.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i had an awesome night sleep. I didn't toss and turn like most nights. I didn't wake up a lot worried for some unknown reason. I just slept. I don't remember waking up even once. I haven't done that for months. I slept and it was good


----------



## HDANGEL15

PunkyGurly74 said:


> The 5th season won't be on until summer....it is one of the best shows on TV.



*way cool...I don't think they have released 4th season yet 
I probably can find it online..but so easy to just sit and watch it all on
NETFLIX..one after another after another!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I posted on CraigsList in W4M section late last nite...1/2 to look to meet someone and 1/2 for the entertainment factor.

What's amazing is 2,3,4 yrs later some of the same guys are responding to me
I love saying "we met already, you didn't like me/or I didn't feel it" hehe

Its amazing a/how many lonely guys there are b/how many horny guys that will completely ignore everything you write!!! I mean i flat out said..I ONLY DATE CHUBBY-HEAVY SET MEN...250+...and continue with, this is my preference that I know works for me...you like what you like, I like what I like;at least 75% of the responses have been 150-180#s *


----------



## CAMellie

Ok...so...because of the hype that it's gotten on here I decided to watch Breaking Bad...the pilot episode
My confession is....the end of the episode turned me on MAJORLY :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

CAMellie said:


> Ok...so...because of the hype that it's gotten on here I decided to watch Breaking Bad...the pilot episode
> My confession is....the end of the episode turned me on MAJORLY :blush:



*KEEP WATCHING...I am 1/2 way through SE 02 already....
great characters
great dialogues
amazing plots
it gets better every show
for me*


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I am happy that I can get the BBC channel on tv because I am addicted to The Tudors. LOVE IT!


----------



## penguin

IC that I've loved being able to nap all morning to make up for a crappy night of sleep. I managed to sleep in this heat, which is an achievement.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I confess that I would like a nice cute nerdy gamer to crawl up next to me in my bed tonight to cuddle me. I could use all the comfort I can get this next week.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that if there were an, 'I Hate Everything' thread, that Monday would be recurrent post.


----------



## spiritangel

IC Somedays I wish I wasnt the only person talking certain friends off ledges


----------



## Inhibited

ic: I can't sleep... The more I try the more awake i'am


----------



## PunkyGurly74

HDANGEL15 said:


> *KEEP WATCHING...I am 1/2 way through SE 02 already....
> great characters
> great dialogues
> amazing plots
> it gets better every show
> for me*



I found a site that allows me to watch all manners of TV shows for free...because I lost my cable with only a few episodes remaining of season 4...I was finally able to catch up..and holy snappies.

and Camille...yeah....the show will do that to you...prepare yourself though...great show, but, very dark. Brian Cranston has won a couple of Emmy's I do believe from this role, or at least nominated...and I do love Jessie too.


Enjoy ladies!


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I really hate men who think that good conversation exists from the following sentences...

"Will you turn on your cam?" 
(but yet they can't seem to get THEIRS to work.)

"Are you into squashing?"
(if I were, it wouldn't be something I would use to start off a first conversation with a complete stranger)

"What are you wearing today?"
(as if the answer is going to be "I am wearing a pink lace see-through teddy with crotchless underwear. I am touching myself with one hand and eating donuts with the other, wanna come over?"

"What/how much did you eat today?" 
(If I wanted you to know that, I would invite you to pay for my dinners or give you the link to my amazon gift list so that you may buy me LOTS of candy)

"When is the last time that you had sex?" 
(read the forum. I am not shy about admitting that it's been a while)

"My fantasy woman will eat until she's immobile...is that you?" 
(um NO, I prefer to be mobile, independent and not have to rely on someone else to take care of washing me, feeding me, dressing and bathing me, and wiping my ass when I use the toilet....have a nice day. *presses delete and block*)


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Some fantasies really should stay just that.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that while it's great that I'll finally be able to pay off my rent, it sucks that I won't be seeing any of that money at all. And then I might not even be able to pay off next month, either. 

I just wanna die, dammit.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC 8 loads of laundry left me exhausted.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm disappointed with what I'm writing right now, but the deadline's tonight and I have to finish this darn thing. It's not how I wanted to say goodbye to this character.


----------



## WVMountainrear

After the crazy day I had at work, I come home only to discover I broke a tooth...and I'm as close to 100% sure as I can be that it's the same tooth I had a root canal on last year, which, if memory serves, will probably mean I have to have it pulled. I'm mortified at the thought of losing a tooth.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am addicted to The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills and I look forward to Monday night because of it :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I feel like i'm in a dream right now. The next few days are going to be pins and needles. We put an offer in on our first house. We're pre-qualified for a VA loan and signed our names like 20 times. Our agent said we're going to sign about 250 times before the process is over. She thinks we did a good offer so i hope we get it!! It's so surreal. I hope it goes okay for us. We could be in our house in as little as a month!! eep!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

HottiMegan said:


> IC I feel like i'm in a dream right now. The next few days are going to be pins and needles. We put an offer in on our first house. We're pre-qualified for a VA loan and signed our names like 20 times. Our agent said we're going to sign about 250 times before the process is over. She thinks we did a good offer so i hope we get it!! It's so surreal. I hope it goes okay for us. We could be in our house in as little as a month!! eep!



Good Luck!!!! :: crossing everything::


----------



## danielson123

IC that this hunger requires much much more than just Cheez-Its to quell.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

lovelylady78 said:


> After the crazy day I had at work, I come home only to discover I broke a tooth...and I'm as close to 100% sure as I can be that it's the same tooth I had a root canal on last year, which, if memory serves, will probably mean I have to have it pulled. I'm mortified at the thought of losing a tooth.



This sucks... after having 4 root canals, and 4 crowns within the last 2 months.... I feel your pain. Why didn't they put a porcelain crown on after the root canal??


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC that I was angry with myself today for not having the courage to get a tattoo or piercing while two of my close friends whom are both younger than me got their first tattoos like champs. Why am I such a chicken shit? -.- It is frustrating to have your own self holding you back from something you want.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I gave myself insomnia by drinking half a gallon of sweet tea several hours before bed time.GAH!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

HottiMegan said:


> IC I feel like i'm in a dream right now. The next few days are going to be pins and needles. We put an offer in on our first house. We're pre-qualified for a VA loan and signed our names like 20 times. Our agent said we're going to sign about 250 times before the process is over. She thinks we did a good offer so i hope we get it!! It's so surreal. I hope it goes okay for us. We could be in our house in as little as a month!! eep!




crossing my fingers and toes for your SUCCESS!!!
HOME OWNERSHIP ROCKS!!!! you go girl!!!

IC I am rather frustrated w/my brothers ex=wife, treating her 17 yr old like a little boy....his dad (my brother) is gone for a week, and she won't allow him to stay home ALONE.....so we joke w/each other and ask when he will be home so I CAN WIPE HIS ASS FOR HIM....it's demeaning on him....cause it shows she doesn't trust him. Meanwhile his 19 yr old brother is the one out of control...whatever..I get to spend more quality time w/Wyatt who is awesome


----------



## spiritangel

IC I found myself completely amused by a guy who popped up on yahoo after well over 6 or more months and expected me to remember him and was miffed I did not oh and expected to pick up where ever it is we left off shrugs


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I force myself to sleep for more than 8 hours just cuz I get dreams of that one guy and I just wanna keep living it as long as possible. I wish it was real life.


----------



## WVMountainrear

MzDeeZyre said:


> This sucks... after having 4 root canals, and 4 crowns within the last 2 months.... I feel your pain. Why didn't they put a porcelain crown on after the root canal??



Why there's not a crown on it right now is a long story...but after the conversations between my dentist and endodontist, they may be able to repair the crack and put the crown on it. I'm still trying to prepare myself for the worst just in case, though.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I am a little disheartened today. I want to be happy and not take things personally, but sometimes people do some really mean and spiteful things which makes turning the other cheek and asking for forgiveness for those people a very very hard thing for me to do.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

IC that I am happy the endocrine surgery I thought I'd be dealing with in a month is going to be forestalled by taking horsepill amounts of Vitamin D for the next month to see if that fixes the problem. Unnecessary medical intervention avoidance ftw.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC being the third wheel never felt so bad than today.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I have a job interview tomorrow AM with a large, international company. The job is local and would be a serious step up, compared to the last year, but, is a job that if you read my resume - I am perfect for this job. This is a direct hire, full benefits, and great pay. So, I wrote the letter to the Universe because I do believe the universe is trying to help me here....Sooooo....


Fingers crossed...best outfit, I have been researching the company....wish me luck everyone and I will take good pointers too if you have them..I need this!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's really starting to piss me off that this is the happiest I've ever been with my physical appearance, and all my family does is give me those "Shame on her" looks. Telling me how awful it is that I still haven't dropped this weight, and how I need to grow up -- because I dyed my hair this purpley-pink color. 

... _Really?_


----------



## HottiMegan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that I have a job interview tomorrow AM with a large, international company. The job is local and would be a serious step up, compared to the last year, but, is a job that if you read my resume - I am perfect for this job. This is a direct hire, full benefits, and great pay. So, I wrote the letter to the Universe because I do believe the universe is trying to help me here....Sooooo....
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed...best outfit, I have been researching the company....wish me luck everyone and I will take good pointers too if you have them..I need this!



Fingers and toes crossed for you. I hope it goes really well!


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC It's really starting to piss me off that this is the happiest I've ever been with my physical appearance, and all my family does is give me those "Shame on her" looks. Telling me how awful it is that I still haven't dropped this weight, and how I need to grow up -- because I dyed my hair this purpley-pink color.
> 
> ... _Really?_



I'm 33 years old and my mom is STILL on my case to lose weight. She doesn't want me to suffer when i'm older due to my weight since she's suffering all the time now due to her weight. It's like a punch in the gut to know you're not enough for your parents.


----------



## rellis10

IC I really want to bake some bread... and soon


----------



## penguin

rellis10 said:


> IC I really want to bake some bread... and soon



IC I'm making some tomorrow for my party on Saturday. Gonna make a round loaf, hollow it out and then fill it with corn relish dip (corn relish and cream cheese blended together). Then we use the bread we pulled out of the loaf for the dip. Nom nom nom.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I love Margaret Cho. She's so awesome.


----------



## rellis10

penguin said:


> IC I'm making some tomorrow for my party on Saturday. Gonna make a round loaf, hollow it out and then fill it with corn relish dip (corn relish and cream cheese blended together). Then we use the bread we pulled out of the loaf for the dip. Nom nom nom.



That sounds yummy :eat2:

I'm thinking a round loaf too but something with herbs in, like rosemary or thyme. Nothing too complicated since I've never made any bread before


----------



## Sweetie

rellis10 said:


> That sounds yummy :eat2:
> 
> I'm thinking a round loaf too but something with herbs in, like rosemary or thyme. Nothing too complicated since I've never made any bread before



IC that I stayed with someone who wasn't the best husband but was a WONDERFUL COOK. Nothing more awesome than having a man cook (or bake) for you.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm SO happy that mom is starting to stand up again  She's being transfered hospitals to have every day rehab, so she's gonna be back on her feet real soon 

IAC that it was great to finally meet my friend's boyfriend. He's a good match for her. I like them together. And it actually really helped clear away any jealous feelings  I think that's what made it so awesome. Not being jealous of a friend's happiness anymore and just being happy for them, too, makes a world of a difference


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess I want tomorrow over already.

I want the weekend!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I really need to go to the bank, but the crazy snow storm we've been having since yesterday is making my decision to go out a really hard one to make. I do want to visit mom... but the snow... my gosh!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I've never wanted to be able to hold someone so much in my entire life.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm sick with a fever and my paranoia/worry-wort problem has dramatically increased because of it. [Mostly the 'ohmygod if my temp keeps raising I could get brain damage, omfg maybe thats why I feel so weak when I try to walk, oh my god what the hell is going on' ]


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I'm sitting on my couch in nothing but my panties, eating cheesecake bites and watching Cheaters. It's 12:38am. I think this calls into serious question my eating and sleeping habits...and style choices...and taste in television shows...

Ok...so my judgment in general may be questionable...


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> IC I'm sitting on my couch in nothing but my panties, eating cheesecake bites and watching Cheaters. It's 12:38am. I think this calls into serious question my eating and sleeping habits...and style choices...and taste in television shows...
> 
> Ok...so my judgment in general may be questionable...



Well, I'd like to ask, without revealing my state of undress or what I've just eaten, how are you different from anyone else in these forums, including myself?


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I just arranged something that makes me feel wicked and all excited at the same time.


----------



## Fuzzy

IC that what I really wanted was a Big Mac. And Fries. Maybe just Fries.


----------



## imfree

Fuzzy said:


> IC that what I really wanted was a Big Mac. And Fries. Maybe just Fries.



Here's your Fries!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I wish the local transit was operating on Sundays 

IAC I wish I had a job right now.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I am NOT sitting on my couch in my undies, nibbling on a snack and watching T.V...I am laying in bed and doing that.


----------



## spiritangel

IC that I really need to stop finding super mega bargains and drooling over scrapping stuff that I super super want cause I know I cant have it but its sooo tempting


----------



## WVMountainrear

imfree said:


> Well, I'd like to ask, without revealing my state of undress or what I've just eaten, how are you different from anyone else in these forums, including myself?



I think you inadvertently just revealed your then state of undress and that you'd just eaten.


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> I think you inadvertently just revealed your then state of undress and that you'd just eaten.



That's cute, Lovely Lady. You addressed my undressed state and eating without commenting on the real subject, our sleep and lifestyle, which are common to many DimmerLanders.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm addicted to checked clothing. Is there a Checked Clothes Anonymous I can check into?


----------



## WVMountainrear

imfree said:


> That's cute, Lovely Lady. You addressed my undressed state and eating without commenting on the real subject, our sleep and lifestyle, which are common to many DimmerLanders.



Well, that's because I think it was an overgeneralization. I'm usually in bed at a decent hour, as I have to work during the week...and I usually don't have cheesecake (because it only lasts a short amount of time since I can't be trusted alone with it, I rarely buy it).  I do always take my clothes off when lounging around the house, though...and I do always watch bad TV. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic i think i might be getting carpel tunnel issues. My pinkie gets numb after I use my computer for a long time. I also have wrist pains. I have limited my time computing hoping it will help.


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> Well, that's because I think it was an overgeneralization. I'm usually in bed at a decent hour, as I have to work during the week...and I usually don't have cheesecake (because it only lasts a short amount of time since I can't be trusted alone with it, I rarely buy it).  I do always take my clothes off when lounging around the house, though...and I do always watch bad TV. :happy:



True. I was being a lot more silly than factual.:doh:


----------



## WVMountainrear

imfree said:


> True. I was being a lot more silly than factual.:doh:



No worries...I thought you were just being silly at first, which is why I responded the way I did, but then when you posted and said I avoided the "real subject" I felt I needed to post again.

Anyway, now, back to watching football in my panties. (Told you.)


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> No worries...I thought you were just being silly at first, which is why I responded the way I did, but then when you posted and said I avoided the "real subject" I felt I needed to post again.
> 
> Anyway, now, back to watching football in my panties. (Told you.)



Anyway, back to websurfing in my Rio.:doh:

For Rio, that's what I'm wearing.:blush:


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm letting myself get angrier than I should over internet ignorance. Not all people South of the United States border are "Mexicans"


----------



## penguin

IC that I bought a new vacuum today, using the gift vouchers I got for my birthday. It made me realise I must be doing that growing up thing, because it's kind of exciting.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm so proud of my mom. She may not see what she's doing as progress, but considering she almost didn't make it, she's come a very long way.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm so proud of my mom. She may not see what she's doing as progress, but considering she almost didn't make it, she's come a very long way.


 So happy to hear she's making good progress.


----------



## metabliss

IC that it aggravates when a certain few friends and family members act like I should hop right on any man that pays attention to me. Like they lower my standards for me because they think that I should be grateful that anyone is interested in me at all. I especially have one cousin who is always trying to hook me up with men who I am not attracted to just because they are willing to pork a fat chick. The thing that kills me is that she has no problem trying hook me up with a man who I know that she wouldn't date herself.  I am not _that_ picky when it comes to men. But don't I at least deserve someone who is on the same wavelength as me? You know, a car, a job, a place to live, college educated, kind, respectful. I never ask something of someone else that I don't find in myself. Thanks for listening.

/rantconfession


----------



## spiritangel

metabliss said:


> IC that it aggravates when a certain few friends and family members act like I should hop right on any man that pays attention to me. Like they lower my standards for me because they think that I should be grateful that anyone is interested in me at all. I especially have one cousin who is always trying to hook me up with men who I am not attracted to just because they are willing to pork a fat chick. The thing that kills me is that she has no problem trying hook me up with a man who I know that she wouldn't date herself.  I am not _that_ picky when it comes to men. But don't I at least deserve someone who is on the same wavelength as me? You know, a car, a job, a place to live, college educated, kind, respectful. I never ask something of someone else that I don't find in myself. Thanks for listening.
> 
> /rantconfession




Take it from someone who ended up in two emotionally abusive relationships and was in one forced to stay, having no where else to go, bawling my eyes out, legs wrapped in wound pads and bandages telling my mother and grandmother that the relationship was killing me, the answer I got "dont be silly mandie he pays the bills, and he loves you"

cut to when I broke my leg and my mother saying she coulnt come help me because I was to fat for her car (which is bigger than my ex ex's and I have never even been in so how would she know)

DONT SETTLE!!! Rant away but never feel like you are worth less than you deserve.

Life is short as it is and it is far better to be single than in emotional hell.

Those kind of relationships take their toll on your self esteem and cause so much damage, then it takes time to regain that sense of self and deal with the baggage.

I know mothers want what is best for their children (hmm I think they do considering one gave me away and the other has always had love be conditional on my weightloss It hasnt always been my experience but anyway). Try just taking what she says with a grain of salt and continue living your life

if your over the set ups you could always say your considering becoming a lesbian (just joking there). Stand your ground and tell her nicely and politely to butt out. Easier said than done I know. 

Big hugs and remember you are worth the very best life has to offer!!!!


----------



## Scorsese86

Living in a new apartment, all I really own is this tiny room and I'm sitting here watching _Barton Fink_ for the 100th time, but the first time here. Barton lives in a tiny room, with people on both sides of it...

Any minute now I am expecting John Goodman to enter this room and ask me to wrestle him.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm a lil heartbroken. My mom wanted me to order her a tablet, so I did... but it costs sooo much money  I mean... it was 130$ after taxes. Not much to most, but it's a lot to me.


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> Living in a new apartment, all I really own is this tiny room and I'm sitting here watching _Barton Fink_ for the 100th time, but the first time here. Barton lives in a tiny room, with people on both sides of it...
> 
> Any minute now I am expecting John Goodman to enter this room and ask me to wrestle him.



Why can't I rep you for this? Great movie and I like the idea of Goodman randomly appearing in Norway to wrestle you


----------



## Linda

IC that that did not feel as good as I had hoped.


----------



## metabliss

spiritangel said:


> Take it from someone who ended up in two emotionally abusive relationships and was in one forced to stay, having no where else to go, bawling my eyes out, legs wrapped in wound pads and bandages telling my mother and grandmother that the relationship was killing me, the answer I got "dont be silly mandie he pays the bills, and he loves you"
> 
> cut to when I broke my leg and my mother saying she coulnt come help me because I was to fat for her car (which is bigger than my ex ex's and I have never even been in so how would she know)
> 
> DONT SETTLE!!! Rant away but never feel like you are worth less than you deserve.
> 
> Life is short as it is and it is far better to be single than in emotional hell.
> 
> Those kind of relationships take their toll on your self esteem and cause so much damage, then it takes time to regain that sense of self and deal with the baggage.
> 
> I know mothers want what is best for their children (hmm I think they do considering one gave me away and the other has always had love be conditional on my weightloss It hasnt always been my experience but anyway). Try just taking what she says with a grain of salt and continue living your life
> 
> if your over the set ups you could always say your considering becoming a lesbian (just joking there). Stand your ground and tell her nicely and politely to butt out. Easier said than done I know.
> 
> Big hugs and remember you are worth the very best life has to offer!!!!



I'm sorry to hear about the crap you went through. But thankyou for the encouragement!


----------



## AuntHen

IC I LOVE the "Planet Earth" series and I LOVE that Sigourney Weaver in the narrator. Her voice is soothing


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i have a headache that makes me want to be alone in a dark room with soft music playing.. Unfortunately, as a mom that can't happen. It hurts so bad. I hope the advil helps


----------



## Sweet Tooth

IC that I allowed someone back into my life with strict boundaries and limits, in a totally different capacity than before, but I'm still not sure there's not some game playing going on in that person's life still....and, even if I'm not going to be hurt by it, I don't want others to be either. <sigh>


----------



## CleverBomb

I just realized that I am a cliche: "Retired Bachelor / Widower at the Counter at Diner."

-Rusty
(And you may ask yourself, "How did I get here?")

(Edited to add, my fiancee hastens to remind me that this is only temporary. Still, I am far too young to be a geezer!)


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC I have put this off for too long, but having never received a raise in 3 yrs after many promises, and guaranteed in 1/2012; I have to go look for a new job. They did major down-sizing for the last 4 months, and I am left doing 3+ peoples jobs. I feel no motivation at all to work so damn hard, it's just my nature. I can't support myself on what I am earning and at my age, I dread the process.....but denial is a BITCH (which isn't a river in Egypt). My self esteem is failing with my low salary, but I have learned a ton about the legal field in 3 yrs!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

CleverBomb said:


> I just realized that I am a cliche: "Retired Bachelor / Widower at the Counter at Diner."
> 
> -Rusty
> (And you may ask yourself, "How did I get here?")
> 
> (Edited to add, my fiancee hastens to remind me that this is only temporary. Still, I am far too young to be a geezer!)



I felt the same way when I received my first, "Ma'am? Ma'am would you like curb service for your groceries?" (which at the store they do this at, it is reserved for the elderly)


----------



## spiritangel

IC I love my sister do death but if she gives me the link to any more bargains I think I am gonna have to throttle her or sell sexual favours to pay for all the amazing stuff we have found lately


----------



## CleverBomb

spiritangel said:


> IC I ly sister do death but if she gives me the link to any more bargains I think I am gonna have to throttle her or sell sexual favours to pay for all the amazing stuff we have found lately


IC that given your craft skills, I immediately thought in terms of party favors (noisemakers, silly hats, small toys and trinkets and so forth), but risque versions thereof. 

- Rusty


----------



## Dromond

IC when I was at the store last night, instead of using fiscal discipline I bought a box of Whitman's chocolates.

IAC when Jackie discovered them this morning (she was sleeping when I got home with the groceries), she exclaimed, "He's lost his fucking mind!"

It didn't keep her from enjoying some chocolate, though.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm nervous about going out today. It's bad weather AGAIN but I NEED to get shit done today.

IAC I want to move out of my city SO bad.

IFC I've pretty much made up my mind on who I would want to be with, but I have an aching feeling he would never feel the same.


----------



## willowmoon

Dromond said:


> IC when I was at the store last night, instead of using fiscal discipline I bought a box of Whitman's chocolates.



Now that Dro mentioned a box of chocolates, IC I am SERIOUSLY craving some Quality Street chocolates. Anyone from the U.K. can vouch for how damn good they are.


----------



## Surlysomething

willowmoon said:


> Now that Dro mentioned a box of chocolates, IC I am SERIOUSLY craving some Quality Street chocolates. Anyone from the U.K. can vouch for how damn good they are.


 
I get them every year for Christmas. We love Quality Street in Canada too!


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> Now that Dro mentioned a box of chocolates, IC I am SERIOUSLY craving some Quality Street chocolates. Anyone from the U.K. can vouch for how damn good they are.



we have them to 


IC Seriously I think Isaac is the only guy from the past bar the ex before him (who after some hacking of my fb and stuff wouldn't dare come near me again) to not show his face in recent times. Seriously will the ghost of suitors past please fuck off. Am kinda over it already also the whole attitude of lets just pick up where we left off. If I am not friends with you there is a reason!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I'm beginning to seriously believe I would be much happier and emotionally healthier if I could just give up and start dating thin girls.

Even my psychiatrist, who's a big woman herself, agrees.

But we also both agree that I probably shouldn't because there wouldn't really be any attraction or satisfaction. Also, this is the only time I'm going to admit this.


----------



## Surlysomething

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I'm beginning to seriously believe I would be much happier and emotionally healthier if I could just give up and start dating thin girls.
> 
> Even my psychiatrist, who's a big woman herself, agrees.
> 
> But we also both agree that I probably shouldn't because there wouldn't really be any attraction or satisfaction. Also, this is the only time I'm going to admit this.


 


You believe you would be happier and healthier, but you wouldn't be attracted or satisifed? I wish this made sense to me.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Only on an emotional level, in that I wouldn't have to deal with all the self-hatred and insecurity issues that have fucked up my last x-teen relationships and potential relationships.


----------



## rellis10

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I'm beginning to seriously believe I would be much happier and emotionally healthier if I could just give up and start dating thin girls.
> 
> Even my psychiatrist, who's a big woman herself, agrees.
> 
> But we also both agree that I probably shouldn't because there wouldn't really be any attraction or satisfaction. Also, this is the only time I'm going to admit this.



So you'd be happier because you're with someone that isn't attractive to you or satisfies you? I'm sorry but I happen to disagree with your Psychiatrist, that doesn't really make any sense... take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Surlysomething

That Guy You Met Once said:


> Only on an emotional level, in that I wouldn't have to deal with all the self-hatred and insecurity issues that have fucked up my last x-teen relationships and potential relationships.


 

Self hatred how? You hate yourself for being attracted to what you're attracted to?


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Not my self-hatred, theirs. I'm fine with my FAism, to the point where I've admitted it to near-strangers in public conversation when the topic came up.

However, everyone I've ever dated or considered dating, except for one girl that it didn't work out with (she's married now), has profoundly hated their bodies, and I don't know if I can put up with it anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething

That Guy You Met Once said:


> Not my self-hatred, theirs. I'm fine with my FAism, to the point where I've admitted it to near-strangers in public conversation when the topic came up.
> 
> However, everyone I've ever dated or considered dating, except for one girl that it didn't work out with (she's married now), has profoundly hated their bodies, and I don't know if I can put up with it anymore.


 

You really haven't met the right person then. All people have issues with something or other.
Down the line you'll end up not being with the thin ones too.


The scary thing for me here? You're 21 and you're ready to give up. You need to have a bit more patience with life.


----------



## Mack27

I got stood up on Sunday. I bought tickets to a 5pm show (Blue Man Group) and waited outside in cold weather (10 degrees Fahrenheit) for her to show up. She wouldn't answer her phone. I went into the show anyway, but they wouldn't seat me right away because it had already started, they stuck me up in the balcony standing between two rows of seats until about a third of the way through the show when they put me in my seat next to her empty seat. I left her ticket out front with her name on it, but she never came. After the show I debated on going to the restaurant where I had gotten us reservations (that I think I'll be charged for because they wouldn't take a reservation without a credit card number) but I just went home instead. Later that night I went to karaoke with a friend but I wasn't really in the mood to sing.

She texted me the next day at 6pm apologizing with a story about how she had to take her aunt to the hospital and her phone wasn't working and she didn't have my number written down right. She wants to make it up to me and now wants to make a date for 2 weeks away.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My friend and I have an evil plan set up for tomorrow to get back at someone who thought he could get us to sleep with him. Should be fun.

IAC that I don't think I could date anyone from my city.

IFC I think the lady who randomly came up to me in mom's ward is a little crazy. The nurses said to believe in her predictions cuz all the ones she made about the nurses came true, but the one she made about me seems way too farfetched. We'll see, lol.


----------



## WVMountainrear

_Cause I miss you body and soul so strong that it takes my breath away
And I breathe you into my heart and pray for the strength to stand today
Cause I love you whether its wrong or right 
And though I can't be with you tonight
You know my heart is by your side_


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> _Cause I miss you body and soul so strong that it takes my breath away
> And I breathe you into my heart and pray for the strength to stand today
> Cause I love you whether its wrong or right
> And though I can't be with you tonight
> You know my heart is by your side_



A beautiful song, and a message that I certainly sympathise with. (hugs)


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelylady78 said:


> _Cause I miss you body and soul so strong that it takes my breath away
> And I breathe you into my heart and pray for the strength to stand today
> Cause I love you whether its wrong or right
> And though I can't be with you tonight
> You know my heart is by your side_




I know that feeling. *hug*

Great lyric.


----------



## Surlysomething

I do weird things when i'm sick.

I was already in my pj's when I decided to get dressed, drive to another town (get a bit lost) stop at the store and randomly buy cookies, talk to the beauty consultant about makeup that i'm interested in, pocket samples of said makeup and then drive home.

For me, that's a strange night.


----------



## penguin

IC I really don't put myself out there enough. I need to get out of hermit mode.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Mack27 said:


> I got stood up on Sunday. I bought tickets to a 5pm show (Blue Man Group) and waited outside in cold weather (10 degrees Fahrenheit) for her to show up. She wouldn't answer her phone. I went into the show anyway, but they wouldn't seat me right away because it had already started, they stuck me up in the balcony standing between two rows of seats until about a third of the way through the show when they put me in my seat next to her empty seat. I left her ticket out front with her name on it, but she never came. After the show I debated on going to the restaurant where I had gotten us reservations (that I think I'll be charged for because they wouldn't take a reservation without a credit card number) but I just went home instead. Later that night I went to karaoke with a friend but I wasn't really in the mood to sing.
> 
> She texted me the next day at 6pm apologizing with a story about how she had to take her aunt to the hospital and her phone wasn't working and she didn't have my number written down right. She wants to make it up to me and now wants to make a date for 2 weeks away.



Ugh...if you give her the benefit of the doubt and go out again...make it be on her dime. 

I don't buy that she didn't have your number...unless she immediately deletes texts or calls..but that's just me.

Sorry you got stood up. I got stood up 13 times one year...people can totally suck.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wish I could determine better when peoples moods suddenly do a 180, I think it'd make life a lot easier.


----------



## butch

IC that ding dong the witch is dead (if only for a while)! Hallelujah!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC my feet are freezing and my toenail polish is wet still.. this sucks.. on the bright side, my toes are all sparkling and cute with Divine Swine on them


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I feel like I am swimming in taffy and not making any headway at all. *sigh


----------



## pegz

IC I like the attention....and want more of it


----------



## MisticalMisty

This......has totally made my day.


Be warned..if you have a weak stomach..look away! lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Oh man Misty, i read it. Very funny. I think i would have been sobbing my ass of if it happened to me. I also don't think my husband would ever let me live something like that down.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess, I just played Arkham Asylum from 10pm till now, 8am. 

Best. Night. EVER. 

I also confess this weekend is going to be EPIC. Ladies weekend in a different city, gonna go to a club and headshops and and omfg I'm just so excited. A full weekend with just my two lady friends.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm having second thoughts about the guy I like. He is totally not marriage material and is barely even boyfriend material. Dating seems hopeless.


----------



## rellis10

I confess I'm in one of those moods where it seems like nothing is going right. I have been for a while now even though I've had some things that should have been encouraging. I'm just not seeing the silver linings


----------



## willowmoon

IC I am craving some decent soul food right now ... corn bread, fried catfish, black-eyed peas ... it all sounds good!


----------



## Lovelyone

*Begin rant* 
IC that I am in the most sh*tty, f*cked-up, pissy, resentful, regretful overwhelmed mood that I have been in for a very long time. I have NO idea what to do to make it stop. Right now I want to rip a new a-hole into someone who deserves it. I feel like the kid who was told she could have anything in the candy store but when she got there the shelves were bare except for dust. Disappointment runs rampant in my life and I am beginning to feel the pressure from it like a volcano that is ready to blow. GRRRRRRRR. 
*End Rant*


----------



## PunkyGurly74

IC that I was not sure if the Universe was really going to listen to my letter. There have been a lot of downs the last couple of weeks. However, the sun is shinning - at the moment and I will take it.

First, the job I had the interview with - called me this morning and I have a second interview with the Branch Manager and they want to do a quick excel test on me. I confess I need to brush up on that this weekend and need to find a test online. I have a pretty good feeling. This would mean good pay and great benefits. Also, a lot of room for advancement and moving (i.e. they are opening up offices in the Far East...how amazing would that be?)...

Also, the seasonal job I had at Christmas called me back (the bitch is back in town!! hehe) - I start on Weds..it is only part time (hoping I can pick up extra hours - first paycheck won't be for a bit) but, if I did get the other job - I would like to try to work both.

Unemployment has approved a couple of weeks ....soooo all these weeks without income...I will in the next week be getting something..not a lot - but something. Wheeee....so, better late than never I guess?

And on the housing front: My landlord is an ex judge and was trying to move us all out prior to the sheriff sale so he could rent these places again...lol Anywho...the new owner contacted the neighbor in front, she passed along our information and they want to offer Cash for Keys. So the main thrust is this: The sale has to be verified..which can take a month and then they have to give us notice and then they will possibly give us cash to move and then the doggies and I have to be out. The good news is this...with a job back and moving assistance (since the landlord would not give me my deposit back) - tada!!! The doggies and I can go look at new apartments! Wheeee ::: does the happy booty dance ::

Oh and a friend of mine from the dog park, her mom is a headhunter and her mother has said she would be happy to look at my resume, offer suggestions and possibly job leads if she has them as a favor to her daughter.

Soooo......this calls for lots of :: happy booty dance :: hehehe At least today - soooo..who wants to take me out for drinks? Dinner? Anyoneanyone? hehehehe


----------



## HottiMegan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> IC that I was not sure if the Universe was really going to listen to my letter. There have been a lot of downs the last couple of weeks. However, the sun is shinning - at the moment and I will take it.
> 
> First, the job I had the interview with - called me this morning and I have a second interview with the Branch Manager and they want to do a quick excel test on me. I confess I need to brush up on that this weekend and need to find a test online. I have a pretty good feeling. This would mean good pay and great benefits. Also, a lot of room for advancement and moving (i.e. they are opening up offices in the Far East...how amazing would that be?)...
> 
> Also, the seasonal job I had at Christmas called me back (the bitch is back in town!! hehe) - I start on Weds..it is only part time (hoping I can pick up extra hours - first paycheck won't be for a bit) but, if I did get the other job - I would like to try to work both.
> 
> Unemployment has approved a couple of weeks ....soooo all these weeks without income...I will in the next week be getting something..not a lot - but something. Wheeee....so, better late than never I guess?
> 
> And on the housing front: My landlord is an ex judge and was trying to move us all out prior to the sheriff sale so he could rent these places again...lol Anywho...the new owner contacted the neighbor in front, she passed along our information and they want to offer Cash for Keys. So the main thrust is this: The sale has to be verified..which can take a month and then they have to give us notice and then they will possibly give us cash to move and then the doggies and I have to be out. The good news is this...with a job back and moving assistance (since the landlord would not give me my deposit back) - tada!!! The doggies and I can go look at new apartments! Wheeee ::: does the happy booty dance ::
> 
> Oh and a friend of mine from the dog park, her mom is a headhunter and her mother has said she would be happy to look at my resume, offer suggestions and possibly job leads if she has them as a favor to her daughter.
> 
> Soooo......this calls for lots of :: happy booty dance :: hehehe At least today - soooo..who wants to take me out for drinks? Dinner? Anyoneanyone? hehehehe



I'm really happy for you that things are looking up


----------



## Linda

IC that I am so glad this week is over. I don't know if it was the weather or crossing paths with some crappy people, but I've been in a funk. Bring on the par-tay!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Awesome on all fronts, Punky!


----------



## CastingPearls

GREAT news, Punky.

Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts, Terri.


----------



## Sweetie

Lovelyone said:


> *Begin rant*
> IC that I am in the most sh*tty, f*cked-up, pissy, resentful, regretful overwhelmed mood that I have been in for a very long time. I have NO idea what to do to make it stop. Right now I want to rip a new a-hole into someone who deserves it. I feel like the kid who was told she could have anything in the candy store but when she got there the shelves were bare except for dust. Disappointment runs rampant in my life and I am beginning to feel the pressure from it like a volcano that is ready to blow. GRRRRRRRR.
> *End Rant*



{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I have a headache that just won't go away but I'm still in a pretty good state of mind. Tomorrow is my first volunteer gig...working with 1st and 2nd graders doing art. I'm excited.


----------



## TexasTrouble

Great news, Punky! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts, Terri.





Sweetie said:


> {{{{{HUGS}}}}}



From the bottom of my heart, thank you both very, very much.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubby put the first episode of Lost in Space on and it's set in 1997.. that was a giggle fest when we saw that


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> Hubby put the first episode of Lost in Space on and it's set in 1997.. that was a giggle fest when we saw that



Ha! Now that's funny. To think those poor guys had a robot that could sing like Burl Iives, complete with guitar, but yet had no PC's or IPOD's!!!:doh:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

HottiMegan said:


> I'm really happy for you that things are looking up





CastingPearls said:


> GREAT news, Punky.





TexasTrouble said:


> Great news, Punky! I hope it all goes well!



Thank you! Nice to be able to post something good ...now let's just hope Monday they hire me!!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm in a bad funk again  I think a lot of it has to do with how I get treated on the bus. I hate the people in my town!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've been watching The Krazy Coupon Lady on youtube for like 3 hours....and now I want to be one!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm creeped out that i had a crush, as a girl, on Wesley (Cary Elwes) on The Princess Bride. It creeps me out because watching it now, I see how much he looks like my middle brother..


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC that I am not excited about my third roommate coming home tomorrow. My other two roommates and I click so well, but when she is in the picture, it's nothing but drama and awkwardness in the air. We'll see how these next four months go.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That's fine, I'll crush on him for you, Megan.


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's fine, I'll crush on him for you, Megan.



It's such a good role, it's hard not to swoon a little  I love that movie


----------



## littlefairywren

IC people's duplicity and their ability to hurt will never cease to surprise and sadden me.


----------



## spiritangel

IC that I can not believe I let a guy get me all turned inside out not only in a short space of time but just for one small comment I made, then went and looked at his profile again and saw how much it had changed and was like thank goodness and the upshot is it inspired a new blog.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm needing some physical intimacy


----------



## Surlysomething

spiritangel said:


> IC that I can not believe I let a guy get me all turned inside out not only in a short space of time but just for one small comment I made, then went and looked at his profile again and saw how much it had changed and was like thank goodness and the upshot is it inspired a new blog.




From experience...give yourself a break from internet 'men' You'll thank yourself for it.


----------



## spiritangel

Surlysomething said:


> From experience...give yourself a break from internet 'men' You'll thank yourself for it.



Oh I have been, believe me, i really havent been looking they just seemed to come out of the woodwork in droves this month, all gone again now of course


----------



## Surlysomething

spiritangel said:


> Oh I have been, believe me, i really havent been looking they just seemed to come out of the woodwork in droves this month, all gone again now of course




You need to ignore them. It's doing more damage than good.


----------



## CAMellie

I'm watching National Geographic's Taboo: Fat and IC that it's making me feel giddy to recognize some people from Dims on the show


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mellie, when I saw it, I was all giddy, too! lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm really pissed they used footage of me dancing when I specifically told them I did NOT give them permission and they needed to edit it out... but whatever. I tried to find it myself when I was watching that show and couldn't, so I figure the chances of anyone else recognizing me are slim to none, lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I had a FANTASTIC weekend with my ladies. It's just what we all needed, and the Bar we went to was SUPERB! Got to try my first Gyro on top of it! Unf.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I'm falling in love. I have never been so happy in my life. I genuinely enjoy every moment. It has been an amazing journey so far and it continues to get better and better! :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I'm falling in love. I have never been so happy in my life. I genuinely enjoy every moment. It has been an amazing journey so far and it continues to get better and better! :wubu:


I can't Rep you. But D'awww, so happy for you.


----------



## Inhibited

CAMellie said:


> I'm watching National Geographic's Taboo: Fat and IC that it's making me feel giddy to recognize some people from Dims on the show



Am watching 'Larger than Life' and have recognized a member from dims .. 
Hopefully they will air the show that you mentioned here as well ..


----------



## Tracyarts

IC that I still haven't packed away my Christmas decorations. But, they're a generic Winter theme, so it doesn't look too terribly out of place to have them up this late in January. I'll probably work on packing them away a bit at a time over the coming week though. 

Tracy


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I'm ecstatic for the first day of real classes. The spring semester always starts on the MLK holiday, so there aren't classes. My cohort only has class on Mondays, so today's the start of my semester!


----------



## SMA413

IC I felt really moody and emotional yesterday and my brain went into crazy girl mode and came up with all of these doubts/fears about the relationship I'm in right now.

I think I'll attribute the feelings to the fact that I was up for 23 hours and then only slept 4 hours. :/


----------



## Surlysomething

I was really unhappy through December and lost some weight. It was noticeable. I never felt one way or the other about it to be perfectly honest. But it seemed to make some of my family members perk up. Haha.

I've gained it back and the only reason I know is that my pants fit better. And you know what, I kind of like it.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I just accidentally covered myself, my couch, and pretty much the entire living room in gold sparkles. Fuck. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> I just accidentally covered myself, my couch, and pretty much the entire living room in gold sparkles. Fuck. :doh:



You can call it gold sparkles all you want, but we all know it's stripper dust.


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You can call it gold sparkles all you want, but we all know it's stripper dust.



You know that red dress you wore to the Christmas party that I asked you about? I ordered the gold one with the sparkles throughout. You were right about the sleeves, by the way, but otherwise IT ROCKS. I mean, aside from the aforementioned fallout that I don't think the couch will ever recover from. 

As for your comment, dirt deviling in my bra and panties while covered in glitter is a little stripper-ish, I suppose.


----------



## spiritangel

lovelylady78 said:


> I just accidentally covered myself, my couch, and pretty much the entire living room in gold sparkles. Fuck. :doh:



As a person who is pretty much in a house that spreads glitter everwhere I do not see the problem with this lol make a wish


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> You know that red dress you wore to the Christmas party that I asked you about? I ordered the gold one with the sparkles throughout. You were right about the sleeves, by the way, but otherwise IT ROCKS. I mean, aside from the aforementioned fallout that I don't think the couch will ever recover from.
> 
> As for your comment, dirt deviling in my bra and panties while covered in glitter is a little stripper-ish, I suppose.


I was just teasing you.  Glad you love it!


----------



## Lovelyone

lovelylady78 said:


> I just accidentally covered myself, my couch, and pretty much the entire living room in gold sparkles. Fuck. :doh:



This reminds me of when I bought some glittery material to make a top out of. Usually I wash/dry it first but this particular time I didn't and what a mistake that was! After washing it and drying it, glitter just FELL out of the dryer for days. Even after cleaning the lint trap after every load, it would pour out. My mom and I had a good laugh about that for weeks cos every day she would say, "You've got glitter on your *fill in the blank--eye, cheek, ass, arm, etc*"


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> I just accidentally covered myself, my couch, and pretty much the entire living room in gold sparkles. Fuck. :doh:


I had a beautiful black dress that was made for me...it had real copper shot through it, like flames, especially around the cleavage, so I wore it rarely---the designer and I had no idea how to even wash it--and the first time I wore it I was dating my ex. We were staying at a hotel in VA and my mother and sister were staying in a separate room and were about to attend a big affair when we started monkeying around and then realized we were going to be late. We went to my mom and sister's room and my sister and mother looked at me and then looked at him and burst out laughing. They said, Why does (ex) have copper glitter all over his face?


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am so glad he messaged and it was a computer issue and not that he had lost interest.


----------



## NancyGirl74

There is a stink bug in my bedroom. I hear him but don't see him and its driving me nuts. Random moments of bizzt bizzt that make me jump and look around for the little beasty saying things like, "I'll get you, my stinky. And your little buggy friends too!" Infuriating! I've named him so that when I finally catch him and flush his little buggy ass I can say over his swirling corpse, "Bizzt! Bizzt! to you too, Hector!" Which is 'fuck you' in stink bug language.


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was just teasing you.  Glad you love it!



I know you were, but I can still embrace my inner stripper.  And thanks! 



Lovelyone said:


> This reminds me of when I bought some glittery material to make a top out of. Usually I wash/dry it first but this particular time I didn't and what a mistake that was! After washing it and drying it, glitter just FELL out of the dryer for days. Even after cleaning the lint trap after every load, it would pour out. My mom and I had a good laugh about that for weeks cos every day she would say, "You've got glitter on your *fill in the blank--eye, cheek, ass, arm, etc*"



That's definitely going to be me...covered in random sparkles, I mean. I know I still have glitter all over...in fact, I had the laptop open on the couch when it happened and right now I see five or six sparkling up at me. 



CastingPearls said:


> I had a beautiful black dress that was made for me...it had real copper shot through it, like flames, especially around the cleavage, so I wore it rarely---the designer and I had no idea how to even wash it--and the first time I wore it I was dating my ex. We were staying at a hotel in VA and my mother and sister were staying in a separate room and were about to attend a big affair when we started monkeying around and then realized we were going to be late. We went to my mom and sister's room and my sister and mother looked at me and then looked at him and burst out laughing. They said, Why does (ex) have copper glitter all over his face?



That's a fantastic story...and I'm sure he didn't mind a bit. 

I wish I had glittered someone other than just me...misery loves company, after all.


----------



## Gingembre

IC I thought 2012 was going to be a good year, but it may turn out to be the worst of all. Keeping my fingers crossed but things in my family aren't looking good at the moment.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wish I knew what I could say or do for my friend.. 

Her friend of 13 years hung herself over the weekend and she's feeling intense guilt because at one point earlier in the week she'd called my friend and my friend didn't answer. [This suicide comes a little over a month after her boyfriend of like 2 years, who she hitch-hiked from Missouri to here in Wisconsin with, hung _himself_. The police didn't take the rope he used to do it, either, so that's the rope _she_ used. ]

I guess people all over town are making fun of the way she did it and stuff, and it's just.. horrible. The whole thing is fucking horrible and I feel like I'm a horrible friend because I don't know what to say. >_<


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I wish I knew what I could say or do for my friend..
> 
> Her friend of 13 years hung herself over the weekend and she's feeling intense guilt because at one point earlier in the week she'd called my friend and my friend didn't answer. [This suicide comes a little over a month after her boyfriend of like 2 years, who she hitch-hiked from Missouri to here in Wisconsin with, hung _himself_. The police didn't take the rope he used to do it, either, so that's the rope _she_ used. ]
> 
> I guess people all over town are making fun of the way she did it and stuff, and it's just.. horrible. The whole thing is fucking horrible and I feel like I'm a horrible friend because I don't know what to say. >_<


 

That's so sad. And what's with making fun of ANYONE for committing suicide or the method? What a shitty world. I'm sorry for your friend and her loss.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The girl was a really sweet person, too. I'd met her [and her boyfriend] a few times at the bar and she seemed so nice. But people who didn't like her would go up to her after her boyfriend died, and tell her that it was all _her_ fault. This town is really just going downhill fast. We've had like 6 suicides in less than 3 months, and my weekend away from this city really made me look at it in a different light. People in my city will go out of their way to tell you their [negative] opinion of you, tell you go to kill yourself [over the dumbest things] and a lot worse. 

This city is kinda the hellmouth, I swear.


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> The girl was a really sweet person, too. I'd met her [and her boyfriend] a few times at the bar and she seemed so nice. But people who didn't like her would go up to her after her boyfriend died, and tell her that it was all _her_ fault. This town is really just going downhill fast. We've had like 6 suicides in less than 3 months, and my weekend away from this city really made me look at it in a different light. People in my city will go out of their way to tell you their [negative] opinion of you, tell you go to kill yourself [over the dumbest things] and a lot worse.
> 
> This city is kinda the hellmouth, I swear.


 

Small town people, small town minds. Unfortunately.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC I'm being a bit of a post whore tonight. :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

I think it's super-lame when I thread gets shut down with NO explanation.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that we rewatched the last HP again and I still cried.


----------



## CastingPearls

Luv2BNaughty said:


> IC that we rewatched the last HP again and I still cried.


IC I read this in Sheldon's voice because of your avatar.


----------



## Surlysomething

I loved you more than I loved myself.


----------



## CarlaSixx

CastingPearls said:


> IC I read this in Sheldon's voice because of your avatar.



This made my imagine it, too... and LOLed out loud in front of a friend.


----------



## DeerVictory

My only goal this week is to actually attend my morning class on Friday.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I want it to be tomorrow already. We're looking at a bunch of new houses. We upped our price limit which opened up quite a few new properties. I'm hoping i like one in particular, it's a big 2500 square foot house with a ginormous kitchen. So i'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I hate it when plans aren't set in stone. I understand when it comes to life, and especially months in advance, one can't necessarily do that. But it really does kind of bug me, cause I can't prepare fully for any unexpected bumps in the road which I _know_ exist. ><


----------



## Saoirse

Surlysomething said:


> Small town people, small town minds. Unfortunately.



I live in a small town, less than 1,000 people and its very much the opposite here. Everyone's very friendly, optimistic and always willing to help others out. I love my town!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm not so single. Technically, it's my friends who came to this conclusion, not me. But I'll go along with it if it means I don't have to try and date the losers of my city.


----------



## Surlysomething

Saoirse said:


> I live in a small town, less than 1,000 people and its very much the opposite here. Everyone's very friendly, optimistic and always willing to help others out. I love my town!


 
I think that's a rarity to be totally honest.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I don't know, actually.
My moms town has less than 200 people living in it, most of the residents have lived there many years, know one another, etc. They're very nice, they wave when they drive by and see people, smile, offer to lend a hand when storms knock branches down and stuff. 

_My_ city has a few people short of 6,000 people. Maybe it's just big enough for everyone to be arrogant. 
*

IC I've fallen in love with watching "In the heat of the Night" and "Matlock" *


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> _My_ city has a few people short of 6,000 people.


 
My neighborhood probably has more people than that. You live in a TOWN.

Haha


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Surlysomething said:


> My neighborhood probably has more people than that. You live in a TOWN.
> 
> Haha


Lol, so the couple places around me with less than 200 people .... are those.. erm... villages?


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> Lol, so the couple places around me with less than 200 people .... are those.. erm... villages?


 

Rest stop.


----------



## Gingembre

Your Plump Princess said:


> Lol, so the couple places around me with less than 200 people .... are those.. erm... villages?



Hamlet! I live in a fairly small/average sized town and there's 40,000 of us. You Americans and all your space!


----------



## CastingPearls

Yeah I think we call places here on the east coast (US) with 200 people or less, Walmarts, supermarkets and movie theatres. lol


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm going to be just fine without you.

Your loss.


----------



## Lovelyone

I wonder if it's okay to become a happy spinster?


----------



## willowmoon

IC I really, really, REALLY suck when it comes to landing the plane on the Nintendo NES version of the game "Top Gun." I might land successfully maybe 1 out of every 10 times. Otherwise, it's crash and burn. :doh:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

The idea of anyone finding me sexually attractive is entirely unimaginable to me.

Only one person's ever done it in my life, and although I still see her, she hasn't been attracted to me in several months.

I'm probably ugly, but in denial about it. Either that, or there's some personality flaw that makes me reallly disgusting. 









Also, I;m drunk right now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Jack'n'Cola [the bottled drink] is delicious for being cheap.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I'm falling in love. I have never been so happy in my life. I genuinely enjoy every moment. It has been an amazing journey so far and it continues to get better and better! :wubu:



Update: He just told me that he loves me! <heart explodes> Happy girl is happy!


----------



## Lovelyone

That Guy You Met Once said:


> The idea of anyone finding me sexually attractive is entirely unimaginable to me.
> 
> *snipped*...
> 
> I'm probably ugly, but in denial about it. Either that, or there's some personality flaw that makes me reallly disgusting.



IC that at 44 (almost 45) years old, I have felt this way for most of my adult life.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I'm reallly not feeling going to work this morning. My sister asked me to come by and watch her kiddos last night so she could take her friend to the ER. They left to go there at 7:30 pm. She got home about 4:15 am. Exhausted, I am.


----------



## WVMountainrear

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Update: He just told me that he loves me! <heart explodes> Happy girl is happy!



I am so incredibly happy for you, M. :happy:


----------



## rellis10

IC I don't really want it to be my 23rd birthday in a couple of weeks... the thought is quite depressing.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, due to circumstances far beyond my control, I'm severely panicking!!!


Thank goodness for klonopin


----------



## CastingPearls

I dont want to relate all that I experience in my life to fear, grief, rejection and sorrow. I am tired of mourning the dead. They are buried. I will not sob on the graves of those who left, anymore. I want healing. I want to flourish. I want an ocean of pure bliss without a dirty tide of polluted abusive voices telling me Im undeserving, unworthy and above all, going to be abandoned and rejected because Im insignificant. I fight that tide every single day, but I see clear clean blue water on the horizon and know that its healing and wholeness and I will get there and I will be loved.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I confess I feel really lonely and unfulfilled lately. I hate that. I feel like I need a major life change, and fast...I'm just not sure how to go about doing that currently :sigh:


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am sick of my house waging war on me. Seriously two full containers of itty bits and pieces toppled over out of no where grrrrrrrr


----------



## penguin

IC that getting used to wearing arch supports in my shoes is uncomfortable and weird, but my feet feel so much better with them in, so I know they're doing something good. Without them, my feet hurt a LOT. I hope I'll adjust to them quickly.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am over the moon and excited!! Love that when life has been raining on your parade a little sunshine and opportunity come out of left field

IAC: I am very lucky to have awesome friends who buy me awesome pressies.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I hate and feel guilty when I don't visit this board and want to come and share a picture or a link of my recordings and haven't participated on here in a while. 

I don't want to be one of those people that just shows up to post pictures and get compliments and rep and never add anything to the board.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I hate and feel guilty when I don't visit this board and want to come and share a picture or a link of my recordings and haven't participated on here in a while.
> 
> I don't want to be one of those people that just shows up to post pictures and get compliments and rep and never add anything to the board.


Your 'Three Little Birds' gave you so much internet Karma that you should never have to worry about that, pal.

Give us what you got....


----------



## Inhibited

CAMellie said:


> I'm watching *National Geographic's Taboo: Fat *and IC that it's making me feel giddy to recognize some people from Dims on the show



This is on in Aus tonight.. am trying to stay awake for it as its on at 11:30pm


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I hate and feel guilty when I don't visit this board and want to come and share a picture or a link of my recordings and haven't participated on here in a while.
> 
> I don't want to be one of those people that just shows up to post pictures and get compliments and rep and never add anything to the board.



I'm kind of in the same boat right now. I just don't feel like engaging in conversation as much lately, and it sucks.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess this is the first time I have been in a relationship, where I don't worry I'm only liked for _one_ thing, because I know I'm liked for _all of me_.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that today I feel completely invisible. I start a conversation with someone and in the middle of the conversation they start watching t.v. They ignore me to the point of me asking a question and them not responding at all. Then they look at me and say, "What?" and don't even realize that I've asked a question until I say to them, "I just asked you a question about 3 minutes ago." and they say..."Oh, you did?" I enter a room, no one says hello. I am the most invisible person in the world today. Even my typing is invisible.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that today I feel completely invisible. I start a conversation with someone and in the middle of the conversation they start watching t.v. They ignore me to the point of me asking a question and them not responding at all. Then they look at me and say, "What?" and don't even realize that I've asked a question until I say to them, "I just asked you a question about 3 minutes ago." and they say..."Oh, you did?" I enter a room, no one says hello. I am the most invisible person in the world today. Even my typing is invisible.


 
I seeeeee you.


----------



## CleverBomb

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that today I feel completely invisible. I start a conversation with someone and in the middle of the conversation they start watching t.v. They ignore me to the point of me asking a question and them not responding at all. Then they look at me and say, "What?" and don't even realize that I've asked a question until I say to them, "I just asked you a question about 3 minutes ago." and they say..."Oh, you did?" I enter a room, no one says hello. I am the most invisible person in the world today. Even my typing is invisible.



IC that I have the odd feeling that I missed something. I wish I knew what it was, other than a sense that it was terribly important. 

 as a reply. 
 to the extent that it's actually a valid statement. 

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I feel so defeated and sad. There have been three houses that i liked enough to put an offer on.. One we were outbid on and the other two had repair issues we wouldn't get a loan for. There have been like three new listings under 200k this year. That's it! Nothing new to look at. I am about ready to give up. My fortune cookie laughed at me saying i would do well in real estate. That's like a little fork in the gut getting that fortune. I really hate living in this apartment, afraid that the management will enter our home without notice again. It's not a good feeling feeling unsafe in your own surroundings.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that today I feel completely invisible. I start a conversation with someone and in the middle of the conversation they start watching t.v. They ignore me to the point of me asking a question and them not responding at all. Then they look at me and say, "What?" and don't even realize that I've asked a question until I say to them, "I just asked you a question about 3 minutes ago." and they say..."Oh, you did?" I enter a room, no one says hello. I am the most invisible person in the world today. Even my typing is invisible.


This is every conversation I've ever had with my dad. Even when it's him who STARTED THE CONVERSATION to begin with. I feel you, sister.


----------



## Mishty

CastingPearls said:


> This is every conversation I've ever had with my dad. Even when it's him who STARTED THE CONVERSATION to begin with. I feel you, sister.



I'll third that, unless I'm bringing home his beer he doesn't even really notice me for the most part.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess I'm not only disappointed/sad right now, but I am utterly ashamed I let my head go to the clouds instead of staying grounded when it came to looking at our money and planning this shit out.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I hate overthinking comments. Instead, I'll just focus on all of the positive moments from this weekend and let one minor, meaningless comment slide off.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> IC I feel so defeated and sad. There have been three houses that i liked enough to put an offer on.. One we were outbid on and the other two had repair issues we wouldn't get a loan for. There have been like three new listings under 200k this year. That's it! Nothing new to look at. I am about ready to give up. My fortune cookie laughed at me saying i would do well in real estate. That's like a little fork in the gut getting that fortune. I really hate living in this apartment, afraid that the management will enter our home without notice again. It's not a good feeling feeling unsafe in your own surroundings.



Don't give up- it took many attempts and much looking to find my new place. You will end up in a happier place soon, I am sure


----------



## CarlaSixx

Normally I get a cold in January, if not December, and then don't get sick again for the rest of the winter season. But it seems that, this year, it all went down differently. I'm only sick now. It's February. And having a cold at this time of year is frikkin painful. 

I want to be all baby-like and have someone stroke my hair and make me a hot bowl of chicken soup, or a hot tea  Waaahhhhh.... 

Sucks to also not have the right meds.


----------



## Fat Brian

HottiMegan said:


> I really hate living in this apartment, afraid that the management will enter our home without notice again. It's not a good feeling feeling unsafe in your own surroundings.



If you have problems with the management coming in all the time when you aren't there change the locks. If they say anything tell them you lost your keys and wanted to make sure whoever had them couldn't come in your apartment. Keep the ones that where there when you moved in and put them back when you leave. If you make sure to be there when they say they need access like for filter changes and things they may never notice that their key doesn't work. I did this at the last apartment I lived in, they weren't thrilled about it but we had a good enough rent history that they didn't make a stink over it.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't give up- it took many attempts and much looking to find my new place. You will end up in a happier place soon, I am sure



I think we've seen too many House Hunter Episodes where they make it look easy- check out 3 houses, choose your favorite and it's YOURS, no problems with financing, etc ! What a bunch of BS - I like the show but it makes for unrealistic expectations. 

Hang in there!


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I think we've seen too many House Hunter Episodes where they make it look easy- check out 3 houses, choose your favorite and it's YOURS, no problems with financing, etc ! What a bunch of BS - I like the show but it makes for unrealistic expectations.
> 
> Hang in there!



I just read an article the other day about House Hunters. Normally, they chose people who are very far along in the buying process..many are already under contract and awaiting closing day. They find a realtor and show them the house they have under contract and 2 more..so yeah..it's completely unrealistic.

We had hell during our process, not with financing or anything, but with repairs, etc. But, it was very much worth it in the end


----------



## SMA413

IC I took myself out on a lovely date tonight. Movie and sushi with wine and dessert. Maybe if I play my cards right, I'll get lucky later...


----------



## Fat Brian

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I think we've seen too many House Hunter Episodes where they make it look easy- check out 3 houses, choose your favorite and it's YOURS, no problems with financing, etc ! What a bunch of BS - I like the show but it makes for unrealistic expectations.
> 
> Hang in there!





MisticalMisty said:


> I just read an article the other day about House Hunters. Normally, they chose people who are very far along in the buying process..many are already under contract and awaiting closing day. They find a realtor and show them the house they have under contract and 2 more..so yeah..it's completely unrealistic.
> 
> We had hell during our process, not with financing or anything, but with repairs, etc. But, it was very much worth it in the end



I know what you mean, I just signed on a mortgage Jan 31st. Chase Manhattan gave me a two handed anal exam, I've never jumped through so many hoops in my life. I bought a cheap house, I don't want to know what it would have been like if I had really spent some money.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am addicted to making boxes and playing with my new score board. Its like four strokes down a square of paper and 4 snips a little adhesive same for the top and like bam you havve a box its rather fun


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*IC I'm tired. *It's almost 6:30am and I need to be up _probably_ around 10am so that I can get ready to go run errands before playing musical dressers/re-arranging my brothers room and the "classroom" today for hours towards my next paycheck. 

Is sleep even worth it at this point? :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fat Brian said:


> I know what you mean, I just signed on a mortgage Jan 31st. Chase Manhattan gave me a two handed anal exam, I've never jumped through so many hoops in my life. I bought a cheap house, I don't want to know what it would have been like if I had really spent some money.



The only issue I had with our bank is that they left out the seller's assist in the original closing documents. I kept telling my husband that the numbers weren't adding up correctly. Finally, I got in touch with the loan officer and she was like..Oh..looks like I forgot. I was like..that's a $6,000 mistake lady. 

Congrats on your house  I guess you'll make your first payment next month. Have fun making it your own


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> Your 'Three Little Birds' gave you so much internet Karma that you should never have to worry about that, pal.
> 
> Give us what you got....



heh, thanks lady! and thanks for evryone else for the nice comments. ended up posting it in the random youtube link thread. 

IC I sometimes feel like I waited too long to start taking care of myself aesthetically. I have my exfoliaters, and my facial moisturizers, my lotions, my eye creams . . . but is it too late?!?!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My present from him came early and I seriously like, cried. I got the game AND a cute "Little Devil" bear AND BEST OF ALL, a sweater of his. 

Best valentines day presents EVER. 
(I had to get mine early cause I won't be home for it.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay--IC I sometimes feel like I waited too long to start taking care of myself aesthetically. I have my exfoliaters, and my facial moisturizers, my lotions, my eye creams . . . but is it too late?!?!


Oh get your head out of your ass. They put makeup on DEAD PEOPLE. It's never too late to be beautiful!!!:happy:


----------



## pegz

Oh get your head out of your ass. They put makeup on DEAD PEOPLE. It's never too late to be beautiful!!!:happy:[/QUOTE]

IC this made me laugh my ass off!!!


----------



## Saoirse

IC I went to his house kinda unexpectedly last night. He was in a mood and playing a video game, so I said Well I'm sleeping over whether we screw or not, and then I headed up to bed. I got him to join me in bed a little while later, but he said he just wanted to sleep which was fine by me... but he couldn't resist my womanly ways and I was on him and he was loving it. I had an itch and he was good about scratching it. Good boy!


----------



## imfree

pegz said:


> Oh get your head out of your ass. They put makeup on DEAD PEOPLE. It's never too late to be beautiful!!!:happy:
> 
> IC this made me laugh my ass off!!!



Uuuuhm...er...uuh...well, you have plenty of space down there, to put that magnificent quote in your "sig lines" area, just saying.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fat Brian said:


> If you have problems with the management coming in all the time when you aren't there change the locks. If they say anything tell them you lost your keys and wanted to make sure whoever had them couldn't come in your apartment. Keep the ones that where there when you moved in and put them back when you leave. If you make sure to be there when they say they need access like for filter changes and things they may never notice that their key doesn't work. I did this at the last apartment I lived in, they weren't thrilled about it but we had a good enough rent history that they didn't make a stink over it.



That's a good idea, it would give me peace of mind. I felt so violated to discover she'd been in the apartment while Alex and I were in our rooms sleeping. I woke up to hear her leaving. (i sleep sans clothes a lot so it was extra scary)



MisticalMisty said:


> I just read an article the other day about House Hunters. Normally, they chose people who are very far along in the buying process..many are already under contract and awaiting closing day. They find a realtor and show them the house they have under contract and 2 more..so yeah..it's completely unrealistic.
> 
> We had hell during our process, not with financing or anything, but with repairs, etc. But, it was very much worth it in the end



That is so messed up about the show!! When we were still in "just dreaming" mode, i'd watch those shows, envious of the people getting to live the dream. It sucks how much "reality" shows aren't really real. I feel duped. 

The house we put a bid on yesterday has all the inspections passed and on file so we don't have to pay for those. It's basically move in ready and that's awesome. Our loan officer said we're already pre-authorized for a loan, not just pre-qualified. So we have that going for us  It's a VA loan so we have to jump through a few hoops for it.


----------



## penguin

IC that I'll be fighting an uphill battle to be in a good mood and productive today. Too many nights with too little sleep has me feeing down, lonely and ready to hide from the world. I have too much to do today so I think I'll need to try to power up with some energy drinks and kick myself into gear. But really, I just want to sleep


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i love Max's teacher. Not in a lusty, inappropriate way but just a love of a really nice guy. He's helpful and available when we need him. He is also house hunting in the area we are for a similar house so we keep sharing our war stories. He's really great. He has helped us figure stuff out to help Max advance in his reading. He's just all around a super cool guy. Losing him as Max's teacher is my only regret in this whole move.


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like this today... 

View attachment 257197828689178913_NHq1EFeT_c.jpg


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am NOT looking forward to the roommate screening process. It's so hard to find someone who fits in well


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I just took a lovely OTC cocktail, and now I hope to sleep this cold away.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm really pissed off that people keep trying to place doubt in the minds of me and my mancreature because of distance. Distance is kinda the only thing keeping me from beating their nosey little faces in right now, so you'd think they'd be _thankful_ for it!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

A cute boy I have classes with gave me a free ticket to tonight's hockey game at school. I'm pretty sure it was so his kinda sorta girlfriend would come, but I figure the eye candy involved between cute boy and his brother makes it worth my while


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I've been feeling pretty good today, lol  I felt like I looked well put together, and felt pleased with myself and everything. It's rare, but I think people have been pretty responsive to it, and I hope I can continue feeling that way so I can continue getting the kind of response I like


----------



## AuntHen

IC I learned what *Okie Noodling* was today and although I would never want to do it, I would love to go to one of the festivals with my Dad. We love us some fried catfish!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

IC that I'm in no mental state to interact with anyone in any meaningful way, especially not when sex or relationships are involved.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My back hurts thanks to my client's not having a proper hospital bed at home. I was not designed to bend over for that long to bathe somebody in bed!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

The host and her boyfriend from my D&D group is inviting me to double with them tomorrow for a pre-V-day date. It's a blind on my end, so I'm a tad anxious...


----------



## pegz

IC I really like getting to know you...it's sorta "easy like Sunday morning"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC it's Monday and we're going to be in winter storm warnings tonight or whatever. Which is nothing for most of you, but sleet and ice, I do not like. We rarely ever get 'just snow' here. It's always some bs mix. Grr. Hoping it misses us.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think it will be taxis to and from the shops to post stuff, darn rain and lack of energy on up side sushi and hot chips and possibly a vanilla slice or some such to spoil myself for lunch and dinner on valentines day (after all someone needs to show me love for v day )


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I have to go to the doc's today to get papers signed basically saying that because of my weight, I can't do any of the jobs that people are hiring for. Fun times.

IAC I wish it was easy to tell the person I really want to be with that I want to be with them. It's this whole "he's out of my league" feeling.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I sometimes feel like life is playing a cruel joke on me with this house hunting/buying thing. I keep hearing a little voice in the back of my head saying that there's no way you'll get a house, you'll be stuck in this apartment for a while yet. I fear we're going to go through the process and the loan folks will say "nah, you're not worthy". 

IAC I wish i could go back to sleep for a few hours. I have a cough that interrupted my sleep a lot. I would go back to bed until 10 but have an appointment in a little bit to get a game plan going for Alex as far as figuring out if he's autistic or something on that spectrum.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I am a cesspit of negativity and irrational hate who will probably die alone at not that old of an age if I can't turn around. 

The therapy and St. John's Wort suppliments are only helping with that a little bit.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> IC I sometimes feel like life is playing a cruel joke on me with this house hunting/buying thing. I keep hearing a little voice in the back of my head saying that there's no way you'll get a house, you'll be stuck in this apartment for a while yet. I fear we're going to go through the process and the loan folks will say "nah, you're not worthy".
> 
> IAC I wish i could go back to sleep for a few hours. I have a cough that interrupted my sleep a lot. I would go back to bed until 10 but have an appointment in a little bit to get a game plan going for Alex as far as figuring out if he's autistic or something on that spectrum.


 
In all honesty, i've read about your struggle to buy a house and it seems like you've really only been searching for about 3 months. I realize it's disappointing and frustrating, but it hasn't been a long time. Your want is hard to control though. I would breathe a bit more and think that this is a sign that your perfect house is still not ready for you. Don't settle on something just because you're desperate to get out of your apartment. Breathe and look at it like an adventure.


----------



## Saoirse

Ummm... Ic I was high and I thought of a funny idea to do for the 14th... Im giving my friend's male Pit bull a lovenote and seductive photos from my little Chica. Hahaha I just dressed her up and took some pictures of her on a plush white blanket. Its gonna be fucking hilarious and my friend will love it! hahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Gingembre

Saoirse said:


> Ummm... Ic I was high and I thought of a funny idea to do for the 14th... Im giving my friend's male Pit bull a lovenote and seductive photos from my little Chica. Hahaha I just dressed her up and took some pictures of her on a plush white blanket. Its gonna be fucking hilarious and my friend will love it! hahahahaaaaaa



Hahahaha! I love this! :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm done being my best friends crutch. It's going to sting, but she made her choice and she has to live with that/him.


----------



## Gingembre

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm done being my best friends crutch. It's going to sting, but she made her choice and she has to live with that/him.



Honestly just read the first sentence of this as "I'm done doing my best friends crotch"...need to go to bed I think.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gingembre said:


> Honestly just read the first sentence of this as "I'm done doing my best friends crotch"...need to go to bed I think.


ROFLMAO. Yup! I'm done being my best friends _crotch_, I'm tired of getting into sticky situations with her!


----------



## AuntHen

IC that every few years I get *extremely *restless. A lot of my family is this way. We like to move, to travel, to change, to become better and/or different in some way. I feel it this year like *crazy*. I can't stay the same and the very first day of January showed me that I wasn't going to anyway. I guess we (me and my family) have a dislike for "stagnant water". I sometimes wonder if my ancestors were gypsies  Anyway, I can only sit still so long before I can't help but get going...


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I forgot it was V-Day when I woke up, and am rather annoyed at how much V-Day stuff is all over my Twitter and Facebook feeds. 

And while I could somewhat celebrate myself, I don't want to. I'm not pleased with my partnership, and I've decided not to celebrate it.


----------



## luscious_lulu

IC that I've been avoiding this place because a certain nut bar/psychopath has been posting.


----------



## Surlysomething

luscious_lulu said:


> IC that I've been avoiding this place because a certain nut bar/psychopath has been posting.


 

Just one?

Block'em!


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I am a cesspit of negativity and irrational hate who will probably die alone at not that old of an age if I can't turn around.
> 
> The therapy and St. John's Wort suppliments are only helping with that a little bit.



Cheer up!


(I know how you feel.)


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

IC that I want to go to buy a paintball gun for no good reason and shoot at some stuff for fun.


----------



## vardon_grip

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I am a cesspit of negativity and irrational hate who will probably die alone at not that old of an age if I can't turn around.
> 
> The therapy and St. John's Wort suppliments are only helping with that a little bit.



You're in good company at Dimensions.


----------



## rellis10

IC I just want today and tonight to be over.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> IC that every few years I get *extremely *restless. A lot of my family is this way. We like to move, to travel, to change, to become better and/or different in some way. I feel it this year like *crazy*. I can't stay the same and the very first day of January showed me that I wasn't going to anyway. I guess we (me and my family) have a dislike for "stagnant water". I sometimes wonder if my ancestors were gypsies  Anyway, I can only sit still so long before I can't help but get going...


YES! I am the SAME WAY! I always thought I was just weird.


----------



## HottiMegan

fat9276 said:


> IC that every few years I get *extremely *restless. A lot of my family is this way. We like to move, to travel, to change, to become better and/or different in some way. I feel it this year like *crazy*. I can't stay the same and the very first day of January showed me that I wasn't going to anyway. I guess we (me and my family) have a dislike for "stagnant water". I sometimes wonder if my ancestors were gypsies  Anyway, I can only sit still so long before I can't help but get going...





BigBeautifulMe said:


> YES! I am the SAME WAY! I always thought I was just weird.



I can totally relate!

Growing up, we moved every 4 years. So at the 3-4 years mark of living somewhere, i get a really bad need to move. I didn't have the finances to move out of this place until now and I've lived here 10 years so i'm so glad to be moving in a couple months  (I wound up totally rearranging the apartment when i couldn't move at the 4 year mark here..) I think my family is a nomadic bunch. My parents have moved like 5 or 6 times since I left home at 18. This is the 4th place I've lived since moving away from home. It's weird thinking of this house we're buying as something the kids will grow up in for the rest of their childhood!


----------



## Saoirse

Gingembre said:


> Hahahaha! I love this! :bow:



Total hit! My friend got loved it! He put the card on his fridge and wants to put the pictures on the wall by his dogs food bowl. They look so cute together!


----------



## Mishty

IC I'm losin' my freaking mind over my dramatic ex and her shit. I'm going to eat away the blues and watch movies that make me cry.


----------



## Proner

IC that this month might be hard to go to work now that I know I'll have to leave it at the end of the month...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I fell asleep in a recliner in my livingroom last night after eating my midnight snack. Why must decent sleep be such a god damn impossible quest?

I also confess I hate that the pink is coming out of my hair and now the crown of my scalp is all my regular hair color. It's killing me, and I want to dye it blue already ( I even have the money! ) but I can't because my hair is already straw-like after I shampoo it so now I _have_ to take it easy. UGHNGS. [/Insert Nigel Thornberry Noises]


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I fell asleep in a recliner in my livingroom last night after eating my midnight snack. Why must decent sleep be such a god damn impossible quest?
> 
> I also confess I hate that the pink is coming out of my hair and now the crown of my scalp is all my regular hair color. It's killing me, and I want to dye it blue already ( I even have the money! ) but I can't because my hair is already straw-like after I shampoo it so now I _have_ to take it easy. UGHNGS. [/Insert Nigel Thornberry Noises]




grab your conditioner, when you next shower, wash your hair with your shampoo then leave the conditioner in and wrap your head in cling wrap or a shower cap then rinse it out half an hour later, it makes your hair lovely and soft and such again


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC imdrunkwooooo


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I was the tipsiest I've ever been tonight. 

11 jello shots made with tequila, 3 with rum, and 4 big glasses of whop/"Mardi Gras Punch". 

I stumbled, I got huggy, slurry, but it was fun as fuck! 

IC this was the best night out with my ladies ever. 

IC Jello shots were $1 and Punch was $2 ... I went in with $12, how the fuck did I get all that shit?


----------



## Mathias

IC that laying in bed all morning and watching old Recess episodes on my iPhone is the best hangover cure ever. :happy:


----------



## mango

*IC I regret not reporting an improper relationship between a teacher and a girl in my year during my final years of high school (1992-1993).

There was nothing untoward in the relationship. Both the male sports teacher and the girl - a friend of mine who, although aged 16-18 was mature beyond her years, seemed happy together. It's also been a very VERY long time and I haven't really thought about it much. The relationship was common knowledge among friends of the girl at the school (of which I was one).

The teacher was a sports coach and an ex-collegian from a few years earlier. From my personal experiences with him, I believed he was a crappy cricket coach who gave poor instruction and, in my opinion, a bit of a dickhead too.

I could've done a number of things. I've occasionally thought about it and joked to myself that I could've blackmailed this guy to get me a place on the school's A-side cricket team. But I knew I was a crappy bowler (B-team "reject") and furthermore, this idea didn't occur to me until years later.

More recently, I regret not going to the school administration & principal to report what I knew. I could have demanded his resignation on the information I had. Again, this line of thought only came to me well after the events took place.

AFAIK, the teacher in question and the girl broke off the relationship at some point shortly around graduation (although I wasn't really keeping tabs on it). And I believe he has moved on from the College and is now married with kids. I lost touch with the girl a few years after high school. 

*


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I really want to make this for Alex's 4th birthday in August: http://www.atouchofarkansas.com/p/fire-truck-bed.html

I just don't know if we'll have the funds to do it with buying the house, appliances and the move.. I think he'd love a bed like this and his bedroom is a good size to support such a bed..


----------



## Sweet Tooth

IC I was thinking, for the first time in 5 years of some serious ups and downs, I'm actually pretty happy and content. In the effort to analyze and be honest [even with myself], though, I started thinking about the things I'm dissatisfied with in my life or things I'd like to improve. And I think I talked myself out of feeling pretty happy and content. :doh:

But, really, compared to where I was a year ago, 2 years ago, 5 years ago... I'm doing pretty good. Less letting others determine and define my happiness and contentment for me. Less letting others have a say in what they think my life should be like. Less of accepting dysfunctional crap. More of what I truly want. More of what gives me meaning. More love for the people in my life right now. My life might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I'm pretty good with it. :happy:


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> IC I really want to make this for Alex's 4th birthday in August: http://www.atouchofarkansas.com/p/fire-truck-bed.html
> 
> I just don't know if we'll have the funds to do it with buying the house, appliances and the move.. I think he'd love a bed like this and his bedroom is a good size to support such a bed..



That is AWESOME. I know I'd love for Amie to have a theme bed like that, but I'm in a rental and broke, so that's not happening yet.


----------



## Surlysomething

mango said:


> *IC I regret not reporting an improper relationship between a teacher and a girl in my year during my final years of high school (1992-1993).
> 
> There was nothing untoward in the relationship. Both the male sports teacher and the girl - a friend of mine who, although aged 16-18 was mature beyond her years, seemed happy together. It's also been a very VERY long time and I haven't really thought about it much. The relationship was common knowledge among friends of the girl at the school (of which I was one).
> 
> The teacher was a sports coach and an ex-collegian from a few years earlier. From my personal experiences with him, I believed he was a crappy cricket coach who gave poor instruction and, in my opinion, a bit of a dickhead too.
> 
> I could've done a number of things. I've occasionally thought about it and joked to myself that I could've blackmailed this guy to get me a place on the school's A-side cricket team. But I knew I was a crappy bowler (B-team "reject") and furthermore, this idea didn't occur to me until years later.
> 
> More recently, I regret not going to the school administration & principal to report what I knew. I could have demanded his resignation on the information I had. Again, this line of thought only came to me well after the events took place.
> 
> AFAIK, the teacher in question and the girl broke off the relationship at some point shortly around graduation (although I wasn't really keeping tabs on it). And I believe he has moved on from the College and is now married with kids. I lost touch with the girl a few years after high school.
> 
> *




It's weird how those things stick with us forever.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I've made plans to take a luxury cruise when I graduate. IAC that I'm looking into working on a cruise line as a possible career. Not sure what I'd do just yet, but I think I'll wait until I take the cruise so I could see firsthand what positions I'd be good at. It's a big relief that I've got a plan post college. :happy:


----------



## penguin

IC I was dancing around the lounge room to Milkshake by Kelis just before. I'm sure I looked somewhat silly, but my wobbly bits were wobbling in fun ways.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

IC im very sad tonight. Just found out my grandpa passed away. I feel very guilty, I've only had him in my life the past 6 years and I feel like I should have made more of an effort to see him, to bond with him. I wish I was able to spend more time with him, but him being in Florida didn't make it very easy. I just feel a ton of guilt.  I hope he did know I loved him.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm super tired tonight. Max woke me up at midnight and 4am last night with his sick. I'm hoping to get a good night sleep tonight. He's staying home tomorrow so i can sleep in a little.


----------



## Mishty

IC It's 4:48 am and I'm not even remotely sleepy.

At this point, sleeping seems like something I *used* to enjoy. :huh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

4 hours of sleep. Elevenjillion things I need to do today.

Oye.

I see myself being snappy with everyone.


----------



## rellis10

IC I feel like crap right now. 

I had an interview last Friday for a job I didn't even apply for. A place I applied to said they could forward my CV to two other companies with similar vacancies, but one was a little too far out for me to travel to and I passed on that while accepting the other.... lo and behold a week later I was offered an interview for the job I HADNT gone for.

So Friday rolled around, I went to the interview figuring a little more experience couldnt hurt. It went so-so as far as I was concerned and earlier this week I got a call saying I didn't get the job.... all as expected, untill today.

We got a call while I was out, apparently their first choice passed on the job and they offered it to me. It's an apprenticeship meaning the wage sucks big time, the travel alone would soak up HALF of that wage and I'd end up worse off than if I stayed on Jobseekers. Never mind the god awful time it would take just to get in to work.

So... I had to reject the offer. And now I feel guilty as hell and like a total failure, knowing everyone else I tell will shake their heads and tut that I said no to a job and not see that I didn't have much of an option... at least in my opinion.


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> IC I feel like crap right now.
> 
> I had an interview last Friday for a job I didn't even apply for. A place I applied to said they could forward my CV to two other companies with similar vacancies, but one was a little too far out for me to travel to and I passed on that while accepting the other.... lo and behold a week later I was offered an interview for the job I HADNT gone for.
> 
> So Friday rolled around, I went to the interview figuring a little more experience couldnt hurt. It went so-so as far as I was concerned and earlier this week I got a call saying I didn't get the job.... all as expected, untill today.
> 
> We got a call while I was out, apparently their first choice passed on the job and they offered it to me. It's an apprenticeship meaning the wage sucks big time, the travel alone would soak up HALF of that wage and I'd end up worse off than if I stayed on Jobseekers. Never mind the god awful time it would take just to get in to work.
> 
> So... I had to reject the offer. And now I feel guilty as hell and like a total failure, knowing everyone else I tell will shake their heads and tut that I said no to a job and not see that I didn't have much of an option... at least in my opinion.





I can relate to that. Lots of hugs Rick something will turn up sooner or later keep your chin up. Perhaps look into a course of some sort in the meantime?


----------



## imaginarydiva21

rellis10 said:


> I'd end up worse off than if I stayed on Jobseekers. Never mind the god awful time it would take just to get in to work.
> .



i can so relate to this i doing crappy hours at work latley as the nursery i work in has been quiet have gone down from doing 55 hours a week too on average about 10 a week(sometimes less) and becuase im studying part time to better myself and get a more permenant job i can get no help at all with anything yet i still have to pay for things liek someone would in full time employment not saying you but i can see why alot of people choose not to work in this country especially when your rewarded more for not working 

Keep looking hope you find somthing soon


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC its 1.22am i have to do some corsework but am feeling tired ...oh what to do


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> I can relate to that. Lots of hugs Rick something will turn up sooner or later keep your chin up. Perhaps look into a course of some sort in the meantime?





imaginarydiva21 said:


> i can so relate to this i doing crappy hours at work latley as the nursery i work in has been quiet have gone down from doing 55 hours a week too on average about 10 a week(sometimes less) and becuase im studying part time to better myself and get a more permenant job i can get no help at all with anything yet i still have to pay for things liek someone would in full time employment not saying you but i can see why alot of people choose not to work in this country especially when your rewarded more for not working
> 
> Keep looking hope you find somthing soon



Thanks both of you, it means a lot to have that support. And, as it happens, I also had a meeting today to arrange a short Sales and Marketing course, it's not much but it's something to add to the cv when I pass.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

i think thats why even tho im not gettin many hours im sticking in my job so it looks good on my cv etc plus when im level 3 qualified it will be so much easier to go for jobs in childcare ...


----------



## rellis10

imaginarydiva21 said:


> i think thats why even tho im not gettin many hours im sticking in my job so it looks good on my cv etc plus when im level 3 qualified it will be so much easier to go for jobs in childcare ...



Indeed, they always say it's easier to find a job when you have a job.


----------



## NewfieGal

IC for the first time in a long time I am having a down day... don't have to many so when I do it throws me off... I work hard but play little cause there is nothing or no one here to do things with... ugh now I am a complainer on top of it... hope I can sleep off the funk


----------



## AuntHen

IC Portlandia is hilarious!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fallenangel2904 said:


> IC im very sad tonight. Just found out my grandpa passed away. I feel very guilty, I've only had him in my life the past 6 years and I feel like I should have made more of an effort to see him, to bond with him. I wish I was able to spend more time with him, but him being in Florida didn't make it very easy. I just feel a ton of guilt.  I hope he did know I loved him.



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I will not be able to be assed dating again for a very, very long time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC NOW I don't know if I'll be able to make my hair appointment due to allergies brought on early by the warmer temps. (Ragweed, Pollen)

:doh: I wish my body would make up its mind and I could find an allergy med that would work for once!


----------



## SMA413

IC that the best feeling ever = freshly shaven legs (after not shaving for 2 weeks....) + lotion + freshly washed sheets + new batteries......


best way to end a long day at work


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC im glad its the weekend and i have no work for 2 days


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't know how many times I can repeat the same thing.

It's heartbreaking and disappointing. 
And mind-boggling. Truly fucking mindblowing.


----------



## HottiMegan

I..C..I'm...so..bored...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My dinner consisted of 3 pieces of pecan pie, because my friends boyfriend is a moron and completely undercooked the chicken legs. Like. raw as fuck on the inside undercooked. I ate a whole one before realizing.


----------



## jdsumm

IC...I have been very excited but right now am EXTREMELY nervous. This coming week I start going to school (online) carrying a full time load while still working full time. I am 46 and only have about one semester of courses that transfered at this point so I am basically starting over toward obtaining my bachelors degree so really can't do it at a part time pace if i want to have time to utilize the degree before retirement age. I know I can do it, I am just in freak out mode at the moment thinking about managing my time for the next 4 years.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I feel like an ass for posting negativity on my Facebook, but sometimes life catches up with you. I'm still keeping the worst of it hidden from everyone, but it doesn't help. I need somewhere to vent, even the smallest bit, and since I don't have someone in person to vent to, I try on my Facebook. Especially when a feeling suddenly overwhelms me and I need to get it out right away or I'll go into full blown panic attack mode. 

I know it pisses people off, but for me, it's better to have that small place to go than to end up in the psych ward of my local hospital, or even worse, dead. 

Sounds a lil extreme but trust me, it isn't.

I just want to feel better and have something to hope for.


----------



## Surlysomething

He's my heart. 

But i'm doing my very best to let go...





he already has.


----------



## Takeshi

IC that living in a 2 bedroom apartment by myself can be somewhat...lonely....aside from going to Old Chicago and drinking a few brews with my bros and friends after work and keeping myself occupied. lol *sigh*


----------



## AuntHen

IC that although it is not perfect, I will always like Dims because...

1) I met the most *amazing *boy here over two years ago and a friendship grew into the most *wonderful *love I have ever known. 
Annnnd everyone knows I could go on and on about that :happy:

2) I have met so many other cool people here.

3) I came to terms with a lot of body hatred. It actually helped me learn to love my body.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC My dinner consisted of 3 pieces of pecan pie, because my friends boyfriend is a moron and completely undercooked the chicken legs. Like. raw as fuck on the inside undercooked. I ate a whole one before realizing.




This reminds me of a cook out at my brother's place many years ago. We pointed out to him that the chicken was still pink near the bone because he hadn't boiled it first. He proceeded to eat the top part of his piece and proclaimed that it might be raw but it was still good. 

He has never been permitted to play Chef Hell for the family since then...... :blink: :doh:


----------



## penguin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He proceeded to eat the top part of his piece and proclaimed that it might be raw but it was still good.



No idea why, but I read that as "He proceeded to eat the top part of his penis" instead. That'd be a big reason why he wouldn't be invited back to cook, for sure.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am at the end of my rope. I need a vacation. Max in the hospital last week got me and Alex sick. I'm doing better but Alex took a turn last night and was throwing up a lot. He was sobbing in bed about midnight covered in it. It took us an hour to clean him up and calm him down. this morning i go in to wake Max up for school and he's curled up on the wrong side of his bed not using his pillow and his hair was crusty. Ugh. we've had nonstop sickness all month. I am so tired of it all!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

penguin said:


> No idea why, but I read that as "He proceeded to eat the top part of his penis" instead. That'd be a big reason why he wouldn't be invited back to cook, for sure.


Now there's a once in a lifetime performance! !!! 


IC I'm about to go wear myself out shoveling super-saturated snow/slush from my driveway and sidewalk. It makes me wanna procrastinate, Phooey!


----------



## Linda

IC I WAS really looking forward to tomorrow night.


----------



## pegz

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am at the end of my rope. I need a vacation. Max in the hospital last week got me and Alex sick. I'm doing better but Alex took a turn last night and was throwing up a lot. He was sobbing in bed about midnight covered in it. It took us an hour to clean him up and calm him down. this morning i go in to wake Max up for school and he's curled up on the wrong side of his bed not using his pillow and his hair was crusty. Ugh. we've had nonstop sickness all month. I am so tired of it all!



So sorry to hear all this... I hope things turn around for the better soon for you and your family. Hang in there!


----------



## Surlysomething

The women on Survivor this year are seriously about as smart as a bag of hammers. Wait, so are the men.

Ugh.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I let someone from my past who hurt me back into my life again. And already I feel like it's going to be the same shit all over again. And I just keep thinking "why? Why are you doing this when you know he doesn't care about you?" But I'm so lonely lately that I did the stupid thing. Shit. I'm already hurting because I made a stupid decision.


----------



## Saoirse

IC that years and years ago, when I posted as GWARrior, I said in a heated thread that my mom was dead. Well, she's not and never has been.

And while I don't ever wish she was, I am incredibly pissed off and hurt by her.

You see my parents have been married for almost 27 years. They met and married in Connecticut, both having been married once before and both having a son from the previous marriages (so I have 2 half brothers). Not too long after getting married, they had me. They both wanted a girl and were very happy to have one.  

When I was 4, we moved up to Western Massachusetts. We have 5 acres of mostly woods. Our house is a beautiful, yet small and simple, cabin that my dad built almost completely by himself. He designed everything. He spent every weekend for for a few years making the two hour drive from our apartment in CT to our land in MA. Once and a while he would have a friend help out (like the electrician that did all the wiring and such), but it was very much his own project. We've lived here for 21 years.

A few weeks ago, they tell me that their marriage is over. Mom's just not in love with Dad anymore (or maybe never was). And yet, we still live together in our cute little house. Its like I have to tiptoe around them. Anything can send someone into a crying fit, even me. I cant figure out why, after 27 years of a happy marriage, raising kids and building and paying off their dream home... what more could she possibly want? Why the hell has she just been waiting for something better to come along?

Mom has always told me that my father is an incredible man. Kind, level headed, hard working, loving.... and that I'd be very lucky to be with a man like him. He's part of a rare breed, my father.

Well now what? She doesnt even want him.


----------



## Saoirse

and now my period os 3 days late. wtf!


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm about ready to explode with anticipation, call back already job peoples!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that my self-confidence is taking a beating. =/


----------



## Gingembre

IC that I have an interview tomorrow for a job I reaaalllllly want, however, they're interviewing 10 people and 1 of those is a referral from someone who already works there. I'm prepared and trying to stay optimistic, but I have a feeling the internal recommendation is going to get it, regardless of who the other 9 of us are. Le sigh.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that it really irks me when someone posts in a thread where they clearly don't belong in order to try and score a cheap laugh.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I broke down on the bus tonight. Not in that ugly loud sobbing way, but in that quiet, heartbroken, but wishing I could scream and be loud kind of way. 

Why did I let it happen AGAIN?!

Shit... I was so close to being over it, too.


----------



## Linda

IC that even though life is wonderful I still get lonely from time to time and have to remind myself not to make those "lonely phone calls" that I will only regret later on.


----------



## Dromond

IC I'm listening to Bang Tango. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am now ill with Alex's stomach bug. I HATE barfing more than anything! My brother is coming up for a visit this weekend. I gotta get better!!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I think my sister is just using us as someplace to live while she runs around and does her "thing"...and I am NOT having it! This sure as fuck is NOT The Melanie & Adrian Hotel!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I still can't find my camera and it's making me _pissed as fuck_.


----------



## Linda

IC that I am more confused then ever. I think it's a constant state for me.


----------



## willowmoon

IC I am worried about my parents out there in Alabama, one of the tornadoes touched down around 3 miles from where they live.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I was seriously hoping he'd join me at my friends' stag  

I feel so let down, and yet... I should be used to this by now. When did he ever do what he said he would?


----------



## rellis10

IC watching parents trying to figure out text speak is like watching an antelope trying to peel a banana.


----------



## Captain Save

I confess to feeling both a little self-conscious at my antlers as well as elation that I'm not the only text challenged person in the world.

Thanks, rellis!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm a little nervous. In an hour, I'll be off to my first bar outing where I have to remain sober. That's never happened before and it's tough to deal with as someone with an alcohol addiction. I know my friends will help out, but there's only so much they can do.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I stayed sober... mainly because coolers suck, lol. But it was good for me to stay sober. I still had fun! Well... not too much fun cuz I didn't know many people there, but at least the non-drinking didn't stop me


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> IC I am worried about my parents out there in Alabama, one of the tornadoes touched down around 3 miles from where they live.



All is well with my parents, I got a call from them late Friday night! :whew:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am ready for life to resume its normal course. The entire month of February there was someone sick. We each took our turns. Last week we were all hit with a terrible stomach bug. Then our beloved aunt died. 
I just want life to run its course this week with no more hitches! 
Its not surprising how really, super tired i am. I slept for almost 12 hours last night.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I need to confess that my latest bout with personal ads is making me unattractively cynical. And sad. Personal ads being a goofy exercise 90% of the time anyhow, but--still. Good reasons to stop with them for a while.

Latest communique was from another closet case (seriously, does Ashley Madison know just how often this happens?). He was less overt than some, but the bottom line, however obfuscated, was still: skinny wife at home, fatty-fucking on the side. 

Honestly, even in a _genuinely_ open, carefully-negotiated polyamorous relationship, that configuration (skinny primary partner, fatties for everything else) makes me a little ill. More than cheating does, actually, in a weird way. Because most of the time they are so matter-of-factly resigned to their (unspoken--unseen, sometimes) prejudices, like, well, of course I wouldn't marry a fat woman. We all understand that. At least a crazy cheatin closet case is still having a reaction to it all.

See? Cynical. I'm takin a break. Closet cases hurt my feelings.

Imma go watch polar bear videos.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC im confused and these lyrics sum how i feel up :doh: 

_*And since you never notice
The way that we belong
I'll say it in a love song

And sing it until the day you're holding me
I've wanted you so long but on and on you get me wrong
I more then adore you but since you never seem to see*_


----------



## SMA413

IC that I don't feel guilty... and that worries me.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that there shouldn't be such a thing as TOO much sleep! I took a sleep aid last night because nerves and worry have been making me not sleep well. So i slept from 11-740 and then 830-10 (i go back to bed until alex wakes up). I am regretting that extra hour and a half but sleep is so great!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC i shouldnt of got soooo drunk then i wouldnt of fallen down stairs and hurt my neck at the weekend  went to get it checked not fractured but have relly strained it


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC I haven't seen Bieber Hair in two weeks because of work and school crap. I'm highly annoyed.


----------



## penguin

IC I'm finding the idea of doing paysite modelling quite appealing.


----------



## Linda

IC I had the best dream last night. I woke up out of breath and the sheets were on the floor.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm seriously contemplating acting like a bimbo, the way my friends do, and see if it gets me the same reaction they do. Or see if they hate it. It might give them a dose of their own medicine. 

Too bad my hair isn't long. That would be the icing on the cake to make my complete bimbo look.

Not caling long haired ladies a bimbo... but just saying that you can't make yourself look like Snooki with 8" long hair. Not even if you add in extensions.


----------



## Aust99

Don't be hating on Snookie!!! Lol




IC I am starting to stress about my work despite everyone's reassurances my contract will continue. It's hard not to think the worst case scenario will happen. Need de-stress ideas, and a mouth guard at night. Lol. Damned teeth grinding due to stress


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I'm having a diet Mt. Dew for breakfast. It's so yummy. I haven't had Mt. Dew in a very long time.. soda for that matter!


----------



## SMA413

IC that I have had ZERO motivation to do anything productive in the last few weeks. I have clean laundry piled up that needs to be put away (... at least it's clean) and a sink full of dishes. I just feel so lethargic. I want to start going to the gym again... but I have no energy or motivation.


I'm not a fan of this feeling.


----------



## jayduhgr8

IC being single has taught me more about myself than I could have ever imagined and yet I still feel very empty because no one feels that I am special enough to be with.


----------



## pegz

I NEED A HUG


----------



## penguin

IC that lunch today consisted of Nutella and a spoon.


----------



## SMA413

penguin said:


> IC that lunch today consisted of Nutella and a spoon.



IC that dinner was wine and a Snickers bar. I'm glad we're such responsible adults.


----------



## penguin

SMA413 said:


> IC that dinner was wine and a Snickers bar. I'm glad we're such responsible adults.



Wine would go down well right now, but since I have to go get the kid from school soon, it's not something I'll have just yet. Later tonight for sure, though.


----------



## Captain Save

penguin said:


> IC that lunch today consisted of Nutella and a spoon.





SMA413 said:


> IC that dinner was wine and a Snickers bar. I'm glad we're such responsible adults.



IC that as a result of these posts, I feel SO much better about having Ben and Jerry's for dinner last night that I think I'll do it again tonight. I'm having espresso with chocolate wine for my tasty beverage since my red wine is gone already.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm feeling very sad. 

I have so much I want to say and get off my chest, and I only trust him. BUT... I feel like running to him would be bothering him... and I don't want him to leave me again.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am totally smitted with MAD MEN...just started watching it last week, and starting 2nd season tonite!!!*


----------



## Gingembre

IC that I still think about him every single day...and when I do it makes me me feel sick because I miss him so much.


----------



## SMA413

IC that I have a serious case of wanderlust right now. My coworker was just telling me about her trip to Costa Rica last week and how she's going to FL next week and then friggin HAWAII the week after that. I'm so friggin jealous I'm surprised my skin isn't green yet. Actually, I noticed the other day that my legs were quite pasty, which planted the seed of wanderlust. 

I just want a vacation.


----------



## Lovelyone

Captain Save said:


> IC that as a result of these posts, I feel SO much better about having Ben and Jerry's for dinner last night that I think I'll do it again tonight. I'm having espresso with chocolate wine for my tasty beverage since my red wine is gone already.



Must've been a junk food day for everyone. My dinner consisted of a bag of microwave popcorn.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that my Mom Jan's passing hurts far worse than I expected


----------



## Linda

CAMellie said:


> IC that my Mom Jan's passing hurts far worse than I expected




(((((hugs)))))


----------



## mel

it's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! outside today and I just cant seem to get motivated to do anything. argh!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC That while I'm happy that they're calling for lower to mid 70's in the next 10 days. I'm also concerned as fuck that this spring warm up is going to lead to another tornadic spring. My grandmother can't get my moms dog in the basement and she sits AT THE TOP OF THE BASEMENT STAIRS, I told her flat out "If they put you in a tornado watch, please come pick me up. " and _thankfully_ she agreed and was like "Most definitely, I'll need you here I can't get him (The dog) and her (her cat) down in the basement" 

I'm the tornado prepared specialist for my family and friends, I swear to bob. When we're in a tornado warning, I call like everyone I know and I'm like "Where are you? We're in a warning, get inside. NO EXCUSES." because none of my friends have TV or listen to the Radio.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I really want to move away. This place is so incredibly dull and lifeless at times.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC That while I'm happy that they're calling for lower to mid 70's in the next 10 days. I'm also concerned as fuck that this spring warm up is going to lead to another tornadic spring. My grandmother can't get my moms dog in the basement and she sits AT THE TOP OF THE BASEMENT STAIRS, I told her flat out "If they put you in a tornado watch, please come pick me up. " and _thankfully_ she agreed and was like "Most definitely, I'll need you here I can't get him (The dog) and her (her cat) down in the basement"
> 
> I'm the tornado prepared specialist for my family and friends, I swear to bob. When we're in a tornado warning, I call like everyone I know and I'm like "Where are you? We're in a warning, get inside. NO EXCUSES." because none of my friends have TV or listen to the Radio.



Doesn't your town have tornado sirens? When i lived in Texas we had them and only heard them a few times but boy was that scary!



IC that i'm trying to stay up with the hubs for the time change but i don't think i'll make it. He's on call and has to reset the servers at the hospital remotely and i'm getting awfully tired.


----------



## penguin

IC I had too much pizza tonight and now I feel sick


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that my mind is doing this right now...KHO*&I&TUYHVBVBFRR$#^$HGFNBNO)(*!!! 
I don't know how to put into words the feelings I am having.


----------



## Dromond

IC I need at least a gallon of caffeine. Intravenously.


----------



## Linda

I confess I love shopping online.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I have decided to try to move across the country later this year. I'm done with Pennsylvania weather, I'm done with rampant social conservativism, I'm done with feeling uprooted. Portland, here I come.


----------



## Gingembre

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I have decided to try to move across the country later this year. I'm done with Pennsylvania weather, I'm done with rampant social conservativism, I'm done with feeling uprooted. Portland, here I come.



Ooooh, exciting!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I have decided to try to move across the country later this year. I'm done with Pennsylvania weather, I'm done with rampant social conservativism, I'm done with feeling uprooted. Portland, here I come.



Come West! Portland is wonderful!!!!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, less than a week into the roommate "experiment" with my sister, it is sooooo fucking over!


----------



## CleverBomb

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I have decided to try to move across the country later this year. I'm done with Pennsylvania weather, I'm done with rampant social conservativism, I'm done with feeling uprooted. Portland, here I come.


I hope it goes well for you -- and I think it will.

-Rusty


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I really just want to curl up, watch Doctor Who and veg, but I have a test tomorrow. sigh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I have decided to try to move across the country later this year. I'm done with Pennsylvania weather, I'm done with rampant social conservativism, I'm done with feeling uprooted. Portland, here I come.



I think you're well-suited to Portland, Leishy. I've been there a few times now and I love it. I've been feeling the need to go west lately myself - but to somewhere warmer. lol


----------



## rellis10

Job interview numero uno of the week tomorrow and I confess I'm not feeling nervous at all going into this one. That'll probably change in the morning but we'll see, lol.


----------



## HottiMegan

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I have decided to try to move across the country later this year. I'm done with Pennsylvania weather, I'm done with rampant social conservativism, I'm done with feeling uprooted. Portland, here I come.



Good luck with your move. I've driven through Portland many ah times on the way to Idaho to see my brother. It's a great city. We've toyed with the idea of moving up there


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC im stressed i have 2 months to finish of my corsework for my level 3 in childcare and i have over 50% to do ahhhhhhhhh i know it all its just getting it from my head to the paper hmmph:doh:


----------



## rellis10

IC I WAS that big dude humming or air-guitarring classic rock guitar riffs at the bus stop this morning and afternoon.... and IC that I was also the guy trying to score a three pointer with a Pepsi bottle into a bin at the bus station. I was bored with nothing better to do for long periods, please don't think I'm insane if you saw me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel disconnected from a lot of things, lately. I don't really know why, either.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I freakin' hate my stepfather. He doesn't have enough brain cells to find his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that although this was meant to be an insult, I find it a most wonderful compliment. Yay for fat people!!


----------



## SMA413

IC that I decided to kick myself in the ass to get into gear. I went out to Target and bought a balance ball with bands and a Jillian Michaels workout DVD. The balance ball came with a 25 minute pilates-type work out. I made it through about 99% of that one. I realized I need to get a mat because my hardwood floors are torture on my lower back. Feeling pretty good, I decided to pop in the Jillian Michaels DVD "Extreme Shed and Shred".



Holy fucking shit. I barely made it through her "warm up". FFFFUUUUUUUU.


But ya know what? When I eventually make it through the level one AND level two workouts, I'll be fucking proud of myself.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I've been trying to eat healthier lately but all that went out the window the last two days. I got a reminder yesterday that it was "Meatless Monday". I didn't eat any meat but I did eat chocolate, chips and pie. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm having a pretty shitty emotional day today. I'm just gonna stay curled up in bed with the remote, the laptop, and a book.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that the time change is kicking my ass. I'm used to going to sleep about midnight.. so now it's 1am. I have to get up at 7:30 to get max out the door. Usually I get to go back to sleep until 9 or 10 but Alex has decided getting up earlier is fun.. i'm so tired!! Immo go to sleep with a little helper tonight!


----------



## penguin

IC I'm extremely happy that the walk up to school took only a few minutes longer than the walk home. It's mostly uphill, and last time I did it my back protested greatly. Being able to walk my daughter to and from school all the way, instead of getting the bus for half the trip, will be very good for both of us. I'm just so pleased that I felt so good during and after the walk today!


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> IC I'm extremely happy that the walk up to school took only a few minutes longer than the walk home. It's mostly uphill, and last time I did it my back protested greatly. Being able to walk my daughter to and from school all the way, instead of getting the bus for half the trip, will be very good for both of us. I'm just so pleased that I felt so good during and after the walk today!



Yay! that is great 


IC I feel all grown up because I went through the process of getting homeowners insurance. I guess home ownership adds to ones maturity  he he


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I thought that at this point in my life I'd experience clarity instead of confusion regarding LOVE. Life seems to be getting more and more confusing as I get older.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I had an awesome day today! Our lacrosse team beat their number 1 rivals for the first time in the college's history (perfect weather for it too) and afterword I was kidnapped by my friends and taken to Chipotle for the first time ever, then we ended the day by seeing the Lorax, which I enjoyed.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jealous for absolutely no good reason.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I honestly could not have asked for a nicer day [weather-wise] for my birthday. 80 Degrees and sunny? In March? IN WISCONSIN? Fuck yes please I'll take 60 more!


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I honestly could not have asked for a nicer day [weather-wise] for my birthday. 80 Degrees and sunny? In March? IN WISCONSIN? Fuck yes please I'll take 60 more!



Well, Happy Birthday, then, and may there be several nice days in a row for your birthday!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am totally obsessed with Draw Something on my phone. It's so much fun.. kinda like pictionary. That was a game my friends and i played a lot over the years.


----------



## jayduhgr8

IC I cannot wait for April 26th.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I need a long break from my family.

Toxic is an understatement.

I also confess (yeah, i'm going for two, I live dangerously) that my co-workers are possibly the most annoying, whiney people on the planet and having our server down for almost two weeks has just about pushed me over the edge. The keener is under my skin so far that she's hitting bone.


FML

Thank god it's almost TGIF.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I really need to learn to eat before i get sweaty and shaky. It can't be good for my body to wait until it's starved. It's hard to make myself eat until i feel like it though. (I was grocery shopping at 1:30 and got that feeling.. i guess i should start eating breakfast even though i don't like eating in the morning)


----------



## AuntHen

IC my brain is in *overdrive * and I believe amazing events are going to come from it (and all the praying I am doing too)


----------



## Gingembre

IC that he got back in touch....it's all I wanted but I am terrified.


----------



## Saoirse

got a dick pic texted to me this morning. i have weird friends, but the owner/texter is just fucking hilarious and now has my complete respect haha


----------



## SMA413

IC that I think it's pretty amusing that my boyfriend called me first thing this morning to wish me a happy St. Patrick's day.... but barely made a comment on Valentine's Day. Oh, priorities.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC I couldn't give a fuck about St. Patrick's Day.

Call me when the world decides to celebrate Sweden and Ikea and then we'll talk.



Edit: Unless of course you're a hunky man wearing a kilt without underwear. That shit is good year round.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> ...Edit: Unless of course you're a hunky man wearing a kilt without underwear. That shit is good year round.




Who wears such a thing with there kilt. Underwear is evil when hanging free like that.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Who wears such a thing with there kilt. Underwear is evil when hanging free like that.



Some mens like their bits all packaged up nicely.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Some mens like their bits all packaged up nicely.



Meh, overrated!!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Meh, overrated!!



As long as i'm not seeing any male camel toes or business all grouped to one side looking creepy, it's all good.

hahaha


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> As long as i'm not seeing any male camel toes or business all grouped to one side looking creepy, it's all good.
> 
> hahaha



Camel toes are for the ladies. When men do it, it's moose knuckles.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Camel toes are for the ladies. When men do it, it's moose knuckles.



I thought that's what they were called. But I wasn't totally sure.

Ugly none the less.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I thought that's what they were called. But I wasn't totally sure.
> 
> Ugly none the less.



That's one of the problems of getting older as a male. You have to wear roomy jeans because if they are too tight you have to throw one fella on either side of the seam so that they fit after gravity hits 'em!!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> That's one of the problems of getting older as a male. You have to wear roomy jeans because if they are too tight you have to throw one fella on either side of the seam so that they fit after gravity hits 'em!!



Exactly! That's why i'm all for underwear. I've run into many an elderly Italian gentleman while i'm out and about and his business is hiked up and all over the place. It's disconcerting. LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I went out for St. Patricks day and forgot my I.D was at my moms house 22 miles away. :doh: Oh well, I got to come home and eat Corned Beef and Cabbage so YAY ANYWAY


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> Exactly! That's why i'm all for underwear. I've run into many an elderly Italian gentleman while i'm out and about and his business is hiked up and all over the place. It's disconcerting. LOL



Try having those elderly Italian gentlemen as your relatives. Uck.


----------



## CarlaSixx

In an hour and a half from now, I find out the fate of my apartment. I'm extremely nervous and hope I've done well with cleaning it out.

Also, this has been the hardest week of my life. And the worst weekend ever. My grandfather passed away on the weekend and I've just been broken down. The news of an inspection came on the day I found out he died, so this has been a very shitty weekend and I am definitely going to mention it to the maintenance lady when she comes in for the inspection. Oh... I plan to lay it on real thick.


----------



## Saoirse

IC its supposed to be warm and gorgeous today. I have the day off and I plan on being high and bright all day. Perhaps take the dog and the bestie to the field and lay down and smoke a lot and enjoy the sun and breeze. Maybe bring a kite!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I wish i could leave Alex at home sleeping while i take Max to school. He has not been getting enough sleep and it's affecting his mood. He usually sleeps in until 10 and i have to get him up in 5 minutes. Sort of sucks for him. The rest of the week he can sleep in, thankfully.


----------



## willowmoon

Surlysomething said:


> IC I couldn't give a fuck about St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> Call me when the world decides to celebrate Sweden and Ikea and then we'll talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Unless of course you're a hunky man wearing a kilt without underwear. That shit is good year round.



Hope this helps.

View attachment willie.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

willowmoon said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 101470


 
Hahaha. I love that surly old bugger!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think I'm to blame for a lot of dramatic chaos, because of my overly open/honest ways.

If someone says something or implies something about my friends, I'm going to tell them what was said/implied. Just as I would expect _them_ to tell _me_. Why is this the wrong way to think?


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I think I'm to blame for a lot of dramatic chaos, because of my overly open/honest ways.
> 
> If someone says something or implies something about my friends, I'm going to tell them what was said/implied. Just as I would expect _them_ to tell _me_. Why is this the wrong way to think?



I think that's the best way to live. Honesty as much as possible. My mom's family is known for being totally bluntly honest people (not in a mean, hurt your feelings way).. so it's in my blood. It is off putting to some people. I'm trying to instill that kind of honesty in my kids too.


----------



## Bigtigmom

I confess that hearing my friends talk about their disaster dates gives me a sense of relief. I'm glad I'm taking a break from all that mess. Sorry ladies, the reality is you gotta kiss a lot of frogs before you find a Prince!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that right now I'm jealous of my husband. He's sleeping. He's breathing okay. He can move without crying. However, he IS trying his very best to take care of me.


----------



## SMA413

IC I made fried chicken for the first time tonight. The first batch wasn't stellar.... but the second batch was pretty decent.

I cook when I'm bored. This will not bode well for Project "Look hotter by the time the boyfriend comes home".

Le sigh. Oh well. He thinks I'm beautiful even when I'm hungover and feel like I've been hit by a truck. Plus, when he gets home, I'll have expanded my cooking skills.

"The two ways to keep a man happy: Stomach full, balls empty."


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that I'm starting to feel desperate to get rid of some things in my household. I just wish people would buy them from me already!


----------



## SMA413

IC that it's HILARIOUS to talk to someone whose jealousy is thinly veiled. Really, dude? You're gonna discount what my boyfriend does because he's Army National Guard while you're in the "real" Army? 

Me: He's going to deploy in February.
Andy: Oooo... _so_ rough. What's he gonna do? Sit on a base the whole time?
Me: No- he'll be in Iraq or Kuwait. What was it you were doing when you were stationed in Belgium and what you've been doing the ENTIRE time since you enlisted? Oh yeah, taking little weekend trips to France and Germany, getting drunk, and then working as a radiology tech in a hospital NOT in a war zone.
Andy: What does he do?
Me: He's an avionics engineer. He can take apart and put together Black Hawk helicopters.
Andy: Well, does he fly them?

Oh man. That's rich.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am totally obsessed with Draw Something on my phone. It's so much fun.. kinda like pictionary. That was a game my friends and i played a lot over the years.



IC this is my new obsession as well. I have about 24 games going right now lol Love the game, just wish they'd add more words. My username there is bazingagal if you'd like to play


----------



## HottiMegan

Luv2BNaughty said:


> IC this is my new obsession as well. I have about 24 games going right now lol Love the game, just wish they'd add more words. My username there is bazingagal if you'd like to play



I'm chicomegan (i think). I'll be adding you after i get some work done. I intend to get my bedroom completely packed today  (well except for daily use items)


----------



## rellis10

I confess I HATE the sound of screaming kids. I know they can't help it because...well... they're kids and kids scream, it's like telling a cow not to moo, but it's splitting my head in two :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

rellis10 said:


> I confess I HATE the sound of screaming kids. I know they can't help it because...well... they're kids and kids scream, it's like telling a cow not to moo, but it's splitting my head in two :doh:



IC as i was reading this, the noise in the house consisted of my two boys screaming at each other in play  I don't like screaming so much either.


----------



## Linda

IC that I am in a great mood today despite many attempts to derail that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC I am applying for THE MOST AWESOME JOB IN THE WORLD...that will mean traveling around the world regularly while I work and do logistics. I am so thrilled and spent a few hours today on the CV and then the Cover letter.
I am gonna let them gel tonite....and re-read in the a.m. to do my final edit before I send off....I have to send a digital photo and am not entirely sure what type of image to send..........


----------



## rellis10

IC... I'm neeeeeervoooous


----------



## Fattitude1

IC that I am a fan of the tv show "Merlin"; of "Once Upon A Time", not so much.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I am just amazingly sad this evening for reasons I haven't quite figured out yet.


----------



## littlefairywren

lovelylady78 said:


> I am just amazingly sad this evening for reasons I haven't quite figured out yet.



Soft hugs, honey xx


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> I am just amazingly sad this evening for reasons I haven't quite figured out yet.


Oh sweetie, big hugs. Love you. <3


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> IC... I'm neeeeeervoooous


 

Ok, so how did it go?


----------



## HottiMegan

IC Meggie chunks is one tired mama. When you're sick, sleep should come to you easily.. not tossing and turning and lack of sleep.. my allergy attack turned into a cold. I need my energy for packing and junk!


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I wish I had a better singing voice.


----------



## rellis10

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, so how did it go?



Pretty good! For a first day (now two) I didn't manage to mess anything up, took in a hell of a lot of info and did well. The first day was mainly being shown the ropes, a bit of dogsbody work, but today I got to take some customer orders and get involved in the proper work a lot more. Hopefully a solid foundation to a long term job


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> Pretty good! For a first day (now two) I didn't manage to mess anything up, took in a hell of a lot of info and did well. The first day was mainly being shown the ropes, a bit of dogsbody work, but today I got to take some customer orders and get involved in the proper work a lot more. Hopefully a solid foundation to a long term job



Excellent! Sure feels good to be working and have something to get up for everyday, eh?

Wait until that first pay packet comes in...


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I laughed really hard when my husband offered to carry me across the threshold of our house that we get to finally enter on Sunday. He forgets how heavy i am sometimes. I told him i didn't want to break him


----------



## Mathias

IC that I love how my friends know exactly what to say to cheer me up and get me out of my funk. Not even 10 minutes of talking with them and I'm laughing so hard I can't breathe.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I feel like I've been slowly disconnecting from people lately, online and in real life, and I don't know why. Meanwhile, I actually feel relatively happy with how things are going, so I guess I just don't know if it's a bad thing good thing or otherwise, if well.. any of that makes sense.


----------



## Allie Cat

IC that I got my name changed today.


----------



## Dromond

IC that today has defeated me. *waves white flag*


----------



## CarlaSixx

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I got my name changed today.



Oooooh! Exciting! Congrats!  Wish I could change mine but the judges would refuse 


----------


IC I'm doing a lot better since the death of my grandfather. It hit me hard, but it's been a week since the funeral and almost 2 weeks since his death and it's starting to be okay. I think it's always going to hurt, and it's gonna hurt the most when I have to go over to his apartment to empty it and find he's not there  But life goes on.

IAC I'm very angry at certain people right now.


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> IC that I got my name changed today.



View attachment awesoma power.jpg


AWESOMA POWER!! :bow::bow::bow:
(taken from the "Mr. Sparkle" commercial !!!)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want a 360 of my own that I can keep in my bedroom so I can play my games whenever, not just after my brother goes to bed.

That being said, if I had a 360 of my own, I would probably have to be forced out of my bedroom and withdraw back to my old gaming habits.

:doh: So torn, so very torn.


----------



## Saoirse

ic i wish i had penis to play with right now. ive been drinking and smoking all night and its been a month since i made a late night drive to the fuck buddy's house and I CANT GET A HOLD OF HIM. i should just go to bed. i have to work at 9am


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am really offended that no one seems to be actually sympathetic to the fact that I recently lost my grandfather. Since he died, it's like no one cares how I feel about it. Even though he was the closest to a father figure I've ever had.

Whatever, assholes.

Then everyone wonders why I've been keeping to myself lately.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I am really offended that no one seems to be actually sympathetic to the fact that I recently lost my grandfather. Since he died, it's like no one cares how I feel about it. Even though he was the closest to a father figure I've ever had.
> 
> Whatever, assholes.
> 
> Then everyone wonders why I've been keeping to myself lately.


 
Do you mean by the people on this site?


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am happy that Easter is almost here not only for religious reasons but because of the CANDY!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to feeling EXTRA stabby today.

I'm going to try my best NOT TALK TO A SOUL this weekend. The incessant rambling people are doing today has put me over the edge. My head is full of raging craziness. SHUT UP SHUT UP.

Oh and Happy Friday.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Surlysomething said:


> Do you mean by the people on this site?



No. Not really. More in general. It's really shitty when you meet with friends in person and they go "god you're such a party killer" and when I tell them what's happened, they only go "oh, well then." 

Like they don't even realize what it's like. Can't even say "sorry to hear that" or anything. And they act like it's so damn strange or weird that I'm feeling sad and shit. I just lost my grandfather. Almost every grandchild in the world knows how awful that is. And yet... it's like people aren't sympathetic in the least about it. 

And then they wonder why I leave early from hanging out and then don't answer their messages and keep coming up with reasons why I can't hang out. Hmm... maybe it's cuz everyone's being total douchebags in regards to what's happened to me lately.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I wonder how many musicians from previous generations would have been turned away from "The business" with todays standards. A lot were soulful, raspy, incredible. A lot of it today sounds so ... too.. I don't even know. Like you can tell some are just in it for the money, you know?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I wonder how many musicians from previous generations would have been turned away from "The business" with todays standards. A lot were soulful, raspy, incredible. A lot of it today sounds so ... too.. I don't even know. Like you can tell some are just in it for the money, you know?



Definitely! Knowing a lot of musicians myself, they've often said they don't want to make it big, because it will ruin the passion for them. Which is so weird because not long ago, making it big was the dream. Now it's "making it big enough so you don't need to work at Burger King." Like, they refuse to hire help. They want to do it all themselves, be very indie, so as to not become sell-outs. Seems like if you're well known in music, you're going to automatically be labelled a sell-out. Even if you still have that passion.

So those who want it for bragging rights and popularity will push to be on the list with Kesha and Katy Perry and the like, while those who want to do it for their love of the art will join the ranks of Ours, Lukas Rossi, Juke Kartel and the like...


----------



## Allie Cat

CarlaSixx said:


> Definitely! Knowing a lot of musicians myself, they've often said they don't want to make it big, because it will ruin the passion for them. Which is so weird because not long ago, making it big was the dream. Now it's "making it big enough so you don't need to work at Burger King." Like, they refuse to hire help. They want to do it all themselves, be very indie, so as to not become sell-outs. Seems like if you're well known in music, you're going to automatically be labelled a sell-out. Even if you still have that passion.
> 
> So those who want it for bragging rights and popularity will push to be on the list with Kesha and Katy Perry and the like, while those who want to do it for their love of the art will join the ranks of Ours, Lukas Rossi, Juke Kartel and the like...



I dunno, I'd like to 'make it big' with my band. I kinda doubt that'll happen though.


----------



## willowmoon

CarlaSixx said:


> Definitely! Knowing a lot of musicians myself, they've often said they don't want to make it big, because it will ruin the passion for them. Which is so weird because not long ago, making it big was the dream. Now it's "making it big enough so you don't need to work at Burger King." Like, they refuse to hire help. They want to do it all themselves, be very indie, so as to not become sell-outs. Seems like if you're well known in music, you're going to automatically be labelled a sell-out. Even if you still have that passion.
> 
> So those who want it for bragging rights and popularity will push to be on the list with Kesha and Katy Perry and the like, while those who want to do it for their love of the art will join the ranks of Ours, Lukas Rossi, Juke Kartel and the like...



I remember when I saw Lukas Rossi on "Rock Star: Supernova" years ago perform Billy Idol's "Rebel Yell" on the first night, I was like, holy hell who IS this guy?!?! Awesome energy and the dude can belt it out too !!! Check out his performances on youtube if you want to get an idea of how talented he is ....


----------



## CarlaSixx

Yeah. Lukas Rossi is quite awesome. I'm a big fan of his. A few of my tattoos are related to his music, actually. And he's personally helped with a few issues I've had, which is amazing considering how huge of a rockstar he could be. He's one of those rare performers that care very personally about their fans. And so does his wife  She's equally amazing!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I can't wait for Wednesday when my late roommate's kids FINALLY come get all her stuff out! I am SO looking forward to putting my stuff out.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am not wanting to be up right now. Today is the kind of day being a one car family bites you in the butt. Hubs is on call at the hospital a half hour away and got paged. I need the car today for house stuff so we have to get the whole family up super early to drive him to the hospital. not fun. His pager woke me up at 5am.. I had to wake him to take care of it! this is one of the reasons we're moving up the hill.. cutting the drive from a half hour to about 8 minutes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Well, this is how I spent most of my day...hiding!


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> Well, this is how I spent most of my day...hiding!




So scary. Glad you're alright!


----------



## MRdobolina

.. that i spent my workday playing angry birds space


----------



## bigpapi4u

IC i'M ADDICTED TO THE APP CALLED DRAW SOMETHING


----------



## MisticalMisty

Surlysomething said:


> So scary. Glad you're alright!



Thanks! I watched this develop from a wall cloud just down the road from our center...it had gone back up and was just a rotating wall cloud by the time it got to us..we were lucky


----------



## SMA413

IC that I have a bag of Reese's minis in my fridge, begging to be eaten, but I'm restraining myself. 

IAC that I'm waiting for these storms in Dallas to head down 35 to Austin. :/

IAC that my bf bought me some cute cowboy boots and is having them shipped to me. It's an early b-day present/thank you present. I can't remember the last time a guy bought me anything in the last couple of years. Then he texted me "you better pick me up for the airport naked."
The next 50 days better go by quick.


----------



## penguin

bigpapi4u said:


> IC i'M ADDICTED TO THE APP CALLED DRAW SOMETHING



Me too. Very, very much so. My drawings are terrible, but it's fun.

IC I'm quite over this cold.


----------



## bigpapi4u

penguin said:


> Me too. Very, very much so. My drawings are terrible, but it's fun.
> 
> yeah mine are awfull sometimes lol IC i did the risky business dance a few times


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I went out on a movie date tonight  It was nice, but the guy had a bad day, so it didn't end with any dirsupting of personal space. But that's okay. We both needed some company at least, and it was nice 

We went to see Wrath Of The Titans. Was awesome. Bill Nighy and the Fiennes brothers are awesome (I call them "the Fiiiine brothers" lol). And from having learnt Greek mythology when I was younger, this was awesome for me.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I bought chocolate covered pretzels, but I can't eat them without thinking of Mallrats. I may have to eat them while I watch it tonight.


----------



## danielson123

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I bought chocolate covered pretzels, but I can't eat them without thinking of Mallrats. I may have to eat them while I watch it tonight.



"Son of Jor-El, kneel before Zod! Snoochie boochies!"

Greatest movie ever.


----------



## Linda

penguin said:


> Me too. Very, very much so. My drawings are terrible, but it's fun.
> 
> IC I'm quite over this cold.





bigpapi4u said:


> penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Very, very much so. My drawings are terrible, but it's fun.
> 
> yeah mine are awfull sometimes lol IC i did the risky business dance a few times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Draw Something!!! Brings hilarity to my life.  Wanna draw??
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaSixx said:
> 
> 
> 
> IC I went out on a movie date tonight  It was nice, but the guy had a bad day, so it didn't end with any dirsupting of personal space. But that's okay. We both needed some company at least, and it was nice
> 
> We went to see Wrath Of The Titans. Was awesome. Bill Nighy and the Fiennes brothers are awesome (I call them "the Fiiiine brothers" lol). And from having learnt Greek mythology when I was younger, this was awesome for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw Wrath of the Titans as well and I agree. It was good but I wish they would have really expanded on some parts. Like the labyrinth, the final battle. I also wish they wouldn't have made Cronos look so cheesy. I was a bit dissapointed with how they depicted him. But other than that I liked it.
Click to expand...


----------



## penguin

Linda said:


> I LOVE Draw Something!!! Brings hilarity to my life.  Wanna draw??



I will warn you, I've been including a bad rendition of Batman in a lot of my drawings lately. It adds to the fun  I'm uninspiredwagon on there.


----------



## bigpapi4u

penguin said:


> I will warn you, I've been including a bad rendition of Batman in a lot of my drawings lately. It adds to the fun  I'm uninspiredwagon on there.



i'm k3ldroid add me everyone


----------



## willowmoon

CarlaSixx said:


> We went to see Wrath Of The Titans. Was awesome. Bill Nighy and the Fiennes brothers are awesome (I call them "the Fiiiine brothers" lol). And from having learnt Greek mythology when I was younger, this was awesome for me.



I'm looking at seeing this film soon ... although I'm not sure I can deal with Sam Worthington's new hairstyle though. I like the short hair that he sported in movies previously like Avatar, Terminator Salvation, & Clash of the Titans. But this curly hairstyle of his has got to go!!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC im looking forward to my girls night out 2mo


----------



## CarlaSixx

willowmoon said:


> I'm looking at seeing this film soon ... although I'm not sure I can deal with Sam Worthington's new hairstyle though. I like the short hair that he sported in movies previously like Avatar, Terminator Salvation, & Clash of the Titans. But this curly hairstyle of his has got to go!!



Normally I'm not such a fan of curly dude hair, but it worked. Lol. It's actually what I always pictured when I studied Greek mythology as a kid, so to me it was perfect, lol. 

It was good, but as Linda pointed out... some things could have been made way better.

Oh... and the guy I went with ended up flinching like a scared girl at a horror movie a few times, lol. It was hilarious. But I guess it was cuz it was his first time seeing digital 3D. Lol. As for me, as the scenes got intense, I leaned more and more forward in my chair. I really get wrapped up in the scenes on screen. Lol.

-----------

IC I had about 3L of water today without realizing it. I'm still thirsty but don't wanna be over hydrated. I'm burpy and stuff, which is totally unattractive... so... you know... that's a fun side effect to too much water consumption :-/


----------



## HottiMegan

We're sort of in the house.the bed are in. We move the rest in tomorrow with the coworkers of hubs. I'm worn the hell out. Pics will come when we're more settled.


----------



## Mathias

IC I'm addicted to the Hunger Games...


----------



## bigpapi4u

Ic I been thinking about a kfc doubledown the whole morning


----------



## HottiMegan

Draw something folks, i am Chicomegan on there! I usually play several times a day but since doing the move, only once a day. I'm sure it'll pick up once we're dong with everything 

IC that every muscle in my body hurts even my finger muscles. Moving a whole house with minimal help is HARD for two people!


----------



## rellis10

Mathias said:


> IC I'm addicted to the Hunger Games...



IC if there was a cinema in my town I'd totally go and see the movie, given the reviews from my friends. Alas, this town is crap and our last cinema got turned into a nightclub over a decade ago. They're building one now, though.


----------



## danielson123

rellis10 said:


> IC if there was a cinema in my town I'd totally go and see the movie, given the reviews from my friends. Alas, this town is crap and our last cinema got turned into a nightclub over a decade ago. They're building one now, though.



N-n-no movie theatre?? I cannot fathom such a place!

Relatively-related factoid: Icelanders see more movies per capita than any other country in the world. Just another reason I'm considering relocation.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're always on my mind.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Today Kane looked at my dad and said "Thank you for making this a nice Easter" (to which my dad said "Well, me and your sister try and will always try to make sure you have nice holidays." )

Boy, did I get the BIGGEST HUG EVER for buying him that Sonic Unleashed video game....


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Too much gorram Easter candy...


----------



## rellis10

danielson123 said:


> N-n-no movie theatre?? I cannot fathom such a place!



Exactly! It's a crime against all that is good and right with the world not to have a cinema! 

When we do eventually get one, IC I can see myself becoming a very regular customer.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I think it's hilarious that in the back of a bathroom drawer we found the previous owners stash and a couple of pipes. Hubs is totally thinking of making some special brownies. What's funny is you would never had thought this elderly couple toked up


----------



## CastingPearls

We dyed Easter eggs at 2am, guzzling cheap wine and screaming old Mariah Carey songs until we got thrown out of the kitchen and it was so much fun.


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> IC I think it's hilarious that in the back of a bathroom drawer we found the previous owners stash and a couple of pipes. Hubs is totally thinking of making some special brownies. What's funny is you would never had thought this elderly couple toked up




Wellllllllll, you really never know!:doh:


----------



## Captain Save

With many employers wanting to perform drug tests on their employees I can imagine quite a few would simply wait until their retirement years to indulge at will; I'd have a difficult time picturing the DEA kicking in the doors of the local retirement home for an occasional modest batch of homegrown brownies, or focusing their efforts on incarcerating quiet, otherwise law abiding end users in their golden years. IC I might end up being one of those occasional brownie bakers in my golden years, so let's hope my assumption is on the money.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Brownies seem like a waste to me. You need to throw sooo much of the stash into the brownies just to get anything. I'm sticking to the pipe and I think I'll be using it in my older ages as well. I have no reason not to when even my doctors recommended it


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess today I'm having what me and my friend refer to as a "Mental Health Day". (We both are Bi-Polar)

I'm twitchy and manic and though it's starting to taper off, obsessive and hyper-focusing on immediate goals. (I.E- Go to bank, go to gas station, buy a pack of cigarettes. ) and I'm just .. agitated, with everything people around me are saying. 


Thank gods for my door locking, and having video games.


----------



## penguin

IC that making sure I've got sunscreen everywhere is hard. My thighs rarely see the light of day, and I definitely don't want them to get burnt.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> IC that making sure I've got sunscreen everywhere is hard. My thighs rarely see the light of day, and I definitely don't want them to get burnt.



Yes after getting my cleavage sunburnt will not be leaving the house without sunscreen again can I say ouch and it can be a little hard to make sure you get everywhere.


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> Yes after getting my cleavage sunburnt will not be leaving the house without sunscreen again can I say ouch and it can be a little hard to make sure you get everywhere.



I pretty much covered my entire chest with it, too. This swimsuit has a lower cut than I'm used to, and I'm afraid I'll get it all sunburnt if I move the wrong way!


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I was supposed to go back to work today after a long weekend, but I called in an extra day since I don't have anything on my calendar until tomorrow morning. I just didn't wanna go yet.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I want to go back to bed. This move has kicked my butt. I took a nap yesterday and Sunday. I had to get up early to take Max to his first day at his new school. He was so nervous. I have no fears of him making friends. He's a friend magnet. I sooo need a few more winks though! I might curl up in bed with my big fat comforter while Alex watches Bob the Builder. No sleep but a little r&r.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm now on Draw Something. So if anyone would like to play, I'm supposed to be "Shortyinabox" on there


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess I am really tired of this...

I'll be talking to a perfectly nice guy on a dating site with whom I have a lot in common, our conversation will be great and suddenly... he'll ask questions to ascertain my weight (either directly or via questions like "your profile says you're an ssbbw. How do you define ssbbw?"), despite the fact I include full length pictures in my profile. That feels very personal to me and an uncomfortable "out of the blue" question. It's not that I'm ashamed of my weight -- I'm proud of it, actually -- it's that I know it is going to turn to this guy on if he's into SSBBWs. (To me) it's the same feeling as if we had had two conversations and you had asked my bra size. It adds a sexual component to the conversation suddenly and without me being ready for that. It's one thing if I choose to tell you, but asking (and especially doing it passive-aggressively) when you barely know someone is just tactless, IMO. Argh. It makes me lose interest pretty quickly.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I should have added... the first time he does it, I dodge it in a friendly way. Something like "well, some people say it's over 350, but let's just say I'm well past that and leave it at that." But in the very next conversation, "So, how "well over" 350 are you exactly?" If I dodged it politely once, that's a hint.


----------



## spiritangel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I am really tired of this...
> 
> I'll be talking to a perfectly nice guy on a dating site with whom I have a lot in common, our conversation will be great and suddenly... he'll ask questions to ascertain my weight (either directly or via questions like "your profile says you're an ssbbw. How do you define ssbbw?"), despite the fact I include full length pictures in my profile. That feels very personal to me and an uncomfortable "out of the blue" question. It's not that I'm ashamed of my weight -- I'm proud of it, actually -- it's that I know it is going to turn to this guy on if he's into SSBBWs. (To me) it's the same feeling as if we had had two conversations and you had asked my bra size. It adds a sexual component to the conversation suddenly and without me being ready for that. It's one thing if I choose to tell you, but asking (and especially doing it passive-aggressively) when you barely know someone is just tactless, IMO. Argh. It makes me lose interest pretty quickly.




You know I have a response to that that usually makes them pause and that is ask them how big their junk is because with that type of man it is the equivalent of how big are your boobs. Drives me nuts and am over having the argument that it is such a boring conversation hugs


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> You know I have a response to that that usually makes them pause and that is ask them how big their junk is because with that type of man it is the equivalent of how big are your boobs. Drives me nuts and am over having the argument that it is such a boring conversation hugs


This backfires with me. They're more than willing to provide pictorial proof of their endowments and then say, 'Okay, now your turn!'


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> This backfires with me. They're more than willing to provide pictorial proof of their endowments and then say, 'Okay, now your turn!'



oh good lord it doesnt backfire with me for some reason just lucky I guess

hmmmmmmm frustrating when they dont seem to get the message


----------



## CastingPearls

This conversation made me think of others....


----------



## HottiMegan

I thin it's snowing outside. It's not sticking but wow! Im not used to being this cold all the time. Makes me wish I owned more than one pair of sweat pants. (such sexy pants;-) )


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm starting to get a lil more gutsy with my appearance lately... more cleavage and stuff. I don't know for sure what's gotten into me but I think it's from getting attention from the people I actually want attention from in the first place. 

If I'm doing something right, I might as well run with it, no?


----------



## Linda

IC I am so happy it is Friday. Life is good. And good times lie ahead.


----------



## pegz

IC I need something exciting to happen in my life


----------



## bigpapi4u

CastingPearls said:


> This conversation made me think of others....


this made my day lol


----------



## spiritangel

IC My Nieces sweet 16 signature bear is turning out so well I may have trouble parting with it......


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm so drained today, but every time I try to nap I have nightmares. We have to leave the house at 9am tomorrow to go to my stepmoms funeral so I'm _trying_ to sleep but I think I may just ride it out and hope I can function tomorrow.


----------



## curlyrachel

IC i can't wait to go out on the town tomorrow.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I want to bitch slap my net for being so slow at this rate will get to watch Holy Musical [email protected] next month


----------



## willowmoon

IC I miss that they don't make Axe Tsunami body spray anymore. It smelled so good that even I wanted to f**k me. :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that fatigue and stress totally caught up with me yesterday. I felt sick, weak, drained, etc. I was shaking and aching everywhere... it was just awful. Why I didn't just go to the hospital, I have no idea. But I'm completely better now, after 14 hours of sleep. And proper food. Lol.

IAC it's getting hard to keep my true feelings a secret.


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC that someone I have thought I had very strong feelings for from DIMS, off/on for the last 3 years.....I realize is not so much playing games with me.......just not mature enough or capable of understanding me, my emotions, wants or needs or more importantly what a COMMITTED RELATIONSHIP means 

it's all good....at least I finally get it,
we are friends, and won't ever be more &
I am grateful I never shared myself with him;
so I got self-respect as well!!!!


----------



## Donna

IC that instead of relaxing today...or cleaning the house and catching up on other miscellaneous chores which is what I should have been doing....I have spent the bulk of the day learning about and becoming certified in Hoot Suite. I have a completely different view of my Facebook and Linkedin accounts now.


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC that exactly one year ago today, I was repped by the most amazing man I've ever met. I'm still thankful everyday that I wrote him a thank you note and continued the conversation that he started. :happy:


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> IC that exactly one year ago today, I was repped by the most amazing man I've ever met. I'm still thankful everyday that I wrote him a thank you note and continued the conversation that he started. :happy:



Sorry I can't Rep you yet. That was sweet! Here, have a nice, related, oldies-type song.

Friend And Lover-Rep Out In The Darkness


----------



## rockhound225

I confess that I am Orion Glacion http://orionglacion.deviantart.com/


----------



## spiritangel

IC People never cease to astonish me, wonders at what the wisdom is of long messages and developing a friendship over a few weeks only to be removed from friends list and ignored, just man up and say sorry don't want to be friends. Rolls eyes at how childish people can be online


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC that's it's been 5,840 days since I had a drink or a drug. 
ON this gorgeous day in April 1996 I was sick and tired of being sick and tired.
I decided on an easier softer way FOR ME.
Today...I am HAPPY JOYOUS & FREE

but still only 1 drink away from a drunk *


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today I woke up feeling like I'm losing hope.
There's only one thing I've been hoping for, and it's getting harder to keep it in mind as the days go by.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that's it's been 5,840 days since I had a drink or a drug. *
> *ON this gorgeous day in April 1996 I was sick and tired of being sick and tired.*
> *I decided on an easier softer way FOR ME.*
> *Today...I am HAPPY JOYOUS & FREE*
> 
> *but still only 1 drink away from a drunk *


 
WOOO HOOO! Way to go, lady!

Being Happy, Joyous, Free and SOBER is working for you!


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that's it's been 5,840 days since I had a drink or a drug.
> ON this gorgeous day in April 1996 I was sick and tired of being sick and tired.
> I decided on an easier softer way FOR ME.
> Today...I am HAPPY JOYOUS & FREE
> 
> but still only 1 drink away from a drunk *


Sober looks GREAT on you. Congratulations.


----------



## HottiMegan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that's it's been 5,840 days since I had a drink or a drug.
> ON this gorgeous day in April 1996 I was sick and tired of being sick and tired.
> I decided on an easier softer way FOR ME.
> Today...I am HAPPY JOYOUS & FREE
> 
> but still only 1 drink away from a drunk *



Happy birthday ;-) 
Congrats on your sobriety.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that's it's been 5,840 days since I had a drink or a drug.
> ON this gorgeous day in April 1996 I was sick and tired of being sick and tired.
> I decided on an easier softer way FOR ME.
> Today...I am HAPPY JOYOUS & FREE
> 
> but still only 1 drink away from a drunk *



Tried to rep you but couldn't. Congratulations on your sobriety! Keep it up. You go girl! :bow:


----------



## Lovelyone

I cut loose of the one person I never thought I would cut loose from for fear of being alone. It isn't half as scary as I thought it would be and I am finding that I have a greater resolve than I thought I would.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> WOOO HOOO! Way to go, lady!
> 
> Being Happy, Joyous, Free and SOBER is working for you!





CastingPearls said:


> Sober looks GREAT on you. Congratulations.





HottiMegan said:


> Happy birthday ;-)
> Congrats on your sobriety.





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Tried to rep you but couldn't. Congratulations on your sobriety! Keep it up. You go girl! :bow:



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU & THANK YOU!!!

*what a fab nite I had....feeling so much love and joy!!!
eating the most amazing chocolate chip home made cookies, someone made for me....after dancing and fun times....and someone even gave me 50 shades of grey.....IC LIFE IS FREAKING AMAZING!!!!
*


----------



## Sweet Tooth

HDANGEL15 said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU & THANK YOU!!!
> 
> *what a fab nite I had....feeling so much love and joy!!!
> eating the most amazing chocolate chip home made cookies, someone made for me....after dancing and fun times....and someone even gave me 50 shades of grey.....IC LIFE IS FREAKING AMAZING!!!!
> *



What an awesome way to celebrate such a milestone.


----------



## nettie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that's it's been 5,840 days since I had a drink or a drug.
> ON this gorgeous day in April 1996 I was sick and tired of being sick and tired.
> I decided on an easier softer way FOR ME.
> Today...I am HAPPY JOYOUS & FREE
> 
> but still only 1 drink away from a drunk *



Congratulations!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I agreed to date someone even though I'm not really attracted to him. 

I feel bad about it, but I'm hoping that changes over the course of a few dates. He's a good guy, so I want to give him a chance. But I'm afraid of what guys like him are normally like... clingy and needy. He's already showed some signs, so I'm hoping it won't last after I try to discuss this with him.


----------



## NewfieGal

IC that after today i feel like I'm gonna be by myself forever cause i have no judgement regarding losers...why do i even both to trust people! Sorry feeling discouraged  it'll pass


----------



## HottiMegan

IC my butt hurts! I scootched on the floor around the boys' bedrooms yesterday finally unpacking about 10 boxes of stuff and organizing their rooms. They looked nice until all the toys got re-scattered about


----------



## rellis10

IC... ten minutes of completely random awkward insanity at the bus stop this morning made my day. As bonkers as that sounds


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm sick of this month, short of the apocalypse, I don't see how it can end any worse than it started and has continued.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I went to a concert tonight who had an AC/DC cover band opening. (Y&T was the main act) It was a great, faithful band but i really enjoyed that a BBW lead singer wore tight low rise pants and a shirt that showed off her belly. When she raised her arms it was like all belly. I thought it was great. Hubs wants me to get a shirt like that.. 

IAC my ears are ringing..


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I like my cat more than I like most people. Sad, but true.


----------



## pegz

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I like my cat more than I like most people. Sad, but true.



Oh yes... I know the feeling. Ugggh....at least the cat isn't a liar.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I like my cat more than I like most people. Sad, but true.



My friends and I have a saying.... "people bad, pets good"


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's game OVER for my best friend and her cheating ways, and despite the fact that she's going to be pissed off at me, I made a promise to her boyfriend and I'm SICK OF HER DESTROYING FRIENDSHIPS BETWEEN GUYS. I've been sitting by for far too long, she's the kind of girl that makes good men jaded and has hurt too many people, I'm done. She's the kind of girl I hate but I love her like a ..estranged sister. =/


----------



## Surlysomething

I think for the first time in my adult life I thought "I can't wait to get this bullshit makeup off my face". 

Hahaha.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I think that one needs some sort of inebriation to enjoy Yo Gabba Gabba if you're over say 5 years old. This show is so repetitive and annoying.. I think it's time for me to put dishes away and make the beds...


----------



## rellis10

IC the thought of my new mattress is a seriously comforting thought right now. No more getting stabbed in the leg by a rogue spring if I roll over in the wrong place


----------



## Your Plump Princess

rellis10 said:


> IC the thought of my new mattress is a seriously comforting thought right now. No more getting stabbed in the leg by a rogue spring if I roll over in the wrong place


You had that problem too?! 

I lucked out and my friend had a spare used mattress laying around that I could put over my busted one because I was getting gauged by a spring that was only sticking up about as far as a pen tip. Yiiiikes ><; Beds suck, I want a hammock! Lol


----------



## imfree

My Serta was fine until it wore out just 2 years after I got it! I finally got those damned springs to stop attacking by covering the mattress top with a thick comforter. Those attacking springs were scaring me to deathbecause the last thing in the world a diabetic with PAD needs is nasty spring cuts in the legs! I'm saving up for one of these Span America Geo Atlas bariatric matt's at around USD900 for the full size 54" that fits my bed. 

View attachment Bariatric matt span amer geo atlas wb lg.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm going out on dates with people I have absolutely no interest in dating. I'm just sick of being alone and not having anything good to talk about around others... so I figured this would help. But it's not.


----------



## NewfieGal

IC that its been so long since I've dated I'm almost afraid to anymore lol...


----------



## Deven

IC I don't feel ready for my finals.


----------



## Saoirse

IC he's wonderful which means he's probably going to break it off soon. Thats how it goes!

He did get weird yesterday when I was at work and we were texting a bit. He;s got some mental health issues (Im like, who the fuck doesnt??) and he said it would be better for me if I didnt see him anymore. But I kept asking whats up and then after work I snatched him, got him high, made him eat and he was feeling better. 

We went to a quiet spot in a park and talked about how he was feeling, how I was feeling and how everyone has shit to deal with. 

The day started off kinda scary, but ended really nicely. I HATE coffee, but I didnt mind the taste of his mouth when his kissed me goodnight. :eat2:

But Im still doubtful and trying very hard to not get attached yet.


----------



## cinnamitch

HottiMegan said:


> IC I think that one needs some sort of inebriation to enjoy Yo Gabba Gabba if you're over say 5 years old. This show is so repetitive and annoying.. I think it's time for me to put dishes away and make the beds...



*Hold Stillllllll Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle Go! Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle Stop*. Granddaughter watches this all the time. She loves loves loves DJ Lance. Her and her brother have been to see them live twice and did the after party met and greet. Highway robbery. Tickets for that with 2 kids and 2 adults was almost 400 dollars.


----------



## Linda

IC that I have DAS. Drum Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## HottiMegan

cinnamitch said:


> *Hold Stillllllll Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle Go! Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle Stop*. Granddaughter watches this all the time. She loves loves loves DJ Lance. Her and her brother have been to see them live twice and did the after party met and greet. Highway robbery. Tickets for that with 2 kids and 2 adults was almost 400 dollars.



Jeebus! That's pricey! I have heard similar stories about seeing the Wiggles. I just would rather not tell my kids about live shows. I jaw drop at spending $40 to see a movie as a family. (we smuggle candy in too!) I am a total cheapskate though


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I need a nap. Two nights of not sleeping too well. I think the excitement about having family to our home and the house warming makes me jittery. I wake up and my brain starts going through the list of things to do no matter what hour of the night.


----------



## spacce

I confess, this year has been the year from hell..

sorry to make this a re-entrance to the forums.. miss the forums a lot.. 

hi all


----------



## CAMellie

IC that having my 7 month old niece here all day (and spending the night) is making me want another baby:blush:


----------



## Saoirse

CAMellie said:


> IC that having my 7 month old niece here all day (and spending the night) is making me want another baby:blush:



Growing up I was always adamant about not wanting children. Even into my early 20s, I thought the same thing. But almost 2 years ago, my boss gave birth to a beautiful, wonderful, full-of-life boy and watching him grow up is making me want a kid in the worst way!! Yes, they've had their struggles and hard times but the look on her face when he runs to her with his big goofy, drooly grin... just makes me melt!! :wubu:


IC Im too goddamn nice to people and I really need to learn how to say NO. I gave a buddy a ride late last night, so he could go bail out his shady friend. Even though I live a half hour away, I still go feed the bestie's cat, when he's too busy living it up with his bf every weekend. I get weed for friends that want it. Im there when break ups happen and someone needs to vent. BUT when I ask for one fucking favor, its nearly impossible to find someone to help me out.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that my new favorite show is Adventure Time... too funny and weird


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm not sure what to post on here anymore... I feel a lil outta place around these parts.

IAC I'm finding it harder and harder to deny my feelings I have for someone... only because I feel they're completely out of reach. And yet, it's the only person I can see myself with at the moment. Sigh 

Life goes on... Even if that means going it alone.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I confess I ate too much pasta last night


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm nervous. Tomorrow I'm being introduced [rather, re-introduced, though we only met once] to a friend-of-a-friends daughter because she is 15 and about the size I was at her age. She's being basically tortured at school and the school isn't doing a damn thing, she already was being risky with internet contact between an older man, I've just _been there_ so her mom wants us to meet again and talk. 

I'm nervous as hell, because I feel so terrible for her and want to help her _SO MUCH_ I just don't know if I can off-the-top-of-my-head this one without repeating myself. After all... I _myself_ am still learning to accept and love myself.


----------



## Mishty

IC I've been listening to old R&B and re-living the past a little.(think boyz II men)
Young love and all that jazz.
8th grade style.

:blush:


----------



## BBWbonnie

I'm trying reallllllllly hard not to email him and say, ring meeeeeeeeeee:doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am sick of flaky men. So sick in fact that I have deleted a majority of the men off my yahoo buddy list. My cupboard is bare and I am okay with that.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that today I was as grumpy as an old bear that was woken up suddenly from hibernation! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrowl


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I want to buy a bolder swimsuit this year. I'm thinking of trying to find a 2 piece swim dress.


----------



## Aust99

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I want to buy a bolder swimsuit this year. I'm thinking of trying to find a 2 piece swim dress.



Google chastity garner (garner style blog) and gabbiefresh to check out their blogs... They both have done plus size two piece blogs this week... The garner one links to the other. 
Good luck!


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I'm excited about my father in law coming up this weekend. Hubs and I are going to go on a date. He doesn't know that he's babysitting but its been more than a year since we had a true date!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC confess that I have grown really annoyed with my nephew for not calling his father when he's been in the hospital going on two weeks now.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I am completely in love with that man... :wubu:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I confess that I envy people who say they can't remember the last time they cried. If you asked me that question and I answered "yesterday or today" I'd probably be right 95% of the time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Last night my friend came over and we watched Mobwives and drank Summer Hummers... It was the most fun I've had in months! xD


----------



## BBWbonnie

That I haven't a clue how I am going to do what I realllllllly need to do, need some serious help


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC I don't understand why someone has to try to tear someone else down in order to feel better about themselves.

I may just have to start putting some distance between me and some people in my life. I will not apologize that the woman I choose doesn't look like what they would choose for me.


----------



## AuntHen

you prove over and over that you are an amazing blessing... that THIS is an amazing blessing... I was wrong to ever have any fears... there is no fantasy, no dream, no delusion, no fairytale with you... you are real, stable, substantial... willing to step out into unknown areas, out of your comfort zone, you are not only willing but you are *doing*... doing what no one ever has for *me*... your actions say everything about you... 

you are a *man *among men :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess that for the first time in my life, I am REALLY tipsy. REALLY really tipsy. It was fun to hang out and have a harmless flirtation with an adorable guy and a bunch of friends and get tipsy for the first time in a "safe space" with a designated driver. Not something I'm going to feel the need to repeat, I don't think, but I sure had fun tonight!


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> you prove over and over that you are an amazing blessing... that THIS is an amazing blessing... I was wrong to ever have any fears... there is no fantasy, no dream, no delusion, no fairytale with you... you are real, stable, substantial... willing to step out into unknown areas, out of your comfort zone, you are not only willing but you are *doing*... doing what no one ever has for *me*... your actions say everything about you...
> 
> you are a *man *among men :happy:


Thank GOD there are some good ones out there.


----------



## CAMellie

My sister has started to date my late husband's brother. IC that it makes me feel kinda creepy. I mean, they have a lot in common and get along VERY well...but he used to be my brother-in-law. *shudder*
IAC that I will support this relationship of theirs no matter which direction it goes because I love my sister and want her to be happy.


----------



## Mathias

I'm graduating tomorrow and I can't stop crying.


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> Thank GOD there are some good ones out there.



I second that! Now, to find one...! 




Mathias said:


> I'm graduating tomorrow and I can't stop crying.



Chin up, Mathias - onwards and upwards! ((hugs)) And congratulations on your graduation.


----------



## Deven

IC that Diablo III is getting in the way of seducing my husband.


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I'm going to have to make some very big decisions about my life very soon. *Assumes Thinker position*


----------



## Linda

IC that purging your soul sometimes DOES make you feel better.


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I am procrastinating on here when I should be working on a project for my Flash class. :blush:


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that some of my family members have decided not to make me part of their lives...and I don't really miss them as I thought I would.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I want to go swimming in the worst way.


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that sometimes I feel overwhelmed by the world and wonder if I can make it .


----------



## AuntHen

IC I made the mistake of feeding a stray cat... but she is so beautiful and young (teen) and a beautiful silver-gray. I have been calling her Luna because her coloring reminds me of the moon. I will be moving in less than a month and can't take her with me but now she knows my voice and that I will give her food (she comes closer every time but doesn't quite trust me enough to let me pet her)! Ahhhhh why why why and what do I do now?!?!? :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC Not having an internet connection of my own has pushed me to be more social. Now I can't stay home or else I'm bored out of my mind. I NEED to be out and about all day. It's odd.

IAC I'm a lil embarassed that my friend keeps saying someone I know and I should date. Not that I mind the person she's talking about this time... but it's that... well... I really do like this guy this time :wubu: And there's really no way to tell him, and it would basically be long distance. That makes it hard for someone like me, on a fixed income, to be in a long distance relationship.

Which, in turn, makes me hate that I can't find work and the doctor urges me not to work for at least another year. They keep running tests on my health and finding new stuff that work just complicates. So I get it, but it frustrates me. It makes me feel like a useless piece of crap that I can't go out there and make a living like everyone else. 

IC... I've got a lot on my mind...


----------



## Donna

fat9276 said:


> IC I made the mistake of feeding a stray cat... but she is so beautiful and young (teen) and a beautiful silver-gray. I have been calling her Luna because her coloring reminds me of the moon. I will be moving in less than a month and can't take her with me but now she knows my voice and that I will give her food (she comes closer every time but doesn't quite trust me enough to let me pet her)! Ahhhhh why why why and what do I do now?!?!? :doh:



Contact your local cat rescue organization. Someone there should be able to assist.


----------



## AuntHen

Donna said:


> Contact your local cat rescue organization. Someone there should be able to assist.



Thanks Donna! She was *just *waiting for me on my porch bench a-cryin' for her dinner (she never came that close before), soooooo I will just get her a bit more tame and then give them a call. 


*only sad thing is, I know I will bond with the little bugger and then miss her. Sighhh


----------



## AuntHen

oooo following myself again... woot!

IC I feel like gettin' piss drunk and posting all kinds of obscene things tonight! Beware...


----------



## Surlysomething

I fell asleep dreaming of you.


----------



## HottiMegan

ic it's really tiring playing in the sunshine and swimming. I need a nap!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I fell asleep dreaming of you.



Again? I'm flattered.


----------



## Cors

IC I am far from a dating expert and generally abhor simplistic sexist stereotyping but I really do think some of my friends *need* to read something like Greg Behrendt's He's Just Not That Into You.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

IC that I don't understand my BFF's insistence that I have to have a boyfriend or "sex friend" (she's Chinese) or some other male attachment in my life. I'm really OK with being single. I have cats to cuddle and sex is easy to come by in these parts.


----------



## SMA413

IC that a guy that's been in my life for the last few years recently asked me "Would it bother you if I said that I like big girls?" 

Oh honey, it's cute that you think I don't know that already. We've been hooking up for years. I like that he (finally) felt comfortably telling me flat out. However, I'm trying to figure out a way to introduce him to Dims without overwhelming him. 

IAC that I just found Big Brooklyn Style on TLC. I just started watching it but it seems ok so far.


----------



## Surlysomething

Johnny Depp is 49.

I confess that I don't like that very much. Haha.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Surlysomething said:


> Johnny Depp is 49.
> 
> I confess that I don't like that very much. Haha.



I know, right? It makes me feel really old.


----------



## Mishty

IC I'm head over heels in crush with a man. 
Ah man.
With a penis and chest hair.

Weird.


----------



## Lovelyone

Ic that i woke up today singing the "I see the light" song from the _Tangled _movie and when I get some cash I am going to buy it from ITunes.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that while I love the food that The Barefoot Contessa (Ina Garten) makes on her show... I find her incessant laughter around her guests creepy, pretentious and annoying. Also, YES Ina! We get it! Everything you make is "Perfect"!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> IC that while I love the food that The Barefoot Contessa (Ina Garten) makes on her show... I find her incessant laughter around her guests creepy, pretentious and annoying. Also, YES Ina! We get it! Everything you make is "Perfect"!



Thank the lord!! For fuck's sake I've been saying this for years. It's so FAKE!! It drives me absolutely mad.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thank the lord!! For fuck's sake I've been saying this for years. It's so FAKE!! It drives me absolutely mad.



I'm going to agree with you guys too, the food looks great... she's just soooo annoying!


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a problem with the way certain people sound with just about everything they do, especially eating. This applies mostly to co-workers. But if I think back through time I can recall other people that this bothers me with as well.

I'm also terribly annoyed by sounds out in the world like screaming kids and loud talkers.

Haha. I'm so pleasant.


----------



## rellis10

Surlysomething said:


> I have a problem with the way certain people sound with just about everything they do, especially eating. This applies mostly to co-workers. But if I think back through time I can recall other people that this bothers me with as well.
> 
> I'm also terribly annoyed by sounds out in the world like screaming kids and loud talkers.
> 
> Haha. I'm so pleasant.



Totally with you on the eating. I HATE the sound of people eating with their mouth open, it's disgusting. Screaming kids too, it's torture!


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> Totally with you on the eating. I HATE the sound of people eating with their mouth open, it's disgusting. Screaming kids too, it's torture!




A guy that works with me eats with his mouth closed and you can still hear him. It's that horrifying.


----------



## Tracyarts

" I'm also terribly annoyed by sounds out in the world like screaming kids and loud talkers. "

I just wear earplugs now when I go certain places. The soft foam ones that mute sounds instead of blocking them. It makes it SO much more pleasant to have all that noise taken down a notch.

Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething

Tracyarts said:


> " I'm also terribly annoyed by sounds out in the world like screaming kids and loud talkers. "
> 
> I just wear earplugs now when I go certain places. The soft foam ones that mute sounds instead of blocking them. It makes it SO much more pleasant to have all that noise taken down a notch.
> 
> Tracy




Good idea, Tracy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Friendzoned again! Stupid geeks!


----------



## spiritangel

fat9276 said:


> IC that while I love the food that The Barefoot Contessa (Ina Garten) makes on her show... I find her incessant laughter around her guests creepy, pretentious and annoying. Also, YES Ina! We get it! Everything you make is "Perfect"!



You know I adore and am addicted to cooking shows but I just cant watch her show so Its one I skip regularly would rather watch a repeat of nigella for the thousandth time than Ina 


IC I super really want the papillion set of Tim Holtz stamps but I have to behave and it sux (does not help they seem to be sold out everywhere I want to get them from either)


----------



## LeoGibson

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Friendzoned again! Stupid geeks!



What a dumbass!


----------



## AuntHen

Maybe I am losing my marbles but I thought I had 5 gold cans now


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC That between reading Fifty Shades of Grey and seeing Magic Mike trailers constantly, I am about to hump somebody! :eat2: lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245

LeoGibson said:


> What a dumbass!



Yes, yes, he is.


----------



## Linda

IC I hate being the cool mom sometimes. My son just came home from a two week vacation today. It was his first time away from home. I picked him up and we went to Church and now he is spending the night at a friend's house. All I wanted to do was squeeze him kiss on him all night. But no I am cool. LOL Damn myself.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I slept til 3 this afternoon. It was heaven.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I confess that a lot of the time, I secretly hate myself and want to commit suicide. I've felt this way for 13 years.

I just had to say that somewhere. I'll probably feel totally different in the morning.


----------



## Mathias

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I confess that a lot of the time, I secretly hate myself and want to commit suicide. I've felt this way for 13 years.
> 
> I just had to say that somewhere. I'll probably feel totally different in the morning.



I'm sorry to hear that. Please, _please_ talk to someone. There are people out there who will listen.


----------



## Lovelyone

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I confess that a lot of the time, I secretly hate myself and want to commit suicide. I've felt this way for 13 years.
> 
> I just had to say that somewhere. I'll probably feel totally different in the morning.



This post made my heart drop a little because I've been there. I've felt the same way in the past. I hope you know that the following quote pertains to you..."To the world you may be just one person, but to one person you may be the world". Someone would miss you. Everyone is precious to someone. Just hold out and things will get better. You will find people and things that you love and you will learn to love yourself for them--as well as for yourself. It takes time and experiences to find yourself and when you do you will realize that you are a wonderful person, you have value, and someone loves you. What makes me saddest is that you have felt this way for so long. No one deserves to feel this way. I do hope that you find someone to talk to about the way that you are feeling, because God don't make junk, baby. You matter.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Thank you both.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm starting to believe that I never really knew you at all...


----------



## Librarygirl

Surlysomething said:


> I'm starting to believe that I never really knew you at all...



So sorry to hear that you're going through such a horrible experience with someone. 
I know that feeling only too well. In my case I wish I'd walked away and not looked back, instead of seeing all these other sides to a person I once loved. At least my memories wouldn't be tainted with the thought that they never cared and it never meant anything to them.

I really hope things work out for you.
Take care
M


----------



## Surlysomething

Librarygirl said:


> instead of seeing all these other sides to a person I once loved. At least my memories wouldn't be tainted with the thought that they never cared and it never meant anything to them.



I'm starting to think this is what's happening with me as well. But I don't think there's much more I can do. 

Silly people.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I'm starting to believe that I never really knew you at all...


It's amazing how much a person can hide, even from themselves.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I love "people watching" at the mall (or other public places)


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> It's amazing how much a person can hide, even from themselves.



I know. It's so sad.

*hug*


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I'm not looking forward to my birthday. I have zero excitement about it. I'm officially entering my mid thirties with very few accomplishments to show for it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> Ic I'm not looking forward to my birthday. I have zero excitement about it. I'm officially entering my mid thirties with very few accomplishments to show for it.




I would saying having two beautiful, healthy children and a long standing marriage is quite an accomplishment


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

HottiMegan said:


> Ic I'm not looking forward to my birthday. I have zero excitement about it. I'm officially entering my mid thirties with very few accomplishments to show for it.



Add about ten years and that's where I am right now. Oh yay.


----------



## HottiMegan

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Add about ten years and that's where I am right now. Oh yay.


I feel less than having only been a wife and mother. I have zero idea what I want to do with my life once Alex is in school. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would saying having two beautiful, healthy children and a long standing marriage is quite an accomplishment



They are all basically my only thing to show for my life.. 

My birthday is a time I typically reflect on myself and desire change. Just not sure where to start.


----------



## Micara

I confess that I freaking love the Olympics even though I don't have an athletic bone in my body. 

I further confess that I am glad my daughter's softball season was over early because I hate watching softball. Bores me to tears.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> I feel less than having only been a wife and mother. I have zero idea what I want to do with my life once Alex is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all basically my only thing to show for my life..
> 
> My birthday is a time I typically reflect on myself and desire change. Just not sure where to start.




Think of your interests....and maybe even mix in some of those things you "always wanted to do" or learn. 
Any classes you wanted? Perhaps start selling some of your crafts at fairs or online? 
You seem like a very multi-faceted person from all your posts here...and I think you will learn to enjoy that time for yourself. 
Life change can be hard and depressing, I have found. Sounds like the "phasing" of your life has given you the blues- trust me when I tell you that I think a person like you will certainly bounce back. 
:bow: :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Being able to hear Sam Waterston's voice again on my TV (The Newsroom - HBO) gives me hope that I might have my normal life back. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

I looked back and found that first email I put in a special folder named just for you. It was dated exactly three years ago yesterday.

Timing is strange sometimes...


----------



## KittyKitten

This is addressed to most bbws, 'thick', and voluptuous women. I realize that not all share the same experience but most of us have.

Did you ever wonder how differently you feel about yourself if only you had parents especially mothers who told you that you were beautiful constantly, who accepted your body, who never taunted you, "______ why don't you try going to the gym?" Making you feel like something is wrong with you because of your body. 

If only you were raised to see your body as beautiful, attractive, and acceptable. 

If only you never had parents and some relatives who kept telling you to exercise, stop eating sugars, etc ALL THE TIME. CONSTANTLY.

Little snide remarks.

Imagine not being raised in such a way, how much confidence and attractive you would feel. How sexy your would feel. Having guys tell you that your body is beautiful but still second guessing your looks. 

I can only imagine. Still a work in progress. Sorry for this rant.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I can't believe how unbelievably disappointed I am in a young woman and the life choices she's making. My god, how stupid a thing you are doing and I thought you were so much smarter than that. Is that what you think it's going to take to get a man? Really? Your life, your body but that's the best you could come up with?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

happyface83 said:


> This is addressed to most bbws, 'thick', and voluptuous women. I realize that not all share the same experience but most of us have.
> 
> Did you ever wonder how differently you feel about yourself if only you had parents especially mothers who told you that you were beautiful constantly, who accepted your body, who never taunted you, "______ why don't you try going to the gym?" Making you feel like something is wrong with you because of your body.
> 
> If only you were raised to see your body as beautiful, attractive, and acceptable.
> 
> If only you never had parents and some relatives who kept telling you to exercise, stop eating sugars, etc ALL THE TIME. CONSTANTLY.
> 
> Little snide remarks.
> 
> Imagine not being raised in such a way, how much confidence and attractive you would feel. How sexy your would feel. Having guys tell you that your body is beautiful but still second guessing your looks.
> 
> I can only imagine. Still a work in progress. Sorry for this rant.



I completely agree. My mom is a big woman and I've always loved her for who she is as a mother and her size, because I too share her genetics. However when she started losing weight, she made me feel like I was less of a person because I eventually weighed more than her. She'd flaunt in my face about how she needed a new wardrobe and how I could have her old clothes because she they were too big for her now. She would go out of her way at certain times to point out how she is smaller than me, etc, and not that I have a problem being bigger than her, but she made it seem like it had to be this horrible thing. That is what pissed me off. She is no better person than I am for being smaller than me.


----------



## Lovelyone

kaylaisamachine said:


> I completely agree. My mom is a big woman and I've always loved her for who she is as a mother and her size, because I too share her genetics. However when she started losing weight, she made me feel like I was less of a person because I eventually weighed more than her. She'd flaunt in my face about how she needed a new wardrobe and how I could have her old clothes because she they were too big for her now. She would go out of her way at certain times to point out how she is smaller than me, etc, and not that I have a problem being bigger than her, but she made it seem like it had to be this horrible thing. That is what pissed me off. She is no better person than I am for being smaller than me.



My mom did the same thing when she lost a lot of weight. I don't think she was trying to hurt me by talking about how much weight she lost or comparing herself to me. I just think that she was so proud of her accomplishment that she couldn't contain herself. Often times it came out sounding like she was condescending but I think she was just happy with what she'd accomplished. Whenever I felt offended by what she would say I would remind myself how hard she worked to get where she was and if I felt the urge to be snide with her...I forced myself to compliment her instead. sometimes that would turn the conversation around.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I confess that my current roommate might be the only person I've been scared of since I was a kid.

As a teen, he used to blow up stray cats with bowls of milk booby-trapped with homemade explosives for fun.

He's done two tours in Iraq and Afghanistan, and today described to me how he'd shoot civillians who were trying to run for target practice, and bury captured enemy soldiers alive and leave them to starve, or soak them in gasoline and light them on fire.

He says he doesn't regret any of it, and thinks it's all funny in hindsight.

He also seems to have a hair-trigger temper, I've seen him trade death threats with people, and he claims to have once urinated on a woman for insulting him.

If I'd known any of this when I first wanted to move in with him, I wouldn't have.


----------



## Linda

IC I think I may be melting.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I wish most of my co-workers would call in sick, EVERY DAY.

Haha.

Quit sucking all the happiness out of me, vampires!


----------



## willow173

Im letting my ex that I have not seen for 15 months take me to a funeral because I cannot face going alone. Can open.....worms everywhere.....


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I miss seeing your name on my call display...


and I miss your voice.


----------



## KittyKitten

Going on a media diet. I have taken an isolationist approach when it comes to society standards. I stopped buying women/fashion magazines over a year ago (which are so anti-woman and promote ridiculous standards), dont listen to certain radio stations and I rarely watch TV. I've gotten tired of the stereotypes and foolery perpetuated in tv shows disguised as reality (my ass). And the radio on the music these days has gotten unnecessarily vulgar, misogynistic, and rampant with profanity..but dont think for a second that I live under a rock. I selectively gain my information and news through quality internet outlets and lots of reading. Screw it.


----------



## Surlysomething

You made me believe in love.



Now I believe in nothing.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm feeling like maybe I'm a better person when I'm completely single. This half in, half out crap is draining. Or maybe it's just the people. I have kinda settled for them, after all


----------



## MRdobolina

ic after hooking up with a girl last night and taking her home, i kicked her out this AM saying i have to work and im running late ... saw her at the bus stop as i drove by


----------



## Linda

IC that you can work your anger out by drumming for hours.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> IC that you can work your anger out by drumming for hours.



This is true; I confess I only came in this thread because Linda posted last.


----------



## Saoirse

MRdobolina said:


> ic after hooking up with a girl last night and taking her home, i kicked her out this AM saying i have to work and im running late ... saw her at the bus stop as i drove by



Some bitches just dont know when to leave. hahaha.



IC that Im super excited to see a friend of mine next month when he rolls through town. Gonna spend a few days fucking and not much else. Maybe some eating... but mostly fucking.

YES!


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is true; I confess I only came in this thread because Linda posted last.



IC I an in awe of Hozay's awesomeness.

IAC that I try not to let things get to me too often but when they do there are a lot of fantastic people who lift me back up. Thank you.

IAC I ate cheesecake for dinner.


----------



## AuntHen

IC the "missed connections" section on Craigslist is super entertaining haha


----------



## HottiMegan

IC we're going for a pre-op for Max today. I kind of hope he fails it so we can put the surgery off a little bit. Sad huh. i just don't feel up for dealing with another surgery. (#19) This might be the second to last surgery, which is nice. I'm just so not wanting to have him go through it right now.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Ic I think I'm doing a great job bringing back my old whorish ways. It's kinda fun. For now.


----------



## Gingembre

IC that I'm equally excited and nervous....excited I may be on to a good thing and nervous it may go t*ts up. Me moving 200 miles away in 7 weeks time isn't going to help, at best, and may be the precluding factor, at worst. Sigh.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've been watching Christmas videos and working on ornaments today. Plus, Santa started following me on Twitter today. I'm definitely in the Christmas spirit ....5 months early!


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been watching Christmas videos and working on ornaments today. Plus, Santa started following me on Twitter today. I'm definitely in the Christmas spirit ....5 months early!




That's messed up, girl. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

I've had crazy fight or flight anxiety this week.

I've been doing the flight thing...


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic insomnia sux.. I just want a really good night sleep.


----------



## Surlysomething

It takes me a very long time to give up and give in.

But when I do, it's done.


----------



## Linda

IC that I am a dumbass. HaHa! I waite don hold for the cable company for over an hour just to find out that the modem wasn't plugged in afterall. I swear I thought I checked that cord!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I loved you more than I loved myself.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I miss my boyfriend and wish he was here with me right now.


----------



## Mishty

I just turned down a fine ass straight man's 'wedding date' offer, to attend with my most adorable gubby. IC The two main reasons were *1*. Hunk is northern and I don't wanna explain that accent _all_ fucking night. *2*. The boy that calls me beard compliments me perfectly in pictures,and drawls like Brick. 

Southern weddings are so tiring. 

And Auntie hasn't touched a man in 25 effin' years,till Saturday. This is love story 101 shit.


----------



## ODFFA

IC, if possible, I never again want someone to be with me out of a skewed sense of being noble or 'doing the right thing'. So, unexpected developing feelings are causing just a few jitters.



lovelylady78 said:


> I miss my boyfriend and wish he was here with me right now.



I hope he will be sometime soon, wherever he is. *Hugs* I really sympathise with this


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic that I'm sick and tired off being in hospitals. They're so tiring and uncomfortable. I hope we hey to go home this afternoon.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am really not looking forward to today or being on the appointment treadmill again


----------



## yoopergirl

While my favorite part about the summer is the opportunity it provides for enjoying quiet, beautiful moments of sky-gazing....fireworks, meteor showers, thunderstorms, etc...these are also the moments that make me feel utterly single, as I would love nothing more than to share these times with that "special someone"...


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that today is a real turning point. I feel like Scarlett in Gone with the Wind when she declares that as God is her witness, she will never go hungry again.

Only in my case, I will never again sacrifice my own happiness in an attempt to make someone else happy, when they don't give me the same consideration. I won't waste time on someone who doesn't respect me, care for me or listen to my thoughts and feelings or share there own. No more wasting my time on someone who won't give me theirs. We can feel sorry for people who don't learn from their mistakes, wish them well etc., but sometimes, when we grow and they don't, we have to say goodbye. No more pathetic crumbs for me!

It's been a big steep learning curve, but the view from the top is pretty fine!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that today is a real turning point. I feel like Scarlett in Gone with the Wind when she declares that as God is her witness, she will never go hungry again.
> 
> Only in my case, I will never again sacrifice my own happiness in an attempt to make someone else happy, when they don't give me the same consideration. I won't waste time on someone who doesn't respect me, care for me or listen to my thoughts and feelings or share there own. No more wasting my time on someone who won't give me theirs. We can feel sorry for people who don't learn from their mistakes, wish them well etc., but sometimes, when we grow and they don't, we have to say goodbye. No more pathetic crumbs for me!
> 
> It's been a big steep learning curve, but the view from the top is pretty fine!



Does this mean you're ready for me? Ready for us?


----------



## Mathias

yoopergirl said:


> While my favorite part about the summer is the opportunity it provides for enjoying quiet, beautiful moments of sky-gazing....fireworks, meteor showers, thunderstorms, etc...these are also the moments that make me feel utterly single, as I would love nothing more than to share these times with that "special someone"...



I get like that around Christmas.

IC that I have a soft spot for My Little Pony now.


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Does this mean you're ready for me? Ready for us?



Haha! Well, whilst on a serious note I'm quite happy on my own for now, I do feel like my inner flirt is coming back to life (or possibly appearing for the first time, lol!). Continuing the Gone with the Wind analogy, I rather like the thought of me sat in a plantation under a tree, surrounded by my crowd of beaux (all BHMs, of course!), being courted and waited on as they vy for my attention....Could see myself in that tiny waisted white and green dress she had too!


----------



## Saoirse

IC I told a close friend that I might have stronger feelings for him and I got the "I think of you as a little sister" card pulled. He's known me since I was like... 6, so I get it. And Im not as pretty as the girls he goes after. But in the past 3-4 years our friendship has grown incredibly close and incredibly strong. 

I dont see him as a lusty sex-object. I see him as a wonderful human being who has enriched my life just by being my friend. I see him as someone I want to marry and have a life with. 

I told him I didnt want to hang out anymore. Not only am I feeling rejected and embarrassed, but the thought of watching him get pulled through ANOTHER shitty relationship with a girl who only wants to change him... thats heartbreaking for me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> Haha! Well, whilst on a serious note I'm quite happy on my own for now, I do feel like my inner flirt is coming back to life (or possibly appearing for the first time, lol!). Continuing the Gone with the Wind analogy, I rather like the thought of me sat in a plantation under a tree, surrounded by my crowd of beaux (all BHMs, of course!), being courted and waited on as they vy for my attention....Could see myself in that tiny waisted white and green dress she had too!



Wow, I think this definitely means you're ready for "us."


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That Guy You Met Once said:


> Edit: Wrong thread.



I hate when I do that- it usually happens when I think I'm in the penis thread :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm so sick of being in and out of hospitals. At least they now have free unlimited WiFi... which is a vast improvement on the stay quality compared to 5 months ago... but still.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I love the show Big Ang. :blush:

I can't help but like her. She is hilarious!


----------



## Sweetie

IC I *knew* it was going to turn out like this...they love you till you love them back...and trust them...


----------



## qwertyman173

IC I feel nervous about seeing this girl tommorrow. Fourth date, but still not quite sure how I feel..... I know what I feel like - a teenager again! :doh:


----------



## largenlovely

IC that sometimes I make myself go to the gym, even if I don't feel like it, just for the eye candy.


----------



## CastingPearls

largenlovely said:


> IC that sometimes I make myself go to the gym, even if I don't feel like it, just for the eye candy.


I go places just for the eye candy too. Thankfully, the feeling is mutual. Whew.


----------



## largenlovely

CastingPearls said:


> I go places just for the eye candy too. Thankfully, the feeling is mutual. Whew.



I felt kinda pervy admitting it lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245

largenlovely said:


> I felt kinda pervy admitting it lol



Don't! It's totally normal


----------



## largenlovely

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Don't! It's totally normal



Yeah but ya gotta admit that if a guy were leering at girls at the gym we would all be creeped out lol

Though I keep my leering to myself  I just do it on the inside hehehe


----------



## AuntHen

IC that the Olympics just aren't the same anymore... the women's swimming teams can no longer pick their suits out of their behinds! I mean, it's TRADITION right?!?


----------



## Lovelyone

fat9276 said:


> IC that the Olympics just aren't the same anymore... the women's swimming teams can no longer pick their suits out of their behinds! I mean, it's TRADITION right?!?



Now they do everything in their power to keep their breasts inside, including lifting the suit OUT and then pulling it up. I am thankful that there isn't a cam overhead during those shots. Nevermind the spitting in the pool, and the crotch pulling.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I find it funny that some people think I'm married just because I'm wearing a simple silver band with 3 stones in it on my left hand. How bout I just like it and want some dudes to leave me alone?

No... it makes the dudes look at me even more... and the chicks wonder who I married.

:doh:

Not the effect I wanted WHATSOEVER.

Although... some really cute guys are taking notice of me, now. Just cuz of a frikkin ring. Oye.


----------



## balletguy

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I find it funny that some people think I'm married just because I'm wearing a simple silver band with 3 stones in it on my left hand. How bout I just like it and want some dudes to leave me alone?
> 
> No... it makes the dudes look at me even more... and the chicks wonder who I married.
> 
> :doh:
> 
> Not the effect I wanted WHATSOEVER.
> 
> Although... some really cute guys are taking notice of me, now. Just cuz of a frikkin ring. Oye.





Pretty funny stuff, very intresting.


----------



## Paquito

I really don't need an Adele song playing right now.


----------



## Micara

IC that the intensity of my meanness, at times, frightens me a little.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that while I love children I am somewhat repulsed by pregnancy and pregnant woman. Kudos to the women out there who have done it--It's not for me!


----------



## Linda

IC that I feel sort of like a butterfly emerging from a coccoon.


----------



## largenlovely

IC that I feel like such a hypocrit for not being into BHM's. I hate hearing I'm too big for someone's taste and I hate telling someone they're too big for my taste.

I am a-ok with chubby. In fact, I kinda like a little pudge to grab onto..but anything over 220-250-ish (on a shorter man) it's all dependent on height of course, but more than chubby and it's just too much for me *sigh* I'm sorry all of the big handsome fellas out there


----------



## Linda

IC that I had a lot of anxiety today. I mkight be trying to change too much all at once. So tonight I am just breathing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> IC that I had a lot of anxiety today. I mkight be trying to change too much all at once. So tonight I am just breathing.



Linda, let me tell you something that'll make you feel better. Only 140 days left until Christmas!


----------



## Mathias

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Linda, let me tell you something that'll make you feel better. Only 140 days left until Christmas!



...Oh, fantastic. :doh: I mean, I could get it all done now, but it's August! *Sigh.


----------



## penguin

IC that drinking wine is helping me cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Linda, let me tell you something that'll make you feel better. Only 140 days left until Christmas!





Mathias said:


> ...Oh, fantastic. :doh: I mean, I could get it all done now, but it's August! *Sigh.





I confess that I love you both.

Matt cover your eyes now.....

Pssst Hozay.....139. lol


----------



## Mathias

Linda said:


> I confess that I love you both.
> 
> Matt cover your eyes now.....
> 
> Pssst Hozay.....139. lol



I wouldn't be surprised if you were already listening to Christmas music.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I'm bummed my parents are going on another vacation, but thrilled that I'll start driving next month.


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you were already listening to Christmas music.



Oh I am. I AM!! 


IC I need to shine up my new set of balls because I am going to have to use them on friday. Ugh!


----------



## Mathias

Linda said:


> I confess that I love you both.
> 
> Matt cover your eyes now.....
> 
> Pssst Hozay.....139. lol


 
Great, now I'm having dreams about it. It was late at night and I was in my house during a blizzard on Christmas Eve. Some of my family was in the kitchen making cookies and food for the next day while the rest of us were in the family room watching Christmas specials like we always do. 


/headdesk :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

_I read the news today oh, boy 
Four thousand holes in blackburn, lancashire 
And though the holes were rather small 
They had to count them all 
Now they know how many holes it takes to fill the albert hall 
*I'd love to turn you on*_


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm getting run down by all the dating, flirting, meeting new people, etc.

Sometimes I wish I could go back to being a complete bore of a cynical single person. Now that I've attempted a different lifestyle, the people around me think I'm a better person to be around and will force me to keep this up, even if I'm getting bored of it and it's stressing me out.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I was a more worthwhile person.


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Great, now I'm having dreams about it. It was late at night and I was in my house during a blizzard on Christmas Eve. Some of my family was in the kitchen making cookies and food for the next day while the rest of us were in the family room watching Christmas specials like we always do.
> 
> 
> /headdesk :doh:




Ha!! 137 days today. 


IC I am starting to love surprises.


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> IC that drinking wine is helping me cleaning the kitchen.



IC that sounds like an awesome idea.  Love my moscato.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I jumped to a conclusion cause I was having a very bad day and was WRONG (THANK GOD!!!!) about my SO cheating. IC that giving him a second chance scares the living **** out of me. IC I am so afraid of being made a fool of that I always have my dukes up even when I don't need to.


----------



## rellis10

IC... I wish I could give what is truly deserved, and that which is denied by so many inconvenient and unavoidable issues.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I fucked up. So bad. Now Im sure none of the guys I was talking to and seeing are ever going to want to see me again. 

IC it pisses me off that being plus size comes with cosmetic issues that are out of my control. It stops me from being intimate with anyone because I'm afraid the guy is going to be grossed out by something I can't do anything about


----------



## SMA413

IC that it's a weird feeling when past hook-ups start getting married. So far, that's 3.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I don't see what the big deal is about Shark Week is.


----------



## largenlovely

Mathias said:


> IC that I don't see what the big deal is about Shark Week is.



Saaaame here


----------



## Yakatori

SMA413 said:


> "_...it's a weird feeling when past hook-ups start getting married. So far, that's 3._"


Huh...just imagine how much more weird it will get when you bump into them again, in a few years, on a dating site. Or find out about their divorce through a facebook update. Even better if you backed-off to get out of the way of "something-real." 



largenlovely said:


> "_...I feel like such a hypocrit for not being into BHM's. I hate hearing I'm too big for someone's taste and I hate telling someone they're too big for my taste...anything over 220-250-ish...more than chubby and it's just too much for me *sigh* I'm sorry all of the big handsome fellas out there _"


Meh. I wouldn't sweat it. I'm a fat guy...*scribbles signature*...*passes crumpled note*...here's your lifetime pass to be attracted to whoever for whatever, to be perfectly and equally candid about both your preference and indifference, to seize whatever bit of happiness is out there (for you) like you're doing for the world. Because, indeed, the world is really better for it.


----------



## largenlovely

Yakatori said:


> Meh. I wouldn't sweat it. I'm a fat guy...*scribbles signature*...*passes crumpled note*...here's your lifetime pass to be attracted to whoever for whatever, to be perfectly and equally candid about both your preference and indifference, to seize whatever bit of happiness is out there (for you) like you're doing for the world. Because, indeed, the world is really better for it.



Lol thanks  I will direct anyone to you if they become angry with me lol

I had to turn someone down that day and I hated to have to do it but I wanted to be honest with him...but it sucked for me. Though I'm sure it sucked for him too. I just hated it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

People need to understand that it's simple math - only a certain percent of the population is attracted to larger folks. That means even larger folks are not always attracted to other larger folks. Just like blondes are not only attracted to blondes, and people with brown eyes are not only attracted to others with brown eyes. 

I'm only occasionally attracted to larger gents. There's nothing weird, unusual, or hypocritical about it.


----------



## largenlovely

BigBeautifulMe said:


> People need to understand that it's simple math - only a certain percent of the population is attracted to larger folks. That means even larger folks are not always attracted to other larger folks. Just like blondes are not only attracted to blondes, and people with brown eyes are not only attracted to others with brown eyes.
> 
> I'm only occasionally attracted to larger gents. There's nothing weird, unusual, or hypocritical about it.



I agree but I was putting myself in his shoes...and it made me feel bad. There's nothing I can do to change the final outcome though. I can feel bad all day long but I'm still not attracted to larger men.

I just hated to be on the giving end of "you're just too big for me" since I know how crappy it feels to be on the receiving end. Know what I mean butterbean?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh, I TOTALLY know what you mean. Been there, done that, hated every second of it. *hugs*


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I wish Ipads would come down a bit in price.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> IC that I wish Ipads would come down a bit in price.


You and me both, sister.


----------



## MisticalMisty

IC my mom had a heart attack a little over a week ago and every time my phone rings now..I have a panic attack. I need that to stop.


----------



## CastingPearls

MisticalMisty said:


> IC my mom had a heart attack a little over a week ago and every time my phone rings now..I have a panic attack. I need that to stop.


That's gonna take some time. I stood by my dad's bedroom door every night for months just making sure he was breathing. Best of luck and speedy recovery to dad and big worry-free hugs to you.


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> IC my mom had a heart attack a little over a week ago and every time my phone rings now..I have a panic attack. I need that to stop.



*hug*

sending thoughts your way, lady


----------



## largenlovely

MisticalMisty said:


> IC my mom had a heart attack a little over a week ago and every time my phone rings now..I have a panic attack. I need that to stop.



Oh no  I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure that's just a natural reaction even though I know it's driving you crazy.

My mom had to have a quadruple bypass and she's had 2-3 stints put in and she's still around. It all started like 6 yrs ago. So hopefully your mom will be fine too. *hugs*


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that it makes me giggle when someone calls me bad ass. I am such a wussy. I scream when I see spiders, hate big dogs and waddle quickly away from them when I see them, I can't stand getting dirty, and feel like I have to barf if I have to change baby diapers or clean up animal poop. I am a bad ass wuss.


----------



## J34

Well I went to an eyeglasses store yesterday to get a new pair of glasses, and the lady helping me out (who's around my age) went what I assume is "gaga" over me. I am one not to pick up any nuances :doh:, but I had my nephew with me who pointed it out later on. Well it wasn't so subtle apparently, she was fumbling around a bit, and was staring me down hardcore. My nephew was trying to stifle his giggles as hard as he could, almost breaking out in laughter. Though he pointed to something outside the store window, as the source of the laughter (which wasn't true). 

She was quite beautiful, probably why I found it so baffling to say the least. She was very slender, definetely not what I tend to gravitate towards (bbw's). Though she lives just a couple miles from me, as she pointed out while giving her my contact information (for the glasses order). Perhaps when I stop by to pick up my new pair, I might just ask her out :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I got a tax return for the first time ever. I bought an e cigarette with it and I'm so glad I did. Now I plan on getting my best friend a gift for her thoughtfulness. I hope she likes it.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am thinking of starting up my site again. I miss the pretty dresses and dressing up on a regular basis. I had so much fun doing it.


----------



## Blackjack

I should write a how-to book on fucking up good things.

Itll be an autobiography.


----------



## Mathias

IC I've spent the last few weeks watching all of Glee before the new season starts.


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> IC I've spent the last few weeks watching all of Glee before the new season starts.



Colour me Envious


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm Angry Bird's bitch.

Sad, but true.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I stayed up WAY too late last night reading. I am so tired today! I have things to do and no desire/energy to do them. It's 2 1/2 weeks until my mom flies out for a visit. Lots of cleaning to do for that!! I might just take a nap this afternoon...


----------



## Deven

IC I might've just stolen the neighbor's kitten. I don't feel bad, though, this is the same family that left a dead kitten in my yard, same litter of kittens as this little guy... after the 4th time of finding him cowering under my steps in as many days time, I'm inclined to keep him...


----------



## imfree

Deven said:


> IC I might've just stolen the neighbor's kitten. I don't feel bad, though, this is the same family that left a dead kitten in my yard, same litter of kittens as this little guy... after the 4th time of finding him cowering under my steps in as many days time, I'm inclined to keep him...



Hard to call it stealing when you'd be acting in the feline guy's best interest.


----------



## MattB

IC I always thought this was a singles thread. (On account of the title...)


----------



## CarlaSixx

MattB said:


> IC I always thought this was a singles thread. (On account of the title...)



Me too. That's why I use it. Lol


----------



## Saoirse

ic the best part about last night was how he kept rubbing his hands all over my jiggly naked booty. how nice to be completely naked with someone and not worry about what you look like.

i think he's the sexiest man I've ever had the pleasure of being with. Physically, he's my Mr Perfect. mmmm tall, pale, scrawny skinny, and that curly hair! but I wonder if he finds me as sexy as I find him? Obviously he likes something about me.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have this sneaking suspicion that he's gay and just won't tell me. It upsets me. If he is, I don't understand why he doesnt just say so. And if he isn't... Why is he acting so differently these days...?

IC I think it's funny that my mom has this idea I might be transgendered. No ma, I'm andro. But it doesn't help that my female friends make constant references to lesbianism and my mom makes comments about how I said I should have been born a dude. Well... I said that once. I often say I was born part dude already. And she's getting it sorta. But now she's thinking I'm supposed to be a dude who's into chicks only. Gah. She gets sexuality and gender identity SO messed up.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am seriously sad and upset that our ps3 died today. This is our second machine to flop in less than 5 years. Hubs thinks he can replace the blu ray drive himself but this just sucks! I am so down in the dumps cuz i just started up Portal 2 yesterday. No movie playing ability out in the living room


----------



## Mathias

I may have said this in the past, but why do reporters stand out in dangerously bad weather just to say how dangerously bad it is?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Because it's what people want to see, so it's what their stations ask them to do, and if they want a chance to advance their careers, they'll do it. Being a journalist is not easy.


----------



## imfree

Mathias said:


> I may have said this in the past, but why do reporters stand out in dangerously bad weather just to say how dangerously bad it is?



It's in their blood, reporters don't just report dangerous weather, they get out and live it!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

I am so damned tired of sycophants.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mathias said:


> I may have said this in the past, but why do reporters stand out in dangerously bad weather just to say how dangerously bad it is?



You can think Dan Rather for that phenomenon. He was a reporter for KHOU here in Houston when Hurricane Carla came ashore in 1961. He reported from the Galveston Seawall as the Category 4 storm made landfall. It was the story that literally made his career.


----------



## danielson123

IC that I'm still taking things slow with this girl. I never thought of myself as a guy who would get annoyed with going slow, but I am. Maybe it's just that I'm not sure if she feels the same way about me as I do her. If I knew that, this would all be so much easier.

We went to the movies a couple weeks ago. Typical first "date" awkwardness compounded by both of our natural awkward behaviors around people we don't know well meant that it was, well, really awkward. But we both had fun and promised to do it again. And we did. We had dinner last Thursday. Totally casual, I didn't pick up her tab so it wasn't really a date either, but still. Progress. That went much much better. We got to actually talk, something we couldn't do at the movies, and went about 2 hours without any awkwardness. She told me that she definitely wants to hang out again. I felt amazing afterward.

Since, I try to text her at least once a day and see what she's up to, or try and drop hints at future get-together options (I want to see this art exhibit on so-and-so, stuff like that). She hasn't really picked up on any of those, which has me a bit worried I guess. She's terrible with texting. It takes her hours to respond sometimes, and sometimes just won't respond at all. The latter is becoming more common. I'm hoping it's just that she's busy with school and not that I'm boring her or bothering her or something. I just want to see her in person again.

Tomorrow, or more likely Thursday, I'm just going to come out and ask her if she has plans for the weekend and would want to do something. Make it a real date this time. My 21st is next week, so that whole weekend is looking pretty full up, and I don't wanna wait 2 more weeks to do something with her. Hopefully we can make something happen, even if it's just dinner on campus again. I just like being around her. I've never been this honest with someone in person before. Also, I'm more comfortable around her than I ever have been in that semi-date situation before. We have so much in common (in our personal lives, less so in interests, but there are overlaps there that we can work with) that I feel like I can tell her anything and she won't judge me. She told me this exact same thing before our first 'date', and I feel like that's a pretty solid base for a friendship-turned-relationship. Just had to get all this out there and written down. I need to start my diary again for this sort of stuff.

IAC that I had an interesting encounter tonight. If anybody remembers from this time last year, I got my heart broken by a girl I had a crush on for 6 years. Yep, saw her. I was so glad that it never worked out. We're on friendly terms so we chatted a bit. I honestly had very little attraction left for her, if any. She looks different, and it's unappealing to me now. Also, she got a phone call and was a bit bitchy to whoever it was that was calling her. Dodged a bullet there I guess.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I sometimes wonder if I'm really cut out to be a mom. Too late but i still wonder. It's just so hard sometimes.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> IC I sometimes wonder if I'm really cut out to be a mom. Too late but i still wonder. It's just so hard sometimes.



I feel the same sometimes.


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> IC I sometimes wonder if I'm really cut out to be a mom. Too late but i still wonder. It's just so hard sometimes.



I feel that way too sometimes. I think it is because there is no black and white to parenting and I am a very black and white minded person. It's all shades of grey. Just do your best and follow your values and morals and find people (even if it's only us) to vent to and share stories with and maybe you can get some new ideas for tough situations. I know I have plenty of those. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Surlysomething

Crushes, I have them.

Haha. 

View attachment 161777811584997379_eAN6As32_f.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> I feel that way too sometimes. I think it is because there is no black and white to parenting and I am a very black and white minded person. It's all shades of grey. Just do your best and follow your values and morals and find people (even if it's only us) to vent to and share stories with and maybe you can get some new ideas for tough situations. I know I have plenty of those. (((((hugs)))))





penguin said:


> I feel the same sometimes.



I'm glad I'm not alone but am not happy I'm not alone too. I'm sorry you guys struggle too. I'm hoping if/when we get a diagnosis for alex wecan learn some coping mechanisms. The random tantrums over seemingly nothing wears you down.


My new confession. I'm not too sure about this uber blond hair. Is a necessary evil to facilitate my pink hair tho.


----------



## Aust99

I love my bed!!! It's so comfy every time I return to it I feel like I should have gone to bed earlier.... Maybe is the overtired factor but I needed to express that... Lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Aust99 said:


> I love my bed!!! It's so comfy every time I return to it I feel like I should have gone to bed earlier.... Maybe is the overtired factor but I needed to express that... Lol



Haha. I always feel like that. Like i'm fighting going to sleep and once I wake up I don't want to leave. It's a challenge any way you look at it.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I actually found a fairly perfect pair of shoes for my needs today, and I was productive and got groceries while I was out. Plus, I only have four work days before I leave for a long weekend of fun!  I need some time away even if it's only a few days.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> I actually found a fairly perfect pair of shoes for my needs today, and I was productive and got groceries while I was out. Plus, I only have four work days before I leave for a long weekend of fun!  I need some time away even if it's only a few days.


Yayyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm getting nervous i won't get the house "mom" clean before my mom comes. IT's hard when the kids go in behind you an unclean what you just cleaned!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC am not sure what to expect tonight. I am going to sit and have a talk with my ex GF. She has been all over the place emotionally. I believe in my heart that we have what it takes to succeed but not right now. We both have to fix ourselves before we can be in a relationship with each other. 

She is talking as though I want long periods of no contact or talking and that's not true. I want her and her girls to get themselves settled in a new place and her divorce to get finalized. She needs to make some degree of peace with her ex. I need to live on my own for a while to prove that I can do it. The person , at her core, is right but the timing is a mess.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My favorite shoes have died. I haz a sad.


----------



## JASmith

I wish that I was heavier, without the problems that came with it.


----------



## spiritangel

IC today has made me feel like I have been repeatedly suckerpunched but at least it is nearly over


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm normally attracted to stocky, thick, built men, but I have to confess that Adam Levine just does it for me. Haha. He's a ladies man, that has something to do with it. Men that have that kind of ease and comfort level with their sexuality and can flirt with ANY woman are truly irresistible.

I even mentioned it to my MOTHER and she agreed that's he's a total hottie.

I'm a cougar-supreme for Adam Levine. HAHA.


----------



## Micara

IC that I just bought my tickets to go to NYC in December for some fun.  And nobody knows.


----------



## MattB

IC I'm in "a rut".


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I'm considering something I thought was put aside for good, a while ago.


----------



## penguin

IC I feel broken.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> IC I feel broken.



IC I don't like this confession at all.


----------



## Dromond

IC I am sick of being poor.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC I don't like this confession at all.



I don't either, but it's how I feel lately 



Dromond said:


> IC I am sick of being poor.



Same.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC I may have dodged a bullet.


----------



## Linda

IC that it is getting easier to count my blessings everyday even when things go awry.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ScreamingChicken said:


> IC I may have dodged a bullet.



Is she crazy?!?


----------



## spiritangel

IC To Feeling very grateful that I am not in her shoes

IAC I am sick of everything being about the stoopid footy finals


----------



## S13Drifter

IC i'm gald my ex dumped me, she was too small for me and I wanted to save money for car parts....


----------



## CleverBomb

IC that cat-proofing a home is harder than one would expect.
1. You'd be surprised what a cat thinks might be a cat toy.
2. Or where he thinks it's hiding.
3. Yes, he CAN get up there. 
4. They weren't thinking about determined felines when they designed those.
5. He's still cool nonetheless.
6. Being goofy sometimes, doesn't negate point 5.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Is she crazy?!?



I am really starting to wonder. She had a lot on her plate before we broke up but she has really started to spiral out of control in the past week and a half. In addition to the public skewering on Facebook, she sent a pretty nasty message to a friend of mine and ex GF from 20 years ago when she saw me tagged in a pic that she posted. She then took it further and swore that the ex GF from 20 years ago were talking only week after the break up:doh:. She then has the nerve to jump my case about not wanting to talk her....gee, I wonder why?

Her irrational and erratic behavior is about to put the kibosh on any chances of us trying to work this out in the future.


----------



## Linda

IC that it may be time to make squirrel stew this weekend.


----------



## MattB

Linda said:


> IC that it may be time to make squirrel stew this weekend.



Is that a real thing? IC the only other time I heard of squirrels used in a dish was the Columbo episode with Johnny Cash, and they were eating squirrel-meat chili...:blink:


----------



## CastingPearls

MattB said:


> Is that a real thing? IC the only other time I heard of squirrels used in a dish was the Columbo episode with Johnny Cash, and they were eating squirrel-meat chili...:blink:


I live in the Pocono mountains of PA. While I was born, raised and have spent most of my adult life in NJ, not five miles from NYC, the ten years I've spent living here have been quite an education. Whether or not Linda is talking about real squirrels, I can attest to the fact that while they are rodents, many live peacefully with few predators and feast on acorns only, all year long. They're so fat, they literally waddle. They're so tame, they'll walk up to you and ask you to hold their acorn while they scratch their ass. My first home in PA was surrounded by beautiful oaks and squirrels broke into our house regularly, by coming down the furnace chimney (they broke the screen on the chimney guard) and my cats thought they were yet another feline addition and would stuff toys and food under the basement door to welcome them to the family. I could very easily see how people could eat squirrels. Not my cup o' tea, but yes, very easily. Up here, (or down here, from your direction) they're literally as big as puppies.


----------



## livelovelaughsmile

I would like to find a guy who loves and appreciates me for everything I am. Someone who does not judge me for my past and appreciates the woman I have become. I want someone to feel the same about me


----------



## Linda

MattB said:


> Is that a real thing? IC the only other time I heard of squirrels used in a dish was the Columbo episode with Johnny Cash, and they were eating squirrel-meat chili...:blink:



LOL It is a real thing but I would never eat squirrel.  I was simply complaining about the squirrel I am rehabilitating. he is feeling better and has been very rambunctous. Ugh!


----------



## penguin

IC I'm a little drunk and really wanting chocolate. I only have some choc chips for baking, so I'm nibbling on those


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I just spent $28 at the Dollar Tree on Halloween stuff. I got some rats, some black birds, a blow up skeleton.. a wrap for one of my front yard trees. I got some severed body parts and a few other things i can't remember off hand. I had to restrain myself but am really thrilled at the great selection of Halloween junk they have! I'm going to be digging my decorations out this weekend and start the long, fun process of turning our homey situation into a delightfully ghoulish lair.


----------



## WVMountainrear

MattB said:


> Is that a real thing? IC the only other time I heard of squirrels used in a dish was the Columbo episode with Johnny Cash, and they were eating squirrel-meat chili...:blink:



Just to chime in with everyone else, this is an actual real thing. I've seen it prepared and watched people eat it although I have not partaken in it myself (and I don't know quite whether to say it's because I've never had the courage or I've never been crazy enough...but it's one or the other).  Not to let my redneck show, but no one skins a squirrel as fast as my Dad. It's kind of fascinating.


----------



## Linda

IC I wish someone would buy this guitar. It's just collecting dust.


----------



## MattB

Thanks everyone for the Squirrel info! Interesting.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am happy to see her miserable. Karma's a bitch.


----------



## Donna

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I am happy to see her miserable. Karma's a bitch.



Isn't rejoicing in another person's negative Karma a pretty good way to earn oneself some negative Karma as well?


----------



## Lovelyone

Donna said:


> Isn't rejoicing in another person's negative Karma a pretty good way to earn oneself some negative Karma as well?



Yes it can be, and I am willing to risk it. This is a person whom has made others miserable for YEARS, rejoiced at other people's misfortune and pain, left her husband who has cancer for a man who has money, has been intentionally mean and rude to people just for kicks, attempted to break people apart in order to gain what she wanted from the situation, treated others as stepping stones to get where she's gotten and basically spat in other peoples faces and threatened their livelihood.

I've always said that I won't urge/wish bad things to happen to her but now that they have taken their own natural progression, I am going to grab some popcorn and watch the fireworks in amusement...and if that brings me bad karma...it will be totally 100% worth it.


----------



## Linda

IC that I need a personal assistant just to remind me of things. :doh:


----------



## ODFFA

IC... I'm glad tomorrow's not an office day as I suspect my eyes will be swollen for a while tomorrow...


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am about to risk burning my mouth because the lasagna is torturing me smelling so good!!


----------



## Linda

IC that apparently I need someone to come and hammer me in the head in the morning to wake up. I go to bed early enough. Between 830 and 930pm usually. I set ten alarms in the morning with the first one going off at 440 am and the last at 6am but since I put the new mattress topper on my bed and it feels like I am floating on a cloud I sleep right through the majority if not all of the alarms. FML


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> IC that apparently I need someone to come and hammer me in the head in the morning to wake up. I go to bed early enough. Between 830 and 930pm usually. I set ten alarms in the morning with the first one going off at 440 am and the last at 6am but since I put the new mattress topper on my bed and it feels like I am floating on a cloud I sleep right through the majority if not all of the alarms. FML



Would a vibration wake you up? I put my phone under my pillow at night and the alarm buzzes and makes noise. The buzz scares the crap out of me.. but then again, i'm a light sleeper.


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> Would a vibration wake you up? I put my phone under my pillow at night and the alarm buzzes and makes noise. The buzz scares the crap out of me.. but then again, i'm a light sleeper.





I don't think so. I would probably think someone was massaging my neck lol


Today IC that I woke up before any alarms went off. Doh!! lol


----------



## penguin

IC that I really want chocolate. I'm having a shitty night (thanks to the ex and him screwing us over) and I'm getting my wine on and will be watching The Princess Bride soon. But I want chocolate. I would love to have a big basket of assorted chocolate products turn up. That'd make my night.


----------



## Linda

IC that I fucking hate the child support system.


----------



## penguin

Linda said:


> IC that I fucking hate the child support system.



ME TOO. It appears I have a good case manager, but I've had to go two months without my ex making payments while it gets chased up.


----------



## HottiMegan

Child support seems like a painfully slow process and often the carer of the child gets screwed over. I hope yours wont be too bad Penguin. He's hurting his child doing his shenanigans.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Child support seems like a painfully slow process and often the carer of the child gets screwed over. I hope yours wont be too bad Penguin. He's hurting his child doing his shenanigans.



I won't go into detail here with how things have been, but let's just say he's an epic ass and thinks there's nothing wrong with his behaviour.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I like it when someone tells me that they think I am beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls

I went to pick up Chinese take-out as a surprise for my dad and gran and while I was sitting there in an oversized sweatshirt, no makeup and hair brushed with a rock, a good-looking man walked in, did a double-take and started hitting on me, hard. Didn't stop talking for ten minutes and was falling all over himself. For some reason, although he was still going at it as I was walking out the door, he never actually did more to make a connection but still, it was nice. And I was surprised for the first time in a long time.


----------



## ODFFA

CastingPearls said:


> I went to pick up Chinese take-out as a surprise for my dad and gran and while I was sitting there in an oversized sweatshirt, no makeup and hair brushed with a rock, a good-looking man walked in, did a double-take and started hitting on me, hard. Didn't stop talking for ten minutes and was falling all over himself. For some reason, although he was still going at it as I was walking out the door, he never actually did more to make a connection but still, it was nice. And I was surprised for the first time in a long time.



I'm _not_ surprised 
--------------------
And IC, I absolutely love the word y'all


----------



## Saoirse

Fire side blowjob last night. How romantic! Hahaha no just drunk and feeling frisky. He's such a cool dude.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I went to a friend's wedding shower yesterday. I had a lot of fun. But hated how everyone asked me about kids and marriage once they found out my age. Like I'm being pressured for it by people who've only just met me as well as my friends. I'm sick of it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Multiple confessions (who cares): I miss an ex for a few things:

- he used to tell me how great my ass looked all the time
- he gave great neck massages
- he loved my specialty dish so much he talked about it after we broke up, haha
- he was big and made me feel safe
- and we laughed...a LOT

Not sure why i'm thinking about him this morning.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I hate waking up sad in the middle of the night.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

lovelylady78 said:


> I hate waking up sad in the middle of the night.



I confess that I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one........................


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> I hate waking up sad in the middle of the night.


(((((((((((LL)))))))))))) thinking of you, honey. <3


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I confess that I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one........................





BigBeautifulMe said:


> (((((((((((LL)))))))))))) thinking of you, honey. <3



Thanks for the solidarity, ladies. It's amazing how you can go from such highs to such lows so quickly.


----------



## dharmabean

I pee a lot. Like, a lot. :blush:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC I've been bitten by the wedding bug.


----------



## Dromond

I want chocolate.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess A girl I'm sort of kind of maybe crushing on did something that made her way cooler in my eyes than I thought possible. I guess the confession is, I judged a book by its cover and was quickly taught how wrong I was in my ways. It was a good feeling. 

If anyone is interested, she made a dragonball Z reference, and then followed that up by singing the Captain Planet theme song while switching out words to make reference to her vagina. 

Classy broad.


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess A girl I'm sort of kind of maybe crushing on did something that made her way cooler in my eyes than I thought possible. I guess the confession is, I judged a book by its cover and was quickly taught how wrong I was in my ways. It was a good feeling.
> 
> If anyone is interested, she made a dragonball Z reference, and then followed that up by singing the Captain Planet theme song while switching out words to make reference to her vagina.
> 
> Classy broad.



Wait, I didn't do th....oh...ohhh


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess A girl I'm sort of kind of maybe crushing on did something that made her way cooler in my eyes than I thought possible. I guess the confession is, I judged a book by its cover and was quickly taught how wrong I was in my ways. It was a good feeling.
> 
> If anyone is interested, she made a dragonball Z reference, and then followed that up by singing the Captain Planet theme song while switching out words to make reference to her vagina.
> 
> Classy broad.



HAHAHAHAHAHA

After I read this, I clicked onto another thread and just kept browsing new posts, but in my head I was singing the Captain Planet song and trying to make it fuckin' filthy. That's hilarious. You and your friend are bad influences.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson and WHR posting pictures on the same day?

I confess to being....:blush:.


----------



## Linda

IC that I need a very, very, VERY large shot of something strong.


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess A girl I'm sort of kind of maybe crushing on did something that made her way cooler in my eyes than I thought possible. I guess the confession is, I judged a book by its cover and was quickly taught how wrong I was in my ways. It was a good feeling.
> 
> If anyone is interested, she made a dragonball Z reference, and then followed that up by singing the Captain Planet theme song while switching out words to make reference to her vagina.
> 
> Classy broad.



MARRY THIS WOMAN.


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess A girl I'm sort of kind of maybe crushing on did something that made her way cooler in my eyes than I thought possible. I guess the confession is, I judged a book by its cover and was quickly taught how wrong I was in my ways. It was a good feeling.
> 
> If anyone is interested, she made a dragonball Z reference, and then followed that up by singing the Captain Planet theme song while switching out words to make reference to her vagina.
> 
> Classy broad.





Blackjack said:


> MARRY THIS WOMAN.



Marry her right now!


----------



## dharmabean

Confession: 

I work four jobs. I'm a little exhausted.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I want mermaid hair!


----------



## Linda

The lawnmower outside is annoying me...time for happy pills. (The visit from my folks has me on edge I tell you.)


----------



## dharmabean

I am getting old. I wake too early. I creak when I rise. I fall to slumber early. I remind myself of my grandmother.


----------



## Aust99

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I want mermaid hair!



Are we talking the colour or nipple length hair??? 




Ic I could murder some pancakes right now!


----------



## spiritangel

IC Nothing has incited me to want to wish ill will on someone more than that conversation last night


----------



## penguin

IC I'm happy with how my Halloween prep is going


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Are we talking the colour or nipple length hair???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ic I could murder some pancakes right now!



google nigella's pancakes she has this awesome recipe I swear you will never buy shaker pancakes again its super super easy (though I cheat skip the baking powder and just use self raising flour instead)


----------



## Linda

penguin said:


> IC I'm happy with how my Halloween prep is going



What's that going to be?


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I'm a total introvert. People often believe both because I have such a strong personality once they get to know me and because of what I do for a living that I must be a bubbly extrovert. The truth is I'm very shy and quiet in a crowd of people I don't know or in a situation that I'm still trying to assess. I just take a while to come out of my shell.


----------



## penguin

Linda said:


> What's that going to be?



A Beholder. It's a monster from Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Dromond

penguin said:


> A Beholder. It's a monster from Dungeons and Dragons.



It's a beauty.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am thinking only 5 small grave stones in the front yard aren't enough.. I want more!!


----------



## penguin

Dromond said:


> It's a beauty.



Thanks  It'll be even better once it's painted.

IC that the main reason I posted it here was so I could show Dromond, because I'm not going to post it on facebook just yet


----------



## largenlovely

IC that I've been binge eating for a solid week straight. Stressssssssssssss


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Aust99 said:


> Are we talking the colour or nipple length hair???



Both! But mostly the length.


----------



## Linda

IC that I will not use my phone today. not for calls. Not for texting. I need some breathing room. So I am off to do some girly things. Leaving the phone at home.


----------



## largenlovely

IC that I've been trying to lose some amount of weight to take the pressure off the new hip cuz the docs said it would help, of course....but I think I'm fucking over it. I'm sick of having to make the effort. I am in good shape...I needz a cheeseburger lol


----------



## Linda

IC that lack of communication pisses me off when it's one sided.


----------



## nugget34

largenlovely said:


> IC that I've been binge eating for a solid week straight. Stressssssssssssss



Me too due to a argument with a human resources hypocrite in regards to their double standards regarding EEO and code of conduct policies


----------



## largenlovely

nugget34 said:


> Me too due to a argument with a human resources hypocrite in regards to their double standards regarding EEO and code of conduct policies



Food can sure make the world a better place...until ya eat yourself sick anyway lol


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I watch hoarding shows to inspire me to clean up. I am not a hoarder but i'm sloppy. (My house isn't bad but it helps me get off my duff before it gets bad)


----------



## Aust99

HottiMegan said:


> IC I watch hoarding shows to inspire me to clean up. I am not a hoarder but i'm sloppy. (My house isn't bad but it helps me get off my duff before it gets bad)



Baha.. I usually last 1/2 the show before I get up to clean my own place... Lol


----------



## HottiMegan

he he, glad i'm not the only one


----------



## Surlysomething

So crabby. So very, very, very crabby. I want everyone around me to shut the fuck up.


----------



## fatcharlie

Surlysomething said:


> So crabby. So very, very, very crabby. I want everyone around me to shut the fuck up.



Oh I have not said a word just been lurkin' around :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

You're a smart man. 




fatcharlie said:


> Oh I have not said a word just been lurkin' around :blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> So crabby. So very, very, very crabby. I want everyone around me to shut the fuck up.



This isn't a confession...this is just Tina


----------



## Surlysomething

People are assholes all the time.

I try to ignore it. I really do. Haha.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This isn't a confession...this is just Tina


----------



## Linda

IC that I get so irritated when IT calls some issue a "glitch". Please just admit you have no fucking idea .


----------



## WVMountainrear

I received my cave girl Halloween costume in the mail today! Unfortunately, it's looking more and more like our annual Halloween shindig may be off for this year. Bummer. :-/


----------



## Mathias

IC that I wish my good friend would leaver her boyfriend to be with me, and I feel terrible for thinking that.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I'm freezing.


----------



## spiritangel

IC That I am loving my life atm. So many interesting adventures are about to begin this comming week.


----------



## largenlovely

spiritangel said:


> IC That I am loving my life atm. So many interesting adventures are about to begin this comming week.



Nice..I love new adventures  have fun with them.


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC That tomorrow night is going to be AMAZING!! 
New episode of The Walking Dead, The Talking Dead, & Comic Book Men!!!
And if it's possible I would love to order a cute guy and a bowl of ice cream too and then the night would be perfect!!!


----------



## Saoirse

Ic that even though I'm absolutely loving getting to know a new guy (hes so sweet and we have so much in common)... Im still dying for a night with the trusty fuck buddy. Omg i just want to see him naked one more time. Especially in the morning light. He looks so sexy in the early morning sun.


----------



## Linda

IC that I would do just about anyting to get rid of this headache.


----------



## AuntHen

Linda said:


> IC that I would do just about anyting to get rid of this headache.



Linda, *Aleve *gel caps... best headache reliever ever in my book!


----------



## Aust99

Back to work today after two weeks off..... Not too happy but am consoled with the fact that I have only 9 1/2 weeks to go before the summer break.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I wish I had not bought the black wrap dress because *I want these more than I have ever wanted anything 

http://starkid.annarbortshirtcompan...s_Merchandise_News10_10_2012&utm_medium=email


yes A very Potter Musical Shoes be still my heart


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am sooo tired. I can barely keep my eyes open. Hubs has a cold and is snoring so bad that i get very little sound sleep. (And I wear ear plugs every night to sleep) I have bags and dark, dark circles under my eyes. I had intended to take a nap while Alex is at school but hubs took the car and won't take a few minutes off work to bring it back to me. So here i am tired as hell and an Alex to keep an eye on.


----------



## Saoirse

A guy I dated a little last year is chatting me up again and saying he wants to see me. He even asked if he could take me on a Boston day trip on his vaca next month. I'm super excited to see him again but I made it very clear that I was not happy with the way things ended last time and I wasn't willing to out up with bullshit.

IC I'm putting too much hope into this and I'm probably going to be messed up.


----------



## WVMountainrear

It's been a long weekend for me (full of thinking about heavy matters), so I engaged in a fair amount of online retail therapy. Thank goodness I just got that raise...


----------



## AuntHen

IC I really wish I had some beatnik friends, who just liked to hang out at little "dive" style jazz clubs listening to music and chilling!


----------



## one2one

I'm afraid to total up the receipts from the weekend. :blink:


----------



## Micara

IC that I keep accidentally flashing people at work in this dress.

I further confess that it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mathias

IC that it's a good thing I can't leap through the computer screen.


----------



## BBWbonnie

~I confess I did something naughty and I won't ever do it again!
And I still feel that way:blink:


----------



## rellis10

IC that today is the first time in my 23 and a half year existence that I've made porridge from scratch.... I feel strangely ashamed of this confession


----------



## Mishty

I wanna go where it's snowing already. I wanna spend the next 1/4 of a year covered in snow. I want to be cold.


----------



## zbot19

Misthy you should come here to Colorado then. just snowed the past 36hours the grassy and tree areas are covered in snow. Today is sunny but its cold outside


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It has been so long since I have been head-over-heels in love with someone and had them 100% return that love without qualification or caveat. It is such a wonderful feeling, and I feel so blessed tonight. I truly can't wait to spend the rest of my life with this man.


----------



## Aust99

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It has been so long since I have been head-over-heels in love with someone and had them 100% return that love without qualification or caveat. It is such a wonderful feeling, and I feel so blessed tonight. I truly can't wait to spend the rest of my life with this man.



Nawwww congratulations lovely!!!! This makes my heart happy.


----------



## Saoirse

IC I had sex with Jason Voorhees with the woods last night...


Or just a friend with a horror fantasy and a mask haha. He didnt have a machete but I did get stabbed multiple times


----------



## CarlaSixx

I made out and kissed with so many people last night. Regrettably, I missed one person I wanted to kiss the most at the party. Lol. I had such a blast.


----------



## Aust99

I want to go to bed but hate putting on new sheets.... Arrgh!!!! Somebody do it for me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Aust99 said:


> Nawwww congratulations lovely!!!! This makes my heart happy.



Thanks, lady!  Hey - best of all I'll be joining you in Oz pretty soon.  I'm going to live in Sydney.


----------



## AuntHen

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks, lady!  Hey - best of all I'll be joining you in Oz pretty soon.  I'm going to live in Sydney.




Oh nice! This is awesome! I just realized you are in Virginia... I just moved to MD/DC like 3 months ago 

Edit: not that it would matter now since you will be moving soon


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I would totally be up for hanging out before I go! In fact, there's a DC event coming up in December. I'll PM you.


----------



## Aust99

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks, lady!  Hey - best of all I'll be joining you in Oz pretty soon.  I'm going to live in Sydney.


That's great... Sydney is beautiful and one of the best cities in Australia to live in... I'll look forward to your move.


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It has been so long since I have been head-over-heels in love with someone and had them 100% return that love without qualification or caveat. It is such a wonderful feeling, and I feel so blessed tonight. I truly can't wait to spend the rest of my life with this man.



I could not be more happy and excited for you, dear. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> I could not be more happy and excited for you, dear. :happy:


Thank you so much, my lovely friend. <3


----------



## Micara

I got asked out by a customer at work today.

IC that I was so caught off-guard by it, and the fact that he said that I was pretty, that I really didn't know what to say and probably came off looking stupid.

IC I was also surprised because he was nice looking, clean, and well-dressed.


----------



## Saoirse

View attachment 105248


IC we made it like Xmas


----------



## CastingPearls

I uh...well. This was unexpected. But nice. I think.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think I have a new addiction and its all Toni's fault


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I've been quick to anger so much this weekend. I'm ready to just be alone.. Too bad I have to wait until Tuesday for my hour of alone time.


----------



## Linda

IC that I could use one extra day this coming week to get everything done that I need to.


----------



## ODFFA

I reallllly don't like the aftertaste of any sweetener besides honey and sugar.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I am TIRED of bullshit retroactive election msgs on FB by supporters of candidates. It's over..get over it.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that this pregnancy is kicking my fat ass already. Sooooo tired all the time and I wince if someone even glances at my boobs.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm giddy like a little kid that it's snowing outside!! I was wearing shorts and a tank top two days ago.. and it's snowing like crazy outside! It's not sticking though.. It's those big fluffy flakes that melt when they hit the ground. The cats are glued to the window too.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm getting way too excited about my Halloween costume for next year... and it's still a year away. And it's gonna take a shitload of time and effort to put it together along with a good hunk of money. But it may be one of the best things that I've ever done once I finish it...


----------



## Pandasaur

I confess that I was totally looking forward to the new Adventure time episode tonight


----------



## spiritangel

IC I just got a huge box of crafty goodness (4 of us ordered from one of my fav ebay sellers) and got a ton of freebies and am not at all sure I want to share them considering all the work I put into the order and I never get any freebies when my sister gets them......


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*IC* It is WAY TOO EARLY FOR CHRISTMAS STUFF.

Christmas MUSIC 
TREES
DECOR
all of it! X( Yuck!


----------



## dharmabean

IC sometimes I feel like I kill the board or posts with shit I type. :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

IC As much as i really wanted to be selfish I shared


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am beyond nervous for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mathias

IC I tired watching Mad Men and can't get into it. Hardly anything ever happens.


----------



## ODFFA

IC my self-talk today goes much like this: "For goodness' sake OD, pull your shit together"


----------



## Linda

IC that I hate early morning.


----------



## largenlovely

IC that sometimes I just really like to be left alone for extended periods of time and that trying to be social is a hassle that I don't want to deal with.

Eta: yet I like for someone to be around...I just don't want to be forced to talk to them.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic that I got some moisturizing body wash and I can't stop stroking my soft, soft skin! I was an irish spring girl before. I also smell really good!


----------



## danielson123

IC that I think my cold medicine is mixing weirdly with my St. John's Wort. Yawning was never this . . . sensual :blink:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I forgot how much I love the scent of Baby Shampoo and the way it leaves my hair!


----------



## Pandasaur

For once I actually have messages on okcupid (3 this month, a record!!!!!)...maybe the dating Gods are finally pitying me =DDDDD


----------



## Surlysomething

For the first time in over 3 years, you're not the first thing or the last thing I think of every day. And for this i'm thankful. 


I made it.


----------



## rellis10

IC watching loads of scary videos before bed was not a good idea, no matter if I think they're fake or not


----------



## Tracyarts

IC that I still have my Halloween decorations up inside the house, and they're not getting packed away until after the weekend. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

Tracyarts said:


> IC that I still have my Halloween decorations up inside the house, and they're not getting packed away until after the weekend.
> 
> Tracy



Mine are still up too  I have a lot of them starting to be stacked in a certain area but I plan on packing it all up this weekend


----------



## bremerton

Your Plump Princess said:


> *IC* It is WAY TOO EARLY FOR CHRISTMAS STUFF.
> 
> Christmas MUSIC
> TREES
> DECOR
> all of it! X( Yuck!



i swear it gets earlier every year! please, at least wait until after thanksgiving. my birthday is nov 10 and it makes me RAGE when i see christmas commercials/ stuff in stores/ hear christmas music before then.... :doh:


----------



## Fattitude1

IC~ there are fresh-baked chocolate chip cookies in my house... and I am weak.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I really need some huggin's


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have a wee crush on Trevor the guy who drives the bus to take me to and from art group


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC I am so proud of my GF. She went in to not exactly friendly territory on one of the most stressful days of the years and just owned it. She walked away with phone numbers and FB friend requests from family memebers who have been resistant to the idea of me and her as a couple for about six months now. Nieces and nephews were calling her "Aunt Amy" and not "Miss Amy" before we left.I have never been so proud of her before (which is saying A LOT). It was a huge psychological breakthrough that I think we both needed.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I regret getting out of my cozy warm bed this morning. I was snuggled up with two blankets up to my ears and it was so nice.. The house is cold and it's making my nose run!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that the numbness is starting to wear off and I want it back because it hurts too much


----------



## CAMellie

IC that, after hours of thoughtful discussion, my husband and I have decided that he's going to get a vasectomy. It's much less invasive, and painful, for him to get fixed than it is for me. 2 blighted ovum and an ectopic pregnancy are enough. We're done.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC that I am afraid to go on a hike with my boyfriend in fear of embarrassing myself. Being that I'm not as active as him, I don't want him to have to see how hard of a time I will most likely have compared to how easily he will have it. :/


----------



## CarlaSixx

My gay friends are awesome. If it wasn't for them, my birthday would've sucked. 

It was also nice to get a birthday hug from a cute straight boy. Lol.


----------



## HottiMegan

kaylaisamachine said:


> IC that I am afraid to go on a hike with my boyfriend in fear of embarrassing myself. Being that I'm not as active as him, I don't want him to have to see how hard of a time I will most likely have compared to how easily he will have it. :/



I had that fear with my husband. There are some really beautiful hikes in the bay area, you could try some out with girlfriends ahead of time to get comfy with them. I wish i remembered the name of the trail that is only a few miles up that when you get to the top, you can see the entire bay and turn around to see the ocean. IT would be a really romantic scene for a hike with a boyfriend.  I'll look into the name and ask my folks.. they might remember it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

This will be our 4th Christmas together. Three out of 4 we have not had any money. This year on top of not having any money...we aren't putting up a tree.

I'd be happy just to fast forward to January and get this year over with already.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

HottiMegan said:


> I had that fear with my husband. There are some really beautiful hikes in the bay area, you could try some out with girlfriends ahead of time to get comfy with them. I wish i remembered the name of the trail that is only a few miles up that when you get to the top, you can see the entire bay and turn around to see the ocean. IT would be a really romantic scene for a hike with a boyfriend.  I'll look into the name and ask my folks.. they might remember it.



Please do! I was thinking of doing that first to make sure I could handle certain hikes before going on them with him. But I know it would make him really happy if I went with him, so I definitely want to do it.


----------



## Gingembre

kaylaisamachine said:


> Please do! I was thinking of doing that first to make sure I could handle certain hikes before going on them with him. But I know it would make him really happy if I went with him, so I definitely want to do it.



Talk to him about it. I'm sure he'll be happy to go at your pace.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Gingembre said:


> Talk to him about it. I'm sure he'll be happy to go at your pace.



I have and he's assured me that he will, but I'm stubborn. xP I told him that I want to start on small hikes first to make sure that I'll enjoy it and that I would work my way up to bigger stuff with him. So hopefully he agrees to that.  Like I said, I just want to make him happy and I love hikes, I've just never been on one with a significant other which can be seemingly different than going with close friends.


----------



## HottiMegan

kaylaisamachine said:


> Please do! I was thinking of doing that first to make sure I could handle certain hikes before going on them with him. But I know it would make him really happy if I went with him, so I definitely want to do it.



I posed the question of it's name on facebook and my dad reminded me of the name. So i googled it and here's a rundown of the trail: http://www.openspace.org/preserves/pr_russian_ridge.asp 
IT's not a long hike and it's fairly easy. The pay off is the top of the trail and its gorgeous view. I hiked it a lot while in high school. I went there to get away since it was so peaceful.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess I have become a very depressive person, especially with holidays and winter and blah.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Living in Chicago is pretty amazing! I'm currently at a bar for a friend's band to play some live music and the lead singer from Umphrey's McGee is here. My life is kickass!


----------



## MRdobolina

ic i have started doing the rick ross grunt in public places randomly


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I just colored my fun color section of my hair xmas red. And am thinking of some spray in green to go with it. The spray in stuff washes off with water and i have it on hand for Max's mohawk.. I'm having a hard time getting into the xmas spirit. Alex is really liking it all for the first time this year. He's been pretty indifferent previous ones. You'd think that would spur on my desire to get up and do holiday stuff..


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> Ic I just colored my fun color section of my hair xmas red. And am thinking of some spray in green to go with it. The spray in stuff washes off with water and i have it on hand for Max's mohawk.. I'm having a hard time getting into the xmas spirit. Alex is really liking it all for the first time this year. He's been pretty indifferent previous ones. You'd think that would spur on my desire to get up and do holiday stuff..



Hugs you know I have been like that in recent years the one thing I have noticed is the less my sister and I feel Christmassy the more we do christmassy stuff to overcompensate and so my nieces get a great Day



IC it is very hard work keeping my gaurd up with you, I am still not sure I entirely trust you though and your gonna have to show more interest if you want the response you asked for and be around a little more often so I am not holding my breath but it will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC There's a bunch of people I've tried to rep today only to get "You need to spread some rep around before" Message.  Proof that there's too much awesome in the air I guess.


----------



## Pandasaur

IC its sad I get excited about spending my weekends reading fanfiction


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm not happy with myself for really starting to be fond of this guy. We banter. We have fun. We chill together. It's nice. Why in the hell did he have to be the straight one? Lol. Not to mention I'm already all into someone else, and it's making me feel bad for having wandering eyes, so to speak.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I am sad. Long distance relationships suck and as much as I love my boyfriend it seems all we do is fight... tonight for instance. And I'm left crying while he is off doing something to occupy his own emotions instead of talking to me. Sick of this...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think the next man in my life is gonna have to have a lot lot lot of patience


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am incredibly sucked into my videogame.. and I missed this feeling. It's precious.


----------



## penguin

IC that worrying about how I'm going to be able to afford Christmas for my daughter is stressing me out so much I can't sleep properly


----------



## Pandasaur

I confess that I have answered about 415 questions on okcupid....I look so desperate T_T


----------



## MRdobolina

^ couldnt get past 100 ....


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I attempted to make a fire for the first time ever. It failed to catch the log.. I suck.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I feel really proud of my sister today. She finally said "NO" and put herself first.


----------



## Pandasaur

Its very rare that I watch MTV but I have been tuning into Catfish...this show makes me so nervous. 


People can be so cruel...


----------



## CastingPearls

Pandasaur said:


> Its very rare that I watch MTV but I have been tuning into Catfish...this show makes me so nervous.
> 
> 
> People can be so cruel...


The original documentary is worth a look-see. Food for thought.


----------



## spiritangel

IC Seeing you had taken the time to send me messages not only made me smile it made my heart go pitter patter I am of course totally disgusted with myself over this development


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I finally had enough of my upstairs neighbors stomping and thudding at all hours of the day and night...and filed a formal complaint with the office.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Cramps and cold weather can go to hell.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am hoping that new obsession happens with Alex. I am so tired of having Fireman Sam play all day on the tv! I might escape into something on Netflix on my computer...


----------



## Fattitude1

For the call of chocolate is strong, and I am weak.:eat2:


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I am addicted to videogames.... mainly Battlefield 3 and Medal of Honor: Warfighter.


----------



## spiritangel

IC that I have decided to stop fighting with myself and go with the flow


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am going to be 23 in march, and still have NO idea what I want to do with my life.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I CANNOT throw away the little ketchup, mustard, taco hot sauce, soy sauce packets that come with fast food if I don't use them. I have a bag FULL of them. I read online that they are good for up to 2 years. I'll be ready if the apocalypse comes and people want to pay 20 bucks for a tiny packet of ketchup (j/k)


----------



## Deven

IC I'm too clumsy... I seriously just poked myself in the eye...


----------



## Pandasaur

IC this weekend will be boring


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I bought a key lime pie today and will probably eat the entire thing by myself


----------



## Micara

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I CANNOT throw away the little ketchup, mustard, taco hot sauce, soy sauce packets that come with fast food if I don't use them. I have a bag FULL of them. I read online that they are good for up to 2 years. I'll be ready if the apocalypse comes and people want to pay 20 bucks for a tiny packet of ketchup (j/k)



Haha, one of my desk drawers at work is FULL of the little ketchup packets that Sonic gives me every morning. I can't throw them away either.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I CANNOT throw away the little ketchup, mustard, taco hot sauce, soy sauce packets that come with fast food if I don't use them. I have a bag FULL of them. I read online that they are good for up to 2 years. I'll be ready if the apocalypse comes and people want to pay 20 bucks for a tiny packet of ketchup (j/k)


In my fridge I have a gallon bag of Taco Bell sauces and a couple Ketchup packs tossed in for good measure. I can't toss them, you never know when you'll need to use it!


----------



## Fuzzy

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I CANNOT throw away the little ketchup, mustard, taco hot sauce, soy sauce packets that come with fast food if I don't use them. I have a bag FULL of them. I read online that they are good for up to 2 years. I'll be ready if the apocalypse comes and people want to pay 20 bucks for a tiny packet of ketchup (j/k)



I put them in the bottom drawer in the fridge. Its mostly packets of Arby's Horsey and Del Scorcho.


----------



## Lovelyone

Fuzzy said:


> I put them in the bottom drawer in the fridge. Its mostly packets of Arby's Horsey and Del Scorcho.



Fuzzman...
I have ketchup, mustard, mayo, salt and pepper, soy sauce, all of the taco bell sauces including verde, red pepper packets, parm packets, arbys sauce pkts and MORE. I feel like a condiment hoarder. 
If I ever went on Let's Make a Deal..I'd be set if he asked for condiments.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I've been watching cheesy made for TV xmas movies. The acting is sub par and the story lines are really cheesy but i can't stop watching them on Netflix! I might cleanse the palate with Bad(der) Santa tonight


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> IC I've been watching cheesy made for TV xmas movies. The acting is sub par and the story lines are really cheesy but i can't stop watching them on Netflix! I might cleanse the palate with Bad(der) Santa tonight



I am a complete sucker for Christmas movies, so soppy and adorable.


----------



## Pandasaur

spiritangel said:


> I am a complete sucker for Christmas movies, so soppy and adorable.




I love the Peanuts Christmas specials and cartoons =)))))

Can't wait for the stop motion Rudolph movie again


----------



## Micara

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I CANNOT throw away the little ketchup, mustard, taco hot sauce, soy sauce packets that come with fast food if I don't use them. I have a bag FULL of them. I read online that they are good for up to 2 years. I'll be ready if the apocalypse comes and people want to pay 20 bucks for a tiny packet of ketchup (j/k)



Just leaving this here...


----------



## spiritangel

Ic the last couple of nights I have really been missing someone to snuggle with


----------



## x0emnem0x

spiritangel said:


> Ic the last couple of nights I have really been missing someone to snuggle with



Me too, girl! Ugh. Been emotional this week, I just wanna sit back and be catered or something, and snuggle up with a movie. My equivalent was nomming on Burger King tonight, LOL, so close enough!

IC that my finals are next week and I've really got some studying to do, but I'm afraid I won't get anything done.


----------



## Sweetie

IC I'm actually feeling RELIEVED to be single again. The last two Christmas' were ruined for me by a SO who felt the perfect time to be a schmuck was during the holidays. This year I'll be with the people who have shown me that I can count on them for friendship and love. I'm grateful.


----------



## Pandasaur

I watched Magic Mike tonight.....


my dreams will be pleasant..


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pandasaur said:


> I watched Magic Mike tonight.....
> 
> 
> my dreams will be pleasant..



Oh my God yes.... female boner to the max.


----------



## balletguy

x0emnem0x said:


> Oh my God yes.... female boner to the max.



I must admit those boys are not too bad looking


----------



## Pandasaur

x0emnem0x said:


> Oh my God yes.... female boner to the max.



And I am usually not a fan of men in thongs....but...I could learn to love it


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I get giddy when driving around in the dark for all the xmas lights on display. They just make me happy. I will, some day, have a very Griswold house.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Most of the things I get from my local library aren't even for me, the other day I picked up 11 things and like 4 out of the 11 were actually for me. I don't know what the library must think of me getting so many movies out at once


----------



## Lovelyone

Micara said:


> Just leaving this here...



OMGosh this so made me laugh. Now I don't feel so odd about my condiment hoarding habit. Between you and I we've got Sonic, McD, Chinese food and taco bell completely covered! Here is a sampling of mine...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am going to look like a pack mule going to town tomorrow I have two canvas totes chock full of things I need to post I have never sent so much mail at once its a bit scary.


----------



## Pandasaur

Come on Friday..I have chicken shit bingo to watch....seriously we have that here...


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC tomorrow around noon I am taking a trip up to Chicago with my mother overnight and am pretty excited about it! I just wish my body wasn't so sore everywhere.


----------



## Surlysomething

I've had two Purdy's chocolates today and two Almond Roca.


You're killing me, Christmas cheer!


----------



## Pandasaur

Friends canceled for Friday...tempted to go alone....but I'll feel weird


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC next week is going to be crushing for me if my stupid uncle doesn't pay me! Unamused Megan is highly unamused. 

_Highly_. _*Unamused*_.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I feel like stabbing someone in the eye who will not take no for an answer. It's really causing me some distress as I am usually not one to be contemplating violence.


----------



## MattB

IC it's hard for me to enjoy Christmas, so I just try not to be a wet blanket.


----------



## Mishty

Crushin' on an Opie twin with a great 'stache. 

I'm so classy.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am downloading the script for A Very Potter Senior Year and fully expect to be blubbering like a baby before the end of it


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I'm feeling very grumpy right now. Hate when I feel this way.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sweetie said:


> IC that I'm feeling very grumpy right now. Hate when I feel this way.



Aww cheer up girly! Hope you feel better.

IC that I am kind of excited for Christmas for once in a few years.
Although I will not be getting much I will be around my whole family and it will be good.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC this xmas is going to feel similar to as if you got presents on arbor day. The only thing I'm looking forward to is "Chickmas" next friday with my friends. Then this can kinda all go away till next summer, yee-uck!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC that I hate that my mom treats me more like a friend than a daughter. 

IC that this will also be my first Christmas alone, I don't want to celebrate Christmas anymore.


----------



## rellis10

IC Christmas has arrived so fast this year that it's making it hard for me to get entirely in the spirit. I'm still semi-festive, but full on tinselitis hasn't settled in yet.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I go to my mother's in a week. It'll be my first Christmas home in 7 years.


----------



## Pandasaur

I feel like a hypocrite for liking men with only certain physical features but then get on my high-horse and feel offended when I hear men admitting that they don't find fluffy women or women of a different race attractive.

Damn you double standard in my brain


----------



## dharmabean

I haven't really cared about the holidays since 2009. I'm a bit numb to the process. I like giving gifts, because seeing someone smile is worth a lot to me. But, that's about it.. the holidays can come and go, and I wouldn't be the wiser.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC I had a stupid dream about him last night and he hasn't spoken to me in a week. This is going to get worse. Hes' a bad habit to break. The worst.


----------



## tiber2

IC that Christmas is coming entirely too quickly and this year I am just not in the mood!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC we're basically out of money and don't get paid until the 27th.. I hate bills!! Thankfully xmas is all paid for already.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I want a Little Debbie Christmas Tree Cake (or 4) like reeeealllyyy bad!


----------



## MattB

IC I've never been comfortable wishing others a Happy Birthday. Could never figure out why.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I wish I was able to stretch money a lot further than it seems to go


----------



## ODFFA

After a lovely short breakaway I came home to yet another one of the most meaningful, encouraging PMs I've ever received.

Overdue confession (and I know I'm not alone): joining Dims has quite literally changed my life for the better. It may have its ups and downs, but I freakin' love this place :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie

IC being single again isn't as bad as I thought it would be. I forgot how nice it was to not be stressed from being in a BAD relationship.


----------



## danielson123

Does anyone else feel uncomfortable when they are going somewhere that they want to go, but have to go alone? Such as a restaurant, movie, concert, etc? It really makes me uncomfortable, and I'm doing it tonight. I wish I had somebody to do things with.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MattB said:


> IC I've never been comfortable wishing others a Happy Birthday. Could never figure out why.


I feel that way too!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that since getting sick, my excitement and xmas cheer has gone from about a 6 to maybe a -2. I have no energy and am in pain. My head hurts from this darned cough. Shopping is nearly done (have groceries to get as our fridge is bare). I am grumpy cuz father in law is coming in two days and the house is no where near "company clean". But i'm sick.. so there's that hurdle. I was pretty excited last week because this is the first christmas that Alex is enjoying and excited about. He's so excited about every little tradition.


----------



## Aust99

So drunk right Now.... A d just saw junk I didn't want to see... Lol


Finished work for the year woo to 6 weeks off!!.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Looking forward to finishing undergrad papers... *sigh*


----------



## Oona

IC that I am SO NOT in the Christmas spirit. Sure, I'm in the shopping spirit, but only for a select few. And not because it's Christmas time, but because I can, finally. 

I also confess I spoiled the crap out of my roommate this year. And he did the same for me. I think we both needed to be showered with awesome gifts since we have never had that before. And I don't feel bad about that AT ALL.


----------



## Pandasaur

after a sucky week I can't wait to drink this Friday and have a week long vacation.....ugh!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I still want a Little Debbie Christmas Tree cake (or four) and I cannot find them anywhere...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm sleep-deprived [total 6 hours sleep spread between 3 days]


----------



## bbwlibrarian

IC that if I ever reach the end of this pile of papers, that I will engage in an embarrassing happy dance in a public setting, and I will feel no shame about it.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm sleep-deprived [total 6 hours sleep spread between 3 days]



I hear this broken sleep and insomnia is def taking the shine off my festive cheer atm. All I want to do is sleep and yet I dont seem to be able to manage the simple task

I hate being grouchy and so tired I can barely move. Lots of hugs and empathy


----------



## Your Plump Princess

spiritangel" said:


> I hear this broken sleep and insomnia is def taking the shine off my festive cheer atm. All I want to do is sleep and yet I dont seem to be able to manage the simple task
> 
> I hate being grouchy and so tired I can barely move. Lots of hugs and empathy





The moodiness I can handle most of the time by isolating myself from the rest of my family, but boy.. the hallucinations and being in a fog is just killin' me. :doh: 

[[Huuuug]]


----------



## Pandasaur

I'm starting to realize I don't want to reproduce...how would I spoil myself most of the time if I did????


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have the most amazing friends after yet another night of little sleep and even daytime napping eluding me I found a wee parcel on my doorstep with dark chocolate and some crafty bits

then later got two other parcels one was my stuff from lisas lacies with freebies (boxes and elf shoes) and another parcel from another friend

I feel so lucky to have people send me lovely things oh and more chocolate in the form of cadbury caramel santas (not quite as good as caramellos but still good)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I don't want to go to chickmas today.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Pandasaur said:


> I'm starting to realize I don't want to reproduce...how would I spoil myself most of the time if I did????


I second this! As selfish as it sounds, I really enjoy my freedom.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Pandasaur said:


> I'm starting to realize I don't want to reproduce...how would I spoil myself most of the time if I did????



I continually flip-flop on this. I really could go either way, as I see all sides of the issue, but I don't have a clear idea of how I fit into it. I can't naturally reproduce anyway (thanks PCOS for killing my ovaries and liberating me from Shark Week! Best upside to hormone issues EVAR), so I would actually have to make an effort to adopt. So, I guess I am waiting on divine inspiration to guide me to the ultimate solution.


----------



## Oona

bbwlibrarian said:


> I continually flip-flop on this. I really could go either way, as I see all sides of the issue, but I don't have a clear idea of how I fit into it. I can't naturally reproduce anyway (thanks PCOS for killing my ovaries and liberating me from Shark Week! Best upside to hormone issues EVAR), so I would actually have to make an effort to adopt. So, I guess I am waiting on divine inspiration to guide me to the ultimate solution.



Oooooh... Don't use PCOS as your reason! I was told for 10 years that I would NEVER, EVER conceive on my own. It was physically IMPOSSIBLE because of my PCOS.


I have a 2 1/2 year old daughter.


----------



## MRdobolina

Pandasaur said:


> I'm starting to realize I don't want to reproduce...how would I spoil myself most of the time if I did????



same sentiment here .. so much that ive bought plan b for a gf a couple of times just to prevent any offsprings


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i am a girl who needs power to live. We lost power all day and I was bored to tears all day. On edge cuz we were snowed in. I just was awful. That and I can't build a fire to save my life..


----------



## Pandasaur

bbwlibrarian said:


> I continually flip-flop on this. I really could go either way, as I see all sides of the issue, but I don't have a clear idea of how I fit into it. I can't naturally reproduce anyway (thanks PCOS for killing my ovaries and liberating me from Shark Week! Best upside to hormone issues EVAR), so I would actually have to make an effort to adopt. So, I guess I am waiting on divine inspiration to guide me to the ultimate solution.




=( I have PCOS too, my only issue is it causes me to be a hairy monster sometimes


----------



## Oona

Pandasaur said:


> =( I have PCOS too, my only issue is it causes me to be a hairy monster sometimes



A sexy hairy monster!

We can be PCOS havin' hairy monsters together!


----------



## balletguy

No kids for me either. I can barley take care of myself....let alonne another human person that needs to feed then and cloth them


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pandasaur said:


> I'm starting to realize I don't want to reproduce...how would I spoil myself most of the time if I did????


I agree not that I have a job to provide for myself right now let alone another human but I don't know about kids, I love other peoples kids normally if they're not little asshole kids lol but I like baby sitting my niece and maybe that's about if for me I don't know.  



bbwlibrarian said:


> I continually flip-flop on this. I really could go either way, as I see all sides of the issue, but I don't have a clear idea of how I fit into it. I can't naturally reproduce anyway (thanks PCOS for killing my ovaries and liberating me from Shark Week! Best upside to hormone issues EVAR), so I would actually have to make an effort to adopt. So, I guess I am waiting on divine inspiration to guide me to the ultimate solution.





Pandasaur said:


> =( I have PCOS too, my only issue is it causes me to be a hairy monster sometimes


My sister has PCOS and she didn't think she'd be able to have kids either but she has a little girl almost 5 months old!



Oona said:


> Oooooh... Don't use PCOS as your reason! I was told for 10 years that I would NEVER, EVER conceive on my own. It was physically IMPOSSIBLE because of my PCOS.
> I have a 2 1/2 year old daughter.



Point proven (bbwlibrarian) don't give up hope!! Heheh


----------



## bbwlibrarian

x0emnem0x said:


> Point proven (bbwlibrarian) don't give up hope!! Heheh



My ovaries literally shriveled up and had to be taken out. The PCO part of the S was rather severe in my case, whereas I haven't had the hair issues that others have suffered with. Aside from the occasional breakout, it doesn't bug me much.

So, really, no shark week, no kids. Other than the faint, occasional thought that it might be nice to have a mini-me, I haven't found a downside to the situation.

But, really, don't feel sorry for my present state. Trust me, the events leading up to the shriveled ovaries were epic enough for me to not miss them. Ovaries were more trouble than they're worth in my case.


----------



## fatnick03

I love how my body heat keeps me warm on cold nights. I love how big my cannonballs are in the pool. I Love the feeling of complete exhaustion after a round of fun in the bedroom


----------



## CleverBomb

When discussing the 18th and 19th centuries, I find it quite difficult to restrain myself from using the dramatic style and florid prose of that age. 

And, just briefly, wish the forum supported those really cool "F"s that looked like tall, skinny "S"s.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

CleverBomb said:


> When discussing the 18th and 19th centuries, I find it quite difficult to restrain myself from using the dramatic style and florid prose of that age.
> 
> And, just briefly, wish the forum supported those really cool "F"s that looked like tall, skinny "S"s.



Yes, the "soft" S (technically, a sibilant)... actually a tall, skinny S that looks like an F to a lot of people.







Also used for double-S: "fs." Basically, anything that remotely makes a "z" sound.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am so not feeling Christmassy I should be I have pressies organised even with snaffus, and a day of chrissy baking later today after hopefully some sleep but the heat seems to be zapping my Chrissy Spirit that or the boredom of the same old same old.


----------



## MRdobolina

i cant imagine a hot christmas ...


----------



## penguin

MRdobolina said:


> i cant imagine a hot christmas ...



Despite years of watching movies and TV shows where they have snow at Christmas, I still can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Oona

IC that even though my bestie and I exchanged gifts, I feel like he WAY outdid me.. I wish I could have done more for him.


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> IC that even though my bestie and I exchanged gifts, I feel like he WAY outdid me.. I wish I could have done more for him.



IC that I wish I had a roommate/bestie like you. I'm sure that just having you in his life is a gift. That's not BS...I really do believe you're lucky you have each other. :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

IC it makes me sad how my family has stopped celebrating the holidays. Before my stepfather came into the picture I used to LOVE the holidays. Not anymore. Its not even safe to walk in the door cause he's a rage-aholic.


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> IC that I wish I had a roommate/bestie like you. I'm sure that just having you in his life is a gift. That's not BS...I really do believe you're lucky you have each other. :happy:



Oh I know I am blessed to have him in my life. He's been a lifesaver in more ways than one. He's my roommate/best friend/big brother I never had. And all of his friends have adopted me into their "inner circle" so they all consider me family. It's nice because my own flesh and blood disowned me back in July when I moved out of state. 

I hope he feels the same about me as I do about him (I'm pretty sure he does, but I'm not one to assume).


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I miss the ability to rep people here on the forum. Having basically just my iPod makes it frustrating when I want to rep someone but the darned thing won't let me.


----------



## Oona

Also, IC that I'm at work and purposely avoiding doing my work because I'm bitter that I am here on a Sunday.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

IC that I wish I had a friend to rock out with at the moment. I miss my friend that lives in Maine now, as he was the last person I could actually "talk" music with and not have to pretend that I actually like shitty pop singers (except Lady Gaga, of course).


----------



## Rowan

balletguy said:


> No kids for me either. I can barley take care of myself....let alonne another human person that needs to feed then and cloth them



A cute guy who doesnt want kids?? A man after my own heart!  lol


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I woke up this morning hating everything and everyone, including the holidays. It took me finally getting up the gumption to do some food prep for Christmas dinner, in order to shake that ill-will.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have never been more exhausted sooo hot and baking long long long day and its not over yet


----------



## x0emnem0x

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I miss the ability to rep people here on the forum. Having basically just my iPod makes it frustrating when I want to rep someone but the darned thing won't let me.



I know what you mean I on my iPod right now I don't know why it messes up like it does.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

IC that I'm having holiday angst. The toxics are coming back 'round mentally.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I have told myself Christmas is not the most wonderful time of the year because it doesn't feel like it at all. Is it just me or is Christmas totally off this year?


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> IC that I have told myself Christmas is not the most wonderful time of the year because it doesn't feel like it at all. Is it just me or is Christmas totally off this year?



It's completely off this year...


----------



## Surlysomething

So off it's ridiculous.


----------



## penguin

x0emnem0x said:


> IC that I have told myself Christmas is not the most wonderful time of the year because it doesn't feel like it at all. Is it just me or is Christmas totally off this year?



It's Christmas morning here and my daughter is playing with her gifts, but it still doesn't quite feel like Christmas and I'm not sure why.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's off for me too. I'm not in the mood. Sort of going through the motions.. I'm trying to make it special for the boys


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC I may be a bit depressed.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

IC that a little hot buttered rum and a lot of cheese spread has put me into the holiday spirit! I can't wait for Mass, and can't wait to see everyone's surprised faces when we exchange gifts tomorrow.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Everyone I know has said it doesn't feel like Christmas this year! It's so weird.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought myself a 1.5L bottle of wine today. Just in time for Xmas. I fully intend to drain the bottle in no time.


----------



## Sweetie

CarlaSixx said:


> I bought myself a 1.5L bottle of wine today. Just in time for Xmas. I fully intend to drain the bottle in no time.



Enjoy!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I surprised myself and still have a bottle of cheap "wine" I picked up Saturday [Boonesfarm] so I have something nice to drink tomorrow  Usually I just drink the bottle right away, since it's pretty much like soda. 


*Edit* : I too feel "Off" this christmas, not just for obvious reasons either. I feel like it really came up quick this year! Totally snuck up on me.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> It's completely off this year...





penguin said:


> It's Christmas morning here and my daughter is playing with her gifts, but it still doesn't quite feel like Christmas and I'm not sure why.



I wish I could figure it out. =/


----------



## spiritangel

You know I have been exactly the same

I wonder if its to do with the changes that are occurring the whole 2013 is supposed to be about a huge shift in global consciousness wonder if that is what we are all feeling.


----------



## Sweetie

I can only speak for myself. Around where I live there was a devastating hurricane and so many people are without homes. Then that horrible shooting in Newtown. Then the realization that the two men who were driving me crazy claiming they were in love with me were both full of bulldinky (they were just fighting over a toy (that would be ME) that neither one of them had really wanted). I'm just plain old sad. I am glad that the holidays will be over soon.


----------



## Lovelyone

Sweetie said:


> I can only speak for myself. Around where I live there was a devastating hurricane and so many people are without homes. Then that horrible shooting in Newtown. Then the realization that the two men who were driving me crazy claiming they were in love with me were both full of bulldinky (they were just fighting over a toy (that would be ME) that neither one of them had really wanted). I'm just plain old sad. I am glad that the holidays will be over soon.



Sweetie, I am also struggling to keep my Christmas spirit when the Hurricane and the tragedy in Newtown happened. I feel a bit guilty in having some spirit when so many people are struggling with finding a home and dealing with the mess that Sandy left behind...and so many others are laying to rest those innocent children and adults. I am so sorry that the men are treating you that way and I know that you deserve someone who will treat you as you deserve to be treated...with love, respect, and kindness. I hope that things turn around for you soon and that 2013 holds the best of the best for you.


----------



## Sweetie

Lovelyone said:


> Sweetie, I am also struggling to keep my Christmas spirit when the Hurricane and the tragedy in Newtown happened. I feel a bit guilty in having some spirit when so many people are struggling with finding a home and dealing with the mess that Sandy left behind...and so many others are laying to rest those innocent children and adults. I am so sorry that the men are treating you that way and I know that you deserve someone who will treat you as you deserve to be treated...with love, respect, and kindness. I hope that things turn around for you soon and that 2013 holds the best of the best for you.



Thank you. That's the nicest gift I got today...your kind words.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I caught myself this morning, waking up to set my DVD of cartoons going when it would end. :doh: No wonder I sleep like hell, I need to get longer DVD's apparently.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC that the snow although BEAUTIFUL is a freakin PIA...I still am dog sitting for 3 dogs...whilst monitoring workers at my soon to be SOLD house...getting ready for inspection #2....I have to be too many places at once...and the snow just makes it worse*


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I am thankful that the blizzard was far south of us and that right now we are only getting a dusting of snow.


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC ~ That I recently realized because of all the amazing guys & gals here on DIMS that I have met/talked to since joining, you all have helped me be so much more comfortable in my own skin and happier about who I am, than I have ever been in my whole entire life.

I honestly can not say Thank You enough!!


----------



## Sweetie

IC I was hoping...foolishly. I'm sure in time it will go away.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think the reason I am getting hit on so much atm is the usual spate of holliday lonliness


----------



## bbwlibrarian

IC that my age is catching up with me. I am no longer attracted to men under 30. However, the man must have a playful charm. I'll never be attracted to stiff, boring men that have been "whipped" by the system.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that the things I want to remember I can't, and the things I wish I could forget I can't.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm about to take a very long, very hot shower and just laze around for the rest of the day...


----------



## Sweetie

I love cup noodles.  :eat2:


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I posted on this thread accidentally. Nothing to see here! Move along, people!


----------



## Oona

IC that he called just now and I'm stoked.


----------



## Pandasaur

IC since I don't have a date for NYE...again, I am going to suck it up and still go out!


----------



## spiritangel

Pandasaur said:


> IC since I don't have a date for NYE...again, I am going to suck it up and still go out!



wtg you are an inspiration and you rock!!!


IC I am really happy to be having a quiet NYE at home just doing my own thing.


----------



## Gingembre

IC I need to get up...I have a lot of stuff to do today...but my bed is just so COSY!


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC today I want to get up and CLEAN well I don't want to but I need to and am going to try my best! And then tonight I will eat, and drink too much.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am selling my house to what USED to be one of my BFF LOL.....she is driving me crazy...she wrote me a 3 page letter about how I crossed a boundary of hers....and I AM NOT KIDDING 3 pages...

I refused to respond but it was so inane (to me) and did call her twice...she keeps putting me off ...and now 24 hours later I could a/just pretend it never happened or b/get into a mild diatribe about it ON HER

GOD HELP ME TO WITHHOLD my rage at her DISTRUST which is painful*


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess New Year is making me thoughtful in a good way. Like I am SO glad it is now and not this time last year. I feel kind of sad to think of the person I was then and the stuff that was bothering me, but I suppose that's all part of the "Living and learning" thing!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Librarygirl said:


> I confess New Year is making me thoughtful in a good way. Like I am SO glad it is now and not this time last year. I feel kind of sad to think of the person I was then and the stuff that was bothering me, but I suppose that's all part of the "Living and learning" thing!



One of the "live and learn" things is to forgive yourself. If you did the best you could with what you knew and where you were in your growth at the time, don't regret the things that brought you to this point. Good luck with the process!


----------



## Saoirse

ic I'm supposed to go to the The Dreamaway Lodge for a NYE party but I'm totally not feeling it now  I have a killer outfit ready and I was going to stop at a friend's house since he lives right there, but I'm feeling super lazy and antisocial and stupid. but I have booze right here at home and I can be in my janmies and cuddle the pups in the couch...


----------



## Oona

IC that I am a giant asshole. -_-


----------



## Pandasaur

IC that my okc profile has been in limbo for the past month and a half. I am trying to stay positive and not delete it like I have done in the past (3rd times the charm)

I am going to remain optimistic and stop obsessing and over-analyzing


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I am tired but hungry but awake but bored but lonely but blah.
Blah blah blah blah blah! That is all.


----------



## WVMountainrear

IC I've gotten sucked into watching the Vh1 countdown of the top R&B songs of the '90s, and I'm having entirely TOO much fun reminiscing and shaking my tush around the house...


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that after one of the most important people in my life decided to quit talking to me, so has everyone else. They're all falling away from me one by one.


----------



## MRdobolina

lovelylady78 said:


> IC I've gotten sucked into watching the Vh1 countdown of the top R&B songs of the '90s, and I'm having entirely TOO much fun reminiscing and shaking my tush around the house...



pics or it didnt happen ....


----------



## MattB

IC I really hate The Jetsons. Seriously, I despise that cartoon. Everything from the stupid theme to the idiot dog. What a waste of ink.

I love the original Flintstones series, and most of the real early Hanna-Barbera series, but by the 70's the dreck they were churning out was embarrassing. Scooby-Dum? Really? Anyways, I blame the Jetsons for all of it. Screw 'em.


----------



## Oona

MattB said:


> IC I really hate The Jetsons. Seriously, I despise that cartoon. Everything from the stupid theme to the idiot dog. What a waste of ink.
> 
> I love the original Flintstones series, and most of the real early Hanna-Barbera series, but by the 70's the dreck they were churning out was embarrassing. Scooby-Dum? Really? Anyways, I blame the Jetsons for all of it. Screw 'em.



IC that I agree. And I think your little rant was awesome.


----------



## penguin

MattB said:


> IC I really hate The Jetsons. Seriously, I despise that cartoon. Everything from the stupid theme to the idiot dog. What a waste of ink.
> 
> I love the original Flintstones series, and most of the real early Hanna-Barbera series, but by the 70's the dreck they were churning out was embarrassing. Scooby-Dum? Really? Anyways, I blame the Jetsons for all of it. Screw 'em.



I hate Fred Flintstone now. He's such a sexist ass. I never noticed when I was a kid, and I know it was the humour of the times, but man, he just rubs me the wrong way now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I miss interacting on the boards.


----------



## Surlysomething

What's stopping you from posting more?




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I miss interacting on the boards.


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I miss interacting on the boards.



I confess you're missed! Where have you been?


----------



## Victoria08

IC - I want a hug. Pleaseandthanks.


----------



## Oona

Victoria08 said:


> IC - I want a hug. Pleaseandthanks.



*hughughug*


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> IC I really hate The Jetsons. Seriously, I despise that cartoon. Everything from the stupid theme to the idiot dog. What a waste of ink.
> 
> I love the original Flintstones series, and most of the real early Hanna-Barbera series, but by the 70's the dreck they were churning out was embarrassing. Scooby-Dum? Really? Anyways, I blame the Jetsons for all of it. Screw 'em.



Oh the humanity!

How can you not like bumbling George and *cue the theme song,"his boy Elroy." Then the hot Judy Jetson and the caring maid Rosie? Or what about the times George runs afoul of Mr. Spacely and his sprockets. 

I'm reeling from the hatred of all things Jetson, good day sir. I said good day.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Oh the humanity!
> 
> *How can you not like bumbling George and *cue the theme song,"his boy Elroy." Then the hot Judy Jetson and the caring maid Rosie? Or what about the times George runs afoul of Mr. Spacely and his sprockets. *
> 
> I'm reeling from the hatred of all things Jetson, good day sir. I said good day.



I do NOT like any of those things! So be it! :goodbye:


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I do NOT like any of those things! So be it! :goodbye:



 I guess this reflects on my mental development or lack thereof, but after Bugs and the whole Loonie Toons family my favorites were the Flintstones, the Jetsons, followed by a more distant Scooby Doo!:blush:

P.S. if it's any consolation, since I referenced the theme song, I can't get it out of my damned head and I'm stuck singing it on repeat. Yay me. :doh:


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I guess this reflects on my mental development or lack thereof, but after Bugs and the whole Loonie Toons family my favorites were the Flintstones, the Jetsons, followed by a more distant Scooby Doo!:blush:
> 
> P.S. if it's any consolation, since I referenced the theme song, I can't get it out of my damned head and I'm stuck singing it on repeat. Yay me. :doh:



First two seasons of Scooby-Doo were great, then they ruined it. First with celebrity guest stars, then with the whole Scooby-Dum/Scrappy-Doo fiasco. 

Flintstones was solid, save for any Pebbles or Gazoo episode. The Gruesomes were revoltingly wonderful.

IC I over-contemplate these things...


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> I hate Fred Flintstone now. He's such a sexist ass. I never noticed when I was a kid, and I know it was the humour of the times, but man, he just rubs me the wrong way now.



Even as a kid I didn't like Fred.....the sexism, the know-it-all-ness combined with bumbling....he had his endearing moments, and I watched the cartoon anyone, but I never really liked Fred. Then again, I didn't care for the Skipper on Gilligan's Island, or other comic blowhard/bumbling characters either. Maybe simply because there were not any particularly authoritarian men in my life, so I didn't see the humour in having someone like that be shown up as bumbling?

ETA: for whatever accident of scheduling, I never saw more than a couple of episodes of The Jetsons or Scoobie Doo while growing up, so no comment on them.


----------



## Surlysomething

I named our cat Fred after Mr. Flintstone when I was a little girl. 

Turned out Fred was female, but the name stuck.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> First two seasons of Scooby-Doo were great, then they ruined it. First with celebrity guest stars, then with the whole Scooby-Dum/Scrappy-Doo fiasco.
> 
> Flintstones was solid, save for any Pebbles or Gazoo episode. The Gruesomes were revoltingly wonderful.
> 
> IC I over-contemplate these things...



I pretty much agree with your analysis. 

Can one over-contemplate cartoons? I càn hazily recall being with friends hanging with uncle Sid somewhere around my junior year of high school and endlessly discussing the nuance of cartoons.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I pretty much agree with your analysis.
> 
> Can one over-contemplate cartoons? I càn hazily recall being with friends hanging with uncle Sid somewhere around my junior year of high school and endlessly discussing the nuance of cartoons.



IC Ren and Stimpy used to freak me out. No Sir, I didn't like it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> What's stopping you from posting more?


60 hour work weeks :-/


Librarygirl said:


> I confess you're missed! Where have you been?



Well thank you ma'am


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm starting to believe that wigs are my only passion. And that creates quite a big issue considering I don't see any way of turning a love of wigs into a thriving career :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Become a wig maker?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm starting to believe that wigs are my only passion. And that creates quite a big issue considering I don't see any way of turning a love of wigs into a thriving career :doh:



The secret to happiness is tricking someone into paying you to do something you love. You found it, now start the trickery.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC that I want Cristina to move here so we can be best friends. <3


----------



## CarlaSixx

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The secret to happiness is tricking someone into paying you to do something you love. You found it, now start the trickery.



Haha, well that's a way to put it. Lol. 



I'd do wig making except there's no market for it anywhere nearby and nowhere to go to learn  Would be interesting. I love what wig commissioners can do for cosplayers. Wish I had that kind of talent!


----------



## Surlysomething

That sucks. I stayed 1/2 hour extra tonight at work and I was close to stabbing myself in the eye with a sharp pencil.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 60 hour work weeks :-/


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> That sucks. I stayed 1/2 hour extra tonight at work and I was close to stabbing myself in the eye with a sharp pencil.



Sporks work better ;-)


----------



## Surlysomething

Too messy, too messy! Haha.





Oona said:


> Sporks work better ;-)


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Too messy, too messy! Haha.



No way! The spoon part catches the mess! Haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahaha.

Gross! (and funny)




Oona said:


> No way! The spoon part catches the mess! Haha


----------



## Pandasaur

My feelings are a bit hurt I'd admit. I sent a message to someone on the dating website, he read it, looked at my profile at that was it. I need a thicker skin, its not the end of the world when rejected but it still sends a blow to ones self esteem.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm glad my close friends and my mother don't have a problem with me dating people with a significant age gap. It was bothering me what they'd think of someone I've been talking to recently, and so I brought up what they thought might be too old. My mother said if they're 50 or over, and look their age, lol. My friends said not over 45. So I'm very glad I've got supportive friends around me  It's making dating within my preferences a whole lot easier. Rather than feel pressured to be socially acceptable, I can be myself. That's a game changer :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

Everything is annoying me today. Headache, the kids, even the cat's meow is getting on my nerves. I seriously need a get-away that includes fruity alcoholic drinks served with umbrellas, a beach with bright blue ocean water to swim in and lots of sun!


----------



## LeoGibson

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm glad my close friends and my mother don't have a problem with me dating people with a significant age gap. It was bothering me what they'd think of someone I've been talking to recently, and so I brought up what they thought might be too old. My mother said if they're 50 or over, and look their age, lol. My friends said not over 45. So I'm very glad I've got supportive friends around me  It's making dating within my preferences a whole lot easier. Rather than feel pressured to be socially acceptable, I can be myself. That's a game changer :happy:



One of my family members is 25 and just married a 68 year old man. He loves her and treats her like a lady and with respect, and he adores her children. She loves him and treats him well also. They are both happy, so what right does anyone have to tell them they can't have some happiness in a hard world? As I told her, if any of your detractors wish for you to break it off with this man, then they better be right there in hand with love, attention, affection when needed and a support check for you and your kids and pretty much be willing to step in in every way as your partner, and when they say that they can't do all that, that's when you tell them to piss off and then walk. 

TL;DR version: Do what makes you happy and if they aren't feeding you, fucking you, or paying your bills then their opinion has zero bearing!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I have no idea how many cousins i have! My extended family is spread all over the country and i don't know some very well. I lost count at 32. I know i am missing some! Most of them i know a little, some i know a lot and some i haven't met because they were born after i saw their family.
My boys only have 6..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I don't my friends, I can't trust they won't try to leave me. I have been falsely accused of shit and blown up at for the last time to care like I once did, and yet... I Feel like a bad person because of it.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I feel like my body is starting to betray me...


----------



## Surlysomething

I got a new chair at work today. Much needed.

But I have to confess that it makes me a bit sad that this will probably be the best part of my day and it's only 9:am. You know you're old when.... haha


PEAK!


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I don't my friends, I can't trust they won't try to leave me. I have been falsely accused of shit and blown up at for the last time to care like I once did, and yet... I Feel like a bad person because of it.



No Megan it does not make you a bad person at all. It means you are growing up and growing wiser it is about knowing who the true friends are and not pouring love and energy into friends that do not deserve it. At the end of the day friendship should be an equal street with traffic on both sides sure sometimes one side has more traffic than the other but it should all balance out in the end. I always wonder when people try to put the blame on others what they are actually hiding or what they did in the first place.

Lots of hugs


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic it feels like 8 hundred o'clock instead of 6:30


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC i haven't been on a date for a year wheres all the nice men at ??


----------



## Pandasaur

imaginarydiva21 said:


> IC i haven't been on a date for a year wheres all the nice men at ??



Me too!
I'm beginning to think I have a pheromone that turns men away within a 30 mile radius....except for that creepy guy that groped me on NYE..he doesn't count.....


----------



## spiritangel

IC It was nice to feel like I had prospects for the 5mins it lasted


PS Whats a Date I think I went on one last easter and that was the first real one in forever.......

oh and IAC If I hear one more time your my dream woman or your perfect (seriously I am so far from perfect and it drives me nuts perfect is impossible to live up to) but you live to far away even from men less than half an hour or so away I think I am gonna explode they invented telephones, and internet and these things called planes, traines, busses and cars for a reason sorry just so over that line I wish you lived closer it gets very annoying after the thousandth or so time why bother talking to me I dont need to hear it it doesnt make me feel good at all sure you feel like your giving me a compliment but seriously why waste my and your time?

steps off soapbox and feels better thanks for letting me vent


----------



## Saoirse

spiritangel said:


> No Megan it does not make you a bad person at all. It means you are growing up and growing wiser it is about knowing who the true friends are and not pouring love and energy into friends that do not deserve it. At the end of the day friendship should be an equal street with traffic on both sides sure sometimes one side has more traffic than the other but it should all balance out in the end. I always wonder when people try to put the blame on others what they are actually hiding or what they did in the first place.
> 
> Lots of hugs



This x billion. The person that I have been desperately trying to please is like... The #1 person I shouldn't be spending time and energy on. He will never say he's happy with me, he will never be grateful for everything I've helped him with, and every time we argue (it's so predictable now) it will be all my fault. Why am I putting up with this?? I feel like such an asshole!!


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I never realized when someone (male I mean) tells me "you're such a nice person" that it usually means they're coming in for the kill...looking to screw with my mind.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I feel loved and cared for today. Hubby volunteered to take a long lunch to take Alex to school today cuz i'm wiped out after yesterday. Little things like that really feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Pandasaur said:


> Me too!
> I'm beginning to think I have a pheromone that turns men away within a 30 mile radius....except for that creepy guy that groped me on NYE..he doesn't count.....





i dont think you do from the pic i see you are a beauty and any guy would be lucky to have us ...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*<3 I can't rep you, but thank you*. Like.. I enjoy their company, but I am much more of a "I like my me time" person than they both are. I think that is where we collide a lot. When I don't text the one or see her for like 3 days I get blown up at for "Not being a real friend".

IC a friends mom is going to start dating someone who pursued/kind-of dated my [same friend] when he was in his early 20's and we were in our mid teens.. 


Today was an interesting discussion day, to say the least.


----------



## Oona

IC I am wearing so many layers of clothing and a blanket and I'm STILL cold! 

And I kinda like it...


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I was delighted when my bro-in-law brought me a bottle of Sunny-D this morning. It's like he was reading my mind.


----------



## dharmabean

IC that I still squirm and jump like a little kid when I have to get a shot. ... Man I effin hate needles.


----------



## Lovelyone

dharmabean said:


> IC that I still squirm and jump like a little kid when I have to get a shot. ... Man I effin hate needles.



I am the same way, darlin' HATE NEEDLES.

IC that I made time for a nap today.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

dharmabean said:


> IC that I still squirm and jump like a little kid when I have to get a shot. ... Man I effin hate needles.



I hate needles too but I'm tattooed. Go figure.


----------



## Oona

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I hate needles too but I'm tattooed. Go figure.



Same. No one seems to understand...


----------



## dharmabean

Just one more reason to think you're a doll.

I have tats too. Different kind of needle. The one for the steroid shot today... was easily 2.5 inches...right in my right arse cheek.



Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I hate needles too but I'm tattooed. Go figure.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm the same. Tattooed, but utterly terrified of needles. I have a rather scary needle story to prove just how freaked out I get. Lol.


----------



## dharmabean

Lovelyone said:


> I am the same way, darlin' HATE NEEDLES.
> 
> IC that I made time for a nap today.





Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I hate needles too but I'm tattooed. Go figure.





Oona said:


> Same. No one seems to understand...





CarlaSixx said:


> I'm the same. Tattooed, but utterly terrified of needles. I have a rather scary needle story to prove just how freaked out I get. Lol.


----------



## x0emnem0x

All you bitches with tattoos are SEXY A.F. That is all.


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> All you bitches with tattoos are SEXY A.F. That is all.



Well you're SEXY A.F. too!


----------



## Gingembre

dharmabean said:


> IC that I still squirm and jump like a little kid when I have to get a shot. ... Man I effin hate needles.



That's coz you call 'em "shots" - puts anyone on edge! Over here we call them "jabs" which sounds much less violent, haha!


----------



## dharmabean

Hhah!! I have to admit, the jab in my toosh yesterday wasn't bad. She was pretty good. I just squirmed out of habit. :blush:

IC coffee is really the best thing ever.



Gingembre said:


> That's coz you call 'em "shots" - puts anyone on edge! Over here we call them "jabs" which sounds much less violent, haha!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC that even in pain and while going through breakups right now, I somehow managed to find myself a "jackass grin" to wear. No idea why I'm smiling, and it feels so foreign (I'm not taking my meds either), but I'll take it over despair


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I still have some xmas decorations to take down.. Now I have motivation cuz we're having company on Friday night


----------



## ODFFA

CarlaSixx said:


> IC that even in pain and while going through breakups right now, I somehow managed to find myself a "jackass grin" to wear. No idea why I'm smiling, and it feels so foreign (I'm not taking my meds either), but I'll take it over despair



IC it takes a hell of a lot for me to do something like this when I'm not feeling it.

:bow:


----------



## Lovelyone

dharmabean said:


> Hhah!! I have to admit, the jab in my toosh yesterday wasn't bad. She was pretty good. I just squirmed out of habit. :blush:
> 
> IC coffee is really the best thing ever.



I consider myself to be very fortunate. The woman who takes my blood does it with such ease that you barely even notice that she's done anything. The first time that I went to her I explained my fear of needles and when I was finished talking she handed me two vials of blood and asked me to hold it for a second while she cleaned up a bit. I asked, "What's this?" and she said "You are all done. That's your blood." I hadn't even noticed that she pricked me with the needle. .


----------



## Sweetie

IC it hurts to the core when I hear people downing people who are on disability (like me), financial assistance or the like. I think it would do those people good to remember that we can all wind up on the bottom one day. My life didn't go the way I planned it, but I make the best of it and try not to kick anybody else no matter where or who they are. Kindness goes a long way.


----------



## dharmabean

Sweetie said:


> IC it hurts to the core when I hear people downing people who are on disability (like me), financial assistance or the like. ... Kindness goes a long way.



Hear! Hear!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> I consider myself to be very fortunate. The woman who takes my blood does it with such ease that you barely even notice that she's done anything. The first time that I went to her I explained my fear of needles and when I was finished talking she handed me two vials of blood and asked me to hold it for a second while she cleaned up a bit. I asked, "What's this?" and she said "You are all done. That's your blood." I hadn't even noticed that she pricked me with the needle. .


I had a horrible fear of needles when I was younger. I had to go to an allergist and when he told me how one tests for allergies, I almost passed out and explained that it would take four people to hold me down. He told me he'd do it himself and to trust him, and if it was too much, he'd stop and try to figure something else out. Later I was told that was quite unusual because nurses are more adept than doctors because they simply give more injections but in his case, he knew what he was doing. 

So he did it and it was tolerable and I think because he didn't break my trust, the phobia disappeared but I'd still get really anxious.

Fast forward to twenty years later and I'm in the hospital and I have an IV in each arm, and injections and blood tests every six hours. If that didn't cure me, nothing would. 

Today I went to my doctor for my monthly B12 shot which is intramuscular. The medical assistant was showing a new staffer how to give an intramuscular as opposed to just a jab anywhere. They're quite painful but the asst gives you such a hard pinch that you're basically too busy going hey wtf with the pinch to feel the needle in the muscle.

I got so good at being nonplussed about it, I went out and got a tattoo. Yay me.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> Well you're SEXY A.F. too!





CarlaSixx said:


> IC that even in pain and while going through breakups right now, I somehow managed to find myself a "jackass grin" to wear. No idea why I'm smiling, and it feels so foreign (I'm not taking my meds either), but I'll take it over despair



---

About all the needle talk, I feel your guys pain. I haven't gone to the doc in awhile, I probably should, but needles freak me out as well. I don't know why such a small needle hurts so bad!


----------



## Lovelyone

Sweetie said:


> IC it hurts to the core when I hear people downing people who are on disability (like me), financial assistance or the like. I think it would do those people good to remember that we can all wind up on the bottom one day. My life didn't go the way I planned it, but I make the best of it and try not to kick anybody else no matter where or who they are. Kindness goes a long way.



This is exactly what I tried to reinforce the other day on the forums. No one should be made to feel bad about having to use the system for what it is meant for. There are people out there who go out of their way to make you feel as if there is something wrong with you if you are on assistance. I think that is wrong and that's why I said that if I ever had to go on assistance I would not feel embarrassed about it no matter how hard someone tried to make me feel bad about having to do so. I hope that your life turns around for you soon Sweetie, and I am praying for you.


----------



## Saoirse

I C I'm going to need two days off to recover from last night. Holy shit! Hopey this snowstorm helps me out today! About to go call my boss and see if I'm needed...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have to make a drs appointment and have been putting it off because I know he is gonna send me to see specialists that I cant really afford to see but need to.


Sweetie it really sux when people do that like they have any clue about what your life is like. Lots of hugs


----------



## Oona

IC that I am considering moving 2500 miles away....

And I'm terrified.


----------



## bbwbud

IC i hate needles, too, instead of having someone prick my finger, why can't they just finger my...


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC that my past few relationships have screwed me up and it's messing with my current relationship. I need to get past this shit already seeing as he is much better than the guys I've dated before. It's been 5 months already, I need to snap out of it.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC its comical when I get a blood test, how the nurse yells "THE FAINTER IS IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!"


----------



## Blackjack

IC I've kind of been thinking about getting a tattoo. And I have some of the concept already figured out.


----------



## dharmabean

IC the last two days, and two nights, have been heaven... waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am desperate for a babysitter so hubs and i can go see Movie 43. That movie looks so wrong! The last movie we saw without kids was Xmen First Class. I'd say we're due!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

I LOVE GETTING INKED. got my ribs done a few weeks ago..3.5 hours of torturous bliss..was kinda turned on :blush:


----------



## Oona

ClashCityRocker said:


> I LOVE GETTING INKED. got my ribs done a few weeks ago..3.5 hours of torturous bliss..was kinda turned on :blush:



Its a ridiculous obsession, isn't it? I love having my sleeve worked on!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Oona said:


> Its a ridiculous obsession, isn't it? I love having my sleeve worked on!



yeah! i like seeing the big picture come together!

i think i want a hip bone tattoo..that might get messy. hahah


----------



## Oona

ClashCityRocker said:


> yeah! i like seeing the big picture come together!
> 
> i think i want a hip bone tattoo..that might get messy. hahah



I'm the strange girl that loves having her elbow worked on and the underside of my upper arm... haha


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Oona said:


> I'm the strange girl that loves having her elbow worked on and the underside of my upper arm... haha



i second the inside of the arm!!


----------



## Oona

ClashCityRocker said:


> i second the inside of the arm!!



^5! I'm not the only one that gets off on the pain of getting inked!


----------



## HottiMegan

All this tattoo talk is renewing my desire for one. I am tat-free. I can just see my mom making a snarly eye-rolling face at the thought of this


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> All this tattoo talk is renewing my desire for one. I am tat-free. I can just see my mom making a snarly eye-rolling face at the thought of this



haha that was my favorite part about asking my mom to sign for my first one! (It was my 17th Birthday).

She rolled her eyes so hard I thought she was possessed!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Oona said:


> I'm the strange girl that loves having her elbow worked on and the underside of my upper arm... haha





Oona said:


> haha that was my favorite part about asking my mom to sign for my first one! (It was my 17th Birthday).
> 
> She rolled her eyes so hard I thought she was possessed!



hahah..after my first, my dad looked at it and said,"you know what that means right? you gotta get jacked!" and flexed his tatted arm. ny mom, too, looked on in disgust lol


----------



## Oona

ClashCityRocker said:


> hahah..after my first, my dad looked at it and said,"you know what that means right? you gotta get jacked!" and flexed his tatted arm. ny mom, too, looked on in disgust lol



First one was on my 17th Birthday. I now have 11, including my still-not-done sleeve. And I'm planning more. Its addicting... 

*drools*


----------



## Victoria08

ClashCityRocker said:


> I LOVE GETTING INKED. got my ribs done a few weeks ago..3.5 hours of torturous bliss..was kinda turned on :blush:



Ha, that's what it feels like for me too. Although the one on my foot hurt so bad that I skipped the turned on stage and went right into the 'this hurts so bad, all I can do is giggle uncontrollably' stage.


----------



## Oona

Victoria08 said:


> Ha, that's what it feels like for me too. Although the one on my foot hurt so bad that I skipped the turned on stage and went right into the 'this hurts so bad, all I can do is giggle uncontrollably' stage.



lol the one on the back of my leg didn't hurt, but I couldn't control the giggles or my leg twitches


----------



## CastingPearls

I got my first tat when I walked out of the courthouse on the day of my separation and drove straight to the studio. I'd planned the word for years, and had consulted with the artist previously so it was just a matter of me showing up. He didn't think I would because he said I don't exactly look the part. 

I was the last of my siblings to get one and in fact said never ever and then said maybe one and that's it. When I got the one, I was satisfied and again said only the one. 

On the day my divorce is final, I'll be getting a second tattoo. Like #1 it will also be a Latin word with significance to me, a very small piece and unobstrustive. It's more symbolic than showy although there's a lot of beautiful koi I've seen that I could incorporate a pearl or two into a design. 

I think I might have a celebratory piercing done too. 

Ink is addictive.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

All this talk of tattoos makes me sad. I really want to get one. I have the first one that I want too. However, terrified of needles. Although, I was terrified of getting piercings and I got two.. I think I can conquer my fear eventually, but I want to conquer it NOW.


----------



## dharmabean

Is there a tattoo thread? Should I start one?


----------



## CastingPearls

There are at least four. At least. LOL


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I love 4 a.m. It's the quietest time of the day for me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm quite jealous of all the pretty inked people, I'm dyin' to get my first one. I was supposed to last spring, but things fell through, bleh!


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I don't want to waste another day because of fear.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

dharmabean said:


> Is there a tattoo thread? Should I start one?



make another one!! haha


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I've been sneezing all day. It's making my head and throat hurt. I might take a 20 minute snoozer to recharge my batteries.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC I was foolish to believe that the hostilities ended with the finalization of the divorce. It's a year later and the fighting is worse than ever. It's not just involving my kids (who I swore would never be dragged in to our problems) but now doctors and the Secret Service. I guess being broke and stewing in one's own venom for an extended period will cause them to do some pretty brazen and stupid things.


----------



## Oona

ScreamingChicken said:


> IC I was foolish to believe that the hostilities ended with the finalization of the divorce. It's a year later and the fighting is worse than ever. It's not just involving my kids (who I swore would never be dragged in to our problems) but now doctors and the Secret Service. I guess being broke and stewing in one's own venom for an extended period will cause them to do some pretty brazen and stupid things.



That is just insane! I'm going through a divorce now and thankfully it's not a nasty one. He was pretty quick to throw low-blows in the beginning, but he has since had a change of attitude which I am forever grateful for, especially since he currently has custody of our daughter.

I hope things smooth over for you with yours. Getting the kids involved is not fair to them.


----------



## ODFFA

IC... Dims has sorta kinda been keeping me sane this week. Hoping work picks up soon so I can at least have the illusion again of having a life 

Oh, also, I happen to be inked... and divorced... too. Life, eh?


----------



## Oona

ODFFA said:


> IC... Dims has sorta kinda been keeping me sane this week. Hoping work picks up soon so I can at least have the illusion again of having a life
> 
> Oh, also, I happen to be inked... and divorced... too. Life, eh?



Dims keeps me sane on a daily basis. Id go homicidal without it ;-)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC _I swear_ on all things delicious that _Gatorade cured the headache I gave myself when I sneezed_.. I had it for about a day and a half, drank some Gatorade and BAM gone! Oh Gatorade, I'll never take you for granted again!


----------



## Pandasaur

IC that I am the person that dresses up for no reason and takes pics when I'm bored at home.


----------



## dharmabean

IC that CPR/1st Aid classes at 8:30am on a SATURDAY suck fucking ass.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I feel a bit bored and lost without a presence on dating sites anymore. Lol. I made the decision last week to remove myself from dating sites because it wasn't going well... but now I've got nothing interesting to talk about, it seems  I'm such a boring person that really bad first messages were the highlight of my days. 

I'm such a loser


----------



## CleverBomb

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC _I swear_ on all things delicious that _Gatorade cured the headache I gave myself when I sneezed_.. I had it for about a day and a half, drank some Gatorade and BAM gone! Oh Gatorade, I'll never take you for granted again!


That's not crazy at all. 
Both low blood sugar and an electrolyte imbalance can each cause headaches, and sports drinks replenish both. That sneeze could have triggered one that would have happened soon anyhow.


----------



## Lovelyone

I wonder if one can have an addiction to fruit punch drinks?


----------



## penguin

I'm thinking of going back to uni. It'll be by distance ed, but that suits my lifestyle more than going on campus. I'm not sure I can afford the application stuff at the moment, but I'm gonna give it a go.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I was getting all pissed off at the mouse on my computer because it wouldn't roll across the mouse pad. Then I realized that the mouse pad was upside down. Nincompoop. LOL


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm really proud of myself that I assembled my dad's giant new TV and because I measured it a dozen times, I got it to fit inside the entertainment center. I can't believe I did all of.it not so much that it's heavy but huge and awkward to lift and manipulate. I also arranged for someone to pick up all his old TVs including the two behemoths in the room I stay in. Now some room for my belongings! Yay.

Also excited about first guitar lesson tomorrow and other things planned. I don't care about the bad weather predicted. I'm excited and going no matter what.


Oh...and I may have met someone. Maybe. 

Either way, being out a lot more makes me more accessible and I'm noticing a lot more giys noticing me and offering to help. Lol


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> I'm really proud of myself that I assembled my dad's giant new TV and because I measured it a dozen times, I got it to fit inside the entertainment center. I can't believe I did all of.it not so much that it's heavy but huge and awkward to lift and manipulate. I also arranged for someone to pick up all his old TVs including the two behemoths in the room I stay in. Now some room for my belongings! Yay.
> 
> Also excited about first guitar lesson tomorrow and other things planned. I don't care about the bad weather predicted. I'm excited and going no matter what.
> 
> 
> Oh...and I may have met someone. Maybe.
> 
> Either way, being out a lot more makes me more accessible and I'm noticing a lot more giys noticing me and offering to help. Lol



Happy for you and hope it keeps on coming your way Lainey! :happy::wubu:


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> .....l




You never cease to give me another reason to be proud of you, idolize you, and be glad to know you.


----------



## Pandasaur

I had a nice discussion with my guy friend this weekend. We agreed to throw ourselves into the dating world....again and actually make it work in 2013...worse case scenario is that we end up back at the dennys in 2014 eating our sorrows away while sobbing into a stack of pancakes 

WE GOT THIS!


----------



## dharmabean

... Panda... I love this. "Eating our sorrows away"...

Don't think like that girl. YOU GOT THIS!



Pandasaur said:


> I had a nice discussion with my guy friend this weekend. We agreed to throw ourselves into the dating world....again and actually make it work in 2013...worse case scenario is that we end up back at the dennys in 2014 eating our sorrows away while sobbing into a stack of pancakes
> 
> WE GOT THIS!


----------



## Fattitude1

IC... I am no longer in love with whom I'm "supposed" to be in love with.


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> I'm really proud of myself that I assembled my dad's giant new TV and because I measured it a dozen times, I got it to fit inside the entertainment center. I can't believe I did all of.it not so much that it's heavy but huge and awkward to lift and manipulate. I also arranged for someone to pick up all his old TVs including the two behemoths in the room I stay in. Now some room for my belongings! Yay.
> 
> Also excited about first guitar lesson tomorrow and other things planned. I don't care about the bad weather predicted. I'm excited and going no matter what.
> 
> 
> Oh...and I may have met someone. Maybe.
> 
> Either way, being out a lot more makes me more accessible and I'm noticing a lot more giys noticing me and offering to help. Lol



You go girl. All kinds of positive things going on there. I needed to read this tonight...was starting to slip in to the stinking thinking thing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Made it to the guitar lesson in a blizzard. Had a lot of fun. Posted it somewhere here....hmmm....instructor is hot. I'm a quick learner and am definitely sticking with this. 

The guy I mentioned before...yeah, probably not.

Met another guy though.....

Also a brand new metaphysical shop opened up right around the corner from my therapist. She sold out all her stock (most homemade) in first three days of business and I arrived on day 4 lol. Bought some awesome clear quartz crystals (GREAT energy) and the owner has a huge lodge and does weekend retreats and also workshops. I'm going to as many as I can afford between my other activities. Bought a great homemade perfume oil roll-on made with lavender, ylang ylang, bergamot and orange neroli in coconut oil too. Got a great energy buzz just standing there talking with her. 

Drove home in a blizzard. Hydroplaned a little. Made it to the gas station just as my fuel light went on. Perfect timing.


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> Made it to the guitar lesson in a blizzard. Had a lot of fun. Posted it somewhere here....hmmm....instructor is hot. I'm a quick learner and am definitely sticking with this.
> 
> The guy I mentioned before...yeah, probably not.
> 
> Met another guy though.....
> 
> Also a brand new metaphysical shop opened up right around the corner from my therapist. She sold out all her stock (most homemade) in first three days of business and I arrived on day 4 lol. Bought some awesome clear quartz crystals (GREAT energy) and the owner has a huge lodge and does weekend retreats and also workshops. I'm going to as many as I can afford between my other activities. Bought a great homemade perfume oil roll-on made with lavender, ylang ylang, bergamot and orange neroli in coconut oil too. Got a great energy buzz just standing there talking with her.
> 
> Drove home in a blizzard. Hydroplaned a little. Made it to the gas station just as my fuel light went on. Perfect timing.



You inspire me.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I can't wait for the new Star Trek movie. I loved the last one sooo much! 

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/star-trek-2-2/


----------



## kaylaisamachine

CastingPearls said:


> Made it to the guitar lesson in a blizzard. Had a lot of fun. Posted it somewhere here....hmmm....instructor is hot. I'm a quick learner and am definitely sticking with this.
> 
> The guy I mentioned before...yeah, probably not.
> 
> Met another guy though.....
> 
> Also a brand new metaphysical shop opened up right around the corner from my therapist. She sold out all her stock (most homemade) in first three days of business and I arrived on day 4 lol. Bought some awesome clear quartz crystals (GREAT energy) and the owner has a huge lodge and does weekend retreats and also workshops. I'm going to as many as I can afford between my other activities. Bought a great homemade perfume oil roll-on made with lavender, ylang ylang, bergamot and orange neroli in coconut oil too. Got a great energy buzz just standing there talking with her.
> 
> Drove home in a blizzard. Hydroplaned a little. Made it to the gas station just as my fuel light went on. Perfect timing.



Can I come do stuff with you so I can be just as busy and feel just as great? :3


----------



## CastingPearls

kaylaisamachine said:


> Can I come do stuff with you so I can be just as busy and feel just as great? :3


Sure! The more the merrier! I always tell my friends, BRING EVERYONE! And they do!


----------



## Pandasaur

Not that I am much of a conversationalist but it really irks me when I receive dating site messages with less than 3 words. At least try to show some enthusiasm besides 'love your curves'

What about my likes, hobbies, dreams....obsession with Bea Arthur???
<.< and the sad part is I keep responding back so I have no one to blame but myself...


----------



## snuggletiger

IC when an ex says "have you met you?" made me feel like Sheridan Whiteside.


----------



## Oona

snuggletiger said:


> IC when an ex says "have you met you?" made me feel like Sheridan Whiteside.



IC that when ANYONE says that to me I respond with "OMG no! But I heard that I'm fucking awesome!"

And that usually pisses people off more


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I wish i had a jeeves/nanny/maid that could do the things i don't want to when i'm hurting or just plain lazy. I am NOT looking forward to gimping Alex to school today. My left knee has been killing the last few days and it hurts to walk. The pain, probably due to babying it, has moved up to my hip too. So i suck right now. Being too tall for furniture can really suck for the legs and knees.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC giving up soda is far harder than I thought, but easier than dealing with the pain my weight increase has left me with.


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> IC that when ANYONE says that to me I respond with "OMG no! But I heard that I'm fucking awesome!"
> 
> And that usually pisses people off more



then the exes get mad when I make a snarky remark, then they'll reply "what does your mother think of your snark?" and I reply "im too charitable and kind" with


----------



## CastingPearls

Taking out the trash.


----------



## ODFFA

IC Im going a dip right now. For a good few days Ive tried to convince mainly myself that Im doing just fine, but actually.... not quite. Im not shattered or anything, not falling to pieces, but times are a little tough right now and I think Im better off just being real about it and keeping the chin up til it blows over.


----------



## Sweetie

I'm going to my male best friend's wedding ALONE...cause he says I can sit with the family. It feels so good to be loved by a guy who wants NOTHING from me but friendship.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I miss getting parcels even just the silly little ebay ones cause I have to be super good atm and I hate it its no fun going to an empty letterbox everyday


----------



## Oona

IC that if my coffee doesn't kick in soon I might go homicidal...

Or take a nap under my desk...


----------



## Tad

IC that work is really grating on my nerves today. I've been trying to patch over so many gaps where we haven't had the resources to look at things properly, but that only works so far....and the resulting problems seem to be circling around me, although they were not of my creation. Maybe it would have been better to just let the flaming hunks of poo land wherever in the first place?




Oona said:


> IC that if my coffee doesn't kick in soon I might go homicidal...
> 
> Or take a nap under my desk...



So....basically you will turn into a bad tempered cat?


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> So....basically you will turn into a bad tempered cat?



Kind of... only I don't use my claws.. I have a knife and pepper spray... I'll cut you and make it buuuuuurrrrrnnnn!


lol I'm delusional from lack of sleep -_-


----------



## penguin

IC I'm freaking out a little. I've just enrolled in a Bachelor of Communication (majoring in Creative Writing and Screen Studies) through open university. Doing it online fits my lifestyle better and will be cheaper, though I still have to get textbooks and the like. I have a month before classes start, so I have some time to get the money for it. Still, it's a big deal and THIS time, I'm going to get it right.


----------



## Pandasaur

IC I am dreading Saturday because Im getting my tires changed and I know its going to be pricey =(((((

I haven't bought a new dress in weeks


----------



## CastingPearls

Pandasaur said:


> IC I am dreading Saturday because Im getting my tires changed and I know its going to be pricey =(((((
> 
> I haven't bought a new dress in weeks


If it's any consolation, I'm having a head gasket replaced to the tune of $1600 and had to sell my soul for all eternity to get the money. Count your blessings. 

I still bought leather pants because I have priorities, dammit!


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> IC I'm freaking out a little. I've just enrolled in a Bachelor of Communication (majoring in Creative Writing and Screen Studies) through open university. Doing it online fits my lifestyle better and will be cheaper, though I still have to get textbooks and the like. I have a month before classes start, so I have some time to get the money for it. Still, it's a big deal and THIS time, I'm going to get it right.



You should be eligable for some help with textbooks and what not it depends on payments and stuff but Some help should be available. good luck  also look on ebay and google as you may be able to find the textbooks you need second hand and cheaper


----------



## Victoria08

IC I cringe everytime I'm called 'sweetie'. It just doesn't fit me.


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> You should be eligable for some help with textbooks and what not it depends on payments and stuff but Some help should be available. good luck  also look on ebay and google as you may be able to find the textbooks you need second hand and cheaper



I just have to find the form for it. It's on my desk somewhere...which is in desperate need of tidying. Unless "organised chaos" is a legitimate method...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I think my body is trying to prevent me getting the flu my dad has/had, I can't be up more than 3-4 hours and I feel like I've been up a 4 days straight without sleep!


----------



## danielson123

21 years old, Friday night, and what's on the agenda? 1992 Royal Rumble and remaking Blue's signature team using a Pokemon Emerald randomizer.

wat.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I am so bored! I have watched the same 6 episodes of Portlandia for the last 4 hours. 

Okay time to get out of this place...


----------



## Sweetie

Victoria08 said:


> IC I cringe everytime I'm called 'sweetie'. It just doesn't fit me.



IC I LOVE when people call me Sweetie.


----------



## Pandasaur

Im hiding in my room while my mom cleans my apartment....ugh


----------



## CastingPearls

2K for car repairs and still had to hold back on one until I'm able. At least I'm cleared for road trips. YES!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am glad I realise that anybody who really is interested in me makes an effort I don't want another lazy guy who wont show me through his actions that he really wants me or is interested


----------



## Oona

IC that making a copy of my family cookbook is making me want to cook a buffet of food tonight!


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that I'm surprisingly confident (or foolish lol) about divorce court tomorrow am but don't look forward to my first time against him in open court as opposed to closed hearings. I really could use a lot of support and positive energy as I'll be going alone and he's likely bringing a crowd including his boyfriend AND fiancee.


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> IC that I'm surprisingly confident (or foolish lol) about divorce court tomorrow am but don't look forward to my first time against him in open court as opposed to closed hearings. I really could use a lot of support and positive energy as I'll be going alone and he's likely bringing a crowd including his boyfriend AND fiancee.



You'll be great, E, but if I was there, I'd come witcha. Good luck!


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> IC that I'm surprisingly confident (or foolish lol) about divorce court tomorrow am but don't look forward to my first time against him in open court as opposed to closed hearings. I really could use a lot of support and positive energy as I'll be going alone and he's likely bringing a crowd including his boyfriend AND fiancee.



Sending energy your way.


----------



## Pandasaur

Considering starting a tumblr or twitter...but I have nothing to say O_O


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I think my relationship of almost 8 months is coming to an end and as much as I don't want it to end I've tried and tried and tried and it just seems like he doesn't even care, he doesn't pay attention to me like he used to, doesn't seem to miss me, and doesn't seem to want to talk. I understand he works a lot and needs "him" time, and I give that to him but I need "him" time too, and it just sucks because I don't have that and it's depressing and I'm just feeling utterly defeated trying to fight for a relationship when maybe I'm now just seeing that he doesn't care if it ends...


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> IC that I'm surprisingly confident (or foolish lol) about divorce court tomorrow am but don't look forward to my first time against him in open court as opposed to closed hearings. I really could use a lot of support and positive energy as I'll be going alone and he's likely bringing a crowd including his boyfriend AND fiancee.



Here's to praying that everything goes your way, dear lady.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

CastingPearls said:


> IC that I'm surprisingly confident (or foolish lol) about divorce court tomorrow am but don't look forward to my first time against him in open court as opposed to closed hearings. I really could use a lot of support and positive energy as I'll be going alone and he's likely bringing a crowd including his boyfriend AND fiancee.





x0emnem0x said:


> IC that I think my relationship of almost 8 months is coming to an end and as much as I don't want it to end I've tried and tried and tried and it just seems like he doesn't even care, he doesn't pay attention to me like he used to, doesn't seem to miss me, and doesn't seem to want to talk. I understand he works a lot and needs "him" time, and I give that to him but I need "him" time too, and it just sucks because I don't have that and it's depressing and I'm just feeling utterly defeated trying to fight for a relationship when maybe I'm now just seeing that he doesn't care if it ends...



Positive energy for the both of you. Seems like you both could use it. Stay strong girls. Maybe the storms are almost over and you can continue on with your lives for the better. <3


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am nervous for starting martial arts. I am soo, so out of shape. I can't even do a push up!(sit ups are no problem though) The instructor volunteered to help me though. She's an awesome lady. I am also nervous about finding a uniform in my hugeness. It's gonna cost a pretty penny. I'm hoping this will help me lose some weight and gain some strength. Plus hitting and kicking stuff looks like so much fun! I'll be a mixed martial artist.. Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido 

ETA: I probably wont start for a few weeks cuz I get winded just walking around the house right now due to being sick..


----------



## CarlaSixx

I didn't think he was that kind of guy... But he's defended me in really tough situations where people were making fun of me for no reason... I'm afraid to trust people, and he's no exception... But am I doing myself more harm than good if I don't trust him?


----------



## x0emnem0x

kaylaisamachine said:


> Positive energy for the both of you. Seems like you both could use it. Stay strong girls. Maybe the storms are almost over and you can continue on with your lives for the better. <3



Thanks for the kind words boo boo. :happy:



HottiMegan said:


> IC I am nervous for starting martial arts. I am soo, so out of shape. I can't even do a push up!(sit ups are no problem though) The instructor volunteered to help me though. She's an awesome lady. I am also nervous about finding a uniform in my hugeness. It's gonna cost a pretty penny. I'm hoping this will help me lose some weight and gain some strength. Plus hitting and kicking stuff looks like so much fun! I'll be a mixed martial artist.. Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido
> 
> ETA: I probably wont start for a few weeks cuz I get winded just walking around the house right now due to being sick..



Good luck! That actually sounds fun. I'm sure it will definitely help in many ways and as long as you try you've got nothing to worry about!



CarlaSixx said:


> I didn't think he was that kind of guy... But he's defended me in really tough situations where people were making fun of me for no reason... I'm afraid to trust people, and he's no exception... But am I doing myself more harm than good if I don't trust him?



You won't know until you try and then that way you can say hey I tried and if it ends up being a bad situation you can learn from it.


----------



## penguin

I couldn't answer the phone right now, because I didn't recognise the number. I'm feeling all anxious and this is unlike me. I googled the number and realised it wasn't anything to be worried about, so now I feel ridiculous for not answering the phone. I'm having a day where I feel like hiding, I guess.


----------



## x0emnem0x

penguin said:


> I couldn't answer the phone right now, because I didn't recognise the number. I'm feeling all anxious and this is unlike me. I googled the number and realised it wasn't anything to be worried about, so now I feel ridiculous for not answering the phone. I'm having a day where I feel like hiding, I guess.



You're not the only one! I do that a lot, especially looking up the numbers lmao. I just I'm just kinda weird in that way... but I do get weirdly anxious when numbers I don't know call me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC *I have seen one or both of my friends for most of the day every day this week so far, and I want me-time.* But.. if I ask for it, then I'm a bad friend. I think I'm sick but they don't care about catching anything so it's no big deal. I don't know how not to be an asshole about things but damn it, I am not this much of a social person. I'm completely fine seeing my friends once every couple weeks! >_<


----------



## penguin

x0emnem0x said:


> You're not the only one! I do that a lot, especially looking up the numbers lmao. I just I'm just kinda weird in that way... but I do get weirdly anxious when numbers I don't know call me.



I'm normally fine doing that, because I'm not anxious normally. But lately I've been going through a lot of stress and emotional turmoil and it's just been building up, I guess.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I just had one of the most emotional dreams I can ever remember having. I didn't wake up hysterically crying or anything...but as I sat up in bed, I don't think I've ever felt more alone, and huge tears began to stream down my cheeks. I hate it when I mindfuck myself like that.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I attempted a jump front kick today. This fat girl hasn't done much jumping in YEARS. I actually was able to do it like 5-6 times.. (lost count) That gives me a boost of confidence.. now gotta work on running and push ups! I am not afraid of sit ups.. Oh and those leg lifty things that you lay down and lift your legs into the air, not sure about those..


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that while arguing with my better half today he made a good point... he said, "it seems like anytime you get a chance to throw something in my face or have an emotional outburst, you take it."

IC that I think he may be right... all this stress lately has just been making me go on an emotional rollercoaster ride and I seriously need to take a chill pill.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> I just had one of the most emotional dreams I can ever remember having. I didn't wake up hysterically crying or anything...but as I sat up in bed, I don't think I've ever felt more alone, and huge tears began to stream down my cheeks. I hate it when I mindfuck myself like that.



Oh, honey.  You're so smart, strong and beautiful... and I know you know that. So I'll just give you hugs: (((((((((((((((((((((LL))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Blackjack

So I've been working on and off on this story that explores depression using several different characters as different "types" that I deal with- self-destructive, lethargic, so on and so forth. For years I haven't been quite able to figure out how to set up the world that they're in, so to speak.

And somehow today it just occurred to me out of the blue. These breaks are really exciting. I'm excited about exploring my depression. Figure that one out.


----------



## qwertyman173

I confess that I am sick of always being the sensible one. I keep telling myself it will be better in the long run, but right now I just want to go crazy and not give a f*ck about anything in the future.


----------



## Pandasaur

Remember that annoying man I was avoiding on dating websites and apps and he found me everytime.....well he found me again....this time in person at a university party....I CAN'T EVEN!!!!

He asked me my name and I lied and said that I was Bianca....I made it a goal to stay at least 50000000 feet away from him during the party...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

WOW. Stalker alert! That's creepy.


----------



## CastingPearls

I was at a great new meditation/metaphysical group and there was a guy there I really hit it off with. Today I saw the host and he said he could really tell I was into the guy and I said...oh..was I obvious about it and he reassured me that I was fine, it's just he can read people well and I'm pretty transparent in that respect. I knew the guy I liked is just as intuitive and if the host saw it, he probably did and for some reason I felt like I was setting myself up for rejection. I felt stupid and silly ajd ashamed and still can't figure out where all these negative feelings came from. I don't know if the guy is interested in me, although his his goodbye was warm and lingering but I can't stop feeling like I made a fool of myself. I've taken a long hreak from anything romantic, but to have him as a friend would have been excellent and I don't want things to get awkward. I really feel stupid now. I'm aware I'm overthinking but now I'm a mess.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pandasaur said:


> Remember that annoying man I was avoiding on dating websites and apps and he found me everytime.....well he found me again....this time in person at a university party....I CAN'T EVEN!!!!
> 
> He asked me my name and I lied and said that I was Bianca....I made it a goal to stay at least 50000000 feet away from him during the party...



OMFG that is CREEPY A.F.



CastingPearls said:


> I was at a great new meditation/metaphysical group and there was a guy there I really hit it off with. Today I saw the host and he said he could really tell I was into the guy and I said...oh..was I obvious about it and he reassured me that I was fine, it's just he can read people well and I'm pretty transparent in that respect. I knew the guy I liked is just as intuitive and if the host saw it, he probably did and for some reason I felt like I was setting myself up for rejection. I felt stupid and silly ajd ashamed and still can't figure out where all these negative feelings came from. I don't know if the guy is interested in me, although his his goodbye was warm and lingering but I can't stop feeling like I made a fool of myself. I've taken a long hreak from anything romantic, but to have him as a friend would have been excellent and I don't want things to get awkward. I really feel stupid now. I'm aware I'm overthinking but now I'm a mess.



You'll figure it all out soon enough mamas, don't fret!


----------



## Pandasaur

x0emnem0x said:


> OMFG that is CREEPY A.F.



Oh God I know, it sucks because he lives in the same college town as I do...good thing I graduated already and rarely ever go on campus. Ugh but yea total creeper moment....why can't this happen with men I actually like????


----------



## sweetheart5950

I might this girl on here and when we started to talk she made me feel wonderful. Its been a long time that I have found a girl so interested in me that it is a great feeling. I wake up every morning excited to see what she wrote me next. She truly makes me smile  If she is reading this she knows who she is  I want you to know that I really do like you. You are an absolutely, amazingly beautiful person. Your eyes is what caught my eye and they made me melt.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I don't know how those daily vloggers do it. I'm having a hard time figuring out what I can film. Jeezuss. And I've been asked to do product reviews, but can't even access the products that are recommended to me. GAAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess I am really ready to pack up and leave the country, but I've got another year (probably) to wait.


----------



## snuggletiger

wow BBM thats courageous to move out of the country. I don't think I would be that brave.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Done it before (different country, though) and loved it. This time it's to join my fiance and get married... so, great incentive.


----------



## Pandasaur

Job interview tomorrow..I want this sooooooo bad >.<


----------



## Surlysomething

Goooood luck!




Pandasaur said:


> Job interview tomorrow..I want this sooooooo bad >.<


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am never eating black beans (or really *any *beans for that matter) again!! Oy to the vey


----------



## Morganer

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Done it before (different country, though) and loved it. This time it's to join my fiance and get married... so, great incentive.



Why do you have to wait a year?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Morganer said:


> Why do you have to wait a year?



Immigration process normally takes 4-6 months, but it'll take much more time for us because Australia will deny visas based on health conditions, which can include what they deem "severe obesity." So we'll have to go through a lengthy process, but should finally be approved... we hope.

Edit: Also, I'll have to go through quite a lot of testing and see a lot of doctors of their choice first.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess, I love that my mancreature is a dreamer but sometimes it makes me sad. I want to believe in the things he talks about but I know I can't and I know I have to [not-so-gently, sometimes] drag him back down to reality. He understands why I do it, but I worry he'll get miffed eventually or think I'm trying to thwart his plans or something.


----------



## Sweetie

Pandasaur said:


> Remember that annoying man I was avoiding on dating websites and apps and he found me everytime.....well he found me again....this time in person at a university party....I CAN'T EVEN!!!!
> 
> He asked me my name and I lied and said that I was Bianca....I made it a goal to stay at least 50000000 feet away from him during the party...



That's scary. Be careful.


----------



## Sweetie

IC I've been sick with the flu for about two weeks now and its really annoying how long its taking for it to just leave me alone! I feel like I'm lost with what's going on here and with my friends...I hate being out of the loop like this.


----------



## ecogeek

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Immigration process normally takes 4-6 months, but it'll take much more time for us because Australia will deny visas based on health conditions, which can include what they deem "severe obesity." So we'll have to go through a lengthy process, but should finally be approved... we hope.
> 
> Edit: Also, I'll have to go through quite a lot of testing and see a lot of doctors of their choice first.




When I came here from the US there was zero mention of my weight in my application process. I hope it works the same for you. As long as you are not suffering any major illnesses I think you will find it goes smoothly. I had MANY reasons mine should have been declined and it worked out fine.


----------



## Pandasaur

Spontaneous dance club night


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ecogeek said:


> When I came here from the US there was zero mention of my weight in my application process. I hope it works the same for you. As long as you are not suffering any major illnesses I think you will find it goes smoothly. I had MANY reasons mine should have been declined and it worked out fine.



Unfortunately they use a system where it's not an issue if you're a little overweight, but the higher you go, the more of an issue it is. They think you are at more risk of bad things happening to you health-wise, even if they aren't yet. I'm 550+, so, they look at that as a pretty serious issue. However, we've been told we have a good chance of being approved.. but we're going to have to go through way more than normal to get there. He's worth it, of course. Every bit of it. And the fact that I can demonstrate that I still work full time, etc. will help us. It's just hard to be patient when I really miss him.


----------



## ecogeek

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Unfortunately they use a system where it's not an issue if you're a little overweight, but the higher you go, the more of an issue it is. They think you are at more risk of bad things happening to you health-wise, even if they aren't yet. I'm 550+, so, they look at that as a pretty serious issue. However, we've been told we have a good chance of being approved.. but we're going to have to go through way more than normal to get there. He's worth it, of course. Every bit of it. And the fact that I can demonstrate that I still work full time, etc. will help us. It's just hard to be patient when I really miss him.



Without posting numbers, trust me. I know what you are going through.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that this past few weeks, including today, when I attended a preview day for a course that would mean a complete change in career direction, have made me realise I do actually love the job I have. In many ways it is varied, fun, interesting and challenging and I have some good friends there. Like a kind of work related 'It's a wonderful life' moment! I do need to earn more, but there's a lot to be said for being happy at work.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that this past few weeks, including today, when I attended a preview day for a course that would mean a complete change in career direction, have made me realise I do actually love the job I have. In many ways it is varied, fun, interesting and challenging and I have some good friends there. Like a kind of work related 'It's a wonderful life' moment! I do need to earn more, but there's a lot to be said for being happy at work.


*
what a wonderful realization!!! I wish I could say the same...but I continue on the prowl for something bigger and better then my current situation!!*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ecogeek said:


> Without posting numbers, trust me. I know what you are going through.



If you had no problem, then, that gives me hope. Thanks.


----------



## Pandasaur

IC I had an awesome night dancing Saturday. I didn't feel so self conscious about wearing my vamp cleavage dress at all and ended up dancing the night away. Only downer was it was salsa night and I am horrible at dancing salsa. Hopefully I can make it Friday one day for reggaeton and bachata night >.<


----------



## CarlaSixx

I got to watch RuPauls Drag Race with some new friends I made an absolutely enjoyed myself. They are a great little family and I'm so glad I met them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I confess me and a friend realized that the older neighbor boy whose mother babysat me between the ages of 1 and 3, turned out to be her best friend in the entire world. He passed away 7 years ago.. 

_*.. My true confession, I guess, is that I wish I could have met him as an adult.*_ Hung out with them, etc.... She and his other friend tell me sometimes that I do a lot of things that remind them of him [random silly moments, etc] so I just.. I just wish so much I could have seen what kind of man he turned out to be. It makes my heart happy to know he turned into a silly but whole-heartedly caring friend to a LOT of people.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I knew it wouldnt happen and was silly but when I checked the letterbox today a part of me still hoped (like I have ever since I was a kid) that there would be a valentine in there for me. There wasn't of course not but I have always been like that the maybe..............


----------



## Lovelyone

I think the only thing good about Valentine's Day it that we have the knowledge that tomorrow all the candy will be 50% off. :wubu:


----------



## ODFFA

V-day -- whatevs....

I keep forgetting about it


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I wish I could just wave a magic wand and remove all the cancer from my sister's body.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I realize a certain person is absolutely inappropriate for me but they still won't get out of my brain.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC I'm so not looking forward to taking wee Mouse back to the vet tomorrow. Not the result, not the long wait, not the needles and most definitely not her look of fear when she sees her travel box or the pitiful howling once we've tricked her inside it. Kitty loving people, please cross your fingers for us.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fingers crossed.  Poor little Mouse.


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> IC I'm so not looking forward to taking wee Mouse back to the vet tomorrow. Not the result, not the long wait, not the needles and most definitely not her look of fear when she sees her travel box or the pitiful howling once we've tricked her inside it. Kitty loving people, please cross your fingers for us.



Oh Kimmie I am so very sorry to hear this. Sending lots of healing energy mouse's way. Mouse is such a treasured member of your family I so hope you get a miracle. Lots and lots and lots of squishy hugs


----------



## Pandasaur

Even though my birthday is months away, the thought of turning 26 and still never being in a relationship is making me quite antsy....


----------



## Lovelyone

Pandasaur said:


> Even though my birthday is months away, the thought of turning 26 and still never being in a relationship is making me quite antsy....



My birthday is in a little over two weeks and I will be 46. I am still single, have no children and enjoy my life very much. Please do not put pressure on yourself to find a mate. When the time is right it will happen so quickly that you won't be able to catch your breath.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am discovering painting pretty soothing and relaxing. I am only doing cheesy cartoony paintings for Max but I"m still enjoying it.


----------



## sweetheart5950

Wanting and liking someone but there already taken but not a day goes by that I don't find myself thinking about her. She always makes me smile and sees me for who I am.


----------



## Surlysomething

I deleted 3/4 of the pictures you took for me.

Next weekend, i'm throwing the rest of the 'gifts'.



It's taken me a long time to sort through my heartbreak, but i'm finally there.


----------



## Oona

IC this change is for the better, but so far I'm the only one that knows about it....


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I really want to see Warm Bodies!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I dont know if it was doing my fat girls fantasy list or just that its a low week but I have been craving chocolate and junk food and some trashy romance novels all week.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC when an ex tells me that they'd rather play with themselves then be with the person they're with, I wonder "what does that have to do with me?", is it chickspeak and Im just not comprehending?"


----------



## Surlysomething

I think it means that they don't get pleased the way they like or crave with a partner. I know I normally don't. Haha.





snuggletiger said:


> IC when an ex tells me that they'd rather play with themselves then be with the person they're with, I wonder "what does that have to do with me?", is it chickspeak and Im just not comprehending?"


----------



## snuggletiger

but Surly do women say that to exes they walked out on years ago? Left me wondering A. is this pertinent to me? or B, does she use this as standard conversation with every man she talks to?


----------



## Lovelyone

snuggletiger said:


> IC when an ex tells me that they'd rather play with themselves then be with the person they're with, I wonder "what does that have to do with me?", is it chickspeak and Im just not comprehending?"



Maybe she just felt comfortable enough with you (having had a past with one another) to share that information. Sometimes there is no hidden innuendo, no hidden seduction nor rhyme or reason why women say things like this to men who they've had relations with in the past. When I read what you posted my first thought was, "I wonder if she said that to open the door to something or just because she felt comfortable enough in your friendship (read relationship) that she felt she COULD." 
Either way, I hope that you figure it out quickly.


----------



## snuggletiger

I know the answer isn't looking at the waitress and saying "Was this soup cooked a Tappan Range? You know Tappan is the finest in industrial kitchen hardware."


----------



## HottiMegan

I love snow!! It got me out of a doctors appointment. I have super bad white coat syndrome and i got a week's reprieve!


----------



## Lovelyone

snuggletiger said:


> I know the answer isn't looking at the waitress and saying "Was this soup cooked a Tappan Range? You know Tappan is the finest in industrial kitchen hardware."



Why not casually ask her? Depending, of course, on whether or not you REALLY want to know the answer to the question. You could be opening up a can of worms...but either way you'd know what's the deal.


----------



## Surlysomething

Probably a bit of both.

I would suggest you stay far away from her. Games, games, games.



snuggletiger said:


> but Surly do women say that to exes they walked out on years ago? Left me wondering A. is this pertinent to me? or B, does she use this as standard conversation with every man she talks to?


----------



## Tad

snuggletiger said:


> IC when an ex tells me that they'd rather play with themselves then be with the person they're with, I wonder "what does that have to do with me?", is it chickspeak and Im just not comprehending?"



I'd say that it probably means she trusts you more than almost anyone else, and she really needed to tell someone that she trusted, to actually express this thought out loud.

What it means that you, her ex, is the person that she trusts so much....


----------



## snuggletiger

All I am is the ex from 4 years ago of a 4 year relationship that is house poor but has a wealth of snarky lines like the Tappan line and loves baseball and jazz music.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I really want to stress binge but there's no food to binge on that i normally turn to  This girl needs some chips and cookies!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I bought more comfort (ie junk) food than I normally do in my groceries though I did cull a ton of it not cause I wanted to but because I just couldnt afford it and thought it was a bit overkill. I hate stressful months


----------



## liz (di-va)

People...if you gotta compliment other people's photos, DON'T REPOST THE PHOTO WHEN YOU DO IT. Cripes.


----------



## penguin

liz (di-va) said:


> People...if you gotta compliment other people's photos, DON'T REPOST THE PHOTO WHEN YOU DO IT. Cripes.



This this, a thousand times this.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

See, I like it when people do this. (I know, I'm weird.) I can't tell you how many times someone has just said "beautiful photo, ____!" and I've had to go back and look to see which photo they're talking about. I prefer it the other way around.


----------



## spiritangel

IC It took every ounce of my strength not to bitch slap about 3 people today at west street


----------



## Pandasaur

IC I really am looking forward to going dancing again this weekend. Not to look for anyone but to feel pretty, drink,hang out with an old friend and then dance and not care how bad my dancing looks


----------



## penguin

IC I want someone to make me pretty much all of these. Getting the marshmallow fluff and peanut butter cups isn't that easy or cheap here, but I think I'll have to try to get some.

IAC that when I napped earlier today, I had a dream that about 8 or so of the ladies from here and I went on a plane ride, and we had the front section to ourselves, which was a fun trip. Though I got off the plane early and decided to walk to NY to pick up my luggage...as you do. I know that BigBeautifulMe was there, but I can't remember who else!

IAC that I'm glad to see more fat mothers at my daughter's school this year. There was only a handful of us last year, with me being the biggest, but this year there's at least five more (it's a small school), and they're all towards my end of the scale. It's nice to not stand out so much, and to feel more normal when I'm there.


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> See, I like it when people do this. (I know, I'm weird.) I can't tell you how many times someone has just said "beautiful photo, ____!" and I've had to go back and look to see which photo they're talking about. I prefer it the other way around.


Linking to the post without quoting the image would accomplish the same thing, without quite so much image repetition. 

But that takes a little bit of vBulletin-savvy and a few extra moments of effort, so I'm not optimistic that anyone will take up that suggestion.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Confess if all goes according to plan, this summer will be amazing, and through this year I think I can expect some somewhat major changes to my life..


----------



## penguin

IC I need to see if I can fix my sewing machine, and if so, go through all the fabric I've got here to see if I can make some new clothes. And then to dream about being able to afford to go buy all the new fabric I could want, so I could make some awesome clothes for myself.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

IC that my biggest fear, more profound and real than aging or that ridiculous fear of horses, is that leaving her truly was the most monumental mistake of my life and that i'll never come close to finding anyone like her or anything like what we had again. it's equal parts sobering and intoxicating in its depth, breadth and severity. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am excited and leery at the same time. Hubs got some official looking letter saying that the brother of his grandfather died without an heir or will. The estate is in excess of 100k but i doubt we'd see much considering that he is a grand nephew. It'd be awesome if we get some sort of financial windfall but I'm not going to hold my breath..


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am excited and leery at the same time. Hubs got some official looking letter saying that the brother of his grandfather died without an heir or will. The estate is in excess of 100k but i doubt we'd see much considering that he is a grand nephew. It'd be awesome if we get some sort of financial windfall but I'm not going to hold my breath..



well anything you get from the estate is a bonus so look at it that way 



IC I have decided to apply for a design team I hate the torture and chances are I will not get it, but its one I super want and was very dissappointed I had none of the products so I could apply last year this year I have a small stockpile owing to winning some and buying some so hoping I have a real shot have one project almost complete and an idea for 2 of the other required projects


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm really upset with my life right now. My depression has leaked into my dreams where I can't even tell the difference between my waking and sleeping life. It's horrible. It feels like everyone is getting great things by not even trying and Im just running in circles trying to get to their level.


----------



## Sweetie

IC I'm in dire need of hugs.


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> well anything you get from the estate is a bonus so look at it that way
> 
> 
> 
> IC I have decided to apply for a design team I hate the torture and chances are I will not get it, but its one I super want and was very dissappointed I had none of the products so I could apply last year this year I have a small stockpile owing to winning some and buying some so hoping I have a real shot have one project almost complete and an idea for 2 of the other required projects



That's how we're looking at it. Continue to live our lives and just wait and see..

Good luck on your design team ambitions


----------



## Gingembre

penguin said:


> IC I want someone to make me pretty much all of these. Getting the marshmallow fluff and peanut butter cups isn't that easy or cheap here, but I think I'll have to try to get some.



OMG. I think I just came.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that it kind of creeps me out when my family come to visit (insert inappropriate uncle here), and the first thing that comes out of his mouth after he sees me for the first time and checking out my chest is "how ya going titsy." Classy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My brother has been saying some really graphic things lately, and I don't know where he's picking them up, but it needs to stop. [Not graphic sexually, graphic violently]


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I want to take a family cruise on a Disney ship! We're watching a video about them right now on Netflix. Looks like a great idea for a family vacay.. Now, gotta come up with 4 grand to do it!! The ship we'd take has 2 movie theaters and three pools!


----------



## penguin

IC I'm nervous about uni starting today. Sure, it's all online so I can do it when it suits me, but it's still me embarking on something big and new. I really want to succeed at this!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

penguin said:


> IC I'm nervous about uni starting today. Sure, it's all online so I can do it when it suits me, but it's still me embarking on something big and new. I really want to succeed at this!



You will do great! If you enjoy it, the work is much easier.

IC that ever since I had oral surgery, I love flossing and want to do it all the time.


----------



## Mishty

IC I'm invited to four different Sunday funday events and I'm going to sit home make Bitstrip comics and do my nails. My inner hermit is clawing her way to the top.


----------



## Sweetie

IC my anxiety is really bad and I've been shaking all day long.


----------



## Morganer

Sweetie said:


> IC my anxiety is really bad and I've been shaking all day long.



That happens to me sometimes, I have an anxiety disorder. 

I take some pills *a prescription medication, but it wears off during the day, and for times when triggering events happen and that anxiety gets increased, I try to distract from the situation "however I can." What are some things you do to try to get through it, when it almost rises to the level of a _panic attack?_ (If it does, I am assuming so in extreme cases)


----------



## Sweetie

Morganer said:


> That happens to me sometimes, I have an anxiety disorder.
> 
> I take some pills *a prescription medication, but it wears off during the day, and for times when triggering events happen and that anxiety gets increased, I try to distract from the situation "however I can." What are some things you do to try to get through it, when it almost rises to the level of a _panic attack?_ (If it does, I am assuming so in extreme cases)



This is different from anything I usually deal with. I just recently have been getting like this for long periods of time. My normal stuff (breathing exercises, cleaning, reading, singing, putting an absorbing program on the television) isn't working. I'm going to call the dr. tomorrow because its getting really out of hand. I am a very light drinker (usually a glass of wine once a week), but I'm finding that I'm wanting to go drink to stop the shaking and I know that's a really bad idea so I think its something the dr. is going to have to help me with.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I have an overwhelming urge to choke my sister out and demand to know why she thinks it's okay to treat us like shit whenever some dude is swinging his dick in her face.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am really excited and VERY nervous to start tae kwon do thursday.


----------



## danielson123

IC that I started yoga on Monday. It's awesome!


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I have been totally ditching some classes which I shouldn't be and that I am going to regret it but I can't seem to find the motivation to get up and go and give a shit about anything.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

IC that I shouldn't have been up and down that ladder so much today. My legs are KILLING me. I wish I could have an amazing massage


----------



## Saoirse

IC that the other night I spent time with someone who I really should not be having contact with. We treated eachother very poorly, we both did and said hurtful, stupid things and it got kinda ugly. That was over a month ago and I had been thinking about him daily. Everyone close to me that knows the situtation have told me that I need to stay away from him, he's no good, he's verbally/emotionally/mentally abusive... but I thought about him everyday. I feel like no one gets how great we were together *most* of the time. 

He texted me on Tuesday and wanted to see me. I melted and gave in. We had an incredible few hours together, amazing sex, happy conversations, we laughed and chatted and caught up. I'm so confused. I'm so attracted to him . I know we'll never be "together" but I just love being around him

Of course, if anyone finds out, I'll have a bunch of people pissed off at me.


----------



## Pandasaur

It annoys me how there are 100's of men in the club and I always end up with the creepy weirdo. When i went dancing this week a guy tried to bite me 3 times then asked for my number. My friend on the other hand found a nice gentleman who was very sweet. I wont lie....Im freaking jealous


----------



## CarlaSixx

Pandasaur said:


> It annoys me how there are 100's of men in the club and I always end up with the creepy weirdo. When i went dancing this week a guy tried to bite me 3 times then asked for my number. My friend on the other hand found a nice gentleman who was very sweet. I wont lie....Im freaking jealous



It's actually not a good place to be meeting people in the first place. But I get how annoying it is. Some of my friends met their partners at bars or events that were bar-centred. And I'm just sitting there twiddling my thumbs or getting hit on by creepy old guys. lol.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am watching the kitten cam and just want to adopt all those babies!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I am in the process of removing certain people from my life, and, while it might be emotionally painful, I know it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm stressed and nervous. My mom is coming to drop off some jeans she ordered me as my birthday present, and if they don't fit she's going to have one hell of a lecture for me in store pretty much about what a lazy fat ass I am. -____-V 

Last time she lectured me, it consisted of "Why can't you just DO something? If you don't lose weight you won't be able to walk in 5 years. You'll have a heart attack. You won't live to see 40. What's wrong with you?"


----------



## supersoup

I really want to start posting on here like I used to, but I always just end up lurking and reading everything. I need to change that.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

IC I am super hungry this morning. I think I may need to find me something huge to eat.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Think I'm getting re-addicted to Mt. Dew Livewire. @w,@ It's so delicious, it's the perfect orange soda to me.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

IC I am bored out of my MIND. I was supposed to go have drinks with a friend, but her daughter got sick and she had to cancel


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC a friends daughter wanted my phone number and I just couldn't give it to her. 

Not because I don't want to be there for her, but because I would never be able to keep my mouth shut about what a fucking bitch her mother is to her.. [especially when it comes to her weight.]


----------



## CaAggieGirl

IC I should really get out of bed and get stuff done. However, I am warm and comfy so I will stay put for a little longer. If I had someone to snuggle with me, I would never get up!


----------



## Oona

IC that my "episode" yesterday really threw a damper on things, but today is much better.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am so tired. My eyes hurt to be open. Hubs is on call and was gone half the night at work. I worry when he's out in the middle of the night cuz he's tired. So i don't really sleep until he's home and safe. He didn't come home until 5, so i'm tired.. got about 4 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## Librarygirl

I'm in London waiting for the Tube and I confess the announcements make me smile -I can't hear 'please mind the gap' without thinking of Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere!


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I feel better today then I have in months. 
IAC 2 hours of sleep and me just don't mix.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that it isn't as hard to put up a mailbox as I thought, seeing as how I just spent an hour or so digging a 2 foot hole in frozen ground, putting the post in, filling the whole with cement, and putting together the mailbox that goes on it... all in an hour or 2. Not too shabby.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

x0emnem0x said:


> IC that it isn't as hard to put up a mailbox as I thought, seeing as how I just spent an hour or so digging a 2 foot hole in frozen ground, putting the post in, filling the whole with cement, and putting together the mailbox that goes on it... all in an hour or 2. Not too shabby.



You go, girl!!!!! *High Five* :bow:


----------



## Pandasaur

Received some really good news but I'm trying not to psyche myself out until everything is together. I really just don't want to get my hopes up to just fall on my face again. My mom told me to claim it and own my good fortune so I really am trying to.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I started using my OKCupid account again, and immediately flooded with messages from men . . . in Montana. Either I'm being told to move back after I graduate or the universe knows I miss the state and is influencing its men to talk to me about how awesome it is so I'll move back.

Not that I'm remotely thinking of moving back


----------



## spiritangel

IC As much as I want and need the answer to be yes my feelings are more pesamistic either way I suck at the waiting game.


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> You go, girl!!!!! *High Five* :bow:



Haha thank ya thank ya! *bows* 

IC that eating steak at 7 am from lasts night dinner where I was too full to eat, is just as good as if I got to eat it last night... it was so nummy. XD


----------



## ODFFA

IC... I'm really really craving some lovely, soft cuddles. I haven't had a bad day or anything, mood's quite upbeat. But damn, I could absolutely do with some cuddling right now.


----------



## spiritangel

ODFFA said:


> IC... I'm really really craving some lovely, soft cuddles. I haven't had a bad day or anything, mood's quite upbeat. But damn, I could absolutely do with some cuddling right now.



Thats the thing about cuddling its perfect for all occassions


----------



## Mathias

IC that I refuse to take career advice from someone who can't keep a steady job.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC That my body is so sore and tired from yesterday. I suspect I'm going to have to take it easy a few days.


----------



## Lovelyone

I'm happy that I don't have to babysit until Sunday afternoon. It's nice to have some free time for myself.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I moved 6-7 weeks ago (whose counting) and I have 45% of my stuff to unpack still....why am I so lame at this/*


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am nervous as heck about my design team entry I want on this DT sooo badly but its such pot luck considering the level of work that will be received and the fact that My work may or may not fit what they are looking for

remind me why i put myself through this??


----------



## Sweetie

IC I have one foot in singles and one foot out...


----------



## HottiMegan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I moved 6-7 weeks ago (whose counting) and I have 45% of my stuff to unpack still....why am I so lame at this/*



We moved 11 months ago +2 days and still have all my books in boxes in the garage. I still have half a garage yet to unpack, so don't feel so bad!


----------



## Pandasaur

IC that i broke down again and joined a dating site again O_O..Its like I like being punished


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess to spending half an hour in the basement at work with my assistant and a BHM colleague when a conversation about work turned into a delightfully silly chat about beards, moustaches and eyebrows and we were in hysterics. You prob had to be there, but I confess I want a BHM of my own who makes me laugh like that!


----------



## spiritangel

Pandasaur said:


> IC that i broke down again and joined a dating site again O_O..Its like I like being punished



I did that and then deleted my profile, and the one place I had left that I used to go and chat in the chat room but haddnt in months I also deleted 

IC I am gonna be single for a very very very very very very long time


----------



## ClashCityRocker

IC that i'm ready to move again and do things better than before. :eat1:


----------



## danielson123

spiritangel said:


> I did that and then deleted my profile, and the one place I had left that I used to go and chat in the chat room but haddnt in months I also deleted
> 
> IC I am gonna be single for a very very very very very very long time



My recurring dilemma:

Here's 50 girls that we're pretty sure you'd get along with. I fancy maybe 10-15 tops. 5-6 enough to actually send a message to, and maybe get 1 that responds for 2 or 3 messages.

Then lets just keep showing you the same 50 girls over and over, only with more girls that are slowly from further and further away.

Conclusion: I save a lot of money on dating.


----------



## CleverBomb

Pandasaur said:


> IC that i broke down again and joined a dating site again O_O..Its like I like being punished



And you're probably not talking about the kind of dating site where "being punished" is considered a delightful evening's entertainment, either. 

In any case -- sorry if I offended with my attempted humor! -- I wish you the best luck there!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

IC that i left "the one" a few years ago thinking she'd be better off. she got married last week, and i'm fairly convinced that there'll never be anything like what we had again.


----------



## Surlysomething

If you're not with her she's not _the one_, right?

She's the one that got away. Making way for the _right_ one.

Yes? 



ClashCityRocker said:


> IC that i left "the one" a few years ago thinking she'd be better off. she got married last week, and i'm fairly convinced that there'll never be anything like what we had again.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Surlysomething said:


> If you're not with her she's not _the one_, right?
> 
> She's the one that got away. Making way for the _right_ one.
> 
> Yes?



you're absolutely right...i just need some patience and a bit more perspective. thanks for that, though.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that lately I've not thought about him as much as I used to but realized I still miss him entirely too much.


----------



## Pandasaur

IC I always feel like Im going to hurl when someone whose profile I looked at looks at mine...and then feel sad when they don't message me...ugh I hate dating insecurity...


----------



## Gingembre

Pandasaur said:


> IC I always feel like Im going to hurl when someone whose profile I looked at looks at mine...and then feel sad when they don't message me...ugh I hate dating insecurity...



Awww, it's really not that bad. If someone looks at your profile and then you look at theirs, do you automatically message them? There are a million reasons why they might not have messaged you. We're all window shopping on there, don't worry about it. ((hugs))


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I want to go back to sleep and pursue that dream i was having when Alex woke me up. IT was a scary dream but it was also really rich and neat. I want to sleep to find out what happened next!


----------



## Pandasaur

Gingembre said:


> Awww, it's really not that bad. If someone looks at your profile and then you look at theirs, do you automatically message them? There are a million reasons why they might not have messaged you. We're all window shopping on there, don't worry about it. ((hugs))



I think Im just being silly, I want everyone to message me but punk out when its my turn haha. I am making it my goal to stay on the site for at least 4 months without deleting my profile like I did in the past.


----------



## Victoria08

IC that it pisses me off when people joke about having 'stalker tendencies'. I know what it's like to find out that someone has been keeping tabs on you for over a decade...following you from one country to another. It's awful and it's not funny in the slightest.

...Ok, rant over.


----------



## 1love_emily

My confession is that I'm truly terrible at being single.
I'm so fickle and so obsessive about getting down to details and finalizing things. 
I like meeting a guy, getting to know them, starting to like them, asking them to get coffee, go on a handful of dates, deem each other the "significant other" and go on from there.
I don't like having loose ends and having feelings towards guys and being self conscious about if they share those feelings. I don't like creeping through OkCupid or Facebook trying to find out what each different guy likes or doesn't like. 
I just want someone to tell me that they like me, so I can tell them I like them so we can move on.
I'm really terrible at being single.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

1love_emily said:


> My confession is that I'm truly terrible at being single.
> I'm so fickle and so obsessive about getting down to details and finalizing things.
> I like meeting a guy, getting to know them, starting to like them, asking them to get coffee, go on a handful of dates, deem each other the "significant other" and go on from there.
> I don't like having loose ends and having feelings towards guys and being self conscious about if they share those feelings. I don't like creeping through OkCupid or Facebook trying to find out what each different guy likes or doesn't like.
> I just want someone to tell me that they like me, so I can tell them I like them so we can move on.
> I'm really terrible at being single.


You are not alone


----------



## spiritangel

IC That I bawled my eyes out at the last Harry potter musical, hardly a shock Starkid often have at least one section that brings tears except for MAMD and Holy Musical [email protected] have to also confess I can't wait till they put the new musical Twisted An untold tale of a royal Vizier online. Also a bit sad that it marks the end of Darren Criss's time as a starkid for the moment.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

IC that I am done with dating. I am shy and awkward and dating is not enjoyable to me. Some people are meant to be single and I am one of those people. :happy:


----------



## Oona

CaAggieGirl said:


> IC that I am done with dating. I am shy and awkward and dating is not enjoyable to me. Some people are meant to be single and I am one of those people. :happy:



I wish I could easily be one of those people, but I can't. I love having someone in my life. So...

IC I hate being single.


----------



## danielson123

My day started with me totally being checked out by a girl at brunch this morning. Then my sister (estranged by her doing for 4 years now) shows up at my house on this, her 18th birthday. For my mother, I turned her away.

I confess that I am broken. I am constantly confused by the things I do, and my reactions to things that happen in my life. It's like I don't even have a clue as to who I am, or who I ever was. I'm not happy. I'm not sad. I don't know what I am, and I'm too afraid to just stop and figure myself out, because I'm terrified of what I might find out about myself.

I think I need to move far away from everybody I've ever known.


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> I think I need to move far away from everybody I've ever known.



Come move to Nebraska so we can be best friends because I'm running low on friends right now.

I confess that I want to be in a relationship so badly it hurts.


----------



## 1love_emily

Oona said:


> I wish I could easily be one of those people, but I can't. I love having someone in my life. So...
> 
> IC I hate being single.



^This.
Apparently this message is too short, so can I recite some lyrics?

IC I'm addicted to the songs "Thrift Shop" by Macklemore, "Die Young" by Ke$ha, and any song by the Blanks.
Funny enough, the Blanks are the actors who play the lawyer Ted's band in Scrubs. They are a real group and they are fantastic.

So I guess I have 2 confessions?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

IC I need a hug. A really big one where the other person just doesn't want to let go


----------



## spiritangel

CaAggieGirl said:


> IC I need a hug. A really big one where the other person just doesn't want to let go



Hugs you know I feel exactly the same way right now.


----------



## Pandasaur

IC that I have come to the realization that I have never had a straight male friend. I am starting to understand the reason why I feel uncomfortable around them and feel awkward.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I don't want to leave my house today. I haven't wanted to lately. I'm sick of the snow and the cold and wet feet and just, ick. To hell with all of it. Where is my 80 degree spring weather Wisconsin had last year, FFS?!


----------



## Piink

IC ... I don't feel the least bit sad that my relationship is over. In fact, I'm quite happy that it is! It should have been over long ago. He was full of broken promises to change and become a better person, instead he got worse and worse. I was seriously unhappy. As soon as I told him it was over, I was already secretly smiling. I was worried about hurting his feelings, but in the end I was hurting myself more.

I also confess it is my time to shine now!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I can not believe it took me 2 days to realise my sister deliberately blew me off last weekend when I had made plans to go over and spend time with her and the girls, instead she dropped my stuff off, and chose to go to her besties to craft (I have no issues with that my issue is with the fact instead of saying outright don't come over she was a bit sneaky about it). It makes me want to say beep her and eat her easter eggs (which I wont but man I want to)


----------



## Piink

IC - It seems all my friends are having babies and I am jealous!  Guess I just have to spoil theirs until I have my own!

And my second confession - I've been singing "Single Again" and "I'm Sexy And I Know It" all day long. I've even caught myself shaking my butt when I get to the "wiggle, wiggle, wiggle" part! lol


----------



## spiritangel

IC I realised while talking to a friend today my 3 years on dims has mostly been spent with me being single appart from the 4months I was with my ex :huh:


IAC I love super hot showers


----------



## Piink

An another confession... because I have nothing to do tonight... I've never experienced the joy of someone surprising me with flowers.


----------



## Pandasaur

IC today was my last day at work and I have never felt so free, no more waiting for dreaded emails, listening to passive aggressive snarkyness, or being taken advantage of.

I am going to miss the agency and my wonderful coworkers. I wish that my supervisor and I had left on better terms...definitely will not be asking for a recommendation...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think its funny that either my 'ex' or the person posting pretending to be them are so obsessed with me they actually take the time to read what I post here on dims maybe I should step up my posting and make it really fun for them..........


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that on one of my favorite FB sites the ladies are all sharing their photos of when they were pregnant and it makes me want to avoid the page. While I am truly happy for all of them--that they get to share in that experience--I am a little saddened that I wasn't one of them...and that no one thought that those kinds of pictures could make someone feel like an outcast. It's not their fault and I don't blame anyone, but I will avoid that site for a few days until the pics end up on a part of the group that is hidden from me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've been getting very little sleep lately because of one reason or another, yet I'm wide-awake during the day... what the hell is going on, man?!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I don't think I have laughed so hard in ages as when I read those 3 messages sent within 5 minutes of each other. Life is just far to short and I have far to much self esteem to take someone like you seriously. My advice get a life, get over me, and move along your never gonna break me, or shake me down. Though I am considering a post with every single message I have ever received from you just so the world can see what a complete nutcase you are.......


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I soaked my hair in sweat tonight at martial arts and it feels so gross. I see why gyms have showers. I earned that gross hair though!


----------



## Oona

Ic I drank waaay too much alcohol for one person & I hit on my roommate excessively.

And I probably won't rememberthis tomorrow.


----------



## ODFFA

IC I reeeeally hate being built up with hectic excitement about something and then being let down / disappointed at the last minute. 

When that kind of thing happens I have to just sit and breathe for a little bit first. I don't bounce back from it instantly. I'm working on at least making that bounce-back time shorter and shorter. Not the end of the world, after all.


----------



## Oona

IC I was right. I do not remember last night at all. It must've been amazing, I woke up on a great mood!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC i finally joined a dating website to look for my mr right and i also confess im feeling extra broody right now


----------



## kaylaisamachine

IC sometimes that I wish I were thinner so my boyfriend could throw me around and be rough with me like I can see that he wants to. :/


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC tomorrow is probably going to be somewhat depressing, I just really hope my friend stops by so maybe it won't be so terrible.


----------



## Mathias

IC this weekend was such a fun time with family!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have had such a good weekend and think I am gonna take myself out on a Date next week to the movies


----------



## Pandasaur

spiritangel said:


> IC I have had such a good weekend and think I am gonna take myself out on a Date next week to the movies



Make sure you buy yourself dinner!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Pandasaur said:


> Make sure you buy yourself dinner!!!



erm thats not really in the budget and for some reason our cinema has all its movies as early sessions ie before 10am atm so will buy myself something for lunch I think a pork roll from the Vietnamese bakery as I have not had one in ages and they are delish


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I want a nap in the worst way right now. I don't think the boys would appreciate it though. (they're home on spring break)


----------



## Pandasaur

Like a dummy I agreed to let my friend show my picture to her boyfriends friend and now he wants to call me and hang out when I visit the city. Ugh I dont know why it makes me anxious knowing that someone is showing interest.


----------



## Piink

IC, I think I need a good stiff drink.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I wish more people realised how much time and effort goes into hand made things.


----------



## Piink

IC I'm really upset that the booze shop is closed. Who closes at 10:30? Guess it's gonna be a Jack D night...


----------



## Piink

IC I'm hoping I don't remember doing this in the morning. Stupid liquid courage! The internet keeps records!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC My friends doctor today told her she had a mild stroke. She'll only be 30 this july, WTF?


----------



## Linda

IC that when you keep the company of fools you eventually turn into a fool yourself.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm having lamingtons for dessert right now.
IC if you read that as lamentations you wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC a good friend found out today that she's pregnant. Out of me and my best friends circle of friends from school, She and I are the only two girls who haven't gotten pregnant yet. 

Our 5 year graduation thing is coming up this year, I find this a little weird to be honest.


----------



## Piink

IC I am so not wearing my new dress to church tomorrow. Why? It's not because it is a totally cute dress, but more along the lines of _Hello lady bits_!!  Not sure the retiring Pastor would really appreciate that!


----------



## spiritangel

ODFFA said:


> I'm having lamingtons for dessert right now.
> IC if you read that as lamentations you wouldn't be wrong.



Betting lots of people have to google Lammingtons on here omg I love them so its been forever since I have had any I miss lammington drives and ones filled with fresh jam and cream yumm


----------



## Piink

IC I forgot what it was like to walk around in heels all day. I think I'll just stay home for the rest of the day, put my feet up and relax. Fuzzy socks here I come!!


----------



## Saoirse

IC last night was almost too much fun! My (bestest straight guy) buddy and two talented friends played at my favorite bar last night- The DreamAway Lodge- and they were incredible! Sounded great, looked great, played great and it's even more amazing since they had only an hour of practice right before the gig and the 3 of them had never played together before (the two other cuties are in a band, my buddy is not). Stellar set! So many friends showed up to support them and have fun. And of course the Dreamy owner and staff are just rad and so friendly. It's like going to a good friends house to hang out

And after we left the bar, well after closing time, the party continued at my buddy's house. People kept showing up! So much fun!! We just laughed so much. 

And finally, at 3 am, I got to drive a cute, sweet, funny, extremely talented musician to his home. I've known him for years, but hadnt seen him in a while. He was a little drunk, so he was chatty, telling me all kinds of stories. So cute! I told him we should hang out more and he agreed.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

IC that I'm excited about turning my cable & internet back on tomorrow! It may seem like such a trivial thing to some, but it's a tiny accomplishment from the sacrifices I had to make with the abrupt ending of my marriage at the end of 2010. 2 whole years without it (and a huge reason for my lack of activity here...cell phone viewing & replying can be a pain sometimes). I can finally watch my Big Bang Theory without having to wait for it to come out on DVD!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It's only been two and a half days since he left, and I already miss him so much it physically hurts.


----------



## Piink

IC ... I really like someone ...


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I've recently been very... sad... for lack of a better word. I really miss the influence of a certain someone in my life. Wish they were still around. Little things make me remember them and sometimes even makes me smile. But I miss getting to actually tell them about it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I've recently been very... sad... for lack of a better word. I really miss the influence of a certain someone in my life. Wish they were still around. Little things make me remember them and sometimes even makes me smile. But I miss getting to actually tell them about it.



Girl I feel the exact same way about that... it seems lately I'm remembering them more than I have before and I just wanna be able to talk to them again! lol... it sucks. But shit happens.


----------



## Piink

IC I cannot stop thinking about him. I've been all smiles the past couple of days, but it has not come without a price. I think I've had about 6 hours of sleep within the last two days. Someone must have broke the off switch in my brain and now it's permanently on! Grrr ...


----------



## danielson123

IC that I'm jet lagged, and I'm a bit hung up...

Sorry.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that being kissed by someone else tonight after just having been dumped by my boyfriend (now ex) last weekend, and not having kissed anyone other than my ex - for over a year - is very weird to me. It was uncomfortable and I am totally not ready for that LOL. He is just too awkward for me, it is so weird. =/ I feel bad but I don't want him to be a rebound so I told him straight up how I felt.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I had pretty much a day from hell. My anxiety took over when mom's nurse overstepped her boundaries and I went bezzerk. I started throwing stuff and swearing. I was really offended at the lack of respect they were showing.

Also... I'm peeved at my life's situation. It just feels like friends rub their relationships in my face and it pisses me off.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC an ex friend recently has been coming over and trying to talk to me because he's upset, and to be honest the only reason I'm talking to him is because he sounds like if I don't, he'd probably kill himself. He hasn't said anything to indicate he would but I know he's got a lot of mental health issues and now with everything, it's just a feeling I got. It annoys me because I don't trust him as far as I can toss him, but I still care.


----------



## Piink

IC I'm glad I got it off my chest, even if I still feel like shit.


----------



## Pandasaur

IC I feel weird feeling successful professionally but so unfulfilled in my personal life


----------



## WVMountainrear

Pandasaur said:


> IC I feel weird feeling successful professionally but so unfulfilled in my personal life



This is my life.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I find it interesting you are upset you broke her heart but gave mine no consideration.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I think i'm a nocturnal creature forced to live a day walkers life. I hate sunshine, love sleeping late into the day an staying up late. It's just not conducive to being a mother though..


----------



## Oona

IC I came into work with full intentions of working and being super productive today.

I've been here 2.5 hours and all I've managed to do is about 10 minutes of work.

oopsie...


----------



## ODFFA

Day #3 on new medication and side-effects are _finally_ starting to ease up. Can't wait to gradually start feeling the helpful effects. I neeeed me some serotonin and quick!


----------



## Donna

I confess I recently became a step-grandparent (recently as in this past Tuesday morning.) This morning, on my way out to run errands I stopped to chat with some of the neighbor ladies (all of whom are well into their 60's and 70's; we live in a 55+ community) and of course I was sharing the multitude of pictures my step-daughter has sent over the last four days of little Alice. The ladies cooed, oohed and ahhhed as I enthusiastically showed them picture after picture on my phone. Finally one asked, 'is this your first grandbaby?" When I answered yes, another rolled her eyes, looked at the rest of the group and said, "I knew she was a noob." 

:happy:


----------



## Oona

IC I'm physically exhausted to the point that it was hard to get up & ready and get to work this morning, but my mind is telling me I am in a fantastic mood and I need to perk up, Stat!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC This year it will be 5 years since HS Graduation, and I feel ashamed. 

While some people from my class were going on trips or went studying abroad to Peru, Whales, France [a couple even moved to other countries] --- I was just, here. Couldn't even handle going to the Technical school, couldn't even get a job at goodwill..


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that two nights of tossing and turning has left me zombie like. IT suhucks. I'm so tired.


----------



## Piink

IC I've got a drink in my hand and my middle finger in the air. Why? 

'Cause I'm on a mission to make good things happen. I'm so sick of everything going wrong. I'm tired of sad moments and sad memories. I'm making changes, both physically and mentally. I want good memories that will make me laugh when I am 80. I NEED those memories.

I'll still be me. I'll always stay true to the ones I love. But, I've got a new outlook on life. If I want things to change, then I need to change them myself. Otherwise, I'll stay headed down this path of hurt that has been flooded with tears for oh so long. I don't want to be on that path anymore, I'm taking the high road from here on out. And I know there will be some bumpy spots, but I'll get over them. I need to get over them. And I will.


----------



## MRdobolina

i confess when im kinda down i watch Drive just to get depressed some more....


----------



## ODFFA

IC... My brother just blurted out the fact that I'm an FFA to his girlfriend. She's someone I get along with really well. I won't say we're close friends or anything like that, but I really like her and was nervous about her knowing. 

She's made comments about larger people before - men and women - that have really pissed me off and I never said anything. Today she said something about a BHM and bam! "My sister likes guys like that."

She was shocked, but I wasn't shy about it at all and just kept saying things like "Yup, that's right... Yes, chubby guys..." I just eventually got a "Really?! Oh, wow." But I'm happy. It feels so good to have stood my ground, been who I am without apology and still been friendly and open about it. There'll be no more crappy comments in front of me either, I don't think.


----------



## Fuzzy

When I don't know what to make for dinner.. I default to creole.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm so tired, I could just cry. 

I haven't slept good all week, and minus a couple days of decent sleep, that could easily be grouped as "In months". Anyway. I've spent the morning debating a nap, and finally just as I was about to lay down my friend texted me. I told her I was about to lay down but I wasn't sure because I didn't want to oversleep. She got mad at me, accused me of trying to bail on our plans, and now I'm going over to her place in a couple hours. 


All I want to do is sleep, I'm starting to hallucinate FFS.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that I have had opportunities to have sex more than once recently, but I can't bring myself to do it. I want to be in a relationship with someone...an actual relationship. Not one that is only a week old or something, but one that has been going on for some time and is a true blue tried and true relationship, and then I want to have sex. I guess as I've gotten older I've become more old fashioned, and I think that may have doomed me to never have sex again *sigh*


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am drunk. And high. And emotionally scarred from the events of tonight


----------



## Mathias

Over time, I've realized I've become more mature than some adults in my life who are twice or three times my age. Seriously, make sure your house is in order before you start lecturing me.


----------



## Pandasaur

CarlaSixx said:


> I am drunk. And high. And emotionally scarred from the events of tonight



=( I hope you are okay


----------



## HottiMegan

Medication induced sleepiness. I can't keep my eyes open! I've only been up for 3 hours too!


----------



## Oona

IC that all I want to do is cry.


----------



## Victoria08

IC that I kind of still get butterflies when I read those words.


----------



## Surlysomething

*hugs* all the way from Canada





Oona said:


> IC that all I want to do is cry.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> *hugs* all the way from Canada



Thanks, Doll. Yesterday sucked, but today is better (because I won't let it suck!)


----------



## CarlaSixx

Pandasaur said:


> =( I hope you are okay



My ex ruined my night having fun with friends. I think it's gonna take awhile to get over that.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am super impatient and can't stand waiting for things to arrive that i order online. IT's torture i tells ya! My eshakti dress hasn't shipped yet and i'm so anxious to wear it!


----------



## Linda

IC that I was holding on to so much pain because I was waiting for the answer to change into what I wanted it to. Not reality. Sometimes you have to let go in order to live life.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC some of the things that were stressful triggers aren't so stressful anymore. 

IAC I feel better since I met the boss' replacement.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I sometimes get an overwhelming sense of love for my boys when i think of them. I feel warm and loved when i think of them. I love them so much more than they can even comprehend.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I f*cked up pretty badly and have been riding my motorcycle on expired plates for TWO ENTIRE YEARS....and I realized this and HAVE to go the MVA to get new stickers...and IC I am fearful of what will happen *


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC after the heartbreak of last weekend, I've been fighting with myself over the idea of contacting my ex and trying to talk things out with him. It's killling me and no one knows about it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Today is pretty much the last "nice" day in my 10 day forecast, and that kind-of frustrates me. Even if I won't get to see my boyfriend this summer, It needs to hurry the fuck up >( I'm sick of a cold wet spring!


----------



## Piink

IC I'm not so fantastic at this single thing anymore. I haven't gone out once, and I keep making plans to do so, but when it comes down to the nitty gritty I get cold feet and call it off.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that lately I'm not sure how I feel with all this attention I am getting from males, I just hope they're not all the wrong kinds of attention.


----------



## Linda

IC that I tried to get his number at church this morning and instead he said I should call his mom and get her more involved. Really? I mean really? :doh:


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I kind of enjoyed mock-telling off a rather attractive friend today for writing in our library books.


----------



## ODFFA

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I kind of enjoyed mock-telling off a rather attractive friend today for writing in our library books.



Mock-telling off is sexy


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC that although I'm 23 years old, I love childrens programming. (Especially to sleep to)


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC that although I'm 23 years old, I love childrens programming. (Especially to sleep to)



I'm 34 and love it too  I love Adventure Time, Regular Show and Phineas and Ferb


----------



## Sweetie

IC I deactivated my online dating account. It's overwhelming to me. The thought of getting to know a new person right now just seems too hard. I think I'm going to just focus on me and enjoy all the awesome friends I have who give me more than enough love.


----------



## Linda

IC that today was amazing. My heart is exploding with gratitude and love.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am scared for my little kitty Auggie. He is acting weird today. Lethargic and sleeping a lot. He is normally a pretty hyper kitty. He didn't even chase the laser dot. He's affectionate when i come to him. I felt all over his body to see if anything hurt and he let me and just purred away. I hope he is gonna be ok. I love this guy so much.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am scared for my little kitty Auggie. He is acting weird today. Lethargic and sleeping a lot. He is normally a pretty hyper kitty. He didn't even chase the laser dot. He's affectionate when i come to him. I felt all over his body to see if anything hurt and he let me and just purred away. I hope he is gonna be ok. I love this guy so much.


How old is your cat? How big? Is the weather different today? [Rainy, etc]


----------



## spiritangel

IC I just saw a current pic of Amanda Bynes against one of her older pics and she looks like a wraith, it broke my heart a little because I always thought she was very talented and awesome. So sad to see another Hollywood starlet succomb to body dismorphia


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> How old is your cat? How big? Is the weather different today? [Rainy, etc]



He just turned 1 and yeah, the weather went from sunny and warm to wet and cold. I haven't seen him eat today and even turned down treats.. He's hiding right now. I'm worried but want to wait the day to see if he improves. (We don't have the funds to take him to the vet at the moment either)


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC I am going to bed with 2 hot guys named Qhuinn & Blay... aka I am reading a few pages of Lover at Last by JR Ward


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> He just turned 1 and yeah, the weather went from sunny and warm to wet and cold. I haven't seen him eat today and even turned down treats.. He's hiding right now. I'm worried but want to wait the day to see if he improves. (We don't have the funds to take him to the vet at the moment either)


Oh my  If he were older I'd suggest it sounds like Arthritis but either way if he's still feeling oogie I'd definitely try to see the vet when you can. I hope he'll be okay. ((Hugs))


----------



## AuntHen

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am scared for my little kitty Auggie. He is acting weird today. Lethargic and sleeping a lot. He is normally a pretty hyper kitty. He didn't even chase the laser dot. He's affectionate when i come to him. I felt all over his body to see if anything hurt and he let me and just purred away. I hope he is gonna be ok. I love this guy so much.



Megan, I would really suggest going to the vet. Growing up in the country with animals (and always cats and dogs around), it sounds like symptoms from eating something it shouldn't have... maybe some type of plant. When animals don't eat and hide they are usually sick (lethargy is also a red flag). I hope he gets better!


----------



## Pandasaur

My trip to NYC and Long Island is coming up. Im so nervous especially since I am socially awkward. Glad I will be there with friends. I honestly have never been to a northern state before. Excited but worried about the culture shock.


----------



## Piink

IC I want to learn to swing dance.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I have noticed I feel shame when I look up colleges near me or courses from the Technical School or when I consider taking an application for a job.

Just shame, overwhelming shame and embarrassment. I don't know why, and the logical part of me understands this is strange but I can't figure out why I feel that way! 

Example? I had a friend show up before she was supposed to and when she came into my room I closed all my courses tabs in a hurry, but if I was on my NSFW tumblr with tons of porn up I would've been comfortable as a kitten in the sun. >.O


----------



## WVMountainrear

I may have just paper cut my bare naked tit with the side of a bag of Mini Rolos...it was a total fat moment. LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh my  If he were older I'd suggest it sounds like Arthritis but either way if he's still feeling oogie I'd definitely try to see the vet when you can. I hope he'll be okay. ((Hugs))





fat9276 said:


> Megan, I would really suggest going to the vet. Growing up in the country with animals (and always cats and dogs around), it sounds like symptoms from eating something it shouldn't have... maybe some type of plant. When animals don't eat and hide they are usually sick (lethargy is also a red flag). I hope he gets better!



Took him to the vet, several hundred dollars worth of tests later, no answers. They gave us meds and that's it. So basically a waste of money and he's not better :really sad:


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that for the first time in a long time, I have a *HUGE *crush... this guy who sat next to me in 2/3 of my classes and I got to see everyday I went to school. He is a huge nerd and so so so cute... I don't have the nerve to figure out a way to really talk to him but at the same time I can't stop thinking about him. And school is coming to a close, I'm not going to get to see him maybe ever again but maybe next semester I hope I do...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I find any 'healthy lifestyle' program that uses weighing and measuring a person in private or in front of others especially when said people suffer a range of mental illnesses quite counter productive


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> IC I find any 'healthy lifestyle' program that uses weighing and measuring a person in private or in front of others especially when said people suffer a range of mental illnesses quite counter productive



I totally agree. The weights and measures should be by how you're improving in stamina and strength. That's how my martial arts instructor measures fitness. It's all on how I improve instead of what others are doing. (She's also a certified fitness trainer)


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> IC that for the first time in a long time, I have a *HUGE *crush... this guy who sat next to me in 2/3 of my classes and I got to see everyday I went to school. He is a huge nerd and so so so cute... I don't have the nerve to figure out a way to really talk to him but at the same time I can't stop thinking about him. And school is coming to a close, I'm not going to get to see him maybe ever again but maybe next semester I hope I do...



If he sat next to you in 2/3 of your classes....I'm thinking that isn't an accident! At the least why not ask him what classes he's in next year, see if it looks like you might have any together? And maybe finish up with "I really hope to see you around." Put those two together and hopefully he'll take that as a green light to talk to you more when you do see each other again (or if he's really bold, he'll even find an excuse to see you). Good luck with the crush!


----------



## AuntHen

HottiMegan said:


> Took him to the vet, several hundred dollars worth of tests later, no answers. They gave us meds and that's it. So basically a waste of money and he's not better :really sad:




Megan, did they rule out distemper??... the symptoms match and it is a common occurrence in kittens. Is it possible he missed one or some of the vaccinations for it? I find it strange that they found nothing...

I am very sorry


----------



## HottiMegan

fat9276 said:


> Megan, did they rule out distemper??... the symptoms match and it is a common occurrence in kittens. Is it possible he missed one or some of the vaccinations for it? I find it strange that they found nothing...
> 
> I am very sorry




They didn't mention it. He wasn't running a fever or have diarrhea. He's not even vomiting even though he's drinking. He was supposed to be all vaccinated up when we got him, according to the rescue organization. He's an indoor only cat and we have no house plants for him to eat. So this is a mystery.


----------



## Mishty

I confess,when things go well,I get nervous. 
My parents just bought the most amazing home that's totally suited for us,my family is getting along on an epic scale,and I've been sober more than drunk for going on two months....but I'm just waiting for things to get bad,always waiting for something to go terribly wrong. I was never like this five years ago....


----------



## HottiMegan

Auggie has eaten a little and is drinking. He's meowing again and giving affection. It's a big improvement over yesterday. So I hope the shot of meds yesterday helped. We have like 20 days of meds to give him at home too.


----------



## Surlysomething

*big hugs*

Breathe. Breathe.

You're doing great, embrace it.



Mishty said:


> I confess,when things go well,I get nervous.
> My parents just bought the most amazing home that's totally suited for us,my family is getting along on an epic scale,and I've been sober more than drunk for going on two months....but I'm just waiting for things to get bad,always waiting for something to go terribly wrong. I was never like this five years ago....


----------



## Linda

Mishty said:


> I confess,when things go well,I get nervous.
> My parents just bought the most amazing home that's totally suited for us,my family is getting along on an epic scale,and I've been sober more than drunk for going on two months....but I'm just waiting for things to get bad,always waiting for something to go terribly wrong. I was never like this five years ago....





Hold on to the positives they are the things that will pull you forward. Bad things happen, but don't wait for them and let them devistate you. Focus on your strength and be confident that wne they happen you will waltz through them and be able to handle them. ((hugs))


----------



## Lovelyone

Ic that it gave me a huge tickle to hear my great niece say, "Why does the Road Runner tease that wolf guy like that? The Road Runner is so sneaky and tricky. I hope that wolf catches him."


----------



## HottiMegan

Update on Auggie. The meds are working. He's almost back to normal. Eating and drinking and even some light play. He's giving us big love today too. I think he appreciated our comforting him. Now if only i could get the other cat to give Auggie first dibs on the food!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> Update on Auggie. The meds are working. He's almost back to normal. Eating and drinking and even some light play. He's giving us big love today too. I think he appreciated our comforting him. Now if only i could get the other cat to give Auggie first dibs on the food!


That's great to hear!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I think your scraping the bottom of the barrel of things to harass me about, so maybe you should just crawl back under your rock and stop bothering.....


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC It's nice to finally feel like people genuinely want to be around me. But it still sucks that they get jealous of each other when I hang out with one but not the other. I wish they could get along, but it's just not going to happen  

Still, though... On a grander scale, I think it's nice to be wanted and needed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm a terrible friend..


----------



## spiritangel

IC Life is to short for such dramas


----------



## Pandasaur

IC I hate men...but then I remember I love them and want to hump them....and then someone says something shitty to me on a dating website or in person and I go back to hating them...

Currently I love them...
Mind you yes I know all men are not the same, but I'm emotionally immature, overly dramatic and tend to unfairly blame the whole gender


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm spending next weekend with my mother instead of tomorrow, and I'm not really excited because I'm also getting my hair cut next week and I'm doing something bold that I know I'm going to enjoy but I know she'll think is ugly/stupid.. and I know I'm going to have to hear about it all weekend.


----------



## spiritangel

IC It is nice to know my Mum thinks the same way I do.


----------



## Surlysomething

My sisters are narcissistic bitches. They're lucky I love them or they wouldn't be in my life at all.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that while I am glad others have and cherish their mothers on this day, I do not get any joy in Mother's Day. My Mom chose to make it null and void long ago


----------



## spiritangel

fat9276 said:


> IC that while I am glad others have and cherish their mothers on this day, I do not get any joy in Mother's Day. My Mom chose to make it null and void long ago



Lots of squishy hugs that is the same way I feel about fathers day, I am lucky though I got rejected by not one but 3 fathers not many people can say that (my Dad who raised me, the guy who was convinced he was my birth father, and the one on my birth certificate)

It is hard but instead of focusing on that relationship perhaps honour someone who has been a Mother figure to you instead?


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I think i mighta broke my foot. I don't want to go to a doctor and am keeping my fingers crossed that it was just a tendon thing.. If it's not improved by Tuesday, i'll go get it looked at.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I wish amongst the Muggles I had a real wizard friend who could obliterate at least part of my memory for today.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having one of those "I really hate myself" kind of days.


----------



## Surlysomething

I've had quite a few of those days, Megan..i'm so feeling this.

Hugs. This too shall pass.






HottiMegan said:


> I'm having one of those "I really hate myself" kind of days.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> I've had quite a few of those days, Megan..i'm so feeling this.
> 
> Hugs. This too shall pass.



I'm much better today. I think the chronic pain I've had with my two recent injuries really brings me down. I sprained my back and recovered from that only to hurt my foot shortly after. I am bored to tears being relegated to sitting around because it hurts to walk. It's improving, so i think it's a sprain, not a break. I slept for 12 hours last night. It seemed to help me. I'm going to go to bed early again tonight.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sleep is a good drug, for sure.

Glad today is better!




HottiMegan said:


> I'm much better today. I think the chronic pain I've had with my two recent injuries really brings me down. I sprained my back and recovered from that only to hurt my foot shortly after. I am bored to tears being relegated to sitting around because it hurts to walk. It's improving, so i think it's a sprain, not a break. I slept for 12 hours last night. It seemed to help me. I'm going to go to bed early again tonight.


----------



## snuggletiger

Maybe Auggie is feeling the warm weather . 
IC I love Sesame Street and hate its been dumbed down .
IAC I wish I was at the ballgame then work


----------



## NYCGabriel

snuggletiger said:


> IC I love Sesame Street and hate its been dumbed down



ugh. tell me about it.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I am truly looking forward to celebrating my great nieces birthday tonight...not only for the cake but also because is she doesn't stop bothering me about it, I might kill her. (J/K)


----------



## spiritangel

IC even though I made a trip to the asain grocers so I could, and I have to cause there isnt another option I really dont feel like cooking tonight


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I am so happy I am done with school for 3 months. IC that I am also very excited to be going up to Chicago in July. Woot woot!


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that I'm really hyper and excited! It has taken me by surprise but I seem to be falling in love with a work friend. We spent all afternoon together with some visitors then spent the next hour randomly sharing stuff about our lives. I really hope something comes of this (preferably before my recent giggliness gets me in trouble! The best thing is we've known each other for years. I've never been so keen to go to work!!! Sigh......


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I wish my oven had a time speed up function to make my pizza bake faster. It's torture with a hungry belly and nothing to stuff in it!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I had an awkward moment with my gynecologist today (not as bad as where your mind automatically went, by the way). She's closing her practice and moving at the end of next month, so this is the last appointment I will have with her. She sent out letters last month notifying all of her patients and included forms for transfer of patient records to new physicians. As we were concluding my appointment, she asked me if I had received the letter, and I told her that I had. And then there was this uncomfortable silence for a moment when neither of us knew what to say. After a few seconds, I just said something like, "I wish you luck in your move" and as she handed me my prescription, I thanked her. What do you say to your gynecologist when you part ways?? "Thank you for peering fearlessly into my snatch for the last eight years?" And what was she thinking of saying to me in that moment? Even "thanks for your business" sounds awkward. Anyway...

Then I went to the DMV. Because apparently I wanted to be violated both literally and figuratively today. I don't know why I didn't throw in a dentist appointment and apply for a mortgage loan to round out the day...


----------



## danielson123

I'm now know that I am definitely the annoying little shit I always worried I was being.

So time to change that I guess.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My friends think it's funny that I was/am supposed to go on a boat tomorrow with 6 male strippers to attend a benefit show. 

I don't think I'm going. 

The part they find funny is that most straight women would kill for that chance. And there I am... Not wanting to make eye contact and not finding the strippers all that attractive. 

Leave it to me to be the odd one out in my group of friends.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I don't have the time or patience for your "punishing" beezatchiness! Go take it out on someone else or project it where it should truly go. Not on me!  :/


----------



## spiritangel

CarlaSixx said:


> My friends think it's funny that I was/am supposed to go on a boat tomorrow with 6 male strippers to attend a benefit show.
> 
> I don't think I'm going.
> 
> The part they find funny is that most straight women would kill for that chance. And there I am... Not wanting to make eye contact and not finding the strippers all that attractive.
> 
> Leave it to me to be the odd one out in my group of friends.




I sometimes wonder if its my lack of getting drunk or if I am wired weirdly but I do not find strippers attractive or enjoy watching them. I once won tickets to the Sydney Hot Shots because my boss who was a Radio DJ was having trouble getting people to call in and so giving the tickets away wasn't happening the way it should (of course it just takes one to get the ball rolling) soo I sent my sis with her bestie and babysat my niece.

I actually spent almost a week at Sexpo in the psychic area (no idea if they still have it) and my seat was in the corner of the booth with a great view of the strippers had I been facing that way, needless to say every hour when they did a routine my table would be crowded around, I diddnt even bother turning just not my thing, was funny to see all the other women go nuts though.

Nothing like watching a fully decked out hippie chick loosing it over some half naked guy, I know a few of them came for readings, I think I read for one of them shrugs 

I think in all honesty its ok not to be into it. Just as its ok to enjoy it. We are all different


----------



## penguin

I find male strip shows laughable. I just can't take them seriously. I like watching the women strip, when they do it well. It's an art form when done right.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My boss/friend used to own a male strip joint. He brought them back for a good cause, but the worst part of it all, to me, is that these are full frontal strippers. They don't even stay in speedos or anything. All exposed.

And I just... find it weird. And a little wrong. Lol.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I had a terrific day with my 6 year old niece and she made me laugh many times today, but it was when she said, "When I grow up will I be able to still come visit you, Aunt Terri? When I get married I want my kids to be able to play with you, too. " that I felt the happiest.


----------



## Pandasaur

I can't stop watching MY BIG FAT DIARY. I have watched the whole series twice...Its like the story of my life as a fat teenager...except I didn't have as many hot guys to hang out with that had accents...

I need to watch it again now...I'm going to die if they dont release the 2nd season soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ic I Want Big Storms. Grrr.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I wan to crawl back in bed be in the fetal position until i feel better. Alex has other plans though ;(


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that falling in love is making it impossible to concentrate. And making me act slightly crazy. Feeling like a teenager while also trying to appear like a sensible professional at work is REALLY bizarre. My crush walking past behind my boss today, catching my eye and smiling during my monthly review meeting which caused no end of distraction. Tomorrow we have to have a meeting and talk about work things, when all I can do is think about how much I'd like him to kiss me... My sensible side is fighting a losing battle right now.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am entering my first real art competition and it terrifies me. I have always considered myself more of a crafter and I hate the thought of my work being judged and found lacking. Its part of the reason I stopped entering bear competitions its just so nervewracking and heartbreaking when you get marked down for stupid things (like an uneven nose that is cloud shaped erm clouds are uneven), but my entries go in tomorrow eeeeek.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm starting to avoid spending time with my mother because everytime I see her, I get "OMG YOUR FAT SO YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED" crap. She brought up my weight 7 times in the 2.5 days I was there.  Including this awesome discussion [in the store] 

Her: "I don't know why you do such weird things with your hair, it's not like you don't attract enough attention being as big as you are" 

Me: "What's wrong with me? I don't care."

Her: "You'll care when you're 30 and immobile, would it kill you to get off the computer, move your ass and go for a walk once in a while?" 

Me: "I go for walks with the girls 1-3 times a week when we go to the parks and walk the trails" 

To which she held her hand up to me my face and said "Whatever megan, you're gonna do what you're gonna do." 



...I hate not spending time with her though.. I just wish she could let it go. I mean, if degrading me thus-far hasn't done anything besides hurt/make me gain weight, why does she keep doing it? I was literally pulling my hair out, because when it comes to my weight it's like talking to my 10 year old brother. Actually, he listens better. I'd also like to note, my mother is bigger too, always has been... Which makes it worse to me. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm starting to avoid spending time with my mother because everytime I see her, I get "OMG YOUR FAT SO YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED" crap. She brought up my weight 7 times in the 2.5 days I was there.  Including this awesome discussion [in the store]
> 
> Her: "I don't know why you do such weird things with your hair, it's not like you don't attract enough attention being as big as you are"
> 
> Me: "What's wrong with me? I don't care."
> 
> Her: "You'll care when you're 30 and immobile, would it kill you to get off the computer, move your ass and go for a walk once in a while?"
> 
> Me: "I go for walks with the girls 1-3 times a week when we go to the parks and walk the trails"
> 
> To which she held her hand up to me my face and said "Whatever megan, you're gonna do what you're gonna do."
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hate not spending time with her though.. I just wish she could let it go. I mean, if degrading me thus-far hasn't done anything besides hurt/make me gain weight, why does she keep doing it? I was literally pulling my hair out, because when it comes to my weight it's like talking to my 10 year old brother. Actually, he listens better. I'd also like to note, my mother is bigger too, always has been... Which makes it worse to me. I just don't know what to do.



You just took me straight back to my teen years even though i walked home from school loads and was pretty active baring doing an actual sport (my co ordination sux)

Lots of Hugs you have two choices here less contact

or to realise she is human, she cares even if she shows it in the worst way possible, and that she is always gonna do that.

Hell its taken me 20 years to educate my Mother, who actually understands now I have health issues, my weight is also genetic I am watching my sister get bigger as well. 

The pressure to loose weight always sends me running for the junk food far more than anything else. Because I dont like feeling backed into a corner.

It took a lot of very open and very honest and very same old same old conversations for my Mother to even remotely get it or at least to realise we were never going to meet in the Middle on this subject.

I think it was hard for her when I got bigger as a teen being adopted I never remotely looked like her (she has part islander blood and is short and tan with dark hair and I was always a blue eyed blonde growing up). So it was obvious I was not her biological child, plus she had her own issues I did not know about while I was growing up.

You know what you do, I know you lead a pretty active healthy life, your helping to raise your brother, I have noticed you cooking more and more nutritious healthy stuff. 

Maybe limit the contact a bit, but also remember she is a human being doing the best she can and who is brainwashed and bamboozled like most people by what she is watching and hearing which is a lot of fat bashing.

Hugs neither path is easy btw. Also talk to her about Health at Any Size because that often has the effect of oh I diddnt know you could be big and healthy and I think HAES has a great message.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm starting to avoid spending time with my mother because everytime I see her, I get "OMG YOUR FAT SO YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED" crap. She brought up my weight 7 times in the 2.5 days I was there.  Including this awesome discussion [in the store]
> 
> Her: "I don't know why you do such weird things with your hair, it's not like you don't attract enough attention being as big as you are"
> 
> Me: "What's wrong with me? I don't care."
> 
> Her: "You'll care when you're 30 and immobile, would it kill you to get off the computer, move your ass and go for a walk once in a while?"
> 
> Me: "I go for walks with the girls 1-3 times a week when we go to the parks and walk the trails"
> 
> To which she held her hand up to me my face and said "Whatever megan, you're gonna do what you're gonna do."
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hate not spending time with her though.. I just wish she could let it go. I mean, if degrading me thus-far hasn't done anything besides hurt/make me gain weight, why does she keep doing it? I was literally pulling my hair out, because when it comes to my weight it's like talking to my 10 year old brother. Actually, he listens better. I'd also like to note, my mother is bigger too, always has been... Which makes it worse to me. I just don't know what to do.



My mom has been harping on my weight for as long as I can remember. I always dread that "talk" when she visits. She always waits until we're in the car, alone. I always end up sobbing in my room as soon as possible. I know she means well but i pretty much blame her for my unhealthy relationship with food because i went on my first diet at 6. As a result, i hate myself for every bite of food i take. The hate compounds and makes me want to turn to the junkfood or sweets. It's a vicious cycle.

On the other hand, i love her so much and he's my support when i can't go to my husband. I always stress out like crazy when my folks visit. 


It doesn't end.. I'm sorry you have to go through it too. {{hugs}}


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thank you both.. It's sad to hear it doesn't change. She's never been one to go to for an emotionally decent time, but I want to spend time with her nonetheless so I guess I will just have to learn to tune it out and not waste my breath debating her on the subject. ><;


----------



## Linda

IC that I am at peace with this whole thing.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I got pretty shit-faced hammered today. I sobered up in a damned hurry when I held up my hand to stop my even drunker sister from jumping on me and popped my thumb out of socket.


----------



## Tad

CarlaSixx said:


> My friends think it's funny that I was/am supposed to go on a boat tomorrow with 6 male strippers to attend a benefit show.
> 
> I don't think I'm going.
> 
> The part they find funny is that most straight women would kill for that chance. And there I am... Not wanting to make eye contact and not finding the strippers all that attractive.
> 
> Leave it to me to be the odd one out in my group of friends.



I hear ya. Friends have hauled me off to strip clubs multiple times but I've yet to find anything appealing about it (and once got ejected for falling asleep....). I'd guess that appreciation for stripping is perhaps even less pervasive amongst women? (or maybe I'm just listening to stereotypes too much)


----------



## Saoirse

I love strippers haha


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm nervous yet excited for tomorrow.

Tomorrow is the drag show. We've been working overtime for this. Hopefully it goes off without a hitch. It's a benefit show, and the tickets are sort of pricey. I know a lot of my friends backed down from coming to the show simply because of the price, but it's for a good cause, anyway.

I've got so much to do tomorrow, so I'm hoping everything turns out okay by nightfall.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I HATE. HATE HATE earthquakes. I was in the big 89 quake and it scarred me for life. It was not a good experience having the adult i was with freak out like crazy. So every quake since then, (and unlike the movies, they're not that frequent) i get all scared and shaky. We live in the mountains.. we're not supposed to have quakes here. They're so infrequent that our insurance lady said we don't need to spring for earthquake insurance.. Well we just felt a 5.9 quake. Now i'm all freaked again.


----------



## Dromond

My 49th birthday is less than a month away. I confess I never expected to live this long.


----------



## Oona

IC I'm trying my best not to be a cynical, raging b*tch, but I'm failing miserably.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC things are looking up for summer, but now I'm struggling with myself not to let myself get excited since things are 100% set in stone.


----------



## Fuzzy

I still haven't found the leak in my sprinkler system. I know approximately where it is (under the hot tub), but I can't get to it, so I'm trying to locate the line supplying it so I can cap it, and run a new line. 

I knew there was a reason against having so many trees.. their roots are everywhere.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

IC I want it all.

I don't see it happening though


----------



## spiritangel

IC Yes you confuse me but if we have to have the no Im not flirting with you conversation one more time I may well just ignore you for a while. I think we both have the message on that score loud and clear JUST FRIENDS


----------



## Linda

IC that I love the smell of PineSol. (It's cleaning day)


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am really lonely.


----------



## Dromond

CaAggieGirl said:


> IC I want it all.



I confess reading this gave me an earworm. "I Want It All," by Queen.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Dromond said:


> I confess reading this gave me an earworm. "I Want It All," by Queen.



At least it's a good song...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am really lonely.



(((((((((((((((((((((Megan)))))))))))))))))))  I'm sorry you're lonely!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I saw that the Outback now has cake pops, so I had to try all 3. They're pretty good!


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> (((((((((((((((((((((Megan)))))))))))))))))))  I'm sorry you're lonely!



Thanks.. It sometimes just hits me that the only real life friend i have is my husband.


----------



## largenlovely

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks.. It sometimes just hits me that the only real life friend i have is my husband.



If u ever wanna chit chat feel free to message me. Even if it's just to bitch about something lol. I will bitch right along with ya lol *hugs*


----------



## Oona

IC that I'm rather pissed that my anxiety reared its ugly head today right when I was trying to be productive.


----------



## Morganer

IC that coming into a big wad of money feels GREAT!!!


----------



## Morganer

Oona said:


> IC that I'm rather pissed that my anxiety reared its ugly head today right when I was trying to be productive.



Oona, that happens to me a lot, too. It comes in "flashes," usually. I tell myself its not real, wait, then try to refocus.


----------



## Oona

Morganer said:


> Oona, that happens to me a lot, too. It comes in "flashes," usually. I tell myself its not real, wait, then try to refocus.



I was in my car, outside the gym, and started hyperventalating & shaking. I had to convince myself I wasn't going in just to calm down enough to drive home. 

Its my own fault. I went into hermit mode yesterday (didn't leave the house and didn't talk to anyone). Apparently I need to keep contact with people to stay functional.


----------



## ODFFA

You know when you're in bed and really feeling unwell in whatever way, it suddenly just happens that you find a position for your body that brings relief from whatever the ill feeling is? And when you stay like that for long enough you're *almost convinced that you could be out of bed like a shot in no time and never feel ill again; but you know that, in actual fact, if you move an inch your body will hate you forever?

Well, my phone and I are positioned ideally right now and will remain in this position indefinitely. And I'm imagining being the recipient of some wonderful, soft cuddles.

(Make useless post for the day......check. I'm still so efficient.)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I can't stop day-dreaming about if my boyfriend gets to visit this summer. Logically I know that I'm just setting myself up to be crushed if it turns out he can't make it, I _know_ this, so why can't I stop? It's so bad I'll daydream so much I actually fall asleep.. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> I saw that the Outback now has cake pops, so I had to try all 3. They're pretty good!



I tried Starbucks salted caramel cake pop today and nearly DIED of happiness. They are AMAZING. *drooling smiley*


----------



## thatpumpkin

IC I'm not exited for this summer. It's just going to drag on I know it.


----------



## Lovelyone

I woke up happy today.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I feel lazy


----------



## Oona

IC it felt amazing to tell him off.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am so bored.. and i think i mighta fried my hair


----------



## Oona

IC I find it pretty effed up when someone can compliment you and make you cry in the same breath.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to my family. haha




Oona said:


> IC I find it pretty effed up when someone can compliment you and make you cry in the same breath.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to my family. haha



If it was family, I could handle it. But it was the guy I was seeing. (Was being the key word)


----------



## AuntHen

IC the best thing to do when someone throws a temper tantrum is to ignore them and walk away.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I am tired of the internet, but too bored to let it go.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Poor choice of words as a result of misinterpreting what someone has said is annoying.

Giving the distinct impression you're frantically backtracking on those words is even worse.


----------



## Saoirse

Ic im going to fill out a job app for a full-time position at a local (and pretty well- known) "natural healing center". According to my two friends that already work there, they are in desperate need in housekeeping. I really only wanted part-time so i could still work at my current job, but this position is full-time and includes benefits and paid time off, things I'll never have at my current job. And i'll be making more money!

I hope i get this job- but im scared to talk to my current boss about it. I KNOW she will be super supportive and understanding Throughout the decade Ive been there, my boss and I have watched coworkers my age move up an on. She always says I need to do whats best for ME. But I know how hard it will be for her,should i leave. Ill be leaving her with a bather/brusher who is retirement age, has physical health problems and memory loss and a new groomer who is taking a while to get into the swing of things.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Today is the second day in a row I've gone to bed at 5am and woken up at 7am.. ugh, are you kidding me? I know it's because I'm a mixture of worried and excited about how the next 2 months are going to go.. but go'damn, body. CHILLAX.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm getting ready for a much needed and looong overdue night out. I realllly want to just kick back and enjoy it, but my stomach is in so many knots right now and my mind is on some other important things. 

I know it's going to be hard, mind, but please TRY to be present and not make me look like a fish out of water gasping for oxygen! I would seriously appreciate that.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Saoirse said:


> Ic im going to fill out a job app for a full-time position at a local (and pretty well- known) "natural healing center". According to my two friends that already work there, they are in desperate need in housekeeping. I really only wanted part-time so i could still work at my current job, but this position is full-time and includes benefits and paid time off, things I'll never have at my current job. And i'll be making more money!
> 
> I hope i get this job- but im scared to talk to my current boss about it. I KNOW she will be super supportive and understanding Throughout the decade Ive been there, my boss and I have watched coworkers my age move up an on. She always says I need to do whats best for ME. But I know how hard it will be for her,should i leave. Ill be leaving her with a bather/brusher who is retirement age, has physical health problems and memory loss and a new groomer who is taking a while to get into the swing of things.



Don't stress about it, DO what's best for you. (DO, of course, give 2 weeks' notice so as not to be a complete dick about it as well = P)


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I don't miss those confusing conversations. You could never make up your mind.


----------



## Saoirse

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Don't stress about it, DO what's best for you. (DO, of course, give 2 weeks' notice so as not to be a complete dick about it as well = P)



Oh I've already told her that I applied. She was very happy for me and said a change would be great for me (she's like another mom to me, we're pretty tight. She knows about the shit that's been gettin me down with my actual family). She also said she'll never find someone to fill my shoes!

OMG I want this new job soooooo bad!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

IC that I finally found the Tee and it wasn't under the deck!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I wish there was someone here to make me breakfast in bed this morning...I could deal with being spoiled a little today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am very emotional lately and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I rather liked being referred to as a little pixie by my BHM crush...


----------



## Linda

IC that patience is hard for me in some ways. I am much better than I used to be, that is for sure. But I have to conciously talk to myself about it.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I used to smoke on and off throughout my 20's and haven't touched a cig in years but whenever I see it in a movie or on TV, etc. I want one sooooo badly!! It's never ceases to look absolutely delicious!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I had a rather awesome day and am really enjoying the Hay House World Summit, though not sure my net is


----------



## Oona

spiritangel said:


> IC I had a rather awesome day and am really enjoying the Hay House World Summit, though not sure my net is



I am so thrilled to hear that someone on here is enjoying the World Summit. My dad is the IT guy for Hay House. Louise Hay is a wonderful woman! (surprisingly technologically handicapped, though lol)


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I don't know what Hay House is, although I know who John Hay was.
IAC I feel like sleeping more.


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> IC that I used to smoke on and off throughout my 20's and haven't touched a cig in years but whenever I see it in a movie or on TV, etc. I want one sooooo badly!! It's never ceases to look absolutely delicious!!!!



I know, right?! Although on the odd occasion that I have given in and pinched a drag off a friend, it's never as good as I remember/imagine it's going to be. Just as well.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I really, really wish there were a way to say "I know I missed/fucked up my chance with you, but I do still think you're awesome and hope for another shot" without it sounding as pathetic as it is.


----------



## spiritangel

Oona said:


> I am so thrilled to hear that someone on here is enjoying the World Summit. My dad is the IT guy for Hay House. Louise Hay is a wonderful woman! (surprisingly technologically handicapped, though lol)



 is he the one that had day two linked to all the day 3 stuff lol (seriously that happened) thats awesome you Lucky girl Oona you must get to meet some of the people I admire most I tend not to want to meet rock stars just self help gurus


----------



## Oona

spiritangel said:


> is he the one that had day two linked to all the day 3 stuff lol (seriously that happened) thats awesome you Lucky girl Oona you must get to meet some of the people I admire most I tend not to want to meet rock stars just self help gurus



Lol I have no idea if he posted links. I just know I love the company he works for. 

And yes, I've met some amazing people (on a cruise, even!)


----------



## spiritangel

Oona said:


> Lol I have no idea if he posted links. I just know I love the company he works for.
> 
> And yes, I've met some amazing people (on a cruise, even!)



colour me envious you have got to go on one of the cruises  how awesome for you.

Well I have met Wayne Dyer, and spoken to Dr John Di Martini a few times on the phone some years ago  its always awesome to meet such amazing people the energy is just phenomanal


----------



## Oona

IC I never thought running could bring such clarity and calm.


----------



## Sweetie

IC I am actually starting to ENJOY this dating/seeking thing.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that my niece and her kids woke me up WAY early by making a lot of noise. They made all this noise, woke everyone up and then left. I am pissed right now.


----------



## Morganer

IC, I defended a woman from assault last night.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I am completely in love with a work friend and it is driving me mad not knowing if he is just being friendly as always or something more or if he even knows my feelings have changed....


----------



## Dromond

IC that even though I'm normally pretty level headed, I can completely lose my s__t if something pushes my buttons right.


----------



## penguin

IC I has a sad. Stress, anxiety, uncertainty. Bah. Begone.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC It's only 8:30 and i could totally go to bed. I'm whooped!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I hate men i have known off/on for years via DIMS...that pose on here as SINGLE [email protected]#$%^&*(......but ain't*


----------



## Oona

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I hate men i have known off/on for years via DIMS...that pose on here as SINGLE [email protected]#$%^&*(......but ain't*



This is definitely a pet peeve of mine as well...


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i'm a bad mom cuz i'm kinda happy my eldest is sick. Not happy he's sick but happy we have an excuse NOT to drive 200+ miles for a birthday party.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm going to get a kitten!!!!! [once they're ready to be adopted] 

My friends parents cat is going to have kittens any day now, and my dad said once they're ready to be adopted I can get one!! I'm so happy! I'm so excited that I'm already trying to pick names out based on colors


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm so used to seeing my friends everyday. Now they've moved away and I fell lonely and lost


----------



## BBWbonnie

I'm think I might eat all of my lindt choclate balls even though I know my niece wants them


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am heartbroken that SMASH got cancelled the 2nd season was amazing and it is so hard to find non cop shows to watch, that are griping and musical I am so bummed as I really enjoyed watching the show and its one of the few that I watch every repeat I can of.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC its hard trying to sweep a certain lady off her feet. My big mouth and past history of obnoxiousness doesn't make it easy


----------



## Sasquatch!

I thought sunshine would make things easier.


----------



## Saoirse

Eerrrrrrggggg I made a promise to myself and I was doing great, but temptation reared its handsome, totally attractive, charming, sexy head and I fell for it. And now I sit by myself to wonder... why it's really THAT worth it? My physical being is like HELL YEA! My mental being says I'm an idiot and my emotional being is once again tormented. Doesn't help that the woman I met with earlier today was all gung-ho about playing matchmaker.


----------



## Fuzzy

It would appear.. er.. feel.. that I won the battle of the evaporative cooler for Summer 2013. That thing is going to be the death of me.


----------



## Pandasaur

Its starting to piss me off seeing only messages from people that are 2000+ miles away. You're in freaking Canada..there's not much you can do for me there sir.

Experiences from my youth have turned me against long distance relationships completely


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am happy that we can't take our trip to the bay area. My eldest isn't all better yet. So we get to relax at home this weekend. I like veggie weekends


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I've been rather pissed off lately that my electronic cigarette guy has left my messages to him unanswered. I ended up going on a frantic search to find other people that are reliable and somewhat local that offer basically the same stuff he had. 

Well... when I've finally found a few others, I get news about my supplier. He's been in jail since April. That's why he isn't answering personal account messages. I'd have to go to the brick and mortar location to see if they have what I want. UGH. I hate going to that end of town. Especially alone.


----------



## CleverBomb

Fuzzy said:


> It would appear.. er.. feel.. that I won the battle of the evaporative cooler for Summer 2013. That thing is going to be the death of me.


They're a hassle, but far cheaper (and in many ways more pleasant) than ordinary air conditioning, in the regions where they're capable of working.


----------



## CleverBomb

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I've been rather pissed off lately that my electronic cigarette guy has left my messages to him unanswered. I ended up going on a frantic search to find other people that are reliable and somewhat local that offer basically the same stuff he had.
> 
> Well... when I've finally found a few others, I get news about my supplier. He's been in jail since April. That's why he isn't answering personal account messages. I'd have to go to the brick and mortar location to see if they have what I want. UGH. I hate going to that end of town. Especially alone.


Are there other vendors in less-unsavoury parts of town?


----------



## snuggletiger

IC my mind has been running into over drive the last 3 weeks over everything that I just need a weekend or week to just veg out and really meditate and figure stuff out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I really truly miss being small enough to ride a bike. I am terrified to learn how to drive, but with my bike I used to ride 20+ miles in a day, just because it was so much fun! I could visit friends 15 miles away whenever I wanted to! ... I haven't been on a bike since I was probably 15? 16?.. always too big, always made the tires go flat..


----------



## CarlaSixx

CleverBomb said:


> Are there other vendors in less-unsavoury parts of town?



A good friend ended up taking me there and going in with me. Was very helpful. I now have a new e cig kit and the best flavours I've ever had for it. 



-----

IC I think I'm strange for thinking arrogance is attractive. Mind you, I think arrogance, confidence, and cockiness are three extremely different things. 
Cockiness, to me, is being a skill-less douchebag. 
Confidence is being positive about what you've got.
And arrogance is being well-skilled and using it to your advantage when people try to break you.

Like... If you've watched Sherlock Holmes with RDJ... Sherlock is arrogant. And it's pretty hot.

All the guys in my city are cocky douchebags. 
UGH!


----------



## ODFFA

Ok, perpetual lump in my throat....not cool anymore.

Some privacy to cry physical tears IRL, just a bit, just to get it out.....yes please thank you.


----------



## Tad

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I really truly miss being small enough to ride a bike. I am terrified to learn how to drive, but with my bike I used to ride 20+ miles in a day, just because it was so much fun! I could visit friends 15 miles away whenever I wanted to! ... I haven't been on a bike since I was probably 15? 16?.. always too big, always made the tires go flat..



I don't know how big you are, but I KNOW there have been people around here discussing biking with weights at least up around 300 pounds (possibly higher, I don't remember for sure). Money for a bike that can take those weights could be more of a problem, I do admit that cheap bikes may have problems.

The other issues of course are how big your thighs are (so are they going to be rubbing against the seat post all of the time), and do you have the strength to handle whatever degree of hills you have to cope with in your area. (but bike type shorts can help minimize the first problem, and some high ratio gears the second).

But, if you think about it, tandem bikes are designed to take two full sized adults, so it is entirely possible to make bike tires that can support that weight, so there is no question that there are wheels & tires that would carry you with ease, it is just more finding a good store that can hook you up with the right bike, and then dealing with what the cost is.


----------



## Oona

IC my apparent lack of social skills was made all too obvious in the last couple days. Either I need to avoid the human race so I don't offend/piss off anyone else, or I need to avoid people who are on their rags (men and women alike).


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tad said:


> I don't know how big you are, but I KNOW there have been people around here discussing biking with weights at least up around 300 pounds (possibly higher, I don't remember for sure). Money for a bike that can take those weights could be more of a problem, I do admit that cheap bikes may have problems.
> 
> The other issues of course are how big your thighs are (so are they going to be rubbing against the seat post all of the time), and do you have the strength to handle whatever degree of hills you have to cope with in your area. (but bike type shorts can help minimize the first problem, and some high ratio gears the second).
> 
> But, if you think about it, tandem bikes are designed to take two full sized adults, so it is entirely possible to make bike tires that can support that weight, so there is no question that there are wheels & tires that would carry you with ease, it is just more finding a good store that can hook you up with the right bike, and then dealing with what the cost is.


I'm around 350 and just bought my first bike in almost 10 years. I can ride it with total ease. It is a pedal assist, but I hardly use that option. Greatest investment I've made. 
I had to go to a specialty bike shop for mine, but I've got a lifetime warranty on it if it happens to bust because of my weight.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tad said:


> I don't know how big you are, but I KNOW there have been people around here discussing biking with weights at least up around 300 pounds (possibly higher, I don't remember for sure). Money for a bike that can take those weights could be more of a problem, I do admit that cheap bikes may have problems.
> 
> The other issues of course are how big your thighs are (so are they going to be rubbing against the seat post all of the time), and do you have the strength to handle whatever degree of hills you have to cope with in your area. (but bike type shorts can help minimize the first problem, and some high ratio gears the second).
> 
> But, if you think about it, tandem bikes are designed to take two full sized adults, so it is entirely possible to make bike tires that can support that weight, so there is no question that there are wheels & tires that would carry you with ease, it is just more finding a good store that can hook you up with the right bike, and then dealing with what the cost is.


Ahh, I knew about the bikes that can handle up to 300lb, my weight usually varies between 370 and 390, so I sort of figured bike-riding was a no-go for someone that heavy. It's good to know there may be hope for me yet, lol!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oona said:


> IC my apparent lack of social skills was made all too obvious in the last couple days. Either I need to avoid the human race so I don't offend/piss off anyone else, or I need to avoid people who are on their rags (men and women alike).



Oona you really are a terrible person. NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG


----------



## Oona

Sasquatch! said:


> Oona you really are a terrible person. NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG



Holy Hell I know, right? FFS I just need to stop NAGGING and be a better person. Because everything I do for everyone is just NOT enough already.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oona said:


> Holy Hell I know, right? FFS I just need to stop NAGGING and be a better person. Because everything I do for everyone is just NOT enough already.



(I was pretending to be someone else nagging you!)


----------



## HottiMegan

The house is warming up and my eyelids are getting heavy.. IC i might just have to take a short nap before grabbing hubs from work


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm dreading tomorrow, My mom needs me to dog-sit so I'm going over there until wednesday.... I'm thinking of bringing my PS3 or Wii this time so I don't get sucked into a complete downward spiral like usual.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess I am watching the Catfish episode with Mike and Felecia (the BBW/FA couple). It's the second time I've seen it... and I can't get enough of it. I love seeing FAs and BBWs come together.


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that I'm a bit lonely and feeling reminiscent of good times. Those memories are adding to my loneliness.


----------



## Lovelyone

Although I am TRYING drastically to change my life, I feel as if my feet are glued to the ground. I want to spread my wings and FLY. I want to GO. I want to RUN. I want to get away from every little thing/person that causes me to feel like I have no worth or value. I want wave goodbye to them through the rearview window as I drive away, never to return. I want to be...

*sigh* that felt good to get off my chest.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm going to be starting a 5 week challenge today with a friend. She wants to look hot for when her husband gets to move back to Canada, and I want to get a more defined shape. Right now I feel like I'm so large that I'm shapeless. So I'm hoping that getting active will bring back my old high school shape. I used to have an hourglass shape even though I was still very big. Now the middle has filled in quite a bit  So I'm going to work on that.

I just hope my friend doesn't quit on me like everyone else does. I lose all motivation if I'm left to do it myself


----------



## Blackjack

Welp, it's happened. I'm 26 and I've officially reached the point where I just have to get totally fucking naked to stand the heat this summer.


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> I just have to get totally fucking naked



Pics or it didn't happen. Just sayin'.


----------



## Oona

Gingembre said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Just sayin'.



What she said.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Gingembre said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Just sayin'.





Oona said:


> What she said.



What they said.


----------



## Blackjack

Gingembre said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Just sayin'.





Oona said:


> What she said.





x0emnem0x said:


> What they said.



By popular demand.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Blackjack said:


> By popular demand.


----------



## Oona

Blackjack said:


> By popular demand.



Dear lord... Yes PLEASE.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I packed a bathing suit but forgot pajamas...

You'd think I was here with a man!


----------



## 1love_emily

I bought wedges for a date.
Except I never get dates.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I think i'm high for the first time in my life.


----------



## Tracyarts

" I've officially reached the point where I just have to get totally fucking naked to stand the heat this summer. "

I hear you. As the daily highs here reach 100F and beyond, I'm starting to really envy the people I know who live at a clothing optional resort and residential community. I'm about ready to pack some sunscreen and mosquito repellent and go for a visit. 

Tracy


----------



## CarlaSixx

I wish I had a significant other... who liked going to rock shows. 
I want to attend one in a city that's 5 hours away... SOOO BAD!!!
But I don't know if I can


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> By popular demand.



I believe American's would say "daaayum" or something like that. :eat2:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Gingembre said:


> I believe American's would say "daaayum" or something like that. :eat2:



Yes, yes we would. And we did.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having a hard time emotionally and it makes me feel self centered and selfish. I need to be the strong one and I keep thinking about how I'm reacting. I think I'm going to stay high on my new pills for a while, so I can hide my feelings. Tuck them away to pour out when I'm alone. I hate being so selfish.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I did it. 
I put myself on YouTube head to toe for the 5 Week Challenge.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm tired.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm throwing a pool party for my friends 30th birthday and I'm nervous as hell that it won't go well.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I do not know if it is more annoying or entertaining, when someone who was just snippy and short in temper recently, the next moment becomes super sweet and smooth voiced when they need something from you.


----------



## BBWbonnie

I wish I was a mermaid and my best friend was a great white shark! That would be cool


----------



## Micara

IC that since my daughter has not spent one weekend at home this summer, I've been able to spend every weekend night with my boyfriend and it's awesome. I'm glad school isn't starting as early this year.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I feel better about some aspects of a rather foolish day after watching 2 episodes of Miranda...it actually could have been worse, lol!


----------



## Weirdo890

I confess that I should be drawing, but I'm procrastinating.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I found out today that my kitty is not a girl as we first thought -- he's a neutered male!  Woops!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I think i'm ready to slip into a birthday cake coma


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm disappointed in my artistic ventures.


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I found out today that my kitty is not a girl as we first thought -- he's a neutered male!  Woops!



Without a hairy lunchbox all kitties seem to look the same from behind. Easy mistake to make


----------



## Your Plump Princess

littlefairywren said:


> Without a hairy lunchbox all kitties seem to look the same from behind. Easy mistake to make


Lol, I can't rep you, but thanks! I felt so silly 


IC I just now realized that my love for 80's music is TOTALLY why I have such a thing for men in make-up! xD Or, at least, that's my new logical excus-planation


----------



## Librarygirl

I blame the freakishly hot weather... But I have either just done something cool and confident...or really silly. Time will tell....


----------



## Oona

IC that I'm watching Buffy from the beginning just to oogle David Boreanaz.


----------



## BearHug2013

Librarygirl said:


> I blame the freakishly hot weather... But I have either just done something cool and confident...or really silly. Time will tell....



And? And? What'd you do??! :bounce::batting::bounce:


----------



## Fuzzy

My lemon pepper is mostly lemon. How did that happen?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I -should- be in a cleaning frenzy right now, but all I'm doing is yawning and lazily picking up the garbage that's piled beside my laptop-using-area... :doh: I just can't seem to motivate myself.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am having a very jittery day and I have not had one like this in quite some time


----------



## BBWbonnie

It's faaar too hot in England right now!
I feel like I am in an exotic country!:shocked::shocked:


----------



## Librarygirl

BearHug2013 said:


> And? And? What'd you do??! :bounce::batting::bounce:



It could be worse, but I left a certain colleague a note in his office as he was busy when I left and is about to have a week off, suggesting coffee and including my phone number, purely as friends, but I'm guessing he may now realise that I'm starting to see him as more than this....It is horribly reminiscent of the crazy time when I was 18 and left a Valentine's card in the locker room at the shop where I worked for my crush (and I was even more doomed there...He was a married Jehovah's Witness, lol!):blush:

I blame the weather!!!


----------



## Morganer

IC that not only will it be super hot this week, but that, and other factors, are contributing to that I think I may nix this money-making move I thought of, and keep what I have. Too much could go wrong, I think.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I always wonder why some people choose not to get a screen protector and cases for their smartphones or any other device and are just flabbergasted when it breaks.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am enjoying how easy my shorter hair is. I cut about 5 inches off and it's so easy to comb/brush now. Even my bedhead looks cute


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC I haven't been around much lately and I finally jumped back into the boards. The confession is that two days back on the boards there was a user trolling the BHM board which is where I normally hang out. I'm already dissuaded from posting again.


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The confession is that two days back on the boards there was a user trolling the BHM board which is where I normally hang out. I'm already dissuaded from posting again.



Jesus wept, it was a only a picture of a scone! Lighten up! 









(((hugs))) Don't stop posting. Don't ever stop posting!


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I am disappointed that there have been more sitcom moments than black and white film moments in my life this week.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC ten years ago i tried to get tan. Now i am feeling WAY too tan. I get a smidge of tan and a lot of freckles these days. All that swimming is making my shoulders and chest all tanned up. I want to be back to my porcelain white skin.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I hate old ladies who try to tell me what to when it comes to my life and my education.


----------



## Blackjack

Its a really lousy feeling when youre crushing on someone you dont know a whole lot about and find out that theyre in a relationship.

Like, there's nothing really lost, and there's no blame to be had, but it just sucks a little bit.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I think i'm avoiding going to bed. That's when the bad dreams come. I'm going to be a zombie tomorrow.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am really glad my sister and I talked tonight and I get to see her and the girls tomorrow


----------



## Saoirse

IC that im owning up to my alcohol addiction and jump on the sober wagon. I need to. Im such a fucking idiot when i drink.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess it has taken me by surprise how much I love my friend N. I know the last time I loved someone I thought it impossible to feel more and yet, this has crept up on me and I do. As I can't do anything about it right now I find myself randomly confessing on here as I wonder how I will sleep and am stupidly thinking it is a long while until work tomorrow.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> I confess it has taken me by surprise how much I love my friend N. I know the last time I loved someone I thought it impossible to feel more and yet, this has crept up on me and I do. As I can't do anything about it right now I find myself randomly confessing on here as I wonder how I will sleep and am stupidly thinking it is a long while until work tomorrow.



My name starts with a J, but I suppose you can use whatever letter you want :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I missed too much sleep due to a stomach issue. I am exhausted


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC my boyfriend has to leave Friday, and it's already affecting my sleep. ><


----------



## spiritangel

IC Extreme self care is not always easy especially when others throw tantys at your needing to talk to them less.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC we are BARELY starting the peak season for me at work and I am already dragging. A combination of an increased work load and holding myself to a higher work standard means that I am pretty much useless and distant from late July to early September every year to my friends and family.


----------



## Saoirse

I was supposed to meet a dear friend for dinner tonight. He lives many states away and we havent seen each other in probably... 7 years? Well hes an hour awqy from me now for some work thing and we planned to meet up tonight, but he just cancelled. 

Lately it feels like nothing will go right for me. Dont mind me, Im just gonna sit in my room and cry.


----------



## Surlysomething

Everything you post either:

A. makes me laugh and not in a good way 
B. horrifies me (like I want to throw up a little in my mouth)
C. makes me roll my eyes

Please, get a life.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I don't like that lately I'm saying and doing things I never dreamed of doing...I'm not pleased with myself. I am going to fight harder to not let people affect me to the point where I do things and become a person I don't want to be.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I feel better then I felt 5 months ago. And Its been a lot more bearable thanks to the support of my DIMS friends.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that I read the Bible...and I like it.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic it's been such a rough day that i feel like stuffing my face with my sons birthday cupcakes.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that I get really irritated when I order or eat something and someone looks at it and because it's not something they would like or eat, they say, EWWWWWW. It's juvenile.


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that I want someone to text me good night every single night


----------



## spiritangel

IC I wish I knew what the round things that stick my craft shelves together were called as mine seem to go missing and I am putting a couple back together so I can tidy up a bit


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC Even though my boyfriend was only here 3 weeks, now that he's gone I feel so.. weird. 

I told my mom I felt like Batman without Robin. It's just, so quiet and lonely.


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My name starts with a J, but I suppose you can use whatever letter you want :smitten:


Haha! Well I do ALSO seem to have a tendency to fancy all men called Jose I have ever met... (for real!!). I know two other Jose's who make me come over all giggly and silly and I suspect if we met in person, you would most definitely find me gazing at you and blushing!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> Haha! Well I do ALSO seem to have a tendency to fancy all men called Jose I have ever met... (for real!!). I know two other Jose's who make me come over all giggly and silly and I suspect if we met in person, you would most definitely find me gazing at you and blushing!



We could talk it over a nice cup of English breakfast. I'll take mine with milk please


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I've come rather late to the K-Pop party...and I'm kinda old for it...but I'm really loving it right now! BigBang, Girls' Generation, 2NE1, and Brown Eyed Girls are my faves at the moment. :happy:


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We could talk it over a nice cup of English breakfast. I'll take mine with milk please



That would be delightful! I think a nice cream tea with a stand of little sandwiches and cream scones would add to the occasion.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I was told my boyfriends mother/family wants to meet me next summer, and whenever I actually think about it, I freak out. 

"I'm his age, have no job experience, and no idea what I want to do with my life. But hey, I love your son!" ... I'm sure that'll go over GREAT. :doh: It frustrates me that I'm 23 and have no idea what I want to do...


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I was told my boyfriends mother/family wants to meet me next summer, and whenever I actually think about it, I freak out.
> 
> "I'm his age, have no job experience, and no idea what I want to do with my life. But hey, I love your son!" ... I'm sure that'll go over GREAT. :doh: It frustrates me that I'm 23 and have no idea what I want to do...



I got you beat.. I just turned 35 (ack!) and i still don't know what i want to do. As soon as my youngest is going to school full time, i need to get a job! I'm a little freaked!:shocked:


----------



## Gingembre

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I was told my boyfriends mother/family wants to meet me next summer, and whenever I actually think about it, I freak out.
> 
> "I'm his age, have no job experience, and no idea what I want to do with my life. But hey, I love your son!" ... I'm sure that'll go over GREAT. :doh: It frustrates me that I'm 23 and have no idea what I want to do...



Don't freak out - I'm sure they'll love you! I don't think you're alone in not knowing what to do with your life. My sister's your age and is facing a similar unknown. Could you start by doing something, a course or any kind of job or volunteering or anything, just to get you started? As you try more different things you'll get more of an idea of the things you like (not just specific tasks, but more general things - do you love the routine of going to the same place every day, or hate it? Love helping with paperwork or hate it?), and the things you are good at, and the things you really don't like. It might help give you direction and, in the meantime, you'll feel like you're doing something?


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have a crush on one of the bartenders at the bar I always go to. It's fun and all, but last night gave me an emotional curveball. I watched him in the process of doing things I used to watch my ex do. Nothing dirty... Inventory and money count and cleaning.... And it kinda... Threw me a bit. I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that my mind/heart is too weary to try to deal with other peoples problems. I have taken the stance that if it isn't part of a problem for me I just cannot deal with it anymore. It's not that I don't care about the person having the issues...it's just that I have to take care of myself for a change. In other words, I feel that I have too many things in my life that I need to fix for myself and just can't do it anymore for others. I feel like a very terrible and selfish person.


----------



## snuggletiger

Lovelyone said:


> IC that my mind/heart is too weary to try to deal with other peoples problems. I have taken the stance that if it isn't part of a problem for me I just cannot deal with it anymore. It's not that I don't care about the person having the issues...it's just that I have to take care of myself for a change. In other words, I feel that I have too many things in my life that I need to fix for myself and just can't do it anymore for others. I feel like a very terrible and selfish person.



you got to take of you


----------



## Saoirse

IC im watching the last episode of MASH and bawling. I love this show!!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm anxious to find out what happens at the end of Breaking Bad.


----------



## ODFFA

To some people, there's no such thing as an overdose of sarcasm.

I'm not one of those people.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic everyone keeps telling me i'll fall in love with the dog we got. He's just an annoying little turd that I'm left caring for during the day. I hate that i let my son and husband talk me into a dog. I am so not into dogs. He's annoying me nearly the entire day and i'm exhausted and short tempered by the time i see hubs in the evening.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saoirse said:


> IC im watching the last episode of MASH and bawling. I love this show!!



IC you always post something that surprises me and makes me smile.


----------



## Saoirse

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC you always post something that surprises me and makes me smile.



Well that made me smile and I really needed it  Thanks!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ODFFA said:


> To some people, there's no such thing as an overdose of sarcasm.
> 
> I'm not one of those people.



This post reminded me of a bumper sticker I saw that said " My Soul Was Removed To Make Room For All This Sarcasm "

Oh how I laughed...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am in a really great mood for no apparent reason other than I am


----------



## missyj1978

IC I spent way to much money today on new shoes and a Coach bag that I didn't need but REALLY wanted now I feel guilty for no reason :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

spiritangel said:


> IC I am in a really great mood for no apparent reason other than I am



I came here to confess the very same thing. I am truly happy today. There's no reason for it, but it feels great!


----------



## Mathias

IC that I applied for a job where I'd be making triple, maybe even quadruple what I make working at Best Buy. I don't know if I truly want it though because I love my job. On the other hand, this can open up so many more doors for me. I have mixed emotions about it and I feel like I shouldn't.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC now that my boys are home, the house feels full of love and warmth. I love having my boys near enough to embrace whenever i want


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I've realized that I've been smoking for nearly 10 years already -- and I've decided to try and quit.. 

Monday I'm doing a triple transformation, I'm going to try and be more active, quit smoking, and shave my head to start anew with my hair/appearance. I also want to re-focus on my non-internet hobbies.

I'm either going to have a mental breakdown, or I'm going to be successful. Fingers crossed it's the latter.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I really think my hormones are completely out of whack you know your loosing your mind when your watching the guy from River Cottage Australia (ok yes he is hot) sucking syrup off an old ladies fingers and wishing it was you


----------



## CarlaSixx

My dog did a very naughty thing last night, so I kicked her out of the bedroom for the night. And well... I don't feel bad about it today. For the first time in two weeks, I've woken up with virtually no back stiffness because I was able to use up more room on the bed just for me. Methinks the dog is now no longer allowed in the bedroom. Lol.


----------



## 1love_emily

I don't want to get married before I'm 24. But I want someone to tell me that they want to marry me when we grow up.

My cousin is getting married next June and I want to have a boyfriend to invite to the wedding. LE SIGH.


----------



## Yakatori

Wedding is only the second-best venue to come single. Just, you know, don't drink too-too much or let yourself get too-too out of hand. As well, helps to brush-up on dance moves a week or two ahead.


----------



## missyj1978

IC I been talkin to the this guy ,oh my :wubu: where has he been all my life!!!


----------



## Mathias

1love_emily said:


> I don't want to get married before I'm 24. But I want someone to tell me that they want to marry me when we grow up.
> 
> My cousin is getting married next June and I want to have a boyfriend to invite to the wedding. LE SIGH.



I'm in the same boat. My sister's wedding is in January and I was wanting a date to her wedding as well. If I wasn't so painfully shy I'd just ask.


----------



## Lovelyone

Ic that I miss my friend. I also confess that a recent person who asked for a friend request on FB is not someone I trust and I am not sure I want to welcome her into my life.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am ready for bed and it's only 7:15. I spent some time in the sun and it always saps me of energy.


----------



## ODFFA

:blush: In reference to my previous post here, IC... I feel juvenile about feeling juvenile that I even cared that much about something as ridiculous and convoluted as a birth-day. <---- For even using that word, in fact.

I have officially graduated to birthday scroogedom. Go me.

View attachment 109598


----------



## Gingembre

Lovelyone said:


> I also confess that a recent person who asked for a friend request on FB is not someone I trust and I am not sure I want to welcome her into my life.



Then don't add them. Don't not-add them either, just leave them in friend request limbo. That's what I do, then you can always deny having seen the request!


----------



## Oona

IC I'm absolutely terrified and I can't stop crying.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that we never use canned air for its intended purpose. Usually it's good cat repellent...


----------



## CleverBomb

HottiMegan said:


> IC that we never use canned air for its intended purpose. Usually it's good cat repellent...


It can be quite effective! But, be careful to avoid aiming at the cat's ears or eyes. and especially don't do it with the can upside-down or just after shaking it -- it gets dangerously cold when you're spraying mostly propellant instead of air. 

And avoid spraying it near open flames -- the propellant is flammable. 

IC that I had way too much fun determining that the propellant was actually flammable. Repeatedly.  But seriously, don't try this at home. The worst case isn't getting the hair singed off your hand, it's THE CAN EXPLODING IN YOUR FACE. And that would be bad.


----------



## HottiMegan

We always do it on their fur.. makes that waterbed skin go, if they stay long enough. Our older cat leaves as soon as he sees the can lol. 
Hubs loves to turn the can upside down and spray it into the air. He's a daredevil. I'll never tell him about the flammability. He'd try it! 

IC It's the first day of school and I'm ready to sleep already. Rough night sleep.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i started taking a cinnamon supplement with chromium and i keep burping cinnamon. Not unpleasant flavor but i never thought cinnamon would give me the burps


----------



## Saoirse

IC there might be a slim chance that Im pregnant. Oops.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I wish I didn't feel the way I do sometimes.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I just got hit with some major sleepiness! I could use a nap. Ahh, Mondays..


----------



## CarlaSixx

I am fretting so badly about Halloween. I don't know what to do as a costume and need to come up with an idea NOW so I can budget for a costume. I need at least one because I KNOW I'll be having a few Halloween parties to attend. But I don't want to do some generic costume idea, either


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CarlaSixx said:


> I am fretting so badly about Halloween. I don't know what to do as a costume and need to come up with an idea NOW so I can budget for a costume. I need at least one because I KNOW I'll be having a few Halloween parties to attend. But I don't want to do some generic costume idea, either



Dress up like an egg....then add horns and a pitch fork


Wahla! Deviled egg


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I had too much time on my hands this weekend and decided to cut my hair into a shag at 3 am. I really do need to hide the barber shears from myself.


----------



## Mathias

I'd post in Hyde Park more if it weren't for the fact that every goddamn thread get hijacked by the same two people going back and forth.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's dawned on me just recently, that now with my stepmother deceased, I have no 'mom' figure. 
(I mean.. I have my real mom, and she's my "Mom" but I can't talk to her about anything without getting judged more than a pie at the fair. )

I don't have that person I can talk to about relationship or friendship stuff, or weird personal questions, or body stuff, you know?


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> I'd post in Hyde Park more if it weren't for the fact that every goddamn thread get hijacked by the same two people going back and forth.



I pretty much gave up going there. I used to like the political cartoon part until all the dead baby/child posts. I haven't set food/mouse back into that section since. 


IC I want to take a vacation.. even just a night or two away..


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC It's dawned on me just recently, that now with my stepmother deceased, I have no 'mom' figure.
> (I mean.. I have my real mom, and she's my "Mom" but I can't talk to her about anything without getting judged more than a pie at the fair. )
> 
> I don't have that person I can talk to about relationship or friendship stuff, or weird personal questions, or body stuff, you know?



I don't have that, either. It's weird, to me, to not have it. My mother is around all the time, but we don't really talk about "mature" stuff. It just doesn't feel right. 

Like how most parents are the ones to give their kids "the talk." My parents never did. And my mother never brought it up. I confronted her when I was an adult about it. She played ignorant, thinking it was unnecessary to talk about and couldn't believe I turned to others for info and advice. Now to this day, it's always strained to talk to her about anything. She wants me to, but I just can't, because I never did before and it's too painfully awkward now. 

It makes me jealous of my friends who can turn to their parents and openly talk about all facets of sex and friends and everything, without it feeling weird or awkward. I have a friend who will openly joke with her mom about her husband and her father performing in bed! (well... her mom and dad... no incest). I'm a slight bit jealous of that because it doesn't seem creepy or weird... it seems more like that's what it SHOULD be like. And makes me feel shitty that I have NO ONE I can talk to like that.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I feel bummed that im not a dad


----------



## CarlaSixx

snuggletiger said:


> IC I feel bummed that im not a dad



I feel the same way... about not being a mother.  
I've had some very serious conversations with friends about this.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic having a dog is almost making me miserable sometimes. Now that my eldest is at school and after school program, i'm shackled to this animal i barely like. ugh.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I thought Lady Gaga's new song was called apple sauce until I actually heard it tonight and realized the name of it is "Applause." I must have been hungry when I originally read the title :eat1:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I heard about that on the news the other morning, actually. Apparently a ton of people are reading it that way. So funny.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I heard about that on the news the other morning, actually. Apparently a ton of people are reading it that way. So funny.



Haha I mean I'm not a big fan of hers so I didn't immediately listen to the song. So when I heard it on the VMAs tonight I was like Ooohhh.... Definitely not about food!


----------



## snuggletiger

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I thought Lady Gaga's new song was called apple sauce until I actually heard it tonight and realized the name of it is "Applause." I must have been hungry when I originally read the title :eat1:



I got that mixed up with the Will Rogers quote of being a Phd in Applause, and I misread it and thought who'd want to be a doctor of applesauce. 

IC its hard learning to be content with the mundane.


----------



## Oona

IC I need a change, and I need it bad.


----------



## Sweetie

I'm feeling more confident and stronger than I ever have in my life. I like it.:happy:


----------



## missyj1978

IC Its good to have a a friend who understands me so well


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I bought a lady a nice gift from a particular store, and now my FB is getting bombed with ads for Jewelry and fancy stuff.


----------



## spiritangel

snuggletiger said:


> IC I bought a lady a nice gift from a particular store, and now my FB is getting bombed with ads for Jewelry and fancy stuff.



Lucky lady!!! and FB ads are crazy I keep blocking the fad diet ones and just getting more of them like they want to spite me


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm having a hard time supporting a community that won't even support its own members. 

I'm not talking about the Size Acceptance one, either.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm starting to think I won't sleep soundly again until I'm nestled into the same bed as he is, and that's fucking insane, because that's anywhere from 3 to 10 months away... I'm tired, damn it! :'(


----------



## AuntHen

IC I forgot all about the ignore button until today! :doh:


----------



## missyj1978

IC I really want something right now that I cant have, and its really starting to get to me!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> IC I really want something right now that I cant have, and its really starting to get to me!!




I confess the same!


----------



## geekgamer01

Oona said:


> IC I need a change, and I need it bad.



Madam that makes two of us.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dear Person,

i am really sorry. I don't know what the hell is going on i can never catch a break. Everything is against me, i swear it's like nothing wants me to have anything, everything gets in my way. What i said i swear i didn't mean. I promise to god. I guess the names are similar i wasn't even thinking like that wasn't on my mind at all.  everything has it in for me. omg  the devil is clearly at work. He is attacking my family, my relationships, EVERYTHING. He has it in for me. He knows im a good person and doesnt want me to have anything.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am very nervous about tomorrow, and conflicted, and overall just very.. blah.


----------



## Librarygirl

missyj1978 said:


> IC I really want something right now that I cant have, and its really starting to get to me!!



Me too! A frustrating day...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Dating life sucks when you don't have your own vehicle to get around.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I Feel like I'm one wrong look or tone away from unleashing such a fucking beast.


----------



## 1love_emily

I confess that I just want someone to love me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

1love_emily said:


> I confess that I just want someone to love me.



physically, emotionally or both?


----------



## missyj1978

IC I know what I want, and I am going to get it!!!!:smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am so happy to be home. It was too long of a drive!!


----------



## CleverBomb

missyj1978 said:


> IC I know what I want, and I am going to get it!!!!:smitten:



I know what I want, and I know how to get it...
 ("Motion of Love" -- Gene Loves Jezebel)

No, it probably has nothing to do with what you're talking about -- just smile and nod, ok?


----------



## geekgamer01

I confess...a random weekend trip to Arizona would be awesome. If only my bank account could handle it :/


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's been over a month now since my last cigarette, and besides when I'm 150% Fed up and stressed, I haven't really had a really bad 'craving' stage yet. 

I've always swore that when I quit, I wasn't going to be one of those people who was like "OH DON'T SMOKE AROUND ME" or come off as holier-than-thou.. But it does get kind of tempting when there's 3 people smoking around me in a small room with the window shut. :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

geekgamer01 said:


> I confess...a random weekend trip to Arizona would be awesome. If only my bank account could handle it :/



As a native Arizonan I strongly discourage this.


----------



## Yakatori

Your Plump Princess said:


> "_...come off as holier-than-thou.. But it does get kind of tempting when there's 3 people smoking around me in a small room with the window shut.._"


You should get out of there if that ever happens again. Temptation aside, second-hand smoke will kill you. Nothing Holier-Than-Thou about-it

In fact, even if you decide to continue to smoke, but in moderation; then you should be that much more careful not to be around other people smoking when you don't feel like you want or need-to. Because the risk is actually proportional to the amount of toxins and...smoke...you inhale. 

That's why children get sick just from being around people who have-it in their clothes & hair and homes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yakatori said:


> You should get out of there if that ever happens again. Temptation aside, second-hand smoke will kill you. Nothing Holier-Than-Thou about-it
> 
> In fact, even if you decide to continue to smoke, but in moderation; then you should be that much more careful not to be around other people smoking when you don't feel like you want or need-to. Because the risk is actually proportional to the amount of toxins and...smoke...you inhale.
> 
> That's why children get sick just from being around people who have-it in their clothes & hair and homes.


See, I always knew second-hand smoke was bad, but I think I've always [*always*] shrugged it off since I grew up around smokers. [Hell, my mother smoked while pregnant with me] So the smell itself never bugged me, except when there's no air circulation.


----------



## missyj1978

IC I am having a bad day, so calling all my friends over sick or not. They will support me cause they are my true friends and love me as I them


----------



## Sweetie

missyj1978 said:


> IC I am having a bad day, so calling all my friends over sick or not. They will support me cause they are my true friends and love me as I them



Sending {{{{{HUGS}}}}} and good vibes.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that it just is never in my favor. Something always is like o no your not going to have that etc. I mean seriously? im not a bad person geez man cant I just have what I want?  not asking for much.


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC My neurologist stresses me out more than actually having MS does!!! I am suppose to have bloodwork every 3 months, not just whenever you feel like calling me back and scheduling it a month later than it should be!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

IC that I saw a guy without a shirt (he was either hitchhiking or begging for money) who held up a cardboard sign saying, "2 Ugly 2 Strip".


----------



## DKnight00

Weirdo890 said:


> IC that I saw a guy without a shirt (he was either hitchhiking or begging for money) who held up a cardboard sign saying, "2 Ugly 2 Strip".



Haha wasn't expecting that one !!

IC I'm having a hard time managing my time... between working nonstop/ gym / video games, I actually am considering only getting 2-4 hours of sleep for the next few days....


----------



## spiritangel

IC I had one of those moments last night, where so many people are hooking up and finding romance that as much as I am genuinely happy for them it made me a bit sad for me and my lack of romantic prospects


----------



## Mathias

spiritangel said:


> IC I had one of those moments last night, where so many people are hooking up and finding romance that as much as I am genuinely happy for them it made me a bit sad for me and my lack of romantic prospects



I'm going through the same thing. It hits me hardest around Christmas though.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that i love talking to you on the phone! :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

Fall allergies are the worst for me. That yellow tree pollen is starting to happen.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am looking forward to the show. Maybe I'll find something worthwhile at the show.


----------



## spiritangel

IC That glimmer of hope just went crashing down when I found out he has commitment issues


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am bummed my florist wasn't carjacked.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Fall allergies are the worst for me. That yellow tree pollen is starting to happen.



I read that as fart allergies, and felt sorry for you for being in a house with three boys  That'd probably be easier to deal with than fall allergies!


----------



## Mathias

snuggletiger said:


> IC I am bummed my florist wasn't carjacked.



Uh...what?


----------



## snuggletiger

Mathias said:


> Uh...what?



Don't worry Mathias, the florist didn't hit an oil slick, a car in front stopping short, or had a blow out or car trouble. And at this rate the UPS guy with the Nordstrom order won't be as lucky as the florist. Is one little break so much to ask for?


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> I read that as fart allergies, and felt sorry for you for being in a house with three boys  That'd probably be easier to deal with than fall allergies!



lol, thankfully i'm not allergic to those! I was the only girl with two big brothers.. something i've grown accustomed to..


----------



## CAMellie

penguin said:


> I read that as fart allergies...


I read it as fat allergies! LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

IC i feel guilty at how nice i like life when my oldest boy is off on a sleepover. It's so quiet and harmonious without him stirring up the drama.


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC I almost punched my aunt in the face today, when she told me that she gave my 5 year old nephew a benadryl pill!!! WTF?!?!

A. She should have called us before she gave him any kind of medicine!!
B. We know he is sick and already given him allergy medicine before he got there!!
C. He has never taken any kind of pill before, he has only ever taken kid's liquid medicine & who knows if the pill she gave him was kid's or adult strength!!!! 
D. DO NOT TELL ME TO CALM DOWN WHEN IT COMES TO MY NEPHEW THAT I HAVE BEEN RAISING EVERYDAY FOR THE PAST 15 FUCKING MONTHS!!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC that I never thought I'd be one who wanted to get a gun, but after my scare tonight while home alone I think it might be wise!


----------



## Gingembre

ButlerGirl09 said:


> IC that I never thought I'd be one who wanted to get a gun, but after my scare tonight while home alone I think it might be wise!



Hope you're ok, M. ((hugs))


----------



## spiritangel

IC it was the best conversation I have had with someone in ages and I am bummed I dont think I will ever hear from that person again


----------



## missyj1978

IC I miss someone so bad I cant stand it..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I could've had a better time last night, had my friend not treated me like shit once we got there.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I went out yesterday for the first time in a little over a week hoping it would help me feel a bit better and get ideas on things to do.

Instead, it ended up sparking a really bad depression. I'm now in total "hate myself" mode and want to hole up at home until I shrivel up and croak. 

I hate humans.


----------



## CastingPearls

I feel really good and happy and safe for the first time in a long time.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> I feel really good and happy and safe for the first time in a long time.



yay! I am so happy for you 

IC that I am really into movies that don't quite cut an A rating but aren't quite a B rating. They are random, weird and somehow fascinating (most have been a psychological or paranormal thriller type genre).


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic my depression is really messing with me. I am sad so much. I'm having a hard time putting on a happy face to make sure my family doesn't know just how sad i am.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I find myself clenching my teeth a lot more lately, and I don't know why. I'll notice it after who-knows-how-long and have to consciously make myself stop. Wtf.


----------



## missyj1978

IC that even thinking about him gets me all happy and excitied yay lol!!


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I only have 6 teeth left and it's making me terribly depressed. I've had horrible dental issues my entire life and I knew it would eventually lead to dentures...but I still feel old and ugly.


----------



## CleverBomb

Things are going well enough that I'm wondering what I've overlooked.


----------



## NewfieGal

Ic that although I like myself as a person I tend to not trust men to like me as myself, thinking to myself why I'm the world would they want me, and that they are just messing with me too many bad experiences I guess :s


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that i just adore her soooo much! :wubu:


----------



## Victoria08

IC I have started my Christmas shopping already. It is a little early, even for me....but there were some really good deals on today.


----------



## CleverBomb

Sorry, I posted something that, while random, was not a confession.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I am perplexed how people could lose a bag of charcoal.


----------



## TwilightStarr

HottiMegan said:


> Ic my depression is really messing with me. I am sad so much. I'm having a hard time putting on a happy face to make sure my family doesn't know just how sad i am.



I am so sorry, wish I could help :/


----------



## HottiMegan

TwilightStarr said:


> I am so sorry, wish I could help :/



Thanks. I think its the stressful summer catching up with me.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cooked for the first time in a long long time. I didn't burn the house down and it was really good and my friend liked it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I'm crying over every little thing, this lack of decent sleep is driving me crazy. >/


----------



## Sweetie

IC I communicate better with canines than humans sometimes.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm so stressed about money... It's at a very unhealthy level. But I just don't want to end up stuck...


----------



## CleverBomb

It's probably just me, but I the internet seems boring today.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm feeling a little better. I am getting myself involved in some projects and that helps with the sadness. I just made tamales. It was a favor for my eldest son, who loves them and asked me to make them. I'm going to make a dog mat/bed next. Then maybe some clothes for me.


----------



## Miskatonic

I like staying home and learning about compsci/experimenting with coding better than socializing.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I really have to learn not to get over excited


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC when my boyfriend talks about the kindergartners he works with, I get hit straight in the uterus.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have to stop saying I need adventure because it always seems to come in some weird form of drama akin to an emotional rollercoaster with turbo boosters


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I'm really bored and when I am not talking to my boyfriend I just sit here and do nothing... lame lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that i am just confused and not sure on alot of things in my life right now. Just don't know, i always knew life was uncertain, but still you know, just don't know or not sure where anything will lead or go and i hate that feeling of uncertainty which im sure we all do, i just want what i want is all. Just have to find that straight and narrow path and get on track. IC you never can have what you want when you want it alot of the time.  "and i wonder where these dreams go, when the world gets in your way".


----------



## AuntHen

IC, I REALLY miss my boo  Sighhhhhh


----------



## CarlaSixx

Not being able to find young and cute clothes I can wear makes me really sad


----------



## Sweetie

IC that he makes me feel alive but I can't have him.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC It's time to stop being friends with someone, but I just can't bring myself to walk away.. I don't.. know how, I don't like people being mad at me.


----------



## FreeThinker

I confess I was wrong.



FreeThinker said:


> As soon as I found out it was Nancy Sinatra singing, I knew it _had_ to be Duane Eddy on the guitar (despite the fact that many were into that sound at the time): Lee Hazelwood, Nancy's husband, was Duane's producer.



WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!

Lee Hazlewood and Nancy Sinatra were not married. According to some light research, they weren't even romantically involved.

With each other, I mean.


*AND* I spelled his last name wrong! :doh:



I further confess to feeling better after having confessed the above.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FreeThinker said:


> I confess I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!
> 
> Lee Hazlewood and Nancy Sinatra were not married. According to some light research, they weren't even romantically involved.
> 
> With each other, I mean.
> 
> 
> *AND* I spelled his last name wrong! :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> I further confess to feeling better after having confessed the above.



DUDE. Where have you BEEN for the last two years?!?!?!  Welcome back! (?)


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I don't know how I'm going to fit everything into this car.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC It's time to stop being friends with someone, but I just can't bring myself to walk away.. I don't.. know how, I don't like people being mad at me.



Yeah me neither....so do the crazy shit I do and justify by finding a reason to get mad at them first. It works sometimes *shrugs*


----------



## FreeThinker

BigBeautifulMe said:


> DUDE. Where have you BEEN for the last two years?!?!?!  Welcome back! (?)


In answer to your question, and in keeping with the thread, I confess that seldom do I find anything I might have to say to be worth expressing online.

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC It was nice to see some friends again in nearly half a year. I hope to actually get to hang out with them sometime soon.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that this is the hard part.  IC also that there is like a million things going through my head right now.


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> DUDE. Where have you BEEN for the last two years?!?!?!  Welcome back! (?)



I second this. Hello there, FreeThinker


----------



## Tad

FreeThinker said:


> In answer to your question, and in keeping with the thread, I confess that seldom do I find anything I might have to say to be worth expressing online.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.



Yet, I must confess that I was recently thinking that I missed seeing you around here, and that yours is one of those names where if I've seen you post in a thread that I wouldn't otherwise read, I'll go read it to see what you have to say. So at least some of us find what you have to say worth making time to pay attention to.

Anyway, I hope you are keeping well! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

The thought of you being sexual with ANYONE horrifies me.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I am tired of being afraid


----------



## FreeThinker

Tad said:


> Yet, I must confess that I was recently thinking that I missed seeing you around here, and that yours is one of those names where if I've seen you post in a thread that I wouldn't otherwise read, I'll go read it to see what you have to say. So at least some of us find what you have to say worth making time to pay attention to.


I confess that in addition to finding this somewhat intimidating, I found it quite puzzling until I considered it more:

I realize I've got unconventional takes on some things. As such, you probably get unexpected viewpoints from me, as I've come to expect from you as well.

In most arguments, there is a large contingent holding a certain viewpoint, and a smaller one holding the opposite, but I find in your posts valid points of view that align with neither, yet bespeak an understanding of the situation and an empathy for those involved that I can only imagine having come from experience of the issue (your immediacy brings you closer), or the fresh perspective of an outsider (your distance brings you closer).

I have much the same style, but without the understanding, empathy, experience or perspective. 



An hypothetical example might be as follows:


> *Poster A:* If we want to win this football game, we need a powerful offense.
> 
> *Poster B:* No, if we want to win this football game, we need an impervious defense.
> 
> *FreeThinker:* *grunt* Football is stupid. You're all stupid-heads. *harrumph*
> 
> *Tad:* Actually, the footballs are made in a factory 900 miles thataway, which, you'll notice, is behind their goalposts. We've already shut out every team we'll play in this stadium for the next thousand years.


Like Solomon with the baby. Or Alexander the Great with the Gordian Knot.
Whose attempted approaches to their respective dilemmas were identical.





Tad said:


> Anyway, I hope you are keeping well! :bow:


Thank you. 



littlefairywren said:


> I second this. Hello there, FreeThinker


Hello, and thank you. Your good taste is surpassed only by your kindness and manners. 



And yes, I really did intend to write "a*n* hypothetical" up there.


----------



## 1love_emily

Dumped again.
We weren't even dating. We were in the "talking" phase, and he's decided that he only wants to be friends. He says I talk too much, don't like the same kind of music as him, and other blah blah blah excuses.

I just want some boy to think I'm fabulous.


----------



## HottiMegan

So i have to wait around for four hours for our new tv to be delivered. ugh.. Couldn't they narrow it down to two hours?! This is pure torture. The delivery date was originally supposed to be last Thursday and they fudged up or something to have to bring it today. IT's awful waiting. I look forward to 8 more inches of TV and crisp, quality picture! Then I have to wait around till the hubs comes home to help set it up.. (mainly cuz it's a 2 man job to move our current projection tv and put the tv cabinet in. (the cabinet currently rests under a 32" tube tv.. probably weighs almost as much as me!) I'm so impatient, this is torture!


----------



## Oona

IC my kindness screwed me over today... For the last F*CKING TIME. I'm done.


----------



## missyj1978

IC I hate the fact that he is hurting, that makes me hurt worse. Hard to watch someone you care for be hurt so bad and knowing it is over you is horrible


----------



## CAMellie

IC that mine and my husband's financial difficulties are so severe that I'm in an almost constant panic attack. My sister moved to the midwest without enough prior notice to find another renter for our spare room. My husband's job has been gradually cutting back on my husband's hours with no explanation and now they've given everyone notice that the store will be closed permanently on December 15th. That's 2 months to find another job! 2 MONTHS! It took 9 friggin' months to find the one he has now!
My husband is practically papering the town with his resumes and applications. If things don't work out - we're going to be homeless by New Year's.


----------



## Oona

IC it's been so long since I've been in a relationship, I'm afraid I'll screw this up before it has a real chance. I have to keep reminding myself to relax and breathe.


----------



## spiritangel

Oona said:


> IC it's been so long since I've been in a relationship, I'm afraid I'll screw this up before it has a real chance. I have to keep reminding myself to relax and breathe.



one step at a time, remember I am here if you need someone to chat to about anything, and remember most important of all 

YOU ARE WORTHY OF LOVE, YOU DESERVE HAPPINESS and YOU ARE AMAZING


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC i don't know what the hell is going on. I message you on facebook, you or someone using your account acts like they don't know who i am. If that is not the case then i get it...if you don't want to talk to me just say so, im a big boy i can take it. Didn't mean to bother you, just thought i would send you a message. I liked and commented on one of your status pics, it wasn't that bad or that obvious in my opinion. But yeah idk


----------



## HeavyDuty24

1love_emily said:


> Dumped again.
> We weren't even dating. We were in the "talking" phase, and he's decided that he only wants to be friends. He says I talk too much, don't like the same kind of music as him, and other blah blah blah excuses.
> 
> I just want some boy to think I'm fabulous.



That's a shame i actually like talkative people people who are silent they can be very "ooookkkk" sometimes lol.


----------



## AuntHen

HeavyDuty24 said:


> IC i don't know what the hell is going on. I message you on facebook, you or someone using your account acts like they don't know who i am. If that is not the case then i get it...if you don't want to talk to me just say so, im a big boy i can take it. Didn't mean to bother you, just thought i would send you a message. I liked and commented on one of your status pics, it wasn't that bad or that obvious in my opinion. But yeah idk




this kind of stuff makes me so annoyed... adults should be mature enough to say directly what they want, need or prefer. I have more respect for a person who (even if they hurt my feelings) is upfront and honest. At least I know what's going on. When people treat me like this, I just let them go. It reminds me of how jr. high school kids act :\

Yes. Key word, *mature*.

As far as liking a pic, maybe they just have not had time to respond yet?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fat9276 said:


> this kind of stuff makes me so annoyed... adults should be mature enough to say directly what they want, need or prefer. I have more respect for a person who (even if they hurt my feelings) is upfront and honest. At least I know what's going on. When people treat me like this, I just let them go. It reminds me of how jr. high school kids act :\
> 
> Yes. Key word, *mature*.
> 
> As far as liking a pic, maybe they just have not had time to respond yet?




Well she said it really wasn't her that responded in all honesty but at the time i wasn't sure if it was her or not, i do believe her though i really do. Sometimes it's hard to know with those things since you can't see who is on the other end you know. But there have been times i knew for a fact it wasn't the person who was on the other end haha. 

And when it happens for real it is annoying, it's pety and immature when someone like actually does that i do agree. Well it is a long story about her and the pic, it caused some problems me liking and commentng on the pic with certain folks, looking back probably should have just liked the pic and not commented on it or maybe just looked at it and not even liked it maybe but i wanted to like it but yeah what can ya do LOL. Like i said it's a long story haha. Thanks for the backing! :bow: I like alot of status's and respond to alot of them on facebook. 

I rarely post on my own wall im usually on someone else's haha lol. Yeah i have always been the upfront honest type. Sure it may hurt, but in the end i will respect you more for it. i appreciate honesty and realness always have. If i can be real with you you being real right back doesn't bother me haha lol.


----------



## spiritangel

IC with all this afternoons pampering

Shaving legs, yoghurt facemask and full body sugar scrub I am thinking I have a hot date

shame its with myself


----------



## Victoria08

IC this is the first year that I haven't gotten a tattoo since I turned 18. Guess i'm breaking my once-a-year tradition.


----------



## Oona

IC there is nothing cuter to me than a big, bad Marine Sargeant cuddled up and sleeping in my lap.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC When I'm stressed out I crave physical change and the first thing that gets it is my hair.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Oona said:


> IC there is nothing cuter to me than a big, bad Marine Sargeant cuddled up and sleeping in my lap.




IC that i love a girl to sleep in my lap.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC there has been a fart war among the menfolk in this living room and the dog is winning.. I need a gas mask!


----------



## Oona

HeavyDuty24 said:


> IC that i love a girl to sleep in my lap.



He didn't realize he had done that until I told him. He came over after his 24-hour duty and I told him to take a nap. I sat next to him on my bed at one point, with the full intention of doing my homework, but he quickly took over my lap and used it as a pillow. So I watched a movie instead lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Oona said:


> He didn't realize he had done that until I told him. He came over after his 24-hour duty and I told him to take a nap. I sat next to him on my bed at one point, with the full intention of doing my homework, but he quickly took over my lap and used it as a pillow. So I watched a movie instead lol




Haha o i see. Yeah i have always liked when a girl sleeps or sits in my lap.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

IC I am depressed, and withdrawing, and it's been so long as I've withdrew from people here that truly? I've missed it. 

I miss not having to deal with worrying to the point of not sleeping over if I'm going to offend someone by how I phrase something, or if I'm going to be made out to be a terrible person if I refuse an offer to hangout..


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I wish I wasn't such a narcissistic a-hole. I want to be less self centered and a better human being. I need to work in being a better, less selfish person. Its getting hard to live with me.


----------



## spiritangel

IC The wave of relief when I found out he had been on a business trip and acknowledged that he should have clued me in was huge but he still has to make it up to me


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that i didnt even mean it like that at all, and not everything is what it seems. It was just a harmless post with no intention whatso ever i promise.


----------



## Oona

IC I'm full of anxiety today. For the first time in a long time I had to take a "happy pill" just to be able to go to work.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that if you *only * read some of the "Dear Name of the Recipient" in the "oy it's letters to..." thread when you are tired, that you will laugh your buns off hahahaha


----------



## Victoria08

IC that...once upon a time, I was on the waitlist to have WLS. I wasn't sure if I truly wanted it, but I just wanted to be seen as 'good enough' for once.
Calling the surgeon's office and asking to be taken off the list because I'd changed my mind...nothing has ever felt so right. In that moment, everything felt perfect. I was going to be whoever the hell I wanted to be - at whatever size I wanted to be - and people were just going to have to deal with it. 

Thinking about that moment still makes me happy.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that my feelings about love and relationships (what's appropriate and what's not) have changed dramatically in the past few months. I think its a good thing.:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sweetie said:


> IC that my feelings about love and relationships (what's appropriate and what's not) have changed dramatically in the past few months. I think its a good thing.:happy:



I've felt recently that love and relationships are living, evolving things. It makes me feel reassured that that school of thought when someone older than me can go through changes and accept them as a good thing.


----------



## Emma

IC that I'm finally happy with my lot in life. The only real obstacle in my way was myself. I never gave love freely, it was always conditional and I would always withdraw my 'love' to punish others. I realise now that I always thought others would hurt me so I had to do it to them first. My husband has the patience of a saint, I swear. The things I have done to push him away from me have been extreme but he always remained. I can love him freely now, and look forward to my future with him. 

IC that I spent far too long actually being the person that was hurting myself. My brain was a formidable opponent. lol


----------



## Sweetie

IC I pursued a much younger man pretty bluntly and it doesn't seem like he's interested. I'm glad I did because I truly believe that nothing ventured, nothing gained. But I'm feeling disappointed because it looks like he's not interested. Not a failure though ... I feel like I made a breakthrough. I've always been EXTREMELY shy, so this was a HUGE BREAKTHROUGH.


----------



## Victoria08

IC...(heh, I'm laughing as I type this)...IC that I almost called a psychic-medium to come to my house because I thought the dead were trying to communicate with me (or maybe just haunt me. 'Cause you never know...)I'd hear all these banging noises and what sounded like scratching on the ceiling. I told my mum about it and she just looks at me and says "Let me guess, the banging is mostly isolated to the dining room?" It is. She told me to go outside, look at the roof, and just wait.

And I watched as a bunch of chestnuts would fall off the tree outside and land on top of my house, and then roll off onto the ground. Every time another fell, I'd watch and think "Ah, fuck. I'm an idiot. And she'll never let me live this down."
I walked back inside and she just looked at me and said "Well, did you meet Casper the friendly chestnut? You're smart, Vicky, but bloody hell...I really do wonder about you sometimes."

:doh:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Victoria08 said:


> IC...(heh, I'm laughing as I type this)...IC that I almost called a psychic-medium to come to my house because I thought the dead were trying to communicate with me (or maybe just haunt me. 'Cause you never know...)I'd hear all these banging noises and what sounded like scratching on the ceiling. I told my mum about it and she just looks at me and says "Let me guess, the banging is mostly isolated to the dining room?" It is. She told me to go outside, look at the roof, and just wait.
> 
> And I watched as a bunch of chestnuts would fall off the tree outside and land on top of my house, and then roll off onto the ground. Every time another fell, I'd watch and think "Ah, fuck. I'm an idiot. And she'll never let me live this down."
> I walked back inside and she just looked at me and said "Well, did you meet Casper the friendly chestnut? You're smart, Vicky, but bloody hell...I really do wonder about you sometimes."
> 
> :doh:




Ooooo boy don't get me started! lol. Those things are always attracted to me! i have had so many experiences and i can sense them well. I have heard banging on the walls but no chestnuts! LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

You ask for help cuz you hurt yourself.. you get help for oh maybe 10 minutes. And then they run off on their own thing. I guess i'm left do doing the housework myself despite spasms.


----------



## Oona

It is said that it takes the brain approximately 90 seconds to decide whether or not you like someone.

IC it takes me 2.3 seconds to go from 0 to IHateYourFace


----------



## Surlysomething

I hear that.




Oona said:


> It is said that it takes the brain approximately 90 seconds to decide whether or not you like someone.
> 
> IC it takes me 2.3 seconds to go from 0 to IHateYourFace


----------



## Sweetie

IC that sometimes its hard to know where to draw the line.


----------



## Victoria08

IC that just for today, i'm tired of being the one that everyone leans on. I'm tired of being strong for other people. I'm just getting overwhelmed and i'm hiding it from them, because I know they need me right now. But it's just so hard to be strong all the time.

IAC that I can't find my iPod


----------



## Sweetie

Tired of being taken for granted. You've been warned.


----------



## Lovelyone

Wow, I see a trend here so I will not break from that.
I C that I am also tired of being taken advantage of. I am tired of being completely invisible to people unless they want something from me. I am tired of empty promises and blatant lies. I am tired of being the one who is always supportive of others but when I need moral support or encouragement I am made to feel as if I am a burden--I am made to feel as if what I have to say is not important--I am not allowed to speak my mind about how I am feeling about MYSELF without someone telling me that I have offended them. F*CK 'EM all.
Oh, and P.S...just because I am fat does not mean that I am easy, desperate or want to talk about food constantly.


----------



## penguin

IC that I felt a little like a celebrity today. I was out running errands and doing the grocery shopping after dropping my daughter at school, when a man came up to me and asked if I was on Dimensions, and if I was penguin. I was taken by surprise, because AFAIK there aren't that many Australians on the site, let alone locals. It does feel good to be told you look "even more gorgeous in real life", especially as I was having a pretty shitty morning and had just thrown clothes on this morning and was feeling daggy about it. It definitely perked my day up.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*sooooo IC I have been working at the hippest PIE SHOP in baltimore, yummm but I am being paid minimum wage and tips are spotty at best...people come in and spend $28-$100's on whole pies and TIP $0...got it...

going to interview at 8am with a very trendy/high end caterer....lots of connections/networking/friends/friends of friends....and $$$ 

heres hoping it's a score at HOT CATERERS!!!!*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC i know i am not perfect, i have my flaws, but i am a good person with a heart of gold. I like who i am and i have confidence in myself. I am unique, passionate, kind with a sense of humor and charismatic, and i always mean well. And would literally give you the shirt off my back. I know there are things i can do to better myself in that sense, but for the base part im ok with myself.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> IC that I felt a little like a celebrity today. I was out running errands and doing the grocery shopping after dropping my daughter at school, when a man came up to me and asked if I was on Dimensions, and if I was penguin. I was taken by surprise, because AFAIK there aren't that many Australians on the site, let alone locals. It does feel good to be told you look "even more gorgeous in real life", especially as I was having a pretty shitty morning and had just thrown clothes on this morning and was feeling daggy about it. It definitely perked my day up.



That is crazy meeting someone from the boards in person. :blink:


----------



## spiritangel

IC Hope is a dangerous word in my world must learn not to have it and just see what happens.


----------



## Gingembre

HeavyDuty24 said:


> That is crazy meeting someone from the boards in person. :blink:



Sort of happened to my boyfriend, although I "recognised"/"met" him again online, but in a completely different context to Dims, and it turned out his office is 10mins walk from my house. 

That is a cool story though, Penguin, glad the encounter made you feel good.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Gingembre said:


> Sort of happened to my boyfriend, although I "recognised"/"met" him again online, but in a completely different context to Dims, and it turned out his office is 10mins walk from my house.
> 
> That is a cool story though, Penguin, glad the encounter made you feel good.




Wow that's crazy! very cool story Gingembre. Although not from Dims, i have ran into people before from online in real life! once ran into a girl a long time ago i used to talk to online. We didn't talk online anymore but i saw her in the store, i did recognise her. I was like wtf. Not sure if she knew it was me haha lol. Then some people i have seen in real life before although i wasn't "completely" sure, i knew i had seen them online somewhere before.


----------



## Sweetie

All illusions are gone. Time to move forward.


----------



## Oona

IC I'm pretty much bull shitting my way through my Business Communications and Health Care Management classes. I put forth SO much effort and feel like I fail, but when I BS it all, I keep straight A's... *HOW DOES THAT MAKE ANY SENSE?!*


----------



## Donna

Makes alot of sense given that business communication is pretty much all BS.


----------



## penguin

HeavyDuty24 said:


> That is crazy meeting someone from the boards in person. :blink:



It was unexpected, but cool 



Gingembre said:


> That is a cool story though, Penguin, glad the encounter made you feel good.



I definitely needed the boost yesterday


----------



## supersoup

Reading about positive real-life Dims run ins makes me so happy. I don't post a lot here anymore, but I read it every day, and I owe so much to this place. I moved to the east coast to be near friends I made on here, and I'm living happy as a clam with my boyfriend of 5+ years I also met here. There's lots of love in these posts, I like when it makes real world smiles.


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC I need to go to bed. I am so tired that I accidentally posted what song I was listening on this thread because I wasn't paying attention.

Goodnight kids


----------



## HottiMegan

Booo! IC that i ate pizza for dinner and now i feel all sick to my stomach.. I used to love pizza.. too much clean livin' has ruined my stummy.


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> *.....going to interview at 8am with a very trendy/high end caterer....lots of connections/networking/friends/friends of friends....and $$$
> 
> heres hoping it's a score at HOT CATERERS!!!!*



*it went well...hoping to go in this weekend, here's to job #3*


----------



## Carrie

I realized today that I unconsciously make a robot noise with my mouth when I use my reacher-grabber stick thingy to pick stuff up off the floor. Sort of like... brzzzzt. Check out my robotic arm! 

Nerd.


----------



## HottiMegan

Carrie said:


> I realized today that I unconsciously make a robot noise with my mouth when I use my reacher-grabber stick thingy to pick stuff up off the floor. Sort of like... brzzzzt. Check out my robotic arm!
> 
> Nerd.



lol  My husband and kids do stuff like that  I use our grabber to tickle the boys


----------



## Sweetie

I am so not good at this flirting stuff that people do. I get all nervous and insecure and I hate that.


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC I am not afraid to call the landlord to complain about her husband's nephew that moved into the apartment above mine and the fact that he has someone else living there too, who likes to pace around the fucking room above mine ALL FUCKING NIGHT LONG!!!!! 
I know you stupid fucks are doing drugs all night and sleeping all day, but I don't give a shit!!!! Wake me up at 4am and be noisy as hell til 5:30am again tonight and I promise it won't be the landlord I call, it will be the cops!!!


----------



## Sweetie

I wish I wasn't so naive...but I'm learning.


----------



## CarlaSixx

A girl who is dating a guy I like says she feels threatened by me. It just seems so weird. I have never done or said anything mean to her. I've complimented her many times. She's been with him for a long while now. And she is his type, not me. So I don't get where the hate is coming from...? I've been nothing but friendly with both of them and I never flirt with another woman's partner. I just don't get why this is suddenly happening...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TwilightStarr said:


> IC I am not afraid to call the landlord to complain about her husband's nephew that moved into the apartment above mine and the fact that he has someone else living there too, who likes to pace around the fucking room above mine ALL FUCKING NIGHT LONG!!!!!
> I know you stupid fucks are doing drugs all night and sleeping all day, but I don't give a shit!!!! Wake me up at 4am and be noisy as hell til 5:30am again tonight and I promise it won't be the landlord I call, it will be the cops!!!




Ooooo that's nothing! let me tell you, back when i lived in my apartment a few years back, there was this little Asian girl that lived upstairs. I kid you not, this girl walked around ALL day non-stop, made noises you didnt even think were possible. She ALWAYS was walking 24/7 non-stop.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that if you live with or around little girls, that you will be inundated with stickers (the majority of which are sparkly and/or cutesy)!!! On your socks, in the carpet, in the laundry, stuck here and there and EVERYWHERE! 

It's attack of the stickers!!! Oh. My. Word.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have four younger sisters. I think i've said enough.


Haha 



fat9276 said:


> IC that if you live with or around little girls, that you will be inundated with stickers (the majority of which are sparkly and/or cutesy)!!! On your socks, in the carpet, in the laundry, stuck here and there and EVERYWHERE!
> 
> It's attack of the stickers!!! Oh. My. Word.


----------



## Oona

IC this weeks "Cleavage" challenge was fun ^.^


----------



## HottiMegan

fat9276 said:


> IC that if you live with or around little girls, that you will be inundated with stickers (the majority of which are sparkly and/or cutesy)!!! On your socks, in the carpet, in the laundry, stuck here and there and EVERYWHERE!
> 
> It's attack of the stickers!!! Oh. My. Word.



My boys have had their share of stickers everywhere too. They're just not cute and sparkly.. dinosaurs, spiderman, batman ect  I hate it when i wash a tee shirt and the sticker is still on and leaves that awful residue.



IC two days of hardcore exercise this week left me less sore than i thought i would be.


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I broke down and cried like a baby in the Doctor's office when the numbers on the scale went below 490. I knew I had lost weight due to changing my eating habits but I had no idea that I had gone below 500 lbs. The doctor thought I was upset and I had to explain to him that it was a happy cry because this was the first time in 15 years that I had gone below 500 lbs.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I broke down and cried like a baby in the Doctor's office when the numbers on the scale went below 490. I knew I had lost weight due to changing my eating habits but I had no idea that I had gone below 500 lbs. The doctor thought I was upset and I had to explain to him that it was a happy cry because this was the first time in 15 years that I had gone below 500 lbs.



I'm happy for you.  It's nice getting validation when you work hard on something.


----------



## Victoria08

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I broke down and cried like a baby in the Doctor's office when the numbers on the scale went below 490. I knew I had lost weight due to changing my eating habits but I had no idea that I had gone below 500 lbs. The doctor thought I was upset and I had to explain to him that it was a happy cry because this was the first time in 15 years that I had gone below 500 lbs.



That is so awesome...good for you!


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Ooooo that's nothing! let me tell you, back when i lived in my apartment a few years back, there was this little Asian girl that lived upstairs. I kid you not, this girl walked around ALL day non-stop, made noises you didnt even think were possible. She ALWAYS was walking 24/7 non-stop.




Yeah that would make me homicidal! lol Thank god, they pass out eventually.

Apparently I missed some action today when I was gone lol 2 cop cars and narcotics agents showed up here today and went upstairs to their apartment but no one got arrested


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TwilightStarr said:


> Yeah that would make me homicidal! lol Thank god, they pass out eventually.
> 
> Apparently I missed some action today when I was gone lol 2 cop cars and narcotics agents showed up here today and went upstairs to their apartment but no one got arrested




YES! she actually made me move out! that is the reason i moved out of that apartment complex was because of her, i did all i could and took it all i could and as long as i could plus i wanted something bigger apartment was kinda small. 

The apartment management didn't give a damn i swear man you could be housing a serial killer in your apartment but if you payed your rent they wouldnt give 2 fucks lol as long as the rent was there on time and payed in full that's all they cared about. Just couldn't take it anymore. 

Now i am in a duplex someone is on the other side but not too noisy and way better then above your head lol. The guy that lived above us then before she moved in was very quiet, i missed when he moved out.


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyDuty24 said:


> YES! she actually made me move out! that is the reason i moved out of that apartment complex was because of her, i did all i could and took it all i could and as long as i could plus i wanted something bigger apartment was kinda small.
> 
> The apartment management didn't give a damn i swear man you could be housing a serial killer in your apartment but if you payed your rent they wouldnt give 2 fucks lol as long as the rent was there on time and payed in full that's all they cared about. Just couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> Now i am in a duplex someone is on the other side but not too noisy and way better then above your head lol. The guy that lived above us then before she moved in was very quiet, i missed when he moved out.




Well that's good that you got a better place, wish we could :/

And today the bullshit got even worse! We walked outside to leave this morning and I noticed that someone had stolen the mini bail of hay, 2 mini pumpkins, & little scarecrows we had at the front of the porch to decorate for fall/halloween.

SERIOUSLY?!?! ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!?!

If you are mad at me for calling the cops on you, then say something to me!! Don't take the decorations my mom put out and the pumpkin my nephew decorated!!


----------



## spiritangel

IC Being sick coupled with other things like disappointment and something else are giving me the blues need to snap myself out of it


----------



## SprocketRocket

IC that I will be Uncle Fester for Halloween Thursday next next.


----------



## Sweetie

SprocketRocket said:


> IC that I will be Uncle Fester for Halloween Thursday next next.



Cool. Have fun! 


IC that my back is hurting, my legs are hurting, my belly is hurting ... but my heart is happy so its all good. Feeling thankful today for good friends and good coffee.


----------



## Sweetie

That moment when you're almost-21 year old son finds the page to Babeland sex toys that you were looking at... :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am a little sad that the selection of martial arts uniforms are so limited. I guess most supersized people don't attempt to take up martial arts. I'm not even sure if the largest size I can find (a 12) will even fit. Plus, if i invest 100+ in a uniform, it won't last long because my body is changing a lot with all the exercise. I'm half thinking about finding an adult pattern and modifying it to fit me and sewing my very own. I am thinking seriously about this uniform thing because I am going to be graduating to the next belt in the very nearish future. (i can see me going to the December graduation) With graduation, you are required to have a full uniform.. I don't have a real uniform. I bought a pair of blue exercise pants and a black tee shirt and she lets me use that. I'm sad to see the restrictions yet again due to my size.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> IC I am a little sad that the selection of martial arts uniforms are so limited. I guess most supersized people don't attempt to take up martial arts. I'm not even sure if the largest size I can find (a 12) will even fit. Plus, if i invest 100+ in a uniform, it won't last long because my body is changing a lot with all the exercise. I'm half thinking about finding an adult pattern and modifying it to fit me and sewing my very own. I am thinking seriously about this uniform thing because I am going to be graduating to the next belt in the very nearish future. (i can see me going to the December graduation) With graduation, you are required to have a full uniform.. I don't have a real uniform. I bought a pair of blue exercise pants and a black tee shirt and she lets me use that. I'm sad to see the restrictions yet again due to my size.



You are very right, it is sad to see but I think you should make your own! It will mean more. and you can keep changing it as your body changes.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that 50 feels FINE!


----------



## SprocketRocket

IC that it is so fun.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I just want tomorrow to be over and done with, I am not used to wishing away precious time but I really wish I could go to bed and wake up and have it be friday


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic my hands are so cold that they actually ache.


----------



## SprocketRocket

HottiMegan said:


> Ic my hands are so cold that they actually ache.



Wha happen?


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC im getting my first tattoo on thursday nervous and excited feelings


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC I am a little nervous about going to the Orthopedic Doctor in the morning, to make sure my broken finger is healing right.
I'm afraid what they will do if it's not healing right  I just want it to be healed so I can take this damn bandage and splint off my hand and take a shower without wrapping my hand in a grocery bag!


----------



## SprocketRocket

IC I like going to bed on the early side.


----------



## Oona

IC I can't wait for my San Diego trip on the 26th!


----------



## HottiMegan

SprocketRocket said:


> Wha happen?



nothing in particular happened. I am just not handling the cool weather as much as i used to.


----------



## HottiMegan

x0emnem0x said:


> You are very right, it is sad to see but I think you should make your own! It will mean more. and you can keep changing it as your body changes.



I'm going to talk to my instructor to see what she suggests. She is so wonderful and very understanding of my limitations due to size and injuries i've had.
I'm a little wary of making my own due to limitations of fabric selections. I am not sure if i can find royal blue fabric in a thick enough size.


----------



## spiritangel

IC Today was better than I thought it would be sure there were no pressies, cake or other people around 

but there were garlic prawns and home made muffins

and the makings of what might turn out to be an awesome bustle for my burlesque costume yay


----------



## snuggletiger

IC its hard getting used to making just little steps instead of big sweeping gestures and strides. 

IAC my insurance agent is pissing me off. Does it really take so long to return a phone call?


----------



## SprocketRocket

IC that I lost a letter I was supposed to keep, now I need to Google that number.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC the dog farts WAY too much!! We left him in his crate while we went to the grocery store (for a few items). We were gone 20 minutes and the whole house smelled like fart!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

HottiMegan said:


> IC the dog farts WAY too much!! We left him in his crate while we went to the grocery store (for a few items). We were gone 20 minutes and the whole house smelled like fart!!



My dog used to be like that. I had to switch her food and give her peppermint every day and then the farting stopped.


----------



## missyj1978

IC I just seen the best thing ever :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am really over the vanishing man thing I deserve so much better. On the up side at least it shows who they are and that is always a good thing better to know early on


----------



## SprocketRocket

IC that I am super bored right now and this nice and perfect spring-like weather is not helping. I can't even sit still, nor think!


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> My dog used to be like that. I had to switch her food and give her peppermint every day and then the farting stopped.



I gave him carrots yesterday, might be why he was farting. I eat carrots when i get the munchies (trying avoid chips) and i shared.. he loves carrots. phoo!


Today IC my whole body hurts.. think only my hands are free from pain. I had a tough martial arts class on Tuesday and then i went tromping around a farm today and i suck on uneven ground.. It flared up my foot injury and causes me to limp and then sets into motion a whole lot of aches.. i'm not sure if i'll make it through a class tonight! I really want to but i want to be able to function tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetie

It was nice having that thin thread of hope.


----------



## SprocketRocket

IC that the two making veiled references about me in other threads makes me laugh, lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx

HottiMegan said:


> I gave him carrots yesterday, might be why he was farting. I eat carrots when i get the munchies (trying avoid chips) and i shared.. he loves carrots. phoo!



Ah... must be it!! Lily gets extra dirty with carrots too.. lol




Ic I really like ginger guys lately. I spot them everywhere and instantly get flirty. Haha


----------



## SprocketRocket

IC that I am having some difficulty sleeping tonight.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I had already deleted all your emails and today I deleted your number from my phone. Its time your a vanishing Man and I deserve better, thank goodness it takes me far less time to do these things lately


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC that I am already sick of moving. I am sore, the stress is maddening, and the tension is so thick you can cut it with a knife.


----------



## SprocketRocket

IC that my SSA ALJ hearing is in 20 days!!!!


----------



## SprocketRocket

IC that I still want to call her, and I still could, but.. That, at the nearing end of this wonderful day, that all I think about is her.


----------



## Saoirse

Call her. I fucking double dog dare you.

Chicken.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Saoirse said:


> Call her. I fucking double dog dare you.
> 
> Chicken.



?

If I was in a manic mood or episode, I would...


----------



## Saoirse

dooooo ittttt

Im sure she would love to hear from you.


----------



## cinnamitch

Please don't encourage him. He has stalked people. I don't care who knows it either. I am personally sick of his bs.



Saoirse said:


> dooooo ittttt
> 
> Im sure she would love to hear from you.


----------



## Sweetie

I sent him a message and I'm not going to look until AFTER my weekend with the girls to see if he responded. I just want to bask in the HOPE for a little while...


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so lonely its almost painful.


----------



## Amaranthine

HottiMegan said:


> I'm so lonely its almost painful.



Hear, hear :/ 

IC I wish most socialization didn't feel so shallow. I'm generally not lonely...until I'm around a bunch of people. They seem pretty happy getting drunk and shooting the breeze, but I can't get over how unfulfilling it feels.


----------



## Yakatori

You should try, maybe, to engage people at the level where you're most comfortable. Talk about things that actually are interesting to you. Yeah, you will tend to alienate some people. But, here and there, you will be surprised. At who responds and how.

You want to meet these people as early into your life as you can. And where-ever & whenever you can.

Yeah, when everyone is drunk and stoned, it will tend to enable a lot of superficial stupidity. But, particularly while you're still in school, it will also tend to embolden some ambitious conversations. And some that are totally directionless; but, you know, in that way that's sort of interesting.


----------



## Saoirse

I find conversation tends to flow better for me if im high.


----------



## MattB

IC ever since I saw him in concert over 10 years ago, I've really hated Bob Dylan. I don't think we'll ever reconcile.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love his songwriting and when people sing his songs.

I think his voice and personality suck. haha





MattB said:


> IC ever since I saw him in concert over 10 years ago, I've really hated Bob Dylan. I don't think we'll ever reconcile.


----------



## DKnight00

HeavyDuty24 said:


> YES! she actually made me move out! that is the reason i moved out of that apartment complex was because of her, i did all i could and took it all i could and as long as i could plus i wanted something bigger apartment was kinda small.
> 
> The apartment management didn't give a damn i swear man you could be housing a serial killer in your apartment but if you payed your rent they wouldnt give 2 fucks lol as long as the rent was there on time and payed in full that's all they cared about. Just couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> Now i am in a duplex someone is on the other side but not too noisy and way better then above your head lol. The guy that lived above us then before she moved in was very quiet, i missed when he moved out.



When I used to live in my old apartment, both the neighbors UNDER us, as well as towards our side were out of control. Loud music, screaming, kids slamming doors, etc. I would tell them something every once and a while, and all would seem to stop for 2-3 weeks before it started back up again.

I swear I felt like some old scrooge before finally one night during a party (parents were out I suppose), the neigbors to the side of us had the music blasting, booming so much everything in my apartment shook. My ex and roomates all tried to stop me as I burst through the neigbors door, shut and shut the music off before glaring at the two younger guys whom invited everyone. (Mind you I just turned 20 back then so wasn't that much older I guess, at most 4 years)

Well once I left the music never came back on, and none of our stuff was messed with. The neigbor under us saw me kick in their door, and for the rest of the year there were no issues !

Now if I could solve all my problems like that I'd be golden !




TwilightStarr said:


> Yeah that would make me homicidal! lol Thank god, they pass out eventually.
> 
> Apparently I missed some action today when I was gone lol 2 cop cars and narcotics agents showed up here today and went upstairs to their apartment but no one got arrested



Sounds like something that happened at my old place, except the cops did make a couple arrests as two guys ran out the apartment building trying to get away..... sometimes I miss my old place haha !

Also, IC that I'm still taking my damn time getting these assignments turned in :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I am giving up on dating and relationships. And sex. 
Since I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place, might as well not even try.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

IC im still single and will be because any man i meet decide they want my friends aswell


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC it drives me insane that my mom constantly says one thing and then does the complete fucking opposite that she said she wouldn't do!!! And she doesn't even realize so she thinks I am crazy when I tell her what she did

WTF?!?!  :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC We joined a gym today. I am excited and nervous. I am excited to get more fit but nervous because i'm the big fat fatty fat in the gym.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC when friends lose loved ones, it seems all I got is "im sorry" and I feel bad I can't do more


----------



## Sweetie

IC it bothers me to see so much activity on the paysite board when in my real life I can't seem to find any man that appreciates my body as it is. How is that? Where are all the real life BBW lovers?


----------



## HottiMegan

snuggletiger said:


> IC when friends lose loved ones, it seems all I got is "im sorry" and I feel bad I can't do more



I totally feel the same way. I am not an eloquent person and feel especially at a loss when someone is grieving.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Sweetie said:


> IC it bothers me to see so much activity on the paysite board when in my real life I can't seem to find any man that appreciates my body as it is. How is that? Where are all the real life BBW lovers?



I feel the same. Can't find anyone in real life. It's all fantasy stuff, which isn't practical whatsoever. 
Plus anyone I chat to online wants me to stay my size or get bigger, while I have been told my 3 docs that because of my condition, I need to lose at least 50lbs to improve my health. 

I'm somewhere between a rock and a hard place. Never gonna be thin enough for most guys, and never gonna be fat enough for FAs.


----------



## penguin

Sweetie said:


> IC it bothers me to see so much activity on the paysite board when in my real life I can't seem to find any man that appreciates my body as it is. How is that? Where are all the real life BBW lovers?



Some folks only want the fantasy, not the reality. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing, as long as they realise they're not in a position for a relationship when they're in that state.


----------



## Oona

IC that I'm not sure what happened/got into me this morning, but my hair is done and I'm wearing makeup...

I thought finals week was going to make me look like a crazy woman, not more put together. Maybe the extra focus is helping the rest of my life?

Don't know, Don't care! I look awesome today!


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> IC that I'm not sure what happened/got into me this morning, but my hair is done and I'm wearing makeup...
> 
> I thought finals week was going to make me look like a crazy woman, not more put together. Maybe the extra focus is helping the rest of my life?
> 
> Don't know, Don't care! I look awesome today!



Lol, during exam time my apartments would always be cleaner than at any other time of the term....just couldn't justify goofing off, but needed to do something other than study at times. Maybe a bit of the same got into you?

And of course, we expect evidence of this ;-)


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Lol, during exam time my apartments would always be cleaner than at any other time of the term....just couldn't justify goofing off, but needed to do something other than study at times. Maybe a bit of the same got into you?
> 
> And of course, we expect evidence of this ;-)



Somehow, in a weird way, that makes me wish finals week was all the time. I could use a little more focus in my life lol


----------



## PolkaStripe

Sweetie said:


> IC it bothers me to see so much activity on the paysite board when in my real life I can't seem to find any man that appreciates my body as it is. How is that? Where are all the real life BBW lovers?



Agreed, and I haven't found one either. I want a guy who finds me as beautiful and sexy as I think I am, while loving all of the smart, funny, and quirky parts of me too. The few guys I have met expressed interest in me sexually, but that's it. Um, who are you kidding? Are you too afraid to be seen with me? Clearly, I like food; take me out to dinner. 

However, then I see these guys posting about their girlfriends/wives and hope renews.


----------



## Surlysomething

Best. line. ever. :bow:




PolkaStripe said:


> Clearly, I like food; take me out to dinner.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm having a hard time with medical stress lately. I'm not sick but hubs just got a biopsy today. I am scared and stressed. I just really need a break!!


----------



## spookytwigg

One of my rats died today (at a year and a half old) and I'm completely gutted. just can't stop crying.


----------



## PolkaStripe

Surlysomething said:


> Best. line. ever. :bow:



Thanks!


----------



## PolkaStripe

spookytwigg said:


> One of my rats died today (at a year and a half old) and I'm completely gutted. just can't stop crying.



 It's okay to cry. Unexpectedly losing a pet is a traumatic situation to endure. *hugs*


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I keep almost dozing off. Not sure how that's going to work for martial arts tonight.. i'm sooo farken tired!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> IC I keep almost dozing off. Not sure how that's going to work for martial arts tonight.. i'm sooo farken tired!!



I feel ya chick! Me too. 2 hours of sleep and a 2 hour nap... I am ready to crash!


----------



## Oona

IC that I love when he randomly stops by to surprise me :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

x0emnem0x said:


> I feel ya chick! Me too. 2 hours of sleep and a 2 hour nap... I am ready to crash!



I think i'm coming down with a cold, I got 6 or so hours of sleep but obviously it wasn't enough. Right now, i'm thinking of taking advantage of the boys being in school and going back to my bed and snuggling up with my quilt my grandma made me and catching some more zzs.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> I think i'm coming down with a cold, I got 6 or so hours of sleep but obviously it wasn't enough. Right now, i'm thinking of taking advantage of the boys being in school and going back to my bed and snuggling up with my quilt my grandma made me and catching some more zzs.



I'm with you too, I just posted a rant about how messed up my sleep schedule has been but haven't though about the fact I feel like total butt. My throats been starting to hurt, sleeping a lot, hot/cold, headache all that... I hope you feel better!


----------



## Fuzzy

There's only one way to pay off a sleep debt. And your body will choose when that debt is due. Whether you're in bed, in class, or on the freeway during rush hour. 

I totalled a VW beetle that way. :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I'm absolutely dreading the impending visit of my youngest cousin. If it wasn't for my grandmother, he would not be setting foot across the doorstep. He gets me incredibly stressed and I know he'll try baiting me when he isn't lying, being a complete ass-plug, crying poor or plotting revenge (because everything wrong in his life is always someone else's fault). He is the one person in this world that I can truly say that I detest.


----------



## Oona

IC I hate baking premade cookie dough. It's so unsatisfying.


----------



## CleverBomb

Fuzzy said:


> There's only one way to pay off a sleep debt. And your body will choose when that debt is due. Whether you're in bed, in class, or on the freeway during rush hour.
> 
> I totalled a VW beetle that way. :blush:


I spent an hour sleeping on top of my parked motorcycle at a freeway offramp in middle-of-nowhere southern Utah (propped it up on the centerstand, got back on and slumped over the handlebars) to avoid that once. Or twice. Three if you count a rest-stop picnic table in the California high desert east of Baker...


----------



## CarlaSixx

I went away to North Coubtry , New York for the weekend. A friend invited me over to his place and went to trivia night and cosmic bingo. He was hosting both events. Trivia night was a fundraiser for a retirement home. It was so much fun. And then cosmic bingo was at the casino. Played in black lights and stuff. I had a blast  Kinda don't wanna go home now. 

Also, the most shocking thing to me was that you can smoke in the casino. In Canada, it is illegal to smoke anywhere indoors. So that was different. Lol.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I am so glad i made some chocolate treats last night. Today is one of those days that I will consume mass quantities.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I'm absolutely dreading the impending visit of my youngest cousin. If it wasn't for my grandmother, he would not be setting foot across the doorstep. He gets me incredibly stressed and I know he'll try baiting me when he isn't lying, being a complete ass-plug, crying poor or plotting revenge (because everything wrong in his life is always someone else's fault). He is the one person in this world that I can truly say that I detest.



It wouldn't let me rep you for ass-plug....


----------



## Oona

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It wouldn't let me rep you for ass-plug....



Gotcha covered!


----------



## HottiMegan

So i found out today that my sick family members have been drinking from my water cup that i keep on the table next to the couch. So i guess i was doomed to get sick thanks to them. I had been washing my hands like crazy, trying NOT to get sick and now my throat is really sore... I'm a little miffed at them.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm about to spend three nights away from home starting on Sunday after spending two nights away already over this past weekend. I like the idea of being on vacation but I'm not sure how mom feels about it. But I feel like I need it. It helps me feel good once I get back home. 

But honestly... I was a bit stressed when I was in New York for those two nights on vacation. Lol.


----------



## ODFFA

I confess.......that bad omen-y feeling I had in the pit of my stomach wasn't just my imagination after all. I should have kept on trusting it. I know where I stand now and where I always stood, really.... and despite the very best intentions, it hurts quite a bit.


----------



## spookytwigg

Although this is my absolute favourite night of the year in feeling really anxious about this one and I can't quite figure why.


----------



## Oona

IC I think I'm turning back into the extreme introvert I was two years ago. It's good because it keeps me from getting emotionally hurt. It's bad because it makes the loneliness so much more extreme.


----------



## CleverBomb

In my public speaking class and the halls outside it, there were quite a few people in Halloween costumes. At first it seemed odd that everybody was coming to class (not waiting until after) all dressed up, then it hit me:

Oh, yeah, that's right. Theater majors.


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC This current MS relapse I am having as been a fatal blow to me. I was so super positive that I was doing good since being diagnosed in March and my shots were helping. 
Now I am on 2 weeks of steroids and praying that the relapse symptoms go away soon!!!


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have been having fun flirting with a tall sexy (think legolas with facial hair) nerdy guy shame he lives so far away and it will probably go no where but it is fun while it lasts


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I feel accomplished cleaning the house


----------



## spiritangel

IC I need snuggles 

IAC I think I should have followed my first intuition on how to do the front part of my costume (I am doing this sans instructions or anything) hoping my idea tomorrow will pan out or I may have to alter it a bit from my original idea


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I am so sore! We did like 70 push ups in martial arts last night. My arms and boobs and shoulders are very sore right now.


----------



## Oona

IC I didn't realize how much he meant to me until he left.


----------



## spookytwigg

Oona said:


> IC I didn't realize how much he meant to me until he left.



*soothing hugs*


----------



## Sweetie

IC I have a coffee date with a very sexy guy and I'm anxious that I'm going to give away the fact that I'm really quite a dating novice and extremely shy. I've been working on my "bold, confident attitude" but it's a stretch for me.


----------



## Librarygirl

IC that I feel unusually excited / apprehensive about Monday. Tomorrow could be the day I get a foot on the property ladder! I also have a just a week to organise a big work event...And will get to see my wonderful work friend and crush for the first time in a very long 10 days. After two weeks that have been pretty trying in many ways, I really hope things will take a turn for the better tomorrow.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I was entertaining myself in the mirror while getting ready to go in the shower. I was flexing my newly enhanced pecks. (not boob job but many push ups) I was enjoying watching my boobs go up and down without the help of my hands. I'm such a dork.  I haven't been able to do the boob flex for a while. i used to be able to do one at a time when i was body building


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> IC that I feel unusually excited / apprehensive about Monday. Tomorrow could be the day I get a foot on the property ladder! I also have a just a week to organise a big work event...And will get to see my wonderful work friend and crush for the first time in a very long 10 days. After two weeks that have been pretty trying in many ways, I really hope things will take a turn for the better tomorrow.



I hope it is all going well today!



HottiMegan said:


> IC I was entertaining myself in the mirror while getting ready to go in the shower. I was flexing my newly enhanced pecks. (not boob job but many push ups) I was enjoying watching my boobs go up and down without the help of my hands. I'm such a dork.  I haven't been able to do the boob flex for a while. i used to be able to do one at a time when i was body building



I've seen guys doing that, never really thought about women doing it before--but glad you are getting your muscle-mojo back!


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> I hope it is all going well today!



Thanks Tad! More waiting, on all fronts.

Put an offer in on the house - it was the first they'd had despite 6 viewings and I now just have to hope they accept.
As for the man I love, sadly his boss had arranged an all day out of the office meeting, so I will have to wait until tomorrow and hope all is well between us then. 
And the work project is freaking me out!
Still, it could all come good!


----------



## Oona

IC moving out was the best thing I did for our friendship. He has come to me 4-5 times in the last week for advice and just to have someone to talk to. I missed this part of our friendship. He's like my big brother again.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've had such a hectic week and a half. And today is no better. It's an early ride to wad off to court. A year after an incident at a bar, my friend is still fighting charges. This'll be the first time I step into court since the child abuse cases against my parents when I was young. So I'm panicking. I really hope I don't see that judge there.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I just got 48 new nail polishes in the mail and i'm tempted to remove my recent layer of polish just to try some of them out  I'm so excited, it was like xmas morning while opening the boxes of polish to see what colors i got!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tad said:


> I've seen guys doing that, never really thought about women doing it before--but glad you are getting your muscle-mojo back!



he he, it does look weird but it's something that i like because it's a sign of strength and power. I like being big and strong. I have always felt good being the tall person in the crowd and adding good strength just adds to that powerful feeling.


----------



## Tracyarts

" I like being big and strong. I have always felt good being the tall person in the crowd and adding good strength just adds to that powerful feeling. "

Oh that's me too!

I love being big and tall and strong. I've always striven to be as physically active, fit, and strong as I can be at any given time in my life. I may have a LOT of fat on my body, but there are some pretty well developed muscles underneath it. And whenever I notice one getting stronger or harder, it gives me a little thrill. Maybe because it's hidden strength and my little secret? 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

Maybe that's the case! I have wrestled with the husband an accidentally thrown him across the room in defense of my feet. He now avoids my legs whenever possible when messing with me. Hidden strength, that's a fun concept


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> IC I just got 48 new nail polishes in the mail and i'm tempted to remove my recent layer of polish just to try some of them out  I'm so excited, it was like xmas morning while opening the boxes of polish to see what colors i got!



Go for it Megan! I LOVE NEW NAIL POLISH!


----------



## HottiMegan

Sweetie said:


> Go for it Megan! I LOVE NEW NAIL POLISH!



I picked out a teal blue as a base color and a really awesome teal sparkle polish to go over it.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic i'm not sure what i want to do at the gym today. I was thinking of showing hubs the ropes of the weight machines since he's never used them. It's been about 15 years for me but i'm sure i could help him. I was also sort of thinking of doing water aerobics but not sure...


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> Ic i'm not sure what i want to do at the gym today. I was thinking of showing hubs the ropes of the weight machines since he's never used them. It's been about 15 years for me but i'm sure i could help him. I was also sort of thinking of doing water aerobics but not sure...



I love water aerobics. Its awesome for a person with any kind of back problem. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## HottiMegan

We ended up leaving to late and i just did stationary bike. I set the program for 30 minutes on level 5. After about 11 minutes i said i'll quite at 15 minutes because i was sore and uncomfortable.. I ended up doing the whole 30 minutes. I'm proud of me! I pushed myself and my legs are sore but i did it! I don't like the reclining kind of bike.. too much belly to do that kind.


----------



## Mathias

IC that I haven't been truly happy in a long time, but I cover it up by trying to make other people laugh and playing video games all the time.


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> IC that I haven't been truly happy in a long time, but I cover it up by trying to make other people laugh and playing video games all the time.



Hugs Matty are you ok? you know I am always here if you need someone to talk to


----------



## Sweetie

IC I feel more than a little bad about something I did. I had a coffee date set up for tonight with a new man I met on BBWCupid (and I really do like alot so far) but I cancelled with a lame excuse about a prior commitment. I was too embarrassed to admit that the true reason I cancelled was because I'm still really, really missing my Skippy and grieving for him, and because I just adopted Ben and I couldn't bring myself to leave him just yet. I'm having bad dreams about losing Skippy, and over the summer my mothers puppy was accidentally killed when my brother stepped on her (she was a mini-pomeranian and only weighed 3 lbs). She died in my arms. I find myself waking in the middle of the night to check and make sure Ben is still breathing. It's a terrible feeling. I also had two really disappointing relationships in the past two years. I guess I'm just feeling too fragile. More fragile than I realized.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic i want a nap really badly!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC there is something quite sexy about The Doctor


----------



## Archetypus

I only ever post on Dims, or anywhere, when I've been boozing it up. Bad idea, but I've had worse...


----------



## CarlaSixx

I found out a friend of mine has gotten into the screenprinting business. His shop carries many items of clothing up to women's 4X and men's 4X. I asked him about it and he's told me he could print pretty much anything at all for me if I just give him what I want on a shirt. So images in vector form, or a saying. Which has my mind absolutely buzzing with ideas 

But what I wanted to do was go to the t-shirt saying thread on here and find a good one to bring to him. But I can't seem to find the thread anywhere and I've spent over a half hour searching for it


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that as time goes on I am still motivated to lose this weight but I am just so tired and I wake up thinking about him and it makes me sick to my stomach. I miss him so much it hurts. I hate "love", I hate affection every more, because those are the memories you remember after everything has fallen apart...


----------



## CarlaSixx

My birthday is this coming Wednesday and it is the saddest one Ive had yet. No plans. No friends. No food. No fun. Its the first year I'm completely dreading getting older. I'm only one year away from the age I wanted to have all my shit together. And not being even the slightest bit close makes me so sad.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm tempted to put a sign on my roof with large un-friendly letters that blinks Bah Humbug


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that going to the gym has been making me feel a lot better.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today I turned my 42" HDTV into my own personal desktop computer by hooking it up to my laptop and getting a USB keyboard and mouse attached as well. And I LOVE IT! Big computer screen is awesome. I'd love to see what this would be like if I was Skyping with someone or something. That would be super interesting. Haha. And it makes me feel super lazy at the same time, but still super comfortable. I can sit so much better in my chair in my livingroom to use the net. I think I'm going to do this more often.


----------



## Blackjack

CarlaSixx said:


> Today I turned my 42" HDTV into my own personal desktop computer by hooking it up to my laptop and getting a USB keyboard and mouse attached as well. And I LOVE IT! Big computer screen is awesome. I'd love to see what this would be like if I was Skyping with someone or something. That would be super interesting. Haha. And it makes me feel super lazy at the same time, but still super comfortable. I can sit so much better in my chair in my livingroom to use the net. I think I'm going to do this more often.



...holy shit, this might be something for me to do. I'm interested.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Blackjack said:


> ...holy shit, this might be something for me to do. I'm interested.



It was awesome. It makes watching Skype calls and YouTube videos so much cooler. I think my 3$ HDMI cable purchase was a damn good idea.


----------



## Sweetie

IC that I'm pretty disappointed but not going to give up. Two promising new guys turned out to be the same old selfish type that I'm trying to get away from. This time I realized it in time before I allowed myself to get caught up. It seems that some people assume that being fat means desperate. NOPE.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm pretty emotionally down. I really don't know how to handle being hated for an unknown reason by someone who doesn't know me.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess it felt good to reprimand a rude obnoxious posh woman who was abusing a shop assistant today. He clearly couldn't say much for fear of complaints/ not being professional, but it was nice to strike a blow for shopworkers everywhere.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I think my 2L sprite bottle resembles a dalek slightly.. it made me giggle.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I'm feeling invisible


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I am surprised that my husband refuses to buy me jewelry. NOt for the cost but he thinks it's too personal of a gift to get me!! WTF? He's my husband. It explains that he has NEVER given me jewelry. (ANd i'm not a girl who likes expensive jewelry. I wear mostly costume stuff cuz i don't have to worry about losing it.) We were talking about xmas presents and i told him about some jewelry that i liked and his face got all scrunchy and said it's too personal to get someone jewelry. I treasure every piece of jewelry that my Maxie gets me. He always gets me a heart necklace or some sort of heart jewelry. (my favorite shape.. even my engagement ring is a heart shape, that i picked out) It kind of saddens me that he wont be spontaneously romantic with a token of jewelry, ever.


----------



## Lovelyone

I confess that all of the snow doesn't bother me at all and it makes me a little happy to see it on the ground at this time of year.


----------



## spookytwigg

I confess that I am awful at replacing clothes. I will normally end up waiting until the clothes are literally unwearable before I can get myself to be bothered to go to a shop or anything.


----------



## HottiMegan

ACK! we have a 3 bedroom house.. my father in law is planning on coming up and bringing an additional five family members. I have no idea where they're all gonna sleep! We have three beds, a couch and a bean bag.. that's it! we have one blow up bed too. At least we have two weeks to figure that out!


----------



## penguin

Things have been really rough for me, but I think they're starting to get better. It feels good.


----------



## Mathias

IC I might need to start looking for another job. I have shitty managers.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that the recent introduction into Theosophy has taken hold of my mind. I cannot stop thinking of all the possibilities...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I hate my finances at present and that I have been putting in full time hours to get the chrissy stuff for west st done and I dont get paid for it oh well at least it will look ok


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> IC I hate my finances at present and that I have been putting in full time hours to get the chrissy stuff for west st done and I dont get paid for it oh well at least it will look ok



I feel your pain. I had to use savings to pay for groceries today. We're playing major catch up since my husband's stroke. (medical bill payments and such) I'm putting in some applications in hopes of landing a job to help the financial situation. I've never had a full time, real job. I'm scared.


----------



## Fuzzy

The blower motor resistor and its electrical connector melted together recently, causing me to lose all but one speed to the fan. When I researched this problem, I noted that this item was recalled back in 2001.


----------



## ODFFA

IC...... I have never cried as many happy tears as I have just now.


----------



## Fuzzy

How? How can I sprain my ankle.. again? I didn't do anything.. except walk on it. Grr. Time to put a bag of frozen veggies on it, I expect.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Having to shop for necessities around Christmas has me in a panic.


----------



## Oona

IC I'm not in the holiday spirit at all. I don't want to have tomorrow off work. I'd rather be here, keeping busy. Instead I will be at home, alone, and probably shit-faced.

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## CleverBomb

I'm breaking Christmas lights and giggling.
My cat is looking at me as though I've lost my mind.
Who knows -- he may be right. 


These aren't actual lights, of course -- they're a seasonal addition to the header of a forum I read. Mouse-over the bulbs, and they "shatter" with a suitably rewarding sound of broken glass.


----------



## Victoria08

IC it appears that I almost drunk-messaged someone on here last night. I obviously got distracted before I could send it, which is good. 
I tend to lose my filter and say whatever pops into my head when I've had a few drinks


----------



## prplecat

I've been celibate for over 12 years now. When I watched my son grieve the loss of his second father figure at the ripe old age of FOUR, I decided that I just couldn't subject him to that ever again. Now he's nearly 17. I have NO family. It might be time to tear down the thick, high brick walls that I've built to protect us against relationship drama...but I have no idea how to do it! I'm terrified at the very idea of going on even one date. Dating websites? I start an account, then leave it at the point where I have to write my "ad". I will soon be entirely alone in this world because I'm a coward. Arranged marriage is starting to sound like a great idea...:really sad:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that that just because your down at times or at points in your life doesn't make you clinicly depressed, sometimes your down longer or more frequent then other times, but i think it just makes you human, i know some folks will disagree with that but it's just my opinion. I mean we all get discouraged you know, it's a part of life. We all have times in our lives we are up and down, times we are happier more then others times we are sad more then others. I think it just makes you human IMO. Im usually a happy optimisitic person but not gonna lie there are times even im like fuck it haha lol it happens to everyone, when im down i feel it's best to just let it run it's course, it will pass it always does it's jut a phase in life, won't be done always and forever, it has happened to me before, but i always bounce back always. Granted it happens to some people more then others but it does happen to everyone. No one can be happy or optimistic all the time, even the people who usually are lol, i don't think everyone in life is always happy or optimistic or something always or everyday, we all have our days and times in life call me crazy but i think sometimes it's just best to be down and get over it, it will definitly run it's course and pass and be over it always does for me. I feel that works best for me, i know not for others but usually for me. We all have those instances we get down or whatever, it happens to everyone. Sometimes it's just life ya know


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> Things have been really rough for me, but I think they're starting to get better. It feels good.



I know what you mean. Same here i mean things get rough but there is always a light at the end of the tunnel.  things usually always get better.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I wish I knew how to kick start my dating life again. And get serious about dating. Not just say it and then be looking for friends or fwbs. I think its time for a genuine relationship. But I don't know how to make that happen.


----------



## spookytwigg

I get way too annoyed by lyrics to crappy pop songs. I spend ages analyzing words that they probably never expected people to take notice of.


----------



## missyj1978

IC if it gets any colder im going to turn into a ice cube


----------



## Oona

IC I'm nervous to take Medical Law & Ethics and Psychology in the same term...


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC that I have completely forgotten what all goes in to planning. I just need to keep reminding myself while that it's my second trip down the aisle, it's her first. 

Though I am not sure how we got from "a simple service" to "we're having at least three bridesmaids". lol


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I SERIOUSLY HATE my nieces widow. I can honestly say that I have never said that I truly hated another person in my entire life, until now. He is a lazy good for nothing lay about who has done NOTHING to help us plan his wifes funeral. He is self centered and inconsiderate, thoughtless and completely clueless. His favorite saying is "I am a 28 year old man." Well honey, I have news for you, NO YOU AREN'T--GO fuck yourself--and don't be surprised if you find all of your things in a trash bag on the porch after the funeral.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Apparently I deleted my ex's phone number sometime ago. Which is kind of a good thing, considering I kept it handy for moments of desperation (like now) but what's making me mad about it is that I don't remember doing that at all.


----------



## Fuzzy

My name is Fuzzy, and I'm a chocoholic. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Hi Fuzzy! 



Fuzzy said:


> My name is Fuzzy, and I'm a chocoholic. :doh:


----------



## Oona

IC I'm really happy he's back


----------



## Saoirse

Oona said:


> IC I'm really happy he's back



Brian on Family Guy?? Yea me too!!


----------



## Oona

Saoirse said:


> Brian on Family Guy?? Yea me too!!



Not who I was thinking of, but him too! lol


----------



## Lovelyone

IC that I have seen and enjoyed all of the Transformer movies.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I cant just wake up today. I don't feel sick but don't feel right. I might have to bite the bullet and see the doctor. (I have severe white coat syndrome, so that's saying something)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

After 15 months of waiting, first for his permanent residency visa and then for my fiance visa, we were FINALLY approved, and as of yesterday I am now in Australia with my fiance. We'll be married most likely in April. I can't even tell you guys how happy I am. The flight, of course, was torture for someone my size, but it was so worth it to be here, to be with him, the man I met on Dimensions in 2007. I'm in our house now, looking at the palm trees sway in the breeze outside, and in an hour I'll be listening for his car that will bring him home from work to me for the first time. It is a magical, magical day. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> After 15 months of waiting, first for his permanent residency visa and then for my fiance visa, we were FINALLY approved, and as of yesterday I am now in Australia with my fiance. We'll be married most likely in April. I can't even tell you guys how happy I am. The flight, of course, was torture for someone my size, but it was so worth it to be here, to be with him, the man I met on Dimensions in 2007. I'm in our house now, looking at the palm trees sway in the breeze outside, and in an hour I'll be listening for his car that will bring him home from work to me for the first time. It is a magical, magical day. :wubu:



Yay!! I'm so happy for you guys! Congrats!


----------



## Tad

BigBeautifulMe said:


> After 15 months of waiting, first for his permanent residency visa and then for my fiance visa, we were FINALLY approved, and as of yesterday I am now in Australia with my fiance. We'll be married most likely in April. I can't even tell you guys how happy I am. The flight, of course, was torture for someone my size, but it was so worth it to be here, to be with him, the man I met on Dimensions in 2007. I'm in our house now, looking at the palm trees sway in the breeze outside, and in an hour I'll be listening for his car that will bring him home from work to me for the first time. It is a magical, magical day. :wubu:



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sure I'm only a tiny fraction as happy, after reading this, as you are living it, but I still feel like I might pull something from grinning so broadly. So-so-so happy for you both, and wishing you all the best!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

BigBeautifulMe said:


> After 15 months of waiting, first for his permanent residency visa and then for my fiance visa, we were FINALLY approved, and as of yesterday I am now in Australia with my fiance. We'll be married most likely in April. I can't even tell you guys how happy I am. The flight, of course, was torture for someone my size, but it was so worth it to be here, to be with him, the man I met on Dimensions in 2007. I'm in our house now, looking at the palm trees sway in the breeze outside, and in an hour I'll be listening for his car that will bring him home from work to me for the first time. It is a magical, magical day. :wubu:



Congratulations!


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> After 15 months of waiting, first for his permanent residency visa and then for my fiance visa, we were FINALLY approved, and as of yesterday I am now in Australia with my fiance. We'll be married most likely in April. I can't even tell you guys how happy I am. The flight, of course, was torture for someone my size, but it was so worth it to be here, to be with him, the man I met on Dimensions in 2007. I'm in our house now, looking at the palm trees sway in the breeze outside, and in an hour I'll be listening for his car that will bring him home from work to me for the first time. It is a magical, magical day. :wubu:


I'm so happy for you! Congrats on surviving the flight and enjoy your new life. You deserve it and a long happy life together.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thank you so much, Megan, Tad, SC and Lainey. It's so exciting! So happy to finally be here.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

BigBeautifulMe said:


> After 15 months of waiting, first for his permanent residency visa and then for my fiance visa, we were FINALLY approved, and as of yesterday I am now in Australia with my fiance. We'll be married most likely in April. I can't even tell you guys how happy I am. The flight, of course, was torture for someone my size, but it was so worth it to be here, to be with him, the man I met on Dimensions in 2007. I'm in our house now, looking at the palm trees sway in the breeze outside, and in an hour I'll be listening for his car that will bring him home from work to me for the first time. It is a magical, magical day. :wubu:



That is wonderful news!!! Wishing you both all the best now and FOREVER!!! We'll be on the look out for wedding photos!!! Wheee!!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that i want to beat you to the inch of dear life. Im not the violent type but your the exception i would kick your ass. I would call the cops before hand and tell them to charge me with assault cause that would be your ass.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I love Sophia the first and don't have kids to make the excuse of that is why I watch it...


but seriously Tim Gunn as Bailywick nuff said


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that i love you more then life itself, and glad and grateful and appreciative and damn lucky you are in my life.  you are so important and special to me. Your the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I forgot how much I loved Korean movies!


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> After 15 months of waiting, first for his permanent residency visa and then for my fiance visa, we were FINALLY approved, and as of yesterday I am now in Australia with my fiance. We'll be married most likely in April. I can't even tell you guys how happy I am. The flight, of course, was torture for someone my size, but it was so worth it to be here, to be with him, the man I met on Dimensions in 2007. I'm in our house now, looking at the palm trees sway in the breeze outside, and in an hour I'll be listening for his car that will bring him home from work to me for the first time. It is a magical, magical day. :wubu:



Storybook ending/beginning!  Congrats!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I feel like I'm a curse. When I start to like someone, things go wrong for that person.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IC that sometimes i want to start over. I mean just from the womb on up start over. Just from the beginning, the Alpha.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chris' voice was based on Ted Levine's performance as Jame "Buffalo Bill" Gumb in The Silence of the Lambs. Green admittedly did an impression of the character during his audition for the role of Chris. His main inspiration for Chris' voice came from envisioning how "Buffalo Bill" would sound if he were speaking through a PA system at a McDonalds.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Going to a show tonight being hosted for Valentines Day. Imnervous and not sure what to wear. It's, to me, a fancy event. Though I'm sure most showing up would dress quite casual. But the people I know will be dressed to the nines. And I don't wanna look like I don't fit in. But I was also told to wear blue, because I'm single. The only blue I own is in casual shirts because I'm a mess with blue.

Grrrr.... Decisions decisions.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that i started reading my first romance novel in many, many years. I started sobbing during the sappy love crap.. I think i miss romance in my life and it made me sad. I put the tablet down and walked away.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Awwww, Megan.  So wish I could give you a hug right now!


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC... I don't know how much more I can take  My dad is in the hospital because he keeps passing out, we had court today about my sister and 3 week old niece. My sister was arrested for the 5 bench warrants she had and my mom got temporary custody of my niece, and all of this craziness is happening while I am in the middle of a MS relapse!!!    
I need a bottle of Jack and I can't even have that because of my MS!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

TwilightStarr said:


> IC... I don't know how much more I can take  My dad is in the hospital because he keeps passing out, we had court today about my sister and 3 week old niece. My sister was arrested for the 5 bench warrants she had and my mom got temporary custody of my niece, and all of this craziness is happening while I am in the middle of a MS relapse!!!
> I need a bottle of Jack and I can't even have that because of my MS!!!



Keep yer head up darlin'. <3


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic my body hurts. I took a couple weeks off from martial arts due to fatigue, illness and multiple time commitments for the boys. So i go back yesterday and now i hurt everywhere!!


----------



## ODFFA

I have never to date had a difficult Valentine's day, and it's something I'd kinda prided myself on. I was a happy single teen and first-year student. I knew it'd come in time and the wait just somehow seemed fitting. I wasn't going to 'settle.'

Well. Hello V-day 2014. There's a first time for everything. Today really is a very painful day, and I'm not even ashamed to say so.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I hope you all have a wonderful Valentines Day!


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I hate being such a bad mom. I ruin my kids days when i choose to do something for myself like sleep in. Max is sad and crying because he missed a phone call while i slept. It makes me sad when i screw up like that.


----------



## Gingembre

HottiMegan said:


> IC I hate being such a bad mom. I ruin my kids days when i choose to do something for myself like sleep in. Max is sad and crying because he missed a phone call while i slept. It makes me sad when i screw up like that.



I think you're a great mom, Megan. You aren't ruining your kids' days by choosing to do a small thing for yourself and as your kids get older they won't consider their day ruined either. You're not a screw up and I think you could probably do with taking more time for yourself, not less. ((Hugs))


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gingembre said:


> I think you're a great mom, Megan. You aren't ruining your kids' days by choosing to do a small thing for yourself and as your kids get older they won't consider their day ruined either. You're not a screw up and I think you could probably do with taking more time for yourself, not less. ((Hugs))



^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS.


----------



## Oona

IC my Psychology final paper is stressing me out beyond normal limits. I'll be grateful to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I can't figure out my feelings on anything. I just am unmotivated in school, want to drop out and try and get a job. Nervous about trying to get a job. Stressed about moving houses (or hopefully moving houses). It's like, why can't I just be normal and mostly happy like everyone else, and at least have some sort of courage to get my life together, get a job, be an adult... grrr.


----------



## Gingembre

x0emnem0x said:


> IC that I can't figure out my feelings on anything. I just am unmotivated in school, want to drop out and try and get a job. Nervous about trying to get a job. Stressed about moving houses (or hopefully moving houses). It's like, why can't I just be normal and mostly happy like everyone else, and at least have some sort of courage to get my life together, get a job, be an adult... grrr.



Why don't you explore getting a job whilst continuing at school? Then, if you get a job offer you want you can seriously weigh up dropping out of school, but you're still keeping your options open and not doing nothing while you look?


----------



## Victoria08

IC that the Canada vs USA game was the first hockey game that I've ever watched. I had to text my friend wth random questions like 'what do they mean when they say it's a power play?'

I'm pretty sure I can be deported for admitting this. :blush: :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

At least you watched it. 


GOOOO CANADA!




Victoria08 said:


> IC that the Canada vs USA game was the first hockey game that I've ever watched. I had to text my friend wth random questions like 'what do they mean when they say it's a power play?'
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can be deported for admitting this. :blush: :doh:


----------



## Gingembre

Exam tomorrow. Eek!


----------



## Tad

Victoria08 said:


> IC that the Canada vs USA game was the first hockey game that I've ever watched. I had to text my friend wth random questions like 'what do they mean when they say it's a power play?'
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can be deported for admitting this. :blush: :doh:



What Surly said--you did watch it, and you did ask questions to get some clue of what was going on 



Gingembre said:


> Exam tomorrow. Eek!



At least it isn't on ice hockey!  But good luck with whatever it is about.

========================================================

I confess that while I watched the first period of the Canada - Sweden gold medal game, then I took a shower and went to do groceries while the store would be quiet, and only made it back for the last half of the third period. Yes, I put quiet grocery shopping ahead of the gold medal hockey game


----------



## Oona

IC I just put myself out there for him, by giving him my recommendation for a job, and I'm a bit nervous. If he messes up, it looks bad on me. Here's hoping it all works out.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC being without the cell phone is nice but yet weird and wonky.


----------



## penguin

IC that I like the idea of someone buying me pizza and/or other food for home delivery. Especially dessert. Why isn't there a place that will deliver me dessert?


----------



## ODFFA

IC.... I think I have one of the most neurotic minds ever, and I wonder how long it's going to keep me up tonight.

Here's a current snapshot for the morbidly curious:
I'm scared of unwittingly pushing him away. Some days I think I say too much, other days I think I say too little. I hope he's still attracted to me.....sexually. Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am tired of people prejudging or misjudging me very quickly and harshly. Not everyone is an open book just because you are and some people have VERY valid reasons for this. Don't act like you know me, when I have not even *begun *to let you in and know who I am and what I am about.


----------



## Victoria08

IC that even though I live across the street from a Starbucks, I will drive completely out of the way and stop at a Tim's whenever Roll Up the Rim is on.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I wonder why when other people do the right and honorable thing, stuff works out for them, but when I do the right thing, everything goes wrong and it feels like God just uses it as an excuse to kick me in the groin so I go down worse then Frazier in Jamaica.


----------



## MattB

My boss, who is the least tech savvy person I know, got a new work laptop this week. Whoever set it up for her spelled her last name wrong when setting up her email. 

IC that I haven't said a thing about it to her all week, and even though it's such a small detail...I'm enjoying it thoroughly.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC that we are having a bouncy house at the wedding due to all the young 'uns that will be in attendance. This is either going to be the coolest thing ever or the most redneck wedding known to man. Pray for the Chicken!


----------



## lucca23v2

ScreamingChicken said:


> IC that we are having a bouncy house at the wedding due to all the young 'uns that will be in attendance. This is either going to be the coolest thing ever or the most redneck wedding known to man. Pray for the Chicken!



the funny thing is.. I doubt the kids will get a chance to use it.. the drunk adults will be in there bouncing. lol Unless it is a dry wedding.. then they will be in there sneaking drinks..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

lucca23v2 said:


> the funny thing is.. I doubt the kids will get a chance to use it.. the drunk adults will be in there bouncing. lol Unless it is a dry wedding.. then they will be in there sneaking drinks..



I am worried too about the adults kicking the kids out. :doh:

This is taking place in rural Texas; a dry wedding just wouldn't fly with either of our families. Between the beer we will be serving and the inevitable BYOBers, we may have have to use the bouncy house as a drunk tank. LOL


----------



## penguin

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am worried too about the adults kicking the kids out. :doh:
> 
> This is taking place in rural Texas; a dry wedding just wouldn't fly with either of our families. Between the beer we will be serving and the inevitable BYOBers, we may have have to use the bouncy house as a drunk tank. LOL



Have you organised anyone to watch the kids? I've been to weddings where they had designated sitters and a kid section, so that the parents could relax while knowing their kids were cared for.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

penguin said:


> Have you organised anyone to watch the kids? I've been to weddings where they had designated sitters and a kid section, so that the parents could relax while knowing their kids were cared for.


Already taken care of.

My son, daughter, and soon to be niece (12-14 in ages) are going to watch the younger kids. It's going to cost me $20 per sitter but it's going to be well spent.


----------



## dharmabean

I have come to the conclusion that my pug... is a Zombie.

A. She's half dead.
B. She smells like rotten flesh.
C. She's blind and can't hear. 
D. She wants to eat her own kind whenever he gets too close.

ya. Izzy is a Zombie.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC I feel a little insecure today after hitting on someone, and getting basically no positive or negative response back, but kind of just a response that says, "I acknowledge that you just hit on me but I'm going to say nothing about it."

Life...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Just when I get my hopes up for starting something new... friends drag me back into old ways. I can't get over the past if everyone keeps bringing it up.

Also... I'm really tempted to sell my electric bike and a few others high priced items around my house in order to buy a Mini Cooper. I really really want to own a Mini Cooper. And I don't even drive yet. But my mother could own it for me until I've got a license and insurance.


----------



## snuggletiger

Anyone know about "international proposal day"?


----------



## CleverBomb

No, but it was apparently National Puppy Day.


----------



## Fuzzy

Its time to get out of bed and get ready for work. However, the sound of a large and powerful thunderstorm has just rumbled outside my window. 

I want to enjoy a storm for a change. Bah. Work.


----------



## Oona

IC I knowingly stayed up way too freaking late. 4 hours of sleep is all I got... I have to work all day then move tonight. Caffeine here I come!


----------



## ODFFA

IC, I've never seriously considered suicide, and I'm not considering it now. But a big part of me is wishing I could just stop breathing. And another part of me wants to stay alive for the sake of one person and one person only. No, that person is not me. Staying alive does not feel like a self-kindness right now. But, nobody panic. I'm not going anywhere......


----------



## HottiMegan

ODFFA said:


> IC, I've never seriously considered suicide, and I'm not considering it now. But a big part of me is wishing I could just stop breathing. And another part of me wants to stay alive for the sake of one person and one person only. No, that person is not me. Staying alive does not feel like a self-kindness right now. But, nobody panic. I'm not going anywhere......



I totally understand that feeling.


----------



## Fuzzy

My boss decided that it was time to no longer consider me as "On Call", so I was asked to turn in my company-paid cell phone. I haven't paid for my own cell phone since... 2005. It was a crackberry pearl and the buttons started to do that double-press thing, and it couldn't do anything like most smartphones do now (like touchscreens).. but it sync'd my email yadda yadda yadda..

Then there's this part of me that doesn't want to get a replacement phone. Its like I have my freedom back... freedom to get bored in the restroom stall...

meh.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I just chugged like three shots with of vodka cuz I'm not handling since stress as well as I should. I'm not a drinker, so I'm buzzing hard and hot as Hell. It didn't help my nerves at all.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I did a big facebook clear out a couple of months back, no one removed was someone I did not like just people I had never interacted with on there or had not for the longest time, felt a smidge guilty would hate to think someone thought I did not like them for some strange reason.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Today was the second time in five days that I have had a cocktail before noon...I would be concerned if I could remember when the last time was I had a drink at all before then, but I know it's been months. Yay for opportunistic cocktail lunches with my friends!


----------



## swamptoad

IC that I have not posted in this thread for a very long time. I did some reading in this thread before I posted this ...now I can't remember what else it was that I was going to confess. I confess that this was a novice post. At least it was random. 

p.s. I also noticed that I was writing the word "was" while I was in the "now." But that was earlier. I may confess more soon on the day before tomorrow if I make it in time.


----------



## CleverBomb

I've got a black eye (or, more properly, a severe bruise on the upper eyelid of my left eye -- there's no sign of trauma to the eye itself or anywhere other than that eyelid) and I have absolutely no idea what caused it. Best guess is road debris or a bug-strike while I was out on my motorbike last week.


----------



## CAMellie

IC that I have very bad pregnancy gas. IFC that I had a big bowl of beans with cheese and hot sauce on them for dinner. IFFC that just thinking about my husband's reaction at bedtime when it all kicks in makes me giggle like a loon. I'm easily amused! :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I unexpectedly had a package waiting for me in my mail today, and it brightened up my whole week!! :kiss2:

Someone got me a music album I had been looking to get for a long time! My previous copy got lost somewhere and the stores no longer carried it. It was sitting on my wishlist for a very long time, and suddenly it's in my mailbox!!

:happy: **happy dance**


----------



## penguin

IC that I feel like I'm climbing out of a deep, dark hole, and though I'm not out yet, I can finally feel the sunshine and fresh air on my face. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Indig0

I was feeling a little guilty about the amount of money I've spent so far on vacation with the kids.....

Until the hubby got sidetracked with work and forgot my birthday yesterday. (He had to stay home and work, while we got to go play at the beach)

Guilt gone and free pass in effect....*smirk*

Poor guy...he was so apologetic, and all I could do was laugh about it!


----------



## Indig0

Another confession......

I already have the scissors ready...

On our last beach trip my son came back from an overnight with grandma with sand filled dreadlocks, it took 4 hours and quite a few tears to detangle his hair. (see the after picture below, he was not happy by the time we were done)

Grandma took both kids for another overnight this trip so I could go out with friends. I warned both of them this time, I'm not going thru that again...I even showed them the scissors. 

They both laughed at me......but I'm serious, it would break my heart, but I'm prepared to shave his head. At 15, if he wants long hair he has to take care of it himself.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC my fat is one of the reasons my sons friends make fun of him.


----------



## Surlysomething

They don't sound like friends to me.



HottiMegan said:


> IC my fat is one of the reasons my sons friends make fun of him.


----------



## HottiMegan

I totally agree. I haven't liked these kids from the get go.


----------



## Deven

IC that two weeks before my wedding, I am terrified.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am struggling really badly today, well I have been for ages a year of constantly being sick is bound to do that. Been trying to push to get some stuff done the last couple of days but today just feels like the walking through thick honey, all I want to do is cry kind of day


----------



## ButlerGirl09

IC I'm trying to be strong and understanding while he's in significant physical pain and trying to heal, but I don't know how much more of this I can take. The way I'm being treated at the moment is just very hurtful.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I kinda just really wanna sell my ticket to Saturday night's show and never see him again.
:doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

IC My nerves are setting in. Max's 21st surgery is tomorrow. We have to leave at 4am to get to Sacramento. I don't see myself sleeping much tonight. sigh.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> IC My nerves are setting in. Max's 21st surgery is tomorrow. We have to leave at 4am to get to Sacramento. I don't see myself sleeping much tonight. sigh.



Thinking of you and yours! I'm sure everything will go fine, try to relax and hope for the best! *hugs*


----------



## swamptoad

IC that I am very pleased to have an electric guitar FINALLY!!!! Its an Epiphone Special II, Special Model. I got a really good deal on it ...it just needs to be professionally tuned, neck adjustment, humbucker adjustment, and intonation modified. It still plays somewhat decently. Got a kick-ass amplifier for it too, Peavey VYPER (with built-in effects) :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I confess every now and then I click on a Paysite Board thread of models close to my size, sheerly to see what outfit she has on and see if it's some cute piece of supersized fashion I don't know about! LOL. Oh, with the exception of one model - one model I always click on just because she's simply too freakin adorable, hahaha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lots of good thoughts Max's way. He's a fighter!

Good thoughts your way too, Megan. 



HottiMegan said:


> IC My nerves are setting in. Max's 21st surgery is tomorrow. We have to leave at 4am to get to Sacramento. I don't see myself sleeping much tonight. sigh.


----------



## HottiMegan

x0emnem0x said:


> Thinking of you and yours! I'm sure everything will go fine, try to relax and hope for the best! *hugs*





Surlysomething said:


> Lots of good thoughts Max's way. He's a fighter!
> 
> Good thoughts your way too, Megan.



Thanks. Max's simple 1 hour outpatient surgery didn't end up going so well. He didn't recover from anesthesia well. His lungs apparently partially collapsed and was getting bad oxygen saturation. They ended up putting him on oxygen and staying the night in the hospital. We were stuck 2 hours from home and had to scramble to find a place to sleep. It was a huge suck. He was finally released this morning at noon-ish. 
We're all exhausted. Max is in a bit of pain with his cast but he's walking around a little. He wants to go to school still since there are only 2 days left.


----------



## Tad

Oh, I wish I could just wrap the whole bunch of you up in a giant hug right now, that just sucks so much for all of you. I do hope Max makes it back to one of the last days of school.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tad said:


> Oh, I wish I could just wrap the whole bunch of you up in a giant hug right now, that just sucks so much for all of you. I do hope Max makes it back to one of the last days of school.



He went back to school today for half a day. His walking is getting a lot better too. I think he'll be okay to go on his trip on Saturday. (he's doing a cross country road trip with my parents)


----------



## swamptoad

IC that my current job is still a lot less stressful than the one I had before.


----------



## Dromond

Most of the time I feel like an awkward teenager pretending to be an adult.


----------



## AuntHen

^ haha, this is so me as well Dro


----------



## HottiMegan

Dromond said:


> Most of the time I feel like an awkward teenager pretending to be an adult.



THis is soooo true for me. I am so not a grown up.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I just subscribed to a razor club for the hubs for Father's day. I hope he likes it. He had expressed interest in it a while back and i was at a loss for his gift. Tomorrow Alex and I will make a card for him.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC I started a blog today. This should be interesting.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am not sure what to do with the information that I am the black sheep of the family due to my size


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Take it and run with it, sweetie. I am the black sheep for the size reason and for many others (I moved around the world, I'm the only Democrat in the family sea of Republicans, etc. etc.) I've just gotten to the point where I don't care anymore. Anyone in the family who cares about who I truly am makes an effort to stay in touch and a part of my life - anyone who doesn't care enough, doesn't, and I've just let them go. It's really hard... but deciding your own mental health is more important than what your family thinks is a special and wonderful kind of freedom.


----------



## CarlaSixx

HottiMegan said:


> IC I just subscribed to a razor club for the hubs for Father's day. I hope he likes it. He had expressed interest in it a while back and i was at a loss for his gift. Tomorrow Alex and I will make a card for him.



Oooh... Dollar Shave Club, by any chance? Love their stuff!!


----------



## ToniTails

It's been a long time since I shaved my legs, and I don't have any plans to start anytime soon ... i am blessed with fine, see-thru hair, and i hate shaving, so it works out!


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> Oooh... Dollar Shave Club, by any chance? Love their stuff!!



Yup. i got him the $6 a month package. He talked about it a couple months ago and i just know he'd never sign himself up for it so i went ahead and did it. I get my Ipsy bags, he deserves a monthly treat. I was tempted to add one of the shaving creams to it too.


----------



## spiritangel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Take it and run with it, sweetie. I am the black sheep for the size reason and for many others (I moved around the world, I'm the only Democrat in the family sea of Republicans, etc. etc.) I've just gotten to the point where I don't care anymore. Anyone in the family who cares about who I truly am makes an effort to stay in touch and a part of my life - anyone who doesn't care enough, doesn't, and I've just let them go. It's really hard... but deciding your own mental health is more important than what your family thinks is a special and wonderful kind of freedom.



I have nothing to do with any of them My last link was My Nanna who died last week

given my father avoids me for the same stupid reason they can tear each other apart as far as I am concerned. It hurts but it is good to finally know the reason

Given this is the family I was adopted into and it even Pisses Mum off I do not see it as any great loss just confirmation I have been making the right decisions


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

spiritangel said:


> I have nothing to do with any of them My last link was My Nanna who died last week
> 
> given my father avoids me for the same stupid reason they can tear each other apart as far as I am concerned. It hurts but it is good to finally know the reason
> 
> Given this is the family I was adopted into and it even Pisses Mum off I do not see it as any great loss just confirmation I have been making the right decisions



So sorry about your Nana.


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> IC I am not sure what to do with the information that I am the black sheep of the family due to my size



Hugs.. I'm most likely the black sheep in my family but not due to size. I'm the poorest and the one who's the biggest loser of my family. (Never had a career and still don't know what to do with my life, job wise) My size is just more fuel to the fire.


----------



## Saisha

IC I feel at a total crossroads in my life - not sure which way to go - and just so tired of the BS. Being pro-active yet also waiting to see what develops - when in reality I want to just walk away from it all as it is now but I can't and won't for many different reasons.


----------



## CarlaSixx

If it wasn't for my friend asking me to hang out on every day that she doesn't work, I think I'd be in a really bad state. I mean... Worse than I am. Hanging out with her and her son keeps me in check. And I love scoping out new toys and parks and stuff that we can go to for playtime. Though I don't see myself ever having kids, I get to see my friends have them and help their kids grow and learn. And it keeps me quite happy. Especially to watch them learn and explore. Nothing beats the positive energy of a happy child doing new things for the first time  
Also, I have a squirrel chasing buddy. That's always fun. Haha.


----------



## spiritangel

OMG less than a week startling realisation that I thought I had another week to recover and get ready

eeek IC I am excited and nervous and worried but mostly nervous and excited about my trip next week


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I stayed up till 4:30 last night reading.. i was up promptly at 9.. my tired is kicking in.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I went from drag queen sidekick to fill in DJ. What?! Sweet!!


----------



## Saisha

I don't get it. I just don't. Feel pulled one way yet I find the more time goes on, what is at the core is sounding louder and louder.


----------



## CleverBomb

Finally cleared off and set up my desk to make it easy to do homework, now I'm too tired to do it. Sheesh.


----------



## ODFFA

I feel like a good cry is imminent. Wish it'd just happen already. _Something_ needs to happen.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have the post-exercise "electric fuzz" feeling and it's 10 at night and i'm so not ready for bed! I'm all awake and jazzed. I am thinking of adding a couple more work outs a week to add more fuzz to my life!


----------



## CarlaSixx

My Amazon wish lists look pretty feaky right now. Lol. I put some things I want to buy for friends on there for later consideration (SO many summer birthdays!) And well... With all the jumbled tastes, I look really weird if people could see all the wish lists I've created. Lol. 
Was gonna order tonight and remove, but looks like Ive got some slight setbacks with that. Grrr. Too many cards in my household! None of them active. Complicates things.
Makes me feel like I've been racking up prize gift card codes for nothing if I can't use them


----------



## Saisha

I wish I was someplace warm, wild and free. A beach in Tahiti will do nicely.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I put on a swimming costume (Bathing Suit for most here) for the first time in 20+ years and whilst I am not 100% happy with how it fits I think I looked ok in it


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> IC I put on a swimming costume (Bathing Suit for most here) for the first time in 20+ years and whilst I am not 100% happy with how it fits I think I looked ok in it



Yay! i'm happy for you. I cant imagine going 20 years without swimming! I'm a total water baby. 





IC i just adore the special, magnificent smile that Alex gives me when i do something playful to him or with him.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Since I always post in the wrong thread I am cross posting and just putting this out there. 

IC that spontaneous sex in the woods is: 
-not all it's cracked up to be
-but it was still good
-didn't get killed by Jason Voorhees

A+ for effort.

Also tons of misquito/whatever bites. 
THEY ITCH. NOT SURE IF IT WAS WORTH.
(It totally was.)


----------



## CarlaSixx

My friend's son is awesome. So smart and quirky and fun. I love hanging out with them.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> Yay! i'm happy for you. I cant imagine going 20 years without swimming! I'm a total water baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IC i just adore the special, magnificent smile that Alex gives me when i do something playful to him or with him.



I have been in water but mostly in a big top and knickers or leggings and I am excited because it means come spring/summer I can join in the weekly trip to the pool trough where I get my counselling they pick you up and drop you home again so only expense is getting in  so it will mean that with that and stretch and flex it will really help health wise  though will be hard at first

and will be using it next week in the heated pool at the hotel I am staying at 

IC I am frustrated at misplacing my Igigi dress that I want to wear to the GoT exhibit


----------



## ODFFA

IC! This lil witchie did some divination today....

....namely, asking my dog a question and taking his reaction as a "yes!"

I would be happy to publish the results of said qualitative study upon request ;-)


----------



## sco17

I confess that I'm happiest when wandering aimlessly. It may seem strange but ever since I was young I've loved just taking a walk with no specific destination and taking in the scenery. Most of the rest of my life is really structured and planned so I guess my random adventures are an outlet for my spontaneous side.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am trying really hard to find my motivation today just so tired and meh after yesterdays mega push but I really want to get my new drawers together so I can get rid of more clutter and also clear out some of my storage thingys so I have more space to move other stuff to


----------



## Saisha

ODFFA said:


> I would be happy to publish the results of said qualitative study upon request ;-)



So what were the results?



sco17 said:


> It may seem strange but ever since I was young I've loved just taking a walk with no specific destination and taking in the scenery.



Nothing wrong with that - some of the most beautiful and inspiring places have been found by doing just that.



spiritangel said:


> IC I am trying really hard to find my motivation today



Do one small area at a time, maybe 15 minutes at a time. It'll be easier on you!

IC - I want to watch a movie but everyone else wants to watch a tv show. Oh well, maybe later.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic i survived a martial arts class in a building with a swamp cooler and it was 119 degrees out! I got so dizzy at one point i had to sit down. I think i got dehydrated/over heated. I still did it. I'm sore enough to show for it too 

I'm set to go up a rank at the next graduation ceremony!!


----------



## Surlysomething

My nipples are hard from the air conditioning. I find that hilarious. Hahaha


----------



## Saisha

Blah blah blah doink doink dingaling rankadankadingdangdong.


----------



## dharmabean

This girl right here... she's just a little smitten. See, there's this awesome bloke who is intelligent, witty, geeky, sexy and just 'gets' her. He won her heart by tossing pennies into the universe. He's been on her mind all.. damned.. day. She can't stop thinking about his kiss. She misses him fierce when he's not around, and wishes time would pause when he is. I wanted to share with the interwebz, n' shit.


----------



## Saisha

dharmabean said:


> This girl right here... she's just a little smitten. See, there's this awesome bloke who is intelligent, witty, geeky, sexy and just 'gets' her. He won her heart by tossing pennies into the universe. He's been on her mind all.. damned.. day. She can't stop thinking about his kiss. She misses him fierce when he's not around, and wishes time would pause when he is. I wanted to share with the interwebz, n' shit.





View attachment 115605

View attachment 115606


----------



## CarlaSixx

I think I'm ready to start taking dating seriously again.


----------



## ODFFA

IC I'm not a fan of cooked veggies. Why mess with that perfectly fresh, crunchy texture?


----------



## rellis10

IC it's been far far too long since I've posted here. There are friends on this site that I have neglected for a long time because I disappeared (for various reasons), and if they are reading this I want to say sorry.


----------



## CAMellie

I watched the trailer for Fifty Shades of Grey. I feel funny now. :batting:


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that no matter how hard I try to keep myself distracted, I can't get over the fact that I haven't been with him for over a week and it all still stings... I'm glad we're friends though - it's just difficult.


----------



## Fattitude1

IC that Merlot is my truth serum.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic I just bought a cotton candy machine. I'm looking forward to "practicing" with it for the birthday party!!


----------



## Oona

IC I have a recent addiction to shopping online (again). It's a relapse... 

Today I've spent $75, but saved over $300. 

And I bought some seriously cute clothes!


----------



## spiritangel

Oona said:


> IC I have a recent addiction to shopping online (again). It's a relapse...
> 
> Today I've spent $75, but saved over $300.
> 
> And I bought some seriously cute clothes!



I believe that's my problem atm I got money right when all the end of financial year sales have been on though I am getting a wee bit better at reigning in the spending

still the parcels and feeling like its Christmas is nice


----------



## Mishty

My friend with benefits woke me up with waffles in bed from Waffle King....I hate waffles unless they are served with chicken OR covered in sweety fruity syrup. Just when I thought I was gonna have to scarf down dry disgusting waffles,he broke out the chicken AND the blueberry syrup. HE REMEMBERED. I confess: I must keep my head out of the clooouds with this penis. :blush:


----------



## Oona

IC I quit my shitty job today. 

(Not the awesome new one. That one has yet to start).


----------



## Fuzzy

I want cheesecake... something serious..


----------



## Saisha

I put my left foot in when it shouldn't have been out I think.


----------



## Gingembre

Oona said:


> IC I quit my shitty job today.
> 
> (Not the awesome new one. That one has yet to start).



Hurrah! Bet it felt good!


----------



## Oona

Gingembre said:


> Hurrah! Bet it felt good!



It felt AMAZING.


----------



## spiritangel

ODFFA said:


> I hurt my favourite person in the world last night and today is just the longest day ever because I don't know if things are going to turn out ok. My stomach is one big-ass knot.




Oh Hunny I hope you worked this out and its all ok, or at least sorted here if you need me,



rellis10 said:


> IC it's been far far too long since I've posted here. There are friends on this site that I have neglected for a long time because I disappeared (for various reasons), and if they are reading this I want to say sorry.




Waves Hello there stranger!!



Mishty said:


> My friend with benefits woke me up with waffles in bed from Waffle King....I hate waffles unless they are served with chicken OR covered in sweety fruity syrup. Just when I thought I was gonna have to scarf down dry disgusting waffles,he broke out the chicken AND the blueberry syrup. HE REMEMBERED. I confess: I must keep my head out of the clooouds with this penis. :blush:




Hmmm Hugs I so hope he stays as sweet 



Oona said:


> IC I quit my shitty job today.
> 
> (Not the awesome new one. That one has yet to start).



that's awesome news yay and may the awesome new one be an awesome new beginning of better things to come



IC I am so excited I get to see him again in about 3 and a half weeks


----------



## HottiMegan

I hate being such a terrible mother. I try so hard and fail so miserably.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> I hate being such a terrible mother. I try so hard and fail so miserably.



You are not a terrible mother!


----------



## Gingembre

HottiMegan said:


> I hate being such a terrible mother. I try so hard and fail so miserably.



No you're not. From what I read on here, you are an over-worked and under-apprectiated mother.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

What THOSE two said! ^^^ They know what they're talking about. 

Megan, you are a hardworking, loving mother who adores her kids and does absolutely everything she can for them. You're holding them up while dealing with a marriage going through some difficulties, and frankly, I think you are BEYOND strong for keeping your head above water with it all. Stop putting yourself down - you are WONDERFUL, and it's a shame your family doesn't tell you that every single day.


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> I hate being such a terrible mother. I try so hard and fail so miserably.



Sweetheart, dear lady, please listen to all of us, one of us or some of us....

if you didn't care, try and do so much for others, you wouldn't be posting here and having these feelings.

I know I do not know all the details so I am just going with my gut instinct here and if I am wrong in any or all parts of this, I apologize but still....

it sounds like the dynamics of your family's lives has changed quite a lot. Not everyone can or does adapt to change easily. I think maybe your child or children are scared underneath and so are you. Which is natural, is and should be expected.

It seems like maybe there is grieving going on for how your lives used to be and how unsettling it is now, not knowing what will happen in the future, etc....and the whole gauntlet of related feelings are being gone through - being scared, angry and feel guilty and possibly might be either ignoring/denying some of or maybe too focused in on parts of it or all the above.

Not knowing how to channel or deal with some or all the emotions can make one take them out not only on themselves but cause one to focus their frustrations out on whomever is in charge - whomever they feel is responsible for keeping their world safe and stable and structured.

When dynamics change, all that can and does go out the window. Adapting tools and techniques are needed. When the focus of a family changes from it's usual self to one of intense focus on needing to be "all for one and one for all" plus (and I am guessing here) if one member of the family is needing more attention due to whatever reason, then some other members of the family may feel like they are being neglected. They lose their individuality. Just as you might feel you are losing yours as well.

I say that only because I strongly feel that beyond making sure nothing is wrong physically with anyone, I think maybe some family counseling or individual counseling - even just for yourself - is needed - before things get worse - so that whomever goes can hopefully find techniques and resources to cope with the changes - or at least be in an unbiased, comfortable and supportive atmosphere where they can let their hair and guard down so to speak, and be themselves - not someone's mom or brother/sister/partner/daughter/son - and remember that it is o.k. to be human and to be scared etc. and that no one is a failure - that they are not alone in any of this - and hopefully learn how to relate to the others in their family as well as cope with how they are feeling.

It is so difficult to be everyone's everything, especially as a parent but when dynamics change for whatever reason, that tightrope you are already walking can become that much harder when the load shifts, blinders come out of no where blocking your view and the rope you're walking on gets greased up all of a sudden, not to mention not knowing where you're going half the time!

You are not failing by any means. You are doing everything you can under severe duress. But that does not mean that you have to do it alone. There are some tools/resources for everyone in your family that can help each and all of you together. My thoughts and prayers are with you sweetie.

Remember, you are much loved here by many....


----------



## Tad

Megan: others have already said everything I'd have said and more, but I just want to say it isn't only women who can see that. Just try to remember that you can't ever make certain outcomes happen, all you can do is try to push things a certain way. Sometimes it doesn't matter if you were Mary Poppins crossed with Mother Theresa, things just wouldn't come out how you'd want them too.

You are a good Mother because you care, and you try. Sometimes life will still throw snake-eyes.....but keep at it, the good parts will come too.

Just, take care of yourself, too. You can't keep trying to take care of everyone else if you don't also take time for yourself. Please don't break yourself down from trying too hard!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm really itching to get a tattoo, but taking the plunge is also scary for some reason.


----------



## balletguy

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm really itching to get a tattoo, but taking the plunge is also scary for some reason.



Do it. Once you get you will love it. I am up to 5.


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm so bored I'm on the fantasy feeder chat room.... yep... really fucking bored.


----------



## CAMellie

30 weeks today. 9 weeks until my c-section. 9 weeks until there's a little baby that I'm completely responsible for! OMG I'M FREAKING OUT!


----------



## Saisha

CAMellie said:


> 30 weeks today. 9 weeks until my c-section. 9 weeks until there's a little baby that I'm completely responsible for! OMG I'M FREAKING OUT!



Sweetie, something tells me little Gabriel already has the best mom he could ever wish to be blessed with....


----------



## Fuzzy

When I'm depressed, I just browse Dims.

When I'm feeling better, I post like crazy. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> When I'm depressed, I just browse Dims.
> 
> When I'm feeling better, I post like crazy. :doh:



Glad you're feeling better


----------



## x0emnem0x

CAMellie said:


> 30 weeks today. 9 weeks until my c-section. 9 weeks until there's a little baby that I'm completely responsible for! OMG I'M FREAKING OUT!



You're going to be a great mommy! Babies are so fun, like literally I am hoping that my sister in law gets pregnant ASAP cause I want another little baby to place with. My recent niece is now 2 and she isn't a baby but she is still so fun... But cuddling babies is the best. 



Fuzzy said:


> When I'm depressed, I just browse Dims.
> When I'm feeling better, I post like crazy. :doh:



I'm the same, lol. I also post when I'm just aggravated which I realize I do a lot recently and needs to stop. I want to be a happy panda.


----------



## Fuzzy

I may trim my goatee really short. Like shave it off really short.


----------



## HottiMegan

Sometimes i'm afraid to go to bed..


----------



## ODFFA

French class, Dutch class and the company of good friends are what's keeping me going right now.


----------



## Tracyarts

I close on the sale of the house I grew up in Tuesday morning. It belonged to my parents for over 50 years. They always said that it would be my house to live in someday, but it's just not meant to be. The house was damaged before I inherited it and we can't afford to repair it. It's also in a kind of isolated area and would add almost an hour each way to my husband's commute and I would have to drive a half hour just to get to the kinds of places I often go. It'd also put me on the other side of the city from my Other Significant Other, who lives just a few miles from me now. Also, we really could use the money to pay some bills, pay for some medical and healthcare expenses, and put aside for a downpayment if and when we decide to buy the house we're currently renting. I think my parents would understand, and just be happy that it was still there for me to get some benefit from. Especially my dad. 

But I still feel guilty for selling it.


----------



## Fuzzy

I like to take roads that I haven't been down, just to see where they go.


----------



## Saoirse

Tracyarts said:


> I close on the sale of the house I grew up in Tuesday morning. It belonged to my parents for over 50 years. They always said that it would be my house to live in someday, but it's just not meant to be. The house was damaged before I inherited it and we can't afford to repair it. It's also in a kind of isolated area and would add almost an hour each way to my husband's commute and I would have to drive a half hour just to get to the kinds of places I often go. It'd also put me on the other side of the city from my Other Significant Other, who lives just a few miles from me now. Also, we really could use the money to pay some bills, pay for some medical and healthcare expenses, and put aside for a downpayment if and when we decide to buy the house we're currently renting. I think my parents would understand, and just be happy that it was still there for me to get some benefit from. Especially my dad.
> 
> But I still feel guilty for selling it.



Im sorry you're going through that. My daddy built our house and we've been in it for 24 years. I know my brothers and I will inherit it, but Ive always wondered what our lives will be like when that time arrives? Will I even live in the area? Will it be financially possible for one of us to keep it? My eldest brother is dead-set on this house staying in the family, but you just cant predict the future. Its a hard thing to have to deal with.


----------



## Tad

Fuzzy said:


> I like to take roads that I haven't been down, just to see where they go.



Darn it, can't rep you right now! But yah, that ^^^^^


----------



## Fuzzy

Tad said:


> Darn it, can't rep you right now! But yah, that ^^^^^



Its a curiousness factor. I just want to know. There's a high possibility that its just like the road next to it; however, the real confession is so the black helicopters following me may lose their way and not find out where I'm going.


----------



## ODFFA

Fuzzy said:


> Its a curiousness factor. I just want to know. There's a high possibility that its just like the road next to it; however, the real confession is so the black helicopters following me may lose their way and not find out where I'm going.



"General! I spotted him! He went down that other path over there. See that big green square hopping up and down? That's him!"


----------



## Fuzzy

Chatting with a very pregnant webcam girl..


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm not single, but this is a confession. 

My first serious boyfriend, Derek, introduced me to this site when I was a near-suicidal teenager. I felt like I could never be loved, yet Derek "loved" me and introduced me to this world of self love, acceptance, confidence, and experience. 

Derek broke up with me and it damn near broke me. I had become that girl who relied on the affection of a boy to feel like myself. It took time and plenty of bad dates (and two weeks of dating a racist redneck) before I realized what I needed and wanted. And I found exactly that in my current boyfriend, Michael. 

With Michael, I am happy. I am content. I like myself, I like my life, I like everything. 

But here's the confession: There's a part of me that wants to dig up the skeletons and talk to Derek and see how he's doing and make sure he's okay. I wanted to pick up everything and move to be with him, and then just a few months later we broke up. I was convinced we'd be together forever, and we broke up. Is it bad/wrong/weird that I want to check in on him? We haven't talked or made any communication attempts since he broke up with me.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm getting really tired of dealing with jerks, a------s, and b-----s. It feels like I have been constantly surrounded by people of that type in my life, pretty much since elementary school onward. Why am I not allowed to have a job where the people are happy and treat each other decently? I wish I could just get off this planet and go find another one where people are actually decent to each other.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

1love_emily said:


> I'm not single, but this is a confession.
> 
> My first serious boyfriend, Derek, introduced me to this site when I was a near-suicidal teenager. I felt like I could never be loved, yet Derek "loved" me and introduced me to this world of self love, acceptance, confidence, and experience.
> 
> Derek broke up with me and it damn near broke me. I had become that girl who relied on the affection of a boy to feel like myself. It took time and plenty of bad dates (and two weeks of dating a racist redneck) before I realized what I needed and wanted. And I found exactly that in my current boyfriend, Michael.
> 
> With Michael, I am happy. I am content. I like myself, I like my life, I like everything.
> 
> But here's the confession: There's a part of me that wants to dig up the skeletons and talk to Derek and see how he's doing and make sure he's okay. I wanted to pick up everything and move to be with him, and then just a few months later we broke up. I was convinced we'd be together forever, and we broke up. Is it bad/wrong/weird that I want to check in on him? We haven't talked or made any communication attempts since he broke up with me.



I think it's pretty normal, sweetie, when something ends really suddenly, you aren't expecting it, and you expected to be with that person forever/had long-term plans with them/didn't see it coming AT ALL. That happened to me, too, in my early twenties, and it took me quite a while to get over him. Longer than our actual relationship lasted, actually. =/ But it did finally happen, and now I'm very happy and married to someone else. I only very rarely (not even once a year) think of him. I still, on the rare occasions I do think of him, repress an urge to want to shake him and say WHAT THE HELL WAS WRONG WITH YOU, but it's getting less and less frequent and less strong. 

It gets better. Hang in there. And don't contact him - I know it's tempting when you feel you didn't get closure, but try to avoid it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

1love_emily said:


> Is it bad/wrong/weird that I want to check in on him? We haven't talked or made any communication attempts since he broke up with me.



It is not at all weird. I was the same about my ex, John. But every time I tried to talk to him now, he would just reply with a text saying "NO" or something stupid and immature. It's been a year now since we broke up... He knows how caring I am but sometimes that isn't enough for people. Maybe that wouldn't be the same about your ex, but I don't think you should contact him. You've moved on with your life and I think he's probably moved on with his. But if it's really eating at you to know how he is, the you gotta do what you gotta do. But I say not to, because it could potentially bring up bad feelings or some sort of negativity brought back up from you towards him for the breakup. Just bad feelings you don't mean to have, because that happens a lot. Our emotions can always be overwhelming even when we don't think they will be. I still sometimes try to contact my ex, mostly when I am drunk, he still doesn't talk to me - but it is what it is. I'm still moving on even though he was my first serious relationship and the guy who took my virginity, told me he would marry me and told me I was the first person he ever felt like he didn't have to worry about if he had kids with me... I never thought someone like that would treat me so badly after a break up, considering how kind and genuine I find myself to be, and he knows me to be, but the angels in your life sometimes turn out to be the devil in sheep's clothing.


----------



## EMH1701

I basically hate my coworker. He screws up everything he touches or leaves things undone. The management appears to be in no hurry to get rid of him anytime soon, despite his poor performance. And guess who is the one who has to clean up after him constantly? Me. Yep. 

The guy has issues big time. He should not be in the job he is. I am not the only one who has noticed this, yet for some reason, he is still there. I think he is being protected by someone for some bizarre reason. Anyone else who did what he did would be gone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

x0emnem0x said:


> It is not at all weird. I was the same about my ex, John. But every time I tried to talk to him now, he would just reply with a text saying "NO" or something stupid and immature. It's been a year now since we broke up... He knows how caring I am but sometimes that isn't enough for people. Maybe that wouldn't be the same about your ex, but I don't think you should contact him. You've moved on with your life and I think he's probably moved on with his. But if it's really eating at you to know how he is, the you gotta do what you gotta do. But I say not to, because it could potentially bring up bad feelings or some sort of negativity brought back up from you towards him for the breakup. Just bad feelings you don't mean to have, because that happens a lot. Our emotions can always be overwhelming even when we don't think they will be. I still sometimes try to contact my ex, mostly when I am drunk, he still doesn't talk to me - but it is what it is. I'm still moving on even though he was my first serious relationship and the guy who took my virginity, told me he would marry me and told me I was the first person he ever felt like he didn't have to worry about if he had kids with me... *I never thought someone like that would treat me so badly after a break up, considering how kind and genuine I find myself to be, and he knows me to be*, but the angels in your life sometimes turn out to be the devil in sheep's clothing.



That was a really hard part of a past break up for me....if he meant all those things he said...when why treat me that way?
And if he didn't mean what he said...why bother? He had me without all that...
I certainly understand your confusion

@Emily- if it was someone you had strong feelings about, then no, I don't think it's odd at all to think about them occasionally and wonder how they are.
IMO, if you must, perhaps a quick email to just say hi and inquire how he is? Just be careful how you word it because you don't want it to potentially be blown out of proportion - particularly if he has been seeing someone new.
Personally though, if I KNEW he had another romantic interest in his life, then I wouldn't even bother with the hello. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I am obsessed with make-up tutorials and fashion vlogs on youtube!! :shocked:


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> IC that I am obsessed with make-up tutorials and fashion vlogs on youtube!! :shocked:



Ooh have you discovered Wayne Goss? He's brilliant! http://www.youtube.com/user/gossmakeupartist

Also, check out http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAvgeBRw4qUxB0XdBz89sjg

Happy make-up viewing, B


----------



## Fuzzy

Time for that once-a week shot using a 23G *shudder*


----------



## Sweet Tooth

1love_emily said:


> I'm not single, but this is a confession.
> 
> My first serious boyfriend, Derek, introduced me to this site when I was a near-suicidal teenager. I felt like I could never be loved, yet Derek "loved" me and introduced me to this world of self love, acceptance, confidence, and experience.
> 
> Derek broke up with me and it damn near broke me. I had become that girl who relied on the affection of a boy to feel like myself. It took time and plenty of bad dates (and two weeks of dating a racist redneck) before I realized what I needed and wanted. And I found exactly that in my current boyfriend, Michael.
> 
> With Michael, I am happy. I am content. I like myself, I like my life, I like everything.
> 
> But here's the confession: There's a part of me that wants to dig up the skeletons and talk to Derek and see how he's doing and make sure he's okay. I wanted to pick up everything and move to be with him, and then just a few months later we broke up. I was convinced we'd be together forever, and we broke up. Is it bad/wrong/weird that I want to check in on him? We haven't talked or made any communication attempts since he broke up with me.



As someone very happily recoupled with an ex, I know not all reconnections are bad. BUT.... I have plenty of exes that I missed badly for a time and now wouldn't want them coming anywhere near me. Maybe the difference is how you think of him when you're happy with your life versus lonely or needing affirmation. I have one that I think of quite fondly. Wouldn't want him back, but it would be nice to know he's okay. Some, I missed when I just longed for what I had once upon a time.


----------



## CAMellie

******TMI****** I finally had a bowel movement 4 days after my c-section! That's a big deal!


----------



## 1love_emily

I've never had a lesbian experience and I really really want to have one.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm starting to wonder if i have something really wrong with my hips. The pain in them is becoming nearly constant.  If i go to my doctor, i know what he'll say.. everything relates back to my weight.


----------



## supersizebbw

Dear loved ones who I thought were my friends....why did you invite me to the barbecue and then act all passive aggressive simply because i was late?

Why did you call me beforehand about 10 times asking me to bring speakers, music, asking me to confirm what food i was bringing (i guess my presence was not enough), and still expect me to buy a birthday present....do i look like some kind of a service provider? or a mobile cash machine? 

Please do me the courtesy of taking me off your guest list next time your having a do.....i'm done with all the BS, you've taken me for granted for way too long, i am sooo done!


----------



## x0emnem0x

1love_emily said:


> I've never had a lesbian experience and I really really want to have one.



I'm the same. I like guys but I really appreciate females too, and I'm attracted to some. I'm sure I'm not a lesbian, I like men too much, but I wouldn't mind experimenting LOL.


----------



## spiritangel

IC It kind of irritates me so many people have been like I wish I had a 40th like yours, because when all is said and done I put the effort in and paid for it all myself no one did me any special favours

I kept my eye out on the Deal sites for things I was interested in, even got my birthday dinner that way to (even though 2 people pulled out at the last min)

If I had not put the effort in my 40th would have ended up like all my other milestone birthdays non existant or doing what others wanted me to.

BTW NOt saying it was not awesome just that It was that way cause I made sure it was.


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> IC It kind of irritates me so many people have been like I wish I had a 40th like yours, because when all is said and done I put the effort in and paid for it all myself no one did me any special favours
> 
> I kept my eye out on the Deal sites for things I was interested in, even got my birthday dinner that way to (even though 2 people pulled out at the last min)
> 
> If I had not put the effort in my 40th would have ended up like all my other milestone birthdays non existant or doing what others wanted me to.
> 
> BTW NOt saying it was not awesome just that It was that way cause I made sure it was.



I am glad it was awesome and full of memories for you. If i didn't put the effort in for all my birthdays, there'd never be cake or a special meal. I'm lucky to get a card, so i know what you mean.


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> IC It kind of irritates me so many people have been like I wish I had a 40th like yours, because when all is said and done I put the effort in and paid for it all myself no one did me any special favours
> 
> I kept my eye out on the Deal sites for things I was interested in, even got my birthday dinner that way to (even though 2 people pulled out at the last min)
> 
> If I had not put the effort in my 40th would have ended up like all my other milestone birthdays non existant or doing what others wanted me to.
> 
> BTW NOt saying it was not awesome just that It was that way cause I made sure it was.


I'm glad you took the bull by the horns and made it a great day.

Had I been anywhere near Oz, I would've shared it with you.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I'm starting to wonder if i have something really wrong with my hips. The pain in them is becoming nearly constant.  If i go to my doctor, i know what he'll say.. everything relates back to my weight.


How about trying some glucosamine chondroitin supplements?


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> How about trying some glucosamine chondroitin supplements?



I didn't think they were vegetarian.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

HottiMegan said:


> I didn't think they were vegetarian.



You can get vegetarian glucosamine at Vitamin Shoppe. I'm sure other places have it, too.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I've become a wee bit obsessed with apps and launchers for my new phone. I just want it to look pretty, whilst being a beast in the background.


----------



## Fuzzy

I don't have a mobile phone.


----------



## one2one

I have a hard time taking palm trees seriously. As trees.


----------



## Saoirse

Fuzzy said:


> I don't have a mobile phone.



I havent had one for over a year now. I LOVE IT. I seriously love not having a cell phone. Unfortunately, I have to get one for my second job. ugh.


----------



## Fuzzy

Saoirse said:


> I havent had one for over a year now. I LOVE IT. I seriously love not having a cell phone. Unfortunately, I have to get one for my second job. ugh.



I had a company paid blackberry for.. er.. as long as I can remember.. about 10 years because I was on call. When they decided I was no longer filling that role, my phone was taken back. I was like a kite with a broken string... I flew until I crashed. 

I'm not sure if I'm going to get one soon, but the gadgety part of me is yearning for an android phone.


----------



## Saoirse

Fuzzy said:


> I had a company paid blackberry for.. er.. as long as I can remember.. about 10 years because I was on call. When they decided I was no longer filling that role, my phone was taken back. I was like a kite with a broken string... I flew until I crashed.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to get one soon, but the gadgety part of me is yearning for an android phone.



I've had 2 androids and an iphone and i loved them all, but I realized I was one of those people who constantly has their phone up to their face. I get waaaayy too easily distracted to own anything more capable of making a call.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fuzzy said:


> I had a company paid blackberry for.. er.. as long as I can remember.. about 10 years because I was on call. When they decided I was no longer filling that role, my phone was taken back. I was like a kite with a broken string... I flew until I crashed.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to get one soon, but the gadgety part of me is yearning for an android phone.



Android phones are a bit of an epiphany for me, because I love to tinker. A lot! Because my man and I are not together permanently, my need for a mobile is strong. If it were my choice, I'd live without and in the middle of rolling countryside. With cows and stuff.


----------



## Saoirse

IC Im jealous of my buddy's gf and it makes me so mad at myself for it.

She's gorgeous, she has an amazing boyfriend (I don't want HIM, he's one of my best friends, but a boyfriend like him would be swell), she's living in a cute house, doing housewife things, she's always baking and cooking and talk about the fun things she does. All the boys in town think she's just the greatest gal around.

This bitch is living the life I have been dreaming of for years. She's living in the town I want to live in, friends with people I want to be friends with, doing things I want to do. I just feel like such a big pile of smelly dogshit when she's around. Or I feel invisible. My fuckbuddy thinks she's just the coolest chick in town, they're like best buds.

Im just super pissed at myself for letting someone else make me feel so bad. I just want to curl into a ball and hide my disgusting self for a year.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I haven't been around here in ages. Which kinda sucks, but I kinda got bummed out with the internet world for a long time. Now I'm seeing some pretty crazy changes. Not sure how to feel about them right now, but I'm sure they'll grow on me.


Also... I've been growing out my hair for so long. Everyone likes to comment on it, but I still feel like it always looks like shit. I hate it, and fight with myself every day to not just go ahead and chop it off or do weird things to it (dyes).

I grew it out in hopes it would help my dating life. Sadly, that really is the only reason I decided to do it. I felt like I wasn't being taken seriously for dating because my hair wasn't feminine enough for guys to even want to take notice in me. But it hasn't helped at all. Not that it's really noticeable in my dating, though. I never get mistaken for being my brother anymore, so there's one benefit, but it just hasn't launched me as far as people were saying it could.

So I'm quite upset about that. I changed to look better in the eyes of others, and it hasn't improved my life at all. I actually ended up more depressed and gained a very significant amount of weight between September and now. 


.... So yeah. Just needed a vent about that. Lol. 
Disappearance problems and hair problems. Ha.

HIIIII. btw.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saoirse said:


> IC Im jealous of my buddy's gf and it makes me so mad at myself for it.
> 
> She's gorgeous, she has an amazing boyfriend (I don't want HIM, he's one of my best friends, but a boyfriend like him would be swell), she's living in a cute house, doing housewife things, she's always baking and cooking and talk about the fun things she does. All the boys in town think she's just the greatest gal around.
> 
> This bitch is living the life I have been dreaming of for years. She's living in the town I want to live in, friends with people I want to be friends with, doing things I want to do. I just feel like such a big pile of smelly dogshit when she's around. Or I feel invisible. My fuckbuddy thinks she's just the coolest chick in town, they're like best buds.
> 
> Im just super pissed at myself for letting someone else make me feel so bad. I just want to curl into a ball and hide my disgusting self for a year.



I hate that bitch, too, after just reading about her :blink:



CarlaSixx said:


> I haven't been around here in ages. Which kinda sucks, but I kinda got bummed out with the internet world for a long time. Now I'm seeing some pretty crazy changes. Not sure how to feel about them right now, but I'm sure they'll grow on me.
> 
> 
> Also... I've been growing out my hair for so long. Everyone likes to comment on it, but I still feel like it always looks like shit. I hate it, and fight with myself every day to not just go ahead and chop it off or do weird things to it (dyes).
> 
> I grew it out in hopes it would help my dating life. Sadly, that really is the only reason I decided to do it. I felt like I wasn't being taken seriously for dating because my hair wasn't feminine enough for guys to even want to take notice in me. But it hasn't helped at all. Not that it's really noticeable in my dating, though. I never get mistaken for being my brother anymore, so there's one benefit, but it just hasn't launched me as far as people were saying it could.
> 
> So I'm quite upset about that. I changed to look better in the eyes of others, and it hasn't improved my life at all. I actually ended up more depressed and gained a very significant amount of weight between September and now.
> 
> 
> .... So yeah. Just needed a vent about that. Lol.
> Disappearance problems and hair problems. Ha.
> 
> HIIIII. btw.


 Sounds like you're having the "blahs" maybe. Why not talk to your hairdresser about what possible styles would look good on you- short or long? If you feel good about yourself, then THAT is what others will notice.


----------



## Saoirse

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hate that bitch, too, after just reading about her :blink:



Looking back, what I wrote just makes me sound like a jealous cunt, and I truly am... but she really is a bitch. Ive heard quite a few friends say she has a stick up her ass. Her boyfriend is very dear to me and we are very close so I am told many of the ridiculous stunts she has pulled.

Just tonight, my buddy decided he wanted to go to our friend's (lol my fb) house to watch the football game. He called up the girlfriend, said he wanted to watch the game with some friends and she said Ok, Ill pick you up at 10. My friend has been working super long hours lately, plus he's doing side work on his days off to make some extra money so he fucking deserves a night with friends and beer. I offered to drop him off since it was on my way (and I take any chance to see my fb cause hes so sexy) and I ended up hanging out for a while. The goddamn girlfriend calls him at 9 and starts bitching about whatever and although he tries to reason with her, he ends up giving in and 10 minutes later she's at the door, telling him to get in the car.

Why does she have to run his life? Hes told me many times that even though he loves her, she's overbearing and he wishes he was single again. I just wish he would stop falling for chicks who want to change him.


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> I'm glad you took the bull by the horns and made it a great day.
> 
> Had I been anywhere near Oz, I would've shared it with you.




Hugs ty Lainey you know I would have loved to Hang out with you anytime birthday or not 



HottiMegan said:


> I am glad it was awesome and full of memories for you. If i didn't put the effort in for all my birthdays, there'd never be cake or a special meal. I'm lucky to get a card, so i know what you mean.



Well I forgot the Cake, though did get a cupcake from the Whale watching cruise people which was really lovely and balloons which I gave to a friends daughter who came to the dinner


I feel really lucky that so much came together for my birthday re vouchers and things

I got 3 wonderful gifts from friends, and Ginny and Andrew Paid for my Dinner so I am very lucky to have some truly wonderful friends around me and got to catch up with a friend I had not seen in years at my dinner as an added bonus.


Ironically I have not seen my sister since before my birthday and she has spent the last week in Sydney at one of my Exes..... yeah I pointed out to her the irony of that given she and the girls could have stayed with him the night of my birthday dinner and come to it as well.... but such is life. I jokingly told her at the rate we are going I will see her for Christmas cause these days she is always busy.


----------



## Fuzzy

For Movember, I shaved off my goatee. I haven't been clean shaven since.. last Movember. Instantly, my lips developed three cold sores.


----------



## Oona

Per the ER doctor, I've been out of work for the last 5 days. I go back to work tomorrow. My job is strict about absences and what not. IC I'm terrified I'm going to get fired. 

I also confess that if they DO fire me, I know I'll be able to get unemployment... Hubby thinks I need to go on disability. I'm scared to do that, but at the same time, I would love it. Every day I go to work, I hurt because I can't take my pain meds and I can't take my heating pad to work. Not having to go to work would be amazing.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm scared to hell of going back to work tomorrow after being gone for almost a month straight while dealing with depression. Especially since the job itself is a major reason for the onset of it.

I also confess that I applied for another job today. I don't want to quit the one I have despite the stress (it's a job after all and I can't quite justify quitting and going unemployed again) but it felt good to send that application.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've just set the date for moving flats. I'm completely terrified. I hare moving places at the best of times, but this is the first time I'll be living somewhere on my own.


----------



## MattB

IC I am the greatest creator of grilled cheese on the planet. I have been posting here for 7 years and never even shared that info with Dims, and for that I am truly sorry...but now you all know.


----------



## Saisha

Don't ask - it's one of those days....

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kpZqP7oZOc


----------



## Yakatori

What're your signature touches? Are you one of those people who use mayonnaise? I've never gotten around to trying that. But I like to mix-up my cheeses, maybe add in one that's not so conventional.


----------



## MattB

Yakatori said:


> What're your signature touches? Are you one of those people who use mayonnaise? I've never gotten around to trying that. But I like to mix-up my cheeses, maybe add in one that's not so conventional.



My skill is in overall execution, the balance of meltiness inside and golden crispiness outside. I'm a traditionalist for the most part and prefer not to do anything too crazy, but lately I've gravitated towards using havarti cheese slices. They add a certain "je ne sais quoi" to the proceedings. I always experiment with different ingredients (ie: "what is in the fridge I can melt into this sandwich?") but I always prefer traditional. Always real butter for the outside too.

I'm also of the school of thought that the art of grilled cheese is to avoid the temptation to overdo the cheese. There's a certain structural integrity that needs to be respected, particularly in regards to dipping.


----------



## Amaranthine

I agree that overall execution is crucial. But I do enjoy some unconventional variations. Namely: 

1. Egg in a basket grilled cheese. The combination of the melty cheese, crispy bread, and runny egg yolk. Oh god. 

2. Sprinkling the bread with cinnamon. And maybe a little nutmeg. I realize this does not sound appetizing, but it adds something that I just can't explain. Helps with some extra crisp as well.


----------



## Yakatori

MattB said:


> "_...*overall execution*, the balance of meltiness inside and golden crispiness outside. I'm a traditionalist for the most part and prefer not to do anything too crazy, but lately I've gravitated towards using havarti cheese slices. They add a certain "je ne sais quoi" to the proceedings. I always experiment with different ingredients (ie: "what is in the fridge I can melt into this sandwich?") but I always prefer traditional. Always real butter for the outside too._"


It's always better, more practically-good, I think, to be able to flawlessly execute, even something so apparently simple; than see what might result if you try to _reinvent the wheel_.

Like, I might just put the smallest amount of a premium blue-cheese or maybe some _gruyere_ or _brie_ on just a regular (American) grilled cheese sandwhich. Or add some not-so-crisp bacon & a single slice of tomato. 



MattB said:


> "_I'm also of the school of thought that the art of grilled cheese is to avoid the temptation to overdo the cheese. There's a certain structural integrity that needs to be respected, particularly in regards to dipping._"


What do you dip it into? I like to pair any type of grilled cheese with cream of tomato soup...


----------



## MattB

Definitely tomato soup (cream!) for the classic experience. I may actually be one of the few people on Earth (or in Canada- it's a staple here) that doesn't like ketchup on pretty much anything, but it is my easy/lazy backup plan for grilled cheese. Possibly the only food I'll eat with ketchup, upon further reflection...If I'm in the mood and/or have the sniffles I'll use Frank's Red Hot. 

I tried the havarti version once with French Onion soup. Not nirvana by any stretch, but pleasing.


----------



## Dromond

IC I'm not dead.


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> IC I'm not dead.



This is a good thing!

I do hope it has not been to near of a thing, however?


----------



## HottiMegan

Ic my depression is kicking my butt. I am so tired and just want to hide in bed.


----------



## snuggletiger

IC I just want a honey to settle down with


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I don't know what I am feeling since after pretty much an entire year of not speaking, my ex finally talks to me and tells me he's been wanting to mend our friendship for awhile, but didn't want to deal with drama from his girlfriend... well at the same time, he is saying she won't be around much longer, that he isn't in love with her anymore, and that she's only living there due to not having anywhere else to go... a lot to take in in one day, a lot to try and process, especially due to the fact that it's my ex, from Missouri, who made me very depressed, treated me worse than I deserved to be treated in any respects... I'm confused.


----------



## Micara

IC that my family is having a big, dramatic fight on FB and I am totally laughing at all of them.


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm confused....



Sweetie, focus on your signature line - this too shall pass. Let him pass on by. You know you deserve much better, someone who makes you feel better, not worse.


----------



## CastingPearls

I took the car out tonight after all the repairs and the dash lights aren't working. Back to the mechanic on Monday.


----------



## CarlaSixx

MattB said:


> IC I am the greatest creator of grilled cheese on the planet. I have been posting here for 7 years and never even shared that info with Dims, and for that I am truly sorry...but now you all know.



I've never had a complaint about how I make mine, but I think mine are pretty good  

Both sides generously buttered, St-Albert sliced cheese inside, and low enough heat to get the inside beautifully melted without burning the outside. 
None of my friends have made them as good as me, so I'm usually on grilled cheese duty when we get together and have some. 
It's usually the lunch I cook and serve for my drag queens on the day of a show. They seem to love it, at least. Lol. They ask for it when they come by


----------



## Surlysomething

He's dumping his girlfriend and wants you around to fall back on.

Men aren't hard to figure out most of the time.




x0emnem0x said:


> IC that I don't know what I am feeling since after pretty much an entire year of not speaking, my ex finally talks to me and tells me he's been wanting to mend our friendship for awhile, but didn't want to deal with drama from his girlfriend... well at the same time, he is saying she won't be around much longer, that he isn't in love with her anymore, and that she's only living there due to not having anywhere else to go... a lot to take in in one day, a lot to try and process, especially due to the fact that it's my ex, from Missouri, who made me very depressed, treated me worse than I deserved to be treated in any respects... I'm confused.


----------



## vardon_grip

x0emnem0x said:


> IC that I don't know what I am feeling since after pretty much an entire year of not speaking, my ex finally talks to me and tells me he's been wanting to mend our friendship for awhile, but didn't want to deal with drama from his girlfriend... well at the same time, he is saying she won't be around much longer, that he isn't in love with her anymore, and that she's only living there due to not having anywhere else to go... a lot to take in in one day, a lot to try and process, especially due to the fact that it's my ex, from Missouri, who made me very depressed, treated me worse than I deserved to be treated in any respects... I'm confused.



You dodged a bullet a year ago when this guy broke up with you and now you are thinking about jumping back into the bullet's path?

Drop whatever you are doing and ask the closest person near you to smack you upside the head, then take a deep breath and tell the ex to F.O.


----------



## Fuzzy

If I have tomato soup on hand, then its monster cheese for a grilled cheese. Otherwise its American. 

Now if I have dark rye ( pumperknickel ) and the fixins for a reuben, I skip the soup and have a fresh sack of salt n vinegar crisps. (although lately its been deep fried shoestrings, doused with malt vinegar.

Yeah... I'm hungry.


----------



## Fuzzy

I can't go to a movie alone. Anyone want to see a movie?


----------



## spiritangel

IC for the first time in a long time I see a glimmer of hope and part of me is joyous and happy another part is worried it will just lead to dissappointment yet again


----------



## FatAndProud

I just ate two special chocolate chip cookies :|


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> I can't go to a movie alone. Anyone want to see a movie?



I like going to the movies alone. I haven 't done it in eons though. I'm probably going to see the third Hunger Games alone since we don't have a sitter and the boys wouldn't want to sit through it.


----------



## Yakatori

I do it all of the time and truly relish it, sitting there with a creepy, self-satisfied, & knowing smile.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> I just ate two special chocolate chip cookies :|



Did they do it for you? I'm not sure what special was.. but I'd rather just have a dozen of these PB sammiches.


----------



## Highsteppa

HottiMegan said:


> I like going to the movies alone.



Werd up. I prefer to go to a movie alone - lot less likelihood of a distraction.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> Did they do it for you? I'm not sure what special was.. but I'd rather just have a dozen of these PB sammiches.



They made me take a deep nap lol Overall, not impressed. They were decently flavored "edibles", though lol I'm jealous you have ALL OF THE PB SANDWICHES.


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> They made me take a deep nap lol Overall, not impressed. They were decently flavored "edibles", though lol I'm jealous you have ALL OF THE PB SANDWICHES.



I wish I could have some of those cookies and a deep nap. They both sound awesomely enjoyable.


----------



## FatAndProud

LeoGibson said:


> I wish I could have some of those cookies and a deep nap. They both sound awesomely enjoyable.



I'll give you cookies if I can rub your bald head.


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> I'll give you cookies if I can rub your bald head.



For a cookie? You can rub anything you like.


----------



## Saoirse

Ive eaten cookies and made brownies with friends twice, but each time I was already high as shit, so I never could tell how good the edibles were


----------



## FatAndProud

LeoGibson said:


> For a cookie? You can rub anything you like.



Oh. Danggg.


----------



## HottiMegan

IC that the warm air from the fire is making me sleepy. I wan to take a nap now


----------



## ODFFA

IC I want a new dad for Christmas.


----------



## CurioBBW

I miss dating


----------



## HottiMegan

IC I'm really tired


----------



## Fuzzy

I miss feeling my toes.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got an html programming job and i'm scared that i am not skilled enough to do it. I took some courses on html5 and felt good doing them but now, this is for real and i'm having a mini-panic attack at the idea of it.


----------



## Fuzzy

My doctor told me to eat more Taco Bell.



Actually, it was less McDonalds.. but I'm fairly certain that's what he meant.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I got an html programming job and i'm scared that i am not skilled enough to do it. I took some courses on html5 and felt good doing them but now, this is for real and i'm having a mini-panic attack at the idea of it.



I'm really curious how this is turning out for you.


----------



## FatAndProud

I looked at my manager's crotch area today. Forgive me Father, for I have sinned (once again). Oh my gosh. I caught myself and walked away. It was the worst, like, 3.4467999999 seconds of my life.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> I looked at my manager's crotch area today. Forgive me Father, for I have sinned (once again). Oh my gosh. I caught myself and walked away. It was the worst, like, 3.4467999999 seconds of my life.



A casual glance is not sinful, esp if the crotch was doing something to gain attention. However, your thoughts at that moment in time would be a clear indication of your innocence or lack thereof.


----------



## CleverBomb

FatAndProud said:


> It was the worst, like, 3.4467999999 seconds of my life.


But who's counting?


----------



## spiritangel

FatAndProud said:


> I looked at my manager's crotch area today. Forgive me Father, for I have sinned (once again). Oh my gosh. I caught myself and walked away. It was the worst, like, 3.4467999999 seconds of my life.



I think (well from personal experience) when you find yourself looking at crotches it is a sure sign you need to get laid....


----------



## FatAndProud

Well, obviously I need to get laid. But ew, my manager isn't even my type. lol He's young. Grosssssss


----------



## snuggletiger

Women get pissed when I talk, and then women get pissed when I don't talk for 3 days and only say "I don't have anything to say". For once I'd just like to be on the right side.


----------



## penguin

IC that I'm getting McDonald's delivered for dinner. I found out yesterday that they've started a delivery service, so I had to try it out. I'm spending a bit more than what I would if we ate in-store, but since they're delivering and I don't have to go anywhere, I'm okay with that.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> IC that I'm getting McDonald's delivered for dinner. I found out yesterday that they've started a delivery service, so I had to try it out. I'm spending a bit more than what I would if we ate in-store, but since they're delivering and I don't have to go anywhere, I'm okay with that.



Thank goodness they are just trialing it atm and it is not in Nowra yet or I might be in trouble (that and being on a budget probably a good thing)


----------



## supersizebbw

IC I have a crush on him and he doesn't even know I exist, le sigh!


----------



## Fuzzy

Santa? What is Christmas really all about?


----------



## MattB

IC that I should be asleep considering I have to get up for work in a few hours.

I also C that I sort of don't care about it...


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

I confess that the snapchat you sent me this morning made me incredibly jealous....
"friends" don't send pics of themselves in bed with my crush.


----------



## Saoirse

Sunshine_Fette said:


> I confess that the snapchat you sent me this morning made me incredibly jealous....
> "friends" don't send pics of themselves in bed with my crush.



Did this "friend" know you were crushing on this person? Cause that's really fucking shitty. Sorry  *hug*


----------



## CastingPearls

My first divorce anniversary was 12/28 and I'm delighted.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

Saoirse said:


> Did this "friend" know you were crushing on this person? Cause that's really fucking shitty. Sorry  *hug*


Unfortunately they did...merp


----------



## Saoirse

Sunshine_Fette said:


> Unfortunately they did...merp



Then you dont need that "friend" and you certainly dont need that guy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC confess that I used to own "The Good, The Bad and the Ugly" on VHS....and now I have it on DVD.
For years I have watched just about any Clint Eastwood movie ever made.

What's bugging me? As many damn times as I have watched this endlessly long movie, I can't effing tell you how it ends.


I'm still blaming my past experience with sleep apnea:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I sometimes entertain the idea of becoming a reclusive cat lady. I'm tired of slack friends and so heartsick over family who have no idea of what family means.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC that I need to go to bed and have no idea why I am up so I am making a random post.


----------



## CleverBomb

Please disregard this post.
It relied on an image that's not working any longer. 

As such, there's no point to it.

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Gspoon

Ever just started peeing, and then after a moment passes a sudden awareness of "Whoa, this a is a long pee. How much more do I have?" comes across you?

I did, and I believe I needed some water after that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am starting my first day at PayPal in a few hours....and am thrilled and terrified all at ONCE*


----------



## Gspoon

IC that I am nervous getting back into the BBW/FA community after being away for nearly 5 years.


----------



## Aust99

It's like riding a bike!!!


----------



## ODFFA

Our GSD's girlfriend, a gorgeous siberian husky, was here all day again. This marks her 5th visit. We still don't know her name. I just finally convinced her to trot her ass back on home, saw that Zorro's choker chain wasn't around his neck and found it under the veranda where they'd been hanging out. 

Kinky.


----------



## EMH1701

I really, really need a hair cut, but it's been way too cold and with Christmas, I was trying not to spend unnecessary money. Maybe this week since we are finally in the 20's. Yes, above 0. The joys of living in the Upper Midwest.


----------



## Surlysomething

This is from back in November so some of you have probably seen it already, but I saw it just a few minutes ago for the first time and it almost undid me at work.

I was very fortunate to see him in a very small setting some years ago (tv station for a one hour closed set broadcast) when he was top of his game (1997) and he was extremely gracious.


The Dance


----------



## MattB

IC I don't want to work, I just want to bang on a drum all day.


----------



## Victoria08

IC I've just eaten half the batch of cookie dough before it even made it into the oven. Pretty sure stuff like this explains the 6-month/40lb weight gain. Oh well!


----------



## supersizebbw

IC I have to stay up all night working to beat an early morning deadline tomorrow..... damn you procrastination!:doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

This is the first winter where my ankle isn't in excruciating pain most of the time  In fact, it's barely even happened at all!


----------



## mermaid8

I confess that I feel like eating really late at night when everyone is sleeping even though I'm not even hungry.


----------



## MattB

It's been a cold and empty winter, and the only thing keeping me sane is running...of which I'm still not a fan.


----------



## rellis10

Last night I had two dreams... one in which I won the lottery, and one in which me and my family killed a man. I confess this morning I started the process of making one of them happen


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

rellis10 said:


> Last night I had two dreams... one in which I won the lottery, and one in which me and my family killed a man. I confess this morning I started the process of making one of them happen



I take this to mean you bought a powerball ticket


----------



## Fat Molly

I've become mildly obsessed with the app 'Secret' in NYC. pretty darn amusing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

IC that when I sent my resume out I was terrified I would accidentally attach one of my DIMS stories, and checked it 50 times. Then woke up out of a dead sleep at 3am to make sure that I had REALLY not done it.


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC that when I sent my resume out I was terrified I would accidentally attach one of my DIMS stories, and checked it 50 times. Then woke up out of a dead sleep at 3am to make sure that I had REALLY not done it.



Ahhhh!...been there. (Sort of- I don't write Dims stories.) I do so many emails during the day that I often have "what did I write, and who did I send that to?" moments. It's ALWAYS the middle of the night when I think about it.


----------



## ODFFA

I know a lot of mutual hurts were caused. I accept the finality of things. But I never meant to sound resentful and I wish I didn't have to be resented. Not after something that special :'(


----------



## Tracyarts

I C that I live a few blocks from a college and downloaded the Yik Yak app on my phone purely for entertainment purposes. It's like secretly observing a whole different species. I now know which building on campus has the best bathroom to take a crap in, when all the hotties are hanging out at Smoothie King, which professor doesn't take attendance, and who's the weed man who delivers to the student center. Lol!


----------



## Saoirse

Tracyarts said:


> I C that I live a few blocks from a college and downloaded the Yik Yak app on my phone purely for entertainment purposes. It's like secretly observing a whole different species. I now know which building on campus has the best bathroom to take a crap in, when all the hotties are hanging out at Smoothie King, which professor doesn't take attendance, and who's the weed man who delivers to the student center. Lol!



I'd say those are all important things to know!


----------



## Madame_Cee

IC that after all the hardwork at painstaking promoting and marketing all my books, and sending out free review copies to nearly 50 people, only ONE person has done a review for each one of them and only two have chosen drop me as a friend on Facebook.


----------



## mermaid8

I confess that I miss you more than I should since we've been over for 8 1/2 months now. I shared my darkest secrets with you and I have no one to share them with again.


----------



## FreeThinker

I confess that in perusing an ancient thread that had been resurrected, I re-read a post by *mini* and laughed out loud. He was a sharp guy, who could be really funny. I miss him here, and hope he's doing well.


----------



## Yakatori

IC that I've always read this thread title to somehow infer the singledom of those posting. As in, BBWs post in BBW-confessions, foodees post in foodee confessions, etc...

But now, I'm realizing, it more likely refers to that the confession itself both random and single. As in just a single thought to confess.

Not that I'm, like, paying all this attention to who's single or not.


----------



## CleverBomb

There isn't a Random Married Confessions thread. 
Does that need to be corrected?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes! Take it upon yourself and create that thread! Lol


----------



## Yakatori

IC not being a fan of the indiscriminate use of words like "_random_."

When in doubt...


----------



## Tracyarts

Yakatori said:


> But now, I'm realizing, it more likely refers to that the confession itself both random and single. As in just a single thought to confess.



That's what I always assumed. One single confession per post, nothing to do with relationship status.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm downloading an audiobook, The Neuropsychology of Self-Discipline, and I love how it's been going all day at the rate of about 5 kB/s when I want to do other bandwidth-consuming things. Teehee :l


----------



## mermaid8

I confess that I think about stuffing my face with all kinds of food all the time. I think about it so often that I have developed this constant fear about allowing myself near any food whatsoever.


----------



## balletguy

I confess I miss this thread


----------



## Jack Secret

I confess that I have rewound the old DVR to watch the new Lane Bryant advertisements once or twice. Just can't help it

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## lucca23v2

Don't judge me.. I confess I like to listen to Christmas music even before Christmas time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Listen to the Trans Siberian Orchestra!

Yes, me too....

---

IC seeing halloween candy makes me depressed. Surest sign that winter is coming

(Despite me likimg christmas music)


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Listen to the Trans Siberian Orchestra!
> 
> Yes, me too....
> 
> ---
> 
> IC seeing halloween candy makes me depressed. Surest sign that winter is coming
> 
> (Despite me likimg christmas music)


 lol.. I hate Halloween candy too. Reminds me that there will soon be kids roaming around begging for things.. ugh! and the though of candy corn..ugh!


----------



## WTF

Ive spent months ignoring him, forgetting him, avoiding him. I felt strong and sane, finally. He put me through a lot. I was back-patted and congratulated for such a big step. 

I met him last night. I asked to see him. It was exactly like it always was, sweet, friendly, full of laughter and love.

but underneath the "What happened to us?" and "I've missed this.", was that burning, red-hot demon who growls that nothing will change, and the heart I've been gluing back together over and over again countless times, will shatter one more time.

Will this be the time when the broken pieces are so small and powdery, that no glue will help?


----------



## CleverBomb

I'm far more amused than I should be, by my dog barking and whining in frustration at my cat -- literally inches out of his reach in a cat tower -- who does not want to play with him. Cat is wholly nonplussed, just sitting there watching.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. I hate Halloween candy too. Reminds me that there will soon be kids roaming around begging for things.. ugh! and the though of candy corn..ugh!





You can console yourself with caramel apples though :eat2:


----------



## lucca23v2

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You can console yourself with caramel apples though :eat2:



lol.. I am more of a Now & Later type. but yes.. Candy time!


----------



## FreeThinker

I confess that the BHM / FFA forum has some really interesting threads, but I feel I shouldn't post in them as I'm not a BHM. 

Or an FFA. 










Or interesting, come to think of it...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

We have bbw and fa who post there  we aren't "like that".

Come on by, IMO.


----------



## FreeThinker

I confess I took you up on your offer. 

If anyone gets that song stuck in their head now, it's all on you.


----------



## swamptoad

IC, its been a long time since I last posted in this thread.


----------



## Snow Angel

I confess I don't think that I have ever posted on this thread.


----------



## swamptoad

IC, I sure hope that the washing machine will spin out better now that is sitting more level on the floor.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I may just go on ahead and eat this whole bag of Jelly Belly. :eat2:


----------



## MattB

IC that when Dims is this quiet but it says there are 85 people online, I picture a very large party with no one speaking.

Just staring.

At each other.

:blink:


----------



## swamptoad

MattB said:


> IC that when Dims is this quiet but it says there are 85 people online, I picture a very large party with no one speaking.
> 
> Just staring.
> 
> At each other.
> 
> :blink:




IC, That this post cracked me up!


----------



## FatAndProud

MattB said:


> IC that when Dims is this quiet but it says there are 85 people online, I picture a very large party with no one speaking.
> 
> Just staring.
> 
> At each other.
> 
> :blink:



With 80 of them masturbating.


----------



## GoodDaySir

IC i did a bad thing last night and I only half regret it.

Been getting it awwnnn with the sexiest man I have ever SEEN for about 4 years now. Never a couple, he never wanted more, I knew it but fell for him anyway and he's aware of it. Earlier this year I went to his house to and one of his friends stops by to hang out. We have a good time, he leaves, me and sexy man go to bed. The friend started chatting with my on FB, mostly about sexy man and my feelings for him. Friend turns out to be a super awesome dude and we become friends and eventually he asks to take me out. We went out to dinner, he was a perfect gentleman and we had fun, so we went out a bunch more times. He's met my friends and family, I've met some of his. He's been supportive and patient and has always been aware of my feelings for sexy man. The problem is that I've never been attracted to the friend sexually. I find him very handsome and like spending time with him, but in the few MONTHS we've been dating, I haven't felt comfortable with the idea of having sex with him.

Last night, I was visiting other friends who live down the road from sexy man. I stopped by his house to give him some cookies and thank him for giving me a great recommendation for a job I applied for (and got!). It was innocent. We chatted, watched the Patriots game, drank a few beers. There's work being done inside his house, so he asked if I could come over some afternoon and clean up the layer of Sheetrock dust thats all over the place.

We ended up having sex, OF COURSE and it was some of the best sex we've ever had. Im fucking addicted to this man. I can't get enough of him. Chances of him ever wanting to be MY sexy man are pretty slim, but I can't get him out of my head. A big part of me doesn't even care if we ever end up together, I just want to see him when I want to see him.

So now I have to break it to another nice guy that I dont want to be with him. And all of my friends will yell at me.


----------



## lucca23v2

GoodDaySir... do what is best for you. The only worry is that you are faling for a man that does not want more. Even though you know this.. and are going into things with eyes wide ooen.. i can't help but wonder if somewhere inside of you.. you are hoping beyond hope that things will change and he will want to be YOUR sexy man. If so.. i would say really think about it because the worse thing in the world is to fall for someone who is not going to change.. it is a hard heart break. I know.. been there done that.

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.


----------



## Victoria08

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.



Yay! Congratulations

IC I have a love-hate relationship with the Holiday season!


----------



## spiritangel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.



Happy Dance tosses around Confetti Congrats !!!! That is awesome news do we get to see the ring??



IC This year has been tough, crazy tough but it has also shown me what amazing friends I have the last month I have gotten gifts exactly on Days where I have also had an avalanche of just crap and stress to deal with. It reminds me that no matter how hard things are good things still happen and I am amazingly lucky to really truly know some remarkable and awesome people who I get to call friends


----------



## lucca23v2

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## swamptoad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.




Congratulations, Caroline!!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.


Congratulations, and best wishes to both of you!


----------



## Snow Angel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.


 
Congratulations


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.



Best news of the night, a day late for me! Congrats!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

green eyed fairy said:


> ic that i got engaged to my bf of six years.


 
grats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad

Grats Greenie!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Victoria08 said:


> Yay! Congratulations
> 
> IC I have a love-hate relationship with the Holiday season!





spiritangel said:


> Happy Dance tosses around Confetti Congrats !!!! That is awesome news do we get to see the ring??
> 
> 
> 
> IC This year has been tough, crazy tough but it has also shown me what amazing friends I have the last month I have gotten gifts exactly on Days where I have also had an avalanche of just crap and stress to deal with. It reminds me that no matter how hard things are good things still happen and I am amazingly lucky to really truly know some remarkable and awesome people who I get to call friends





lucca23v2 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





swamptoad said:


> Congratulations, Caroline!!!!!





CleverBomb said:


> Congratulations, and best wishes to both of you!





Snow Angel said:


> Congratulations





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Best news of the night, a day late for me! Congrats!





Xyantha Reborn said:


> grats!!!!!!!!!!!!





Tad said:


> Grats Greenie!!!!!




Thank you to all


----------



## Surlysomething

Congratulations, lady! 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.


----------



## FreeThinker

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.



Well, congratulations! To him, especially. :blush:

Much happiness to you both. :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I got engaged to my bf of six years.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## GregJ1

IC I totally love big woman, of sizes and shapes. Not original, but wanted the world to know


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> Congratulations, lady!





FreeThinker said:


> Well, congratulations! To him, especially. :blush:
> 
> Much happiness to you both. :happy:





x0emnem0x said:


> Congrats!!!!




Thank you all


----------



## GoodDaySir

IC Im lost.

My work is having a late holiday party next week and since I get a +1, I asked a friend if he would like to go with me, I even offered to buy the drinks. Apparently, that makes me a selfish cunt because he no longer drinks (I had no idea, considering the last time we got together, he said he had been drinking that night), he doesnt like going to functions (even though he goes to functions all the time) and he doesnt want to be around strangers (Hello, we have met before and the rest are just my coworkers).

So now I feel like batshit crazy, trying to see what I did wrong and its just making me terribly upset and Ive been crying for the past hour. What did I do that was so selfish??????????????//


----------



## lucca23v2

GoodDaySir said:


> IC Im lost.
> 
> My work is having a late holiday party next week and since I get a +1, I asked a friend if he would like to go with me, I even offered to buy the drinks. Apparently, that makes me a selfish cunt because he no longer drinks (I had no idea, considering the last time we got together, he said he had been drinking that night), he doesnt like going to functions (even though he goes to functions all the time) and he doesnt want to be around strangers (Hello, we have met before and the rest are just my coworkers).
> 
> So now I feel like batshit crazy, trying to see what I did wrong and its just making me terribly upset and Ive been crying for the past hour. What did I do that was so selfish??????????????//


Nothing from the sound of it. The person is just being cranky.. is this by chance your curmudgeon friend you have spoken of before?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodDaySir

lucca23v2 said:


> Nothing from the sound of it. The person is just being cranky.. is this by chance your curmudgeon friend you have spoken of before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Not the curmudgeony boy-toy. THAT would've been easier, as he would've just said No.

It really is all my fault, honestly. This particular person has severe mental issues and he loves to play victim. I don't even know why I bothered to ask him. A simple No thanks would've been fine, but he's turned it into a days-long battle, trying to get me to see how selfish and manipulative I am.

I give up.

I HATE giving up on people.


----------



## lucca23v2

GoodDaySir said:


> Not the curmudgeony boy-toy. THAT would've been easier, as he would've just said No.
> 
> It really is all my fault, honestly. This particular person has severe mental issues and he loves to play victim. I don't even know why I bothered to ask him. A simple No thanks would've been fine, but he's turned it into a days-long battle, trying to get me to see how selfish and manipulative I am.
> 
> I give up.
> 
> I HATE giving up on people.


If that is the case.. dont take it personal. Just dont invite them.. although that can be another fight of.. "you never invite .....

Good luck

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyGirl74

The "retirement" of Coach Tom Coughlin made me cry.


----------



## FreeThinker

While visiting a truck stop restroom, I saw a vending machine offering the 'most powerful herbal Viagra'. Accompanying the pitch-line was a picture of a conventionally-attractive woman. 


I confess to thinking that if they really wanted to demonstrate the product's potency, they'd have featured this li'l fella:



[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cJGWSpm5IrE[/ame]


I must also confess that, in my search for this video (which I saw some time ago), I was surprised to find several videos of a similar nature, one of which involved a Croc (the shoe, not the reptile) as the object of lust. Of course, we can all appreciate the allure of the running shoe (hubba, hubba!), but a lowly croc?


I further confess I may have said too much.


----------



## FreeThinker

I confess that I was annoyed while driving when I tuned in to a comedy station, only to find they were broadcasting a hockey game. 

But it _was_ the Toronto Maple Leafs, so I guess that's within their mandate.


----------



## lucca23v2

IC: I am a bit sad at work. I can only use my phone during lunch really.(not that big of a deal) 

And, there is no eye candy here for me. All of the chubsters are women and i am not into women.  (bit of a bigger deal)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> And, there is no eye candy here for me. All of the chubsters are women and i am not into women.  (bit of a bigger deal)



So, how are your baking skills, and how many brownies would it take to turn some of them into eye candy?  


IC That my wife's broken arm has me comfort eating like crazy :doh: That isn't my job right now, darn it!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

IC I am not as strong as I need to be.


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad... i can totally bake some cookies and brownies and cakes.. &#128515;

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AuntHen

IC I had this dream last night where I was in a high rise apartment with a bunch of people when all of the sudden a fledgling mockingbird was fluttering around the room. No one seemed to notice except me, so I was chasing after it and I finally caught it (it landed next to the person in the room I most wanted to talk with and I thought it would be an ice breaker but they only looked at the bird and then at me and then everyone started leaving, including that person). I gathered the little guy up and put it out the window and it landed on a little terrace by the window. When to my horror I realized why it had flown in in the first place. A seagull was perched on the terrace. I went to grab the mockingbird back up but the seagull snapped it with his beak and the damage was done.

In thinking I was helping the fledgling, I sent it to it's doom 

I did however see a nest next to the window and managed to grab the other mockingbird that was there to save it from the gull and then the dream ended.


----------



## JMCGB

I absolutely love when people think they know something but in reality they have no fucking clue.


----------



## Blackjack

You ever get a feeling that someone just ain't quite right but you can't put your finger on any real proof of it?

Cuz this is me about some folks lately. (Not necessarily here, just in general)


----------



## AuntHen

The owner of the mechanic shop I go to quite cleverly tried to ask me out today. Basically, if I ever want to get a drink, smoke some weed, catch a movie, etc... I should call him (yep, he offered me his number which I am not sure is the cowardly way or just a way to not make me uncomfortable by asking for mine, these days I have no idea). Anyway, I also got a discount on my car service


----------



## Tad

If nothing else, sounds like a keeper of a mechanic 

But inquiring minds want to know: no interest in calling him up?


----------



## AuntHen

^ Haha. No, Tad and my reason can be another confession...

I am going through a big transition period in my life. I used to think you needed another person to complete yourself but I am learning (have also learned the hard way) and deciding that a person should COMPLIMENT who you are. In the past, I have given too much of myself away and "drown" in the other person(s). I am pretty sure anyone would agree it's not healthy and will most likely lead to disappointment and heartache (which in my case, it did). So, I have to heal that part of me, be fully complete within myself and go from there. Right now, I don't even know if I want to date or be in a relationship ever again. That may change down the road but for now... nope.


----------



## rellis10

Sounds more considerate than cowardly to me, rather than putting you on the spot to hand over a number (or not) in the heat of the moment he's giving you the space to think it over. 

Either way I totally get the feeling that you'd want to keep yourself open minded and not commit to something that might not be the right thing for you. Happiness comes to everyone in different forms and at different times, I hope you can find yours in whichever form suits you


----------



## Tad

As Rellis said, that all makes all kinds of sense. Although I'll add that none of us are ever finished masterpieces, and sometimes we just need to take chances with emotionally mis-matched socks and backwards t-shirts. Not saying him & now, just that ... one doesn't necessarily have to have it all fixed up and sorted out to make things work. 

In the meantime, wishing you all the best on healing and renovating 

=======================================

IC that nearly every afternoon at work I put a bunch of grapes into a bowl, wash them up, and bring them to my desk with the intention that I can snack on them over the course of the rest of the afternoon. And pretty much every time I've eaten them all within about three minutes. I don't get how people can sit with a snack bowl beside them and actually eat from it sparingly. _Da yummy foods are sitting right there, must eats dem all!_


----------



## AuntHen

^ ok, maybe never FULLY haha but MORE complete within myself.


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Normally I'm attracted to bigger guys but I confess that for some reason lately this guy has really got me hot and bothered lol! 

View attachment IMG_20171120_123239.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

I confess that just for a short while ....I was rewatching tv shows from the 90s: Clarissa Explains It All, The Adventures of Pete and Pete, and Salute Your Shorts :blush:


----------



## Killexia

A confession..... I wish I had the knowledge to take my dog and head off into the woods never to be seen again and not die a horrible death. LOL I have been reading about bushcraft and would love to be a wild woman of the forest


----------



## Tracyarts

My local "big" supermarket carries cricket based protein bars in the supplement section now. My husband was freaking out over how horrifying it was. I'd totally try one. The only thing keeping me from buying one today was the price. I thought they were overpriced for what they are. But yeah. I confess that I'm down with eating bugs as long as they're processed into powder first.


----------



## Tad

Tracyarts said:


> My local "big" supermarket carries cricket based protein bars in the supplement section now. My husband was freaking out over how horrifying it was. I'd totally try one. The only thing keeping me from buying one today was the price. I thought they were overpriced for what they are. But yeah. I confess that I'm down with eating bugs as long as they're processed into powder first.


I would try those!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I confess I’m freezing cold and achy and tired and really want to be crushed by someone supersized and warm


----------



## swamptoad

I confess that I am a nerd and I love corny jokes and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

This is so embarrassing-I confess until recently I didn’t know the San Gennaro festival was a real thing. I thought Warren Davis made it up.


----------

